# MERGED medicals questions



## numair_fadlullah (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi

I had applied for 175 visa...My wife went through the health assessment and I submitted the results online. Now the online inquiry page says 'Further medical results referred' agnst her medicals.  I am worried about what it means  Have any of you had this phase during your assessment? How long does it take to finalise the medical after this phase? Any idea? anyone? 

Numair


----------



## treb94 (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't worry my friend
Your wife medical is forwarded to MOC for further checking. If she doesn't have any medical related history, It should be fine.
All the best for you.


----------



## numair_fadlullah (Dec 3, 2011)

treb94 said:


> Don't worry my friend
> Your wife medical is forwarded to MOC for further checking. If she doesn't have any medical related history, It should be fine.
> All the best for you.


Thanks a lot bro  I wonder how long MOC would take to make a decision....


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

numair_fadlullah said:


> Thanks a lot bro  I wonder how long MOC would take to make a decision....


3 max 4 days.
in my case they took only 3 days


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

It really depends on if she has medical history. In my case MOC spent 7 months with my file but I have medical history, epilepsy, it took them that long to make a decision.


----------



## numair_fadlullah (Dec 3, 2011)

_shel said:


> It really depends on if she has medical history. In my case MOC spent 7 months with my file but I have medical history, epilepsy, it took them that long to make a decision.


She dont hav any serious medical history...during the medical asmnt the panel doc told tht she has low blood pressure n asked a few questions related to tht..she also had jaundice couple of years back...i wonder if these r the reasons for the referrel...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Probably, but if they were minor and not causing problems or needing treatment they should only look at it for about a week. Mine obviously needed them to look more in detail.


----------



## numair_fadlullah (Dec 3, 2011)

my wife n i got the visa today !  thanx lot everyone for your replies


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

it means they are going through the medical report...


numair_fadlullah said:


> Hi
> 
> I had applied for 175 visa...My wife went through the health assessment and I submitted the results online. Now the online inquiry page says 'Further medical results referred' agnst her medicals.  I am worried about what it means  Have any of you had this phase during your assessment? How long does it take to finalise the medical after this phase? Any idea? anyone?
> 
> Numair


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

*Further medical results referred !! What does this mean? Please advice!!*

Hi Guys

I am done with my medicals for 175 subclass. Today when i checked the status online it says received for my wife but against my list it says it has been referred.

Could you please advice what exactly does this mean? I am a bit concerned about it...
Also i have had a history of vitiligo (Skin disorder), can that have an adverse affect on my PR? 

Kindly advice

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone with even minor health issues gets refered. Its nothing to worry about. The CO is not a doctor and like me probably wouldn't know what that skin condition is. So it gets passed to a DIAC doctor for their opinion and they will tell CO yes or no. 
Only the most serious and costly health conditions get rejected so don't worry.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It means that HOC is going through your medical results and reviewing the reports submitted by the health centre where you did your medical.

This is a standard message and is normally followed by 'Medical finalised', so you have no cause to worry.

No, a skin disorder will not affect your visa/ application. If I'm not mistaken, same as eczema, vitiligo can be treated and controlled using creams that are available over the counter and hence that will certainly NOT put a strain on the healthcare system.


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

_shel said:


> Anyone with even minor health issues gets refered. Its nothing to worry about. The CO is not a doctor and like me probably wouldn't know what that skin condition is. So it gets passed to a DIAC doctor for their opinion and they will tell CO yes or no.
> Only the most serious and costly health conditions get rejected so don't worry.


Thanks shel!! that's really helpful and i really hope it works out well !! Everything for us depends on it n dats y i m so anxious...


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> It means that HOC is going through your medical results and reviewing the reports submitted by the health centre where you did your medical.
> 
> This is a standard message and is normally followed by 'Medical finalised', so you have no cause to worry.
> 
> No, a skin disorder will not affect your visa/ application. If I'm not mistaken, same as eczema, vitiligo can be treated and controlled using creams that are available over the counter and hence that will certainly NOT put a strain on the healthcare system.


Thanks !! U know just that period when u cant avoid being anxious.... thanks again!!


----------



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

My wife had this issue before. She got the referred status on may 22. Status finalised on the 24th. Visa grant on the 25th  cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

i have applied for 475 visa subclass. i have undertaken the medical tests by ehealth system after demand of CO on 19th june, 12. status of my daughter's medical is Met and in my and other family members the status is still "Further medical Results reffered" since 28th june, 12. i want to know that how much time they will take to finalize the status for Medicals.


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

MAXxxX said:


> i have applied for 475 visa subclass. i have undertaken the medical tests by ehealth system after demand of CO on 19th june, 12. status of my daughter's medical is Met and in my and other family members the status is still "Further medical Results reffered" since 28th june, 12. i want to know that how much time they will take to finalize the status for Medicals.


It shouldn't be more than a week....Actually it also depends on your CO activeness..


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi

Even I am having the same prob, my 2.1 yr old son's meds are in *referred status *since 05/07/2012. Any body has any mail contact to enquire with meds dept (HOC)?

mine & my wife's medicals are finalised. Waiting for my sons to finalise, not sure how many days more it will take.

Thnx...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied: 19-Dec-2011| ACS +ve: 23-Jan-2012 | IELTS: 21-Apr-2012 | NSW SS Applied: 08-May-2012 | NSW SS: 31-May-2012 | 176: 07-Jun-2012 | CO(ABPF) : 26-Jun-2012 | PCC: 29-Jun-2012 | Meds: 05-July-2012


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nihal said:


> Hi
> 
> Even I am having the same prob, my 2.1 yr old son's meds are in *referred status *since 05/07/2012. Any body has any mail contact to enquire with meds dept (HOC)?
> 
> ...


Mine have been referred since 4 July. It usually takes a week or so for them to finalise.


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

ok, but I read in this forum somewhere where we can email the HOC, lost the thread.
will send a mail by weekend.

thnx..


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nihal said:


> ok, but I read in this forum somewhere where we can email the HOC, lost the thread.
> will send a mail by weekend.
> 
> thnx..


This is the link to contact them: Australian Processing Centres enquiry form


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Mine have been referred since 4 July. It usually takes a week or so for them to finalise.


My husband's have been in "referred" status since 21 June (so will be 3 weeks this Thursday). UGH I sent a note to our agent asking her to send global health a note asking for an update.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> My husband's have been in "referred" status since 21 June (so will be 3 weeks this Thursday). UGH I sent a note to our agent asking her to send global health a note asking for an update.


Yeah, if he has no health issues then it shouldn't take that long for his meds to be finalised. Hopefully your agent can nudge them along!


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> This is the link to contact them: Australian Processing Centres enquiry form


Hi, Thank you for the link.


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> It shouldn't be more than a week....Actually it also depends on your CO activeness..


does the status "*Further medical Results reffered*" means that medical results are reffered to CO for further processing or does it mean that Medical results are reffered to Medical Team for investigation.


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

MAXxxX said:


> does the status "*Further medical Results reffered*" means that medical results are reffered to CO for further processing or does it mean that Medical results are reffered to Medical Team for investigation.


It means medicals are referred to medicals team for further analysis/investigations. once they revert back, CO will check the status & take approp decision


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

Nihal said:


> It means medicals are referred to medicals team for further analysis/investigations. once they revert back, CO will check the status & take approp decision


Thanks dear


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

Dear All
can anybody suggest the maximum time which may be taken by DIAC to finalize the medicals after the status *"Further medical Results reffered"*?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> My husband's have been in "referred" status since 21 June (so will be 3 weeks this Thursday). UGH I sent a note to our agent asking her to send global health a note asking for an update.


So my agent replied to my note telling me she is unable to contact the health department and to be patient. Hmmm. I went ahead and used the global health contact page myself. Just a simple enquiry asking them if there is anything else we need to provide, etc. I'm not sure why my agent couldn't have done that? 

Hindsight - I would not have used an agent.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

*Medicals got screwed...*

Hi all,

I today went for medicals at Vijaya diagnostics in Hyderabad. After finishing all the tests, a doctor checked my lung for 2-3 minutes he asked me whether Im a smoker, I told him that Im not a regular smoker but yeah once in a while, like on a weekend, I smoke. He said your left lung looks like a smoker's lung. I got shocked and asked if it can be because of anything else like passive smoking. He didn't say anything and replied that DIAC may raise a query. (His words sounded like it's a minor issue but he said "DIAC may raise a query and let's see"). I'm all upset and tensed about this whole scenario. Has anyone gone through a similar thing?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

When I said he checked my lungs... he checked the chest x-ray


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> So my agent replied to my note telling me she is unable to contact the health department and to be patient. Hmmm. I went ahead and used the global health contact page myself. Just a simple enquiry asking them if there is anything else we need to provide, etc. I'm not sure why my agent couldn't have done that?
> 
> Hindsight - I would not have used an agent.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Sorry to hear you're having trouble with your agent. It sounds like they're not really concerned with your case anymore since you're at the end of the road as far as they're concerned. If Global Health won't let you deal with them directly it may be worth firing your agent - it's just a matter of filling out a form and sending it to DIAC.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> When I said he checked my lungs... he checked the chest x-ray


So are you a regular smoker? In any case since the doctor did not advise anything other than determining that you are a smoker, i think you should be fine.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I today went for medicals at Vijaya diagnostics in Hyderabad. After finishing all the tests, a doctor checked my lung for 2-3 minutes he asked me whether Im a smoker, I told him that Im not a regular smoker but yeah once in a while, like on a weekend, I smoke. He said your left lung looks like a smoker's lung. I got shocked and asked if it can be because of anything else like passive smoking. He didn't say anything and replied that DIAC may raise a query. (His words sounded like it's a minor issue but he said "DIAC may raise a query and let's see"). I'm all upset and tensed about this whole scenario. Has anyone gone through a similar thing?


Being a smoker in and of itself is not going to prevent you from meeting the health requirement. When they're checking the x-rays they're looking mostly for TB.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

40 plus ppl have seen this and you have replied.... thanks for that.


Im not a regular smoker but I smoke once in a while... mostly on a weekend evenin, count would be 2-3 cigarettes a week. Yes if there is a problem, I think he should have suggested but he said "DIAC may raise a query and lets see, all the best" that made me go bonkers....


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a regular smoker, I have to go for my medicals next week. Last year I needed to go for a chest x-ray for a 417 Working Holiday Visa, normally this is not required but because I had been backpacking for 6 months in high risk TB countries (in South East Asia) it became required. The nurse who carried out the chest x-ray did not say anything about the fact I smoked, the only thing she raised was the shape of one of my lungs, which was nothing of concern but indicates some sort of illness at an earlier age (I had pneumonia when I was about 10 years old). She said that in itself did not impair lung function - obviously the smoking did though!

I've cut back a HUGE amount since then, only smoking occasionally at weekends but mainly when I am drinking. I will quit completely soon!

I think you should be fine as ozbound has already said.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

I am a regular smoker (5-7 sticks a day) and also have a history of TB (some 5 yrs back).

But just 2 months back, when I applied for my ACS assessment, I got a chest x-ray done and consulted a doctor who said that it is clear - no issues at all.

Will it affect my case by any means that I have a history of TB although it is not showing up at all in my report now as I completed the full treatment years back ?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> 40 plus ppl have seen this and you have replied.... thanks for that.
> 
> 
> Im not a regular smoker but I smoke once in a while... mostly on a weekend evenin, count would be 2-3 cigarettes a week. Yes if there is a problem, I think he should have suggested but he said "DIAC may raise a query and lets see, all the best" that made me go bonkers....


Just think that of the so many ppl migrating not a single person would be a smoker? There would be so many. i think the doc might have had vested interest in making you panic so that he could, you know, get some money or something from you to write you a clean chit or something of that sort. anyways keep looking for your meds on ur visa. Hope so you it gets cleared.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

prgopala said:


> Just think that of the so many ppl migrating not a single person would be a smoker? There would be so many. i think the doc might have had vested interest in making you panic so that he could, you know, get some money or something from you to write you a clean chit or something of that sort. anyways keep looking for your meds on ur visa. Hope so you it gets cleared.


I imagine the doc would get kicked off the approved list of assessors for Oz if that happened and a few people complained... even in India!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

JimJams said:


> I'm a regular smoker, I have to go for my medicals next week. Last year I needed to go for a chest x-ray for a 417 Working Holiday Visa, normally this is not required but because I had been backpacking for 6 months in high risk TB countries (in South East Asia) it became required. The nurse who carried out the chest x-ray did not say anything about the fact I smoked, the only thing she raised was the shape of one of my lungs, which was nothing of concern but indicates some sort of illness at an earlier age (I had pneumonia when I was about 10 years old). She said that in itself did not impair lung function - obviously the smoking did though!
> 
> I've cut back a HUGE amount since then, only smoking occasionally at weekends but mainly when I am drinking. I will quit completely soon!
> 
> I think you should be fine as ozbound has already said.


Umm, this is makin me a bit relaxed... but the way the doc said that they might raise a query made me crazy. Will call up the diagnostic centre and enquire about this. but one thing Im amazed is the way they are updating DIAC about our medicals... it's all done onilne. right infornt of the applicant. He said it reached them. I was surprised for a moment. Im now done with medicals and PCC... need to post form 80 and other documents.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> I am a regular smoker (5-7 sticks a day) and also have a history of TB (some 5 yrs back).
> 
> But just 2 months back, when I applied for my ACS assessment, I got a chest x-ray done and consulted a doctor who said that it is clear - no issues at all.
> 
> Will it affect my case by any means that I have a history of TB although it is not showing up at all in my report now as I completed the full treatment years back ?


If you have a history of TB you'll be asked to sign an undertaking when the visa is granted and you'll have to attend a health clinic upon your arrival in Australia.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> If you have a history of TB you'll be asked to sign an undertaking when the visa is granted and you'll have to attend a health clinic upon your arrival in Australia.


buddy, what sort of undertaking will it be and i hope this wont affect my Visa by any means ?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> buddy, what sort of undertaking will it be and i hope this wont affect my Visa by any means ?


See here: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 22. The Health Requirement

If your TB is no longer active you should be fine. You'll just be asked to sign a form which states that you are required to report to a health clinic once you arrive. You will probably only need to go once or twice at the most, for a follow-up check-up. It's not a big deal.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> See here: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 22. The Health Requirement
> 
> If your TB is no longer active you should be fine. You'll just be asked to sign a form which states that you are required to report to a health clinic once you arrive. You will probably only need to go once or twice at the most, for a follow-up check-up. It's not a big deal.


Aah kool - It is definitely not active and to console myself and be doubly sure, I got my X-ray done before applying for the Visa - So, that means I should be good


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

hey guys, I have question...

CO asked me to send PCC, form 80 and latest employer details.... how do I send? scan and send via an email or regular post it to her???


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Reddykandy said:


> hey guys, I have question...
> 
> CO asked me to send PCC, form 80 and latest employer details.... how do I send? scan and send via an email or regular post it to her???


If you applied online then scan and upload like you did with the other documents during your initial application.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> hey guys, I have question...
> 
> CO asked me to send PCC, form 80 and latest employer details.... how do I send? scan and send via an email or regular post it to her???


Scan the documents (in colour) and email them to your CO.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

JimJams said:


> I'm a regular smoker, I have to go for my medicals next week. Last year I needed to go for a chest x-ray for a 417 Working Holiday Visa, normally this is not required but because I had been backpacking for 6 months in high risk TB countries (in South East Asia) it became required. The nurse who carried out the chest x-ray did not say anything about the fact I smoked, the only thing she raised was the shape of one of my lungs, which was nothing of concern but indicates some sort of illness at an earlier age (I had pneumonia when I was about 10 years old). She said that in itself did not impair lung function - obviously the smoking did though!
> 
> I've cut back a HUGE amount since then, only smoking occasionally at weekends but mainly when I am drinking. I will quit completely soon!
> 
> I think you should be fine as ozbound has already said.


Many ppl i have seen smoke a lot when drinking.. otherwise the don't.. anyways, the sooner you quit the better...


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

JimJams said:


> If you applied online then scan and upload like you did with the other documents during your initial application.




I lodged paper based application.... so I guess I can scan and send as ppl above suggested... thn u guys.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> I lodged paper based application.... so I guess I can scan and send as ppl above suggested... thn u guys.


If you lodged a paper based application then you need to send the original documents by post/courier.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> If you lodged a paper based application then you need to send the original documents by post/courier.



Oh no.. that's another fuss... !! will actually talk to the CO and which ever way she wants, will follow.


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi All
i need another information regarding Medicals Reffered status. HOC take how many days to process the medicals in the status "further medicals results reffered".

Regards


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

MAXxxX said:


> Hi All
> i need another information regarding Medicals Reffered status. HOC take how many days to process the medicals in the status "further medicals results reffered".
> 
> Regards


Hi, It depends few got cleared in a day, a week, couple of months if any serious med issues.

I have been waiting for more than a week for my 2 yr old sons meds as in "referred"

thnx...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied: 19-Dec-2011| ACS +ve: 23-Jan-2012 | IELTS: 21-Apr-2012 | NSW SS Applied: 08-May-2012 | NSW SS: 31-May-2012 | 176: 07-Jun-2012 | CO (ABPF) : 26-Jun-2012 | PCC: 29-Jun-2012 | Meds: 30-June-2012 :confused2:


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> So my agent replied to my note telling me she is unable to contact the health department and to be patient. Hmmm. I went ahead and used the global health contact page myself. Just a simple enquiry asking them if there is anything else we need to provide, etc. I'm not sure why my agent couldn't have done that?
> 
> Hindsight - I would not have used an agent.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi mbc71,

Any news since than? If you get any update in this, please tell us 

My medicals are stuck in Referred state since 03 of July.
Medicals use to go from referred to finalised in 2 days...
I am considering sending a message to global health too, but I will wait to see if your enquiry has any success.

"Further Medical Results Referred" Board:
21 June: mbc71 husband
28 June: MAXxxX
03 July: abotelho83 and wife
04 July: ozbound12
05 July: Nihal son

Who will have it finalised first? Place your bets!!!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Hi mbc71,
> 
> Any news since than? If you get any update in this, please tell us
> 
> ...


I was reading on another forum that HOC is severely back logged and they're currently working on meds that were referred as of 16 June. UGH.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

abotelho83 said:


> Hi mbc71,
> 
> Any news since than? If you get any update in this, please tell us
> 
> ...


haha I BET ON ME!!!  I haven't heard anything yet. As soon as I do, though, will post a reply to this thread. I see ozbound's note above about HOC being backlogged - that's actually a relief! Now... if MAXxxX's get cleared before mine, THEN I'll start to worry 

Patience is eluding me.... wish I could go on a vacation or something to distract me, and come back when everything is all said and done.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> haha I BET ON ME!!!  I haven't heard anything yet. As soon as I do, though, will post a reply to this thread.  I see ozbound's note above about HOC being backlogged - that's actually a relief! Now... if MAXxxX's get cleared before mine, THEN I'll start to worry
> 
> Patience is eluding me.... wish I could go on a vacation or something to distract me, and come back when everything is all said and done.


No kidding. I'm so sick of checking the DIAC site. I don't think I've had a good night's sleep in weeks. I'll sleep next to my computer and then randomly wake up at 2 in the morning to check the site and see if anything's changed. (Although I'm hoping that now that I know HOC is back logged, I might stop doing that...)


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> No kidding. I'm so sick of checking the DIAC site. I don't think I've had a good night's sleep in weeks. I'll sleep next to my computer and then randomly wake up at 2 in the morning to check the site and see if anything's changed. (Although I'm hoping that now that I know HOC is back logged, I might stop doing that...)


Yeah, I check first-thing every morning, too. Can't wait for it to be a happy status!

How'd you find out HOC was backlogged and were just working on ones from 16 June today?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Yeah, I check first-thing every morning, too. Can't wait for it to be a happy status!
> 
> How'd you find out HOC was backlogged and were just working on ones from 16 June today?


Someone on another forum (not sure if we're allowed to mention the names of other forums on here?) had posted something about it. They had contacted HOC directly and the person s/he spoke to said that as of yesterday, they had processed meds that had been referred before 16 June.


----------



## MrsPest (Jul 10, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Hi mbc71,
> 
> Any news since than? If you get any update in this, please tell us
> 
> ...



my medical was referred on 3 July too !!! nothing change since then


----------



## razzy (Jul 14, 2011)

The June 16 date can't be correct. My medicals were referred to Global Health on June 20. I received another email from GH on June 26, requesting further medical tests be carried out. The additional results submitted were again referred to GH on July 05, but there has been no further update.


----------



## zorrow (May 10, 2012)

My medicals were referred on 5 July and I am also still waiting. 

I have sent an email yesterday to HOC, but I am still waiting for the reply.

It helps to know others are also waiting for more or less the same time.


----------



## gopibsc (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi i have applied for e457 for my dependents on 22nd june and one of my dependent is reffered on jul6th still its same status called up my CO he asked me to wait till he got the review from the medical panel, my wife and son got finanlized by 6th june same day my daugther got reffered still on same status somebody can advice me. 
thanks in advance.
regards
gopibsc


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

HI All
i have contacted to IOM for the status of My medicals , they told me that "medical results were sent to DIAC by ehealth within 48 hrs of the test date. all tests were in A Grade. this is upto on your CO for their processing and they can take upto 1 month for processing of medicals."
huuuuuuuuuuh
it is very touggggggggggggggh to waaaaaaaait


----------



## gopibsc (Jul 17, 2012)

how can one directly reach to HOC? to check the status of my medicals?
Thanks in advance.
regards
gopibsc


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

gopibsc said:


> how can one directly reach to HOC? to check the status of my medicals?
> Thanks in advance.
> regards
> gopibsc


People were using the "Global Health Feedback Form" to make their complaints. However, eHealth website was updated and they added a note to this form saying "Applicant queries regarding specific cases should be directed to the relevant case officer or processing centre.". They also changed the form to require that only panel clinic staff use it. This change ocurred very recently, since I checked recently and the form wasn't so specific as it is now.
So, I discourage using this form. It's better to check on your Application Status, and/or email your CO.
For those interested in seeing by themselfs (always better):

Contact Us


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

My husband's medicals are still in "referred" status. However, our CO finally contacted our agent (first time since he was assigned on 21 May), and now all of our docs are marked as "Met" with exception of my husband's medicals (which have been in "referred" status since 21 June).

HOPEFULLY the HOC will get them reviewed this week... and then hopefully we'll get the grant! I'm sooooooo ready to get the move planned!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> My husband's medicals are still in "referred" status. However, our CO finally contacted our agent (first time since he was assigned on 21 May), and now all of our docs are marked as "Met" with exception of my husband's medicals (which have been in "referred" status since 21 June).
> 
> HOPEFULLY the HOC will get them reviewed this week... and then hopefully we'll get the grant! I'm sooooooo ready to get the move planned!


Fingers crossed it happens for you soon. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Any more news on your medical? I went for mine today, radiologist said there doesn't appear to anything abnormal with my lungs, and the examiner said she didn't hear anything wrong. Did say she can't tell me whether it's a pass or fail (since that is up to DIAC to decide) but there wasn't anything to worry about.

My "collapsed" lung showed up again (the one which is slightly flattened at the bottom due to pneumonia at young age). Again, no problems (it was at the same clinic as last year).

She did however mention my "club fingers" which (if you read what it says) means I'm a gonner! BUT all my health signs were good and she said she recently found out (due to a colleague having it) that it can be genetic... which in my case it is since my brother, dad had uncle all have the same thing! She was a little baffled at first since I showed the symptoms but none of causes 

Hopefully get the OK from DIAC next week... just waiting for my PCC now!


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi

I have just checked the status today and it still is referred whereas for my wife it has been finalised. It was referred on 28/06/12, so i am just concerned why is it taking so long???


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

My wife is having SCOLIOSIS (Scoliosis is a condition of side-to-side bending of spinal curve) by birth. last year when she did Xray as normal checkup doctor told its not a problem since its from birth. Does this make any problem for getting medical approve by DIAC. 

Do you guys know which is the best place in Bangalore to do medical checkup for DIAC.


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

gopibsc said:


> Hi i have applied for e457 for my dependents on 22nd june and one of my dependent is reffered on jul6th still its same status called up my CO he asked me to wait till he got the review from the medical panel, my wife and son got finanlized by 6th june same day my daugther got reffered still on same status somebody can advice me.
> thanks in advance.
> regards
> gopibsc



Hi Gopibsc,

There is a separate thread called 457 timelines 2012.You should benefit by following this thread for your timelines. Here is the thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...16583-457-visa-approval-timelines-2012-a.html

Can you also update your status on this thread so that all of us have a clue of how long 457 are taking these days?

Good Luck


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> My husband's medicals are still in "referred" status. However, our CO finally contacted our agent (first time since he was assigned on 21 May), and now all of our docs are marked as "Met" with exception of my husband's medicals (which have been in "referred" status since 21 June).
> 
> HOPEFULLY the HOC will get them reviewed this week... and then hopefully we'll get the grant! I'm sooooooo ready to get the move planned!


Well mine (Subclass 175) is referred since 28/06/12, shows finalised for my wife (well hers was never reffered) ... hv been thnkng abt it all d time....


----------



## FSD (May 20, 2012)

My medicals status is showing referred while that of my daughter (finalised since 23rd june 2012) and husband (finalised since 12th july 2012) is stated as 'met'.

I just want to ask whom to direct the enquiry mail to. Is it my CO or whom?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

FSD said:


> My medicals status is showing referred while that of my daughter (finalised since 23rd june 2012) and husband (finalised since 12th july 2012) is stated as 'met'.
> 
> I just want to ask whom to direct the enquiry mail to. Is it my CO or whom?


From what I understood from some posts above, you will need to contact your CO and have them enquire. 

My DH's medicals have been in "referred" status since 21 June.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

i'm a regular smoker (6 to 7 sticks per day) and I quitted smoking a while because I don't want to have any complication during the x-ray. And I stopped smoking for 6 months and I did my x-ray and it came out clean. And now, i'm back to smoking . 

But then like many say, they mostly are looking for TB syndrome. Others should be not an issue because smoking is quite common nowadays.


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi "Meds Referred" group

any update from any one, anybody meds got finalised this week after reffered?
I heard Global Health is processing Meds of 3/July now, so anyboday earlier than got if finalised from referred? 

my sons date is on 5/July, so may be next week I will know the status. 

Thnx

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ACS Applied: 19-Dec-2011| ACS +ve: 23-Jan-2012 | IELTS: 21-Apr-2012 | NSW SS Applied: 08-May-2012 | NSW SS: 31-May-2012 | 176: 07-Jun-2012 | CO (ABPF) : 26-Jun-2012 | PCC: 29-Jun-2012 | Meds: 05-July-2012 (Referred)


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> hey guys, I have question...
> 
> CO asked me to send PCC, form 80 and latest employer details.... how do I send? scan and send via an email or regular post it to her???


Hi Reddykandy,
Would you please tell me why CO asked you to send the recent employer details again? Didn't you assess the recent employment with assess? Actually I didn't assess my recent job, that is why I am asking and worried about that.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Hi Reddykandy,
> Would you please tell me why CO asked you to send the recent employer details again? Didn't you assess the recent employment with assess? Actually I didn't assess my recent job, that is why I am asking and worried about that.


I lodged my visa app (175) in May 2009, from then on my application had been in priority 5. I recently applied for an ss from nsw, it turned positive so I changed my visa subclass to 176. In these last three years,i changed my job once in 2011. though I updated diac about it, the co wanted those documents again.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> I lodged my visa app (175) in May 2009, from then on my application had been in priority 5. I recently applied for an ss from nsw, it turned positive so I changed my visa subclass to 176. In these last three years,i changed my job once in 2011. though I updated diac about it, the co wanted those documents again.


Thanks for clearing in detail.
I see, they need that as they want you to be skilled employed within last 2 years, according to DIAC.


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

Nihal said:


> Hi "Meds Referred" group
> 
> any update from any one, anybody meds got finalised this week after reffered?
> I heard Global Health is processing Meds of 3/July now, so anyboday earlier than got if finalised from referred?
> ...


How did u get to know that they are processing meds of 3rd july? Mine was referred on 28th June and as per yesterday its still referred ... I just hope u r right and it gets processed within this week.

Cheers


----------



## Indogeo (Jul 20, 2012)

My medical is in referred state since July 5th. It looks from forum discussions that medical referred since Jun last week are still pending.

Cheers,


----------



## FSD (May 20, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> From what I understood from some posts above, you will need to contact your CO and have them enquire.
> 
> My DH's medicals have been in "referred" status since 21 June.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi MBC71,

Really appreciate the update. I would send a mail to my CO so she should explain the reason why my medicals are being referred and to ask for a likely timeline of when it might be resolved


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

one of my children medical status from 28th june is changed from *reffered* to *finalised* today


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sent an email to my CO on Wednesday. He replied today stating that he is waiting on the health examinations to be cleared, and that hopefully this wont take any longer than 1-2 weeks. It seems the delay really is with HOC.

"Further Medical Results Referred" Board:
21 June: mbc71 husband
28 June: MAXxxX; ihots
03 July: abotelho83 and wife; MrsPest
04 July: ozbound12
05 July: Nihal son; razzy; zorrow; Indogeo
06 July: gopibsc daugther


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> People were using the "Global Health Feedback Form" to make their complaints. However, eHealth website was updated and they added a note to this form saying "Applicant queries regarding specific cases should be directed to the relevant case officer or processing centre.". They also changed the form to require that only panel clinic staff use it. This change ocurred very recently, since I checked recently and the form wasn't so specific as it is now.
> So, I discourage using this form. It's better to check on your Application Status, and/or email your CO.
> For those interested in seeing by themselfs (always better):
> 
> Contact Us


The information I gave previously was incorrect. Sorry. There are 2 distinct contact forms, one for contacting the health processing centre, and other to contact panel doctors gateway.
If anyone wants to contact HOC, using the Processing Centre link should be the way.

Health Processing Centre:
Australian Processing Centres enquiry form

Panel Doctor Gateway (should not be used, posting just for curiosity):
Panel Doctor Gateway

I don't know how to reach the processing centre form from DIAC's site. Browsed it all over and wasn't able to find the link to it. Someone previously shared the direct link here on the forum (the link that I am reproducing and that has already been reproduced in this thread). If anyone knows where this link comes from, I would be glad to have this information.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> The information I gave previously was incorrect. Sorry. There are 2 distinct contact forms, one for contacting the health processing centre, and other to contact panel doctors gateway.
> If anyone wants to contact HOC, using the Processing Centre link should be the way.
> 
> Health Processing Centre:
> ...


You can send them an email at [email protected] or on +61 2 8666 5777.


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

Wouldn't expect a speedy reply though!! 3 unanswered mails and they don't pick up the phone during office hours has been my experience. Hopefully they're too busy trying to clear the backlog and my daughters meds rather than just ignoring me.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

wondersworld said:


> Wouldn't expect a speedy reply though!! 3 unanswered mails and they don't pick up the phone during office hours has been my experience. Hopefully they're too busy trying to clear the backlog and my daughters meds rather than just ignoring me.


That's been my experience too. Really frustrating.


----------



## gopibsc (Jul 17, 2012)

*HOC picked up the call*

Hi yesterday i called up the HOC global health after 3 try they picked up the call,
i kindly asked them the timeline for my daugthers meds status, she asked me about the details to fetch the record and she check the status and replied that its yet to be assessed and i asked her when it will be get assessed, she told that she dont have idea. thats it.
thanks
gopibsc


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

gopibsc said:


> Hi yesterday i called up the HOC global health after 3 try they picked up the call,
> i kindly asked them the timeline for my daugthers meds status, she asked me about the details to fetch the record and she check the status and replied that its yet to be assessed and i asked her when it will be get assessed, she told that she dont have idea. thats it.
> thanks
> gopibsc


Good to know! Think each time I only tried twice, clearly a case of third time lucky. 

Out of interest, when were your results received by them? And are the results referred or not yet assessed at all?


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

ihots said:


> How did u get to know that they are processing meds of 3rd july? Mine was referred on 28th June and as per yesterday its still referred ... I just hope u r right and it gets processed within this week.
> 
> Cheers


I called them & they told currently thats the date of cases being processed & she said as my date was on 5th, soon it will be taken up.

Thnx..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ACS Applied: 19-Dec-2011| ACS +ve: 23-Jan-2012 | IELTS: 21-Apr-2012 | NSW SS Applied: 08-May-2012 | NSW SS: 31-May-2012 | 176: 07-Jun-2012 | CO(ABPF) : 26-Jun-2012 | PCC: 29-Jun-2012 | Meds: 05-July-2012 (Referred)


----------



## gopibsc (Jul 17, 2012)

wondersworld said:


> Good to know! Think each time I only tried twice, clearly a case of third time lucky.
> 
> Out of interest, when were your results received by them? And are the results referred or not yet assessed at all?


Hi, Its for my 3 year old daugther who applied along with my spouse and son, they went medicals by 28th june, 3rd july my son and spouse for finalised medicals and 6th july my daugthers went for referred status till that time no updates.
when u applied? ur timeline?
thanks
S.Gopinath


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

gopibsc said:


> Hi, Its for my 3 year old daugther who applied along with my spouse and son, they went medicals by 28th june, 3rd july my son and spouse for finalised medicals and 6th july my daugthers went for referred status till that time no updates.
> when u applied? ur timeline?
> thanks
> S.Gopinath


For my step daughter, she is a non migrating dependent - HOC received her meds on 12 July (paper based) and as she is not part of our application I can't see the status, a bit frustrating. So don't know if she is referred or not.

Hope it comes through soon!


----------



## razzy (Jul 14, 2011)

I received an email from HOC this morning stating that my medicals were being processed.
Guess they've started 5th July.


----------



## gopibsc (Jul 17, 2012)

*wow great news*



razzy said:


> I received an email from HOC this morning stating that my medicals were being processed.
> Guess they've started 5th July.


Razzy,
good news for all. 
thanks for the information
regards
gopibsc


----------



## gopibsc (Jul 17, 2012)

*timeline please*



gopibsc said:


> Razzy,
> good news for all.
> thanks for the information
> regards
> gopibsc


razzy, can you update with your timeline ?
thanks
gopibsc


----------



## Indogeo (Jul 20, 2012)

mbc71,MAXxxX, abotelho83,

Could you able to update us on your medicals. To my knowledge your cases referred before 3rd July.

Thanks,


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

Indogeo said:


> mbc71,MAXxxX, abotelho83,
> 
> Could you able to update us on your medicals. To my knowledge your cases referred before 3rd July.
> 
> Thanks,


just medical of one of my kids is finalized last weekend other 3 are still in process


----------



## Sasha6 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi! 

Just wanted to share my timeline for medicals (ehealth).

Meds received: 23/06
Meds referred: 27/06
Meds finalised: 23/07

I think it may have helped that I posted an inquiry on the HOC feedback form. I asked for an update of my meds last 17/07. And 3 working days after, my meds got finalised. 

For those waiting for more than 3 weeks, you might want to ask for an update or advice on the timeframes. 

According to the CO, it's taking about 2 to 3 weeks to get finalised after being referred. I took just a tad more than that


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Indogeo said:


> mbc71,MAXxxX, abotelho83,
> 
> Could you able to update us on your medicals. To my knowledge your cases referred before 3rd July.
> 
> Thanks,


My DH's are still in referred status (since 21 June). No update yet..


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Indogeo said:


> mbc71,MAXxxX, abotelho83,
> 
> Could you able to update us on your medicals. To my knowledge your cases referred before 3rd July.
> 
> Thanks,


No updates, still in referred since 3rd July.
Very anxious :drama:
Cheers


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi,

finally my sons meds got finslised yesterday 24/07/2012, it was in referred status since 05/07/2012, hope will hear the good news sooon, excited! :ranger:

thnx...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied: 19-Dec-2011| ACS +ve: 23-Jan-2012 | IELTS: 21-Apr-2012 | NSW SS Applied: 08-May-2012 | NSW SS: 31-May-2012 | 176: 07-Jun-2012 | CO(ABPF) : 26-Jun-2012 | PCC: 29-Jun-2012 | Meds:30/06(received) 05/07-(referred), 24/07(finalised)| Grant: TBD


----------



## razzy (Jul 14, 2011)

My health requirements were also finalised yesterday - Jul 24, 2012. :clap2:
I'm happy about that more than I realized I would be. What a relief!!!


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

Can anybdy tel me abt the details that is to be provided to HOC while i request them (via mail) to check the status of my medical?


----------



## razzy (Jul 14, 2011)

ihots said:


> Can anybdy tel me abt the details that is to be provided to HOC while i request them (via mail) to check the status of my medical?


Your Full Name and TRN should suffice, I believe.


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

razzy said:


> Your Full Name and TRN should suffice, I believe.


Cool !! Thanks!! I have sent an enquiry !! Fingers crossed !! Is there a direct no, where i can call them? I tried this +61-286665777


----------



## C.C14 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi

i've been following this thread since my medicals were also referred. i emailed my CO, she replied it's not yet finalised by medical officier of the Commonwealth. anyone knows how to contact the medical officier?

thanks
C.C
below is my timeline:
28/06/2012 Further medical results received 
03/07/2012 Further medical results referred


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi

Good News...my visa is granted today, meds were changed from referred(5/july) to finalised(24/07). All Excited...all the best for all.

thnx
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied: 19-Dec-2011| ACS +ve: 23-Jan-2012 | IELTS: 21-Apr-2012 | NSW SS Applied: 08-May-2012 | NSW SS: 31-May-2012 | 176: 07-Jun-2012 | CO(ABPF) : 26-Jun-2012 | PCC: 29-Jun-2012 | Meds:30/06 PR Grant: 25/07/2012 :clap2:


----------



## razzy (Jul 14, 2011)

Congratulations Nihal! Let the good times roll... :clap2:


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

C.C14 said:


> Hi
> 
> i've been following this thread since my medicals were also referred. i emailed my CO, she replied it's not yet finalised by medical officier of the Commonwealth. anyone knows how to contact the medical officier?
> 
> ...


Our agent followed up with our CO yesterday, and they responded that they had sent an enquiry to the health department. So far, no change in status. My husband's have been referred since 21 June.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations Sasha6, Nihal and razzy!
Great to know things are moving.

"Further Medical Results Referred" Board:
21/06: mbc71 husband
27/06: Sasha6
28/06: MAXxxX; ihots
03/07: abotelho83 and wife; MrsPest; C.C14
04/07: ozbound12
05/07: Nihal son; razzy; zorrow; Indogeo
06/07: gopibsc daugther 

"Medicals Finalised" Board:
23/07: Sasha6
24/07: Nihal son; razzy


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

Nihal said:


> Hi
> 
> Good News...my visa is granted today, meds were changed from referred(5/july) to finalised(24/07). All Excited...all the best for all.
> 
> ...


Congratsssss:clap2:


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

i need help from u senior members. to whom i should make an inquiry for my reffered medicals

1- global Health 
or
2- Health operations centre feedback form


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

You can send a mail to [email protected] .... thats what i did..


----------



## Indogeo (Jul 20, 2012)

abotelho83 

Great to see the Board summary

Indogeo


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

MAXxxX said:


> i need help from u senior members. to whom i should make an inquiry for my reffered medicals
> 
> 1- global Health
> or
> 2- Health operations centre feedback form


you can email them as said above, or even at both the places...you may also call them & enquire. usually in early aus office hours or first hour they will pick the calls.

thnx..


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Any news? Mine are still referred...


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Any news? Mine are still referred...


My husband's are still referred as well - very frustrating!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> My husband's are still referred as well - very frustrating!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


What is going on at HOC? I've been reading on here and another forum about folks whose meds were referred the week of 9/7 have already had their meds finalised...


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> What is going on at HOC? I've been reading on here and another forum about folks whose meds were referred the week of 9/7 have already had their meds finalised...


Yes, very weird. It seems that there is no order or that order doesn't matter at all!
Perhaps they are letting personal friends cut the line, like it's done here in Brazil


----------



## Indogeo (Jul 20, 2012)

My Medicals finalised and Visa is released .............

Indogeo

Medical referred- 6th July


----------



## bqwpdshgda (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't worry. You will be ok.


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

Indogeo said:


> My Medicals finalised and Visa is released .............
> 
> Indogeo
> 
> Medical referred- 6th July


many congratssss. and pray for others who r still in waiting boat


----------



## Sasha6 (Jul 23, 2012)

*finally*

Hi everyone,

We got our visa granted today too.:clap2:

Medicals were finalised 23/7.
Visa grant: 30/7

To those who are still waiting, hang in there. The waiting seems never-ending. So many times I looked into our status, and was always disappointed when the status hasn't changed. But it came for us. It will for you, too.


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

Sasha6 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got our visa granted today too.:clap2:
> 
> ...


yes sure, thanks


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

Spoke to HOC this morning - apparently they're up to processing meds referred and received on 9 July. If that is the case, it would appear that they've only processed 4 days more in 7 . Anyone else spoken to them and heard anything different?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

wondersworld said:


> Spoke to HOC this morning - apparently they're up to processing meds referred and received on 9 July. If that is the case, it would appear that they've only processed 4 days more in 7 . Anyone else spoken to them and heard anything different?


Really? A lot of us have had our meds referred from before 9 July and haven't heard a thing from HOC.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Still no change for my DH's referred medicals, referred since 21 June (so well over a month now). I was over on the Pomsinoz forum, and see some people have been in referred status since 31 May. 

ACK. Serious ACK.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Still no change for my DH's referred medicals, referred since 21 June (so well over a month now). I was over on the Pomsinoz forum, and see some people have been in referred status since 31 May.
> 
> ACK. Serious ACK.


You haven't been able to get through to HOC about it? There doesn't appear to be any rhyme or reason to how these medicals are processed - as you said, some folks have had theirs referred since 31 May and others who have had theirs referred around 9 July have already seen theirs turn to finalised. I don't understand how they're processing them.

Have you heard from your CO yet? It might be worth reaching out to them (or, barring that, the Adelaide SPC?) to see if there's anything you can do to speed this process along?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> You haven't been able to get through to HOC about it? There doesn't appear to be any rhyme or reason to how these medicals are processed - as you said, some folks have had theirs referred since 31 May and others who have had theirs referred around 9 July have already seen theirs turn to finalised. I don't understand how they're processing them.
> 
> Have you heard from your CO yet? It might be worth reaching out to them (or, barring that, the Adelaide SPC?) to see if there's anything you can do to speed this process along?


WOOOHOOOO! DH's medicals are finally cleared and VISA GRANTED!!!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## FSD (May 20, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> WOOOHOOOO! DH's medicals are finally cleared and VISA GRANTED!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum




Congrats MBC71, happy for you.....................my meds was finalised today too so am awaiting grant soon.


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> WOOOHOOOO! DH's medicals are finally cleared and VISA GRANTED!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


:clap2: congrats


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> WOOOHOOOO! DH's medicals are finally cleared and VISA GRANTED!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Awesome !!  Congrats  ....... Mine is still referred ....


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

I have mine referred since 20 July.

I called MOC today and the nice lady tells me that they just have a backlog but they will try to speed up the process. sob sob


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

patopking said:


> I have mine referred since 20 July.
> 
> I called MOC today and the nice lady tells me that they just have a backlog but they will try to speed up the process. sob sob


How did u get to them? Whever i try they never recieve the call? 
Can you please share the number? Just wana check if its the same....

Can anybdy else also help with the HOC no?


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

+61 2 8666 5777
I have called that number 2 times now and on both occasions, I have had an answer on the 2nd ring. My time of call has been exactly 14:20 Australian Time (4:30GMT)



ihots said:


> How did u get to them? Whever i try they never recieve the call?
> Can you please share the number? Just wana check if its the same....
> 
> Can anybdy else also help with the HOC no?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

patopking said:


> +61 2 8666 5777
> I have called that number 2 times now and on both occasions, I have had an answer on the 2nd ring. My time of call has been exactly 14:20 Australian Time (4:30GMT)


I was reading on another forum that HOC is processing meds referred as of 2 July? Maybe you can contact your CO if there's anything they can do to see what's going on with your meds?


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

waiting with Tension and Frustation since june 28.


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

I spoke to them today and she told me that they have a huge backlog and i.e y the delay. She said they pick the cases on a random basis and said it would take max of 2weeks....


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ihots said:


> I spoke to them today and she told me that they have a huge backlog and i.e y the delay. She said they pick the cases on a random basis and said it would take max of 2weeks....


On a random basis? That doesn't seem very fair...


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> On a random basis? That doesn't seem very fair...


Yes it doesnt seem fair . My medicals were refered on 31st july and were finalised on aug 03rd. That was quick going by the timelines on this thread. But im on 457 and that may make thedifference.

Still waiting on my visa approval though


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

My wife's and my Meds got referred today ?

Any expectation on the time lines please ?


----------



## C.C14 (Feb 23, 2012)

mine was referred since 03-July, still waiting


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> My wife's and my Meds got referred today ?
> 
> Any expectation on the time lines please ?


Hey Ronku, that's nt good.

Mine were referred since 18th July..


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> My wife's and my Meds got referred today ?
> 
> Any expectation on the time lines please ?


Seems to be anywhere from 6-8 weeks right now based on other timelines. (As someone else said earlier it's much much faster for non-PR visas.) I'm on week 5 and am honestly not expecting to hear from them this week. (I still check the status website every morning though! :ranger


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Congratulations Sasha6, Nihal and razzy!
> Great to know things are moving.
> 
> "Further Medical Results Referred" Board:
> ...


I made a Google spreadsheet based on abotelho's awesome work here. I figured it would be helpful to have everyone's timelines in one place for people to see.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjphS3T8xKuSdGt1d1EzeHhTemJHTzl1RV9yZWNIRVE&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Seems to be anywhere from 6-8 weeks right now based on other timelines. (As someone else said earlier it's much much faster for non-PR visas.) I'm on week 5 and am honestly not expecting to hear from them this week. (I still check the status website every morning though! :ranger


whoa - thats too long a wait buddy but i guess we dont have a choice.

Dont know why the time frame has stretched so much now as earlier i heard people were getting the referred results in 2 weeks.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> whoa - thats too long a wait buddy but i guess we dont have a choice.
> 
> Dont know why the time frame has stretched so much now as earlier i heard people were getting the referred results in 2 weeks.


As I said before, there is a backlog at HOC because of all the pre-1 July visa applicants. You may get your meds finalised sooner, you may not. There is no way to know for sure.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> I made a Google spreadsheet based on abotelho's awesome work here. I figured it would be helpful to have everyone's timelines in one place for people to see.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjphS3T8xKuSdGt1d1EzeHhTemJHTzl1RV9yZWNIRVE&pli=1#gid=0



good work there... tnx


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Btw, I have emailed my CO at least twice on the medical and the last time I did, he got very annoyed. 



ozbound12 said:


> I was reading on another forum that HOC is processing meds referred as of 2 July? Maybe you can contact your CO if there's anything they can do to see what's going on with your meds?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

patopking said:


> Btw, I have emailed my CO at least twice on the medical and the last time I did, he got very annoyed.


Annoyed? Wat was his reply?


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

It read in part ...As I have mentioned in numerous emails previously... so I guess he was quite upset. I had only asked about my meicals twice so numerous here was not right



Reddykandy said:


> Annoyed? Wat was his reply?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

patopking said:


> It read in part ...As I have mentioned in numerous emails previously... so I guess he was quite upset. I had only asked about my meicals twice so numerous here was not right


Umm that's sad. Anyways just hang in there, mine got referred, on 18thjuly. Is there a way to contact moc to know the status?


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

You are right; it seems we just have to be patient.



Reddykandy said:


> Umm that's sad. Anyways just hang in there, mine got referred, on 18thjuly. Is there a way to contact moc to know the status?


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Umm that's sad. Anyways just hang in there, mine got referred, on 18thjuly. Is there a way to contact moc to know the status?


MOC or HOC ???

If it is HOC then you can definitely call them up at the following number :
Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> MOC or HOC ???
> 
> If it is HOC then you can definitely call them up at the following number :
> Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777


I called the HOC last night and the lady was very friendly. She said that they're currently processing meds referred as of 2 July (presumably she meant for people in my subclass) and that they should be getting to mine "very soon." She said I could follow up at the end of the week if there still isn't any movement by then (which I intend to do).


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

patopking said:


> Btw, I have emailed my CO at least twice on the medical and the last time I did, he got very annoyed.


The CO doesn't have anything to do with it if the meds are referred - at that point it has to clear HOC before it gets to the CO. I know it's difficult but unfortunately you may have to wait for awhile. I've been waiting for over a month at this point!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> MOC or HOC ???
> 
> If it is HOC then you can definitely call them up at the following number :
> Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777


I was think if the meds get referred, they go to MOC. Isn't it?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> I was think if the meds get referred, they go to MOC. Isn't it?


MOC = Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (i.e. the DIAC doctor that will look at the paperwork)

HOC = Health Operations Centre (i.e. the office in Sydney where meds are sent to be processed)


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> MOC = Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (i.e. the DIAC doctor that will look at the paperwork)
> 
> HOC = Health Operations Centre (i.e. the office in Sydney where meds are sent to be processed)


So wen does Moc come into picture? Sorry if Im askin silly questions but I have no idea abt these things


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> So wen does Moc come into picture? Sorry if Im askin silly questions but I have no idea abt these things


Think of it this way. The MOC is the person who looks at the documents. He/she works at the HOC, which is the office where the meds are sent.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Think of it this way. The MOC is the person who looks at the documents. He/she works at the HOC, which is the office where the meds are sent.


Oh I get it, that's simple. Thanks pal...


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

I have called them just now and the nice lady says that they are currently working on medicals received on 4th July.

She says that mine were received on 20 July - so my interpretation is Received Date = Referred Date. I say that because Sydney office received mine on 2nd July and they were referred on 20 July.



ozbound12 said:


> I called the HOC last night and the lady was very friendly. She said that they're currently processing meds referred as of 2 July (presumably she meant for people in my subclass) and that they should be getting to mine "very soon." She said I could follow up at the end of the week if there still isn't any movement by then (which I intend to do).


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

Last Monday when I spoke to the nice lady, she said they were up to 9 July. 

My daughters were received on 12 July and got finalised last week after my call to them.

Moral of the story - they seem to fob you off, probably to decrease the chance of you calling back too soon.

They seem to be getting through them, but you'll just have to wait!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

wondersworld said:


> Last Monday when I spoke to the nice lady, she said they were up to 9 July.
> 
> My daughters were received on 12 July and got finalised last week after my call to them.
> 
> ...


Yeah pal, they are tryin to do that. I called them just now and the SAME NICE LADY told me that they are processin the applications of 12th July. So lets not waste our time and money and be patient.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Hehe. Very interesting. I on my part have decided not to follow-up anymore. I will just check my status on Wednesday so as to give myself a break.



Reddykandy said:


> Yeah pal, they are tryin to do that. I called them just now and the SAME NICE LADY told me that they are processin the applications of 12th July. So lets not waste our time and money and be patient.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Haha. I called them yesterday and they said they were processing meds as of 2 July. These dates are all over the place!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Haha. I called them yesterday and they said they were processing meds as of 2 July. These dates are all over the place!


And Im sure you've talked to the same Nice lady...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> And Im sure you've talked to the same Nice lady...


Yes, she was very friendly.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yay! My medicals were finalised today, 11/08!! On a Saturday! Hoping the grant comes through early next week!!


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Yay! My medicals were finalised today, 11/08!! On a Saturday! Hoping the grant comes through early next week!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Yay! My medicals were finalised today, 11/08!! On a Saturday! Hoping the grant comes through early next week!!



Wow man...congrats.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Yay! My medicals were finalised today, 11/08!! On a Saturday! Hoping the grant comes through early next week!!


WOOHOOOO! Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

Medical Results finalized today, now waiting for Visa Grant. have anyone idea about 475 Visa Grant?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Got my visa grant today - wooohooo!!! Good luck to everyone still waiting!!!


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Got my visa grant today - wooohooo!!! Good luck to everyone still waiting!!!


Congrats !!  Well my medicals gt finalised today and i got the pre-grant notification from my CO. I just wana make sure, is it what confirms the grant?? 

My spouse is in aus and one has to leave aus for the grant and get the evidencing done on the passport. Well my agent does suggest that it is the grant but i just wana double check.

Cheers !!


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Called up HOC today and they confirmed that they are reviewing Meds dated 14th July - so, it seems still a long wait is on the cards :-(


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Called up HOC today and they confirmed that they are reviewing Meds dated 14th July - so, it seems still a long wait is on the cards :-(


Hey Ronkhu... They are jus sagin for the sake of it. Don't be fooled.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

I mean just hang in there and observe the trend in the forums. Callin is total waste of time and money. Ozbound's meds were referred on 5th July and they were finalised on 11th Aug.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ihots said:


> Congrats !!  Well my medicals gt finalised today and i got the pre-grant notification from my CO. I just wana make sure, is it what confirms the grant??
> 
> My spouse is in aus and one has to leave aus for the grant and get the evidencing done on the passport. Well my agent does suggest that it is the grant but i just wana double check.
> 
> Cheers !!


Yup, that's the grant!! Congrats!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Called up HOC today and they confirmed that they are reviewing Meds dated 14th July - so, it seems still a long wait is on the cards :-(


I wouldn't trust the dates they give you when you call the HOC. When I called them 10 August, they said they were processing meds referred as of 2 July (mine were referred 4 July) and that it would be another week before mine would get through. Then they were finalised the next day. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to how they process them.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Got my visa grant today - wooohooo!!! Good luck to everyone still waiting!!!


CONGRATS!!!! Wonderful feeling, isn't it??

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jambloo (Aug 31, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> CONGRATS!!!! Wonderful feeling, isn't it??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi congrats on your visa grant! I did my meds via ehealth 9 days ago, they have been referred due to previous condition I have been treated for I have submitted reports from my consultant stating treatment I had and prognosis, anybody know how long it roughly takes them to review them? It's awful in limbo just want a yes or no!!!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> CONGRATS!!!! Wonderful feeling, isn't it??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


It really is!! But now there's so much to think about before we make the leap at the end of September!! I just sent the passports to the Embassy to get evidenced since it seems like it makes life easier to have the label. When are you guys planning to make the move?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

jambloo said:


> Hi congrats on your visa grant! I did my meds via ehealth 9 days ago, they have been referred due to previous condition I have been treated for I have submitted reports from my consultant stating treatment I had and prognosis, anybody know how long it roughly takes them to review them? It's awful in limbo just want a yes or no!!!


It took an excruciating 5.5 weeks for my medicals to be finalised. They seem to be trying to clear the backlog as much as possible (they seem to be working on weekends!) so it might take less time than that for you. I think they were a bit overwhelmed by all the pre-1 July applications.


----------



## Beho (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats for the grant!
My meds got referred to HOC on 4th of July and I haven't heard from them since then. My agent contacted my CO and he said that MOC is reviewing it and that he cannot provide any timeframes. Does someone know when it might be finalized or how to follow up? The wait seems to long for me...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Beho said:


> Congrats for the grant!
> My meds got referred to HOC on 4th of July and I haven't heard from them since then. My agent contacted my CO and he said that MOC is reviewing it and that he cannot provide any timeframes. Does someone know when it might be finalized or how to follow up? The wait seems to long for me...


Did you try calling the HOC? My meds were referred the same day as yours.


----------



## jambloo (Aug 31, 2011)

Jeeze 5 weeks! Omg I don't think I can take waiting that long!! Is yours a temp visa or permanent? Mine is a 457 visa I was told they apparently get processed quicker? Just a waiting game I guess  thanks for your reply and good luck with your move, wat part of oz are u heading?


----------



## Beho (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah I called them last Monday and the nice friendly lady asked for my details and told me they are under review and that they have a backlog. Do you think I should try calling them again end of this week, or I would sound too pushy?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Beho said:


> Yeah I called them last Monday and the nice friendly lady asked for my details and told me they are under review and that they have a backlog. Do you think I should try calling them again end of this week, or I would sound too pushy?


when did ur meds get referred?


----------



## Beho (Aug 15, 2012)

4th July


----------



## Beho (Aug 15, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> when did ur meds get referred?


4th July


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Beho said:


> 4th July


should be finalised in any minute.. Ozbound has similar timeline and his were finalised on 9th Aug.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

jambloo said:


> Jeeze 5 weeks! Omg I don't think I can take waiting that long!! Is yours a temp visa or permanent? Mine is a 457 visa I was told they apparently get processed quicker? Just a waiting game I guess  thanks for your reply and good luck with your move, wat part of oz are u heading?


Yeah, meds for a 457 seem to be processed faster. Usually within a week or two. Fingers crossed it happens quickly for you!

I'm headed to Melbourne!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Beho said:


> Yeah I called them last Monday and the nice friendly lady asked for my details and told me they are under review and that they have a backlog. Do you think I should try calling them again end of this week, or I would sound too pushy?


I only called them twice but they never seemed irritated with me. The second time I called, they said that I could contact my CO and see if there's anything they can do to expedite the meds. I didn't end up doing that because the meds were finalised the next day, but maybe that's something you could do. Since your meds were referred the same day as mine, I'm thinking yours should be coming up very very soon.


----------



## Beho (Aug 15, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> I only called them twice but they never seemed irritated with me. The second time I called, they said that I could contact my CO and see if there's anything they can do to expedite the meds. I didn't end up doing that because the meds were finalised the next day, but maybe that's something you could do. Since your meds were referred the same day as mine, I'm thinking yours should be coming up very very soon.


Thanks for keeping me cool man, will have my fingers crossed till i get some good news...


----------



## Beho (Aug 15, 2012)

ihots, abotelho83 and wife, MrsPest, C.C14
Has any of you guys got meds finalized and wants to share timelines?


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Beho said:


> ihots, abotelho83 and wife, MrsPest, C.C14
> Has any of you guys got meds finalized and wants to share timelines?


Mine and my wife's are still referred, since 03 July.
ihots got his finalized.

By the way, congratulations ozbound12 and ihots for your visas!


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Mine and my wife's are still referred, since 03 July.
> ihots got his finalized.
> 
> By the way, congratulations ozbound12 and ihots for your visas!


my Medicals are finalised since 13th aug but still the status is changed to Met and still no Visa Grant


----------



## Beho (Aug 15, 2012)

MAXxxX said:


> my Medicals are finalised since 13th aug but still the status is changed to Met and still no Visa Grant


You should get it very soon. It maybe a good idea to contact your CO next Monday to ask him for an update. Best of luck


----------



## Beho (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys! I just got my meds finalised today (referred since 4th July) ! My document checklist still shows "requested". Does it mean that the CO hasn't looked into it yet? Hope I get the visa early next week and good luck for all others !!!!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Beho said:


> Hey guys! I just got my meds finalised today (referred since 4th July) ! My document checklist still shows "requested". Does it mean that the CO hasn't looked into it yet? Hope I get the visa early next week and good luck for all others !!!!


My visa was granted and everything in my document checklist still says "required" so I wouldn't worry about that. Some COs don't mark the documents as "met" even though they've looked at them.

Your visa should be on its way soon!


----------



## Beho (Aug 15, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> My visa was granted and everything in my document checklist still says "required" so I wouldn't worry about that. Some COs don't mark the documents as "met" even though they've looked at them.
> 
> Your visa should be on its way soon!


Thanks Ozbound! 
It's very nice that you still write in this thread though you've been visa granted  One more question, does the CO send the visa via mail to my migration agent or by post? Also, does it say on my online status that it has been sent?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Beho said:


> Thanks Ozbound!
> It's very nice that you still write in this thread though you've been visa granted  One more question, does the CO send the visa via mail to my migration agent or by post? Also, does it say on my online status that it has been sent?


Haha I'm happy to help if I can. The CO will send the grant letter to your agent who will then forward it on to you. However, you can check on the DIAC status site and it will say "applicant approved" when your visa has been granted.


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Mine and my wife's are still referred, since 03 July.
> ihots got his finalized.
> 
> By the way, congratulations ozbound12 and ihots for your visas!



Thanks abotelho83  !! and whoever is waiting, all the best to you guys....


----------



## jimbo24 (Aug 18, 2012)

Man Im in the same boat, 1st whv, medical results referred on 23rd July, still nothing. The hospital gave me my results, nothing wrong

Ive looked everywhere and when you pay/apply it doesnt mention this at all.

Ive got a cheap flight for the 15th Sept, Im hoping the visa through by then otherwise Im swimming there


----------



## FOXPRESIDENT (Aug 18, 2012)

jimbo24 said:


> Man Im in the same boat, 1st whv, medical results referred on 23rd July, still nothing. The hospital gave me my results, nothing wrong
> 
> Ive looked everywhere and when you pay/apply it doesnt mention this at all.
> 
> Ive got a cheap flight for the 15th Sept, Im hoping the visa through by then otherwise Im swimming there


I'm too in the same situation, so if anyone can help as well!

I applied for WHV June 27th, medicals were refered to 'Australia' on the 11th July. 

Does anyone know if it takes longer for WHV?'s or what are the time frame for them?

JIMBO where you planning on going? 

Cheers

FOX


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

You had a medical for a WHV? do you have an ongoing health concern? I've never seen someone have a medical for a WHV. But no it wont take longer but they do seem to be taking a long time for everyone lately. Meaning more health checks for everyone for them to wade through.


----------



## jimbo24 (Aug 18, 2012)

_shel said:


> You had a medical for a WHV? do you have an ongoing health concern? I've never seen someone have a medical for a WHV. But no it wont take longer but they do seem to be taking a long time for everyone lately. Meaning more health checks for everyone for them to wade through.


If you live outside of your home country for more than 3 consecutive months in certain places you have to have an x-ray for TB.

Gonna make my way round whole of Oz, if I ever get there lol


----------



## FOXPRESIDENT (Aug 18, 2012)

jimbo24 said:


> If you live outside of your home country for more than 3 consecutive months in certain places you have to have an x-ray for TB.
> 
> Gonna make my way round whole of Oz, if I ever get there lol



Great! My plans are that to. 

I have had to have medical cause i have epilepsy though I read somewhere by someone it took them 7 months! 

I've only had two fits in my life, last one 10 years ago! 

:ranger:


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Wassup guys, why so silent? Any updates?


----------



## FOXPRESIDENT (Aug 18, 2012)

Woo hoo!

lMy working holuday visa has been granted! 

I rang them up just after midnight UK Time and the lady at the global health center said it is Stoll to be looked at but would get it Done today! 

Just checked my emails and the grant has come! 

Jim bob give a call the number is on here a few pages back! I dont think its major if its a whv.


----------



## jimbo24 (Aug 18, 2012)

FOXPRESIDENT said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> lMy working holuday visa has been granted!
> 
> ...


Congrats mate

Ill give them a call in the week, hopefully mine will be any day too soon


----------



## Beho (Aug 15, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Wassup guys, why so silent? Any updates?


hey! I got my meds finalised 17th August and am waiting for the magic email with grant letter...how about you? how far have you gone?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Beho said:


> hey! I got my meds finalised 17th August and am waiting for the magic email with grant letter...how about you? how far have you gone?


didn't move an inch !!:ranger:

Congrats btw


----------



## C.C14 (Feb 23, 2012)

Beho said:


> ihots, abotelho83 and wife, MrsPest, C.C14
> Has any of you guys got meds finalized and wants to share timelines?



Hi, 
mine is still not finalized yet. Congrats to those who got meds finalized & visa grants


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Just cross posting from another thread -

I have been told by the hospital that they can not see my wife's details under the TRN that we have.

Has anyone faced this situation before ? I have contacted the CO and told him about it. What else can be done ? Any feedback is much appreciated! 

For me, the medical status shows as "Further medical results received" (twice) but nothing for my wife.


----------



## jambloo (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi all, done my morning check on immigration web page its saying my medical finalised with todays date!! Yet its still saying results referred i havnt recieved any email informing me off results or if visa been granted! Checked visa status still saying no current visa!! I had Medicals 15 days ago for 457 visa.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

numair_fadlullah said:


> Hi
> 
> I had applied for 175 visa...My wife went through the health assessment and I submitted the results online. Now the online inquiry page says 'Further medical results referred' agnst her medicals.  I am worried about what it means  Have any of you had this phase during your assessment? How long does it take to finalise the medical after this phase? Any idea? anyone?
> 
> Numair


Hi Numair - No need to worry abt this. I myself was in this situation when we uploaded our medicals online. My husband's report was showing accepted and mine as "further medicals referred". I was worried. But later understood that they were sent to another team of medical representatives. I think this additional check is usually for females. Don't worry. You will get the visa grant soon!

Cheers.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

got my visa guys... Jintha tha tha, jitha jitha !!!


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> got my visa guys... Jintha tha tha, jitha jitha !!!


Hearty Congratulations!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you so much... hows goin there in MLB?


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Thank you so much... hows goin there in MLB?


Melbourne is quite cold . Waiting for the winter to end!


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> got my visa guys... Jintha tha tha, jitha jitha !!!


Congratulations! I'm very happy for you!

Hope my medicals will be finalised soon, it's been 7 weeks as referred!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Congratulations! I'm very happy for you!
> 
> Hope my medicals will be finalised soon, it's been 7 weeks as referred!



Thanks abotelho, I pray for you. Things are gonna be good.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> got my visa guys... Jintha tha tha, jitha jitha !!!


Congrats Reddykandy!!!


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Congrats Reddykandy!!!


thx pal, where and when are you headin to?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> thx pal, where and when are you headin to?


Melbourne, end of September! Can't wait. You?


----------



## AnuNew77 (Feb 27, 2012)

Your CO will help you out. You might need to drop a mail to [email protected].

It will be fixed.




srivasu said:


> Just cross posting from another thread -
> 
> I have been told by the hospital that they can not see my wife's details under the TRN that we have.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Melbourne, end of September! Can't wait. You?


I'll be movin to Syd but I will have to wait until Feb 2013. My sister who lives in the states side and one in Sydney are comin to India in January'13. So don't wanna miss the holiday with them.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

I finally got a reply to my email that I sent to HOC on 24 July. It reads...

"....Thank you for your email. The medical results you are enquiring about have been received and are currently awaiting to be assessed. Please be aware that we are currently experiencing a large backlog of MOC work so this process may take some time. Please be assured we are endeavoring to finalise these cases as soon as possible.

If assessment of these medicals is urgent, please contact your allocated Case Officer or relevant Business Section and request they contact HOC regarding priority assessment of medicals. 

Kind regards

Tess
Global Health
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Fax: +61 2 8666 5900 or 8666 5901
Email: [email protected]


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Thanks abotelho, I pray for you. Things are gonna be good.


health requirements finalised. Health Requirements Finalised. HEALTH REQUIREMENTS FINALISED!
YEAH! Finally, after 7 weeks and 1 day as referred, mine and my wife's meds were finalised!

Damn, Reddykandy, your praying is strong. You must be some kind of Jedi! Thanks! 

Funny thing, I always check the status only in the morning, but today my wife asked me to check it at night, and voilá, the good news were there.

Now I'll wait for CO to approve all documents and ask me to pay 2nd instalment...

Thank you all for the support and good luck!


----------



## C.C14 (Feb 23, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> health requirements finalised. Health Requirements Finalised. HEALTH REQUIREMENTS FINALISED!
> YEAH! Finally, after 7 weeks and 1 day as referred, mine and my wife's meds were finalised!
> 
> Damn, Reddykandy, your praying is strong. You must be some kind of Jedi! Thanks!
> ...



Congrats!!


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations and all the best in your next steps.



abotelho83 said:


> health requirements finalised. Health Requirements Finalised. HEALTH REQUIREMENTS FINALISED!
> YEAH! Finally, after 7 weeks and 1 day as referred, mine and my wife's meds were finalised!
> 
> Damn, Reddykandy, your praying is strong. You must be some kind of Jedi! Thanks!
> ...


----------



## saad.bakhtyar (Aug 23, 2012)

Following is my time line.. i am new member here... 

EA -Mech Engr|VE175 01-Mar-2011| CO: 26-OCT-2011 | All doc met on 26-Oct-2011|Meds FL 17-Jul-2012 | Meds Further Referred 23-Jul-2012 | Form 80 2nd time requested & submitted 08-Aug-12 |PCC FL 09-Aug-12| Meds Finalised ??? | Grant ???


----------



## saad.bakhtyar (Aug 23, 2012)

patopking said:


> I finally got a reply to my email that I sent to HOC on 24 July. It reads...
> 
> "....Thank you for your email. The medical results you are enquiring about have been received and are currently awaiting to be assessed. Please be aware that we are currently experiencing a large backlog of MOC work so this process may take some time. Please be assured we are endeavoring to finalise these cases as soon as possible.
> 
> ...



My Meds were referred on 23-July-2012, and i recieved following email from GH on 17-August-2012,
"The health reports that you are enquiring about are currently being processed.

Please contact your visa processing officer for any further information regarding the visa application."


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> health requirements finalised. Health Requirements Finalised. HEALTH REQUIREMENTS FINALISED!
> YEAH! Finally, after 7 weeks and 1 day as referred, mine and my wife's meds were finalised!
> 
> Damn, Reddykandy, your praying is strong. You must be some kind of Jedi! Thanks!
> ...


Ha ha... Congrats and I pray for the grant now.


----------



## jimbo24 (Aug 18, 2012)

I sent a chase up email to this address regarding my health results referred status, is this the correct one?

[email protected]


----------



## saad.bakhtyar (Aug 23, 2012)

jimbo24 said:


> I sent a chase up email to this address regarding my health results referred status, is this the correct one?
> 
> [email protected]


Yes correct, do mention your application details


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

jimbo24 said:


> I sent a chase up email to this address regarding my health results referred status, is this the correct one?
> 
> [email protected]


Yes, that's the email.
There is also a webform, where you post a message and the message is forward to this email (apparently). Both work the same way.

By the way, 2 hours after my meds were finalised and I posted here on the forum, I received an answer email from [email protected] , regarding a message I posted through the webform on July 26th; they were saying my meds were finalised. On this email that I received there was this interesting bit that seems to explain how that webform works:

"
(...)

This enquiry was submitted through the departmental website.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originating form: Australian Processing Centres enquiry form
Destination email: [email protected]

It was submitted by XXX on Thursday, July 26, 2012
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

(...)
"


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Yes, that's the email.
> There is also a webform, where you post a message and the message is forward to this email (apparently). Both work the same way.
> 
> By the way, 2 hours after my meds were finalised and I posted here on the forum, I received an answer email from [email protected] , regarding a message I posted through the webform on July 26th; they were saying my meds were finalised. On this email that I received there was this interesting bit that seems to explain how that webform works:
> ...


What content you sent while inquiring for the status of meds ?
Also, what was there response turn around time ?


----------



## jimbo24 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks

Can anyone provide a link where the visa app people or anyone from immigration actually notifies or lists this extended waiting periods for this working holiday visa medical reffered business.

I have downloaded pdf's, searched websites, nothing.

The only info I can find is that it normally takes two weeks!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

jimbo24 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Can anyone provide a link where the visa app people or anyone from immigration actually notifies or lists this extended waiting periods for this working holiday visa medical reffered business.
> 
> ...


I think you may be getting two completely different things confused.

The medicals and associated comments referred to in this thread applies to applicants who have applied for PERMANENT visa and have therefore undergone a full medical test to comply with the requirements of the visa.
Immigration would also not publish anything in regards to the processing times of medicals as this is done by HOC on their behalf and the case officers are only issued with reports to enable them to make an assessment of the health requirements for a particular visa class - immigration simply publishes a broad processing time for the visa (they do not break down the various steps involved).

There is no medical required for a working holiday visa as it is only available to citizens of low risk countries and is additionally a temporary visa.


----------



## saad.bakhtyar (Aug 23, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> What content you sent while inquiring for the status of meds ?
> Also, what was there response turn around time ?


HOC replied me after 1 month ....


----------



## jimbo24 (Aug 18, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> I think you may be getting two completely different things confused.
> 
> The medicals and associated comments referred to in this thread applies to applicants who have applied for PERMANENT visa and have therefore undergone a full medical test to comply with the requirements of the visa.
> Immigration would also not publish anything in regards to the processing times of medicals as this is done by HOC on their behalf and the case officers are only issued with reports to enable them to make an assessment of the health requirements for a particular visa class - immigration simply publishes a broad processing time for the visa (they do not break down the various steps involved).
> ...


This is true except if you have lived in certain countries for more than three consecutive months, which I have and am at the moment.

I think a call on Monday might be a good idea now, does anyone have the right number for them...?

Also I just checked online, my visa is called a working holiday maker, hope this is the same as whv....


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

saad.bakhtyar said:


> HOC replied me after 1 month ....


Hahaahahha

Then i think i better wait for the results directly instead of the mail response as 17 days are already over and may another 17 days and i get my med results


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> What content you sent while inquiring for the status of meds ?
> Also, what was there response turn around time ?


I sent the enquiry on 26th July, they replied on 23rd of August. Almost a month later.
I sent an email too somewhere in August beginning.
Honestly, I don't think the enquiry was of any use, since they took so long to respond.
Regarding the content, I sent a short and polite message, stating my visa type, the date of referral, and details (TRN, complete names and passport numbers). I asked them if there was any estimate for the assessment completion.


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

jimbo24 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Can anyone provide a link where the visa app people or anyone from immigration actually notifies or lists this extended waiting periods for this working holiday visa medical reffered business.
> 
> ...


"eHealth cases are generally assessed within 48 hours, but most within minutes!"
Can be found in these pdfs:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/ehealth-electronic-health-processing.pdf

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/100-ehealth.pdf

These are only guidelines, not strict deadlines.
However, this 48 hours thing I think only applies when 'local clearance' is possible. Many cases are referred to MOC, where no estimates are provided.
"Where a significant health condition has been identified, or you completed your health examinations in certain countries, your health examination reports will be referred to a MOC for assessment."

Assessment of Health Examination Results

The current delay due to huge backlog was only informed personally to people that called them or sent them messages.

Two weeks after my medicals were referred I contacted my CO, and he answered me that "hopefully this wont take any longer than 1-2 weeks". It took more than that. But my case is GSM 176, not WorkingHoliday.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> "eHealth cases are generally assessed within 48 hours, but most within minutes!"
> Can be found in these pdfs:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/ehealth-electronic-health-processing.pdf
> ...


Same thing with me - This week when i asked my CO about the timelines, he mentioned that due to heave backlog it will 2-3 weeks but for me its already 
17 days now and no updates.


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

my medicals are finalised since 13 august but in documents status medicals are still "*Required*" and no ViSA Grant . i have applied in 475(skilled regional sponsored).


----------



## saad.bakhtyar (Aug 23, 2012)

MAXxxX said:


> my medicals are finalised since 13 august but in documents status medicals are still "*Required*" and no ViSA Grant . i have applied in 475(skilled regional sponsored).


How do you know your meds have been finalised without change in status?
Did you got email from HOC or CO for meds have been finalised?


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

saad.bakhtyar said:


> How do you know your meds have been finalised without change in status?
> Did you got email from HOC or CO for meds have been finalised?


dear on *application stauts*page, status for my medicals is as

Health requirements finalised 

and on *document checklist* page 
status of medicals is still *Required*, its not changed to *Met*


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

is there some delay for Visa Grant to applicants of visa class 475 in group 3. because applicants of visaclass 176 in group 3 are getting their Visa Grants as their medicals are finalised. ????


----------



## saad.bakhtyar (Aug 23, 2012)

I called GH today....the lady said it will take few weeks for meds decision due backlog...


----------



## saad.bakhtyar (Aug 23, 2012)

MAXxxX said:


> is there some delay for Visa Grant to applicants of visa class 475 in group 3. because applicants of visaclass 176 in group 3 are getting their Visa Grants as their medicals are finalised. ????


I think u may email to co for ur application status update.


----------



## dhaka (Aug 26, 2012)

My medical status is "Further medical results referred" since 13Aug2012. 2 weeks have passed. It seems I need to wait another 2 weeks! Should I contact to the "Global Health" by the provided form or will wait?!?!?

_________
EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 (online|self): 25May2012 | Medical: eHealth: 11Aug2012; From 13Aug2012: Medical status is "Further medical results referred" |PCC: 23Aug2012 | CO: ?? | Grant: ??


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

dhaka said:


> My medical status is "Further medical results referred" since 13Aug2012. 2 weeks have passed. It seems I need to wait another 2 weeks! Should I contact to the "Global Health" by the provided form or will wait?!?!?
> 
> _________
> EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 (online|self): 25May2012 | Medical: eHealth: 11Aug2012; From 13Aug2012: Medical status is "Further medical results referred" |PCC: 23Aug2012 | CO: ?? | Grant: ??


Dear Dhaka
i will suggest you to wait untill the medicals are finalised according the procedure. these days 30 to 40 days are the normal period for the finalization of Medicals.


----------



## dhaka (Aug 26, 2012)

MAXxxX said:


> Dear Dhaka
> i will suggest you to wait untill the medicals are finalised according the procedure. these days 30 to 40 days are the normal period for the finalization of Medicals.


Dear, 

Today CO from team6 is assigned for my case. And She only requested-

"To facilitate the assessment of this application, you are requested to provide the following additional information listed below:
*Undergoing the Health Assessment for your Visa* "

As I have already submitted the medical and the status is "Further medical results referred", do I need to mail back the CO about this status or wait for the medical status change?!?


----------



## saad.bakhtyar (Aug 23, 2012)

dhaka said:


> Dear,
> 
> Today CO from team6 is assigned for my case. And She only requested-
> 
> ...


Email your co that meds were done on this date .....and are currently with status ..... as of date....


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

saad.bakhtyar said:


> Email your co that meds were done on this date .....and are currently with status ..... as of date....


yes you should inform your CO about your medicals, i am sure she is also able to check the status of medicas on your file, but you should email her about the status of your medical. because you have gone for medicals without her request.


----------



## krautyem (Aug 27, 2012)

I am getting seriously frustrated now. I'm trying to be patient but its hard.

I applied for a working holiday visa back in April. Because I have spent 3 months in a TB country in 2010 (overland through Africa), the fact that i'm a nurse and might want to do this in Oz and the fact that in 2008 I was diagnosed with latent TB i've had to have a medical, chest xrays etc. All were ok. I was treated for latent TB with 3mths on antibiotics out of choice, even though I didn't need to. My xrays have always been clear of TB. Anyway, because of all this of course my medical results had to be referred. 

BUT that was back on July 7th, its now over 6wks later and still nothing. I understand there is a huge backlog but this is getting beyond a joke. I'm trying to be positive about it, but part of me Is worried they will turn around and say my visa won't be granted. I've quit my job and leave the UK in 4wks time to go backpacking, I was hoping to arrive in Australia in december so there is still plenty of time until I need it but i'd just like to know one way or another. I may need to think of a plan B!!!!

Sorry to rant, i'm just loosing patience, my 2 other friends got their WHV months ago so they don't understand.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

krautyem said:


> I am getting seriously frustrated now. I'm trying to be patient but its hard.
> 
> I applied for a working holiday visa back in April. Because I have spent 3 months in a TB country in 2010 (overland through Africa), the fact that i'm a nurse and might want to do this in Oz and the fact that in 2008 I was diagnosed with latent TB i've had to have a medical, chest xrays etc. All were ok. I was treated for latent TB with 3mths on antibiotics out of choice, even though I didn't need to. My xrays have always been clear of TB. Anyway, because of all this of course my medical results had to be referred.
> 
> ...


One understands the frustration but there is a serious backlog and it's real huge ! Looking at ppl whose meds got finalised, I assume finalising the medicals depends on the type of Visa one applied for. I went through the phase as you are in right now and had sleepless times but after all the result was sweet. All I can say is, hang in there and soon your meds are gonna come out positive.


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello: I am from Dhaka, Bangladesh & my case (175 visa) is being handled by a case officer and my medical has been showing status as "Further medical results referred" since July 17. Additionally, my mother has been declared as non migrating dependent and as advised by CO, her medicals have been submitted on July 25.

Can anyone tell how long I need to wait to see my and my mother medicals being finalized? 

Regards.......


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Long wait for medical finalization*

Hello: I am from Dhaka, Bangladesh & my case (175 visa) is being handled by a case officer and my medical has been showing status as "Further medical results referred" since July 17. Additionally, my mother has been declared as non migrating dependent and as advised by CO, her medicals have been submitted on July 25.

Can anyone tell how long I need to wait to see my and my mother medicals being finalized? 

Regards.......


----------



## saad.bakhtyar (Aug 23, 2012)

tocy80 said:


> Hello: I am from Dhaka, Bangladesh & my case (175 visa) is being handled by a case officer and my medical has been showing status as "Further medical results referred" since July 17. Additionally, my mother has been declared as non migrating dependent and as advised by CO, her medicals have been submitted on July 25.
> 
> Can anyone tell how long I need to wait to see my and my mother medicals being finalized?
> 
> Regards.......


6 to 7 weeks for the date meds have have been referred....its just a guide line...


----------



## jimbo24 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cany anyone give me the number to call?

Ive sent emails, nothings happening, its been six weeks now and all i want is a whv


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

jimbo24 said:


> Cany anyone give me the number to call?
> 
> Ive sent emails, nothings happening, its been six weeks now and all i want is a whv


you can call at
+61 2 8666 5777


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

saad.bakhtyar said:


> 6 to 7 weeks for the date meds have have been referred....its just a guide line...


Thanks for the reply.......

Can anyone tell what is the benefit of declaring mother as "non migrating dependent".........my father has expired and my only brother lives abroad.......

will diac give visa simaltaneously to me and my mother?....or how can i take my mother who is declared as non migrating dependent........


----------



## jimbo24 (Aug 18, 2012)

MAXxxX said:


> you can call at
> +61 2 8666 5777


Tried to call this today but answer machine all day

Is this defo the right number for whv's too?


----------



## saad.bakhtyar (Aug 23, 2012)

tocy80 said:


> Thanks for the reply.......
> 
> Can anyone tell what is the benefit of declaring mother as "non migrating dependent".........my father has expired and my only brother lives abroad.......
> 
> will diac give visa simaltaneously to me and my mother?....or how can i take my mother who is declared as non migrating dependent........


apply for your mother visa separately after you have been granted visa...

I know one my friend who did like this


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

That number is correct.
If you need to speak to the operator, you must call between 9a.m and 5p.m Australia EST time. I have used it 4 times and have successfully had an answer - though after a long wait on hold. On one occassion I was on hold for 17 minutes



jimbo24 said:


> Tried to call this today but answer machine all day
> 
> Is this defo the right number for whv's too?


----------



## saad.bakhtyar (Aug 23, 2012)

jimbo24 said:


> Tried to call this today but answer machine all day
> 
> Is this defo the right number for whv's too?


It happened with me also, but try to call 9 to 10 AM Sydney local time ... it will be ok.


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

jimbo24 said:


> Tried to call this today but answer machine all day
> 
> Is this defo the right number for whv's too?


please call them at early hours @ AST


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

saad.bakhtyar said:


> apply for your mother visa separately after you have been granted visa...
> 
> I know one my friend who did like this


Hi Saad.....thanks for sharing the info and giving a good feedback......

can you please share how long it took for ur friend's mother to get visa and it would also be helpful if u can share the visa category that ur friend used to apply for his mother........

thanks in advance for your info sharing.......


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

tocy80 said:


> Hi Saad.....thanks for sharing the info and giving a good feedback......
> 
> can you please share how long it took for ur friend's mother to get visa and it would also be helpful if u can share the visa category that ur friend used to apply for his mother........
> 
> thanks in advance for your info sharing.......


This is a terrible idea! Parent visas take about 15 years to be processed!
If you want your mother to have a Permanent Resident Visa in Australia in a near future you should declare her as your dependent now.
Anyone, please correct me if I'm wrong.

Edit: this is really OFFTOPIC. There are threads for Parent Visa discussions.


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> This is a terrible idea! Parent visas take about 15 years to be processed!
> If you want your mother to have a Permanent Resident Visa in Australia in a near future you should declare her as your dependent now.
> Anyone, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Edit: this is really OFFTOPIC. There are threads for Parent Visa discussions.


Thanks for the input....I am starting to get worried as I was tthinkng something else....anyways, I will use the correct thread for further suggestions regarding the subject matter...


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks GOD , today my Visa is granted.


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

My medicals have been referred since 24th August 2012. I am a nervous wreck right now.


----------



## amribrahim (Aug 22, 2012)

stbaugh13 said:


> My medicals have been referred since 24th August 2012. I am a nervous wreck right now.


Don't get nervous at all ... too early to be nervous ... mine is referred since 25th July


----------



## jimbo24 (Aug 18, 2012)

well I calledon Thursday, spoke to a lady who said they would have my tests processed within two working days, itsnow Sunday and still no change.

Should I call tommorow or wait till tuesday? Also when she says processed does that mean finalised?


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

amribrahim said:


> Don't get nervous at all ... too early to be nervous ... mine is referred since 25th July


Wow you must be super nervous right now.


----------



## amribrahim (Aug 22, 2012)

stbaugh13 said:


> Wow you must be super nervous right now.


The normal time span is 6-8weeks as per contributors here.


----------



## saad.bakhtyar (Aug 23, 2012)

Please comment on my status, as i am confused. Only one line is showing Medicals Finalized for myself and for my son its showing on 3 lines. Are medicals finalized when all the status are changed to finalized? or it means that my and my son medicals have been finalized?
Person 1 Myself


03/09/2012 Health requirements finalised Message
23/07/2012 Further medical results referred Message
23/07/2012 Further medical results referred Message
23/07/2012 Further medical results referred Message
23/07/2012 HIV blood test referred Message

Person 2 My Son

23/07/2012 Health requirements finalised Message
23/07/2012 Health requirements finalised Message
03/09/2012 Health requirements finalised Message
23/07/2012 Further medical results referred


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Called up HOC today and they said that they are currently working 6th Aug meds and mine was referred on 7th Aug -- Hope to have an outcome soon


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

saad.bakhtyar said:


> Please comment on my status, as i am confused. Only one line is showing Medicals Finalized for myself and for my son its showing on 3 lines. Are medicals finalized when all the status are changed to finalized? or it means that my and my son medicals have been finalized?
> Person 1 Myself
> 
> 
> ...



I think it should be ok, the status has been updated to finalized for both of you on 3rd of September which I think is the final stage. I think the CO will contact you if any thing was amiss.

Person 1 Myself
03/09/2012 Health requirements finalised Message
Person 2 My Son
03/09/2012 Health requirements finalised Message


----------



## saad.bakhtyar (Aug 23, 2012)

*Visa Granted*

I have been Granted Visa TODAY. My initial Entry date is 31-May-2013.
Thank you


----------



## krautyem (Aug 27, 2012)

For those of you still waiting, hang on in there.

My results were referred on the 13th July, I was getting so frustrated at how long it was taking and with my history of TB was beginning to give up, but after 7 long weeks of waiting, my working holiday visa was finally approved on the 1st Sept, woohoo!!!


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

Today I checked the online status and it's showing "Health requirements have been finalised- application being process further"........

can anyone comment what does it mean? does this mean my health requirements are met or there may be other results?

Also, what are the next steps before final visa will be given?


----------



## jimbo24 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well it came through, still, am pretty chuffed after weeks of up and downs

good luck to everyone in the same boat, like everyone says it will happen, just hold on in there


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

saad.bakhtyar said:


> I have been Granted Visa TODAY. My initial Entry date is 31-May-2013.
> Thank you


Great news. Congrats!


----------



## dhaka (Aug 26, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Called up HOC today and they said that they are currently working 6th Aug meds and mine was referred on 7th Aug -- Hope to have an outcome soon


Did u get any response today regarding your meds? is it still "Further medical results referred "? I'm counting my days by calculating yours. Mine was referred since 13 Aug.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

dhaka said:


> Did u get any response today regarding your meds? is it still "Further medical results referred "? I'm counting my days by calculating yours. Mine was referred since 13 Aug.


no updates yet buddy - i am checking the status on the website atleast 3 times day  - Nothing yet though !!!


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Me to my meds were referred on the 14th aug... Looking at peoples comments think we have a couple more weeks to wait yet


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

This is my current status:

My medical status:
03/09/2012 Further medical results referred 
03/09/2012 Further medical results referred 
03/09/2012 Further medical results referred 
03/09/2012 HIV blood test referred 

My daughter's :

30/08/2012 Health requirements finalised 
30/08/2012 Further medical results received 

My wife's:

30/08/2012 Health requirements finalised 
30/08/2012 Further medical results received 
27/08/2012 Further medical results received 
27/08/2012 Further medical results received 
30/08/2012 HIV blood test received 

We did our medical's on 24th Aug, declared that I am diabetic. Went through additional tests on 30th Aug for myself alone and yesterday status changed for my application as "referred". 

Uploaded PCC today. Now keeping my finger's crossed. Final leg of long wait starts now..


----------



## amribrahim (Aug 22, 2012)

Just called them. I applied for 175. My wife's medical has been referred since 20th of July.

I didn't wait a single minute on phone (called around 4 p.m. Australia time), the nice lady said that they have back log. They are currently working on the medicals referred on 16th of July.

She said she can't guarantee when they will finish medicals of the 4 days left. She gave an estimation of 2 weeks with no guarantees.

Hope this relieves some of you a little


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

*Medicals Referred - non working on 16th July*

I called the nice lady again today and she confirmed that they are now reviewing medicals that were referred on 16th July



patopking said:


> I have called them just now and the nice lady says that they are currently working on medicals received on 4th July.
> 
> She says that mine were received on 20 July - so my interpretation is Received Date = Referred Date. I say that because Sydney office received mine on 2nd July and they were referred on 20 July.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

This GH thing is literally pissing me off now.
I called them up today as it has been a month now that my meds were referred and nothing yet and the lady on the phone said that its still in queue to be assessed. When i asked for which date application they are currently working on, I got a SHOCKER of a news when she said that if it was paper application she could have confirmed that however as mine was an eVisa application applied online, she will not be able to do that as there is not specific pattern of assessing the applications - Its really horrifying !!!!


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ronku...

Have you any news yet??

My meds were referred on the 14th aug and we've heard nothing


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> Ronku...
> 
> Have you any news yet??
> 
> My meds were referred on the 14th aug and we've heard nothing


Hey waudy - nothing yet !!!
Its getting frustrating now


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Hang on there. Mine have been referred since July 20. When I called HOC again yesterday, the nice lady told me that they are still reviewing those referred as of July 16.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

patopking said:


> Hang on there. Mine have been referred since July 20. When I called HOC again yesterday, the nice lady told me that they are still reviewing those referred as of July 16.


I dont know what the freak they are upto - infact, since last 1 week, i did not see any movement on anyone's applications - No one got a grant since 4th sept.

They are so bloody lazy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Wuh! Just an hour ago the medical results for my wife have been FINALISED, but mine still showing outstanding.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

I called HOC today and the nice lady again said that they are reviewing paper meds referred around the dates of 16 July. She assured me that I should not worry. 1hr later, I checked and found that my health requirements too have now been finalised. Great stuff! Now waiting to hear from my CO.


----------



## keprtay (Sep 15, 2012)

*Congrats*



patopking said:


> I called HOC today and the nice lady again said that they are reviewing paper meds referred around the dates of 16 July. She assured me that I should not worry. 1hr later, I checked and found that my health requirements too have now been finalised. Great stuff! Now waiting to hear from my CO.


Congrats patopking, I was referred on the 3rd Aug so I hope your finalisation means that they are reviewing the week of the 30th July now. 

Re your medicals did you upload them on the DIAC site or did you or your doctor mail them in paper form to HOC?

The nice lady at HOC said that for paper based meds they are looking at 16th but for electronic they cannot see on their system.:ranger:


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Got my Grant Letter on September 7!
After my medicals were finalised, I waited 10 days but no contact from CO. So I sent him an email, and he replied the next day asking for 2nd VAC payment for my wife. I paid, sent an email with the receipt, and 2 days later I received the grant


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

We do not have eHealth here yet, my medicals were sent by courier by the panel doctor - so mine were paper-based as they call it.
The refer was done on 20th July.


keprtay said:


> Congrats patopking, I was referred on the 3rd Aug so I hope your finalisation means that they are reviewing the week of the 30th July now.
> 
> Re your medicals did you upload them on the DIAC site or did you or your doctor mail them in paper form to HOC?
> 
> The nice lady at HOC said that for paper based meds they are looking at 16th but for electronic they cannot see on their system.:ranger:


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Visa granted today, 17th September 2012 - just 1 work day after all meds were finalized.


patopking said:


> We do not have eHealth here yet, my medicals were sent by courier by the panel doctor - so mine were paper-based as they call it.
> The refer was done on 20th July.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

patopking said:


> Visa granted today, 17th September 2012 - just 1 work day after all meds were finalized.


CONGRATULATIONS buddy !!!!


----------



## drfaria (Sep 12, 2012)

patopking said:


> Visa granted today, 17th September 2012 - just 1 work day after all meds were finalized.


congrats!!!! and pray for us


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

ronkhu, drfaria, I am praying for you. I beleive the very best will happen for you too.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

patopking said:


> ronkhu, drfaria, I am praying for you. I beleive the very best will happen for you too.


Thanks a lot Patopking - we really need that desperately.
Its been 41 days now since my our meds got referred and nothing yet - everytime i call GH, they keep cribbing about the huge backlog thats it


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, they have backlog. See, mine took 60 days from the referred date. So do not panic. But if you have a good relationship with your CO, drop him/her an email.


ronkhu said:


> Thanks a lot Patopking - we really need that desperately.
> Its been 41 days now since my our meds got referred and nothing yet - everytime i call GH, they keep cribbing about the huge backlog thats it


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

hi ronkhu, i share your pain. mine meds were referred since aug 21 and still no reply yet. hopefully it will be soon....


----------



## dhaka (Aug 26, 2012)

serenehkm said:


> hi ronkhu, i share your pain. mine meds were referred since aug 21 and still no reply yet. hopefully it will be soon....


Mine were referred since 13/08/2012! Seems need to wait 15-20 days more! 

_________________
EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 (online|self): 25May2012 | CO: 27/08/2012 | Medical: eHealth: 11Aug2012; |PCC: 23Aug2012; From 13Aug2012: Medical status is "Further medical results referred" Medical finalized: ?!? | Grant: ??


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mine referred since 14th aug and still no news it's been 5wks...... Frustrated.com


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

hi guys,

welcome me to the group. my medicals have been referred today.
what do u think, when will they be finalized.
today i feel being overweight is a curse. 

R.


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

The back log at hoc seems to 5/6 weeks....( so expect nothing until then


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

*Health Finalised or not*

Hi guys,
I am new to this forum
Have some doubt regarding medicals.

The medicals are updated as follows.
Health requirements finalised Message
Further medical results received Message
Further medical results received Message
Further medical results received Message
HIV blood test received Message

Is medicals checked fully or only one part .
Whether would they update it or directly grant the visa?
If they update it how many days will it take to grant the visa?


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi guys, I got my agent to contact CO yest. as it has been 4 wks since my meds got referred but still not news. Was informed by CO that it will take 6-10 wks!!! omg... he also mentioned there is nothing I should do at the moment = just pray and wait, I guess..

so it will take possibly another month or so ... just hoping it will be finalized by then and no further requests for tests...

wait continues....


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

All,

Those with medicals referred state, please provide your details. I am tracking it in the below link..

Medicals referred timeline tracker


----------



## drfaria (Sep 12, 2012)

hey its really a great initiative!! we got referred on 13th Aug on 175. according to ur spreadsheet, it looks like we may get it finalized in a week or so. as those who got referred since 9th Aug got it finalized.....

bt wats bout frogstercouk (s/n 11)??!! medicals failed means what??? scared !!




GDP said:


> All,
> 
> Those with medicals referred state, please provide your details. I am tracking it in the below link..
> 
> Medicals referred timeline tracker


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

drfaria said:


> hey its really a great initiative!! we got referred on 13th Aug on 175. according to ur spreadsheet, it looks like we may get it finalized in a week or so. as those who got referred since 9th Aug got it finalized.....
> 
> bt wats bout frogstercouk (s/n 11)??!! medicals failed means what??? scared !!


Drfaria, 

Updated your timeline. This initiative is from Pumpkinhead, I am just carrying it forward. If you search through the names of the people whose medicals are pending you will know the reason. They need our prayers...


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Refereed on the 14th aug still no answers
From uk


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

guys,
on the document checklist it says "Further Checking Required"..
what does it mean..

R.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Firther Checking against Medicals? Please click on the 'message', and the pop-up window will give you more details. There may be additional tests that you need to undergo.


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

GDP said:


> All,
> 
> Those with medicals referred state, please provide your details. I am tracking it in the below link..
> 
> Medicals referred timeline tracker


How do I update this spreadsheet.


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

stbaugh13,

Please provide your updates and I will update the SS.

Medicals referred timeline tracker


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

GDP said:


> stbaugh13,
> 
> Please provide your updates and I will update the SS.
> 
> Medicals referred timeline tracker


Okay I am located in Jamaica


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

patopking said:


> ronkhu, drfaria, I am praying for you. I beleive the very best will happen for you too.


hey buddy,
congrats..
do u know why were ur medicals referred and were u told to do some other tests after ur medicals were referred...

cheers,
r.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey! Can you give me the number you have used to call HOC. I am also in the "Further Meds referred" group. My Meds have been pending since Aug 28, 2012. I just emailed my CO yesterday about it and yet to receive a reply....

Cheers
A


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey! Can you give me the number you have used to call HOC. I am also in the "Further Meds referred" group. My Meds have been pending since Aug 28, 2012. I just emailed my CO yesterday about it and yet to receive a reply....

Cheers
A



gopibsc said:


> Hi yesterday i called up the HOC global health after 3 try they picked up the call,
> i kindly asked them the timeline for my daugthers meds status, she asked me about the details to fetch the record and she check the status and replied that its yet to be assessed and i asked her when it will be get assessed, she told that she dont have idea. thats it.
> thanks
> gopibsc


----------



## drfaria (Sep 12, 2012)

hi, anyone there who got their medicals finalized from the referred state in 20th or 21 Aug?? cant see any update from anyone!!


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

drfaria said:


> hi, anyone there who got their medicals finalized from the referred state in 20th or 21 Aug?? cant see any update from anyone!!


Drfaria,

Right now up to 9th Aug files are processed. Please refer this link

Medicals referred timeline tracker

Based on the next week's progress your expected timeline can be easily deducted.


----------



## dhaka (Aug 26, 2012)

No good news at the starting of this week!

____________
EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 (online|self): 25May2012 | CO: 27/08/2012 | Medical: eHealth: 11Aug2012; |PCC: 23Aug2012; From 13Aug2012: Medical status is "Further medical results referred" Medical finalized: ?!? | Grant: ??


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Still no news  43 days since meds were referred


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> Still no news  43 days since meds were referred


Me neither


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

neither me - its 50 days now


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

guys,

if the medicals are referred, does that mean that when HOC will assess ones medicals it would ask to undergo some other tests...
what are the chances of getting visa rejected...

cheers,
R.


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello everyone:
My Mothers Medicals are also in the same status for the past 30 days now. Apparently the MOH is facing huge backlogs and thus the delay. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yesssss wooo finally visa approved today)) 176ss 

Meds referred for 44 days ( 14th august )


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> Yesssss wooo finally visa approved today)) 176ss
> 
> Meds referred for 44 days ( 14th august )


Congrats! We're on the same timeline (and the same visa) so hopefully I'll have good news soon as well


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes defiantly the good news will come your way very shortly good luck


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> Yesssss wooo finally visa approved today)) 176ss
> 
> Meds referred for 44 days ( 14th august )


Hey waudy,
Congrats
ull see the good news soon... 
one question: why were ur meds referred and were u told to do some other specific 
tests later..


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

numair_fadlullah said:


> my wife n i got the visa today !  thanx lot everyone for your replies


All the very best for your future.........


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

waudy10 said:


> Yes defiantly the good news will come your way very shortly good luck


Congrats waudy!! All the best!!


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

OK, so I guess if it hasn't happened yet, it's not going to happen this week


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

I called up GH today morning and was told that my meds have now been assessed and I can contact my CO, but the issue is that the website still shows the status as "Referred" - Not sure of the deal here.

Anyone had a similar experience ??
What next in store and by when ?

Tension has now increased exponentially !!


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> I called up GH today morning and was told that my meds have now been assessed and I can contact my CO, but the issue is that the website still shows the status as "Referred" - Not sure of the deal here.
> 
> Anyone had a similar experience ??
> What next in store and by when ?
> ...


Hi ronkhu,

Even I called GH today but I got voice mail, you are lucky you got somebody there who picked your phone.  . My medicals have been pending from past 4.5 months. HOC asked for further clarification regrading medicals twice and my hospital sent the information twice but they did not got it. I got to know this when I called them on 18th sept. 

I again visited hospital and resend all the documents, I called them on 20th again and confirmed with them if they have received all the docs, the lady at GH said they have received them and she will contact if further information is required. 

Is there anybody else who has faced such a long wait for medical clearance, BTW I had previous history of TB, so don't know if that's the reason they are taking so much time. Medicals for my daughter and wife got cleared in just 2 days.

-Thanks


----------



## Patienceah (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi visa 176 medical been reffered since middle of August and not heard anything since. Tried emailing to find out any information but case worker replied saying to not contact them. Anyone else reffered? Or been recently approved? So close but so far


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Patienceah,

Please provide your medicals referred timeline. I am tracking it here:

Medicals referred timeline tracker


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

GDP said:


> Patienceah,
> 
> Please provide your medicals referred timeline. I am tracking it here:
> 
> Medicals referred timeline tracker


Hi my time line is 21 Aug. Track it for referrence


----------



## Patienceah (Sep 28, 2012)

I got refferred 23rd August, from uk and 176


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

Patienceah said:


> I got refferred 23rd August, from uk and 176


My medical timeline: Got referred from 23rd of May...not finalized yet  fingers crossed.


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> I called up GH today morning and was told that my meds have now been assessed and I can contact my CO, but the issue is that the website still shows the status as "Referred" - Not sure of the deal here.
> 
> Anyone had a similar experience ??
> What next in store and by when ?
> ...


Hi ronkhu,

They asked for all the previous medical history and sputum culture reports. I did not have any culture reports as I was not advised to undergo that test by doctor. I send them clarification letter regrading this twice, somehow they did not receive those e-mails, so I sent once again last week and now again waiting for something to come.

You mentioned they have said that your medical is assessed, so I think yours is clear and your CO will ask your sign an undertaking now.

Do let me know your outcome tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

hi ronkhu,

Kindly also let me know what all they asked from you, were you supposed to undergo sputum culture test now or not?

Thanks


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

Is it true that GH has lot of medicals in backlog right now as it is taking lot of time to clear medicals?


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> My medical timeline: Got referred from 23rd of May...not finalized yet  fingers crossed.



My meds were referred on 22nd Sept. (due to high BP 140/90....will it cause issues? I have no other medical issues) was worrying about it, but i now see that there are quite a few applicants who have had meds referred for a longer time......


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

mayur1409 said:


> My meds were referred on 22nd Sept. (due to high BP 140/90....will it cause issues? I have no other medical issues) was worrying about it, but i now see that there are quite a few applicants who have had meds referred for a longer time......


Mayur1409,

Did you panel doctor say that you have a high BP?... do you know why your medicals are referred ?

Thanks.


----------



## BigSW (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey all haven't read the whole thread hope those at the beginning have now had the go ahead, the information has been helpful tho. My wife has a skin condition which I was worried may stop us getting a visa but seems it should stop it may just delay it so thanks for all the info people. X


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Expect a 45 day delay, my visa was granted Thursday 45 days after it was referred ( 14th aug)...... Hoc have a large back log but hang in there it will come to u soon


----------



## BigSW (Sep 23, 2012)

I am still waiting for an interview for a job yet so getting a little ahead of myself but it was something that I was worried may stop us. And it would be awful to get a job offer for new life and not to get a visa. Thanks for the info tho and good luck with your move where you going? X


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm from hull Yorkshire and moving to Perth x


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> Mayur1409,
> 
> Did you panel doctor say that you have a high BP?... do you know why your medicals are referred ?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, was told by the doctor....the surprising thing (and probably my bad luck) i have never had high BP before and after (i got it checked for a week). Since I was not informed about any other issues i guess BP must be the reason for the medicals getting referred ( i think i have read somewhere, the panel doctor has to inform the candidate in case there is anything wrong in the medicals)


----------



## dhaka (Aug 26, 2012)

At last there is a status change..... now it's showing "Health requirements finalised" but other fields are still showing "referred" ........ Can I treat this as My wife & my medicals are "finalized". Below are the lines displaying at my inquiry page-

My:
27/08/2012 e-Mail sent to you 
02/10/2012 Health requirements finalised 
13/08/2012 Further medical results referred 
13/08/2012 Further medical results referred 
13/08/2012 Further medical results referred 
13/08/2012 HIV blood test referred 

My wife:
02/10/2012 Health requirements finalised 
13/08/2012 Further medical results referred 
13/08/2012 Further medical results referred 
13/08/2012 Further medical results referred 
13/08/2012 HIV blood test referred 

*If it's finalized, will I knock to my CO and inform this or will sit back for CO's poke.* 

____________
EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 (online|self): 25May2012 | CO: 27/08/2012 | Medical: eHealth: 11Aug2012; |PCC: 23Aug2012; From 13Aug2012: Medical status is "Further medical results referred" Medical finalized: ?!? | Grant: ??


----------



## Patienceah (Sep 28, 2012)

Just had our medical referrals finalised .. Now to just wait for the grant .. So happy!


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

Mine still referred since 14 Aug......


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations!
You do not need to contact CO as the MOC team emails the CO as soon as they finalise your medicals. And don worry about status as it is a cumulative report just showing you the timelines of the medical process. Once the CO reviews the online status, he/she will remove all those entries and put 'MET'



dhaka said:


> At last there is a status change..... now it's showing "Health requirements finalised" but other fields are still showing "referred" ........ Can I treat this as My wife & my medicals are "finalized". Below are the lines displaying at my inquiry page-
> 
> My:
> 27/08/2012 e-Mail sent to you
> ...


----------



## dhaka (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for the clarification ........ now my final waiting time started! Pray for me!




patopking said:


> Congratulations!
> You do not need to contact CO as the MOC team emails the CO as soon as they finalise your medicals. And don worry about status as it is a cumulative report just showing you the timelines of the medical process. Once the CO reviews the online status, he/she will remove all those entries and put 'MET'



____________
EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 (online|self): 25May2012 | CO: 27/08/2012 | Medical: eHealth: 11Aug2012; |PCC: 23Aug2012; Medical referred: 13/08/2012: " Medical finalized: 02/10/2012 | Grant: waiting??


----------



## rahulcl (Dec 4, 2011)

My medicals were referred on 29 Aug 2012. Still no reply from them. I have a known hernia condition for which i have already sent supported documents. any idea how long they take to process now a days? i have no symptoms and no treatment going on 
Thats the only thing pending. 

From India what is the best time to call GH? and what reference should i give them ?
I even emailed GH but no reply. I asked my CO for the timelines but no reply


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

*No response yet!*

My agent also send my CO a message to inquire about my mothers medical check referral but no reply yet. This is getting to become more worrisome now!


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

I had sent a note to GH for a web query on 29th Sept and today responded with the following message :

" Dear Mr XXXX

Thank you for your email.

The medical for yourself and child (XXXX) have been finalised.
The medical for Spouse (XXXX) is being assessed by the Medical Officer.

Please be aware that we are currently experiencing a large backlog of MOC work so this process may take some time. Please be assured we are endeavouring to finalise these cases as soon as possible.If assessment of these medicals is urgent, please contact your allocated Case Officer or relevant Business Section and request they contact GH regarding priority assessment of medicals."

Isn't this frustrating ?
My and my OHs med was referred on 7th Aug and today on 2nd Oct, I get this message - Does this mean that, in order to get the medical assessed for my Spouse, I have to again wait for this long ??


----------



## dhaka (Aug 26, 2012)

Yahoo..... got the grant! 
Thanks every member of this forum for their guidance during this entire journey .....

____________
EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 (online|self): 25May2012 | CO: 27/08/2012 | Medical: eHealth: 11Aug2012; |PCC: 23Aug2012; Medical referred: 13/08/2012: " Medical finalized: 02/10/2012 | Grant: 03/10/2012


----------



## aus_immi (May 31, 2011)

dhaka said:


> Yahoo..... got the grant!
> Thanks every member of this forum for their guidance during this entire journey .....
> 
> ____________
> EA applied 27/07/2011 | +ve: 28/09/11 (Telecommunications Engineer) | 175 (online|self): 25May2012 | CO: 27/08/2012 | Medical: eHealth: 11Aug2012; |PCC: 23Aug2012; Medical referred: 13/08/2012: " Medical finalized: 02/10/2012 | Grant: 03/10/2012


Congratulations!


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congratulations all the best in the future


----------



## drfaria (Sep 12, 2012)

finally got the grant letter! WoW! still cant believe it happened!


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

:clap2: Wonderful news! All the very best for your bright future in Australia! Yippeee. 

And I also wish for all other waiting in the process, all the very best.


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats waudy10 & Dhaka!!
Just to share with everyone else who's waiting - I've just called HOC this am and was informed assessment on my meds will be done sometime early next week. mine was referred since Aug 21. 
Hopefully I will have some news next week. Shall keep you guys posted.


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

joining this thread. my meds were referred on sept 19.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

serenehkm said:


> Congrats waudy10 & Dhaka!!
> Just to share with everyone else who's waiting - I've just called HOC this am and was informed assessment on my meds will be done sometime early next week. mine was referred since Aug 21.
> Hopefully I will have some news next week. Shall keep you guys posted.


Ohh..even my meds are referred since Aug 21..fingers crossed!!


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Ohh..even my meds are referred since Aug 21..fingers crossed!!


Hi,

I'm not sure whether my medicals is referred as mine is paper application. But from the look of it, there is a high chance that its on referred status. Completed medicals on 8th sept. Still waiting for an update.

Anybody who completed medicals around this date and waiting for response?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

pravzinoz said:


> :clap2: Wonderful news! All the very best for your bright future in Australia! Yippeee.
> 
> And I also wish for all other waiting in the process, all the very best.


Hi Pravzinoz, what numberd id you call? I keep on getting a message that they are unable to take my call, and then leave messages which they don't respond to. My meds have been referred since 14 Aug.... 

Thanks


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not sure whether my medicals is referred as mine is paper application. But from the look of it, there is a high chance that its on referred status. Completed medicals on 8th sept. Still waiting for an update.
> 
> ...


Mine also referred to since 21st August, does anyone know by now what is the rea for this, as I See it doesn't happen with all applicants.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

Aladdin.lb said:


> Mine also referred to since 21st August, does anyone know by now what is the rea for this, as I See it doesn't happen with all applicants.


Hi

My understanding is that if your medicals results has some variance from the normal values, they'll send to specialized panel for scrutiny.

The normal response trend seen now a days is around 50 - 55 days if referred.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Hi
> 
> My understanding is that if your medicals results has some variance from the normal values, they'll send to specialized panel for scrutiny.
> 
> ...


Thanks renz116, 

It is bit weird, because the doctor at the medical centre where I did my medicals had assured me all results were normal.


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

serenehkm said:


> Congrats waudy10 & Dhaka!!
> Just to share with everyone else who's waiting - I've just called HOC this am and was informed assessment on my meds will be done sometime early next week. mine was referred since Aug 21.
> Hopefully I will have some news next week. Shall keep you guys posted.


Hi serenehkm,

Can I ask you what is HOC, can you also please share the contact.

Thanks


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi serenehkm,
> 
> Can I ask you what is HOC, can you also please share the contact.
> 
> Thanks


HOC stands for 'health operations centre'. This is where all your medicals results are verified.

The contact details are a below:
+612 8666 5777

Couldn't fine the mail address though.. Its available somewhere in three forum..let me have a check. Will post out here, if I find it

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

Aladdin.lb said:


> Hi serenehkm,
> 
> Can I ask you what is HOC, can you also please share the contact.
> 
> Thanks


And here goes the email address:
[email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

renz116 said:


> And here goes the email address:
> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


Thanks Heaps renz116


----------



## rajthegr8 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

My Medicals were referred on 20-Aug-12 and Just now (05-Oct-12) it got finalized and VISA Granted too... Yippeee!!! :clap2:

ALL THE VERY BEST to all who are waiting.... Good News on the way for you all too...

I would like to thank everyone on this thread.... Reading this thread kept our hopes high all the way... Thank you once again...

Regards,
Raj


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rajthegr8 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My Medicals were referred on 20-Aug-12 and Just now (05-Oct-12) it got finalized and VISA Granted too... Yippeee!!! :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hey Raj,
Congrats to u and good luck for the movement..
btw why were ur medicals referred and were u asked to do other tests after ur medicals were referred..

R.


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

rajthegr8 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My Medicals were referred on 20-Aug-12 and Just now (05-Oct-12) it got finalized and VISA Granted too... Yippeee!!! :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hey Raj,

Congratulations for your VISA!!! Now the new journey starts, keep us posted about new findings and updates from your side.

Thanks


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

There is a bad news -- My wife's medicals got further referred today.

Received an email from HOC stating the following :

" I refer to your dependant's medical results received by the Global Health (GH) for the Australian visa application.

The Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) has advised that further information is required before it can be determined whether your dependant meets the health criteria for entry into Australia.

It is therefore necessary for your dependant to undergo a further medical examination. Your dependant must attend to the same Panel Doctor who performed the initial medical examination. It is not acceptable for your dependant to approach alternative Panel Doctors for this follow-up request. The new requirements are already loaded into the online file.

Kindly hand this letter to the Clinic which performed the initial medical examination. The Panel Doctor will then record the results using the eHealth System. Your dependant must present their passport at the time of the examination.

The following additional information we require are:-

Details of previous or current treatment for XXXX required including drugs (use generic
names please) and the dates and duration of administration.Report to be accompanied by all
previous films and results of any tests."


Now I have booked an appointment again for Monday but my question is - Whether I have to go through the entire viscous cycle again and wait for the assessment for 2 months ???


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> There is a bad news -- My wife's medicals got further referred today.
> 
> Received an email from HOC stating the following :
> 
> ...


Hi ronkhu,

I don't have an answer to your question. But could you please leery me know when you completed the medicals. 

This is just to analyze when I should expect a response, even if its for further tests. Mine was completed on sept 8th.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Hi ronkhu,
> 
> I don't have an answer to your question. But could you please leery me know when you completed the medicals.
> 
> ...


One more question from me... Someone please provide some info.

Once the medicals is on referred status, is it always followed by further medical tests ?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

renz116 said:


> One more question from me... Someone please provide some info.
> 
> Once the medicals is on referred status, is it always followed by further medical tests ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


it is not always at least according to the info from forum members. It depends on case. Meds are moved to finalized from reffered for many.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> it is not always at least according to the info from forum members. It depends on case. Meds are moved to finalized from reffered for many.


Thanks for that info... Hopefully mine will move to finalized soon.. A positive thinking... 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Ronkhu,

Do you know why it has been further refered... during your first examination, did the doctor say anythign about the problem ?

If there isn't any problem that is critical, I would think it should be completed soon.




ronkhu said:


> There is a bad news -- My wife's medicals got further referred today.
> 
> Received an email from HOC stating the following :
> 
> ...


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> Hi Ronkhu,
> 
> Do you know why it has been further referred... during your first examination, did the doctor say anything about the problem ?
> 
> If there isn't any problem that is critical, I would think it should be completed soon.


Hi buddy - My wife had a medical history which was cured 6 years back and even before we applied for the visa, I got her checked once to be doubly confirmed that it should not be an issue and it was all clear and even when we did the Medicals, the doctors said there was no issue at all and she is all fit and fine.

I guess the only reason she has been referred is due to the fact that she a past medical history and they want to confirm that she does not have the same thing now by doing this further medical test.


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Hi buddy - My wife had a medical history which was cured 6 years back and even before we applied for the visa, I got her checked once to be doubly confirmed that it should not be an issue and it was all clear and even when we did the Medicals, the doctors said there was no issue at all and she is all fit and fine.
> 
> I guess the only reason she has been referred is due to the fact that she a past medical history and they want to confirm that she does not have the same thing now by doing this further medical test.


Hi Mate,

I sincerely believe then it should be any issue for you. Even in my case, the doctor said that everything is fine, but i just mentioned to him that my mom had diabetics and my medicals has also been referred..

I just hope it should be all clear for you soon.

Cheers.


----------



## bellezademayo (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Thanks so much for all your updates. They have been helpful. Our medicals were referred on Aug 21st. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bellezademayo (Oct 4, 2012)

I just called HOC and was told that paper medicals referred on July 31st are currently being assessed, and it would take another 3-4 weeks to have those from Aug 21st assessed. 
Ours was paper. So the waiting continues....


----------



## vishalvarma (Sep 24, 2012)

How is it possible that July 31 are currently being assessed?
Currently around 20 August are assessed as other persons are posting

Can anyone tell how long it will take from 4 September


visa type 457


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

vishalvarma said:


> How is it possible that July 31 are currently being assessed?
> Currently around 20 August are assessed as other persons are posting
> 
> Can anyone tell how long it will take from 4 September
> ...



vishalvarma,

There is a time lag of 2 weeks+ between paper medicals and eHealth submissions. please refer the below link:

Medicals referred timeline tracker


----------



## Walvia (Oct 8, 2012)

bellezademayo said:


> Hi everyone,
> Thanks so much for all your updates. They have been helpful. Our medicals were referred on Aug 21st. Fingers crossed.


Finally! Someone else applying from Nigeria. What visa did you go for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

GDP said:


> vishalvarma,
> 
> There is a time lag of 2 weeks+ between paper medicals and eHealth submissions. please refer the below link:
> 
> Medicals referred timeline tracker


That is so unfair, I do not see why they would differentiate between the two submission methods.


----------



## bellezademayo (Oct 4, 2012)

Walvia said:


> Finally! Someone else applying from Nigeria. What visa did you go for, if you don't mind me asking?


175. My husband, son and I....
What is your timeline?


----------



## Walvia (Oct 8, 2012)

bellezademayo said:


> 175. My husband, son and I....
> What is your timeline?


I applied for 176 back in June. My medicals got referred on 18/09 and since the paper medicals take such a long time, I'm guessing I have a lot of waiting to do.
My fiance will be joining me much later as he's tied to a work contract in London.


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

serenehkm, chsridevi, Aladdin.lb, Sakib,

Any positive news from your side on medicals? Please do share with us. Thanks!!


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Is there anyone who send their medicals using e-health system and what was their time frame until the status was finalized?
Thanks


----------



## Boyolo (Oct 9, 2012)

Walvia said:


> I applied for 176 back in June. My medicals got referred on 18/09 and since the paper medicals take such a long time, I'm guessing I have a lot of waiting to do.
> My fiance will be joining me much later as he's tied to a work contract in London.


Hi Walvia and bellezademayo. am a nigerian too and new to dis forum.want to find out if all health examinations done here in nigeria are referred to MOC cos i was told by the doctor who did my examination that all was ok. However, i got in touch with DIAC yesterday and was told today that my result has been forwarded to MOC. i applied for visa 190 under skillselect. Thanks


----------



## Walvia (Oct 8, 2012)

Boyolo said:


> Hi Walvia and bellezademayo. am a nigerian too and new to dis forum.want to find out if all health examinations done here in nigeria are referred to MOC cos i was told by the doctor who did my examination that all was ok. However, i got in touch with DIAC yesterday and was told today that my result has been forwarded to MOC. i applied for visa 190 under skillselect. Thanks


I think applications that come from Nigeria are intensely scrutinized and hence all medicals are automatically referred to MOC.


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

GDP said:


> serenehkm, chsridevi, Aladdin.lb, Sakib,
> 
> Any positive news from your side on medicals? Please do share with us. Thanks!!


Sad to inform no positive news frm my end yet


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone 

It has been 6 months after medical still we did not received our visa. We did our medical on 12th April 2012. My agent made an enquiry on 14th september to our case officer she replied on the same day stating that my wife medical are still deferred and also informed that my agent should get emails from HOC for further medical test for my wife. But we did not received any email from HOC for further medical test. My agent requested to HOC for further medical test letter on 16th september still no response from HOC. During the medical test, the panel doctor did not mentioned any abnormalities in my wife medical. I don't know why my wife medical are still deferred. She does not have any medical issues. If anyone gone from this situation please reply me. I am starting loosing my hope of getting VISA.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> It has been 6 months after medical still we did not received our visa. We did our medical on 12th April 2012. My agent made an enquiry on 14th september to our case officer she replied on the same day stating that my wife medical are still deferred and also informed that my agent should get emails from HOC for further medical test for my wife. But we did not received any email from HOC for further medical test. My agent requested to HOC for further medical test letter on 16th september still no response from HOC. During the medical test, the panel doctor did not mentioned any abnormalities in my wife medical. I don't know why my wife medical are still deferred. She does not have any medical issues. If anyone gone from this situation please reply me. I am starting loosing my hope of getting VISA.


Hi Bishnu,

Why don't you give a call deftly to hoc and discuss your issue. They should be able to provide you an update and solution. Their contract number is : +612 8666 5777.

Call them during Australia working hours

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> It has been 6 months after medical still we did not received our visa. We did our medical on 12th April 2012. My agent made an enquiry on 14th september to our case officer she replied on the same day stating that my wife medical are still deferred and also informed that my agent should get emails from HOC for further medical test for my wife. But we did not received any email from HOC for further medical test. My agent requested to HOC for further medical test letter on 16th september still no response from HOC. During the medical test, the panel doctor did not mentioned any abnormalities in my wife medical. I don't know why my wife medical are still deferred. She does not have any medical issues. If anyone gone from this situation please reply me. I am starting loosing my hope of getting VISA.



Hi Bishnu,

I am also in the same condition, it has been 5 months now and my medicals are in deffered state. I called HOC and found that they were waiting for some information to finalise the medicals, information was sent 3 times to them from hospital but they somehow did not recieve it or maybe missed to upload on ehealth portal. I again sent the information and called them, they informed me that information has been recieved now and my file is in queue, it will again take some time to finalize as they have huge backlog. 

So dont loose hope, call them and ask them what are they waiting for, keep your agent aside as it is only you who needs to sort out this medical issue, agent will not do anything for you, I was also relying on my agent and my file got delayed for 5 months now. So now I am following on my own and things seem to be progressing now. 

-Thanks


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Hi Bishnu,
> 
> Why don't you give a call deftly to hoc and discuss your issue. They should be able to provide you an update and solution. Their contract number is : +612 8666 5777.
> 
> ...


Thanks renz116 

I also did email to HOC and described the issues but didn't received reply from HOC. As I am not authorised to receive emails from HOC since I have an agent. I already informed agents to have telephone enquiries but I don't know he did it or not. But he replied that he is chasing HOC to get information. As my application is paper based I ever cannot see the update.


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> Hi Bishnu,
> 
> I am also in the same condition, it has been 5 months now and my medicals are in deffered state. I called HOC and found that they were waiting for some information to finalise the medicals, information was sent 3 times to them from hospital but they somehow did not recieve it or maybe missed to upload on ehealth portal. I again sent the information and called them, they informed me that information has been recieved now and my file is in queue, it will again take some time to finalize as they have huge backlog.
> 
> ...


Thanks mannu5 

Since our application is paper based I even cannot see the update. I already told my agent to have telephone enquiries. My agent replied me saying that he is having contact with global health will provide me the deferral letter soon. I emailed HOC on 27th september but didn't received any reply. I don't know what I have to do for medical clearance. Do HOC replies my telephone enquiries as I am not authorised recipient of email declared in Visa application.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Thanks renz116
> 
> I also did email to HOC and described the issues but didn't received reply from HOC. As I am not authorised to receive emails from HOC since I have an agent. I already informed agents to have telephone enquiries but I don't know he did it or not. But he replied that he is chasing HOC to get information. As my application is paper based I ever cannot see the update.


Hi bishnu,

Mine is also a paper application through an agent. but i had talked to co earlier for some clarification bypassing the agent. And today only I send a mail to hoc seeking an update on my status. let me see of they see going to reply. Their lead time to respond is 3 days. If I'm not getting a response by Monday, I'm planning to call them. 

I don't think there is any restriction on you calling them directly, though yours was a paper application through an agent. 

I'll put an update here by next Tuesday on my experience. Always remember that your agent will never be completely dependable for getting your things done.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

So nobody here made their medicals using the e-health system?
Just wondering on the time frame until the meds were finalized...


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

fivetd said:


> So nobody here made their medicals using the e-health system?
> Just wondering on the time frame until the meds were finalized...


Hi fivetd,

Almost all have to do the medicals through e-health only. 

But can't actually comment on the timeline. I have seen cases where the medicals were finalise and visa granted on the next day. 

But if your medicals are referred, then I read somewhere that it might take around 55 days as they have so much back log.

Again, the timeframe could be longer, if you are asked to go for further tests.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

fivetd said:


> So nobody here made their medicals using the e-health system?
> Just wondering on the time frame until the meds were finalized...


Please refer this tracker:

Medicals referred timeline tracker

Provide your details and I will add the same to SS. Thanks!!


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

I applied for 189 visa class and my medicals are book for this Friday so I don't have much info about that. I was just a little scared about some of the timelines mentioned in this thread but for most of them the meds were sent as paper documents, this is the reason why I asked about e-health.


----------



## sridevipavan (Sep 26, 2012)

*Medicals got Screwed*

Folks,

I am a student visa applicant for Master's degree. I have applied visa for me and my husband.
I got my medicals done from Center for Migration Medicine, Hyderabad, India.
My husband is a non-smoker and non-alcoholic.

The panel doctor told that my husband has a high BP(170/90) and referred him to another hospital.
The next day, the BP was the same. We again got it cross-checked in another hospital the same day but it was 120/80. My question is : How can a person have so many variations in BP the same day?

Now my visa status is: 
Person 1 
05/10/2012 Health requirements outstanding Message 
05/10/2012 Medical examination required Message 
05/10/2012 Chest X-Ray report required Message 
05/10/2012 Chest X-Ray film required Message 

Complete health forms for this applicant 

Person 2 
05/10/2012 Health requirements outstanding Message 
11/10/2012 Further medical results referred Message 
11/10/2012 Further medical results referred Message 
11/10/2012 Further medical results referred Message 
11/10/2012 HIV blood test referred Message 

Can anyone kindly advise on the above status?

Expecting your replies,
Sridevi




Reddykandy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I today went for medicals at Vijaya diagnostics in Hyderabad. After finishing all the tests, a doctor checked my lung for 2-3 minutes he asked me whether Im a smoker, I told him that Im not a regular smoker but yeah once in a while, like on a weekend, I smoke. He said your left lung looks like a smoker's lung. I got shocked and asked if it can be because of anything else like passive smoking. He didn't say anything and replied that DIAC may raise a query. (His words sounded like it's a minor issue but he said "DIAC may raise a query and let's see"). I'm all upset and tensed about this whole scenario. Has anyone gone through a similar thing?


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Folks,

I've posted this question in few other threads but didn't get any response. Great if some one could suggest.

Will Kidney stone create any issue / affect the outcome of Visa application? Please suggest.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

v190 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I've posted this question in few other threads but didn't get any response. Great if some one could suggest.
> 
> ...


no it should not be , what i think , what matters is just ur blood,hiv, chest x-ray, urine report can say that u have a stone but shud not b a problem ,
i think its better to consult your local doctor , 
but i m sure it wont b a problem as every person has one or the other problem ,
all the best


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

RIA KAUR said:


> no it should not be , what i think , what matters is just ur blood,hiv, chest x-ray, urine report can say that u have a stone but shud not b a problem ,
> i think its better to consult your local doctor ,
> but i m sure it wont b a problem as every person has one or the other problem ,
> all the best


Thank you Ria!


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

Dear All

What is the best time to contact global health. I tried to call today afternoon at 2pm Australian time but I received automatic voice message stating that HOC is unable to receive the call however I have noted to HOC with my name and contact number. Do HOC call back in my telephone number. 
Have Anyone have contacted HOC? If so please share me the time to contact HOC. 

Thanks


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi,
From my experience, I doubt they will call you back. Just keep trying; disconnect as soon as the AVR starts and try again after a few seconds. It appears they only have one nice lady who receives all calls.

Regards,
Patrick.


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

bishnu said:


> Dear All
> 
> What is the best time to contact global health. I tried to call today afternoon at 2pm Australian time but I received automatic voice message stating that HOC is unable to receive the call however I have noted to HOC with my name and contact number. Do HOC call back in my telephone number.
> Have Anyone have contacted HOC? If so please share me the time to contact HOC.
> ...


I contacted them yesterday. I was told that they are working on paper medicals as at July 31.


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

stbaugh13 said:


> I contacted them yesterday. I was told that they are working on paper medicals as at July 31.


They've been saying that for a while now  no progress


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

patopking said:


> Hi,
> From my experience, I doubt they will call you back. Just keep trying; disconnect as soon as the AVR starts and try again after a few seconds. It appears they only have one nice lady who receives all calls.
> 
> Regards,
> Patrick.


Hi Patrick 

How did you contact HOC. I tried 4-5 times this afternoon for at least 45 min but results was the same automatic response from HOC. How did you made contact? Please share. 

Thanks


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone 

I emailed HOC on 27th september to get the information for my wife medical which is at deferred state right now. But still I did not received any response from HOC. I am using an agent and in Visa application the authorized recipient will be my agent. Do you think because of that reason I am not receiving repies from HOC. HOC replies only to my agent queries not mine? 

Please share your experiences. 

Thanks


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

v190 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I've posted this question in few other threads but didn't get any response. Great if some one could suggest.
> 
> ...


No it doesn't. Chill.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Reddykandy said:


> No it doesn't. Chill.


Thanks mate!


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

I used that number +61286665777

Do not give up. Change the time when you call. Try their mid-morning hours



bishnu said:


> Hi Patrick
> 
> How did you contact HOC. I tried 4-5 times this afternoon for at least 45 min but results was the same automatic response from HOC. How did you made contact? Please share.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

patopking said:


> I used that number +61286665777
> 
> Do not give up. Change the time when you call. Try their mid-morning hours


Thanks Patrick 

I did called HOC in the morning at around 11.15 am Sydney time after 3rd try I finally contact a nice lady. She told that HOC did not send deferral letter and will be provided both to me and my agent the future medical test letter at end of day today. But today I didn't not received the letter from HOC. What's going on I have no idea. My medicals are pending for 6 months now still not decided. I am waiting the letter from HOC soon. 

Thanks


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dear All:

I have a great news to share...I got the Australia Permanent Residence 

Yahooooooooooooooooooo!

Thanks to all you have shared their knowledge and tried to assist me during the journey.

Now, a new journey will begin and I am planning how to start. If any one from Bangladesh has already passed this stage, please give me a message for some idea sharing.

Thanks to All Again........


----------



## rajthegr8 (Apr 25, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey Raj,
> Congrats to u and good luck for the movement..
> btw why were ur medicals referred and were u asked to do other tests after ur medicals were referred..
> 
> R.


Hi rinkesh... Thank u...Sorry for the late reply.. There was no reason as per panel doc as to y it got referred as the doc said that all my tests were normal n i didnt have any pre condition as well.. Not sure... Also i was not asked for any further tests before it got finalised..


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Woke up this morning and checked online and saw that my medicals have ben finalised as at 12/10/2012. My OH and 2 children are still outstanding. It cannot be long now. By the way our medicals were sent via courier. I had emailed the CO and asked fo it to be expedited I guess it worked as the last time I called HOC I was told that for paper meds they were at July 31.


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

I might be over reacting but does anyone think being underweight by about 2kg will affect my PR application? I'm going for my meds on Monday. Also, for some reason, I was almost certain that there were 2 medical appointments but when I called to mine for Monday they said there's only one appointment. Is this right? I'm currently in Perth so that's where my meds will be.


----------



## rahulcl (Dec 4, 2011)

CXB said:


> I might be over reacting but does anyone think being underweight by about 2kg will affect my PR application? I'm going for my meds on Monday. Also, for some reason, I was almost certain that there were 2 medical appointments but when I called to mine for Monday they said there's only one appointment. Is this right? I'm currently in Perth so that's where my meds will be.


pleASeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:boxing:


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

6 months u have been waiting? I have lodged my Mothers Visa Medicals but those have been referred back in Aug 3, 2012 and still under the same status. I am worried. I cant imagine how you have been patiently waiting for 6 months. This is scaring me now.

I have also applied for Medicals via paper medium ... Dont know what to expect?

Anyone can help with some advice?


----------



## bellezademayo (Oct 4, 2012)

Good news! Our medicals have been finalised. I just logged on and saw that. The date was 13/10/12. Does that mean they work on weekends? Anyway, this is a lot faster than the lady at HOC said. Exactly a week ago, she said it would take 4 weeks at least.
I guess that's good news for everyone waiting.
So we are waiting for the CO's golden email.....


----------



## glaye (Jul 11, 2012)

bellezademayo said:


> Good news! Our medicals have been finalised. I just logged on and saw that. The date was 13/10/12. Does that mean they work on weekends? Anyway, this is a lot faster than the lady at HOC said. Exactly a week ago, she said it would take 4 weeks at least.
> I guess that's good news for everyone waiting.
> So we are waiting for the CO's golden email.....


Good to hear that! May I know when was your medicals being referred? How many weeks did you wait? Mine and my son are also referred since sept.28, I also called HOC and said it will take 4 weeks or more to be finalised.


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

bellezademayo said:


> Good news! Our medicals have been finalised. I just logged on and saw that. The date was 13/10/12. Does that mean they work on weekends? Anyway, this is a lot faster than the lady at HOC said. Exactly a week ago, she said it would take 4 weeks at least.
> I guess that's good news for everyone waiting.
> So we are waiting for the CO's golden email.....



Congrats bellezademayo!! Good luck with Visa grant and move!!


----------



## bellezademayo (Oct 4, 2012)

glaye said:


> Good to hear that! May I know when was your medicals being referred? How many weeks did you wait? Mine and my son are also referred since sept.28, I also called HOC and said it will take 4 weeks or more to be finalised.


It was referred on August 21st. And ours was paper medicals (sent via courier).


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

Spoke to HOC earlier today, and the lady said my medicals (ref 14 Aug, paper) should take another 2 weeks to assess


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi guys

I wonder when the visa grant after the commonwealth finalize the medicals?

Anyone knows?


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

bellezademayo said:


> Good news! Our medicals have been finalised. I just logged on and saw that. The date was 13/10/12. Does that mean they work on weekends? Anyway, this is a lot faster than the lady at HOC said. Exactly a week ago, she said it would take 4 weeks at least.
> I guess that's good news for everyone waiting.
> So we are waiting for the CO's golden email.....


My medicals also finalized the same date. i wonder when the grant is...


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

stbaugh13 said:


> Woke up this morning and checked online and saw that my medicals have ben finalised as at 12/10/2012. My OH and 2 children are still outstanding. It cannot be long now. By the way our medicals were sent via courier. I had emailed the CO and asked fo it to be expedited I guess it worked as the last time I called HOC I was told that for paper meds they were at July 31.


Yeah my OH is now finalised 15/10/2012. Now its just the two kids left. Hopefully the grant will come right after.


----------



## AnuNew77 (Feb 27, 2012)

My daughter's medical results were referred on August-08,2012 where as mine and my wife's got finalized on same day. Not sure how long it will take as its already more than 2 months now. Is there anything I should do other than waiting?

Regards.


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

AnuNew77 said:


> My daughter's medical results were referred on August-08,2012 where as mine and my wife's got finalized on same day. Not sure how long it will take as its already more than 2 months now. Is there anything I should do other than waiting?
> 
> Regards.


AnuNew77,

By now you should have heard from them. Can you precise w.r.to the dates? Did you complete your medicals on Aug 8th or referred on Aug 8th? Was it paper on through eHealth?

Please refer this link for status of other applicants who are in same situation as your's.


Medicals referred timeline tracker


----------



## AnuNew77 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for reply GDP,

Medicals for me and my wfie were finalized on Aug-08, 2012. My daughter's were referred on same day. All of us completed medicals on Aug-05 and all were loaded on Aug-06. It was through e Health.




GDP said:


> AnuNew77,
> 
> By now you should have heard from them. Can you precise w.r.to the dates? Did you complete your medicals on Aug 8th or referred on Aug 8th? Was it paper on through eHealth?
> 
> ...


----------



## bellezademayo (Oct 4, 2012)

GDP said:


> Congrats bellezademayo!! Good luck with Visa grant and move!!


Thanks!


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

stbaugh13 said:


> Yeah my OH is now finalised 15/10/2012. Now its just the two kids left. Hopefully the grant will come right after.


Children finalised 16/20/2012


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm applying Ocupational Trainee visa- visa subclass 442 (the visa for fresh graduates who will be trained for work in Australia).
My meds have been referred since 12/09/2012 (No precondition), 
and on 08/10/2012 I asked my case officer, she said the MOC was assessing meds from 15 Aug at that time.
It's been 34 days to date..haha.

I cannot check my application status from the australian immigration website (there's no option to check visa subclass 442 status), my agent also said that she couldn't check the status of my application... 
Calling the HOC from Indonesia is expensive, so this thread is really helpful, thanks guys 

I have several questions,
I've done my meds through e-health, does it mean my application is online?
Is there anyone here also applying for 442 occupational trainee visa?
Thanks


----------



## rahulcl (Dec 4, 2011)

referred on 29 aug still waiting, they r processing e health 28 aug


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

AnuNew77 said:


> Thanks for reply GDP,
> 
> Medicals for me and my wfie were finalized on Aug-08, 2012. My daughter's were referred on same day. All of us completed medicals on Aug-05 and all were loaded on Aug-06. It was through e Health.


Did you try reaching out to MOH? Please give it a try.


----------



## vishalvarma (Sep 24, 2012)

16/10/2012 Health requirements finalised
But application is not approved

Does this mean that my medical is approved and application is pending?


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

vishalvarma said:


> 16/10/2012 Health requirements finalised
> But application is not approved
> 
> Does this mean that my medical is approved and application is pending?


vishalvarma,

Congrats!! Yes, your medicals is finalized, and soon should hear on visa grant. You can write to your CO now so that, grant can be expedited. Good luck!!


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

rahulcl said:


> referred on 29 aug still waiting, they r processing e health 28 aug


One more day mate, i wish you the best 

I'm a little bit confused about the meds date which the HOC are currently processing.
It seems like there are various meds dates..
I read in other forum, someone called HOC yesterday and they're processing Paper cases from 28th Aug and Online from 29th Aug...

Could anyone explain about this please? :confused2:


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

coblos said:


> One more day mate, i wish you the best
> 
> I'm a little bit confused about the meds date which the HOC are currently processing.
> It seems like there are various meds dates..
> ...


Hi

Received this email from HOC this morning in answer to my progress query on my paper medicals referred 14 Aug:

Thank you for your email. The medicals are now awaiting assessment by a Medical Officer and will be processed in due course. Please be aware that we are currently experiencing a large backlog of MOC work so this process may take some time. Please be assured we are endeavouring to finalise these cases as soon as possible. 
If assessment of these medicals is urgent, please contact your allocated Case Officer or relevant Business Section and request they contact GH regarding priority assessment of medicals.


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

coblos said:


> Hi guys, I'm applying Ocupational Trainee visa- visa subclass 442 (the visa for fresh graduates who will be trained for work in Australia).
> My meds have been referred since 12/09/2012 (No precondition),
> and on 08/10/2012 I asked my case officer, she said the MOC was assessing meds from 15 Aug at that time.
> It's been 34 days to date..haha.
> ...


coblos,

Referring to this SS will give you better idea..good luck!!

Medicals referred timeline tracker


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

GDP said:


> coblos,
> 
> Referring to this SS will give you better idea..good luck!!
> 
> Medicals referred timeline tracker


Thank you GDP, since last week I always put my eyes on that table.
It is a great work! 

I don't have any idea how the HOC works, but I think they choose the meds randomly,
Because there are people from early august which meds haven't been finalised yet, and there are others from early september who have their visa finalised.
Is there anyone who shares the same thought?


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

coblos said:


> Thank you GDP, since last week I always put my eyes on that table.
> It is a great work!
> 
> I don't have any idea how the HOC works, but I think they choose the meds randomly,
> ...


Based on my understanding, MOH categorizes the medical condition into category A, B or C with C requiring concrete expert opinion. So A grade could be either scanned through an automatic process or just a glance by an expert while B would require manual intervention. 

So based on your condition, you will be the best judge to identify which category you are falling into. Also there is a link for Panel doctor in the health requirement section. Please refer that you understand more around this info.


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea how long it takes for meds to be noted on an online application as "received"? Also, if they are going to be referred to HOC, how is one notified?


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

stbaugh13 said:


> Children finalised 16/20/2012


Thats actually 16/10/2012


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

GDP said:


> Based on my understanding, MOH categorizes the medical condition into category A, B or C with C requiring concrete expert opinion. So A grade could be either scanned through an automatic process or just a glance by an expert while B would require manual intervention.
> 
> So based on your condition, you will be the best judge to identify which category you are falling into. Also there is a link for Panel doctor in the health requirement section. Please refer that you understand more around this info.


Wow thank you for the explanation GDP.
My health exam result is good, no problem at all, 
but the DIAC regards my country (indonesia) as a high risk country,
I think because of that, my med falls into category B or C..


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Guys we got our visa grants 17/10/2012. I want to personally thank all of you on this forum for the wealth of knowledge that was provided to me freely. I am now mind boggled about the challenges that my family and I will face going forward but we are certainly looking forward to it.


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

stbaugh13 said:


> Guys we got our visa grants 17/10/2012. I want to personally thank all of you on this forum for the wealth of knowledge that was provided to me freely. I am now mind boggled about the challenges that my family and I will face going forward but we are certainly looking forward to it.


congrats!:clap2:


----------



## bellezademayo (Oct 4, 2012)

We just received our grant letter!!!!! Thank you so much to everyone on this forum. You were a real help to us. I hope everyone here gets theirs as soon as possible. You've been great. Thanks GDP for all the updates and information.
Our timelines are as follows:
175 visa Application submitted 14/06/2012
CO contacted us 31/07/2012
Medicals done 10/08/2012
PCC submitted 09/08/2012
Medicals referred: 21/08/2012 (paper)
Medicals finalised: 13/10/2012
Medicals for son finalised: 16/10/2012
Grant!!!! 17/10/2012!
The entire process took 4 months and 3 days.... I guess they were serious about closing out all the old 175s!
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

bellezademayo said:


> We just received our grant letter!!!!! Thank you so much to everyone on this forum. You were a real help to us. I hope everyone here gets theirs as soon as possible. You've been great. Thanks GDP for all the updates and information.
> Our timelines are as follows:
> 175 visa Application submitted 14/06/2012
> CO contacted us 31/07/2012
> ...


another visa grant! congrats:clap2:


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys,

from my understanding, with the old system you can check the status of your medicals, but with the new skill select/eVisa, how do we get notified that our medicals have already been finalized? will appreciate any input..tnx


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

bellezademayo said:


> We just received our grant letter!!!!! Thank you so much to everyone on this forum. You were a real help to us. I hope everyone here gets theirs as soon as possible. You've been great. Thanks GDP for all the updates and information.
> Our timelines are as follows:
> 175 visa Application submitted 14/06/2012
> CO contacted us 31/07/2012
> ...


Congrats bellezademayo!! Good luck with your move!!


----------



## rahulcl (Dec 4, 2011)

GDP said:


> coblos,
> 
> Referring to this SS will give you better idea..good luck!!
> 
> Medicals referred timeline tracker


hi gdp,

have u got ur visa? or u r voluntarily helping us?

Thanks


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

rahulcl said:


> hi gdp,
> 
> have u got ur visa? or u r voluntarily helping us?
> 
> Thanks


- in the SS search for indyanexpress, that's me. I picked this activity in another forum. I am few days behind you -


----------



## rahulcl (Dec 4, 2011)

i called up GH today, they are working on 29 aug applications mine is referred on 29 aug, for 175 visa online , and same answer again. We have heavy backlog. She was still clueless about how long it will take. Frustration is mounting now.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

stbaugh13 said:


> Guys we got our visa grants 17/10/2012. I want to personally thank all of you on this forum for the wealth of knowledge that was provided to me freely. I am now mind boggled about the challenges that my family and I will face going forward but we are certainly looking forward to it.


Congratz stbaugh!


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

coblos said:


> Hi guys, I'm applying Ocupational Trainee visa- visa subclass 442 (the visa for fresh graduates who will be trained for work in Australia).
> My meds have been referred since 12/09/2012 (No precondition),
> and on 08/10/2012 I asked my case officer, she said the MOC was assessing meds from 15 Aug at that time.
> It's been 34 days to date..haha.
> ...


Hi Coblos

I called HOC from my country and calling from my country is also expensive. HOC will hardly take 5 minutes to give the information but you will feel better after calling you will be free from tension. But mind you keep trying cuz an automatic voice will appear a lot just have to disconnect immediately but keep trying for few minutes you can speak to nice lady and your problems will be solved. My Medicals were pending for 6 months now it's again in the process. I was paper based can't see any information online. 

For all the bottom line is if your Medicals are pending for more than three months have to contact by telephone which is best option. 


Thanks


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi Coblos
> 
> I called HOC from my country and calling from my country is also expensive. HOC will hardly take 5 minutes to give the information but you will feel better after calling you will be free from tension. But mind you keep trying cuz an automatic voice will appear a lot just have to disconnect immediately but keep trying for few minutes you can speak to nice lady and your problems will be solved. My Medicals were pending for 6 months now it's again in the process. I was paper based can't see any information online.
> 
> ...


Okay bishnu, I think I'll wait for a few more weeks, because it's just been 39 days currently, while the average days of waiting is around 45-55 days.
Thank you so much for the suggestion bishnu


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Anybody got their Medicals from september finalised? (from the table it's only 4 persons got their medicals from september finalised)
It seems like the MOC are having an enormous backlog of august medicals..


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

coblos said:


> Anybody got their Medicals from september finalised? (from the table it's only 4 persons got their medicals from september finalised)
> It seems like the MOC are having an enormous backlog of august medicals..


My medicals have been in a referred state since 14 aug, phone MOC last week, was told to be patient.


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

Yippee ... my Mothers Medicals got Finalized on 19th, October .......!!!


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

pravzinoz said:


> Yippee ... my Mothers Medicals got Finalized on 19th, October .......!!!


Congrats!!

Can you please tell when her medicals was referred?


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

pravzinoz said:


> Yippee ... my Mothers Medicals got Finalized on 19th, October .......!!!


Here Medicals were referred on 3rd August, 2012. So it took almost 77 days!


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Triesie said:


> My medicals have been in a referred state since 14 aug, phone MOC last week, was told to be patient.


Triesie,

Did your medicals got cleared? Any updates?


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

GDP said:


> Triesie,
> 
> Did your medicals got cleared? Any updates?


Hi GDP

Nothing yet. I phoned MOC again this morning, and the nice lady said she will check if she can locate my medicals and have them processed. So hopefully bu the end of this week


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Triesie said:


> Hi GDP
> 
> Nothing yet. I phoned MOC again this morning, and the nice lady said she will check if she can locate my medicals and have them processed. So hopefully bu the end of this week


Ok. Good luck and will wait to hear from you


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Aladdin.lb said:


> Thanks Heaps renz116


Aladdin.lb,

Any update on your medicals and visa grant?


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all, 

I have the same problems as all of you. My wife's, daughter (3yo) and mine were referred on 04/10/2012 and still no news...I wonder if someone knows an approximate number of days, weeks or months it takes to finalise...

Cheers, 

Polito


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

*Meds referred*

Hi all, 

I have the same problems as all of you. My wife's, daughter (3yo) and mine were referred on 04/10/2012 and still no news...I wonder if someone knows an approximate number of days, weeks or months it takes to finalise...

Cheers, 

Polito


----------



## Boyolo (Oct 9, 2012)

bellezademayo said:


> We just received our grant letter!!!!! Thank you so much to everyone on this forum. You were a real help to us. I hope everyone here gets theirs as soon as possible. You've been great. Thanks GDP for all the updates and information.
> Our timelines are as follows:
> 175 visa Application submitted 14/06/2012
> CO contacted us 31/07/2012
> ...


Congrat bellezademayo!!!!! good to see someone from Naija being approved. all d best.


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi All,

just an update from my end - meds still under referred status and it has been 65 days!!! 
I'm almost near the pt. of telling myself to stop checking online...
it is disheartening to check daily and no being able to see any good news.... 

what happened was i called up HOC beg oct and was told my meds should be assessed the following week. when I did not get any updates online, i called them again last week and was told there was a computer system error and my assessment was stuck somewhere, not being assessed but it was back in the queue now. that time they were already assessing meds for Aug 28. what bad luck! i then asked my agent to email my co to expedite my case but then was told my agent has left the co and now i will have another agent to follow up. til now no reply from agent or co...
i do not know what to believe anymore.... sob sob..


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

serenehkm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just an update from my end - meds still under referred status and it has been 65 days!!!
> I'm almost near the pt. of telling myself to stop checking online...
> ...


Serenehkm, I feel your pain. I'm in the same boat, meds referred since 14 Aug. Tell myself every day to stop checking online, but find myself checking every morning. Good luck!


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

I had called up HOC today and the lady mentioned that they are still processing the meds for aug 30 and have a huge backlog.


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Got my visa grant today!!!

Medicals got finalised today and within 30 mins Visa got approved. 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

GDP said:


> Got my visa grant today!!!
> 
> Medicals got finalised today and within 30 mins Visa got approved.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!


Hi,
Hearty Congrats to you... mine was also refered on 5th sep... just keeping my fingers crossed....

when did the finalize message appeared for you?

Thanks.


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> Hi,
> Hearty Congrats to you... mine was also refered on 5th sep... just keeping my fingers crossed....
> 
> when did the finalize message appeared for you?
> ...


Around 7:00 am IST


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

GDP said:


> Got my visa grant today!!!
> 
> Medicals got finalised today and within 30 mins Visa got approved.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!


Congrats! All the best for the future


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Triesie!! You should be hearing from GH any moment now. Good luck!!


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

GDP said:


> Around 7:00 am IST


Congratz GDP, by the way will you still take care of the spreadsheet?


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

GDP said:


> Got my visa grant today!!!
> 
> Medicals got finalised today and within 30 mins Visa got approved.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!


GDP meds got referred in 3 september, does it mean the MOC has started assessing meds from September? Or you ask the MOC to prioritize your meds GDP?


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

coblos said:


> GDP meds got referred in 3 september, does it mean the MOC has started assessing meds from September? Or you ask the MOC to prioritize your meds GDP?


Yes, I will take care of the SS

They have started processing Sept applications!!


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

GDP said:


> Yes, I will take care of the SS
> 
> They have started processing Sept applications!!


Wow great GDP, thank you so much for your voluntary act to take care of the SS 
Come on MOC you can do it! Eradicate all of the backlog and become our savior


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, a rather stupid questione here - in my eVisa screen, it shows *Health, Evidence of as "received"*

I am just wondering, what does my status "received" mean?

How will I know that the medical is referred or if it was finalized already?

Hope someone can assist... Thanks a lot!


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Hi everyone, a rather stupid questione here - in my eVisa screen, it shows *Health, Evidence of as "received"*
> 
> I am just wondering, what does my status "received" mean?
> 
> ...


Maybe your CO has just received your meds, then your CO decides wether your meds pass or must be referred further to the MOC?
Usually people from high risk country have their meds referred to the MOC although there's no precondition/problems with the meds


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Tas Burrfoot,

This might help:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/935121-post26.html


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

GDP said:


> Tas Burrfoot,
> 
> This might help:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/935121-post26.html


GDP, thanks again boss... I miss that one out!


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

GDP said:


> Tas Burrfoot,
> 
> This might help:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/935121-post26.html


Boss GDP - I take it that, if a medical gets referred, it will show as referred in the eVisa screen? Similarly, if it is finalized, it will show as finalized right?


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats GDP, 

I am new on this forum but you have provided a lot of info.. Thanks...By the way, where in OZ will you settle? Good luck buddy...

POLITO


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all, 

On average, it takes about 42.3 days to finalise the referred meds for 175 visas. This is a mean score of the data provided by GDP. We have to be patient and keep positive thought.

Cheers,

POLITO


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Boss GDP - I take it that, if a medical gets referred, it will show as referred in the eVisa screen? Similarly, if it is finalized, it will show as finalized right?


Yes, the status should change in 2-3 days max


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Congrats GDP,
> 
> I am new on this forum but you have provided a lot of info.. Thanks...By the way, where in OZ will you settle? Good luck buddy...
> 
> POLITO


POLITO,
I plan to move to Sydney in Feb'2013


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all, 

On average, it takes about 42.3 days to finalise the referred meds for 175 visas. This is a mean score of the data provided by GDP. We have to be patient and keep positive thought.

Cheers,

POLITO


----------



## rahulcl (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

My meds were referred on 29 Aug 2012 ( e-health) 175 . Now meds got finalized on 23/10 visa grant 24/10. Am really excited about the future........ 
All the best to people already waiting. am sure it will happen soon now.. seems the backlog is clearing up fast.

Good Luck guys
RAHUL


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

*Congrats rahul*

Good to hear that backlog is moving and hopefully all of us get the good news that we are hoping for. I was referred on Oct 4 so i suppose I have to wait a bit longer...

Congratulations RAHUL and wish all the best in your new endevour..

Cheers.

POLITO


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hi all,
> 
> On average, it takes about 42.3 days to finalise the referred meds for 175 visas. This is a mean score of the data provided by GDP. We have to be patient and keep positive thought.
> 
> ...


Just wondering, is the average days apply to all type of the visa?
My visa is not a popular one, 442 occupational trainee visa.
I see in the SS, mostly the visa types are 175, 457, 176.
How do the MOC select which meds to be assessed? Based on visa types or like GDP said before, based on health category?
I kinda feel like my visa tends to be longer in the waiting line because of it is not really popular...:confused2:


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

rahulcl said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My meds were referred on 29 Aug 2012 ( e-health) 175 . Now meds got finalized on 23/10 visa grant 24/10. Am really excited about the future........
> All the best to people already waiting. am sure it will happen soon now.. seems the backlog is clearing up fast.
> ...


Conratulation rahul! Hope the backlog is clearing up faster 
Have a great & safe journey to australia


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Good to hear that backlog is moving and hopefully all of us get the good news that we are hoping for. I was referred on Oct 4 so i suppose I have to wait a bit longer...
> 
> Congratulations RAHUL and wish all the best in your new endevour..
> 
> ...


I hope the MOC doesn't experience any backlogs in handling the september cases, so they will get their hands on your meds soon POLITO!


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Got an email reply to my query re referred medicals from MOC this morning. Apparently my outstanding medicals have been processed, and the CO has to pick it up from their side. So hopefully I'll get some more good news early next week (medicals still shows referred on immi website)


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Triesie said:


> Hi Got an email reply to my query re referred medicals from MOC this morning. Apparently my outstanding medicals have been processed, and the CO has to pick it up from their side. So hopefully I'll get some more good news early next week (medicals still shows referred on immi website)


Congrats Triesie,
Now you are days away from realising your dream!!


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Triesie said:


> Hi Got an email reply to my query re referred medicals from MOC this morning. Apparently my outstanding medicals have been processed, and the CO has to pick it up from their side. So hopefully I'll get some more good news early next week (medicals still shows referred on immi website)


Hi Triesie,

When was your medicals referred ???


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hi Triesie,
> 
> When was your medicals referred ???


Hi irshad

14 Aug!


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

coblos said:


> I hope the MOC doesn't experience any backlogs in handling the september cases, so they will get their hands on your meds soon POLITO!


Yeah Coblos, let's hope that they move fast so they get into our cases..keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats triesie. Hope you get the visa soon!


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Yeah Coblos, let's hope that they move fast so they get into our cases..keep our fingers crossed.


Right POLITO, let's pray for each other 
I wonder anybody here got finalised on weekend like this?


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats GDP!! My meds are still in "referred" state since August 29th. Hopefully its still hanging there.....

Aditi


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just checked online and my meds was finalized last Friday, Oct 26. Yippee!!! Finally...
now waiting to hear from my CO  Hopefully soon..

Congrats to you , GDP! Thanks for updating the w/sheet which is very useful.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

serenehkm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just checked online and my meds was finalized last Friday, Oct 26. Yippee!!! Finally...
> now waiting to hear from my CO  Hopefully soon..
> ...


Congrats serenehkm!
I read in other forum, pomsinoz
Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 121
It seems like the MOC are still dealing with e-meds from 30 august....
What a backlog


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks coblos! I got the visa grant letter this am 
Hope you get yours soon !


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

serenehkm said:


> Thanks coblos! I got the visa grant letter this am
> Hope you get yours soon !


Thank you serenehkm, i really really hope that too
Have a safe & wonderful journey to australia bro!


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Congrats GDP!! My meds are still in "referred" state since August 29th. Hopefully its still hanging there.....
> 
> Aditi


Call up GH, It will be done in a day.


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

serenehkm said:


> Thanks coblos! I got the visa grant letter this am
> Hope you get yours soon !


*CONGRATS serenekhm!! Good luck dude*


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

Got it!!!! Wohoo!!!


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you GDP!!!!


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Triesie said:


> Got it!!!! Wohoo!!!


GREAT!! Did you get your Grant too or you are referring to Medicals?


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

GDP said:


> GREAT!! Did you get your Grant too or you are referring to Medicals?


Hi
Got my grant letter this morning before I could even go check on my medicals


----------



## AnuNew77 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Referred since Aug-08, 2012... Whome to contact?*

Can anyone share email address to contact to know reason for delay if any? My daughters medical is referred since Aug-08.

Thanks in Advance. I tried to call them but no luck as getting recorded response.


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

AnuNew77 said:


> Can anyone share email address to contact to know reason for delay if any? My daughters medical is referred since Aug-08.
> 
> Thanks in Advance. I tried to call them but no luck as getting recorded response.


[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> [email protected]
> [email protected]


Thanks for the address mate!
I've sent an email to them.
Do they reply it quickly?
And if I call the HOC does it make any real impact?
My agent suggests me not to contact them directly, but via herself.


----------



## AnuNew77 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot.



devendraksingh said:


> [email protected]
> [email protected]


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

coblos said:


> Thanks for the address mate!
> I've sent an email to them.
> Do they reply it quickly?
> And if I call the HOC does it make any real impact?
> My agent suggests me not to contact them directly, but via herself.


For me, they took 2 weeks to reply.. 
There should not be problem in contacting them directly. 
I mailed them without looping my agent. I just informed the agent after getting the response from hoc

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

renz116 said:


> For me, they took 2 weeks to reply..
> There should not be problem in contacting them directly.
> I mailed them without looping my agent. I just informed the agent after getting the response from hoc
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


They also took 2 weeks to respond each time I emailed them. Much easier to just phone. When you get the voice mail, keep on redailing, they will eventually answer


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

renz116 said:


> For me, they took 2 weeks to reply..
> There should not be problem in contacting them directly.
> I mailed them without looping my agent. I just informed the agent after getting the response from hoc
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


Okay renz, thank you
Is there anyone here with an urgent situation regarding the needs of the visa?
For example in my case, my HR said this is the last week to wait for the visa.
If there's still no news yet, they may cancel my employment in australia.. 
Well it will be very disappointing if it happens, as I've been arranging this since July...
Let's hope that their motto "people our business" is true


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi ,

I have 2 and half year old son .do he need to do medical ? . & how much it cost to do in UAE ( Dubai ) anybody in dubai ????? please advice .


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I have 2 and half year old son .do he need to do medical ? . & how much it cost to do in UAE ( Dubai ) anybody in dubai ????? please advice .


See here harry
United Arab Emirates - Panel Doctors
Choose the clinic with e-health logo for faster processing..


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

Dear All,

I have gone through my medicals last week (requested by CO), but the doctor has not asked me to provide form 26EH and 160EH instead they filled forms similar to the aforementioned and uploaded the results. The "organize health examination" button disappeared very next day but the "health requirement, evidence of" is still showing 'requested'. I want to ask if it is mendatory to fill forms 26EH and 160EH even in e-health process and to upload them ?
I will appreciate a reply on this.


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

coblos said:


> Okay renz, thank you
> Is there anyone here with an urgent situation regarding the needs of the visa?
> For example in my case, my HR said this is the last week to wait for the visa.
> If there's still no news yet, they may cancel my employment in australia..
> ...


Hi Coblos Once when I phoned MOC they told me that the CO can contact them and ask for the referred medicals processing to be done quicker if needs be


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Triesie said:


> Hi Coblos Once when I phoned MOC they told me that the CO can contact them and ask for the referred medicals processing to be done quicker if needs be


Yes Trisie, my agent contacted me early this morning, saying that she has requested an expedited processing. I really hope they will fulfill it...


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Triesie said:


> Hi Coblos Once when I phoned MOC they told me that the CO can contact them and ask for the referred medicals processing to be done quicker if needs be


By the way Trisie/anybody in this forum, have you ever requested the processing to be done quicker?
And after the request to get an expedited processing, 
how long did it take for the medicals to be finalized?
In other forum, I read that a week after the request his medicals got finalized


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

coblos said:


> By the way Trisie/anybody in this forum, have you ever requested the processing to be done quicker?
> And after the request to get an expedited processing,
> how long did it take for the medicals to be finalized?
> In other forum, I read that a week after the request his medicals got finalized


It is possible, if your CO sees there is a genuine reason.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

My medicals are referred since Aug 30th. The excel sheet in this forum indicates that as of Aug30th the meds have been processed. But when I sent an email to my CO (Team 2), she replied saying that the backlog is still at AUG 08. I tried calling GH many times but it always goes to the IVR. I finally sent an email to - [email protected] and awaiting a reply. Is anybody going through the same situation??

Thanks!
A


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

coblos said:


> By the way Trisie/anybody in this forum, have you ever requested the processing to be done quicker?
> And after the request to get an expedited processing,
> how long did it take for the medicals to be finalized?
> In other forum, I read that a week after the request his medicals got finalized


Hi coblos,

I also requested priority processing on last tuesday, got reply from CO that he has raised priority processing request but till date no news on medical finalization. So I think its taking time for priority requests as well.

You should tell your CO about your current situation and ask him to raise request so that it gets done within a week.

Thanks


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

Aditi said:


> My medicals are referred since Aug 30th. The excel sheet in this forum indicates that as of Aug30th the meds have been processed. But when I sent an email to my CO (Team 2), she replied saying that the backlog is still at AUG 08. I tried calling GH many times but it always goes to the IVR. I finally sent an email to - [email protected] and awaiting a reply. Is anybody going through the same situation??
> 
> Thanks!
> A


Aditi,

I think only HOC can give you exact idea of date till when they have finished processing, try calling them at 5AM-6AM IST, if you get voice mail, try again for few more times, after some time somebody will definitly respond to your call. 

Everytime I called them I got the same answer ...huge backlog.....and they never give exact timeline when it will be processed.

Thanks


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello guys,

One of my friends who went for medicals was diagnosed with higher albumin(1+) in Urine..

Have anybody else on this forum faced a similar situation..

Can somebody let me know what is the procedure exactly - when such an abnormality is identified.. My friend has been asked to consult a nephrologist for the same.. 

My questions are:
1. If an abnormality like the above is detected, what are the next steps?
2. Will the visa be delayed because of this?


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Mannu5. When you called them, I assume them = Global Health with this number - Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777.

Also, appreciate if you can provide some details on ur meds date. How long has it been referred?

Thanks!
A


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Thanks Mannu5. When you called them, I assume them = Global Health with this number - Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777.
> 
> Also, appreciate if you can provide some details on ur meds date. How long has it been referred?
> 
> ...


Yes Aditi,

You got the right number, I am topping the medicals referred list, you can see me in the top of medical reffered timeline tracker excel sheet prepared by Indy.  my medicals got reffered on 22nd may 2012, requested further information many times and finally after everything is recieved by them its still awaiting assessment since 1 month.

If they did not requested anything from you, then yours will be done in couple of days. Its just the matter of picking your medicals from queue, i think 2 months have already gone since you were referred so your number should be coming soon.

regards,


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, they have not requested any further information. So lets hope that as you say, may be my application will be picked up from queue very soon. But I will also try calling GH tomorrow early morning as you mentioned earlier.

Thanks!
A.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Aditi said:


> My medicals are referred since Aug 30th. The excel sheet in this forum indicates that as of Aug30th the meds have been processed. But when I sent an email to my CO (Team 2), she replied saying that the backlog is still at AUG 08. I tried calling GH many times but it always goes to the IVR. I finally sent an email to - [email protected] and awaiting a reply. Is anybody going through the same situation??
> 
> Thanks!
> A


The lady at the health strategies (DIAC health strat) will reply you shortly in a day or two Aditi.


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Dear everyone, 

Please let everyone in this FORUM know of any kind of news you receive related to your referred med checks...We are all in the same situation, hoping for things to move faster. I am sure everyone will appreciate to know some news..

Cheers, 

POLITO


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> Yes Aditi,
> 
> You got the right number, I am topping the medicals referred list, you can see me in the top of medical reffered timeline tracker excel sheet prepared by Indy.  my medicals got reffered on 22nd may 2012, requested further information many times and finally after everything is recieved by them its still awaiting assessment since 1 month.
> 
> ...


Hi mannu5 

Thanks you for giving advice to contact HOC by telephone. I finally got my further medical test request for my OH. Done on 19th October and received by GH by 22 October. Since then nothing heard. Can I make my agent to email CO for expedition of the medicals. You know you and me on the similar situation. Paper based not even can see any information. My wait is extremely painful. Over six and half months for Medicals and still no news. 

Thanks


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> Hi coblos,
> 
> I also requested priority processing on last tuesday, got reply from CO that he has raised priority processing request but till date no news on medical finalization. So I think its taking time for priority requests as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks mannu, hope yours will be granted real soon 
I've already told my CO about the situation via my agent.
In urgent situation like mine, when you may lost your employment, it's really frustrating...
Hope the MOC increase their effort to eradicate any remaining backlogs..
Pray for the best then


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Dear everyone,
> 
> Please let everyone in this FORUM know of any kind of news you receive related to your referred med checks...We are all in the same situation, hoping for things to move faster. I am sure everyone will appreciate to know some news..
> 
> ...


Yes, I completely agree POLITO. It will be very helpful to all of us who have been waiting since long for medicals to be finalized. It may also provide us new ways followed by other fellow members to expedite the medical assessment.

Thanks,


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi mannu5
> 
> Thanks you for giving advice to contact HOC by telephone. I finally got my further medical test request for my OH. Done on 19th October and received by GH by 22 October. Since then nothing heard. Can I make my agent to email CO for expedition of the medicals. You know you and me on the similar situation. Paper based not even can see any information. My wait is extremely painful. Over six and half months for Medicals and still no news.
> 
> Thanks


Yes bishnu, you should definitly ask your agent to send e-mail for priority prossessing of medicals, however I am not sure if that is going to make any difference as my priority request was raised last week and medicals are still in queue. 

What CO team do you have?

BTW, what further medicals your OH was requested to undergo and did your OH medicals got deffered and you recived form 884 for that?

Thanks,


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi mannu5
> 
> Thanks you for giving advice to contact HOC by telephone. I finally got my further medical test request for my OH. Done on 19th October and received by GH by 22 October. Since then nothing heard. Can I make my agent to email CO for expedition of the medicals. You know you and me on the similar situation. Paper based not even can see any information. My wait is extremely painful. Over six and half months for Medicals and still no news.
> 
> Thanks


I can really feel your pain as I am also exactly in same situation as you, it will be six months for me as well in few days. 

Please share your medical timelines so that Indy can update it in excel sheet.

Thanks,


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

coblos said:


> Thanks mannu, hope yours will be granted real soon
> I've already told my CO about the situation via my agent.
> In urgent situation like mine, when you may lost your employment, it's really frustrating...
> Hope the MOC increase their effort to eradicate any remaining backlogs..
> Pray for the best then


Hi coblos,

your case will definitly be taken on priority as I have seen some reply on this forum where employer was in real hurry and person raised priority request for that and after one week his medicals were finalised, so dont worry, yours will be done soon.

Thanks,


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> I can really feel your pain as I am also exactly in same situation as you, it will be six months for me as well in few days.
> 
> Please share your medical timelines so that Indy can update it in excel sheet.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi mannu5 

As my application is paper based I don't know exact date of medical when it has been referred but we have done medicals on 10th April 2012. My Medicals are finalized but still my OH Medicals pending. We have done further medicals for X-ray for my wife and form 160 again no other forms we requested by Global Health. Panels doctor said the reports are normal nothing to worry about. 

Thanks


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> Yes bishnu, you should definitly ask your agent to send e-mail for priority prossessing of medicals, however I am not sure if that is going to make any difference as my priority request was raised last week and medicals are still in queue.
> 
> What CO team do you have?
> 
> ...


 
Hi mannu5 
I did email my agent today to contact CO and to explain all issues and request case officer to email HOC for priority prossessing as medicals have not been finalised over six and half months.

I have team 6 case officers. 

Global Health requested X-ray and form 160 only for my OH. Done on 19th October and received by GH on 22nd October. The reports are normal A grade given by Panel Doctor and told us nothing to worry about. 

It is so difficult for us to get the information what going on with the process as our applications are paper based. 

Thanks


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi mannu5
> I did email my agent today to contact CO and to explain all issues and request case officer to email HOC for priority prossessing as medicals have not been finalised over six and half months.
> 
> I have team 6 case officers.
> ...


Hi bishnu,

If your OH medicals are normal then not to worry, in my case I was requested further information. It seems that they had some doubt over your OH medicals and that is why they asked you to do it again. This time once your medicals are in front of medical officer they will get finalized...so relax...nothing is in our hands now.

Even I am hoping that this time my medicals will be through.

Thanks,


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi mannu5
> I did email my agent today to contact CO and to explain all issues and request case officer to email HOC for priority prossessing as medicals have not been finalised over six and half months.
> 
> I have team 6 case officers.
> ...


I think someways its good that yours is paper based application. I am fedup of opening e-health website everyday from past 6 months and checking status.  ....everyday same status ..health requirements outstanding....it very painful...at least you are free from that pain...


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> I think someways its good that yours is paper based application. I am fedup of opening e-health website everyday from past 6 months and checking status.  ....everyday same status ..health requirements outstanding....it very painful...at least you are free from that pain...


Yes mannu5, my pain is somehow relief when I post my feelings in this forum and find someone like you also having same pain. 
I hope our medicals will be finalized soon.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Yes mannu5, my pain is somehow relief when I post my feelings in this forum and find someone like you also having same pain.
> I hope our medicals will be finalized soon.


Oh bishnu,

You are not alone. Mine is also paper application. Completed medicals on sept 8. Last week, got a reply from hoc stating that my medicals results are process and provided to the co. I got this mail as a reply to my enquiry on medicals.

But no word from co yet. This wait is so frustrating. I'm checking my mails Atleast once in an hour to see if there is anything. Anything you do continuously for a month is said to become a habit. Do now checking my mails once in an hour is a habit for me now. 

Had asked my agent to send an enquiry to my co regarding the status. I'm not sure whether they have done that. So planning to send a mail directly to my co once I reach back from office today.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Oh bishnu,
> 
> You are not alone. Mine is also paper application. Completed medicals on sept 8. Last week, got a reply from hoc stating that my medicals results are process and provided to the co. I got this mail as a reply to my enquiry on medicals.
> 
> ...


 

Hi renz 

It means that you have also an agent. But you have chased HOC by your own. I emailed HOC once but didn't received any response on my enquiry. So I contacted them by telephone and they responded. Did HOC replied your email queries or your agent queries. Generally how long they will take to respond email. Do they reply to our queries even though we have an agent if then I will email again to get the status of my medicals. Please share this information. 
I guess your medicals have been finalised and status has been updated to ur case officer. Give 1 or 2 days for your case officer . You will get good news with in a week. 

Thanks


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi renz
> 
> It means that you have also an agent. But you have chased HOC by your own. I emailed HOC once but didn't received any response on my enquiry. So I contacted them by telephone and they responded. Did HOC replied your email queries or your agent queries. Generally how long they will take to respond email. Do they reply to our queries even though we have an agent if then I will email again to get the status of my medicals. Please share this information.
> I guess your medicals have been finalised and status has been updated to ur case officer. Give 1 or 2 days for your case officer . You will get good news with in a week.
> ...


Hi bishnu,

Hoc responded to my mail directly. my agent asked me to wait until Oct end to do an enquiry. But I lost patience and dropped a mail directly (informed my agent after getting the response).

It took 2 weeks for them to respond. I read in another post that they do take about 2 weeks to respond even though they mention 3 days. They might be overloaded.

Its been a week since I got this mail. That's why I thought of mailing the co. I did call DIAC today, but was not able to get connected to my co from the front desk.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Hi bishnu,
> 
> Hoc responded to my mail directly. my agent asked me to wait until Oct end to do an enquiry. But I lost patience and dropped a mail directly (informed my agent after getting the response).
> 
> ...


Hi renz 

I guess your medicals have been finalised. Tell your agent to drop the email instead of yourself. CO response to email within few hours. You will feel better. You will get good news soon. 

For Medicals queries, Did you email directly GH at [email protected]

Or you used immigration website. But I didn't find feedback form in the website. I did find one feedback form but that was for panel doctor only. 

Thanks


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi renz
> 
> I guess your medicals have been finalised. Tell your agent to drop the email instead of yourself. CO response to email within few hours. You will feel better. You will get good news soon.
> 
> ...


Hi bishnu,

I had send the mail to the id which you have mentioned.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi renz
> 
> I guess your medicals have been finalised. Tell your agent to drop the email instead of yourself. CO response to email within few hours. You will feel better. You will get good news soon.
> 
> ...


Somehow I feel my agent is very reluctant on sending mails to co. I had actually asked them to send a mail on last Saturday. But I don't think that done yet. We already have lots of frustration waiting for the mails. On top of that, if the agents are also reluctant, what could we do.

Do you think its a bad idea to send mail to co directly?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

To all of us who have been very patient and very suportive on each othe, read this quote and you will see that you will feel better.

*Patience and perseverance have a magical effect before which difficulties disappear and obstacles vanish.*

So let us be patient and we will see that everything will turn positive.

Cheers, 

POLITO


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Somehow I feel my agent is very reluctant on sending mails to co. I had actually asked them to send a mail on last Saturday. But I don't think that done yet. We already have lots of frustration waiting for the mails. On top of that, if the agents are also reluctant, what could we do.
> 
> Do you think its a bad idea to send mail to co directly?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


Hi renz 

In my case also my agent did the same. My agent was also hesitated to contact CO or Global Health. I was relying on my agent and my process has been delayed. Force your agent to contact CO otherwise they don't contact. 

In my case to get information about my medicals I have contacted GH by telephone by myself and I got exact information. I did email prior to telephone but no response from GH. 

I don't know about emailing directly to case officer but it's your agents responsibility to contact CO. Force your agent. 

May be some senior members have some ideas about direct email contact by the applicants itself to CO. 

Thanks


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi renz
> 
> In my case also my agent did the same. My agent was also hesitated to contact CO or Global Health. I was relying on my agent and my process has been delayed. Force your agent to contact CO otherwise they don't contact.
> 
> ...


Sure bishnu, 

I'll try to convince my agent to drop a mail. In the mean time I'll see if any seniors will support the idea of mailing the co directly when we have an agent

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Sure bishnu,
> 
> I'll try to convince my agent to drop a mail. In the mean time I'll see if any seniors will support the idea of mailing the co directly when we have an agent
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


Hi renz116/bishnu

you cannot contact CO directly over e-mail if you are using an agent as your have authorized your agents e-mail to communicate with CO. If you will drop e-mail to CO from your e-mail ID, you will get response stating that your e-mail is not authorized with them and they cannot provide any information to you.

In the case of HOC you can directly drop e-mails to them, they do reply to your queries. You do not have to rely on agent for contacting HOC however for CO you have to ask your agent.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> Hi renz116/bishnu
> 
> you cannot contact CO directly over e-mail if you are using an agent as your have authorized your agents e-mail to communicate with CO. If you will drop e-mail to CO from your e-mail ID, you will get response stating that your e-mail is not authorized with them and they cannot provide any information to you.
> 
> In the case of HOC you can directly drop e-mails to them, they do reply to your queries. You do not have to rely on agent for contacting HOC however for CO you have to ask your agent.


I'm also using an agent and back in october after almost a month without any news, I tried to contact my CO (My agent never told me that I shouldn't do it).
I sent her an email, asking about the status of my application.
My CO replied my email the next day, and explained about my meds getting referred.
My agent never informed this before...
Then I told my agent about it, and she said I shouldn't contact my CO directly.
If I had not contacted the my CO back in october, I would have never learnt about "meds referred". (my visa subclass doesn't have any option to check its progress via website, although my meds is an e-health)

It seems like the MOC are stuck in 29-30 august online meds...
It's been 3 weeks on that date...:confused2:
Do they wait for all of the meds (paper & online) to be finished first, then move to the september cases?


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> Hi renz116/bishnu
> 
> you cannot contact CO directly over e-mail if you are using an agent as your have authorized your agents e-mail to communicate with CO. If you will drop e-mail to CO from your e-mail ID, you will get response stating that your e-mail is not authorized with them and they cannot provide any information to you.
> 
> In the case of HOC you can directly drop e-mails to them, they do reply to your queries. You do not have to rely on agent for contacting HOC however for CO you have to ask your agent.


Hi...

I finally could convince my agent to send the mail. Got a confirmation that they have send the mail for enquiry... The wait game continues...

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

[QUOTE="]
Good Afternoon

I can confirm that both applicants health cases have been received and are currently waiting to be assessed by the MOC. Currently there is a backlog of cases and the MOC'S are working through them. If the MOC requires further information they will contact you, if you have further enquiries please contact your processing office.
[/QUOTE]
This is the reply I received from health.strategies... I asked the panel doctor and she said both applications were scored A, so I am wondering why did the results went directly to MOC, shouldn't they be first sent to HOC?


----------



## ellaspeak (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi,

Last week when my husband and I read this thread, we were very much relieved. Before we were being paranoid as to our situation with the "referred" status of our daughter. Mine, my husband's and my son's medical were immediately finalized. My daughter is underweight and a bit high white blood percentage, but doctor said its there is no problem. 

This is our status:

Visa Type: 175
Medical referred date: 17 Sept 2012


Our patience in waiting is up to the limit now, just hope there is a long holiday so we will forget to log on to diac website 

Cheers.

Ella


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi All,

Anybody with fresh updates on meds today??

Regards,
A


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody with fresh updates on meds today??
> 
> ...


Nope nope... Probably some goods news from tomorrow onwards

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody with fresh updates on meds today??
> 
> ...


Do the MOC keep working even on weekend like this?
I hope so though


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi guys, anybody got infos on the date of medicals which the MOC are currently processing?
Thank you so much


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

coblos said:


> Hi guys, anybody got infos on the date of medicals which the MOC are currently processing?
> Thank you so much


Just now I called MOC, still got the answer that they are assessing medical referred on 30-Aug.. They are giving this date since last 3-4 weeks...


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

fINALLYYYYYYYY

GOT THE GRANT !!!


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

Abdelrahman said:


> fINALLYYYYYYYY
> 
> GOT THE GRANT !!!


Congrats buddy.... All the best..

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Abdelrahman said:


> fINALLYYYYYYYY
> 
> GOT THE GRANT !!!


Congrats abdel!
By the way, you got finalised on 13 oct, but it took around 3 weeks to get the grant,
Is there any additional request from the CO?
Thanks


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

coblos said:


> Congrats abdel!
> By the way, you got finalised on 13 oct, but it took around 3 weeks to get the grant,
> Is there any additional request from the CO?
> Thanks


no my dear, it was just a matter of time 

from 2010 till end of 2012..like three years ! but for me, it was 30 years !


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Abdelrahman said:


> no my dear, it was just a matter of time
> 
> from 2010 till end of 2012..like three years ! but for me, it was 30 years !


Oh okay then,
Have safe journey to australia!


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Abdelrahman said:


> fINALLYYYYYYYY
> 
> GOT THE GRANT !!!


Congratulations Abdel.....


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

abdelrahman said:


> finallyyyyyyyy
> 
> got the grant !!!


congratualtions abdel.... I wish you all the best in your new journey..where will you live in oz?

Polito


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

thank you all my dears...i am heading to Adelaide hopefully i find a job where my bro lives... hope u will get your visa very soon


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Abdelrahman said:


> thank you all my dears...i am heading to Adelaide hopefully i find a job where my bro lives... hope u will get your visa very soon


Good luck abdel,
Hope your jobseeking process will be fruitful and a lot easier than this visa application process hehe


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

*Update 1: Nov 6 2012*

Hi everyone,
My wife’s medical has been referred to MOC on Oct 22. So I am now sailing in the same boat as you all are. Just to start with today’s update: I have called GH today and they have said the same what all have been sharing for some time now. There is a huge backlog and the medical panel is currently processing cases referred to them on 30 Aug. I asked her that we are hearing the same thing for last 2-3 weeks, and she said this is because of the huge backlog. This is so funny  …. 

Now I am concerned, we are approaching November mid, which is time when Aussie people take their annual leave, there could be further delay because of the unavailability of the staff.:confused2:

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

*I finally called GH...*

Well well well, after some period when I didn't consider calling GH directly as an option (the price is the main reason), I called GH this afternoon.
I must've been very lucky, first try and they answered it 

Unfortunately they were still working on 30 august online meds.
As usual there's a huge backlog and it's the main reason for the "30 August stuck".
They said they were not waiting the online meds to be finished first before moving to september online medicals.
Maybe a million people medicals were referred on the bloody same day of 30 August 

Finger crossed then


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi everyone,
> My wife’s medical has been referred to MOC on Oct 22. So I am now sailing in the same boat as you all are. Just to start with today’s update: I have called GH today and they have said the same what all have been sharing for some time now. There is a huge backlog and the medical panel is currently processing cases referred to them on 30 Aug. I asked her that we are hearing the same thing for last 2-3 weeks, and she said this is because of the huge backlog. This is so funny  ….
> 
> Now I am concerned, we are approaching November mid, which is time when Aussie people take their annual leave, there could be further delay because of the unavailability of the staff.:confused2:
> ...


Haha the same answer for all of us, "backlog" & "30 Aug".
Aww man, is it true they take annual leave on mid November?
How long Mudgil?
Is it a kind of holiday or something? (why don't they do it later in december near christmas...)
Thanks


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> Haha the same answer for all of us, "backlog" & "30 Aug".
> Aww man, is it true they take annual leave on mid November?
> How long Mudgil?
> Is it a kind of holiday or something? (why don't they do it later in december near christmas...)
> Thanks


Yes, they take leaves close to Christmas but the festive mood triggers a month before and people start going on vacation from mid-November till end of the year. In fact it is understood that companies start new recruitment in the month of January only.

I have asked the shortage of the staff issue to the GH person but she understandably said that she can’t comment on that.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

coblos said:


> Well well well, after some period when I didn't consider calling GH directly as an option (the price is the main reason), I called GH this afternoon.
> I must've been very lucky, first try and they answered it
> 
> Unfortunately they were still working on 30 august online meds.
> ...


Mine is referred on Aug 30 ;-D

Regards!
A


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Mine is referred on Aug 30 ;-D
> 
> Regards!
> A


Well, I believe you'll soon get the "golden email" Aditi and prepare a celebration on the weekend


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

Abdelrahman said:


> fINALLYYYYYYYY
> 
> GOT THE GRANT !!!


Abdel,

Congratulations!!!! finally after long wait you made it!!!

Cheers,


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Mine is referred on Aug 30 ;-D
> 
> Regards!
> A


Aditi,

you are very close to the grant...maybe this weekend itself


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

coblos said:


> Well, I believe you'll soon get the "golden email" Aditi and prepare a celebration on the weekend


Ah! So be it!!!

Cheers!
A


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

mannu5 said:


> Aditi,
> 
> you are very close to the grant...maybe this weekend itself


Music to my ears!! So be it !!

Cheers!
A


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Music to my ears!! So be it !!
> 
> Cheers!
> A


Hi Aditi,

Do u mind sharing with us why ur medicals were referred..

Cheers,
R.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi Aditi,
> 
> Do u mind sharing with us why ur medicals were referred..
> 
> ...



Did you mean "why" or "when" ??

-A


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I just saw my application status online and it says "Health requirements finalized". This was updated recently on Nov 03, 2012. So this means, the grant will come anytime..??

Thanks!
A.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Did you mean "why" or "when" ??
> 
> -A


i meant "why"..


Cheers,
R.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just saw my application status online and it says "Health requirements finalized". This was updated recently on Nov 03, 2012. So this means, the grant will come anytime..??
> 
> ...



wow..congratulations dear..
have a blast..

Cheers,
R


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just saw my application status online and it says "Health requirements finalized". This was updated recently on Nov 03, 2012. So this means, the grant will come anytime..??
> 
> ...


See that?? Well congrats Aditi!!
The Golden Email will come shortly in a day or two, or maybe even today!
Congratulations!


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

I see on the spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RXFEVWk2ZFpFNnc&single=true&gid=0&output=html

Aditi is the last person on 30 august to get finalised.
And he got it finalised today!
Let's pray for those before 30 august to get finalised soon,
And let's also pray for those beyond august!
Cheers!


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just saw my application status online and it says "Health requirements finalized". This was updated recently on Nov 03, 2012. So this means, the grant will come anytime..??
> 
> ...


Congratulations Aditi..I am very sure that you will get the grant very soon...


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> wow..congratulations dear..
> have a blast..
> 
> Cheers,
> R


Thanks Rinkesh! I hope the letters comes soon though 

Cheers!
A


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Mudgil said:


> Congratulations Aditi..I am very sure that you will get the grant very soon...


Thanks Mudgil! Really looking forward for the grant letter 

Cheers!
A


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

coblos said:


> See that?? Well congrats Aditi!!
> The Golden Email will come shortly in a day or two, or maybe even today!
> Congratulations!


Thanks Coblos! Today has almost passed but am really looking out for the next 2-3 days 

Cheers!
A


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just saw my application status online and it says "Health requirements finalized". This was updated recently on Nov 03, 2012. So this means, the grant will come anytime..??
> 
> ...


Aditi,

Congratulations!!! See what I said this morning....start planning a great blast this weekend...you are going to hear about grant soon...maybe tomorrow itself 

This gives us happiness that things are moving in HOC and we can also expect good news in some weeks.

Cheers,


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

coblos said:


> I see on the spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RXFEVWk2ZFpFNnc&single=true&gid=0&output=html
> 
> Aditi is the last person on 30 august to get finalised.
> And he got it finalised today!
> ...


Coblos,

Very true ...lets hope that all the people before 30th august get finalized this month...will give a great relief to all of us.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

mannu5 said:


> Aditi,
> 
> Congratulations!!! See what I said this morning....start planning a great blast this weekend...you are going to hear about grant soon...maybe tomorrow itself
> 
> ...


Thanks Mannu! But its been already 3 days since my meds were finalised and I still didn't get the grant letter. So, waiting again!!!

Regards,
A


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> I see on the spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RXFEVWk2ZFpFNnc&single=true&gid=0&output=html
> 
> Aditi is the last person on 30 august to get finalised.
> And he got it finalised today!
> ...


Hi Coblos,
who is maintaining this spread sheet? I would like to add my details as well.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Coblos,
> who is maintaining this spread sheet? I would like to add my details as well.
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


GDP is the one who maintains it.
Send him a message if you want to


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

*Basic Questions*



Mudgil said:


> Hi Coblos,
> who is maintaining this spread sheet? I would like to add my details as well.
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Hello friends,

I have few questions and hope you guys can help me.

•Is there any way to know what went wrong with my wife’s medical as the reports are referred to MOC? In my country the doctor who has examine us is not allowed to disclose anything about our reports.

•How can I check the category (A,B or C) of the medical case?

•Is there any way to contact the panel of the doctors?

I have seen few posts were friends have these details of their respective cases. 

I know these questions may have been asked many times but I am a new bird this cage, so please help.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> GDP is the one who maintains it.
> Send him a message if you want to


Hi Coblos,
Thanks a ton for the help. Well in that case, I have already shared the details with him 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Coblos,
> Thanks a ton for the help. Well in that case, I have already shared the details with him
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


done!!


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

GDP said:


> done!!


Thanks a lot GDP. Your efforts in maintaining this sheet is helping everyone. I really appreciate your spirit of doing this even after getting the grant.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have few questions and hope you guys can help me.
> 
> ...


Apparently you can get the answers from the Panel Doctor.
If he won't allow try contact global health by phone. It seems they're too busy to reply emails.
Or maybe you can try to contact the clinic.
I also contacted my panel clinic once, to ask about my health result.
And the lady in the customer service answered it (not the doctor though)
Hope you'll get the answer soon bro!

Here is some news from our friend simonbrads in
Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect


> 07-11-2012, 12:02 AM simonbrads
> I just phoned GH and spoke to the same lady as last time. (She has some distinctive voice mannerisms.)
> 
> Last time, she told me that my wife's medicals had been processed (i.e., they were finalized) but were, for some reason, not visible on eHealth. She also gave me a request ID that my CO should have been able to use to pull down the results.
> ...


"We do have a backlog, but it's not that long."
Let's hope it's true then


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> Apparently you can get the answers from the Panel Doctor.
> If he won't allow try contact global health by phone. It seems they're too busy to reply emails.
> Or maybe you can try to contact the clinic.
> I also contacted my panel clinic once, to ask about my health result.
> ...


Hi Coblos,
Thanks a lot for the information. Whom do we call Panel doctor, is he the one whom we have consulted to get our medicals done? 

Please help...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Coblos,
Thanks a lot for the information. Whom do we call Panel doctor, is he the one whom we have consulted to get our medicals done? 

Please help...

Regards
Mudgi


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

I asked the panel doctor how he sent the test results. She said both were in A category bur nevertheless the results ended up at MOC. Can someone explain why? What about local clearance where the CO can finalize the medical clearance by himself? I don't know what to believe anymore. First the system was down and the panel doctor couldn't upload our results at first. So test done on 12 October, results back on 16 but were uploaded due to their system fault, e-healths fault, almost 2 weeks after and they were referred to MOC on 1st of November. So now I lost 2 weeka cuz of their system and 2 weeks with the backlog means another 2 months. Why did they referred the meds if they were A. No surgery or other condition but still referred... 
If I ask the CO will he be able to tell me why the meds were not locally cleared or why they got referred?

Sorry for any spelling mistake, big fingers ans small touch screen.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Coblos,
> Thanks a lot for the information. Whom do we call Panel doctor, is he the one whom we have consulted to get our medicals done?
> 
> Please help...
> ...


Hmm I think the Panel Doctor is the one who signed on the medicals form and whom you consulted to get your medicals done


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

fivetd said:


> I asked the panel doctor how he sent the test results. She said both were in A category bur nevertheless the results ended up at MOC. Can someone explain why? What about local clearance where the CO can finalize the medical clearance by himself? I don't know what to believe anymore. First the system was down and the panel doctor couldn't upload our results at first. So test done on 12 October, results back on 16 but were uploaded due to their system fault, e-healths fault, almost 2 weeks after and they were referred to MOC on 1st of November. So now I lost 2 weeka cuz of their system and 2 weeks with the backlog means another 2 months. Why did they referred the meds if they were A. No surgery or other condition but still referred...
> If I ask the CO will he be able to tell me why the meds were not locally cleared or why they got referred?
> 
> Sorry for any spelling mistake, big fingers ans small touch screen.


Mine was also referred although there's no problem at all (the doctor said this).
Maybe it's because our country of origin is a high risk country.
See here: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm
My radiologist took my x-ray photos two time because she thought the first was a little out of frame..
She said australian was very strict on health exam result...
Well hope you got no problem and your meds got referred for a procedural issue only


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Guys, I have a question here,
Sorry if it's a little out of topic and a lengthy one 

I read in the 442 occupational trainee visa document checklist
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/specialist-entry/_pdf/generic-application-checklist.pdf
It is stated that one of the documents required is Character & Penal clearance (police check).

But here in the 442 page,*Occupational Trainee Visa (Subclass 442)
It is stated that it's optional, not obligatory (there's a word "may")
"After you have lodged your visa application... You may also be required to provide:
results of a health examination: 
chest x-ray or other relevant medical tests
police check."

And here in the Character & Penal Clearance page,*Character Requirement - Applications & Forms
It is also stated that it's optional
"If you are applying outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information when you apply. You will be advised when it is required."*

Well, I'm a little worried here haha. My agent never asked me about it before or after my application got lodged.
Is it really optional?
I'm afraid after they finalize my medicals, the case officer will ask for it.
If it really is required, I will arrange it from now, because the process of making such a clearance in Indonesia is a lengthy & painful one (as usual bureaucracy haha).
So should I arrange it?

Thank you guys!


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

coblos said:


> Guys, I have a question here,
> Sorry if it's a little out of topic and a lengthy one
> 
> I read in the 442 occupational trainee visa document checklist
> ...


Hi Coblos 

My case officer asked both medicals and PCC ( police clearance certificate). Did you submit your pcc? For me I did uploaded my PCC. R u taking abt PCC?


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> Guys, I have a question here,
> Sorry if it's a little out of topic and a lengthy one
> 
> I read in the 442 occupational trainee visa document checklist
> ...


Hi Coblos,
I have gone through both the links you have provided and now I am confused because of discrepancy in the info provided. I suggest you to talk to your agent and clarify it immediately and get his expert opinion, even if there is a decent possibility of requirement the police clearance, I suggest you to apply for it. It may help you to cut down a possible delay.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> Mine was also referred although there's no problem at all (the doctor said this).
> Maybe it's because our country of origin is a high risk country.
> See here: Assessment of Health Examination Results
> My radiologist took my x-ray photos two time because she thought the first was a little out of frame..
> ...


I called Penal doctor and was told that my wife’s medical is in category A and he has cleared her medical, but still it is referred to MOC  . i believe that there is no queue of the referred cases based on categories.. am I right?

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello All, 

It seems that we are in for a very long wait since there doesn't seem to be any progress in the finalisation process. I dont know if there is anyone who knows why they are stuck. Perhaps some of you have contacted the CO or agents and have a reasonable explanation. If there is no progress soon, i hate to be realistic but we may have to wait until next year with the end of year approaching fast and doctors surely will take the breaks.. 

POLITO


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi Coblos
> 
> My case officer asked both medicals and PCC ( police clearance certificate). Did you submit your pcc? For me I did uploaded my PCC. R u taking abt PCC?


Thanks bishnu!
My CO never asked me any of police check/PCC/penal clearance etc. I asked my agent and she said it's not required because I had no history of convictions.
Well, I'm sure all of you guys has none of it too hehe.
My agent feels pretty confident that the CO won't ask it.
I hope there won't be a sudden "thunder" in the middle of sunny day, for example after I got finalized, the CO suddenly asks for PCC.
It will be painful haha


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Coblos,
> I have gone through both the links you have provided and now I am confused because of discrepancy in the info provided. I suggest you to talk to your agent and clarify it immediately and get his expert opinion, even if there is a decent possibility of requirement the police clearance, I suggest you to apply for it. It may help you to cut down a possible delay.
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Thanks Mudgil!
I asked my agent Mudgil, and she said I should not worry about it.
And she's pretty sure about it.
Well, I think I follow her suggestion then


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

polito, I've posted about it before.
I've contacted both GH & CO. GH said there's a huge backlog.
But take a look at this.
Here is some news from our friend simonbrads in
Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect



> 07-11-2012, 12:02 AM simonbrads
> I just phoned GH and spoke to the same lady as last time. (She has some distinctive voice mannerisms.)
> 
> Last time, she told me that my wife's medicals had been processed (i.e., they were finalized) but were, for some reason, not visible on eHealth. She also gave me a request ID that my CO should have been able to use to pull down the results.
> ...


"We do have a backlog, but it's not that long."
Let's hope it's true then
Hang in there fella, you're not alone


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Applied 189: 15 Oct
Med: 27 Oct eHealth
Ref: ????
CO: 31 Oct, requested Med & PCC

can not see any Med status in new Skillselect online status


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi All,

VISA GRANTED...............................

ACS received: 21 Mar, 2012, IELTS: May 12, 2012, Score 7.5, 
175 filed: June 23, 2012, 
CO assigned: Aug 25, 2012,
PCC/Meds submitted: Aug 28, 2012, 
Meds finalised: Nov 3, 2012,
VISA Grant: Nov 08, 2012

Thanks!
A


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> polito, I've posted about it before.
> I've contacted both GH & CO. GH said there's a huge backlog.
> But take a look at this.
> Here is some news from our friend simonbrads in
> ...


Hi all,
Please help me to understand….When GH has huge backlog then why they are referring all the category A reports, e.g. me and my wife both were rated under category A. But I was finalized immediately and she was referred to MOC. We both live in the same country… obviously . I am failed to understand how they are planning to cut down this backlog. To make the situation worse…. We are about to hit the festive season . I was suggested by a Aussie citizen that one should not except any work to be done in Australia from Dec. 20 to Jan 20 every year.

Please update…if anyone observes any progress in finalizing September cases.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> VISA GRANTED...............................
> 
> ...


Congratulations Aditi, as we have expected.. you got the grant.. I wish you all the very best for a bright future and amazing life in Australia....:clap2:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> VISA GRANTED...............................
> 
> ...



Congrates !

did i see it right, Med finalization took 3 months? !


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> VISA GRANTED...............................
> 
> ...


Hey Congrats Aditi!
Party hard now..and pray for us..

Cheers,
R.


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> VISA GRANTED...............................
> 
> ...


Congrats Aditi. Wish you goodluck for new journey.

Cheers


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> VISA GRANTED...............................
> 
> ...


*Congrats Aditi,* your timeline is very impressive....got things sorted out very quickly!!! Enjoy the new journey now!!!


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have some news today from Global Health...got an e-mail from GH yesterday stating that my medicals have been assessed and finalised and now I should contact CO for further information....my e-health status is still showing as medicals outstanding. 

So I just want to know from members here that does medicals finalised means that I have passed the medicals and should expect visa grant soon? Yesterday my agent has dropped e-mail to CO and till now I did not got any reply from my CO.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> I have some news today from Global Health...got an e-mail from GH yesterday stating that my medicals have been assessed and finalised and now I should contact CO for further information....my e-health status is still showing as medicals outstanding.
> 
> So I just want to know from members here that does medicals finalised means that I have passed the medicals and should expect visa grant soon? Yesterday my agent has dropped e-mail to CO and till now I did not got any reply from my CO.



hi mannu5,

Can you please tell when did you go for medicals test , so that will get an idea of how much approximate time does it take to get it finalized.

Thanks.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi mannu,

Can you please give me the link for ehealth.. where u check ur results..

I had done my medicals on Oct last week and not sure where to check the status.. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi mannu,
> 
> Can you please give me the link for ehealth.. where u check ur results..
> 
> ...


Here you go: 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> I have some news today from Global Health...got an e-mail from GH yesterday stating that my medicals have been assessed and finalised and now I should contact CO for further information....my e-health status is still showing as medicals outstanding.
> 
> So I just want to know from members here that does medicals finalised means that I have passed the medicals and should expect visa grant soon? Yesterday my agent has dropped e-mail to CO and till now I did not got any reply from my CO.


Thanks a lot mannu... !!!!

But when I try the link, I have been getting " 



This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." for the past 3 days.. Are u able to access it.. I am trying from mozilla..


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Thanks a lot mannu... !!!!
> 
> But when I try the link, I have been getting "
> 
> ...


Hi,

I can access this link perfectly fine...I am also using Mozilla Firefox. Try using some other browser.

Thanks,


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi mannu,
> 
> Can you please give me the link for ehealth.. where u check ur results..
> 
> ...


Hi reachsvinoth, I did my medicals on 31st October as well, the link is not working tried using mozilla firefox and google chrome. I did call the clinic to confirm and they said the results were uploaded.


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> I have some news today from Global Health...got an e-mail from GH yesterday stating that my medicals have been assessed and finalised and now I should contact CO for further information....my e-health status is still showing as medicals outstanding.
> 
> So I just want to know from members here that does medicals finalised means that I have passed the medicals and should expect visa grant soon? Yesterday my agent has dropped e-mail to CO and till now I did not got any reply from my CO.


Congrats Mannu5 your medicals have been finalised. Its just matter of days you will get a magical email of visa Grant. Goodluck.
By the way when did you submitted your last further medical test to GH.
Mine last further medical test received by GH was 22nd October. Still waiting to be finalised .


Thanks


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Mudgil said:


> Congratulations Aditi, as we have expected.. you got the grant.. I wish you all the very best for a bright future and amazing life in Australia....:clap2:


Thanks Mudgil! Hope you get the grant very soon . Btw, what is your skills code?

Regards,
A


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

thewall said:


> Congrates !
> 
> did i see it right, Med finalization took 3 months? !


Hi,

Yes, Meds finalisation took a long time!

Regards,
A


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey Congrats Aditi!
> Party hard now..and pray for us..
> 
> Cheers,
> R.


Thanks Rinkesh!! Sure, already praying...I know the wait is painful...

Regards,
A


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

bishnu said:


> Congrats Aditi. Wish you goodluck for new journey.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Bishnu! Wish you good luck too.

Regards,
A


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

mannu5 said:


> *Congrats Aditi,* your timeline is very impressive....got things sorted out very quickly!!! Enjoy the new journey now!!!



Thanks Mannu! I felt that too but anyways...Wish you good luck too. Hope things move faster for everyone here after 

Regards,
A


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Congrats Mannu5 your medicals have been finalised. Its just matter of days you will get a magical email of visa Grant. Goodluck.
> By the way when did you submitted your last further medical test to GH.
> Mine last further medical test received by GH was 22nd October. Still waiting to be finalised .
> 
> ...


Hi Bishnu,

Thanks a lot...yes hoping to get grant soon...My last further medicals were recived by GH on 6th of October. Also my CO raised a priority processing request for medicals 2 weeks ago. You can also ask your CO to do so as you have been waiting from past 6.5 months.

Hope things move faster for you as well.

Thanks,


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> VISA GRANTED...............................
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!
After 65 days of waiting faithfully, your time finally comes...
Have a great life in Australia!


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Thanks Mudgil! Hope you get the grant very soon . Btw, what is your skills code?
> 
> Regards,
> A


Thanks Aditi, I hope the same  . My skill code is 261311 (Analyst Programmer)....


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> I have some news today from Global Health...got an e-mail from GH yesterday stating that my medicals have been assessed and finalised and now I should contact CO for further information....my e-health status is still showing as medicals outstanding.
> 
> So I just want to know from members here that does medicals finalised means that I have passed the medicals and should expect visa grant soon? Yesterday my agent has dropped e-mail to CO and till now I did not got any reply from my CO.


Wow congrats mannu!
Yes I believe it means your meds have passed and visa grant comes shortly.
Aditi got the finalised message by 3 Nov (if i recall it correctly, he know it by 5 nov).
Then he's granted the visa this day.
So cheers bro!


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

rks890 said:


> hi mannu5,
> 
> Can you please tell when did you go for medicals test , so that will get an idea of how much approximate time does it take to get it finalized.
> 
> Thanks.


Maybe you can check it here rks,
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RXFEVWk2ZFpFNnc&single=true&gid=0&output=html

It was maintained by GDP


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> I have some news today from Global Health...got an e-mail from GH yesterday stating that my medicals have been assessed and finalised and now I should contact CO for further information....my e-health status is still showing as medicals outstanding.
> 
> So I just want to know from members here that does medicals finalised means that I have passed the medicals and should expect visa grant soon? Yesterday my agent has dropped e-mail to CO and till now I did not got any reply from my CO.


Congratulations Mannu, The long wait is now about to get over...few days more and then... Mission Accomplished......


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> Hi Bishnu,
> 
> Thanks a lot...yes hoping to get grant soon...My last further medicals were recived by GH on 6th of October. Also my CO raised a priority processing request for medicals 2 weeks ago. You can also ask your CO to do so as you have been waiting from past 6.5 months.
> 
> ...


Thanks mannu5 

I will push my agent to contact CO and request him to put our medicals in priority prossessing. Thanks. Goodluck for your Visa.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi all,
> Please help me to understand….When GH has huge backlog then why they are referring all the category A reports, e.g. me and my wife both were rated under category A. But I was finalized immediately and she was referred to MOC. We both live in the same country… obviously . I am failed to understand how they are planning to cut down this backlog. To make the situation worse…. We are about to hit the festive season . I was suggested by a Aussie citizen that one should not except any work to be done in Australia from Dec. 20 to Jan 20 every year.
> 
> Please update…if anyone observes any progress in finalizing September cases.
> ...


Honestly after all this delay, and after they keep answering "30 August" & "backlog",
I start wondering what is going on actually with them?
Are those answers true? 
Festive season?
Does that mean from 20 Dec to Jan 20 they won't process any medicals???
I know it's Christmas & New Year, here in my country we have a similar tradition on Eid al-Fitr. But we don't take 30 days holiday for christ sake...
And if they're professional, I think they must clear all the backlogs before they take their annual leave....
Their motto is people our business...
Is there anyone called GH recently and they said they're working on september meds?
Ohhh my dear GH, when will you move forward....
:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Thanks mannu5
> 
> I will push my agent to contact CO and request him to put our medicals in priority prossessing. Thanks. Goodluck for your Visa.


Umm, bishnu, may I ask you the reason you got asked for further medicals?
And yeah you should ask for a priority request,
I've done it last week,
Aaaannddd.... Still no result though haha 
But it's better than sitting and waiting endlessly right?


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

coblos said:


> Wow congrats mannu!
> Yes I believe it means your meds have passed and visa grant comes shortly.
> Aditi got the finalised message by 3 Nov (if i recall it correctly, he know it by 5 nov).
> Then he's granted the visa this day.
> So cheers bro!


Hi coblos, thanks, yes even I belive that my meds have passed...still I have not got any e-mail from CO and e-health is not updated as well..e-health still shows outstanding...so still fingers crossed and hoping things get final soon and grant comes soon.


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Congratulations Mannu, The long wait is now about to get over...few days more and then... Mission Accomplished......


Yes Mudgil, 

Now getting more impatiant as e-health still says outstanding...hoping to hear something very good in few days...as I have waited longest for grant.


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

coblos said:


> Umm, bishnu, may I ask you the reason you got asked for further medicals?
> And yeah you should ask for a priority request,
> I've done it last week,
> Aaaannddd.... Still no result though haha
> But it's better than sitting and waiting endlessly right?


Hi Coblos 

My wife had to go again with X-ray and form 160. They have not mentioned any abnormalities. But requested to do the test again but after long delay. We did not knew that my OH Medicals were referred as our application are paper based. We requested the further medical test recently by contacting through telephone on 12th October and we finished medical 17th and on 22nd October GH received our medicals. Reports are normal A grade given by Panel Doctor. Waiting to be finalised.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> Honestly after all this delay, and after they keep answering "30 August" & "backlog",
> I start wondering what is going on actually with them?
> Are those answers true?
> Festive season?
> ...


Hi Coblos,
Dec 20 to Jan 20 is the time when all the companies and departments experience staff shortage because the staff members take leaves of various duration at different times.. so there is no chance of a regular work to be done with normal pace, forget about clearly the backlog. You are right that a true professional will make sure to clear all the backlog before hitting the holiday period. 

Please understand I never said that department will be closed from Dec 20 to Jan 20, what I am saying is that they will be working well under that normal staff..  and this may add to the delay we are facing right now. 

As per the common sense  at this point of time to cut down the backlog they should not refer cases of category A at least to keep the queues short...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi Coblos
> 
> My wife had to go again with X-ray and form 160. They have not mentioned any abnormalities. But requested to do the test again but after long delay. We did not knew that my OH Medicals were referred as our application are paper based. We requested the further medical test recently by contacting through telephone on 12th October and we finished medical 17th and on 22nd October GH received our medicals. Reports are normal A grade given by Panel Doctor. Waiting to be finalised.


After months of waiting they asked you for another test?
And you got that info from your own effort ? (they are the one who should've told you long before)
well it seems not fair bishnu,
I believe one day your time will come bishnu.
And God doesn't sleep, all the unfair things will be repaid for ya bro


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Coblos,
> Dec 20 to Jan 20 is the time when all the companies and departments experience staff shortage because the staff members take leaves of various duration at different times.. so there is no chance of a regular work to be done with normal pace, forget about clearly the backlog. You are right that a true professional will make sure to clear all the backlog before hitting the holiday period.
> 
> Please understand I never said that department will be closed from Dec 20 to Jan 20, what I am saying is that they will be working well under that normal staff..  and this may add to the delay we are facing right now.
> ...


Well let's hope all of us got finalized before the festive season.
And before 22 December 2012 haha


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> Maybe you can check it here rks,
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RXFEVWk2ZFpFNnc&single=true&gid=0&output=html
> 
> It was maintained by GDP


Thanks that's really helpful..


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

coblos said:


> After months of waiting they asked you for another test?
> And you got that info from your own effort ? (they are the one who should've told you long before)
> well it seems not fair bishnu,
> I believe one day your time will come bishnu.
> And God doesn't sleep, all the unfair things will be repaid for ya bro


Yes you are right. Further medical test request was known by me only when I contacted GH by telephone. They somehow didn't sent the request although letter was already generated in their system.I requested my agent to follow up the application a number of times but was not that effectly done by my agent. Mannu5 suggested me to call GH which was extremely helpful. If I was relying on my agent still it will be Unknown.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

coblos said:


> Congrats mate!
> After 65 days of waiting faithfully, your time finally comes...
> Have a great life in Australia!



Thanks Coblos! Wish your's will come faster too 

Regards,
A


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Aww it's already friday again..
And 4 PM in sydney..
Is there anyone call GH recently?
Any news that they've started working on september medicals?
Thanks


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,
Even i applied for 175 visa and my Meds were referred on 12th of SEP and yesterday when i checked my application status it says Referred but when i go to the the document checklist page the status which is used to be Further "Medicals Referred" is Changed to "MET". So even i am confused . Can any one Explain


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

avin said:


> Hi,
> Even i applied for 175 visa and my Meds were referred on 12th of SEP and yesterday when i checked my application status it says Referred but when i go to the the document checklist page the status which is used to be Further "Medicals Referred" is Changed to "MET". So even i am confused . Can any one Explain


Maybe it means that your medicals have been finalised.
Can someone explain more?
But if it's true, it's a good news then, because the MOC has got their hands on september cases.


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

avin said:


> Hi,
> Even i applied for 175 visa and my Meds were referred on 12th of SEP and yesterday when i checked my application status it says Referred but when i go to the the document checklist page the status which is used to be Further "Medicals Referred" is Changed to "MET". So even i am confused . Can any one Explain


Hi avin,

most probably your medicals have been finalized. So enjoy!!!!

Cheers,


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

avin said:


> Hi,
> Even i applied for 175 visa and my Meds were referred on 12th of SEP and yesterday when i checked my application status it says Referred but when i go to the the document checklist page the status which is used to be Further "Medicals Referred" is Changed to "MET". So even i am confused . Can any one Explain


Hi Avin,
I agree with Mannu and Coblos, it is the time to celebrate. I am sure that your medicals are finalized and the status will get updated soon.

and yes, this is like a music to our ears... Sep cases are finally getting processed...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks for u r replies guys and i will post when my status gets updated


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

avin said:


> Hi,
> Even i applied for 175 visa and my Meds were referred on 12th of SEP and yesterday when i checked my application status it says Referred but when i go to the the document checklist page the status which is used to be Further "Medicals Referred" is Changed to "MET". So even i am confused . Can any one Explain


1st Checklist page usually shows "Finalized" which is done by HOC
2nd Page "MET" mean CO accepted your Med results

I believe u will get Grant very soon, if everything else in place.

Cheers!


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Thewall,
i even expected the "Finalized" status in 1st page but the status is as "Further Referred" only but in the 2nd page it says "Met" so i was bit confused


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

avin said:


> Hi Thewall,
> i even expected the "Finalized" status in 1st page but the status is as "Further Referred" only but in the 2nd page it says "Met" so i was bit confused


I hope it will soon be granted avin.
If you're still curious try contact Global Health,
Call them, don't contact by email, because they're very busy to reply it
Global health
+61 2 86665777


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

*Any Updates*

Hi Friends,
Another week started.....any updates on what date cases they are processing these days?

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Friends,
> Another week started.....any updates on what date cases they are processing these days?
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Hi fella, I don't know what date they're currently assessing.
Nobody posted about it in the other forum http://www.pomsinoz.com/forum/migra...efered-more-than-30-days-ets-connect-137.html

In the spreadsheet it seems the september meds haven't been touched in the last 3 weeks...
Back in july the average time to wait for finalization is around 45 days..
In august it's around 50 days
But the september cases have been waiting for around 60 days, and still no result...

Wonder what happens in the Global Health,
Have you tried calling GH mudgil?


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> Hi fella, I don't know what date they're currently assessing.
> Nobody posted about it in the other forum Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 137
> 
> In the spreadsheet it seems the september meds haven't been touched in the last 3 weeks...
> ...


Hi Coblos,
I have tried several times today but couldn't got lucky to talk to actual lady. I hit the IVR message each time. Message said that they are not able to pick my call :-(

You are right with the analysis of the average time... looks like that it would be more than 2 months wait for us...


Regards
Mudgil


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Dear everyone, 

I wrote to my agent asking him to find out about my medicals and he said that DIAC is having some system problems and the only thing we have to do is be patient and be positive. Unfortunately, there isnt much that they can do. My meds were referred on Oct 4. 

Please share whatever info you get from DIAC, CO or agents.

POLITO


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Dear everyone,
> 
> I wrote to my agent asking him to find out about my medicals and he said that DIAC is having some system problems and the only thing we have to do is be patient and be positive. Unfortunately, there isnt much that they can do. My meds were referred on Oct 4.
> 
> ...



Which sudclass u applied 189/190 or 175/176


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Coblos,
> I have tried several times today but couldn't got lucky to talk to actual lady. I hit the IVR message each time. Message said that they are not able to pick my call :-(
> 
> You are right with the analysis of the average time... looks like that it would be more than 2 months wait for us...
> ...


Well last week I called them around 2 P.M. (sydney time).
I was lucky back then, first try and a success..
Yeah mudgil, they must process the september cases soon, because 2 months are enough 
Do you think the GH are having a system error just like what POLITO said above?


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Dear everyone,
> 
> I wrote to my agent asking him to find out about my medicals and he said that DIAC is having some system problems and the only thing we have to do is be patient and be positive. Unfortunately, there isnt much that they can do. My meds were referred on Oct 4.
> 
> ...


Thanks polito for sharing the info..
A system problem? Is it the true reason behind "3 weeks on 30 august"?
If it is, well, it's bad, so bad.. 
I hope after they fix it, they will resume asessing the cases...
My agents said if there was problem e.g. the MOC misses our cases due to system error, my CO would've told her about it.
Maybe you could ask your agent to tell your CO about your situation if it becomes urgent polito


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> Which sudclass u applied 189/190 or 175/176


I am under the sub-class 175.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Error in the system??? Huh... And will they try to do something for the ones that were affected by another erroe in the system? No they will not.
My wife and I did our medicals on 12th October, on the 15th they were ready to upload but due to a system error the panel doctor couldn't and after few mails with global health and 2 different ID's provided by them they were finally uploaded 2 weeks later. Than even though they were grade A the meds got referred to MOC and put in queue on the 1st of November. So will they do something for this delay cause by their system? I lost almost half of month and with this huge backlog, holiday season coming etc... it seams I have to wait for a while.
:mad2::frusty:


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Finally!!! Finally!!! Finally!!!
*
Got my visa granted today!!! On this auspicious day of Diwali...I don't feel there would be any better gift other than this. Thanks to GOD who made this possible.

Thanks to all the members of forum who have been standing besides me in all my pain. 

Cheers,


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> *Finally!!! Finally!!! Finally!!!
> *
> Got my visa granted today!!! On this auspicious day of Diwali...I don't feel there would be any better gift other than this. Thanks to GOD who made this possible.
> 
> ...



Congrates :clap2:

wht took it so long, i see 174 days ?! against your name in the excel


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> Finally!!! Finally!!! Finally!!!
> 
> Got my visa granted today!!! On this auspicious day of Diwali...I don't feel there would be any better gift other than this. Thanks to GOD who made this possible.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mannu5 

Wish you goodluck for new journey to Australia. Yours suggestion is very greatful to me.
Happy Diwali and Laxmi Puja. Enjoy with patakas.

Thanks


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> *Finally!!! Finally!!! Finally!!!
> *
> Got my visa granted today!!! On this auspicious day of Diwali...I don't feel there would be any better gift other than this. Thanks to GOD who made this possible.
> 
> ...


Woohoo! Congratulation to one of the seniors in here.... Mannuuu! 
Hope you have a wonderful journey bro!
Wish us luck then!


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Error in the system??? Huh... And will they try to do something for the ones that were affected by another erroe in the system? No they will not.
> My wife and I did our medicals on 12th October, on the 15th they were ready to upload but due to a system error the panel doctor couldn't and after few mails with global health and 2 different ID's provided by them they were finally uploaded 2 weeks later. Than even though they were grade A the meds got referred to MOC and put in queue on the 1st of November. So will they do something for this delay cause by their system? I lost almost half of month and with this huge backlog, holiday season coming etc... it seams I have to wait for a while.
> :mad2::frusty:


Hang in there buddy, you're not alone here...
I read in the other forums, they're still processing 30 Aug...
Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 139


----------



## amribrahim (Aug 22, 2012)

GDP said:


> Got my visa grant today!!!
> 
> Medicals got finalised today and within 30 mins Visa got approved.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!


Congratulations and thanks for asking about my status.
I got mine on 16th Sep but couldn't be online as I was away for sometime.
Good luck for everybody


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

amribrahim said:


> Congratulations and thanks for asking about my status.
> I got mine on 16th Sep but couldn't be online as I was away for sometime.
> Good luck for everybody


When did you get referred amribrahim?


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

thewall said:


> Congrates :clap2:
> 
> wht took it so long, i see 174 days ?! against your name in the excel


Hi thewall,

My medicals took long to finalize...there was some more information required to HOC regarding my medicals which was not received by HOC upto 3-4 months and that put my medicals at hold. My medicals came back in queue on 6th of Oct.

Finally, it gives me relief that everything went well and things got finalized.

Cheers,


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

coblos said:


> Woohoo! Congratulation to one of the seniors in here.... Mannuuu!
> Hope you have a wonderful journey bro!
> Wish us luck then!


Hi Coblos,

Thanks a lot for your wishes...yes really exciting journey of 14 months...from thinking about migrating till grant!!!!

Hope you are the next one to share good news!!!

Cheers,


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I expect this delay shud drop soon. 

See the trend below. Med referred number dropped by 50% in Sep and again 50% drop in Oct. This is most probably due to Skillselect in effect controlled number of application in place lately. however once new Skillselect applications start to rise, it might take upward trend again.

Lets hope for the best


----------



## glaye (Jul 11, 2012)

Its so frustrating....I keep calling GH everyweek and they gave me same answer they are still processing medicals referred on Aug.30 and they don't know when will they finished it.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello. I am new to this forum but have following this thread for sometime. I have already submitted all pertinent documents to my CO but my meds have been referred since September 25. Hopefully GH will be able to move on to September cases this week.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> Hey guys, I expect this delay shud drop soon.
> 
> See the trend below. Med referred number dropped by 50% in Sep and again 50% drop in Oct. This is most probably due to Skillselect in effect controlled number of application in place lately. however once new Skillselect applications start to rise, it might take upward trend again.
> 
> ...


Wow it's a great work thewall!
It seems like the september guys (including me) may wait longer than 57 days..
The GH are still processing 30 aug meds currently...
And it's been almost 4 weeks on that date...
Are they planning to start assessing Sept cases after New Year or what?? :confused2:

About Skillselect, could you explain to me how it reduce the number of cases in Sept & Oct?


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

By the way, congratulations to all who received their grants this week. Wish you all the best.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

coblos said:


> Wow it's a great work thewall!
> It seems like the september guys (including me) may wait longer than 57 days..
> The GH are still processing 30 aug meds currently...
> And it's been almost 4 weeks on that date...
> ...


Hopefully that's not the case. Let's keep on hoping for the best.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

glaye said:


> Its so frustrating....I keep calling GH everyweek and they gave me same answer they are still processing medicals referred on Aug.30 and they don't know when will they finished it.


Maybe we should change the question to "when will you do assessment with the same pace as before?" or "when will you start assessing september cases?" or "is it normal to stuck at 30 august for 4 weeks? it never happened in back in september or october.."
Arrggghh i'm getting frustrated...
Thanks I still got this forum as a save haven


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Hopefully that's not the case. Let's keep on hoping for the best.


Hello there dbrain,
I also hope it won't happen..
But I still remember back in October, the GH had already got backlog, but they still asessing the cases with a quite good pace...
Suddenly circa 4 weeks ago they seemed stuck at 30 august..
I don't know what happen...


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

coblos said:


> Hello there dbrain,
> I also hope it won't happen..
> But I still remember back in October, the GH had already got backlog, but they still asessing the cases with a quite good pace...
> Suddenly circa 4 weeks ago they seemed stuck at 30 august..
> I don't know what happen...


Based on the graphic a few posts back, September and October do not have that much referred cases and hopefully they could pick up the pace quite a bit. However, I am not sure what the average is though of referred cases cleared in a day.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

*************************************
Global Health is currently experiencing a backlog in processing health cases, late last week they were processing electronic cases received in early September 2012. They will get to your cases as soon as they can, and are trying to address these issues. The results will be made available to your case officer when finalised. 

*************************************


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

coblos said:


> Wow it's a great work thewall!
> It seems like the september guys (including me) may wait longer than 57 days..
> The GH are still processing 30 aug meds currently...
> And it's been almost 4 weeks on that date...
> ...



*> But u r near, GH informed they already started Sep processing late last week* :clap2:

The point I was trying to make is the Late Sep & all Oct folks might not need to wait longer. If u look at number of cases being referred dorpped significantly in Sep & then halved again in Oct. I believe this is due to Skillslect, there were almost no application July - August time. This means load will drop drastically. New application were limited even in Sep and Oct. Like I am Oct 15th Applicant, Med refered on Oct 30th ! :ranger:

Cheers!


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Where can you see how many were referred on sept and oct?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Where can you see how many were referred on sept and oct?


some one is maintaining a nice excel sheet (posted on this thread too). I only summarized


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> *************************************
> Global Health is currently experiencing a backlog in processing health cases, late last week they were processing electronic cases received in early September 2012. They will get to your cases as soon as they can, and are trying to address these issues. The results will be made available to your case officer when finalised.
> 
> *************************************


Wow greaat!
But if you check it here:
Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 139

Umer Manzar said he phoned GH today and was told that they're working on cases up to 30 august...
Thewall got the "eaely sept" answer last week..
Why do they give different answer....


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> Finally!!! Finally!!! Finally!!!
> 
> Got my visa granted today!!! On this auspicious day of Diwali...I don't feel there would be any better gift other than this. Thanks to GOD who made this possible.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mannu!


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

coblos said:


> This is the golden table fivetd
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ah4lANKchicUdG5WaVNCcG1aeXhxRXFEVWk2ZFpFNnc&single=true&gid=0&output=html


Thanks


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

coblos said:


> Wow greaat!
> But if you check it here:
> Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 139
> 
> ...


30Aug & early Sep, i dont see much difference.

I got the reply only today and she mentioned its for eHealth applicants (apprently Paper applicants r behind by few more days), also she requested not contact Global health assuring they know the load is huge and trying to sort out - which I will honor.

If u have access to the excel sheet, pls add my timeline. I think forums r great place that can reduce GH load indirectly  I see excel matches exactly what I was told by GH.

I believe once Aug is done, speed may double (if not more) very soon. 

Cheers!


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

My Medicals is received stats from last week.How I will be knowing whether my medicals has been finalized or referred?


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

shakeeltabu said:


> My Medicals is received stats from last week.How I will be knowing whether my medicals has been finalized or referred?


Maybe you can check it later in a day or two.
I hope it will be "finalised" not "referred"


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> *finally!!! Finally!!! Finally!!!
> *
> got my visa granted today!!! On this auspicious day of diwali...i don't feel there would be any better gift other than this. Thanks to god who made this possible.
> 
> ...


congratulations man....patience pays off, doesn't it? Where in oz will you live? Have a safe journey..

Polito


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

thewall said:


> 30Aug & early Sep, i dont see much difference.
> 
> I got the reply only today and she mentioned its for eHealth applicants (apprently Paper applicants r behind by few more days), also she requested not contact Global health assuring they know the load is huge and trying to sort out - which I will honor.
> 
> ...


This is certainly good news. Mine was referred September 25th. Hopefully it doesn't take that much longer. ray2:


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> 30Aug & early Sep, i dont see much difference.
> 
> I got the reply only today and she mentioned its for eHealth applicants (apprently Paper applicants r behind by few more days), also she requested not contact Global health assuring they know the load is huge and trying to sort out - which I will honor.
> 
> ...


Haha in situation like this difference in a day will be very meaningful 
I hope they will increase the pace after all this delay..
GDP will add you to the timeline thewall, he is the one who maintains the spreadsheet.


----------



## amribrahim (Aug 22, 2012)

coblos said:


> When did you get referred amribrahim?


I was referred in 14th July


----------



## mebejimmy (Nov 11, 2012)

*Working Holiday 417*

Hey Guys. 

My medicals were referred on october 11th. Does anyone know if the 417 processing time is different than the other visa classes. I checked the excel and it seems like some are finalized between 40 and 50 days. 

Does anybody have experience, or knowledge about this?

Thanks alot

-James


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

mebejimmy said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> My medicals were referred on october 11th. Does anyone know if the 417 processing time is different than the other visa classes. I checked the excel and it seems like some are finalized between 40 and 50 days.
> 
> ...


I don't know if one type of visa's processing time is faster/slower than other types.
Maybe the MOCs categorize the cases based on its rank or the medical issues found in each of the cases...
But it's true sometime some people were processed earlier than other people with the same date


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

coblos said:


> I don't know if one type of visa's processing time is faster/slower than other types.
> Maybe the MOCs categorize the cases based on its rank or the medical issues found in each of the cases...
> But it's true sometime some people were processed earlier than other people with the same date


They should have but not sure if MOC/GH has the same priority as Diac.

here is DIAC one for this year.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

mannu5 said:


> *Finally!!! Finally!!! Finally!!!
> *
> Got my visa granted today!!! On this auspicious day of Diwali...I don't feel there would be any better gift other than this. Thanks to GOD who made this possible.
> 
> ...


Congratulatins mannu5!! Lucky you! For sure it appears as if GOD has given you Diwali gift !!

Regards
A


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> They should have but not sure if MOC/GH has the same priority as Diac.
> 
> here is DIAC one for this year.
> 
> View attachment 6519


Thanks thewall


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> *Finally!!! Finally!!! Finally!!!
> *
> Got my visa granted today!!! On this auspicious day of Diwali...I don't feel there would be any better gift other than this. Thanks to GOD who made this possible.
> 
> ...


Can it be better than that Mannu... many many congratulations to you.. indeed it was the best Diwali gift one ever had....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

thewall said:


> Hey guys, I expect this delay shud drop soon.
> 
> See the trend below. Med referred number dropped by 50% in Sep and again 50% drop in Oct. This is most probably due to Skillselect in effect controlled number of application in place lately. however once new Skillselect applications start to rise, it might take upward trend again.
> 
> ...


Hi Wall,
It is really good to see that the expected time of wait will reduce drastically. But my question is: Is it correct to generalize the trend based on a excel sheet maintained in this forum. Above all are we really maintaining this excel sheet well? I know GDP did a fabulous job in maintaining it... but now he has got the grant him/herself and may be not very regular in logging-in to this thread and maintaining the excel sheet.

I hope you are right... but had a question..so shared with all.....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Wall,
> It is really good to see that the expected time of wait will reduce drastically. But my question is: Is it correct to generalize the trend based on a excel sheet maintained in this forum. Above all are we really maintaining this excel sheet well? I know GDP did a fabulous job in maintaining it... but now he has got the grant him/herself and may be not very regular in logging-in to this thread and maintaining the excel sheet.
> 
> I hope you are right... but had a question..so shared with all.....
> ...



I m being selfish a bit, hope he maintained it well till end of OCT, and assuming the fourm is visited by random samples of total GSM applicants. the drop matches the logic of Skillselect gate keeping. 

Compare your timelines with mine. I applied Oct15 & Med ref end of Oct. where r the candidates from July 1st to Oct 1st. there were too few due to Skillselect.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> I m being selfish a bit, hope he maintained it well till end of OCT, and assuming the fourm is visited by random samples of total GSM applicants. the drop matches the logic of Skillselect gate keeping.
> 
> Compare your timelines with mine. I applied Oct15 & Med ref end of Oct. where r the candidates from July 1st to Oct 1st. there were too few due to Skillselect.


Maybe GDP needs successor haha.
Umm, what is a "skillselect gate keeping"?
Was the application period for GSM visa closed between 1 Jul- 1 Oct?
Thx


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

coblos said:


> ...
> ..Was the application period for GSM visa closed between 1 Jul- 1 Oct?
> Thx


not absolute 0 but sort of controlled ...

Upto Aug 11th: 100
Sep: 500
Oct: 1000
so on....

btw, onshore folks not having any issue with Med


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> not absolute 0 but sort of controlled ...
> 
> Upto Aug 11th: 100
> Sep: 500
> ...


Okay then thx thewall,
You seem to be experienced on visa application thewall
Is delay like this usual?
I wonder, maybe each year, there's a huge increment of visa applicants who want to spend their christmas & new year in australia..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

coblos said:


> Okay then thx thewall,
> You seem to be experienced on visa application thewall
> Is delay like this usual?
> I wonder, maybe each year, there's a huge increment of visa applicants who want to spend their christmas & new year in australia..



I dont think this delay is due to those...

I guess, its manily because June applicants (176/175 mostly) who rushed in to avoid Skillselect system. So Application submission during June must be the highest since July new rules (ie. Skillselect) came into effect.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> I dont think this delay is due to those...
> 
> I guess, its manily because June applicants (176/175 mostly) who rushed in to avoid Skillselect system. So Application submission during June must be the highest since July new rules (ie. Skillselect) came into effect.


Ooohh okay I get it thanks thewall.
The enormous june applicants got referred in august, and resulted in this "Grand" backlog...
What do you think about those who already got their visa grant, although they're referred after 30 august?
Do some classes/country origins get special priority?
I once asked my agent about this, but she didn't have any clue on this..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

coblos said:


> Ooohh okay I get it thanks thewall.
> The enormous june applicants got referred in august, and resulted in this "Grand" backlog...
> What do you think about those who already got their visa grant, although they're referred after 30 august?
> Do some classes/country origins get special priority?
> I once asked my agent about this, but she didn't have any clue on this..



I think i mentioned already, Priority Groups might matter (not sure though), like there was a backlog for ENS/RSMS (PG1&2) - which was probably over by August end, now it seems PG3 &4 (176/175) turn.

u might have noticed some 457 also got it faster than 176/175


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Congrats Mannu5
> 
> Wish you goodluck for new journey to Australia. Yours suggestion is very greatful to me.
> Happy Diwali and Laxmi Puja. Enjoy with patakas.
> ...


Hi Bishnu,

Thanks buddy, yours should also sort out soon..be in touch with GH on regular basis...they will definitely finalize it very soon.

Thanks,


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

POLITO said:


> congratulations man....patience pays off, doesn't it? Where in oz will you live? Have a safe journey..
> 
> Polito


Hi Polito,

Thanks a lot...yes ..really true..patience pays off!!! I am moving to Melbourne.

Cheers,


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> I think i mentioned already, Priority Groups might matter (not sure though), like there was a backlog for ENS/RSMS (PG1&2) - which was probably over by August end, now it seems PG3 &4 (176/175) turn.
> 
> u might have noticed some 457 also got it faster than 176/175


Yeah 457 guys have their visa granted already.
Well what about my subclass then haha
Poor 442, you belong the "other" group...


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

thewall said:


> I dont think this delay is due to those...
> 
> I guess, its manily because June applicants (176/175 mostly) who rushed in to avoid Skillselect system. So Application submission during June must be the highest since July new rules (ie. Skillselect) came into effect.


Well I agree to this logic. Post 1st July applicants need to write EOI, and Aussie government takes 4-5 weeks time to invite them to apply for PR. This could be one reason for lesser applicants in that month. According to the Aussie government they have issued 3500 PR invitations from July 1 to Oct 1 2012....

I have read about another logic of forwarding the category/ group A cases to MOC because the Aussie government wants to control the influx of immigrants... Forwarding cases to MOC helps them to control it....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## mebejimmy (Nov 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> They should have but not sure if MOC/GH has the same priority as Diac.
> 
> here is DIAC one for this year.
> 
> View attachment 6519


This document only provides details on application process expectations. It doesn't say much about medicals. Also it says nothing about working holiday class applications.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

mebejimmy said:


> This document only provides details on application process expectations. It doesn't say much about medicals. Also it says nothing about working holiday class applications.


Well we can only guess mebejimmy...
Even a migration agent can't give any insight on how MOC assessing the cases..


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Well I agree to this logic. Post 1st July applicants need to write EOI, and Aussie government takes 4-5 weeks time to invite them to apply for PR. This could be one reason for lesser applicants in that month. According to the Aussie government they have issued 3500 PR invitations from July 1 to Oct 1 2012....
> 
> I have read about another logic of forwarding the category/ group A cases to MOC because the Aussie government wants to control the influx of immigrants... Forwarding cases to MOC helps them to control it....
> 
> ...


Well it's so unlucky then for those with A category but got referred...
But it's also the right of the Australian government..


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

My medical status says "BF"? Any idea what that means?


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> My medical status says "BF"? Any idea what that means?


Anyone? Maybe some seniors like thewall or GDP?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Well I agree to this logic. Post 1st July applicants need to write EOI, and Aussie government takes 4-5 weeks time to invite them to apply for PR. This could be one reason for lesser applicants in that month. According to the Aussie government they have issued 3500 PR invitations from July 1 to Oct 1 2012....
> 
> I have read about another logic of forwarding the category/ group A cases to MOC because the Aussie government wants to control the influx of immigrants... Forwarding cases to MOC helps them to control it....
> 
> ...


I doubt that its a way of controlling influx of immigrants because legitimate controls already exists. Remember there is already a limit (planning level) on the number of visas that can be issued in a specified year. The Government can and does control the number, and characteristics of immigrants that enter Australia that way.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> My medical status says "BF"? Any idea what that means?


In the world of Canadian PR, BF means "Bring Forward". I am just guessing it to be same in this case as well...


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

tenten said:


> I doubt that its a way of controlling influx of immigrants because legitimate controls already exists. Remember there is already a limit (planning level) on the number of visas that can be issued in a specified year. The Government can and does control the number, and characteristics of immigrants that enter Australia that way.


Hi Tenten,
I hope you are right.. but it is not the total number of immigrants for an year. I agree that there is a limit on that for an year.. But imagine a hypothetical case where you have those number of immigrants coming to Australia in just 3 months... then it is problem. So it is not how many per year.. it is how well they distribute this number throughout the year...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> My medical status says "BF"? Any idea what that means?



welcome mate, at last I see some 189 fellow here, i m not alone.

where do u see it btw, my Skillselect page doesnt show anything


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

thewall said:


> welcome mate, at last I see some 189 fellow here, i m not alone.
> 
> where do u see it btw, my Skillselect page doesnt show anything


I see the health requirement (with status BF) along with the list of attached documents.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I see the health requirement (with status BF) along with the list of attached documents.


Sounds interesting, did u contact GH to find out, i hope it shud b some good news for u? 

Mine showing "Requested" since the day I have CO


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

*what is BF?*

Even I have something mentioned with 'BF' under attachments section for FBI clearance. Not sure what it meant by? I have attached all my PCC certificates in 1 PDF but CO (I guess) added this seperate row under attachments with date received as '10/11/2012'. 

Character, Evidence of FBI Clearance FBI Clearance 10/11/2012 BF

Hopefully its a good sign and nothing to worry . Any feedback from seniors is very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

thewall said:


> welcome mate, at last I see some 189 fellow here, i m not alone.
> 
> where do u see it btw, my Skillselect page doesnt show anything


I am also applying for a 189 visa. Mine also has BF beside it.


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Just now called MoC, again got reply that they are processing Aug'2012 cases and 5000 more cases of august are yet to go through assessment.. sep'2012 is assessment will take weeks to start.. 
this above status is for eHealthCheckup.. really frustating.... i dont see any chances of sep'2012 cases getting finalized before New Year...:boxing:


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Just now called MoC, again got reply that they are processing Aug'2012 cases and 5000 more cases of august are yet to go through assessment.. sep'2012 is assessment will take weeks to start..
> this above status is for eHealthCheckup.. really frustating.... i dont see any chances of sep'2012 cases getting finalized before New Year...:boxing:



5,000 more cases!? Wow! That's quite a backlog right there.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Just now called MoC, again got reply that they are processing Aug'2012 cases and 5000 more cases of august are yet to go through assessment.. sep'2012 is assessment will take weeks to start..
> this above status is for eHealthCheckup.. really frustating.... i dont see any chances of sep'2012 cases getting finalized before New Year...:boxing:



5k pending? I doubt.

Probably they mean August month they received 5k which is taking time to complete. I read somewhere they r processing end august for last couple of weeks.

even I myself got this reply from GH couple of days back! Not sure if different subclass has different queue speed like 175/176 and 189/190 in skillselect


***************************************************
I can confirm that the examination results received .....

Global Health is currently experiencing a backlog in processing health cases, late last week they were processing electronic cases received in *early September 2012*. They will get to your cases as soon as they can, and are trying to address these issues. The results will be made available to your case officer when finalised. 

Please therefore contact your case officer if you need further information.


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

I have contacted GH throu phone and email both and I have noticed that on phone they always give negative and diacouraging answeres.i have been calling since last 4-5 weeks and all the time answer was 30 Aug..this time I answer the reason and she said there are 5000 cases for aug end and they are not yet done with that.. 
On the other hand when I mailed then I always got reply that my case might be assessed in coming weeks.. I am really confused..i have stopped believing..now I think I should enquire after 2-3 weeks..by the way mine was referred on 18Sep..my visa class is 190..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

any feedback/response from your CO ?


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

My CO said she can not influence MoC. Medical can be put on priority in case of urgency only e.g. in case of 457 if employer is asking you to join urgently..


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> I am also applying for a 189 visa. Mine also has BF beside it.


Not sure what BF means....but I received Grant letter today ...


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Not sure what BF means....but I received Grant letter today ...


Congrats mate! 
Are you being referred or not?
I can't see any referral date on your signature


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Just now called MoC, again got reply that they are processing Aug'2012 cases and 5000 more cases of august are yet to go through assessment.. sep'2012 is assessment will take weeks to start..
> this above status is for eHealthCheckup.. really frustating.... i dont see any chances of sep'2012 cases getting finalized before New Year...:boxing:


Sorry I edited the post, I forgot to check your next post.
Hmmm what a large amount of cases...
Did they say about when they will finish them (maybe few more weeks) ?


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Just now called MoC, again got reply that they are processing Aug'2012 cases and 5000 more cases of august are yet to go through assessment.. sep'2012 is assessment will take weeks to start..
> this above status is for eHealthCheckup.. really frustating.... i dont see any chances of sep'2012 cases getting finalized before New Year...:boxing:


What the hell..... 5K cases yet to be processed????? no chance in this year for me........


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Not sure what BF means....but I received Grant letter today ...


Congratulations friend...and wish you all the best for future....


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

*175: June or before*



HariniAnandhan said:


> Not sure what BF means....but I received Grant letter today ...


Anybody there under 175 and applicant of June or earlier than June. I guess I am the last man standing..... 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Not sure what BF means....but I received Grant letter today ...


Congratulations HariniAnandhan! Where your medicals referred also? I don't see it on your timeline.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Congratulations HariniAnandhan! Where your medicals referred also? I don't see it on your timeline.


No...I am not what 'referred' means..I did my MEDS before CO allocation and from the day one my CO got allocated, the status of MEDS is 'BF' - still not sure what that means


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

I still can't believe it... 5000 more cases?
I've been unemployed for 4 months only to wait for this visa (I used to think my visa will come shortly)
If by january there's still no grant and they're still working on 30 august, I'd rather withdraw my application and work in my country.. Sigh what a waste of time if it happens...


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> I still can't believe it... 5000 more cases?
> I've been unemployed for 4 months only to wait for this visa (I used to think my visa will come shortly)
> If by january there's still no grant and they're still working on 30 august, I'd rather withdraw my application and work in my country.. Sigh what a waste of time if it happens...


Hi Coblos,
I understand your frustration but we need to help each other in this case by posting updates from GH on this forum. I am very sure that they will start processing the Sep cases very soon. Be strong and I am very sure that God will smile on you very soon  .

As i have shared earlier as well I don't understand why they have referred Cat A cases to MOC when they already have a huge backlog. My case was Cat A case still got referred .I see Oct candidates are getting grant but no progress in my case (June applicant). 

My Story: I got my CO on Aug 30, but he asked me not get any medical done till he asks me for it. I waited for long and finally got it done on Oct 19th without CO's permission. On Oct 20th CO asked me for medical and then on Oct 22nd medical were referred. 

What I want to mention here is that my CO could have saved 2 months if he would have asked me to get the medicals done earlier or I should have gone ahead and done it myself without waiting for so long 

So moral of the story..... few things are beyond our control


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

This is an analysis on the number of the cases from our friend four2oz in pomsinoz forum.
Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 144



> Hi all,
> 
> as per information from the DIAC website, there were 100 new invitations to apply allocated in July 2012 (which would evetually mean 100 new lodged applications and therefore 100 new mediacal reports added in the queue). In August the number of invitations totalled 1,000 and September added another 2,000. We still miss the information on invitations issued in October and 1-14th of November, but the number we already know is 3,100 new applicants. On top of that, the above numbers are valid for visas 189 and 489 only. State Nominated sub-classes such as 190 type add another 115 applications in July, 741 in August, and 635 in September. Which makes it total 1491 applications. If put those figures together we get 4,591 applications to be processed along with the "old-school sub-class applications". And that makes me think that GH is not actually giving the figures just to get people off the phone. I tend to agree with their statistics.
> IMHO they are really short of resources. Especially if we consider that the summer-vacation season is now starting in Oz, all the pending applications may experience even greater delays in processing. And that makes me feel a bit depressed.


Guys, I need a suggestion here..
Do you think it's still possible for the MOC to finish the August cases by next week with such amount of cases?
And is it still possible for them to move to September cases this month?
Thanksn


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Coblos,
> I understand your frustration but we need to help each other in this case by posting updates from GH on this forum. I am very sure that they will start processing the Sep cases very soon. Be strong and I am very sure that God will smile on you very soon  .
> 
> As i have shared earlier as well I don't understand why they have referred Cat A cases to MOC when they already have a huge backlog. My case was Cat A case still got referred .I see Oct candidates are getting grant but no progress in my case (June applicant).
> ...


Yeah mudgil thanks, that's very kind of you 
I've sent an email to my agent right after I learnt the 5000 cases issue.
Hope she will give a suggestion based on her experience..
Hmmm sometime I feel like, immigrants like us are not treated equally & professionally sometime... It's normal though, it's their country, their land, and their rules 
I hope I'm wrong this time..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

coblos said:


> This is an analysis on the number of the cases from our friend four2oz in pomsinoz forum.
> 
> Thanksn


I dont see reason for Panic. 

a. the numbers mentioned for Skillselect are much lower than earlier months.
b. DIAC annual plan is 180k+ VISA, so avg monthly target is much higher, 
c. More than half of those Skillselect numbers could be onshore, so exclude them from this backlog

Skillselect monthly numbers were much below monthly avg so far.

If MoC/GH is not designed to handle this load, DIAC might not be able to reach annual target.


----------



## Nagaveni (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi guys,
I am new to this forum and my medicals has been referred on 6th September ,175 visa


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to this forum and my medicals has been referred on 6th September ,175 visa


Hello maybe you'd want to check this spreadsheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RXFEVWk2ZFpFNnc&single=true&gid=0&output=html


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to this forum and my medicals has been referred on 6th September ,175 visa


Hi Nagaveni,
Welcome to the world of "Medicals Referred...hence frustrated"  . As per the latest updates... the MOC is currently processing cases referred to them on Aug 30th. This latest update is unchanged since last 4 weeks  . We are hoping to see Sep cases to be processed soon.. fingers crossed...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Nagaveni,
> Welcome to the world of "Medicals Referred...hence frustrated"  . As per the latest updates... the MOC is currently processing cases referred to them on Aug 30th. This latest update is unchanged since last 4 weeks  . We are hoping to see Sep cases to be processed soon.. fingers crossed...
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Haha glad you didn't mention the 5000 cases..
Don't worry nagaveni, this place is a save haven for us


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

coblos said:


> Hello maybe you'd want to check this spreadsheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RXFEVWk2ZFpFNnc&single=true&gid=0&output=html


Someone need to keep this sheet rolling.
We saw a 189 Grant today Med Oct 13th, 

After all some good news is there


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

Dear All 

I have contacted Global Health today (15 Nov 2012 ) and GH informed me that they are working on 21 August 2012 paper based medicals and 31st August 2012 eHealth medicals.
HOC can't prioritised the medicals but at case officer request they can expediate the medicals even they are referred recently. We should have to contact CO and discuss our medicals issues with valid reason to expediate medicals if it is extremely urgent. Otherwise have to be in patience.

Thanks


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have contacted Global Health today (15 Nov 2012 ) and GH informed me that they are working on 21 August 2012 paper based medicals and 31st August 2012 eHealth medicals.
> HOC can't prioritised the medicals but at case officer request they can expediate the medicals even they are referred recently. We should have to contact CO and discuss our medicals issues with valid reason to expediate medicals if it is extremely urgent. Otherwise have to be in patience.
> ...


I've asked for an expedite processing two weeks ago...
Still no news..
Maybe they will choose which one is urgent which one is "not"


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

coblos said:


> I've asked it two weeks ago...
> Still no news..
> Maybe they will choose which one is urgent which one is "not"


Hi Coblos 

Did you or your agent contacted CO for priority prossessing request.

Did CO informed you that yours medicals are put in priority processing list.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi Coblos
> 
> Did you or your agent contacted CO for priority prossessing request.
> 
> Did CO informed you that yours medicals are put in priority processing list.


My agent did it on my behalf bishnu..
My CO kept saying that he understands my situation, and he will monitor my status regularly..
But he never said that my request is granted...


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

coblos said:


> My agent did it on my behalf bishnu..
> My CO kept saying that he understands my situation, and he will monitor my status regularly..
> But he never said that my request is granted...


Just relax 

If CO knew your situation then definitly your medicals will finalized soon. 

I also emailed my agent to contact my CO for priority prossessing today also.

Last week also I informed him to Contact CO and request him to put our medicals in priority processing list. My replied he will do his best.

But today I told him, if he does not then I will email CO even I am not authorized to contact CO


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Just relax
> 
> If CO knew your situation then definitly your medicals will finalized soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks bishnu 
I hope your agent & CO will fully understand your situation.
Their efforts are meaningful right?
Cheers


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

coblos said:


> Thanks bishnu
> I hope your agent & CO will fully understand your situation.
> Their efforts are meaningful right?
> Cheers


Yes coblos 

Case officer have that authority.
I hope your Visa will be grant in next week.

Thanks


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Just relax
> 
> ...
> But today I told him, if he does not then I will email CO even I am not authorized to contact CO



i think CO wont reply u, since u r not authorized


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

thewall said:


> i think CO wont reply u, since u r not authorized


Yes I know he won't replied. I am just hoping he/she can understand my situation.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> i think CO wont reply u, since u r not authorized


I was lucky then,
Back in october I was curious about my visa status after I had done my health exam in September. I didn't know about "medicals referred" back then (my agent didn't tell me either).
I also didn't know that I shouldn't contact my CO directly.
He stated in a health request letter, that I should contact him if there's something I wanted to ask. So I did it.
I asked him about my visa and he explained about my medicals were being referrred to the MOC.
Then I told my agent, and then my agent said that I shouldn't have contacted my CO directly... 
Well, my email to the CO back in october gave a huge impact haha


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys, how do you find out if your medicals have been referred? Does your CO tell you this automatically? or is it on your application status. I have applied for 190..did my med on Nov 5..they received them on Nov 9 but no mention about anything else.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Rockron said:


> Hey guys, how do you find out if your medicals have been referred? Does your CO tell you this automatically? or is it on your application status. I have applied for 190..did my med on Nov 5..they received them on Nov 9 but no mention about anything else.


In my case I found it from my CO (My visa subclass doesn't have an e-visa status check).
Maybe you could check on the DIAC website in visa status check section


----------



## ellaspeak (Oct 29, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Anybody there under 175 and applicant of June or earlier than June. I guess I am the last man standing.....
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil



You are not alone mudgil.

175 e-Visa : 28th June |CO: 29th Aug | Medical referred: 17th Sep | Finalised: Waiting


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi guys,
My agent have just called me, she said Global Health couldn't find my medicals...
Mine was e-health case, how could it just disappear...?
It's so strange
My CO said his already referred it in 12 Sept... But GH & MOC couldn't find it now...

She said if they still unable to find it I have to redo my medical exam..
What a pain, the price is too costly here in my country..

Did anyone ever experience this?
Is it possible that my delay is caused by they couldn't locate my medicals?
And if they finally find it, could it mean they will process my medical rightaway?
Thanks


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

coblos said:


> Hi guys,
> My agent have just called me, she said Global Health couldn't find my medicals...
> Mine was e-health case, how could it just disappear...?
> It's so strange
> ...


Since it was done through e-health, is it possible to ask for it from where you made you med? There should be another copy of it somewhere.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Since it was done through e-health, is it possible to ask for it from where you made you med? There should be another copy of it somewhere.


Thanks dbrain,
i've just contacted my agent asking can I just ask the clinic to reupload it again.
Taking another exam is a heavy burden for me honestly...
Hope she'll reply soon


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Rockron said:


> Hey guys, how do you find out if your medicals have been referred? Does your CO tell you this automatically? or is it on your application status. I have applied for 190..did my med on Nov 5..they received them on Nov 9 but no mention about anything else.


Hi Rockron,
Check your status, it will be in mentioned in your status...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ellaspeak said:


> You are not alone mudgil.
> 
> 175 e-Visa : 28th June |CO: 29th Aug | Medical referred: 17th Sep | Finalised: Waiting


Ha.....I am sorry for you my friend...I am very sure it has been long wait for you as well..but as your medical were referred much before as compare to mine. I hope and pray that your wait will be over soon.....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> Hi guys,
> My agent have just called me, she said Global Health couldn't find my medicals...
> Mine was e-health case, how could it just disappear...?
> It's so strange
> ...


Hi Coblos,
I am so sorry to know this. Do you remember we have seen such posts earlier as well? This is what ppl mentioned as technical problem... This is ridiculous.... 

I suggest you to contact your panel clinic directly and they should upload the already done medical reports without any further delay. I also assume that they will process your medicals immediately.

But after knowing this incident... should we consider that now they are currently processing 12 Sep cases  ??

My best wishes are with you... hope this will be solved soon...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

coblos said:


> Hi guys,
> My agent have just called me, she said Global Health couldn't find my medicals...
> Mine was e-health case, how could it just disappear...?
> It's so strange
> ...


Hi Coblos 

First be absolutly sure that GH couldn't locate your medicals by contacting GH by telephone by yourself or by Your agent.
Then visit your clinic and contact your panel doctor. Upload again your previous medicals in clinic. After uploading contact GH next day to confirm whether they have received your medicals or not. Act quickly

Thanks


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Coblos,
> I am so sorry to know this. Do you remember we have seen such posts earlier as well? This is what ppl mentioned as technical problem... This is ridiculous....
> 
> I suggest you to contact your panel clinic directly and they should upload the already done medical reports without any further delay. I also assume that they will process your medicals immediately.
> ...


Thanks Mudgil
technical problem or unprofessional work.. :confused2:
I have contacted the clinic today, they said they've already uploaded it on 11 Sep (back in september I've also asked them)
They also said it is impossible to reupload it through the e-health system, but they still have an access on the result.
Can you believe it, it's A on the x-ray an A on the medical exam result...
I hope Monday will bring good news for us


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi Coblos
> 
> First be absolutly sure that GH couldn't locate your medicals by contacting GH by telephone by yourself or by Your agent.
> Then visit your clinic and contact your panel doctor. Upload again your previous medicals in clinic. After uploading contact GH next day to confirm whether they have received your medicals or not. Act quickly
> ...


My agent has contacted GH directly and they couldn't find my meds.
The problem is my clinic couldn't re-upload it, but they still have an access on the result...
Maybe they could resend it by email to the GH?
I don't know... just waiting for a confirmation from GH to my agent...

Umm, if my clinic resend/re-upload the medical result, will i affect my referral date bishnu?
For example if I ask my panel clinic to re-upload it on 19 Nov, I will be referred on Nov 19 or even later..
that's pretty unfair, as my original date is Sep 12...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

so they already reached 12 Sep ?


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd like to share some good news from pomsinoz forum
Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 146
It's posted by our friend LeslieF



> For those stil waiting, I sent an email to GH and this was the response:
> 
> Global Health is currently experiencing a backlog in processing health cases. They are currently processing eHealth cases received in the first week of September 2012. They will get to your cases as soon as they can, and are trying to address these issues. Assessment of your results may, however, still take a number of weeks (6-8 weeks would be a realistic estimate). The results will be made available to your case officer when finalised.
> 
> ...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

but this is wht they told me earlier this week.

i hope its 4 to max 6 week not 8. due to drop in 175/176 applicant.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> My agent has contacted GH directly and they couldn't find my meds.
> The problem is my clinic couldn't re-upload it, but they still have an access on the result...
> Maybe they could resend it by email to the GH?
> I don't know... just waiting for a confirmation from GH to my agent...
> ...


Hi Coblos,
I am very sure that they would consider you with earlier date (Sep 12) only. They are asking you to get medical done again because they are currently processing your case. Once they receive it again (either from clinic by email or you get it done again) they will process it immediately.

If I am not wrong Mannu's case was similar and GH asked him to get the medicals done again and then he got his case processed immediately.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> I'd like to share some good news from pomsinoz forum
> Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 146
> It's posted by our friend LeslieF


As Wall has said I expect that the referred cases in Sep would be much lesser as the number of applicants dropped because of introduction EOI acceptance process. I think it would have picked up again with cases referred in Nov.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Coblos,
> I am very sure that they would consider you with earlier date (Sep 12) only. They are asking you to get medical done again because they are currently processing your case. Once they receive it again (either from clinic by email or you get it done again) they will process it immediately.
> 
> If I am not wrong Mannu's case was similar and GH asked him to get the medicals done again and then he got his case processed immediately.
> ...


Whattt?? Do you mean GH are currently processing my meds?
How can they process it while they said my case was missing?
Haha happiness & sadness mixed up in my mind...
At first I thought my agent called GH, and asking about my result, then they said there's no cases with my name...


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> Whattt?? Do you mean GH are currently processing my meds?
> How can they process it while they said my case was missing?
> Haha happiness & sadness mixed up in my mind...
> At first I thought my agent called GH, and asking about my result, then they said there's no cases with my name...


I assume so...why they will check your medicals without an intention of processing your case. I don't think that they will even check anyone's medical report in their system just because an agent has called them.....


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

coblos said:


> My agent has contacted GH directly and they couldn't find my meds.
> The problem is my clinic couldn't re-upload it, but they still have an access on the result...
> Maybe they could resend it by email to the GH?
> I don't know... just waiting for a confirmation from GH to my agent...
> ...


Dear coblos 

With my experience my medicals are placed in queue even my initial medicals were done on April. My case is little bit different from yours. 

At the moment you have to wait for conformation from GH. 
As you have said that your CO replied that your Medicals were referred on 12 Sept. It means that GH must have received your medicals. 

I don't think your medicals will placed in queue. 

Thanks


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> As Wall has said I expect that the referred cases in Sep would be much lesser as the number of applicants dropped because of introduction EOI acceptance process. I think it would have picked up again with cases referred in Nov.
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


exactly, this month they released 3k Invites, so now it will start to rise again, hope we could escape before next wave


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,seniors

What does MEDICAL REFFERED means?

I did my medical on 26 Oct. & after one week when I called the hospital to know about the status, they told me that, reports were Absolutely perfect and were send to Australia. 

How I would be able to know whether my medicals are refferd or not? as Hospital here in India told me that there were no issues related to the reports


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hi,seniors
> 
> What does MEDICAL REFFERED means?
> 
> ...


scroll back - u will find the email address I posted earlier.

I did it 27th in Delhi - clinic were not able to upload until Oct31, then GH confirmed it got referred.

it means u r in a queue, results r not finalized in order for u to get Grant


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hi,seniors
> 
> What does MEDICAL REFFERED means?
> 
> ...


It means that MOC will also check your medicals and now you are in a big queue. I have a similar case here my medicals are perfect. Ut still referred to MOC


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

coblos said:


> Whattt?? Do you mean GH are currently processing my meds?
> How can they process it while they said my case was missing?
> Haha happiness & sadness mixed up in my mind...
> At first I thought my agent called GH, and asking about my result, then they said there's no cases with my name...



Keep us posted once u submit wht they asked & receive Grant next week.
dont forget u owe us a treat :eyebrows:, when we meet in Oz 

Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> I assume so...why they will check your medicals without an intention of processing your case. I don't think that they will even check anyone's medical report in their system just because an agent has called them.....



Well, I guess its godsent, pure pure coincidence in his case.

But I trust they are kind enough to check your file online status & revert as soon as they can. Now that said, I dont encourage ppl to shower status check request on them - u can also see the progress reflecting on such great froums, where we meet 

Bottomline: Its seems Current Processing is Sep12th, Wow - 12 days in a week is fantastic. At this speed, Mine (Oct31st) shud be near by Dec 14th ray2: 

:xmasunwrap: :xmastree: :tree:


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Hi All, 
I am a silent follower in this forum .I have a query .I got a bit tensed and confused as i never checked the "Document Checklist " page earlier. My "Application Status" page shows my medicals as Referred (18th Sep ) , but the "Document Checklist" shows medicals as requested. Can you frnds in this forum let me know if it is the normal process.

Application Status Page:-

18/09/2012 Further medical results referred 
18/09/2012 Further medical results referred 
18/09/2012 Further medical results referred 
18/09/2012 Further medical results referred 
18/09/2012 HIV blood test referred 

Document Checklist Page:-
25/09/2012	Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Requested	
25/09/2012	Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Requested


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

yes Normal, let us kno once u receive sth great in coming week 

Application Status Page:-
*this shows evaluation stage in GH*

Document Checklist Page:-
*this shows COs assessment on your case.*


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks thewall for the Clarification 
Surely will update you guys with my status.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Hi All,
> I am a silent follower in this forum .I have a query .I got a bit tensed and confused as i never checked the "Document Checklist " page earlier. My "Application Status" page shows my medicals as Referred (18th Sep ) , but the "Document Checklist" shows medicals as requested. Can you frnds in this forum let me know if it is the normal process.
> 
> Application Status Page:-
> ...


Hi Dev,
No need to tensed, your medical reports are forwarded to MOC for further evaluation. As TheWall said I also request you to please please updates us as soon as you hear any thing from GH, this is extremely useful to keep track on their processing speed.

Wish you all the best.....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've read in pomsinoz.com that somebody's meds where finalized Nov 16. Medicals where referred September 12. This great news indeed. Mine was referred September 25. Hopefully it wouldn't be that long now. Keep it up GH!


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> I've read in pomsinoz.com that somebody's meds where finalized Nov 16. Medicals where referred September 12. This great news indeed. Mine was referred September 25. Hopefully it wouldn't be that long now. Keep it up GH!


Thanks drain for the update... This confirms that our friend Coblos is now in the front of the queue  great going GH 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> I assume so...why they will check your medicals without an intention of processing your case. I don't think that they will even check anyone's medical report in their system just because an agent has called them.....


Haha that's what I thought mudgil.
My pessimistic view is:
My CO referred my A category medical & x-ray result on 12 sept.
After months of waiting, maybe my agent started to feel sorry about my condition, and decided to call the GH...
Then GH asked my agent about my name, application ID, birth of date etc...
And voila! They're unable to find it..
Then my agent called me, asked on what clinic I had done my medical exam...
I gave it, and my agent forwarded the required info to my CO...
Aaaannddd we're both waiting for confirmation now....
In this scenario, GH hasn't processed my cases yet... It's purely coincidental...

But my optimistic view is:
My CO referred my A category medical & x-ray result on 12 sept.
Then after 2 months GH finally reached their hands on Sept cases...
They saw a 12 Sept case on the e-health system, but unable to find anything inside... (strange isn't it?)
Then they decided to ask my case officer, my case officer asked my agent, and eventually my agent asked me..
In this scenario, GH will resume processing my case after they found it/after the clinic re-submit the result...

Phew what a complicated scenario haha.
The strange thing is, on 9 Oct my CO confirmed that he had received my case and referred it on 12 sept..
Suddenly on 16 Nov, GH said my case was missing...
How could an online case become lost?? :confused2:
And if it's not there since the beginning, I assume they'd never intend to process my case, as they never aware of its existence..


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hi,seniors
> 
> What does MEDICAL REFFERED means?
> 
> ...


My medical & x-ray result has an A score..
But still referred by the case officer...
Maybe because of my country of origin is a high risk country? (my agent said so)
But many of my friends who studied in Australia never experienced this "referred" situation...
It's mysterious somehow..
sherlock holmes should solve this mystery..


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> Keep us posted once u submit wht they asked & receive Grant next week.
> dont forget u owe us a treat :eyebrows:, when we meet in Oz
> 
> Cheers!


Sure thewall, as you can see, I post anything here everyday
Of course a treat for all of you guys


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Dear coblos
> 
> With my experience my medicals are placed in queue even my initial medicals were done on April. My case is little bit different from yours.
> 
> ...


Thanks bishnu.
Yeah it's the strange thing, my CO confirmed he received and referred it on 12 Sep, but now it's missing..
I really hope, although this situation is confusing, it's a good sign from GH for all of us, and hope there's a good result in the end..


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

coblos said:


> Haha that's what I thought mudgil.
> My pessimistic view is:
> My CO referred my A category medical & x-ray result on 12 sept.
> After months of waiting, maybe my agent started to feel sorry about my condition, and decided to call the GH...
> ...



I tend to side with your optimistic view coblos.. based on what ive read on another forum, they might have reached your case already..


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> I tend to side with your optimistic view coblos.. based on what ive read on another forum, they might have reached your case already..


Thanks dbrain!
I really hope it's a good sign..


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> I tend to side with your optimistic view coblos.. based on what ive read on another forum, they might have reached your case already..


I agree with you dbrain...


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> Haha that's what I thought mudgil.
> My pessimistic view is:
> My CO referred my A category medical & x-ray result on 12 sept.
> After months of waiting, maybe my agent started to feel sorry about my condition, and decided to call the GH...
> ...


Hi all,
Please check Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 148 , our friend ustooz's medical were referred on 12 Sep and now he/she got grant...sign of good news 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Mudgil, I think that was paper based application..do we have any online september case finalized this week..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

online is of course 4-5 days ahead of Paper based.

btw, i have noticed few 190 applicants started getting straight Finalization lately (Med done 2nd week november).


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

thewall said:


> online is of course 4-5 days ahead of Paper based.
> 
> btw, i have noticed few 190 applicants started getting straight Finalization lately (Med done 2nd week november).


Hi devendra,
Wall is right...eHealth is 4-5 days ahead of appear based application. But we are yet to know a e case finalised this week.

RegardsMudgil


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi devendra,
> Wall is right...eHealth is 4-5 days ahead of appear based application. But we are yet to know a e case finalised this week.
> 
> RegardsMudgil


This is good news if this true. Come on GH! :clap2:


----------



## Nagaveni (Nov 15, 2012)

*Nagaveni*

I was referred on 5th of September as per my CO's recent mail(my agaent had mailed for priority processing but my CO has refrained to do so). My medicals still in referred state,just cant understand how the medicals finalization is patterened.WAIT....WAIT and WAIT........dont know a way ahead.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> I was referred on 5th of September as per my CO's recent mail(my agaent had mailed for priority processing but my CO has refrained to do so). My medicals still in referred state,just cant understand how the medicals finalization is patterened.WAIT....WAIT and WAIT........dont know a way ahead.


r u 175/176?

anyway, check latest status with GH, since u got refered long bak


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Friends, I got some news from my agent this morning.
She said it was GH who informed that my medical exam had been missing.
And from her email, my conclusion is: my x-ray result is not missing, but it's only my medical exam result which is missing..
GH seems to have started processing my 12 Sep case, but only found an x-ray result there...
So it starts to explain the whole strange thing..
I hope they found my medical exam result, and I really hope they'll continue processing my case.


----------



## Nagaveni (Nov 15, 2012)

thewall said:


> r u 175/176?
> 
> anyway, check latest status with GH, since u got refered long bak



Mine is 175 visa applied on 25th June ,CO -allocated on 30th August,Medicals completed on 3th Sepetmber,Medicals referred on 5th September,Visa-STILL WAITING


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> Friends, I got some news from my agent this morning.
> She said it was GH who informed that my medical exam had been missing.
> And from her email, my conclusion is: my x-ray result is not missing, but it's only my medical exam result which is missing..
> GH seems to have started processing my 12 Sep case, but only found an x-ray result there...
> ...


Hi COblos,
I hope that the issue gets resolved soon, but I really find it funny... where the hell your medical result went... either it was not uploaded or uploaded wrongly..otherwise I don't any reason why one not able to find it... What is your plan to get it solved? will you ask your doctor to upload it again or will get the medical again?

Whatever it is, I guess this week will be decisive for you 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi COblos,
> I hope that the issue gets resolved soon, but I really find it funny... where the hell your medical result went... either it was not uploaded or uploaded wrongly..otherwise I don't any reason why one not able to find it... What is your plan to get it solved? will you ask your doctor to upload it again or will get the medical again?
> 
> Whatever it is, I guess this week will be decisive for you
> ...


Hi Mudgil thanks by the way,
Hmmm after the first email, my agent told me that she managed to contact Global Health this morning.
And GH confirmed that my medical exam result had been uploaded on 12 sept.
My agent said it seemed that they had found my medical exam result.
The lady on GH also said that she would forward it to the MOC, as a matter of priority as requested by my CO.
My CO has also confirmed that GH has requested MOC to urgently assess it.
it seemed that GH never really forwarded my CO priority request before this day, 
and they never told my CO that they would forward the priority request to the MOC before...

I don't know how to react...
After all this waiting and unpredictable things, I tend to believe that everything in this visa process isn't as easy as I think...
so although the lady in GH said she would ask MOC to prioritize my case, I don't feel relieved at all...
Beside that my agent said "it seemed that they had found your medical result"... She used "it seemed", kinda uncertain isnt it?
Arrgghhhh frustrating...

Umm, I got confused about the relation between GH & MOC.
Do MOC work in an institution named Global Health? 
Or are they independent and just cooperating with GH?
Thanks


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Query on Form 160 and 26*

Dear All,

I am trying to download Form 160 and 26 for medicals.
I have been able to download Form 26 successfully.

However form 160 I am getting only one page .. is it right??
Can anyone please share Form 160..

Thank You
Regards
RK


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am trying to download Form 160 and 26 for medicals.
> I have been able to download Form 26 successfully.
> ...



i think its not needed for Skillselect online applicants.

u can do online submission of forms from Organize health link


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> i think its not needed for Skillselect online applicants.
> 
> u can do online submission of forms from Organize health link


My case is strange.. The online Link does no work for me.. It gives a blank page... But for my dependents it is working so I have done online for my dependent but for me I need the form to take the Print out and go to the clinic.

Regards
RK


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am trying to download Form 160 and 26 for medicals.
> I have been able to download Form 26 successfully.
> ...


here is the link, its a 6 page form, you would only need to fill some parts and some parts needs to be filled at the time of medicals in front of the examiner,

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

hey RKV ,
FORM 160 has 6 pages out of which first 2 pages contains instructions and rest of the four pages is application and plz check the following link for form 160 where u can download the form 160 directly.
immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

avin said:


> hey RKV ,
> FORM 160 has 6 pages out of which first 2 pages contains instructions and rest of the four pages is application and plz check the following link for form 160 where u can download the form 160 directly.
> immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf


Thank you very much..

Managed to sort out the Form 160!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Anybody finalized today (Nov 17)?


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Anybody finalized today (Nov 17)?


I think this day is negative sir..
It's 7.32 PM in sydney now


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> Hi Mudgil thanks by the way,
> Hmmm after the first email, my agent told me that she managed to contact Global Health this morning.
> And GH confirmed that my medical exam result had been uploaded on 12 sept.
> My agent said it seemed that they had found my medical exam result.
> ...


This case is a great example of lack of coordination. This is not only frustrating but annoying also. 

I hope that MOC will now prioritize your case and you will hear the sweet music soon  . I believe that MOC works for GH....

Keep us posted... I hope it goes well ray2:

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

*Today's Update???*

Do we have any successful finalization of medicals today??


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> This case is a great example of lack of coordination. This is not only frustrating but annoying also.
> 
> I hope that MOC will now prioritize your case and you will hear the sweet music soon  . I believe that MOC works for GH....
> 
> ...


Thanks mudgil...
So anybody here knows the difference between GH & MOC?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

*Global Health* assesses and processes offshore Immigration health examinations.

*Global Health* assists panel members, Australian missions and health services in Australia with information, support and expert advice. It provides a single point of contact for all offshore immigration health related enquiries for panel members and departmental staff.

Established in February 2008, Global Health (formerly known as the Health Operations Centre) incorporated the work of the Global Medical Unit (GMU), the Local Clearance Unit (LCU) and the Health Assessment Service (HAS), which included the health undertaking service.

What does Global Health do?
Global Health is responsible for operational issues related to health and health processing in the department.

More specifically, Global Health manages the international panel physician network, including:

•keeping the contact details of panel members up to date
•appointing and removing panel members including doctors, their locums and chief radiologists
•communicating changes in process and policy to panel members
•producing information newsletters for panel members
•organising and conducting onsite audit visits of panel clinics
•auditing health examinations
•answering procedural questions
•providing advice on medical issues to the panel members and
•investigating health related complaints and issues.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> Thanks mudgil...
> So anybody here knows the difference between GH & MOC?


I guess that MOC is a designation (Medical Officer of CommonWealth) or a professional and various MOCs work for GH. So GH is a department or an organisation and MOCs work for them...

It is just a guess...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> I guess that MOC is a designation (Medical Officer of CommonWealth) or a professional and various MOCs work for GH. So GH is a department or an organisation and MOCs work for them...
> 
> It is just a guess...
> 
> ...


Thanks Mudgil, I know the MOC stands for Medical Officer of the Commonwealth,
I know they're a group of doctors/staffs/whatever whose duty is to assess any medical results which are referred to them.
But what I don't really understand is the relation between GH & MOC, are they employer & employee or are they equal in standing,
Thanks for the explanation Mudgil & thewall


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> Thanks Mudgil, I know the MOC stands for Medical Officer of the Commonwealth,
> I know they're a group of doctors/staffs/whatever whose duty is to assess any medical results which are referred to them.
> But what I don't really understand is the relation between GH & MOC, are they employer & employee or are they equal in standing,
> Thanks for the explanation Mudgil & thewall


GH is employer and MOC are employees...I guess


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

*Golden email*

ALLLL RIIIGHHHHTTT!!!
This morning around 07.30 A.M. in Indonesia, I woke up because my phone was vibrating..
And then I checked it up,
Aaannddd there was a golden email of visa approval guys!
My agent asked for priority request once again yesterday (she & my CO had asked for it before), and they said they would ask the MOC to prioritize it.
Then today I got the grant.
Ohhh christ I can't believe this, feels like a dream 

I want to thank all of the moderators of the forum, all of the guys here, especially GDP the creator of the golden spreadsheet, thanks also to mudgil, thewall, bishnu, manu, aditi, dbrain, and all my friends here, although we never meet directly in person, always there to support and help me.

I have a question,
In my grant letter it is stated that I didn't have to print any visa label on my passport. The DIAC will keep an electronic record of your visa and will access it when I travel in and out of the country (Australia).
But it is also stated that I might have a problem whenever I'm going to Australia via a third country/transit country.
My plan is I'm going to Malaysia first and then from there I go to Australia
Is there any suggestion on this, based on your experience guys?

Hope your visa will be granted soon guys!
I'll pray for you!
Thank you guys


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats coblos..its really a great news.. Very positive start of the day..


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations coblos! I believe you are still on a high right now.. Hopefully it's our turn. Mine was referred September 25th.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

coblos said:


> ALLLL RIIIGHHHHTTT!!!
> This morning around 07.30 A.M. in Indonesia, I woke up because my phone was vibrating..
> And then I checked it up,
> Aaannddd there was a golden email of visa approval guys!
> ...



Congrates :clap2: lane:

what about our forum promised meet-up in Oz, where r u heading ? :eyebrows:

:focus:

I recommend, u get it stamped on passport, even if entering Oz doesnt need the sticker- like said the transit counrty might become issue. 

Goodluck & enjoy happy hours like forever


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> Congrates :clap2: lane:
> 
> what about our forum promised meet-up in Oz, where r u heading ? :eyebrows:
> 
> ...


Haha okay I'll treat you whenever we have a chance to meet 
Thanks thewall for the suggestion, I'll call the embassy to ask about it
Yours will come shortly, it will happen!


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Congrats coblos..its really a great news.. Very positive start of the day..


Thanks devendra!
Yours will come soon, I believe it, it will happen!


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Wow! Congratulations coblos! I believe you are still on a high right now.. Hopefully it's our turn. Mine was referred September 25th.


Haha your right,
Thank you so much dbrain
Believe me,
It will happen for you & the rest of the guys here!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

coblos said:


> Haha okay I'll treat you whenever we have a chance to meet
> ...




not only me, all the folks tht got MED referred on this thread until yesterday 
u happened to be one of the most active mover of this thread :ranger:


Cheers!


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

thewall said:


> not only me, all the folks tht got MED referred on this thread until yesterday
> u happened to be one of the most active mover of this thread :ranger:
> 
> 
> Cheers!


This would be a great idea. We should plan a meet-up by next year. Hopefully all of us will get the golden email.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> not only me, all the folks tht got MED referred on this thread until yesterday
> u happened to be one of the most active mover of this thread :ranger:
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Free beers for all of you!
Haha


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

coblos said:


> ALLLL RIIIGHHHHTTT!!!
> This morning around 07.30 A.M. in Indonesia, I woke up because my phone was vibrating..
> And then I checked it up,
> Aaannddd there was a golden email of visa approval guys!
> ...


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Does this mean to say that GH is already processing cases as of Sept 12?


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Dear Cobolos
> 
> Congratulations and Enjoy, have a great journey to Australia.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you bishnu!
Yours will come shortly, thanks for being very kind to me here in this forum


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Does this mean to say that GH is already processing cases as of Sept 12?


I think yes it is dbrain!


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

coblos said:


> ALLLL RIIIGHHHHTTT!!!
> This morning around 07.30 A.M. in Indonesia, I woke up because my phone was vibrating..
> And then I checked it up,
> Aaannddd there was a golden email of visa approval guys!
> ...


Congratulations Coblos!!! Have a blast !!

As for the VISA label, I am going to get it stamped in my passport since I heard there were cases where people were asked to show the VISA label, especially in the Indian airport, London...etc.

Regards,
A


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> ALLLL RIIIGHHHHTTT!!!
> This morning around 07.30 A.M. in Indonesia, I woke up because my phone was vibrating..
> And then I checked it up,
> Aaannddd there was a golden email of visa approval guys!
> ...


There you go my friend......Many Many Congratulations.... :clap2: As I told you, I knew that this week gonna finish your wait...

I think you should get it stamped. You have worked so hard for this, you deserve to have it stamped, and you should look at it every morning  .

You have been a great help and definitely one of the most active members on this thread. We have shared our frustrations and problems over these days. 

I wish you all the best for future and an amazing life in Australia.

Congrats once again...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Does this mean to say that GH is already processing cases as of Sept 12?


Hi dbrain,
I have just called GH and first she told the same old story of "huge backlog" and "currently processing Aug 30". Then I asked her how can a huge department be at the same "date of processing" for last one month...then she took some time and updated the information as "department is currently processing Sep 6 cases"...

Now I am laughing while I am typing this post, we are in a state of great confusion where we want to get more information from GH. But when we get it from them we have no reason to be confident about the info because different info come from different ppl  .

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Congratulations Coblos!!! Have a blast !!
> 
> As for the VISA label, I am going to get it stamped in my passport since I heard there were cases where people were asked to show the VISA label, especially in the Indian airport, London...etc.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree with Aditi, In India, immigration officer wont let us fly until we have a proper document to enter the destination country and I am very sure that Indian immigration officer wont have the Aussie visa details and access to the Aussie online visa system 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi dbrain,
> I have just called GH and first she told the same old story of "huge backlog" and "currently processing Aug 30". Then I asked her how can a huge department be at the same "date of processing" for last one month...then she took some time and updated the information as "department is currently processing Sep 6 cases"...
> 
> Now I am laughing while I am typing this post, we are in a state of great confusion where we want to get more information from GH. But when we get it from them we have no reason to be confident about the info because different info come from different ppl  .
> ...


That is what I am reading from other forums as well. Maybe it's safe to say that they are progressing into September cases right. I've read in another forum that someone's meds (referred September 12) where finalized last Friday.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> That is what I am reading from other forums as well. Maybe it's safe to say that they are progressing into September cases right. I've read in another forum that someone's meds (referred September 12) where finalized last Friday.


Then definitely it is a good news.. we need to keep track of it and share it over this forum...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## ellaspeak (Oct 29, 2012)

coblos said:


> ALLLL RIIIGHHHHTTT!!!
> This morning around 07.30 A.M. in Indonesia, I woke up because my phone was vibrating..
> And then I checked it up,
> Aaannddd there was a golden email of visa approval guys!
> ...



Congratulations Coblos!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
It made me excited... :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


_
*"Even if there is pain now
Everything would be all right
For as long as the world still turns
There will be night and day
Can you hear me
There's a rainbow always after the rain" - lyrics from Rainbow*_


175 e-Visa : 28th June |CO: 29th Aug | Medical referred: 17th Sep | Finalised: Waiting :


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> There you go my friend......Many Many Congratulations.... :clap2: As I told you, I knew that this week gonna finish your wait...
> 
> I think you should get it stamped. You have worked so hard for this, you deserve to have it stamped, and you should look at it every morning  .
> 
> ...


Thx mudgil & aditi for the suggestion,
I have called the australian Visa application centre (AVAC) in indonesia, unfortunately they said they couldn't give any stamp/label on my passport, because it had been the rules from DIAC.
They suggested me to bring the copy of my visa grant letter whenever I'm travelling in third country/transit country, just like what my agent had said before.
Hope all of you be granted soon


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

ellaspeak said:


> Congratulations Coblos!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> It made me excited... :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ellaspeak.
Your meds was referred on 17 Sep, I believe it won't be long for the golden email to arrive at your inbox


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

coblos said:


> Thanks ellaspeak.
> Your meds was referred on 17 Sep, I believe it won't be long for the golden email to arrive at your inbox


Hi guys,

I have been a silent follower of this thread since two weeks.. Congrats Coblos on your visa grant!!!!!  

Now let me explain my case here.. We did our medicals on 25th of October.. When we did our medicals, everything went fine for myself and my kid.. But for my husband, they said we need to take some further tests because of some issue..

And he took the further tests and took the prescribed medicines.. And underwent the test again and got certified from the doctor.. 

The panel doctor(where we did the test), said he has uploaded the medicals of all 3 of us (with my husband's extra test reports).. 

Now we have got a mail from the CO as below...

"Dear Mr XXX,
Thankyou for the attached documents, awaiting medicals to be cleared for spouse."

So does that mean my medicals has been referred..

The sad part of my case is,I have applied for visa through an agent..So I am not able to see the status of the visa online as well.. (as my agent wont share the evisa website login password)..

Guys.. Can somebody help me.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread since two weeks.. Congrats Coblos on your visa grant!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi reachsvinoth,

Just take the transcation reference number and login.
You do not need any login password to check the status.
Click on the link below and enter the required info.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Cheers,
R.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Coblos,

Many COngrats for the visa approval. Party Hard now. 
Could you please share with us why ur medicals were referred, If you dont mind.

Cheers,
R.


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

*As of today:*

Good Afternoon

I can confirm that your examination results were received and are currently with Global Health for processing.

Global Health is currently experiencing a backlog in processing health cases, late last week they were processing electronic cases received on 30 August 2012. They will get your case as soon as they can, and are trying to address these issues. 

Please contact your case officer if you need further information. Please don't contact Global Health directly - better that they focus on getting through the backlog


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi reachsvinoth,
> 
> Just take the transcation reference number and login.
> You do not need any login password to check the status.
> ...


Hi rinkesh,

Thanks a lot for your reply.. But I would have tried the above link atleast hundred times.. Whenever I try to login, it says "System temporarily not available".

Is there anybody on the forum who has been able to login thru this link...

Thanks..


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi rinkesh,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply.. But I would have tried the above link atleast hundred times.. Whenever I try to login, it says "System temporarily not available".
> 
> ...


It works. I have just checked my staus there. 
try the link below, it might work for u.

Check the Progress of an Online Application

Cheers,
R.


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

zakinaeem said:


> *As of today:*
> 
> Good Afternoon
> 
> ...


Are they still processing 30th Aug??? I thought they are into september... ..this 30th Aug date is driving me crazy...


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

I have never been able to login to the link..

Can you please suggest where I am going wrong..


----------



## mannu5 (Sep 28, 2012)

coblos said:


> ALLLL RIIIGHHHHTTT!!!
> This morning around 07.30 A.M. in Indonesia, I woke up because my phone was vibrating..
> And then I checked it up,
> Aaannddd there was a golden email of visa approval guys!
> ...


WOW Coblos!!! Great News!!! Many Congratulations. Have a blast now!!! Feeling great to hear your grant...enjoy buddy!!!

Will pray for others who have been waiting since long. Want to hear good news from Benoli and Simonbrads now!!! praying for both of you.

Cheers,


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> I have never been able to login to the link..
> 
> Can you please suggest where I am going wrong..



your timeline almost similar to mine, u can contact GH.
but i assume we r put in queue. I did it on OCT27th, got ref on Oct31st i suppose

keep us posted on your progress

cheers!


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi rinkesh,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply.. But I would have tried the above link atleast hundred times.. Whenever I try to login, it says "System temporarily not available".
> 
> ...


I have checked my status just now.. it works for me. Are you able to see the 1st screen where we enter our details??? if yes, then make sure that you enter the DOB of the primary applicant.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> I have checked my status just now.. it works for me. Are you able to see the 1st screen where we enter our details??? if yes, then make sure that you enter the DOB of the primary applicant.
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil



Unfortunately Skillselect-189 subclass Status page doesnt reflect status so nicely as in the old 175 (had 2 different page for status updates). in fact, i think 189 page doesnt reveal MED status unless CO checks & update. And it could only happen once CO receives MED from GH/MOC.

As this thread suggests, Finalization still in Mid Sep (just noticed another Mid Sep applicant got finalized last week).

Cheers!


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

mannu5 said:


> WOW Coblos!!! Great News!!! Many Congratulations. Have a blast now!!! Feeling great to hear your grant...enjoy buddy!!!
> 
> Will pray for others who have been waiting since long. Want to hear good news from Benoli and Simonbrads now!!! praying for both of you.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks mannu!
Thanks for the guidance senior


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Are they still processing 30th Aug??? I thought they are into september... ..this 30th Aug date is driving me crazy...


Hi Devendra,
I called GH today and they said the same "30th Aug" story. I questioned about how they can be on Aug 30th for last 1 month, then she verified the details and corrected the info and told that they are processing Sep 6 cases. But our observations say that they are processing "mid September" cases.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Devendra,
> I called GH today and they said the same "30th Aug" story. I questioned about how they can be on Aug 30th for last 1 month, then she verified the details and corrected the info and told that they are processing Sep 6 cases. But our observations say that they are processing "mid September" cases.
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Hi Mudgil,

Mine was referred on Sep 5th and when I called up GH today they said I can expect the finalization by next week...

I am not going to leave it and I plan to call them daily till i get the grant


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

thewall said:


> Unfortunately Skillselect-189 subclass Status page doesnt reflect status so nicely as in the old 175 (had 2 different page for status updates). in fact, i think 189 page doesnt reveal MED status unless CO checks & update. And it could only happen once CO receives MED from GH/MOC.
> 
> As this thread suggests, Finalization still in Mid Sep (just noticed another Mid Sep applicant got finalized last week).
> 
> Cheers!


If this is the case, that means GH has quickened the pace a bit. From my observation, they have been able to cover 2 weeks in the last week or so. With this pace they might be able to process the whole month of September within next week. :clap2:


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> Hi Mudgil,
> 
> Mine was referred on Sep 5th and when I called up GH today they said I can expect the finalization by next week...
> 
> I am not going to leave it and I plan to call them daily till i get the grant


That makes sense  . I would suggest you to email your CO as soon as you get the medical finalized info....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

wow thats great news..
guys my medicals were referred on 18th sep. what do u think how much waiting is left for me...

really getting anxious abt it..cannot focus on anything..


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> wow thats great news..
> guys my medicals were referred on 18th sep. what do u think how much waiting is left for me...
> 
> really getting anxious abt it..cannot focus on anything..


With the rate things are going, they should be able to assess your case late this week or early next week. Just hold on. It might not be that long. :eyebrows:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> wow thats great news..
> guys my medicals were referred on 18th sep. what do u think how much waiting is left for me...
> 
> really getting anxious abt it..cannot focus on anything..



perhaps this week?

did u check with GH lately


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> perhaps this week?
> 
> did u check with GH lately


Not with GH.
Dropped a mail to the CO today..lets see what he has to say..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Not with GH.
> Dropped a mail to the CO today..lets see what he has to say..



Is it Team 4?


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> Is it Team 4?


Yes, why is there something with team 4?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Yes, why is there something with team 4?



not really, (me too T4, MED done in Delhi) 
it must be very near for u

keep us posted

Cheers!


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> not really, (me too T4, MED done in Delhi)
> it must be very near for u
> 
> keep us posted
> ...


sure it is very near.. 
will keep u posted..

cheers..


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> sure it is very near..
> will keep u posted..
> 
> cheers..


Me too Team 4...


----------



## Nagaveni (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi migrateToAug

My medicals is also referred on 5th September


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> Hi migrateToAug
> 
> My medicals is also referred on 5th September


Are these paper-based or through eHealth?


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations Coblos, 

I will repeat my favorite phrase..."patience pays off"..It is wonderful to hear a success story from this forum and we pray that all of us get the GOLDEN email soon.
It is also great to know that they are processing september cases and moving along.

Cheers and good luck Coblos.lane:

POLITO


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Congratulations Coblos,
> 
> I will repeat my favorite phrase..."patience pays off"..It is wonderful to hear a success story from this forum and we pray that all of us get the GOLDEN email soon.
> It is also great to know that they are processing september cases and moving along.
> ...


Thx my man POLITO!!!
The golden email will arrive at your golden inbox soon


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have jus joined in this thread, I am so lost rite nw glad to have this thread :clap2:

My meds were uploaded on 4th Oct, according to CO my meds are futher referred on 5th Oct. I tried contacting health strategies and they have come back stating they are processing 30th Aug rcvd application and my case might take weeks before it is finalised  and this was confirmed on 7th Nov...

Can anybody please confirm how long it will take for my application to reach processing  ... FYI my CO has confirmed all the other docs are met and awaiting finalization of meds for final confirmation 

Neidea if it will be before Christmas ray:


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have jus joined in this thread, I am so lost rite nw glad to have this thread :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,
I wish anyone could answer this. Different information is being provided by the staff of GH. It is really difficult for us to crack the algorithm to get a timeline for our cases. Keep your fingers crossed and have patience. Having said that.... I still see decent chances for you getting the medicals finalised before Christmas.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have jus joined in this thread, I am so lost rite nw glad to have this thread :clap2:
> 
> ...



Welcome, so long no see ! so we r all stuck 

the luckiest person I saw got MED finalized a week back & was refered on Sep15th. So Aug 30th could be the most pessimistic date. I guess, u need to wait a couple of weeks more for them to reach Oct 5th, may be even earlier. I believe as 175/176 backlogs start to disappear fast, Skillselect applicants referred dates will start to move faster.

Christmas gift awaits for us all


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Any updates today?


----------



## Nagaveni (Nov 15, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Any updates today?


Called up GH today ,they are currently processing 6th of September


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi thewall and other fellow Skillselect guys,

How do you find out the exact date your meds was referred..

Since I am going through an agent and am completely blind on the process, I only have the CO's mail giving an indication that my medicals has been referred...

So it would be really helpful to me if any of you guys could PM me the correct screenshot of all the required pages(like - how thewall mentioned - Health details and Application status blah blah).. 

This would help me in getting the same from my agent as well..

Thanks a ton in advance..


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi thewall and other fellow Skillselect guys,
> 
> How do you find out the exact date your meds was referred..
> 
> ...


In my case, I had to ask the CO for the exact date. Try dropping an email.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> In my case, I had to ask the CO for the exact date. Try dropping an email.


Thanks dbrain for your reply...

So do you mean to say you had to ask the CO for the medicals referred date.. I had thought that its some date from the visa application page..

On the first hand, how do you find out that your medicals has been referred...

In my case, the below is the latest communication from my CO. 

"Dear Mr XXX,

Thankyou for the attached documents, awaiting medicals to be cleared for spouse."

Does this mean that my spouse medicals has been referred?

How could you deduce that from this?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi thewall and other fellow Skillselect guys,
> 
> How do you find out the exact date your meds was referred..
> >* u could ask Global health (the fastest way), but if u did it on Oct25th i believe we were very close, mine Oct27th & referred Oct31st*
> ...


*See above in blue*


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

thewall said:


> *See above in blue*


Thanks for your reply thewall.. But still I have the same question.. How did you find out that your medicals was referred on Oct 31...

Did you check on the website or you got a mail from the CO?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Thanks for your reply thewall.. But still I have the same question.. How did you find out that your medicals was referred on Oct 31...
> 
> Did you check on the website or you got a mail from the CO?



I never contacted my CO, since I know my MED is stuck (got it confirmed from GH)

I will contact CO only when MED gets finalized


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

thewall said:


> I never contacted my CO, since I know my MED is stuck (got it confirmed from GH)
> 
> I will contact CO only when MED gets finalized


Thanks a lot for your reply.. So I guess my only option also is to contact GH..

Did you call GH or send them a mail.. Can you please share the mail id as well as the phone number along with the details that you provided to them.. 

Did you provide TRN alone?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Email: Health.Strategies[email protected] 
*TRN *+ list of *Primary & Secondary Applicants*

Note, all applicant need to be finalized for CO to make a decision. 
In my case Half finalized on Oct 31st, OH referred


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

thewall said:


> Email: [email protected]
> *TRN *+ list of *Primary & Secondary Applicants*
> 
> Note, all applicant need to be finalized for CO to make a decision.
> In my case Half finalized on Oct 31st, OH referred


The same is the case with me.. My medicals did not have an issue but my husband's medicals has been referred.. 

Can you PM me the format of the mail that you sent to GH.. 

I have another doubt.. Will GH reply to my mails or is only my agent authorized to send mails?


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> The same is the case with me.. My medicals did not have an issue but my husband's medicals has been referred..
> 
> Can you PM me the format of the mail that you sent to GH..
> 
> I have another doubt.. Will GH reply to my mails or is only my agent authorized to send mails?


Dear Reachsvinoth 

I doubt that GH reply to your emails. I contacted GH twice with emails but no reply. 

However called twice by telephone which is best way to get information in case of Urgency. 

I do have agents too. 

I even contacted my CO she replied immediately to my emails. 
But unless and until it is extremely Urgent do not disturb your CO as they have authority to reject your applications 

I guess this might help you 

Thanks


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have jus joined in this thread, I am so lost rite nw glad to have this thread :clap2:
> 
> ...


In my case it took 69 days rekha.
Maybe you'd like to see this
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RXFEVWk2ZFpFNnc&single=true&gid=0&output=html


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Dear Reachsvinoth
> 
> I doubt that GH reply to your emails. I contacted GH twice with emails but no reply.
> 
> ...


Bishnu is right reachsvinoth,
The same for me, I knew my medicals were referred from my CO, not my agent...
I had been waiting for a month back then.
I emailed GH once, but they never replied it til now


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Dear Reachsvinoth
> 
> I doubt that GH reply to your emails. I contacted GH twice with emails but no reply.
> 
> ...


Ya I emailed my CO as per the advice from a lady from GH.. It seems that my CO didn't like it  . He said that i have to wait and emailing him will not make the process quicker.... So I am not gonna mail him till I get my medicals finalized 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Ya I emailed my CO as per the advice from a lady from GH.. It seems that my CO didn't like it  . He said that i have to wait and emailing him will not make the process quicker.... So I am not gonna mail him till I get my medicals finalized
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Hi All,

Thanks for all your support. Just got the golden mail about the grant 

My Medicals were referred on 5th of Sep and found that the medicals were not forwarded to the MOC when I called them yesterday. The lady forwarded the medicals and told that it would be finalized in couple of days..... To my surprise, when I opened my email today.. i got the visa grant 

Btw, I thought there were two installments of fees payment we need to do... can some one point me to how to pay the second one ?.. I don't see any info on that in the email..

Thanks.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your support. Just got the golden mail about the grant
> 
> ...


Congats migrateToAus! Wishing you all the best to you journey! lane:


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

By the way, what visa are you on migrateToAus?


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Congats migrateToAus! Wishing you all the best to you journey! lane:


Thx mate


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your support. Just got the golden mail about the grant
> 
> ...



:clap2::clap2::clap2:

2nd VAC required only if your secondary applicant English proof is not MET (like IELTS 4.5 or any other way)


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Guys.....can all 189 applicants update this spreadsheet please with your medicals referred status as well...will help others to predict the timelines...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> By the way, what visa are you on migrateToAus?


Mine is 175


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> Mine is 175


Thanks mate! Now you can move on and plan for your journey.


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

My Only advise to you folks is that keep calling GH... they have a backlog and sometimes it seems they do miss out on forwarding the medicals to the MOC... 

My sincere wishes & prayers to everyone for getting their grant at the earliest.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Rekha,
> I wish anyone could answer this. Different information is being provided by the staff of GH. It is really difficult for us to crack the algorithm to get a timeline for our cases. Keep your fingers crossed and have patience. Having said that.... I still see decent chances for you getting the medicals finalised before Christmas.
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Thanks Mudgil .. this waiting is killing :clap2:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your support. Just got the golden mail about the grant
> 
> ...


CONGRATS !!!! :clap2:

Hope you dont mind anws one or two qns pls..

btw what does it mean 5th sept MOC not fwded and the officer fwded ystrday ? :confused2:

what is the # u called ?

Thanks !


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Ya I emailed my CO as per the advice from a lady from GH.. It seems that my CO didn't like it  . He said that i have to wait and emailing him will not make the process quicker.... So I am not gonna mail him till I get my medicals finalized
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


ya rite mine also got irked by emails reg meds tentative dates.. 

Had to send apology mail to pacify my CO , u never know irking results in what.. now nothing to do expect sit back and wait urghhhhhhhhhh the tuffest part :eyebrows:


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> CONGRATS !!!! :clap2:
> 
> Hope you dont mind anws one or two qns pls..
> 
> ...


The MOC is currently processing Sept 6th case and some how my case wasn't processed... the kind lady has to again forward the uploaded results to the MOC to get it processed faster and it has worked....

The no i called is - +61286665777


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your support. Just got the golden mail about the grant
> 
> ...


Many Many Congratulations friend..... I wish you all the best for your future...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> ya rite mine also got irked by emails reg meds tentative dates..
> 
> Had to send apology mail to pacify my CO , u never know irking results in what.. now nothing to do expect sit back and wait urghhhhhhhhhh the tuffest part :eyebrows:


undoubtedly it is the toughest part...insult to the injury is that we cant even get the right and reliable info whenever we need. Its like, your application is in a black box now, which nobody can open.....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Many Many Congratulations friend..... I wish you all the best for your future...
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Thanks Mate... I wish you the same.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> The MOC is currently processing Sept 6th case and some how my case wasn't processed... the kind lady has to again forward the uploaded results to the MOC to get it processed faster and it has worked....
> 
> The no i called is - +61286665777


thanks for sharing the info 

All the very best for your future plans


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> undoubtedly it is the toughest part...insult to the injury is that we cant even get the right and reliable info whenever we need. Its like, your application is in a black box now, which nobody can open.....
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


I agree 

I am really very surprised and irked with this, not even tentative dates or what date is being processed its too much wonder why they are so secretive, in all other phases they have so much of clarity and confirmed timeframes..

Its like :juggle: and :eyebrows: nail biting suspense..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I agree
> 
> I am really very surprised and irked with this, not even tentative dates or what date is being processed its too much wonder why they are so secretive, in all other phases they have so much of clarity and confirmed timeframes..
> 
> Its like :juggle: and :eyebrows: nail biting suspense..



Hi,

I have a Query..
I saw few people who did medicals in India recently and got Grant.. I was under impression all the medicals from India get referred..

Any idea how the medicals go to referred status?? is it a recommendation by the doctor who conducts our examination?

Regards
RK


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Query..
> I saw few people who did medicals in India recently and got Grant.. I was under impression all the medicals from India get referred..
> ...


Hi rkv,

I believe CO refers meds to health dept and they do quick review and either clear it or refer it for further review and its same for meds done in any country.. I actuall do this to ensure ppl who r migrating do not fall back on their health insurance as soon as they arrive in australia.

Rekha


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi rkv,
> 
> I believe CO refers meds to health dept and they do quick review and either clear it or refer it for further review and its same for meds done in any country.. I actuall do this to ensure ppl who r migrating do not fall back on their health insurance as soon as they arrive in australia.
> 
> Rekha


Thanks for the clarification...

Also did you manage to confirm the address which I had sent u in PM??

Regards
RK


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the clarification...
> 
> Also did you manage to confirm the address which I had sent u in PM??
> 
> ...


sorry was a lill caught up with work, will get it tom without fail.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> sorry was a lill caught up with work, will get it tom without fail.


No Probs .. Thank you.. BTW you did your meds at the same clinic or the one at Himayat Nagar?

Regards
Rk


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> No Probs .. Thank you.. BTW you did your meds at the same clinic or the one at Himayat Nagar?
> 
> Regards
> Rk


I did it at Himayatnagar, they are thugs and have to do too many test even if not required..


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

good morning guys..
any updates today


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

avin said:


> good morning guys..
> any updates today


Seems like a slow day today mate..


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Just now called GH, they are still at 6th Sep..


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Just now called GH, they are still at 6th Sep..


Thanks for the update mate! This is still good news compared to a few weeks ago.. :eyebrows:


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Just now called GH, they are still at 6th Sep..


It seems that 6th September is new 30th August.


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> It seems that 6th September is new 30th August.


It may be like Thursday to Thursday they track.....  aug 30 & Sep 6th both are thursdays


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> It may be like Thursday to Thursday they track.....  aug 30 & Sep 6th both are thursdays


Nice observation buddy..


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, seniors

I was told by my CO in her last mail that my application is now pending for health assessment outcomes of my wife and myself. 

Does this means that my medicals are reffered and all the other dcuments are MET?

I've also mailed [email protected] three days back regarding my medical status but hav'nt received any reply frm their side.


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

*Medicals*

Guys - My medicals were uploaded by the doctor 3 days back but the evisa skillselect system still shows the Health status as Requested.

Is there some kinda time gap between the uploading of health results and their update in evisa?

Anyone ?


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hi, seniors
> 
> I was told by my CO in her last mail that my application is now pending for health assessment outcomes of my wife and myself.
> 
> ...


Well, if you take the general meaning of her statement, it means that your and your wife's medicals are referred to MOC for further approval. I would suggest you to get the date of the referral of your medicals....

Getting a reply of email from Global Health will take a 2 week's time.

Then extreme condition could be that the CO herself has not checked the medicals...


Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

amits said:


> Guys - My medicals were uploaded by the doctor 3 days back but the evisa skillselect system still shows the Health status as Requested.
> 
> Is there some kinda time gap between the uploading of health results and their update in evisa?
> 
> Anyone ?


Yes, as per my observation... there is a gap... I have seen the same issue with my application.... in my case the status was updated on 26th October stating that on 22 October medical were referred....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

I have seen a few Oct/Nov 190 applicant got Med finalized last week, one even got grant (Med on Oct22nd). is it bcoz they r on a higher priority? :bolt:


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Well, if you take the general meaning of her statement, it means that your and your wife's medicals are referred to MOC for further approval. I would suggest you to get the date of the referral of your medicals....
> 
> Getting a reply of email from Global Health will take a 2 week's time.
> 
> ...


Hi, Mudgil

Thanks for your reply,still there are few questions to ask.what is the exact process of medical are they directly send to the MOC frm Hospitals or they first send to CO and if CO finds some issues then they referre it? and I am really very confused on what basis medicals are refered as I was told by hospital that my health reports were totally perfect (but still they are referred).

How will I get the information regarding date of medicals referred, will they inform me in their reply mail,for what I am waiting for or is it better to call them?

Regards
Santosh


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hi, seniors
> 
> I was told by my CO in her last mail that my application is now pending for health assessment outcomes of my wife and myself.
> 
> ...


I mailed health strategies 4 days back and got a response only y'day. You may get response soon from them
Below is their reposnse
"Our records indicate that your health assessments have not been finalised by the doctor. Once the doctor submits the health cases they will be linked to your application."
But I am not clear on what does this mean. May be MOC is reviewing my medicals


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mja123 said:


> I mailed health strategies 4 days back and got a response only y'day. You may get response soon from them
> Below is their reposnse
> "Our records indicate that your health assessments have not been finalised by the doctor. Once the doctor submits the health cases they will be linked to your application."
> But I am not clear on what does this mean. May be MOC is reviewing my medicals


Congrats ! ur meds are finalized and ur CO is waiting final confirmation and then its MAGIC MAIL for you 

All The Best !!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Need confirmation.*

Hi All,

After 2months 14 days I am able to view my application and status against each of the docs uploaded , till today was only getting an error..

Nw a quick qn I know u expats will be able to confirm 

All docs status are showing Received, expect my Meds which is Requested does it mean referred further ?

FYI .. My CO has already confirmed meds have been refered for finalization on 5th Oct.

Rekha


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

In new system the Status Page only shows CO assessment (it doesnt reveal GH status as in old system), mine is also showing requested since CO allocated.

Its only GH who can give u real picture. Of course u could ask CO (which I dont prefer, since I kno this job is not done by CO, its rather MOC at GH)


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After 2months 14 days I am able to view my application and status against each of the docs uploaded , till today was only getting an error..
> 
> ...


My case is similar to you. My case is referred but the medical doc status shows "Requested"...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> My case is similar to you. My case is referred but the medical doc status shows "Requested"...


if u applied 175.

what does your 1st page show? 
I believe on 2nd page u see Requested - right?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> My case is similar to you. My case is referred but the medical doc status shows "Requested"...


this meds referred looks like an black hole.. nothing is known or clear out there 

ray: we all come out of this black hole very soon.. this is very irritating situation not even tentative timelines nor any clarity as to why meds have been further referred ? :ranger:

Rekha


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Congrats ! ur meds are finalized and ur CO is waiting final confirmation and then its MAGIC MAIL for you
> 
> All The Best !!!


thanks rekha... but the mail actually says that my medicals are NOT finalized...!!!


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

thewall said:


> if u applied 175.
> 
> what does your 1st page show?
> I believe on 2nd page u see Requested - right?


Yes Wall, the 2nd page shows "Requested". The 1st page shows the overall status as "Health requirements outstanding" and individual medical reports status is "Further medical results referred".


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Any updates today?


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

mja123 said:


> I mailed health strategies 4 days back and got a response only y'day. You may get response soon from them
> Below is their reposnse
> "Our records indicate that your health assessments have not been finalised by the doctor. Once the doctor submits the health cases they will be linked to your application."
> But I am not clear on what does this mean. May be MOC is reviewing my medicals


got a response again today "
Your health examination results *have not yet been submitted by the panel physician clinic at which you undertook your health examinations."
this is killing time.... doctor had told that results were submitted successfully...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mja123 said:


> got a response again today "
> Your health examination results *have not yet been submitted by the panel physician clinic at which you undertook your health examinations."
> this is killing time.... doctor had told that results were submitted successfully...


my clinic struggled for 4 days uploading Med results


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

thewall said:


> my clinic struggled for 4 days uploading Med results


it's more than 14 days since i took medical test....


----------



## vikas7896 (Nov 26, 2012)

hi guys,
I have also applied australia visa (subclass 574 - doctoral degree) at AHC, new delhi (paper based) on 22 october 2012.
I got reply from CO on 7th november 2012 for medical.
Medical done on 14th nov 2012.
Since then, I got no reply from CO.
Hospital say your reports are submitted...
its irritating...
can anyone suggest what should be done?


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

vikas7896 said:


> hi guys,
> I have also applied australia visa (subclass 574 - doctoral degree) at AHC, new delhi (paper based) on 22 october 2012.
> I got reply from CO on 7th november 2012 for medical.
> Medical done on 14th nov 2012.
> ...


I suggest you to email your CO and request him/her to share the updated status..


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

mja123 said:


> it's more than 14 days since i took medical test....


Is it another case of technical issue..??? ..MJA have you talked to the doctor or clinic where you took the medical??


----------



## vikas7896 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> I suggest you to email your CO and request him/her to share the updated status..


I wrote to CO and CO replied that we are yet to receive clearance from australia...
so now I dont know where to write.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

vikas7896 said:


> I wrote to CO and CO replied that we are yet to receive clearance from australia...
> so now I dont know where to write.


Hmm....did he mentioned anything about medicals being referred to MOC? if it is the case then you should also ask for the date when your medicals were referred.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello, seniors

today when i logged in to check my application status I saw a new link "complete character assessment for this applicant" what does this mean?

It's rally very confusing because I've already submitted PCC & Form 80.


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,everybody

Saturday I received a reply mail from health.strategies stating that my medical have been finalised.
Do I need to inform this to my CO ?


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hi,everybody
> 
> Saturday I received a reply mail from health.strategies stating that my medical have been finalised.
> Do I need to inform this to my CO ?


Hi Santosh,
First of all, congratulations to you... If I were at your place i would have given an email to my CO stating this progress....

When were you medicals referred?? What type of Visa did you apply? 

We really need this information to check the dates MOC is currently processing referred medicals...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hi,everybody
> 
> Saturday I received a reply mail from health.strategies stating that my medical have been finalised.
> Do I need to inform this to my CO ?


Congratulations ksantosh7! When where your meds referred? What visa are you on?


----------



## vikas7896 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hmm....did he mentioned anything about medicals being referred to MOC? if it is the case then you should also ask for the date when your medicals were referred.
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


CO wrote Please note that we are yet to receive the medical clearance from Australia (as that is where the reports are sent after you undergo your medical examination)"

So I contacted hospital and they showed in ehealth following...
X-ray Cleared A graded
Medical examination awaiting recommendation A graded

can anyone explain this?


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

vikas7896 said:


> CO wrote Please note that we are yet to receive the medical clearance from Australia (as that is where the reports are sent after you undergo your medical examination)"
> 
> So I contacted hospital and they showed in ehealth following...
> X-ray Cleared A graded
> ...


I guess, it is not yet referred.... wait for some time... Anyone else wants to throw light on this??

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

*A big thanks to the forum!!!!*

Hi there guys,

Though I have joined this thread few days back, now my entry is officially confirmed. 

This is the reply I got from GH..

Hello Ms XXX, 

I can confirm that the examination results for your family were received on 26/10/12. Your results, and those of your son have been finalised. However, the results for XXX require review by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth, and were referred to Health for processing on 22/11/2012. 

Global Health is currently experiencing a backlog in processing health cases, late last week they were processing electronic cases received in the first week of September, 2012. They will get your case as soon as they can, and are trying to address these issues. Please note that it may therefore take 6-8 weeks for the results to be reviewed. The outcome will be made available to the case officer when finalised. 

Please don't contact Global Health directly to enquire about your case, as its better that they focus on getting through the backlog of enquiries. Please also note that future enquiries to this helpdesk will not be answered as our role is to provide technical support to users of health systems. 

Should you require further information in relation to your application or the status of your health case, please contact your case officer directly. They will be able to see when results have been finalised within the DIAC visa processing system. A list of contact details for visa processing areas can be located at the following site: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Regards,
XXX
Health Strategies and Coordination Section


Though I am very disheartened by this reply, I should thank everybody in this forum to have atleast given me an idea to send a mail to the GH. Atleast, now my position is clear. Before this, I was in a complete confused state.. Now I have to gear up for a long wait I guess.. 

Thank you guys and wish all the best for all of us!!!!!


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

*Update from GH*

Hi All,
I know you all have got similar replies from GH, but I still wrote my first email to health.strategies and surprisingly got an immediate reply from them. The reply included: 

"Global Health is currently experiencing a backlog in processing health cases, late last week they were processing electronic cases received in the first week of September, 2012. They will get your case as soon as they can, and are trying to address these issues. Please note that it may therefore take 6-8 weeks for your results to be reviewed. The outcome will be made available to your case officer when finalised. "

Just wanted to share with you all.....

Regards
Mudgil

PS: I know similar info is already share just before this post.... I cant delete this one


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,
I request someone to address this please. I am having sleep-less night. Here is the situation;
My CO was assigned on 23rd Oct, 2012.
He requested for additional documents including PCC and Health Report.
I and my wife submitted all additional documents including PCC and Health check report (Submitted by Hospital itlsef) on 14th Nov, 2012. 
And I was diagnosed with HIGH GLUCOSE in blood. Everything else is OK with me and my wife except this in my case.
There is no update from CO as of now.

Kindly let me know if it is OK ! Will I be getting AUS PR 190 visa ! If anyone has undergone similar situation, Please please reply back. Although the hospital doctor said that VISA would not be an issue, I am quite depressed.

How much time it takes and what are my chances ? I am dead worried as 1 year of hard work is at stake. At the moment I am doing my best to make sure I manage the sugar level very well.
Awaiting reply.
Thanks a ton in advance.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> I guess, it is not yet referred.... wait for some time... Anyone else wants to throw light on this??
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Hi
If all the medical reports are graded 'A' , it will normally not be referred ..
for detailed info see this link --> http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/panel_doctors/conducting_medicals/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> If all the medical reports are graded 'A' , it will normally not be referred ..
> for detailed info see this link --> http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/panel_doctors/conducting_medicals/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf


I agree, in my case all reports were rated under category A but still referred 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi All,
> I request someone to address this please. I am having sleep-less night. Here is the situation;
> My CO was assigned on 23rd Oct, 2012.
> He requested for additional documents including PCC and Health Report.
> ...


Hi Robinhood

I don't think u should be worried or depressed for high glucose in blood .. i have read in AU immi health requirements page that visa decisions made on medicals will not be taken lightly ..which means unless they see that ur health conditions a serious risk to AU society it will not affect ur visa outcome.

and how did u know that u have high glucose in blood? did doc showed u the reports?


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Sreekanth,

First of all A big THANKS for the reply. Yeah. Once the urine report was showing "++" for glucose, they asked me for the urine test again and It came so another time. Although in between when I underwent the same test privately in another hospital, It came as normal.

After this 2nd time, the hospital told me to go for DIABETES test and the reading came as 189/ 259 and so these guys asked me to see a diabetologist in the same hospital and take a letter of his openion. I met the diabetologist and he said there is nothing to worry about and he wrote a letter stating that I am just now diagnosed with high glucose and that I am currently undergoing treatment under him and there is no issues in my travelling. With that letter, the working physician UPLOADED my MED report.
Even they said, there is no issue in VISA, but I am a lot worried. In just 2 weeks, without medicine, I got my readings down to 148/ 190. I am still working on making it completely normal and will keep managing it that way. 

Thanks for your reply. I am hoping for the best. I myself did not find anything negative regaridng high glucose on the immigration website but still ..... worries is something I am over-occupied with !

Anyone, do let me know If you have undergone similar case !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> I agree, in my case all reports were rated under category A but still referred
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Then what is the reason for medicals being referred? Does anyone have any idea on why medicals are referred???


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Then what is the reason for medicals being referred? Does anyone have any idea on why medicals are referred???


Nobody from GH tell any reason..that's what I kept on posting to this thread that: if they really want to clear the backlog of the pending referred cases they should stop forwarding the category A cases to MOC. 

I did research and found that there could be following reasons of forwarding Cat A cases:

1. They have few countries in list of "skeptical countries for various diseases" and India is one of them, so they are further strict and refers 70-80% Category A cases to MOC.

2. They want to do the quality check of the penal doctor and they pick random Category A cases of the doctor and double check.

3. They want to control the influx of the immigrants to their country and department wants the annual limit of immigrants to be distributed nicely throughout the year so that their system can accept it easily. To explain this: we all know that there were huge number of applications in the month of June this year..so if they approve the huge number of applications by November after the regular process, then they will have similar number of immigrants coming to Australia from Jan-Mar next year. So they would like to control it. You may disagree to this point but I see sense in it.

Over all "Further Referring to MOC" helps them in many ways not just approving the medicals 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## vikas7896 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Nobody from GH tell any reason..that's what I kept on posting to this thread that: if they really want to clear the backlog of the pending referred cases they should stop forwarding the category A cases to MOC.
> 
> I did research and found that there could be following reasons of forwarding Cat A cases:
> 
> ...


I am very much naive in all this....
hospital showed me in ehealth that x-ray cleared and medical examination - awaiting recommendation
I dont understand exactly where my medical examination is stuck up... 
is it with hospital doctor itself or is it with so called MOC?
I have no idea as CO said he has not received clearance from australia....


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

vikas7896 said:


> I am very much naive in all this....
> hospital showed me in ehealth that x-ray cleared and medical examination - awaiting recommendation
> I dont understand exactly where my medical examination is stuck up...
> is it with hospital doctor itself or is it with so called MOC?
> I have no idea as CO said he has not received clearance from australia....


That's what you need to ask your CO. I suggest you to mail him to know whether it is forwarded to MOC (Medical Officer of Commonwealth) or not. Mail him, it is okay to mail him at this stage....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## likeaboss (Nov 26, 2012)

can someone help me to interpret health.strategies' reply to me? i'm not sure if my spouse's medicals are referred or not..??


1) We had our medicals on 12-NOV-2012

2) I emailed [email protected] on 19-NOV-2012 asking if our medicals are ok. 

3) [email protected] replies on 21-NOV-2012 below:


_All of the families medicals have been finalised and the case officer is
able to view these except for :

<spouse details>

This case is currently with our MOC and awaiting assessment._


4) I reply asking when my spouse's medicals were referred (to get the date) and what date is currently being processed.

5) [email protected] replied today:

_I can confirm that the examination results for your family were received
on 24/11/12. Health examination results for all members of your family are
considered to be finalised by DIAC.
_

Are our meds ok? Was/is it referred?


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> can someone help me to interpret health.strategies' reply to me? i'm not sure if my spouse's medicals are referred or not..??
> 
> 
> 1) We had our medicals on 12-NOV-2012
> ...


I am pretty sure your meds are referred. All meds that are with MOC are referred as far as I know. It's the only reason they are with MOC.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> can someone help me to interpret health.strategies' reply to me? i'm not sure if my spouse's medicals are referred or not..??
> 
> 
> 1) We had our medicals on 12-NOV-2012
> ...


This clearly states that your spouse's medicals are referred to MOC and the date when the case is referred is Nov 24. So be prepared for a long wait....

Immigration department thinks that your spouse's meds need anther eye for approval... that's it... do be worried about anything as all the members on this forum as sailing in the same boat 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## likeaboss (Nov 26, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> This clearly states that your spouse's medicals are referred to MOC and the date when the case is referred is Nov 24. So be prepared for a long wait....
> 
> Immigration department thinks that your spouse's meds need anther eye for approval... that's it... do be worried about anything as all the members on this forum as sailing in the same boat
> 
> ...


i got confused with the line *"Health examination results for all members of your family are considered to be finalised by DIAC."*

oh well.. the agony of waiting...


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Is it another case of technical issue..??? ..MJA have you talked to the doctor or clinic where you took the medical??


Hi Mudgil

Yes, I checked with them today, they said they have uploaded the results only Today. 
Now, when I log in to my onlie visa application, there is "organize your health examinations" link appearing only under My name. and Not under spouse name.
When I click the link and open the referral letter it shows "707 blood test" in the PDF


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Hi Mudgil
> 
> Yes, I checked with them today, they said they have uploaded the results only Today.
> Now, when I log in to my onlie visa application, there is "organize your health examinations" link appearing only under My name. and Not under spouse name.
> When I click the link and open the referral letter it shows "707 blood test" in the PDF


Hi mja123
Did u call up clinic where u took medicals and asked y u have to under take further medicals test - 707-blood test?..

What's the status of ur application? has CO assigned to ur case?

pls update ur signature , Thanks


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi mja123
> Did u call up clinic where u took medicals and asked y u have to under take further medicals test - 707-blood test?..
> 
> What's the status of ur application? has CO assigned to ur case?
> ...


Yes, I have applied for 189 subclass and CO is already allocated to my case. My applicateion status is shown as In progress.
I have already taken blood test but I will check with the clinic tomorrow.


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Any grants today??

POLITO


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Hi Mudgil
> 
> Yes, I checked with them today, they said they have uploaded the results only Today.
> Now, when I log in to my onlie visa application, there is "organize your health examinations" link appearing only under My name. and Not under spouse name.
> When I click the link and open the referral letter it shows "707 blood test" in the PDF


YESSS... now "organize your health examinations" link disappeared from my visa application. Looks like medical results are recieved by the CO.


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hola a todos, 

I have a question... How long does it normally take after the meds are finalised?? 

POLITO


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Just logged in!

All my attachment disappeared, Application changed from "In progress" to "Received" !!!

Whts wrong


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

thewall said:


> Just logged in!
> 
> All my attachment disappeared, Application changed from "In progress" to "Received" !!!
> 
> Whts wrong


Nothing. The system is acting up. If you log out and log on again, do ot few times, files uploaded will be back on the screen. Same thing happend to me.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

mja123 said:


> YESSS... now "organize your health examinations" link disappeared from my visa application. Looks like medical results are recieved by the CO.


The link goes away when the panel doc uploaded the meds and Diac received them. Now you have to wait and if you are lucky no referred meds to Backlog MOC.


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

fivetd said:


> The link goes away when the panel doc uploaded the meds and Diac received them. Now you have to wait and if you are lucky no referred meds to Backlog MOC.


thanks fivetd for the information.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

keep up the spirit guys!
I know how it feels to check this forum each day just for another update.
but believe me this is your save haven, and your golden email will come soon


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> I have a question... How long does it normally take after the meds are finalised??
> 
> POLITO


It depends... if your all other required documents are under status "MET" then it doesn't take more than 3-4 days to get grant. But if CO still needs documents from your side or he is already checking something then it may take few more days....

Bottom line.......normally it does not take long to get grant once your meds are finalized... 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

*Medicals*

Guys - I emailed Health Strategies for the status of my(including family) medicals which were sent by the doctor last week i.e. uploaded online and here's the reply i got:


_Dear ****,

I can confirm that medicals for all of you have been finalised and the outcome is linked to the visa application for the case officer to view._

Does it mean, our medicals went thru smoothly and not referred further?


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

amits said:


> Guys - I emailed Health Strategies for the status of my(including family) medicals which were sent by the doctor last week i.e. uploaded online and here's the reply i got:
> 
> 
> _Dear ****,
> ...


I guess Yes.. 

And this is the golden email that we folks are also waiting for.. 

all the best yaar..


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Please check this link out. Go to "melandabdul's"post. As per his post, they are now processing September 25 for paper-based cases. 

Medicals Referred - Page 9

Mine was referred on the said date. But through e-health. Can someone confirm this? This would be great news to all of us.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Please check this link out. Go to "melandabdul's"post. As per his post, they are now processing September 25 for paper-based cases.
> 
> Medicals Referred - Page 9
> 
> Mine was referred on the said date. But through e-health. Can someone confirm this? This would be great news to all of us.


Fingers crossed. Hope this is true because if it is than the assessemnt of the other meds will be much faster since the number of applications was somewhat controlled by eoi skillselect invites.
So again fingers crossed.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Fingers crossed. Hope this is true because if it is than the assessemnt of the other meds will be much faster since the number of applicagions was somewhat controlled by eoi skillselect invites.
> So again fingers crossed.


Let's keep our fingers crossed fivetd. Hope this is true.


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Med*



Mudgil said:


> Hi Santosh,
> First of all, congratulations to you... If I were at your place i would have given an email to my CO stating this progress....
> 
> When were you medicals referred?? What type of Visa did you apply?
> ...


Hi, Mudgil & dbrain23

First of all sorry for replying late as I was caught up with some work.

I really don’t have any idea about the date when my medicals were referred because when I send a query mail to Health Strategies regarding status of my medical tests, I got reply from their side that my medical were finalized.

I did my medicals on Oct 26th & have applied for 489 visa.

Hope it helps.


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Please check this link out. Go to "melandabdul's"post. As per his post, they are now processing September 25 for paper-based cases.
> 
> Medicals Referred - Page 9
> 
> Mine was referred on the said date. But through e-health. Can someone confirm this? This would be great news to all of us.


If it is true then it very good news for all of us. I hope someone will confirm this information. 

But it is confirmed that they have finalised 12th September paper based referred medical which was finalised today ( 27 November)


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

bishnu said:


> If it is true then it very good news for all of us. I hope someone will confirm this information.
> 
> But it is confirmed that they have finalised 12th September paper based referred medical which was finalised today ( 27 November)


This might have been asked before so forgive me for asking again. Do paper-based meds have higher priority than meds submitted through e-health?


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> This might have been asked before so forgive me for asking again. Do paper-based meds have higher priority than meds submitted through e-health?


Hi dbrain23

In my experience, I guess Global Heath Process online medicals a week a head of Paper based Medicals but I don't know what is the reason behind for doing that.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi dbrain23
> 
> In my experience, I guess Global Heath Process online medicals a week a head of Paper based Medicals but I don't know what is the reason behind for doing that.


Thanks bishnu! Hopefully this is true.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

amits said:


> Guys - I emailed Health Strategies for the status of my(including family) medicals which were sent by the doctor last week i.e. uploaded online and here's the reply i got:
> 
> 
> _Dear ****,
> ...


I am sure... your meds are finalized... Congratulations...:clap2:


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Please check this link out. Go to "melandabdul's"post. As per his post, they are now processing September 25 for paper-based cases.
> 
> Medicals Referred - Page 9
> 
> Mine was referred on the said date. But through e-health. Can someone confirm this? This would be great news to all of us.


Hi all,
I hope it is true.....:clap2: . We all should try to get as much info as we can to confirm this...

According to my knowledge and experience online application are always slightly ahead of paper based....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Please check this link out. Go to "melandabdul's"post. As per his post, they are now processing September 25 for paper-based cases.
> 
> Medicals Referred - Page 9
> 
> Mine was referred on the said date. But through e-health. Can someone confirm this? This would be great news to all of us.


An acknowledgment of what dbrain23 has mentioned... Please go to Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 157 and scroll down. read the post from maxx82..

It seems that they have made the progress of their lifetime 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hi, Mudgil & dbrain23
> 
> First of all sorry for replying late as I was caught up with some work.
> 
> ...


Thanks Santosh, there could be a possibility that your meds were never referred  or because of the your visa type, you were given priority..

Thanks again for sharing the information

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Thanks Santosh, there could be a possibility that your meds were never referred  or because of the your visa type, you were given priority..
> 
> Thanks again for sharing the information
> 
> ...



or perhaps - he was single applicant 
i noticed quite a few single applicant finalized without being referred


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

thewall said:


> or perhaps - he was single applicant
> i noticed quite a few single applicant finalized without being referred


The old 457 is now 489..and i have seen previously that meds for 457 were processed much faster than other visas...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> The old 457 is now 489..and i have seen previously that meds for 457 were processed much faster than other visas...


Nope

old 475 is 489 now, which is Priority 3. 

but 457 gets higher priority since that's employer nominated different from x-475 & new 489


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> The old 457 is now 489..and i have seen previously that meds for 457 were processed much faster than other visas...


Hi Mugdi 

For your correction 475 is now 489. Such subclass visa are process normally like 190 and 189.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi Mugdi
> 
> For your correction 475 is now 489. Such subclass visa are process normally like 190 and 189.


Alright guys.... thanks for clarifying the confusion...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Alright guys.... thanks for clarifying the confusion...



so its good news - ppl without priority getting finalized.

r they picking randomly or wht ?


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

thewall said:


> so its good news - ppl without priority getting finalized.
> 
> r they picking randomly or wht ?


Sometimes I feel that it is easy to understand women than the process GH follow to process our medicals....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Sometimes I feel that it is easy to understand women than the process GH follow to process our medicals....


I think its like this - wild guesswork - does it make sense ? 

Priority ENS applicants like 457/186/187 >
Single from high HDI country > 
Single from low HDI country >
Family w/o kids > 
Family w/kids


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

thewall said:


> I think its like this - wild guesswork - does it make sense ?
> 
> Priority ENS applicants like 457/186/187 >
> Single from high HDI country >
> ...


Yes, I see sense in this....


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> An acknowledgment of what dbrain23 has mentioned... Please go to Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 157 and scroll down. read the post from maxx82..
> 
> It seems that they have made the progress of their lifetime
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Mudgil! Hopefully mine will be finalized this week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> It depends... if your all other required documents are under status "MET" then it doesn't take more than 3-4 days to get grant. But if CO still needs documents from your side or he is already checking something then it may take few more days....
> 
> Bottom line.......normally it does not take long to get grant once your meds are finalized...
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Mudgil. Hope I get the good news soon and everybody else.

Cheers.

POLITO


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi All, 

Sorry to be persistent but my status online appears as such:

Person 1
26/11/2012 Health requirements finalised Message
04/10/2012 Further medical results referred Message

Person 2
23/11/2012 Health requirements finalised Message
04/10/2012 Further medical results referred Message

Person 3
26/11/2012 Health requirements finalised Message
04/10/2012 Further medical results referred Message

Can you please tell me what it means? What happens now? Does this mean that we have met the med requirements? 

Cheers.

POLITO


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be persistent but my status online appears as such:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Politio 

Your medicals are finalised. 

GH now touching October 

Cheers


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be persistent but my status online appears as such:
> 
> ...



OCTOBER ?!




:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Thanks for this Mudgil! Hopefully mine will be finalized this week. Fingers crossed.


I hope the same and wish you all the best. I request you to please update your signature with the following information, or you can share it through a post also...

Type of Visa:
Date of Medicals referred:

This will help us to keep track of GH processing...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be persistent but my status online appears as such:
> 
> ...


Many many congratulations Polito.. soon you will see the golden email....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Have u seen this bulletin Oct, 2012. Go e-health for faster processing


*******************************************
*100% electronic health processing arrangements*

......

*What is the benefit of 100% electronic health processing arrangements?*
Your health examination results will be automatically sent to the department’s Global Health Processing Centre in Sydney – where they will generally be processed in 48 hours, and often in minutes. Using eHealth or eMedical means that there is no risk that your health examination forms will be incomplete or get lost.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

thewall said:


> Have u seen this bulletin Oct, 2012. Go e-health for faster processing
> 
> 
> *******************************************
> ...


If the system works perfectly. If not you undergone the meds on the 12th Oct., on the 15th Oct the meds test are done and ready to be uploaded but because of the system being f.. up your meds are uploaded after 2 weeks and after few e-mails between the panel doctor and global health and few request for health ID that the panel doctor tries to upload the meds but they don't work.
So their system is not perfect and they don't even care about that.
I lost 2 weeks like that and they don't even put me somewhere forward in the queue because the time lost was their fault.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> I hope the same and wish you all the best. I request you to please update your signature with the following information, or you can share it through a post also...
> 
> Type of Visa:
> Date of Medicals referred:
> ...



Thanks Mudgil! Request granted!


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

It seems like a slow day today. Any updates from you guys?


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Thanks Mudgil! Request granted!


Thanks dbrain  ..indeed you are very close of getting your medicals finalized.... Best wishes from me....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Guys, check sylvia2012's post: 

Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 159

This must be the confirmation we are looking for.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Guys, check sylvia2012's post:
> 
> Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 159
> 
> This must be the confirmation we are looking for.



Yours were ref on Sep 25th, do u see any change in your Online status or have u contacted them lately?


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Guys, check sylvia2012's post:
> 
> Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 159
> 
> This must be the confirmation we are looking for.


Great update dbrain.... Thanks......:clap2:

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

thewall said:


> Yours were ref on Sep 25th, do u see any change in your Online status or have u contacted them lately?


I just logged in to check but my status is still the same. I am giving it until the end of the week before I contact my CO. It seems that my CO was a little bit annoyed with my email when I asked for the date my meds were referred.


----------



## glaye (Jul 11, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Guys, check sylvia2012's post:
> 
> Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 159
> 
> This must be the confirmation we are looking for.


I just called GH this morning and the lady told me they are processing Medicals Referred Last Sept.6 , I think sylvia2012's post is an update on Medicals which are paper based. Last week when I also called GH the told me that paper based mediclas are now ahead of online medicals.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

glaye said:


> I just called GH this morning and the lady told me they are processing Medicals Referred Last Sept.6 , I think sylvia2012's post is an update on Medicals which are paper based. Last week when I also called GH the told me that paper based mediclas are now ahead of online medicals.



So much for the good news.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> I just logged in to check but my status is still the same. I am giving it until the end of the week before I contact my CO. It seems that my CO was a little bit annoyed with my email when I asked for the date my meds were referred.



I think its better to contact GH than CO, apparently CO is not processing this.

btw, i m bit surprised to see paper is now ahead of eHealth (did we promote eHealth too much)


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

thewall said:


> I think its better to contact GH than CO, apparently CO is not processing this.
> 
> btw, i m bit surprised to see paper is now ahead of eHealth (did we promote eHealth too much)


We all know that GH has been very consistent in providing different information thru different Customer case executives.. So I still believe that they are at Sep 25.. 

My own experience: Last week when I called GH, The lady said that they were at Aug 30. I cross questioned her that how is it possible that they were working Aug 30th cases for last 1 month. Then she asked me to hold so that she could verify the details.. after few minutes she updated that they were working on Sep 6 cases.

So I doubt that all the customer care executives keep themselves updated with the run time latest information.....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be persistent but my status online appears as such:
> 
> ...


Hi Polito,
Was it ehealth or paper based?? 

Please help us with the information. 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## ellaspeak (Oct 29, 2012)

glaye said:


> I just called GH this morning and the lady told me they are processing Medicals Referred Last Sept.6 , I think sylvia2012's post is an update on Medicals which are paper based. Last week when I also called GH the told me that paper based mediclas are now ahead of online medicals.


Thanks glaye for calling GH. 
Our meds were referred 17th September.:ranger:
I thought they skipped us...  


175 e-Visa : 28th June |CO: 29th Aug | Medical referred: 17th Sep | Finalised: Waiting


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ellaspeak said:


> Thanks glaye for calling GH.
> Our meds were referred 17th September.:ranger:
> I thought they skipped us...
> 
> ...


Hi ellaspeak,
keep your fingers crossed.. you are almost there... you can get that email or status update at any moment ;-)

Wish you all the best..my June 175 buddy  ... believe me not much left with 175 in the system 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> We all know that GH has been very consistent in providing different information thru different Customer case executives.. So I still believe that they are at Sep 25..
> 
> My own experience: Last week when I called GH, The lady said that they were at Aug 30. I cross questioned her that how is it possible that they were working Aug 30th cases for last 1 month. Then she asked me to hold so that she could verify the details.. after few minutes she updated that they were working on Sep 6 cases.
> 
> ...



Well, point i was trying to make this is "Work in Prgress" in GH.
Unless I hear mine got clearance from GH, I wud not contact CO.

I think dropping email for them to get back off-line doesnt harm. 

We have seen the Most optimistic date is October 4th & Pessimistic is Sep 6th


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

thewall said:


> Well, point i was trying to make this is "Work in Prgress" in GH.
> Unless I hear mine got clearance from GH, I wud not contact CO.
> 
> I think dropping email for them to get back off-line doesnt harm.
> ...


It seems that GH is processing Last Week of September and Early October. 

Sometimes GH employees forget to update the status of Medical due to work Load. I guess the medicals that referred in early September might have been finalised. Only CO will know what is happening. Guys this is only my Guess. 

Thanks


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

thewall said:


> Well, point i was trying to make this is "Work in Prgress" in GH.
> Unless I hear mine got clearance from GH, I wud not contact CO.
> 
> I think dropping email for them to get back off-line doesnt harm.
> ...


Ohh yes I agree with you Wall. It doesn't make sense to email the CO before you get the finalization email or status update. My concern in that post was regarding the inconsistency of information provided by them  

Somewhere deep in my heart I still believe that they have moved ahead of Sep 6th, because it has been some time since they have been munching Sep 6 cases 

Whatever it is, bottom line is something good is happening 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> We all know that GH has been very consistent in providing different information thru different Customer case executives.. So I still believe that they are at Sep 25..
> 
> My own experience: Last week when I called GH, The lady said that they were at Aug 30. I cross questioned her that how is it possible that they were working Aug 30th cases for last 1 month. Then she asked me to hold so that she could verify the details.. after few minutes she updated that they were working on Sep 6 cases.
> 
> ...


Here you go....guys check this.... Medicals Referred - Page 11 ..check the post by BonezAU. Medicals were submitted on 25th Sep thru e-Health. Visa type is 300 and it got granted today. Although no information whether the meds were referred or not... I believe they were referred....otherwise the case could have solved much before...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Regarding the current timelines, Can I expect my medicals to be finalized atleast by Jan end..


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Its Weird on GM's side ...... how come our Medicals which were Referred on 18th Sep are still untouched .


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Its Weird on GM's side ...... how come our Medicals which were Referred on 18th Sep are still untouched .


Hi Dev,
How can you say that your meds are untouched...? Meds may be already under process.... I am kind of sure that this week you will hear from them 

Wish you all the best...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Here you go....guys check this.... Medicals Referred - Page 11 ..check the post by BonezAU. Medicals were submitted on 25th Sep thru e-Health. Visa type is 300 and it got granted today. Although no information whether the meds were referred or not... I believe they were referred....otherwise the case could have solved much before...
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Wohooo! :clap2:


----------



## ellaspeak (Oct 29, 2012)

I want to believe that they are still processing September cases... because if not, I am more worried that they just skipped us. 

Lets just say, Employee 1 and 2 are doing the September cases and Employee 3 and 4 are doing October, but Employee 3 and 4 are faster than Employee 1 and 2. :ranger: that's why September cases are left behind for just a couple of days... but still someone is processing our medicals, ok! :clap2: Does it make sense? haha! 

I want to be calm... :spit: I will not panic! yhew! 


175 e-Visa : 28th June |CO: 29th Aug | Medical referred: 17th Sep | Finalised: Waiting


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

I can sense the tide is turning :clap2:

couple of weeks bak they were all stuck Aug30th :ballchain: :deadhorse:

Last week they jumped Sep 12th. :bounce:

Half-way this week, we r discussing Sep25th ~ Oct4th :dance:


Go GH GO :car:


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

How you know the date when your medicals were referred? My medical exam was taken on 13th September.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys Happy Gurpurab to all of u..
May god bless us with a visa very soon.

Cheers,
Rinkesh


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

My medicals were also referred to MOC but Global Health has not specified any timeline nor they specified date when medical was referred.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ellaspeak said:


> I want to believe that they are still processing September cases... because if not, I am more worried that they just skipped us.
> 
> Lets just say, Employee 1 and 2 are doing the September cases and Employee 3 and 4 are doing October, but Employee 3 and 4 are faster than Employee 1 and 2. :ranger: that's why September cases are left behind for just a couple of days... but still someone is processing our medicals, ok! :clap2: Does it make sense? haha!
> 
> ...


Hi ellaspeak,
You are absolutely right.. it is a team of people who is examining medicals, not an individual. So what you have said makes lots of sense.. including not panicking 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,

Joining this thread
My meds referred on 25th sep. as told by Health.Strategies although i done my medicals on 17th Sep. using e-clinic. 
So waiting :ranger:


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Hi,
> 
> Joining this thread
> My meds referred on 25th sep. as told by Health.Strategies although i done my medicals on 17th Sep. using e-clinic.
> So waiting :ranger:


We are on the same boat buddy. Check my timeline..


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ShariqQamar said:


> My medicals were also referred to MOC but Global Health has not specified any timeline nor they specified date when medical was referred.


Hi Shariq,
I suggest you to call GH (Global Health) on +61 2 8666 5777 and ask the same to them. You may hit a machine (IVR message) talking to you, disconnect the call and call them again. Try your luck till you get some employee picks up your call  . that's what we all have done  .

Another option is to email GH on [email protected] and ask them when they have received your medicals. Dont forget to mentioned you application details (TRN number etc.) in your email. You need to wait for some time and then they will reply you back.


I hope this helps to know the date when your meds were referred.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

thewall said:


> I can sense the tide is turning :clap2:
> 
> couple of weeks bak they were all stuck Aug30th :ballchain: :deadhorse:
> 
> ...


Yes Wall, this week has been quite happening for us and it is still not over 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Shariq,
> I suggest you to call GH (Global Health) on +61 2 8666 5777 and ask the same to them. You may hit a machine (IVR message) talking to you, disconnect the call and call them again. Try your luck till you get some employee picks up your call  . that's what we all have done  .
> 
> Another option is to email GH on [email protected] and ask them when they have received your medicals. Dont forget to mentioned you application details (TRN number etc.) in your email. You need to wait for some time and then they will reply you back.
> ...


Many Thanks


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Yes Wall, this week has been quite happening for us and it is still not over
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Hi,

I am not sure from where your are getting this information that they are processing 25 Sep to 4th Oct cases. 

I did my meds on 30th September and GH received my report on 3rd October.

Last week I send an email to them to know the status. They informed that, late of last week they start picking case from the first of September. To finalize the result of 3rd October it would take 6 to 8 week more.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

forhad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure from where your are getting this information that they are processing 25 Sep to 4th Oct cases.
> 
> ...



This has been confirmed on other forums. You have to go back to the previous posts and check on the links provided by mudgil and me.


----------



## Nagaveni (Nov 15, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Ohh yes I agree with you Wall. It doesn't make sense to email the CO before you get the finalization email or status update. My concern in that post was regarding the inconsistency of information provided by them
> 
> Somewhere deep in my heart I still believe that they have moved ahead of Sep 6th, because it has been some time since they have been munching Sep 6 cases
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

My medicals has been referred on 6th Sep and no news as of yet


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

ShariqQamar said:


> How you know the date when your medicals were referred? My medical exam was taken on 13th September.


In my case, I had to email my CO. Since you took the exam on the 13th of September, add 4-5 days or at most 7 days to give you an approximate of when your meds where referred. Or you can email your CO. It should still be safe to email your CO at this point of the process.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My medicals has been referred on 6th Sep and no news as of yet


Hang in there buddy. The golden email should be anytime this week. lane:


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

If the mentioned date is true, I am waiting for the good news from GH... no way out now..


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

forhad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure from where your are getting this information that they are processing 25 Sep to 4th Oct cases.
> 
> ...


Hi Forhad,
When we say that they are processing the cases referred to them on Oct 4th, it doesn't mean that we are saying that all the cases referred before Oct 4th are already processed. As dbrain has earlier posted, you can see that it is done by the whole team of MOCs where few MOCs might still be working on Sep cases and few may have started working on Oct cases. 

When we are saying that MOC is processing Oct cases, it means that few October cases are now under scanner.....

GH call center have always been conservative in sharing the dates of the cases they are processing.

I hope this resolves your doubt.  

Keep an eye on the status and who knows you see something coming soon

And yes Oct 4 and late Sep cases are being processed and this info is confirmed by many ppl from different forums.... 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Nagaveni (Nov 15, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Hang in there buddy. The golden email should be anytime this week. lane:


Hope your golden words come true ASAP:ranger:


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Forhad,
> When we say that they are processing the cases referred to them on Oct 4th, it doesn't mean that we are saying that all the cases referred before Oct 4th are already processed. As dbrain has earlier posted, you can see that it is done by the whole team of MOCs where few MOCs might still be working on Sep cases and few may have started working on Oct cases.
> 
> When we are saying that MOC is processing Oct cases, it means that few October cases are now under scanner.....
> ...


Thanks a lot. 

Getting some air now..


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

forhad said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Getting some air now..


Ha ha ha... You will be fine and celebrating in few days... I am very sure about this 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Ha ha ha... You will be fine and celebrating in few days... I am very sure about this
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


I am praying so that your wish can be successful soon.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> Hope your golden words come true ASAP:ranger:


Believe me it will. And it will be sooner than you think.


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

this waiting game is really frustrating. im thankful for this forum, it keeps me sane. haha. thanks everyone for keeping this thread alive. hopefully we get that golden email SOON!


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello!!

I have been following this post in the background for a while now. Would like to join the waiting brigade(I feel filled with energy when I read everyones post). 

Just a heads up, my CO responded back today confirming that my meds were referred early Nov and he has asked me to wait for another 8-10 weeks. I would like to mention that my CO has been very cordial and prompt in responding to my queries and I would like to trust him on this. So I have decided to check the posts daily, celebrate new year in a grand way and then expect my finalization (somewhere close to Jan end). Would consider myself lucky if things happen before that.

Cheers !!


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I have been following this post in the background for a while now. Would like to join the waiting brigade(I feel filled with energy when I read everyones post).
> 
> ...


Hi 
when did u lodged ur application? pls update ur time lines .

and is there any reason y ur medicals were referred? i mean did doctor say something while examining ?

it sounds total mystery as to which applicants get referred and on what basis?

thanks in advance


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I asked my agent about what it meant "medical requirements finalised"? He wrote back stating that this means that the medical checks done in my country have been introduced into the system and that we should be hearing from them in the first couple of weeks of December." Now I am totally confused. What do you think I should do? Did anyone have this experience? 

Cheers.

POLITO


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> when did u lodged ur application? pls update ur time lines .
> 
> and is there any reason y ur medicals were referred? i mean did doctor say something while examining ?
> ...


I lodged my application in mid Oct and my meds and PCC were submitted in the last week of Oct. Shall update my timelines shortly.

I believe if there are more than 1 member in the application then, one of them is surely being referred. I confirmed from the hospital that both I and my wife had A grades in our meds so I do not think there is any medical reason behind referring the cases or else I can't believe that all of us here have some or the other health issues . I was not aware of this MOC thing before my CO told this to me. He cleared my wife's meds but referred mine for reasons best known to him. That's how I landed up on this thread.


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Polito,
> Was it ehealth or paper based??
> 
> Please help us with the information.
> ...


Hi Mudgil, 

My meds were paper-based.

Cheers.

POLITO:ranger:


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

thewall said:


> I can sense the tide is turning :clap2:
> 
> couple of weeks bak they were all stuck Aug30th :ballchain: :deadhorse:
> 
> ...


might be the xmas effect..:xmastree:,


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hi Mudgil,
> 
> My meds were paper-based.
> 
> ...





Now - this confuses me more. I used to think eHealth is faster processing 

But I forgive it - for it brings Oct applicant finalized, 

Did u book your lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Shariq,
> I suggest you to call GH (Global Health) on +61 2 8666 5777 and ask the same to them. You may hit a machine (IVR message) talking to you, disconnect the call and call them again. Try your luck till you get some employee picks up your call  . that's what we all have done  .
> 
> Another option is to email GH on [email protected] and ask them when they have received your medicals. Dont forget to mentioned you application details (TRN number etc.) in your email. You need to wait for some time and then they will reply you back.
> ...


Hi Mudgil,

Can we contact GH if we are applying visa through an agent, or only the agent can contact CO rule apply here as well?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

:xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:


rks890 said:


> might be the xmas effect..:xmastree:,



Yep, I saved 18 days on Annual leave for the year. 


:tree::tree::tree::xmascandle::xmascandle:


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I have been following this post in the background for a while now. Would like to join the waiting brigade(I feel filled with energy when I read everyones post).
> 
> ...


Hello PB_Aussie,

Can you please share, your Team and CO initials?


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Just Now called GM , told that still working on sep 6th cases . According to the Lady in conversation with me, it will take some time to work on my case which was referred on 17th sep.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Just Now called GM , told that still working on sep 6th cases . According to the Lady in conversation with me, it will take some time to work on my case which was referred on 17th sep.


They've been consistent giving out inconsistent info so you have to take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hi Mudgil,
> 
> My meds were paper-based.
> 
> ...


Thanks Polito....this info has really helped us to get more confused  because generally e-Health is ahead of paper based... hardly matters....now you have a long waiting progress in your application...that itself is a good news for all of us 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I asked my agent about what it meant "medical requirements finalised"? He wrote back stating that this means that the medical checks done in my country have been introduced into the system and that we should be hearing from them in the first couple of weeks of December." Now I am totally confused. What do you think I should do? Did anyone have this experience?
> 
> ...


What the hell is this now.....  can anyone help us to understand above mentioned situation...??

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi Mudgil,
> 
> Can we contact GH if we are applying visa through an agent, or only the agent can contact CO rule apply here as well?


Hi RKS,
well it is call you need to take, our friend Coblos on this forum got the right information when he directly contacted the GH. He has also used the services of an agent...

I am not using any agent.......but I still believe that the worst case would be that GH will say that they would like to talk to your agent not you.. thats it..what else can happen?? they wont reject your application because you have called GH directly 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

We got our PR grant letter yesterday!!!!!
Our meds were paper based and reached GH syd on 4 Oct 2012. CO told our agent that it is referred to MOC on 26th OCT 2012. 
I checked Skillselect yesterday and our case was finalised with grant letter attached!!!


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

RAD519 said:


> We got our PR grant letter yesterday!!!!!
> Our meds were paper based and reached GH syd on 4 Oct 2012. CO told our agent that it is referred to MOC on 26th OCT 2012.
> I checked Skillselect yesterday and our case was finalised with grant letter attached!!!


Hello RAD,
Congratulations friend :clap2: Paper based applications are surely ahead of e-health. I am reading your post again and again that Oct 26 case got finalized 

BTW what visa type you applied for?? enjoy your day....

regards
Mudgil


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi RKS,
> well it is call you need to take, our friend Coblos on this forum got the right information when he directly contacted the GH. He has also used the services of an agent...
> 
> I am not using any agent.......but I still believe that the worst case would be that GH will say that they would like to talk to your agent not you.. thats it..what else can happen?? they wont reject your application because you have called GH directly
> ...


Thanks Mudgil, 

I have sent them an e-mail, hoping to get a positive reply.


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hello RAD,
> Congratulations friend :clap2: Paper based applications are surely ahead of e-health. I am reading your post again and again that Oct 26 case got finalized
> 
> BTW what visa type you applied for?? enjoy your day....
> ...


Thanks Mudgil.

My spouse applied for 190 visa - NSW SS.

Wish you and all waiting for their meds to come clear ASAP from MOC.:clap2:


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Thanks Mudgil,
> 
> I have sent them an e-mail, hoping to get a positive reply.


Please let us know their response as soon as get it from them. They will mention the current date of referred cases they are processing today.

with best wishes....

regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

RAD519 said:


> Thanks Mudgil.
> 
> My spouse applied for 190 visa - NSW SS.
> 
> Wish you and all waiting for their meds to come clear ASAP from MOC.:clap2:


Thanks a ton RAD for your quick response..... 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hello PB_Aussie,
> 
> Can you please share, your Team and CO initials?


Its Team2 and CO initials are JS.


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Guys, all these updates are making me more confused. On one hand we have someone telling that GH confirmed that they are processing Sep 6 cases for e-filings(I also heard the same from my CO) and on the flip side we have someone who has a paper based med referred on 26th Oct and it gets finalized. I mean how can there be so much gap between the two? There has to be some protocol that is being followed about which none of us are aware of. Also, not to forget the fact that my CO himself has given me a wait time of 8-10 weeks..I don't think COs would lie at any point. God knows whats gonna happen..pheww !!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

RAD519 said:


> We got our PR grant letter yesterday!!!!!
> Our meds were paper based and reached GH syd on 4 Oct 2012. CO told our agent that it is referred to MOC on 26th OCT 2012.
> I checked Skillselect yesterday and our case was finalised with grant letter attached!!!



:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

lane:lane:lane:lane:


it nearly gave me a heart attack though, referred Oct 26th & Paper based.

eHealth folks where r u all 

its a crazy world but i m loving it - perhaps there r very few Paper Med applicants.

:tree::tree:


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Guys, all these updates are making me more confused. On one hand we have someone telling that GH confirmed that they are processing Sep 6 cases for e-filings(I also heard the same from my CO) and on the flip side we have someone who has a paper based med referred on 26th Oct and it gets finalized. I mean how can there be so much gap between the two? There has to be some protocol that is being followed about which none of us are aware of. Also, not to forget the fact that my CO himself has given me a wait time of 8-10 weeks..I don't think COs would lie at any point. God knows whats gonna happen..pheww !!


Hi PB,
Let me take you months back. In the month of July there were lots of applications filed for PRs because people wanted to escape the EOI process. This has caused sudden increase of medical reports and the same reflected in referred cases. Most of the applications filed in June had medicals referred in August. That is why it has taken more than 1 month for GH, just to process cases referred to them on Aug 30th. But later when EOI process got introduced on 1st July, applicants filed their EOIs and then waited for the invitation. after receiving the invite they filed the PR. It is expected that there was no filing of PR from July1 to Aug 15th, hence there were much lower cases referred to GH post Aug 30 or so.... Now i guess it is clear that case process rate would be much faster post August. But the GH and COs are very conservative in terms of sharing any deadline (6-8 weeks) so they tell us the longest possible wait as per the busiest processing, but obviously that is not the case. This 6-8 weeks story is valid for pre Aug 30 cases.

Now coming to the paper based and e-health... till now we have seen that e-health cases were processed much faster than paper based. I dont know how paper based applications are ahead now.... probably they are less in number now 

I dont know whether it makes any sense to you.......Any other thoughts guys....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi PB,
> Let me take you months back. In the month of July there were lots of applications filed for PRs because people wanted to escape the EOI process. This has caused sudden increase of medical reports and the same reflected in referred cases. Most of the applications filed in June had medicals referred in August. That is why it has taken more than 1 month for GH, just to process cases referred to them on Aug 30th. But later when EOI process got introduced on 1st July, applicants filed their EOIs and then waited for the invitation. after receiving the invite they filed the PR. It is expected that there was no filing of PR from July1 to Aug 15th, hence there were much lower cases referred to GH post Aug 30 or so.... Now i guess it is clear that case process rate would be much faster post August. But the GH and COs are very conservative in terms of sharing any deadline (6-8 weeks) so they tell us the longest possible wait as per the busiest processing, but obviously that is not the case. This 6-8 weeks story is valid for pre Aug 30 cases.
> 
> Now coming to the paper based and e-health... till now we have seen that e-health cases were processed much faster than paper based. I dont know how paper based applications are ahead now.... probably they are less in number now
> ...


Appreciate your elaborated response Mudgil. I always thought that online stuff worked much faster than paperwork but here we have an exception. But don't you think we all are at our best in assuming how GH is working and clearing the backlog? I cannot believe that we have a gap of almost a month b/w paper based and eHealth meds given that eHealth was running ahead of paper based meds sometime back. The only reason I can see here is that maybe most people are eFiling their meds post July 1 (after EOI came to picture). Whats your take?

-PB


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Appreciate your elaborated response Mudgil. I always thought that online stuff worked much faster than paperwork but here we have an exception. But don't you think we all are at our best in assuming how GH is working and clearing the backlog? I cannot believe that we have a gap of almost a month b/w paper based and eHealth meds given that eHealth was running ahead of paper based meds sometime back. The only reason I can see here is that maybe most people are eFiling their meds post July 1 (after EOI came to picture). Whats your take?
> 
> -PB


Hi PB,
I agree with you word by word..... we have done all possible investigations and observations to understand how GH work but failed... Few things we could knock down and one of those is that.. if you are applying with secondary applicants then the medicals will be referred for sure irrespective to the fact that they have been assessed with Category A.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi PB,
> Let me take you months back. In the month of July there were lots of applications filed for PRs because people wanted to escape the EOI process. This has caused sudden increase of medical reports and the same reflected in referred cases. Most of the applications filed in June had medicals referred in August. That is why it has taken more than 1 month for GH, just to process cases referred to them on Aug 30th. But later when EOI process got introduced on 1st July, applicants filed their EOIs and then waited for the invitation. after receiving the invite they filed the PR. It is expected that there was no filing of PR from July1 to Aug 15th, hence there were much lower cases referred to GH post Aug 30 or so.... Now i guess it is clear that case process rate would be much faster post August. But the GH and COs are very conservative in terms of sharing any deadline (6-8 weeks) so they tell us the longest possible wait as per the busiest processing, but obviously that is not the case. This 6-8 weeks story is valid for pre Aug 30 cases.
> 
> Now coming to the paper based and e-health... till now we have seen that e-health cases were processed much faster than paper based. I dont know how paper based applications are ahead now.... probably they are less in number now
> ...


BTW i meant "JUNE" instead of July in the 1st line.....


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

My Apologies if I am confusing you further... Please go to Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 162 and check the post of Ztjt2003....

Visa Type: 190
Medical referred: Nov 13th 
Visa Granted: today (Nov 29)

I have no clue whats going on in GH.....

:noidea: :hurt: :doh: :frusty:


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> My Apologies if I am confusing you further... Please go to Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 162 and check the post of Ztjt2003....
> 
> Visa Type: 190
> Medical referred: Nov 13th
> ...


Ha ha ha..seems like DIAC and GH want us to login to the website each day religiously. If they will follow a pattern then, people might not login so frequently..he he he. Jokes apart did you pay attention on the signature of the person who got the grant (the link that you posted above)? His meds are referred before CO assignment. Is my observation correct? If yes then, how is this possible in the real world?


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> My Apologies if I am confusing you further... Please go to Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 162 and check the post of Ztjt2003....
> 
> Visa Type: 190
> Medical referred: Nov 13th
> ...


This is very confusing already. But whatever happens, for every med finalized, that is still one less med in the referred queue. Let's just be grateful that GH is making significant progress compared to a few weeks back.


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello All, 

I am really confused about the happenings with med finalisations... Mine were finalised on oct 26 and still no news about a grant...From i have read on previous pages, visas are granted almost on the same day attached with the finalised message or a day after....I am in a panicking state....Hope it all works out fine for all of us.

cheers.

POLITO


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am really confused about the happenings with med finalisations... Mine were finalised on oct 26 and still no news about a grant...From i have read on previous pages, visas are granted almost on the same day attached with the finalised message or a day after....I am in a panicking state....Hope it all works out fine for all of us.
> 
> ...


Hi POLITO 

How did you see that all of you and your family members medicals have been finalised as you said you were paper based. 
I am also paper based but I have to Call GH if I want to know about medicals status of my family. 

Please share.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am really confused about the happenings with med finalisations... Mine were finalised on oct 26 and still no news about a grant...From i have read on previous pages, visas are granted almost on the same day attached with the finalised message or a day after....I am in a panicking state....Hope it all works out fine for all of us.
> 
> ...


Hi Polito,
You are right, it does not take long to grant the visa if the meds are already finalized. But as you can see all our algorithms failed to understand what is going on in GH these days....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Ha ha ha..seems like DIAC and GH want us to login to the website each day religiously. If they will follow a pattern then, people might not login so frequently..he he he. Jokes apart did you pay attention on the signature of the person who got the grant (the link that you posted above)? His meds are referred before CO assignment. Is my observation correct? If yes then, how is this possible in the real world?


No clue...and i gave up....


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi POLITO
> 
> How did you see that all of you and your family members medicals have been finalised as you said you were paper based.
> I am also paper based but I have to Call GH if I want to know about medicals status of my family.
> ...


Hi, 

I believe there has been a misunderstanding here....my application is online but my meds were done paper-based. In other words, my meds werent on e-health. Sorry for the misunderstanding. I check my status on https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Cheers.

POLITO


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe there has been a misunderstanding here....my application is online but my meds were done paper-based. In other words, my meds werent on e-health. Sorry for the misunderstanding. I check my status on https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. 
Your Visa will be granted soon. So don't worry. Just be cool. If you are migrating along with your family it generally takes a Week to get Visa After medicals finalization. 

Thanks


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> Your Visa will be granted soon. So don't worry. Just be cool. If you are migrating along with your family it generally takes a Week to get Visa After medicals finalization.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Bishnu, 

Many thanks for your positive thought. It has been a very stressful experience this last step.

Cheers.

POLITO:ranger:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Yet another Oct 10th (or later) got Finalized yesterday

Boy, is there more shock left to surprise us
- still one day to go 
wht an eventful week :clap2:


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

thewall said:


> Yet another Oct 10th (or later) got Finalized yesterday
> 
> Boy, is there more shock left to surprise us
> - still one day to go
> wht an eventful week :clap2:


From where did you get this information?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bishnu said:


> From where did you get this information?


somewhere in this great forum, :ranger:


how about u?


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

thewall said:


> somewhere in this great forum, :ranger:
> 
> how about u?


Yes its really frustrating, We have been waiting so long still not any good news. 
I requested my CO to prioritize my medicals still he told me to hold until finalised the medicals by medicals officer. So no help even by my CO.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Yes its really frustrating, We have been waiting so long still not any good news.
> I requested my CO to prioritize my medicals still he told me to hold until finalised the medicals by medicals officer. So no help even by my CO.



Unless u have any job offer, i dont think any priority will be given. Priority is only for ENS applicants.

Apart from those, it seems Paper applicants moving pretty fast.

When did u do MED, & refer date


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

Dear All, 

Currently, Global Health is prioritizing the paper based medicals. Hence we are have different dates of processing. Paper based Upto 25 September is currently processing ( over 1000 more case remaining) and ehealth upto 6 September is currently processing ( over 5000 more case remaining). 

This is why we have discrepancies in dates of processing. 

Thanks


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Currently, Global Health is prioritizing the paper based medicals. Hence we are have different dates of processing. Paper based Upto 25 September is currently processing ( over 1000 more case remaining) and ehealth upto 6 September is currently processing ( over 5000 more case remaining).
> 
> ...



Isn't it ironic !!! 


This is what they said in a latest bulletin.

*******************************************************
*What is the benefit of 100% electronic health processing arrangements?*

Your health examination results will be automatically sent to the department’s Global Health Processing Centre in Sydney – where they will generally be processed in 48 hours, and often in minutes. Using eHealth or eMedical means that there is no risk that your health examination forms will be incomplete or get lost.


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

thewall said:


> Isn't it ironic !!!
> 
> This is what they said in a latest bulletin.
> 
> ...


Yes I got this information from GH when I called today to get information about my OH medicals. Its really frustrating and nothing I can do beside waiting. It's not in our hand.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Currently, Global Health is prioritizing the paper based medicals. Hence we are have different dates of processing. Paper based Upto 25 September is currently processing ( over 1000 more case remaining) and ehealth upto 6 September is currently processing ( over 5000 more case remaining).
> 
> ...


Thanks Bishnu for the information,

But their Sep 6th story is also old now. They could not progress a single day in last 2 weeks  ??? As i have said earlier, Sep 6 seems to be a new Aug 30.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Yes I got this information from GH when I called today to get information about my OH medicals. Its really frustrating and nothing I can do beside waiting. It's not in our hand.


Hey everyone, Please calm
There is diff. b/w the medicals finalized without sending to GH and medicals finalization which requires a further assessment by a medical officer of GH.
These are 2 diff. things. The e-meds are uploaded into a system such as Health.strategies. That system decides to refer or not. If there are not referred they are finalized straight away and are sent to CO. In this scene the medicals are finalized within a day or minutes.

On the other hand, if the meds require assessment by GH then these are referred to GH and these have to wait in a queue. There may be 2 queues as "Paper based" and "Electronic". In this case, the CO are informed that the meds are with GH, That's they neither ask for meds from us nor they Update the status of meds in e-visa portal.


Please Note the point that why the meds are referred to GH. AFAIK, Any one who is traveling will be studying, working in Health care or be in the childcare OR have any minor medical conditions as a little high B.P or minor diff. in sugar level (As u may know that sugar level is slightly high if we had breakfast recently and had not drunk enough water). By taking this into consideration, i can assume the kids with us will be surely in the classrooms. (my meds referred b/c i have kids in my application and my spouse is health practitioner).


Sorry to write up so lengthy but i tried to elaborate the points as i know.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

And one more point that if u belong to a HR country and are entitled to have security assessments then u need not to worry with the timelines of GH. B/c for them, there are 2 thins in process at the same time, the health assessment and Security assessment. SO if ur case it with ASIO, then the meds processing time does not harm u b/c the meds result will be surely ahead of the ASIO assessments result.

So i'm in peace  
GH Take your time


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Hey everyone, Please calm
> There is diff. b/w the medicals finalized without sending to GH and medicals finalization which requires a further assessment by a medical officer of GH.
> These are 2 diff. things. The e-meds are uploaded into a system such as Health.strategies. That system decides to refer or not. If there are not referred they are finalized straight away and are sent to CO. In this scene the medicals are finalized within a day or minutes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wantomove for your words,
Well, i guess most of us here know about the medical assessment process which includes immediate finalization, referring the cases further and different queues etc. If anyone who didnt know this, then your words could be words of wisdom to them 

Regarding the suger level, I guess that was a help.. but I wish few of us knew it before going for medicals  

The confusion was related to the finalization of the med cases referred to the MOC on various dates, and we found that most of the referred cases recently finalized (referred to MOC not immediately finalized)were from mid Sep to mid October and in one case even mid Nov. As Bishnu has mentioned in one of his today's post, surprisingly paper based meds are ahead of e-Health. Which is a shock to us because e-health is suppose to be processed faster than paper based applications (Check TheWall's post regarding the medical bulletin). But I guess we are in this situation because the paper based cases are lesser than e-Health cases.

BTW in my application, my meds were finalized immediately but my wife's meds were referred even though we both were rated in Category A with no issue at all... but i guess it is because i have a secondary applicant 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

Can anyone please post the link of the spreadsheet of meds referred.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ShariqQamar said:


> Can anyone please post the link of the spreadsheet of meds referred.


Hi Shariq,
here you go..... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah4lANKchicUdG5WaVNCcG1aeXhxRXFEVWk2ZFpFN nc#gid=0

I doubt it is updated because we know that at S.No.121 Coblos already got his visa granted..

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Shariq,
> here you go..... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah4lANKchicUdG5WaVNCcG1aeXhxRXFEVWk2ZFpFN nc#gid=0
> 
> I doubt it is updated because we know that at S.No.121 Coblos already got his visa granted..
> ...


Thank you Mudgil


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

The biggest issue with 90% of the people that are waiting for their referred meds to be finalized is NOT knowing the DATE being assessed. Is it that difficult to put a link on the website where you can check what dates are assessed? 
I think not and if they would do that, than the number of phone calls and e-mail to them will go down at least 70-80% and they will have more time spent on "assessing rather than answering e-mails". If you know what to expect than you can prepare yourself different. But this uncertainty is driving most of us "crazy". 



wanttomove said:


> Hey everyone, Please calm
> There is diff. b/w the medicals finalized without sending to GH and medicals finalization which requires a further assessment by a medical officer of GH.
> These are 2 diff. things. The e-meds are uploaded into a system such as Health.strategies. That system decides to refer or not. If there are not referred they are finalized straight away and are sent to CO. In this scene the medicals are finalized within a day or minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fivetd said:


> The biggest issue with 90% of the people that are waiting for their referred meds to be finalized is NOT knowing the DATE being assessed. Is it that difficult to put a link on the website where you can check what dates are assessed?
> I think not and if they would do that, than the number of phone calls and e-mail to them will go down at least 70-80% and they will have more time spent on "assessing rather than answering e-mails". If you know what to expect than you can prepare yourself different. But this uncertainty is driving most of us "crazy".



DIAC is doing this already, as in CO allocation dates webpage update every fortnight

GH could also pick similar startegy or even easier like automated reply :
eHealth under assessment : Sep25th ~ Sep4th 
Paper based under assessment : Oct26th ~Oct4th


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

thewall said:


> DIAC is doing this already, as in CO allocation dates webpage update every fortnight
> 
> GH could also pick similar startegy or even easier like automated reply :
> eHealth under assessment : Sep25th ~ Sep4th
> Paper based under assessment : Oct26th ~Oct4th


Hi thewall
did u say there is a webpage for knowing the CO allocation dates?
please send me the link ...


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes thewall, would be nice something like DIAC is using for CO allocation.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi thewall
> did u say there is a webpage for knowing the CO allocation dates?
> please send me the link ...



Sorry, my mistake. It used to be Dates (if i m not mistaken) - but now they seemed to have changed most to weeks.

Here is the* link*


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

thewall said:


> Sorry, my mistake. It used to be Dates (if i m not mistaken) - but now they seemed to have changed most to weeks.
> 
> Here is the* link*


ok..I have seen that link before..

I have noticed for few members in this forum, CO has not been allocated even after 6 weeks of filing application for subclass 190 (priority group 3) where as some other got CO in 10 days for same sub class category 190.

for me even CO allocation seems totally dark ...


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

*Best place to be born*

Hello Friends,
I know we all are tensed with the progress of GH. But I want to put a smile on everyone's face..  Please check this link Switzerland is the best place to be born in the world (and Britain is 27th!) | Mail Online . 

This link talks about the best places to be born in the world. Australia is at number 2.... which means that almost all of us are heading to a better part of the world  and this deserves some more waiting :tongue1: 

Hopefully I am successful in sharing a light moment with you all . 

keep the smile on and let us keep everyone in our prayers...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> ok..I have seen that link before..
> 
> I have noticed for few members in this forum, CO has not been allocated even after 6 weeks of filing application for subclass 190 (priority group 3) where as some other got CO in 10 days for same sub class category 190.
> 
> for me even CO allocation seems totally dark ...



I think u will get within 5 weeks of ack, if not u can contact them.
Also load on each team is different.

I was lucky enough to get 1st assessment in 2 weeks, but now stuck in MED


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi polito,

My medicals got finalized nov-13,no news from them yet...it was done on e-health n mine is online application
For 175...have u got ur grant?


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Mudgil said:


> It depends... if your all other required documents are under status "MET" then it doesn't take more than 3-4 days to get grant. But if CO still needs documents from your side or he is already checking something then it may take few more days....
> 
> Bottom line.......normally it does not take long to get grant once your meds are finalized...
> 
> ...


Hi mudgil,

My meds were finalised on 13nov2012....still no grant?
What cud be the issue...what action do i take?
Kindly suggest....


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi mudgil,
> 
> My meds were finalised on 13nov2012....still no grant?
> What cud be the issue...what action do i take?
> Kindly suggest....


Hi Saradha,
Please share the date of referral of your meds.... 

I would suggest you to send an email to your CO and share with him that your meds are finalized, ask him if needs anything else to close the case.. write email in such a way that you want to support him to expedite the process. Dont accuse him for the delay. I think if he is not on leave, he will reply you back with the details of the current situation.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the suggestion...
Actually there was no status update once i submitted the pcc n medicals upon co request...
I waited for about 40 dayz before mailing the co asking for a status update online...he responded the very next day by changing the status to 'medicals finalised'....so actually i dont know if my medicals underwent 'further medicals referred' status at all....
I am now waiting since 13th nov for further communication which is grant letter!!


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi polito,
> 
> My medicals got finalized nov-13,no news from them yet...it was done on e-health n mine is online application
> For 175...have u got ur grant?


Hello Saradha, 

Mine were finalised on nov 26 and family on the 23 and still no news. I too have an online application but our meds were done paper based. I wonder what it is keeping them. I am very stressed about this because the end of year is approaching fast. Hopefully we get to hear from the soon. Keep us informed.

POLITO :ranger:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Sorry but I am lill of the track after reading too many conflicting updates (my bad didnt get time to connect for a wk nw), somewhere I read GH is processing third wk of sept and imm its back to 1st wk of sept..

what is even more confusing is Nov referred guys have a confirmation regarding the processing time as in 6-8 wks.. while ppl got referred before that do not have any confirmation about what to expect, according to email from HS my meds will take some weeks to finalize :juggle: rcvd in nov second wk.. 

Appreciate any concrete confirmation on what to expect...

Rekha


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi ,

i want to do medical now. me & my wife staying in dubai & my son,he is in mumbai . shall we do medical here in dubai & my son in mumbai ? .what are the documents and forms do i need to take for medicals ? please advice .

cheers 

harry


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

First day of the week! Good luck to all of us!


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> First day of the week! Good luck to all of us!


We hope so. When is urs referred date mine 23rd October and urs


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

bishnu said:


> We hope so. When is urs referred date mine 23rd October and urs


Hi bishnu. Mine was referred September 25th. Ehealth.


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Hi bishnu. Mine was referred September 25th. Ehealth.


Good luck. This week is ur week. Enjoy, your will be definitely finalised this week.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Good luck. This week is ur week. Enjoy, your will be definitely finalised this week.


Hope these words will come true!


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Got an update from another forum. GH is now processing paper-based applications up to October 18th.


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

Global Health are at 18th October paper medicals


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Got an update from another forum. GH is now processing paper-based applications up to October 18th.


It's true I guess GH prioritizing Paper based medicals. Mine is also paper based referred on 23rd October. I am extremely happy to hear this information.


----------



## likeaboss (Nov 26, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> can someone help me to interpret health.strategies' reply to me? i'm not sure if my spouse's medicals are referred or not..??
> 
> 
> 1) We had our medicals on 12-NOV-2012
> ...


I have just called '61 286665777' and was informed that all of our medicals have indeed been finalized and available for my CO's viewing.. so I'm not sure what kind of "MOC referral" happened as processing was very fast..


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> I have just called '61 286665777' and was informed that all of our medicals have indeed been finalized and available for my CO's viewing.. so I'm not sure what kind of "MOC referral" happened as processing was very fast..


Congratulations, yours medicals are finalised. You will get Visa Soon


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> First day of the week! Good luck to all of us!


Yes dbrain,
It is a new month and new week. I wish all of us a very best of luck. Hopefully He will listen to our prayers......

BTW I tried to call GH several times but caught by IVR each time..anyone who gets lucky and gets the real update.....please share with all of us....

Thanks and Regards
Mudgil


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

Anyone with a referreal date on or before 18th Sep.
I have mailed to CO and MOC, but all in vain.
No one is replying. Any Guess when is my day. 
Its close to 3 months now. Meds were referred on 18th Sep.


R.


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Rinkesh, mine was also referred on 18th Sep (online).. I had sent mail to GH last tuesday, no response so far...


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Hi Rinkesh, mine was also referred on 18th Sep (online).. I had sent mail to GH last tuesday, no response so far...


I dont know what is wrong with these guys.
If there are too many applications then hire new people and get it done or if they dont want to hire new people then dont refer too many cases.
anyways this waiting period is killing me.

where did u get your medicals done from.
i got them from shantiniketan, delhi.

R.


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

I also did it from shanti niketan delhi on 15th sep (saturday)..they uploaded it on 17th sep and it got referred on 18th..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> I also did it from shanti niketan delhi on 15th sep (saturday)..they uploaded it on 17th sep and it got referred on 18th..


I also did there OCT 27th, is there anything wrong with this center 

Just saw nav got his Grant, MED done Oct13th (from Chandigarh though)


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> I also did there OCT 27th, is there anything wrong with this center
> 
> Just saw nav got his Grant, MED done Oct13th (from Chandigarh though)


FYI, his medicals were not referred to MOC.


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

I don't think there is any issue with the medical center as i got the medicals done from Elbit that too on 10th Sep and the Medicals got referred on 18th Sep but still no progress. I think the issue is with GM Processing


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Guys

I had done my MED on 29th Nov. Now the clinic says that they can fill the results online of my family, but when they try to fill my results the system says "hold on a while". The clinic is trying to contact DIAC for this issue but no response yet. Did anyone experience the same problem. the clinic asked me if i want paper reults to be sent. Guys tell me what i can do now? my 28 days given my CO will be on 18th Dec.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I had done my MED on 29th Nov. Now the clinic says that they can fill the results online of my family, but when they try to fill my results the system says "hold on a while". The clinic is trying to contact DIAC for this issue but no response yet. Did anyone experience the same problem. the clinic asked me if i want paper reults to be sent. Guys tell me what i can do now? my 28 days given my CO will be on 18th Dec.


Hi msobhan,
Recently We have seen following:


Lot may online requests had technical issues and MOCs were not able to find the medical reports...


Paper based medicals are processed faster than e-Health. 

So I would suggest you to go to paper based...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I had done my MED on 29th Nov. Now the clinic says that they can fill the results online of my family, but when they try to fill my results the system says "hold on a while". The clinic is trying to contact DIAC for this issue but no response yet. Did anyone experience the same problem. the clinic asked me if i want paper reults to be sent. Guys tell me what i can do now? my 28 days given my CO will be on 18th Dec.


Currently, paper-based applications are processed faster than eHealth apps. There is a considerable gap between the two as of the moment. However, this might change in the following days or weeks but nobody knows. If you go by the pattern as of today, I suggest you go paper-based. Just hope the pattern stays the same at least for this year.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi msobhan,
> Recently We have seen following:
> 
> 
> ...



Yep ... sad but true. 

I wanted to save trees ... going eHealth


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Any updates for eHealth applications?


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

On other forums they say paper applications have a bigger priority now and just few e-health cases are assessed. This sucks big time. I sent them an e-mail on the 26th Nov asking them about my meds status and what dates are assessed for ehealth applications but no answer until now and I believe they will not answer me at all.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fivetd said:


> On other forums they say paper applications have a bigger priority now and just few e-health cases are assessed. This sucks big time. I sent them an e-mail on the 26th Nov asking them about my meds status and what dates are assessed for ehealth applications but no answer until now and I believe they will not answer me at all.



can we do Paper after eHealth is submitted.

it will cost me approx 150 bucks, but seems it could save me ages now


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

After reading all this, I can just ask one question, on what basis did DIAC promise that processing will be faster after introduction of EOI. There is no specific reason why people are being referred to MOC. It looks like they are using MOC as a speed breaker to control the inflow of applications which is really frustrating. Don't they have any regulatory authority where we can complain? I am assuming unlike India, a developed nation like AU would surely listen to public grevience.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> After reading all this, I can just ask one question, on what basis did DIAC promise that processing will be faster after introduction of EOI. There is no specific reason why people are being referred to MOC. It looks like they are using MOC as a speed breaker to control the inflow of applications which is really frustrating. Don't they have any regulatory authority where we can complain? I am assuming unlike India, a developed nation like AU would surely listen to public grevience.


I think i have mixed opinions about your comment.

if we see the timelines prior to EOI and skillselect, applicants should have to wait for more than 4 months even to get a CO and in EOI it's max of 5 Weeks and i think this is a huge huge improvement.

for the medical part by Global part i agree with u and there is no proper regulatory system as to know where we stands in terms of medicals . I also feel that they will sort this out too... it's just a matter of time.

only now that we are experience medicals being delayed because we see the relative speed of CO allocation and their process, but if u see immi website..all they promise is 12 months time (HR countries) for 189 visa category.


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> I think i have mixed opinions about your comment.
> 
> if we see the timelines prior to EOI and skillselect, applicants should have to wait for more than 4 months even to get a CO and in EOI it's max of 5 Weeks and i think this is a huge huge improvement.
> 
> ...


I guess all of us in this forum have been referred further which means a possible 2-3 months delay in the process. I ask you, don't you feel we all are unlucky as compared to the ones who got the grant within a week after submitting meds and PCC? I am aware of ppl who started the process after me and are now booking flight tickets to AU..I mean how frustrating is this..and on top of it I'm not to be blamed for anything.

I agree earlier process was slow infact, very slow but atleast people could set the right expectations w.r.t that process. If they tell me that we are going to come back to you in a year's time then I would very well relax for a year. But this is like a new story each day. I stop myself each day from checking my inbox but I guess even I am a human being and don't have a control over it. 

I advocate for the fact that either everyone should be referred on no one so that others do not feel left behind. Not to forget, if someone has serious medical issues then referring that applicant is the only resort.

Hope this makes sense with everyone.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

What I do not understand is why they refere A meds? On the DIAC site they have a phrase that your meds will be referred if you have B meds or if you from a specific country. Ok, than how come some people from India get the grant in 1-2 months tops with no referred meds and some oter guy from same country, India, with meds A he gets referred? How, why??? If all meds from a specific country get referred even if the meds are A, than how come some don't??? Hoe do they make this selection? It's not a very nice thing to do and put's some aditional stress on us. I have nothing against people with meds not referred, this is not their fault it is GH's fault.


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello people, 

I wanted to ask to people who have had their meds finalised and have not received any news from DIAC. Mine were finalised on the Nov 26th and havent heard from them since. My agent told me that I would be hearing from them within the first couple of weeks of Dec. I am starting to worry...Have you got any news why they havent granted our visas yet because normally they grant a couple days after the finalisation.....Please share what you have heard from DIAC, CO or your agents.....

Cheers.

POLITO :ranger:


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I wanted to ask to people who have had their meds finalised and have not received any news from DIAC. Mine were finalised on the Nov 26th and havent heard from them since. My agent told me that I would be hearing from them within the first couple of weeks of Dec. I am starting to worry...Have you got any news why they havent granted our visas yet because normally they grant a couple days after the finalisation.....Please share what you have heard from DIAC, CO or your agents.....
> 
> ...


Polito, it could be Dec(Holiday) month effect that they are lazing around topped up wid beers..screwing up our hopes and wait..

Jokes apart, I guess you need to chase your CO very closely so that he responds. Also, what is the status against your medical evidence? Is it still "Requested"? 

PB


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Polito, it could be Dec(Holiday) month effect that they are lazing around topped up wid beers..screwing up our hopes and wait..
> 
> Jokes apart, I guess you need to chase your CO very closely so that he responds. Also, what is the status against your medical evidence? Is it still "Requested"?
> 
> PB


Hi PB_Aussie, 

My status appears like this:
26/11/2012 Health requirements finalised 
04/10/2012 Further medical results referred 

and my daughter and wife's were also finalised on the same date.

Cheers.

POLITO:ranger:


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hi PB_Aussie,
> 
> My status appears like this:
> 26/11/2012 Health requirements finalised
> ...


I assume yours were paper based meds. Also, from all the info I have and from your status, I think you should be having your grant anyday now. 

Best of luck and stock ur refrigerator wid nuff beers. You might run out of stock soon.

-PB


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, 

I dont know if whynot929, maxxxxx, lizgats and others whose meds were finalised and took them a long while to get their grants still check this forum but did you guys get any explanation as to why it took them a while to grant your visas. It could be a delight if you or anywone who had this experience share such information with all of us. This waiting is stressing me out and patience is slowly wearing off.

Cheers.

POLITO :ranger:


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

For eHealth applications, please check this link:

Medicals refered for more than 30 days ets connect - Page 166

According to the post by "Jimmy P", they are now processing up to September 25 for eHealth applications.


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

I also called GH just now..she said that MOC is processing late september..mine has not been picked yet.although it was referred on 18 sep.she asked me to contact MOC directly.she said moc contact details are their on immi website.please let me know if any of you have it..


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> I also called GH just now..she said that MOC is processing late september..mine has not been picked yet.although it was referred on 18 sep.she asked me to contact MOC directly.she said moc contact details are their on immi website.please let me know if any of you have it..


Is this for eHealth or paper-based applications?


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

eHealth


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> eHealth


Wow! This is indeed good news. Mine was referred 25th of September. :clap2:


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> After reading all this, I can just ask one question, on what basis did DIAC promise that processing will be faster after introduction of EOI. There is no specific reason why people are being referred to MOC. It looks like they are using MOC as a speed breaker to control the inflow of applications which is really frustrating. Don't they have any regulatory authority where we can complain? I am assuming unlike India, a developed nation like AU would surely listen to public grevience.


Hi PB,
I have been saying this for some time that GH controls the influx of immigrants. If they were really serious about cutting the backlog of the referred cases then they would have not forwarded Category A cases. I too want to complaint but not only about GH but also about my CO who has not done anything for 6 weeks after getting assigned to my case. My case was assigned to him on Aug 30th but he did not communicated to me till Oct 15, and he has also not allowed me to take my medical test. As a result I did my medical on 19th Oct and my medicals were referred on Oct 22. Now I am sitting here and watching people who have applied later than me and got referred for their medicals and now getting grant and planning ahead in AU....

Disgusting GH.....They have taken the literal meaning of "Business" in their tag line...


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

POLITO said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dont know if whynot929, maxxxxx, lizgats and others whose meds were finalised and took them a long while to get their grants still check this forum but did you guys get any explanation as to why it took them a while to grant your visas. It could be a delight if you or anywone who had this experience share such information with all of us. This waiting is stressing me out and patience is slowly wearing off.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I can totally understand ur stress as am also impatiently waiting for the grant...
From checking my mail account few times a day, i ve propogated to checkin it few times an hour...
Juz praying that nothing more as hurdle comes in mean time.

Is there anyone who have their meds finalised n not yet granted that has called them up?
My co never seem to have time to update application status online or reply to my mail plea!


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> I also called GH just now..she said that MOC is processing late september..mine has not been picked yet.although it was referred on 18 sep.she asked me to contact MOC directly.she said moc contact details are their on immi website.please let me know if any of you have it..



Oh its great that finally they moved from 6th Sep , but in this case why there is no outcome for our case., as even my was referred on 18th sep


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> eHealth


Direct jump from Sep 6th to Sep 25th :brick:


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Just now called GM, the lady told that hopefully within a couple of days there will be some outcome for my case.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Just now called GM, the lady told that hopefully within a couple of days there will be some outcome for my case.


When was your med referred?


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> When was your med referred?


It was referred on 18th sep.


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Team,

I have been following this thread for a long long time and here I am writing again in this thread.
Kindly advise on the present situation I am in.

My VISA status is: In Progress 
I was diagnosed with high glocose in blood in MED test and results got uploaded on or before 10th Nov, 2012 through e-health.
I had sent all additional documents requested by CO. This happened on 1st Nov, 2012.
Although, I guess I fall in GRADE A but I feel my MED would be referred.

My CO has not come back or updated me right from 26th Oct, 2012 onwards when he requested for PCC/MED and additional documents.

I sent a mail to him asking if I need to provide any documents further or Is he OK with the documents ! BUT there is no reply as yet.

It is Team 33 CO assigned in my case and there is a contact number provided in the CO's mail which is ...+61 1300 364 613.
I tried calling on this number in the hope of speaking with the CO today morning but to my SHOCK and SURPRISE the number does not connect.

My question is : What should be done in this case when I am not getting any reply through e-mail and the TEAM 33 number provided also is not working !!!

Please advise !

Thanks.

VISA-190| Skill Assessment April 2012| IELTS 8 7.5 7 7 (26TH May 2012)| Invitation 04th Oct 2012| Applied 18th Oct 2012| CO assigned 23rd Oct 2012| MED/PCC 10th Nov 2012


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a long long time and here I am writing again in this thread.
> Kindly advise on the present situation I am in.
> ...




you will have to wait patiently.. Co does not usually reply unless they need additional information from you.

and there is not much now that can be done from your end since you have submitted all docs.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi robin hood,

My 175 case is exactly the same as yours...my meds finalised on 13 nov 2012...
No mails or replies from co since the request for pcc/medicals...
Waiting for a loooong time now. No other go...
Do keep us posted abt ur proceedings...9


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

I soooo wish to believe that GH has jumped to end of Sep references. But out of my experience on this thread, I still don't want to trust GH whenever people come back saying that they called GH and they informed that currently they are processing xxx date.

We have seen the dates go up down and left right based on different inputs from different members in this forum. Also, if they are processing 25th Sep then how come some one having ref date as 18th Sep has been left out? Why he/she is still waiting though the latest update says they have reached 25th Sep? Does not make any sense to me.

I would like to wait for some more time rather than hearing that the date has already crossed my referred date and my meds are still pending.

A new day...A new confusion..pheww!!


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, 

It has been exactly two months since the referral date and 9 days since meds had been finalised and no news from CO or agent. This have been very stressful days and i tell you that it is energy-comsuming having to wait to hear from them.

May be someone can tell us what happens after the meds are finalised. Arent the med checks the last docs to be presented to DIAC? What is going on with DIAC?? 

Cheers.

POLITO :ranger:


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

dear polito...

Even am wondering on the same note. My case is worser,if that makes u feel any better 
Its been 20 days since medicals finalised! Every hour passes by with sheer anticipation of grant letter....its getting horrible as days go for nothing...i mailed my co yesterday only to hit an empty wall.

Someone pl advice as to how u tackle these stressful times.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

saradha said:


> dear polito...
> 
> Even am wondering on the same note. My case is worser,if that makes u feel any better
> Its been 20 days since medicals finalised! Every hour passes by with sheer anticipation of grant letter....its getting horrible as days go for nothing...i mailed my co yesterday only to hit an empty wall.
> ...


i am sure it is stressfull and full of anxiety...
u could possibly start making a list or smthng of that sort...as girls its fun


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Great idea raji...

Am reading blogs on australian life by locals and expats....mostly to choose a spot for living my dream.
But i dont dare to narrow down into city/suburb choices as my hubby's job would steer the decision.
And that list idea is a gud one...i was thinking of following the foot steps of fab ppl here....i have to start customising it.
Throw in ur hints as well...
But there is this killer fear creeping into my mind as the delay is keeping on growing! So not able to march further...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

saradha said:


> Great idea raji...
> 
> Am reading blogs on australian life by locals and expats....mostly to choose a spot for living my dream.
> But i dont dare to narrow down into city/suburb choices as my hubby's job would steer the decision.
> ...


Yeah I understand the anxiety totally ...
But there is really not much u can do now ....
Since meds r finalized I really dont think u hv anything to worry about...


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

*Conflict or a real Up date*

Well guys i was reading this forum for quit some time and the matter provoked me to share my experience in this regard 

so coming to the point : 

i emailed my CO on 25th NOv to confirm the medical receipt of all my family members, (Medicals Done on 19 Nov) but unfortunately the email server for that specific CO was collapsed so i was not able to get a acknowledgement email, which means that my CO was nt getting my messages as well , soooo i used the online message service to DIAC from our Online status inquiry. In error i sent two times the the message sent button.

so my CO replied two times as well without knowing that i had given him a reply earlier so read her two emails and saw a conflict or a real up date 



Mail received on 30 Nov: ===========(4-8 weeks)

The MOC are currently assessing health assessments received on 05/09/2012, which indicates that it could be another 4-8 weeks before your health assessments have been updated on this department’s database.

Mail received on 3 Dec============(3-4 weeks)

Dear Applicant

Thank you for your email.

I can confirm that your health assessments are the only item that remains outstanding on your skilled migration visa application. I can also confirm that your health assessments have been received by our Health Operations Centre, however they are currently under review by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC).

This is a normal procedure and I would expect your health assessments to be updated in our database within the next 3-4 weeks while the MOC process a back log of health reports under assessment. 

so

it was an error or a real update? since i know my CO and her professionalism i suggest it was a real update as may be they have removed the backlog substantially courtesy, EOI


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys, here's an update from me. I emailed my CO yesterday about my meds and she replied that mine have been referred on Nov 11 and MOC is currently processing *Sept 28 2012 cases*. Hope that gives us an idea.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rockron said:


> Hey guys, here's an update from me. I emailed my CO yesterday about my meds and she replied that mine have been referred on Nov 11 and MOC is currently processing *Sept 28 2012 cases*. Hope that gives us an idea.


Yesterday it was September 25 and now it's September 28. 3 days in a day! Hopefully mine was not skipped like others here in the forum.


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

Have anyone got an Update on Paper Medicals. What is the date GH currently Processing?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Passion said:


> Well guys i was reading this forum for quit some time and the matter provoked me to share my experience in this regard
> 
> so coming to the point :
> 
> ...


Is it T4 (MS), 
how did u come to kno email server was collapsed! I also sent mail but no reply yet, not sure what is going on.

what is the other link u used for communication


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I wanted to ask to people who have had their meds finalised and have not received any news from DIAC. Mine were finalised on the Nov 26th and havent heard from them since. My agent told me that I would be hearing from them within the first couple of weeks of Dec. I am starting to worry...Have you got any news why they havent granted our visas yet because normally they grant a couple days after the finalisation.....Please share what you have heard from DIAC, CO or your agents.....
> 
> ...


Hi Can you tell me what you mean by medical finalised. Is it when the clinics finalise the reults ans send to GH or how can we check. Please let me know.

thanks


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Can you tell me what you mean by medical finalised. Is it when the clinics finalise the reults ans send to GH or how can we check. Please let me know.
> 
> thanks


They would be finalized when they results are back from MOC to the CO, and no further medicals required.

If it is online application, you should see it from the online status.


Best
Al


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Guys....all 189 applicants...can you please update your Visa status (including medicals referred) in the below spreadsheet. Thanks!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

A poster on another forum just confirmed that his meds, which were referred on the last week of September, are now being processed by MOC. He just received an email advising him to take additional tests. He applied for a 189 visa and meds were done through eHealth. GH is currently on a roll right now. Keep it up!


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> A poster on another forum just confirmed that his meds, which were referred on the last week of September, are now being processed by MOC. He just received an email advising him to take additional tests. He applied for a 189 visa and meds were done through eHealth. GH is currently on a roll right now. Keep it up!


Hi dbrain can you please share the link 

Thanks

Hi


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi dbrain can you please share the link
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hi


Here's the link:

Medicals referred to Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) - Pinoy Australia Information Forum - A Filipino Australian Forum

Check sweet_tooth's post on Dec 4. It's a combination of Filipino and English but it's understandable. Most of it is in English.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi all,

Does anyone have an idea on whats taking diac this long to send the grant letter....my medicals were finalised before 22 days??!

My co has never ever responded to my mails since the very beginning....dunno what to do!
Is there any other way to know the status...since reading this 'mail server down' post,am restless coz now its not even sure that my co gets my mails.

Thanks...


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

My meds received on 3rd October 2012 and referred to MOC.

Anyone know the recent update of GH processing for eHealth meds?


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

forhad said:


> My meds received on 3rd October 2012 and referred to MOC.
> 
> Anyone know the recent update of GH processing for eHealth meds?


Ehealth Upto-26th September (according to GH) 

Paper Application upto 18th October (according to GH)


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have an idea on whats taking diac this long to send the grant letter....my medicals were finalised before 22 days??!
> 
> ...


Im in the exact same situation, last reply from the CO was in September, Medicals were finalized on the 10 of Oct, PCCs closed on the 13th Nov as well, and no communication received so far, I asked my agent today to ask the CO to confirm receiving my PCCS and Docs, I Would advise you to try to contact the CO either by mail or phone and check if they have received all your papers.


Best
Al


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Ehealth Upto-26th September (according to GH)
> 
> Paper Application upto 18th October (according to GH)


Thanks a lot my dear friend.

Seems to me I have to wait for more than two week. No way to get finalized before January 2013 as every one will be on vacation from 20th Dec to 10 Jan.  :boom:


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

forhad said:


> Thanks a lot my dear friend.
> 
> Seems to me I have to wait for more than two week. No way to get finalized before January 2013 as every one will be on vacation from 20th Dec to 10 Jan.  :boom:


Dont worry buddy, what I have heard is they are not completely shut during Christmas, As the official holidays are only 25th Dec -Christmas, 26th Dec -Boxing day, and 1st Jan- New Year. Rest of the days they would be working but with less staff.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Al,

Since there is a lotta commotion going on with the medicals,guess i'll try calling up the CO soon..
And about ur mention of PCCs closed...did u receive any status update confirming PCC finalisation or something? Or are u mentoning that u submitted ur PCC on 13 nov?

Ur waiting period seems to be longer than mine...does if happen so,often? and is it okay if ur ageht calls up diac n not u personally?


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Saradha,

Yes I submitted all PCCs on the 13th. However I haven't received any confirmation on receiving them, and the status still showing they are not finalized yet.

Not sure If I can call myself, but I know for emails, the only contact point would be my agent, will check if I Can call them myself.

Best
Al


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Send the CO a mail yesterday evening asking him about my medical status and this morning I got a reply that MOC are assessing cases referred on 25th September, this is e-health cases.
I hope they will move faster from now on since the number of invites were controlled and maybe referrals were also somewhat lower than before (just hoping this is the case). 
So he said 25th someone else here come with 28th, at least they moved from the 6th sept and it didn't become the new 30th august.
Pedal to the metal please you MOCs.


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

thewall said:


> Is it T4 (MS),
> how did u come to kno email server was collapsed! I also sent mail but no reply yet, not sure what is going on.
> 
> what is the other link u used for communication


Dear Wall:

i wrote in an email that i use our online status enquiry login from where u can email to DIAC , who will look into this matter. In my case i sent the message and they forwarded it to CO who then replied me from a Diff / Alternative email address, which means i (presumed) that there email server was crashed, as i read in another forum too that this situation do come , i read the post of someone in 2010 with a same situation. hope it will resolve your issue.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Send the CO a mail yesterday evening asking him about my medical status and this morning I got a reply that MOC are assessing cases referred on 25th September, this is e-health cases.
> I hope they will move faster from now on since the number of invites were controlled and maybe referrals were also somewhat lower than before (just hoping this is the case).
> So he said 25th someone else here come with 28th, at least they moved from the 6th sept and it didn't become the new 30th august.
> Pedal to the metal please you MOCs.



I am just wondering why other meds are being skipped. Or does this mean that they are still under assessment?


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have an idea on whats taking diac this long to send the grant letter....my medicals were finalised before 22 days??!
> 
> ...


SaraDHA 

please confirm me that whever u send ur email , do u get an acknowledgement email?


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> I am just wondering why other meds are being skipped. Or does this mean that they are still under assessment?


Well he said


> *Latest information I have* is · eHealth cases - awaiting MOC assessment 25th September 2012


 so maybe the 28th September might be correct and maybe my CO didn't actually spoke with MOC and he just reply me with his latest info. 

And about what your asking I think that the ones that seemed skipped maybe they are assessed more into detail, but this is just a wild guess.

Another thing, when I asked him about my meds he only replied that my spouse's meds were referred on 1/11/12 but what about mine? I asked about them both. Should I understand that mine were finalized and now I have to wait for my wife's meds to be finished? If so than why when I log in to e-visa my meds still have the status Required and not received?

So many uncertainties regarding this medicals...


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

It seems to be a lucky day. All sources are confirming last week of September in tandem today so I guess this news should be true. Just one more month to cover. My best guess is 3-4 weeks max.

Just in case anyone is keen on my med referral date - I was referred in first week of Nov.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Well here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/104286-further-medical-results-referred-what-does-mean-78.html on the 16th of November they were talkinh about first cases from September, now 5th of December talks about last week of September and maybe first week of October so let's say it took them at least 4 weeks to go through September.
Let's hope that they will move a little faster now that the number of applications are controlled by the EOI system and maybe also less referrals.

Fingers crossed, :ranger: and maybe we all :xmasunwrap: a grant letter by the end of the year.


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Well here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/104286-further-medical-results-referred-what-does-mean-78.html on the 16th of November they were talkinh about first cases from September, now 5th of December talks about last week of September and maybe first week of October so let's say it took them at least 4 weeks to go through September.
> Let's hope that they will move a little faster now that the number of applications are controlled by the EOI system and maybe also less referrals.
> 
> Fingers crossed, :ranger: and maybe we all :xmasunwrap: a grant letter by the end of the year.


Appreciate your optimistic and positive thinking. You can expect your meds to be finalized in 2012 in case you were referred somewhere in October.

Mine is November so I am not expecting it to be before Jan 2013 considering that Dec is a holiday month for most of the countries. If it happens in Dec then I would be the happiest one. Till then, this forum is helping me kill my wait time. I feel lucky that I found it.

Cheers, God Bless us all !!


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Guys,
I Applied for 175 visa on 29th June ,Case Officer was assigned on 4th September and took the Medical test on 08 September via e-health and My Meds were referred on 12th of September but the status is same from the day one i.e "Further medical results referred". I submitted all the documents and the additional documents that are asked by my case officer and i got reply from him on 17th Nov saying that he is waiting for the medical officer to clear my results but after that i didn't receive any e-mail from him and hoping that i will be contacted soon, i was waiting for my turn . But after reading the posts here in this thread i was very much confused like many others, thinking whether Medicals that are Referred in the mid of September were skipped or missing because now the GH is processing 28th Sep Meds while the meds that are referred on 12th of Sep are still in pending...


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Asked the CO about my meds and he said nothing about me, only that my spouse's were referred in the 1st of November. 
Not sure what to understand since in my e-visa the health requirements still have the status requested and not received.
Anyway Maybe it was a moment of optimism  usually I am very reserved and play it as it comes.
What I said above was just a wishful writing 
I hope we all hear good news by the end of the year. If not than Very very early 2013 and i mean very very early


----------



## Nagaveni (Nov 15, 2012)

My medicals FINALISED:clap2: FINALLY.................


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> My medicals FINALISED:clap2: FINALLY.................


hey congrats buddy.
when were your medicals referred..

cheers,
r.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> My medicals FINALISED:clap2: FINALLY.................


Congrats buddy....wish u a speedy grant now, can you please share your timelines..


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hey congrats buddy.
> when were your medicals referred..
> 
> cheers,
> r.





Nagaveni said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My medicals has been referred on 6th Sep and no news as of yet


Form one of his previous posts.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> My medicals FINALISED:clap2: FINALLY.................


Congratulations Nagaveni! Good luck to you and your journey.


----------



## Nagaveni (Nov 15, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hey congrats buddy.
> when were your medicals referred..
> 
> cheers,
> r.


It was 5th September


----------



## Nagaveni (Nov 15, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Congratulations Nagaveni! Good luck to you and your journey.


Thanks dbrain.Good luck to you too.Waiting for my VISA GRANT soonlane:


----------



## Nagaveni (Nov 15, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Congrats buddy....wish u a speedy grant now, can you please share your timelines..


175 applied-25th June ,CO allocated :30th Aug ,Medicals done and refered : 5th Sept,PCC - 10th October,Medicals finalised :5th december,Grant:Waiting


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

_shel said:


> It really depends on if she has medical history. In my case MOC spent 7 months with my file but I have medical history, epilepsy, it took them that long to make a decision.


Dear Shel I need your help as I have the same question !

Fortunately the Meds were finalized for me on 28th November except the Meds for my spouse as he has some problems in health check ! ( High blood pressure and they asked for ECG , Heart Sonography and Ecoh ! ) So on 26th his Med was referred !!?? 

I really worried for a long delay ? Could you please let me know about the history ? does your case was like my spouse ?

Skill:251311, Lodged 176 (Online): 03-06-2009, First CO: 08-09-2009, Second CO: 08-09-2011 , Request for more information: 07-07-2012 , Meds and PCC requested 05-Nov-2012 , PCC : Completed 28-Nov-2012, Meds Completed : 28-Nov-2012 ( Except my spouse !!) Visa Grant: ???


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> 175 applied-25th June ,CO allocated :30th Aug ,Medicals done and refered : 5th Sept,PCC - 10th October,Medicals finalised :5th december,Grant:Waiting


Hi Nagaveni,

Congratulations on your meds beign finalised.....It is a great feeling and we hope that you get the grant soon and not have to wait another waiting period like i am. Mine were finalised on Oct 26 and still waiting to get the grant.. Fingers crossed...
Sure it will all soon work out for all of us..

POLITO :ranger:


----------



## sivarao (Dec 5, 2012)

*siva*

hi 
my med referred to MOC on 26/11/2012. when can expect my med to finalized. I undergone for thyroid surgery and using eltroxin . any idea about this . Its really horrible for me


----------



## sivarao (Dec 5, 2012)

can any one suggest or give their opinions


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

All we can say is that MOC are curently assessing cases referred up to 28th of September.
That doesn't mean they finalized them, just that they are looking over them. Also as you can see above Nagaveni had his meds referred on the 5th of September and just now they were finalized. So you can do the math.

I think they will move a little faster since the number of 175 and 176 cases go down and the number for the rest of the cases is being controlled by the skillselect and EOI system but maybe this will happen in 2013. Now the number of cases might go down but Christmas is coming and some people working at MOC will probably go on holiday and they will not be working at full capacity.


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

fivetd said:


> All we can say is that MOC are curently assessing cases referred up to 28th of September.
> That doesn't mean they finalized them, just that they are looking over them. Also as you can see above Nagaveni had his meds referred on the 5th of September and just now they were finalized. So you can do the math.
> 
> I think they will move a little faster since the number of 175 and 176 cases go down and the number for the rest of the cases is being controlled by the skillselect and EOI system but maybe this will happen in 2013. Now the number of cases might go down but Christmas is coming and some people working at MOC will probably go on holiday and they will not be working at full capacity.


I believe every medical referred would have its own complexity. Sometimes the cases are straightforward..other times the MOC might need to take a closer look at it due to which it might take more time than other meds. But again this is my guess and you may wish to differ.

So for me, reaching the date is not important. More important is that the meds should come out of the scanner immediately.

-PB


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, also the condition why they were referred matters greatly. So maybe that's why they assess cases from 20th for example and someone referred on 10 th may not be finalized yet.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

*Visa Granted*

Hello friends,
As per the reputation of GH, they have surprised me again but this time it was a pleasant one. Yesterday (Dec 5), I was travelling to my native city through train and while I was checking the train running information and I thought of checking my email. There I saw a mail from my CO with the subject line "Immi Grant Letter", i could not believe....but yes it was my Golden moment of my GOLDEN EMAIL... :clap2:Mine was e-Health and rest of the information you can see in my signature.

I want to thank everyone on this forum and thread, we have been a really good support system for everyone.

I wish everyone a very best of luck and hope that the wait will end soon...

Praying for everyone.....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hearty congratz mudgil....


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hearty congratz mudgil....


Thanks Saradha..

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations Mudgil, 

I wish you all the best in your new journey....Good luck to you... Where abouts will you settle in Oz?

Cheers.

POLITO :ranger:


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi polito n mudgil,

What do ya say? Will calling the dept this morning prove any useful?


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hello friends,
> As per the reputation of GH, they have surprised me again but this time it was a pleasant one. Yesterday (Dec 5), I was travelling to my native city through train and while I was checking the train running information and I thought of checking my email. There I saw a mail from my CO with the subject line "Immi Grant Letter", i could not believe....but yes it was my Golden moment of my GOLDEN EMAIL... :clap2:Mine was e-Health and rest of the information you can see in my signature.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum and thread, we have been a really good support system for everyone.
> ...


Congratulations and success in your new adventure!!!
E-health referred on 22sd of October has been finalized. So can we assume that MOC has moved from 28th of September to 22sd of October for e-health cases?
Let's hope so
ray2:


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hello friends,
> As per the reputation of GH, they have surprised me again but this time it was a pleasant one. Yesterday (Dec 5), I was travelling to my native city through train and while I was checking the train running information and I thought of checking my email. There I saw a mail from my CO with the subject line "Immi Grant Letter", i could not believe....but yes it was my Golden moment of my GOLDEN EMAIL... :clap2:Mine was e-Health and rest of the information you can see in my signature.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum and thread, we have been a really good support system for everyone.
> ...


Congrats Mudgil! All the best of luck! :clap2:


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hello friends,
> As per the reputation of GH, they have surprised me again but this time it was a pleasant one. Yesterday (Dec 5), I was travelling to my native city through train and while I was checking the train running information and I thought of checking my email. There I saw a mail from my CO with the subject line "Immi Grant Letter", i could not believe....but yes it was my Golden moment of my GOLDEN EMAIL... :clap2:Mine was e-Health and rest of the information you can see in my signature.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum and thread, we have been a really good support system for everyone.
> ...


Congratulations!
Cheers mate


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrat Mudgil. They sometimes Surprise us. Hope we do not have to wait long as well.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hello friends,
> As per the reputation of GH, they have surprised me again but this time it was a pleasant one. Yesterday (Dec 5), I was travelling to my native city through train and while I was checking the train running information and I thought of checking my email. There I saw a mail from my CO with the subject line "Immi Grant Letter", i could not believe....but yes it was my Golden moment of my GOLDEN EMAIL... :clap2:Mine was e-Health and rest of the information you can see in my signature.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum and thread, we have been a really good support system for everyone.
> ...


Oaw, That is truly the GOLDEN moment!
Congratulations to your success.
Hope we will hear about ours soon.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Congratulations Mudgil,
> 
> I wish you all the best in your new journey....Good luck to you... Where abouts will you settle in Oz?
> 
> ...


Hi Polito,
Thanks a lot for your wishes...Now another battle is to find a appropriate job there. Being a sport enthusiast my preference is Melbourne 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi polito n mudgil,
> 
> What do ya say? Will calling the dept this morning prove any useful?


Hi Saradha,
I would suggest you to call them....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hello friends,
> As per the reputation of GH, they have surprised me again but this time it was a pleasant one. Yesterday (Dec 5), I was travelling to my native city through train and while I was checking the train running information and I thought of checking my email. There I saw a mail from my CO with the subject line "Immi Grant Letter", i could not believe....but yes it was my Golden moment of my GOLDEN EMAIL... :clap2:Mine was e-Health and rest of the information you can see in my signature.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum and thread, we have been a really good support system for everyone.
> ...



Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Congratulations and success in your new adventure!!!
> E-health referred on 22sd of October has been finalized. So can we assume that MOC has moved from 28th of September to 22sd of October for e-health cases?
> Let's hope so
> ray2:


Hi Fivetd,
I have never asked for any priority for the processing. So i believe that they have reached Oct 22. Do you think that they are processing 175 or 176 under priority because they have been filed earlier...???

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Congrats Mudgil! All the best of luck! :clap2:


Thanks dbrain,
I wish you all the best and pray that your wait ends soon....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Congratulations!
> Cheers mate


Thanks Getsetgo...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Congrat Mudgil. They sometimes Surprise us. Hope we do not have to wait long as well.


Thanks Bishnu,
I pray for the same  . They may process it faster to avoid delays due to upcoming holidays.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Oaw, That is truly the GOLDEN moment!
> Congratulations to your success.
> Hope we will hear about ours soon.


Thanks Nishaon, I pray for the same.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ShariqQamar said:


> Congrats :clap2::clap2:


Thanks Shariq...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Saradha,
> I would suggest you to call them....
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Hi mudgil,

I just nw received a mail from another member of GSM support team asking to wait while they transfer my query to related officer. But in the subject line,i could see a different CO name now. I guess my case has been transferred to him or something. So i believe its best to stay put for a little longer as per their advice.will anyway keep u posted...

Hope its celebration time for u n family..enjoy mate!!


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi mudgil,
> 
> I just nw received a mail from another member of GSM support team asking to wait while they transfer my query to related officer. But in the subject line,i could see a different CO name now. I guess my case has been transferred to him or something. So i believe its best to stay put for a little longer as per their advice.will anyway keep u posted...
> 
> Hope its celebration time for u n family..enjoy mate!!


hey

finally u got some update.. thats good..
lets hope to see ur grant soon...
cheers


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Thanks Bishnu,
> I pray for the same  . They may process it faster to avoid delays due to upcoming holidays.
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil



Congrates, :clap2::clap2:

sorry i forgot, was it Paper or eHealth ?


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Congratz Mudgil.......... its great to have such a pleasant Surprise .:clap2:

Is there anyone whose Case was referred between 12th Sep - 25th Sep and got finalized recently.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey mudgil,

Congrats!!!!!!

Party time..   :clap2:


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

getsetgo said:


> hey
> 
> finally u got some update.. thats good..
> lets hope to see ur grant soon...
> cheers


Yep....hoping n praying!!
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Congratz Mudgil.......... its great to have such a pleasant Surprise .:clap2:
> 
> Is there anyone whose Case was referred between 12th Sep - 25th Sep and got finalized recently.


Mine was on the 25th of September. No news yet.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Mine was on the 25th of September. No news yet.


Me too  still waiting...


----------



## Dr_Bootman (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi comrades!
I want to know your opinios about this paper based medical timline for 175 applicant

05/12/2012 Health requirements finalised
05/12/2012 Further medical results received
05/12/2012 HIV blood test received

It's Amazing speed, isn't it?

It's true for both parents, but it wasn't finalized for infant about 1 year old


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Strange, one of my Secondary applicant now showing BF (Med-others), i kno hers was finalized on Oct31, but rest of mine got referred. (God knows does it mean she need further tests?)

This status change happened today, 
Yesterday my CO replied back, asking for Form80 and said she is still waiting for my MED, she will know as soon as rest are finalized. (isent email after GH auto reply mentioned - they wont entertain Health status update anymore and contact CO)

while eHealth continues to surprise me, still parying for a christmas gift

Cheers!


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Me too  still waiting...


mee too waiting...referred on 18thSep.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Dr_Bootman said:


> Hi comrades!
> I want to know your opinios about this paper based medical timline for 175 applicant
> 
> 05/12/2012 Health requirements finalised
> ...



well, all applicant need to be finalized.

I am also stuck over 1 month, even though parts of Med was finalized


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi...Can all 189 applicants please update your medicals status and details in this spreadsheet please...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hello friends,
> As per the reputation of GH, they have surprised me again but this time it was a pleasant one. Yesterday (Dec 5), I was travelling to my native city through train and while I was checking the train running information and I thought of checking my email. There I saw a mail from my CO with the subject line "Immi Grant Letter", i could not believe....but yes it was my Golden moment of my GOLDEN EMAIL... :clap2:Mine was e-Health and rest of the information you can see in my signature.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum and thread, we have been a really good support system for everyone.
> ...



Congrats for the grant buddy... wish you good luck for the move..


----------



## ellaspeak (Oct 29, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hello friends,
> As per the reputation of GH, they have surprised me again but this time it was a pleasant one. Yesterday (Dec 5), I was travelling to my native city through train and while I was checking the train running information and I thought of checking my email. There I saw a mail from my CO with the subject line "Immi Grant Letter", i could not believe....but yes it was my Golden moment of my GOLDEN EMAIL... :clap2:Mine was e-Health and rest of the information you can see in my signature.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum and thread, we have been a really good support system for everyone.
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS my June buddy!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



175 e-Visa : 28th June |CO: 29th Aug | Medical referred: 17th Sep | Finalised: Waiting


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> well, all applicant need to be finalized.
> 
> I am also stuck over 1 month, even though parts of Med was finalized


hey buddy what do u mean by "parts of Med was finalized"?


----------



## ellaspeak (Oct 29, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Congratz Mudgil.......... its great to have such a pleasant Surprise .:clap2:
> 
> Is there anyone whose Case was referred between 12th Sep - 25th Sep and got finalized recently.




Mine was referred 17th September but still not finalized.


175 e-Visa : 28th June |CO: 29th Aug | Medical referred: 17th Sep | Finalised: Waiting


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hello friends,
> As per the reputation of GH, they have surprised me again but this time it was a pleasant one. Yesterday (Dec 5), I was travelling to my native city through train and while I was checking the train running information and I thought of checking my email. There I saw a mail from my CO with the subject line "Immi Grant Letter", i could not believe....but yes it was my Golden moment of my GOLDEN EMAIL... :clap2:Mine was e-Health and rest of the information you can see in my signature.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum and thread, we have been a really good support system for everyone.
> ...


Hearty congratulations Mudgil !!

Another golden moment which would keep our hopes alive. Would cherish all the knowledge sharing that we did all this while.

Don't dare to vanish from the forum after your grant . We would look forward to your enlightening thoughts while you travel and settle down in AU.

From your med finalization I assume they are working proactively on 175 visas coz thats the only difference I see in your and my case.

The best part of this forum - Every grant is celebrated to the core !! Luv it !!

-PB


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hey buddy what do u mean by "parts of Med was finalized"?


i mean 1 of Secondary Applicant was finalized, but not mine.

today I saw a BF status in her attachment


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

thewall said:


> i mean 1 of Secondary Applicant was finalized, but not mine.
> 
> today I saw a BF status in her attachment


It means that Medical Officer brought forward to see the medicals. Hopefully tomorrow the status will be finalised. When was your medicals refered?


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

bishnu said:


> It means that Medical Officer brought forward to see the medicals. Hopefully tomorrow the status will be finalised. When was your medicals refered?


As far as I know, all documents having B/F status in my application were asked to be sent again by my CO. So I assume these were unsuccessful uploads which they term as B/F (Blank File). You may see a change in the received date when the document status was updated to B/F.

I would also like to share that some of my docs are still showing "Requested" though I have a confirmation from my CO that all docs except my meds are with him and he is just waiting for my meds before he can finalize my grant. So I would suggest do not believe in doc status blindly, they can be misleading at times since the CO may or may not update the status from time to time.

-PB


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bishnu said:


> It means that Medical Officer brought forward to see the medicals. Hopefully tomorrow the status will be finalised. When was your medicals refered?


I am not so sure about this,

CO asked Form 80 yesterday saying MED not finalized yet. I sent Form80 scan copy yesterday. Today I noticed BF status in attached doc list in Secodary applicant's checklist.

Mine was eHealth referred between Oct27~31st i guess


----------



## Nagaveni (Nov 15, 2012)

HURRAY:clap2:....VISA GRANTED TODAY.Thanks to all the guys without this forum we all would have been in dark of medicals referred


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> HURRAY:clap2:....VISA GRANTED TODAY.Thanks to all the guys without this forum we all would have been in dark of medicals referred


Congratulations Nagaveni! Good luck! Please share with us your timeline.


----------



## SeekAussie (Jun 28, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> HURRAY:clap2:....VISA GRANTED TODAY.Thanks to all the guys without this forum we all would have been in dark of medicals referred


CONGRATULATIONS>>>!!..This is great news...All the best


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> HURRAY:clap2:....VISA GRANTED TODAY.Thanks to all the guys without this forum we all would have been in dark of medicals referred


Congrats nagaveni,... good luck for the move, can u please share your timelines, team allocated and CO initials ..


----------



## Nagaveni (Nov 15, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Congrats nagaveni,... good luck for the move, can u please share your timelines, team allocated and CO initials ..


175 e-Visa : 25th June |CO: 30th Aug | Medical referred: 5th Sep | Finalised: 5th Dec | Visa granted : 6th dec.


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> HURRAY:clap2:....VISA GRANTED TODAY.Thanks to all the guys without this forum we all would have been in dark of medicals referred


Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> As far as I know, all documents having B/F status in my application were asked to be sent again by my CO. So I assume these were unsuccessful uploads which they term as B/F (Blank File). You may see a change in the received date when the document status was updated to B/F.
> 
> I would also like to share that some of my docs are still showing "Requested" though I have a confirmation from my CO that all docs except my meds are with him and he is just waiting for my meds before he can finalize my grant. So I would suggest do not believe in doc status blindly, they can be misleading at times since the CO may or may not update the status from time to time.
> 
> -PB



btw, what all docs u have BF status, I only heard of BF against MED only (so far)

in my case Requested was used for those Docs that CO didnt find in upload. (even though I uploaded all that i had)


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

thewall said:


> btw, what all docs u have BF status, I only heard of BF against MED only (so far)
> 
> in my case Requested was used for those Docs that CO didnt find in upload. (even though I uploaded all that i had)


I have 3-4 of them which still show B/F status which I had sent again to the CO via email. I cn recall some of them like Language ability for my wife and her Qualification docs. But my CO confirmed that he has them all now.

-PB


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> HURRAY:clap2:....VISA GRANTED TODAY.Thanks to all the guys without this forum we all would have been in dark of medicals referred


Oaw, Another great news!
Congrats buddy. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Same here. CO asked for few docs. I have sent them, he confirmed safe receipt and for few of them the status is BF like:
Photograph - Passport (for me)
Photograph - Passport (for my wife)
Form 80 (for my wife)

So who knows what they mean when they put BF in front of them.

Bur for the ones that have status Received, how can we know if they have been checked and that the requirements have been flflfilled? Or if the CO doesn't asks or says anything it is a good news?


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Same here. CO asked for few docs. I have sent them, he confirmed safe receipt and for few of them the status is BF like:
> Photograph - Passport (for me)
> Photograph - Passport (for my wife)
> Form 80 (for my wife)
> ...


From my personal experience and from what I have read in various posts, the CO would reach out to you if he/she has any hurdles/problem related to your application such as docs etc. They do not bother till the time they are getting what they asked for. So I would repeat, do not rely 100% on the status mentioned in the application against the docs. I have heard cases where the person got the grant while some of the docs were still in requested status.

Bottomline - The CO never intends to override you if he/she has problems with your application. They would never decide on anything till you put your hands down on something that they demanded. Their intention is never to reject your application unless until there is a very strong and valid reason. So "no news is good news" as far as COs are concerned.

-PB


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

*For those who have recieved the grant*

Guys just curious, do you get the e-mail and update on the skillselect page on the same day when you get a grant, or they send a mail after few days after the visa grant?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

r u folks talking about "BF" against "Checklist Status" or in "Attachments under Checklist" ?>

in my case its in Attachment list, something appeared as BF (my new headache, i didsnt upload it )


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

thewall said:


> r u folks talking about "BF" against "Checklist Status" or in "Attachments under Checklist" ?>
> 
> in my case its in Attachment list, something appeared as BF (my new headache, i didsnt upload it )


TheWall, all this while I was talking bout B/F against the attachment status. Was that particular document emailed once again after it was uploaded?

If you are still confused, I would suggest you to email your CO and confirm if anything is pending except meds.

-PB


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi i am applying for 190visa incoming days.i need ur suggestion if me and my wife go through medicals before Co is asdigned?secondly my wife has taken treatment for TB 4 yrs back but it was not active TB.do we need to disclose this while filling up the forms


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> TheWall, all this while I was talking bout B/F against the attachment status. Was that particular document emailed once again after it was uploaded?
> 
> If you are still confused, I would suggest you to email your CO and confirm if anything is pending except meds.
> 
> -PB



Well, I did eHealth - so there is nothing I sent wrt Medicals. COs assessment status against Medical says "Requested"

It could be so that GH sent (uploaded in the name of Health) some doc to CO, but they told me last month that only one of our Med was finalized, and this BF doc appearing against her attchment docs dated 04/12/12.

I think i'd rather stay put few days.


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi All 

Anyone know About paper medicals referral date that GH processing today? 

Thanks


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi All
> 
> Anyone know About paper medicals referral date that GH processing today?
> 
> Thanks


Was Mudgil Paper or eHealth

then we kno what is OCT22nd


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

thewall said:


> Was Mudgil Paper or eHealth
> 
> then we kno what is OCT22nd


He is eHealth


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi i am applying for 190visa incoming days.i need ur suggestion if me and my wife go through medicals before Co is asdigned?secondly my wife has taken treatment for TB 4 yrs back but it was not active TB.do we need to disclose this while filling up the forms


It would not make any difference if you go for health assessment before or after the CO demands since it would only be considered once all other docs are met. I do not think they will refer your meds while all other docs are pending. Also I assume yours is a HR country so be prepared to be referred further for one of the applicants. This thread would welcome you with open arms though I wish you get your meds cleared without being referred.

Re you wife's TB history, I can recall that in the form there is a question regarding the TB history. If I were in your place, I would have surely disclosed coz that would mean some further tests at the max but I would have saved myself from lying to GH (this can go against you if you put it as "No" in the form and they later figure it out). 

All in all, it's totally your call if you wish to disclose or not.

-PB


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bishnu said:


> He is eHealth



how could tht be?

only yesterday we were talking 18, 25 & 28th all in Sep 

suddenly its 22 Oct eHealth 

I m lovin it


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Congratulations and success in your new adventure!!!
> E-health referred on 22sd of October has been finalized. So can we assume that MOC has moved from 28th of September to 22sd of October for e-health cases?
> Let's hope so
> ray2:


Still hoping  and ray2: that this week will maybe give us a bigger leap forward regarding meds...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Still hoping  and ray2: that this week will maybe give us a bigger leap forward regarding meds...



why our signature look so similar - 
also most of the dates closer like CO & being referred 

could next week be ours :xmasunwrap::xmastree:

I recall few weeks back discussing 12 days advancing per week after Aug 31 cleared, I hope by Dec 14th they clear Oct referred eHealth

:ranger:


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi mudgil,
> 
> I just nw received a mail from another member of GSM support team asking to wait while they transfer my query to related officer. But in the subject line,i could see a different CO name now. I guess my case has been transferred to him or something. So i believe its best to stay put for a little longer as per their advice.will anyway keep u posted...
> 
> Hope its celebration time for u n family..enjoy mate!!


Some sort of information.....There could be possibility of change of CO due to the holiday season...hang on and keep pushing gently though 

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

thewall said:


> Congrates, :clap2::clap2:
> 
> sorry i forgot, was it Paper or eHealth ?


Thanks Wall, It was eHealth


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Congratz Mudgil.......... its great to have such a pleasant Surprise .:clap2:
> 
> Is there anyone whose Case was referred between 12th Sep - 25th Sep and got finalized recently.


Thanks Dev, I never imagined in my wildest dreams that i would have my Golden moment in a train  .. I couldnt scream to enjoy my moment....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey mudgil,
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> Party time..   :clap2:


Thanks Vinoth..

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

thewall said:


> why our signature look so similar -
> also most of the dates closer like CO & being referred
> 
> could next week be ours :xmasunwrap::xmastree:
> ...


Yes they do look alike, well I saw the smiles on few others and told to my self looks nice so i did it 

If they go on holiday starting with 17th December than they will have just 1 full week and this Friday. If I were MOC I would push real hard to finish at least November cases until Christmas or maybe until the end of the year.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Yes they do look alike, well I saw the smiles on few others and told to my self looks nice so i did it
> 
> If they go on holiday starting with 17th December than they will have just 1 full week and this Friday. If I were MOC I would push real hard to finish at least November cases until Christmas or maybe until the end of the year.



not sure about 17th, but 22nd to 6th Jan could be real shut down :ranger:


ray2:ray2:ray2::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:


----------



## yash076 (Dec 5, 2012)

hi mudgil, mine referred on 9-11-2012. you have any idea about when it finalised??? I have same subclass(175-evisa)


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hello friends,
> As per the reputation of GH, they have surprised me again but this time it was a pleasant one. Yesterday (Dec 5), I was travelling to my native city through train and while I was checking the train running information and I thought of checking my email. There I saw a mail from my CO with the subject line "Immi Grant Letter", i could not believe....but yes it was my Golden moment of my GOLDEN EMAIL... :clap2:Mine was e-Health and rest of the information you can see in my signature.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum and thread, we have been a really good support system for everyone.
> ...


CONGRATS, my buddy Mudgil!
Have a safe journey to Australia,
Remember my promise for a treat?
Now you've got your visa, so you should treat me as well haha


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi guys sorry I've been quite busy lately so I couldn't hang out here as much as before.
Keep the fire burnin' inside your heart!
I believe the golden email will come for sure into your golden inbox!!


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Congrats for the grant buddy... wish you good luck for the move..


Thanks RKS...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ellaspeak said:


> CONGRATULATIONS my June buddy!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> 175 e-Visa : 28th June |CO: 29th Aug | Medical referred: 17th Sep | Finalised: Waiting


Thanks a ton ellaspeak  I am very sure your wait is not long either....

My best wishes and prayers are with you....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Hearty congratulations Mudgil !!
> 
> Another golden moment which would keep our hopes alive. Would cherish all the knowledge sharing that we did all this while.
> 
> ...


Hi PB,
First of all, thanks a lot for the wishes. You are rightI guess they are giving priority to 175 and 176 because these applications are oldest as per the age... But again it is just a guess 

Apart from the the grant, i guess the only good thing which has happend to me is this forum.......We have shared our frustrations, anger and happiness. This has made this forum extremely special to me. That is the reason that I am writing this post at 1:20 am my time  . I will definitely be regular to this forum and this thread and will be eager to share my updates from my side...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Nagaveni said:


> HURRAY:clap2:....VISA GRANTED TODAY.Thanks to all the guys without this forum we all would have been in dark of medicals referred


Many-many congratulations Nagaveni.....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Guys just curious, do you get the e-mail and update on the skillselect page on the same day when you get a grant, or they send a mail after few days after the visa grant?


In my case, i saw the email first and then I also found my status updated. Please note: i checked my email after 12 hours of receiving it...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

coblos said:


> CONGRATS, my buddy Mudgil!
> Have a safe journey to Australia,
> Remember my promise for a treat?
> Now you've got your visa, so you should treat me as well haha


Thanks a ton my friend, Coblos.... That was a surprise... I have planned so much for that moment... but I was in train when i saw it and above all I read it 3 times to make sure that IT HAS ACTUALLY HAPPENED ... and then I went blank....so celebrations are still pending from myside and yes treat is on from my side too....

Wish you all the best....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## sivarao (Dec 5, 2012)

hi how to track MOC processing dates . my med reffered on 26/11/2012


----------



## C.C14 (Feb 23, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> It would not make any difference if you go for health assessment before or after the CO demands since it would only be considered once all other docs are met. I do not think they will refer your meds while all other docs are pending. Also I assume yours is a HR country so be prepared to be referred further for one of the applicants. This thread would welcome you with open arms though I wish you get your meds cleared without being referred.
> 
> Re you wife's TB history, I can recall that in the form there is a question regarding the TB history. If I were in your place, I would have surely disclosed coz that would mean some further tests at the max but I would have saved myself from lying to GH (this can go against you if you put it as "No" in the form and they later figure it out).
> 
> ...


Hi, based on my experience, previous TB scar, if any, will show on ur X-ray, so it's better to declare first in my case. Your MOC will check the medicals submitted and request if they need further tests for TB, just to ensure whether it is active. Hope this helps.


----------



## C.C14 (Feb 23, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi i am applying for 190visa incoming days.i need ur suggestion if me and my wife go through medicals before Co is asdigned?secondly my wife has taken treatment for TB 4 yrs back but it was not active TB.do we need to disclose this while filling up the forms


Hi, based on my experience, previous TB scar, if any, will show on ur X-ray, so it's better to declare first in my case. Your MOC will check the medicals submitted and request if they need further tests for TB, just to ensure if it is active. Hope this helps.


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi All, 

It's already 2pm Sydney time. 
Any updates guys from Global Health guys? 
What date they are processing today?


----------



## sivarao (Dec 5, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It's already 2pm Sydney time.
> Any updates guys from Global Health guys?
> What date they are processing today?


 hi, can anyone give updates from GH processing.


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

sivarao said:


> hi how to track MOC processing dates . my med reffered on 26/11/2012


Keep yourself glued to this thread. You would get periodic updates on dates and other stuff from real experiences of the members


----------



## yash076 (Dec 5, 2012)

hi every one, mine medical referred on 9-11-2012. anyone have any idea about when it will finalised??? I have subclass(175-evisa)


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

sivarao said:


> hi how to track MOC processing dates . my med reffered on 26/11/2012


How did u cm to know meds got referred?


----------



## sivarao (Dec 5, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> How did u cm to know meds got referred?


I sent a mail to health stratagies they replied that my mad reffered to moc on 26/11/12


----------



## sivarao (Dec 5, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> How did u cm to know meds got referred?


my CO is not at all repling to my mails after submitting all the documents


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

What most say is that no news is good news.
If he needs something than he will ask you for it.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

sivarao said:


> my CO is not at all repling to my mails after submitting all the documents


No worries mate...most COs dont! Mine never even updates online status. 
Btw, whats ur visa subclass?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi again,

Apologise for any question which might b outdated as catching up on the latest happening lill late...


my understanding after I read all the post, GH is picked applications referred on 25-28. I see that ppl referred on 18 or till 25 have not heard anything from GH or respective CO.. why is it so ??

>> ppl before 25th arent your other docs in received status on evisa ?
>> is there any verification pending which is causing delay in getting grant ?

Appreciate any response to the above as will help me understand where exactly my application..

my MEDS referred on 5th Oct.

Rekha


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Apologise for any question which might b outdated as catching up on the latest happening lill late...
> 
> ...




Hi Rekha,

My Medicals were referred on 18th Sep and till date its in referred status. On 4th Dec(tuesday) i called up GM and the lady told me that still ur case is in the queue.
Regarding the Document status on the e-visa page , all my documents(except medicals) and my wife's medicals are displayed as met. 

Hope this information will help u.
Planning to ring up GM again on Monday , but frankly speaking i m fed-up playing this waiting game .


----------



## AMBharath (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I've been a regular follower of the posts here, and I must say this forum has been most helpful in getting the latest updates. Thank you all for that..
The GH processing pattern has always remained a mystery and looks like we have no choice but to keep checking with them about the status of our individual applications.
Coming to my case, my Meds were referred on the 7th of Sept, and the most recent updates on the forum about the processing of 25th-28th Sept cases made me call up GH on 5th Dec and enquire the status of my application. The lady confirmed that 25th Sept cases were being looked into, and she wasn't sure why my 7th Sept app wasn't picked up. She said she would try to expedite it. And yesterday(7th Dec), I woke up to see that my Meds had been finalised 
That being a friday, I guess I'm gonna have to wait until next week to get my Visa grant. 
But an exact 3 month wait is what happened in our case. So, all I can say is, be patient, and do follow up in case you feel there is a delay! 
Good luck to all!!

Cheers,
Bharath


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

AMBharath said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've been a regular follower of the posts here, and I must say this forum has been most helpful in getting the latest updates. Thank you all for that..
> The GH processing pattern has always remained a mystery and looks like we have no choice but to keep checking with them about the status of our individual applications.
> Coming to my case, my Meds were referred on the 7th of Sept, and the most recent updates on the forum about the processing of 25th-28th Sept cases made me call up GH on 5th Dec and enquire the status of my application. The lady confirmed that 25th Sept cases were being looked into, and she wasn't sure why my 7th Sept app wasn't picked up. She said she would try to expedite it. And yesterday(7th Dec), I woke up to see that my Meds had been finalised
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2:

perhaps Grant on Monday morning.

Cheers!


----------



## sivarao (Dec 5, 2012)

saradha said:


> No worries mate...most COs dont! Mine never even updates online status.
> Btw, whats ur visa subclass?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sivarao (Dec 5, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi robin hood,
> 
> My 175 case is exactly the same as yours...my meds finalised on 13 nov 2012...
> No mails or replies from co since the request for pcc/medicals...
> ...


my 175 application CO team 4 same like ur case, last replied on 14/11/2012
further no conformation E mail from that side after receiving all the documents.
given time span completed fingers crossed documents reached or not


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> My Medicals were referred on 18th Sep and till date its in referred status. On 4th Dec(tuesday) i called up GM and the lady told me that still ur case is in the queue.
> Regarding the Document status on the e-visa page , all my documents(except medicals) and my wife's medicals are displayed as met.
> ...


Thanks for your reply Dev20,  it is all so confusing. They are processing 25-28 but guys btw 5 to 25 didnt hear anything and I jus read one of the members called thats wen his case as expediated  Does it mean ppl who call they will process and why wud they line jump some cases :juggle:

All this is so frustrating..


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks for your reply Dev20,  it is all so confusing. They are processing 25-28 but guys btw 5 to 25 didnt hear anything and I jus read one of the members called thats wen his case as expediated  Does it mean ppl who call they will process and why wud they line jump some cases :juggle:
> 
> All this is so frustrating..



There is a little chance that the cases between these dates can be missed. 

Based on my experience the GH staff works on medical processing on monthly basis. For instance there are 30 staff members, with 5 each in a single group.
one group is processing early Oct and the other efficient group is processing the late October referred cases. 

By virtue of that we as an audience will feel how they can miss out the dates between, on the other hand its totally depends that which group was assigned to our application if we are lucky enough though.

The mudgil in this forum was assigned a grant few days back as his case was referred in October 22, and just two days back we all were talking about that the GH is currently processing September 29th referred cases, so how the mudgil got his case finalised even he explained he did nt request a priority processing if any kind???? the answer is mentioned above. 

I also post some days back an instance where my CO replied me 2 times in error in 3 days, at 30th November she replied me that ur medical case will still need 6-8 weeks, in her 2nd reply on 3 Dec , she again updated her info and told me it will take 3-4 weeks more, thats how they come to know that now the back log is in the process of its removal, and the sole reason which looks apparent in this regard is the intro of EOI which minimiez the further inflow of the medical referred cases.


I hope it can now resolve the mystery 


Regards


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Passion said:


> There is a little chance that the cases between these dates can be missed.
> 
> Based on my experience the GH staff works on medical processing on monthly basis. For instance there are 30 staff members, with 5 each in a single group.
> one group is processing early Oct and the other efficient group is processing the late October referred cases.
> ...


yes true to some extent, but some clarity or tentative dates would not be too much to ask with the anxiety in this final stage being too difficult to manage..:boxing:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

a guy got referred on Sep 7th got finalized yesterday - yes on Saturday !

so the dates r hopping back & forth, but yes - there r clear signs - they r working to sort things out


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

thewall said:


> a guy got referred on Sep 7th got finalized yesterday - yes on Saturday !
> 
> so the dates r hopping back & forth, but yes - there r clear signs - they r working to sort things out


Amen !!! hope things will fall into a logic pattern which does not need us to decipher or give us a feeling of lost in MAZE 

neways tom is begin of new week.. hope and wish all sept guys get their grant mails


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

sivarao said:


> I sent a mail to health stratagies they replied that my mad reffered to moc on 26/11/12


Hi sivarao

to which email id did u send to get the status of ur medicals?

i send an e-mail to [email protected] and immediately got a reply :-

_"Enquiries relating to the status of your health examinations will not be replied to- please contact your case officer for assistance."_

and how long did it take for u to get the reply from global health?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sivarao (Dec 5, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi sivarao
> 
> to which email id did u send to get the status of ur medicals?
> 
> ...


thnx I also sent to same mail id


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

hey guys gud morning
i jst called GH now regarding my referred medicals on 12th sep .the lady said tht test outcome is sent to my CO and contact CO regarding medicals.she didnt tell any outcome of the result or when the test is processed. can u guys suggest me tht is it ok to contact CO


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

Any update from GH upto wha date they have reached?


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Just called GM................. Same old story that my 18th sep Medicals is still in Queue, and she told that she can not commit on time . i m sure that now i have to expect some result next year as Christmas vacation is approaching .


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

avin said:


> hey guys gud morning
> i jst called GH now regarding my referred medicals on 12th sep .the lady said tht test outcome is sent to my CO and contact CO regarding medicals.she didnt tell any outcome of the result or when the test is processed. can u guys suggest me tht is it ok to contact CO


Avin , 

There is no update in the e-visa site for u so far?


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

Medical referred on 3rd October. CO inform me that it would take 6 to 8 week to finalize the result.  Means as Xmas Holidays are coming, no way to get the result before next year


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Avin ,
> 
> There is no update in the e-visa site for u so far?


Hey Dev20,
no there is no update in the e-visa site.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

one of my Secondary applicant (whos Attchment list got one MED attachment named "BF") now showing Medical Received in Status Checklist. both dated 04/12/12

this is 189 checklist page (different from 175/176), so I suppose once rest of the applicant MED finalized, similar thing will happen to our checklist status


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Just called GM................. Same old story that my 18th sep Medicals is still in Queue, and she told that she can not commit on time . i m sure that now i have to expect some result next year as Christmas vacation is approaching .


Same here buddy..i called up this morning and got the same reply..my medicals were also referred on 18th sep.
i just hope we get it this year.. ray2:


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Same here buddy..i called up this morning and got the same reply..my medicals were also referred on 18th sep.
> i just hope we get it this year.. ray2:[
> 
> Not Sure how they are managing , but the lady today was not ready to commit the time it will take to process my application .These things are causing lotz of frustration and tension. Due to the delay in medicals , my all the plans of moving to Australia in Jan , Early feb got shattered .


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Same story with me..my meds were also referred on 18 sep..


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Same story with me..my meds were also referred on 18 sep..


Devendraksingh, 
If i am not wrong , last time when u called GM u was advised to called MOC. Have u contacted MOC.


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

I sent email to MOC but did not get any reply..called GH today and got the same info as you..my med is in queue, no commitment on timeline..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*BF Status on the EVISA against Medicals*

Hii everyone,
I see BF against medicals for me, spouse and my tow kids??

What does this mean? Is it received, Referred??

Regards
RK


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> I sent email to MOC but did not get any reply..called GH today and got the same info as you..my med is in queue, no commitment on timeline..


Can you please tell me where did you get the email address of MOC?
I also need to contact there, would you please provide the email address?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii everyone,
> I see BF against medicals for me, spouse and my tow kids??
> 
> What does this mean? Is it received, Referred??
> ...



is it in your attachement or status list.

I m also confused, i see "BF" in attachment as Med (others) against one secondary applicant, where her Med status saying "Received"

I called Doctor, she said she cant even remember if anything was wrong in our MED report done on end Oct. She suggested to contact GH/CO !

new headache added - this "BF"


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> is it in your attachement or status list.
> 
> I m also confused, i see "BF" in attachment as Med (others) against one secondary applicant, where her Med status saying "Received"
> 
> ...


Its in Attachement for all the applicants.
In the Status it says RECEIVED.

Regards
RK


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Its in Attachement for all the applicants.
> In the Status it says RECEIVED.
> 
> Regards
> RK




Health, *Evidence of Other (specify) * *Other (specify)* *04/12/2012 BF *


Sounds like same as mine, but i dont have for all of us yet. Hope they dont ask for further tests, Clinic told me some people were asked to do further tests, but they r not aware of any status with GH

when did u do your MED


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> Health, *Evidence of Other (specify) * *Other (specify)* *04/12/2012 BF *
> 
> 
> Sounds like same as mine, but i dont have for all of us yet. Hope they dont ask for further tests, Clinic told me some people were asked to do further tests, but they r not aware of any status with GH
> ...


3rd Dec 2012


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> 3rd Dec 2012



WOW - Lucky u, :clap2:
have they stopped sending MED to MOC


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

I just called GH, the lady informed me that my wife Medicals which was referred on 23rd October paper based has finally been finalized. However she was not authorised to disclose the date when it was finalised. We are paper based. Now I can contact CO. 


Thanks


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

bishnu said:


> I just called GH, the lady informed me that my wife Medicals which was referred on 23rd October paper based has finally been finalized. However she was not authorised to disclose the date when it was finalised. We are paper based. Now I can contact CO.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi

when have you send your medicals to GH??

Me too doing same and want to know an approx processing time if not referred to MOC

thanks


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

Dear All 

Today I received my Visa Grant Email. I would like to thanks to those who inspired me to join this forum and of course to the creator of this forum. I especially thanks to mannu5, Cobolos who supported me and share their experiences. I wish all the visa applicant to have their medical finalised as soon as possible. Please don't forget to contact GH if your medicals are not finalised within 3 months. Keep monitoring your status. 
Your Case Officer will reply to your enquiry even if you are using Agent. But only contact your Case Officer if it is extremely important. 

Below is my Visa Application Timeline 

Visa Application Date: 6th December 2011
Visa Subclass: 475
State Sponsored: South Australia
Case Officer Allocated: 3rd April 2012 
Medical/PCC/Work experience and Few other documents requested by CO: 3rd April 2012. 
Medical Courier to GH By Hospital: 12 April 2012 
PCC/Work experience and Few other documents Uploaded: 26 April 2012 
Proof of Functional English: Submitted Diploma Certificate, Diploma Mark sheet and College Letter explaining medium of instructions were in English at the time of Applications So IELTS was not required and not requested by CO. 

On 14th September 2012: After Long Delay my case migration Agent made an enquiry to Case Officer about Application Status. Came to know my OH medicals in Deferred State. 

16th October 2012: Eventually GH send letter for further medicals test but letter was sent only contacting GH By telephone. No response to my email by GH so took one months Delay. 

Further medicals refered for my OH : 23 October, 2012. 

Medical Finalised: 11 December 2012 


Visa Grant: 11 December 2012 


Thank You All


----------



## C.C14 (Feb 23, 2012)

Congratulations Bishnu!


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations bishnu! All the best of luck!


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

C.C14 said:


> Congratulations Bishnu!


Thank you CC14


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Congratulations bishnu! All the best of luck!


Thank you Dbrain23

I wish your Visa will be granted soon.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Congratulations Bishnu!!!!

Wish you all the best!!!!
You have been so participative in the forum... Dont dare leave the forum now... 

We need your words of inspiration to sail through this tough journey!!!!


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Can someone provide me gh contact number to check status of meds


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

@getsetgo
Here it is:

Contact Us

Global Health contact details

Please use the enquiry form above or fax wherever possible.

Facsimile: +61 2 8666 5901

Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777

Postal address:
GPO Box 9984
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia

Courier address:
Level 3
26 Lee St
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

nishaon said:


> @getsetgo
> Here it is:
> 
> Contact Us
> ...


I want to call at GH. I use the following number to call.
0061 2 8666 5777
But the recording starts.
"We are unable to attend your call right now . Our opening hours are BLA BLA"

Please advice how can i call? which timing should i try?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

nishaon said:


> @getsetgo
> Here it is:
> 
> Contact Us
> ...


Thnx nishaon.. will try


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> I want to call at GH. I use the following number to call.
> 0061 2 8666 5777
> But the recording starts.
> "We are unable to attend your call right now . Our opening hours are BLA BLA"
> ...


i am not able to call this number..


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> I want to call at GH. I use the following number to call.
> 0061 2 8666 5777
> But the recording starts.
> "We are unable to attend your call right now . Our opening hours are BLA BLA"
> ...


Hi don't worry keep trying 4-5 times continuesly even if you heard voice message. Just have to disconnect immediately if you hear voice message to avoid extra cost on phone. You will be connected after 4-5 try. 

All the best


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Congratulations Bishnu!!!!
> 
> Wish you all the best!!!!
> You have been so participative in the forum... Dont dare leave the forum now...
> ...


Thank you reachsvinoth, after a long wait I finally got Visa Grant letter. It will be my pleasure to share my experience. 
I am not leaving this forum, we can get lots of information using this forum even we have migration agent. 
If you need any information urgently u can send me in my private message inbox. I will do my best to provide the information 

Thanks and wish you all the best for your Visa.


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Just now my MEdicals which got referred on 18th Sep got finalised. :clap2:
It displays in this way.

11/12/2012 Health requirements finalised 
18/09/2012 Further medical results referred 
18/09/2012 Further medical results referred 
18/09/2012 Further medical results referred 
18/09/2012 Further medical results referred 
18/09/2012 HIV blood test referred


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Dev20, congrats... How did you come to know it..did you call GH..


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Hi Dev20, congrats... How did you come to know it..did you call GH..



devendraksing,

I checked in the e- visa portal. when i checked in the morning , it displayed outstanding , when i checked again at 10.55-> status was finalised . Hope u'll get the status change by 2morrow.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> devendraksing,
> 
> I checked in the e- visa portal. when i checked in the morning , it displayed outstanding , when i checked again at 10.55-> status was finalised . Hope u'll get the status change by 2morrow.


Hey buddy,
COngrats! I hope u get ur visa soon.
Just one question on the document check list what was the status against form 160 and form 26.
Mine says "Further Checking Required".
Was it the same for u?

Cheers,
R.


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey buddy,
> COngrats! I hope u get ur visa soon.
> Just one question on the document check list what was the status against form 160 and form 26.
> Mine says "Further Checking Required".
> ...


Thanks a Lot.

For Me its displayed as "Requested". Rinkesh check the date corresponding to " form 160 and form 26". For me the date displayed is 25th sep that means Co has not made any change there after Sep.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> devendraksing,
> 
> I checked in the e- visa portal. when i checked in the morning , it displayed outstanding , when i checked again at 10.55-> status was finalised . Hope u'll get the status change by 2morrow.


Congratulations Dev20! Wishing you all the best to your journey. Mine was referred September 25th. Hopefully mine would be finalized soon!


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

I have one doubt or u can say got confused. the status "Finalised" means the medicals have +ve sesult or still there is some possibility of GM asking for further tests.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Thanks a Lot.
> 
> For Me its displayed as "Requested". Rinkesh check the date corresponding to " form 160 and form 26". For me the date displayed is 25th sep that means Co has not made any change there after Sep.


Dev,
the date corresponding to form 160 and form 26 is 19th Sep.
What difference does it make anyways?

R.


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Dev,
> the date corresponding to form 160 and form 26 is 19th Sep.
> What difference does it make anyways?
> 
> R.


According to me then u don't have to worry and wait for the status change .


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> According to me then u don't have to worry and wait for the status change .


why would u say that.
I am finding it hard to understand your point.
COuld u please elaborate.


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> why would u say that.
> I am finding it hard to understand your point.
> COuld u please elaborate.



It it would have been Changed recently, that means GM have touched ur medicals and want some more medicals test. But since the status was same from sep that means they are yet to check ur application , which i m sure will be done in a day or 2.
Hope this helps u.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> It it would have been Changed recently, that means GM have touched ur medicals and want some more medicals test. But since the status was same from sep that means they are yet to check ur application , which i m sure will be done in a day or 2.
> Hope this helps u.


so do u think when they check my application, they can tell me to get some more medical tests?
it would further delay the process..


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> so do u think when they check my application, they can tell me to get some more medical tests?
> it would further delay the process..


No i am not saying that, but since u asked be in the morning about the status against ur application, i just crossed check . 

Don't worry , they generally doesn't ask for further medical test.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Has anybody called GH today? Please post on what date GH is processing.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Guys,
My CO told me "your health assessments have been completed, however we are waiting on the results to come through from the medical officer of the commonwealth (MOC)".

Does it mean that our Meds are referred to GH or MOC is different?


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

nishaon said:


> guys,
> my co told me "your health assessments have been completed, however we are waiting on the results to come through from the medical officer of the commonwealth (moc)".
> 
> Does it mean that our meds are referred to gh or moc is different?


yes..


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

forhad said:


> yes..


Are you sure about this?
Do you mean Global Health(GH) and MOC are the same department?

Then I have to wait for 3 months approx as GH are processing September files at the moment.


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Are you sure about this?
> Do you mean Global Health(GH) and MOC are the same department?
> 
> Then I have to wait for 3 months approx as GH are processing September files at the moment.


MOC works under GH. As the result need to review by MOC it would take time to finalize for existing queue. I did my meds on 30 Sep 2012 and GH received on 3rd Oct and send for review by MOC. According to GH it would take 6 to 8 week to finalize.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

forhad said:


> MOC works under GH. As the result need to review by MOC it would take time to finalize for existing queue. I did my meds on 30 Sep 2012 and GH received on 3rd Oct and send for review by MOC. According to GH it would take 6 to 8 week to finalize.


Thanks Bro for clearing up my confusion.
Eagerly waiting to hear the Grant news.


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Thanks Bro for clearing up my confusion.
> Eagerly waiting to hear the Grant news.


Same for me..


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,

After I have submitted additional documents/MED/PCC to CO on 2nd November 2012, there is no update from him. There is no status change as well.
I am worried now.
My CO is from Team 33 and the contact no. mentioned is +61 1300 364 613 but this no. is not working. Is anyone having Team 33 valid contact number!

Thanks


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Forhad,

At what stage did you fill form 80. Did CO ask you to fill that or you did it yourself?


Thanks
Robinhood


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

I am having trouble checking my status online...Is anyone else having the same problem or is it my machine that is playing up????

Cheers.

POLITO :ranger:


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

I am having trouble checking my status online...Is anyone else having the same problem or is it my machine that is playing up????

Cheers.

POLITO :ranger:


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi polito,

Am not able to login to the page as well....


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi polito,
> 
> Am not able to login to the page as well....


Hello Sara, 

Have you received any news from your CO or your agent?? What is happening with your application?

Cheers.

POLITO :ranger:


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

No polito..nothing yet!! Am planning to call them as my CO name appears different in the mail that the GSM support team has sent me...but no status update yet....how abt ya?


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi Forhad,
> 
> At what stage did you fill form 80. Did CO ask you to fill that or you did it yourself?
> 
> ...


CO asked for the Form 80. I submitted that on Nov 12.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

forhad said:


> CO asked for the Form 80. I submitted that on Nov 12.


I was also asked for Form80 after a month when I sent a mail to know my MED status (now there appears a link for Form 80 in my status page, is it normal). When did u do your MED, is it Referred/Finalized?


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

saradha said:


> No polito..nothing yet!! Am planning to call them as my CO name appears different in the mail that the GSM support team has sent me...but no status update yet....how abt ya?


Hi Saradha,

Nothing either...My agent apparently wrote my CO last week and no response.. I have no idea what it going on..it has started to stress me out big time..what team is your CO in?

Lets hope we hear from them soon.

Cheers.

POLITO :ranger:


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,
Anyone could possibly reply please !!! That will be a great help.
Thanks.


----------



## glaye (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am trying to call Global Health but it answers automatically " the no. is not anymore in use, if you have inquiry about your medicals contact you case officer" then I called the GSM Adelaide which is the default tel. no. of my CO's team. I spoke to lady and ask her the status of my mediclas and my visa application. She told me that my medicals and my son's medicals were received yesterday. And I double checked with her if it means that our medicals are now finalised, she said yes. And It's now on the CO to decide.


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

glaye said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am trying to call Global Health but it answers automatically " the no. is not anymore in use, if you have inquiry about your medicals contact you case officer" then I called the GSM Adelaide which is the default tel. no. of my CO's team. I spoke to lady and ask her the status of my mediclas and my visa application. She told me that my medicals and my son's medicals were received yesterday. And I double checked with her if it means that our medicals are now finalised, she said yes. And It's now on the CO to decide.


Hi

when did you your medical?? was it referred??

Any change on the system??


----------



## glaye (Jul 11, 2012)

Jey2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> when did you your medical?? was it referred??
> 
> Any change on the system??


Mine was referred since last Sept.24
My son's was referred since last Sept.20

Last Monday, I still got a chance to call GH and speak to lady she told me that our medicals are still in queue, but since they are processing medicals referred on Sep.28 our medicals behind now, she will forward our medicals and ask for prioritization.


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

glaye said:


> Mine was referred since last Sept.24
> My son's was referred since last Sept.20
> 
> Last Monday, I still got a chance to call GH and speak to lady she told me that our medicals are still in queue, but since they are processing medicals referred on Sep.28 our medicals behind now, she will forward our medicals and ask for prioritization.


Great for you

Me still waiting to know if referred or not.

perhaps a grant for you, this week. Best of luck


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

thewall said:


> I was also asked for Form80 after a month when I sent a mail to know my MED status (now there appears a link for Form 80 in my status page, is it normal). When did u do your MED, is it Referred/Finalized?


Hi,

My meds is referred. Yes same link is showing in my page too. I sent all the documents to CO by email as I have exceeded the limitation of 60 documents.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

glaye said:


> Mine was referred since last Sept.24
> My son's was referred since last Sept.20
> 
> Last Monday, I still got a chance to call GH and speak to lady she told me that our medicals are still in queue, but since they are processing medicals referred on Sep.28 our medicals behind now, she will forward our medicals and ask for prioritization.



We are on the same boat glaye. Mine was referred September 25.


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

Any one knows last update of GH? Is there any possibility to touch case of 3rd October bef0re next year?


----------



## glaye (Jul 11, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> We are on the same boat glaye. Mine was referred September 25.


yours should also be finalised by this time. Why don't you call your CO or your CO's team? They can give you updates. I called this morning and the lady told me that our medicals was received yesterday and I confirmed with her if our mediclas are finalised already and she said yes that what she's saying to me. It's now on the CO decision on our visa.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

glaye said:


> yours should also be finalised by this time. Why don't you call your CO or your CO's team? They can give you updates. I called this morning and the lady told me that our medicals was received yesterday and I confirmed with her if our mediclas are finalised already and she said yes that what she's saying to me. It's now on the CO decision on our visa.


I'll give until this week before I contact my CO. Hopefully I don't have to.


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

My medicals got finalised yesterday but sill no communication regarding grant from CO. Can anyone tell me , for how long it usually takes from finalised to grant and will there be any change in the status in the e-visa portal or straightaway grant letter?


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

forhad said:


> Hi,
> 
> My meds is referred. Yes same link is showing in my page too. I sent all the documents to CO by email as I have exceeded the limitation of 60 documents.


Hi Bro,
The same link is showing in my page too! (I am ignoring that as I have already provided it to my CO when he asked).

How did you know about your medicals got referred?
Although we have completed our meds, evisa is still showing recommended(for me) and requested(for my wife).
There is nothing mentioned as referred!
How to be sure of that?


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Dev20 said:


> My medicals got finalised yesterday but sill no communication regarding grant from CO. Can anyone tell me , for how long it usually takes from finalised to grant and will there be any change in the status in the e-visa portal or straightaway grant letter?


Hi dev,
Congratz on the progress...Usually the grant email reaches u in a day or two after meds finalisation....the online status may get updated immediately or in a few hours...thats what i ve come to know by observation.
But, there are exceptions too...for instance my case. My meds were finalised a month back exactly, still no news...not to scare u, lets be patient n hope for the best! keep us posted.


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Hi Bro,
> The same link is showing in my page too! (I am ignoring that as I have already provided it to my CO when he asked).
> 
> How did you know about your medicals got referred?
> ...


I sent email to GH and they informed me the info. You can also send email to GH to know your status. IF GH don't give any info then email to CO.

Basically status change in the eVisa portal depends on CO. There are some very smart CO used to change the status regularly but others don't care about it.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

forhad said:


> I sent email to GH and they informed me the info. You can also send email to GH to know your status. IF GH don't give any info then email to CO.
> 
> Basically status change in the eVisa portal depends on CO. There are some very smart CO used to change the status regularly but others don't care about it.


can u please share the email address of GH where u send ur status query?
Thanks!!


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> can u please share the email address of GH where u send ur status query?
> Thanks!!


Send email to following addresses.

[email protected], [email protected]

Someone will reply.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Guys,
My medicals were referred on 18thSep. No news till date.
I dropped a mail to MOC and CO last month, but no reply.
Then on this monday i called up MOC and the lady said your medicals are still in queue.
What should I do now to make it happen. Suggest something?
Should i drop another mail to my CO?
I am getting very anxious!

R.


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Guys,
> My medicals were referred on 18thSep. No news till date.
> I dropped a mail to MOC and CO last month, but no reply.
> Then on this monday i called up MOC and the lady said your medicals are still in queue.
> ...


We are in same situation. 

Nothing to do. Dropping email to MOC or CO will not work at all.

Be patient and pray.


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

The only thing that bothers me at this point is that there are posts from people who have their meds finalized but have not yet received the grant. Can anyone of those poeple let me know how did they come to know the details of med finalization? Also, did anyone of you reach out to your CO and asked for updates? I believe 1 month is a long time to get the grant especially after meds finalization.

-PB


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

forhad said:


> I sent email to GH and they informed me the info. You can also send email to GH to know your status. IF GH don't give any info then email to CO.
> 
> Basically status change in the eVisa portal depends on CO. There are some very smart CO used to change the status regularly but others don't care about it.


Bro, Thanks a lot for the info.

That's true all the COs are not concerned about updating the online status.
I have mailed to GH and MOC yesterday, got ack mail today stating that they will reply to my query within 48 hours.

In reply to my query about our meds, my CO told me that she can see those in the system, and have to reach her through MOC.

Now, let's see what does the GH/MOC reply.
Oh, it's such a pain in waiting for so long.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

PB_Aussie said:


> The only thing that bothers me at this point is that there are posts from people who have their meds finalized but have not yet received the grant. Can anyone of those poeple let me know how did they come to know the details of med finalization? Also, did anyone of you reach out to your CO and asked for updates? I believe 1 month is a long time to get the grant especially after meds finalization.
> 
> -PB


Hi PB,

Am 'one of those' people who has not yet received the grant after meds being finalised a month earlier.
I have tried mailing my co...no response! I got to know my status from the application status portal...which states that my health requirements are met since november 13....

Am clueless about what i could possibly do or wait for.


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi PB,
> 
> Am 'one of those' people who has not yet received the grant after meds being finalised a month earlier.
> I have tried mailing my co...no response! I got to know my status from the application status portal...which states that my health requirements are met since november 13....
> ...


There might be a possibility is your CO is in leave. You might call to DIAC to know the status.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi PB,
> 
> Am 'one of those' people who has not yet received the grant after meds being finalised a month earlier.
> I have tried mailing my co...no response! I got to know my status from the application status portal...which states that my health requirements are met since november 13....
> ...


hey
ur meds status is "Met" ?
and what about other docs?


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

getsetgo said:


> hey
> ur meds status is "Met" ?
> and what about other docs?


Hey there,

All my docs are in requested status....my co has not updated anything on the portal even though its been months since i completed the doc submission...i guess calling is my last resort! Hope i get the right person across...


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hey there,
> 
> All my docs are in requested status....my co has not updated anything on the portal even though its been months since i completed the doc submission...i guess calling is my last resort! Hope i get the right person across...


Same goes for me too. CO didn't updated any doc's status. CO told me that she is awaiting for my medical to be finalized.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi forhad,

I suppose i should call the general phone number thats present in the bottom of the mail diac had sent me,initially....
Would anyone out there advice me on whom to ask for or what info they would need to connect my call to my new co?
Does it even happen in real world....i have heard that people would be on hold for 30 mins or more....is it worth the wait?


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

forhad said:


> Same goes for me too. CO didn't updated any doc's status. CO told me that she is awaiting for my medical to be finalized.


Hey...

You spoke to ur co?


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi PB,
> 
> Am 'one of those' people who has not yet received the grant after meds being finalised a month earlier.
> I have tried mailing my co...no response! I got to know my status from the application status portal...which states that my health requirements are met since november 13....
> ...


hey saradha,
did u get any automated system generated acknowledgement mail from gsm after mailing to ur CO. Even my medicals were referred to GH on Sep 12th but till now the status is Further medicals Referred so called GH before 2 days and the lady said that my medicals have been processed and the Result has been sent to CO and contact CO for any further Information .So i mailed my CO before 2 days but i didn't get any automated system generated acknowledgement mail from gsm which i use to get previously whenever i use to mail my CO. So i emailed my CO again today but still the same no auto mail ack or reply from CO


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi avin,

I received a mail from gsm support team....it was not auto gen one.it was in response to the mail i sent to diac from their website.
I have never b4 received an auto gen mail...even when i mailed my co, there used to be no such thing for a reply.
We could understand why co does not reply to us directly...if they did that there would not be time for anything else,as ppl say. But atleast these online status updating ritual could be kept up by them for godsake!!!


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

saradha said:


> But atleast these online status updating ritual could be kept up by them for godsake!!!


I second you. Otherwise why the online system is there!


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys just got our visa grant!
my wife and i had our medicals referred on sept 19. so i decided to inquire about the status of our meds from our CO a few minutes ago, went to the restroom, and when i came back, the golden email was popping on the screen. finally, the long wait is over.
thanks for all the updates and the support. this forum kept us going. so to everyone else whos waiting for that golden email,goodluck and just keep ur patience. it wouldnt hurt to drop ur CO a mail asking for updates especially if youve been waiting for more than 2 months already. thanks again


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

hey olan
congrats and wish u all the best for u r new start in Australia


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

olan said:


> hey guys just got our visa grant!
> my wife and i had our medicals referred on sept 19. so i decided to inquire about the status of our meds from our CO a few minutes ago, went to the restroom, and when i came back, the golden email was popping on the screen. finally, the long wait is over.
> thanks for all the updates and the support. this forum kept us going. so to everyone else whos waiting for that golden email,goodluck and just keep ur patience. it wouldnt hurt to drop ur CO a mail asking for updates especially if youve been waiting for more than 2 months already. thanks again


Heartiest congratulations to you.
Wish you all the best for your next move.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi avin,
> 
> I received a mail from gsm support team....it was not auto gen one.it was in response to the mail i sent to diac from their website.
> I have never b4 received an auto gen mail...even when i mailed my co, there used to be no such thing for a reply.
> We could understand why co does not reply to us directly...if they did that there would not be time for anything else,as ppl say. But atleast these online status updating ritual could be kept up by them for godsake!!!


Saradha, I am a witness of the fact that you receive an autogenrated response whenever you reply back to your CO via the team email ID. Can you check if in the email from your CO there was anything like this mentioned : [In private client] (Not sure of the exact text but I assume COs have this option to reply back personally). First time I got the auto email when I responded to the team email ID..second time I did not coz I replied back to COs email that had the above tag.

I would suggest you to raise a greviance with DIAC via an email (I assume there should be one). I know we all would think that this can go againt my case but don't you think they have charged you for the service and it is not being provided properly. You have to make them aware that you case is pending despite all formalities being met.

-PB


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi all 

Is it okay to mail my concrn to the team email id rather than private id of my co? As my co has been changed,i cant
Expect my former co to respond anymore....will emailing the team get any attention? Have u guys done it...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi all
> 
> Is it okay to mail my concrn to the team email id rather than private id of my co? As my co has been changed,i cant
> Expect my former co to respond anymore....will emailing the team get any attention? Have u guys done it...


If ur co has changed u shld definitely email your concern


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Ya raji,

But is mailing to team id okay?


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

saradha said:


> Ya raji,
> 
> But is mailing to team id okay?


I guess that is perfectly fine. BTW was the first email from CO (when he was assigned) sent out from his own ID and not team ID? 

-PB


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello Expats, 

I haven't heard anything from anyone from DIAC about my application either. It has been 17 days exactly since my meds were finalised. Furhermore, I haven't been able to check my online status since last Monday. Has anyone been having this problem too? I get the message *Network Error*. I have an agent working on my behalf and he mentioned that he had written to my CO on Monday Dec 3 and hasn't received a reply yet. What do you suggest I do because it has started to worry about it?

Cheers.

POLITO :ranger:


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I haven't heard anything from anyone from DIAC about my application either. It has been 17 days exactly since my meds were finalised. Furhermore, I haven't been able to check my online status since last Monday. Has anyone been having this problem too? I get the message *Network Error*. I have an agent working on my behalf and he mentioned that he had written to my CO on Monday Dec 3 and hasn't received a reply yet. What do you suggest I do because it has started to worry about it?
> 
> ...


Not sure if this helps, I have taken my email account access from my agent coz I do not trust them. They might say they have sent an email but the story would be different. Assuming that all agents are alike and from my experience during ACS assesment (my agent kept on telling me tht she has sent a reminder but she actually never did due to which my ACS assesment got delayed) I would suggest get access to ur email account and see if the email has actually been sent. For me, this should be your first step.

-PB


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Not sure if this helps, I have taken my email account access from my agent coz I do not trust them. They might say they have sent an email but the story would be different. Assuming that all agents are alike and from my experience during ACS assesment (my agent kept on telling me tht she has sent a reminder but she actually never did due to which my ACS assesment got delayed) I would suggest get access to ur email account and see if the email has actually been sent. For me, this should be your first step.
> 
> -PB


Hi PB, 

I think your suggestion is very helpful. I will have to do that to make sure things are being done.

Thank you for your tip.

POLITO :ranger:


----------



## ellaspeak (Oct 29, 2012)

WE RECEIVED OUR GOLDEN EMAIL! ! !

Thank you to all the people in this forum. Great help for us to be more patient and its worth it. 


175 e-Visa : 28th June |CO: 29th Aug | Medical referred: 17th Sep | Finalised/Granted : 11 Dec


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

PB_Aussie said:


> I guess that is perfectly fine. BTW was the first email from CO (when he was assigned) sent out from his own ID and not team ID?
> 
> -PB


Yes PB...the first n the only mail had come from the co's id with no mention of team number either...


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi avin,
> 
> I received a mail from gsm support team....it was not auto gen one.it was in response to the mail i sent to diac from their website.
> I have never b4 received an auto gen mail...even when i mailed my co, there used to be no such thing for a reply.
> We could understand why co does not reply to us directly...if they did that there would not be time for anything else,as ppl say. But atleast these online status updating ritual could be kept up by them for godsake!!!


Hi sara 

This is an absolute info which i m giving to you, if u were not getting the acknowledgement email then its absolutely means that ur emails are not reaching to your case officer and that is why he is nt responding to u , i got a v proffessional case officer from team 2 . few days back i got the same hellll problem , i was nt getting acknowledgment email , the reason was that there server was down, so i logged into my e portal, drop the email to diac for further fwd it to my CO, she instantly replied that our server got some problem so i was nt able to receive your emails. so the mystery of your CO not replying is solved may be, All emails are routed to from server to CO's, if servers are not responding they will nt receive any message.


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

saradha said:


> Yes PB...the first n the only mail had come from the co's id with no mention of team number either...


It is professionally not possible that the CO dont bother to reply you at all since the inception of your visa application. when i got that problem my co replied me from different email address (team based email) not a personal one. she greets you on your birth child, on Eid, so i considered my self lucky enough. 

first send an email on team based email id, usually an acknowledgment email do receive in 1 to 2 hours, i got hell of email sent to my CO , and every time i got this auto generated email and every time my CO reply back to me, and when i did nt get that auto generated email my co did nt reply back to me, den i use DIAC e portal, and she replied me instantly with a reason that their server was down.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Bro, Thanks a lot for the info.
> 
> That's true all the COs are not concerned about updating the online status.
> I have mailed to GH and MOC yesterday, got ack mail today stating that they will reply to my query within 48 hours.
> ...


Hi Nishaon.

I am in similar situation as you. my meds were paper based and was received by GH on 30th Nov.

Last week I emailed my CO and she says the meds are with Commonwealth Medical Officers for finalisation. So I do not know whether it is referred or is in process by GH. My doctors said all is fine, nothing of significance when I did my meds.

BTW when did u have your meds done?
Please when they reply (GH/MOC) do let us know what they said.

Thanks


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

ellaspeak said:


> WE RECEIVED OUR GOLDEN EMAIL! ! !
> 
> Thank you to all the people in this forum. Great help for us to be more patient and its worth it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations ellaspeak! Wishing you well on your journey! lane:


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

*Verifying Status of Medical referred*

Well this is now really confusing me ,,, 

lets share how we come to know that our medicals were referred or not? 

1. Currently lying with MOC always means that they are referred??

2. can we confirm vide our online status that our medicals were referred or not? specially when u have a status : further medicals referred?

3. how can we then verify the correct status?

Lets share our views



Thanks in advance


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Passion said:


> It is professionally not possible that the CO dont bother to reply you at all since the inception of your visa application. when i got that problem my co replied me from different email address (team based email) not a personal one. she greets you on your birth child, on Eid, so i considered my self lucky enough.
> 
> first send an email on team based email id, usually an acknowledgment email do receive in 1 to 2 hours, i got hell of email sent to my CO , and every time i got this auto generated email and every time my CO reply back to me, and when i did nt get that auto generated email my co did nt reply back to me, den i use DIAC e portal, and she replied me instantly with a reason that their server was down.


how do you contact them using DIAC e portal?


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hey...
> 
> You spoke to ur co?


No yet not spoke to CO. I am waiting to get some info from GH about their current processing date. My CO is not very user friendly.


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

*Verifying status of Further Medical referred*

Want to add here that i received the following email from my CO , what does it means my medicals were referred? or simply they have starting the process without referring?

How to confirm the medical referred date?????????

Medical done 18 Nov, got further medical referred status on 20 Nov 


I can confirm that your health assessments are the only item that remains outstanding on your skilled migration visa application. I can also confirm that your health assessments have been received by our Health Operations Centre, however they are currently under review by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC).

This is a normal procedure and I would expect your health assessments to be updated in our database within the next 3-4 weeks while the MOC process a back log of health reports under assessment.


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

mja123 said:


> how do you contact them using DIAC e portal?


Enter into your status website 

at bottom you can view contact us , the mail/message window will be open. Thanks


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

Passion said:


> Want to add here that i received the following email from my CO , what does it means my medicals were referred? or simply they have starting the process without referring?
> 
> How to confirm the medical referred date?????????
> 
> ...


U are very lucky to have a good CO.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm not getting the ack. email from last 3 days. When i send email to
[email protected] or
[email protected]

It's happening with me first time.
Before i always get an Ack. email. 
Can anyone help me on this.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Passion said:


> Enter into your status website
> 
> at bottom you can view contact us , the mail/message window will be open. Thanks



Hi 

I entered into my status page and clicked contact us below e-visa. But a whole new we page opens with different links. Can you pls tell how to access the message box.

thanks


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> I'm not getting the ack. email from last 3 days. When i send email to
> [email protected] or
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hi

I've sent a mail yesterday and received ack.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi all,

Diac number 0061 1300 364 613 as per website...
When i dial, the call does not get through from my airtel prepaid mobile...
Has anyone come across this...what could be the issue....any ways to make the call charger cheaper?


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

olan said:


> hey guys just got our visa grant!
> my wife and i had our medicals referred on sept 19. so i decided to inquire about the status of our meds from our CO a few minutes ago, went to the restroom, and when i came back, the golden email was popping on the screen. finally, the long wait is over.
> thanks for all the updates and the support. this forum kept us going. so to everyone else whos waiting for that golden email,goodluck and just keep ur patience. it wouldnt hurt to drop ur CO a mail asking for updates especially if youve been waiting for more than 2 months already. thanks again


Congrats man.


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> I'm not getting the ack. email from last 3 days. When i send email to
> [email protected] or
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Be patient. You will get your reply soon. They usually take time.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

olan said:


> hey guys just got our visa grant!
> my wife and i had our medicals referred on sept 19. so i decided to inquire about the status of our meds from our CO a few minutes ago, went to the restroom, and when i came back, the golden email was popping on the screen. finally, the long wait is over.
> thanks for all the updates and the support. this forum kept us going. so to everyone else whos waiting for that golden email,goodluck and just keep ur patience. it wouldnt hurt to drop ur CO a mail asking for updates especially if youve been waiting for more than 2 months already. thanks again



Congrats olan! Wishing you well on your journey. Btw, what visa are you on?


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

olan said:


> hey guys just got our visa grant!
> my wife and i had our medicals referred on sept 19. so i decided to inquire about the status of our meds from our CO a few minutes ago, went to the restroom, and when i came back, the golden email was popping on the screen. finally, the long wait is over.
> thanks for all the updates and the support. this forum kept us going. so to everyone else whos waiting for that golden email,goodluck and just keep ur patience. it wouldnt hurt to drop ur CO a mail asking for updates especially if youve been waiting for more than 2 months already. thanks again


Congratz Olan,

Can you please tell about ur CO i mean he/ she belongs to which team . Even my Medicals got finalised on 11th but still no grant letter till now. All my documents are in Met status and our CO is from team 2.

We have an agent looking after our Visa so Can v contact out CO through e-visa portal or Agent can only communicate.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi 
yesterday I had sent a mail to [email protected] regarding my medicals status for all the applicants associated with my application and today i got a reply as below

_Please be advised that the medicals which you are enquiring about have been assessed and finalized._

Does it mean that for all the applicants with my application meds have been finalized ?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

i had emailed health strategies day before yday asking for meds status

i got ack email the same day and today i got email

..
hank you for your email.

I can confirm that medicals for all of you have been finalised and the outcome is linked to the visa application for the case officer to view.
....


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> yesterday I had sent a mail to [email protected] regarding my medicals status for all the applicants associated with my application and today i got a reply as below
> 
> _Please be advised that the medicals which you are enquiring about have been assessed and finalized._
> ...


Congrats man.


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> i had emailed health strategies day before yday asking for meds status
> 
> i got ack email the same day and today i got email
> 
> ...


Congrats ..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> yesterday I had sent a mail to [email protected] regarding my medicals status for all the applicants associated with my application and today i got a reply as below
> 
> _Please be advised that the medicals which you are enquiring about have been assessed and finalized._
> ...



U have to mention all applicant (primary & secondary) name.

but r they still replying, i sent them email earlier this month & got auto reply - they wont give any reply, and contact CO.

also its not very clear which date they are processing, Finalization dates of referred Meds spead all over from Sep upto November?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> i had emailed health strategies day before yday asking for meds status
> 
> i got ack email the same day and today i got email
> 
> ...



:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Wow - so they reached Nov already, Mine was Oct 31st, still only one applicant finalized


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

thewall said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wow - so they reached Nov already, Mine was Oct 31st, still only one applicant finalized


hey

i dont think my meds were referred at all.... i did it on nov 8..
and they uploaded my daughters around nov 20..
so not sure


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

I did my meds on 30th Sep and referred on 3rd October. Still I am not getting any information. But meds on November getting finalized..

What algorithm GH is using to finalize result???


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

thewall said:


> U have to mention all applicant (primary & secondary) name.
> 
> but r they still replying, i sent them email earlier this month & got auto reply - they wont give any reply, and contact CO.
> 
> also its not very clear which date they are processing, Finalization dates of referred Meds spead all over from Sep upto November?


in the Request mail sent to health stragies, i clearly asked for main applicant and secondary applicant ,, but they have just replied saying "it's assessed and finalized"
leaving me in doubt whether all the applicants are finalized or just one..

did any one face similar situation , pls share..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> hey
> 
> i dont think my meds were referred at all.... i did it on nov 8..
> and they uploaded my daughters around nov 20..
> so not sure


I think if any eHealth not finalized within 48 hours Must have been referred to MOC. at least their October Bulletin mentioned sth like this (eHealth is fast enough to go thru in 48hours). I had only one applicant finalized in tht timeframe


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

bishnu said:


> Dear All
> 
> Today I received my Visa Grant Email. I would like to thanks to those who inspired me to join this forum and of course to the creator of this forum. I especially thanks to mannu5, Cobolos who supported me and share their experiences. I wish all the visa applicant to have their medical finalised as soon as possible. Please don't forget to contact GH if your medicals are not finalised within 3 months. Keep monitoring your status.
> Your Case Officer will reply to your enquiry even if you are using Agent. But only contact your Case Officer if it is extremely important.
> ...


Hi Bishnu,
Many many congratulations on your grant and i wish you all the best for your future..

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Hi Nishaon.
> 
> I am in similar situation as you. my meds were paper based and was received by GH on 30th Nov.
> 
> ...


Sure.
We did our meds on 17 Nov'2012.
I have got the reply from health strategies today.
They said that my med is finalized but my wife's med is currently with the MOC.
Moreover she mentioned that, there is currently a backlog of applications.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

olan said:


> hey guys just got our visa grant!
> my wife and i had our medicals referred on sept 19. so i decided to inquire about the status of our meds from our CO a few minutes ago, went to the restroom, and when i came back, the golden email was popping on the screen. finally, the long wait is over.
> thanks for all the updates and the support. this forum kept us going. so to everyone else whos waiting for that golden email,goodluck and just keep ur patience. it wouldnt hurt to drop ur CO a mail asking for updates especially if youve been waiting for more than 2 months already. thanks again


Congratulations to you olan.
Wish you all the best for your new journey.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

ellaspeak said:


> WE RECEIVED OUR GOLDEN EMAIL! ! !
> 
> Thank you to all the people in this forum. Great help for us to be more patient and its worth it.
> 
> ...


Hi Ellaspeak, Here you go my June buddy ... Many-many congratulations to you :clap2: .. I wish you all the best for the new journey of life..lane:

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Just now my MEdicals which got referred on 18th Sep got finalised. :clap2:
> It displays in this way.
> 
> 11/12/2012 Health requirements finalised
> ...


Congratulations Dev, I am sure you will get that Golden email soon.

with best wishes...

Mudgil


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> i had emailed health strategies day before yday asking for meds status
> 
> i got ack email the same day and today i got email
> 
> ...


As you said that u think that may be ur medicals were not referred at all thats why u got a quick processing may be ,, so would you plz like to update that what ur status was appearing in online status login after the medicals ? further medical test referred or what it was like?


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

Medicals for me and my family has been finalized today. 

I had my medicals on 12 OCT 12, it was referred on 18 OCT 12 and has been finalized today. It took complete 2 months.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Passion said:


> As you said that u think that may be ur medicals were not referred at all thats why u got a quick processing may be ,, so would you plz like to update that what ur status was appearing in online status login after the medicals ? further medical test referred or what it was like?


Hi

the status of my meds were recommended till i sent the last document requested by CO...

once i sent my pending pcc...the status of all documents inlcluding meds changed to received...
i also emailed health strategies for med status..today they emailed saying its finalized and with CO...


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Hi
> 
> the status of my meds were recommended till i sent the last document requested by CO...
> 
> ...


Did I hear mid Oct case being finalized? Couple of things I would like to ask:
1) Was this e-Health?
2) What visa subclass had you applied for?

Im sure if your meds were pending for more than a week after submission then they were surely referred. So, I would like to take it as a good news for all of us.

New year is still 2 weeks ahead..Bring it on GH...I would love to raise a new year toast with the grant letter in my hand 

-PB


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Did I hear mid Oct case being finalized? Couple of things I would like to ask:
> 1) Was this e-Health?
> 2) What visa subclass had you applied for?
> 
> ...


Aah..sorry, I forgot to check your signatures. I now have the answers to my questions. I still feel your meds were referred. There is no harm in being optimistic afterall..


----------



## oliman (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello guys,

There is an update on my Medical status. It says 'Health requirements finalized'. See the screen shot for reference. Does this means all the medicals of applicants is finalized finally?











Medicals were referred on 19 SEP 2012. 
VISA type 175. 
Applied on 7 JUN 2011
CO Allocated On 07 DEC (Form 80 was preloaded)


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Aah..sorry, I forgot to check your signatures. I now have the answers to my questions. I still feel your meds were referred. There is no harm in being optimistic afterall..


well i totally agree with u... optimism iLike


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

oliman said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> There is an update on my Medical status. It says 'Health requirements finalized'. See the screen shot for reference. Does this means all the medicals of applicants is finalized finally?
> 
> ...



My medicals have been finalized today and my online status shows the same screen as yours. I`m considering it finalized. This is a co incidence that my CO was also allocated on 7th DEC 11. What is your application status? Did the CO explicitly asked for the meds or your front loaded it?


----------



## oliman (Sep 16, 2009)

dynamicmoodz said:


> My medicals have been finalized today and my online status shows the same screen as yours. I`m considering it finalized. This is a co incidence that my CO was also allocated on 7th DEC 11. What is your application status? Did the CO explicitly asked for the meds or your front loaded it?


I front-loaded it to save time.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

avin said:


> hey guys gud morning
> i jst called GH now regarding my referred medicals on 12th sep .the lady said tht test outcome is sent to my CO and contact CO regarding medicals.she didnt tell any outcome of the result or when the test is processed. can u guys suggest me tht is it ok to contact CO


Hey Which number did you use to call GH. I called them this morning and an automatted msg saying" This number is not answered anymore for your health status pls contact your CO". did this happen to you, or you got connected instantly.

thanks


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

oliman said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> There is an update on my Medical status. It says 'Health requirements finalized'. See the screen shot for reference. Does this means all the medicals of applicants is finalized finally?
> 
> ...


My Medicals also got finalised on 11th Dec and show the same status as urs. Even i am considering this as case finalised.


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Congratz Olan,
> 
> Can you please tell about ur CO i mean he/ she belongs to which team . Even my Medicals got finalised on 11th but still no grant letter till now. All my documents are in Met status and our CO is from team 2.
> 
> We have an agent looking after our Visa so Can v contact out CO through e-visa portal or Agent can only communicate.


KD, team33.we applied for 190 visa. poke your CO, you should be getting the grant by now


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

While waiting for my meds referred for 189 I today got an email saying that my State sponsorship is also approved. I wish this had come earlier, I would have got priority processing under 190. The only option I have is to wait for sometime in responding back to them(I guess we have 2 months time to accept and respond to the state govt.). I hope that my meds are cleared by then ATLEAST.


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

olan said:


> KD, team33.we applied for 190 visa. poke your CO, you should be getting the grant by now


I think my CO went on Christmas vacation  . These Delays 1st from GM and now CO has disturbed our relocation plans.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> While waiting for my meds referred for 189 I today got an email saying that my State sponsorship is also approved. I wish this had come earlier, I would have got priority processing under 190. The only option I have is to wait for sometime in responding back to them(I guess we have 2 months time to accept and respond to the state govt.). I hope that my meds are cleared by then ATLEAST.


Why do you think so?
189 is better than 190.
Once you are invited and got CO, there will be no difference as I know.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> While waiting for my meds referred for 189 I today got an email saying that my State sponsorship is also approved. I wish this had come earlier, I would have got priority processing under 190. The only option I have is to wait for sometime in responding back to them(I guess we have 2 months time to accept and respond to the state govt.). I hope that my meds are cleared by then ATLEAST.


Why do you think so?
189 is obviously better than 190.
There will no difference in priority if your CO is already assigned.


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Why do you think so?
> 189 is obviously better than 190.
> There will no difference in priority if your CO is already assigned.


I am just trying to be smart . Just in case my 189 is screwed up(god forbid !!) then I have 190 to fall back upon..Of course that would mean another 3K AUD and going all over again through the EOI process.

Praying that I don't get a chance to think in that direction. Considering the GH trend, I think I sohuld have an answer by mid Jan or late Jan. Mine was Nov 1st week referral.

-PB


----------



## bishnu (Oct 10, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi Bishnu,
> Many many congratulations on your grant and i wish you all the best for your future..
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Thanks mudgil


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Last day of the week. Any updates?


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Last day of the week. Any updates?




Next week better luck


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Last day of the week. Any updates?


Medicals for me and my family has been finalized today.

I had my medicals on 24 Sep 12, it was referred on 25 Sep 12 and has been finalized today. It took complete 2 months and 20 days.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Medicals for me and my family has been finalized today.
> 
> I had my medicals on 24 Sep 12, it was referred on 25 Sep 12 and has been finalized today. It took complete 2 months and 20 days.


Wow! That's great! Mine was referred 25th of September but no updates yet.


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi 

I have query GH about my medical. 

They replied that they have not received them. :-(

It was paper based and TNT confirmed the delivery to GH.

Any idea or solution for me.


----------



## glaye (Jul 11, 2012)

Finally Visa Granted! Thank you guys for all your support ang info.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

glaye said:


> Finally Visa Granted! Thank you guys for all your support ang info.


congrats!
pls update the details as to when the visa was lodged and other details which will be helpful .

Thanks


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

glaye said:


> Finally Visa Granted! Thank you guys for all your support ang info.


Congrats Glaye! Now you can move on with your plans. Good luck!


----------



## edcerteza (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi everyone , new to this forum and been following the thread since October.
My Meds were referred and received by GH on Oct 19, 2012. I emailed my CO yesterday to follow up the long delay in processing and when i looked at my mail around 2pm, i got message from my CO team 4 saying that my meds were finalised.
FS 176 paper lodged. Meds were ehealth


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

glaye said:


> Finally Visa Granted! Thank you guys for all your support ang info.


Wow, another good news!
It's really great to hear such amazing news.
Congratulations to you.
Hope we will get ours soon.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

edcerteza said:


> Hi everyone , new to this forum and been following the thread since October.
> My Meds were referred and received by GH on Oct 19, 2012. I emailed my CO yesterday to follow up the long delay in processing and when i looked at my mail around 2pm, i got message from my CO team 4 saying that my meds were finalised.
> FS 176 paper lodged. Meds were ehealth


That is another good news.
Will get the grant anytime.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

edcerteza said:


> Hi everyone , new to this forum and been following the thread since October.
> My Meds were referred and received by GH on Oct 19, 2012. I emailed my CO yesterday to follow up the long delay in processing and when i looked at my mail around 2pm, i got message from my CO team 4 saying that my meds were finalised.
> FS 176 paper lodged. Meds were ehealth


Congrates !

I m Team4 too, but ref on Oct 31, wish me luck before Christmas :xmastree:


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

edcerteza said:


> Hi everyone , new to this forum and been following the thread since October.
> My Meds were referred and received by GH on Oct 19, 2012. I emailed my CO yesterday to follow up the long delay in processing and when i looked at my mail around 2pm, i got message from my CO team 4 saying that my meds were finalised.
> FS 176 paper lodged. Meds were ehealth


grant on the way...good luck.!!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> grant on the way...good luck.!!!


Is your MED thru already?


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

thewall said:


> Is your MED thru already?


no no..i gave meds on 3rd dec and were uploaded 2 days after. 
I dont have a clue wat happend to it :/


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> no no..i gave meds on 3rd dec and were uploaded 2 days after.
> I dont have a clue wat happend to it :/


Just send a mail to [email protected] requesting for medical status for all applicants and they will reply with in 2 working days.

Thanks


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

Finally my meds show the status as "Finalized"  The complete status now reads as below:

14/12/2012 Health requirements finalised	
22/09/2012 Further medical results referred	
22/09/2012 Further medical results referred	
22/09/2012 Further medical results referred	
22/09/2012 HIV blood test referred

I take it that the meds have finally been finalized- can seniors please confirm?

I had sent a polite email earlier to GH, to which i got the following response(after patiently waiting for 6 days)-"Please be advised that the medicals for the client you are enquiring about have been forwarded to The Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for an urgent Health Assessment."

Hope this helps others.


----------



## oliman (Sep 16, 2009)

mayur1409 said:


> Finally my meds show the status as "Finalized"  The complete status now reads as below:
> 
> 14/12/2012 Health requirements finalised
> 22/09/2012 Further medical results referred
> ...



Yes your meds are finalized. Congrats and wish you the golden email soon.


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

oliman said:


> Yes your meds are finalized. Congrats and wish you the golden email soon.


Thanks for the reply! Unfortunately, my PCC is still pending hope to get it soon


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Got my grant yesterday morning..when I called diac on wednesday I came to know that my medical got finalalized just ten mins before my call.sent the same news to my co (KD, team33) wednesday afternoon and got the grant next day morning. My co was always very quick in responding to mail..thanks a lot to all of you and hope your grant will come soon.. I will post my experience in detail tomorrow. it was a learning experience,faced many issues but now I know what not to do.. ..this forum rocks...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Got my grant yesterday morning..when I called diac on wednesday I came to know that my medical got finalalized just ten mins before my call.sent the same news to my co (KD, team33) wednesday afternoon and got the grant next day morning. My co was always very quick in responding to mail..thanks a lot to all of you and hope your grant will come soon.. I will post my experience in detail tomorrow. it was a learning experience,faced many issues but now I know what not to do.. ..this forum rocks...


when was your Med referred


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

It was referred on 18 sep..


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Got my grant yesterday morning..when I called diac on wednesday I came to know that my medical got finalalized just ten mins before my call.sent the same news to my co (KD, team33) wednesday afternoon and got the grant next day morning. My co was always very quick in responding to mail..thanks a lot to all of you and hope your grant will come soon.. I will post my experience in detail tomorrow. it was a learning experience,faced many issues but now I know what not to do.. ..this forum rocks...


Congratulations to you.
Wish you all the best for you next move.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

Seems to me people up to 24th September 2012 getting their medical finalized. Good luck for them. 
Don't know when GH will start for October 3rd.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

forhad said:


> Seems to me people up to 24th September 2012 getting their medical finalized. Good luck for them.
> Don't know when GH will start for October 3rd.



Did u check with CO lately, I think I saw Someone from Oct 19th got Finalized. Of course case-to-case might vary. 

Still 1-week to go before :xmastree:


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

thewall said:


> Did u check with CO lately, I think I saw Someone from Oct 19th got Finalized. Of course case-to-case might vary.
> 
> Still 1-week to go before :xmastree:


That was paper based..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

forhad said:


> That was paper based..


i dont think so. in fact i have seen even early Nov eHealth getting finalized last week.

the window is wide open. Case to case varies a lot, as wide as late Sep to early Nov.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Where have you seen early nov e-health cases being finalized?
Thanks


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Where have you seen early nov e-health cases being finalized?
> Thanks


well, the status page doesnt reflect if Med were referred, but some lucky Nov-Med folks got Grant already last week. Cheers!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-referred-what-does-mean-147.html#post985345


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

thewall said:


> well, the status page doesnt reflect if Med were referred, but some lucky Nov-Med folks got Grant already last week. Cheers!
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-referred-what-does-mean-147.html#post985345


got friends in that batch 

their meds were not referred as in it was finalized within 48hrs of upload.

Rekha


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> got friends in that batch
> 
> their meds were not referred as in it was finalized within 48hrs of upload.
> 
> Rekha



but some said Finalized late Nov/early Dec (not in 48 hours), god knows how

anyway, I m considering realistic timeline in Mid Oct last week for eHealth + couple of weeks


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

thewall said:


> but some said Finalized late Nov/early Dec (not in 48 hours), god knows how
> 
> anyway, I m considering realistic timeline in Mid Oct last week for eHealth + couple of weeks


Mine got referred on 5th Oct, didnt hear anything till now..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Mine got referred on 5th Oct, didnt hear anything till now..


perhaps drop a short line to CO, if u havent contacted for last 3-4 weeks.

GH contact number is only a answering machine now, last that I could talk to them was Tue Dec 11 - said no promises - but some Oct 12 eHealth had been processed, later in the week i saw someone Oct18th got finalized. So thats great progress

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-referred-what-does-mean-148.html#post985579


cheers!


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Mine got referred on 5th Oct, didnt hear anything till now..


Have you contacted to Health strategies yet?
You can mail them, they really replies.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Have you contacted to GH yet?


ys in nov and got reply too, but for email sent in dec first and second wk didnt receive any ack aswell 

In replies earlier they stated that there is a lot of backlog and my case might take some weeks to get finalized..tried contacting co but she has replied back with very strong words stating will not answer any further qns reg Meds 

trying to call GH and everytm its landing up on voicemail, I am so frustrated nw with all this dont know what to do..


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Finally got the grant after a Long wait.:clap2:

Want to thank all the forum members for there support . All the Very best to all the members for a great Future.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Finally got the grant after a Long wait.:clap2:
> 
> Want to thank all the forum members for there support . All the Very best to all the members for a great Future.


Many-Many Congratulations Dev. Another June case is closed...  Wish you all the best...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Got my grant yesterday morning..when I called diac on wednesday I came to know that my medical got finalalized just ten mins before my call.sent the same news to my co (KD, team33) wednesday afternoon and got the grant next day morning. My co was always very quick in responding to mail..thanks a lot to all of you and hope your grant will come soon.. I will post my experience in detail tomorrow. it was a learning experience,faced many issues but now I know what not to do.. ..this forum rocks...


Congratulations.. Devendra..

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Latest info from my CO is that MOC are currently assessing 12th Oct cases. However the good news is that just now I have checked my e-visa status and my wife's medicals that were referred on the 1st of Nov have now the status "Received" so that will leave only mine that was also referred on the 1st of Nov.


----------



## oanwer (Dec 17, 2012)

My and my wife medical were referred on Oct 3rd, 2012, and its still in pending stage.
Please advise, should I just keep waiting or send an email to Co/GH?

My visa class is 175.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Latest info from my CO is that MOC are currently assessing 12th Oct cases. However the good news is that just now I have checked my e-visa status and my wife's medicals that were referred on the 1st of Nov have now the status "Received" so that will leave only mine that was also referred on the 1st of Nov.



So u also have sth like below against Secondary Applicant's Attachment list, perhaps thatwasnt refered at all? 

I had one like this.

Health, Evidence of > Other (specify) > Other (specify) > 04/12/2012 > BF


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Finally got the grant after a Long wait.:clap2:
> 
> Want to thank all the forum members for there support . All the Very best to all the members for a great Future.


Congrats Dev20! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Latest info from my CO is that MOC are currently assessing 12th Oct cases. However the good news is that just now I have checked my e-visa status and my wife's medicals that were referred on the 1st of Nov have now the status "Received" so that will leave only mine that was also referred on the 1st of Nov.


This is great news! But mine which was referred September 25 has yet to be assessed. My CO has already emailed MOC last week but no updates yet.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

thewall said:


> So u also have sth like below against Secondary Applicant's Attachment list, perhaps thatwasnt refered at all?
> 
> I had one like this.
> 
> Health, Evidence of > Other (specify) > Other (specify) > 04/12/2012 > BF


Yes the same just with 17/12/2012

But the thing is that in my first e-mail the CO said my wife's medicals were referred on the 1st of Nov and nothing about mine. Also in the list my medicals still have the status requested. So I guess that MOC hasn't finished with my medicals yet. Anyway if my wife's was referred on the same date as mine they should be on someones table and under review. I hope...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Yes the same just with 17/12/2012
> 
> But the thing is that in my first e-mail the CO said my wife's medicals were referred on the 1st of Nov and nothing about mine. Also in the list my medicals still have the status requested. So I guess that MOC hasn't finished with my medicals yet. Anyway if my wife's was referred on the same date as mine they should be on someones table and under review. I hope...


Wow - if it was said to have been referred, then its great - meaning yours will be finalized soon too. I guess they might have different resources to finalized different part of the report, or probably different levels for check/verification reports within team - 

Anyway, we all r eagerly waiting for Finalization. I saw another guy got finalized (Oct26th) so u r among the fore runners  
Keep us posted

Cheers!


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Well in the reply my CO was kind enough to tell me that MOC are assessing 12th Oct cases and than he said he will not answer another similar inquiry (had asked him the same what dates are currently being assessed 2 weeks ago, and again yesterday) and to be patient. So I will not bother him again and I will wait for my medical status to change as well.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> ys in nov and got reply too, but for email sent in dec first and second wk didnt receive any ack aswell
> 
> In replies earlier they stated that there is a lot of backlog and my case might take some weeks to get finalized..tried contacting co but she has replied back with very strong words stating will not answer any further qns reg Meds
> 
> trying to call GH and everytm its landing up on voicemail, I am so frustrated nw with all this dont know what to do..


Its really sad to hear that.
Please keep patience.
May I know your referred date?
According to previous posts MOC is currently on 12 OCT. You may get an idea from that.
Best of luck.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Finally got the grant after a Long wait.:clap2:
> 
> Want to thank all the forum members for there support . All the Very best to all the members for a great Future.


Congratulations Dev.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## oliman (Sep 16, 2009)

Any VHR applicant with December 2011 CO allocation who got medical calls? This is my 13th month completing since CO allocation and SC still not completed


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

Today we got a mail sent from GH states that our med is referred to a health officer but she didnt say when it was referred. We did our med on 19Nov and around 22Nov it is sent by the clinic. Our evisa status doesnt change anything at all. It seems that our CO doesnt have any update or proceed our case even though she ack that she received all docs except for Med. I read somewhere here in this forum that CO just only proceed your case when he received all required docs, doesn he?


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> This is great news! But mine which was referred September 25 has yet to be assessed. My CO has already emailed MOC last week but no updates yet.


DBrain, what I understand from this scenario is that though they say that we are finalizing so and so date..its not necessary that all people referred before that date would have been finalized. That I believe is the max date upto which they have reached. I believe there are multiple teams working on this so while one of the team is processing mid Oct..the other team might be finishing up end on Sep cases. Not sure if this makes sense to you but this is what I have been observing. How bout checking it out with your CO? There is no harm in saying that you read it in some DIAC/GH bulletin that they are processing cases whose date is ahead of yours. I do not think your CO should mind this unless you have already pissed him off by following up too much .

-PB


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> DBrain, what I understand from this scenario is that though they say that we are finalizing so and so date..its not necessary that all people referred before that date would have been finalized. That I believe is the max date upto which they have reached. I believe there are multiple teams working on this so while one of the team is processing mid Oct..the other team might be finishing up end on Sep cases. Not sure if this makes sense to you but this is what I have been observing. How bout checking it out with your CO? There is no harm in saying that you read it in some DIAC/GH bulletin that they are processing cases whose date is ahead of yours. I do not think your CO should mind this unless you have already pissed him off by following up too much .
> 
> -PB


Thanks for your input PB_Aussie. I have already emailed my CO last week and my CO in turn has emailed MOC. But as of this post, no updates so far.


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I called up DIAC representative today and she has confirmed that my health report is referred to MOC for further assessment. The same was confirmed by my CO in the email he sent few days back.

Now, I will be very active on this thread as it looks to be the best thread for the present case as stated.

I have a small query at this moment. Should I be sending an e-mail to "[email protected]" asking for an update on this case ? I just want a confirmation that my case is indeed referred to MOC.

Please suggest !

Thanks.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

hey guys,
anybody left on or before 18th Sep, or I am the only one left..

wtf.. 

r.


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Have you contacted to Health strategies yet?
> You can mail them, they really replies.


hi ,

I did my medical on 12.12.2012 & I confirmed that the medical center has uploaded the result . I sent email to [email protected] on 17.12.2012 . so far no reply. ( i filed the case through agent . but i don't want to ask him about my medical ) shall i send one more email to immi.gov.au ?
or shall wait for sometimes ?

cheers , 
harry


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called up DIAC representative today and she has confirmed that my health report is referred to MOC for further assessment. The same was confirmed by my CO in the email he sent few days back.
> 
> ...


That email ID has a history of responding with generic information. They come back singing the same song - "We are currently experiencing backlog..etc. etc.". However I always believe that there is no harm in trying. So, I guess you can drop in your query to them.

-PB


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

Any updates from GH about the current dates being processed...

I know its too early for me to expect any updates on my case!!!!

But still this waiting is killing...


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called up DIAC representative today and she has confirmed that my health report is referred to MOC for further assessment. The same was confirmed by my CO in the email he sent few days back.
> 
> ...


Hi Robinhood,
I see no harm is sending an email. They will conform whether they have received your meds or not in the first paragraph and later paragraphs will be a template.

But first paragraph will give the info you want to confirm.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Any updates from GH about the current dates being processed...
> 
> ...


The last I read in this forum was 18th Oct cases being processed.

Mine were referred some days ahead of you..we can expect finalization by mid or end of Jan.

-PB


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> That email ID has a history of responding with generic information. They come back singing the same song - "We are currently experiencing backlog..etc. etc.". However I always believe that there is no harm in trying. So, I guess you can drop in your query to them.
> 
> -PB


I had sent a polite email to [email protected] and received a reply after 6-7 days advising that my case was referred to MOC for priority processing. Hope this helps.


----------



## abcd_guy (Nov 8, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I did my medical on 12.12.2012 & I confirmed that the medical center has uploaded the result . I sent email to [email protected] on 17.12.2012 . so far no reply. ( i filed the case through agent . but i don't want to ask him about my medical ) shall i send one more email to immi.gov.au ?
> or shall wait for sometimes ?
> ...


I am on the same boat. Mine is an even longer wait. It's been almost 3 weeks since the CO emailed me that Global Health is processing my health report and that they do not need anything else from me. This e-health as well. The immigration site mentions it takes 48 hours to get the results processed with some getting done in minutes. My frustration level's grown and is growing each passing day I don't get any email back from them. I've sent two unanswered emails. While the previous correspondence from them were not generic in nature, I'd still appreciate if they'd shoot the damn email back! I guess it gets even worse with the number of invitees growing each 15 days. I am sure I'll get to point where migrating to Australia won't mean  if that's what we're expecting (Would be nice though to work where you don't need to do the damn job properly). You see my frustration..


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I accidentally stumbled over the Panel Doctors Instructions and thought I would share the link. They are very informative and might help people who are unsure about their chances of meeting the health requirements. Contents include: 



> Minimum/maximum values/test results to pass parts of the examination (e.g. for blood pressure)
> Guidelines how to rate specific medical conditions (such as arthritis, back pain, cancer, diabetes, obesity or hypertension)
> Examples of insignificant medical conditions
> Mental state examination - sample test
> Activities in daily living assessment


The PDF also provides contact phone numbers, which are probably meant for doctors but one could try to reach them there as well...

*Global Health: *
Phone: +61 2 8666 5777 
Office Contact Hours: Mo - Fr 9am to 4pm AEST
Mail: [email protected]

*Technical assistance in relation to eHealth: *
Phone: +61 2 6264 3191 or +61 2 6264 1057 (Mo - Fr 9am to 5pm AEST)
Mail: [email protected]


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

Medical Finalized on 19 th December 2012.


----------



## abcd_guy (Nov 8, 2012)

forhad said:


> Medical Finalized on 19 th December 2012.


30th Sept - 19th Dec? Is that how long it took?


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

*form 815*

hey guys good morning..

my meds were referred on 12th Sep and after that its yesterday i got an email from my CO asking to fill and sign form 815 for processing the application further. So did any of u guys came across this situation ,if so can u please share ur experience and how long does it take for a visa grant after signing the form 815 .

thanks
avin


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

abcd_guy said:


> 30th Sept - 19th Dec? Is that how long it took?


Yes. Medical referred on 3rd October 2012 and today got the grant letter. It took 2 months 16 days.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

forhad said:


> Yes. Medical referred on 3rd October 2012 and today got the grant letter. It took 2 months 16 days.


Hey forhad!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## abcd_guy (Nov 8, 2012)

forhad said:


> Yes. Medical referred on 3rd October 2012 and today got the grant letter. It took 2 months 16 days.


Hey man. Thanks for the info. Now I know that it will take some time. I was hoping to get the visa granted before the end of this month. Looks like a bleak prospect now. 

Thanks, congratulations and good luck!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

forhad said:


> Yes. Medical referred on 3rd October 2012 and today got the grant letter. It took 2 months 16 days.



Wow - u mean u got direct Grant letter from CO today, 
when was your Med finalized


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

thewall said:


> Wow - u mean u got direct Grant letter from CO today,
> when was your Med finalized


Yes brother.

I was waiting for the medical. Seems to me it finalized today and CO email me the grant letter.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I accidentally stumbled over the Panel Doctors Instructions and thought I would share the link. They are very informative and might help people who are unsure about their chances of meeting the health requirements. Contents include:
> 
> ...


Just tried to call Global health using the above number and a machine answers with a recorded message saying if "you want information about your medical status than call you CO"
So no way to get thru MOC and ask them about medicals.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Just tried to call Global health using the above number and a machine answers with a recorded message saying if "you want information about your medical status than call you CO"
> So no way to get thru MOC and ask them about medicals.



yep, only channel is now thru CO.

I just saw yesterday someone got grant whose MED was ref Nov 1st week. hope sth good come our way soon


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Well I said also here that my wife's medicals referred on the 1st Nov were received by my CO but no mine. So I would just want to know if mine are being assessed at the moment, considering that my wife's are finished, or not? And they ask you CO and he says he will not respond to an e-mail asking the medical status and I should be patience, but not knowing if they are assessing mine or not is really bugging me.


Or because my panel doctor had some difficulties in uploading my wife's medical (did our test on 12th Oct, 15th the test were ready for upload but due to a system error they were not able to upload them until 26th of Oct) and my wife's were referred on the 1st Nov maybe a different team worked on them and the October team is a little bit lazy. Also no straight answer from Global health or CO about when my meds were referred. The CO said only something about my wife's medicals but nothing about mine   same from Global Health and I read the e-mails more than once thinking maybe I have missed something.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

forhad said:


> Yes. Medical referred on 3rd October 2012 and today got the grant letter. It took 2 months 16 days.


Congratulation Forhad.. Enjoy the moment and wish you all the best for future...

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

hey guys..
Jst got my Grant.. thanks to everyone in this forum.. Actually i didn't apply P.R through any agent. I myself did all the documentation for my wife and me and applied on June 29th where i also claimed 5 points from my wife . It all happened only because of this forum . So I am really thankful to this forum..


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

avin said:


> hey guys..
> Jst got my Grant.. thanks to everyone in this forum.. Actually i didn't apply P.R through any agent. I myself did all the documentation for my wife and me and applied on June 29th where i also claimed 5 points from my wife . It all happened only because of this forum . So I am really thankful to this forum..


Hey congratulations!!!!!

When was your medicals referred and when was it finalized????


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey congratulations!!!!!
> 
> When was your medicals referred and when was it finalized????


my meds was referred on 12 Sep don't knw when it got finalized but got the grant letter today


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

good to see Grants raining all around this week. 

still waiting & praying for Med to be Finalized :ranger:


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Congratulation Forhad.. Enjoy the moment and wish you all the best for future...
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


Thanks a lot.


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

avin said:


> hey guys..
> Jst got my Grant.. thanks to everyone in this forum.. Actually i didn't apply P.R through any agent. I myself did all the documentation for my wife and me and applied on June 29th where i also claimed 5 points from my wife . It all happened only because of this forum . So I am really thankful to this forum..


Congrats.

I have also got the grant today.


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

forhad said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I have also got the grant today.


thanx forhad..
And I also Congratulate u on ur Grant


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

avin said:


> thanx forhad..
> And I also Congratulate u on ur Grant


Hey Avin,
Congrats on your grant.
just wanted to ask what was form 821 about?

R.


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hey avin,
> congrats on your grant.
> Just wanted to ask what was form 821 about?
> 
> R.


do u mean form 815


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey Avin,
> Congrats on your grant.
> just wanted to ask what was form 821 about?
> 
> R.


Hi rinkesh,

Any updates on your status...

Also, do update your signature..


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

yes!


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

avin said:


> do u mean form 815


yes!


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi rinkesh,
> 
> Any updates on your status...
> 
> Also, do update your signature..


Hi reachsvinoth,

No update. 
i have mailed both Co and MOC a number of times but all gone in vain.

is it possible that my medicals have been cleared and my CO is on leave so the status is not updated and no grant so far..just a view popped up in my head..

R.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi reachsvinoth,
> 
> No update.
> i have mailed both Co and MOC a number of times but all gone in vain.
> ...


Yes it may be possible.. because we see many ppl in Mid October and even early november getting finalized...

Why don't you call up your CO..

Share your CO team and initials also..


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Yes it may be possible.. because we see many ppl in Mid October and even early november getting finalized...
> 
> Why don't you call up your CO..
> 
> Share your CO team and initials also..


How can i call my CO?

Team 3, JL

R.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> How can i call my CO?
> 
> Team 3, JL
> 
> R.


Isnt there a number in the mails that were sent to you by the CO..


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

forhad said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I have also got the grant today.


I received the grant today as well

Congratulation to all who received the grant!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

mayur1409 said:


> I received the grant today as well
> 
> Congratulation to all who received the grant!


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Nice to see so many ppl getting grants this week!!!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Grants flooding now - it seems


Fingers crossed, this MED ref is killing me :ranger:


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

thewall said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Grants flooding now - it seems
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed, this MED ref is killing me :ranger:


Exactly same feelings here too..


----------



## aravind.aiti (May 17, 2012)

My meds are referred on Oct 4 and finalised on 14th December. keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

avin said:


> hey guys..
> Jst got my Grant.. thanks to everyone in this forum.. Actually i didn't apply P.R through any agent. I myself did all the documentation for my wife and me and applied on June 29th where i also claimed 5 points from my wife . It all happened only because of this forum . So I am really thankful to this forum..


Congratulation Avin.........:clap2:

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

mayur1409 said:


> I received the grant today as well
> 
> Congratulation to all who received the grant!


Congratulations....:clap2: It is raining Grants....

Wish you all a very best of Luck....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

avin said:


> hey guys..
> Jst got my Grant.. thanks to everyone in this forum.. Actually i didn't apply P.R through any agent. I myself did all the documentation for my wife and me and applied on June 29th where i also claimed 5 points from my wife . It all happened only because of this forum . So I am really thankful to this forum..


Heartiest congratulations to Avin and Mayur.
Wish you all the very best for your moves.


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Exactly same feelings here too..


Guys - count me in when you discuss these sentiments .

Tired of checking my inbox every morning only to find that no news has poured in 

-PB


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Guys - count me in when you discuss these sentiments .
> 
> Tired of checking my inbox every morning only to find that no news has poured in
> 
> -PB


Be patient!

I was in the same boat but today morning I have shifted to another boat as I got the grant  

Don't worry, their service is really appreciated as they try best from their end.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Guys - count me in when you discuss these sentiments .
> 
> Tired of checking my inbox every morning only to find that no news has poured in
> 
> -PB



When was your medicals referred??? Any latest communication from your CO????


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

forhad said:


> Be patient!
> 
> I was in the same boat but today morning I have shifted to another boat as I got the grant
> 
> Don't worry, their service is really appreciated as they try best from their end.


Forhad, congratulations to you. I'm just worried about this lean holiday period which I just round the corner. I believe this might delay the process further by atleast a week.

-PB


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> When was your medicals referred??? Any latest communication from your CO????


Mine were referred Nov first week. I assume we both shall get the grant at almost about the same time (maybe a week here n there) 

Unlike other members of this forum, I have not bothered my CO after he gave me the tentative timeline for processing a month back. I can understand its really frustrating answering the same question again and again. I will follow up once I start hearing November cases being finalized. Till then I am cooling my heels. 

-PB


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Guys, one of the members in another thread got a grant yesterday. His wife's meds were referred first week of Nov. The only difference between his application and mine is that his was 190 and mine is 189. Is anyone aware of any difference in the meds referral process b/w both of these. If there is no difference then I would like to be optimistic bout celebrating new year with my grant letter 

thewall - I see you have already posted in that thread so I assume you are aware of this news.

-PB


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Guys, one of the members in another thread got a grant yesterday. His wife's meds were referred first week of Nov. The only difference between his application and mine is that his was 190 and mine is 189. Is anyone aware of any difference in the meds referral process b/w both of these. If there is no difference then I would like to be optimistic bout celebrating new year with my grant letter
> 
> thewall - I see you have already posted in that thread so I assume you are aware of this news.
> 
> -PB



yes, tht's wht i told fivetd this morning, i guess we shud b in same batch 
Nov 1st week, (mine ref Oct31)

cant help checking emails/status page time & again


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Same here. In Romania we are almost 8 hours behind and I am getting up in the middle of the night, take my phone and check my e-mail. I do this 2-3 times per night  since my wife's medicals have been finished and all that seem to be left are mine.

Quick question: If CO asked for form 80 and 1221 does this mean that we are under external checks? Because I asked him if only the meds were left outstanding and he chose not to respond to that question (I really don't like it when you ask 2 things and get answer only for 1) but that's life


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Same here. In Romania we are almost 8 hours behind and I am getting up in the middle of the night, take my phone and check my e-mail. I do this 2-3 times per night  since my wife's medicals have been finished and all that seem to be left are mine.
> 
> Quick question: If CO asked for form 80 and 1221 does this mean that we are under external checks? Because I asked him if only the meds were left outstanding and he chose not to respond to that question (I really don't like it when you ask 2 things and get answer only for 1) but that's life



Oh lord! Dont tell me, will be sent to yet another queue. I pray & hope it's not like that.

Initially my CO did not ask Form80, it was only after 5th week when I asked regrading MED status & if she needs anything else - she said she will kno once MED is finalized & asked to submit Form 80 for me. (it wasnt there in my details requirement.pdf doc list)

i have seen people getting grant soon after Med finalized (even if they were asked Form80).


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

I also hope ot os juat so they get more info about you.
Best wishes for all that and hope Santa will come with grants for all.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

My meds' status has been changed from "required" to "received" yesterday. Does this mean they have been finalized? Hope this is the case.


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Heartiest congratulations to Avin and Mayur.
> Wish you all the very best for your moves.


thankx for ur wishes


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Congratulation Avin.........:clap2:
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil


thanks for ur wishes mudgil


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just logged in to check my visa status and visa has been finalized. Wohooooooo!!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> My meds' status has been changed from "required" to "received" yesterday. Does this mean they have been finalized? Hope this is the case.



Most probably, yes

Also check your attachment list, there shud be sth like

Medical > others > others > 19/12/2012 > BF


Cheers!


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Just logged in to check my visa status and visa has been finalized. Wohooooooo!!!


congrats dbrain...


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

avin said:


> congrats dbrain...


Thanks avin!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Just logged in to check my visa status and visa has been finalized. Wohooooooo!!!


:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Wow - soo quick (after looong wait)

Cheers!


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Thanks avin!


jst a quick question. when is the first date of entry . mine shd be before 7th june i shd be there


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

thewall said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wow - soo quick (after looong wait)
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks thewall!


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

avin said:


> jst a quick question. when is the first date of entry . mine shd be before 7th june i shd be there


Nov 7 2013..


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Just logged in to check my visa status and visa has been finalized. Wohooooooo!!!


Oh, happy man, congratulations!
Wish you all the best.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Oh, happy man, congratulations!
> Wish you all the best.


Thanks nishaon!


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Nov 7 2013..


dbrain
what is ur max date of ur 1st entry to Australia


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

I have the following situation
Completed meds for self and family (wife + son) on 27th Nov 12...The Clinic has e-health and also they sent a paper copy of the results by courier to Sydney and was received on 30th Nov.

Till now the status of health requirement in the system indicated as"requested"....so yesterday i sent a email to CO and he replied today confirming the receipt of my health assessment but he also indicated that he is still waiting for my wife and sons health assessment...

Its been almost 3 weeks since we finished medicals,if CO is still waiting for the health assessment means , my wife and sons medicals were referred ?I asked this specific question to CO but he didnt comment on this.

Any idea?


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh great!!!! Congratulations dbrain!!!!

I see almost all the September cases have been finalized now!!!!


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Oh great!!!! Congratulations dbrain!!!!
> 
> I see almost all the September cases have been finalized now!!!!


hey buddy,
I think i am the only one left out. 
I tried callin the number they have given in the mail but of no use. the network is always busy.
Is there any other way that i can contact my CO.

R.


----------



## aravind.aiti (May 17, 2012)

Got my grant today...


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

avin said:


> dbrain
> what is ur max date of ur 1st entry to Australia


I have to be in Australia before November 7 2013.


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Oh great!!!! Congratulations dbrain!!!!
> 
> I see almost all the September cases have been finalized now!!!!



Thanks reachsvinoth! Wish of luck to all those who are waiting on their grants!


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

aravind.aiti said:


> got my grant today...


hey congrats buddy.
what team was ur co and what were his/her initials.

My co has gone missing. Hes not replying to mails neither is he updating any status..

R.


----------



## aravind.aiti (May 17, 2012)

GSM 2-Adelaide-Initials BK


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hey buddy,
> I think i am the only one left out.
> I tried callin the number they have given in the mail but of no use. the network is always busy.
> Is there any other way that i can contact my CO.
> ...


Hey your medicals are paper based or eHealth???? Anyways, its high time that you got some news on ur medicals.. I am just listing out all the options that u can try.. not sure how many u tried already though..

1. Try calling/emailing CO...
2. Try calling GH.. 
3. Send a mail to both health.strategies and health.operations email id of GH


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey your medicals are paper based or eHealth???? Anyways, its high time that you got some news on ur medicals.. I am just listing out all the options that u can try.. not sure how many u tried already though..
> 
> 1. Try calling/emailing CO...
> 2. Try calling GH..
> 3. Send a mail to both health.strategies and health.operations email id of GH


ACTUALLY I have tried everythin u mention but all gone in vain..still i will not give up and keep trying.
do u or any one in this form has a number other than 1300364613 to contact immi office.

R


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Just logged in to check my visa status and visa has been finalized. Wohooooooo!!!


Congratulations dbrain.... :clap2:

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Just logged in to check my visa status and visa has been finalized. Wohooooooo!!!


Congrats Dbrain !!!

-PB


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Grant !!!!*

Hi All,

I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!

:cheer2: YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :bounce::bounce::bounce:

my CO is true :santa: for me and has given me the Best christmas :xmasunwrap:


here is my BIG jouney in short :

>> Ils 1st attempt Aug 2011 (lost it by .5 in one of the modules  ) 

>> Sept 2011 ACS - rejected due to academic and role mismatch for ICT BA 261111

>> Jan 2012 ACS review submitted - CO suggested go for RPL 

>> RPL approved for ICT BA 261111 Mar 2012 :clap2:

>> Ils attempts 3 more times Apr, May, Jun  lost all three times in writting with .5 margin. :smash: :frusty:

>> Submitted EOI 1st Jul and WA SS on 15th Jul 2012 :juggle:

>> WA SS approved and invited for 190 in Aug 12 

>> Visa submitted 10th Sept. 

>> CO assigned 26th Sept.. Med & PCC last of Sept 

>> Meds referred on 5th Oct.. :frusty:

>>>>>> VISA GRANT 18 Dec :cheer2: 

A special thanks :humble: to my friends ALAN,COOLSNAKE, SHOGAKUET, JERIN,LIFESGOOD,ARAVIND, MILLENIUM BUG.. last but not list CHIN2 :humble:

TRUST ME WITHOUT EACH ONE OF YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT THIS WAS NOT POSSIBLE  

Guys reason for giving zist of my entire journey is to boost up will of the guyz whose process is stuck in different stages and are frustrated .. keep faith u will all make it GRAND !!!

Thanks to all once again.. See I am good at writting but dont know why I never got thru writting module ound:

Rekha


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Congrates ! it was indeed a Long road 

so when did your Med get finally finalized, 

I m still spinning - lost with my MED ref, no access to GH, I dont want to bother CO for Med status update.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

thewall said:


> Congrates ! it was indeed a Long road
> 
> so when did your Med get finally finalized,
> 
> I m still spinning - lost with my MED ref, no access to GH, I dont want to bother CO for Med status update.


Thanks thewall.

my meds were referred on 5th Oct and not sure wen it was finalized as got so frustrated with wait stoped tracking.. but sure my CO is so efficient it shud have got finalized on 17th Dec.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks thewall.
> 
> my meds were referred on 5th Oct and not sure wen it was finalized as got so frustrated with wait stoped tracking.. but sure my CO is so efficient it shud have got finalized on 17th Dec.



i see, this week had been raining grants for 190 folks & few 189.

so heading for sunny Perth lane:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

thewall said:


> i see, this week had been raining grants for 190 folks & few 189.
> 
> so heading for sunny Perth lane:


yup lane:


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> I have the following situation
> Completed meds for self and family (wife + son) on 27th Nov 12...The Clinic has e-health and also they sent a paper copy of the results by courier to Sydney and was received on 30th Nov.
> 
> Till now the status of health requirement in the system indicated as"requested"....so yesterday i sent a email to CO and he replied today confirming the receipt of my health assessment but he also indicated that he is still waiting for my wife and sons health assessment...
> ...


Hi,
I have the similar situation. Once CO informed me that he is waiting for my health assessment from medical officer, I called up DIAC and asked if this means my MED is referred ! The lady confirmed that MED is referred and i should be patiently waiting for the outcome.

I guess you could just do the same to get the confirmation on MED referral part.

Thanks,
Robinhood


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hey buddy,
> I think i am the only one left out.
> I tried callin the number they have given in the mail but of no use. the network is always busy.
> Is there any other way that i can contact my CO.
> ...


Hi Rinkesh,

GH too is not replying to email now a days I guess. Looks like Christmas and New year holiday fever is high now ....

If this is true, we would need to wait loooooooooooooooonger


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Wow, Rekha that was really a long journey... and definitely an inspiring one... Many-many congratulations from my side and wish you all the best for your future...:clap2: 

Enjoy your Christmas.....
:xmastree:

Ragards
Mudgil


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Wel its really a good news after waiting so long, i also got the SS of WA, hope its a gud place really. i m not sure how you are awarding your CO being so efficient as your medicals took 2.5 Months for being proceessed out of refered to Finalised status. could you plz explain this in detail?

Rest heartiest congratulations from me again .


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

hey rekha.. 

long time buddy!!!!!

Congratulations on the grant!!!!

I shall always remember the words of encouragement you gave me when I was preparing for IELTS...
You are one person who does not give up!!!!!

Way to go buddy!!!!

And wish all of us luck too..


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

*my visa timelines*

hey everyone.. 
i am sharing my visa timelines here so that it would give an idea for the ppl whose visas are still under process..

ACS applied on 21st may 2012 and got a +ve on 28th June 2012.

IELTS test taken on 09th June 2012 and luckily got individual 7 in all modules and received the score card on 25th of June 2012

Applied for visa type: 175 on 28th June 2012 

CO got Assigned on 7th Sep 2012 and requested for PCC and Medicals

Done medicals on 10th Sep 2012 and got further Referred on 12th Sep 2012

Applied for PCC on 1st October 2012 and got the certificate on 20th November.

submitted the PCC on the same day to CO.

on 22nd November 2012 CO mailed back saying that all the documents that are required to take the decision on my visa are been submitted but still he is waiting for my medicals to be finilized .

And i am not sure when my medicals are finalized but i got the grant letter on 19th December 2012...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Cingratulations Rekha!!!

I see you have really put in lot of effort!! I really admire it...

All the Best.....

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi,
> I have the similar situation. Once CO informed me that he is waiting for my health assessment from medical officer, I called up DIAC and asked if this means my MED is referred ! The lady confirmed that MED is referred and i should be patiently waiting for the outcome.
> 
> I guess you could just do the same to get the confirmation on MED referral part.
> ...


hey robin,

what is the number of DIAC?

r.


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hey robin,
> 
> what is the number of DIAC?
> 
> r.


Hi Rinkesh,

The number is as below;
+61 1300 364 613 
You might have to wait and hold the line for 5-10 minutes before you get connected and someone assists you. 
I have always been calling early in the morning IST and am getting them within 5 minutes of wait time.

Thanks and cheers.


----------



## bindu982 (Oct 16, 2012)

congrats dear...


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

My meds were referred on Oct 4 and finalised on Nov 26 and just yesterday i got an invoice to pay the 2nd VAC for my wife. Paid it right away...Does this mean my grant will be given soon? 

I will take advantage here to say thanks to everyone who shared their ups and downs. Also I wish you a merry xmas and a wonderful new year and may this period be time of joy and blessings to you and your families.

Cheers.

POLITO :ranger:


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My meds were referred on Oct 4 and finalised on Nov 26 and just yesterday i got an invoice to pay the 2nd VAC for my wife. Paid it right away...Does this mean my grant will be given soon?
> 
> ...


Hi

Your Co did not contacted you?? What is the status of your visa on the system?


----------



## edcerteza (Dec 14, 2012)

You will receive your grant soon. A second VAC means paying for dependents above 18 years old with less than functional english as i have read in the diac website


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

guys,
still no update on my medicals.
I think now my turn will come in the next year.. 

R.


----------



## idlebrain (Dec 23, 2012)

I applied for 457. Status is as below:

04/12/2012 Health requirements outstanding 
10/12/2012 Further information required 
24/12/2012 Further medical results referred 
24/12/2012 Further medical results referred 

Now I'm more worried. Does anybody experienced similar message?Please share. I'm really tensed...


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi ,

my visa has been granted on 20.12.2012 . Thanks everybody . Really this forum is excellent.

cheers ,
HARI


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> my visa has been granted on 20.12.2012 . Thanks everybody . Really this forum is excellent.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!! wish u good luck for the move.,


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

My wife has severe Myopia, well severe would be like 6.5 negative on both eyes...Anything to worry? We can always get Lasik done and then take the medicals..or eyesight is not included...will her medicals be referred on that ground?


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

findraj said:


> My wife has severe Myopia, well severe would be like 6.5 negative on both eyes...Anything to worry? We can always get Lasik done and then take the medicals..or eyesight is not included...will her medicals be referred on that ground?


In The Medicals they Do test eyesight........ they even refer Medicals if the BMI is a bit more than the average expected, the reason is CO is not from Medical field so in case if he/she finds some variation from the expected -> the case is referred. But as much as i remember they check the eye sight with glasses.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

HI FOLKS,

I am done with my medicals. Can someone please suggest how, where and when should i check that the medicals have been uploaded sussessfully??

Please help to provide some info on this.

Thanks
IPS~


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

I am happy to inform that I got the visa grant on 12/12/2012. Sorry I could not inform you earlier, as I was occupied with some medical emergency. 

Thanks a ton for all your help, esp. cy71_shyam who guided me to get the PCC within a day. 

Radhika


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> In The Medicals they Do test eyesight........ they even refer Medicals if the BMI is a bit more than the average expected, the reason is CO is not from Medical field so in case if he/she finds some variation from the expected -> the case is referred. But as much as i remember they check the eye sight with glasses.


dev,

do u think higher BMI will be an issue...
i still have not got any updates on my medicals..

R.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

radhika said:


> I am happy to inform that I got the visa grant on 12/12/2012. Sorry I could not inform you earlier, as I was occupied with some medical emergency.
> 
> Thanks a ton for all your help, esp. cy71_shyam who guided me to get the PCC within a day.
> 
> Radhika


Congrats radhika


----------



## DSwetha (Nov 17, 2012)

*Current processing date*

Hi All,

Can anybody tell me what is the current processing date for medicals by MOC?

Thanks,
Swetha


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

DSwetha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody tell me what is the current processing date for medicals by MOC?
> 
> ...


I took my medicals on 12th Nov and it is finalized on 23rd Dec


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

IPS said:


> HI FOLKS,
> 
> I am done with my medicals. Can someone please suggest how, where and when should i check that the medicals have been uploaded sussessfully??
> 
> ...


Check with the panel doctor whether he has uploaded the results... in my case doctor delayed uploading by 2 weeks. One he uploads it, 'organize health examination' link will go off your online visa application..it might take some time though


----------



## CoolAusMigrant (Oct 15, 2012)

hi..How do i find out if my meds have been referred or finalized? I have mailed my CO but no reply yet.


----------



## DSwetha (Nov 17, 2012)

hi Mj,

Thanks for your response.

Can you please confirm if your medicals were further referred to MOC?If it is,when those were referred ? My medicals were referred on Nov 7th and still no update.

Thanks again!

Regards,
Swetha


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Check with the panel doctor whether he has uploaded the results... in my case doctor delayed uploading by 2 weeks. One he uploads it, 'organize health examination' link will go off your online visa application..it might take some time though


Thanks for the info !!


IPS~


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

mja123 said:


> I took my medicals on 12th Nov and it is finalized on 23rd Dec


hi mja123

how do you know your meds were finalised? Where did you check?

thanks


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mja123 said:


> I took my medicals on 12th Nov and it is finalized on 23rd Dec



Wow - so Grant tomoro morning?
how did u kno its Finalized, I am waiting since oct31st (CO asked some more info on DEC 22nd but not about MED)


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

thewall said:


> Wow - so Grant tomoro morning?
> how did u kno its Finalized, I am waiting since oct31st (CO asked some more info on DEC 22nd but not about MED)


Chk the health status in your online application... it will be shown as received once finalized..,


----------



## sivarao (Dec 5, 2012)

mja123 said:


> I took my medicals on 12th Nov and it is finalized on 23rd Dec


is ur statement right, 23dec is sunday!


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks mja123 for sharing! You'll get your grant soon.

My status has never been updated. Hoping my meds are finalised soon too.


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

sivarao said:


> is ur statement right, 23dec is sunday!


Good catch.... it shd b 21 dec


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Filander5 said:


> Thanks mja123 for sharing! You'll get your grant soon.
> 
> My status has never been updated. Hoping my meds are finalised soon too.


Thanks filander... you too will receive it soon... check with health strategies for the status...


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

I am into a fix now..... My wifes n kids medicals r uploaded as i cant see the link of organise health requirements under thr name but its still showing under my name.. What shall i do now... Pls help


----------



## sivarao (Dec 5, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Good catch.... it shd b 21 dec


from when onwards DIAC and MOC is going to work with all the effective staff, I mean upto what date their vacation for X-mas and new year


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

will re-open on Friday 28 December 2012 and Monday 31 December 2012. 

The office will then be closed again on Tuesday 1 January 2013. Normal services will resume on Wednesday 2 January 2013.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Folks,

I just got to know from the medical clinic that my TRN number is not working and they are not able to upload my medicals.

What can be done in this context?? Can anyone of you please suggest??

Would be waiting to hear on this.

Thanks
IPS~


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Guys,


What is the average waiting time for most of the 189 applicants for medicals referred cases from medicals referred to finalized?


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> What is the average waiting time for most of the 189 applicants for medicals referred cases from medicals referred to finalized?


For me it took around 35 days


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> What is the average waiting time for most of the 189 applicants for medicals referred cases from medicals referred to finalized?



I did on Oct31.

1 of us took 48 hours, (not referred)
next one took 43 days (referred adult)
last one still not done 58 days & counting (referred Kid)


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> I did on Oct31.
> 
> 1 of us took 48 hours, (not referred)
> next one took 43 days (referred adult)
> last one still not done 58 days & counting (referred Kid)


Thanks for replying..

I would be doing my medicals and for both my parents, aged 50 and 58, next week.

My father has occasional BP problem an my mother has again BP and uterus removal surgery.

Any idea how much time these kind of health problem can take for getting medicals finalized?

I actually want to get VISA before 05th march 2013, So that i can resign and land in Australia in first week of May. If I miss this deadline, I would have to apply for a tourist visa for one week and then reach australia in first week of may and then come back and wait for the grant. This would increase my expense by INR 100000..

Please suggest..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

mja123 said:


> For me it took around 35 days



Thanks mja123

Any idea if i go for my medicals on 07th Jan, how much time can it take for getting medicals finalized?


We are 3 people, me and both my parents...

Both parents suffer from occasional BP issues.. like once or twice in a month, they are not on regular medication. Also my mother had a uterus removal surgery this year.. They are aged 50(mother) and 58(father). And i am 26 years old.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks mja123
> 
> Any idea if i go for my medicals on 07th Jan, how much time can it take for getting medicals finalized?
> 
> ...


Actually no can say the exact time for medicals to be finalized.
However maximum time taken so far is 10 weeks according to this forum.
I think the more health related issues the more it takes time.
For your information, if the BP issue is not regular or not serious and if they are not under regular medication, then there will not be much to worry about.
They will do ECG for them if you mention the BP issues.
In addition to these, the surgery is a common issue, has nothing risky and will not be problem.
Anyways, would you please tell us why it is must for you to reach there by that time?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Actually no can say the exact time for medicals to be finalized.
> However maximum time taken so far is 10 weeks according to this forum.
> I think the more health related issues the more it takes time.
> For your information, if the BP issue is not regular or not serious and if they are not under regular medication, then there will not be much to worry about.
> ...


Thanks Nishaon

I need to attend a cousins marriage... on 10th May... atleast one member from my family need to go and it would be me...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks for replying..
> 
> I would be doing my medicals and for both my parents, aged 50 and 58, next week.
> 
> ...



like already said, no one can tell. be prepared for unforeseen.

Why r u waiting for Jan7th ?, no need to wait if u already lodged VISA. Just fill in the organized MED link, choose your nearest clinic & print the pdf file, take your appointment with clinic.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> like already said, no one can tell. be prepared for unforeseen.
> 
> Why r u waiting for Jan7th ?, no need to wait if u already lodged VISA. Just fill in the organized MED link, choose your nearest clinic & print the pdf file, take your appointment with clinic.



Actually my father has his IELTS exam on 5th, i do not want to disturb him as he is preparing for the test


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Nishaon
> 
> I need to attend a cousins marriage... on 10th May... atleast one member from my family need to go and it would be me...


I see.
All the best for your efforts.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Medicals query*



nishaon said:


> Actually no can say the exact time for medicals to be finalized.
> However maximum time taken so far is 10 weeks according to this forum.
> I think the more health related issues the more it takes time.
> For your information, if the BP issue is not regular or not serious and if they are not under regular medication, then there will not be much to worry about.
> ...



Friends i am done with meds for me and my wife on 13 Dec..clinic says my reports already uploded and Organize your health link is gone for me and my wife application on 20 (the day when i got CO) CO request for meds as well along with other documents. I sent him the scanned medical bill copy next day which i received form clinic..i haven't heard anything back from CO..my application says medical still requested and no one responding back from ([email protected]) as i already sent email 2 times to know my medicals status...Now i can't understand how would i come to know that my meds are referred or not as it's almost 16 days now...pls suggest what should i do now my friends...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends i am done with meds for me and my wife on 13 Dec..clinic says my reports already uploded and Organize your health link is gone for me and my wife application on 20 (the day when i got CO) CO request for meds as well along with other documents. I sent him the scanned medical bill copy next day which i received form clinic..i haven't heard anything back from CO..my application says medical still requested and no one responding back from ([email protected]) as i already sent email 2 times to know my medicals status...Now i can't understand how would i come to know that my meds are referred or not as it's almost 16 days now...pls suggest what should i do now my friends...


only official channel to know your Med status is call DIAC or thru CO.
Other option is to wait for your CO to comeback once Med finalized.

I called DIAC today, & was told one of my Secondary Applicant is still waiting. Med done on Oct 31st.

Goodluck


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends i am done with meds for me and my wife on 13 Dec..clinic says my reports already uploded and Organize your health link is gone for me and my wife application on 20 (the day when i got CO) CO request for meds as well along with other documents. I sent him the scanned medical bill copy next day which i received form clinic..i haven't heard anything back from CO..my application says medical still requested and no one responding back from ([email protected]) as i already sent email 2 times to know my medicals status...Now i can't understand how would i come to know that my meds are referred or not as it's almost 16 days now...pls suggest what should i do now my friends...


Please do not worry about the online status. Most COs do not update that on time.
Same status is here for me and most of the applicants. CO didn't change the status after getting docs. However s/he must contact you if s/he requires some documents.
Your med may have been referred or may be not as there are some holidays.
Therefore, patience is the only thing you can do now although it is really tough at the moment.
Let's hope for the best.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Has anyone ever had meds referred because of hypertension or prehypertension? DIAC guidelines for panel docs seems to suggest if there is no evidence of severe disease or end organ damage then there is no problem. Anyone with personal experience?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Jus want to know guys why the link organise ur health dint disappear under my name, as hospital guys said tht they had sent my medicals thru ehealth







.


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Jus want to know guys why the link organise ur health dint disappear under my name, as hospital guys said tht they had sent my medicals thru ehealth
> 
> .


It happened to me as well.... mine disappeared after one day of uploading results..however the link for my wife disappeared same day...


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

tenten said:


> Has anyone ever had meds referred because of hypertension or prehypertension? DIAC guidelines for panel docs seems to suggest if there is no evidence of severe disease or end organ damage then there is no problem. Anyone with personal experience?


 
Tenten

Yes i Got my medicals just for hypertension and it took 3 months to get the case filalised. When there was a slight deviation of my BP the panel doctors asked me to go for heart and kidney test . The results of both were normal still got the case referred . This is because according to me , CO is not a doctor and if he finds some deviation is result he refers.


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Chk the health status in your online application... it will be shown as received once finalized..,


I dont find such a link. I just find a health details link and it takes me to some info page only. I did medicals on 26 december. The organise ur medicals link has disappeared for both of us, but im not sure if my medicals is finalised or not. Any better way to check the status?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Need some urgent help. I had done my medicals with my famiily on 22nd dec. The link disappeared under my spouse n kids name but the link appears under my name. When i Click the link i get the following message.......

*Confirmation Of Receipt*

Your details have been received by this Department. Press The 'Review and Print Referral Letter' button to retrieve your referral letter for the examination(s) you must complete as part of your visa application. You must take this letter with you to your examination.

Name xxxxxxxxxxx
TRN xxxxxxxxxxx
DOB xxxxxxxxxxx
SEX xxxxxxxxxxx
Passport Number xxxxxxxxxxx
Passport Country India

I just want to know from senior expats that r my medicals reffered or its a reciept of medicals done. I am into some tension after reading this. Pls need ur expert advice.

Thanks


----------



## KVD (Nov 15, 2012)

Check with the staff where you did the medical test if they have uploaded your medical results too. It happened in my case also. The link will disappear for each applicant when his/her medical results are uploaded in the system.




sach_1213 said:


> Need some urgent help. I had done my medicals with my famiily on 22nd dec. The link disappeared under my spouse n kids name but the link appears under my name. When i Click the link i get the following message.......
> 
> *Confirmation Of Receipt*
> 
> ...


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

KVD said:


> Check with the staff where you did the medical test if they have uploaded your medical results too. It happened in my case also. The link will disappear for each applicant when his/her medical results are uploaded in the system.


But how will we know if medicals are cleared or it is referred?


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> I dont find such a link. I just find a health details link and it takes me to some info page only. I did medicals on 26 december. The organise ur medicals link has disappeared for both of us, but im not sure if my medicals is finalised or not. Any better way to check the status?


There is no link as such. .there is a documents section in evisa application which also has a entry for evidence of health...it may be showing Requested status now... it will change as Received once medicals get finalized.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Any way to know if meds are referred ?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Need some urgent help. I had done my medicals with my famiily on 22nd dec. The link disappeared under my spouse n kids name but the link appears under my name. When i Click the link i get the following message.......
> 
> *Confirmation Of Receipt*
> 
> ...



I recall there were 2 forms which needed to be filled in "online" (probably equivalent to Form 160 & 26). Perhaps u didnt fill those before doing Med?

NO need to worry though. Technical glitches r not rare. Take confirmation from Clinic that all Applicants' Med were successfully uploaded. Once they confirm, u could keep your CO informed u have done Med (attach receipt) if 28 days timeline is given for Med/PCC submission. CO will contact u once Med finalized


----------



## KVD (Nov 15, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> But how will we know if medicals are cleared or it is referred?


Your CO should tell you that. I could not see the medical test results status in my application. My CO told me that results were referred... It seems not every CO updates the medical test results status online.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

thewall said:


> I recall there were 2 forms which needed to be filled in "online" (probably equivalent to Form 160 & 26). Perhaps u didnt fill those before doing Med?
> 
> NO need to worry though. Technical glitches r not rare. Take confirmation from Clinic that all Applicants' Med were successfully uploaded. Once they confirm, u could keep your CO informed u have done Med (attach receipt) if 28 days timeline is given for Med/PCC submission. CO will contact u once Med finalized


*@ sach_1213* 

I just checked mine, seems u r refering to the Letter u shud have taken to Clinic, but doesnt matter if u filled in Form 26 & 160 manually.

this one below is sort of substitute for those. So dont bother.
wait for CO to come back to u.

Cheers !


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All I finised My Medical today
and they will give report on Moday
they ahve charged 3150 (26+160 form) + 1000 (Documentation Charge)

any Idea what is this 1000 charge


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> Hi All I finised My Medical today
> and they will give report on Moday
> they ahve charged 3150 (26+160 form) + 1000 (Documentation Charge)
> 
> any Idea what is this 1000 charge


is this per person charge?
Did you go for paper based meds? (meaning not online)


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

superm said:


> is this per person charge?
> Did you go for paper based meds? (meaning not online)


yeah its per person
i am not sure i booked the apointment as well as i selected the medical center online while filling the form


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I guess this doc charge they took is for courier stuff. Seems like yours was not online meds.
Did they mention anything about if they are going to *upload *the result or *courier *the result?

Also they took both 26 and 160 forms, as you mentioned?


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

superm said:


> I guess this doc charge they took is for courier stuff. Seems like yours was not online meds.
> Did they mention anything about if they are going to *upload *the result or *courier *the result?
> 
> Also they took both 26 and 160 forms, as you mentioned?


Thanks 
they callled me on monday again for report then i will ask this same que to them.


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just one more public holiday, then things return to normal, YAY!


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

hi everyone,
can anyone please tell me, what test comes in medicals, I know its a blood test and chest xray..but, does it contains complete blood test with cholestrol and blood sugar?/ or anything more?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

I would also like to know, soe details of PCC, I am right now in Chennai. so, Should I go personally to passport office or have to apply online?


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> I would also like to know, soe details of PCC, I am right now in Chennai. so, Should I go personally to passport office or have to apply online?


Go to Passport office fill the form online One day in Advace before you go to PSK.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

thnx sunil0780


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> hi everyone,
> can anyone please tell me, what test comes in medicals, I know its a blood test and chest xray..but, does it contains complete blood test with cholestrol and blood sugar?/ or anything more?


you can refer to this:
Meeting the Health Requirement


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi All,
I called up my medical center - they told me that they have uploaded my reports - but I don't see any change on e-visa page:
- Still see the organize health link for me and wife both.
-- When I click on link below my name, it opens up page which prints the referral letter for clinic(same as after applied for med online).
-- When I click on link below my wife's name, it opens up page which shows the filling up of form (same as before applying for med online).
- Still see med status as "recommended"

How long does it take for any change on these when results are uploaded?
Any idea?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Hi All,
> I called up my medical center - they told me that they have uploaded my reports - but I don't see any change on e-visa page:
> - Still see the organize health link for me and wife both.
> -- When I click on link below my name, it opens up page which prints the referral letter for clinic(same as after applied for med online).
> ...



In my case - it changed to "Requested" same day as CO allocation


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

thewall said:


> In my case - it changed to "Requested" same day as CO allocation


Thanks thewall - In your case, it was loaded same day when CO was allocated, right?
But they mentioned that reports are loaded, but want to know how to confirm from my side?

Anybody else, who got the reports uploaded before CO assigned ? What happens to the status at e-Visa?


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks thewall - In your case, it was loaded same day when CO was allocated, right?
> But they mentioned that reports are loaded, but want to know how to confirm from my side?
> 
> Anybody else, who got the reports uploaded before CO assigned ? What happens to the status at e-Visa?


Hi All 
Even i have the same doubt
EOI is having validity till 2 month 
what will happen to our submitted application if CO won't assign during that time ?


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi all..... I have a query...I applied for my VISA on 3rd Dec and got the ack the same day....I then did my medicals on 8th December....and on 13th December the link " Organise you medicals " disappeared. It means my medicals have been uploaded by the hospital.

But how will I know whether my medicals have been finalised or have they been referred? I haven't got any mail from CO, so it means I have not been allocated any CO till now. The status in e-visa is still recommended.

I did mail to health strategies to know about the status but they said , they can only help in technical queries and not on medical status.

what should I do?


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi all,
When the mid-nite bell rings tonight…..
Let it signify new and better things for you,
Let it signify a realization of all things you wish for,
Wishing you & your family a very Happy & Prosperous new year 2013!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> Hi All
> Even i have the same doubt
> EOI is having validity till 2 month
> what will happen to our submitted application if CO won't assign during that time ?


this is not correct, Your EOI already suspended once VISA lodged.

2 months (if u dont lodge your VISA application) is keep alive time of your ITA 
if u dont get Invite, EOI keep alive time is 2 years


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi all..... I have a query...I applied for my VISA on 3rd Dec and got the ack the same day....I then did my medicals on 8th December....and on 13th December the link " Organise you medicals " disappeared. It means my medicals have been uploaded by the hospital.
> 
> But how will I know whether my medicals have been finalised or have they been referred? I haven't got any mail from CO, so it means I have not been allocated any CO till now. The status in e-visa is still recommended.
> 
> ...


I guess waiting for Co is the only option. 
Also, can you tell me -if you know- at what date did the panel doctors uploaded your med result?

All- a very happy and full of Grant new year


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi all..... I have a query...I applied for my VISA on 3rd Dec and got the ack the same day....I then did my medicals on 8th December....and on 13th December the link " Organise you medicals " disappeared. It means my medicals have been uploaded by the hospital.
> 
> But how will I know whether my medicals have been finalised or have they been referred? I haven't got any mail from CO, so it means I have not been allocated any CO till now. The status in e-visa is still recommended.
> 
> ...



Pls note, GH is not right channel for Applicants, (i learnt it during last 60days waiting, they used to reply but they stopped since december)

if u wish to know your Med status, better drop a line to CO, or call DIAC (with your TRN or Client ID)


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

thewall said:


> Pls note, GH is not right channel for Applicants, (i learnt it during last 60days waiting, they used to reply but they stopped since december)
> 
> if u wish to know your Med status, better drop a line to CO, or call DIAC (with your TRN or Client ID)


We did our med on 19Nov and 2 days later the links disappeared. At this time I called to the clinic and they said that they uploaded all. I emailed my CO to check that whether she recieved them or not and she answered that she didnt see any med result of my family and asked me to wait for GH contact. Last 2 weeks, After some emails to GH and MOC, luckily I got the answer from health officer that our med results have been refered and for further request, we should contact our CO. I dont know when our med was referred? Anyway, I think that now I hve to wait patiently. What be will be! My evisa status is till the same even I uploaded all docs and my CO confirmed that she received all of them. Forget every thing and enjoy our new year moment. Happy new year 2013!!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> We did our med on 19Nov and 2 days later the links disappeared. At this time I called to the clinic and they said that they uploaded all. I emailed my CO to check that whether she recieved them or not and she answered that she didnt see any med result of my family and asked me to wait for GH contact. Last 2 weeks, After some emails to GH and MOC, luckily I got the answer from health officer that our med results have been refered and for further request, we should contact our CO. I dont know when our med was referred? Anyway, I think that now I hve to wait patiently. What be will be! My evisa status is till the same even I uploaded all docs and my CO confirmed that she received all of them. Forget every thing and enjoy our new year moment. Happy new year 2013!!!!


best of luck for the further processing.. 
Did you have any past dead decease or anything minor in health due to which it might have got referred?


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

superm said:


> best of luck for the further processing..
> Did you have any past dead decease or anything minor in health due to which it might have got referred?


We have no idea about that. We did our anual health check at our company just 2 months before this and the results are good, no issues. We havent called the clinic yet and dont intend to do so because we know that if there is an issue, we can not do anything until GH contact us. 
Btw, thank you and good luck to you


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> We have no idea about that. We did our anual health check at our company just 2 months before this and the results are good, no issues. We havent called the clinic yet and dont intend to do so because we know that if there is an issue, we can not do anything until GH contact us.
> Btw, thank you and good luck to you


Any kids in your Secondary applicant list?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

How would i know if my medicals reached CO or referred to GH... .as when i asked my CO about my medicals, he replied with the status "No recommendation" that means that the Physician has not yet sent the medicals. but when i inquired it from my Medical Center, they told me that your medicals are uploaded. 

the Status of my application is LODGED and i am unable to see the documents uploading screen.....

i am confused that if my medicals are referred to GH or Reached CO or what???? 

how would i know the status of all these things???

my medical date was 27th December 2012.


Any Idea????????????


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> How would i know if my medicals reached CO or referred to GH... .as when i asked my CO about my medicals, he replied with the status "No recommendation" that means that the Physician has not yet sent the medicals. but when i inquired it from my Medical Center, they told me that your medicals are uploaded.
> 
> the Status of my application is LODGED and i am unable to see the documents uploading screen.....
> 
> ...


You got your CO assigned already? When?
Also - when did your application status changed to 'Lodged' ?


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

thewall said:


> Any kids in your Secondary applicant list?


we have 2 kids, 3 yrs and 1 yr. The younger has a small benign blood tumor. As what doctors say it is gradually getting smaller and smaller and then it will disapear when he is 5-7 yr old. Even the panel doctor also told us the same thing and he said this not a big problem. I guest may be this can cause our med referred. If so why did GH refer all my family's medical but not only his?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

superm said:


> You got your CO assigned already? When?
> Also - when did your application status changed to 'Lodged' ?



CO Contacted me on 19th December.... i dont know when actually he was assigned... as i didn't receive any email from him.. he asked me for documents on 19th....... and the status of my application changed to "LODGED" on about 21-22 December....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> we have 2 kids, 3 yrs and 1 yr. The younger has a small benign blood tumor. As what doctors say it is gradually getting smaller and smaller and then it will disapear when he is 5-7 yr old. Even the panel doctor also told us the same thing and he said this not a big problem. I guest may be this can cause our med referred. If so why did GH refer all my family's medical but not only his?



Dont worry, i think they might get referred even for BMI 

Mine was Overweight whereas my little one is little underweight & we all got referred. Now only Little one pending (rest all finalized). We dont have any significant health issues with any of us in the family. Fingers crossed :ranger:


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

What is meaning of refered?i am planing for my medicals in couple of days and i am overweight


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Referred means that they will not get a local clearance (given by the case officer) and they will be forwarded to the medical officer of the commonwealth (MOC) who will analyze your medical test.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

:ranger:


fivetd said:


> Referred means that they will not get a local clearance (given by the case officer) and they will be forwarded to the medical officer of the commonwealth (MOC) who will analyze your medical test.


Welcome bak n happy new year.
Any update.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Happy New Year to all of you.
So far no updates, but I wasn't really expecting any since they were probably on holiday.
I hope by the end of this week some update about my medicals at least.
So I am in the same situation as you are, my wife's meds are done I am still pending...


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

I sent a mail to the [email protected] email id enquiring about the medical status and I got back the reply saying My spouse's medicals are still pending with the moc...

But they did not mention anything about the current dates being processed by them.. But there was a line saying " Please expect a delay in the processing because of the festive season... "


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hey.. 
As per my meds clinic - they uploaded my med result on 31st (2 days back).
But I still see the health links in eVisa page and status as recommended 

Shall I mail/call someone?


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

superm said:


> hey..
> As per my meds clinic - they uploaded my med result on 31st (2 days back).
> But I still see the health links in eVisa page and status as recommended
> 
> Shall I mail/call someone?


You can wait till weekend..i hope it will disappear by friday....mine disappeared on 6th day after my meds...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> You can wait till weekend..i hope it will disappear by friday....mine disappeared on 6th day after my meds...


okay.. it disappeared after how many days from the day it got uploaded?


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All,
I did my medical on last Sat But today medical center people called me again and said since your BP was slightly high (140/100) so Doctor want to consult again
Is any problem on the same?


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

superm said:


> okay.. it disappeared after how many days from the day it got uploaded?


i am done with my meds on 13th dec and link disappeared on 20th Dec...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> i am done with my meds on 13th dec and link disappeared on 20th Dec...


Meaning the same day you got your co. Co might be the reason for the disappearance? 
Do you want when your meds got uploaded?


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi friends

I need your help. I am attending my medicals tomorrow and i am unable to print reference letter from 'organize my health examinitaions'

Moreover, i have obtained a new passport recently and provided Co with the latest information.

Currently i am not sure if CO has updtaed my details as well as with out reference letter, will the clinic allows me to undergo medical examinations?


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

superm said:


> Meaning the same day you got your co. Co might be the reason for the disappearance?
> Do you want when your meds got uploaded?


my meds uploaded on 20th itself the same day CO assigned to me as confirmed by Clinic....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok. May be I will have to wait to see any change.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Medicals with MOC............WAITING WAITING WAITING.........


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Dont worry.. There are so many others in the same boat!!!!!

We can all hope for some speedy processing and good news in the new year!!!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Medicals with MOC............WAITING WAITING WAITING.........



GH still responding?

I am waiting since Oct31st


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey,

They responded to me when I mailed them on Dec 22nd.. In fact, I got a reply within 2 days..

But they are not committing on any definite timeline ..


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey,
> 
> They responded to me when I mailed them on Dec 22nd.. In fact, I got a reply within 2 days..
> 
> But they are not committing on any definite timeline ..



I've read somewhere that GH is no longer responding to queries..... and GH itself told me to contact my CO for updates........ but generally bothering CO time and again is not a good practice......... 

all we are left with is .......... PATIENCE!!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Medicals with MOC............WAITING WAITING WAITING.........


how do u know meds with moc? CO told that?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

superm said:


> how do u know meds with moc? CO told that?


Here's the reply to my query from CO.....

"*Your medicals are currently with the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) and there is currently a 3 month delay for cases with the MOC*."


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> here's the reply to my query from co.....
> 
> "*your medicals are currently with the medical officer of the commonwealth (moc) and there is currently a 3 month delay for cases with the moc*."


omg!!!!


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Your medicals are currently with the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) and there is currently a 3 month delay for cases with the MOC[/B]."






3 months is awefully long, I suppose the festive season plus their backlog is not doing any favours!! It is really not fair.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

What we can do is to pray.....only!!!!!! and wait Patiently!!!!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

can anybody draw a flow of Medicals .......... from medical Center to CO how many channels do medicals pass and how is it processed at their end???


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Just saw some movement.
Someone (ref Oct15th) got Finalized today. so they r bak in action again 

Cheers!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

TheWall......... How did you know that your medicals were referred?????


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey,
> 
> They responded to me when I mailed them on Dec 22nd.. In fact, I got a reply within 2 days..
> 
> But they are not committing on any definite timeline ..


Can you pls share what all information you shared with them while sending them email ??


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> What we can do is to pray.....only!!!!!! and wait Patiently!!!!


It is very depressing, hearing this news from you. I agree we can only pray, rest all is in gods hands...

Wish you best of luck !!

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Here's the reply to my query from CO.....
> 
> "*Your medicals are currently with the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) and there is currently a 3 month delay for cases with the MOC*."


Please can you share your team and CO initials??

IPS~


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> Please can you share your team and CO initials??
> 
> IPS~


Team 2........


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

vvc said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I need your help. I am attending my medicals tomorrow and i am unable to print reference letter from 'organize my health examinitaions'
> 
> ...


Guys, any help regarding this?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

vvc said:


> Guys, any help regarding this?


the letter is not required at clinic.... you may ask your clinic..... but in PAKISTAN they dont require that letter......


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

List of things required at clinic:

Original Passports of all applicants.
Photocopies (usually 2 each) of all passports.
Photographs (1 for e-Medical, 3 for Manual Medicals)
if you wear spectacles, remember to take those with you....


i dont remember anything else significant required at Medical Center...


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> List of things required at clinic:
> 
> Original Passports of all applicants.
> Photocopies (usually 2 each) of all passports.
> ...


Thank you umairahmad, its very helpful


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> can anybody draw a flow of Medicals .......... from medical Center to CO how many channels do medicals pass and how is it processed at their end???


I am yet to find complete info on how the meds work, but I have attached a simple flow chart from tha scanty info that I have. What may surprise many is that MEDS do not go to CO, but to GH which then makes a recommendation and sends that recommendation to your CO.

my two cents on how it works


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

*visa grant*

hey guys,

Finally my grant has arrived.
Rocking new year gift. 
I really dont know how to react right now. I have a lot of mixed feeling.
I would really like to thank everybody on this forum who have helped me in thick and thin.

U guys rock!!!!!

Cheers,
R.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> I am yet to find complete info on how the meds work, but I have attached a simple flow chart from tha scanty info that I have. What may surprise many is that MEDS do not go to CO, but to GH which then makes a recommendation and sends that recommendation to your CO.
> 
> my two cents on how it works




That is a really useful chart and i got everything i needed...... just one more thing.....
is GH and MOC are the same ???? and if a result is graded B....... the applicant is informed of it or not ??? mean whether the applicant is informed that your results are referred or not ???? as my CO says your medicals are with MOC, this can mean that either my results are graded B or they are at the initial stage with MOC and not yet graded...... .thats the question.......


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

tenten said:


> I am yet to find complete info on how the meds work, but I have attached a simple flow chart from tha scanty info that I have. What may surprise many is that MEDS do not go to CO, but to GH which then makes a recommendation and sends that recommendation to your CO.
> 
> my two cents on how it works


Are we sure on the grades being talked about in ur post?? How do you know thats grades are being used?? Also how do u know that there are only 2 grades A or B??

Do share ur findings..

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Finally my grant has arrived.
> Rocking new year gift.
> ...


Congratulations :clap2::clap2:

IPS~


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> Are we sure on the grades being talked about in ur post?? How do you know thats grades are being used??
> 
> Do share..
> 
> IPS~



Grade may be an example........... the thing is that the process flows as tenten described......... and that is important..... which left me with a few questions.... i asked .............. any idea??????


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

is MOC and GH are same????????


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Grade may be an example........... the thing is that the process flows as tenten described......... and that is important..... which left me with a few questions.... i asked .............. any idea??????


I am not sure on what you had asked. But my reason for questioning tenten is - I wanted to draw a logic on the basis of which it goes to MOC or CO directly.... Also if this grade thing is ligetimate then probably we can ask our grade info from the clinic and then we can assume would it take days... OR months... That's all...

IPS~


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> That is a really useful chart and i got everything i needed...... just one more thing.....
> is GH and MOC are the same ???? and if a result is graded B....... the applicant is informed of it or not ??? mean whether the applicant is informed that your results are referred or not ???? as my CO says your medicals are with MOC, this can mean that either my results are graded B or they are at the initial stage with MOC and not yet graded...... .thats the question.......


This is what I have gathered.

1. It is the examining doctor at the clinic who grades you as A or B. But I doubt that he will let you know because this grading has no bearing on visa outcome. Its just a way of knowing which results will need further analysis and which one will be sent to CO because there are no significant findings.

2. GH (instituion) is the place/ office where the MOC (officers) perform their duties. So yes, essentially it is the same thing.

3. On whether the applicant is informed - still abit grey to me. Once Co has recieved information that MOC need to analyse your medical report further, that is what is called referred medicals. You could know this if the status of your MEDS is referred. However if the status is requested and your CO is saying there are with MOC, I am not sure what that means. it could well mean they have been referred but the status is still to be updated.

What I have not yet figured out is whether all B graded results are termed as referred or the MOC/GH reviews them first before concurring with the initial doctor who did exam that there is some significant finding that needs further investigaion.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> This is what I have gathered.
> 
> 1. It is the examining doctor at the clinic who grades you as A or B. But I doubt that he will let you know because this grading has no bearing on visa outcome. Its just a way of knowing which results will need further analysis and which one will be sent to CO because there are no significant findings.
> 
> ...



the Skillselect page where you upload your documents and see the status of documents as requested or recommended is no longer available in my case.... i cant login to that page....... all i can now see there is just the status of my application that is "LODGED" ......... please guide me if i am visiting some wrong page........


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

tenten said:


> This is what I have gathered.
> 
> 1. It is the examining doctor at the clinic who grades you as A or B. But I doubt that he will let you know because this grading has no bearing on visa outcome. Its just a way of knowing which results will need further analysis and which one will be sent to CO because there are no significant findings.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is quite useful info !

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> the Skillselect page where you upload your documents and see the status of documents as requested or recommended is no longer available in my case.... i cant login to that page....... all i can now see there is just the status of my application that is "LODGED" ......... please guide me if i am visiting some wrong page........


You are looking at the wrong place. In skill select - look at the right hand side - there would be a link refering to - "CONTINUE SAVED APPLICATION". Click on this link it will take you to evisa login page. Login using ur TRN and password and there u can see status for all documents uploaded.

Here is the link - https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

IPS~


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> You are looking at the wrong place. In skill select - look at the right hand side - there would be a link refering to - "CONTINUE SAVED APPLICATION". Click on this link it will take you to evisa login page. Login using ur TRN and password and there u can see status for all documents uploaded.
> 
> Here is the link - https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> IPS~



Thankyou Very Much IPS..........


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> Thanks, this is quite useful info !
> 
> IPS~




YES my Medicals are at "Requested" State........ and CO says these are with MOC...


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> This is what I have gathered.
> 
> 1. It is the examining doctor at the clinic who grades you as A or B. But I doubt that he will let you know because this grading has no bearing on visa outcome. Its just a way of knowing which results will need further analysis and which one will be sent to CO because there are no significant findings.
> 
> ...



Yes my medicals are at "REQUESTED" State and the CO says they are with MOC.....


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> YES my Medicals are at "Requested" State........ and CO says these are with MOC...


I think now u can relate clearly to what tenten posted..

BTW - After know that ur meds were successfully uploaded, when did you mail ur CO?? I wanted to know how many days you waited prior to reaching to CO for any update.

IPS~


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> I think now u can relate clearly to what tenten posted..
> 
> BTW - After know that ur meds were successfully uploaded, when did you mail ur CO?? I wanted to know how many days you waited prior to reaching to CO for any update.
> 
> IPS~


after 48 hours of my medicals i mailed my CO and asked him if he has received my meds........ and he replied the next day saying that my medicals are with MOC.....


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> the Skillselect page where you upload your documents and see the status of documents as requested or recommended is no longer available in my case.... i cant login to that page....... all i can now see there is just the status of my application that is "LODGED" ......... please guide me if i am visiting some wrong page........


try this link

Oh I see IPS has already posted the correct link. My internet connection is slow todya, so please excuse the late responses.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> try this link


tried it so many times........ but it says "Temporarily un-available" 

checking from Skillselect site...... Medicals are at "Requested" stage........ hope CO will not update them to "Referred" ............................


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Today i learnt Much Much from the forum........... Thankyou All........ 

special Thanks to TENTEN and IPS.........


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

I also just learnt something about medicals. Those for applicants from certain countries (I dont know which ones) will all be referred regardless of what grading the primary doctor gave!

I have pasted it belo:

*************************************************************

Medical Officer of the Commonwealth opinion
Where a significant health condition has been identified, or you completed your health examinations in certain countries, your health examination reports will be referred to a MOC for assessment. A MOC will then provide one of the following opinions:

•The applicant meets the health requirement
•The applicant meets the health requirement on the condition that they sign a Health Undertaking in order to meet the health requirement.
********************************

its from this page


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> I also just learnt something about medicals. Those for applicants from certain countries (I dont know which ones) will all be referred regardless of what grading the primary doctor gave!
> 
> I have pasted it belo:
> 
> ...



i read it yesterday and was thinking of asking somebody on the forum for the list of countries ............. 

if anybody has the list or any link please share...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Today i learnt Much Much from the forum........... Thankyou All........
> 
> special Thanks to TENTEN and IPS.........


No worries buddy... All of us are in the same Boat..

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

We are all learning here. Thats the beauty of the forum.

Thank you and wishing you a speedy and positive visa application.


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Finally my grant has arrived.
> Rocking new year gift.
> ...


Congrats Rinkesh, Im sure this could be the best new year's gift for all of us in this forum.

Would you mind sharing details of your medical reference so that we can infer the latest scenario from that?

Congrats again !!

-PB


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Finally my grant has arrived.
> Rocking new year gift.
> ...


:clap2:

Wud u mind sharing timelines.


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

tenten said:


> I am yet to find complete info on how the meds work, but I have attached a simple flow chart from tha scanty info that I have. What may surprise many is that MEDS do not go to CO, but to GH which then makes a recommendation and sends that recommendation to your CO.
> 
> my two cents on how it works


I have doubts with this workflow. I can confirm that the meds for I and my wife were graded A. Still, her's were not referred and mine were. Referring of meds is not dependant on the grades. What I have observed is that, if there are more than one applicants in your application then, one of the applicants is always referred further with MOC. This is just an additional step taken by DIAC to confirm the health status of the immigrants. The only tihng that I am not sure is whether the meds referral was this common before EOI came into picture. I know people who applied before July 1 were also referred referred but not if it was this common that time.

-PB


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

I thought it was June rush of 175/176 and some of ENS applicants who jammed trying to avoid SKiLLselect. May b I m wrong, it's been 6months since old system ended


----------



## oanwer (Dec 17, 2012)

*Waiting.....*

My Medical was referred on Oct 3rd and finalized on Dec 14th. Now whats gonna happen? I heard people usually got the grant in next couple of days but its been 16 days now. 

Please advise!


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

oanwer said:


> My Medical was referred on Oct 3rd and finalized on Dec 14th. Now whats gonna happen? I heard people usually got the grant in next couple of days but its been 16 days now.
> 
> Please advise!


Get after your CO's life. That is the only source of information now. By the way have you mailed your CO earlier? Did he respond quickly and help you with your queries?

-PB


----------



## oanwer (Dec 17, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Get after your CO's life. That is the only source of information now. By the way have you mailed your CO earlier? Did he respond quickly and help you with your queries?
> 
> -PB


Well people always advice to not contact CO and just wait, so I did the same.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

oanwer said:


> My Medical was referred on Oct 3rd and finalized on Dec 14th. Now whats gonna happen? I heard people usually got the grant in next couple of days but its been 16 days now.
> 
> Please advise!


Send a mail to CO, if he needs any other document....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

oanwer said:


> Well people always advice to not contact CO and just wait, so I did the same.


Noooo thats not true, Mail once in a fortnight or a month depending on ur impatience..


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> We are all learning here. Thats the beauty of the forum.
> 
> Thank you and wishing you a speedy and positive visa application.




My CO has not yet updated my status to Referred...... i am assuming that the meds are not referred and in a routine check by MOC..... and if they are referred the CO will update the status accordingly.............. am i right????

in routine chk i may get a response in a weeks time.....


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> I have doubts with this workflow. I can confirm that the meds for I and my wife were graded A. Still, her's were not referred and mine were. Referring of meds is not dependant on the grades. What I have observed is that, if there are more than one applicants in your application then, one of the applicants is always referred further with MOC. This is just an additional step taken by DIAC to confirm the health status of the immigrants. The only tihng that I am not sure is whether the meds referral was this common before EOI came into picture. I know people who applied before July 1 were also referred referred but not if it was this common that time.
> 
> -PB


Please read the DIAC guideline for panel physicians. This explains the purpose of grading applications into A and B: to streamline the process enabling applicants with no significant health findings to get clearance quickly and those with significant findings to be referred appropriately. It formed the basis for my assumptions. And remember that GH may refer meds that primary doctor graded as A based on their review. In addition MEDS for applicants from certain countries are always referred regardless of what grade panel physician puts.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> Please read the DIAC guideline for panel physicians. This explains the purpose of grading applications into A and B: to streamline the process enabling applicants with no significant health findings to get clearance quickly and those with significant findings to be referred appropriately. It formed the basis for my assumptions. And remember that GH may refer meds that primary doctor graded as A based on their review. In addition MEDS for applicants from certain countries are always referred regardless of what grade panel physician puts.




In addition to your above saying...... i would say that my medical center clearly told me that there is nothing in your medical to be referred to GH......... still CO informed me that your meds are with MOC..........


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

In my evisa page - link 'organize health exam' vanished from my name. But still present under spouse name - does it mean anything?
Status of both medical is recommended!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

superm said:


> In my evisa page - link 'organize health exam' vanished from my name. But still present under spouse name - does it mean anything?
> Status of both medical is recommended!




in my case this link is removed for all applicants and the status of my medicals is still requested.............................

no idea whats happening....


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

tenten said:


> Please read the DIAC guideline for panel physicians. This explains the purpose of grading applications into A and B: to streamline the process enabling applicants with no significant health findings to get clearance quickly and those with significant findings to be referred appropriately. It formed the basis for my assumptions. And remember that GH may refer meds that primary doctor graded as A based on their review. In addition MEDS for applicants from certain countries are always referred regardless of what grade panel physician puts.


Based on all inputs, I can sum it up as below:
1) There is no guidline that grade A cases cannot be referred. We have people in this forum (including I) who have grade A but still got referred.

2) India does not fall under so called "certain countries" for which med referal is mandatory coz I know some of the folks from India who were never referred.

3) There is not specific guidline provided by GH re the process or assumptions they have when they say a medical has been referred. We cannot get an insight on how this process works so I would beg to differ from what workflow you suggested. Not intending to offend you at all. This is a forum and we are sharing thoughts so, I assume you would take it as an opinion and not anything else against you .

So, for me, its only wait till you hear the news and keep praying that there is a least delay in the process for all of us.

-PB


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Based on all inputs, I can sum it up as below:
> 1) There is no guidline that grade A cases cannot be referred. We have people in this forum (including I) who have grade A but still got referred.
> 
> 2) India does not fall under so called "certain countries" for which med referal is mandatory coz I know some of the folks from India who were never referred.
> ...



Whatever the workflow suggest but one thing is understood from the workflow that the CO doesn't receive medicals directly from your medical center which was my mistaken assumption earlier....... and that is now clear..... 
that workflow according to me is a general idea of how medicals work ....... and thats it......... hope you agree???


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Finally my grant has arrived.
> Rocking new year gift.
> ...


congratulation on your success...new year came in with new joys for you...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

superm said:


> In my evisa page - link 'organize health exam' vanished from my name. But still present under spouse name - does it mean anything?
> Status of both medical is recommended!


nope no need to worry..it will be vanished soon under you wife's name as well...all here we need to have patience..


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> in my case this link is removed for all applicants and the status of my medicals is still requested.............................
> 
> no idea whats happening....


you don't need to bother at all as soon as ur meds finalized or (referred) only then ur co will be able to update the status when he know the status of you meds...


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Just a quick question. 

My wife and I scheduled our medical exam for tomorrow but she cannot make it, so we were thinking about rescheduling her medical for next week. Is that going to be a problem? Do we have to take medical at the same time or is it ok for me to go tomorrow and her next week?

Thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

paralax said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> My wife and I scheduled our medical exam for tomorrow but she cannot make it, so we were thinking about rescheduling her medical for next week. Is that going to be a problem? Do we have to take medical at the same time or is it ok for me to go tomorrow and her next week?
> 
> Thanks


I would say better call up clinic and confirm if application can be handled independently or not, they may be best judge here..


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Does anybody knows if MOC and DIAC resumed full work capacity or still holiday?


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey All,

I had called up DIAC today and was informed that they had received our medicals and the processing of the application has commenced. When asked if medicals was finalized, the operator was reluctant and just stressed on the fact that the medicals was received. Once our application is allocated to the CO, we would be advised on the same. We have already been allocated with a CO and all documents have been sent. 

Any inputs or inference from this?? :noidea:


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Any update on medicals friends....????


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

thewall said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Wud u mind sharing timelines.


I remember reading in one of the earlier posts that Rinkesh's medicals were referred on September 18....


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Here's the reply to my query from CO.....
> 
> "*Your medicals are currently with the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) and there is currently a 3 month delay for cases with the MOC*."


  

This is definitely a blow to us... I was really expecting some good news atleast by this month mid...

Now seeing the above message, I dont think there will be anything positive before Feb end... which is reaaaaalllllllllllly a looooooooooooonggggggg wait...


AAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!! Its all so frustrating.. seeing fellow ppl who applied with you packing their bags and booking their tickets... and we got to just wait, wait and wait........... :juggle:


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> This is definitely a blow to us... I was really expecting some good news atleast by this month mid...
> 
> Now seeing the above message, I dont think there will be anything positive before Feb end... which is reaaaaalllllllllllly a looooooooooooonggggggg wait...
> 
> ...




There's nothing dear....... just wait wait and wait............ BTW...... y dont they hire more MOs to speedup their process......


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

I can totally relate to ur feeling vinoth...
But if its of any consolation 2 u...am waiting for 2 months since my meds got finalised n still nothing. The latest bomb dropped on me was a mail from my co who asks me to verify if my meds were uploaded correctly in the first place.

Just holding my nerves n praying...that would be wat i advice for u as well


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

What is the reason of delays in Grants after medicals are finalized.?????

doesn't seem to be any......


----------



## idlebrain (Dec 23, 2012)

idlebrain said:


> I applied for 457. Status is as below:
> 
> *04/12/2012 Health requirements outstanding *
> 10/12/2012 Further information required
> ...


*UPDATE:*

10/12/2012 Further information required 
*31/12/2012 Health requirements finalized *
24/12/2012 Further medical results referred 
24/12/2012 Further medical results referred 

Does this means my Medicals got Cleared?


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

saradha said:


> I can totally relate to ur feeling vinoth...
> But if its of any consolation 2 u...am waiting for 2 months since my meds got finalised n still nothing. The latest bomb dropped on me was a mail from my co who asks me to verify if my meds were uploaded correctly in the first place.
> 
> Just holding my nerves n praying...that would be wat i advice for u as well


Hey saradha,

If you don't mind me asking, was the medical referred due to any deviations from the standard health matrix. The reason i ask is that I have in other forum on this site that some countries like the high risk ones are always referred irrespective of whether their medicals are cleared or not.

Thanks!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

can somebody share the list of countries for which medicals are always referred...


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

shachi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I had called up DIAC today and was informed that they had received our medicals and the processing of the application has commenced. When asked if medicals was finalized, the operator was reluctant and just stressed on the fact that the medicals was received. Once our application is allocated to the CO, we would be advised on the same. We have already been allocated with a CO and all documents have been sent.
> 
> Any inputs or inference from this?? :noidea:


Hi Shachi,

What number did you called to conatact DIAC and waht time in Qatar did you called ?
I am also from Qatar and waiting for my medicals...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I do not see the link for medical on my application any more. Does this mean the medicals have been uploaded by the clinic??

Earlier there was a link - "ORGANISE YOUR HEALTH EXAMINATIONS"

Please help to provide info.

IPS~


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

yes...... as per my knowledge your medicals have been uploaded..


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

just give a tug to your CO to ask about the status....... and do remember to share the status then...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> yes...... as per my knowledge your medicals have been uploaded..


Thanks for the info.... I am into all prayers now ray:ray:ray:ray:

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> just give a tug to your CO to ask about the status....... and do remember to share the status then...


Sorry this was not for this post..

IPS~


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> Sorry this was not for this post..
> 
> IPS~




Could not get you....... what is this?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Could not get you....... what is this?


Apologies this was some typo...

IPS~


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> Hi Shachi,
> 
> What number did you called to conatact DIAC and waht time in Qatar did you called ?
> I am also from Qatar and waiting for my medicals...


Hi!

Nice to know that there is someone from qatar applying 

I called up at 5:30 in the morning from skype as Qtel responds as being an incorrect number. When you buy skype credit dont go for the monthly subscription as that wont allow you to call this number.

The number is +61 1300 354 613. What does your eVisa say against your health status?

Let me know your progress


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I do not see the link for medical on my application any more. Does this mean the medicals have been uploaded by the clinic??
> 
> ...


Areyou single applicant in your application or you have any spouse or dependent?
If yes - has this link gone from all of the applicants?

In my case - link is removed from under my name - but still see it under my wife's name!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

superm said:


> Areyou single applicant in your application or you have any spouse or dependent?
> If yes - has this link gone from all of the applicants?
> 
> In my case - link is removed from under my name - but still see it under my wife's name!


The link disappeared under my name yesterday.. And today got disappeared for depandants also.

So i think reports are uploaded..

IPS~


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

what is the usual practice for a CO regarding case processing, does he wait for Medicals and then starts working or he finalizes all other docs except medical and then have to see medicals only????

want to have an idea of this so that may get at ease from all other documents and think about medicals only....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> The link disappeared under my name yesterday.. And today got disappeared for depandants also.
> 
> So i think reports are uploaded..
> 
> IPS~


okay - was not you in contact with clinic that when did they uploaded your reports?
My clinic guys said that they uploaded it on 31st!


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

pishu said:


> Hey saradha,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, was the medical referred due to any deviations from the standard health matrix. The reason i ask is that I have in other forum on this site that some countries like the high risk ones are always referred irrespective of whether their medicals are cleared or not.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi pishu,

No...our family was perfect as per our panel doctor.
And it took 2 months for our medicals to be finalized since its submission...so i assumed that it was referred....but no status update as 'further medicals referred' was posted on the portal to affirm that....

Whats ur visa type n timeline?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi pishu,
> 
> No...our family was perfect as per our panel doctor.
> And it took 2 months for our medicals to be finalized since its submission...so i assumed that it was referred....but no status update as 'further medicals referred' was posted on the portal to affirm that....
> ...



Status doesn't matter as my status is also "Requested" for medicals but my CO says that my medicals are with MOC...


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> what is the usual practice for a CO regarding case processing, does he wait for Medicals and then starts working or he finalizes all other docs except medical and then have to see medicals only????
> 
> want to have an idea of this so that may get at ease from all other documents and think about medicals only....


As per my CO, he is just waiting for my medicals from MOC before he can finalize my application. Given this statement, I assume all other docs have been verified and have met the criterion. Also, most of the people get the grant on same day or next day after med finalization so, I woul like to assume that they would just be waiting for med finalization.

-PB


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> As per my CO, he is just waiting for my medicals from MOC before he can finalize my application. Given this statement, I assume all other docs have been verified and have met the criterion. Also, most of the people get the grant on same day or next day after med finalization so, I woul like to assume that they would just be waiting for med finalization.
> 
> -PB



Very useful and encouraging information......

Thanks PB..


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Very useful and encouraging information......
> 
> Thanks PB..


Ive got no idea what's with my application, because, when I called them up today morning, all the operator said was my medicals was received and has to be allocated to the CO. No idea whether it was referred or what? My medicals were done on the 22nd and uploaded on 24th. The link disappeared in a weeks time. All my docs were also sent over 2 weeks back.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

shachi said:


> Ive got no idea what's with my application, because, when I called them up today morning, all the operator said was my medicals was received and has to be allocated to the CO. No idea whether it was referred or what? My medicals were done on the 22nd and uploaded on 24th. The link disappeared in a weeks time. All my docs were also sent over 2 weeks back.


Have you mailed CO since then?


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

findraj said:


> Have you mailed CO since then?


I called up today and this is the info that I get.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

shachi said:


> Ive got no idea what's with my application, because, when I called them up today morning, all the operator said was my medicals was received and has to be allocated to the CO. No idea whether it was referred or what? My medicals were done on the 22nd and uploaded on 24th. The link disappeared in a weeks time. All my docs were also sent over 2 weeks back.




I would suggest to mail your CO....


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

shachi said:


> Ive got no idea what's with my application, because, when I called them up today morning, all the operator said was my medicals was received and has to be allocated to the CO. No idea whether it was referred or what? My medicals were done on the 22nd and uploaded on 24th. The link disappeared in a weeks time. All my docs were also sent over 2 weeks back.


Shachi - Are you sure they mentioned allocation to CO and not MOC? I assume that you called up GH office and they would have told you about MOC allocation (just guessing logically. Maybe, I am completely wrong).

I do not think your meds would be lying in there for over a month if they have not be referred (sounds bad but I guess this is true). The only option is to reach out to your CO who is the only person that can clarify your doubts. 

-PB


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

shachi said:


> I called up today and this is the info that I get.


You should try emailing you CO..When you call, its the operator that would pick the call not the CO.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

*visa grant*

my 189 visa appl was granted today!!!!! and i am from a HR country. i think my meds were not referred.
thank you everyone for your assistance on this forum


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

joe117 said:


> my 189 visa appl was granted today!!!!! and i am from a HR country. i think my meds were not referred.
> thank you everyone for your assistance on this forum


Heartiest congratulations Joe.:clap2::clap2::clap2:
Its really nice to hear such great news.
Wish you all best.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

joe117 said:


> my 189 visa appl was granted today!!!!! and i am from a HR country. i think my meds were not referred.
> thank you everyone for your assistance on this forum


Congrats man!!
How many dependents your had in your application?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

joe117 said:


> my 189 visa appl was granted today!!!!! and i am from a HR country. i think my meds were not referred.
> thank you everyone for your assistance on this forum


Congratulations!!


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats man!!
> How many dependents your had in your application?


my wife only


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Shachi - Are you sure they mentioned allocation to CO and not MOC? I assume that you called up GH office and they would have told you about MOC allocation (just guessing logically. Maybe, I am completely wrong).
> 
> I do not think your meds would be lying in there for over a month if they have not be referred (sounds bad but I guess this is true). The only option is to reach out to your CO who is the only person that can clarify your doubts.
> 
> -PB


Hi PB,

I called up DIAC and an operator spoke to me. I asked her if my medicals were finalized and she said she was reluctant to answering me to that. Instead she stressed on the fact that it has been received and allocated to the CO. I am totally confused! This was the number that was on the CO's e-mail.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

I was in a tricky situation for my medicals. My agent clicked say X doctor and he was attached with some other radiology clinic say Y. But i want to do my medicals from Z. I clucked that n got my medicals completed on 22 dec by Z but from dat day the link dint disappeared under my name. On 31 i came to know my x rays r not going thru. So i came to know that i had to do my medicals from Y not from Z. I did that on 31 st nd today after 3 days with constant chasing to radiology clinic they atlast uploaded my reports. Such a useless radiology clinic n dont have respect for time. I hope tommorrow the link will disappear under my name. Pray to god


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> I was in a tricky situation for my medicals. My agent clicked say X doctor and he was attached with some other radiology clinic say Y. But i want to do my medicals from Z. I clucked that n got my medicals completed on 22 dec by Z but from dat day the link dint disappeared under my name. On 31 i came to know my x rays r not going thru. So i came to know that i had to do my medicals from Y not from Z. I did that on 31 st nd today after 3 days with constant chasing to radiology clinic they atlast uploaded my reports. Such a useless radiology clinic n dont have respect for time. I hope tommorrow the link will disappear under my name. Pray to god


Omg!!! which place you went to?!?!?!? Im getting paranoid now??!?!?


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

But were the clinic's Y & z among the list of panel doctors?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shachi said:


> But were the clinic's Y & z among the list of panel doctors?



I'd imagine, that wont matter. but this x>Y>z thing is really puzzling, perhaps applicant need to pay again for the tests.

I think one must only go to the selected Clinic (referral letter) mentions since that info is electronically transferred to GH/DIAC records


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I hate agents who mess up


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

joe117 said:


> my 189 visa appl was granted today!!!!! and i am from a HR country. i think my meds were not referred.
> thank you everyone for your assistance on this forum




Congrats Joe!!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

shachi said:


> But were the clinic's Y & z among the list of panel doctors?


Yes both under panel. Y was a radiology clinic linked with X and Z is a big hospital with every thing inside. Thats why i want to do with Z


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

findraj said:


> Omg!!! which place you went to?!?!?!? Im getting paranoid now??!?!?


In ludhiana punjab


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

But i thank god dat every thing is sorted out now


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> But i thank god dat every thing is sorted out now


did u get confirmation from DIAC (CO) or GH?


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

joe117 said:


> my 189 visa appl was granted today!!!!! and i am from a HR country. i think my meds were not referred.
> thank you everyone for your assistance on this forum


Congratulation Joe on your grant..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

shachi said:


> Hi PB,
> 
> I called up DIAC and an operator spoke to me. I asked her if my medicals were finalized and she said she was reluctant to answering me to that. Instead she stressed on the fact that it has been received and allocated to the CO. I am totally confused! This was the number that was on the CO's e-mail.


I would like to mention once more that mailing your CO is the best option for getting specific info about your meds or overall application. I have sent about 10 emails to my CO so far and he has responded to all of them before I got up next morning. Unless until you are pissing off you CO with repetitive questions, I don't think they have issues in responding to your queries. Reaching out to DIAC is useless if you are assigned a CO. It kills the whole purpose of having a CO in place. 

Please mail your CO and have your doubts clarified. DIAC is a very big body and you should not expect them to cater to individual queries.

-PB


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

From what I noticed these couple of days, folks that have Done their meds around mid October are getting grant now. Mine were done Nov 5 and referred Nov 11. So hopefully in 2-3 weeks they'll be up to the November referrals. :ranger:


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

From the stats of the forum, I have seen all the September cases have been finalized(the only one pending was Rinkesh who also got his grant yesterday)... 

Per my analysis, they should have definitely started working on the October cases.. 
To my knowledge, ppl referred in October are:

1. thewall - October 31

Ppl referred in October please add your names to the above list..

Similarly ppl referred in November,
Rockron - Nov 11
Reachsvinoth - Nov 22

Completing this list would really help us in tracking what are the medical dates currently being processed now..


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> From the stats of the forum, I have seen all the September cases have been finalized(the only one pending was Rinkesh who also got his grant yesterday)...
> 
> Per my analysis, they should have definitely started working on the October cases..
> To my knowledge, ppl referred in October are:
> ...


paki_migrant- October 24


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

paki_migrant said:


> paki_migrant- October 24



Umair Ahmad Medicals Referred 31st Dec


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

I have created this excel sheet for our medicals status update.... all applicants waiting for their medicals are requested to update this sheet, so we may be aware of working of Medicals at DIAC........

Enter your details here.....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> I have created this excel sheet for our medicals status update.... all applicants waiting for their medicals are requested to update this sheet, so we may be aware of working of Medicals at DIAC........
> 
> Enter your details here.....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E


aa


Umair please do me a favor, update my medicals i.e. November 21 2012. 


Regards


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> From the stats of the forum, I have seen all the September cases have been finalized(the only one pending was Rinkesh who also got his grant yesterday)...
> 
> Per my analysis, they should have definitely started working on the October cases..
> To my knowledge, ppl referred in October are:
> ...


Dear:

Not definately but absolutely they have started working on Oct cases and its being now a while since they have started the cases refferedn in the month of Oct and few groups in GH who were quick in their processing are even setteling the Nov cases. I have seen so many Nov (Referred) cases finalised in December and even in January. 

The thing which is not good is the festive season, No way GH is trying to minimize the backlog, there was a speed in processing just before the Xmas as we were hearing the late Sep cases being finalised and then suddenly we saw cases finalised referred in Late Oct even then came the Xmas holidays and things are looking now at slower end. 

_so my suggestion is to start a topic relates to the timing ability of the GH/DIAC. so what is theopnion of our brothers and sisters about the expected date of their Medicals finalised???????????_ since my medicals were reffered on Nov 21 i beleive it will be settle Insh in late January or first week or Feb.

Regards


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> I have created this excel sheet for our medicals status update.... all applicants waiting for their medicals are requested to update this sheet, so we may be aware of working of Medicals at DIAC........
> 
> Enter your details here.....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E


Thanks for the excel sheet umairahmad!

I just added my details


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> From the stats of the forum, I have seen all the September cases have been finalized(the only one pending was Rinkesh who also got his grant yesterday)...
> 
> Per my analysis, they should have definitely started working on the October cases..
> To my knowledge, ppl referred in October are:
> ...



I have seen 3 more ppl in different forum (Med done between Oct13-17) got grant in last 2 days. So perhaps Late Nov guys who got Grant, must be without being referred.

cheers!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Passion said:


> aa
> 
> 
> Umair please do me a favor, update my medicals i.e. November 21 2012.
> ...



is this medicals performed date or referral date? will require your application date as well....


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

Filander5 said:


> Thanks for the excel sheet umairahmad!
> 
> I just added my details


Thanks, mine was referred on 12/11/2012... and still waiting.


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

ATA said:


> Thanks, mine was referred on 12/11/2012... and still waiting.


Oh My, ATA our timelines are very very similar! I pray we both hear soon


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ATA said:


> Thanks, mine was referred on 12/11/2012... and still waiting.


Yours is 189 or 190?


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

Filander5 said:


> Oh My, ATA our timelines are very very similar! I pray we both hear soon


I wish the same. The only difference i see is yours is 190 and mine is 189. Looking at the trend I assume 190 gets priority over 189


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

superm said:


> Yours is 189 or 190?


Hi superm, 
Mine is 189.


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

superm said:


> Yours is 189 or 190?


Its 189. We are 4 members in application. Other than me its my mother, my wife and my 1.5 year old baby.
Health Status of My wife and baby is at received and mine and my mom is referred to MOC (CO confirmed through email)
At the time of medicals, doctor said there is some sugar in my urine.
My mom is diabetic so i guess that could be the reason for referral.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ATA said:


> Its 189. We are 4 members in application. Other than me its my mother, my wife and my 1.5 year old baby.
> Health Status of My wife and baby is at received and mine and my mom is referred to MOC (CO confirmed through email)
> At the time of medicals, doctor said there is some sugar in my urine.
> My mom is diabetic so i guess that could be the reason for referral.


So Co said that med are referred but What is the status as seen on eVisa page for all applicants in your visa?


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

superm said:


> So Co said that med are referred but What is the status as seen on eVisa page for all applicants in your visa?


Status on eVisa page is "received" for my wife and kid and "requested" for me and my mother.


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

ATA said:


> I wish the same. The only difference i see is yours is 190 and mine is 189. Looking at the trend I assume 190 gets priority over 189


My understanding is that there is priority in term of visa processing 190, but not as far as meds are concerned. I might be wrong


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

ATA said:


> Status on eVisa page is "received" for my wife and kid and "requested" for me and my mother.


Lucky you!! None of my statuses was ever update since being allocated a CO. 

I send the doc's requested to my CO when it was requested and 2 weeks later sent a mail to him to request if doc's have been received ok and to advise meds were done. I received a response 19 December, from a new (I think) CO telling me my meds will take a few more weeks.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

So my wifes's meds referred on 1st of Nov have been finalized on 17th Dec. Mine are still pending... Why???
Nobody knows...


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Guys,

My meds referred date is 5th Oct. So, I assume I would be one of the front runners in this forum . My CO mentioned that it would require 8-10 weeks approx for finalization (not sure if he was taking the referral date as start date or the date he responded to me. Both have another 1 week of difference). My 8 weeks time ends this weekend. However, I plan to wait till 10 weeks are over before I reach out to my CO.

I just pray to god that all of us irrespective of our referal date get the grants asap.


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> My meds referred date is 5th Oct. So, I assume I would be one of the front runners in this forum . My CO mentioned that it would require 8-10 weeks approx for finalization (not sure if he was taking the referral date as start date or the date he responded to me. Both have another 1 week of difference). My 8 weeks time ends this weekend. However, I plan to wait till 10 weeks are over before I reach out to my CO.
> 
> I just pray to god that all of us irrespective of our referal date get the grants asap.


Hi PB_Aussie
If your referral date is 5th october (what i understand) then its 13 weeks already or am I missing something.

[26/5/12 IELTS][27/7/12 SA PCC][15/8/12 ACS][21/8/12 EOI][1/9/12 Invite 189][20/9/12 Applied][25/9/12 Ack][10/10/12 Ind PCC][23/10/12 CO][30/10/12 Med][12/11/12 med referred


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

He probable means 10 working weeks..


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

ATA said:


> Hi PB_Aussie
> If your referral date is 5th october (what i understand) then its 13 weeks already or am I missing something.
> 
> [26/5/12 IELTS][27/7/12 SA PCC][15/8/12 ACS][21/8/12 EOI][1/9/12 Invite 189][20/9/12 Applied][25/9/12 Ack][10/10/12 Ind PCC][23/10/12 CO][30/10/12 Med][12/11/12 med referred


ATA - My bad !!

Its 5th Nov actually. Don't know this anexiety is taking a toll on my thought process as well .

Good catch nonetheless. Thanks for pointing it out.

Cheers !!
-PB


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> ATA - My bad !!
> 
> Its 5th Nov actually. Don't know this anexiety is taking a toll on my thought process as well .
> 
> ...


 We all are in the same boat. feeling nervous, anxious and anything but not normal. This waiting is killing us. Can not plan much without the grant.
Cheers!
ATA

[26/5/12 IELTS][27/7/12 SA PCC][15/8/12 ACS][21/8/12 EOI][1/9/12 Invite 189][20/9/12 Applied][25/9/12 Ack][10/10/12 Ind PCC][23/10/12 CO][30/10/12 Med][12/11/12 med referred


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello Guys,
I just got my 189 visa. I have been a silent follower of this thread but i wish to acknowledge that it has been a valuable source in providing reference dates and current timelines with visa processing and medical referrals.

My timeline below:

189 Lodged: 19 Sep
CO: 21 Oct (Team 6)
Meds done for whole family (me, wife and young baby): Nov 16 (paper based)
Meds referred: 23 Nov
Meds finalised:03 Jan
189 Visa: 03 Jan

I would like to take this opportunity to wish everyone a very happy new year.....and remember, however long it takes, its the end result that matters...


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> Hello Guys,
> I just got my 189 visa. I have been a silent follower of this thread but i wish to acknowledge that it has been a valuable source in providing reference dates and current timelines with visa processing and medical referrals.
> 
> My timeline below:
> ...


Congratulations  so heartening to see another grant for a referral made in late Nov. 
All the very best for your journey and settling into new country.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> Hello Guys,
> I just got my 189 visa. I have been a silent follower of this thread but i wish to acknowledge that it has been a valuable source in providing reference dates and current timelines with visa processing and medical referrals.
> 
> My timeline below:
> ...




Congratulation on your grant and wish you a very happy new year too..u r lucky one your meds cleared after referred (less then 6 weeks):clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> Hello Guys,
> I just got my 189 visa. I have been a silent follower of this thread but i wish to acknowledge that it has been a valuable source in providing reference dates and current timelines with visa processing and medical referrals.
> 
> My timeline below:
> ...


Heartiest congratulations.

*Just one point to be noted :* His was paper based meds and it is already known that paper based meds are running about 15-20 days ahead of eHealth. I would consider this to be a good news for all of us.

-PB


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Heartiest congratulations.
> 
> *Just one point to be noted :* His was paper based meds and it is already known that paper based meds are running about 15-20 days ahead of eHealth. I would consider this to be a good news for all of us.
> 
> -PB



PB can you share the source of this logic that the paper based medicals are ahead of e-Health..... YYYYY?????????????

e-Health is supposed to be faster than paper based....


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> PB can you share the source of this logic that the paper based medicals are ahead of e-Health..... YYYYY?????????????
> 
> e-Health is supposed to be faster than paper based....


Lolzzzz i thought the same...

hahaha... Looks like eHealth is Doomed !! 

IPS~


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

IPS said:


> Lolzzzz i thought the same...
> 
> hahaha... Looks like eHealth is Doomed !!
> 
> IPS~


Just before the festive season the trend was that paper based was faster. I think it was based on the premise that far less meds are being done via paper than eHealth.


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> Hello Guys,
> I just got my 189 visa. I have been a silent follower of this thread but i wish to acknowledge that it has been a valuable source in providing reference dates and current timelines with visa processing and medical referrals.
> 
> My timeline below:
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS with the visa grant :clap2::clap2::clap2:

All the best with the rest of the journey


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi
Any body know what is 501-medical examination


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> PB can you share the source of this logic that the paper based medicals are ahead of e-Health..... YYYYY?????????????
> 
> e-Health is supposed to be faster than paper based....


Umair, I have been following this thread from the day my meds were referred (approx over 2months). If you move back 20-30 pages of this thread, you would see the discussion where it was observed that paper based meds were being cleared earlier than eHealth. There were people having paper based meds who's referred date was ahead of other eHealth counterparts but, their meds were cleared earlier. 

For reference you can search the posts from *Mudgil* in this thread. You might find a lot of info re this.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> Hi
> Any body know what is 501-medical examination



502 - Chest x-ray examination
501 - Medical examination
707 - HIV Test

i think the 501 is the ezy one where doctor asked about med history, checked H, W, perhaps BMI, BP so on...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> Lolzzzz i thought the same...
> 
> hahaha... Looks like eHealth is Doomed !!
> 
> IPS~



yes, u r right - we discussed this topics few weeks bak when lucky Paper Med folks came & left us one-by-one 

however, we had very little choice as DIAC allows Paper Health only in limited circumstances/countries. If u scroll bak - u will see a guy here was asking for if he shud go for Paper coz his clinic failed eHealth upload and given him option for paper. Blessing in disguise - he got Med finalized in few days.

I have a feeling Paper health being processing with on-shore guys, where they dont have such baklog, its merely only transit time taken by Post + a few more days not weeks & months.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Umair, I have been following this thread from the day my meds were referred (approx over 2months). If you move back 20-30 pages of this thread, you would see the discussion where it was observed that paper based meds were being cleared earlier than eHealth. There were people having paper based meds who's referred date was ahead of other eHealth counterparts but, their meds were cleared earlier.
> 
> For reference you can search the posts from *Mudgil* in this thread. You might find a lot of info re this.




PB_Aussie.... Ok now that is really fine but the fact is that paper based medicals are allowed in certain circumstances and have no choice in case our country offers e-Medics....... 

Once again i would say.... Wait Wait and Wait...... this is really depressing...when u are done with everything at your end and they are ...... say ........ just wasting your time...... because there is no logic behind referring a medical for which they have themselves defined gradings like A and B......... wot causes A grade medicals then to be referred again........ and if they process earlier the A grade medicals or even don't refer those then the process for B grade medicals will automatically get faster....


----------



## yash076 (Dec 5, 2012)

mine is also referred on 9-11-2012 and waiting for finalised


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

exactly we need to confirm from CO if my case is referred or not i think we need to send email to co for confirmation of meds as i am worried about mine now as i did meds on 13 dec and visa application still shows as requested...


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> exactly we need to confirm from CO if my case is referred or not i think we need to send email to co for confirmation of meds as i am worried about mine now as i did meds on 13 dec and visa application still shows as requested...



Yes Kumar...... ask your CO as my status is also "Requested".... but when i mailed my CO he told me that my medicals are with MOC.... also the link "Organize Medicals...." disappeared from my wall...


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Yes Kumar...... ask your CO as my status is also "Requested".... but when i mailed my CO he told me that my medicals are with MOC.... also the link "Organize Medicals...." disappeared from my wall...


Can u confirm when did u sent email to Co and he responded to you same day or after how long as i can see u did ur meds on 27 only and you got confirmation on 31st that ur meds are with MOC (soon they will confirm to you whether ur medicals are referred or not ... hope an writing correct...


----------



## idlebrain (Dec 23, 2012)

idlebrain said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> 10/12/2012 Further information required
> *31/12/2012 Health requirements finalized *
> ...


Finally my Visa got approved. Thanks guys for the support.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

idlebrain said:


> Finally my Visa got approved. Thanks guys for the support.



:clap2::clap2::clap2:

that was fast
can u share complete timeline, VISA type
btw, what does that Further Info requested mean


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Well thos bull **** e-health cost me almost 3 weeks due to a system error and my wife's meds could not be uploaded and now she has here finished since 17th Dec and mine that were uploaded before so maybe referred before not finished. How can that be? Ok I get it that for some countrie even A graded meds get refrred but how come meds from same application get finished with this much distance between them. Losing my patience with the MOC's way of working. If they were paper based that ok it takea up to 3 days for the tnt to deliver the meds but you dont get f...ed by the system error and lose 3 weeks... And some say things are f...ed up in my country....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Have patience my friend.

Giv it a couple of weeks more, My confidence level is >95% that the Mean/Median of eHealths finalization past Mid Oct now. Our time will come in less than a couple of weeks. 

But i have to admit, I also dont understand how come me & my spouse got finalized Dec13th & our little princess got stuck (she celebrated 4th brithday on Decebmer and no Medical issues since she was born - thank God). we all were referred on same day. 

I accept it as part of process and this waiting continues as it did for over 2months now ...


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Can u confirm when did u sent email to Co and he responded to you same day or after how long as i can see u did ur meds on 27 only and you got confirmation on 31st that ur meds are with MOC (soon they will confirm to you whether ur medicals are referred or not ... hope an writing correct...


i mailed on 01st jan... and he replied on 2nd jan....


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> is this medicals performed date or referral date? will require your application date as well....


Offcourse a refferal date anyway i.e. November 21st 2012 

Application date is 13 june 2012


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Guys this eVisa thing is weird. My meds were done on 28th . uploaded on 31 as per clinic. 
Both links for me and wife disappeared yesterday, but today it reappeared for wife. 
Does this mean anything?


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello All,

Has anyone here written into health strategies and got a response in the last week of Dec or 1st week of Jan? I'm mentally debating whether to write in to the CO or to Health strategies for an update. My last update from the CO was a month ago where she told me she was still waiting for my results from the 'board'. Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

indijane said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Has anyone here written into health strategies and got a response in the last week of Dec or 1st week of Jan? I'm mentally debating whether to write in to the CO or to Health strategies for an update. My last update from the CO was a month ago where she told me she was still waiting for my results from the 'board'. Any tips would be appreciated


I see your Med date is within few days of mine, I called DIAC & operator confirmed 1 secondary applicant not finalized yet. 

btw, Someone created a sheet for waiting list 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=0


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> Guys this eVisa thing is weird. My meds were done on 28th . uploaded on 31 as per clinic.
> Both links for me and wife disappeared yesterday, but today it reappeared for wife.
> Does this mean anything?


I got the info.. I called up the clinic.

My meds are uploaded - but they are facing issue while uploading my wife's meds. They say that they have mailed to concerned person - but have not gotten any reply.
I have seen that whenever this sort of problem is there - it solves when CO is assigned.. is it?

Can I do something in this case - or just need to wait and see?


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

superm said:


> I got the info.. I called up the clinic.
> 
> My meds are uploaded - but they are facing issue while uploading my wife's meds. They say that they have mailed to concerned person - but have not gotten any reply.
> I have seen that whenever this sort of problem is there - it solves when CO is assigned.. is it?
> ...


Hi Superm,

In this case, keep following it up with the clinic continuously. They must be getting updates from the DIAC as to how to sort this out. But you need to keep reminding them about it.
That is all you need to do at the moment.
Thanks,


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> In this case, keep following it up with the clinic continuously. They must be getting updates from the DIAC as to how to sort this out. But you need to keep reminding them about it.
> That is all you need to do at the moment.
> Thanks,


U got CO in 7 days  , a record I suppose.

which Team


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,
I have a query.
Does the below link to check the status of VISA APPLICATION work anytime .... For me, It is ALWAYS Temporarily unavailable ...

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Please suggest.


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

thewall said:


> U got CO in 7 days  , a record I suppose.
> 
> which Team


Hi,
I had got the CO in 5 days time from Team 33. But things are messed up after that and so I am HERE on this thread.....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi,
> I had got the CO in 5 days time from Team 33. But things are messed up after that and so I am HERE on this thread.....



but i can bet, 5days - u r in for "Fastest CO allocation Hall of Fame" 

Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi,
> I have a query.
> Does the below link to check the status of VISA APPLICATION work anytime .... For me, It is ALWAYS Temporarily unavailable ...
> 
> ...



U r into a wrong page for months after getting CO in 5days - mate 

Check this one (though this might not be stable always either, specially Wednesdays)
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol.

Btw, wall what is your application status, your grant should be coming any minute..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Lol.
> 
> Btw, wall what is your application status, your grant should be coming any minute..


No change in Status since Dec 4th, besides last secondary applicant Med yet to be finalized. CO asked a few question after Form 80 submission, not sure where I m headin'

Fingers crossed


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Atlast after understanding the hurdle about my medicals, i completed them on 31st n after making lot of effort n running behind radiology guy, they uploaded them yesterday n then finally the link ORGANISE YOUR HEALTH disappeared uner my name. Thanks a ton to god.

Just want a advise from senior expats that if my n my family medicals are rated A ( know that as told by my doc, personal relations with him), are thr chances of getting them refered.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after understanding the hurdle about my medicals, i completed them on 31st n after making lot of effort n running behind radiology guy, they uploaded them yesterday n then finally the link ORGANISE YOUR HEALTH disappeared uner my name. Thanks a ton to god.
> 
> Just want a advise from senior expats that if my n my family medicals are rated A ( know that as told by my doc, personal relations with him), are thr chances of getting them refered.



Asking about Chances only............. YES OFCOURSE!!!! 

there are many with A grade medicals referred!


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

thewall said:


> U r into a wrong page for months after getting CO in 5days - mate
> 
> Check this one (though this might not be stable always either, specially Wednesdays)
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Hi thewall,

The other is known as I have uploaded all documents through that url. I thought the 1st one should be working too....


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

:ranger: Hello can anyone explain me, medicals referred and further medicals result referred? in second case, do they(moc) ask for getting more medical examinations and test? is medicals too long or its a easy process of 2hours? I am worried for my medicals..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after understanding the hurdle about my medicals, i completed them on 31st n after making lot of effort n running behind radiology guy, they uploaded them yesterday n then finally the link ORGANISE YOUR HEALTH disappeared uner my name. Thanks a ton to god.
> 
> Just want a advise from senior expats that if my n my family medicals are rated A ( know that as told by my doc, personal relations with him), are thr chances of getting them refered.


Do you mean that he was not loading meds? or was it not being loaded due to some tech fault?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi thewall,
> 
> The other is known as I have uploaded all documents through that url. I thought the 1st one should be working too....



That's Great, the other link was for old Applicant's (175/176/475)

what is the status against your Med, "Requested" or "Received" (with BF file in the attachement list)


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> That's Great, the other link was for old Applicant's (175/176/475)
> 
> what is the status against your Med, "Requested" or "Received" (with BF file in the attachement list)




What does this BF Means .... i also have it in my document list....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> What does this BF Means .... i also have it in my document list....


if u have *BF* in *attachment* against "Medical - others - others", most probably your Med is already Finalized.

Cheers!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> if u have *BF* in *attachment* against "Medical - others - others", most probably your Med is already Finalized.
> 
> Cheers!




Oh Really...??? BF stands for ????

and yes i was mistaken............. BF is written in front of my wife's English Language Ability document and her Form 80........

the documents having not the status of BF are not finalized????


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Oh Really...??? BF stands for ????
> 
> and yes i was mistaken............. BF is written in front of my wife's English Language Ability document and her Form 80........
> 
> the documents having not the status of BF are not finalized????



I have no clue, but the term "Brought Forward" makes the most sense to me.

Probably these tags mean those pending docs/decisions are mandetory and/or waiting for an outcome until when it's waste of time to review/reassess your case. I see this Flag as effective lever to increase efficiency. And often used to set some periodicity to review your case.

Its all guesswork. :focus:


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

All documents required by CO are categorically mentioned with thier names... but for medicals i receive the following paragraph in Request For Documents.pdf from my CO........

Should i consider this as a go-ahead for medicals ?????


*HEALTH REQUIREMENTS*

Undergoing the Health Assessment for your Visa
All applicants are required to undergo a health assessment(s) to determine if you meet the health
requirement for the grant of an Australian visa.
Required medical examinations and x-rays are conducted by qualified doctors and radiologists
appointed by the Australian Government using paper or electronic forms as outlined below:
● If you lodged your visa application electronically and have access to online health processing
it is recommended that you utilise the online health processing facility. Whilst you are still
able to complete manual health assessment forms, this option is not recommended as it is
much slower and may delay the processing of your visa application.
● If you lodged your visa application electronically and online health processing is unavailable,
then you can download forms for medical examinations (Form 26EH Medical examination
for an Australian visa) and/or x-rays (Form 160EH Radiological report on chest x-ray of
an applicant for an Australian visa) via the online Query Application Status service on our
website Department of Immigration & Citizenship. To access the forms, you will need to provide your Transaction
Reference Number.
● If you lodged a paper application, you can download the forms for medical examinations
(Form 26 Medical examination for an Australian visa) and/or x-rays (Form 160 Radiological
report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa) from our website
Department of Immigration & Citizenship. If you do not have access to the internet please contact any of our offices
for assistance.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

superm said:


> Do you mean that he was not loading meds? or was it not being loaded due to some tech fault?


He was not loading. Making excuses every day


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> He was not loading. Making excuses every day


okay .. in my case they have uploaded mine but saying facing problem in loading my wife's. They said they have mailed the concerned person but awaiting response.. 
Let's see!

Best of luck to you..


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> All documents required by CO are categorically mentioned with thier names... but for medicals i receive the following paragraph in Request For Documents.pdf from my CO........
> 
> Should i consider this as a go-ahead for medicals ?????
> 
> ...


Right, you understand correctly. you should get it done now.


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

I think the BF means finalised. I always had my medicals as "requested" even after getting referred. Then once the meds were finalised (same day as i got visa), i opened the log-in page and saw the "BF" beside my meds. So i guess whatever it stands for, it means finalised.




thewall said:


> I have no clue, but the term "Brought Forward" makes the most sense to me.
> 
> Probably these tags mean those pending docs/decisions are mandetory and/or waiting for an outcome until when it's waste of time to review/reassess your case. I see this Flag as effective lever to increase efficiency. And often used to set some periodicity to review your case.
> 
> Its all guesswork. :focus:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> I think the BF means finalised. I always had my medicals as "requested" even after getting referred. Then once the meds were finalised (same day as i got visa), i opened the log-in page and saw the "BF" beside my meds. So i guess whatever it stands for, it means finalised.


Yes, i also believe "BF" against Medical - attachment means "finalized", even I have it for one applicant only where Medical status says "Received" rest of us status says "Requested" and there are no Med attachment yet.

however, Umair was asking what BF means against Form80 & IELTS status (not in attachment) for spouse.


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

thewall said:


> U r into a wrong page for months after getting CO in 5days - mate
> 
> Check this one (though this might not be stable always either, specially Wednesdays)
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Mate, what can you check/see once you login? I can't login because my agent won't give me the password & was told by them you can't check your medical status (whether DIAC received them or not). Is this true? Can anyone confirm this please? Thanks a million.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Mate, what can you check/see once you login? I can't login because *my agent won't give me the password* & was told by them you can't check your medical status (whether DIAC received them or not). Is this true? Can anyone confirm this please? Thanks a million.



 this is for the part marked in red in your statement. Did your agent pay u for appointing him  

anyway, u can in fact see your Med status online (if Status is updated).
it should say *"Received"* against Med *"status"* and a* "BF"* against your *attached docs*.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> All documents required by CO are categorically mentioned with thier names... but for medicals i receive the following paragraph in Request For Documents.pdf from my CO........
> 
> Should i consider this as a go-ahead for medicals ?????
> 
> ...



How did u come to know that ur meds are with MOC ??


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

thewall said:


> this is for the part marked in red in your statement. Did your agent pay u for appointing him
> 
> anyway, u can in fact see your Med status online (if Status is updated).
> it should say "Received" against Med "status" and a "BF" against your attached docs.


Hahaha very funny dude...trying to be positive about it. Lesson learnt the hard way. Nothing can be done about it now. Thanks for the information. ;-)


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Hahaha very funny dude...trying to be positive about it. Lesson learnt the hard way. Nothing can be done about it now. Thanks for the information. ;-)



how bout joining us here (some kind forum member created for tracking progress)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1

cheers!


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

thewall said:


> how bout joining us here (some kind forum member created for tracking progress)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1
> 
> cheers!


Will do! Cheers.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

thewall said:


> how bout joining us here (some kind forum member created for tracking progress)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1
> 
> cheers!



i updated mine on this link


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Updated mine too.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

thewall said:


> how bout joining us here (some kind forum member created for tracking progress)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1
> 
> cheers!


wow.. my info is already there.. we have lots of hard workers here


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

superm said:


> wow.. my info is already there.. we have lots of hard workers here


wht is your situation now, did u had luck with uploading.
by tomoro u shud kno Refered or not :ranger:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

thewall said:


> wht is your situation now, did u had luck with uploading.
> by tomoro u shud kno Refered or not :ranger:


Mine was loaded - I still see the med link under my wife's name so I believe her's not loaded yet. I would call clinic tomorrow - let's see if they have any update.
What if they say that they are not receiving any response? 
How often should I follow up from them?
Anything else can I do?

After 7 days - do you see if med are cleared or referred? my med status still shows recommended!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Mine was loaded - I still see the med link under my wife's name so I believe her's not loaded yet. I would call clinic tomorrow - let's see if they have any update.
> What if they say that they are not receiving any response?
> How often should I follow up from them?
> Anything else can I do?
> ...


eHealth gets into system in 48 hours. so u wud kno sooner. (not sure if GH still replies). But I was told by GH already on Nov 1st that 3 of us got refered after Clinic successfully uploaded on Oct31st


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

thewall said:


> eHealth gets into system in 48 hours. so u wud kno sooner. (not sure if GH still replies). But I was told by GH already on Nov 1st that 3 of us got refered after Clinic successfully uploaded on Oct31st


Was there any status update?
or you mailed GH (mail id?) yourself? if yes, what did you mail - as in if you mailed that soon - were you expecting being referred?


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Friends....do we need to upload form 80 if it is requested by CO (I emailed her all requested docs including for 80) but under my and my wife's name its still showing 
(Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant)..and status show for character assessment requested...


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Friends just now called up DIAC and they only told me that they have received meds for me and my wife but can't much about this the exact status weather my meds are referred or not ?


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

thewall said:


> eHealth gets into system in 48 hours. so u wud kno sooner. (not sure if GH still replies). But I was told by GH already on Nov 1st that 3 of us got refered after Clinic successfully uploaded on Oct31st


I had e-mailed the GH on the 2nd of this month and yet haven't received a reply from them. That is when I decided to give DIAC a call and that did not help much either.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> How did u come to know that ur meds are with MOC ??




My CO Told me ...........


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> how bout joining us here (some kind forum member created for tracking progress)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1
> 
> cheers!



Hi All....

yar i created this sheet and now my name is at number 11........ lolzz

also some kind of sorting by someone has made records disappear in the sheet... or filtered ....... cant see all........ 

BTW....... whoever modified the sheet thats really cool looking now.... thanks a lot!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

how to dial the DIAC Number 0061 1 300 354 613.... from mobile, from pakistan......

as i cant dial this.......it gets disconnected!

are they kind enough to tell you about your medicals status???


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shachi said:


> I had e-mailed the GH on the 2nd of this month and yet haven't received a reply from them. That is when I decided to give DIAC a call and that did not help much either.


i called DIAC on Friday. Client service officer again stated that only one applicant left. She logged-in & was probably browsing & telling me names & status one by one. I assume "received" means "finalized" since the date was more than 48 hours (in fact after 43days) after received by GH MoC.


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> how to dial the DIAC Number 0061 1 300 354 613.... from mobile, from pakistan......
> 
> as i cant dial this.......it gets disconnected!
> 
> are they kind enough to tell you about your medicals status???


You should try calling using Skype. It works with the top up credit.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

To everyone looking for a news concerning referred med,

Today morning, I mailed to the Health Strategies and got an immediate reply(!) with all the answers to my queries. I was really surprised seeing the quickest reply!

Moreover, he was kind enough to tell me the date of current processing cases by GH. Here is the part of that:

"Global Health is currently experiencing a backlog in processing health cases, late last week they were processing electronic cases received in the first week of November, 2012. "


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> i called DIAC on Friday. Client service officer again stated that only one applicant left. She logged-in & was probably browsing & telling me names & status one by one. I assume "received" means "finalized" since the date was more than 48 hours (in fact after 43days) after received by GH MoC.


Dear thewall,
According to the information from the health.strategies, you should get your grant anytime. Just be prepared to hear that


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

thewall said:


> i called DIAC on Friday. Client service officer again stated that only one applicant left. She logged-in & was probably browsing & telling me names & status one by one. I assume "received" means "finalized" since the date was more than 48 hours (in fact after 43days) after received by GH MoC.


I was told "received" as well! And when I asked finalized she said "we have received"  I think they are playing it safe


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

shachi said:


> I was told "received" as well! And when I asked finalized she said "we have received"  I think they are playing it safe


But in reply to my queries, he(health strategies) informed that they received our meds on 19/11/2012. However, my wife's med is still with MOC of GH to review.

Then received may not be equal to finalized.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Any idea of how long do they take to process one week of medicals..?????


----------



## donkphilip (Jul 30, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Dear thewall,
> According to the information from the health.strategies, you should get your grant anytime. Just be prepared to hear that



Me too. My wife's medical referred on 30th oct.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Any idea of medical processing time for medicals of one week...... Please??


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

shachi said:


> I was told "received" as well! And when I asked finalized she said "we have received"  I think they are playing it safe


The same words were told to me by DIAC , my results were sent on 1st Nov.also can anyone tell me health strategies email so that I can check if my meds are referred to MOC .


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

peterpan1 said:


> The same words were told to me by DIAC , my results were sent on 1st Nov.also can anyone tell me health strategies email so that I can check if my meds are referred to MOC .



[email protected]


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

peterpan1 said:


> The same words were told to me by DIAC , my results were sent on 1st Nov.also can anyone tell me health strategies email so that I can check if my meds are referred to MOC .



Thess two Address of Health operations and Health strategies...

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

nishaon said:


> To everyone looking for a news concerning referred med,
> 
> Today morning, I mailed to the Health Strategies and got an immediate reply(!) with all the answers to my queries. I was really surprised seeing the quickest reply!
> 
> ...


This is one of the most promising news that I have heard in days. You won't believe it feels like my heart suddenly started beating again . I just hope they are upto their words and this news is true. BTW, just to give you a background, my meds were referred on 5th Nov and given your post, I want to take a leap of thoughts and start believing that my meds should be done by this week. Amen.

Keeping my fingers Xd. Thanks for sharing this one. Monday suddenly started looking exciting to me .

-PB


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> This is one of the most promising news that I have heard in days. You won't believe it feels like my heart suddenly started beating again . I just hope they are upto their words and this news is true. BTW, just to give you a background, my meds were referred on 5th Nov and given your post, I want to take a leap of thoughts and start believing that my meds should be done by this week. Amen.
> 
> Keeping my fingers Xd. Thanks for sharing this one. Monday suddenly started looking exciting to me .
> 
> -PB


Wow! Thats great and I can see something delightful coming all the way for all who have been waiting. 

How long does it take for medicals to be finalized once its been referred?

I am not even sure if mine is, as I have not received any clear reply regarding this from them. Just considering the worse case scenarios 

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey thats really really great news.. considering its officially from the GH itself..

Till now, we were guessing the timelines based on ppl getting their medicals finalized because GH had stopped replying to queries...

But now this is great news...

Guys share your thoughts.. can I expect my grant by Jan end.. please please..


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey thats really really great news.. considering its officially from the GH itself..
> 
> Till now, we were guessing the timelines based on ppl getting their medicals finalized because GH had stopped replying to queries...
> 
> ...


Lets keep bucking up each other mate. The best part of this forum is that as soon as people ahead of you get the grant, you automatically become senior and people start looking upto you . I can say that because I have been on this post for over 2 months now.

Inshahallah, our patience will surely be well paid off !!

-PB


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

shachi said:


> Wow! Thats great and I can see something delightful coming all the way for all who have been waiting.
> 
> How long does it take for medicals to be finalized once its been referred?
> 
> ...


Shachi - The average case spans anything b/w 2-3 months. If ur lucky enuf (which you might not consider yourself if at all you are referred) then you might hear the good news inside 2 months. Worst case is 3 months. Don't want to dishearten you though but I would say getting the grant without any problems should be the topmost priority.

-PB


----------



## idlebrain (Dec 23, 2012)

Mine is 457.

21/12/2012 Medicals Done

*24/12/2012 Further medical results referred*

*31/12/2012 Health requirements finalized*

04/01/2013 Application Approved

07/01/2013 Grant Letter Received from my agent.


----------



## Jodo (Jan 7, 2013)

hi there, I have been a silent follower here for almost 3 month now, our medicals were referred on the 15th of October and still not cleared, just read that they are working on cases referred on November 1st , which is making me so worried


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Jodo said:


> hi there, I have been a silent follower here for almost 3 month now, our medicals were referred on the 15th of October and still not cleared, just read that they are working on cases referred on November 1st , which is making me so worried


Why don't you drop a note to your CO enquiring about the med status? There is no harm mentioning that you came across a bulletin that says GH is working on Nov cases now.

-PB


----------



## Jodo (Jan 7, 2013)

thank you for the reply,we are using an agent who did that already today, our Co reply was in quite a bored tone that we are in the q


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Jodo said:


> thank you for the reply,we are using an agent who did that already today, our Co reply was in quite a bored tone that we are in the q


Not sure what can be done in this case since I interact with my CO directly (though I have hired an agent but I have taken the mail access from them so that I can reach out to my CO with my own questions) and my CO has been really polite and helpful in making me understand the exact situation. Maybe, thats the reason I have been keeping quite for bout 2 months now. Normally I would expect a CO to give you the exact picture so that you can set the right expectations re your process. This in turn helps the CO only since he would be saved from repeated emails from your side asking for a status update.

-PB


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Not sure what can be done in this case since I interact with my CO directly (though I have hired an agent but I have taken the mail access from them so that I can reach out to my CO with my own questions) and my CO has been really polite and helpful in making me understand the exact situation. Maybe, thats the reason I have been keeping quite for bout 2 months now. Normally I would expect a CO to give you the exact picture so that you can set the right expectations re your process. This in turn helps the CO only since he would be saved from repeated emails from your side asking for a status update.
> 
> -PB




PB which team are you assigned to??? and what is the name of your CO?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Dear thewall,
> According to the information from the health.strategies, you should get your grant anytime. Just be prepared to hear that



Dont tell me, i called DIAC both consecutive Fridays. Also GH number which is no more than answering machine since December.

Besides Med may not be only thing left in my case (but of course, getting it cleared takes me one step closer). I guess the Form80 assessment link against my name need to go away as well, before case finalized.

fingers crossed :ranger:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Jodo said:


> hi there, I have been a silent follower here for almost 3 month now, our medicals were referred on the 15th of October and still not cleared, just read that they are working on cases referred on November 1st , which is making me so worried


welcome mate.

wud u mind becoming our Guiding star  (link below i dont see anyone waiting since Oct15th)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> PB which team are you assigned to??? and what is the name of your CO?


It's Adelaide team2 and CO initials are JS.

-PB


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

idlebrain said:


> Mine is 457.
> 
> 21/12/2012 Medicals Done
> 
> ...


congratulation on you r grant idlebrain ..your grant is really quick...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> It's Adelaide team2 and CO initials are JS.
> 
> -PB




mine is also team 2 ...... i will also inquire my CO in a few days....


----------



## Jodo (Jan 7, 2013)

just added our information now, will post with updates if I have any


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

Are these the right e-mail addresses:

[email protected]
[email protected]

Ive sent them two consecutive mails for two days and yet no reply


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

shachi said:


> Are these the right e-mail addresses:
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...


I emailed yesterday night and got reply this morning :"Our records show that your health assessment have been received and finalised as well as being attached to your visa application. Your case officer will now be able to continue processing the case."

Although the status is not updated m Medicaid were sent on 29 oct through e-health.Therefire,to conclude the e-mail addresses work.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

shachi said:


> Are these the right e-mail addresses:
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...


i sent email on this ID 4 time since CO assigned to me but no reply till date ? only God knows what they are doing.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

rkumar1 said:


> i sent email on this ID 4 time since CO assigned to me but no reply till date ? only God knows what they are doing.


Aww. Call them.


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

peterpan1 said:


> I emailed yesterday night and got reply this morning :"Our records show that your health assessment have been received and finalised as well as being attached to your visa application. Your case officer will now be able to continue processing the case."
> 
> Although the status is not updated m Medicaid were sent on 29 oct through e-health.Therefire,to conclude the e-mail addresses work.


Hmmm..I am assuming, because I have authorized my agent to receive all correspondence e-mails on my behalf, I am not been replied to?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Waiting game I suppose.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Any one knows the meaning of TRIM. 

I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with

IN CONFIDENCE - CLIENT. what this means now


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> Any one knows the meaning of TRIM.
> 
> I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with
> 
> IN CONFIDENCE - CLIENT. what this means now


Reupload the PCC and don't worry about the in confidence part.


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Reupload the PCC and don't worry about the in confidence part.


Hi, even I have TRIM prefixed to couple of attachments in e visa page namely form 80 and my passport size photograph. BF is prefixed against PCC for my wife's document checklist. In last correspondence CO changed the subject to HEALTH TIMELINE. I have no clue to what these coding convention means but waiting patiently for an outcome.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

peterpan1 said:


> I emailed yesterday night and got reply this morning :"Our records show that your health assessment have been received and finalised as well as being attached to your visa application. Your case officer will now be able to continue processing the case."
> 
> Although the status is not updated m Medicaid were sent on 29 oct through e-health.Therefire,to conclude the e-mail addresses work.



:clap2::clap2:
Wow - 29th OCT, thats a couple of day ahead on mine. Did u contact CO yet.

I m not sure if GH will reply me, back in Dec they sent automated reply. Only a Kid left to be finalized. Not sure about status now.

can u share your timelines

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> :clap2::clap2:
> Wow - 29th OCT, thats a couple of day ahead on mine. Did u contact CO yet.
> 
> I m not sure if GH will reply me, back in Dec they sent automated reply. Only a Kid left to be finalized. Not sure about status now.
> ...


I have not contacted my CO,just waiting for next month.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

I guess TRIM stands for The Requirement is Met as i read in one of the other threads...


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> :clap2::clap2:
> Wow - 29th OCT, thats a couple of day ahead on mine. Did u contact CO yet.
> 
> I m not sure if GH will reply me, back in Dec they sent automated reply. Only a Kid left to be finalized. Not sure about status now.
> ...


Hi Thewall,
Why don't you mail to health.strategies?
Yesterday they replied me immediately.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Hi Thewall,
> Why don't you mail to health.strategies?
> Yesterday they replied me immediately.



I wrote then just now lets see if they reply to me as well or not ?


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

shachi said:


> Hmmm..I am assuming, because I have authorized my agent to receive all correspondence e-mails on my behalf, I am not been replied to?


I finally received a reply from Health Strategies indicating that medicals have been finalized for both-me and my Husband. ( So relieved!!) I still don't know if our medicals were even referred as no date was mentioned to when it was finalized. 

Now, to decrypt what the DIAC assistant told me on the phone last week- I was told our medical reports were received and processing of the application has been commenced. When I asked if it was finalized, hesitantly she repeated "received" which *indicates *"Finalized" and attached to the application!!  

All my requested documents were e-mailed to the CO last friday again and all I can hope is a quick grant!! ray:

I hope this status of mine is of help to those who are in the same boat like I am.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shachi said:


> I finally received a reply from Health Strategies indicating that medicals have been finalized for both-me and my Husband. ( So relieved!!) I still don't know if our medicals were even referred as no date was mentioned to when it was finalized.
> 
> Now, to decrypt what the DIAC assistant told me on the phone last week- I was told our medical reports were received and processing of the application has been commenced. When I asked if it was finalized, hesitantly she repeated "received" which *indicates *"Finalized" and attached to the application!!
> 
> ...



:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
only into 2nd day of the week & a lot is happening already.

Positive vibe all around.

Cheers!


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello,

Just checked my inbox and i had my grant notification waiting to be opened...thanks to everyone in this forum without which i might have gone somewhat nuts....will pray for you so you too get the grant soon...

cheers, 

POLITO


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just checked my inbox and i had my grant notification waiting to be opened...thanks to everyone in this forum without which i might have gone somewhat nuts....will pray for you so you too get the grant soon...
> 
> ...


Heartiest congratulations to you POLITO.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just checked my inbox and i had my grant notification waiting to be opened...thanks to everyone in this forum without which i might have gone somewhat nuts....will pray for you so you too get the grant soon...
> 
> ...



:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Congratualtions and Celebrations!!


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just checked my inbox and i had my grant notification waiting to be opened...thanks to everyone in this forum without which i might have gone somewhat nuts....will pray for you so you too get the grant soon...
> 
> ...


Many congratulation on your grant....Wish you a good carrier ahead...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Any one knows the meaning of TRIM. 

I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with

IN- CONFIDENCE : CLIENT. what this means now... seniors pls throw some light on it


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just checked my inbox and i had my grant notification waiting to be opened...thanks to everyone in this forum without which i might have gone somewhat nuts....will pray for you so you too get the grant soon...
> 
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Any one knows the meaning of TRIM.
> 
> I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with
> 
> IN- CONFIDENCE : CLIENT. what this means now... seniors pls throw some light on it


Hi, please check a response from reacsvinoth earlier today as nelow. Thanks Vinoth it does make some sense to me.
"I guess TRIM stands for The Requirement is Met as i read in one of the other threads..."


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

shachi said:


> I finally received a reply from Health Strategies indicating that medicals have been finalized for both-me and my Husband. ( So relieved!!) I still don't know if our medicals were even referred as no date was mentioned to when it was finalized.
> 
> Now, to decrypt what the DIAC assistant told me on the phone last week- I was told our medical reports were received and processing of the application has been commenced. When I asked if it was finalized, hesitantly she repeated "received" which *indicates *"Finalized" and attached to the application!!
> 
> ...




Sorry i think i posted something wrong!!!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just checked my inbox and i had my grant notification waiting to be opened...thanks to everyone in this forum without which i might have gone somewhat nuts....will pray for you so you too get the grant soon...
> 
> ...




Congrats Polito....

Would you please share your timelines..... specially for your medicals...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi FOLKS,

Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...

I got my GRANT today.... I am very excited and happy . I am very thankful to all the members of this forum. Thanks Thanks Thanks people !! God Bless You All !! Best Of luck for people who are waiting for there Grants !!



IPS~


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> ...




Many Many Congrats IPS..... its been a very good and informative sessions with you here......

i would like to know if your medicals were referred???? if yes... then it means that they reached december WRT Referred Medicals processing.....

Congrats once again!

have a nice journey....


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just checked my inbox and i had my grant notification waiting to be opened...thanks to everyone in this forum without which i might have gone somewhat nuts....will pray for you so you too get the grant soon...
> 
> ...


Congrats Polito!!!!!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> ...


Congrats IPS!!!!!!!!!

And I dont think his medicals would have been referred...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Congrats IPS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I dont think his medicals would have been referred...


Thanks reachsvinoth & umairahmad,

No my meds were not referred. I called today morning at 4 am IST to ask that. The operator told me that Meds were fine. And then at 7 am i got the Grant.

Best Of Luck Guys !!

IPS~


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm back again haha
Good to see this thread again.
I have a question, but firstly sorry if this doesn't relate to medicals referred issues.
Beside the visa cease date, is there any rules about the maximum days to enter Australia for the first time?
For example, my visa was granted on 20 November 2012, so I must enter Australia for the first time before 20 January 2013 (60 days after the grant date).
Is there such a rule?
I've checked my grant letter, and there's no such rule, but I'm getting worried about it...
Because unluckily my departure got delayed until February or even until 1 April, what a pain haha.

Thanks guys!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

coblos said:


> Hi guys, I'm back again haha
> Good to see this thread again.
> I have a question, but firstly sorry if this doesn't relate to medicals referred issues.
> Beside the visa cease date, is there any rules about the maximum days to enter Australia for the first time?
> ...




AS far as i remember i've read it somewhere that the time for first entry is 1 year from the date of your PCC or Medicals whichever is earlier......

you may confirm this....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

coblos said:


> Hi guys, I'm back again haha
> Good to see this thread again.
> I have a question, but firstly sorry if this doesn't relate to medicals referred issues.
> Beside the visa cease date, is there any rules about the maximum days to enter Australia for the first time?
> ...



for PR 189/190/175/176 usually there is some rule, not sure about 442.

perhaps ask your CO/DIAC, since no condition attached in your letter.

but i can see DIAC talk about some validity period for 442.

*Occupational Trainee Visa (Subclass 442)*

Validity periods

The validity period of:
•the sponsorship is three years
•the nomination is 12 months
•the visa period is for the period specified in the approved nomination with a maximum of two years.


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Did anyone referred in Nov 1st week get grant or any further news so far?


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your support and experiences...I wish you all the best with your plans and dreams...Just be patient..

Cheers.

POLITO


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Did anyone referred in Nov 1st week get grant or any further news so far?


u forgot to mention eHealth 
did u try GH lately

btw, i m kinda positively surprised looking at number of Grants today in the forum - mostly Mid/Post Nov Applicants. 

Cheers!


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> for PR 189/190/175/176 usually there is some rule, not sure about 442.
> 
> perhaps ask your CO/DIAC, since no condition attached in your letter.
> 
> ...


Thx umar & thewall!
Seems my visa subclass is rather different.
So how about the old "annual leave" issue here?
Does it really affect the processing of referred medicals?


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

thewall said:


> u forgot to mention eHealth
> did u try GH lately
> 
> btw, i m kinda positively surprised looking at number of Grants today in the forum - mostly Mid/Post Nov Applicants.
> ...


You bet. I have been seeing all those happy messages from so many of them. I have just dropped a note to my CO asking him for updates (if any).

Worst case scenario : He would ask me to hold on to it further .
Best case scenario : He will shoot the grant email itself .

-PB


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

coblos said:


> Thx umar & thewall!
> Seems my visa subclass is rather different.
> So how about the old "annual leave" issue here?
> Does it really affect the processing of referred medicals?



dont worry. we will get grant in time before your 442 expire & dont forget u owe us beers in Sydney. 

cheers!


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Congrats Polito....
> 
> Would you please share your timelines..... specially for your medicals...



Hello Uma, 

med referred: Oct 4
Meds Finalised: Oct 26
2nd VAC payment: Dec 22
Grant: Jan 4

Cheers.

POLITOlane:


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

*GP to sent new test results to Immigration B Case team... What does this mean?*

Hi,

I've made an application for a 189 visa about a month back and have not been allocated a Case Officer yet. We did our medicals on 28 Dec 2012, at Medibank Health Solutions, Melbourne.

After the test, panel doctor told me that there was blood in my urine detected by the dipstick test. The doctor gave me a letter and asked me to give that to my General Practitioner to do another urine test using microscopy and culture. The letter advised my GP to send the new test results to "Immigration B Case Team, Medibank Health Solutions, Melbourne"

The link to arranging health examinations disappeared about 3 days after my initial examination. My GP said that the new report is OK (although blood is present amount is negligible) and that he would post it to the given address today.

After all this I'm feeling more confused now. I went through this thread and couldn't sort myself out as for the steps that would follow. How does the medical referral process work? Is my GP sending the report directly to MOC or is MOC a differnt team to whome my case would be forwarded once I get a CO? I would be very much grateful if you could kindly share any opinions or advise on steps I may need to follow.

Thanks in advance and wish you all the very best.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

i mailed health.strategies yesterday and here is their reply.........


*Thank you for your email. Unfortunately, we are only able to assist with system related matters.

If you would like to know about the status of the Health Examination, could you please forward your query to your visa processing officer; or to the visa processing centre where your visa application is being processed.*


Health strategies dont erspond to inquiries anymore.......... i think.!!!!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Hello Uma,
> 
> med referred: Oct 4
> Meds Finalised: Oct 26
> ...




Hi Polito...

your medicals were finalized pretty quickly......... 
i think thats because of your VISA Subclass....

Congrats!!!...........lane:


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> i mailed health.strategies yesterday and here is their reply.........
> 
> 
> *Thank you for your email. Unfortunately, we are only able to assist with system related matters.
> ...


at least you got reply i send email then 4 time and no reply till now..


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> i mailed health.strategies yesterday and here is their reply.........
> 
> 
> *Thank you for your email. Unfortunately, we are only able to assist with system related matters.
> ...


 Umairahmad,

I am surprised about the reply from health startegies,because today i got a reply from them confirming the finalization of medicals of my wife and son...they also confirmed the outcome is available for CO viewing.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

You mean to say you did your medicals on November 27 and it got finalized now????

Are you sure your medicals were referred..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> Umairahmad,
> 
> I am surprised about the reply from health startegies,because today i got a reply from them confirming the finalization of medicals of my wife and son...they also confirmed the outcome is available for CO viewing.




I think it too early for Dec folks to ask status, while Nov & even poor Oct (like me ) still waiting.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

thewall said:


> I think it too early for Dec folks to ask status, while Nov & even poor Oct (like me ) still waiting.



you are right thewall...


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

thewall said:


> I think it too early for Dec folks to ask status, while Nov & even poor Oct (like me ) still waiting.


You are right!!!!

But I expect your grant to come anytime this week.....
:clap2::clap2::clap2:

:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> I think it too early for Dec folks to ask status, while Nov & even poor Oct (like me ) still waiting.


DW you will get it anytime, remember to POKE your CO if he needs anything!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> you are right thewall...


but u can of course call DIAC i suppose, as GH mentioned. I had similar reply early December saying contact CO/DIAC

i think GH selectively responding since there could be technical glitches or whatever. Waiting is a real pain, specially when only kid left.


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> You mean to say you did your medicals on November 27 and it got finalized now????
> 
> Are you sure your medicals were referred..


I didn’t know the status of medicals until now...I was waiting for my Singapore COC and my CO replied during first week of Dec that he will proceed the application after Singapore COC and medicals...
When I got the COC on 3rd Jan I submitted it to CO but there was no response(thought that my medicals might be referred) hence I sent a mail to health strategies to know if my medical is referred and got the reply...
May be mine was not referred at all i dont know...Infact I was expecting a referral of my spouse medical because in my spouse x-ray they found a very small/tiny lung scar( as per my panel doctor advice we did CT scan and attached the report along with the X-ray) today i got the answer and i hope they are true...
The online status never changed since the beginning ,so i am not relying on it. I am afraid my CO(Team 2 - TS) is still on vacation...Another wait I suppose...
Will update you guys if anything comes up...


----------



## jamesbond321 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Hair stylist in Atlanta*

There is a great platform for all the hairstylist in Atlanta. Stay visit this thread for more details


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> DW you will get it anytime, remember to POKE your CO if he needs anything!!



I called DIAC last Friday, they stated again - still waiting for my Kids MED. Not sure if it is any technical issue. She didnt have any helath issue in her 4 years. Only slightly underweight.

fingers crossed


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> I think it too early for Dec folks to ask status, while Nov & even poor Oct (like me ) still waiting.




The Wall....

i m not sure whether my medicals are referred or not ........ thats y i am poking them again and again......... my medicals were received by CO or GH (concerned Authority)
on i think 31st December and right on 02nd JAN CO told me that they are with MOC.... now i am not sure whether it is a referral case ....... if so then how come medicals be referred so soon......... i think they should have taken even a 2-3 days to decide whether medicals are to be referred or not.........

so the reason behind mailing is that i m looking for a possibility that medicals may have not been referred.............

(I think normal medical cases are also seen by MOC first and then decided to be referred or not)........... thats all confusion!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> The Wall....
> 
> i m not sure whether my medicals are referred or not ........ thats y i am poking them again and again......... my medicals were received by CO or GH (concerned Authority)
> on i think 31st December and right on 02nd JAN CO told me that they are with MOC.... now i am not sure whether it is a referral case ....... if so then how come medicals be referred so soon......... i think they should have taken even a 2-3 days to decide whether medicals are to be referred or not.........
> ...



mate, if your CO already told u its with MOC (=Referred), sending GH repeated email wont make it processed any faster. We already discussed eHealth gets referred or Finalized in 48 hours (unless there is technical issue between your clinic & GH portal where they upload). and once referred it can take anywhere between 4-12weeks, in rare cases even more.

Goodluck


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi All,

Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- *I received my grant letter!!!*  arty:

This forum has been amazing and thank you each and everyone of you and for your valuable help and support.

PS: The Co that was allocated to me was not the same CO that issued the grant. Initials: CB


@ The Wall: I am sure you're next  If not this week, I am sure the next!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- *I received my grant letter!!!*  arty:
> 
> ...



:clap2::clap2::clap2:
lane:lane:lane:

WOW - one more of my team is done, 3 cheers!

seems MS is on leave, 
in any case, I need to get this Med thing sorted - still waiting for GH to come back.

Goodluck with your next steps - c ya in Sydney or Mel someday

Cheers!


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

thewall said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> WOW - one more of my team is done, 3 cheers!
> ...


Thanks The Wall.

Its not MS who has granted. Yep- I guess she is on vacation. Give them a call or drop a mail on friday. 

I will still be logging into this forum and will continue to help the rest. 

Will stay in touch!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

shachi said:


> Thanks The Wall.
> 
> Its not MS who has granted. Yep- I guess she is on vacation. Give them a call or drop a mail on friday.
> 
> ...



btw, update your signature. coffee is hot but waiting is over


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- *I received my grant letter!!!*  arty:
> 
> ...



Congratulation on your grant shachi....relief from lot of pains....


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- *I received my grant letter!!!*  arty:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sachi :clap2:..So when is the party? See you cant escape because i am also in Doha


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- *I received my grant letter!!!*  arty:
> 
> ...


Congrats Shachi !!

Coincidentally, I too mailed my CO last night, got up very early in the morning and was irritated to not find any response from him. I was not as lucky as you since my eVisa page still shows "in progress" . Would you mind sharing your med ref date so that I can set further expectations accordingly?

Congrats once again !!

-PB


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Congrats Shachi !!
> 
> Coincidentally, I too mailed my CO last night, got up very early in the morning and was irritated to not find any response from him. I was not as lucky as you since my eVisa page still shows "in progress" . Would you mind sharing your med ref date so that I can set further expectations accordingly?
> 
> ...


I am not really sure if my medicals were referred. If they were, not sure when because, once I got them done on the 21st Nov, they were uploaded on the 22nd and by 26th ish the link disappeared. My PCC and health requirements on my eVisa remained as "requested" until today morning.

Only after I e-mailed the GH I was informed that my medicals were finalized on monday morning which is the 7th of Jan. Hope this helps.


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone who received their visa recently.

Thank you for sharing your information with all of us still waiting, its an inspiration and gives us hope!


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

shachi said:


> I am not really sure if my medicals were referred. If they were, not sure when because, once I got them done on the 21st Nov, they were uploaded on the 22nd and by 26th ish the link disappeared. My PCC and health requirements on my eVisa remained as "requested" until today morning.
> 
> Only after I e-mailed the GH I was informed that my medicals were finalized on monday morning which is the 7th of Jan. Hope this helps.


Since the finalization took over a month so, I think we can assume them to be referred. What was your subclass? Was it 189? If yes then I have all the more reasons to be baffled further since mine were referred ahead of you. I tell you, these GH guys always make sure that we are never able to derive any conclusions from their actions.

Can only keep praying !!

-PB


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Since the finalization took over a month so, I think we can assume them to be referred. What was your subclass? Was it 189? If yes then I have all the more reasons to be baffled further since mine were referred ahead of you. I tell you, these GH guys always make sure that we are never able to derive any conclusions from their actions.
> 
> Can only keep praying !!
> 
> -PB



i dont see u in this sheet, but there is still someone waiting 93+ days
so r u not alone. :ranger:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

thewall said:


> i dont see u in this sheet, but there is still someone waiting 93+ days
> so r u not alone. :ranger:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1


You are scaring me mate .

I have faith in god and Im sure Im gonna get the good news pretty sooner than that 

-PB


----------



## vcwong (Jun 28, 2011)

My wife & my son (2months old) done their e-health submission since 29.11.2012. We're in subclass 175. 
We delayed the submission due to wife's pregnancy.
As to date, we have yet to receive any feedback.
I emailed to HOC for the request of the status.
Waiting is a bit crucial now.
Can anyone advise me how long do they take?


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Anybody have any news on the current dates being processed by the GH..


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

shachi said:


> I am not really sure if my medicals were referred. If they were, not sure when because, once I got them done on the 21st Nov, they were uploaded on the 22nd and by 26th ish the link disappeared. My PCC and health requirements on my eVisa remained as "requested" until today morning.
> 
> Only after I e-mailed the GH I was informed that my medicals were finalized on monday morning which is the 7th of Jan. Hope this helps.


Hi....congratz for ur grant!
Am waiting for grant for abt 2 months now...meds were finalised on 13th of nov,2012...that wat my evisa portal says...
Can u tell me watz the mail id to contact GH...i need to mail them regearding the status bcoz my CO seems to have problems in viewing my medicals status....he asks me confirm if my medicals were uploaded by the panel doc properly..

P.S ...i dunno if my medicals were referred or not as there was no status update, but it was finalised in 2 months time. So who should i mail now?? Wats GH or MOC....


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

POLITO said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just checked my inbox and i had my grant notification waiting to be opened...thanks to everyone in this forum without which i might have gone somewhat nuts....will pray for you so you too get the grant soon...
> 
> ...


Hearty congratz polito....best wishes for ur new journey!!


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- I received my grant letter!!!  arty:
> 
> ...


Congrats shachi. I too mailed my CO from Team 4 but no reply lets see when I get reply.Congrats again.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi....congratz for ur grant!
> Am waiting for grant for abt 2 months now...meds were finalised on 13th of nov,2012...that wat my evisa portal says...
> Can u tell me watz the mail id to contact GH...i need to mail them regearding the status bcoz my CO seems to have problems in viewing my medicals status....he asks me confirm if my medicals were uploaded by the panel doc properly..
> 
> P.S ...i dunno if my medicals were referred or not as there was no status update, but it was finalised in 2 months time. So who should i mail now?? Wats GH or MOC....


I am really sorry for your medicals.
Below is the contact details of both GH and Health Strategies. Please try to contact both describing your case with the reference of your CO's points.

Global Health : [email protected]
Health Strategies : [email protected]

Best of luck.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

nishaon said:


> I am really sorry for your medicals.
> Below is the contact details of both GH and Health Strategies. Please try to contact both describing your case with the reference of your CO's points.
> 
> Global Health : [email protected]
> ...


Thanks a lot nisha....
Can u tell me any dos/donts while mailing them...what should i mention like essential details....
The subject line should contain so n so sort of unwritten stuff...
Is there contact numbers to call them 
directly?


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

nishaon said:


> I am really sorry for your medicals.
> Below is the contact details of both GH and Health Strategies. Please try to contact both describing your case with the reference of your CO's points.
> 
> Global Health : [email protected]
> ...



@Saradha and to all:

I would recommend you all mailing to health Strategies rather than Global Health as GH mails back an automated response. With respect to HS- incase you dont receive a reply, send in another reminder and attach your medical receipt if possible. This was my experience. 


@Sardha-> Why don't you try calling DIAC ? There could be a technical fault somewhere. IF HS states your medicals were finalized, the CO should not have a problem as they attach it with your main application.


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> dont worry. we will get grant in time before your 442 expire & dont forget u owe us beers in Sydney.
> 
> cheers!


Haha sure mate!
I really hope I will depart to Australia soon,
after the referred problem then come this delay departure... what a pain honestly haha
Wish you guys here get your finalization soon,
The golden email will come!


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

saradha said:


> Thanks a lot nisha....
> Can u tell me any dos/donts while mailing them...what should i mention like essential details....
> The subject line should contain so n so sort of unwritten stuff...
> Is there contact numbers to call them
> directly?


Yes, it will be better if you contact health strategies.
Nothing to worry. Just politely tell them your situation including your CO's comments and ask for their advise on this circumstance.
Oh, don't forget to mention your TRN number.
In subject you can write like: "Seeking your kind information regarding health assessment"

Phone number of Global Health: 
+61 2 8666 5777


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Yes, it will be better if you contact health strategies.
> Nothing to worry. Just politely tell them your situation including your CO's comments and ask for their advise on this circumstance.
> Oh, don't forget to mention your TRN number.
> In subject you can write like: "Seeking your kind information regarding health assessment"
> ...


did u get thru this number, i thought its only a answering machine. If u could tell what time u called them


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all, i had applied for visa 190 and my occupation is Conference and Event Organisors. I am owner of my firm and waiting for grant. But today i got call from australian Embassy for Inquiry and they conversate with me for atleast 10 - 15 min. They were continuosly asking abt my way of work, my duties and abt my staff. I had given answers with confidence but still feeling a little nervous by thinking whether all will go well or not. anybody with same experience pls share your thoughts


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

thewall said:


> did u get thru this number, i thought its only a answering machine. If u could tell what time u called them


try to call them early morning (4:30 am IST) and i get opportunity to talk to operator in around 20 mins) remember this is the best time to call them as i personally experienced it and from many others...best of luck


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi all, i had applied for visa 190 and my occupation is Conference and Event Organisors. I am owner of my firm and waiting for grant. But today i got call from australian Embassy for Inquiry and they conversate with me for atleast 10 - 15 min. They were continuosly asking abt my way of work, my duties and abt my staff. I had given answers with confidence but still feeling a little nervous by thinking whether all will go well or not. anybody with same experience pls share your thoughts


well such i think this is the 1st time on this form some one got call for such type of verification...let wait for reply any other member in case any one faced this thin...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> try to call them early morning (4:30 am IST) and i get opportunity to talk to operator in around 20 mins) remember this is the best time to call them as i personally experienced it and from many others...best of luck


Did u mean DIAC, i have spoken twice already. My Kids Med is not with them.
the number given above is GH - i guess.


4:30am Delhi time, r u serious dude


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi all, i had applied for visa 190 and my occupation is Conference and Event Organisors. I am owner of my firm and waiting for grant. But today i got call from australian Embassy for Inquiry and they conversate with me for atleast 10 - 15 min. They were continuosly asking abt my way of work, my duties and abt my staff. I had given answers with confidence but still feeling a little nervous by thinking whether all will go well or not. anybody with same experience pls share your thoughts


Congrates, seems they r too fast paced these days with Skillselect.
if AHC give positive feedback & your Med not referred, probably your Grant is not that far.

Cheers!


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

thewall said:


> Did u mean DIAC, i have spoken twice already. My Kids Med is not with them.
> the number given above is GH - i guess.
> 
> 
> 4:30am Delhi time, r u serious dude


Yes i am talking about the DIAC number..i talked to them on the time i mentioned i mean it man...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Yes i am talking about the DIAC number..i talked to them on the time i mentioned i mean it man...


ok, but Delhi is too cold now  I called'em at 7am, was on hold for about 20 min too (both days). someone in this forum said he called at 10AM and had to wait only 10 min !

anyway, i dont think DIAC cant sort out my issue unless they receive MED results from HOC. I need get this GH/HOC thing sorted now.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> did u get thru this number, i thought its only a answering machine. If u could tell what time u called them


Oh sorry, I didn't try to call there.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

nishaon said:


> Yes, it will be better if you contact health strategies.
> Nothing to worry. Just politely tell them your situation including your CO's comments and ask for their advise on this circumstance.
> Oh, don't forget to mention your TRN number.
> In subject you can write like: "Seeking your kind information regarding health assessment"
> ...


Thanks again mate....
Just saw ur post after mailing hoc n hs seperately...
lemme hope n pray that there is a positive response


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

rkumar1 said:


> try to call them early morning (4:30 am IST) and i get opportunity to talk to operator in around 20 mins) remember this is the best time to call them as i personally experienced it and from many others...best of luck


Hi kumar,

Are u talking about calling diac at 4.30 am or the above said number which is to contact global health?
I saw someone mention that its juz an answering machine....did u actually talk to someone via that number...


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi kumar,
> 
> Are u talking about calling diac at 4.30 am or the above said number which is to contact global health?
> I saw someone mention that its juz an answering machine....did u actually talk to someone via that number...



i am talking about this number (+61 11 300364613)


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hearty congratz polito....best wishes for ur new journey!!


Hi Saradha, 

Thank you very much. After such a long wait, it finally came through. I will pray for you and the rest so that you get your visa. Thank you again and best of luck..

Cheers.

POLITOlane:


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

POLITO said:


> Hi Saradha,
> 
> Thank you very much. After such a long wait, it finally came through. I will pray for you and the rest so that you get your visa. Thank you again and best of luck..
> 
> ...



Congratulations. Good job.


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Congratulations. Good job.



Thank you so much Janne. Hope you get your soon too. 

Cheers.

POLITOlane:


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

POLITO said:


> Thank you so much Janne. Hope you get your soon too.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> POLITOlane:


Thank you POLITO. 

Don't order too much vodka in the plane. *wink*


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Yes, it will be better if you contact health strategies.
> Nothing to worry. Just politely tell them your situation including your CO's comments and ask for their advise on this circumstance.
> Oh, don't forget to mention your TRN number.
> In subject you can write like: "Seeking your kind information regarding health assessment"
> ...


Hi All,
I wrote a mail to [email protected] yesterday and here is the reply I have got just now;
------------------------------
Dear XYZ,

Thank you for your email. Unfortunately, we are only able to assist with system related matters.

If you would like to know about the status of the Health Examination, could you please forward your query to your visa processing officer; or to the visa processing centre where your visa application is being processed.

Regards,
ABC,
Health Strategies and Coordination Section
Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
Email: Health.Stra[email protected] Fax: +61 2 6264 1380

people our business

I am unable to understand if the above mail id is the right one to enquire about the MED status !!!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- *I received my grant letter!!!*  arty:
> 
> ...



Congrats Shachi..... your medicals link disappeared on 26th Nov and mine on 30th Dec..... Not to close but hoping for the best very soon!!! C ya in SA / NSW / Sydney...........


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

shachi said:


> @Saradha and to all:
> 
> I would recommend you all mailing to health Strategies rather than Global Health as GH mails back an automated response. With respect to HS- incase you dont receive a reply, send in another reminder and attach your medical receipt if possible. This was my experience.
> 
> ...




Shachi... i mailed H.Strategies but they just replied that they can only respond to technical issues.....( Something like that, mail already posted on the forum) so i think even HS is not replying properly and hiding things.....


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi All,
> I wrote a mail to [email protected] yesterday and here is the reply I have got just now;
> ------------------------------
> Dear XYZ,
> ...



Hi All,
Please let me know if anyone has any clue as to what to do to get the update ! Anyways I have already sent mail to my CO and waiting for his reply. 

Thanks....


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

I guess the only two ways left out are either mail the CO or call the DIAC call center..

Because all the options of reaching the GH directly are closed now.

Other than that, if you are generally on the lookout for what are the timelines of the cases currently processed by the GH, this thread itself will be of a great help...


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

Wel first iof all many many many congratulations for all who got their grants. 

My medicals were referred on 21st Nov 2012 (I got the referred status from online status date mentioning further medicals referred on 21 Nov and my CO also confirmed me that my Medicals are currently under review of MOC. anwyays its dammmmmmmm to wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait and wait. I am really getting in frustration now. Few dyas back i read somewhere that the GH is currently processing 1st week of Nov, dont know when our turn will come, its a hell to wait , really dont know what to do


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi All,
> Please let me know if anyone has any clue as to what to do to get the update ! Anyways I have already sent mail to my CO and waiting for his reply.
> 
> Thanks....




whenever you get a response from CO please share it here... .as my medicals date is 31st Dec........so a bit closer to yours..............can infer some results.....


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

@SARAdha 

Wel few days back when u told us that you are not getting the automated reply from your CO then i told you that its dam sure that your CO is not getting the emails (did nt get any reply from you). This was the situation faced by me few days back, i was also not getting the auto generated emails and so my CO was also not replying, i use Contact a Department link to email the DIAC which they sent further to my CO who gave me the reply instantly. i think you technically contributed the delay in the processing. anyways the things will be dam good i am sure. praying for you and all.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Passion,

Can you please provide the link thru which you contacted DIAC...

Also, since both of our medicals seem to have been referred almost during the same time, lets keep in touch and share our updates..

Do update your timelines in the google docs sheet as well.. 

Please pm me your mail id..


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi Passion,
> 
> Can you please provide the link thru which you contacted DIAC...
> 
> ...


ya i got ur timeline yesterday and was thinking that its same to mine, brother u justh ve to see at the bottom of the (online status link) there is a tab (contact department-contact us-contact DIAC etc) one of out of these, click on this type ur message and it will eb forwarded to the CO by the DIAC. tell them the issue as well.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi All,
> I wrote a mail to [email protected] yesterday and here is the reply I have got just now;
> ------------------------------
> Dear XYZ,
> ...


Yes, the ID is correct.
I don't know why they are not providing information to your request.
May be they are pissed off by getting too many requests from the applicants.
This proves that they need more skilled people like us.


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> whenever you get a response from CO please share it here... .as my medicals date is 31st Dec........so a bit closer to yours..............can infer some results.....


Hi,
Surely I will post it.
Thanks.


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Guys - Please start counting me in the list of GRANT holders from now on.

Got the GRANT letter @ 6 AM today. Can't believe it still. Feel really blessed. My CO was kinda god sent. I wrote to him a day before and he responded with my grant letter.

I continue praying for all those who are waiting for their grant. Keep hanging in there. Just to share things, I might be the only one here who has never written or called GH while waiting for meds finalization. So I would suggest all of you to just be patient and have faith in the almighty.

Thanks for all your support. This thread has been an extended family to me all this while.

-PB


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Guys - Please start counting me in the list of GRANT holders from now on.
> 
> Got the GRANT letter @ 6 AM today. Can't believe it still. Feel really blessed. My CO was kinda god sent. I wrote to him a day before and he responded with my grant letter.
> 
> ...



:clap2::clap2::clap2:

congrates, 
when did u do Med/ref date?


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

thewall said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> congrates,
> when did u do Med/ref date?


It was referred on 5th Nov 2012.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> It was referred on 5th Nov 2012.



seems I m the odd one out left strandred from Oct *** end.

getting concerned now


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Guys - Please start counting me in the list of GRANT holders from now on.
> 
> Got the GRANT letter @ 6 AM today. Can't believe it still. Feel really blessed. My CO was kinda god sent. I wrote to him a day before and he responded with my grant letter.
> 
> ...


Congrats PB .. atleast now post your signature with timeline


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Guys - Please start counting me in the list of GRANT holders from now on.
> 
> Got the GRANT letter @ 6 AM today. Can't believe it still. Feel really blessed. My CO was kinda god sent. I wrote to him a day before and he responded with my grant letter.
> 
> ...




Many Many Congrats PB......... so November's 1st week's medicals are in process or have been processed.......!!!!


Cheers!!!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi guys, i got a mail from CO and he said that my application is being processed and will contact me if they require anything else. also they wrote that *I CAN SEE YOUR MEDICALS HAVE BEEN **UNDERTAKEN*. Now what that means now .......... r they referred or CO is seeing them. Pls Advice


----------



## ref1107 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi

I am a bit confused at the moment my partner and i applied for a 457, our medicals were couriered at the samee time. His has benn finalised and mine says "Health Requirements Outstanding". please help


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hearty congratz PB...keep us posted abt further decisions abt ur move!
@nisha...i mailed hs n gh yesterday but no reply from either...am getting increasingly concerned as i dont even know if my medicals finalised status has reached my co! 
Now gonna passively wait hoping that action wud be taken without even notifying me..


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Team 6,adelaide anyone...who is waiting for grant?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hearty congratz PB...keep us posted abt further decisions abt ur move!
> @nisha...i mailed hs n gh yesterday but no reply from either...am getting increasingly concerned as i dont even know if my medicals finalised status has reached my co!
> Now gonna passively wait hoping that action wud be taken without even notifying me..


why dont u call DIAC to find out.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

thewall said:


> why dont u call DIAC to find out.


Actually I called diac a month back...the operator informed us that everything is perfect in the system n medicals are finalised too...she said she will send a reminder to my co.
But co never responded or updated the status online...then in response to our mail via 'contact the dept' link,got a mail from the team id for the first time telling that meds of my hubby r not finalised even though i know its done...confusing,huh?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

saradha said:


> Actually I called diac a month back...the operator informed us that everything is perfect in the system n medicals are finalised too...she said she will send a reminder to my co.
> But co never responded or updated the status online...then in response to our mail via 'contact the dept' link,got a mail from the team id for the first time telling that meds of my hubby r not finalised even though i know its done...confusing,huh?


well - i called DIAC twice. I had to tell each applicant's name to get status of each one seperately.

did u just asked only your's or each applicant's status seperately


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Guys - Please start counting me in the list of GRANT holders from now on.
> 
> Got the GRANT letter @ 6 AM today. Can't believe it still. Feel really blessed. My CO was kinda god sent. I wrote to him a day before and he responded with my grant letter.
> 
> ...


Congrats PB!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

thewall said:


> well - i called DIAC twice. I had to tell each applicant's name to get status of each one seperately.
> 
> did u just asked only your's or each applicant's status seperately


Myself n my son r secondary applicants in my hubby's application. He was the one who made the call...so he was given info on his name. But now his medicals status is the one questioned by co.

My co asks us to confirm with panel doctor if the ehealth was uploaded properly....panel doctor refers to the one at india or the one at global health who reviewed our referred file ??(assuming that a referral took place in our case) is there any way to know if his case was referred or not? There is no online status to confirm it...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

saradha said:


> Myself n my son r secondary applicants in my hubby's application. He was the one who made the call...so he was given info on his name. But now his medicals status is the one questioned by co.
> 
> My co asks us to confirm with panel doctor if the ehealth was uploaded properly....panel doctor refers to the one at india or the one at global health who reviewed our referred file ??(assuming that a referral took place in our case) is there any way to know if his case was referred or not? There is no online status to confirm it...



now dont tell me u havnt checked the status yourself online
use your TRN & other details if u r old 175 applicant (like your signature tells)

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Panel Doctor is the one in India.


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello,

I have query about manual medical center average processing time now a days, if anybody gone through this route.
In my case near to my current location in Iraq only have manual medical center. E-medical center option seems very expensive as need air traveling/ may be also require more than one visits etc.
2ndly i logged my app on 14th Dec and CO yet not assigned,should i go for medical?


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

thewall said:


> now dont tell me u havnt checked the status yourself online
> use your TRN & other details if u r old 175 applicant (like your signature tells)
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> ...


 come on thewall, there is not a single hour that passes without me checking my online status...
It clearly shows me that our medicals are finalised on 13/11/2012....am watching it for 2 months now...
My panel doc i.e., fortis hospial,bangalore says they did the uploading part long ago n no records are
Available now for verification.....but without them uploading it,there would never been finalisation right....

I dont know if my medicals were referred bcoz there was no such status update....
12 sep....medicals received
13 nov ....medicals finalised....nothing in between these....do u infer anything regarding referral??


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

saradha said:


> come on thewall, there is not a single hour that passes without me checking my online status...
> It clearly shows me that our medicals are finalised on 13/11/2012....am watching it for 2 months now...
> My panel doc i.e., fortis hospial,bangalore says they did the uploading part long ago n no records are
> Available now for verification.....but without them uploading it,there would never been finalisation right....
> ...



there should have been some referral dates between Received & Finalized.
anyhow, i think u have done your part, now just wait for CO instruction


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Saradha, What was the last commnication between you and CO?


----------



## donkphilip (Jul 30, 2012)

Guys,

Here is my news. Today I called DIAC. After a 20mins hold, sweet lady took the call and confirmed that my wife's medical (Only one outstanding remains) which was referred since OCT 30TH was finalized. Hopefully I am expecting my dream letter soon. I thing they all most completed oct cases. 
"THE WALL", next is yours.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Good to hear such positive news!!!!!

Keep up the spirit GH!!!!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Guys - Please start counting me in the list of GRANT holders from now on.
> 
> Got the GRANT letter @ 6 AM today. Can't believe it still. Feel really blessed. My CO was kinda god sent. I wrote to him a day before and he responded with my grant letter.
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!!!!!

Thats great news.. This is finally some concrete evidence that GH has reached November cases...

Maybe my D-day is not far away... fingers crossed... :juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## Mudgil (Mar 14, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Guys - Please start counting me in the list of GRANT holders from now on.
> 
> Got the GRANT letter @ 6 AM today. Can't believe it still. Feel really blessed. My CO was kinda god sent. I wrote to him a day before and he responded with my grant letter.
> 
> ...


Hi PB,
Many many congratulations on your grant.... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: and I agree with you as this forum has been my extended family too during the journey of my grant... 

Congratulations once again and wish you all the best....

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

saradha said:


> Team 6,adelaide anyone...who is waiting for grant?


 Its us, team 6 adelaide. Med done on 19NOV, dont know when its referred and no further status update.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

donkphilip said:


> Guys,
> 
> Here is my news. Today I called DIAC. After a 20mins hold, sweet lady took the call and confirmed that my wife's medical (Only one outstanding remains) which was referred since OCT 30TH was finalized. Hopefully I am expecting my dream letter soon. I thing they all most completed oct cases.
> "THE WALL", next is yours.


Thank you so much. Did u do your Med test in Delhi?
Hope your words come true 

Cheers!


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi PB,
> Many many congratulations on your grant.... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: and I agree with you as this forum has been my extended family too during the journey of my grant...
> 
> Congratulations once again and wish you all the best....
> ...


Thanks Mudgil, hope ur preps are going on in full swing. Hopefully we shall meet in some other thread or if not anywhere else then maybe AU .


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats great news.. This is finally some concrete evidence that GH has reached November cases...
> 
> Maybe my D-day is not far away... fingers crossed... :juggle::juggle::juggle:


Thanks !!

Drop an email to your CO if it's over 8 weeks. I am not sure but I guess my grant might have been delayed for another week had I not followed up with my CO. That's just my suggestion.

-PB


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

thewall said:


> seems I m the odd one out left strandred from Oct *** end.
> 
> getting concerned now


TheWall - Don't lose heart. Im sure your grant is just round the corner. Trust me you would forget all your agonies and frustrations the moment you see you grant email. Atleast with me that happened.

-PB


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Many Many Congrats PB......... so November's 1st week's medicals are in process or have been processed.......!!!!
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


Thanks Umair.

We had a great time sharing our thoughts. Keep in touch.

-PB


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Thanks Umair.
> 
> We had a great time sharing our thoughts. Keep in touch.
> 
> -PB




PM me your email if you dont mind....


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Guys - Please start counting me in the list of GRANT holders from now on.
> 
> Got the GRANT letter @ 6 AM today. Can't believe it still. Feel really blessed. My CO was kinda god sent. I wrote to him a day before and he responded with my grant letter.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, great to hear this. First week of November is getting grant will bring smiles to the faces who are waiting patiently for more than 7 weeks 
All the best PB_aussie
Cheers!
ATA


----------



## donkphilip (Jul 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> Thank you so much. Did u do your Med test in Delhi?
> Hope your words come true
> 
> Cheers!


No, I did mine in Bangalore.


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Guys - Please start counting me in the list of GRANT holders from now on.
> 
> Got the GRANT letter @ 6 AM today. Can't believe it still. Feel really blessed. My CO was kinda god sent. I wrote to him a day before and he responded with my grant letter.
> 
> ...


Congratulations PB!! so happy for you. Hopefully all of us who are still waiting will hear good news soon. Best of luck on your next steps! :clap2:


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

thewall said:


> there should have been some referral dates between Received & Finalized.
> anyhow, i think u have done your part, now just wait for CO instruction


Hi Wall,

Where we can check the status of medical test? For me Medical link is disappeared now in VISA application.

Thanks


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Hi Wall,
> 
> Where we can check the status of medical test? For me Medical link is disappeared now in VISA application.
> 
> Thanks


that was possible in the old VISA subclass, not for us in SkillSelect. In new system finalized may show a "BF" attachment against your MED online. & Status will say "Received" and your link disappeared perhaps indicates Med results had been successfully uploaded by your Clinic. It may get finalized or referred in 48 hours.

Cheers!


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Thewall! Eagerly waiting for Grant


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Guys - Please start counting me in the list of GRANT holders from now on.
> 
> Got the GRANT letter @ 6 AM today. Can't believe it still. Feel really blessed. My CO was kinda god sent. I wrote to him a day before and he responded with my grant letter.
> 
> ...


Congratulation Aussie on you grant...best of luck for future dear....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Friends finally the Magic moment came in my inbox today evening with Grant letter. I don't know till now how many times i checked it..I am so happy..can't explain in word...

I would like to say big thanks to all of you guys who helped me and guided throughout the process....best of luck to all my friends and wish you all get you letters soon...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends finally the Magic moment came in my inbox today evening with Grant letter. I don't know till now how many times i checked it..I am so happy..can't explain in word...
> 
> I would like to say big thanks to all of you guys who helped me and guided throughout the process....best of luck to all my friends and wish you all get you letters soon...



:clap2::clap2::clap2:
Now, thats fast.

which team -btw


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

thewall said:


> seems I m the odd one out left strandred from Oct *** end.
> 
> getting concerned now


"You are not alone
I am here with you
..."

Getting serious now, I understand that even grade A meds get referred to MOC if they come from a HR country, but if one of the applicants get's their meds finalized on 17th of Dec why so long for the other one. Same meds grade A, one it is finished the other not... 
And my CO said he would not answer e-mails asking about meds anymore. Well I asked him twice and both times he answered only for my wife's meds, for mine nothing again 
And I send a mail to MOC on the 16th of Nov and two days ago I got a reply that I should be patience that there is a back log and so on and so forth...
Pff...


----------



## Newborn (Nov 15, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends finally the Magic moment came in my inbox today evening with Grant letter. I don't know till now how many times i checked it..I am so happy..can't explain in word...
> 
> I would like to say big thanks to all of you guys who helped me and guided throughout the process....best of luck to all my friends and wish you all get you letters soon...


Hi Kumar,

Congrats. How long it took for your medicals to get updated in the portal and the acknowledgement by CO and status change in the portal ? 

Regds


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fivetd said:


> "You are not alone
> I am here with you
> ..."
> 
> ...


honestly, i dont have any clue. why different applicants under same TRN getting finalized months apart

but check out donkphilip post, he was in similar situation. Got spouse finalized today (ref Oct30th).

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

thewall said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Now, thats fast.
> 
> which team -btw


Adelaide Team 2 , CO - MM

Thank you...


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Newborn said:


> Hi Kumar,
> 
> Congrats. How long it took for your medicals to get updated in the portal and the acknowledgement by CO and status change in the portal ?
> 
> Regds


meds done on 13th Dec..Co assigned on 20th and sent all requested docs same day..after that no change in status till today morning when i checked in TRN..and now in the evening it's mentioned VISA granted.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Last day of this week just started. I am hopping for some good news but I am sure with my luck I am hoping for nothing...


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> meds done on 13th Dec..Co assigned on 20th and sent all requested docs same day..after that no change in status till today morning when i checked in TRN..and now in the evening it's mentioned VISA granted.


Congrats...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Congrats...


@mja123, i see your timelines closer to mine.

when did u do Med, was it referred too?


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hurrray... finally the wait is over...I got my grant just now...
Thanks to all those helped me in this forum 
@the wall- yes it was referred... what's your med status


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Change you signature, and prepare for a party!!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Hurrray... finally the wait is over...I got my grant just now...
> Thanks to all those helped me in this forum
> @the wall- yes it was referred... what's your med status




:clap2::clap2:

when was your Med ref


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Hurrray... finally the wait is over...I got my grant just now...
> Thanks to all those helped me in this forum
> @the wall- yes it was referred... what's your med status


Congrats!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends finally the Magic moment came in my inbox today evening with Grant letter. I don't know till now how many times i checked it..I am so happy..can't explain in word...
> 
> I would like to say big thanks to all of you guys who helped me and guided throughout the process....best of luck to all my friends and wish you all get you letters soon...




Congrats rkumar1.......... and best of luck for your journey!!!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Hurrray... finally the wait is over...I got my grant just now...
> Thanks to all those helped me in this forum
> @the wall- yes it was referred... what's your med status



Congrats mja123............ Please update the sheet at

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1

with your details.........so that it will help us all!!!!!!!!


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Congrats...



Thank you Mja123..you will also going to celebrate same happiness soon..


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Congrats rkumar1.......... and best of luck for your journey!!!


Thanks a lot buddy..


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Hurrray... finally the wait is over...I got my grant just now...
> Thanks to all those helped me in this forum
> @the wall- yes it was referred... what's your med status



Congrats mja123!!!!

When were ur medicals referred..


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Thanks a lot buddy..


Congrats rkumar1!!!!!

Were ur medicals referred.. If so, on what date..


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Congrats rkumar1!!!!!
> 
> Were ur medicals referred.. If so, on what date..


Thanks Dude..and best of luck to you


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Thanks Dude..and best of luck to you


Were ur meds referred...


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Were ur meds referred...



i don't think so if meds were referred then it wasn't that quick


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Adelaide Team 2 , CO - MM
> 
> Thank you...


Congratulations, my CO is same as yours from the same team 
All the best and enjoy the moment. This week hearing second grant coming from Team 2. Encouraging news. Fingers crossed ;o)


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

My CO was actually Team 2 with initials SK..

But when I sent a mail yesterday asking about medical referred details, I got mail from another CO from the same Team 2 with initials SO'B.

Does that mean my CO has changed.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

ATA said:


> Congratulations, my CO is same as yours from the same team
> All the best and enjoy the moment. This week hearing second grant coming from Team 2. Encouraging news. Fingers crossed ;o)


We saw a post on this thread PB_Aussie who got referred on November 5th has got his grant..

So maybe urs is not very far away...

Do keep us updated on any happenings.. Also, maybe u can drop a mail to your CO next week..


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> My CO was actually Team 2 with initials SK..
> 
> But when I sent a mail yesterday asking about medical referred details, I got mail from another CO from the same Team 2 with initials SO'B.
> 
> Does that mean my CO has changed.


Same thing happened to me as my CO was different and visa granted by a different CO..


----------



## donkphilip (Jul 30, 2012)

*VISA GRANTED*:clap2:


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

donkphilip said:


> *VISA GRANTED*:clap2:


Congratulations Mate !

:clap2::clap2:

IPS~


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

donkphilip said:


> *VISA GRANTED*:clap2:


Many congratulation donkphilip on your grant...


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi friends 

To whom we need to contact if we want to stamping on our passport (i know its not necessary to get stamp on passport) 
where we need to go
they will do stamping same day or need to wait for couple of days and how to pay fees ?


----------



## donkphilip (Jul 30, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> To whom we need to contact if we want to stamping on our passport (i know its not necessary to get stamp on passport)
> where we need to go
> they will do stamping same day or need to wait for couple of days and how to pay fees ?


For visa stamping, u should contact VFS office. u search for VFS office mumbai, bangalore etc. Per passport they will change 4000/-Rs. Plus additional VFS change (below 800/-Rs). It will take 15 working days to get back ur stamped passport.


----------



## donkphilip (Jul 30, 2012)

IPS said:


> Congratulations Mate !
> 
> :clap2::clap2:
> 
> IPS~


Thanks u and rkumar1. Best of luck.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

donkphilip said:


> *VISA GRANTED*:clap2:




Congrats Don!!!


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

donkphilip said:


> VISA GRANTED:clap2:


Congratulation buddy...... Good to hear.... Happiness all around.....


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

congrats donkphilip!! i have similar timelines as yours.. hoping to get the grant soon..


----------



## donkphilip (Jul 30, 2012)

rks890 said:


> congrats donkphilip!! i have similar timelines as yours.. hoping to get the grant soon..



Good luck bro.


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

*Great News*

Today i called DIAC, The staff was very cooperative, i dnt have to wait much coz i called them ryt at 9:00 am. The lady told that ur CO is not at leaves but he is nt at office as well. i will talk to him personally regarding the medicals and will communicate him your concerns.


so the CO mailed me back stating as Follows:

Your health assessments were referred to the MOC on 26/11/2012 and the latest update from their office is that they are currently processing health assessments received on 26/11/2012. This suggests that they should be finalised very soon.

26.11.12 wow i guess it will help all of us alot


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Passion said:


> Today i called DIAC, The staff was very cooperative, i dnt have to wait much coz i called them ryt at 9:00 am. The lady told that ur CO is not at leaves but he is nt at office as well. i will talk to him personally regarding the medicals and will communicate him your concerns.
> 
> 
> so the CO mailed me back stating as Follows:
> ...



WOW - 26th Nov  sounds incredible speed :clap2:

makes me all the more concerned though - ours were 31st Oct, still waiting for kids Med


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

thewall said:


> WOW - 26th Nov  sounds incredible speed :clap2:
> 
> makes me all the more concerned though - ours were 31st Oct, still waiting for kids Med


Dont worry brotherrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,, but plz call them at DIAC, what they are doing with ur medicals???? i guess if ur case officer is female and she is treating ur medicals as the final marriage paper and she dont wanna it finalised


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Passion said:


> Dont worry brotherrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,, but plz call them at DIAC, what they are doing with ur medicals???? i guess if ur case officer is female and she is treating ur medicals as the final marriage paper and she dont wanna it finalised


What has sex to do with the decision part?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Passion said:


> Dont worry brotherrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,, but plz call them at DIAC, what they are doing with ur medicals???? i guess if ur case officer is female and she is treating ur medicals as the final marriage paper and she dont wanna it finalised


I dont think CO plays any role here, one could only request CO to priority upgrade in cases like 457 (ENS) subclass.

I m trying contact GH & Clinic, if there is any techinical glitch.


----------



## vcwong (Jun 28, 2011)

Passion said:


> Today i called DIAC, The staff was very cooperative, i dnt have to wait much coz i called them ryt at 9:00 am. The lady told that ur CO is not at leaves but he is nt at office as well. i will talk to him personally regarding the medicals and will communicate him your concerns.
> 
> 
> so the CO mailed me back stating as Follows:
> ...


I just wondering are they processing all the medical in the same office based on the medical report receive date?
If yes, then it's really slow coz my wife submitted her e-health medical on 29/11/2012. We have sent reminder to CO regarding our status but without any feedback.
I'm kinda concern on the status now.


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

thewall said:


> I dont think CO plays any role here, one could only request CO to priority upgrade in cases like 457 (ENS) subclass.
> 
> I m trying contact GH & Clinic, if there is any techinical glitch.


Ya brother u must do it now, coz in rare cases it happens , as u know some sep cases were just finalised few days back, i hope ur nt among those but it seems there is some technical issue at their end, u should contact them at earliest. call them ryt at 9:00 AM so u will nt have to wait much. 

I m sure u query will be solved if u will be able to call them . Insh


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

So any grants today??????

lets hope for the best this week!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

yup - show us some grants man... show us some COs


----------



## edcerteza (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi to all, just want to share my experience, i have posted here before and im a silent follower of this thread. My meds were referred on Oct. 19 and it was finalised on Dec. 14, 2012. Until an hour ago i am waiting for my visa grant letter. I have emailed my CO 5 times and still no reply so i have thought of asking opinion by email to my MRT lawyer before if he knows how long will it take visa to be granted after meds finalisation and he replied just today that he has received the grant letter and he sent it to me, i was granted VISA last Dec. 28, 2012 and only today that i have looked at the grant letter!!

visa lodged - nov 2007 FS 176 paper lodged, elctrical engr. technologist
pooled decision - nov 30, 2010 (got 95 pts. DIAC did not give pts to my work experience)
MRT appeal march 2011
Positive decision sept 2012
meds/pcc oct 5 2012
meds done oct 13, 2012
meds received by co oct 18
referred oct 19
finalised dec 14.
VISA GRANT DEC 28, 2012!!!:after 5 long years..

Dont lose hope to all waiting for finalisation. If you feel there's something wrong and your not getting what you want, you can always try to email or call the relevant person as i have read here in this thread.
Thanks to all who have posted their experience, at least it eased my anxiety in waiting, it really helped...


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

All folks!!!

we are all waiting for our medicals, but are medicals the final step in grant??? i mean is there any case or anyone with the experience of CO asking for Experience letters, Form80, Kids Birth Certs..... etc etc....... after finalization of medicals???

usually CO finalizes case and wait for Medicals as the last step towards grant....... but do we have any contrary experience as defined above??? if yes then we should again start worrying about all other docs..................


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

Unfortunately, I´m joining this group :/. I front loaded all my documents before CO allocation, but it seems my medicals were referred on 21/12, although my panel doctor told me my results were excellent.

I know the current waiting time are around 2 months. Is there a way to check the status of your medicals evaluation by Global health?.

Best!


----------



## edcerteza (Dec 14, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> All folks!!!
> 
> we are all waiting for our medicals, but are medicals the final step in grant??? i mean is there any case or anyone with the experience of CO asking for Experience letters, Form80, Kids Birth Certs..... etc etc....... after finalization of medicals???
> 
> usually CO finalizes case and wait for Medicals as the last step towards grant....... but do we have any contrary experience as defined above??? if yes then we should again start worrying about all other docs..................



Usually the CO asks for all of the above you have said first and after you have given them then request for medicals and PCC based on my experience. If after referred and finalised then he will ask to sign form 815 undertaking if there is a condition that needs to be followed up in australia and if there is none then visa grant.


----------



## tanyanch (Dec 19, 2012)

Passion said:


> Today i called DIAC, The staff was very cooperative, i dnt have to wait much coz i called them ryt at 9:00 am. The lady told that ur CO is not at leaves but he is nt at office as well. i will talk to him personally regarding the medicals and will communicate him your concerns.
> 
> so the CO mailed me back stating as Follows:
> 
> ...


Paper or electronic medical results?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

*Current Processing Dates for MEDICALS*

Folks!!!

unlike SA SS Portal, where they regularly update current processing dates of SS Applications, there is no proper way of knowing current processing date of medicals, except contacting the GH.

where according to my experience they didn't even reply satisfactorily......

i request you all that if anybody gets some information from GH regarding current medicals processing dates, please do keep us all posted about that............

as PASSION did today and we came to know that current processing date lies in the last week of November...........


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Folks!!!
> 
> unlike SA SS Portal, where they regularly update current processing dates of SS Applications, there is no proper way of knowing current processing date of medicals, except contacting the GH.
> 
> ...


Wel thanks umair but its my obligation to provide as much info as i can. If from pakistan someone wanna call, call ryt at 3:35 am = 9:00 am at adelaid as it helped not to wait for 20 to 30 odd minutes before u can talk to operator. There is no harm to talk with ur CO, if u got a solid stand to talk. DIAC Staff is very cooperative.


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

tanyanch said:


> Paper or electronic medical results?


Electronic brother


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Passion said:


> Wel thanks umair but its my obligation to provide as much info as i can. If from pakistan someone wanna call, call ryt at 3:35 am = 9:00 am at adelaid as it helped not to wait for 20 to 30 odd minutes before u can talk to operator. There is no harm to talk with ur CO, if u got a solid stand to talk. DIAC Staff is very cooperative.


Yes Passion you are right............ but as my medicals were referred on 31st Dec i think, so i dont wanna disturb them rite now..... and want to wait for some time... i think this would be a wise decision at the moment to wait at least for a month..... Also advised by forum members!!!! 

i was initially really curious but by the time i realized that its no use calling or mailing them, its too early..... will surely contact them after a few days....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bonkler said:


> Unfortunately, I´m joining this group :/. I front loaded all my documents before CO allocation, but it seems my medicals were referred on 21/12, although my panel doctor told me my results were excellent.
> 
> I know the current waiting time are around 2 months. Is there a way to check the status of your medicals evaluation by Global health?.
> 
> Best!


if u look at the sheet, waiting time varies a lot without any known pattern 

cheers!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> if u look at the sheet, waiting time varies a lot without any known pattern
> 
> cheers!



Hey, Did you call DIAC today?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Hey, Did you call DIAC today?



nope, i didnt call DIAC since 4th Jan, dropped email to CO late last week but no response yet. i think it wont help until GH clears all applicant under same TRN.

i m following up with GH, waiting for their response on my case.

fingers crossed.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> nope, i didnt call DIAC since 4th Jan, dropped email to CO late last week but no response yet. i think it wont help until GH clears all applicant under same TRN.
> 
> i m following up with GH, waiting for their response on my case.
> 
> fingers crossed.


Good Luck Man


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

Passion said:


> Today i called DIAC, The staff was very cooperative, i dnt have to wait much coz i called them ryt at 9:00 am. The lady told that ur CO is not at leaves but he is nt at office as well. i will talk to him personally regarding the medicals and will communicate him your concerns.
> 
> 
> so the CO mailed me back stating as Follows:
> ...


To me this sounds like a typo or a mistake on the CO's part. From this forum alone there are so many people that have been referred between the 1st of Nov to the last week of Nov. Only one referred on Nov 5 got the grant. So it doesn't make sense that they are almost done with November. I'd say it'll take a couple of more weeks for them to be done with November (according to the pattern and speed that they have been using for the last few months)...

These couple of weeks seems like the longest for me ugh


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

has any one come to a conclusion as to why meds are referred in the first place? 2 months isssss way long than I can wait


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> has any one come to a conclusion as to why meds are referred in the first place? 2 months isssss way long than I can wait



u shud kno by now if u got lucky or referred (if u did it on 11th).
did u check/call DIAC helpdesk.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Rockron said:


> To me this sounds like a typo or a mistake on the CO's part. From this forum alone there are so many people that have been referred between the 1st of Nov to the last week of Nov. Only one referred on Nov 5 got the grant. So it doesn't make sense that they are almost done with November. I'd say it'll take a couple of more weeks for them to be done with November (according to the pattern and speed that they have been using for the last few months)...
> 
> These couple of weeks seems like the longest for me ugh



Nope, I have seen some grants for Nov 3rd week.
check the sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

thewall said:


> Nope, I have seen some grants for Nov 3rd week.
> check the sheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1


That's because that one was paper based. It's been determined that paper meds are processed faster for some reason.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> u shud kno by now if u got lucky or referred (if u did it on 11th).
> did u check/call DIAC helpdesk.


No, My clinic told me they will upload on Monday or maximum by Tuesday, there is kite festival so it is understaffed on Monday...


I checked my Organize your Health Link on sunday and it was there...Now it is gone..

I dont want to call DIAC...Gonna be super frantically anxious if it takes time to get through them or if they give vague/ please wait sorta answers....We dont know or stuff sorta answers you know...

So just trying to be calm...By th way how do you know if they are referred or not...I dont tihnk I have CO assigned atm


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Rockron said:


> That's because that one was paper based. It's been determined that paper meds are processed faster for some reason.


not really, at least 2 of them were eHealth.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> No, My clinic told me they will upload on Monday or maximum by Tuesday, there is kite festival so it is understaffed on Monday...
> 
> 
> I checked my Organize your Health Link on sunday and it was there...Now it is gone..
> ...



Well - your link disappeared itself tells me, clinic must have uploaded successfully.
now its time enough to test your luck, referred or not.

if u r single  applicant, its all the more likely that its already finalized.

Cheers!


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

thewall said:


> not really, at least 2 of them were eHealth.


Sorry I don't see that. I'm looking at meds referred and not meds performed.

*engtoaus * is one referred on Nov 23 (paper based)

who's the other one that's been referred on the last week of November and got a grant?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> Well - your link disappeared itself tells me, clinic must have uploaded successfully.
> now its time enough to test your luck, referred or not.
> 
> if u r single  applicant, its all the more likely that its already finalized.
> ...



Nope have wiffeyyy tagging along with me! She is healthy as a horse though...Well, she could say the same about me actually.. 

<.<
>.>

Safe, she is not reading this post


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Rockron said:


> Sorry I don't see that. I'm looking at meds referred and not meds performed.
> 
> *engtoaus * is one referred on Nov 23 (paper based)
> 
> who's the other one that's been referred on the last week of November and got a grant?



well, many dont know they got referred and i'd imagine anyone waited more than week for eHealth must have got referred. it doesnt take eHealth more than 48 hours to finalize. i myself had one secondary applicant finalized in 48 hours of upload, rest 3of us got referred.

i look @ u - bring us next good news

cheers!


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

thewall said:


> well, many dont know they got referred and i'd imagine anyone waited more than week for eHealth must have got referred. it doesnt take eHealth more than 48 hours to finalize. i myself had one secondary applicant finalized in 48 hours of upload, rest 3of us got referred.
> 
> i look @ u - bring us next good news
> 
> cheers!


I am discounting the ones that "don't know" because the delay could have been contributed to other things in their application, xmas break, and CO on vacation etc...

I plan to send an email to my CO by the end of the week to know exactly what's going on. She has been responsive so far. I'll keep us posted :juggle:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> well, many dont know they got referred and i'd imagine anyone waited more than week for eHealth must have got referred. it doesnt take eHealth more than 48 hours to finalize. i myself had one secondary applicant finalized in 48 hours of upload, rest 3of us got referred.
> 
> i look @ u - bring us next good news
> 
> cheers!


How do you know if applicant is referred or finalized?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I mean does it say that applicant #2 is finalised or something?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> I mean does it say that applicant #2 is finalised or something?


yep - DIAC client service desk have access to some sort of portal I believe. they told me name by name & status of each. u might get puzzled if they tell u only "received"


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Whats the no of DIAC to call n how to call from india


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Whats the no of DIAC to call n how to call from india


Since u have CO, open any attachment your CO sent in the 1st email.

Ctl+F
Telephone

or check the footer of the pdf.
for example 189 I kno will be Adelaide, 190 could be Brisbane or Adelaide (not sure which one in your case)

************************************************************ 
ADELAIDE SA 5001 • Telephone: 61 1300 364 613 • Facsimile: 08 7421 7615 •


----------



## kalsr (Sep 8, 2012)

Dear All!

I have received following update from CO regarding medicals on 24/12/2012,

"Health and medicals were referred to the Medicals officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) on the 09/11/2012, for further assessment. MOC are currently processing medicals which were referred at the beginning of October, so I expect there to be 1 – 2 months before we have an outcome" 

Currently which medical referred cases are under process, and when will second week of November cases will be process? Anyone whose case is recently finalized, which was referred in the month of November? 

Kindly share your experience and views plz.

Regards


----------



## vcwong (Jun 28, 2011)

kalsr said:


> Dear All!
> 
> I have received following update from CO regarding medicals on 24/12/2012,
> 
> ...


I sent email to my CO but no feedback yet.
My wife's medical submitted on 29/11/2012. What i dont understand is the status still shows medical received. I don't see medical refered or finalised. 
Any idea what does this really mean?!?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

kalsr said:


> Dear All!
> 
> I have received following update from CO regarding medicals on 24/12/2012,
> 
> ...


what a confusion are they creating..... on one hand they are mailing to PASSION that medicals from 26/11/2012 are under process and on the other hand they are saying to kalsr that medicals from first week of october are under process.........

i really don't understand that!!!!!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

i came to know about a case where medicals were referred on 05/10/2012 and finalized / Visa Granted on 26/12/2012.....

it is somewhat an indication that November cases may have been started....

atleast that is a concrete reference ........ No guessing!!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

How do I contact GH?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> How do I contact GH?




+61 1300 364 613

[email protected]


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> +61 1300 364 613
> 
> [email protected]



Thanks!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,


Any reviews for Sadhu Vaswani Mission medical Center New Delhi and Max MedCenter New Delhi?

Which one should I go for ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Any reviews for Sadhu Vaswani Mission medical Center New Delhi and Max MedCenter New Delhi?
> ...


I went for Sadhu waswani - as it was close by.
We (me and wifey) were done in an hour - we have appointment at 3PM (Frid)- we were free by 4 pm. They uploaded result on Monday. Wifey results were facing some tech issue - but this got resolved in a weeks time.
Per person charge was 2450 Rs.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> I went for Sadhu waswani - as it was close by.
> We (me and wifey) were done in an hour - we have appointment at 3PM (Frid)- we were free by 4 pm. They uploaded result on Monday. Wifey results were facing some tech issue - but this got resolved in a weeks time.
> Per person charge was 2450 Rs.



Thanks Superm, 
I Have few questions
1. My mother went through a surgery for uterus removal. do I need to mention that ?
2. I take occasionally Asthma inhaler (like once in a month, basically when there is season change or cold weather). Do I need to mention that in "Please list all prescirption medications you are taking?"
3. My father is a smoker and use to drink around 10 years back when he was in defence services. Do i need to mention both Smoker and Acholic in the question where they ask if you are addicted to any drug or alchol?
4. My mother and father both take occasional BP medicine. like once in a month when they feel BP is going high. Do I need to mention that in drugs prescription?

5. Will any of the above issue create a problem ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Superm,
> I Have few questions
> 1. My mother went through a surgery for uterus removal. do I need to mention that ?
> 2. I take occasionally Asthma inhaler (like once in a month, basically when there is season change or cold weather). Do I need to mention that in "Please list all prescirption medications you are taking?"
> ...


For all questions - I have one answer that be truthful for all the things - and when in doubt if you should tell or not - I believe you should; as the usual medicine traces can be seen by the test they do (am not sure on this - but I believe thats the case).. am no expert - but I don't think any of this will impact negatively, as they majorly see any major issue with health.
Yeah, perhaps due to these - your case may be referred, but then again A rated cases are also referred sometimes. So, I would suggest do share details. 

Perhaps some more experienced expat can throw more light on this..

Best of luck!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> For all questions - I have one answer that be truthful for all the things - and when in doubt if you should tell or not - I believe you should; as the usual medicine traces can be seen by the test they do (am not sure on this - but I believe thats the case).. am no expert - but I don't think any of this will impact negatively, as they majorly see any major issue with health.
> Yeah, perhaps due to these - your case may be referred, but then again A rated cases are also referred sometimes. So, I would suggest do share details.
> 
> Perhaps some more experienced expat can throw more light on this..
> ...



I am fine with everything... But I want to understand that should a person who use to drink 10 years back be classified as an addict to alcohol ? I mean to say the questions says about addiction. What should I take this as? 

people drink Alcohol daily or weekly as well, So they would be termed as addict? I am confused...


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Can a person (In Australia) call DIAC on my behalf and ask about my medicals? would they tell him the details or should i do it myself.....????? as calling from australia or even visiting the health processing office of DIAC can be easily arranged......

Any Idea???


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Any reviews for Sadhu Vaswani Mission medical Center New Delhi and Max MedCenter New Delhi?
> ...


MAX med center is best my reports got uploaded 3rd day morning.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Could anyone guide me for medicals, like if a main applicant, spouse and a child are three applicants, and give medicals..but if we have shown a mother as a dependent to the main applicant, does she also have to go for medicals,even if she is not travelling with us to Australia??


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

anyone from Chennai to go for medicals to Apollo hospitals or have already done with APOLLO CHENNAI?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Could anyone guide me for medicals, like if a main applicant, spouse and a child are three applicants, and give medicals..but if we have shown a mother as a dependent to the main applicant, does she also have to go for medicals,even if she is not travelling with us to Australia??


yes - if you have shown any dependent (even if not moving) - would have to go for medical.
If you don't want that - then you need to clarify this on assignment of CO that your mother is not dependent (you don't need any proof to prove that she is not dependent on you!)


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> MAX med center is best my reports got uploaded 3rd day morning.



Thanks rkumar1... Were you alone or accompanies by co-applicants? and was there any issue in uploading the medicals?


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> what a confusion are they creating..... on one hand they are mailing to PASSION that medicals from 26/11/2012 are under process and on the other hand they are saying to kalsr that medicals from first week of october are under process.........
> 
> i really don't understand that!!!!!


well ur ryt but see again at his message it was a information provided by the DIAC as on 24.12.2012. and my info was as on 14.1.2013


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks rkumar1... Were you alone or accompanies by co-applicants? and was there any issue in uploading the medicals?


I am not alone. my wife is also with me for meds. there was no issue while MAX operator uploaded my docs..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> I am not alone. my wife is also with me for meds. there was no issue while MAX operator uploaded my docs..


That is tech prob - that depends from case to case. Person who went next to me on Sadhu faced no prob. He was also with his wife!


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

superm said:


> That is tech prob - that depends from case to case. Person who went next to me on Sadhu faced no prob. He was also with his wife!


thats true..couple who just went through there meds before me meds are reffered for them and they are still waiting as i am touch with them they told me this thing...depends on our luck


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Passion said:


> well ur ryt but see again at his message it was a information provided by the DIAC as on 24.12.2012. and my info was as on 14.1.2013


Oh !............ then its really fast and encouraging!!!!


----------



## kalsr (Sep 8, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Oh !............ then its really fast and encouraging!!!!


Hmmm...! so good new will be very soon hopefully...


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Oh !............ then its really fast and encouraging!!!!


and remember when CO gives u information , what i have evaluate is that different groups of people lets say 5 per group is processing the medicals,(as per the info provided by my frend who worked for 2 yrs in canadian immigration deptt) when CO updates u , he probably takes the current processing date of the group randomly selected. The efficient group is might be processing 26th Nov and the less efficient is processing may be 1st week of Nov, so if u r lucky enough your medicals are maybe with efficient group.

but again fast processing was expected, and dat was that after the intro of the skill select the real back log of the medicals which was in Sep, Oct is now over. Less candidates in Nov and more less in December due to skill select and Xmas. i asked my Co for urgent processing of the medicals, he replied me that ur med were referred in 26th Nov and currently they are processing the same date, so i expect to finalise ur application very soon.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, today i called DIAC and i got to wait for 6 to 7 min to talk to the operator. She told me that my my n my family medicals are finalised and my application is under routine processing ... I think she said routine checking. Ya routine checking. Just want to know from other expats how much time is taken for routine checking as from my timeline you will come to know that they inquired abt my business from me on 9 jan n again on 14 jan by making a crank call n showed as they r my clients. Just to know how long i have to wait now.


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi,
> Surely I will post it.
> Thanks.


Hi,

I just spoke with the DIAC customer care and she confirmed that my Health report was referred on 9th Nov 2012. 
I was under the impression that It was referred on 13th Dec 2012. 
I am feeling a bit better as I have saved 1 month for sure.

As per the thread, I guess GH is surely working on NOV 2012 cases now. Right !!!

If so, I should be hoping to hear something very soon from them !!!

Any comments please ...

-Robinhood


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi, today i called DIAC and i got to wait for 6 to 7 min to talk to the operator. She told me that my my n my family medicals are finalised and my application is under routine processing ... I think she said routine checking. Ya routine checking. Just want to know from other expats how much time is taken for routine checking as from my timeline you will come to know that they inquired abt my business from me on 9 jan n again on 14 jan by making a crank call n showed as they r my clients. Just to know how long i have to wait now.



Wow, congrates on Med Finalization, it must have saved u 2+ months waiting.

what time did u call DIAC


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just spoke with the DIAC customer care and she confirmed that my Health report was referred on 9th Nov 2012.
> I was under the impression that It was referred on 13th Dec 2012.
> ...



Hi Thewall,

I request you to comment on the above posting please. I guess you are one senior person as far as the experience on this thread is concerned regarding dealing with GH and MED issues.

Another unusual stuff DIAC representative told me. She gave me the DIRECT phone number of the CO and asked me to contact him/ her !!!

I am wondering If I should contact CO on the direct number ! Has anyone tried it before as I do not remember anyone mentioning it, at least on this thread....

Thanks,
Robinhood


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi Thewall,
> 
> I request you to comment on the above posting please. I guess you are one senior person as far as the experience on this thread is concerned regarding dealing with GH and MED issues.
> 
> ...


hey mate, i m one of u - waiting over 80+ days now for my Kids Med (501) finalization. I thought my kid is little underweight and hence referred but i found the tables GH refers where it mentions Kids under 3rd percentile in Height/Weight/BMI my be referred whereas my kid's percentile is below 50th but above 40th percentile.

btw, DIAC staff gave me my COs direct number too (not sure why). I m kinda lost and completely frustrated. HS tried to help me out but i still didnt see any reply from GH.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi, today i called DIAC and i got to wait for 6 to 7 min to talk to the operator. She told me that my my n my family medicals are finalised and my application is under routine processing ... I think she said routine checking. Ya routine checking. Just want to know from other expats how much time is taken for routine checking as from my timeline you will come to know that they inquired abt my business from me on 9 jan n again on 14 jan by making a crank call n showed as they r my clients. Just to know how long i have to wait now.




u mean your medicals were referred on 31st December and finalised today?????


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> u mean your medicals were referred on 31st December and finalised today?????



like said earlier, once uploaded - eHealth has all the likelihood of getting Finalized in 48 hours, (if not referred)


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> like said earlier, once uploaded - eHealth has all the likelihood of getting Finalized in 48 hours, (if not referred)



@ The Wall!!!

i think i am not getting him correctly.... but what i get is that his medicals were performed on 22nd of December and on 16th of Jan they got finalised...... if not referred than they should have been finalized on 02nd jan or somewhere near to it due to the vacations schedule............

may be i am getting him wrong.....??????? 

but if finalized on 16th or so then it means they were referred and got finalized.....


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

thewall said:


> hey mate, i m one of u - waiting over 80+ days now for my Kids Med (501) finalization. I thought my kid is little underweight and hence referred but i found the tables GH refers where it mentions Kids under 3rd percentile in Height/Weight/BMI my be referred whereas my kid's percentile is below 50th but above 40th percentile.
> 
> btw, DIAC staff gave me my COs direct number too (not sure why). I m kinda lost and completely frustrated. HS tried to help me out but i still didnt see any reply from GH.


Hi thewall,

By any chance did you call your CO on that number directly and spoke ? Please do let me know your experience. I too would call CO if He does not reply back by Frday.

Thanks,


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

kalsr said:


> hmmm...! So good new will be very soon hopefully...


insha allah!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi thewall,
> 
> By any chance did you call your CO on that number directly and spoke ? Please do let me know your experience. I too would call CO if He does not reply back by Frday.
> 
> Thanks,



I tried to call CO, but no one picked up, then i dropped email & waiting for reply. but i still believe if GH doesnt return the file, CO will have very little to do for us.

btw, which team & your CO initial?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> I tried to call CO, but no one picked up, then i dropped email & waiting for reply. but i still believe if GH doesnt return the file, CO will have very little to do for us.
> 
> btw, which team & your CO initial?


Any mail to GH on status?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Any mail to GH on status?


Yep, they promised to look into my Kids med today. 
waiting for Miracle


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Good Luck  Waiting for golden Email!!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> Wow, congrates on Med Finalization, it must have saved u 2+ months waiting.
> 
> what time did u call DIAC


8:30 am indian time


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> u mean your medicals were referred on 31st December and finalised today?????


nopee... i completed my medicals on 31 dec n uploaded by clinic on 4 jan.... i called today to ask n they said they r not reffered n they r finalised.... my case is going thru routine checking


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> nopee... i completed my medicals on 31 dec n uploaded by clinic on 4 jan.... i called today to ask n they said they r not reffered n they r finalised.... my case is going thru routine checking




Okies! Great!!! 

Best of Luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> like said earlier, once uploaded - eHealth has all the likelihood of getting Finalized in 48 hours, (if not referred)


thewall,

How should we know if medical is referred?
Thanks.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> thewall,
> 
> How should we know if medical is referred?
> Thanks.



If u have CO, u could ask/email
If u dont have CO, u could call DIAC help desk

I think GH, DIAC, CO all have access to some common portal, where they check MED status if u provide your TRN/Client ID.


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> If u have CO, u could ask/email
> If u dont have CO, u could call DIAC help desk
> 
> I think GH, DIAC, CO all have access to some common portal, where they check MED status if u provide your TRN/Client ID.


thewall,

Thank you for your reply. I don't have CO yet, I applied visa last Dec 18 and did Medical on January 4. Can you please tell me the contact number for DIAC? I checked the website and are a lot of location and I don't know which one.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> thewall,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I don't have CO yet, I applied visa last Dec 18 and did Medical on January 4. Can you please tell me the contact number for DIAC? I checked the website and are a lot of location and I don't know which one.



if u r 189 applicant, most likely it wud be Adelaide ASPC.

Telephone + 61 1300 364 613


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi guys, how long this routine checking takes place as DIAC operator told me that my medicals are finalised but my case is going thru routine checking... Getting a bit impatient now


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi guys, how long this routine checking takes place as DIAC operator told me that my medicals are finalised but my case is going thru routine checking... Getting a bit impatient now


You shd be happy that major hurdle is cleared...you can expect grant within a month now


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi all, my husbands meds were referred on 10th December and was originally told it would take 8 weeks, ( this would be up next week) however I have heard from my agent today and the CO told her they are working on cases from 26th Oct!!!!! and it will be a further 7 weeks!!! So all in all it will have been about 15 weeks from being referred to hearing anything ......i am feeling so impatient!!!!! Lets hope they will speed up now the summer holidays are coming to an end!!!


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

thewall said:


> I tried to call CO, but no one picked up, then i dropped email & waiting for reply. but i still believe if GH doesnt return the file, CO will have very little to do for us.
> 
> btw, which team & your CO initial?


Mine is TEAM 33 and CO initials RL


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi guys, how long this routine checking takes place as DIAC operator told me that my medicals are finalised but my case is going thru routine checking... Getting a bit impatient now


Mine has been pending for more than two months now, not sure if this depends on being from a HR country, or based on the application.

Hope you get your grant soon
Al


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Please provide your input. Today I came to know from CO that my medical is “referred to MOC”. MOC stands for Medical Officer Of Commonwealth. Anyone aware of it, what exactly it meant.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Please provide your input. Today I came to know from CO that my medical is “referred to MOC”. MOC stands for Medical Officer Of Commonwealth. Anyone aware of it, what exactly it meant.


That's not a good news. It means it may take around 2 months to get finalized.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Anyone from Chennai who has applied for 190 in Dec or Jan first week and have already done medicals at Apollo Hospitals????? PLEASE share your experiences...




application 3-1-2013, pcc chennai in process, pcc south korea in process, medicals-no, co not yet??


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

superm said:


> That's not a good news. It means it may take around 2 months to get finalized.


CO also said same thing that there is delay of 2 months in reffered case.
Thanks superm


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Please provide your input. Today I came to know from CO that my medical is “referred to MOC”. MOC stands for Medical Officer Of Commonwealth. Anyone aware of it, what exactly it meant.




Mine are also with MOC since 31st Dec or 02nd Jan........ not sure....


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Anyone from Chennai who has applied for 190 in Dec or Jan first week and have already done medicals at Apollo Hospitals????? PLEASE share your experiences...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had Medical in Dec and its very simple process will not more than 1-2 hours 
depends on the rush.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Mine are also with MOC since 31st Dec or 02nd Jan........ not sure....


Dont worry Umair we will get grant. Also I am expecting fast processing as holidays are over now. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

umairahmad said:


> @ The Wall!!!
> 
> i think i am not getting him correctly.... but what i get is that his medicals were performed on 22nd of December and on 16th of Jan they got finalised...... if not referred than they should have been finalized on 02nd jan or somewhere near to it due to the vacations schedule............
> 
> ...


Sometimes I can't understand the difference between referred and deferred.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Dont worry Umair we will get grant. Also I am expecting fast processing as holidays are over now. Lets hope for the best.



I mailed my CO but got reply as under, from a different CO with initials BK.. 

"*Thank you for your email. I can advise that all medicals were referred on 31/12/12. I cannot specify the date when they will be cleared however. Your patience in this regard is appreciated*"

ashish...... what else can we do except wait wait and wait......


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

I can see the Medicals as with status as BF for my spouse and myself...can any one let me know what does it mean?

ICT BA ACS:26/06 ,+ve IELTS:R8,W6,L7,S8.5 21/04,EOI:189(60 points)07/07, invited 01/11, lodged: 23/11, Ack:10/12, PCC: wife 18/12/12 self 18/12/12, Medicals 07/12/2013 CO 17/01/13


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi,

Where can I see status for medicals? how we come to know whether it is referred or finalized?
We did our medicals on 9th January, and the lady at the hospital said there is a problem uploading our results. She mailed health center and is awaiting response. how much is needed normallly?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Somebody please give the good news that 

"*Processing of December Medicals have started....*"


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Somebody please give the good news that
> 
> "*Processing of December Medicals have started....*"


I dont think so,, my meds were referred in 2nd week of Nov, they haven't been finalized yet, so I dont think so they have started with meds referred in Dec.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kark said:


> I can see the Medicals as with status as BF for my spouse and myself...can any one let me know what does it mean?
> 
> ICT BA ACS:26/06 ,+ve IELTS:R8,W6,L7,S8.5 21/04,EOI:189(60 points)07/07, invited 01/11, lodged: 23/11, Ack:10/12, PCC: wife 18/12/12 self 18/12/12, Medicals 07/12/2013 CO 17/01/13


BF generally means Brought Forward = finalized!


----------



## vcwong (Jun 28, 2011)

Dear all,
I think currently HOC is facing some uploading issue. My wife's report could not be uploaded with some system failure. Being informed that they're changing from e-health to e-medical?!?
Not very sure on the actual situation. Any has the same problem?


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

harraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where can I see status for medicals? how we come to know whether it is referred or finalized?
> We did our medicals on 9th January, and the lady at the hospital said there is a problem uploading our results. She mailed health center and is awaiting response. how much is needed normallly?



I send an email to CO.You can also call +611300364613. If you have submitted ii before 1st July then you can check at https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

I found some information related to Referred case of medical. Here is the link
Assessment of Health Examination Results


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> I found some information related to Referred case of medical. Here is the link
> Assessment of Health Examination Results



Do you have any idea about these "Certain Countries" for which MOC referral be done?


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Do you have any idea about these "Certain Countries" for which MOC referral be done?


Sorry, I have no idea.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Do you have any idea about these "Certain Countries" for which MOC referral be done?


No worries. As from the forum - we know that India and SL - does not happen to be in this list - as there are people from both countries who were not referred for meds before receiving grant!


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

*More wait ??!!*

Any one that had medicals referred on October 2012 and got it finalised...I just need to track where global health stands????!!!  :ranger:


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

My wife's medicals were referred on the 1st of November and finalized on the 17th of December. But mine, referred same time or maybe earlier and no news so far. So realy I don't get it how they manage all of this.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

fivetd said:


> My wife's medicals were referred on the 1st of November and finalized on the 17th of December. But mine, referred same time or maybe earlier and no news so far. So realy I don't get it how they manage all of this.




Which Team???


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> Any one that had medicals referred on October 2012 and got it finalised...I just need to track where global health stands????!!!  :ranger:


Send an email to your CO and find out where you stand. Supposedly they are pretty much done with October referrals.


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

thewall said:


> Yep, they promised to look into my Kids med today.
> waiting for Miracle


Hi Thewall,

How did you manage to get a confirmation from GH because many people including me did not get a response from them.If you could help us with this please.


Thanks 
robinhood


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

How do we find the list of hospitals that have online e-health facility and what is the process.
Will something be shown in the application page itself?
Please help


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi Thewall,
> 
> How did you manage to get a confirmation from GH because many people including me did not get a response from them.If you could help us with this please.
> 
> ...



Hey, i think they reply when your turn comes in the queue. perhaps next week they will reach Nov 1st week backlog.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Shanki said:


> How do we find the list of hospitals that have online e-health facility and what is the process.
> Will something be shown in the application page itself?
> Please help


click the link "organize health" follow instructions & select clinic of your choice. (note it depends on your usual country of residence that u selected during application submission)

Chennai (Madras)


*Medical and Radiology Clinic 
Apollo Heart Centre*
156 Greams Road
Chennai 600 006
Telephone: +91 44 6060 1066 
Mobile: +91 9551 011 666 
Email:
[email protected]
[email protected]
Hours: 9 am to 3 pm
Doctor(s):
Dr Vedapudi Kothandaraman Prakash
Dr Haripriya Jagadish
Dr Rama Narasimhan


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> Any one that had medicals referred on October 2012 and got it finalised...I just need to track where global health stands????!!!  :ranger:


i have almost same time line as of you, have not heard of any thing about my medicals too.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Which Team???


My Case Office is from Team 6 with initials M.E.
But if they are with MOC I don't know what he can do about it, maybe tell them to expedite the process but who knows, everything is unsure with MOC.


----------



## Newborn (Nov 15, 2012)

thewall said:


> like said earlier, once uploaded - eHealth has all the likelihood of getting Finalized in 48 hours, (if not referred)


Yes, it gets reflected as soon as the CO changes it to Health Requirements Finalized and not necessarily be any fixed time.


----------



## Newborn (Nov 15, 2012)

paki_migrant said:


> i have almost same time line as of you, have not heard of any thing about my medicals too.


Hi paki_migrant,

CO should take a look and change it, otherwise, I see no issues there.

Good luck.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fivetd said:


> My Case Office is from Team 6 with initials M.E.
> But if they are with MOC I don't know what he can do about it, maybe tell them to expedite the process but who knows, everything is unsure with MOC.


i think yours must be thru by now.

better giv'em a buzz, they will tell u the status, unfortunately I might need to wait longer - since there is some Chracter assessment pending - i can also see a link in my online status. they said wait a couple of week more, if i dont hear anything, there might be longer wait ahead. Now God knows wht does tht mean for me


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

thewall said:


> i think yours must be thru by now.
> 
> better giv'em a buzz, they will tell u the status, unfortunately I might need to wait longer - since there is some Chracter assessment pending - i can also see a link in my online status. they said wait a couple of week more, if i dont hear anything, there might be longer wait ahead. Now God knows wht does tht mean for me


I also have that link there for a while now. If I go on the link Form 80 pops up but I already sent my CO form 80 for both applicants and it was sent at the time CO was allocated so back in October.

So if we have that link we are undergoing external checks also?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fivetd said:


> I also have that link there for a while now. If I go on the link Form 80 pops up but I already sent my CO form 80 for both applicants and it was sent at the time CO was allocated so back in October.
> 
> So if we have that link we are undergoing external checks also?


do you remember when did that link pop up ?


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Maybe about 2 weeks after I sent the docs CO requested, than it went on and off and for some time it's just there.


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

Wel i called my CO this MOnday and he told me that only 7-10 days are left , ur medicals were referred on 26th Nov and currently we r processing 26th november so i will say v soon ur medicals will be finalised i dont knowwwwwwwwww if he is mad or insane but this is wt he told meeee, this is frustration for me,,,, how he is reaching to late 26th Nov , this is wt i dont know


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello Guys...

I have been in an unusual situation regarding my medical and this is disturbing my nerves badly.
I am done with all the Documents. Application "*in Progress*". PCC applied and waiting for the case officer to be assigned.
The problem i have with my medical is that i have a chronic disease and i have read the DIAC Instructions to Panel Doctors asking to put medical/X-Ray reports in different grades depending on the type of disease found in medical examination. *Grade A* means no significant changes seen in the medical examination. And *Grade B* means something unusual or significant in XRay or Medical examination has come up.
So definitely these things could be the deciding factors in the grant to be given or not.

And the disease i have, has been written in *Grade B*. This is a chronic Lung disease. But not the ones which has been limited in the list like TB, Hepatitis, HIV etc.

I am worried a lot on this now. After such a struggle in application process i don't really want to loose this opportunity. 

Has anyone been in such a condition of any chronic disease and been granted/refused the visa or anyone came across any such case ?

Please help on this and share your experiences if any.

Regards


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

don't know specifically about this illness but I don't think grade b is end. As many b graders did not get even referred..


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

*Manage your Character Assessment*

I have the link "*Complete Character ASsessment Particulars for this Applicant*" Active in my profile, whereas i have already submitted FORM-80. Why the link is still active???? anything alarming???? or just a mess of online portal....


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Passion said:


> Wel i called my CO this MOnday and he told me that only 7-10 days are left , ur medicals were referred on 26th Nov and currently we r processing 26th november so i will say v soon ur medicals will be finalised i dont knowwwwwwwwww if he is mad or insane but this is wt he told meeee, this is frustration for me,,,, how he is reaching to late 26th Nov , this is wt i dont know


From your statement, it looks like they are processing referred case of 26th nov. I thought they are still in oct only.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I sent an Email to Health Strategies asking for my medical status, today. 

Any clue when I would be getting a reply?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> I sent an Email to Health Strategies asking for my medical status, today.
> 
> Any clue when I would be getting a reply?


hopefully tomorrow! do let us know about your results!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> I sent an Email to Health Strategies asking for my medical status, today.
> 
> Any clue when I would be getting a reply?


They are not that much into replying these days. I mailed earlier this week, yet to receive a reply.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> They are not that much into replying these days. I mailed earlier this week, yet to receive a reply.


Thats not cool seriously....


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

findraj said:


> I sent an Email to Health Strategies asking for my medical status, today.
> 
> Any clue when I would be getting a reply?


I sent a mail day before yesterday. No reply yet...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> I sent a mail day before yesterday. No reply yet...


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

I called them today and got their standard reply that they are no more providing any info. about medicals, i should contact my CO


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

paki_migrant said:


> I called them today and got their standard reply that they are no more providing any info. about medicals, i should contact my CO


Mhm....Maybe too much work load


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> I have the link "Complete Character ASsessment Particulars for this Applicant" Active in my profile, whereas i have already submitted FORM-80. Why the link is still active???? anything alarming???? or just a mess of online portal....


Same with my application. It was on and off few times. I even see Organize medical examination link under one of the dependent applicant section. On the contrary attachments are showing TRIM against form 80 and form 47, which according to some previous post means "THE REQUIREMENT IS MET". I m really confused. I am still waiting to hear on Medical since second week of Nov. sent an email on 8th and received acknowledgment stating CO will contact in 7 days but no replies in almost 10 days. Disappointing.


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

thewall said:


> click the link "organize health" follow instructions & select clinic of your choice. (note it depends on your usual country of residence that u selected during application submission)
> 
> Chennai (Madras)
> 
> ...



Oh..ok..so the link will appear in our application, is it? ok..i will wait..

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

I dont believe they are done with October yet..I think they are currently processing 19 or 20 Oct ref applications. I'll wait 3 month as the CO last told me before contacting him and this will be on the 24th of this month.


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

ATA said:


> Same with my application. It was on and off few times. I even see Organize medical examination link under one of the dependent applicant section. On the contrary attachments are showing TRIM against form 80 and form 47, which according to some previous post means "THE REQUIREMENT IS MET". I m really confused. I am still waiting to hear on Medical since second week of Nov. sent an email on 8th and received acknowledgment stating CO will contact in 7 days but no replies in almost 10 days. Disappointing.


Hey ATA, my meds were referred a day before you and still nothing here either. I decided to give it one more week before I contact my CO about this. This waiting (especially that the doctor said nothing is 'wrong') sucks! You have to take into consideration that your CO might be on vacation therefore the reason for not replying. It has happened to me before when I was doing my skills assessment. After waiting for so long, i found out that the lady that was doing my assessment has gone on vacation lol after she was back i received my assessment right away....we just have to play the guessing game right now


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking back at my emails to see what the progress might be for meds..

Email on Nov 11 = MOC processing referred meds of Aug 30
Email on Dec 3 = MOC processing referred meds of Sept 28

So technically by Jan 3 they would have been processing Meds of Oct ~30
but since there was a holiday break ~2 weeks, it slowed things down
so by Jan 6 They would have been up to Mid October.
and by Feb 3 they should be into Mid November.
and so on

Assuming they have received the same amount of referrals for each month.

more waiting


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

You can't rely on anything received from MOC.
So many different answers people have received from these MOC employes you don;t know what to believe anymore. 
What is happening is A VERY UNPROFESSIONAL BEHAVIOR from their part and I bet they don't care. It is not hard at all to just centralize on what is being assessed at the moment and give us a correct answer.

I am really feed up with them and I if this reflects the work ethic of Australia than it is a very very bad image they are portraying. 

But on the other hand what can you expect from public employees. I think they are the same everywhere...


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

Rockron said:


> Looking back at my emails to see what the progress might be for meds..
> 
> Email on Nov 11 = MOC processing referred meds of Aug 30
> Email on Dec 3 = MOC processing referred meds of Sept 28
> ...


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> Any one that had medicals referred on October 2012 and got it finalised...I just need to track where global health stands????!!!  :ranger:


Hello Bada, 

I am one of them just check my signature..

Cheers.

POLITO lane:


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

I just saw my evisa after 3 days n some documents were showing required status. I had uploaded those documents at time of lodgment. Shall i resend them to CO's email. Pls suggest


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> I just saw my evisa after 3 days n some documents were showing required status. I had uploaded those documents at time of lodgment. Shall i resend them to CO's email. Pls suggest


I was not able to upload any documents at first and all of my documents say Requested/Required..but I've had more correspondence from my CO after I sent her the docs and she didn't ask for anything else. Still the docs status didn't change. To me it just means she hasn't bothered to change it. I think if they need something else they will contact you. That's my observation for my own case.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

there are different opinions regarding medical processing dates.....

some say they are processing October......
Others say November / December.......

nothing is for sure as yet until we see some approvals and grants for all these dates..... 

nobody according to my knowledge has received grant in the last few days, no matter medicals were referred in late october or early november....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey everyone.. 

I mailed to health strategies on 14th and then again on Friday again.. They replied back today and mentioned:
_
Dear **** (me),
I can confirm that health has been finalised for both yourself and Ms **** (my wife). _

That means I can relax from health front - right ?

And people can mail _*[email protected]*_ - they are still replying - it may take a day or two though!

Do mention - TRN, NAME, DOB and Passport Number for all applicants! That's what I did!


----------



## Jodo (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi all, anybody know the time frame after which we can lodge a complaint for late processing? our medicals were referred on October 15th ,its almost 12 weeks now and not yet finalized!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> I mailed to health strategies on 14th and then again on Friday again.. They replied back today and mentioned:
> _
> ...




Hi...

were your medicals referred superm???


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Hi...
> 
> were your medicals referred superm???


nope - I don't think so.
Did my meds on 28th Dec. Uploaded on first week of Jan!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

superm said:


> nope - I don't think so.
> Did my meds on 28th Dec. Uploaded on first week of Jan!




that means if your medicals are referred, Health Strategies will not entertain your request for medical status. as in my and many other member's cases........

Health strategies only say...... something like we deal only with system related issues....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> that means if your medicals are referred, Health Strategies will not entertain your request for medical status. as in my and many other member's cases........
> 
> Health strategies only say...... something like we deal only with system related issues....


That does mean that my meds are finalised - right?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

superm said:


> That does mean that my meds are finalised - right?




Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> That does mean that my meds are finalised - right?


Hello Superm,

I have few questions, Please bear with me. 

1. Do you see 17 Jan 2013 date on any of your document ? 
2. Are you alone or with co-applicant?
3. Also If you and everybody else can provide your views about in what cases a medical gets referred?
4. If one of the co-applicant has gone through a surgery (Normal, nothing serious), Will the medicals still be referred.
5. If the primary applicant is having Bronchitis (Asthma), But again not serious, Still the medicals gets refered ?
6. As of now due to holiday period, the waiting for medicals referred is around 60 days, Am I right ? and if yes then my calculations say that i should get reduced to atleast 45 days in a month or two?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Superm,
> 
> I have few questions, Please bear with me.
> 
> ...


*can not say.. *

from my knowledge I have tried to ans Qns!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> *can not say.. *
> 
> from my knowledge I have tried to ans Qns!



Thanks Superm


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys,

I did my meds on 19 Nov 2012. Until last week - 14Jan -2013 my CO said that the status is referred to MOC on 7th Dec 2012.
What you guys think how long shall it take to get my meds finalized as that is the only outstanding thing for me


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I did my meds on 19 Nov 2012. Until last week - 14Jan -2013 my CO said that the status is referred to MOC on 7th Dec 2012.
> What you guys think how long shall it take to get my meds finalized as that is the only outstanding thing for me


Welcome to the club!  we are really not sure but I would say expect to wait 2-3 months..

nothing seems to be happening lately :confused2:


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Rockron said:


> Welcome to the club!  we are really not sure but I would say expect to wait 2-3 months..
> 
> nothing seems to be happening lately :confused2:


eeiks... 2-3 months?  that's a lottttt....My CO said 1-2 weeks.. never mind he said that for the 3rd time since Dec


----------



## litstar (Jan 22, 2013)

Tarusha123 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I did my meds on 19 Nov 2012. Until last week - 14Jan -2013 my CO said that the status is referred to MOC on 7th Dec 2012.
> What you guys think how long shall it take to get my meds finalized as that is the only outstanding thing for me


you are not the only one, mine is referred on 6 Dec 2012 and the CO told me that there's a backlog of cases awaiting MOC assessment, and that will take a while, around 2-3months at least, let's keep updated on the status


----------



## edcerteza (Dec 14, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Superm


most medicals are referred to the MOC if CO cant decide right away if there's no significant findings. My wife and two kids were clear right away upon receiving of medicals by my CO from panel doctors but my medicals were referred. I think they have seen something in my xray but i have no TB. After two months they were finalised and after 14 days i got visa grant. Remember, when you read DIAC health requirement , it says that no medical condition precludes to the grant of a visa except TB. but TB can be cured and you can again pass the medical by signing an undertaking or if there is inactive TB. The bottom line is 'we' people are there business, as they say in there slogan. We paid for the visa and so we get the grant soon if all requirements are in order. So all who are requested for medicals and PCC after you have met all initial requirements already are bound to get the visa soon.


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Its very quiet, these days!

Hope they are processing those meds at the speed of light,lol


----------



## litstar (Jan 22, 2013)

edcerteza said:


> most medicals are referred to the MOC if CO cant decide right away if there's no significant findings. My wife and two kids were clear right away upon receiving of medicals by my CO from panel doctors but my medicals were referred. I think they have seen something in my xray but i have no TB. After two months they were finalised and after 14 days i got visa grant. Remember, when you read DIAC health requirement , it says that no medical condition precludes to the grant of a visa except TB. but TB can be cured and you can again pass the medical by signing an undertaking or if there is inactive TB. The bottom line is 'we' people are there business, as they say in there slogan. We paid for the visa and so we get the grant soon if all requirements are in order. So all who are requested for medicals and PCC after you have met all initial requirements already are bound to get the visa soon.


were you required to sign the health undertaking?


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

Filander5 said:


> Its very quiet, these days!
> 
> Hope they are processing those meds at the speed of light,lol


Also getting no replies from CO and health strategy. Dropped email twice to health strategy in a span of a month but none reply received. Dropped an email to CO and its more than 14 days with no reply. Nov gone, Dec gone, and now even jan is towards its end. ) looks like more wait to follow.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

edcerteza said:


> most medicals are referred to the MOC if CO cant decide right away if there's no significant findings. My wife and two kids were clear right away upon receiving of medicals by my CO from panel doctors but my medicals were referred. I think they have seen something in my xray but i have no TB. After two months they were finalised and after 14 days i got visa grant. Remember, when you read DIAC health requirement , it says that no medical condition precludes to the grant of a visa except TB. but TB can be cured and you can again pass the medical by signing an undertaking or if there is inactive TB. The bottom line is 'we' people are there business, as they say in there slogan. We paid for the visa and so we get the grant soon if all requirements are in order. So all who are requested for medicals and PCC after you have met all initial requirements already are bound to get the visa soon.


hello Edcerteza..

What you mean is even though you had no significant findings in your medicals.. your medicals where referred?

What if a medical of a co-applicant say that he had gone through minor surgery.. (Uterus and ovary remvoal) ?

And what if the main applicant is asthmatic ? 

Will these two conditions be referred ?


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

timus17 said:


> hello Edcerteza..
> 
> What you mean is even though you had no significant findings in your medicals.. your medicals where referred?
> 
> ...


There are chances that they might refer, as in my case i had suffered from jaundice 12 years back rest everything was fine still my meds were referred..and it takes approx 2-3 months to finalize.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

rks890 said:


> There are chances that they might refer, as in my case i had suffered from jaundice 12 years back rest everything was fine still my meds were referred..and it takes approx 2-3 months to finalize.


Thanks, Do you expect that the waiting time of 2-3 months would now reduce as there are no more public holidays or summer vacations in Oz?


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks, Do you expect that the waiting time of 2-3 months would now reduce as there are no more public holidays or summer vacations in Oz?


Hopefully Yes, apart from Australia day on 26 th of this month no such holidays coming in near future.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

These days its really frustrating..!!!!

No news.. Atleast can we safely assume that all the October cases are done with and GH has successfully moved on to November cases????

Anybody here still pending with October...

As far as I know, the last medical finalized in this forum was one referred on Nov 5...
Anybody later than that...?????


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys, 
Based on my case, I had written to the immi ppl ( my meds were referred on 6 Dec 2012), below is the response i received.

I thought to share with you mates.

Global Health is currently experiencing a backlog in processing health cases, earlier this week they were processing electronic cases received at the end of October 2012. They will get your case as soon as they can, and are trying to address these issues. Please note that it may therefore take a number of weeks for your results to be reviewed. The outcome will be made available to your case officer when finalised. 

Please don't contact Global Health directly to enquire about your case, as its better that they focus on getting through the backlog of enquiries. Please also note that future enquiries to this helpdesk will not be answered as our role is to provide technical support to users of health systems. 

Should you require further information in relation to your application or the status of your health case, please contact your case officer directly as they will be able to see when results have been finalised within the DIAC visa processing system. A list of contact details for visa processing areas can be located at the following site: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## abcd_guy (Nov 8, 2012)

GH is clearly the bottleneck. There should have been more hospitals/clinics processing the health reports. I am not going to say it is GH's fault. Immigration people clearly underestimated the amount of time GH would need as more people applied. Immigration has increased the load and the backlog keeps getting added to. GH are probably most frustrated than us.


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Guys,
> Based on my case, I had written to the immi ppl ( my meds were referred on 6 Dec 2012), below is the response i received.
> 
> I thought to share with you mates.
> ...


I too received the same reply last night. At least now we know they are still clearing last week of Oct cases and soon start with Nov cases.


----------



## atifurgreat (Jul 29, 2010)

*Medical referred to MOC*

My Medicals referred to MOC on 21-01-2013. Now waiting game start..:ranger:


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

atifurgreat said:


> My Medicals referred to MOC on 21-01-2013. Now waiting game start..:ranger:


Hey how do you know that your medicals had been referred?


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

ATA said:


> I too received the same reply last night. At least now we know they are still clearing last week of Oct cases and soon start with Nov cases.


I also received the same letter. I think it will take around 1 more month for them to process Mid Nov cases. Wait again!


----------



## atifurgreat (Jul 29, 2010)

vvc said:


> Hey how do you know that your medicals had been referred?


CO told me


----------



## edcerteza (Dec 14, 2012)

litstar said:


> were you required to sign the health undertaking?


i did not receive a health undertaking to sign, my co advised that my meds are finalised and she said "i will be able to process your case shortly". after 14 days i received the grant


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Guys,
> Based on my case, I had written to the immi ppl ( my meds were referred on 6 Dec 2012), below is the response i received.
> 
> I thought to share with you mates.
> ...


And again, how can they explain the fact that my wife's meds referred on the 1st of November (same as were mine I guess) were finalized on 17th of December.

Anyway I just hope this week or at least the next one my meds will be finalized also...

Thank you for sharing this info Tarusha.


----------



## oks (Jan 23, 2013)

*Yes*



Bada_ping said:


> Any one that had medicals referred on October 2012 and got it finalised...I just need to track where global health stands????!!!  :ranger:


Meds Ref: Oct 18. Meds Finalized Dec 13. No grant yet :/ Not sure what is taking them so long, I thought the grant comes right after finalization, I hope we are not another queue somewhere in Immigration :/


----------



## oks (Jan 23, 2013)

*question*



edcerteza said:


> i did not receive a health undertaking to sign, my co advised that my meds are finalised and she said "i will be able to process your case shortly". after 14 days i received the grant


How long did you wait to contact your CO after your meds have been finalized? Mine have been finalized since Dec 13 and no word since then. Not sure whether to contact my CO or wait.


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

oks said:


> Meds Ref: Oct 18. Meds Finalized Dec 13. No grant yet :/ Not sure what is taking them so long, I thought the grant comes right after finalization, I hope we are not another queue somewhere in Immigration :/


How did you know your meds are finalized if you haven't contacted your CO?


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello Guys

I wanted to confirm one thing. As i am expecting (thinking of the worst case) my disease to be referred as its a Grade B disease.

I have to go for the medicals yet. As a standard process, my medicals will be uploaded in the system in 48 hours after medical by the Panel Doctor and once CO is assigned he may/may not refer my medical depending on his/her judgement of my disease. 

What is the process of "Medicals Referred", Do they ask for some more specific tests and to get those reports uploaded the same way or they even ask us to get the reference letters from the General Practitioners we normally see or from the Specialist whom we see about how we are managing the disease and what are the future implications of the disease ?

Or it can be both - some specific tests and/or Reference letters about disease from Specialist and/or General Practitioners we see.


I would really appreciate your replies on it. 

Regards


----------



## oks (Jan 23, 2013)

*online app*



Rockron said:


> How did you know your meds are finalized if you haven't contacted your CO?


I can check my application online. Me, my husband and baby (2 months old at the time of Medicals), had medicals (e-health) done in early Sept. My husbands medicals were finalized first at the end of September, my baby's medicals were finalized at the beginning of October, mine (main applicant) were referred in mid October and finalized in mid December. No pre-existing conditions for any of us. And still not a word since mid December, all requirements have been met :/ frustrating .....


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

oks said:


> I can check my application online. Me, my husband and baby (2 months old at the time of Medicals), had medicals (e-health) done in early Sept. My husbands medicals were finalized first at the end of September, my baby's medicals were finalized at the beginning of October, mine (main applicant) were referred in mid October and finalized in mid December. No pre-existing conditions for any of us. And still not a word since mid December, all requirements have been met :/ frustrating .....


so your visa is 175 or 176 then? yes you should check with your CO then. I don't have any pre-existing condition but mine was referred as well. I think it's safe to contact your CO about it. I've seen people do that and they get grant the next day. Best of luck!


----------



## edcerteza (Dec 14, 2012)

oks said:


> How long did you wait to contact your CO after your meds have been finalized? Mine have been finalized since Dec 13 and no word since then. Not sure whether to contact my CO or wait.


My meds were finalised on Dec. 14, 2012. After one week i emailed my CO to follow up. Every week i email her to follow , in fact i have sent 5 emails but no reply was received by me. I began to worry so i emailed my agent and he too did not reply. So i seek to ask my former lawyer who represented me in my appeal at the MRT and he replied on Jan. 14 that he received a letter from DIAC saying that i was granted last Dec 28 2012. Diac sent my grant to the email address of the lawyer with address to my authorised agent's name. Soon my CO later replied on Jan. 17 saying my case was finalised on Dec 28, with the grant letter PDF file.

If you sense something wrong, try to email the persons who are concerned with your case and they will surely reply sooner or later.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

oks said:


> I can check my application online. Me, my husband and baby (2 months old at the time of Medicals), had medicals (e-health) done in early Sept. My husbands medicals were finalized first at the end of September, my baby's medicals were finalized at the beginning of October, mine (main applicant) were referred in mid October and finalized in mid December. No pre-existing conditions for any of us. And still not a word since mid December, all requirements have been met :/ frustrating .....


r u in for 176 Family sponsor or 175
there is a pause for 176FS since quota is full for Relative sponsor visa


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

well this is not fair, 10 days back my CO replied me that currently GH id working on the medical cases referred on 21 .11 .12 so i expect 7-10 more days to be finalized, and today he again replied my email that GH is currently working on the cases referred on 21.10.2012 so i expect 2-3 more weeks?? what is goingg onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, i guess that they all are basically got the hit and trial method of satisfying us, reall not good at all 


what is thissssssssssssss


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

totally unfairrrr, all Skill select cases are even finalising in 2 to 3 months of their lodgement of application and we all are no where to seeeeeeeeee even for the medicalssss which are taking more then 2-3 months,,,,,,,, unfair this is


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> r u in for 176 Family sponsor or 175
> there is a pause for 176FS since quota is full for Relative sponsor visa


Hi Thewall,

How are you?
What about your case status? Is your kid's med finalized?
Wishing you the best.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Hi Thewall,
> 
> How are you?
> What about your case status? Is your kid's med finalized?
> Wishing you the best.


yes,

now waiting again


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

oks said:


> I can check my application online. Me, my husband and baby (2 months old at the time of Medicals), had medicals (e-health) done in early Sept. My husbands medicals were finalized first at the end of September, my baby's medicals were finalized at the beginning of October, mine (main applicant) were referred in mid October and finalized in mid December. No pre-existing conditions for any of us. And still not a word since mid December, all requirements have been met :/ frustrating .....


That exactly my case now with my 175 Application, all requirements were finalized on 14th of Nov, still waiting for my grant, already contacted Team 6 they said it is pending a routine check, and they cant give time frame for this.


Best 
Al


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

softwareengineer said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I wanted to confirm one thing. As i am expecting (thinking of the worst case) my disease to be referred as its a Grade B disease.
> 
> ...



Help Guys !!!!!!!


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

An update from my side,

My CO contacted me and asked for my Australian education degree completion certificate/letter, before this in Septemeber 2012 she had asked for my MEDS, does this mean my MEDS are finalized now?? 

Hopefully will get the grant soon, has been a long wait since September.


----------



## abcd_guy (Nov 8, 2012)

Passion said:


> totally unfairrrr, all Skill select cases are even finalising in 2 to 3 months of their lodgement of application and we all are no where to seeeeeeeeee even for the medicalssss which are taking more then 2-3 months,,,,,,,, unfair this is


I totally agree with you. I've seen people getting invited after Nov 15 getting grants. I don't think GH is really the issue here. They're sort of trying to put the blame on GH to show they're doing their job. I think they should just stop inviting people and getting done with backlog starting from the people who were first invited. If this is what they call an improvement, what was it like earlier?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

abcd_guy said:


> I totally agree with you. I've seen people getting invited after Nov 15 getting grants. I don't think GH is really the issue here. They're sort of trying to put the blame on GH to show they're doing their job. I think they should just stop inviting people and getting done with backlog starting from the people who were first invited. If this is what they call an improvement, what was it like earlier?


Unfortunately the DIAC does not operate on a first come first served basis. You will find on their website, the priority ratings for different visa subclasses. On the same ratings you will also note that applications via SkillSelect will be processed ahead of equivalent visa lodged otherwise. That is how they work. You may not like it, but thats just how it is and they have openly said so. 

So, with all due respect I dont think its fair to call them unfair - excuse the word play.

Client Service Charter


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> An update from my side,
> 
> ...


I certainly hope so.. But this can be better answered by CO - You can drop him/her a mail to ask that, s/he should answer that.
Best of luck!


----------



## oks (Jan 23, 2013)

thewall said:


> r u in for 176 Family sponsor or 175
> there is a pause for 176FS since quota is full for Relative sponsor visa


You are correct about the pause in the 176/175 however they approved mine since my other documents were about to expire. So I guess I'm all done now. They still haven't sent me a letter but they told me about the pause and sent me a subsequent email an hour later to say my visa was granted. :clap2:


----------



## oks (Jan 23, 2013)

edcerteza said:


> My meds were finalised on Dec. 14, 2012. After one week i emailed my CO to follow up. Every week i email her to follow , in fact i have sent 5 emails but no reply was received by me. I began to worry so i emailed my agent and he too did not reply. So i seek to ask my former lawyer who represented me in my appeal at the MRT and he replied on Jan. 14 that he received a letter from DIAC saying that i was granted last Dec 28 2012. Diac sent my grant to the email address of the lawyer with address to my authorised agent's name. Soon my CO later replied on Jan. 17 saying my case was finalised on Dec 28, with the grant letter PDF file.
> 
> If you sense something wrong, try to email the persons who are concerned with your case and they will surely reply sooner or later.


Thank you. You are right, it makes a huge difference if you just ask. I got instant reply and a grant


----------



## oks (Jan 23, 2013)

Aladdin.lb said:


> That exactly my case now with my 175 Application, all requirements were finalized on 14th of Nov, still waiting for my grant, already contacted Team 6 they said it is pending a routine check, and they cant give time frame for this.
> 
> 
> Best
> Al


Ouch, sorry. They first told me I have to wait a few more months so they start the 176/175 visa process again, than they sent me a second email telling me I have been granted the visa. I'm still waiting for the official letter. :clap2: Best of luck to you. I have been in every possible queue in the visa process, I'm glad I got this over with.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

thewall said:


> yes,
> 
> now waiting again


So you took another step, good to hear that.
Hope they get by october faster and give more gas with november case.

Btw any november cases finished this week?


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

softwareengineer said:


> Help Guys !!!!!!!


Help please Seniors !!!!


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

oks said:


> You are correct about the pause in the 176/175 however they approved mine since my other documents were about to expire. So I guess I'm all done now. They still haven't sent me a letter but they told me about the pause and sent me a subsequent email an hour later to say my visa was granted. :clap2:


Thanks for the intresting info oks, Im on 175, and when I asked the CO he just said it is pending routine check, and he never mentioned the pause for me, do you have any further info on that? when did the pause start, and till when is it estimated to be?


Thanks
Al


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

BY the grace of almighty today my medicals has been FINALISEDDDDDDDDDD, thanks to God,,,,, it was a long but a reasonable wait, keeping in view the current scenario, my medicals were referred on 21 Nov and finalised on 24th Jan 2013, so two motnhs including the XMAS so 60 days to finalise the medicals are really reasonable,,,,,,,, may be i can hear the grant very soon


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Passion said:


> BY the grace of almighty today my medicals has been FINALISEDDDDDDDDDD, thanks to God,,,,, it was a long but a reasonable wait, keeping in view the current scenario, my medicals were referred on 21 Nov and finalised on 24th Jan 2013, so two motnhs including the XMAS so 60 days to finalise the medicals are really reasonable,,,,,,,, may be i can hear the grant very soon


congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

Passion said:


> BY the grace of almighty today my medicals has been FINALISEDDDDDDDDDD, thanks to God,,,,, it was a long but a reasonable wait, keeping in view the current scenario, my medicals were referred on 21 Nov and finalised on 24th Jan 2013, so two motnhs including the XMAS so 60 days to finalise the medicals are really reasonable,,,,,,,, may be i can hear the grant very soon


Congratulations!! hope you have your grant soon.

Can you please share your timeline details.


Best
Al


----------



## Jodo (Jan 7, 2013)

finally medicals finalized, it took almost 4 months ! we were referred on October, 15th ,hang on guys it will happen eventually, wish u all best of luck


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats to all whose meds have been finalised!!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Jodo said:


> finally medicals finalized, it took almost 4 months ! we were referred on October, 15th ,hang on guys it will happen eventually, wish u all best of luck


Congrats, Good Luck on Grant


----------



## edcerteza (Dec 14, 2012)

oks said:


> Thank you. You are right, it makes a huge difference if you just ask. I got instant reply and a grant


congratulations oks!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats to finalized guys... good news coming in today.. 
Best of luck for the quick Grant mates!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Passion said:


> BY the grace of almighty today my medicals has been FINALISEDDDDDDDDDD, thanks to God,,,,, it was a long but a reasonable wait, keeping in view the current scenario, my medicals were referred on 21 Nov and finalised on 24th Jan 2013, so two motnhs including the XMAS so 60 days to finalise the medicals are really reasonable,,,,,,,, may be i can hear the grant very soon


Come on!!!!! congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

How did you come to know your medicals has been finalized...

Did you call DIAC..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Come on!!!!! congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> How did you come to know your medicals has been finalized...
> 
> Did you call DIAC..


hi u have posted your place Chennai..I am also in Chennai..hv u done ur medicals in Apollo hospitals?can u pls guide me..how it works?I have not yet done my as well familys medicals, planning to do nxt wkend..

my timeline-application lodged-03-01-13, co not yet??korea pcc done, India pcc on its way..


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Come on!!!!! congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> How did you come to know your medicals has been finalized...
> 
> Did you call DIAC..


Wel thanx to evry one. I m blessed. My online status has been changed to finalised


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Passion said:


> Wel thanx to evry one. I m blessed. My online status has been changed to finalised


Congrats..
post your timeline please in signature for everyone's benefit and avoiding answering same question again and again!


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi manuu5,

Is your Medical finalized and Grant obtained?

I and my family completed meds on 12th December and for my wife they asked to do some tests which also was done and results uploaded. since then the wait started. no chance to check anything online too.

BTW yesterday my doctor told there were some issues with X ray Not sure what she referred to though I do not have any serious ailment or TB except occassional cold or fever.
from forum I realize there apprantely is a huge backlog with medicals.

Best regards,
mark001


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Passion said:


> Wel thanx to evry one. I m blessed. My online status has been changed to finalised




hey Congrats Passion!


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> hey Congrats Passion!


Umair thanks, Insh ur medicals will be finalised soon, i wish.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Passion said:


> Umair thanks, Insh ur medicals will be finalised soon, i wish.




Lets Pray for All of us!!


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi,

Has your Medicals finalized and approved?

I am also in a similar situation. doctor me there are some issues in my X report .
i am a non smoker and never got infected with TB barring occasional cold and fever sometimes with chest congestion.

Would be a great relief for me if you do not mind sharing your experience with medicals.

Cheers,
Mark001


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Medical referred to MOC*



ozbound12 said:


> Being a smoker in and of itself is not going to prevent you from meeting the health requirement. When they're checking the x-rays they're looking mostly for TB.


Hi,

I have alsoa similar issue . My doctor told that there is some issues in chest x ray though she did not tell what it is.
I do not smoke and have no history of TB. Except fever/cold and cough occassionaly, no other health issues.

I suspect doctor might have reported COPD ( chronic Obstructive Pulmonary disorder) as I had an allergic cold last November.

MOC/DIAC has not requested for any additional tests so far but a decision is pending from MOC and CO is still awaiting my Mediocal result.

If COPD is mentioned in chest X ray report will it adversely affect visa grant?

I have gone through Health requirements where they mention only TB and HIV.
In case of TB they usually ask applicant to treat and cure it and then do retest.

If a person is diagonized with allergic illness like COPD will it cause any significant cost to Public health system in Australia as MOC assess that criteria also.

Would be really helpful if you share any thoughts regading medicals especially related to chest.

Cheers !
Mark001.


----------



## fighter (Nov 26, 2012)

mark001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have alsoa similar issue . My doctor told that there is some issues in chest x ray though she did not tell what it is.
> I do not smoke and have no history of TB. Except fever/cold and cough occassionaly, no other health issues.
> ...


What if a candidate is Hepatitis B positive but is perfectly healthy..Is there a chance of his visa getting rejected...


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

Passion said:


> BY the grace of almighty today my medicals has been FINALISEDDDDDDDDDD, thanks to God,,,,, it was a long but a reasonable wait, keeping in view the current scenario, my medicals were referred on 21 Nov and finalised on 24th Jan 2013, so two motnhs including the XMAS so 60 days to finalise the medicals are really reasonable,,,,,,,, may be i can hear the grant very soon


congrats and good luck for the Grant


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Long weekend has dried up grants.. Still one more holiday tomorrow for Australia day...bummer!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All, 

What all forms need to be taken for medicals?

I think first is form 26 and the second one ?


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

rks890 said:


> Long weekend has dried up grants.. Still one more holiday tomorrow for Australia day...bummer!!


Aus day was yesterday i believe....then why holiday tomorrow?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

saradha said:


> Aus day was yesterday i believe....then why holiday tomorrow?


its not uncommon to stop weekend spoil holiday, often they shift to next workday 

*List of 2013 public holidays*
*South Australia*
New Year’s Day - Tuesday 1 January 
Australia Day - Monday 28 January* 
Adelaide Cup - Monday 11 March 
Good Friday - Friday 29 March 
Saturday after Good Friday - Saturday 30 March 
Easter Monday - Monday 1 April 
Anzac Day - Thursday 25 April 
Queen’s Birthday / Volunteers Day - Monday 10 June 
Labour Day - Monday 7 October 
Christmas Eve ** - Tuesday 24 December 
Christmas Day - Wednesday 25 December 
Boxing Day / Proclamation Day - Thursday 26 December 
New Years Eve** - Tuesday 31 December 

*substitute for Saturday 26 January.

** from 7pm to midnight.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What all forms need to be taken for medicals?
> 
> I think first is form 26 and the second one ?


Other is form 160, also confirm with your clinic if they require any additional things to bring with you ( passport, photograph, etc)


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

fighter said:


> What if a candidate is Hepatitis B positive but is perfectly healthy..Is there a chance of his visa getting rejected...


Actually as per the Health requirements they are more specific about HIV and TB only.

In case of TB they may ask the applicant to treat it and then do a retest to confirm it is cured. They do not mention any other illness.
However any abnormalities found in the test are then referred to a Medical board in Sydney and they take a call with regard to health risk , public health costs etc.

Not sure what happens in this part of the assessment and it is taking a long time to get their result.
Maybe senior folks can comment further on this.

Cheers !
mark001


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> One of my friends who went for medicals was diagnosed with higher albumin(1+) in Urine..
> 
> ...



If any abnormalities are found then the result will be referred to a Medical board what they call as MOC in Sydney. The status then turns to 'Referred to Medicals'.
They do further assessments in terms of risks/cost involved etc and take a call.This phase is nowadays getting delayed.

Even for applicants/dependents with BP also they do the same.
As you have mentioned they will also ask for further tests.

Cheers !
Mark001


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Other is form 160, also confirm with your clinic if they require any additional things to bring with you ( passport, photograph, etc)


I went today to Sadhu Vaswani...

They din't took form 160, and form 26... They said it is online we would submit it online ourself...

and experience was not good.. but fair... The lady doctor was very much straight forward and just wanted to do the formalities... Not at all pleasing personality..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I went today to Sadhu Vaswani...
> 
> They din't took form 160, and form 26... They said it is online we would submit it online ourself...
> 
> and experience was not good.. but fair... The lady doctor was very much straight forward and just wanted to do the formalities... Not at all pleasing personality..


Which doc did you meet? the elderly lady? As per doc standards I believe she was real good.. !

Also - when did they say that they will upload your results?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> Which doc did you meet? the elderly lady? As per doc standards I believe she was real good.. !
> 
> Also - when did they say that they will upload your results?


yes she was an elderly lady....

The thing is, She din't even asked my father if he smokes or not... I wanted these details to mentioned in the reports, But she din't asked. 

When I went inside, i told her my parents are with me shall I call them as well, Her Answer was, i have one hand to write, So it would be easier for me to take one person at a time. This should be the answer ?

Then She asked me if any health problem is there ? I said I am having asthma, She wrote it. And She never asked me do you take medicines? I myself told her that i take inhaler Seroflow sometime like once a month or once in 2 week. She just wrote inhaler on the paper didn't even wrote which inhaler... 

Then my father went inside and she asked me to leave. When my father came out he said she din't asked for smoking or alchol... I purposely wanted to mention that my father smokes little bit, like 1 or 2 cigarettes per day or sometime 3-4, because a smoker's lung xray would not be normal.. 


This was strange.. It looked like a formality...


The Nurse said it will take 2 days for the upload.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> yes she was an elderly lady....
> 
> The thing is, She din't even asked my father if he smokes or not... I wanted these details to mentioned in the reports, But she din't asked.
> 
> ...


mhmmmm strange....I was asked all sorts of questions man. She asked me if I was always this weight or have lost weight or gained weight in recent times. 

Was I under some stress and all, if I took any medications..

I told her I am taking depression stuff which I had taken with me, including my Canadian doctors letters and prescription. 

She asked if there was any history of diabetes/cancer/tb

If I had any major surgery or anything, I said a minor fracture about 10 years ago and thats it..

She started with physical examination and eye examination and stuff. She told my HIV results instantly. 

I think that is because doctors are under some obligation to tell the patient of HIV immediately. IDK


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

findraj said:


> mhmmmm strange....I was asked all sorts of questions man. She asked me if I was always this weight or have lost weight or gained weight in recent times.
> 
> Was I under some stress and all, if I took any medications..
> 
> ...


Which center did you went to? Are you based in Delhi??


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

timus17 said:


> yes she was an elderly lady....
> 
> The thing is, She din't even asked my father if he smokes or not... I wanted these details to mentioned in the reports, But she din't asked.
> 
> ...


I was planning to go to Sadhu Vasvani as it in nearer to my place than Max in Panchsheel. What do you suggest shall i go to the other one. I read somewhere there is only one lady doctor and one Nurse for Immi meds over there and not the politest as it seems.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> mhmmmm strange....I was asked all sorts of questions man. She asked me if I was always this weight or have lost weight or gained weight in recent times.
> 
> Was I under some stress and all, if I took any medications..
> 
> ...



Eye examination ? She asked me do I wear glasses, I said no and she wrote 6/6. For my father she din't even asked because he was wearing glasses at that time. I dnt know what she wrote about eye sight numbers. For my mother again, nothing asked about eye.. Of course My mother informed her about a surgery...

And for HIV.. nothing was told.. because our blood sample was taken after general physician examination..


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello All,

I have scheduled my wife and my medicals in an ehealth clinic at Mumbai. I was surprised to be asked about getting From26 and From160 even if i use ehealth. I was under the assumption that if we opt for online submission, these forms are not required. Can anyone clarify.

Thanks,


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have scheduled my wife and my medicals in an ehealth clinic at Mumbai. I was surprised to be asked about getting From26 and From160 even if i use ehealth. I was under the assumption that if we opt for online submission, these forms are not required. Can anyone clarify.
> 
> Thanks,



u r right, i didnt need those F26 & 160

i had online referral letter with exam numbers mentioned for each seperately & clinic name


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have scheduled my wife and my medicals in an ehealth clinic at Mumbai. I was surprised to be asked about getting From26 and From160 even if i use ehealth. I was under the assumption that if we opt for online submission, these forms are not required. Can anyone clarify.
> 
> Thanks,


They asked me as well, got my medicals done at Clinical diagnostic Centre.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

rks890 said:


> They asked me as well, got my medicals done at Clinical diagnostic Centre.


yes rks890 i am doing at CDC also. Did you provide them with it? How was your exp, are the docs and staff friendly and supportive, cant expect customer service grade but are they at least good to take the medicals.

Thanks!


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

pishu said:


> yes rks890 i am doing at CDC also. Did you provide them with it? How was your exp, are the docs and staff friendly and supportive, cant expect customer service grade but are they at least good to take the medicals.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes have done my medicals there twice once for student visa and 2nd time now, both the experiences have been positive, They also asked me to carry 4 passport sized photograph.


----------



## litstar (Jan 22, 2013)

Tarusha123 said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> I would like to sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for your valuable support & inputs. Special thanks to Shell the moderator..
> 
> ...




hey everyone, someone got medical referred on 7 Dec and finalised on 28 Jan, but there so many members with medicals referred in Nov and not yet finalised, they are not processing those referred medicals in a first-come-first-serve basis?


----------



## abcd_guy (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi, 

I got the grant letter today. Till date, I've sent around 6 emails to CO... mostly expressing my frustration with health processing which until yesterday had a status 'Requested' for my wife and I. Something along the lines .. "It's not the death itself, it's the wait that kills." The wait(long) is just unbearable!!!! This forum's been and will continue to be helpful. Done with following this thread. Thanks one and all for sharing info.

**EDIT**
Forgot to add. I got my IELTS result on Aug 16. I gave that for rechecking writing and got the result back after two f**king months with a full 1 mark upgrade on Oct 17. At one point I almost told my CO F**k with the visa.. The whole process has been a waste of time and effort and I need to get back to plan B.


Invitation - Nov 1. Applied Nov 4. PCC Nov 11. Meds Done Nov 7/8(don't remember). CO Nov 22. Sub Class 189. Points 70. Granted Jan 29.


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

litstar said:


> hey everyone, someone got medical referred on 7 Dec and finalised on 28 Jan, but there so many members with medicals referred in Nov and not yet finalised, they are not processing those referred medicals in a first-come-first-serve basis?


His meds timeline doesn't make sense..if he did meds on Nov 19 why did they take too long to get referred..unless his meds are paper based...if that's the case we know paper meds get processed faster than ehealth meds.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

abcd_guy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the grant letter today. Till date, I've sent around 6 emails to CO... mostly expressing my frustration with health processing which until yesterday had a status 'Requested' for my wife and I. Something along the lines .. "It's not the death itself, it's the wait that kills." The wait(long) is just unbearable!!!! This forum's been and will continue to be helpful. Done with following this thread. Thanks one and all for sharing info.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!!

Do you have any idea when your medicals were referred..


----------



## abcd_guy (Nov 8, 2012)

The CO always told me we're going to have to wait on the medicals. I did send an email to GH. They told me not to write again unless it is an emergency and talk to me CO. All I can say is until yesterday the status was "Requested".


----------



## abcd_guy (Nov 8, 2012)

Your timeline suggests you should have received earlier than I did. I wrote on this thread that their processing time is not on a first come first serve basis. Someone replied back saying otherwise. Believe me, it is true taking the subclass into consideration too. Anyways, I won;t be surprised if you receive it today/tomorrow.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

abcd_guy said:


> Your timeline suggests you should have received earlier than I did. I wrote on this thread that their processing time is not on a first come first serve basis. Someone replied back saying otherwise. Believe me, it is true taking the subclass into consideration too. Anyways, I won;t be surprised if you receive it today/tomorrow.


Heartiest congratulations on your grant...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> I was planning to go to Sadhu Vasvani as it in nearer to my place than Max in Panchsheel. What do you suggest shall i go to the other one. I read somewhere there is only one lady doctor and one Nurse for Immi meds over there and not the politest as it seems.



I would recommend Max.. My friend went there and it was good. I had not so good experience with Sadhu Vaswani


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Taken from an e-mail received from health.strategies last year on 7th November.


> *The records were placed in the Global Health processing queue on 01/11/2012. *


So how come 2 records placed in the same queue at the same time, one gets finalized on the 17th December and for the other no f..king news for 44 days and counting...

Like one other guy said it almost makes you tell them F..k your visa...

Really annoying also that e-health it is supposed to be faster than paper base but this system made me only problems.........


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Many Congrats to All who received their grants!


----------



## dabere (Jan 22, 2013)

fivetd said:


> And again, how can they explain the fact that my wife's meds referred on the 1st of November (same as were mine I guess) were finalized on 17th of December.
> 
> Anyway I just hope this week or at least the next one my meds will be finalized also...
> 
> Thank you for sharing this info Tarusha.


I, too, have the impression that Global Health is not following the medicals based on the dates they were referred. It is like they pick and finalize randomly.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

I think they follow the standard priority queue defined on DIAC website...


----------



## dabere (Jan 22, 2013)

tanyanch said:


> Paper or electronic medical results?


I am sorry to say that message according to which GH is processing medicals referred on 26.11.12 is anything but plausible. How can one explain then the fact that till now many of us who did our medicals since early and middle November have not had ours finalised. On 23 January, some people were told that GH was still processing medicals referred in the last week of October. It is just difficult to understand how the Global Health processes the medicals. 

Dabere


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> I think they follow the standard priority queue defined on DIAC website...


What priority queue?
I am the main applicant and my wife's meds were finished 44 days ago, we were put in the same queue at the same time. So what logic, rules did they use? 
NONE OF COURSE. Money in their pocket f..kem suckers will waite...


----------



## litstar (Jan 22, 2013)

dabere said:


> I am sorry to say that message according to which GH is processing medicals referred on 26.11.12 is anything but plausible. How can one explain then the fact that till now many of us who did our medicals since early and middle November have not had ours finalised. On 23 January, some people were told that GH was still processing medicals referred in the last week of October. It is just difficult to understand how the Global Health processes the medicals.
> 
> Dabere


or they have different teams in different locations? same as the COs? really don't know what's going on...


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

any update on current processing date at GH??


----------



## sivarao (Dec 5, 2012)

*Finally day came true*

thanks to every one those who shared their experience and moments through expat


Finally my door knocked by the golden email.

here below I am sharing my time lines,

19 nov med uploaded (me,wife and son)

26 nov med referred to MOC

29 jan medicals finalized ( I think)

29 jan Grant received ( old subclass175 application):clap2:


----------



## Aladdin.lb (Jun 21, 2012)

sivarao said:


> thanks to every one those who shared their experience and moments through expat
> 
> 
> Finally my door knocked by the golden email.
> ...


Congratulation sivarao,

All the best in your move.

When was your CO allocated, and when did you close the PCC req?


Best
Al


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

I got my grant this morning! 

Meds ref 13 Nov ehealth


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

To those waiting its coming soon. All the best and chin up!


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Filander5 said:


> I got my grant this morning!
> 
> Meds ref 13 Nov ehealth


Congrats!! Wish u good luck for the move.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,

CO was allocated on 14th Jan 2013, he requested for Form 80, some documents and for health checkup, I did medicals for myself, wife, and daughter on 15th Jan 2013 through e-health, I have uploaded all the documents and even mailed, but till date no reply. Status of health checkup is still recommended. Organize your health link has gone a week ago. I don't know whether my medicals are at what stage... Any Idea who one can came to know that medicals are finalized.. 

Regards,


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Many Congrats to Sivarao and Filander....


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi ! So the CO said that she doesn't need anything else from us, she is just waiting for my meds to be finalized as it has been referred due to an eye problem... now, we are in quite a hurry for the visa as we have a job offer pending on our visa... so they wanted to sponsor us, but we're almost there with the 189.....

Now I've heard that this could take anywhere between 4-6 weeks ??? really ???? we have done our medicals beginning dec already... 

Is there anything we can do about this ? find out where in line we are so we can let the company know ?? 

Thx guys!!!


----------



## litstar (Jan 22, 2013)

marichelle said:


> Hi ! So the CO said that she doesn't need anything else from us, she is just waiting for my meds to be finalized as it has been referred due to an eye problem... now, we are in quite a hurry for the visa as we have a job offer pending on our visa... so they wanted to sponsor us, but we're almost there with the 189.....
> 
> Now I've heard that this could take anywhere between 4-6 weeks ??? really ???? we have done our medicals beginning dec already...
> 
> ...


did you explain your situation to your CO? if not, just do so by email and ask for his/her help to check your status so that you can have a reply to your future employer


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO was allocated on 14th Jan 2013, he requested for Form 80, some documents and for health checkup, I did medicals for myself, wife, and daughter on 15th Jan 2013 through e-health, I have uploaded all the documents and even mailed, but till date no reply. Status of health checkup is still recommended. Organize your health link has gone a week ago. I don't know whether my medicals are at what stage... Any Idea who one can came to know that medicals are finalized..
> 
> Regards,


Hi Sukhnav, Which documents u have uploaded for employment proof as per ur CO's request?


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

we did, but she only replied that it could take 4-6 weeks...


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

marichelle said:


> Now I've heard that this could take anywhere between 4-6 weeks ??? really ???? we have done our medicals beginning dec already...
> Thx guys!!!


4-6 weeks is very optimistic.

My wife and I, we did out meds on 12th October, system errors made the clinic impossible to upload them when they were finished and we lost another 2 weeks. Than they got referred and put in queue on the 1st of November.
My wife's meds were finished on the 17th of December but mine no news until now so it is more than 4-6 weeks.

Anyway the good news for you is that you have a job offer and if you get a work visa (not permanent resident visa) I don't think it will affect your 189 visa. Maybe someone else has more info about this.


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

so do you think we should go over with a 457 work visa then ? wouldn't want the company to spend unneccesary money on a visa when we would have the visa just short after? just hope wo dont lose this job over waiting...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey all,

I went for medicals on Monday... and today the link for Organize your health disappeared... But only for Main applicant, not for the dependents..

What to do ?


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Hi Sukhnav, Which documents u have uploaded for employment proof as per ur CO's request?


As I am claiming 8 years of exp. Apart from Offer Letters, Appointment letters, Relieving Letter and promotion letters, I have uploaded the Salary slips of last two years, Tax documents of 4 years, Bank Statement of 6 last years and salary certificate of my last company as I am not having salary slips for that company. 

Regards,


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> As I am claiming 8 years of exp. Apart from Offer Letters, Appointment letters, Relieving Letter and promotion letters, I have uploaded the Salary slips of last two years, Tax documents of 4 years, Bank Statement of 6 last years and salary certificate of my last company as I am not having salary slips for that company.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for reply. Hope these will suffice ur CO.


----------



## bogi minhas (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG.......Extremely happy today......

got my visa granted today..

subclass-175 VE

lodgement date-24/06/2008

co allocated-2/11/2012

medical done-12/11/2012

medical referred-11/12/2012

visa granted-30/01/2013


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Congratulations bogi - time to celebrate.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratulations bogi :clap2::clap2:

Have a blast....

IPS~


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

bogi minhas said:


> OMG.......Extremely happy today......
> 
> got my visa granted today..
> 
> ...


Congrats dear,

It is too long...... but All Well that ends well....

Time to Celebration...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

marichelle said:


> so do you think we should go over with a 457 work visa then ? wouldn't want the company to spend unneccesary money on a visa when we would have the visa just short after? just hope wo dont lose this job over waiting...


457 MED may also get referred. However, some other member who had 457 Med ref, got cleared faster than rest. i guess this could be due to higher priority of ENS sub class and it takes lesser Med tests for 457


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey! Congrats Bogi!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Filander5 said:


> I got my grant this morning!
> 
> Meds ref 13 Nov ehealth


congratulations!!!!!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

I see many November guys getting finalized.. Am I the only one left from November...

Are there any 189's in November finalized..


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

bogi minhas said:


> OMG.......Extremely happy today......
> 
> got my visa granted today..
> 
> ...


Congrats! visa lodged in 2008. Its too long.


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I see many November guys getting finalized.. Am I the only one left from November...
> 
> Are there any 189's in November finalized..


I am waiting too... 189 and medical referred on 12th november


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I see many November guys getting finalized.. Am I the only one left from November...
> 
> Are there any 189's in November finalized..


I am there as well from November..


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Referred 1st of Nov. No news so far...


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

rks890 said:


> I am there as well from November..


Dear All ! 

I am a silent member who follow your nice comments and valuable information every day ! Since my husband’s medical was referred on 26th November ! I learned a lot from this friendly Forum ! actually it helped me to be more patient !! 

I believe that the delay in our procedure might have an unknown reason from who supports us always :angel: !! and might be a chance in our life !! as I am planning to go to Brisbane ! and as you know there is a bad flood in this city and QLD state ! :rain::hail:

Wish all the best for all of us and hope our medical will finalize in a short time and grant visa very soon !

Subclass : 176 sponsored visa by QLD 
lodgment date: 03/06/2009
co allocated: 08/08/2011
medical done :05/11/2012 ( E-health ) 
My family’s medical finalized : 28/11/2012
My husband’s medical referred : 26/11/2012 ( Due to high blood pressure !) 
Waiting for visa : :ranger:


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

*QLD Flood*

I am very sad for this tragedy and for the people who are living in QLD and suffering from the flood !:sad:
Lets pray for all of them be safe from this disaster and wish everything return to the normal situation very soon !ray2:


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

Friends, I wonder...

Yesterday I went with the family for medicals and since the links to organize health exams went off for the children but not for me and my wife (only form 26 is still required if you click). Does that mean that our forms 26eh are not yet uploaded or that our results were referred? (I have serious expectations that for both of us the results would be referred)


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

Please do not worry ! 
It is very soon to know your medical is referred , as mine was referred 10 days after the medical test !! 
Actually my husband's blood pressure was high at the medical test !


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

permutation said:


> Friends, I wonder...
> 
> Yesterday I went with the family for medicals and since the links to organize health exams went off for the children but not for me and my wife (only form 26 is still required if you click). Does that mean that our forms 26eh are not yet uploaded or that our results were referred? (I have serious expectations that for both of us the results would be referred)


you can check this link to know how you can confirm if meds are loaded and finalized.


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

superm said:


> you can check this link to know how you can confirm if meds are loaded and finalized.


Thanks, superm, I will wait a bit further before asking...


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

farahmehr said:


> Please do not worry !
> It is very soon to know your medical is referred , as mine was referred 10 days after the medical test !!
> Actually my husband's blood pressure was high at the medical test !


Same for me - my blood pressure was high too, my wife has an old operation... How did it go, did you get your husband medicals cleared?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

permutation said:


> Thanks, superm, I will wait a bit further before asking...


yeah I would suggest wait for a week or two after you have done your meds and then send the mail as they also take a week or so to respond!
Cases are referred generally where at initial checking they can not concur if things are good.
Best of luck mate.


----------



## farahmehr (Sep 13, 2012)

permutation said:


> Same for me - my blood pressure was high too, my wife has an old operation... How did it go, did you get your husband medicals cleared?


Actually still we are waiting to finalize it and no news from my CO !
But at that time the doctor asked to do more examination that the MOC (Commonwealth Medical Officer) might need and ask latter, like Electrocardiography and Cardiac sonography which shows my husband’s heart has a minor problem !! 

I hope my husband passes the medicals otherwise all of us will be refused by DIAC !!?:confused2:


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> eeiks... 2-3 months?  that's a lottttt....My CO said 1-2 weeks.. never mind he said that for the 3rd time since Dec


I also have the same status since I did my Medicals on December 11th.
From other threads I see that there is a waiting perios of 6-8 weeks.
My agent is planning to email CO/HOC next week to inquire about the status.

If anyone had already inquired they are likely to mention whether they have started processing cases referred in december.

Cheers !

Mark001


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I got the GRANT not too long ago!!!! :clap2: Thank you guys for all the help and support that you have given. 

This forum and thread is what helped me keep patience and not go crazy lol

You guys are the best and hope each one of you will get the golden email soon

:grouphug:


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Rockron said:


> Hey guys, I got the GRANT not too long ago!!!! :clap2: Thank you guys for all the help and support that you have given.
> 
> This forum and thread is what helped me keep patience and not go crazy lol
> 
> ...


Hey congrats!!!!!

I can see slowly that all the November guys are getting grants!!!!

From what I have observed, none of them are 189 visas.. Is that right???

Are we the last on the queue..


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey to all the guys here,


How do you guys(ppl applying for 189 and 190) find out that your medicals has been finalized...

What is the change that you exactly see in the evisa system...

can u please explain,.. since I am applying thru an agent, I am not able to see my evisa screen for myself..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey to all the guys here,
> 
> 
> How do you guys(ppl applying for 189 and 190) find out that your medicals has been finalized...
> ...


Your co would be able to make it clear. If you dont have access to co due to agent then u might wanna try thing given here


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Rockron said:


> Hey guys, I got the GRANT not too long ago!!!! :clap2: Thank you guys for all the help and support that you have given.
> 
> This forum and thread is what helped me keep patience and not go crazy lol
> 
> ...




Congrats Rockron!!!


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Rockron said:


> Hey guys, I got the GRANT not too long ago!!!! :clap2: Thank you guys for all the help and support that you have given.
> 
> This forum and thread is what helped me keep patience and not go crazy lol
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## litstar (Jan 22, 2013)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey to all the guys here,
> 
> 
> How do you guys(ppl applying for 189 and 190) find out that your medicals has been finalized...
> ...


hi reachsvinoth,

i also apply thru an agent but i can assess to my evisa account, you should ask for the TRN and password so that you may also check the status by yourself, you are the client, they must give you those information, don't rely only on the agent, they are dealing with many cases and may miss something


----------



## litstar (Jan 22, 2013)

Rockron said:


> Hey guys, I got the GRANT not too long ago!!!! :clap2: Thank you guys for all the help and support that you have given.
> 
> This forum and thread is what helped me keep patience and not go crazy lol
> 
> ...


hi Rockron,

Congratulations!
may i ask the date you got your medicals finalised and the approval?


----------



## kalsr (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi dear all.................i am glad to share that i got Visa granted on 30 Jan, 2013..... my medicals were referred on 9th November.....Wish all others best of luck...


----------



## Samrong_Oz (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi There,

Is there anyone here having pending medicals (PAPER BASED-COURIER) in batch of Oct, 2012. As my condition is getting worse in as;

Subclass - 175	(Paper Based)	
Lodgment date: 20-Aug-10	
CO allocated: 6-Jun-11	
PCC: 13-Dec-12	
Medical submitted :	29-Oct-12 (Paper based)

Wating for Visa.... !


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

to continue the BP discussion...

In my case the doc said that usually this slightly higher measures should not be a pb for the visa as my other results were fine, but she advises me to keep track and take measures if needed because I have a person with BP in the family.

Now I really wonder what this could possibly mean for my medicals:
- that I may get a straight finalisation
- would definitely get referred but with positive outcome
- or (as i read from other people) - further checks would be requested and enter an endless loop of hopes and delays...


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

kalsr said:


> Hi dear all.................i am glad to share that i got Visa granted on 30 Jan, 2013..... my medicals were referred on 9th November.....Wish all others best of luck...




Congrats Kalsr


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

kalsr said:


> Hi dear all.................i am glad to share that i got Visa granted on 30 Jan, 2013..... my medicals were referred on 9th November.....Wish all others best of luck...


Was your visa 189 or 190..

ehealth or paper based meds????


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,

A huge congratulations to all of them who got grant recently. Looks like DIAC has picked up momentum. I am sure we are all on the way and GRANT is round the corner for sure.

Thanks.


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

permutation said:


> to continue the BP discussion...
> 
> In my case the doc said that usually this slightly higher measures should not be a pb for the visa as my other results were fine, but she advises me to keep track and take measures if needed because I have a person with BP in the family.
> 
> ...



I guess your Medicals is already done.
If so they are likely to ask for further tests within few days and check up done by a cardiologist. Nothing to worry about this as having BP is quite common. 
Then the status of your application will change to 'Medicals Referred' which means panel doctors at the MOC/HOC will review results and then provide their decision to DIAC. Now this assessment time is taking about 8 weeks since the medical tests were uploaded.


----------



## Mavrick (Sep 10, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A huge congratulations to all of them who got grant recently. Looks like DIAC has picked up momentum. I am sure we are all on the way and GRANT is round the corner for sure.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

I think you should send mail to your CO about medical status. My case was same as my medical was referred on 16th Nov. So i waited till last month and sent mail to my CO on 30th Jan and he granted my visa on 31 Jan :clap2:

Wish you good luck


----------



## SpeedyGonzales (Feb 2, 2013)

I have been a silent member of this forum and thought I would like to thank everyone for all the comments in the past months as it has helped me a lot with this insane waiting game. My Visa was granted yesterday after following up with my migration agent in South Africa. My medical was referred on 8 November, so anyone in the beginning of November should be getting there grants soon. Good luck to everyone who have had their visa's granted and for those who are still waiting. My dream is coming to fruition and looking forward to my life and future journey ahead. All good things come with being positive and patient. Once again good luck to all.


----------



## zakavath_sydney (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi iHots,
Even I too applied for 176 sub class., and done with medicals last week only.
How to check the status online to track the status ? becoz when I check, it always shows "In progress" as status. where exactly to see this ?

Cheers


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

mark001 said:


> I guess your Medicals is already done.
> If so they are likely to ask for further tests within few days and check up done by a cardiologist. /QUOTE]
> Thanks for this explanation mark001
> Do you have an idea who's going to contact me for the further tests? - health department or the clinic? (as I have no CO as yet)


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

kalsr said:


> Hi dear all.................i am glad to share that i got Visa granted on 30 Jan, 2013..... my medicals were referred on 9th November.....Wish all others best of luck...


Congrats, Can I know about your timeline....

Regards,


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

permutation said:


> mark001 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess your Medicals is already done.
> ...


----------



## Mavrick (Sep 10, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> What is the reason of delays in Grants after medicals are finalized.?????
> 
> doesn't seem to be any......


 Hi,

There should not be any delay after finalization of medicals.
You should contact your CO and ask for status update, he may give you grant on same day.


----------



## Mavrick (Sep 10, 2012)

kalsr said:


> Hi dear all.................i am glad to share that i got Visa granted on 30 Jan, 2013..... my medicals were referred on 9th November.....Wish all others best of luck...


Congratulations

Can you please share what was type of your Visa 189 or 190 ?


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Dear All,

Just got a mail from CO that my Medicals has been referred to MOC and it will take couples of Months to get cleared.

Also CO asked me to provide any further documents (if any) from my previous company. I have already provided Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, Relieving Letter, Reference Letter and Salary Certificate ( Because I don't have pay slip for that company and even no bank statement since this salary was paid in cash)

Can anyone tell me what further evidence can be provide...

Your help is highly appreciated

Regards,


----------



## BOSSOT (Jan 4, 2013)

reachsvinoth said:


> hey congrats!!!!!
> 
> I can see slowly that all the november guys are getting grants!!!!
> 
> ...


hi,greetings to you,

sir how do you confirm the date in which your medicals was referred, i am not able to find it plz help. Allow me to thank you in advance


----------



## Mavrick (Sep 10, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey congrats!!!!!
> 
> I can see slowly that all the November guys are getting grants!!!!
> 
> ...


I agree with your observation

lot of 190 applicant of Nov medicals are finalized but haven't seen any 189 yet


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi everyone...


Finally the long wait comes to an end....finally yes finallly got my grant letter today evening.....

Thanks to each and evry forum members for contributing your views and helping whenevr required...

Wish i knew about this forum before i filed my visa, could have saved my 3500AUD as agent fees

But at end all worth it..

Will try my best to answer any questions which you have.


For all those fellow members those who are waiting for grant hang in there ... Its not too far before you get yours... :humble:


too much of typing guys ...beer time now

Last but not the least 

Kick to MOC  for taking soo long to finalize meds and :kiss: to my CO for the visa grant...
(KRK style)


Regards,
rks890


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

what are the working hours of Skill Processing centers(DIAC) is it 08:00 to 4:00 or 9:00 to 5:00????


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,
I called up DIAC yesterday morning and the lady confirmed that my MED is FINALIZED (on 27th JAN itself) and all OK and no further tests required and CO would contact me soon.
Today is 5th FEB and I am wondering when would CO realize that MED is finalized and he should proceed further on this.
As of now I am waiting and quite perplexed on this MILLION $ (Of course Australian $) question !!!

Any suggestions guys ..... Should I go ahead and ask my CO for an update now that I know MED is finalized and he must ACT ....

Thanks.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

BOSSOT said:


> hi,greetings to you,
> 
> sir how do you confirm the date in which your medicals was referred, i am not able to find it plz help. Allow me to thank you in advance


Hi

I sent a mail to the [email protected] and they confirmed about the medical referral..

However I guess those guys are not replying to case enquiry mails these days.. there is no harm in giving a try though...

All the best!!!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi,
> I called up DIAC yesterday morning and the lady confirmed that my MED is FINALIZED (on 27th JAN itself) and all OK and no further tests required and CO would contact me soon.
> Today is 5th FEB and I am wondering when would CO realize that MED is finalized and he should proceed further on this.
> As of now I am waiting and quite perplexed on this MILLION $ (Of course Australian $) question !!!
> ...


Hey

I guess there is no harm in dropping a mail to the CO - stating your call to the DIAC and that medicals are finalized..

You can just enquire politely if any other documents are needed from your side..


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

I guess the status is still the same..

No 189 medical finalized in November...

:(((((

More and more of agonized waiting!!!!!!

It kills!!!!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi expats, after a month of telephonic enquiry, the guys from australian embassy came to my office for physical enquiry. As i am a businessman, i was damn sure they will come n they did exactly what i was thinking. It was a nervous but good enquiry and hope all goes well from this point.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi expats, after a month of telephonic enquiry, the guys from australian embassy came to my office for physical enquiry. As i am a businessman, i was damn sure they will come n they did exactly what i was thinking. It was a nervous but good enquiry and hope all goes well from this point.


Are your meds finalized?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

findraj said:


> Are your meds finalized?


I think so.... As no mail from CO abt medicals n i called few days back n they said they r finalised.....only my file is under routine checking n for that they r inquiring from last 1 month


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone knowd the e-mail address for Global Health Diac?
On the site I haven't found anything.


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi,
> I called up DIAC yesterday morning and the lady confirmed that my MED is FINALIZED (on 27th JAN itself) and all OK and no further tests required and CO would contact me soon.
> Today is 5th FEB and I am wondering when would CO realize that MED is finalized and he should proceed further on this.
> As of now I am waiting and quite perplexed on this MILLION $ (Of course Australian $) question !!!
> ...


Hi Robinhood,

Have you emailed your CO and updated him about the details you got from DIAC?
As it is finalized there should not have been any further delay in grant.
Most others whose medicals were referred in November were granted by Jan end.

BTW did you apply thru agent?
Can we contact DIAC if we had applied thru agent?
Which is the number to call them and what is their work time?

Thanks in advance and hope that your grant letter comes soon.

Cheers !

Mark001


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi guys!!! Perhaps you can help me ? We did our medicals on the 4th of dec, and only got the CO 22 of Jan, now the CO says that my medicals was refered on the 7 th of dec ?? can this be right ? I thought the CO refers the medicals ? how does this work ? 

If this is true, why doesnt anything reflect on the e-visa site ? it only says required for all 4 of us... and only my medicals were refered....

so then it will be 8 weeks already, and i see that there is still nov referalls waiting


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Reachsvinoth, do we have to carry hald filled up forms 26 n 160 alongwith us when go for medicals? or in e-health we are not suppose to fill up physical forms??


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Hi Reachsvinoth, do we have to carry hald filled up forms 26 n 160 alongwith us when go for medicals? or in e-health we are not suppose to fill up physical forms??



You need to carry Form 26 n 160, e-health booking letter, 2 photographs and passport for each applicant...


Regards,


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Marichelle, 
Ours were done on the 27th Jan and then husbands only was referred on the 10th Dec, we were told it would be up to 8 weeks before they would be finalised, its already 8 weeks and nothing, getting really fed up with waiting!!!!! Hopefully it won't be much longer! Once you get yours I know mine wont be far off!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

marichelle said:


> can this be right ? I thought the CO refers the medicals ? how does this work ?
> 
> If this is true, why doesnt anything reflect on the e-visa site ? it only says required for all 4 of us... and only my medicals were refered.


Your situations adds weight to what has already been a subject of immense speculation. I postulate that COs do not refer medicals. An office in the dept of Immig - probably HOC, is responsible for all meds. They receive them and if their pleliminary finding (guided by docs grading) says all is good, they send to CO recommendation that you have met health condition. however if further assessment of results is required they refer to MOC (medical officer of the commonwealth) or other office for in depth analysis - and the massive backlog greets each application there.

So, although noone knows the intricate workings at DIAC - it is probably not the CO who refers medicals.


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

waltzing matilda said:


> Hi Marichelle,
> Ours were done on the 27th Jan and then husbands only was referred on the 10th Dec, we were told it would be up to 8 weeks before they would be finalised, its already 8 weeks and nothing, getting really fed up with waiting!!!!! Hopefully it won't be much longer! Once you get yours I know mine wont be far off!


Oops this should say 27thNov!!!


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

I agree. I dropped my CO a mail asking if he got my medical results since i did not see any update as such on the website. He replied, telling me it was referred and I had to wait a couple of months due to huge backlog, but when I sent the next one asking for more info about when it was referred, he has been quiet since. I believe some unit is doing the sorting before forwarding each application to the right entity. Btw, my medicals were signed as received on 24 Dec. 





tenten said:


> Your situations adds weight to what has already been a subject of immense speculation. I postulate that COs do not refer medicals. An office in the dept of Immig - probably HOC, is responsible for all meds. They receive them and if their pleliminary finding (guided by docs grading) says all is good, they send to CO recommendation that you have met health condition. however if further assessment of results is required they refer to MOC (medical officer of the commonwealth) or other office for in depth analysis - and the massive backlog greets each application there.
> 
> So, although noone knows the intricate workings at DIAC - it is probably not the CO who refers medicals.


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey
> 
> I guess there is no harm in dropping a mail to the CO - stating your call to the DIAC and that medicals are finalized..
> 
> You can just enquire politely if any other documents are needed from your side..


Hi All,

I have received VISA GRANT yesterday morning, 06 FEB 2013 @ 7AM IST. 

As suggested I had sent an email to CO on 05 FEB 2013 in the evening after getting confirmation from DIAC CC that my MED is finalized. And the very next day, CO simply sent the grant letter. I was surprised that I did not have to submit FORM 80 which so many people talk about. CO never asked for that.

My bestest wishes to all who are in the queue and no worries, VISA is round the corner and is going to come for sure. In the mean time, please make sure that you are preparing well to start travel and face the challenges of finding a job so that once VISA is in hand, you just need to travel. 

Thanks guys and BEST OF LUCK once again.

Thank you !!!

-Robinhood.


----------



## litstar (Jan 22, 2013)

waltzing matilda said:


> Oops this should say 27thNov!!!


mine was referred on 7th Dec, and i'm still waiting

let's keep the status updated here


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

litstar said:


> mine was referred on 7th Dec, and i'm still waiting
> 
> let's keep the status updated here



My medicals were referred around December 20th. My time lines as below.
Not sure if MOC has started processing December referrals.


EOI October 5th |190 Visa Online Nov 17th|CO assigned Nov 28th|Mediacls December 11th| Medicals referred Deceber 20th| Retest for spouse January 3rd|Medical finalization ::crazy::| Visa grant::crazy::


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

I have seen from this and other forums that there have been some processed from December but there are also a lot in November that still haven't been done!! Its so random.... I'm not sure how their 'queue' system works!


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

> I agree. I dropped my CO a mail asking if he got my medical results since i did not see any update as such on the website. He replied, telling me it was referred and I had to wait a couple of months due to huge backlog, but when I sent the next one asking for more info about when it was referred, he has been quiet since. I believe some unit is doing the sorting before forwarding each application to the right entity. Btw, my medicals were signed as received on 24 Dec.


Hi All,

Today I received a email from my agent based on the communication they received from my CO. As per the communication from CO currently MOC team is processing referrals done upto December 20th. So all applicants who had their medicals referred during first 3 weeks may contact their CO for updates. 

Cheers !
Mark001


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

mark001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received a email from my agent based on the communication they received from my CO. As per the communication from CO currently MOC team is processing referrals done upto December 20th. So all applicants who had their medicals referred during first 3 weeks may contact their CO for updates.
> 
> ...


Its strange when we've got another answer from MOC for last 2 weeks that they were processing cases refered in the last of october. We guess if they make it fast, now just only cases in the first and mid of november are processing. We also see some expat members referred in November are granted. So we think MOC has given correct info. Our med were referred on 19NOV and we have not yet contacted our CO, because we dont wanna disturb our CO. Maybe we will wait until Mar and then contact our CO for result.
Btw, congrats to members who have got the grant these days!


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

arty: arty:
My golden e-mail has arrived. With a little help from my CO escalating my application to the Assistant Director so he can put more pressure on Global Health to finalize my meds today at around 00:00 when I checked my inbox there it was my grant notification. 
arty: arty:


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

mark001 said:


> My medicals were referred around December 20th. My time lines as below.
> Not sure if MOC has started processing December referrals.
> 
> 
> EOI October 5th |190 Visa Online Nov 17th|CO assigned Nov 28th|Mediacls December 11th| Medicals referred Deceber 20th| Retest for spouse January 3rd|Medical finalization ::crazy::| Visa grant::crazy::



mine were referred on December 31st....our cases are quite close.....lets hope for the best!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

fivetd said:


> arty: arty:
> My golden e-mail has arrived. With a little help from my CO escalating my application to the Assistant Director so he can put more pressure on Global Health to finalize my meds today at around 00:00 when I checked my inbox there it was my grant notification.
> arty: arty:




Hey Congrats Fivetd!!!


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

fivetd said:


> arty: arty:
> My golden e-mail has arrived. With a little help from my CO escalating my application to the Assistant Director so he can put more pressure on Global Health to finalize my meds today at around 00:00 when I checked my inbox there it was my grant notification.
> arty: arty:


Congrats fivetd! Hopefully your good news should start a string of approvals for all us 189ers whose medicals were referred in early November!! 

I received a reply from CO to my query, stating that medicals would be finalized by the end of next week... am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks you.

Well I started another thread "189 escalated to Assistant Director" and there I explained what that means. So basically my CO sent my application and other applications to the Assistant Director so he can put more pressure on Global health to finish with medical clearances because this delay is causing them delays in finalizing and assessing visa application.

Hopefully this will be good news for the rest of you waiting for the meds to be finished.


----------



## ashinzh (Feb 7, 2013)

fivetd said:


> arty: arty:
> My golden e-mail has arrived. With a little help from my CO escalating my application to the Assistant Director so he can put more pressure on Global Health to finalize my meds today at around 00:00 when I checked my inbox there it was my grant notification.
> arty: arty:


Wow! Congrats Fivetd!
It's really exciting to hear Nov's medicals start getting finalized. My wife's was referred on Nov 26. Hopefully all medicals in Nov could be cleaned soon.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received VISA GRANT yesterday morning, 06 FEB 2013 @ 7AM IST.
> 
> ...


Congrats!

May I ask you email ID for DIAC CC?

Regards,
Ashish


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

mark001 said:


> My medicals were referred around December 20th. My time lines as below.
> Not sure if MOC has started processing December referrals.
> 
> 
> EOI October 5th |190 Visa Online Nov 17th|CO assigned Nov 28th|Mediacls December 11th| Medicals referred Deceber 20th| Retest for spouse January 3rd|Medical finalization ::crazy::| Visa grant::crazy::


if u dont mind could u say which retest..


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

mark001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received a email from my agent based on the communication they received from my CO. As per the communication from CO currently MOC team is processing referrals done upto December 20th. So all applicants who had their medicals referred during first 3 weeks may contact their CO for updates.
> 
> ...


OOh this has given me a new lease of life!!!! Thanks for the update :clap2: Lets hope its accurate!


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> mine were referred on December 31st....our cases are quite close.....lets hope for the best!


How did you guys learn about when your meds were referred? I asked my CO and he has been quiet, it seems like he does not know about it or what? Thanks.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

> How did you guys learn about when your meds were referred? I asked my CO and he has been quiet, it seems like he does not know about it or what? Thanks.


you may try what's given here on information on australia visa


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Got a reply from health strategies today

I can confirm that health for you and your family is considered to be finalised by DIAC.

Please direct any further enquiries about the status of your application to your case officer.

Now I HAD A QUESTION FOR SENIOR EXPATS. As autralian embassy had done telephonic as well as physical verification of my office on 4 Feb, how much time will it take now for the final decision. Need advice..

Thanks in advance


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> if u dont mind could u say which retest..


As BP was a little high they asked for another blood test for checking albumin


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

fivetd said:


> arty: arty:
> My golden e-mail has arrived. With a little help from my CO escalating my application to the Assistant Director so he can put more pressure on Global Health to finalize my meds today at around 00:00 when I checked my inbox there it was my grant notification.
> arty: arty:


Congrats fivetd. Glad to know that your CO proactively took up your case.

Cheers !
Mark001


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

Blood test for checking albumin.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

The process is also subject to the visa subclass, those 190ers are in a better position than 189ers. I am not sure which subclass you are referring to. 



mark001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received a email from my agent based on the communication they received from my CO. As per the communication from CO currently MOC team is processing referrals done upto December 20th. So all applicants who had their medicals referred during first 3 weeks may contact their CO for updates.
> 
> ...


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

mark001 said:


> Congrats fivetd. Glad to know that your CO proactively took up your case.
> 
> Cheers !
> Mark001


Yes I was very lucky with Mr. M.E. from Team 6.
He was responding to my e-mails very promptly. Because of the time difference I would sent him an e-mail at 23:30 and than at 23:48 (Romania time) I would get his reply. The longest i had to wait for a reply was 1 day. So in this way I was lucky because I read here that there are other CO that don't respond or take much longer time.
Another Romanian guy that lives in Spain applied for visa on 21st of January and on 5th of February he got his grant, same Team and CO as me. He was very lucky with the meds not being referred. 
And I've seen on the local forum that Team 6 has at least 4-5 Romanians so maybe cases are also assigned to different teams that have different parts of the world, just a thought.

All I can say is thanks for all of your information and support and for the ones that are still waiting for their golden e-mail I wish you the shortest wait possible.



sach_1213 said:


> Got a reply from health strategies today
> 
> I can confirm that health for you and your family is considered to be finalised by DIAC.
> 
> ...


If all documents are in order, they finished all the checking and your meds are finalized than you should get the grant any day now. Maybe you can send your CO an e-mail informing what health.strategies ask him to confirm that. This is what I did, sent him the mail that health.strategies told me that my meds were finalized, asked him if it is so and in reply I got the Grant notification. 
Good luck!


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Yes I was very lucky with Mr. M.E. from Team 6.
> He was responding to my e-mails very promptly. Because of the time difference I would sent him an e-mail at 23:30 and than at 23:48 (Romania time) I would get his reply. The longest i had to wait for a reply was 1 day. So in this way I was lucky because I read here that there are other CO that don't respond or take much longer time.
> Another Romanian guy that lives in Spain applied for visa on 21st of January and on 5th of February he got his grant, same Team and CO as me. He was very lucky with the meds not being referred.
> And I've seen on the local forum that Team 6 has at least 4-5 Romanians so maybe cases are also assigned to different teams that have different parts of the world, just a thought.
> ...


Hello everyone,
Could you please advise me how can i contact HOC? Is there any phone number to ask for my medicals?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

I know only [email protected]
I don't know any other mail or telephone number.
Sorry.


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

mark001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received a email from my agent based on the communication they received from my CO. As per the communication from CO currently MOC team is processing referrals done upto December 20th. So all applicants who had their medicals referred during first 3 weeks may contact their CO for updates.
> 
> ...


hi I received an email from my agent today who said the CO told her they are working on cases from the week of 12/11/12 !!!! ????? why do we all get different messages? Odd!


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

waltzing matilda said:


> hi I received an email from my agent today who said the CO told her they are working on cases from the week of 12/11/12 !!!! ????? why do we all get different messages? Odd!


It's simple. Everybody's brain works differently depending on mood. And also you wouldn't like it if they were replaced with automated robots with exact same answers.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Is there a new system called E-medicals which Dr are using now instead of eHealth? We completed our medicals on 2nd feb and Dr hasnt uploaded them yet due to an issue in this new system i was told.

Bit worried now.


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

Janneeyrre said:


> It's simple. Everybody's brain works differently depending on mood. And also you wouldn't like it if they were replaced with automated robots with exact same answers.


Actually I would!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Hopefully someone with reffered meds will get grant or communication from CO in the next few hours. That way we can have an idea of how far the backlog goes.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

tenten said:


> Hopefully someone with reffered meds will get grant or communication from CO in the next few hours. That way we can have an idea of how far the backlog goes.


Hi tenten, 

Did you have your health results sent online or by courier? I see on your signature there were just a few days for your meds to be referred, but I had mine sent off during Christmas and now I am just informed my meds were referred late Jan. 

Please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

> Hi tenten,
> 
> Did you have your health results sent online or by courier? I see on your signature there were just a few days for your meds to be referred, but I had mine sent off during Christmas and now I am just informed my meds were referred late Jan.
> 
> ...


Had our (spouse + 2 kids) meds done on 21st Jan. The panel doctor sent the results (courier) to Australia's Regional visa centre in South Africa on the 23rd and they were received the next day. I emailed the regional visa centre last week and they told me that they referred our medicals to HOC on the 25th of January.

I doubt the referral has anything to do with the results per se, but its DIAC policy to refer all meds done in certain countries. So do not read much into the 'quick' referral of our meds. We are still a long way off.

****************************************
Where a significant health condition has been identified, or you completed your health examinations in certain countries, your health examination reports will be referred to a MOC for assessment
*********************************


----------



## JustMe121 (Mar 30, 2012)

My family and I had our medicals done in London on the 10th of Jan 2013. A few minutes ago I got an email from my CO informing me that the results for my wife, my daughter and myself have been finalised, however for my son (2 years old) the results were referred on 18/01/13. I am not too sure why that would be the case, if anything I was expecting mine to be referred (high BMI). 

My Co has also informed me, and I quote "There is currently a 3 month delay for cases with the MOC"


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Medicals*

Hi Friends,

Need some help in my case.

We completed medicals on the 02nd february and after experiencing some technical difficulties Dr was aboe to finally upload them on the 9th. 

I need to check whether those have been uploaded successfully. I was assuming the contact point would be health strategies. But one of the guys I met at the clinic had done the same and has ended up getting the below response from them, which isnt quite helpful. Now I am wondering what to do next. I really need a confirmation on the fact that they had received our medicals.

_The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC. 

Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations once they have been received by DIAC resides with the Global Health office in Sydney. However, they are currently experiencing a significant backlog of work. Please do not contact them directly regarding the status of health examinations- it is better that they focus their efforts on finalising outstanding medicals.

It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for the visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary. 

A list of contacts for visa processing centres is available on the DIAC website: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship_

What do you guys suggest to do?

Thanks


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need some help in my case.
> 
> ...


I would think that you have been or will be allocated CO soon, Just wait for their cue. If meds were not received they will ask for them.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

JustMe121 said:


> My family and I had our medicals done in London on the 10th of Jan 2013. A few minutes ago I got an email from my CO informing me that the results for my wife, my daughter and myself have been finalised, however for my son (2 years old) the results were referred on 18/01/13. I am not too sure why that would be the case, if anything I was expecting mine to be referred (high BMI).
> 
> My Co has also informed me, and I quote "There is currently a 3 month delay for cases with the MOC"


I hope your son meets the health requirement and that its finalised in time - not more than the 3 months they specify. Waiting is perhaps one of the hardest tasks humans have to endure.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

tenten said:


> I would think that you have been or will be allocated CO soon, Just wait for their cue. If meds were not received they will ask for them.


I completed medicals only after the CO allocation upon his request. The reply I quoted was a reply a guy who did the medicals on the same day as us ( he too has a CO assigned to him), got from health strategies.

Dr. experienced diificulties when trying to upload my medicals and he could do it only after a week from the check up date. I was wondering whether I should write to health strategies or not as the reply they had sent to this guys isnt helpful at all.

Anyways I had written to health strategies, they would probably reply with the same reply as I too have a CO assigned to me.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I completed medicals only after the CO allocation upon his request. The reply I quoted was a reply a guy who did the medicals on the same day as us ( he too has a CO assigned to him), got from health strategies.
> 
> Dr. experienced diificulties when trying to upload my medicals and he could do it only after a week from the check up date. I was wondering whether I should write to health strategies or not as the reply they had sent to this guys isnt helpful at all.
> 
> Anyways I had written to health strategies, they would probably reply with the same reply as I too have a CO assigned to me.


If you have CO that makes it even easier to find out the status of your meds. Just ask CO.


----------



## JustMe121 (Mar 30, 2012)

tenten said:


> I hope your son meets the health requirement and that its finalised in time - not more than the 3 months they specify. Waiting is perhaps one of the hardest tasks humans have to endure.


Yeah I hope it is finalised within 3 months. I am completely baffled as to why my son's medical was referred because he is a very healthy child, only thing was I did not take his full immunisation record on the day of the medical but I did inform the doctor that his immunisations were up to date. On the other hand, I did take the full immunisation record for my daughter. Anyhow I have no choice but to wait.

I can't agree more with your comment regarding waiting being the hardest task, I have been waiting for this Australian visa since December 2010 (when I sat my IELTS). The worse was waiting 15 months for the Security Checks because I had worked in a HR country, even though I am British !


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

JustMe121 said:


> Yeah I hope it is finalised within 3 months. I am completely baffled as to why my son's medical was referred because he is a very healthy child, only thing was I did not take his full immunisation record on the day of the medical but I did inform the doctor that his immunisations were up to date. On the other hand, I did take the full immunisation record for my daughter. Anyhow I have no choice but to wait.
> 
> I can't agree more with your comment regarding waiting being the hardest task, I have been waiting for this Australian visa since December 2010 (when I sat my IELTS). The worse was waiting 15 months for the Security Checks because I had worked in a HR country, even though I am British !




would you please tell which country have you worked in??


----------



## JustMe121 (Mar 30, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I completed medicals only after the CO allocation upon his request. The reply I quoted was a reply a guy who did the medicals on the same day as us ( he too has a CO assigned to him), got from health strategies.
> 
> Dr. experienced diificulties when trying to upload my medicals and he could do it only after a week from the check up date. I was wondering whether I should write to health strategies or not as the reply they had sent to this guys isnt helpful at all.
> 
> Anyways I had written to health strategies, they would probably reply with the same reply as I too have a CO assigned to me.


I was in the same situation as yourself, the hospital took a week to load my and my children's medical results (and took a further week to load my wife's results). This is despite us having got our medicals done in London. To get confirmation I just wrote to my CO and he came back to me confirming that 3 of our medicals have been finalised and my son's medical has been referred to MOC, who have a 3 months backlog.

I also suggest you just drop your CO an email asking whether the medicals have been received and finalised.


----------



## JustMe121 (Mar 30, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> would you please tell which country have you worked in??


At the time of my visa application, March 2011, I had been working in (Lahore) Pakistan, for two years. In July 2011, I left Pakistan and was transferred to Dubai. In May 2012, I shifted back home (London, UK). Because I had worked and lived in Pakistan for two years I went through SC.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

JustMe121 said:


> At the time of my visa application, March 2011, I had been working in (Lahore) Pakistan, for two years. In July 2011, I left Pakistan and was transferred to Dubai. In May 2012, I shifted back home (London, UK). Because I had worked and lived in Pakistan for two years I went through SC.




thats really alarming for all PAKISTANI's ....Lets hope for the best for all of us.........


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> thats really alarming for all PAKISTANI's ....Lets hope for the best for all of us.........


15 months is a long time. For Pakistani's DIAC may not make SC that extensive - sounds crazy but here is my 2 cents.

If DIAC, rightly or wrongly, has determined that persons who visit Pakistan may pose a security threat, and you are in DIAC's shoes who would you be more wary of, someone who was born in Pakistan or someone who visits Pakistan. Not that I agree with DIAC, but I would be wary of the later. We do not choose where we are born, but we choose were we go.

So take heart, SC for Pakistanis will be extensive, but I doubt it will take 15 months. You have unquestionable reasons for being in Pakistan - that is your home.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> 15 months is a long time. For Pakistani's DIAC may not make SC that extensive - sounds crazy but here is my 2 cents.
> 
> If DIAC, rightly or wrongly, has determined that persons who visit Pakistan may pose a security threat, and you are in DIAC's shoes who would you be more wary of, someone who was born in Pakistan or someone who visits Pakistan. Not that I agree with DIAC, but I would be wary of the later. We do not choose where we are born, but we choose were we go.
> 
> So take heart, SC for Pakistanis will be extensive, but I doubt it will take 15 months. You have unquestionable reasons for being in Pakistan - that is your home.



What makes pakistan an HR Country????


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> What makes pakistan an HR Country????


I doubt that anyone here can answer that. Even DIAC probably won't. I do not think they even spell out which applicants (countries) go under Security Clearance - probably say: "çertain countries"

It is the applicants experiences that reveal that those who live in or have visited Pakistan go through Security Clearance.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Any clue on current processing dates at GH???


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I've just lodged my visa and am waiting for a CO to be assigned. Meantime, I was trying to apply for Medicals . There seems to be a new process in place where in an applicant will now have to fill in a questionnaire first before registering for eHealth.

Now there is a question (in the questionnaire) which says that I should list out all the medicines that Me and my family members are currently using. My wife has thyroid and has been using a tablet for about 8 yrs now. All I wanted to know was...
1. Will this be a problem while applying for visa ? It's not about the visa that I'm really worried about but if there are any extra steps that I should take whilst applying for eHealth check. ( whilst a logical part of my brain says there shouldn't be any such problem, I wanted to clarify with the experienced ppl in this forum.) . I was thinking to check with the panel doctors itself directly...but couldn't get hold of one .
2. Secondly should this tablet be treated as an over the counter medicine or a prescribed one? Because the question exempts the applicants from mentioning about regular contraceptives and over the counter medicines.

Thanks in advance.

MK

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

umairahmad said:


> What makes pakistan an HR Country????


Bombs and terrorism and Osama bin laden.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys

Any latest update on the current dates being processed by the gh..

My wait is nearing 3 months now.. :((((


----------



## Ozyfrm (Oct 27, 2012)

Potturi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just lodged my visa and am waiting for a CO to be assigned. Meantime, I was trying to apply for Medicals . There seems to be a new process in place where in an applicant will now have to fill in a questionnaire first before registering for eHealth.
> 
> ...


Even my wife has thyroid and she is under medication for the past 6 years. We were also worried about it before our medicals. But we mentioned her medication in the form and doctor has mentioned a note that it is for hyperthyroidism. We received our grant within a month after our meds.

You can refer to the page 48 (attachment 5) of the panel doctors guide in the below link where you can find that uncomplicated Hypo/Hyper thyroidism is an insignificant medical condition and that will not impact your medicals.

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Bombs and terrorism and Osama bin laden.


Lol

That was a dumb question to ask tbh, Ahmed


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Lol
> 
> That was a dumb question to ask tbh, Ahmed



Dumb for idiots like you and jeener....


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

findraj said:


> Lol
> 
> That was a dumb question to ask tbh, Ahmed


Even India is a HR Country.. I think as per DIAC there are various countries which are in HR category..

Also the other Key factor in HR is Visa Abuse,.. so this could also determine the HR Factor
Regards
RK


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Even India is a HR Country.. I think as per DIAC there are various countries which are in HR category..
> 
> Also the other Key factor in HR is Visa Abuse,.. so this could also determine the HR Factor
> Regards
> RK





> I doubt that anyone here can answer that. Even DIAC probably won't. I do not think they even spell out which applicants (countries) go under Security Clearance - probably say: "çertain countries"
> It is the applicants experiences that reveal that those who live in or have visited Pakistan go through Security Clearance.


Mr. Raj, These replies should suffice i suppose!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Dumb for idiots like you and jeener....



 Well I am not offended by your jab, better to be called Idiot than called a P***


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

findraj said:


> Well I am not offended by your jab, better to be called Idiot than called a P***


Lets cool it guys!!! We already have enough of Indo-Pak stuff.. Lets leave it to the politicians and other experts.....

Sometimes we just have to admit and live with things which are beyond our Control.. Like HR country list by DIAC.. So just continue to do what we can and wait patiently and hope our Patience pays off!!!

All the Best...

Regards
RK


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Well I am not offended by your jab, better to be called Idiot than called a P***




i think this forum is not meant for such discussions....v should stop it here....

otherwise i have a lot to say ......... but be remembered i m a Proud P****


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, I will tell Mr Ahmed why India is a HR country...

HR Countries mostly mean security issues, but it includes factors like Health as well...TB, HIV+

Also, Most HR Countries have high corruption rate, scams and stuff....

Also, there are different reasons why 2 countries are High Risk....

And ofcourse anyone would know why Pakistan is a high risk country..If you dont, Google it. 

I am not saying India is any better, just trying to say that its a very very obvious question and you would ofcourse get wierd answers for such questions


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes, I will tell Mr Ahmed why India is a HR country...
> 
> HR Countries mostly mean security issues, but it includes factors like Health as well...TB, HIV+
> 
> ...




dont bother yourself.....and read the post by tenten....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> dont bother yourself.....and read the post by tenten....


Where is it man, I am going blind


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Where is it man, I am going blind


Refer to my previous few posts.... quoted there...along with a quote by Rkv...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Refer to my previous few posts.... quoted there...along with a quote by Rkv...


Got it, I tihnk my post is better tho


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi guys!! The CO mailed us today, and said that the current processing dates at MOC is at 22/11/2012.... so will still be a couple of weeks till the dec referrals gets finalized... just thought Id let you know


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

findraj said:


> Got it, I tihnk my post is better tho


Not to resurrect a poisonous issue - just need to clarify something. In my posts, I did not use the term 'High Risk' - that was intentional. That term may mean very different things to different people, but to DIAC - who matter in this discussion - High Risk was defined as a country without certain passport security features and had nothing to do with bombs, terrorism, TB or any other 'risk'.

And note that the DIAC does not have / use the High Risk classification for 189 / 190 anymore - probably because many more countries have been improving the security features on their passports.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

umairahmad said:


> i think this forum is not meant for such discussions....v should stop it here....
> 
> otherwise i have a lot to say ......... but be remembered i m a Proud P****


Thank You Akhmed for spelling my name wrong.
Its Janneeyrre and not Jeener..

Anyways. 
I didn't know that you were expecting some "pleasant to the ears" answers to questions about HR countries. I just posted whatever 3 words that came into my mind first. Zero, Dark, and Thirty.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Thank You Akhmed for spelling my name wrong.
> Its Janneeyrre and not Jeener..
> 
> Anyways.
> I didn't know that you were expecting some "pleasant to the ears" answers to questions about HR countries. I just posted whatever 3 words that came into my mind first. Zero, Dark, and Thirty.


"I dont know whether OBL is a terrorist or not, but i am sure that George W Bush is the No.1 Terrorist of the world"
(Dr. Zakir Naik , [In front of millions of americans])

what you said is nothing but the essence of an empty and stupid thought, without any insight of ground realities.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> "I dont know whether OBL is a terrorist or not, but i am sure that George W Bush is the No.1 Terrorist of the world"
> (Dr. Zakir Naik , [In front of millions of americans])
> 
> what you said is nothing but the essence of an empty and stupid thought, without any insight of ground realities.


Guys,

I do understand every individual has their opinion, however I request everyone to kindly stick to the thread and not deviate. Lets discuss on Medicals getting referred and the current status of Processing...

Please refrain from discussing such issues here,,

Note: if anyone is offended sincere apologies.

Regards
RK


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I do understand every individual has their opinion, however I request everyone to kindly stick to the thread and not deviate. Lets discuss on Medicals getting referred and the current status of Processing...
> 
> ...




i wonder y this post didn't come after Jeener's post, and y after mine.....

NEWays i am also of the opinion of sticking to the thread.... and discussing only medicals /related stuff.....


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

umairahmad said:


> "I dont know whether OBL is a terrorist or not, but i am sure that George W Bush is the No.1 Terrorist of the world"
> (Dr. Zakir Naik , [In front of millions of americans])
> 
> what you said is nothing but the essence of an empty and stupid thought, without any insight of ground realities.


Whoa! spare me the details please.
I dont want to know.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

tenten said:


> - High Risk was defined as a country without certain passport security features and had nothing to do with bombs, terrorism, TB or any other 'risk'.


sure. 
may be diac has nothing to do with border security either.
well, if you say so.

visa abuse, as mentioned earlier by a fellow member sounds more plausible.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

umairahmad said:


> i wonder y this post didn't come after Jeener's post, and y after mine.....


for obvious reasons.
People ask about medical referred related questions here.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

According to DIAC:

Definition – low/high risk

The terms 'Low risk' and 'High risk' show whether passport holders are eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible. 

And here is the link for ETA eligible countries:
Visas, Immigration and Refugees


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

Ozyfrm said:


> Even my wife has thyroid and she is under medication for the past 6 years. We were also worried about it before our medicals. But we mentioned her medication in the form and doctor has mentioned a note that it is for hyperthyroidism. We received our grant within a month after our meds.
> 
> You can refer to the page 48 (attachment 5) of the panel doctors guide in the below link where you can find that uncomplicated Hypo/Hyper thyroidism is an insignificant medical condition and that will not impact your medicals.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/panel_doctors/conducting_medicals/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf


Thanks a ton Ozyfrm. You've been of gr8 help !

ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13 | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - ? | Medicals - ? | CO Assigned - ? | Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> for obvious reasons.
> People ask about medical referred related questions here.


Which is why I mentioned HIV and TB!!!! Just read my post above...

Also, DIAC has its own policy about bringing Pets into their own country. 

If the Pet(dog in my case) is from HR country, they have to stay 6 months in a LR country to show they are not showing signs of any diseases..

So even though I got my Pet Spaniel from Detroit with proper customs and papers and vaccines and all to India, he has to go to a LR country for 6 months to prove he hasnt acquired any diseases and 1 month quarantine in Australia...

You think my pet could take that?? No, So I am going to have live separate from him for 6 months. Apparently he will stay in UK with my aged parents and then I would take him after 6 months to Australia...and he would be quarantined for 1 whole month!!! they dont even trust the LR countries!!!!! LOL!!

Now Pets are not terrorists, they are not coloured, they are vaccinated and quarantined after they land, then why such LAME rules? 

They are concerned about the health of its people and its domesticated pets. 

So they screen people and pets...Now trust me, I cant explain it better man....

Hope you get it, the FIBBIES could have an eye on us!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> According to DIAC:
> 
> Definition – low/high risk
> 
> ...


Thought I would just let this go, but I could not resist the temptation to post. Will stick to the thread (hopefully).

You will note that ETA allow applicant holding an ETA eligible passport to apply (some online) and get 3 month travel visa without submitting passport / biopages for approval. What follows is crucial. To use an ETA, all that is required is to have an ETA eligible passport. So, a British who has worked several yrs in Pakistan can apply for ETA without security check; a Pakistani, who also holds a Singaporean passport can also apply for ETA and get it in less than 3 days.

No bombs, no terrorism no TB.

Why, ETA is a mechanism aimed as improving / easing travel and promoting business. So the Oz gvt extended this to countries, whose passports have adequate security features such that by submitting your passport details the DIAC can verify the passport without copies having to be sent. In fact the the success rate of ETA applications is so high (almost 100%) such that in the rare event that its declined, you are encouraged to visit nearest Aus embassy for redress.

No Bombs, no Terrorism, No TB.

Research will show you that countries that are eligible for ETA have reciprocal arrangements with Oz, allowing Oz citizens travel to their countries without visas. In fact, many see the ETA as visa free travel, because of the ease of obtaining the ETA. You can just visit your travel agent , buy ticket and apply for ETA, all at one go, and pick up your tickets and ETA next day.

Moral of the long tale: ETA is a mechanism for promoting business and tourism. It is afforded to countries that DIAC has determined to have adequate passport security features and low passport fraud risk and is reciprocated by visa free travel.

No bombs, no Terrorism, no TB.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> Thought I would just let this go, but I could not resist the temptation to post. Will stick to the thread (hopefully).
> 
> You will note that ETA allow applicant holding an ETA eligible passport to apply (some online) and get 3 month travel visa without submitting passport / biopages for approval. What follows is crucial. To use an ETA, all that is required is to have an ETA eligible passport. So, a British who has worked several yrs in Pakistan can apply for ETA without security check; a Pakistani, who also holds a Singaporean passport can also apply for ETA and get it in less than 3 days.
> 
> ...


Nice one - 
on offtopic question to you - why did you take a month to apply for visa after invitation?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

tenten said:


> Thought I would just let this go, but I could not resist the temptation to post. Will stick to the thread (hopefully).
> 
> You will note that ETA allow applicant holding an ETA eligible passport to apply (some online) and get 3 month travel visa without submitting passport / biopages for approval. What follows is crucial. To use an ETA, all that is required is to have an ETA eligible passport. So, a British who has worked several yrs in Pakistan can apply for ETA without security check; a Pakistani, who also holds a Singaporean passport can also apply for ETA and get it in less than 3 days.
> 
> ...


Glad, that at the end you did mention

*DIAC has determined to have adequate passport security features and low passport fraud risk and is reciprocated by visa free travel.*

Though, mentioning "No bombs, no Terrorism, no TB" may not be the entire truth...because bombs and terrorism wouldnt give you a PCC and TB (depending on case to case) wouldnt give you health clearance..

Since it is mandatory to have PCC and Meds Clearance "No bombs, no Terrorism, no TB" would be totally and absolutely required......for ANY VISA

Forget about ETA


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

superm said:


> Nice one -
> on offtopic question to you - why did you take a month to apply for visa after invitation?


Did not have the visa fee then.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

findraj said:


> Glad, that at the end you did mention
> 
> *DIAC has determined to have adequate passport security features and low passport fraud risk and is reciprocated by visa free travel.*
> 
> ...


Twas just a spill over from the previous discussion on HR/LR countries. Was trying to illustrate how DIAC LR/HR may differ from our perception. In this case someone will be considered as from a LR country based on the passport they are travelling on - not the countries they have lived in.

I love this forum. It opens up ones mind - and the discussions - though acrimonious at times - help the clock to tick.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

tenten said:


> Twas just a spill over from the previous discussion on HR/LR countries. Was trying to illustrate how DIAC LR/HR may differ from our perception. In this case someone will be considered as from a LR country based on the passport they are travelling on - not the countries they have lived in.
> 
> I love this forum. It opens up ones mind - and the discussions - though acrimonious at times - help the clock to tick.


lol. Whoever taught you "Repetition of a point makes it a fact" is a liar.

Imagine a scenario where a person have an ETA passport but visits pakistan and then applies for Australian immigration.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Mr Ahmed, although I am a Pakistani and I will be going through the long security checks like so many of us but I understand the necessity. This is not the place to go in details on the matter but you dragged us into it. I would never rely on somebody claiming a Pakistani passport to be even a Pakistani citizen. Because I know how easy it is for someone from Afghanistan to get Pakistani passport. Perhaps our corrupt bureaucrats should have thought about it when they went all "islamic" to the afghan "brothers".


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

marichelle said:


> Hi guys!! The CO mailed us today, and said that the current processing dates at MOC is at 22/11/2012.... so will still be a couple of weeks till the dec referrals gets finalized... just thought Id let you know


Hey,

Mine was referred on 22/11/2012...

Pray for me guys please!!!!!!:ranger:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey,
> 
> Mine was referred on 22/11/2012...
> 
> Pray for me guys please!!!!!!:ranger:


Call your CO!!!


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hey,
> 
> Mine was referred on 22/11/2012...
> 
> Pray for me guys please!!!!!!:ranger:


Best of Luck..........

Regards,


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Mr Ahmed, although I am a Pakistani and I will be going through the long security checks like so many of us but I understand the necessity. This is not the place to go in details on the matter but you dragged us into it. I would never rely on somebody claiming a Pakistani passport to be even a Pakistani citizen. Because I know how easy it is for someone from Afghanistan to get Pakistani passport. Perhaps our corrupt bureaucrats should have thought about it when they went all "islamic" to the afghan "brothers".



No political discussions here, just try to stick to the topic and by the way i didn't drag anybody into it........ if you are a pakistani then this is for you....

"*I would never rely on somebody claiming a Pakistani passport to be even a Pakistani citizen*"

Close the topic now!


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

:ranger:


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Mr Ahmed, although I am a Pakistani and I will be going through the long security checks like so many of us but I understand the necessity. This is not the place to go in details on the matter but you dragged us into it. I would never rely on somebody claiming a Pakistani passport to be even a Pakistani citizen. Because I know how easy it is for someone from Afghanistan to get Pakistani passport. Perhaps our corrupt bureaucrats should have thought about it when they went all "islamic" to the afghan "brothers".



First of all make one thing very clear that I am not defending Pakistan, leaving it for politicians to do…
And make one more thing clear, whatever you say about pakistani passport be remembered that AUS issues PR on the same passport……..
The prejudice thinking against muslims being terrorists is an implantation by western media…
I don’t claim Pakistan to be heaven on earth but I strongly disagree with the point of view that people living in Pakistan and specially muslims are all terrorists etc.
About issuance of Pakistani passport to afghan nationals is a separate issue and it happens everywhere in the world. This forum is not the place to discuss such matters.
About the person from UK who worked in Pakistan and now is under SC, has DIAC made any obligations on any person working in Pakistan, to go through SC???? of course not. There may be some other reasons for him to be referred for SC, otherwise Pakistanis themselves deserve more SC than anybody else. But they are getting VISAs fulfilling the requirements of DIAC, no SCs….
About terrorism / blasts in Pakistan, firstly it is a media hype, and secondly it proves Pakistan to be a victim of terrorism and not the terrorist….. 
Brother, I m not defending Pakistan neither I am involved in any kind of politics, just trying to make you realize that people killed in blasts / terrorist attacks are our own brothers and sisters. 

Please dont be offended by this post.........


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> First of all make one thing very clear that I am not defending Pakistan, leaving it for politicians to do…
> *So you arent patriotic?*
> And make one more thing clear, whatever you say about pakistani passport be remembered that AUS issues PR on the same passport……..
> *Yes after almost a year long security checks, I read somewhere a person took 3 years to get his PR*
> ...


...


----------



## DSwetha (Nov 17, 2012)

Is there anyone from November first week for subclass 189 whose medicals Got cleared ?.My Dependent medicals Got referred on November 6th 2013 and till we didn't have any update.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

DSwetha said:


> Is there anyone from November first week for subclass 189 whose medicals Got cleared ?.My Dependent medicals Got referred on November 6th 2013 and till we didn't have any update.


I saw somewhere a 189er got their grant with their referred meds on 1st Nov 1012 by the way, not 2013  . I bet yours is being processed.


----------



## DSwetha (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi Joy,

Thanks for your quick reply.

Yes..Its my Bad..I have written Nov 2013.Can please tell me when it was cleared for Nov 1st Applicant.Is it recently?I am worried alot on this.. Its been more than 3 months with no news.

Thanks,
Swetha


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

DSwetha said:


> Hi Joy,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> ...


I think it was yesterday; sorry, I am not sure where I read it. Worries help nothing but add more unnecessary stress to your current state. Whatever happens, life goes on. Be happy


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> that means if your medicals are referred, Health Strategies will not entertain your request for medical status. as in my and many other member's cases........
> 
> Health strategies only say...... something like we deal only with system related issues....


Just sharing some insight.

One of the guys I met at the hospital who did medicals with us on 02nd feb, dropped a mail to health strategies on 8th feb asking whether his medicals were finalized. he got the below reply on the 11th

_The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC. 

Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations once they have been received by DIAC resides with the Global Health office in Sydney. However, they are currently experiencing a significant backlog of work. Please do not contact them directly regarding the status of health examinations- it is better that they focus their efforts on finalising outstanding medicals.

It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for the visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary. 

A list of contacts for visa processing centres is available on the DIAC website: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship_

But he got his grant today after requesting for medical status from the CO yesterday.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Just sharing some insight.
> 
> One of the guys I met at the hospital who did medicals with us on 02nd feb, dropped a mail to health strategies on 8th feb asking whether his medicals were finalized. he got the below reply on the 11th
> 
> ...



I got the same reply a few days back..... medicals of that guy who got the grant were not referred for sure!!!


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> I got the same reply a few days back..... medicals of that guy who got the grant were not referred for sure!!!


True, because MOC is currently dealing with Nov 2012 refered cases. 

MOC is now not replying to any query they send the same mail to all...

Regards,


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Just sharing some insight.
> 
> One of the guys I met at the hospital who did medicals with us on 02nd feb, dropped a mail to health strategies on 8th feb asking whether his medicals were finalized. he got the below reply on the 11th
> 
> ...



Hi Sameera,
Thanks so much for sharing this...I got the same reply from HS and since CO hasn't contacted me yet i'm worried sick that this mail might mean that my medicals are referred....is the guy u r referring to in this forum?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> lol. Whoever taught you "Repetition of a point makes it a fact" is a liar.
> 
> Imagine a scenario where a person have an ETA passport but visits pakistan and then applies for Australian immigration.


We do not even have to imagine it. An ETA passport holder on this forum had 15moths of security clearance for working in Pakistan for 2 years.

Thats precisely the point you have been missing all along. This 'person' with an ETA passport will go through lengthy security checks if they apply for immigration, but the same person will not go through those check if they are applying for 3 month tourist visa. Why the different treatment? cant a potential terrorist come as a tourist? It is because the LR/HR classification has little - if anything at all - to do with terrorism or any related security threat. Period.

And I will repeat - The LR/HR is no longer used for visas in Skilled Migration visas though it remains in use for tourist/ visitors visas.


----------



## atifurgreat (Jul 29, 2010)

Wait kills!! :frusty:


----------



## kasuni83 (Sep 29, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Sameera,
> Thanks so much for sharing this...I got the same reply from HS and since CO hasn't contacted me yet i'm worried sick that this mail might mean that my medicals are referred....is the guy u r referring to in this forum?



Nope he isnt.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Sameera,
> Thanks so much for sharing this...I got the same reply from HS and since CO hasn't contacted me yet i'm worried sick that this mail might mean that my medicals are referred....is the guy u r referring to in this forum?


Nope he isnt in the forum.


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

DSwetha said:


> Is there anyone from November first week for subclass 189 whose medicals Got cleared ?.My Dependent medicals Got referred on November 6th 2013 and till we didn't have any update.


Mine referred on 12th Nov and still no clue. I dropped an email to my CO day before yesterday and still no answer.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

tenten said:


> We do not even have to imagine it. An ETA passport holder on this forum had 15moths of security clearance for working in Pakistan for 2 years.
> 
> Thats precisely the point you have been missing all along.


C'mon. That's the only point I'm trying to state. 
If that's too hard for your to understand it, I give up. 

Go in Pakistan and apply for australian visa and wait. 
And don't go complaint that "oh on the website it stated that... Blah blah". 

Get real my friend.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

ATA said:


> Mine referred on 12th Nov and still no clue. I dropped an email to my CO day before yesterday and still no answer.


I wonder how many applications are there in the queue, and how many officers are working in that entity? Why they take so long to assess each application? I dont think there are more 190s than 189s. Any ideas guys?


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

> I wonder how many applications are there in the queue, and how many officers are working in that entity? Why they take so long to assess each application? I dont think there are more 190s than 189s. Any ideas guys?


It does make you wonder what they are doing and why the backlog is getting bigger and not smaller!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

If people from 6th of November(189 visa) are still stuck with no news so far, then I guess there is no hope for me at the present..

But then why did the CO give misleading information that medicals from 3rd week of November are getting processed...


----------



## yash076 (Dec 5, 2012)

ATA said:


> Mine referred on 12th Nov and still no clue. I dropped an email to my CO day before yesterday and still no answer.


I have same situation.mine referred on 9th nov and still no clue. I also dropped an email to my CO last saturday and still no reply


----------



## yash076 (Dec 5, 2012)

yash076 said:


> I have same situation.mine referred on 9th nov and still no clue. I also dropped an email to my CO last saturday and still no reply


ATA, can you say your team and case officer initials
??


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

For those who did their medicals before CO allocation: Did your medical got referred BEFORE having a CO allocated?.

I did my medicals on 20/12, got a CO on 11/1 and her first email was telling me that my medicals were referred. I´m just trying to guess whether medicals are only referred by your CO or if they can be automatically be referred before CO allocation.

I´ve tried asking my CO directly about the referral date, but she doesn´t provide a clear answer.

Cheers!


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

I've recently undergone my medicals and the doctor said my medicals were sent as grade A . So my question is would grade A medicals be referred ???


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

bonkler said:


> For those who did their medicals before CO allocation: Did your medical got referred BEFORE having a CO allocated?.
> 
> I did my medicals on 20/12, got a CO on 11/1 and her first email was telling me that my medicals were referred. I´m just trying to guess whether medicals are only referred by your CO or if they can be automatically be referred before CO allocation.
> 
> ...


I got my CO allocated on 30/11/12 then medical referred on 12/12/12... by the way, is there anyone here been trying to call Global Health lately? I wonder are they seriously still working on November case for real? I can't imagine my self to wait for another month for this...


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Guys!! Could you please help ?? While waiting for the medicals to clear, we received a job offer wanting to sponsor us 457 visa, my medicals were referred 7 dec, and with the huge backlog at GH, I think that this could be the route to go ?? Just wondering how this will affect the 189 visa ? What if the 189 comes through before the 457 ? could this cancel the 189 ? I would really appreciate any advice on this ??

Bonkler, to awnser your question, we did our medicals before CO allocation, and it got referred on the 7 th of dec, co allocated only the 21st Jan 2013, I was told that meds were sent to diac, and then they get referred to Global healt by someone @ diac itself, which is not the CO. 

Hope this helps


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

marichelle said:


> Hi Guys!! Could you please help ?? While waiting for the medicals to clear, we received a job offer wanting to sponsor us 457 visa, my medicals were referred 7 dec, and with the huge backlog at GH, I think that this could be the route to go ?? Just wondering how this will affect the 189 visa ? What if the 189 comes through before the 457 ? could this cancel the 189 ? I would really appreciate any advice on this ??
> 
> Bonkler, to awnser your question, we did our medicals before CO allocation, and it got referred on the 7 th of dec, co allocated only the 21st Jan 2013, I was told that meds were sent to diac, and then they get referred to Global healt by someone @ diac itself, which is not the CO.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hii,

As far as I know if you get 457 before the 189 then it will not cancel your 189. I am not 100% sure on this.
I had a Similar situation in November..
Please refer to this thread for more details. ( post by Shel)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/132873-stuck-here-guidance-needed.html

I also believe for 457 you need Medicals ( may no Blood Test I guess, but X ray will the there). Do you know why the Medicals were referred??

Regards
RK


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> As far as I know if you get 457 before the 189 then it will not cancel your 189. I am not 100% sure on this.
> I had a Similar situation in November..
> ...


Jip I heard that the 457 medicals gets cleared much faster ?? I was born with a distorted lens in my right eye, and they removed it, so I cant focus in my right eye... no biggy.... just how it is.... hope this doesnt cause too much problems ?? Im just scared that we lose our 189 ....  but the company wants hubby to start working asap...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

marichelle said:


> Jip I heard that the 457 medicals gets cleared much faster ?? I was born with a distorted lens in my right eye, and they removed it, so I cant focus in my right eye... no biggy.... just how it is.... hope this doesnt cause too much problems ?? Im just scared that we lose our 189 ....  but the company wants hubby to start working asap...


I also guess so. When I got the 457 in 2011 I got the Visa for all my family members in just 2 weeks... We applied from India...


All the Best..


Regards
RK


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> I also guess so. When I got the 457 in 2011 I got the Visa for all my family members in just 2 weeks... We applied from India...
> 
> 
> All the Best..
> ...


so how did it all work out ? when did the 189 come through ? did you have any problems ? 

can we use the medicals done for the 189 ? for the 457? 
im so scared that the 189 comes through before the 457 and they cancel the 189 ??? as we surely would want the 189 !! but as for the work, we will have to try and get there asap??? 

just cant seem to get any clear answers on this anywhere.... 

thx so much for your help


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

marichelle said:


> so how did it all work out ? when did the 189 come through ? did you have any problems ?
> 
> can we use the medicals done for the 189 ? for the 457?
> im so scared that the 189 comes through before the 457 and they cancel the 189 ??? as we surely would want the 189 !! but as for the work, we will have to try and get there asap???
> ...


My 189 Came through on Jan 1st week. I did not take up the 457.. I told the employer that i wont be able to join so soon..

I think if you get 457 1st and then followed by 189, then the 457 gets cancelled and you become a Permanent Resident.
However if you get 189 1st then you have to withdraw your 457..

You can use the same medicals which you have just done for 189 for 457...

if only your medical is a problem then the best option would be for your hubby to apply for 457 and head there and start the job. You could join him in a couple of months once the 189 is through...

Regards
RK


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> I got my CO allocated on 30/11/12 then medical referred on 12/12/12... by the way, is there anyone here been trying to call Global Health lately? I wonder are they seriously still working on November case for real? I can't imagine my self to wait for another month for this...


Hi all,

I got my CO allocated yesterday and am pretty sure my meds got referred as i have a pre-existing medical condition.

How do you guys know the exact date in which your medicals got referred and what is the *contact number* for global health?

Grateful for any information that you can provide.


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

Lakshmi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my CO allocated yesterday and am pretty sure my meds got referred as i have a pre-existing medical condition.
> 
> ...



hey, u can see their contact details here www(dot)immi(dot)gov(dot)au/gateways/panel_doctors/contact_us/]Contact Us

Hey Lakshmi, actually u might be able to contact them if you're lucky, they dont response communication by email or phone calls at the moment... good luck for that...


I got information from other forum saying that GH is now processing on case 22/11/12.... long way to goooo.... :Cry:


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> hey, u can see their contact details here www(dot)immi(dot)gov(dot)au/gateways/panel_doctors/contact_us/]Contact Us
> 
> Hey Lakshmi, actually u might be able to contact them if you're lucky, they dont response communication by email or phone calls at the moment... good luck for that...
> 
> ...


Heyy, thanks much for the link.  I ll try contacting them. 22nd November eh? I saw in this same thread one or two pages back that people who got referred on 9th november still havent got their meds finalized which is very gloomy news..  

Can anyone please respond with the last date where meds were finalized after getting referred. It will atleast help me in getting my mind prepared. waiting is the worst


----------



## Arjey (Feb 5, 2013)

nagarjuna726 said:


> I've recently undergone my medicals and the doctor said my medicals were sent as grade A . So my question is would grade A medicals be referred ???


Great! Did you take a copy of your forms 160 & 26 from the Med cheakup center? If everything is normal and there are no observations/notes, then the CO would process your case directly and hopefully quickly. No MOC involvement!


----------



## Arjey (Feb 5, 2013)

After the XRay, Radiologist has given B to my wife (Not TB but something around lung fields). Does this mean that the case would now be referred to MOC??????? 

My wife is the main applicant (I am co/dependent) but I got a job offer in Melbourne. MOC would mean atleast 3 months delay. :faint2:

Please let me know if any one has any past experience/information on this. Also, is there any way to expedite the things at MOC ?


----------



## Arjey (Feb 5, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> My 189 Came through on Jan 1st week. I did not take up the 457.. I told the employer that i wont be able to join so soon..
> 
> I think if you get 457 1st and then followed by 189, then the 457 gets cancelled and you become a Permanent Resident.
> However if you get 189 1st then you have to withdraw your 457..
> ...


Is it possible for the co applicant/dependent to apply for 457 while his/her spouse is waiting for decision on 189 as main applicant?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, I got my and my daughter's medicals done yesterday..on valentines day..and my spouse will do next wk as he is out of the country..I did my medicals in Apolo hospital heart center Chennai, and when I asked them, Can I know my reports, they strictly said NO..and said, they will go Australia directly..you wont come to know..So, my question is, what is the other option, we can get to know our results???if anyone knows, pls tell me..

subclass 190..with SA SS, application, jan 4-2013, CO 4-2-2013..pcc-India, done, Korea done..medicals done yesterday for me and child..yest to submit pcc and form 80..as CO said to upload all together in one time..


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

Lakshmi said:


> Heyy, thanks much for the link.  I ll try contacting them. 22nd November eh? I saw in this same thread one or two pages back that people who got referred on 9th november still havent got their meds finalized which is very gloomy news..
> 
> Can anyone please respond with the last date where meds were finalized after getting referred. It will atleast help me in getting my mind prepared. waiting is the worst


I agree with you... can anyone please give info here with the last date they have got their med finalized? it seems so many rumors about date case processing, which no one knows if its for real unless they really experience it by them selves.... pleasee


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> If people from 6th of November(189 visa) are still stuck with no news so far, then I guess there is no hope for me at the present..
> 
> But then why did the CO give misleading information that medicals from 3rd week of November are getting processed...


Hello, as you are from Chennai, did hospital guys told your reports? I did my medicals yesterday wit my child..and when I asked at apolo hosp, they said, we wont tell u..then how we will come to know whether we are graded A or B


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> I agree with you... can anyone please give info here with the last date they have got their med finalized? it seems so many rumors about date case processing, which no one knows if its for real unless they really experience it by them selves.... pleasee


Guys,

I have created a new thread for all people whose meds got referred from november and onwards. The current thread seems to be verrrrrry long.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...meds-referred-finalized-november-onwards.html

Please write your time lines in that thread and post anything that is relevant to meds. Lets all help each other. Hopes high and see you all there


----------



## Arjey (Feb 5, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> Hi, I got my and my daughter's medicals done yesterday..on valentines day..and my spouse will do next wk as he is out of the country..I did my medicals in Apolo hospital heart center Chennai, and when I asked them, Can I know my reports, they strictly said NO..and said, they will go Australia directly..you wont come to know..So, my question is, what is the other option, we can get to know our results???if anyone knows, pls tell me..
> 
> subclass 190..with SA SS, application, jan 4-2013, CO 4-2-2013..pcc-India, done, Korea done..medicals done yesterday for me and child..yest to submit pcc and form 80..as CO said to upload all together in one time..


Apolo folks are bluffing. On form 160 they have very clearly mentioned that the applicant can get a COPY of the form for their own records. Last page of the says that 

To the radiologist: 
... 
.... 
Do not give the envelop containing the form and the report to the applicant. You may, however, provide the applicant with a copy of the form and your report for their records.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

thnx Arjey..but today also I called them asking to know my reports, n thy put down the phone..just by saying you cant know..

so, I think, I have no choice but to wait for atleast 2wks till My co speaks somthing..


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello guys,

Lakshmi has just created a wonderful spreadsheet for those waiting for meds finalisation. Please enter your details on this spreadsheet (Link below) for all to see.

We will all be able to see how far we are and see who we are in the same boat with. lets build this up. The more people who enter the details, the more useful it becomes. See you there.

Meds referred Spreadsheet


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Visa documents*

withdrawing post


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Lakshmi has just created a wonderful spreadsheet for those waiting for meds finalisation. Please enter your details on this spreadsheet (Link below) for all to see.
> 
> ...



Hi..

this kind of sheet is already there with even results of few guys... so please have a look there too... and update if you dont mind.... 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1


----------



## JustMe121 (Mar 30, 2012)

I am quite confused as to how the "A" Graded medicals are put into the referred list. 

My family and I had our health checks done on 10/01/13. I received an email back from my CO informing me that the medicals for my wife, daughter and myself had been finalised, however for my 2 year old son they had been referred. 

I have now managed to speak directly with the hospital and the doctor, who printed off my son's report and read it to me over the phone. The doctor graded my son "A" and his report clearly stated that my son is a very healthy normal child and that nothing unusual was found at all.

The doctor is surprised as to why my son's medical would have been referred. He advised me to speak with my CO about this. However, I am not too sure that speaking with the CO will solve anything as I am sure, if the CO does come back to me on this, he will just say that he does not play a part in a medical being referred.

The backlog at MOC has been going on for quite some time now and though I can understand the workload that the various immigration and immigration related departments may have, I did pay a significant amount in fees and I expected better service.

However, for now it seems I have no choice but to wait for my son's medical to be finalised.


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

are you seriously waiting since 2010 for your grant notification??
that's long...



JustMe121 said:


> I am quite confused as to how the "A" Graded medicals are put into the referred list.
> 
> My family and I had our health checks done on 10/01/13. I received an email back from my CO informing me that the medicals for my wife, daughter and myself had been finalised, however for my 2 year old son they had been referred.
> 
> ...


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

engtoaus said:


> are you seriously waiting since 2010 for your grant notification??
> that's long...


@engtoaus: I think what he meant was 10 January 2013 not 2010...

@justme121: Well, I have no medical issue my self, but still go referred.. and if you read from so many forums about this "medical referred" drama...so many people got referred too even they are so healthy.. and you probably right about your CO, last time I asked my CO why would mine get referred, she didnt really gimme an answer about it.


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

hi, when i made reference to 2010, it was when his process started according to his signature...




esme_daniella said:


> @engtoaus: I think what he meant was 10 January 2013 not 2010...
> 
> @justme121: Well, I have no medical issue my self, but still go referred.. and if you read from so many forums about this "medical referred" drama...so many people got referred too even they are so healthy.. and you probably right about your CO, last time I asked my CO why would mine get referred, she didnt really gimme an answer about it.


----------



## JustMe121 (Mar 30, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> hi, when i made reference to 2010, it was when his process started according to his signature...


Well I did start the process back in 2010. Here is the story in short (once again). I did my IELTS and qualification assessment in 2010. I submitted my application in March 2011, was put in the SC que first as had been living and working in a HR country at the time of application (though soon after that I moved to Dubai and then last year I moved back home, UK). My original Medicals and PCC expired because the SC took 15 months, therefore had to re-do the Medicals and PCC. Now for some strange reason my son (who is a healthy 2 year old with a graded "A" medical from London) has been put in the MOC referred que (the other 3 of us got our medicals finalised within 7 days).


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

engtoaus: ahh i see now... sorry 

justme121: im sorry to hear that, now your son's case is just in queue like the rest of us here.. some people from november case even still waiting for news, and im from december case is waiting for 2 months and 4 days now... the most frustrated thing is neither CO or GH will giving us information about what case exactly they been processing now.. 
Welcome to the waiting misery game group =)


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello everyone,
My meds were referred to HOC from Oct and i was confirmed that on the 11th they were eventually finalised. Finally!!! So now waiting for the grant.
However, my husband's and my son's meds were referred to MOC on the same date and were finalised quite a while ago.


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

kristy711 said:


> Hello everyone,
> My meds were referred to HOC from Oct and i was confirmed that on the 11th they were eventually finalised. Finally!!! So now waiting for the grant.
> However, my husband's and my son's meds were referred to MOC on the same date and were finalised quite a while ago.


Hey..kristy711... congratulation... Happy for you..you're waiting is almost over, i'm sure at least u'll know that your granted letter is on the way to you 
Btw, was it finalized on the 11th February or January? If yours was finalized this month, guess its a long way to go to get mine...


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

kristy711 said:


> Hello everyone,
> My meds were referred to HOC from Oct and i was confirmed that on the 11th they were eventually finalised. Finally!!! So now waiting for the grant.
> However, my husband's and my son's meds were referred to MOC on the same date and were finalised quite a while ago.


congrats! its after a long time that i am seeing someone conveying that their meds are finalized. This is great news and atleast we now know that they are processing the referred cases. slow progress is still progress.. thanks for sharing this information kristy711


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi all,


Is there any criteria how individual's medical being referred to MOC? Who does the grading? Is it the clinic/hospital where you did your medical? Is it the grade that made medicals being referred? Please give some feedback. Thank you


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Lakshmi, do you have any idea, after giving medicals how we know what grades we have been given? Hospitals in India dont tell you the result..atleast to me in Chennai, apolo guys strictly told me today also tah tyour medicals have been uploaded, but its confidential, and if there is any problem, immigration Au will tell you..


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Hi Lakshmi, do you have any idea, after giving medicals how we know what grades we have been given? Hospitals in India dont tell you the result..atleast to me in Chennai, apolo guys strictly told me today also tah tyour medicals have been uploaded, but its confidential, and if there is any problem, immigration Au will tell you..



Hi Lucky,

How is the process in Chennai?
What do we need to carry? Also, my e-health link is not active but my wife and son's is. 
If I call them, there is no proper response.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Hi Lakshmi, do you have any idea, after giving medicals how we know what grades we have been given? Hospitals in India dont tell you the result..atleast to me in Chennai, apolo guys strictly told me today also tah tyour medicals have been uploaded, but its confidential, and if there is any problem, immigration Au will tell you..


Dont try to know from hospital, leave it and ask your case officer if they are finalised or not.

The case officer refers your meds not the hospital.

I advise you wait for CO allocation and ask your CO. If your are really worried send an email to health strategies..They may or may not reply..

But yeah only way to know is Case Officer, or mail to health strategies or call DIAC directly....

Your hospital is not allowed to tell you anything.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Is there any criteria how individual's medical being referred to MOC? Who does the grading? Is it the clinic/hospital where you did your medical? Is it the grade that made medicals being referred? Please give some feedback. Thank you


Your hospital would not know whether your meds were referred or not, although their report informs the decision to refer. DIAC will know the status of your meds. Find out through your CO (once allocated) or mail Health Strategies, though they do not generally respond to personal enquiries.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

findraj said:


> Dont try to know from hospital, leave it and ask your case officer if they are finalised or not.
> 
> The case officer refers your meds not the hospital.
> 
> ...


thnx a lot findraj,
well my co already assigned on 4th feb from team 33 Brisbane..I think I will wait for a week and then ask CO, as yest my husband havnt gone for his medicals..he will go this Sat.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Shanki said:


> Hi Lucky,
> 
> How is the process in Chennai?
> What do we need to carry? Also, my e-health link is not active but my wife and son's is.
> If I call them, there is no proper response.


Hi Shanki, here is the boooking no for apolo 044-60601066.You hv to book 2 days advance before going.on phone, and then tell them to write your names..(all)
Thn on the day of medicals, take 4 passposrt size pictures with white background, 2sets of xerox copies of pp bio pages, original passports for all 3, forms 26, and 160 filled for seld n spouse, and form 26 for child, alongwith this you have to carry a letter from DIAc which you must have received from diac or your CO to go for health checkups..that ltr with trn no is must..read instructions on forms,(dont sign)..reach there by 9.30 even they will tell you 10.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

You have to go to Apolo Heart center Tynampet..process is simple, but thr r many like us so, long time..I took mrng 10 to 2 for me n my daughter. I carried some food for her in bag..Its btr to go in week days thn Sat.


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey guys... anyone got anymore news about the medical result yet?? please keep updating the news if any. I got a reply from Global Health (finally..) but still it didn't mention the exact date, hopefully its helpful for all the rest people who still waiting 


Date: Mon, 18 Feb 2013 17:01:38 +1100
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [SEC=IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT]
From: [email protected]


I note that your health case has been submitted by the panel clinic, and has been placed in the processing queue for review by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth. 

A different area within DIAC is responsible for the assessment of examination results (Global Health in Sydney) therefore _I am unable to give you an accurate indication of when_ your results will be assessed. I am aware there is a significant backlog of cases requiring assessment, and that *eHealth records from late November are currently being reviewed*. As your medicals were submitted on 10/12/12, I anticipate that your record will be reviewed shortly. 

If you require further information about the status of your health case, please direct your enquiry to your case officer/visa processing centre. Global Health will not respond to status update enquiries unless the matter has first been reviewed by the client's case officer. 

A list of contacts for visa processing centres is available on the DIAC website: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Regards,


Health Strategies and Coordination Section
Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> You have to go to Apolo Heart center Tynampet..process is simple, but thr r many like us so, long time..I took mrng 10 to 2 for me n my daughter. I carried some food for her in bag..Its btr to go in week days thn Sat.


Thanks Lucky...Will probably plan for sometime next week though my e-health link is not working properly.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> Hey guys... anyone got anymore news about the medical result yet?? please keep updating the news if any. I got a reply from Global Health (finally..) but still it didn't mention the exact date, hopefully its helpful for all the rest people who still waiting
> 
> 
> Date: Mon, 18 Feb 2013 17:01:38 +1100
> ...


Thats really great news.. But I also got a reply from the department saying that we should be contacting the CO for updates.

As my case is really from late November, I guess they chose not to reply to my query I guess..


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Thats really great news.. But I also got a reply from the department saying that we should be contacting the CO for updates.
> 
> As my case is really from late November, I guess they chose not to reply to my query I guess..


I got the same reply.


----------



## DSwetha (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi,

My Husband's medicals referred on Nov 6th 2013 and yet no response.However,we could see the response from Health Team that they are processing Late November cases.I am not sure what happened to our medicals ?.We are from 189 subclass.


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

DSwetha said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Husband's medicals referred on Nov 6th 2013 and yet no response.However,we could see the response from Health Team that they are processing Late November cases.I am not sure what happened to our medicals ?.We are from 189 subclass.


After dropping 4 emails in last 2.5 months to my CO, she finally chose to reply with the same status:
---------------------------------------
Dear Ms abc

I am writing in response to your email below.

The medicals are with the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for assessment, I cannot say how long this will take to make a decision.

I will be notified when the medicals are completed.

---------------------------------------
My medical was done on 30 oct and was referred on 12 nov 2012 for a visa subclass 189


----------



## DSwetha (Nov 17, 2012)

ATA said:


> After dropping 4 emails in last 2.5 months to my CO, she finally chose to reply with the same status:
> ---------------------------------------
> Dear Ms abc
> 
> ...




Hi,

Which Team your case officer from?

When did you get the above response from your Case officer?

Thanks,
Swetha


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

I have no idea how the way they proceed all of the medicals, whether its from the date, subclass visa, or can be anything... My subclass visa is 461, I'm aware that not much people in forum have the same subclass and the same "referred" problem. I'm sure that I don't have any problem with my past & current health condition, so i hope it can be done as soon as possible...hope that they really been processing the end of November.

What I can suggest is instead of emailing/ calling my CO (lead me to nothing) I'd rather ring the DIAC office where I lodge my application and if possible ask to put you through to the supervisor/ leader team, then ask her/him all the questions you'd like to know politely.


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

DSwetha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which Team your case officer from?
> 
> ...


Team 2 and reply is received on 19th feb 2013


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

ATA said:


> Team 2 and reply is received on 19th feb 2013


Hi ATA, I see that in other forums someone got their medical referred in the first week of Nov were granted yesterday so yours is not so far. The golden mail will come to us soon. Just relax!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Seriously the medicals referred in November(especially the 189 guys) have the worst luck.. I have seen even October guys getting their medicals finalized within two months.. For us, its more than 3 months and there is no improvement...

What is actually happening on the GH side.. 
Are the 189'ers the last ones on the queue...
Why is the health strategies department giving different answers to different people. Isnt that misleading?

Anybody who had applied for a 189 visa and medical referred in November finalized?????

Give us some positive news guys!!!

Hanging on with no news is really very tough... It is killing...


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Seriously the medicals referred in November(especially the 189 guys) have the worst luck.. I have seen even October guys getting their medicals finalized within two months.. For us, its more than 3 months and there is no improvement...
> 
> What is actually happening on the GH side..
> Are the 189'ers the last ones on the queue...
> ...


Did you send email to your CO to check your medical status? Im planning to mail my CO next 2 weeks if I dont receive any news from HOC. Youre right: waiting is killing but we have no choice


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

MEDICAL FLOW.....

it may help some of the forum members understand the working of medicals.....

Medicals are not sent to the CO Directly from your Medical Center, rather they are sent to GH...........

GH Decides if a medical is to be referred to MOC or CO (Based upon different conditions, like HR Country, Grade of medical A/B etc....)

once CO receives the medical, all he has to do is to either issue grant or refuse it based upon the recommendations of the MOC......

Regards,


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi! Has anyone received any updates from their CO on the dates that the MOC are currently working on? It seems there has been no grants recently for people who have had their meds referred! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kuldip Singh Sudan (Feb 20, 2013)

*Referred Medical*

Dear friend please help us to knew any information or experience you have on referred medical time MOC take to reply.

We are migrating to Australia Under parents cat.-103 and our final medical submitted however my wife medical was referred because of TB which we followed medical test TB negative report was submitted on 25 Feb. 2013. there is no reply so far from MOC. 

Kuldip Singh Sudan


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

Kuldip Singh Sudan said:


> Dear friend please help us to knew any information or experience you have on referred medical time MOC take to reply.
> 
> We are migrating to Australia Under parents cat.-103 and our final medical submitted however my wife medical was referred because of TB which we followed medical test TB negative report was submitted on 25 Feb. 2013. there is no reply so far from MOC.
> 
> Kuldip Singh Sudan


Waiting time varies on the basis of visa sub class.
Most of us here are from 190, 189 & 457 visa sub class. Fastest result on referral we have seem from last year was 2 months and there are people still waiting from more than 3 months without any decision. It would be hard to guess timeframe for parents cat 103 but as you have submitted the second report with negative result I would guess MOC should not delay it any further. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> Hi! Has anyone received any updates from their CO on the dates that the MOC are currently working on? It seems there has been no grants recently for people who have had their meds referred! Thanks in advance!


Hey matilda,

Someone's CO has informed that they are currently processing late november referrals. But there are a few people in this forum whose meds were referred early november and still havent heard anything from their COs. So am really not sure what is going on. Hoping against hope that they process all referrals quickly..


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Hi ATA, I see that in other forums someone got their medical referred in the first week of Nov were granted yesterday so yours is not so far. The golden mail will come to us soon. Just relax!


Hi wantanewlife,

That is good news indeed. If possible, can you kindly direct us to the forum that has this information. I am going to want to hang on to that like a parachute that someone hangs on to when sky-diving (ok, my metphors suck!!) Also did you check which visa subclass they belonged to?
I have been waiting for some teeny tiny news of progress and this seems to be one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Lakshmi said:


> Hi wantanewlife,
> 
> That is good news indeed. If possible, can you kindly direct us to the forum that has this information. I am going to want to hang on to that like a parachute that someone hangs on to when sky-diving (ok, my metphors suck!!) Also did you check which visa subclass they belonged to?
> I have been waiting for some teeny tiny news of progress and this seems to be one. Thanks for sharing.


you should be checking the immigration website that shows visa application progress, like a parachute.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> you should be checking the immigration website that shows visa application progress, like a parachute.


lol..then i should be going straight down at break neck speed..


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33..... 
Got GRANT LETTER today.....
On top of the world..... 
Was holding my nerves from so long......


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats Sach_123! Wishing u all the best!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Congrats Sach_123! Wishing u all the best!


Thanks a ton dbrain


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......





Many Congrats Sach_1213...... can you please clearly mention your medicals referral date........and were your medicals really referred,,any idea????

as mine is 31st Dec 2012.


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all,
My wife and I live in Australia on a 457 and have applied for a GSM 189 Visa on Jan 23, 2013. Awaiting CO like everyone else 

My wife is currently 16 weeks pregnant.

Question: We did our medicals last week at Medibank. My wife was about to undergo the chest x-ray, even though it increases risk. The medical officer at Medibank told us that we "can" go ahead with the chest x-ray, but since we're from a low-risk country (Canada), we really don't need to as they will approve our meds without my wife having to do the chest x-ray.

The medical officer said: for you Sir, it will take 2-3 days to get the result and send it by mail. For you madam, it will take 1-2 weeks to get the result by mail. The MOC also mentionned something about my wife being in a Group B?

Has anyone been through this? Can you tell me if your meds ended up "referred" and this prolonging the whole visa grant process?

Thanks for any input


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Kuldip Singh Sudan said:


> Dear friend please help us to knew any information or experience you have on referred medical time MOC take to reply.
> 
> We are migrating to Australia Under parents cat.-103 and our final medical submitted however my wife medical was referred because of TB which we followed medical test TB negative report was submitted on 25 Feb. 2013. there is no reply so far from MOC.
> 
> Kuldip Singh Sudan


hello kuldip, can you explain which test they asked for tb for your wife to do again? and on what basis they reffered? I mean somthing with chest xray marks?I am worried as my husband has marks on his xray bcz of old bronchitis..could you pls specify the test they asked for?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Many Congrats Sach_1213...... can you please clearly mention your medicals referral date........and were your medicals really referred,,any idea????
> 
> as mine is 31st Dec 2012.


Hi umairahmad, my medicals were never refered. Thr r 2 dates in my signature, as on 22 dec my family got thr medicals done n on 31 dec i did my medicals. All medicals were finalised within 48 hours of the day they received n reply from health strategies as well. As my medicals were rated A by doctors, as i had contacts with my doctor. So wish u a speedy grant


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi umairahmad, my medicals were never refered. Thr r 2 dates in my signature, as on 22 dec my family got thr medicals done n on 31 dec i did my medicals. All medicals were finalised within 48 hours of the day they received n reply from health strategies as well. As my medicals were rated A by doctors, as i had contacts with my doctor. So wish u a speedy grant


Hi Sach_1213.

Do you know what makes you fall into Group B? As my wife is pregnant but from a low risk country, she was advised not to do the chest x-ray, that she will fall in Group B but should get Medical clearance by Medibank in Australia within 2 weeks...


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

Has anyone recently called global health and received any information regarding which dates are currently under process?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

ATA said:


> Has anyone recently called global health and received any information regarding which dates are currently under process?




i have sent an email today.... waiting for response...


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

Lakshmi said:


> Hey matilda,
> 
> Someone's CO has informed that they are currently processing late november referrals. But there are a few people in this forum whose meds were referred early november and still havent heard anything from their COs. So am really not sure what is going on. Hoping against hope that they process all referrals quickly..


Thanks Lakshmi, I thought that was the case!! ( was secretly hoping that they had started the December cases!!!!) Never mind, more patience is needed and eventually it'll come!!!


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi All,
Thank you everyone for making this forum so live with updates. I have been following this forum since last one month as my medicals were referred on 26th November for 175.
It was good to know that they are processing late november so I was hoping my day is coming. And you know what this morning, when I woke up, what a bright day it was, loved it. Everything was looking unusually different and smiling at me. So my 6th sense suggested, there must be something.....I went ahead, turned on the laptop, went straight to my email, ...logged in.....there were quite a few new emails waiting for me, Scrolled them top to bottom...and you know what,....no email from CO ..  
Then I quickly opened up the e-portal to check status...and bad...it was still the same referred status.....How bad... I'm still surprised why were things looking different.... Any Idea?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

emertyyy said:


> Hi All,
> Thank you everyone for making this forum so live with updates. I have been following this forum since last one month as my medicals were referred on 26th November for 175.
> It was good to know that they are processing late november so I was hoping my day is coming. And you know what this morning, when I woke up, what a bright day it was, loved it. Everything was looking unusually different and smiling at me. So my 6th sense suggested, there must be something.....I went ahead, turned on the laptop, went straight to my email, ...logged in.....there were quite a few new emails waiting for me, Scrolled them top to bottom...and you know what,....no email from CO ..
> Then I quickly opened up the e-portal to check status...and bad...it was still the same referred status.....How bad... I'm still surprised why were things looking different.... Any Idea?


The way your posts begins... I was expecting to read about grant at the end. Anyway, your day is coming.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

emertyyy said:


> Hi All,
> Thank you everyone for making this forum so live with updates. I have been following this forum since last one month as my medicals were referred on 26th November for 175.
> It was good to know that they are processing late november so I was hoping my day is coming. And you know what this morning, when I woke up, what a bright day it was, loved it. Everything was looking unusually different and smiling at me. So my 6th sense suggested, there must be something.....I went ahead, turned on the laptop, went straight to my email, ...logged in.....there were quite a few new emails waiting for me, Scrolled them top to bottom...and you know what,....no email from CO ..
> Then I quickly opened up the e-portal to check status...and bad...it was still the same referred status.....How bad... I'm still surprised why were things looking different.... Any Idea?


Dear,
Good mail..... Just one question, where u check on e-portal that status is still referred. My medical is also referred but there is nothing such status.

Regards,


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

sukhnav said:


> Dear,
> Good mail..... Just one question, where u check on e-portal that status is still referred. My medical is also referred but there is nothing such status.
> 
> Regards,


Hi,
I'm an applicant from old 175 category and the portal we use for status query shows the status of health assessment exams.
I tried to post the url of the eportal but forum doesnt allow me to.

They might have changed the portal under new system, I'm not sure though.


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello Mark

I also have COPD. I was just wondering did you get to know anything from CO/MOC on your medicals ?

I am just too curious as i am going for medicals anytime in March.

Thanks in advance



mark001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have alsoa similar issue . My doctor told that there is some issues in chest x ray though she did not tell what it is.
> I do not smoke and have no history of TB. Except fever/cold and cough occassionaly, no other health issues.
> ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi fighter, 

regarding _Hepatitis B_ I found the following statement in the panel doctors instructions (highly recommended): 


> *Hepatitis B, Surface antigen positive*
> *B Grade in all cases:*
> Perform LFT’s and Hep C test. Complications or abnormal liver function test results require gastroenterology assessment.


And further: 


> If an applicant is either Hepatitis B surface antigen or Hepatitis C Antibody seropositive, the panel physician should test for the alternate hepatitis strain not already tested for, in addition to performing liver function tests and HIV tests.


All the best, 
Monika


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Dear Expats, 

I am traveling to OZ soon and I just have a doubt. Do I need to have a visa label on my passport?

Thanks a lot.

POLITO :RANGER:


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I am traveling to OZ soon and I just have a doubt. Do I need to have a visa label on my passport?
> 
> ...


No need to stamp since it is an e-visa.

Regards,


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

POLITO said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I am traveling to OZ soon and I just have a doubt. Do I need to have a visa label on my passport?
> 
> ...


I am with the same question but my agent told me no need to get label, as they will check online all ur details. Just carry the print out of the grant letter thats it. Go to VEVO n check ur status, it is how they also check ur status


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Umairahamad,

Did you email your CO asking about your medical status?
These days Global health is not responding to telephone inquiry and all we can hear is a recorded voice advising us to contact our CO.
Even for email also they give a standard reply.
I think CO's can inquire with GH about MOC processing and can even know to which date/month MOC is currently processing.
I got a reply from my CO thru my agent in which he mentioned MOC processing cases upto 20/12/12. But that was 2 weeks ago.
If that is true then it would not be long before our cases are finalized.
My medicals were referred on 03/01 though I did the test on 11/12.

appreciate if you can email your CO and hope he may mention some date in his reply.

Cheers !
Mark001


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

berny1999 said:


> Hi all,
> My wife and I live in Australia on a 457 and have applied for a GSM 189 Visa on Jan 23, 2013. Awaiting CO like everyone else
> 
> My wife is currently 16 weeks pregnant.
> ...



Yes if the medical results are referred it is taking too long to process.
Currently for 189 it is taking about 3 months and 190 about 2.5 months for finalization. 
GH says there is a huge backlog with MOC and hence the delay.
Only your CO can inquire about the status with GH as GH does not reply to telephone inquiry.

Those like me from offshore do not have any clue about the intricate ways in which GH and MOC works. There are some news that currently they are processing November cases probably for 189 visa.

In case you come aross any info about MOC processing status can you please update it in the forum? 

Cheers !
Mark001


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I got a call from Medibank today saying that our medicals are all done and approved and will be sent by mail tomorrow. My wife was B graded due to her pregnancy but we were told by the MOC that since we come from a low risk country (Canada), that she doesn't need to do the chest x-ray and that she will be approved with a followup by Global Health once baby is born to conduct the chest x-ray.

Does this mean my wife's medicals won't be referred? I don't seem to understand the meaning of "medicals referred". Is it the CO or is it the MOC that decides the meds are referred?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

mark001 said:


> Hi Umairahamad,
> 
> Did you email your CO asking about your medical status?
> These days Global health is not responding to telephone inquiry and all we can hear is a recorded voice advising us to contact our CO.
> ...





Brother Mark001,

i am afraid my CO may not get annoyed... if i mail him very often, though i have mailed him only twice since December 31st 2012. 
but in my second mail he referred to his email saying, please refer to mail dated 02/01/2013 *i told you that i don't expect anything before 3 months*. 
the above wording shows his annoyance, so that i didn't mail him again.
he seems to be sleeping and very casual about my case..... he could be as he is already there and not applying for a PR .......lolzzz ......... 

By the way the system seems to be dead slow............

therefore i mailed Health.Strategies to check the current date of processing, but till today there is no response..... i mailed HS yesterday....
(For all my previous mail to HS, they replied the same, we don't respond to queries......bla bla bla)

if anybody gets any update please do let us all know!!!

Thanks!


----------



## DSwetha (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi,

Are there any November 189 Applicants,whose Medicals got cleared Recently? My Dependent Medicals referred from 1st Week of November 2012 with no news yet.

Thanks..


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all, in forum pomsinoz.com, there is one more applicant whose med was referred on 16nov got his grant today. There are more and more early Nov cases have been finalised, so its not any longer for other NOV cases. Maybe we just have to wait 1-2w more.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Hi all, in forum pomsinoz.com, there is one more applicant whose med was referred on 16nov got his grant today. There are more and more early Nov cases have been finalised, so its not any longer for other NOV cases. Maybe we just have to wait 1-2w more.




Brother,
what is your Visa Subclass??? 189??? or 190 ??


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Brother,
> what is your Visa Subclass??? 189??? or 190 ??


Mine is 189. My med was referred for more than 3m now.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Mine is 189. My med was referred for more than 3m now.



well brother..... if they are processing mid November for 189 medicals than 190s must be ahead of it (somewhere in december 1st / 2nd week)...........Lets hope for the best and pray for all of us!!!


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

softwareengineer said:


> Hello Mark
> 
> I also have COPD. I was just wondering did you get to know anything from CO/MOC on your medicals ?
> 
> ...


.
Nope. Medicals not yet finalized. CO told it might take few more weeks .
I think by next month end I may hear something from CO.

As far as COPD is concerneed it is not a infection or illness but just a medical acronym. If you search in internet you may come across sites that give a scary picture about it.

I checked with my family doctor who is a GP and he told me what matters is the conditions of the lung fields which is clear in my case.
The X-ray impression COPD may be due to coughing with some force ( in case of severe chest congestion) during winter or it can be due serious infection or bronchitis or asthma.
However if lung fields are clear there is not much to worry.
You may take a chest Xray separately before your medicals and consult a physician with Xray radiological report.

Cheers !
Mark001


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Brother Mark001,
> 
> i am afraid my CO may not get annoyed... if i mail him very often, though i have mailed him only twice since December 31st 2012.
> but in my second mail he referred to his email saying, please refer to mail dated 02/01/2013 *i told you that i don't expect anything before 3 months*.
> ...


Hi Umairahmad,

Thanks for the update. Maybe your CO is correct. I think 190 also now touching 3 month period...
As on Feb 18th there are now 15000 visa invite from Skill select and about 3000 invites for 190.
November, December and january had the peak numbers. I suspect MOC is unable to cope the huge numbers .. also not sure if enough staff are deployed for assessment. All these can contribute to delay .

It would have been ok to wait had there been a facility to check online in GH website where they can indicate currently which month/week referral they process for each visa type. It would have been great if they could indicate how long more approximately referrals from from future date should wait.

Waiting without any clue or not knowing by when it would be over is really distressing..
Also note sure how long they take to finalize once they pick a referred medical case.

Cheers!
Mark001


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

mark001 said:


> .
> Nope. Medicals not yet finalized. CO told it might take few more weeks .
> I think by next month end I may hear something from CO.
> 
> ...




You really do talk rubbish. Regardless of what caused the copd it is a chronic and serious condition.

COPD


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

Meds referred on 24th October, 2012. Still no response out of GH, CO confirms its waiting up with Medical Officer of the Common Wealth (MOC)


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

zakinaeem said:


> Meds referred on 24th October, 2012. Still no response out of GH, CO confirms its waiting up with Medical Officer of the Common Wealth (MOC)


I believe you too from 189 otherwise please let us know... 189 is the slowest I can see


----------



## ramesh_s (Dec 24, 2012)

*Meds status not getting updated*

Dear Expats,

Really need your guidance in my case.

I'm done with my meds on Feb 2nd week and till now the visa login page, has the "Meds link" appeared. Am not sure why but have read in couple of places that once the Meds are uploaded by the hospital, the link should disappear.

I spoke with the Hospital, and they confirmed me that the Meds reports are uploaded last week only, but still I see the Med link appearing on the page.

Any guess why is it so? Do you think that, due to any problem with my Meds, the link would be still apearing? I've also sent an email to health.strategies and they replied me telling that, I should ask "such information from CO". 

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

hello everyone'

new to this forum' i got my medical results with my husband as a main applicant and 18 months old baby girl refereed on 25th of Jan but still no news even not finalized.. visa subclass is 176 ..
is there anyone with this visa type and medical refereed?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ramesh_s, 

it's probably a system bug. Our "Organize your medical examinations" links appeared and disappeared multiple times during the application process, even though our results were not yet available. Once you have a CO assigned (s)he will update the status of your application and probably get in touch with you via email. Until then I would just ignore the status in the online application... 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## ramesh_s (Dec 24, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi ramesh_s,
> 
> it's probably a system bug. Our "Organize your medical examinations" links appeared and disappeared multiple times during the application process, even though our results were not yet available. Once you have a CO assigned (s)he will update the status of your application and probably get in touch with you via email. Until then I would just ignore the status in the online application...
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

Thanks a lot. You eased my tension a bit. 

Thanks
Ramesh


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

is there anyone with visa 176?? 

Application submitted 176: 29th June 2012/ Co assigned: 26th July 2012 / Medical requested by Co: 11 Jan 2013 Medical referred : 25th Jan 2013 Medical finalzed: ? Visa Grant: ??


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

biaraz1 said:


> is there anyone with visa 176??
> 
> Application submitted 176: 29th June 2012/ Co assigned: 26th July 2012 / Medical requested by Co: 11 Jan 2013 Medical referred : 25th Jan 2013 Medical finalzed: ? Visa Grant: ??



Assalam Alaikum!

i think this is the class corresponding to Subclass 190 in the new system "Skilled Sponsored" 

Yes! there are many in this class on the forum, including me... 
your medicals may take upto 3 months from the date referred. mine were referred on 31st Dec, still no response........... Called up DIAC last nite and they say, they are unable to provide any information on tentative dates of finalization. 
Current medicals processing date for subclass 190 may be somewhere in the first and 2nd week of december 2012(Not sure)......

Be Patient.......... its a long way ahead!

Regards

Umair Ahmad


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

biaraz1 said:


> is there anyone with visa 176??
> 
> Application submitted 176: 29th June 2012/ Co assigned: 26th July 2012 / Medical requested by Co: 11 Jan 2013 Medical referred : 25th Jan 2013 Medical finalzed: ? Visa Grant: ??



what is the occupation of your husband and which state have you got your sponsorship from ???


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

umairahmad said:


> Assalam Alaikum!
> 
> i think this is the class corresponding to Subclass 190 in the new system "Skilled Sponsored"
> 
> ...


HI Umair,

I got my medicals done a day after you 28th Dec. I called up DIAC and they told me that my medical has been referred(dont know the date of referral must be 31st Dec - 7th Jan). I don't have any info as I did not receive communication from CO(just confirmation from DIAC operator for CO assignment). 

This 1st week or 2nd week of Dec processing date for 190 visa is a calculation that you have done based on previous results or you have received communication from somewhere. Please provide info

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> HI Umair,
> 
> I got my medicals done a day after you 28th Dec. I called up DIAC and they told me that my medical has been referred(dont know the date of referral must be 31st Dec - 7th Jan). I don't have any info as I did not receive communication from CO(just confirmation from DIAC operator for CO assignment).
> 
> ...




Hello Brother,

i read this somewhere on the forum, someone called up or mailed CO to ask the status and got reply as currently DIAC is processing cases from december .... i dont remember exactly but that is what i read.....


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Umair for your response. Actually my husband applied as an Business analyst for Perth online from England (all education' employment and statement) but medical in Pakistan.


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Application submitted 176 (Business Analyst for Perth): 29th June 2012/ Co assigned: 26th July 2012 / Medical requested by Co: 11 Jan 2013 Medical referred : 25th Jan 2013 Medical finalized: ? Visa Grant: ??


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

biaraz1 said:


> Thanks Umair for your response. Actually my husband applied as an Business analyst for Perth online from England (all education' employment and statement) but medical in Pakistan.




u r welcome!
BTW.....Any specific reason for the delay between CO Assignment and Medical request???


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

after co assignment she requested us for employment proofs only and in Jan asked for medical and pcc ' we are providing what she is asking for accordingly...


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

should we have done with medical at the same time? earlier?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

biaraz1 said:


> should we have done with medical at the same time? earlier?



according to my understanding for pre july cases they used to ask candidates for medicals and advised not to perform before they demand...... in post july cases (i.e) in EOI system they ask for medicals along with the request for documents.

in 189 cases i know a few person who are advised not to go for medicals until they are asked to do so.......


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

hmmn....


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I called the immigration today to know the status of my medicals , the rep said they've received my medicals and was not able to tell me wether or not they were cleared. Does medicals received means medicals cleared ???


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I called the immigration today to know the status of my medicals , the rep said they've received my medicals and was not able to tell me wether or not they were cleared. Does medicals received means medicals cleared ???


Not necessarily. If you don't have Co then you can check status by following way given at Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Any update on medicals?? Current processing dates?? anybody receiving grant ???


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Any update on medicals?? Current processing dates?? anybody receiving grant ??? My medicals was referred on Jan 17 still waiting


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

Sarank said:


> Any update on medicals?? Current processing dates?? anybody receiving grant ??? My medicals was referred on Jan 17 still waiting


Mine were referred 14th Dec and nothing yet! There are people from the 13th Nov that haven't heard either its going on for 4 months!!!! Unreal!


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> Mine were referred 14th Dec and nothing yet! There are people from the 13th Nov that haven't heard either its going on for 4 months!!!! Unreal!


Hi,

Can you pls tell me how did you know of your medicals being referred. Did your CO reach out to you upfront or did you inquire about it to him/her.

Thanks,.


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Pishu,

We contacted our CO through my agent.Visa is 190.got referred due to wrong report of my MIL which says cardiomegaly,after few days we got all the heart tests done and the report showed nothing wrong,evrythg seemed to be fine..we have sent that reports also to agent but no response still from them

Thanks,
sarank


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Sarank said:


> Hi Pishu,
> 
> We contacted our CO through my agent.Visa is 190.got referred due to wrong report of my MIL which says cardiomegaly,after few days we got all the heart tests done and the report showed nothing wrong,evrythg seemed to be fine..we have sent that reports also to agent but no response still from them
> 
> ...


Thanks Sarank for the prompt response. All the best and hope the meds gets finalized quickly for you and all who are waiting


----------



## DSwetha (Nov 17, 2012)

*Further Physical Medical examination required*

Hi All,

I am in a Very Worst Situation now.

I have got a reply from Medical officer that My Husband's further medical Examination report required.When I called to clinic here they said in their status it is showing as received.The mail Says my husband might have to the Examination again with Same Panel doctor.The Worst Situation is my husband is already in Australia on 457 Visa and my Medicals were done here in India.


Please let me know if any body have faced the similar scenario or any body received like this mail from GH.

Thanks,
Swteha


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

Checking every day for updates!!! This is really tiresome and starting to become worrysome as hubbys contract work is ending end of march....


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine were referred on 26th November. I sent an email to CO on 7th Feb, and he said it might take 3 more weeks. Now 3 weeks are over too and in total its been 3 months. Still no news.
Also another strange thing is I dont see any medicals finalized in February at all and no grants.
I saw few in January but non in Feb. I have been following quite a few forums. Looks like GH is hibernating in Feb, any ideas?


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

DSwetha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in a Very Worst Situation now.
> 
> ...




Hello,

When did your husband underwent medical examination for the first time? Nov?


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

pishu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you pls tell me how did you know of your medicals being referred. Did your CO reach out to you upfront or did you inquire about it to him/her.
> 
> Thanks,.


I asked my agent and the CO told her. Originally we were told it would be 8 weeks, that has been and gone....just wait wait wait now!!!!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

emertyyy said:


> Mine were referred on 26th November. I sent an email to CO on 7th Feb, and he said it might take 3 more weeks. Now 3 weeks are over too and in total its been 3 months. Still no news.
> Also another strange thing is I dont see any medicals finalized in February at all and no grants.
> I saw few in January but non in Feb. I have been following quite a few forums. Looks like GH is hibernating in Feb, any ideas?




What is your Visa Subclass??? and ANZSCO Code??


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

umairahmad said:


> Hello Brother,
> 
> i read this somewhere on the forum, someone called up or mailed CO to ask the status and got reply as currently DIAC is processing cases from december .... i dont remember exactly but that is what i read.....


Hello Umair,


Someone posted the following on PomsInOz forum yesterday 
----------
Just to share, I contacted my CO yesterday and he replied saying my husband's meds was referred on 24/12/12 and MOC are currently working on those referred 22/11/12. So a few weeks more to go for me
----------
So as per their CO, as on 27th Feb 2013, MOC is processing cases from 22nd Nov. The same info was given to someone else 3 weeks back. I think we cannot precisely judge whats going on unless we know our waiting list number and number of cases processed per day. So, all we can do now is wait and watch. It could be one more month or even more who knows.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> Hello Umair,
> 
> 
> Someone posted the following on PomsInOz forum yesterday
> ...




You are right Brother Bharatjain!
we cannot do anything except waiting............but this is a big mess........
its been 2months now since my medicals referred and many more waiting even longer............ 
Lets hope they speedup in March, as they haven't really issued much grants in Feb..............


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

Guys,
Can anybody tell me whats medical referred and not referred. On wat basis do they refer medicals?
Thanks,
Hannah


----------



## RichWJ (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi All

My wife's meds were referred on 17 Nov 12. We're still waiting and CO says to just wait and be patient. Were trying for a 189 visa.

October referrals seemed to be done in 2 months....November seems to be taking over 3 months now. The situation seems to get worse, especially for 189 visa types.


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

Any positive news today? Anyone's medical finalized recently. I am still waiting since 12th November 2012. All the best to everyone waiting.


----------



## Kuldip Singh Sudan (Feb 20, 2013)

*referred medical*



ATA said:


> Waiting time varies on the basis of visa sub class.
> Most of us here are from 190, 189 & 457 visa sub class. Fastest result on referral we have seem from last year was 2 months and there are people still waiting from more than 3 months without any decision. It would be hard to guess time frame for parents cat 103 but as you have submitted the second report with negative result I would guess MOC should not delay it any further. Wish you all the best.


 Dear thanks

However I would like to further add that when we have our first medical at the time after submitting application and before approved for queue date faced the same situation and we had faced the same situation and during that time our panel doctor has gone for treatment of sacrodosis as TB was negative, the spot on lungs detected was not in fact TB, it was sacrodosis which is not contiguous decease. I hope MOC shall not raise objection since they have already accepted our medical and given us waiting queue date April 2006. how do you thing there would not be any problem or delay in decision.


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

*Advice needed !!!*

Hello 

I am about to go for the medical test which is the only thing pending from my side and the form 80 upfront which is likely to be done by tomorrow.
I have few queries for medical as i have a pre-existing medical condition which is considered "Grade B" as per the guidelines to Panel doctors. I have got severe emphysema. I am worried for this.

I had called the medical consultant (Panel consultant) for medical and asked him what all do i need to bring as i have a pre-existing medical condition. She suggested me to bring the maximum case history and followup details i have so as to enable them to complete the medical in one go, otherwise DIAC may ask for further tests to clear their doubts if they are not clear from the medical report sent first time. That may delay the process. This sounds nice to me.

She even suggested me to bring a letter stating my disease, severity, prognosis and details from the Specialist Consultant i am seeing for emphysema. That could help to make things clear in first hand she suggested.

As i have emphysema and i may need a transplant of lung sometime in future, but i confirmed from my consultant that is not likely to happen in next 5-10 years for sure.

Should i get that in writing from the consultant that i won't need that in 5-10 years or just a normal medical condition letter before i go for the medical or only if DIAC asks for that if my medicals get referred or anyway ? 

I request a way out of this !!!!! :help:


Please suggest Seniors !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuldip Singh Sudan (Feb 20, 2013)

softwareengineer said:


> Hello
> 
> I am about to go for the medical test which is the only thing pending from my side and the form 80 upfront which is likely to be done by tomorrow.
> I have few queries for medical as i have a pre-existing medical condition which is considered "Grade B" as per the guidelines to Panel doctors. I have got severe emphysema. I am worried for this.
> ...


Normally immigration ask for X-ray test if they detect some spot they ask for tuberculosis test which is contagious decease. In our case under parent category medical they detected some spot which they referred medical for sputum test which takes 8 to 10 week times and it was TB
negative and spots were of sacrodosis which is not a contagious decease. if emphysema appears in ex-ray than you should go as advise by medical consultant.


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

hi guys!! so i just checked the e-visa site, and i saw that the links for health requirements, some of them changed to 1-3-2013 ??? and it says received, but there is two links, one for doctor, and one for medical authority, and only one says received ??

what does this mean ??? really hope this is good news *holding thumbs* 

it used to say required, meds referred 7 dec


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

marichelle said:


> hi guys!! so i just checked the e-visa site, and i saw that the links for health requirements, some of them changed to 1-3-2013 ??? and it says received, but there is two links, one for doctor, and one for medical authority, and only one says received ??
> 
> what does this mean ??? really hope this is good news *holding thumbs*
> 
> it used to say required, meds referred 7 dec


Hey lets hope so for your sake!! It does sound very positive I heard from my agent today that they are working on the end of Nov cases!!! This means it is taking the MOC 3 weeks (roughly) to process 1 weeks worth of referrals, my OH was referred on 14th Dec so I could potentially have another 9 weeks to wait  I certainly hope not!!! Anyway fingers crossed that yours have been finalised


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Kuldip Singh Sudan said:


> Normally immigration ask for X-ray test if they detect some spot they ask for tuberculosis test which is contagious decease. In our case under parent category medical they detected some spot which they referred medical for sputum test which takes 8 to 10 week times and it was TB
> negative and spots were of sacrodosis which is not a contagious decease. if emphysema appears in ex-ray than you should go as advise by medical consultant.


Thanks Kuldip for sharing your experience and advice. But in my case emphysema is predictable in chest x-ray itself so i am worried if should get the letter from consultant upfront and take that along on the day of the medical ?

Seniors !!! Please advice on my post !!!!!


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

I've completed my meds(including my wife & Kid) at an e-medicals site last Sunday (03-03-2013). The doctors there told me that if there aren't any abnormalities, they will upload the docs within 48 hrs. Unfortunately, I got a call yesterday saying that there were abnormalities found in my samples and have been referred to appear again for a HbA1c test anytime soon. 

Having searched in the internet I could find that HbA1c refers to Diabetes . Keepin aside the fact that I am still struggling to figure out if I do really have diabetes, I'm more worried if my medicals would end up being referred to MOC . Can the experienced expats throw some light on this query of mine pls ?

ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13 | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - ? | Medicals - 03 Mar'13 - (Referred by diagnostics to appear for more tests - 05-Mar-2013 | CO Assigned - ?


----------



## khegde (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello Sarank,
The intial report diagnosed me of cardiomegaly,when i did detailed tests everything was fine,To whom to send the second test results.did u send it to the CO.
regards
Khegde


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

khegde said:


> Hello Sarank,
> The intial report diagnosed me of cardiomegaly,when i did detailed tests everything was fine,To whom to send the second test results.did u send it to the CO.
> regards
> Khegde


I have gone through my agent and hence sent all the details to agent(second test results) he said he'll forwrd the same when CO asks for it


----------



## Kuldip Singh Sudan (Feb 20, 2013)

softwareengineer said:


> Thanks Kuldip for sharing your experience and advice. But in my case emphysema is predictable in chest x-ray itself so i am worried if should get the letter from consultant upfront and take that along on the day of the medical ?
> 
> Seniors !!! Please advice on my post !!!!!



hat would be better and U save time but it is not contagious, they are more concern about it.

Good luck


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi,
I have been told by my CO that my wife's medical has been referred to MOC but he said that he is unsure when this was referred. Do u guys have any idea how to know when was medical referred?


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi,
> I have been told by my CO that my wife's medical has been referred to MOC but he said that he is unsure when this was referred. Do u guys have any idea how to know when was medical referred?


Just now I called up DIAC to know the date of my medical referral. They confirmed it was referred on 2nd Jan 2013. They also said that they can take how long they want to for the medical referral, there is no definite timeframe, so it depends on case to case. It is taking atleast 3 months on an average for everyone nowadays. 

The number is 00611300364613. Be prepared to hold for at least 15 mins before you are transferred to the operator


----------



## 169399 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello all,

I have applied for 190 Visa (WA SS) on 27th February and attended medicals at GYD Hyderabad, India on 5th March. Yesterday, I have seen that "Organise Health Examinations" link disappeared from my e-visa portal.

My queries:

1) Is this normal as I did not see any medical related attachments in my e-visa portal?
2) As I have frontloaded the medicals, how would I know if they have been finalised or referred?

It would be really great if someone could advise on these queries.

I am little worried about the medicals because I am overweight and my blood pressure was slightly on the upper side.

Thank you


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

marichelle said:


> hi guys!! so i just checked the e-visa site, and i saw that the links for health requirements, some of them changed to 1-3-2013 ??? and it says received, but there is two links, one for doctor, and one for medical authority, and only one says received ??
> 
> what does this mean ??? really hope this is good news *holding thumbs*
> 
> it used to say required, meds referred 7 dec


Hi Marichelle any updates since the status changed for your meds???


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> Hi Marichelle any updates since the status changed for your meds???


hi! Nope  co said she just updated what se had..... still waiting for MOC to finalize my meds!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

prabhathamudala said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have applied for 190 Visa (WA SS) on 27th February and attended medicals at GYD Hyderabad, India on 5th March. Yesterday, I have seen that "Organise Health Examinations" link disappeared from my e-visa portal.
> 
> ...


You can check this Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello Members,
I have a situation here, my spouse has gone through medicals and X-ray on 4th March 2013 and we came to know that she is pregnant (very early stage). we both don't want any more child at this stage of our life and hence consulted a gynaecologist for abortion.

do i need to do something regarding visa application ? do i need to inform CO about the situation or keep going through abortion process silently ?

Please help


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

paki_migrant said:


> Hello Members,
> I have a situation here, my spouse has gone through medicals and X-ray on 4th March 2013 and we came to know that she is pregnant (very early stage). we both don't want any more child at this stage of our life and hence consulted a gynaecologist for abortion.
> 
> do i need to do something regarding visa application ? do i need to inform CO about the situation or keep going through abortion process silently ?
> ...


No harm in sharing the information with CO - I believe! Other senior member might want to pitch in here.. 
Was news of your wife pregnant known to doc who took medical for diac?


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

superm said:


> No harm in sharing the information with CO - I believe! Other senior member might want to pitch in here..
> Was news of your wife pregnant known to doc who took medical for diac?


First make sure abortion is legal in Australia.


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

paki_migrant said:


> Hello Members,
> I have a situation here, my spouse has gone through medicals and X-ray on 4th March 2013 and we came to know that she is pregnant (very early stage). we both don't want any more child at this stage of our life and hence consulted a gynaecologist for abortion.
> 
> do i need to do something regarding visa application ? do i need to inform CO about the situation or keep going through abortion process silently ?
> ...


I dont suggest you to go for abortion. Why you want to kill your baby?..dont do such sin!!..


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

HannahSibson said:


> I dont suggest you to go for abortion. Why you want to kill your baby?..dont do such sin!!..


Lets also not discuss about chicken or egg, or veg vs non veg. Or religion or politics. Or heaven or hell either. 

It's not your baby after all he would be killing. You cannot indirectly suggest him that "see I told you, unprotected entertainment will lead to this". 

That's a bigger sin. You know you could go to hell for calling someone a sinner. Myob please.


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

marichelle said:


> hi! Nope  co said she just updated what se had..... still waiting for MOC to finalize my meds!!!


Oh no!! How annoying and frustrating for you!! Back to the 'patient' waiting then......


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

superm said:


> No harm in sharing the information with CO - I believe! Other senior member might want to pitch in here..
> Was news of your wife pregnant known to doc who took medical for diac?


neither doc nor we were known about pregnancy, we just got confirmed after the medicals from other means. It is now obvious that the doc would have known this fact as well. Now as X-ray was not allowed, would it create any problem in assessing health of my spouse at GH end ?

serious advice needed please


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> Just now I called up DIAC to know the date of my medical referral. They confirmed it was referred on 2nd Jan 2013. They also said that they can take how long they want to for the medical referral, there is no definite timeframe, so it depends on case to case. It is taking atleast 3 months on an average for everyone nowadays.
> 
> The number is 00611300364613. Be prepared to hold for at least 15 mins before you are transferred to the operator


Do they give information even you have CO? I have CO allocated.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

I have received mail from my CO that our (me, my wife and 5 months old child) medical has been referred to MOC on 1st Feb. She also mentioned that MOC is now working on Nov referred cases so it may take another 3-4 months for me.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> I have received mail from my CO that our (me, my wife and 5 months old child) medical has been referred to MOC on 1st Feb. She also mentioned that MOC is now working on Nov referred cases so it may take another 3-4 months for me.


For last 2 months they are working on Nov referred case. Only god knows how much time it will take. Really it is frustrating.


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

ashish.kundan said:


> For last 2 months they are working on Nov referred case. Only god knows how much time it will take. Really it is frustrating.



If you see the number of 190 invitations from Jul - Sep were 1254, while from Oct-Nov they were 1994, which is 59% more that 1st quarter with Nov being highest 720(Oct-620, Dec-654)

If you take a look at 189 cases they are even more 1st quarter i.e upto Sep - 1100 and in 2nd quarter it is 8000(2000,3000,3000 respectively in Oct, Nov, Dec). 

If we consider that ratios of medicals being referred remained same across both quarters we are in for a big wait its basically 2300 invitations vs 10000 invitations(189 and 190 taken together), which means 4 times the workload of 1st quarter.

If 190 has higher priority in medicals too we might see them getting cleared in 60% more time than 1st quarter which is roughly 3.5 -4 months as against 2-2.5 months for cases referred in 1st quarter.

If however both 189 and 190 have same priority it can take as long as 6 months to get cleared.

I am sure this explains why they are working on Nov cases since 4 weeks.


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

Saroj2012 said:


> Do they give information even you have CO? I have CO allocated.


Even I have a CO allocated. Its just that he did not contact me as my medicals were done and referred before CO allocation. DIAC operator confirmed that CO is waiting for medicals to get cleared and hence there are no notes from him regarding your case. Hence he did not contact you for further docs. "Be patient" was the final suggestion from the operator. So precisely 200 INR approx 4 AUD spent for 2 words "Be patient".


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

bharatjain said:


> If you see the number of 190 invitations from Jul - Sep were 1254, while from Oct-Nov they were 1994, which is 59% more that 1st quarter with Nov being highest 720(Oct-620, Dec-654)
> 
> If you take a look at 189 cases they are even more 1st quarter i.e upto Sep - 1100 and in 2nd quarter it is 8000(2000,3000,3000 respectively in Oct, Nov, Dec).
> 
> ...


Hey, good explanation!!!! (doesn't make the waiting any easier though ) I really hope I don't have to wait 6 months for an outcome!!!!


----------



## RichWJ (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi All...

Our visa has arrived!!!!!!!! Meds referred on 17 November. 189 visa. Visa arrived via email today.

Good luck to you all. 

(I did leave a voicemail with Global Health on 0061286665777 2 nights ago...but I have no idea if it made any difference.)


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

RichWJ said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Our visa has arrived!!!!!!!! Meds referred on 17 November. 189 visa. Visa arrived via email today.
> 
> ...


Hey that's great news!!! Wishing you the best!!!! :clap2:


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> If you see the number of 190 invitations from Jul - Sep were 1254, while from Oct-Nov they were 1994, which is 59% more that 1st quarter with Nov being highest 720(Oct-620, Dec-654)
> 
> If you take a look at 189 cases they are even more 1st quarter i.e upto Sep - 1100 and in 2nd quarter it is 8000(2000,3000,3000 respectively in Oct, Nov, Dec).
> 
> ...


That's an excellent analysis bharatjain!!. My meds were referred on dec 20th, hopefully they will get cleared around the 4th month .

Hang on tight everyone!


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

RichWJ said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Our visa has arrived!!!!!!!! Meds referred on 17 November. 189 visa. Visa arrived via email today.
> 
> ...


Hey Great news... Congrats for ur grant....


----------



## zhuhai (Feb 12, 2013)

For some reason, the "Organise your health examinations" link isn't working. Only a blank popup window appears. Should I be concerned?


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

RichWJ said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Our visa has arrived!!!!!!!! Meds referred on 17 November. 189 visa. Visa arrived via email today.
> 
> ...


Congrats! But are you sure it was 17th November as it was Saturday?


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi guys, I have a query..

How do we know if our Medicals are being referred or not? Aside from calling/emailing DIAC/CO/Health Strategies, do we have a visual of it on the eVisa portal?


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello paki_migrant,

The X-Ray does make a difference. Your Medical will not be cleared until the X-Ray is complete. The Medicals cannot be complete without an X-Ray.
the only option that you have is to inform your CO that your wife is pregnant. In that case, your application will be on hold until you have your baby after which your wife can have x-ray done and Medicals forwarded. Your new born baby can also be included in the application at that stage.





paki_migrant said:


> neither doc nor we were known about pregnancy, we just got confirmed after the medicals from other means. It is now obvious that the doc would have known this fact as well. Now as X-ray was not allowed, would it create any problem in assessing health of my spouse at GH end ?
> 
> serious advice needed please


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

I seriously cannot believe that MOC are still looking at Nov referred cases. My medical was referred late in November and got finalised end of December.
I feel for those of you who are still waiting.

Hang in there...you will get there soon... :faint:


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

RichWJ said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Our visa has arrived!!!!!!!! Meds referred on 17 November. 189 visa. Visa arrived via email today.
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## BOSSOT (Jan 4, 2013)

richwj said:


> hi all...
> 
> Our visa has arrived!!!!!!!! Meds referred on 17 november. 189 visa. Visa arrived via email today.
> 
> ...


hi,

greetings to you,

congrats for your grant, can you please share your time line. Allow me to thank you in advance.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

RichWJ said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Our visa has arrived!!!!!!!! Meds referred on 17 November. 189 visa. Visa arrived via email today.
> 
> ...



Congrats RichWJ!


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

RichWJ said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Our visa has arrived!!!!!!!! Meds referred on 17 November. 189 visa. Visa arrived via email today.
> 
> ...


Finally. Nice to see grant to medical referred case. Congrats!


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> If you see the number of 190 invitations from Jul - Sep were 1254, while from Oct-Nov they were 1994, which is 59% more that 1st quarter with Nov being highest 720(Oct-620, Dec-654)
> 
> If you take a look at 189 cases they are even more 1st quarter i.e upto Sep - 1100 and in 2nd quarter it is 8000(2000,3000,3000 respectively in Oct, Nov, Dec).
> 
> ...


Amazing analysis! Thank you very much. Really, you are giving me hope.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Mailed my CO a few minutes ago regarding my medical status and received this response....

"Unfortunately there is a large backlog of cases with the MOC. *MOC cases are currently taking 4 months or more to process*, please be paitient and you will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required."


Previously he told me that MOC cases are taking about 3 months.........
....................


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

umairahmad said:


> Mailed my CO a few minutes ago regarding my medical status and received this response....
> 
> "Unfortunately there is a large backlog of cases with the MOC. *MOC cases are currently taking 4 months or more to process*, please be paitient and you will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required."
> 
> ...


So this means the analysis is correct. I am not expecting anything before last week of April now.


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Mailed my CO a few minutes ago regarding my medical status and received this response....
> 
> "Unfortunately there is a large backlog of cases with the MOC. MOC cases are currently taking 4 months or more to process, please be paitient and you will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required."
> 
> ...


Today its 4 months of waiting completed. My medical was referred on 12 nov 2012.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

ATA said:


> Today its 4 months of waiting completed. My medical was referred on 12 nov 2012.



You must ask you CO then, Maybe a good news is waiting for you!!

Best of Luck!


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

ATA said:


> Today its 4 months of waiting completed. My medical was referred on 12 nov 2012.


meds referred, was that updated in evisa system by your CO?


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

NIP said:


> meds referred, was that updated in evisa system by your CO?


For 189 visa subclass there is no information about med referral within evisa system. My CO updated me through email.


----------



## ATA (Oct 6, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> You must ask you CO then, Maybe a good news is waiting for you!!
> 
> Best of Luck!


Thanks Umair and wish u luck too. I will still wait for a month before I drop email to my CO who clearly states that she is waiting for MOC to finalize medicals.


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> If you see the number of 190 invitations from Jul - Sep were 1254, while from Oct-Nov they were 1994, which is 59% more that 1st quarter with Nov being highest 720(Oct-620, Dec-654)
> 
> If you take a look at 189 cases they are even more 1st quarter i.e upto Sep - 1100 and in 2nd quarter it is 8000(2000,3000,3000 respectively in Oct, Nov, Dec).
> 
> ...


Hi Bharatjain,

Good analysis and that explains the situation very well.
So far only two cases - 1 for 189 from November referred and another 190 from December referred are cleared which was updated by them in the forum.

BTW for this month there will be 1000 invitations less compared to previous months in the EOI. 

Cheers!
Mark001


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

RichWJ said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Our visa has arrived!!!!!!!! Meds referred on 17 November. 189 visa. Visa arrived via email today.
> 
> ...


Congrats RichWJ. 
Nice hear that a Med referred case from November is finalized.

Cheers !

Mark001


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

mark001 said:


> Hi Bharatjain,
> 
> Good analysis and that explains the situation very well.
> So far only two cases - 1 for 189 from November referred and another 190 from December referred are cleared which was updated by them in the forum.
> ...



Hi Mark001!

can you please give some details of 190 Referred in December and Cleared. Which week that case was referred and when is it cleared?????? as mine is also 190 Referral in December's last week.... rather last day of the year!

Regards,


----------



## faazi_khan (Oct 1, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Hi Mark001!
> 
> can you please give some details of 190 Referred in December and Cleared. Which week that case was referred and when is it cleared?????? as mine is also 190 Referral in December's last week.... rather last day of the year!
> 
> Regards,


HI UMAIR

My analysis says that u have to wait 1 more week ........

Please keep me updated in case of ur grant inshaa Allah.....


----------



## faazi_khan (Oct 1, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> So this means the analysis is correct. I am not expecting anything before last week of April now.


Hi Bharat

I have an intuition that UMAIR AHMED will get grant within a week. And if so WE will get something in the mid April.

Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

faazi_khan said:


> Hi Bharat
> 
> I have an intuition that UMAIR AHMED will get grant within a week. And if so WE will get something in the mid April.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed.



Hi Faazi...

Thanks for Wishes.......... will surely update you all INSHA ALLAH!!!

Lets hope and pray for the best for all of us!!


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

faazi_khan said:


> HI UMAIR
> 
> My analysis says that u have to wait 1 more week ........
> 
> Please keep me updated in case of ur grant inshaa Allah.....


Hello,

what about visa subclass 176 referrals like me since 25th Jan pls??


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

umairahmad said:


> Hi Mark001!
> 
> can you please give some details of 190 Referred in December and Cleared. Which week that case was referred and when is it cleared?????? as mine is also 190 Referral in December's last week.... rather last day of the year!
> 
> Regards,


Hi mine is 190 visa and was referred 14th Dec but no news for me yet!! (no known illness either) I think I won't hear for at least another month !!


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear Forumates....

Just a quick question. 

1) Are all medicals which are given Grade B result by the Panel Doctors referred to MOC?

2) Can DIAC or CO take a call on Grade B medical results depending on the gravity of the health report. For instance say: an OLD TB or inactive TB for which the panel Doctors are informed by MOC to give grade B if identified. 

I assume that if the medical condition is existing it might be referred to MOC and if inactive currently it might not be referred but the CO will take a call.

Please comment or share your views.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

RichWJ said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Our visa has arrived!!!!!!!! Meds referred on 17 November. 189 visa. Visa arrived via email today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations RichWJ..makes the rest of us November folks REALLY hopeful!!


----------



## goldenage (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello frds,
I got CO assigned and she reffered my Medicals to MOC. I spoke to the doctor who did my Medicals, he said my results were all fine. I am confused then why it got reffered to MOC. Do they pick randomly? And how long is it taking now a days to get finalized?
Thanks


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Is there any December applicant who got referred to MOC and got grant recently?.....


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Hi Mark001!
> 
> can you please give some details of 190 Referred in December and Cleared. Which week that case was referred and when is it cleared?????? as mine is also 190 Referral in December's last week.... rather last day of the year!
> 
> Regards,


Sorry 190 case was not referred though it took more than 2 months for grant.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

anyone here had pneumonia int he past and had the meds referred because of lung scarring shown on their chest x-rays???


----------



## cool (Aug 1, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Dear Forumates....
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> ...


Hi Zaki,

In my view, all these kind of health cases graded as B goes to MOC. 
In the case of old/inactive TB, I believe MOC may ask to sign for health understanding.


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

cool said:


> Hi Zaki,
> 
> In my view, all these kind of health cases graded as B goes to MOC.
> In the case of old/inactive TB, I believe MOC may ask to sign for health understanding.


Hi cool

Thanks for responding. My wifes report is grade B and since its old TB Hoping against all odds tht it doesnt get referred and depends on my CO too. By the way wat is health understanding...? Not heard of it.
Regards 
Zaki

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## cool (Aug 1, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi cool
> 
> Thanks for responding. My wifes report is grade B and since its old TB Hoping against all odds tht it doesnt get referred and depends on my CO too. By the way wat is health understanding...? Not heard of it.
> Regards
> ...


Hi Zaki,
I wish it should be through without referred. The best way is to know it from your CO( I guess your CO is RL from Team 2 isn't it). 
May I know when this treatment completed and also did you provide any document to support the treatment is completed to panel doctor? I came across few old posts of someone having this history 10 years back was given grant without undertaking and for other whose treatment completed in last 3 years was asked to take understanding.. again its my observation.

Health Understanding is a kind of document that need to signed so the applicant will be reporting to health clinic on his/her arrival in Australia and will be monitored by them if needed..the details are in the following link : Health Undertakings


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

ronkhu said:


> Aah kool - It is definitely not active and to console myself and be doubly sure, I got my X-ray done before applying for the Visa - So, that means I should be good


Kindly can you inform me about your experience of medical with DIAC, as I also have a history of TB and my xray shows and old scar which is left from old TB..my TB is not active now as my age now is 32 and I got infected with TB when I was 15 years..since then after taking full treatment no symptoms at all and I am living a health life..only the chests x ray shows a old TB scar..what is you experience so far with immigration process as a old TB history..


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

cool said:


> Hi Zaki,
> I wish it should be through without referred. The best way is to know it from your CO( I guess your CO is RL from Team 2 isn't it).
> May I know when this treatment completed and also did you provide any document to support the treatment is completed to panel doctor? I came across few old posts of someone having this history 10 years back was given grant without undertaking and for other whose treatment completed in last 3 years was asked to take understanding.. again its my observation.
> 
> Health Understanding is a kind of document that need to signed so the applicant will be reporting to health clinic on his/her arrival in Australia and will be monitored by them if needed..the details are in the following link : Health Undertakings


Hi cool... Thnk for yhe info. My wife infact never had TB or undergone any treatment. Neither did she have any prolonged illness or cough tht would indicate she had one. It came to us by surprise when the xray report by panel dr mentioned that she had old TB and they mentioned this as inactive calcified granuloma. When we got to knw we immediately took a second opinion frm an other hosp. Which confirmed the same and the doc said there is nothing to worry n for some it kind of cures naturally without notice. We consulted witb the head chest specilist of the panel hosp. He too mentioned de same and told this is nothin to worry abt. He told in india this is very common due to the living conditions here like dust pollution etc. We really dont know when this could hv occured.

Regards Zaki

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Friends .. I got an email from health dept of DIAC saying that my daughter needs further Eye examination .Sorry for asking a noob question..Does this mean her meds are referred?: ? I will get the further tests done tomorrow..Also what will be the waiting period now.Does this mean everything else with the documentation is fine?Did not receive email from CO but in the email they asked us to contact CO for further info.


----------



## Dusty1234 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi
My case officer told me that my application (or medical) is referred to MOC. It was on 2013 February 07th. I have read thru this forum and this means that I have to wait another 4 months? My category is 489 and anyone in this forum who applied for 489 who was referred to Medical?
What is the time taken for 489 visa MOC clearance? My CO just said it's about two months and she doesnt know further on it.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

I'm afraid my medicals will get referred because I had pneumonia a few years back and it left a scarring on my upper right lung.

if applying for 190 visa, how long does MOC take to assess the referred medical?


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

*Help !! Please advice !!!*

Hello Guys,

I was filling in the Medical Examination form on Skill select website to get an appointment for my medical. I got a question which is a bit tricky i suppose for my case, In the form there is a question saying 

*Have you ever had prolonged or repeated hospital admission(s)?*

I actually had been admitted to a hospital for around 2 weeks in 2004 for a surgery, of which i have all the documents and reports to be shown to Panel doctor as i am declaring it and have a pre-existing medical condition. And before that i was admitted twice in hospital for chest infections. 

So does this come in prolonged and repeated hospital admissions ? Should i write Yes or No in this question ??

Please help me guys !!!!

I am sorry but i am looking to get the medical examination date this week itself to avoid any delays in process. So Please advice asap...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

softwareengineer said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I was filling in the Medical Examination form on Skill select website to get an appointment for my medical. I got a question which is a bit tricky i suppose for my case, In the form there is a question saying
> 
> ...


yes you would have to state you have been hospitalized before (as I have for having pneumonia) and my chest x-rays show a scar on my right lung because of this. But I have hospital letters for this so am not worried


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

if you lie on your medical form, DIAC will find out anyway, so it's better to disclose the information that you have.


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> if you lie on your medical form, DIAC will find out anyway, so it's better to disclose the information that you have.


Thanks a lot for such a quick reply. 

But the thing is - does hospitalization of around 2 weeks make a prolonged hospitalization or getting hospitalized twice/thrice make a repeated hospitalization ?
Please advice

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

softwareengineer said:


> Thanks a lot for such a quick reply.
> 
> But the thing is - does hospitalization of around 2 weeks make a prolonged hospitalization or getting hospitalized twice/thrice make a repeated hospitalization ?
> Please advice
> ...


if you went into hospital for even 1 week - disclose it.


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> I'm afraid my medicals will get referred because I had pneumonia a few years back and it left a scarring on my upper right lung.
> 
> if applying for 190 visa, how long does MOC take to assess the referred medical?


Hi bubbe, I am applying for 190 visa and I have been waiting 3 and a half months and still no sign of my visa being finalised yet  I think the MOC are now saying it will be 4 months but i'll believe that when I see it as we were originally told 8 weeks!! Good luck anyway


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> Hi bubbe, I am applying for 190 visa and I have been waiting 3 and a half months and still no sign of my visa being finalised yet  I think the MOC are now saying it will be 4 months but i'll believe that when I see it as we were originally told 8 weeks!! Good luck anyway


when were your meds referred?


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> when were your meds referred?


I went for the meds on 29th November and they weren't referred until the 14th December!  But I know people that have been waiting longer!!!!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> I went for the meds on 29th November and they weren't referred until the 14th December!  But I know people that have been waiting longer!!!!


wow, do you know why your meds were referred? did they tell you there and then at your med appointment?


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> wow, do you know why your meds were referred? did they tell you there and then at your med appointment?


Nope! Was told that they were A grades, but I think it could be because husband has high blood pressure, ( it was his that were referred!) but the doc said it wasn't a problem 
Everything was going really well up until then! I had a job offer but had to turn it down, I asked agent to see if the CO could move it along faster due to the job but nothing, someone on another site just got their's moved along because of a job offer (different visa though so this could've made a difference) any way back to the waiting and waiting and waiting!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> Nope! Was told that they were A grades, but I think it could be because husband has high blood pressure, ( it was his that were referred!) but the doc said it wasn't a problem


ah okay. well hopefully you don't have to wait too long then.
out of curiosity though....when does your PCC expire?


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> ah okay. well hopefully you don't have to wait too long then.
> out of curiosity though....when does your PCC expire?


I think October!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> I think October!


ok, well i hope you don't have to wait too lunch longer to have your meds finalized! but 4 months is already a long wait..


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> ok, well i hope you don't have to wait too lunch longer to have your meds finalized! but 4 months is already a long wait..


Thanks Hope yours are all ok too!!! Good luck


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Hi Friends .. I got an email from health dept of DIAC saying that my daughter needs further Eye examination .Sorry for asking a noob question..Does this mean her meds are referred?: ? I will get the further tests done tomorrow..Also what will be the waiting period now.Does this mean everything else with the documentation is fine?Did not receive email from CO but in the email they asked us to contact CO for further info.


Hi megha, 
When did you do your medicals? Yes, your daughter medical is being referred. If they have asked for further test, this means her medical will be finalised in couple of days of new test.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> Thanks Hope yours are all ok too!!! Good luck


hi waltzing, we same co right? dont you think co is too slow? for me also, 4wks gone already for medicals, but dont know whether its in refer or what status?and seeing your case with same co, i am worried now..may be when co will be free from your case, then will look into my file???I feel sad for you as you had to let go the job opportunity also..anyways, all the best to you..


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> hi waltzing, we same co right? dont you think co is too slow? for me also, 4wks gone already for medicals, but dont know whether its in refer or what status?and seeing your case with same co, i am worried now..may be when co will be free from your case, then will look into my file???I feel sad for you as you had to let go the job opportunity also..anyways, all the best to you..


When she grants my visa i'll happily pass her over to you!!!! Ha ha I dont know if she's slow but just not as proactive as others, some CO will push the MOC for results ( from what I can gather from other posts) 
Good luck to you too


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> hi waltzing, we same co right? dont you think co is too slow? for me also, 4wks gone already for medicals, but dont know whether its in refer or what status?and seeing your case with same co, i am worried now..may be when co will be free from your case, then will look into my file???I feel sad for you as you had to let go the job opportunity also..anyways, all the best to you..


Hi lucky,

Why dont u drop a mail to your CO to know your application status? I think in reply CO will inform you the exact status of your application.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> When she grants my visa i'll happily pass her over to you!!!! Ha ha I dont know if she's slow but just not as proactive as others, some CO will push the MOC for results ( from what I can gather from other posts)
> Good luck to you too


SEEING AT YOUR CASE, I have to learn keeping cool..........and in my case we are not going to move atleast for a year, unless my husband gets exce job according to his profile and 20 yrs work experience..just we will make our first entry and come back..but still you know, it will make a big difference once visa gets granted, then i will be relaxed..that any time in 5 yrs I can move to my dream country.


DONT KNOW WHEN THIS NEWS WILL COME?????:ranger:


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Hi lucky,
> 
> Why dont u drop a mail to your CO to know your application status? I think in reply CO will inform you the exact status of your application.


yes, i do want to..BUT my husband is saying clear NO, he said let co do her/his job...


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

I just received a reply from my CO after inquiring him about the status of medicals, pasted below:


*Thank you for your email.

Your family and your health results are currently being assessed by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth as per normal process.



I am monitoring the case on a regular basis, and I will advise you of the outcome when I receive further information.



I appreciate your patience in the above matter.*

Does it mean that MOC has picked my case and is working to finalize it? should i expect outcome in coming days ?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

paki_migrant said:


> I just received a reply from my CO after inquiring him about the status of medicals, pasted below:
> 
> 
> *Thank you for your email.
> ...



Do you know when was your medical referred?...........


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Do you know when was your medical referred?...........


No i do not know. I did my medicals in oct last year and my family have gone through theirs on 4th march'13. Till then i had not any clue about my medicals. Last week i received mail from CO that me and my spouse's medicals are refered to MOC and for children it is currently being assessed


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> SEEING AT YOUR CASE, I have to learn keeping cool..........and in my case we are not going to move atleast for a year, unless my husband gets exce job according to his profile and 20 yrs work experience..just we will make our first entry and come back..but still you know, it will make a big difference once visa gets granted, then i will be relaxed..that any time in 5 yrs I can move to my dream country.
> 
> 
> DONT KNOW WHEN THIS NEWS WILL COME?????:ranger:




Ithink the time is 1 year after getting grant... starting from your PCC or Medical whichever is earlier.... isn't it????
or the time after first entry is 5 years ??? please elaborate!


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

paki_migrant said:


> No i do not know. I did my medicals in oct last year and my family have gone through theirs on 4th march'13. Till then i had not any clue about my medicals. Last week i received mail from CO that me and my spouse's medicals are refered to MOC and for children it is currently being assessed


1. You have done your medical on Oct, 12 but why didn't you do your families medical then? 


2. Is only you medical referred?

If yes, then you will get your medical finalized soon.

If not, then if your spouses medical is referred which is done on 4th march will take 3-4 months to be cleared.


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> 1. You have done your medical on Oct, 12 but why didn't you do your families medical then?
> 
> 
> 2. Is only you medical referred?
> ...



slagozzz, i did not had their passports at that time, pakistani authorities took 3 months to issue their passports in december and then CO took 2 months further to add them in my application. I am just hoping to be compensated for this delay by quick processing at MOC end.:deadhorse:


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

paki_migrant said:


> slagozzz, i did not had their passports at that time, pakistani authorities took 3 months to issue their passports in december and then CO took 2 months further to add them in my application. I am just hoping to be compensated for this delay by quick processing at MOC end.:deadhorse:


MOC is another authority and work separately. So please do not be optimistic. 

Patience is the key now..........


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> yes, i do want to..BUT my husband is saying clear NO, he said let co do her/his job...


It wouldn't hurt to ask! Most CO will let you know if they are referred but we had to ask, and at the time I found out taht they had received everyones apart from mine, she didn't get mine until 24th Dec 3 weeks after everyone elses... not sure why. At least if you know you have an idea of how much longer to wait


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi All,

I received a mail from CO saying that my wife's medical was referred to MOC on 20th Feb and it will take about two months to finalize.

But when I go through the posts in this thread I think the time frame to finalize will be far more than that.

Any idea latest date of medicals finalized by MOC?

Thanks


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

For me CO might get allocated in 1st week of April. So taking this into consideration and with the purpose of saving time:

When should I go for Medical ? (Pune, India) 

I am planning to get this done before CO gets allocated ... but also not much before of allocation.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> For me CO might get allocated in 1st week of April. So taking this into consideration and with the purpose of saving time:
> 
> When should I go for Medical ? (Pune, India)
> 
> I am planning to get this done before CO gets allocated ... but also not much before of allocation.


Get it done asap. No use delaying it.
After you have done this check Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi I got an email from department of health on 18/3 asking me to get complete eye examination for my 6 year old daughter.Its no where mentioned that her Medicals are referred. It just says us to get further eye test through the same pannel of doctors who did our medicals and upload it online .It asked us to contact our CO for any further information.We have not received any email from CO so far. We got the said test done and everything is normal.The hospital will upload it this week.Does this mean her medicals are referred? Its no where mentioned that medicals refered or no email from CO .Advise needed.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Hi I got an email from department of health on 18/3 asking me to get complete eye examination for my 6 year old daughter.Its no where mentioned that her Medicals are referred. It just says us to get further eye test through the same pannel of doctors who did our medicals and upload it online .It asked us to contact our CO for any further information.We have not received any email from CO so far. We got the said test done and everything is normal.The hospital will upload it this week.Does this mean her medicals are referred? Its no where mentioned that medicals refered or no email from CO .Advise needed.


Hi Megha,
When u did your medicals last time and u got mail from deptt.

Regards,


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> 1. You have done your medical on Oct, 12 but why didn't you do your families medical then?
> 
> 
> 2. Is only you medical referred?
> ...


I received a mail from CO today saying my wife's medicals were referred to MOC.

We did our meds on 12th february and uploaded on 15 th february.

Do you have any idea how long will it take to get the medicals finalized.

Thanx


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Badrika said:


> I received a mail from CO today saying my wife's medicals were referred to MOC.
> 
> We did our meds on 12th february and uploaded on 15 th february.
> 
> ...


As per my CO's mail dated 13/3 right now end November referred cases are being finalized. So to clear the queue it would take another 2.5 months (i.e. end of May) to be finalized the meds referred on 15/2.....

this is as per my understanding, if you have any other info please share........


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> As per my CO's mail dated 13/3 right now end November referred cases are being finalized. So to clear the queue it would take another 2.5 months (i.e. end of May) to be finalized the meds referred on 15/2.....
> 
> this is as per my understanding, if you have any other info please share........


Thanx Mate for the info.

I'll update you with any news.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hi Megha,
> When u did your medicals last time and u got mail from deptt.
> 
> Regards,


Medicals completed on 4/3 , Uploaded by hospital 15/3 received email from health department on 18/3, Did complete eye examination- Result Normal 19/3 , Howpital will upload the results with in 7 days.No email from DIAC after the 1st email on 18th.


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi All,
I received a reply from Co today, he says they have sent a list of urgent cases to GH, this is a list of cases that are facing delay of around 4 months.
He also says that even this urgent cases list is too long and it will take time.
I was referred on Nov 26 and not done yet.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

eye exam is part of the medical???


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> eye exam is part of the medical???


Yes! We were asked to read the Snellen chart during the medical exams right?


----------



## khegde (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello,
my medicals have been referred on DEC 31 2012,I have still not heard from DIAC or CO,does any one know,when can i expects the medicals to be cleared.
regards
khegde


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

khegde said:


> Hello,
> my medicals have been referred on DEC 31 2012,I have still not heard from DIAC or CO,does any one know,when can i expects the medicals to be cleared.
> regards
> khegde



Y don't you send a mail to CO?


----------



## khegde (Mar 7, 2013)

I have sent an email to the CO,the CO replied there is no defined timeframe and she will get back when there is an update


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

khegde said:


> Hello,
> my medicals have been referred on DEC 31 2012,I have still not heard from DIAC or CO,does any one know,when can i expects the medicals to be cleared.
> regards
> khegde


May be 3 to 4 months more...as from january onward they r clearing nov cases only... So its been 3 months that they r on nov cases.....


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

khegde said:


> Hello,
> my medicals have been referred on DEC 31 2012,I have still not heard from DIAC or CO,does any one know,when can i expects the medicals to be cleared.
> regards
> khegde


Hi khegde I have been waiting 3 and a half months already and there doesn't seem to be an end in sight as there are also people who have been waiting at least 4 months  So I think you have quite a while longer to wait just yet...sorry and fingers crossed they speed up the process somehow!!!!


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> eye exam is part of the medical???


We did the snellens Chart the 1st time.It was normal yet we ere asked to do it again.Its normal for the 2nd time too.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

khegde said:


> Hello,
> my medicals have been referred on DEC 31 2012,I have still not heard from DIAC or CO,does any one know,when can i expects the medicals to be cleared.
> regards
> khegde


Recently i have read one forum members post who's med was referred on 28th nov but not finalized yet.....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

Guys, share some good news?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

khegde said:


> Hello,
> my medicals have been referred on DEC 31 2012,I have still not heard from DIAC or CO,does any one know,when can i expects the medicals to be cleared.
> regards
> khegde



Mine also referred on same date, CO Says wait and be patient... currently it is taking 4 months or more to finalize medicals. its about 3 months now.... so we may have to wait another 1 month or more!


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

I just receive mail from CO. he is saying


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

I just receive mail from CO. He mentioned MOC is currently assessing non urgent eHealth cases from 23 November 2012 and non urgent paper cases from 20 January 2013.


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

saying what...?


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

:ranger:


----------



## BOY (Mar 21, 2013)

my medicals were referred in october 2012 and are not finalized yet .....


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> I just receive mail from CO. He mentioned MOC is currently assessing non urgent eHealth cases from 23 November 2012 and non urgent paper cases from 20 January 2013.


what are urgent / non-urgent cases????


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> what are urgent / non-urgent cases????


med referred cases now seems to me sceptic. I am losing confidence after knowing such records as October cases not finalized, non urgent cases, bla bla..... what is MOC doing with our Med?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> med referred cases now seems to me sceptic. I am losing confidence after knowing such records as October cases not finalized, non urgent cases, bla bla..... what is MOC doing with our Med?


if they work with the same speed, i dont expect medicals of December onwards to be finalized before December 2013....................a very pathetic situation it is

Really disappointed!


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

Saroj2012 said:


> I just receive mail from CO. He mentioned MOC is currently assessing non urgent eHealth cases from 23 November 2012 and non urgent paper cases from 20 January 2013.


Paper cases are moving faster than electronic processing.. Geez, if I just should have known..


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi,

How can one know that medical are referred or not. my medical uploaded on 19th March-13 but in online evisa status it showing requested.

Thanks,


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

oz2356 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can one know that medical are referred or not. my medical uploaded on 19th March-13 but in online evisa status it showing requested.
> 
> Thanks,


My wife's medical is also referred . But the Evisa page displays as recomended.

I can't really understand.:confused2::confused2:


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Forumates!!!

Yupiiee... came to know today that my wife's medicals are referred and was informed that even the smallest doubt or abnormality they identify in the Chest Xray report gets an Auto B graded report when the panel doctors upload, which in turn will be directed to MOC for their decision. To add the MOC might ask us to undergo Further tests if needed.

In any case, I am happy about the timely response I get from my Case officer (RL, Team 2 Adelaide) and the last response I got was:

*"Thank you for your email. A health assessment referred to MOC takes about 8 weeks to assess. They will contact you if further information is required. I do not see the progress of the health case only the outcome." *

So I will have to relax and wait till 4 months. As per my knowledge my wife's report was referred on 12th or 13th March 2013. At least mines Finalized. 

Regards

Zaki


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Badrika said:


> My wife's medical is also referred . But the Evisa page displays as recomended.
> 
> I can't really understand.:confused2::confused2:


My wife's health evidence status too shows as Requested but mines received. As per my CO's response, they are only entitled to medical reports that are finalized/outcome. 


You need not worry. The status changes once her reports are finalized. See my previous reply for CO response.


Regards

Zaki


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi Forumates!!!
> 
> Yupiiee... came to know today that my wife's medicals are referred and was informed that even the smallest doubt or abnormality they identify in the Chest Xray report gets an Auto B graded report when the panel doctors upload, which in turn will be directed to MOC for their decision. To add the MOC might ask us to undergo Further tests if needed.
> 
> ...


Hi Zaki, Welcome aboard, same CO same team same result for medicals. I noted that your medicals was done on 23rd and referred on 13th March. How come is that possible? did your CO told that or you guessed? CO told me my wife's medical was referred on 20th Feb, just 4 days after we did your medicals.


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

udda said:


> Hi Zaki, Welcome aboard, same CO same team same result for medicals. I noted that your medicals was done on 23rd and referred on 13th March. How come is that possible? did your CO told that or you guessed? CO told me my wife's medical was referred on 20th Feb, just 4 days after we did your medicals.


The reason being after coming to know of her meds not uploaded n mine uploaded i called de hosp to check if hers is sent. Then got to knw tht hers was delayed as they were reconfirmin the xray result. Hence the big gap. By then CO Was allocated. My guess frm events cud be dat it got reffered on 13th mar.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

udda said:


> Hi Zaki, Welcome aboard, same CO same team same result for medicals. I noted that your medicals was done on 23rd and referred on 13th March. How come is that possible? did your CO told that or you guessed? CO told me my wife's medical was referred on 20th Feb, just 4 days after we did your medicals.


hi,

How do I know when my medicals referred?

Im unable to contact my CO directly as I have applied through an agent. 

According to the doctor my medicals were completed and uploaded to DIAC on 15th february.

So reference date should be a near date to that...Pls correct if Iam wrong..


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

oz2356 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can one know that medical are referred or not. my medical uploaded on 19th March-13 but in online evisa status it showing requested.
> 
> Thanks,


Even I'm having the same question. Mine and my husband's medicals were uploaded on 15th March 2013 but its still showing as Requested. Want to know the status of my medicals but not able to find. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Even I'm having the same question. Mine and my husband's medicals were uploaded on 15th March 2013 but its still showing as Requested. Want to know the status of my medicals but not able to find. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Because you have CO assigned thats easy. Just ask your CO if your meds are finalised or referred.


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

tenten said:


> Because you have CO assigned thats easy. Just ask your CO if your meds are finalised or referred.


I've already mailed him but got no reply from him


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> I've already mailed him but got no reply from him


I am sure they promise to respond to emails in 10days. If that is past then I do not know why your CO has not responded. Let hope s/he is not on leave.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Badrika said:


> hi,
> 
> How do I know when my medicals referred?
> 
> ...


Can't you ask your agent to send an email? As I know if there is any abnormality, medicals get referred within few days of uploading. My wife's medicals was done on 16th Feb and according to CO it got referred on 20th Feb. I think your assumption is correct.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

tenten said:


> I am sure they promise to respond to emails in 10days. If that is past then I do not know why your CO has not responded. Let hope s/he is not on leave.


Hi Tenten, 
Any update yet?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

udda said:


> Hi Tenten,
> Any update yet?


Nothing new. Just the usual waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiting.

Its a bit too early for me to be bugging CO - heard from them 18 days ago and got to know they are verifying employment history 3 days back - so will give it 2 to 3 weeks before I even consider dropping a polite nudging email to CO concerning my medicals and the application in general. I now have a hunch that my meds are finalised - don't ask how come - because I do not know.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

tenten said:


> Nothing new. Just the usual waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiting.
> 
> Its a bit too early for me to be bugging CO - heard from them 18 days ago and got to know they are verifying employment history 3 days back - so will give it 2 to 3 weeks before I even consider dropping a polite nudging email to CO concerning my medicals and the application in general. I now have a hunch that my meds are finalised - don't ask how come - because I do not know.


Ha ha haaaa... OK I will not ask.  

Cheers, all the best.


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

Guys,

When i click the "Organize Medical Examination" link in my application, I get a pop up with a medical history and referral letter .

However, when I click the same link for my wife, it just shows a blank page. This happens on 2-3 computers and at different times (I have tried over a period of 2 weeks) . So its not just a question of trying again .

Can someone let me know if there is an email addresss that I could send this technical problem to ? Please let me know .

Thanks....


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

dickjohn29 said:


> Guys,
> 
> When i click the "Organize Medical Examination" link in my application, I get a pop up with a medical history and referral letter .
> 
> ...


Did you do your medicals? if yes when did you do?


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

udda said:


> Did you do your medicals? if yes when did you do?


Udda... I want to do the medicals along with my wife. However, as mentioned , I am able to get my Medical and reference letter, but when I click the same for my wife, I get a blank screen ,... I havcent got CO assigned yet, but I would like to finish the medicals while waiting . 

Could you please let me know an email id that i could send this problem to or a number to call form outside Aus ? :confused2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

dickjohn29 said:


> Guys,
> 
> When i click the "Organize Medical Examination" link in my application, I get a pop up with a medical history and referral letter .
> 
> ...


you can use the detail mentioned on this Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.
They do solve tech problems and also may tell status once meds are uploaded.


----------



## lucasblue (Mar 2, 2013)

dickjohn29 said:


> Udda... I want to do the medicals along with my wife. However, as mentioned , I am able to get my Medical and reference letter, but when I click the same for my wife, I get a blank screen ,... I havcent got CO assigned yet, but I would like to finish the medicals while waiting .
> 
> Could you please let me know an email id that i could send this problem to or a number to call form outside Aus ? :confused2:


in fact, you can do your medical check up before getting CO assigned according to my migration agent. Because you still have not CO, therefore you do not have your reference number. However, you can do your medical check up first and give them the reference number once you get your CO assigned. Noticed that it can be dine in HK. I don't know whether it works in other countries.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi guys

I am visiting this forum after a long time...

But with no news from my side.. : 
there is no sign of my medicals getting finalized.. and i can see even a poor fellow from October still waiting...

I am actually starting to lose hope..


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

dickjohn29 said:


> Guys,
> 
> When i click the "Organize Medical Examination" link in my application, I get a pop up with a medical history and referral letter .
> 
> ...


Hi,
You can mail to [email protected] stating this problem. Give your TRN number and DOB details of all the applicants. They will look into this issue and if it is a issue, they will mail you authorising your wife's medical checkup which you can show to the hospital as proof.

Other option is to call your clinic and ask them to check if they can view your details online in e-health using your TRN.

Both ways should work


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am visiting this forum after a long time...
> 
> ...


I visited few other forums and came to know that last year around february/january applicants who got their meds referred got finalized within 3 days-1 week.

However this is embarrassing for developed country to have such a back log of work.

According to DIAC newsletters from 1st July onward no of visa applicants are reduced due to the introduction of Skill Select system.

So how they have got such a back log??

I personally feel that they will make some arrangement to speed up the process very soon. 

Lets hope for the best......ray2:ray2:


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Guys I saw in another thread some one known as iwantanewlife, who's meds got referred on 19th Nov got grant yesterday. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...991-subclass-189-invites-awaiting-co-547.html

Check the link


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a small hunch about why A grade medicals get referred.

My self and my wife's medicals were done on 2 separate dates, My one was done earlier and her one on later date and her medical got referred. Global Health might got suspicious, as medicals of primary and secondary applicant receiving two separate dates, they might have assumed my wife's medical was held up by hospital for further review and they referred it to MOC for further assessment.

I know this scenario is with so many assumptions, Any one having smiler experience??? I am not sure whether I am thinking too much, rather than waiting for the out come.


----------



## ashinzh (Feb 7, 2013)

My wife's meds was referred on 26th Nov(189 visa) and my co told me this morning that she expects to get the result from MOC this week or next one. Not sure if that will happen.


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

ashinzh said:


> My wife's meds was referred on 26th Nov(189 visa) and my co told me this morning that she expects to get the result from MOC this week or next one. Not sure if that will happen.


At least its a good news . Its moving and not stagnated .


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

ashinzh said:


> My wife's meds was referred on 26th Nov(189 visa) and my co told me this morning that she expects to get the result from MOC this week or next one. Not sure if that will happen.


My medicals are also referred on 26th November but no news yet. Lets hope it comes through this week or next week.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Someone should tell them there are many more months in a year not only November .


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

ashish.kundan said:


> Someone should tell them there are many more months in a year not only November .


Hahaha! Exactly! Thanks for making my day pal.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Hahaha! Exactly! Thanks for making my day pal.


Are you stuck with meds mcqueen ?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Someone should tell them there are many more months in a year not only November .



hahahaa.......


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

Guys, i called DIAC yesterday morning to know the status of our medical. To give you background on my application; I applied last dec 18, got allocated CO on feb 28, submitted all additional documents requested by CO last mar 18. Going back to my phone call to DIAC, I was not able to speak with my CO. The officer insisted to take the call and asked what are my concerns. So I told her, I wanted to know the status of my medical. She said, my 3 kids and my wife are already finalized from Global Health, but mine and my 1st born (yes, i have 4 kids) is still pending from GH. My question is, is that possible that our medicals are partially finalized considering we only have 1 application? How much more would it take for the rest to be finalized? Please share your knowledge or experience. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Guys, i called DIAC yesterday morning to know the status of our medical. To give you background on my application; I applied last dec 18, got allocated CO on feb 28, submitted all additional documents requested by CO last mar 18. Going back to my phone call to DIAC, I was not able to speak with my CO. The officer insisted to take the call and asked what are my concerns. So I told her, I wanted to know the status of my medical. She said, my 3 kids and my wife are already finalized from Global Health, but mine and my 1st born (yes, i have 4 kids) is still pending from GH. My question is, is that possible that our medicals are partially finalized considering we only have 1 application? How much more would it take for the rest to be finalized? Please share your knowledge or experience. Thank you in advance.


Thanx for the info. When was your meds referred?

This means GH has already touched December referred cases.....So they know there is a "december" in the year other than "November".


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

*Happy holi*

*HAPPY HOLI* ( A Festival of colours and Love in India ) to all the members of this fourm. Hope your life is framed with all the colours of Love and Happiness today and always. Congratulation to all who got their grants and best of luck to rest all of us who are waiting for grants (including me ).

Regards,


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Thanks.. our meds are referred on the same day. I did my med back in Dec but was referred on 22 Jan. The report was paper based and i read somewhere that they started from 20 Jan for paper based report. Lets see if it is accurate. Was yours E-med or paper based?



sukhnav said:


> *HAPPY HOLI* ( A Festival of colours and Love in India ) to all the members of this fourm. Hope your life is framed with all the colours of Love and Happiness today and always. Congratulation to all who got their grants and best of luck to rest all of us who are waiting for grants (including me ).
> 
> Regards,


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

> Thanks.. our meds are referred on the same day. I did my med back in Dec but was referred on 22 Jan. The report was paper based and i read somewhere that they started from 20 Jan for paper based report. Lets see if it is accurate. Was yours E-med or paper based?


Hi ,

No My Medical was e-med, For e-med MOC is currently dealing with upto 23 Nov as per fourm members, So in my case still waiting.. All the best to u.. Keep posted...

Regards,


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Are you stuck with meds mcqueen ?


Yup, sad to say. I'm being held up for a non-reasonable MEDS issue for the time-being. We were graded-"A" during the exams, don't know the reason for such detention. Don't know how this is gonna last.. How about you jolu? Hope you will get your GRANT this week or the next..


----------



## Punjab (Feb 13, 2013)

Here is my story,

applied on 21 jan 190 visa
email from CO on 8th feb, request for Medical and form 80. form 80 submitted on 9th feb (me and my wife), medical 11 feb
email to CO on feb 21 regarding medical status 
email from CO on 26 feb stating "medicals are finalized and application is undergoing verifications checks " 
email to CO on 11th march, for status
email from CO 26th march, "application is undergoing verifications checks "

please guide on what are "verifications checks" and i will take how much time for visa finalization. 

i checked with my (3) previous employees regarding job verification, as per all of them no phone call from Australian representative so far

people applied on 28th feb got their grant. i don't know what is going on with me :boxing:


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

making a post after some time as i am also stuck at MOC office. Need comments on the situation from seniors. Today my received documents in evisa showing current date i.e 27th March. Previously it was 13th november. The co allocated on 13th nov and status was changed to received and now after a long time date change but status remains the same. Is it normal? bit nervous


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

GulPak said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> making a post after some time as i am also stuck at MOC office. Need comments on the situation from seniors. Today my received documents in evisa showing current date i.e 27th March. Previously it was 13th november. The co allocated on 13th nov and status was changed to received and now after a long time date change but status remains the same. Is it normal? bit nervous


Hi GulPak,
It's looks like you are close to grant. Good luck!!!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Punjab said:


> Here is my story,
> 
> applied on 21 jan 190 visa
> email from CO on 8th feb, request for Medical and form 80. form 80 submitted on 9th feb (me and my wife), medical 11 feb
> ...


It is difficult to give a timeline for verification checks. It depends on a number of factors including the ease with with the verifiers (Aus Embassy officials) get info from the country you lived / worked / went to school in. And again, its not just employment that can be verified, CO may want to verify your identity documents or your educational qualifications.

Good thing is your CO replies your emails - not everyone gets that. Be patient and let the process run its course . I suggest allowing at least 4 - 6 weeks before contacting CO again. Who knows - you may not need to wait that long - your grant may be just around the corner.

Just a caveat - I have noticed some COs - yours included, have a 28 day pattern. They come back to an applicant's file after 28 days if its not finalised - so it may not be before 24-26th April before you hear from CO. But i hope I am wrong and you do not have to wait that long.


----------



## cocofrap (Mar 23, 2013)

What does it mean if your medicals are referred?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

cocofrap said:


> What does it mean if your medicals are referred?


It means a doctor at MOC, has to look at your reports and make a judgement as to whether you meet the health requirement. This is because a lay person (e.g CO / Immigration official) is unable to make the call and a medically qualified person has to make the judgement. This happens in some cases as is related to the grading your panel doctor gave and his comments based on the physical examination, history taking and tests he did. 

Current it taking 3 months + to get referred medicals finalised. And that is if you are not requested to take additional tests.


----------



## cocofrap (Mar 23, 2013)

tenten said:


> It means a doctor at MOC, has to look at your reports and make a judgement as to whether you meet the health requirement. This is because a lay person (e.g CO / Immigration official) is unable to make the call and a medically qualified person has to make the judgement. This happens in some cases as is related to the grading your panel doctor gave and his comments based on the physical examination, history taking and tests he did.
> 
> Current it taking 3 months + to get referred medicals finalised. And that is if you are not requested to take additional tests.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Tracey Le (Feb 4, 2013)

Today I received email from my CO, for your reference:
"Your medicals were referred to the Medical officer of the commonwealth on 2 Feburary 2013. I cannot tell you when the MOC will finalise them but currently they are only assessing medicals referred in late November 2012. As you can see, they are very much behind." 

So I optimistically expect to have it finalized on June


----------



## Punjab (Feb 13, 2013)

tenten said:


> It is difficult to give a timeline for verification checks. It depends on a number of factors including the ease with with the verifiers (Aus Embassy officials) get info from the country you lived / worked / went to school in. And again, its not just employment that can be verified, CO may want to verify your identity documents or your educational qualifications.
> 
> Good thing is your CO replies your emails - not everyone gets that. Be patient and let the process run its course . I suggest allowing at least 4 - 6 weeks before contacting CO again. Who knows - you may not need to wait that long - your grant may be just around the corner.
> 
> Just a caveat - I have noticed some COs - yours included, have a 28 day pattern. They come back to an applicant's file after 28 days if its not finalised - so it may not be before 24-26th April before you hear from CO. But i hope I am wrong and you do not have to wait that long.


if i am not wrong, normally they request for medicals after all types of verifications
thanks for the kind words


----------



## goldenage (Mar 12, 2013)

Folks..any idea how many day/weeks/months it take for Medicals to get clear if they referred..I heard there are lot of backlog?

I spoke to DIAC and they said..mine were referred on Feb 26 and as of today no timeframe..

Please throw some light..


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, if you read the previous posts, you'll see that they are still looking at November cases....so I'm guessing we are looking at 4+ months waiting time for referrals :/


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Guys,

Our medicals were uploaded by hospital on March - 19th. My organise your medical link has disappeared but wife's and my baby is still there and all 3 of us has requested status. Sent a mail to CO on the medical status. But no reply from her. Would it have gone to referred status.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

goldenage said:


> Folks..any idea how many day/weeks/months it take for Medicals to get clear if they referred..I heard there are lot of backlog?
> 
> I spoke to DIAC and they said..mine were referred on Feb 26 and as of today no timeframe..
> 
> Please throw some light..


MOC is currently dealing with late november referred cases, so u have to wait atleast 2-3 months more if u have applied by e-health for 189 visa.
Regards,


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

GulPak said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> making a post after some time as i am also stuck at MOC office. Need comments on the situation from seniors. Today my received documents in evisa showing current date i.e 27th March. Previously it was 13th november. The co allocated on 13th nov and status was changed to received and now after a long time date change but status remains the same. Is it normal? bit nervous




Mine also changed to 10th March 2013.


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

Tracey Le said:


> Today I received email from my CO, for your reference:
> "Your medicals were referred to the Medical officer of the commonwealth on 2 Feburary 2013. I cannot tell you when the MOC will finalise them but currently they are only assessing medicals referred in late November 2012. As you can see, they are very much behind."
> 
> So I optimistically expect to have it finalized on June


When did you do your medicals.....?

So we can predict how long is it taking to the referral from the date of medicals...


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Tracey Le said:


> Today I received email from my CO, for your reference:
> "Your medicals were referred to the Medical officer of the commonwealth on 2 Feburary 2013. I cannot tell you when the MOC will finalise them but currently they are only assessing medicals referred in late November 2012. As you can see, they are very much behind."
> 
> So I optimistically expect to have it finalized on June


hi.....

so was your medicals paper based or e health...

guys any updates on the paper based referred meds...

thanks...


----------



## Tracey Le (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Seniors, 

My Medicals were done on 31Jan and referred on 2Feb. They are ehealth based.


----------



## anjel (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm just wondering is there any definite reasons or criterias for so many meds to get refered?
I mean, have any of you got any clues from the doctor or the clinic where you have your meds done?

My friend called the clinic the second day when he found the "organize health examination" link was gone. The operator told him that his meds had been uploaded and everything was just fine according to his report.
But soon his CO informed him that his meds was refered to MOC.


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi All,
Our medicals got finalized today, they were referred on Nov 26.
We are 175 online application, now waiting for final outcome, not sure how long will it take.


----------



## ashinzh (Feb 7, 2013)

emertyyy said:


> Hi All,
> Our medicals got finalized today, they were referred on Nov 26.
> We are 175 online application, now waiting for final outcome, not sure how long will it take.


Congrats emertyyy and Thanks for sharing the great news! Mine was also referred on Nov 26, hopefully it's coming soon. BTW, how do u know it's finalized without getting the golden mail?


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

ashinzh said:


> Congrats emertyyy and Thanks for sharing the great news! Mine was also referred on Nov 26, hopefully it's coming soon. BTW, how do u know it's finalized without getting the golden mail?


Thank you and best of luck, you will also be getting it in a day or two.
I checked the online application status portal and it shows they got finalized on march 29th.


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

emertyyy said:


> Thank you and best of luck, you will also be getting it in a day or two.
> I checked the online application status portal and it shows they got finalized on march 29th.


Can you please share where do you see this "finalised" status?
My link to organize medicals disappeared long ago, all the documents changed their status to received except "Health, Evidence of" that is in recommended, is this where you see the status to finalized?


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

Not too sure if someone else has been stuck for so long or not, but my Meds were referred October 25th, 2012, and are still in queue.


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

zakinaeem said:


> Not too sure if someone else has been stuck for so long or not, but my Meds were referred October 25th, 2012, and are still in queue.


I am with you brother, waiting since 24th OCT


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

permutation said:


> Can you please share where do you see this "finalised" status?
> My link to organize medicals disappeared long ago, all the documents changed their status to received except "Health, Evidence of" that is in recommended, is this where you see the status to finalized?


Hi,
I'm from old 175 category so the online portal was different that time, I dont know where to look in your new portal. You may ask some other members who are filing online applications after july 2012.
But whatever is the case, I think next week is yours, ENJOY!!!!


----------



## pakipower97 (Mar 30, 2013)

umairahmad said:


> Mine also changed to 10th March 2013.


Hi,

Today my received documents in skillselect evisa showing current date i.e 29th March. Previously it was 14th november. The co allocated on 14th nov and status was changed to received and now after a long time date change but status remains the same (In Progress). Is it normal? bit nervous. My spouse medical for referred on 21th November 2012. Our visa subclass is 190.


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All,
i noticed in my application status all my document is having status as received.
For my dependent in attahcment document i am getting below message but satus as Received
No attachments available.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

pakipower97 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today my received documents in skillselect evisa showing current date i.e 29th March. Previously it was 14th november. The co allocated on 14th nov and status was changed to received and now after a long time date change but status remains the same (In Progress). Is it normal? bit nervous. My spouse medical for referred on 21th November 2012. Our visa subclass is 190.




Hi Pakipower!

its normal, the date is when last action taken on your documents by your CO and of no concern!

Just chill..... if your medicals were referred then wait otherwise you'll get grant soon..... INSHA ALLAH!

Best of Luck!


----------



## pakipower97 (Mar 30, 2013)

umairahmad said:


> Hi Pakipower!
> 
> its normal, the date is when last action taken on your documents by your CO and of no concern!
> 
> ...


Many thanks umairahmad for prompt reply. Actually my spouse medical was referred on 21th November 2012. Since then we are waiting anxiously. Till now, it is more than 04 months and 10 days long wait from MOC. Hopefully, next week is coming for our's turn, INSHA ALLAH. Hope for the best for u and others helping guys on this forum.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

pakipower97 said:


> Many thanks umairahmad for prompt reply. Actually my spouse medical was referred on 21th November 2012. Since then we are waiting anxiously. Till now, it is more than 04 months and 10 days long wait from MOC. Hopefully, next week is coming for our's turn, INSHA ALLAH. Hope for the best for u and others helping guys on this forum.




have you contacted your CO.... maybe your Grant Letter is baked........

did you get any update regarding your medicals from your CO at any time during the process ??


----------



## khegde (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello Sarank,
any update on your medicals,I have a similar case of cardiomegaly.Are you or your mother inlaw diagnosed with cardiomegaly.
regards
Khegde


----------



## BOSSOT (Jan 4, 2013)

emertyyy said:


> Hi All,
> Our medicals got finalized today, they were referred on Nov 26.
> We are 175 online application, now waiting for final outcome, not sure how long will it take.


ON GOOD FRIDAY


----------



## khegde (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello Sarank,
any update on your medicals,as i have the same case of cardiomegaly. I had a question do you or your mother in-law have cardiomegaly.
regards
Khegde


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

khegde said:


> Hello Sarank,
> any update on your medicals,as i have the same case of cardiomegaly. I had a question do you or your mother in-law have cardiomegaly.
> regards
> Khegde



Hi Khegde,

No Updates i have recieved.. My Mother in-law has this problem in the reports but again got the tests done nothing was visible ,i guess there was some problem with xray report .. Anyways her medicals have got referred and i have no clue when we are getting the call to pay VAC2 ..
Very depressing waiting for the call..
Its more than 3months+ that i have been waiting..

Cheers,
Sarank


----------



## pakipower97 (Mar 30, 2013)

umairahmad said:


> have you contacted your CO.... maybe your Grant Letter is baked........
> 
> did you get any update regarding your medicals from your CO at any time during the process ??


Yes, we contacted our CO on 04 March 2013 after waiting more than 03 months time period as per different blogs. His answer was as usual quoting "he is expecting MOC is now working on late November cases and soon any outcome will be reached". But after that, it is almost another month gone but still no reply. Thinking to contact CO in a day or two. If it is baked, it must have been cooked up till now hopefully Thanks for getting in touch.


----------



## pakipower97 (Mar 30, 2013)

zakinaeem said:


> Not too sure if someone else has been stuck for so long or not, but my Meds were referred October 25th, 2012, and are still in queue.


My spouse medical was referred on 21th November 2012 and still waiting for Golden Goal. Astonished to see that you are waiting since October referrals. Feel very sorry for you and pray for your grant as soon as possible but on the same time it gives us a ray of hope that it is genuine to wait for so long. Actually wait without any end kills but people on this forum should utilize this opportunity to encourage each other. If you contacted your CO and what was his opinion.................... Please elaborate.


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

pakipower97 said:


> My spouse medical was referred on 21th November 2012 and still waiting for Golden Goal. Astonished to see that you are waiting since October referrals. Feel very sorry for you and pray for your grant as soon as possible but on the same time it gives us a ray of hope that it is genuine to wait for so long. Actually wait without any end kills but people on this forum should utilize this opportunity to encourage each other. If you contacted your CO and what was his opinion.................... Please elaborate.


I contacted my CO at least three times already with a month's gap in between. He in turn contacted Health department and confirmed the case is there but stuck in queue. The last solid reply from GH was when they said they are processing cases from late October and mine will be finalized in a week. Its been 2 months since then 

The CO however understands how unnerving it can be and has tried to comfort me by saying that GH have a list of delayed applicants so they know who is suffering more, and told me to be patient.


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

is there any chance to see our medical status other then contacting CO???


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

BOSSOT said:


> ON GOOD FRIDAY


Yes!!!!! I was also amazed...


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

zakinaeem said:


> I contacted my CO at least three times already with a month's gap in between. He in turn contacted Health department and confirmed the case is there but stuck in queue. The last solid reply from GH was when they said they are processing cases from late October and mine will be finalized in a week. Its been 2 months since then
> 
> The CO however understands how unnerving it can be and has tried to comfort me by saying that GH have a list of delayed applicants so they know who is suffering more, and told me to be patient.



Yes, that list is working now and you will get it soon, hope this week is your week.
Things are speeding up now!!!!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

emertyyy said:


> Yes!!!!! I was also amazed...


Most likely it was manually approved on 28th March, but the system only updates on a nightly batch so processed on the 29th... Government agencies LOVE their free days off, and it doesn't matter what country you are in!


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

emertyyy said:


> Yes, that list is working now and you will get it soon, hope this week is your week.
> Things are speeding up now!!!!


Thanks for the wishes bro. Appreciate it! Best of luck with your case too, hope you get a grant real soon.


----------



## Zaka (Apr 2, 2013)

Applied 190 via on 12-oct-2012, medical done on 3-Nov-12. Medical reffered to MOC on 8-nov-2012. 02-april-2013 still waiting for medicals to be finalized. 
Asked Case officer for for preoritization but she siad can't do anything.

Hoping for some breaking news...........but its quite ......now.


----------



## pakipower97 (Mar 30, 2013)

emertyyy said:


> Yes, that list is working now and you will get it soon, hope this week is your week.
> Things are speeding up now!!!!


I've now been waiting for 4 months and 12 days exactly....................... about late November referrals. Not sure if they are speeding up really. Have seen some guys are waiting since 5 months on other forums. Extremely hilarious situation for all of us. Although my visa is 190, yet no priority processing.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Our meds were refered Oct 31st.
I thought all our Meds were received in phases Nov1st, Dec 14th & Jan 17th

Now i just noticed 29th March, many of my status changed to received except my Spouse & Kids Med !

I gave up following my application since Jan 17th


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Guyz, I am back after a small break. Been nerve reckoning coming to the forum and getting to hear about the delays. Anyways coming to the point, I just saw someone in a totally different forum getting a grant today after the meds were referred on 29 Jan 2013. She happened to be a 190 SC applicant. 

As per the what i read, i guess in the panel doctors manual, the med reports which are very critical get the priority processing as compared to the one which is a minor or miniscule med issue. Unfortunately we cant completely rely on the date the meds were referred. The referred dates are considered of course in order to group them in certain categories and place them in appropriate priorities. 

Hope my understanding is right? Pls correct me if anyone has any findings... In my case seems like I might have to wait patiently for min 3 - 6 months though My wifes med issue is in the chest xray finding which is very miniscule. 

Regards

Zaki


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dear All Forum Members!!!!!

i jsut received my VISA GRANT LETTER!!!!!!

So Excited!!!!!!!!!!!


Praying for all of the remaining forum mates to get their grants very soooooooooooooon!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dear All Forum Members!!!!!
> ...


Congrattsss. Party Time 

Good news for all waiting...

BTW y were your meds referred?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Badrika said:


> Congrattsss. Party Time
> 
> Good news for all waiting...
> 
> BTW y were your meds referred?




well........ no idea!


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dear All Forum Members!!!!!
> ...


Many congratulation Dear


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dear All Forum Members!!!!!
> ...


congratulations Umair!
BTW wat was ur visa subclass ?


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dear All Forum Members!!!!!
> ...


Congratulations Umair, so happy to know about your Grant. Wish you goodluck for the next move.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

GulPak said:


> Congratulations Umair, so happy to know about your Grant. Wish you goodluck for the next move.


Congratulations and celebrations!!!!! 


You were one of the most anxious ones on the forum following up the medical referrals diligently.. all the very best!!!! 

Hey guys, any 189's still left from October/November????

Any updates... ?????

I have no updates from my side.. nowadays, i hv stopped checking the forum also.. since there is nothing new to say.. 

Frustrated to the core..


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks to all my forummates!!!

Wishing all of you the very best and pray you all get the grant very sooon!!!!

Thanks again!!!

BTW........ i have a query... 

my Passport is expiring in october 2013, can i travel on this same passport in End May or Start June ????

any idea please??


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

paki_migrant said:


> congratulations Umair!
> BTW wat was ur visa subclass ?



Thanks Paki_migrant!

my Visa Subclass is 190!


----------



## del_ir (Mar 7, 2012)

We are also waiting with meds referred for my daughter 06/11, ours (my husband's and mine) referred 13/11 were finalized on 27/01. Visa type 175. Hope it won't be too long now, checking visa application online every day


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dear All Forum Members!!!!!
> ...


Mubrook bro ...i wish you all the best n a very happy life in Australia.


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dear All Forum Members!!!!!
> ...


Hi Umair,

Many Congratulations to you. Enjoy your moment.

Cheers
Bharat Jain


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dear All Forum Members!!!!!
> ...


Hello Brother,

pleased to read your good news.. many congrats!


----------



## JustMe121 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Just to let you know that today I have been granted the visa. Med ref for my son on 18 Jan 2013.

Only 4 weeks ago I started my new job here in London, therefore I guess Australia will have to wait. We will probably go on a holiday before the entry date just to validate the visas and then look to move down under in about a couple of years (I assume I can do this as grant letter gives an entry date and then says it is valid for 5 years).


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

JustMe121 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just to let you know that today I have been granted the visa. Med ref for my son on 18 Jan 2013.
> 
> Only 4 weeks ago I started my new job here in London, therefore I guess Australia will have to wait. We will probably go on a holiday before the entry date just to validate the visas and then look to move down under in about a couple of years (I assume I can do this as grant letter gives an entry date and then says it is valid for 5 years).


Yes you can and congrats! :clap2:


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
Just wanted to thank everyone here.
We received our grant yesterday, our medicals were referred on 26th Nov and finalized 29th march. Visa granted April 03.
Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

emertyyy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just wanted to thank everyone here.
> We received our grant yesterday, our medicals were referred on 26th Nov and finalized 29th march. Visa granted April 03.
> Best of luck to all of you.


Congratulations! All The Best! :clap2:


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi All,
Just looking for advice, should we get visa stamped on passport, though they say its not necessary?
Any ideas? Issues?


----------



## ashinzh (Feb 7, 2013)

emertyyy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just wanted to thank everyone here.
> We received our grant yesterday, our medicals were referred on 26th Nov and finalized 29th march. Visa granted April 03.
> Best of luck to all of you.


Congratulations! Mine was also referred on 26th Nov and still no news yet. How do you know yours was finalized on 29th Mar? I checked the my medical status it's still requested. Frustrating!


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

JustMe121 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just to let you know that today I have been granted the visa. Med ref for my son on 18 Jan 2013.
> 
> Only 4 weeks ago I started my new job here in London, therefore I guess Australia will have to wait. We will probably go on a holiday before the entry date just to validate the visas and then look to move down under in about a couple of years (I assume I can do this as grant letter gives an entry date and then says it is valid for 5 years).


Hello,

would you pls mention the reason why again (medical and pcc)?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

emertyyy said:


> Hi All,
> Just looking for advice, should we get visa stamped on passport, though they say its not necessary?
> Any ideas? Issues?



Congrats Man!

Visa Labelling is not necessary........ bt if you want you can do it........ its a further expense!!!!


----------



## BOSSOT (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi no words to explain my feeling got the grant today morning. Thanks to all the members of this forum and all the best for the applicants waiting for grant. 
My visa type 189, medicals referred date unknown( med taken on 20 nov), when i inquired abt the status of medicals co sent mail on 14 jan that my wife medicals was ref.
Noticed some docs recvd status on 11/march. Sent a mail to co regarding the status of the medicals on 1 apr. Surprised with the reply. Reply was nothing but the grant letter. Once again thank you all


----------



## BOSSOT (Jan 4, 2013)

ashinzh said:


> congratulations! Mine was also referred on 26th nov and still no news yet. How do you know yours was finalized on 29th mar? I checked the my medical status it's still requested. Frustrating!


hi greetings to you,

write a polite and gentle mail to your co, you will receive your golden mail, all the best.


----------



## faazi_khan (Oct 1, 2012)

Bohat bohat mubarak ho bhai..... Humararey liey bhee dua karo ke jaldi hajaey....




umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dear All Forum Members!!!!!
> ...


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

emertyyy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just wanted to thank everyone here.
> We received our grant yesterday, our medicals were referred on 26th Nov and finalized 29th march. Visa granted April 03.
> Best of luck to all of you.


Congrats


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

BOSSOT said:


> Hi no words to explain my feeling got the grant today morning. Thanks to all the members of this forum and all the best for the applicants waiting for grant.
> My visa type 189, medicals referred date unknown( med taken on 20 nov), when i inquired abt the status of medicals co sent mail on 14 jan that my wife medicals was ref.
> Noticed some docs recvd status on 11/march. Sent a mail to co regarding the status of the medicals on 1 apr. Surprised with the reply. Reply was nothing but the grant letter. Once again thank you all


Congrats


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dear All Forum Members!!!!!
> ...


Congratulations! And thank you for sharing. Its keeping our HOPES ALIVE! Cheers.


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

BOSSOT said:


> Hi no words to explain my feeling got the grant today morning. Thanks to all the members of this forum and all the best for the applicants waiting for grant.
> My visa type 189, medicals referred date unknown( med taken on 20 nov), when i inquired abt the status of medicals co sent mail on 14 jan that my wife medicals was ref.
> Noticed some docs recvd status on 11/march. Sent a mail to co regarding the status of the medicals on 1 apr. Surprised with the reply. Reply was nothing but the grant letter. Once again thank you all


Congratulations! Thanks for sharing. Goodluck!


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

emertyyy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just wanted to thank everyone here.
> We received our grant yesterday, our medicals were referred on 26th Nov and finalized 29th march. Visa granted April 03.
> Best of luck to all of you.


Congrats mate! Goodluck!


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

BOSSOT said:


> Hi no words to explain my feeling got the grant today morning. Thanks to all the members of this forum and all the best for the applicants waiting for grant.
> My visa type 189, medicals referred date unknown( med taken on 20 nov), when i inquired abt the status of medicals co sent mail on 14 jan that my wife medicals was ref.
> Noticed some docs recvd status on 11/march. Sent a mail to co regarding the status of the medicals on 1 apr. Surprised with the reply. Reply was nothing but the grant letter. Once again thank you all


And thank you for updating to us your case. Congratulations and Best of luck! :clap2:


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

emertyyy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just wanted to thank everyone here.
> We received our grant yesterday, our medicals were referred on 26th Nov and finalized 29th march. Visa granted April 03.
> Best of luck to all of you.


Congratulations emertyyy!


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dear All Forum Members!!!!!
> ...


Congrats Dear... All the best...

Regards,


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

guys..... my visa is granted today!!! I cant tell how i feel right now, im so glad, grateful, relieve.... Thaaannnkkk God... the wait is over now


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

esme_daniella said:


> guys..... my visa is granted today!!! I cant tell how i feel right now, im so glad, grateful, relieve.... Thaaannnkkk God... the wait is over now


Congratulations Esme..enjoy the moment


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

esme_daniella said:


> guys..... my visa is granted today!!! I cant tell how i feel right now, im so glad, grateful, relieve.... Thaaannnkkk God... the wait is over now


Congrats! Btw, is your granted visa for New Zealand or Australia? Thanks.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> guys..... my visa is granted today!!! I cant tell how i feel right now, im so glad, grateful, relieve.... Thaaannnkkk God... the wait is over now


Congrats.....enjoy ur grant:clap2::clap2:


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

esme_daniella said:


> guys..... my visa is granted today!!! I cant tell how i feel right now, im so glad, grateful, relieve.... Thaaannnkkk God... the wait is over now


Hey Congrats Dear..... Wish u Best of Luck..

Regards,


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

JustMe121 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just to let you know that today I have been granted the visa. Med ref for my son on 18 Jan 2013.
> 
> Only 4 weeks ago I started my new job here in London, therefore I guess Australia will have to wait. We will probably go on a holiday before the entry date just to validate the visas and then look to move down under in about a couple of years (I assume I can do this as grant letter gives an entry date and then says it is valid for 5 years).


Congratulations Justme121! 


-----------------------------------------------
*190* : NSW | *MOC* : referred 22Jan13 | *Lodged* : 12Jan13 | *CO* : 1Feb13, T6, Adelaide | *IELTS* : L7.R7.W6.S7


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like MOC is on a roll now. Noticed several referred MEDS getting finalized and even receiving GRANTS. Hope the momentum doesn't change..


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks guys... Hope you all will get a good news too asap... 
I applied a visa to Australia, subclass 461.. I just updated my signature, so it'll explain that I had 2 medical tests. On february 21st, my first med.check came with "further medical test required" from MOC.


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Guys,

Today I called the CO to check on the status of medicals. She said she has not received the medicals for my wife and my child, but she has received mine. I uploaded it on 19th March. I had a doubt since the 'Organize my health link did not disappear for my wife and my child. Hmmm.. Good that I did not wait for her to respond back. But the twist here is I went to the hospital to check on the upload and they showed me the submitted status in e-visa. I have sent e-mail to her to send an e-mail to me that she has not received the medicals to fwd the same to hospital so that they can respond directly. The CO was very courteous.. Guys if you have any doubts. Call and talk to them, I felt it to be better than e-mail communication. I again have to wait for her e-mail for 7 days and then call her back for the e-mail send.. Lets see..:ranger:


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello Experts,

I went for my Medicals today But i faced surprisingly very strange problem, which i want to bring into your kind intimations please...

I went for My Medical Examination in IOM, Pakistan on 04-04-2013, but there was some issue with the Online Australian Health System. The staff of IOM and finally even the Doctor, was not able to find any link on my Ehealth Page to either attach my Photo OR to upload the Medical results…They have asked me to contact my Case Officer to let him know of the problem, that I just discussed above. It is worth mentioning here, that Doctor was able to get my Ehealth account logged in, But he could not find any link towards attaching my Photo as well as uploading of investigated results.

What do you think, is the possible issue...Has anybody else also expereinced such kind of expereince while going for Medicals,

Looking for your opinions,

Kind Regards,


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I went for my Medicals today But i faced surprisingly very strange problem, which i want to bring into your kind intimations please...
> 
> ...


Hey Naveed, I had the same issue with my second medical test, the panel doctor couldnt find the link to upload the result. btw, is that panel doctor who did your med.check in the list of panel doctors in australia website? if yes, they should be know that they can actually contact Global Health/ email them to stated the system problem, the Health Strategies section will fix it. 

What my panel doctor did (well its his assistant who does all the papers matter) just keep sending my medical result to them and stated the problem. It took a week until they finally uploaded mine. Hope my answer is help you


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear Esme,

Well That doctor was on DIAC Panel as well...But there was some issue with the Global Health system...I have emailed the whole situation to my CO...Do yoy think i should also inform department of Global Health too...?


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Esme,
> 
> Well That doctor was on DIAC Panel as well...But there was some issue with the Global Health system...I have emailed the whole situation to my CO...Do yoy think i should also inform department of Global Health too...?


You may try, here's the email: [email protected]
that department deals with issue about e-health system, etc. Good luck.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Is there any seperate website for Australian Global Ehealth system...?


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

Naveed539 said:


> Is there any seperate website for Australian Global Ehealth system...?


Global Health unfortunately will not response any email or phone call, but health strategies is the one who deal with anything related to e-health system (not the result of course)

Health strategies also may suggest you to contact your CO regarding to any issue of your case. What I can suggest you now is, go email them and explain about your problem while you keep trying to be in touch with your CO/ ring the CO.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah contact through this mail only if you don't have CO yet. Otherwise CO is the right person to answer!
Also make sure - you include the your details in your mail to them so that they can do the needful. Info to be added:
Full name
Passport #
TRN
DOB

Please check Migrate to Australia: Medical Status Information for more information on Medical status


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today I called the CO to check on the status of medicals. She said she has not received the medicals for my wife and my child, but she has received mine. I uploaded it on 19th March. I had a doubt since the 'Organize my health link did not disappear for my wife and my child. Hmmm.. Good that I did not wait for her to respond back. But the twist here is I went to the hospital to check on the upload and they showed me the submitted status in e-visa. I have sent e-mail to her to send an e-mail to me that she has not received the medicals to fwd the same to hospital so that they can respond directly. The CO was very courteous.. Guys if you have any doubts. Call and talk to them, I felt it to be better than e-mail communication. I again have to wait for her e-mail for 7 days and then call her back for the e-mail send.. Lets see..:ranger:


Did the hospital kept your records? Did they upload your wife, child results again or did you guys have to re-do the medical assessment? Please share as I am in a same predicament. CO cant find my wife's medical but did received mine & my children. Thanks


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Did the hospital kept your records? Did they upload your wife, child results again or did you guys have to re-do the medical assessment? Please share as I am in a same predicament. CO cant find my wife's medical but did received mine & my children. Thanks


Hi Dodoyos,

The Hospital will have the records. if the CO sends them a confirmation mail sayin that he/she has not received it then We can fwd the mail to hospital, so that we can ask them to send the reports to CO directly through E-mail. I have requested to CO to send a mail to me and I'm waiting for it.

BTW Could you share your CO initials. Mine is Team 33 Brisbane Initials MM


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Hi Dodoyos,
> 
> The Hospital will have the records. if the CO sends them a confirmation mail sayin that he/she has not received it then We can fwd the mail to hospital, so that we can ask them to send the reports to CO directly through E-mail. I have requested to CO to send a mail to me and I'm waiting for it.
> 
> BTW Could you share your CO initials. Mine is Team 33 Brisbane Initials MM


Thanks samuel04. Mine is T33 brisbane, initial AK.


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

paki_migrant said:


> I am with you brother, waiting since 24th OCT


Bro, I can finally see my meds as "Received" on the eVisa website today, no word from the CO though (wasn't even expecting one). Perhaps yours is also done or round the corner? 

Best of luck!


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

zakinaeem said:


> Bro, I can finally see my meds as "Received" on the eVisa website today, no word from the CO though (wasn't even expecting one). Perhaps yours is also done or round the corner?
> 
> Best of luck!


Just checked my e-visa page and found all provided documents status changed to received with today's date i.e. 5-4-2013. One of the documents has status TRIM. Medical document status is still same as was before (requested, recommended).
I guess some thing is happening there, might hear some news in next week.


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

My medical status is displayed as "recieved".

Please some one explain what that means?
Is it finalized?


----------



## sm38098 (Apr 5, 2013)

Badrika said:


> My medical status is displayed as "recieved".
> 
> Please some one explain what that means?
> Is it finalized?


Dear Badrika,

We are on the same boat as far as our timelines are concerned. My medicals were referred on 22nd Feb. But the status is still shown Requested. Also my processing office is Adelaide(CO:SK).
Also there is no reason for the medicals to be referred for HR countries. All of them get referred irrespective of their class(A, B or whatever)

SA approval: 8th Jan, Visa applied: 8th Jan, CO assigned: 5th Feb, PCC: 7th Feb: Medicals done: 12th Feb, Medicals referred: 22nd Feb, GRANT: :ranger:


----------



## Tracey Le (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Today I have received the grant notification! Still very happy... Hope that all of you here will receive good news at the soonest time.

Here is my timeline:
190 subclass, Medicals taken on 31 Jan, Referred on 02 Feb, PCC on 09 Mar. Visa granted on 05 Apr


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

hi.
wanted to ask if anyone has come across thus situation. for my spouse's medicals they have requested for further test ie hep B n C test.
We did it and the docs have sent the results on 17th Jan 2013.
Til to date the "organise your health examination" link is present and the CO even says she waits for finalization of my spouse meds...ours is paper based meds.

Anyone who can predict by when can he's meds be finalized?...

Thanks


----------



## sm38098 (Apr 5, 2013)

Tracey Le said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I have received the grant notification! Still very happy... Hope that all of you here will receive good news at the soonest time.
> 
> ...


Many Congrats!!!hope we too get the golden mail soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

Tracey Le said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I have received the grant notification! Still very happy... Hope that all of you here will receive good news at the soonest time.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Tracey Le! Have fun for the road ahead!

Where did you apply, onshore or offshore?
Where will you head for? When will you fly? What will you prepare for the new life?


----------



## Tracey Le (Feb 4, 2013)

rolling-in-it said:


> Congratulations Tracey Le! Have fun for the road ahead!
> 
> Where did you apply, onshore or offshore?
> Where will you head for? When will you fly? What will you prepare for the new life?


Hi mate,

I applied offshore, in HCMCity and will go to Adelaide, maybe on Dec. Not yet plan anything, now champagne time first. The final date I have enter Oz is 18 Jan 2014. 

Wish you all the best!


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

Tracey Le said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I have received the grant notification! Still very happy... Hope that all of you here will receive good news at the soonest time.
> 
> ...


Congrats Tracey,
How did you come to know that your medicals were referred? Did you see any change in your eVisa page when referred or finalized?


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Tracey Le said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I have received the grant notification! Still very happy... Hope that all of you here will receive good news at the soonest time.
> 
> ...


Hi Tracey,

Congrats on your Visa Grant... 

Regards,


----------



## Tracey Le (Feb 4, 2013)

permutation said:


> Congrats Tracey,
> How did you come to know that your medicals were referred? Did you see any change in your eVisa page when referred or finalized?


I emailed my CO andwas informed that they were referred on 2Feb. On my eVisa, the status is still "requested" this morning. Then I received Grant email


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Tracey Le said:


> I emailed my CO andwas informed that they were referred on 2Feb. On my eVisa, the status is still "requested" this morning. Then I received Grant email


Hi Tracey,

Congrats Once again, Did u contact ur CO recently before getting ur grant.... 

Regards,


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

Tracey Le said:


> I emailed my CO andwas informed that they were referred on 2Feb. On my eVisa, the status is still "requested" this morning. Then I received Grant email


Hi Tracey,

Your medical was referred, have you ever got medical history? Not anyone's medical is referred and mine has been referred for more than 2 months now.


----------



## Tracey Le (Feb 4, 2013)

sukhnav said:


> Hi Tracey,
> 
> Congrats Once again, Did u contact ur CO recently before getting ur grant....
> 
> Regards,


No, I did not. I mailed him once on 15 Mar and was informed that my meds were referred. I emailed him once more on 25 Mar to ask when they were referred. He informed that they were referred 2 days after taken. Then today receive the grant. I thought I would receive on Jun...I have not expected to receive that sooner although checking email 10 times a day... My CO i ntial is RB of team 6. 
:clap2:


----------



## sm38098 (Apr 5, 2013)

rolling-in-it said:


> Hi Tracey,
> 
> Your medical was referred, have you ever got medical history? Not anyone's medical is referred and mine has been referred for more than 2 months now.


Hi rolling-in-it,
Referral works this way: all HR applicants get referred to MOC irrespective of their medicals' results(class A or B). e health system would send them to GH only once the results are recorded and MOC would only take decision whether health criteria is met or not. For LR applicants, class A medicals can be cleared through local clearance but class B ones need to be cleared by MOC only.


----------



## Tracey Le (Feb 4, 2013)

rolling-in-it said:


> Hi Tracey,
> 
> Your medical was referred, have you ever got medical history? Not anyone's medical is referred and mine has been referred for more than 2 months now.


My medicals were graded A. I have checked with the hospital. We have no problems with our health. My friend's medicals werealso referred andfinalized after 2 months for visa 475, he recieved the grant on mid Feb and medicals were referred since mid Nov. He's also Vietnamese. You will receive the grant soon rolling-in-it!


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

Tracey Le said:


> My medicals were graded A. I have checked with the hospital. We have no problems with our health. My friend's medicals werealso referred andfinalized after 2 months for visa 475, he recieved the grant on mid Feb and medicals were referred since mid Nov. He's also Vietnamese. You will receive the grant soon rolling-in-it!


Hi Tracey,

As you mentioned, your friend's medical was referred. Was his medical classified as B and did he receive any notice from CO or MOC for disease treatment? Did he know any thing about health announcement until finalization?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Need some help..
We are expecting a baby on May 21st. Have applied for 489 on 16th March n waiting for CO. My husband got his PCC and will do his medicals soon.

We want to quicken up the process n get medicals done in case they get referred or something. 

Question is, can I go for medical examination and other medical tests now? (I am 8 months pregnant) and then can I get my chest x-ray done after baby is born? Is it possible?

If I wait to do medical examination after baby is born then that will take more time as I'll have to wait for more than a month again to be able to give medical examination. 

Would be grateful for any feedback!


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

For your information. My paper based health report referred on 21 Jan was looked at two days ago and I am advised to take some more tests.... I dont know how long it is going to take me this time after my new results have been received.


----------



## Tracey Le (Feb 4, 2013)

rolling-in-it said:


> Hi Tracey,
> 
> As you mentioned, your friend's medical was referred. Was his medical classified as B and did he receive any notice from CO or MOC for disease treatment? Did he know any thing about health announcement until finalization?



No, his health was also graded A, informed by panel doctor of Care1. And no information until receive the grant after 2,5 months.


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

Tracey Le said:


> No, his health was also graded A, informed by panel doctor of Care1. And no information until receive the grant after 2,5 months.


Thank you so much Tracey,

Mine one is referred from 22 Jan 2013 till now. There is one serious problem for my case. The situation is that I did give wrong information when filling IOM form for health check. The question ask whether I had abnormal active HIV, Hepatitis,...It is due to misunderstanding, I answered YES and give additional information of anti-HBs vaccination instead of NO. As a matter of fact, I had been vaccinated for anti-HBs. I am afraid that this could cause trouble for my case when MOC makes the decision.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

For your information. My paper based health report referred on 21 Jan was looked at two days ago and I am advised to take some more tests.... I dont know how long it is going to take me this time after my new results have been received. 

[/quote]



What more test? Did u have any medical history. Mine was also referred on 22nd Jan and it was e-health based. Not heard anything yet.

Regards,


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

How do we come to know, whether medical is sent for "Referred" or not.. in my case, Medical link is disappear, but still in status it is showing as "Requested".

medical done on : 2 march


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

sukhnav said:


> Dear Joy,
> 
> What more test? Did u have any medical history. Mine was also referred on 22nd Jan and it was e-health based. Not heard anything yet.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Sukhnav,

We got our medical referred the same date as yours, 22-Jan-13. Let see!


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

kemee said:


> How do we come to know, whether medical is sent for "Referred" or not.. in my case, Medical link is disappear, but still in status it is showing as "Requested".
> 
> medical done on : 2 march


Hi Kemee,

You can politely write to your CO, asking for info.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

kemee said:


> How do we come to know, whether medical is sent for "Referred" or not.. in my case, Medical link is disappear, but still in status it is showing as "Requested".
> 
> medical done on : 2 march


If you have CO, ask from your CO for the status of ur medical. If CO is yet to assigned then he will inform u when he will start communication with u.. From the status u can't judge. Medical link disappear means GH has received ur medicals.

Regards,


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> If you have CO, ask from your CO for the status of ur medical. If CO is yet to assigned then he will inform u when he will start communication with u.. From the status u can't judge. Medical link disappear means GH has received ur medicals.
> 
> Regards,


MY CO is not replying my email , assigned on 15 Feb, I have sent few mail but did hear anything from her


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

kemee said:


> MY CO is not replying my email , assigned on 15 Feb, I have sent few mail but did hear anything from her


I hope you have not changed the subject line of ur CO's mail and u got the auto reply when u are sending mails to ur CO. 

If your CO receives your mail he should have to reply within 10 days.

If u did not get auto reply this means your mails are not reaching to your CO. 

Regards,


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

rolling-in-it said:


> Hi Sukhnav,
> 
> We got our medical referred the same date as yours, 22-Jan-13. Let see!


Yes Lets see what happen.... only difference I can see is your's visa is 190 and mine is 189.. Hope it will not make any difference.. When was last time u mailed to your CO...

Regards,


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

sukhnav said:


> Yes Lets see what happen.... only difference I can see is your's visa is 190 and mine is 189.. Hope it will not make any difference.. When was last time u mailed to your CO...
> 
> Regards,


Hi Sukhnav,

My last reply to CO was on 17 Mar 13. Hope to get grant soon. Pray for it everyday.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Hi Sukhnav... Yeah.. the referral of my med was expected and I was not anxious about the unexpected like some of our forum friends; however, I thought I got everything completely ready for the decision, it turns out they require more. Well.. it is the fact and it is no use to go against it... I already made an appointment with my specialist. Lets see...  ... I think your turn is around the corner... 



sukhnav said:


> Dear Joy,
> 
> What more test? Did u have any medical history. Mine was also referred on 22nd Jan and it was e-health based. Not heard anything yet.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

rolling-in-it said:


> Thank you so much Tracey,
> 
> Mine one is referred from 22 Jan 2013 till now. There is one serious problem for my case. The situation is that I did give wrong information when filling IOM form for health check. The question ask whether I had abnormal active HIV, Hepatitis,...It is due to misunderstanding, I answered YES and give additional information of anti-HBs vaccination instead of NO. As a matter of fact, I had been vaccinated for anti-HBs. I am afraid that this could cause trouble for my case when MOC makes the decision.


As what I have read, after referral, health cases get categorized based on the severity of the case. Depending on the work load each section has, the time to finalize vary. That is is why there are applicants from Nov still there while Feb cases get finalized. 

In your case, I am afraid that you might ask to take further tests (like for HB) to finalize the process.


----------



## BOSSOT (Jan 4, 2013)

kemee said:


> my co is not replying my email , assigned on 15 feb, i have sent few mail but did hear anything from her


hi,

greetings to you,

write a mail to the health stratagies they will in turn forward it to co, then he / she will reply with details. Give all the details of your file and ask about the status, they will not give you details.but they will forward to co and co has tat to respond.


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Thanks to all my forummates!!!
> 
> Wishing all of you the very best and pray you all get the grant very sooon!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats Umair. wish you good luck.

regarding passport the rule is that there should be minimum 6 months validity left on your passport for visa stamping. Not sure if there is a condition like this for travel once visa is stamped. 
BTW I also have a same situation as my passport also expires in coming october.

Also let me know from which team & location your CO is.
Did you send any reminders to CO recently before you got grant?

Cheers !
Mark001


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Need some help..
> We are expecting a baby on May 21st. Have applied for 489 on 16th March n waiting for CO. My husband got his PCC and will do his medicals soon.
> 
> We want to quicken up the process n get medicals done in case they get referred or something.
> ...


well we have same case and what we did is that my wifegone through medical other than xray and informed our CO about that....

so Case processing is going on...please don't risk your baby by xray.

next, my wife will do xray along with new baby physical examination...

in the meanwhile DIA will process docx and Security check as well.

Regards


----------



## sm38098 (Apr 5, 2013)

Dear Friends,

In my e Visa application, 'Organise your health examinations' link has started appearing again. Don't know what that means. My medicals have been referred since 22nd Feb. Although the link doesn't redirect me to the referral form. Any idea why is it so? Status of our medicals is still requested.

SA approval: 8th 
Jan, Visa applied: 8th Jan, CO assigned: 5th Feb, PCC: 7th Feb: Medicals done: 
12th Feb, Medicals referred: 22nd Feb, GRANT:ranger:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sm38098 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> In my e Visa application, 'Organise your health examinations' link has started appearing again. Don't know what that means. My medicals have been referred since 22nd Feb. Although the link doesn't redirect me to the referral form. Any idea why is it so? Status of our medicals is still requested.
> 
> ...


Hi,

my suggestion is write to your CO, if havnt already but be very polite as to hope you are doing good and all is well with you, then ask request you to please let me know why this link is reappearing on my status, is there any med tests pending or do I need to take any anew?

hope this helps !


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

fadiexpart said:


> well we have same case and what we did is that my wifegone through medical other than xray and informed our CO about that....
> 
> so Case processing is going on...please don't risk your baby by xray.
> 
> ...


Thank you for ur feedback! I think then we should do the same. Get my medical examination and my husband's medical n x-ray now n I can do my x-ray with the new baby's medical. We have already submitted form 1022 regarding pregnancy and baby's due date. Haven't got a CO yet so how do we inform them of the incomplete medical?

Another query is that will we have to submit the new baby's passport as well? Or should it be just the Form 1022 and Birth certificate? (as we can get birth certificate quickly but if we need passport quickly then we will have to make form-B first and then to apply for passport we will have to travel to our village with the new born... Which won't be an easy task)

When is ur baby due? N when did u guys apply?


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Thank you for ur feedback! I think then we should do the same. Get my medical examination and my husband's medical n x-ray now n I can do my x-ray with the new baby's medical. We have already submitted form 1022 regarding pregnancy and baby's due date. Haven't got a CO yet so how do we inform them of the incomplete medical?
> 
> Another query is that will we have to submit the new baby's passport as well? Or should it be just the Form 1022 and Birth certificate? (as we can get birth certificate quickly but if we need passport quickly then we will have to make form-B first and then to apply for passport we will have to travel to our village with the new born... Which won't be an easy task)
> 
> When is ur baby due? N when did u guys apply?


Co was assigned on 5th of dec... and she requested meds and Pcc then i went through all process. in your case please wait for your CO and if s/he request you for meds then go for it. we did our medical on 12.12.12 and our baby is coming in a week time(IA) now so that was almost more than 4 months at that time.

now baby medical is possible on birth certificate if Co issue you HRI number for your baby on the basis of Birth certificate ... that will save time

passport is only required at the time of visa issuing so you can take your time. just keep on sending document as soon as you get them ... i hope you have done with FRC(family registration Certificate) so for B and FRC will do the job till you get passport ...


i know even by every thing speedy and double rate, you need to have 2.5 months to get passport in pakistan now a day ...lets hope that will ease in future.

regards-fahad


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

fadiexpart said:


> Co was assigned on 5th of dec... and she requested meds and Pcc then i went through all process. in your case please wait for your CO and if s/he request you for meds then go for it. we did our medical on 12.12.12 and our baby is coming in a week time(IA) now so that was almost more than 4 months at that time.
> 
> now baby medical is possible on birth certificate if Co issue you HRI number for your baby on the basis of Birth certificate ... that will save time
> 
> ...


Oh good luck with ur baby n I pray all goes well for u and ur wife.. 

Well we got PCC from Ireland on 28th March so the timer has sort of started for us. Thats why we want to get things done as soon as possible so that everything else is ready by the time baby arrives.. I have heard if medicals get referred they take months so want to get hubby's medicals cleared ASAP.. 
Thank goodness passport wont be needed immediately as it will definitely take time.. 
I've never heard of FRC Can u please explain what it is? Is it a NADRA thing or a Tehsil one? Can we get it made in Islamabad or would we have to go to hubby's hometown to get it?


----------



## ashinzh (Feb 7, 2013)

Finally got our golden mail! Medical was referred on 26th Nov.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

ashinzh said:


> Finally got our golden mail! Medical was referred on 26th Nov.


Congrats on ur visa.. 
Regards,


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

ashinzh said:


> Finally got our golden mail! Medical was referred on 26th Nov.


Congrats ashinzh... Can you please share your time line???


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

ashinzh said:


> Finally got our golden mail! Medical was referred on 26th Nov.


Congrats Ashinzh.. The long wait has paid off finally..


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey people one question.

I had met with an accident in 2006, and had to under go operation, there is plate and screw in my thigh. Currently I am absolutely normal, ie jog, cycling, running, gymming etc.

Do you think I shall face problem in my medical, I have appontment on coming saturday.


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Oh good luck with ur baby n I pray all goes well for u and ur wife..
> 
> Well we got PCC from Ireland on 28th March so the timer has sort of started for us. Thats why we want to get things done as soon as possible so that everything else is ready by the time baby arrives.. I have heard if medicals get referred they take months so want to get hubby's medicals cleared ASAP..
> Thank goodness passport wont be needed immediately as it will definitely take time..
> I've never heard of FRC Can u please explain what it is? Is it a NADRA thing or a Tehsil one? Can we get it made in Islamabad or would we have to go to hubby's hometown to get it?


FRC is a english version of Form B and it comes with pictures as well ... you can apply with NADRA office if you have Form B with you ...

please Take your passports with you and double check the names once the operator will be typing as this is all manual and they can make a mistake and that would be very dangerous for the application ...as it is a mater of identification...

regards


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hey people one question.
> 
> I had met with an accident in 2006, and had to under go operation, there is plate and screw in my thigh. Currently I am absolutely normal, ie jog, cycling, running, gymming etc.
> 
> Do you think I shall face problem in my medical, I have appontment on coming saturday.


Hi oorvee,

I don't think it will be an issued to your medical. As far as I am concerned, the so-called "threats to the community" like HIV, TBC, Hepatitis, ... may induce in long medical decision.


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hey people one question.
> 
> I had met with an accident in 2006, and had to under go operation, there is plate and screw in my thigh. Currently I am absolutely normal, ie jog, cycling, running, gymming etc.
> 
> Do you think I shall face problem in my medical, I have appontment on coming saturday.


If you don't have visible scar you can wait without mentioning it..


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Badrika said:


> If you don't have visible scar you can wait without mentioning it..


Thank you so much for prompt response. Shall wait.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

ashinzh said:


> Finally got our golden mail! Medical was referred on 26th Nov.


Congrats Ashinzh


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Team 2*

Is there anyone with CO from Team 2 Adelaide awaiting medical finalization sine November/Deceber 2012?

Cheers!
Mark001


----------



## sm38098 (Apr 5, 2013)

mark001 said:


> Is there anyone with CO from Team 2 Adelaide awaiting medical finalization sine November/Deceber 2012?
> 
> Cheers!
> Mark001


I am with team 2 but awaiting finalization since Feb.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Badrika said:


> If you don't have visible scar you can wait without mentioning it..


Any Update? Does your eVisa page shows your meds as referred or recommended? mine still shows as recommended, and other docs as received. no changed yet.


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

udda said:


> Any Update? Does your eVisa page shows your meds as referred or recommended? mine still shows as recommended, and other docs as received. no changed yet.


Hi,
mine displayed as "Received" since 19 March. I don't know what that mean?

My MA says it's normal.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Badrika said:


> Hi,
> mine displayed as "Received" since 19 March. I don't know what that mean?
> 
> My MA says it's normal.


Did you check with CO recently about status of meds?


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

superm said:


> Did you check with CO recently about status of meds?


No. 
Is that mean they are Finalized?

Is it time to contact CO again..?

Thanx for the reply


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

Badrika said:


> Hi,
> mine displayed as "Received" since 19 March. I don't know what that mean?
> 
> My MA says it's normal.


This means your CO has already received your MEDICAL results and has NOT been referred to MOC for clearance.


----------



## khegde (Mar 7, 2013)

In my e-Visa page the status of my meds have changed to received,till yesterday it was showing recommended.what does this mean.


----------



## Eng.Mario (Jun 12, 2012)

khegde said:


> In my e-Visa page the status of my meds have changed to received,till yesterday it was showing recommended.what does this mean.


I hope it means that your medicals have been finalized and you shall receive the grant letter soon 

My medicals were referred 31 December 2012, Visa 190
brisbane team 33 , CO Initials AM

More than Three Months And Still waiting :boxing:
Anyone has a similar situation ?


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

khegde said:


> In my e-Visa page the status of my meds have changed to received,till yesterday it was showing recommended.what does this mean.


When u did your medical?

Regards,


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

Eng.Mario said:


> I hope it means that your medicals have been finalized and you shall receive the grant letter soon
> 
> My medicals were referred 31 December 2012, Visa 190
> brisbane team 33 , CO Initials AM
> ...


Yes! I have been waiting 17 long long weeks now and still nothing!!!


----------



## MrIndia (Jul 13, 2012)

hi ,

In my e-Visa page the status of my meds is showing recommended.Though medicals has been done on March 2nd & e-health link disappeared as well . What does this mean ?

Rgds
PK


----------



## Eng.Mario (Jun 12, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> Yes! I have been waiting 17 long long weeks now and still nothing!!!


oh, it's a very long wait
I'm very sorry for you and really hope all this wait finish very soon

Actually i don't understand the logic of all this,
there are some members who got the grant while their medicals were referred in Feb !


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Eng.Mario said:


> I hope it means that your medicals have been finalized and you shall receive the grant letter soon
> 
> My medicals were referred 31 December 2012, Visa 190
> brisbane team 33 , CO Initials AM
> ...


I am also with team 33 but CO initial is ES. My medical is referred on 11th Jan, 2013. Still waiting...


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Eng.Mario said:


> oh, it's a very long wait
> I'm very sorry for you and really hope all this wait finish very soon
> 
> Actually i don't understand the logic of all this,
> there are some members who got the grant while their medicals were referred in Feb !


More or less it look like random selection. I noticed Nov case also getting grant with Feb case. Really it is difficult to understand.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Can anyone please explain WHY medicals get referred?? Any particular reasons? If someone has a completely clean medical record then still are there any chances that their medicals might get referred?


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Can anyone please explain WHY medicals get referred?? Any particular reasons? If someone has a completely clean medical record then still are there any chances that their medicals might get referred?


Hi,

What I have read on different forums, it gets referred due to x-ray (mainly). I assume the quality isn't good probably when hospitals upload the files or they find something which requires further explanation. 

Regards

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> Can anyone please explain WHY medicals get referred?? Any particular reasons? If someone has a completely clean medical record then still are there any chances that their medicals might get referred?


Medicals are referred when an Immigration officer cannot make a determination as to whether you meet the health requirement or not based on your medical reports. The referral is made to persons with medical training (doctors) who will be able to make that determination with or without requesting further information and/or tests.

If Immigration officer cannot determine that your medical record is clean - then your case may still be referred. In addition DIAC refers all medicals from certain countries regardless of what the medical report says. However i am yet to know which countries are on that list.

Ordinarily, however a clean medical record and test results should receive local clearance from the immigration officer without referral.

I hope this helps


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

I have checked with my CO today and she replied that no update of my application.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## master2010 (Apr 8, 2013)

ashish.kundan said:


> I am also with team 33 but CO initial is ES. My medical is referred on 11th Jan, 2013. Still waiting...


hi, I have the same CO from team 33 brisbane.My medicals were referred at the end of jan. Did you contact him recently?


----------



## cocofrap (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi everyone! How long does it take for the clinic to upload the medical results on the e-visa page? Will the status automatically change once they have uploaded this?


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

master2010 said:


> hi, I have the same CO from team 33 brisbane.My medicals were referred at the end of jan. Did you contact him recently?


No. After April I am planning to reply


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi guys,
A question for those who got grants,
I sent passports to australian embassy for visa labels few days ago just to be on safe side.
Today, i got a call from embassy but i was busy, missed it, later realized it was from embasy number when i tried a call back but office time was over.
Any ideas, why would they call?


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

yay!!!! Whoop whoop whoop!!!!!! Hurray....... we have received our visa this morning!!!!!! We were referred on the 14th December! Good luck to all those waiting they are getting through them fast and furious now!! I'm off to book the lane: :clap2:


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

waltzing matilda said:


> yay!!!! Whoop whoop whoop!!!!!! Hurray....... we have received our visa this morning!!!!!! We were referred on the 14th December! Good luck to all those waiting they are getting through them fast and furious now!! I'm off to book the lane: :clap2:


Many Congrats... This week med referral grants starts from you and hope many more will get grants this week.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> yay!!!! Whoop whoop whoop!!!!!! Hurray....... we have received our visa this morning!!!!!! We were referred on the 14th December! Good luck to all those waiting they are getting through them fast and furious now!! I'm off to book the lane: :clap2:


Many Congrats...

Regards,


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> yay!!!! Whoop whoop whoop!!!!!! Hurray....... we have received our visa this morning!!!!!! We were referred on the 14th December! Good luck to all those waiting they are getting through them fast and furious now!! I'm off to book the lane: :clap2:


Congrats


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> yay!!!! Whoop whoop whoop!!!!!! Hurray....... we have received our visa this morning!!!!!! We were referred on the 14th December! Good luck to all those waiting they are getting through them fast and furious now!! I'm off to book the lane: :clap2:


Many congratulation


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

waltzing matilda said:


> yay!!!! Whoop whoop whoop!!!!!! Hurray....... we have received our visa this morning!!!!!! We were referred on the 14th December! Good luck to all those waiting they are getting through them fast and furious now!! I'm off to book the lane: :clap2:


Congratulations! Hope ours is coming soon!


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

So, 14th December is out of list now........
looking forward to later dates..............
good god, we were stuck in November for so many months.......hope that December will give us some hope............


----------



## Eng.Mario (Jun 12, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> yay!!!! Whoop whoop whoop!!!!!! Hurray....... we have received our visa this morning!!!!!! We were referred on the 14th December! Good luck to all those waiting they are getting through them fast and furious now!! I'm off to book the lane: :clap2:


Many Congrats :clap2:


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

waltzing matilda said:


> yay!!!! Whoop whoop whoop!!!!!! Hurray....... we have received our visa this morning!!!!!! We were referred on the 14th December! Good luck to all those waiting they are getting through them fast and furious now!! I'm off to book the lane: :clap2:


cogrates, I hope now our co is free frm ur case n look into my case..all the best


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> So, 14th December is out of list now........
> looking forward to later dates..............
> good god, we were stuck in November for so many months.......hope that December will give us some hope............


I'm sure it will !!!!


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

hi waltzing, how wa sur exp wd our co?did she communicate wd u well? today we are going to send her form 1022 for change of address, and alonwith will ask abt our application status..let see what reply we get..


----------



## waltzing matilda (Jan 16, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> hi waltzing, how wa sur exp wd our co?did she communicate wd u well? today we are going to send her form 1022 for change of address, and alonwith will ask abt our application status..let see what reply we get..


Hi Lucky 14 we have conversed through our MA, at times she was good at replying but other times not great! Sorry not a very helpful answer


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

oh ok, thnx...this waiting is killing now....I know I am nt gona move immidiately atlest for yr, but still, it makes difference once you get grant.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> oh ok, thnx...this waiting is killing now....I know I am nt gona move immidiately atlest for yr, but still, it makes difference once you get grant.



Ditto Feeling here.
Have been assigned CO, had asked for some more docs, which I have sent.
Now waiting for him to acknowledge or at least tell me if these are in order or not.

Waiting is really a killer !! :ranger::spit::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## C.C14 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi All
Finally, my 175 visa is approved 08-Apr. I had to do additional meds due to old TB scar, and was referred 27-Nov12.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

C.C14 said:


> Hi All
> Finally, my 175 visa is approved 08-Apr. I had to do additional meds due to old TB scar, and was referred 27-Nov12.


Hi Congrats for ur visa. Which additional test u had to do and how old was ur TB scar. 

Regards,


----------



## C.C14 (Feb 23, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hi Congrats for ur visa. Which additional test u had to do and how old was ur TB scar.
> 
> Regards,


HOC sent me a list of things to do including sputum test, basically to show that it is not active. It was >15yrs old.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot for ur reply... When HOC sent u list and
when u did ur retest and did u mentioned about TB when u
filled the medical form first time.

Regards,


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

It looks like MOC has gone to a low gear again.

Last week we saw a boom in the grants. Even late februray referrals got their grant.

Again they have gone to the November cases and lagging there. Only one or 2 grants per a day. 

Any way lets hope for the best. 
Wake up MOC it's time to drive in the top gear..


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Badrika said:


> It looks like MOC has gone to a low gear again.
> 
> Last week we saw a boom in the grants. Even late februray referrals got their grant.
> 
> ...


Hi Badri, ya it seems they are in low gear again. when I saw last week progress in finalizing meds. I had many hope regarding my case also, but it seems we have to wait for some more time.


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi All ,

I am applyign for 189-Skilled Independent Visa. I have been asked to provide Evidence of health from my CO . Can anyone clear the air on what steps I need to follow -

1. In the e-visa, there is a 'Organize Health exam' link . This allows me to download the 'Referal' and 'Medical History' letter . is this letter needed to be shown to the panel physician ?

2. Do I need to fill in the Form 26 and Form 160 before going to the physician.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

dickjohn29 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I am applyign for 189-Skilled Independent Visa. I have been asked to provide Evidence of health from my CO . Can anyone clear the air on what steps I need to follow -
> 
> ...


Please refer my comment in BOLD letter in above quote.


----------



## Zaka (Apr 2, 2013)

Zaka said:


> Applied 190 via on 12-oct-2012, medical done on 3-Nov-12. Medical reffered to MOC on 8-nov-2012. 02-april-2013 still waiting for medicals to be finalized.
> Asked Case officer for for preoritization but she siad can't do anything.
> 
> Hoping for some breaking news...........but its quite ......now.


--------------------------------------------------------
Alhumdulillah, Grant mail came today 10-apr-2013.

Thanks everyone

Zaka


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

guys today I received an email from my CO...that she have followed with my medicals and the GH does not have any record of my spouse further meds results....we have emailed her with the details of his meds being done..the clinics name, docs name and the EMS tracking number. the package was received by GH one guy named Andrew...it was done on 15/01/13 and received on 18/01/13

If they find my results I dnt know whether it still in the queue or they will process it as soon as they get it...we waited for 3 months and this situation came up....and dnt know how long we going to wait again...

If any one there have come across this situation please share your experience..

Thanks....


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

guys today I received an email from my CO...that she have followed with my medicals and the GH does not have any record of my spouse further meds results....we have emailed her with the details of his meds being done..the clinics name, docs name and the EMS tracking number. the package was received by GH one guy named Andrew...it was done on 15/01/13 and received on 18/01/13

If they find my results I dnt know whether it still in the queue or they will process it as soon as they get it...we waited for 3 months and this situation came up....and dnt know how long we going to wait again...

If any one there have come across this situation please share your experience..

Thanks....


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Zaka said:


> --------------------------------------------------------
> Alhumdulillah, Grant mail came today 10-apr-2013.
> 
> Thanks everyone
> ...


Congratulation! Zaka

Do you know why your medical was referred?


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> guys today I received an email from my CO...that she have followed with my medicals and the GH does not have any record of my spouse further meds results....we have emailed her with the details of his meds being done..the clinics name, docs name and the EMS tracking number. the package was received by GH one guy named Andrew...it was done on 15/01/13 and received on 18/01/13
> 
> If they find my results I dnt know whether it still in the queue or they will process it as soon as they get it...we waited for 3 months and this situation came up....and dnt know how long we going to wait again...
> 
> ...


I had the same experience. They finally found my spouse medical after 4 months & CO told me to wait for another few months, meaning her medical went to back the queue despite the result being submitted on 18 Dec 2012.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> I had the same experience. They finally found my spouse medical after 4 months & CO told me to wait for another few months, meaning her medical went to back the queue despite the result being submitted on 18 Dec 2012.


That is so unfair.


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

tenten said:


> That is so unfair.


That's life my friend. Cant do much now.


----------



## Zaka (Apr 2, 2013)

ashish.kundan said:


> Congratulation! Zaka
> 
> Do you know why your medical was referred?


Thanks!

No Sir, Don't know the reasons...............95% I think only reffered and only results checked by specialists and apporved.

Thanks

Zaka


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Zaka said:


> --------------------------------------------------------
> Alhumdulillah, Grant mail came today 10-apr-2013.
> 
> Thanks everyone
> ...


Congrats....enjoy


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

I got my GRANT letter today. My meds were referred around last week of February. I'm still in shock, I'm speechless, I'm so happy.. Hope I'm not dreaming..


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> I got my GRANT letter today. My meds were referred around last week of February. I'm still in shock, I'm speechless, I'm so happy.. Hope I'm not dreaming..


Many Congratulation!


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

lightningmcqueen said:


> I got my GRANT letter today. My meds were referred around last week of February. I'm still in shock, I'm speechless, I'm so happy.. Hope I'm not dreaming..


Many Congrats... Great news to hear...


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> I got my GRANT letter today. My meds were referred around last week of February. I'm still in shock, I'm speechless, I'm so happy.. Hope I'm not dreaming..


Congrats mcqueen..... Time to party


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> I got my GRANT letter today. My meds were referred around last week of February. I'm still in shock, I'm speechless, I'm so happy.. Hope I'm not dreaming..


Congratulations...  :clap2:


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

lightningmcqueen said:


> I got my GRANT letter today. My meds were referred around last week of February. I'm still in shock, I'm speechless, I'm so happy.. Hope I'm not dreaming..


Congrattss.......:clap2::clap2:


----------



## sm38098 (Apr 5, 2013)

lightningmcqueen said:


> I got my GRANT letter today. My meds were referred around last week of February. I'm still in shock, I'm speechless, I'm so happy.. Hope I'm not dreaming..


Many Congratulations!!:clap2:


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi guys
How we come to know that medical is referd? The reason I am asking is cozn i did medical for me and my family on 5th feb got an email from moc that they need additinal doc for my wife which wnas curied to tnhem on 7th feb and same was recived by them on 8th Feb. online it shows medical requested. Any idea how much time it will take to get the grant? Sent few mails to co but no reply from them. :-(
Thanks Mohit.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> I had the same experience. They finally found my spouse medical after 4 months & CO told me to wait for another few months, meaning her medical went to back the queue despite the result being submitted on 18 Dec 2012.


Thanks Dodoyos...so you still waiting for your grant....

yours was e health meds or paper based...

When and how did they find the medicals....

Man its so unfair..really making us wait.....m so much depressed...


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Thanks Dodoyos...so you still waiting for your grant....
> 
> yours was e health meds or paper based...
> 
> ...


Yeah, stil waiting man. Mine was e-health, dunno when & how they found it as CO didnt want to explain further. Hang in there buddy...each case is unique...your agony might not be as mine...I hope so.


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Yeah, stil waiting man. Mine was e-health, dunno when & how they found it as CO didnt want to explain further. Hang in there buddy...each case is unique...your agony might not be as mine...I hope so.


I'm in the same boat Dodoyos. My medicals were uploaded 1 1'2 month back. 2 Weeks ago I gave a call to CO to check on the status of medicals, She said she could not find my Wife's and child's medical report. She asked us to check with the hospital. But the hospital showed us that they have uploaded the medicals. Have sent her an e-mail. But no response from her. It's frustrating.. .


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> I'm in the same boat Dodoyos. My medicals were uploaded 1 1'2 month back. 2 Weeks ago I gave a call to CO to check on the status of medicals, She said she could not find my Wife's and child's medical report. She asked us to check with the hospital. But the hospital showed us that they have uploaded the medicals. Have sent her an e-mail. But no response from her. It's frustrating.. .


I know the feeling. Hang in there man. What i did was asked email from the clinic to confirm their submission & send the email to CO. All the best mate!


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> I got my GRANT letter today. My meds were referred around last week of February. I'm still in shock, I'm speechless, I'm so happy.. Hope I'm not dreaming..


Hi Lightningmcqueen (kabayan),

May we know your timeline?

You said your meds were just referred this FEBRUARY?

If this is the case, then MOC have been processing feb cases?

Thanks,


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

I've just got GRANT announcement from my agent. The grant date is today 11-April-13. I've waited for 3 months from application. Thank you all for your information. And once again for those who are awaiting. Always believe in your patience.


----------



## sm38098 (Apr 5, 2013)

rolling-in-it said:


> I've just got GRANT announcement from my agent. The grant date is today 11-April-13. I've waited for 3 months from application. Thank you all for your information. And once again for those who are awaiting. Always believe in your patience.


congratulations!!!:clap2:.Hope ours is also not too far.


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi guys
How we come to know that medical is referd? The reason I am asking is coz I did medical for me and my family on 5th feb got an email from moc that they need additional doc for my wife which was couried to them on 7th feb and same was recived by them on 8th Feb. Online it shows medical requested. Any idea how much time it will take to get the grant? Sent few mails to co but no reply from them. :-(
Thanks Mohit.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

rolling-in-it said:


> I've just got GRANT announcement from my agent. The grant date is today 11-April-13. I've waited for 3 months from application. Thank you all for your information. And once again for those who are awaiting. Always believe in your patience.


congrats


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

rolling-in-it said:


> I've just got GRANT announcement from my agent. The grant date is today 11-April-13. I've waited for 3 months from application. Thank you all for your information. And once again for those who are awaiting. Always believe in your patience.


Congrattsss ...............!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Any News about medical finalized today???


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi 

|Its about a month since I did my medicals. Though as per my knowledge my wifes med was uploaded on 11.Mar the link disappeared on 23rd. So somewhere in between I guess her meds were Referred. Seeing todays post on some peoples med not being able to be tracked or found by GH even though uploaded. Kinda baffled by the situation as this will incur an additional delay for the applicant.

Just wanted to know who, I shall best contact in order to confirm abt my wifes meds ie. if they have reached MOC. Is it CO or Health Strategies or BOth. Hospital has confirmed it being uploaded and the same might be in the data base of MOC.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi
> 
> |Its about a month since I did my medicals. Though as per my knowledge my wifes med was uploaded on 11.Mar the link disappeared on 23rd. So somewhere in between I guess her meds were Referred. Seeing todays post on some peoples med not being able to be tracked or found by GH even though uploaded. Kinda baffled by the situation as this will incur an additional delay for the applicant.
> 
> ...


I think best person to contact is your CO. Well what I think is if your CO told you your meds referred, then that means they have received it and its under assessment. Isn't it?


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

HI udda thanx for the reply. The CO mentioned she has not received my wife meds in her first mail when i was allocated. By the way we have the same team and CO. 

Then I found from the hosp that her xray is graded B for which her meds were delayed. After which I conveyed the same to CO and she responded that if its gone to MOC it will 8 weeks for some outcome from their end. She can only act on my case once she receives the outcome from MOC. 

The only source of information I have is through the hospital, and they have mentioned that its uploaded on 11 March and might have reached MOC for further decision. The only indication I have is her Med link disappearing a week after contact with the hospital. I am still under assumptions. 

Regards
Zaki


----------



## Eng.Mario (Jun 12, 2012)

Here we go through another long weekend waiting .. :boxing:


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Eng.Mario said:


> Here we go through another long weekend waiting .. :boxing:


What do u mean by long week end? Is it long weekend in Aussi?


----------



## Eng.Mario (Jun 12, 2012)

No, I just mean long weekend to those who are waiting


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Eng.Mario said:


> No, I just mean long weekend to those who are waiting


 Thats ture...


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

I sent a mail to my CO y'day asking for any update, she replied promptly, stating that she is waiting for medical results to come through from medical officer, to finalize my application.

I asked again whether they are referred or it's a routine procedure, to which she replied that the medicals have been referred to the medical officer and she does not have any details why and when they were referred

Meds for me and family were all clean with "A" and there were no remarks from the doctor also, still if they are referred, it's strange and how come CO does not have any information about it. Infact I had seen my medical reports and the form filled by the doctor. Probably running some bad luck for the time being

Anybody out there with similar exp?


----------



## esme_daniella (Feb 13, 2013)

@Immiseek: they're all like that... mine was like that as well, more obvious than your CO, she did answer most of my questions by "I don't know" or "I have no idea" plus "Just wait, I'll let you know when there's any update"


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

I will definitely ask my CO about my application on Monday Morning. Its been 6 weeks since CO allocated and no news yet. Probably its meds holding things up. I hope T34 COs are not slow in responding to emails.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> I sent a mail to my CO y'day asking for any update, she replied promptly, stating that she is waiting for medical results to come through from medical officer, to finalize my application.
> 
> I asked again whether they are referred or it's a routine procedure, to which she replied that the medicals have been referred to the medical officer and she does not have any details why and when they were referred
> 
> ...


Hi, Same here. When my CO told me my wife's medical was referred I went to hospital and asked from the Doctor about my wife's med. She told me, there is no abnormalities in reports and she do not have any idea why it was referred. 

So waiting now till medicals get cleared. nothing much to do than waiting my friend. 

There many applicants who got there medicals referred without reason.


----------



## sm38098 (Apr 5, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> I sent a mail to my CO y'day asking for any update, she replied promptly, stating that she is waiting for medical results to come through from medical officer, to finalize my application.
> 
> I asked again whether they are referred or it's a routine procedure, to which she replied that the medicals have been referred to the medical officer and she does not have any details why and when they were referred
> 
> ...


Dear Immiseek,

Referral of medicals doesn't depend upon the assessment results of your panel doctor (class A or B). All of them would be referred if your country is not in the below list (LR countries).

Andorra
Austria
Belgium
Brunei
Canada
Denmark
Finland
France
Germany
Greece
Hong Kong SAR
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Malaysia
Malta
Monaco
Netherlands
Norway
Portugal
San Marino
Singapore
South Korea
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
United Kingdom
United States Of America
Vatican City

If your country isn’t listed here then it means your living in a high risk country (as in our case) and final assessment would be done by MOC only.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

sm38098 said:


> Dear Immiseek,
> 
> Referral of medicals doesn't depend upon the assessment results of your panel doctor (class A or B). All of them would be referred if your country is not in the below list (LR countries).
> 
> ...


Sorry, many applicants from countries not on that list have NOT had their medicals reffered. And you missed it again, the Panel doctor's grading has a bearing on whether your medicals will be referred or not. Please see the Panel Doctors instruction booklet. The A or B grading is precisely meant to allow easier finalisation of medicals without any significant findings.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

tenten said:


> Sorry, many applicants from countries not on that list have NOT had their medicals reffered. And you missed it again, the Panel doctor's grading has a bearing on whether your medicals will be referred or not. Please see the Panel Doctors instruction booklet. The A or B grading is precisely meant to allow easier finalisation of medicals without any significant findings.


Absolutely right.... Giving grade A makes easier to finalise medicals. I, my spouse n my 2 kids got medicals done in dec n we came to know from doctor that he rated them A. Our medicals were finalised in 48 hours when they were uploaded.


----------



## emertyyy (Feb 21, 2013)

Best of luck to all of you guys who are in process and also to those who are flying to Australia.
Im also flying in next 2-3 weeks. I would love to stay in touch with all forum members in Australia.
My email is [email protected].
Thank you everyone for all the help and support.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

udda said:


> Hi, Same here. When my CO told me my wife's medical was referred I went to hospital and asked from the Doctor about my wife's med. She told me, there is no abnormalities in reports and she do not have any idea why it was referred.
> 
> So waiting now till medicals get cleared. nothing much to do than waiting my friend.
> 
> There many applicants who got there medicals referred without reason.


At least you know that only your wife's meds hv been referred, whereas I hv no idea whether it's for me or the entire family.

Will try writing to GH some time next week after checking once again with the CO., though my earlier exp with them was not good


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

sm38098 said:


> Dear Immiseek,
> 
> Referral of medicals doesn't depend upon the assessment results of your panel doctor (class A or B). All of them would be referred if your country is not in the below list (LR countries).
> 
> ...


I have seen many applicants including India, who got their grant without meds being referred. I think there is some criteria, which nobody is aware of, and applicants just keep shooting in the dark.. guessing the reasons.


----------



## jichupacha (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi
I am a frequent visitor of this forum. Thank you for all the support. I would like to share my Time line for partner migration visa 309. 

Wedding: 12/04/2012
Visa application lodged: 28/06/2012 (AHC, New Delhi)
Case officer allotted: 04/09/2012 (Mr. Atul Bakshi)
PCC sent: 24/09/2012 (PCC:- Police Clearance Certificate)
PCC received by AHC: 26/09/2012 (AHC:- Australian High Commission) 
Medicals done: 24/09/2012 & 25/09/2012
Med. Received by AHC : 25/09/2012
Med. Received by GH: 09/10/2012 (GH:- Global Health, Australia)
Email recvd to repeat X-ray: 10/12/2012 (because of poor quality)
Repeat x-ray done : 14/12/2012
Repeat x-ray uploaded : 17/12/2012 



Tourist visa applied: 15/03/2013
Received by AHC: 18/03/2013
Called by the case officer: 18/03/2013 (To withdraw the tourist visa)
Withdrawal email sent: 19/03/2012
Withdrawal confirmed : 19/03/2013 (Reason: waiting for Med. Clearance)

WAITING FOR THE MEDICAL CLEARANCE !

Visa grant decision date: 10/04/2013
Visa grant email received: 12/04/2013 (Our anniversary gift)😃😃😄

Thank you for all the support. 
"Congratulations" for those who got and 
"All the best" for those who are waiting for the visa. 

Cheers.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

udda said:


> Hi, Same here. When my CO told me my wife's medical was referred I went to hospital and asked from the Doctor about my wife's med. She told me, there is no abnormalities in reports and she do not have any idea why it was referred.
> 
> So waiting now till medicals get cleared. nothing much to do than waiting my friend.
> 
> There many applicants who got there medicals referred without reason.


Yes mates.......you are right. No reason for referred. It is considered Asian people are in high risk country, therefore it is automatically forwarded !!! I guess


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Yes mates.......you are right. No reason for referred. It is considered Asian people are in high risk country, therefore it is automatically forwarded !!! I guess


Ya it true, but not all the medicals, they randomly select I think.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Guys need help.
Today I had gone for medical. My husband's bp was very high. They asked us to get report from cardiologist.
Should I be worried? Can this impact decision?


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> Need some help..
> We are expecting a baby on May 21st. Have applied for 489 on 16th March n waiting for CO. My husband got his PCC and will do his medicals soon.
> 
> We want to quicken up the process n get medicals done in case they get referred or something.
> ...



Hi,

My wife was pregnant and I waited till she gives birth to do her X-ray but later I asked the doctor about that he told me only the first 3 months it is not recommended but after that you can do it without risk on the baby, you can also confirm with the doctor again. But anyway, if you are going to include the baby in the application h/she will require medical examination so you can do both together


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi 
Finally got all my documents in order! All other docs had been uploaded except PCC India and FBI which got emailed to CO on Tuesday. Medicals uploaded on 4th April. Except in my evisa page the option of organising the medicals had disappeared for an hour and now it's back there. Called up the clinic and they confirmed its been uploaded. So how will I know what's happening on the medical end? 
I have an agent who does the correspondence so I am a bit hesitant to email as well.


----------



## bharatp (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey Guys..New to the forum...Welcome me.....I got my medicals done yesterday and my BP was high at 180/110....The medical people asked me to get the Cardiologist report which indicated that the BP was High. Please suggest whether this will have any implications on the Visa grant. I have applied for 190 Visa.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Is there any chances of visa rejection if Bp is high...


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

tenten said:


> I will definitely ask my CO about my application on Monday Morning. Its been 6 weeks since CO allocated and no news yet. Probably its meds holding things up. I hope T34 COs are not slow in responding to emails.


I have CO from the same team. He respond quickly generally within few hours. Always within 1 business day. Yes, for lot of people medical is an issue these days.


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> I sent a mail to my CO y'day asking for any update, she replied promptly, stating that she is waiting for medical results to come through from medical officer, to finalize my application.
> 
> I asked again whether they are referred or it's a routine procedure, to which she replied that the medicals have been referred to the medical officer and she does not have any details why and when they were referred
> 
> ...


I am in same situation. My CO told that my medical has been referred but doesn't have information on how n when.
These days medical has been a issue for many of us. But I have been told that DIAC have issued priority process list of those who were referred in January and send to MOC. They will be cleared with 2 weeks.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> I am in same situation. My CO told that my medical has been referred but doesn't have information on how n when.
> These days medical has been a issue for many of us. But I have been told that DIAC have issued priority process list of those who were referred in January and send to MOC. They will be cleared with 2 weeks.


Why would these jan cases be assessed on priority? reasons?


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

superm said:


> Why would these jan cases be assessed on priority? reasons?


May be they have cleared all pre-january case.
So, they are working to clear Jan cases, the priority list might include those from December as well.


----------



## bharatp (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Friends....My BP is high although the rest of things is fine...Is there any issue for me in getting the VISA. I have applied for 190 Visa.

Cheers
Bharat


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

bharatp said:


> Hi Friends....My BP is high although the rest of things is fine...Is there any issue for me in getting the VISA. I have applied for 190 Visa.
> 
> Cheers
> Bharat


My case is similar to you. Due to High BP my case is referred to MOC. I did few additional test as it was requested by them.Everything comes out ok in report. I dont think its a problem bcoz it can be controlled by medicine. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

bharatp said:


> Hi Friends....My BP is high although the rest of things is fine...Is there any issue for me in getting the VISA. I have applied for 190 Visa.
> 
> Cheers
> Bharat


My case is similar to you. Due to High BP my case is referred to MOC. I did few additional test as it was requested by them.Everything comes out ok in report. I dont think its a problem bcoz it can be controlled by medicine. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## bharatp (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Buddy....How long does the MOC take and I guess this will not delay the process. Also, If you can suggest what are the additional tests


----------



## atifurgreat (Jul 29, 2010)

My medical status update to finalized today (Medical refer on 21 Jan 2013), does it mean medical clear now? how much time CO will take after medical finalize to visa grant? should I mail my co about status update?


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

bharatp said:


> Thanks Buddy....How long does the MOC take and I guess this will not delay the process. Also, If you can suggest what are the additional tests


They asked me to see cardiologist and cardiologist asked me to go for tnt test. Timeline I am not sure, min 2 months I believe.


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> My case is similar to you. Due to High BP my case is referred to MOC. I did few additional test as it was requested by them.Everything comes out ok in report. I dont think its a problem bcoz it can be controlled by medicine. Lets hope for the best.


I also have Medical referred status and currently with MOC since January 1st week. My visa category is 190 and CO from Team 2 Adelaide.

Last 2 weeks there were many grants given to Medical referred cases .
For some it took 3 months since referred and for some it took almost 4 months.

A few cases referred in February also got Grant.
Regarding BP they will ask for additional tests and cardiologist report and if they are normal then there may not be any issue. 

BTW have you contacted your CO by mail/phone to know the status?
In which team your CO belongs to?
My agent followed up 2 weeks ago but CO has not replied.

Cheers!
Mark001


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

In DIAC website the processing time mentioned for 190 visa is 6 months.
Is it from the date of online application or is it from the date of medicals?

Just wondering how long more we need to wait for medical finalization. 
Also in DIAC website they have provided one contact number to which applicant call if the processing is delayed beyond the stipulated time


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

atifurgreat said:


> My medical status update to finalized today (Medical refer on 21 Jan 2013), does it mean medical clear now? how much time CO will take after medical finalize to visa grant? should I mail my co about status update?


I guess so. You can mail CO and ask for status. If all other documents you have provided are ok then CO would be sending the Golden mail soon


----------



## bharatp (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Ashish

Did You get a letter from your Cardiologist which you submitted to the MOC. Also, what was written in the letter which your cardiologist had given you.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> I am in same situation. My CO told that my medical has been referred but doesn't have information on how n when.
> These days medical has been a issue for many of us. But I have been told that DIAC have issued priority process list of those who were referred in January and send to MOC. They will be cleared with 2 weeks.


I hope that is so. Mine were referred in early Feb, so if those referred in Jan are done in 2 weeks, that should mean mine will be attended to soon thereafter..

Guys please remember to update the Medicals Referred Timeline.


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

bharatp said:


> Hi Friends....My BP is high although the rest of things is fine...Is there any issue for me in getting the VISA. I have applied for 190 Visa.
> 
> Cheers
> Bharat


Hi Bharatp,

Whean was your medical results referred? Which team your CO belongs to?

Did you follow up with your CO after status changed to Referred?

Cheers !
Mark001


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

mark001 said:


> I also have Medical referred status and currently with MOC since January 1st week. My visa category is 190 and CO from Team 2 Adelaide.
> 
> Last 2 weeks there were many grants given to Medical referred cases .
> For some it took 3 months since referred and for some it took almost 4 months.
> ...


Report is fine. No issue with my heart. My CO is from team 33 with initial ES. Our day will come soon dear.


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

tenten said:


> I hope that is so. Mine were referred in early Feb, so if those referred in Jan are done in 2 weeks, that should mean mine will be attended to soon thereafter..
> 
> Guys please remember to update the Medicals Referred Timeline.


Thanks for the spread sheet link. I was looking for one.
I have updated it with my details.

P.S I am aware that the persons in row 5 & 6 already got Grant though not updated in the sheet.

Cheers!
Mark001


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> I am in same situation. My CO told that my medical has been referred but doesn't have information on how n when.
> These days medical has been a issue for many of us. But I have been told that DIAC have issued priority process list of those who were referred in January and send to MOC. They will be cleared with 2 weeks.


In my case the medical referred status came after almost 3 weeks. I guess this was due to delay in uploading my results by the clinic.
But for most it usually changes 1 week after the Medical test date if the clinic has promptly uploaded.

BTW did DIAC processing center or CO told you about prioritizing finalization for January referred cases?

Cheers !
Mark001


----------



## bharatp (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Guys

Please help me with the format of the letter which is given by the cardiologist


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

mark001 said:


> Thanks for the spread sheet link. I was looking for one.
> I have updated it with my details.
> 
> P.S I am aware that the persons in row 5 & 6 already got Grant though not updated in the sheet.
> ...


Thanks Mark001, I have updated that. I will also just look up the rest of the list incase there are others who are finalised but have not updated.

All the best and wishing you a quick finalisation.


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

atifurgreat said:


> My medical status update to finalized today (Medical refer on 21 Jan 2013), does it mean medical clear now? how much time CO will take after medical finalize to visa grant? should I mail my co about status update?


Hello,

how do you know your medical is finalized is your e-status changed from referred to finalized? actually mine too 176 and medical referred on 25-01-2013 and still waiting .. btw Congrats  and best of luck!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## atifurgreat (Jul 29, 2010)

biaraz1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> how do you know your medical is finalized is your e-status changed from referred to finalized? actually mine too 176 and medical referred on 25-01-2013 and still waiting .. btw Congrats  and best of luck!:fingerscrossed:


Yes my e-status changed to finalized.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Just an observation from the medicals referred timelines, The average time it takes for finalisation is 114 days, which is just over 16 weeks, or 4 months. At this rate my D Day is 29 May - another 6 weeks to go.


----------



## zhuhai (Feb 12, 2013)

How long does it take for a non-referred case to be finalized?


----------



## del_ir (Mar 7, 2012)

my daughter's medical file was referred on November, 6th and this Saturday they were finally finalized, visa grant came this morning (visa type 175). Good luck to everyone in the waiting list!


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

tenten said:


> Just an observation from the medicals referred timelines, The average time it takes for finalisation is 114 days, which is just over 16 weeks, or 4 months. At this rate my D Day is 29 May - another 6 weeks to go.


Hi Tenten (10 10)

I too did this analysis and was about to post but just happened to see your post... Nowadays I am busy analyzing data to kill my impatience waiting for my grant. Current times at least till 2 weeks back is 4 months but is reducing as there are good amount of med referred cases getting grants during this time.

But the Late Nov and Dec Batch really suffered in terms of their waiting time ratio as compared to the JAN, FEB and MAR batched. We might be lucky that our medicals might be finalized within 2 months from the referral date if the Priority processing is implemented...

I think it would be great if we can add a column "Med Referred date" in the spreadsheet and also "Med Finalized Date"... wat say. May be we can create a separate sheet in the same workbook for only the medical referred people who are subscribed to this thread...

Regards

Zaki


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

del_ir said:


> my daughter's medical file was referred on November, 6th and this Saturday they were finally finalized, visa grant came this morning (visa type 175). Good luck to everyone in the waiting list!


Congrats


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi Tenten (10 10)
> 
> I too did this analysis and was about to post but just happened to see your post... Nowadays I am busy analyzing data to kill my impatience waiting for my grant. Current times at least till 2 weeks back is 4 months but is reducing as there are good amount of med referred cases getting grants during this time.
> 
> ...


Its true, processing times are getting shorter. I have added a column that computes the processing time for each applicant and this shows that the times have gone down from 140 days for Nov applicants to less than 100 days for Jan Applicants.

The Med referred date and Med finalised date are already in the chart (column E and F). I have noted however that for most applicants, they do not know the med finalised date - so we assume its the same as grant date, though this is not the case in practice.

Lets go ahead and find more data to analyse - we do kill time in similar way.

All the best.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

zhuhai said:


> How long does it take for a non-referred case to be finalized?


usually less than 6 weeks after CO allocation. With some teams its even less than 3 weeks.


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

Today got my eVisa status of "Health, evidence of" changed to received, but my dependents' status is still recommended. Whole family medicals referred on feb 05.
As I understand it, this "received" does not indicate by itself that my results are finalised, just that the CO has received them. Has anyone had any similar experience?


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Received an email from my CO after submitting my PCC and informing her that medicals have been done3 days ago. Very strangely my medicals are lost in cyber space I think!!! I had called the clinic last week where they have assured me they have uploaded my documents. Today when I was checking the evisa page and happen to click on the organise your health my picture was uploaded on it. It was the same picture they had clicked on that day. And an hour later received an email from my CO thanking me for the documents but saying that she can't find my medicals!!! Crazy as if this waiting isn't killing me now I have to deal with the clinic !. So this happen to anyone else?


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

tenten said:


> Its true, processing times are getting shorter. I have added a column that computes the processing time for each applicant and this shows that the times have gone down from 140 days for Nov applicants to less than 100 days for Jan Applicants.
> 
> The Med referred date and Med finalised date are already in the chart (column E and F). I have noted however that for most applicants, they do not know the med finalised date - so we assume its the same as grant date, though this is not the case in practice.
> 
> ...


I have personally maintained spread sheet (Excel) with me for medical ref/finalize. Is it OK if I update the spread sheet with that data???


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

udda said:


> I have personally maintained spread sheet (Excel) with me for medical ref/finalize. Is it OK if I update the spread sheet with that data???


Do go ahead - its for everyone's benefit right?


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

Already posted this on the other thread, but I guess some of you might not be following that. I'm happy to say that I got my grant today!!! (189). My meds were referred around the 20th of December.
Looks like MOC is finally catching up!


----------



## Eng.Mario (Jun 12, 2012)

bonkler said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Already posted this on the other thread, but I guess some of you might not be following that. I'm happy to say that I got my grant today!!! (189). My meds were referred around the 20th of December.
> Looks like MOC is finally catching up!


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

bonkler said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Already posted this on the other thread, but I guess some of you might not be following that. I'm happy to say that I got my grant today!!! (189). My meds were referred around the 20th of December.
> Looks like MOC is finally catching up!


Congraatttsss.....!!!:clap2:


----------



## sm38098 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ye ye ye..I've received my grant today. So much happy and relieved now. All set to make a move to Adelaide.:clap2::clap2:
Wishing all the very best to all mates to get the grant at the soonest.

SA SS received: 8th Jan, Visa Applied(190): 8th Jan, CO Allocated: 30th Jan, PCC: 8th Feb, Medicals: 12th Feb(all class A), Medicals referred: 21st Feb, GRANT: 16th Apr


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

sm38098 said:


> Ye ye ye..I've received my grant today. So much happy and relieved now. All set to make a move to Adelaide.:clap2::clap2:
> Wishing all the very best to all mates to get the grant at the soonest.
> 
> SA SS received: 8th Jan, Visa Applied(190): 8th Jan, CO Allocated: 30th Jan, PCC: 8th Feb, Medicals: 12th Feb(all class A), Medicals referred: 21st Feb, GRANT: 16th Apr


Congratts...!!:clap2:
Great news. I did my meds on the same day as yours.
But my SC is 189. Lets hope for something soon.

Good luck on your new lifelane:


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

tenten said:


> Its true, processing times are getting shorter. I have added a column that computes the processing time for each applicant and this shows that the times have gone down from 140 days for Nov applicants to less than 100 days for Jan Applicants.
> 
> The Med referred date and Med finalised date are already in the chart (column E and F). I have noted however that for most applicants, they do not know the med finalised date - so we assume its the same as grant date, though this is not the case in practice.
> 
> ...


Hi, Tenten,

Is there a processing priority for 190 compared to 189 in the medicals.?

your idea is appreciated ...


----------



## sm38098 (Apr 5, 2013)

Badrika said:


> Congratts...!!:clap2:
> Great news. I did my meds on the same day as yours.
> But my SC is 189. Lets hope for something soon.
> 
> Good luck on your new lifelane:


Hi Badri,
You'll hear the news very soon. May be in this week itself


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

sm38098 said:


> Ye ye ye..I've received my grant today. So much happy and relieved now. All set to make a move to Adelaide.:clap2::clap2:
> Wishing all the very best to all mates to get the grant at the soonest.
> 
> SA SS received: 8th Jan, Visa Applied(190): 8th Jan, CO Allocated: 30th Jan, PCC: 8th Feb, Medicals: 12th Feb(all class A), Medicals referred: 21st Feb, GRANT: 16th Apr


Coongratulations!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Badrika said:


> Hi, Tenten,
> 
> Is there a processing priority for 190 compared to 189 in the medicals.?
> 
> your idea is appreciated ...


I did not think there was a difference because Nov and Dec referrals were all equally affected irrespective of visa class. sm38098's grant today seems to suggest otherwise.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

sm38098 said:


> Ye ye ye..I've received my grant today. So much happy and relieved now. All set to make a move to Adelaide.:clap2::clap2:
> Wishing all the very best to all mates to get the grant at the soonest.
> 
> SA SS received: 8th Jan, Visa Applied(190): 8th Jan, CO Allocated: 30th Jan, PCC: 8th Feb, Medicals: 12th Feb(all class A), Medicals referred: 21st Feb, GRANT: 16th Apr


Congrats. My CO informed me that my medicals have been referred to MOC Adelaide. Going by your signature, it took 2 months. Any idea what is the timeframe to get medical clearance once it is referred?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Congrats. My CO informed me that my medicals have been referred to MOC Adelaide. Going by your signature, it took 2 months. Any idea what is the timeframe to get medical clearance once it is referred?


its difficult to say. It sems 190 applicant may have medicals processed faster. The medicals referred timelines may give you an idea of how long it has been taking for meds to be finalised.


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

biaraz1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> how do you know your medical is finalized is your e-status changed from referred to finalized? actually mine too 176 and medical referred on 25-01-2013 and still waiting .. btw Congrats  and best of luck!:fingerscrossed:


My Agent has got information from CO itseems


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Sarank said:


> My Agent has got information from CO itseems


When are you going to share the info? I hope its your grant.


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> When are you going to share the info? I hope its your grant.


Tenten,

I wish it was 'THE GOLDEN MAIL' but i have to wait still..once he finalises on my mum-inlaw application we have to pay VAC2 fee only then Visa is granted


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

tenten said:


> its difficult to say. It sems 190 applicant may have medicals processed faster. The medicals referred timelines may give you an idea of how long it has been taking for meds to be finalised.


Thanks Tenten


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all, 
My wife and I undergone for Medicals on 22/03/13. And according to the hospital, reports are submitted in evisa page and my wife's "organise health" link got disappeared but not mine. Today when I was checking evisa page happen to click on the organise your health and my picture was uploaded in it. It was the same picture doctor had taken during my Medical checks. Last week CO(T34 L) has been assigned and requested for my Medicals and couple of extra documents. We had submitted every thing except Medicals (which are said already submitted by hospital) on the same day. I am just wondering why my CO can't find my medicals. I mailed the same to my CO, its been a week but till now didn't get any reply from CO. Can someone suggest me what can I do or how can I track my Medicals pls?

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi Mandanapu

I'm experiencing the same issue. Seems to a glitch in the system. Went today personally to the panel clinic and they showed me the snap shot of the submitted eheath page. Emailed the CO today as she said to revert back with the date of medicals uploaded so she can check it at her end as my medicals is not in their system. Hopefully she responds back.


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Received an email from my CO after submitting my PCC and informing her that medicals have been done3 days ago. Very strangely my medicals are lost in cyber space I think!!! I had called the clinic last week where they have assured me they have uploaded my documents. Today when I was checking the evisa page and happen to click on the organise your health my picture was uploaded on it. It was the same picture they had clicked on that day. And an hour later received an email from my CO thanking me for the documents but saying that she can't find my medicals!!! Crazy as if this waiting isn't killing me now I have to deal with the clinic !. So this happen to anyone else?


You are not alone here..my wife's medicals were also lost in the cyber space as yours and we are still struggling to locate them...It's been 3 weeks but no luck. We've verified with the clinic last week and they said that they were successfully uploaded and status is showing as green in emedicals system. Last week i called up CO and explained her in detail and she said she will check with health strategies for assistance. Waiting for reply from CO 

You better inform your CO on this and keep posted if you have any updates


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

tenten said:


> Do go ahead - its for everyone's benefit right?


I updated the spread sheet with the detail I had. I only updated the details of medical referrals (finalized up to today) since Dec 2012. 

Hope it will help all the forum members.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi thanks I have informed her. It's just waiting game.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

udda said:


> I updated the spread sheet with the detail I had. I only updated the details of medical referrals (finalized up to today) since Dec 2012.
> 
> Hope it will help all the forum members.


Thanks so much. I noticed the list is now longer. Lets encourage members to update their details as needed - then it will remain useful for everone.

Thanks again udda.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

sm38098 said:


> Ye ye ye..I've received my grant today. So much happy and relieved now. All set to make a move to Adelaide.:clap2::clap2:
> Wishing all the very best to all mates to get the grant at the soonest.
> 
> SA SS received: 8th Jan, Visa Applied(190): 8th Jan, CO Allocated: 30th Jan, PCC: 8th Feb, Medicals: 12th Feb(all class A), Medicals referred: 21st Feb, GRANT: 16th Apr


Congrats buddy....enjoylane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


----------



## Arjey (Feb 5, 2013)

sm38098 said:


> Ye ye ye..I've received my grant today. So much happy and relieved now. All set to make a move to Adelaide.:clap2::clap2:
> Wishing all the very best to all mates to get the grant at the soonest.
> 
> SA SS received: 8th Jan, Visa Applied(190): 8th Jan, CO Allocated: 30th Jan, PCC: 8th Feb, Medicals: 12th Feb(all class A), Medicals referred: 21st Feb, GRANT: 16th Apr


Congratulations. Do you know why were the medicals referred? were they rated A or B by the panel doctor?


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


Many Congrats Haris. Was your medical referred to MOC?


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Udda,

Thanks alott...No it was not reffered and it took me 3 months and 12 days for grant after Visa lodgement.


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

hey,

can any one tell me how can i make my timeline signatue?? on this forum.. guidance needed!


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Visa 176 lodged: 29th June,2012 CO allocated: 26th July,2012 Medical done: 21 Jan,2013 *Medical referred:* 25th Jan,2013 *VISA GRANT* ......:ranger:???


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

biaraz1 said:


> hey,
> 
> can any one tell me how can i make my timeline signatue?? on this forum.. guidance needed!


Go to User CP on top left hand side of the page.

Then on the left hand side there is "Your Control Panel" under that "Settings and Options" under that "Edit Signature"


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

tenten said:


> Just an observation from the medicals referred timelines, The average time it takes for finalisation is 114 days, which is just over 16 weeks, or 4 months. At this rate my D Day is 29 May - another 6 weeks to go.


I think we can add one more column to indicate medical referred category as local panel doctor uploads medical results to DIAC with either 'A' category or 'B' category. Looks like those referred with 'A' category are finalized faster than 'B' category cases by MOC based on some Grant annoucements noticed in this forum.


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

biaraz1 said:


> Visa 176 lodged: 29th June,2012 CO allocated: 26th July,2012 Medical done: 21 Jan,2013 *Medical referred:* 25th Jan,2013 *VISA GRANT* ......:ranger:???





udda said:


> Go to User CP on top left hand side of the page.
> 
> Then on the left hand side there is "Your Control Panel" under that "Settings and Options" under that "Edit Signature"


Thanks alot Udda


----------



## atifurgreat (Jul 29, 2010)

With the Grace of Almighty Allah got grant yesterday. Medical was refered on 21 Jan and finalized on 14 April. Best of luck to all.  . here i come Australia lane:


----------



## Eng.Mario (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm with Team 33 , CO Initials AM
and i am still waiting for grant , my medicals were referred 31/12/2012

Last time i contacted my CO was at 3/4/2013
and he said he still awaits my medicals to be finalized !
Is it normal to take all this time for medicals to be finalized ?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Eng.Mario said:


> I'm with Team 33 , CO Initials AM
> and i am still waiting for grant , my medicals were referred 31/12/2012
> 
> Last time i contacted my CO was at 3/4/2013
> ...


Do not worry much, as per current timelines you are next inline to have meds finalised. Perhaps this week you will be getting some response. Jai - who has similar referral dates with you got his/her meds finalised today.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

atifurgreat said:


> With the Grace of Almighty Allah got grant yesterday. Medical was refered on 21 Jan and finalized on 14 April. Best of luck to all.  . here i come Australia lane:


Very good news, congratulations!


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

mark001 said:


> I think we can add one more column to indicate medical referred category as local panel doctor uploads medical results to DIAC with either 'A' category or 'B' category. Looks like those referred with 'A' category are finalized faster than 'B' category cases by MOC based on some Grant annoucements noticed in this forum.


Have a question - How do we know the category? Will the panel clinic be able to tell it or the CO?


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

atifurgreat said:


> With the Grace of Almighty Allah got grant yesterday. Medical was refered on 21 Jan and finalized on 14 April. Best of luck to all.  . here i come Australia lane:


Many many congrats


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Have a question - How do we know the category? Will the panel clinic be able to tell it or the CO?


My doctor did not tell me, and I am sure many other applicants may not know if they and their dependents were classified A or B. I suggest applicants who know their classification may put that under comments.


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Forumates,

After attaining patience through this long waiting process, I had initiated my first romance with the health strategies / Global Health vide an Email to query if my wife's medicals are viewable or accessible in their data base and in continuation humbly asking them what the current processing times are for the 189 visa applicants if meds are referred. The main reason that prompted me was when I read a few threads posted last two days on medical reports missing or not traceable etc...

Anyways will post the status once i receive a response from them. How much time do they generally take to respond to applicant queries...?

Regards

Zaki


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi Forumates,
> 
> After attaining patience through this long waiting process, I had initiated my first romance with the health strategies / Global Health vide an Email to query if my wife's medicals are viewable or accessible in their data base and in continuation humbly asking them what the current processing times are for the 189 visa applicants if meds are referred. The main reason that prompted me was when I read a few threads posted last two days on medical reports missing or not traceable etc...
> 
> ...


Hi zaki,
Last week even I sent mail to health strategies. But no response from them yet. Dunno wt's happening

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

atifurgreat said:


> With the Grace of Almighty Allah got grant yesterday. Medical was refered on 21 Jan and finalized on 14 April. Best of luck to all.  . here i come Australia lane:


Congrats on your grant and all the best for your next moves


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

mark001 said:


> I think we can add one more column to indicate medical referred category as local panel doctor uploads medical results to DIAC with either 'A' category or 'B' category. Looks like those referred with 'A' category are finalized faster than 'B' category cases by MOC based on some Grant annoucements noticed in this forum.


My 5 cents to you for optimism. I'm with A


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi Forumates,
> 
> After attaining patience through this long waiting process, I had initiated my first romance with the health strategies / Global Health vide an Email to query if my wife's medicals are viewable or accessible in their data base and in continuation humbly asking them what the current processing times are for the 189 visa applicants if meds are referred. The main reason that prompted me was when I read a few threads posted last two days on medical reports missing or not traceable etc...
> 
> ...


Meds for me and the family were referred on 13/03. Your wife's meds also seem to be referred on the same day. Whether her grade was A or B?


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi 
I sent an email last night too about the situation with regards to missing medical results. Lets hope one us get a response. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bots123 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hie good people, Any idea as to which dates are being processed for paper based medicals???


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

bots123 said:


> Hie good people, Any idea as to which dates are being processed for paper based medicals???


Do u mean to say that

all paper based medicals are referred 

Or

Paper based medicals have different time lines, if referred, than online medicals?


----------



## bots123 (Dec 6, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Do u mean to say that
> 
> all paper based medicals are referred
> 
> ...


I understand paper based medicals were being processed a bit faster for the simple reason that they aren't as many as ehealth ones, according to this forum


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

bots123 said:


> Hie good people, Any idea as to which dates are being processed for paper based medicals???


Check here


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

*Bp - 130/80*

We completed our medicals on 6th april. My BP reading was 120/80 while my hubby's was 130/80. Will this be a reason to refer my hubby's medicals?  I am worried.

Any member whose meds got referred due to BP reading 130/80?


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Meds for me and the family were referred on 13/03. Your wife's meds also seem to be referred on the same day. Whether her grade was A or B?


Hi Immiseek

Her grade was B for the x-ray result.


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

applyoz said:


> We completed our medicals on 6th april. My BP reading was 120/80 while my hubby's was 130/80. Will this be a reason to refer my hubby's medicals?  I am worried.
> 
> Any member whose meds got referred due to BP reading 130/80?


Hi 


I see that you too are from Bangalore.... can you provide your timelines plz in you signature... also which hospital did u hv ur meds done


regards 

zaki


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

atifurgreat said:


> With the Grace of Almighty Allah got grant yesterday. Medical was refered on 21 Jan and finalized on 14 April. Best of luck to all.  . here i come Australia lane:


Congratulation man... Which place u r going in Australia...?


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

*Waiting is killing me... *

Hi Guys,
This waiting period is killing me... My medical was done on 27th Jan'13 and seems like my medical was refered on 8th Feb'13 and waiting till now... Sent few mails to MOC but no reply from them. Called CO 2 times got a same reply "Waiting for MOC to finalize the medical. Not sure how much time it will take"... 

Just waiting waiting waiting... When my number will come 

Cheers,
-Mohit.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Guys,

My CO told me earlier told me that it will take about 2 months to finalize the medicals, so I sent her mail yesterday and inquired about the status of that.

I received a reply today stating that it is still in progress her exact words are like this, "please note that due to the volume of cases for the MOC to review there still may be delays in the case being finalised."


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Almost same reply I also got... No fixed timeline... Just waiting waiting...


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

I saw in another thread some one who did medical on 15th Feb received Grant yesterday. Not sure about his referral date, but can assume it is some where around 15th to 19th feb


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

udda said:


> I saw in another thread some one who did medical on 15th Feb received Grant yesterday. Not sure about his referral date, but can assume it is some where around 15th to 19th feb


Keeping finger crossed and sitting on wood... hopeing that my would come by next week... :fingerscrossed: ray2:


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

*MOC embrassed me and think CO also....*

Dear expats, i am one of the silent member in this thread, cause my daughter medical was reffered to MOC in jan03/2013 as my Co said. 

:fingerscrossed:
And from that time I wait and wait but you know expats current MOC activity. Anyway after waiting 3 month; I mail my CO whats the present result..in first week of april, 


My CO was very good to reply my all mail in previous but this time OMG, 2wk gone no answer, I call her no answer, so I back her voice message, no reply, agin mail her , just soft reminder then she answer me and said she cant reply each mail coz she is very busy, and when my daughter medical is finalised she know me. 


So, I think CO also disturbed to MOC and sometime there clients query also...

:boxing:
but expats..you guy's know how pain to wait a long time..without any fixed timeline.. 
:ranger::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

pbuilder said:


> Dear expats, i am one of the silent member in this thread, cause my daughter medical was reffered to MOC in jan03/2013 as my Co said.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> And from that time I wait and wait but you know expats current MOC activity. Anyway after waiting 3 month; I mail my CO whats the present result..in first week of april,
> ...


Totally agree with you... Who is you CO and from which team...?


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

Team 31..initial VL..


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello All,

Got the golden mail today. Thanks to the forum folks  I have posted about the whole story below 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...991-subclass-189-invites-awaiting-co-728.html

My CO initial was LC from Adelaide team 2. Timelines updated in signature.

Regards,


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

We did it in fortis. We got the grant today. All the best to you.



zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I see that you too are from Bangalore.... can you provide your timelines plz in you signature... also which hospital did u hv ur meds done
> ...


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone with B grad medical got grant.


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

applyoz said:


> We did it in fortis. We got the grant today. All the best to you.


Hi ApplyOz...

Congrats on your fresh grant. We too did it in Fortis... Anyways all the best and thanks for your wishes...

Regards

Zaki


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Anyone with B grad medical got grant.


Hi ashish


U seem to be from bangalore too... My wife's med report is B graded and still waiting for finalization... 


Regards

Zaki


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi ashish
> 
> 
> U seem to be from bangalore too... My wife's med report is B graded and still waiting for finalization...
> ...


Hi Zaki,

Yes, I am from Bangalore too. I did medical from elbit. I don't know grade of my medical but I feel "A" graded medical are getting grant now a days.

Regards,
Ashish


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

HI,
Can anybody advise me if at the medicals I can ask the GP to take my BP for the second time if it is high at first? 
I usually get very very nervous when someone takes my BP (even though I work at the hospital) and it usually is way too high until I calm down:/ It happens even on normal check-ups. I am really worried that I will get referred to a specialist just based on high blood pressure, while I am 100% healthy 27-year old...


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> HI,
> Can anybody advise me if at the medicals I can ask the GP to take my BP for the second time if it is high at first?
> I usually get very very nervous when someone takes my BP (even though I work at the hospital) and it usually is way too high until I calm down:/ It happens even on normal check-ups. I am really worried that I will get referred to a specialist just based on high blood pressure, while I am 100% healthy 27-year old...


Of course you can ask for second time. Mine is also referred for BP, I was too nervous. However, even second time mine was high. In case of high BP they may ask you to go for some more test.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

ashish.kundan said:


> Of course you can ask for second time. Mine is also referred for BP, I was too nervous. However, even second time mine was high. In case of high BP they may ask you to go for some more test.


Now I am even more stressed Maybe I will ask if I can have 5min to myself and only afterwards check the BP again The doctors that perform the medical examinations must speak English, right?

Thanks for help!


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Now I am even more stressed Maybe I will ask if I can have 5min to myself and only afterwards check the BP again The doctors that perform the medical examinations must speak English, right?
> 
> Thanks for help!



Sorry, if my comments were not helpful. I cant do anything but definitely I will pray for you. Just I was sharing my experience. 

Doctors should speak English.

All the best.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

ashish.kundan said:


> Sorry, if my comments were not helpful. I cant do anything but definitely I will pray for you. Just I was sharing my experience.
> 
> Doctors should speak English.
> 
> All the best.


They were very helpful! Good to know that i am not the only one with stress-related-BP problems! Good luck with a quick grant


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

For all the people whose medicals are lost in cyber space! 
I received an email from health operations with regards to my medicals that were uploaded by the clinic but not in the system. Here is their response.

"Thank you for contacting Global Health.

If you are seeking an update on your health assessment or a health assessment on behalf of someone else, please direct this enquiry to your allocated Case Officer or relevant Business Area. If you are unsure of either of these please contact the Service Centre on 131 881 (call only if you are in Australia). 

If you are outside Australia and are unsure who your allocated Case Officer or relevant Business Area is please contact the relevant Australian Immigration office overseas. See: Contact Us
If you are enquiring about medicals that were conducted onshore with Medibank Health Solutions please direct your enquiry to their office. Medibank Health Solutions can be contacted on 1300 361 046.

If you are seeking an urgent assessment of your medicals please direct these enquiries to your allocated Case Officer or relevant Business Area as Global Health cannot accept urgent assessment requests from applicants or their authorised contacts.

If you, your dependants or your clients have completed medical assessments before lodging a visa application, please advise your case officer upon visa lodgement so they can obtain these results.

Please do not reply to this email."

Basically it goes back to your CO who can get the information. Nothing you can do about it but just inform the Co and wait.

I hope this is useful to those in similar situations.


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

*Grant Notification*

Hi Guys,

After waiting for 3.5 months, I finally got my grant today. I thank everyone in the forum for their support.

Cheers,
Bharat


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After waiting for 3.5 months, I finally got my grant today. I thank everyone in the forum for their support.
> 
> ...


Many congratulation!


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> For all the people whose medicals are lost in cyber space!
> I received an email from health operations with regards to my medicals that were uploaded by the clinic but not in the system. Here is their response.
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Global Health.
> ...


Thanks for the update anjali

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After waiting for 3.5 months, I finally got my grant today. I thank everyone in the forum for their support.
> 
> ...


Congratulation Buddy... Your update made my hope awake... I need to wait


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After waiting for 3.5 months, I finally got my grant today. I thank everyone in the forum for their support.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## RiverCap (Apr 15, 2013)

We just received the grant letter, so happy. Visa 189, medicals referred 31/12/12, cleared 11/4/2013.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

RiverCap said:


> We just received the grant letter, so happy. Visa 189, medicals referred 31/12/12, cleared 11/4/2013.


Congratulations and all the best for moving in to Aussi.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

RiverCap said:


> We just received the grant letter, so happy. Visa 189, medicals referred 31/12/12, cleared 11/4/2013.


Congratulation!


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

*Granted!!!*

Hurraaaah!!!!!!

Received the golden mail.......:clap2::clap2:

Its been nearly 2 months after the referral.....


Thank you all for the great help and will be always there to help you all....

@UDDA you are not far away I suppose.....

I know Next week is yours....Good lucklane:lane:

Off we come Australia...lane:


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Badrika said:


> Hurraaaah!!!!!!
> 
> Received the golden mail.......:clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


Machan REALLY Happy about you.... :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Finally long wait paid off. Its party time and enjoy the weekend. 

Feel bit relieved too now. Thanks for keeping in touch during the tough times.

All the best Badri...


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

best of luck udda to you and me as our medicals are on same date..Hope is increasing now...................will jump if get mails like above by next wk..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After waiting for 3.5 months, I finally got my grant today. I thank everyone in the forum for their support.
> 
> ...


congrates, could you please share whether Gh asked you for any futher tests, or just finalised after 3 mnths??


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Badrika said:


> Hurraaaah!!!!!!
> 
> Received the golden mail.......:clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> best of luck udda to you and me as our medicals are on same date..Hope is increasing now...................will jump if get mails like above by next wk..


Hi Lucky, Yah I know, but can not predict behavior of MOC. We'll keep our fingers crossed


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you all for lovely wishes.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Badrika said:


> Hurraaaah!!!!!!
> 
> Received the golden mail.......:clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats for your grant and all the best for your next moves


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

I dont know the reason for which my medical is referred will kill me or not but this waiting will definetly.


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

lucky14 said:


> congrates, could you please share whether Gh asked you for any futher tests, or just finalised after 3 mnths??


Thanks. No further tests were asked by GH, it was just finalised after 3.5 months.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Phew! Just checked the status of my evisa page and finally my organised your medicals link has disappeared! So relived guess its not lost in cyber space after all . Now just waiting for the CO. not quiet sure if I am waiting for further checks or medical referrals or I beg, pray the golden mail!,


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Oh no ! The medical link is back again! Why????


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

I got a reply from my co about my medicals. seems they have a lot of backlog.


> The online status will not change. Please note that the Medical Officers are currently assessing health assessments undertaken overseas in December therefore it may be some weeks before your results are processed.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Thanks! Madrag when did you get your medicals done?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Anjalisham said:


> Thanks! Madrag when did you get your medicals done?


on Apr10, the reports were uploaded on 15apr and my co was also assigned on 15apr.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Start of another week and waiting has begun :ranger:


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Any good news start of the week...? 
This waiting is killing


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

udda said:


> Start of another week and waiting has begun :ranger:


Don't worry. you will hear the good news soon...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

mohitsharan said:


> Any good news start of the week...?
> This waiting is killing


There is increase in number of cases finalized last week, which is 11 cases, when compared to previous week, which is only 6 cases. Hopefully we can expect same behaviour this week as well. (Data taken from Medical Referred spread sheet)


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Badrika said:


> Don't worry. you will hear the good news soon...:fingerscrossed:


Ya I Hope so...


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Finger crossed and sitting on wood...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

udda said:


> There is increase in number of cases finalized last week, which is 11 cases, when compared to previous week, which is only 6 cases. Hopefully we can expect same behaviour this week as well. (Data taken from Medical Referred spread sheet)


Hi, in where medical refereed spread sheet is available ?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, in where medical refereed spread sheet is available ?


here


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Any Update Guys???


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

udda said:


> Any Update Guys???


Nothing yet. Hoping for positive developments today.


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi guys

Yesterday was a scheduled Invitation round so was dull. Hopefully today might slowly pick up with grants and CO allocation.

Mailed Health Strategies last week and no response. I still thought India is one of the countries to have responding in time issues but sad to say the same problem exists in developed countries too. I wonder if they have call centres..???


Regards

Zaki


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

tenten said:


> Nothing yet. Hoping for positive developments today.


Very Strange day ends without any update from medical cleared.


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

udda said:


> Very Strange day ends without any update from medical cleared.


Still half an hour left for end of day!!!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Just 1 finalised today. Better than nothing.

Current data suggests average prosseing time for all referred medicals (dec to date) has gone down to *95 days *(114 days as at last week). For those who applied 189, average is *102 days *and it is *89 days*for 190 applicants.

Enjoy the rest of the quiet day.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

tenten said:


> Just 1 finalised today. Better than nothing.
> 
> Current data suggests average prosseing time for all referred medicals (dec to date) has gone down to 95 days (114 days as at last week). For those who applied 189, average is 102 days and it is 89 daysfor 190 applicants.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the quiet day.


Whose medical finalised today?


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

ashish.kundan said:


> Whose medical finalised today?


Please refer the spread sheet.


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dear friends,

Glad to inform you that I have been granted 190 Visa on April 15th though I received communication only yesterday from my agent. Since I was out of town I could not post the news in the forum.
Thanks to all for all the support and helpful discussions.
Special thanks to Bharat Jain and tenten for the excellent analysis.

For all those who are waiting for grant I wish you guys the very best and hope that your grant letter is not too far. Really MOC is turning around referred cases pretty fast.

One of the surprise I found in the grant letter is that my first date of entry should be before 29/09/2013 though I thought it would be 10/12/2013 based on the PCC date. Not sure why DIAC decided to put a early date.


Cheers !
Mark001

|Vic SS applied Jul 04| Vic SS approved Sept 24| EOI Oct 04| 190 Visa Online applied Nov 17| CO Nov 29| Spouse PCC Dec 11| Medicals Dec 12| Medical referred Jan 03| PCC Jan 07| FBI Jan 15| Grant Apr 15| lane: Some day in Sept|


----------



## Eng.Mario (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea when normally DIAC make the routine checks like Job verification ?

Cause now i'm waiting my medicals to be finalized since it was referred at 31 Dec 2012
i'm just worry that after medical finalization, that it would be another more delay because of routine checks !

i really hope they make all the checks during the waiting period of medicals finalization


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Eng.Mario said:


> Does anyone have any idea when normally DIAC make the routine checks like Job verification ?
> 
> Cause now i'm waiting my medicals to be finalized since it was referred at 31 Dec 2012
> i'm just worry that after medical finalization, that it would be another more delay because of routine checks !
> ...


I also thought like that earlier, but in your case DIAC had nearly 4 months for routine checks if they want to do so. Again one can argue that DIAC might wait until medical get finalize to do further assessment. 

When considering recent grants, it is like few days after finalizing medicals applicant normally receives the grant. So we can assume DIAC finalize all the other documents, by the time medical get finalize.


----------



## Eng.Mario (Jun 12, 2012)

I really hope that things run in this logic way.

I was thinking that DIAC make job verification for all cases, but i didn't hear anything from my manager at work till now.
So i am not sure whether they didn't make job verification for me yet , or my manager hide something from me.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Eng.Mario said:


> I really hope that things run in this logic way.
> 
> I was thinking that DIAC make job verification for all cases, but i didn't hear anything from my manager at work till now.
> So i am not sure whether they didn't make job verification for me yet , or my manager hide something from me.


Hi Mate,

your medicals are referred from last 115 days and mine also from 93 days. Just want to ask do u have any medical history or any known reason for your medical referred..?

Regards,


----------



## Eng.Mario (Jun 12, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> your medicals are referred from last 115 days and mine also from 93 days. Just want to ask do u have any medical history or any known reason for your medical referred..?
> 
> Regards,


Hi 
no medical history, 
actually i don't know any reason for referral, maybe cause i have a little high BMI
and when i asked CO, he only said that my medicals were referred per a normal process


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

*Medical Exam for Children unger 16 and Forms?*

Hi Fellows,

Please help me out with following:


For the adults we have to have the 26EH and 160EH forms which are "eHealth forms". However I am unable to find the link to generate the EH forms for my child (under 10) so do I have to fill the Form 26? Will it be treated as Manual processing? as it's not EH form!



Do I have to fill the form 160 for Child as well? 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Pencil said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> Please help me out with following:
> 
> ...


I just got appointment for my husband's n daughter's medicals. They asked to bring form 160 and form 26 for my husband and only form 26 for my daughter (1 n a half year old)
I think form 26 is for x-ray..


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Pencil said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> Please help me out with following:
> 
> ...


Form 26 if for the medical exam and all applicants fill this one. Form 160 is for the Chest Xray and only applicants over 16 fill this one.

Note that if you are printing the forms online from your eVisa account, they come pre printed with your names and a few other details. You complete the relevant sections before the exam, and sign in the presence of the panel doctor.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

yas.ho said:


> I just got appointment for my husband's n daughter's medicals. They asked to bring form 160 and form 26 for my husband and only form 26 for my daughter (1 n a half year old)
> I think form 26 is for x-ray..


My bad. I meant that form 160 is for x-ray..


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

if someone has had TB in past, but now fine since last 15 years will that be an issue.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

noobrex said:


> if someone has had TB in past, but now fine since last 15 years will that be an issue.


His medical will get referred and may be ask for additional tests... 

Regards,


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> His medical will get referred and may be ask for additional tests...
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for the response.

Even when he is well for last 15 years ? How much time will that take.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Even when he is well for last 15 years ? How much time will that take.



I have checked on this fourm I member who had TB in 15 years back got the grant. His medicals were referred due to old TB scars and he was asked for additional test. whole process took 4-5 months after his first medical. But time varies in every case if medical got referred one has to wait at least 2 months. 

Regards,


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Even when he is well for last 15 years ? How much time will that take.


For as long as there is scarring on the Xray, DIAC will have to satisfy themselves that there is no active disease going on. This is usually done by undergoing sputum tests and/or blood tests. If DIAC requests that you undergo sputum culture tests then do be patient as the tests themselves may take upto 2 months (56 days) before a result is ready. 

A large dose of patience is what we all need.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Can anybody help with the medical outcomes of the following members who are on the medicals referred spreadsheet but are not active on the forum now. It would be good to know their outcome. Missing members, please update the meds referred sheet if you are watching anonymously.

1. DSwetha - last posted 27 Feb 2013, when her husband's medicals was missing at MOC. She was planning to join husband in OZ who was already there on another visa, 457 if I recall well.

2. Irish Aussie - Last posted 20 Nov, 2012. She had been waiting for her baby's passport and her medicals.

3. Fadhi khan - no trace of him/her on the forum. Spreadsheet says medicals referred on 13 Nov 2012.

4. rihan - last posted 21 March 2013 - all his/her 4 posts were on this single day. Is in Australia on a bridging visa


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

All,
When we went for medical my husband BP was high as he was anxious and the hospital recommended to get cardiologist opinion

We did ECG,echo,creatinine and 24 hr BP monitoring test

Everything went fine and his avg by was 120/70 and the hospital uploaded the report

I'm wondering whether his medicals will be referred or will this be fine.
I didn't receive any mail from CO for medical refered.

Pls help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

tenten said:


> Can anybody help with the medical outcomes of the following members who are on the medicals referred spreadsheet but are not active on the forum now. It would be good to know their outcome. Missing members, please update the meds referred sheet if you are watching anonymously.
> 
> 1. DSwetha - last posted 27 Feb 2013, when her husband's medicals was missing at MOC. She was planning to join husband in OZ who was already there on another visa, 457 if I recall well.
> 
> ...


1. DSwetha: She got dependent visa. Please refer below link.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/145455-any-peoplesoft-professionals.html

2. IrishAussie: No Idea

3. Fadhi Khan: No Idea

4. rihan He is already is AUS. I read somewhere.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> All,
> When we went for medical my husband BP was high as he was anxious and the hospital recommended to get cardiologist opinion
> 
> We did ECG,echo,creatinine and 24 hr BP monitoring test
> ...


Mine was referred due to BP because cardiologist mentioned in report that I have mild hypertension. If your cardiologist has not mentioned anything then it should be fine. Cardiologist gave me also one copy of report, do you have?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello everybody,
I have a problem with the e-health system - when I click on "organize your medical" link it asks me to choose a clinic and on the list there is just one clinic in Bulgaria?? (i am in Germany). Has anybody faced that problem? Is it because I have just lodged my application?


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> My bad. I meant that form 160 is for x-ray..


Thanks for reply! So did they treat form 26 as offline or will it be with your process? I assume online.


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

tenten said:


> Form 26 if for the medical exam and all applicants fill this one. Form 160 is for the Chest Xray and only applicants over 16 fill this one.
> 
> Note that if you are printing the forms online from your eVisa account, they come pre printed with your names and a few other details. You complete the relevant sections before the exam, and sign in the presence of the panel doctor.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks tenten for reply. I got preprinted for me and my spouse but none for child.

So will they be treating the form 26 for my child as offline?


----------



## VenuKumar (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi All,

I got a emedical referral letter after submitting the medical history, i called up the hospital guys and they asked me to bring the form 26 and 160 along with me. Is it needed ? if yes, where do i find them ?

Thanks in advance guys.

- Venu.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

VenuKumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a emedical referral letter after submitting the medical history, i called up the hospital guys and they asked me to bring the form 26 and 160 along with me. Is it needed ? if yes, where do i find them ?
> 
> ...


Venu, you can find it here.

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/application-forms/forms_num1.htm


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

So no news with regards to my missing e-medical which the clinic showed me on their system had a submit status. So emailed e health and they replied they can't help me this so contact CO emailed CO of the date uploaded so far no response. So no idea if my medicals are lost or referred! The holidays don't help! So how does one know when their medicals have been referred to the MOC?


----------



## VenuKumar (Feb 18, 2013)

ashish.kundan said:


> Venu, you can find it here.
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/application-forms/forms_num1.htm




Thank you Ashish,

Where do we find the pre printed form 26 and 160. i cannot find them in eVisa .


Regards,
Venu.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

VenuKumar said:


> Thank you Ashish,
> 
> Where do we find the pre printed form 26 and 160. i cannot find them in eVisa .
> 
> ...


Link should appear for each of the applicant in e-visa. If it is not visible now then try after some time. 

You can check with CO as well.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Pencil said:


> Thanks tenten for reply. I got preprinted for me and my spouse but none for child.
> 
> So will they be treating the form 26 for my child as offline?


No, your can just print a generic form 26 from the DIAC website. The clinic will upload all results, including for your child. No need to worry and long as the child was on your application.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> So no news with regards to my missing e-medical which the clinic showed me on their system had a submit status. So emailed e health and they replied they can't help me this so contact CO emailed CO of the date uploaded so far no response. So no idea if my medicals are lost or referred! The holidays don't help! So how does one know when their medicals have been referred to the MOC?


Did you try emailing your CO.I emaild my CO and he advised me that its refered and also the timelines.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> So no news with regards to my missing e-medical which the clinic showed me on their system had a submit status. So emailed e health and they replied they can't help me this so contact CO emailed CO of the date uploaded so far no response. So no idea if my medicals are lost or referred! The holidays don't help! So how does one know when their medicals have been referred to the MOC?


Hi anjali,
Am facing the same problem. Sent couple of mails to health strategies and to my co too. But no one responded yet. Yesterday I called DIAC. After a long wait of 45min got connected to operator and she said only my co can let the status of my medicals. I said co is not responding to mails and my call is going to voice mail. She said she vl try and same thing happened. She said she will connect the line to my co's manager, but even that went to voicemail. It's more than a month and no one is finding my medicals in cyber space. Dunno wt to do? Everyday losing hopes on my grant.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> All,
> When we went for medical my husband BP was high as he was anxious and the hospital recommended to get cardiologist opinion
> 
> We did ECG,echo,creatinine and 24 hr BP monitoring test
> ...


Email your CO to check.


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Hello everybody,
> I have a problem with the e-health system - when I click on "organize your medical" link it asks me to choose a clinic and on the list there is just one clinic in Bulgaria?? (i am in Germany). Has anybody faced that problem? Is it because I have just lodged my application?


Yes, there is only 1 clinic authorised in Bulgaria, but you could do your medicals I believe in Germany if you currently live there.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

permutation said:


> Yes, there is only 1 clinic authorised in Bulgaria, but you could do your medicals I believe in Germany if you currently live there.


But I don't have anything to do with Bulgaria... That is why I don't understand why I see the list for Bulgaria? Maybe I am missing something?


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

My Co was the one who informed that she couldn't find my medicals in the system. She also informed me that as of now she has all the documents but medicals and she needs the date of upload so she can take care of it from her end. Till 2 weeks ago I thought it was probably the evisa page was not updated that's why the organisation ur health link is still there. Though for about 10 mins it had disappeared. Sadly link is back.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> My Co was the one who informed that she couldn't find my medicals in the system. She also informed me that as of now she has all the documents but medicals and she needs the date of upload so she can take care of it from her end. Till 2 weeks ago I thought it was probably the evisa page was not updated that's why the organisation ur health link is still there. Though for about 10 mins it had disappeared. Sadly link is back.




I experienced the same. Link disappearing for a while and reappearing back.
Am yet to write to CO. But DIAC confirmed that the reports are missing.
For my daughter, it is received and the CO updated today the eVisa page for her with 'Received' status. For ours, it is still 'Requested'.

I am trying to call MOC (0061286665777).

For the last 45 minutes it is going to IVR. Any idea how long it takes to get connected. 

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

*Medicals... please advise*

I got my medicals done on 20th April and the hospital - Fortis, Bangalore, told me that the reports have been uploaded from their end. How do I verify this? My agent tells me that we cannot verify and will have to wait until a CO is assigned. If the meds aren't available, the agent says the CO will ask for them. Is there anything I can do to check if the meds are indeed uploaded? Please advise.


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi anjali,
> Am facing the same problem. Sent couple of mails to health strategies and to my co too. But no one responded yet. Yesterday I called DIAC. After a long wait of 45min got connected to operator and she said only my co can let the status of my medicals. I said co is not responding to mails and my call is going to voice mail. She said she vl try and same thing happened. She said she will connect the line to my co's manager, but even that went to voicemail. It's more than a month and no one is finding my medicals in cyber space. Dunno wt to do? Everyday losing hopes on my grant.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Hmmm....Count me also in.. Slowing losing hope..


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Hmmm....Count me also in.. Slowing losing hope..



Hello Samuel,

I guess it is too early to lose hope. In my view, there are only a handful of applicants whose medicals are just lost and they did not get their Visa at all. The 'lost in cyberspace' 'CO not replying', 'Not sure where my meds are' kind of cases are as a result of the process that MOC, Panel Doctors and DIAC follow.

While I am equally restless, I am confident that this phase will pass.

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

varuni said:


> I experienced the same. Link disappearing for a while and reappearing back.
> Am yet to write to CO. But DIAC confirmed that the reports are missing.
> For my daughter, it is received and the CO updated today the eVisa page for her with 'Received' status. For ours, it is still 'Requested'.
> 
> ...


Hi all.. 

Just been reading tht some of the applicants meds are lost and intraceable from the so called cyber space. I would suggest tht you guyz try ur options in seeking if ur Meds are uploaded, communicate to CO, mail health strategies etc.
If most of the options are tried for say 2 months then check if you guyz can redo your meds, re upload etc. Just check with your CO if this cud solve ee prob n save time. Senior ur opinion. I dont see why waste time on somethings thts lost n no response from the concerned sources.

Regards

Zaki

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> So no news with regards to my missing e-medical which the clinic showed me on their system had a submit status. So emailed e health and they replied they can't help me this so contact CO emailed CO of the date uploaded so far no response. So no idea if my medicals are lost or referred! The holidays don't help! So how does one know when their medicals have been referred to the MOC?


My CO has mailed to health strategies and confirmed that my wife’s medicals are currently with a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) and she is waiting to receive an outcome. CO is unable to provide a definite time frame for resolution.

When I asked CO about the date when the results were referred, she replied saying that she is unable to see when the medicals were referred due to system error and assumed that they would have been referred sometime on last week of March.

Waiting game is on again..


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Today I got the reply from my co. I think my meds are referred. I'm posting here exactly what I got from co.
> ...


Unfortunately, yes, that is referral: whne immigration officers are unable to determine if you meet the health requirement and ask / refer to medical doctors to make the call.


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Guys,
Weekend started and seems like this week only 1 person got the grant... 
Hope something good should happen next week...
Cheers.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

my co told me that my meds will take time. I did not receive any reply from health.strategies so far.


----------



## kaego (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello guys, CO told me my meds where referred sometime in the second week of April, it will take about 1-2 months because oft he backlog. i went back to the hospital afterto confirm if there was anything wrong with my medicals and confirmed that i had gotten a grade A.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

kaego said:


> Hello guys, CO told me my meds where referred sometime in the second week of April, it will take about 1-2 months because oft he backlog. i went back to the hospital afterto confirm if there was anything wrong with my medicals and confirmed that i had gotten a grade A.


Unfortunately it does happen, and DIAC acknowledges that medicals performed in certain countries are referred to MOC regardless of the grading.


----------



## kaego (Apr 26, 2013)

tenten said:


> Unfortunately it does happen, and DIAC acknowledges that medicals performed in certain countries are referred to MOC regardless of the grading.


Thanks Tenten, you are right. i seem to be seeing the trend on this thread.


----------



## 457holder (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't sweat the BP.

Mine was 150/100 (way higher than my usual 130/80). Doc (medibank in Australia) wouldn't even take it a second time saying that he believed that it was high because I'd jogged to the office due to running late for my appointment, and that this was no worry, it wouldn't affect anything... and gave me a grade of A. I had told him I am fairly good at meditation and can drop it to 120/70 given 5 minutes, but he didn't want to bother with it.

Received PR grant letter April 23 with no prior communication from DIAC at all after the acknowledgement of application receipt in 2012.


----------



## rajblr (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi,

Can you share your email address, I had couple of questions w.r.t similar situations with my relative.

Thanks.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

457holder said:


> Don't sweat the BP.
> 
> Mine was 150/100 (way higher than my usual 130/80). Doc (medibank in Australia) wouldn't even take it a second time saying that he believed that it was high because I'd jogged to the office due to running late for my appointment, and that this was no worry, it wouldn't affect anything... and gave me a grade of A. I had told him I am fairly good at meditation and can drop it to 120/70 given 5 minutes, but he didn't want to bother with it.
> 
> Received PR grant letter April 23 with no prior communication from DIAC at all after the acknowledgement of application receipt in 2012.


You are right but sometime you cant do anything if your doctor is sick. Mine was referred bcoz BP was 140/100. My own brother is cardiologist. He said it is quite normal, sometime due to nervousness and anxiety it happen.

I suggest people from bangalore should not go to elbit hospial. They are not good at their work.

I m sure, other hospital will not give much attention to BP.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> You are right but sometime you cant do anything if your doctor is sick. Mine was referred bcoz BP was 140/100. My own brother is cardiologist. He said it is quite normal, sometime due to nervousness and anxiety it happen.
> 
> I suggest people from bangalore should not go to elbit hospial. They are not good at their work.
> 
> I m sure, other hospital will not give much attention to BP.


Remember the clinic doctor is not making any decision on whether you meet the health requirement or not. That is upto DIAC to decide. Doctors record what they observe thats all. So as long as they accurately measure the BP, the doctors opinion will not count towards you meeting the health requirement, but may be taken as health advise for your own well being. 

A single BP measurement, unless markedly high, is not usually cause for concern. So even if the meds are referred, count on the docs at MOC to make a good call.


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Start of the New Week!!! Hope this will bring wave of grants to fellow members!!!
Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Start of the New Week!!! Hope this will bring wave of grants to fellow members!!!
> Good luck to everyone!!!


Yes, I do hope this week is much better. Eng.Mario - I am hoping this one is for you.


----------



## Eng.Mario (Jun 12, 2012)

tenten said:


> Yes, I do hope this week is much better. Eng.Mario - I am hoping this one is for you.


Thanks tenten 
Hope the same to you 
and for everyone to hear the good news very soon :boxing:


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Week started... Lets see who are the lucky ones this week...
All the best guys...


----------



## rajblr (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi,

I have couple of questions w.r.t medicals for my australian PR. 

If applicant or the dependent having a skin disorder, referred as Vitiligo (white patches on the skin) it is very less as of now and the other dependent having hernia (umbilical hernia) caused during pregnancy which most of the women get it during their labor, and not yet operated. Both are not contagious diseases.

Would this be a problem during family medicals. If so, is it recommended to get the hernia operated before going for medicals ?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

rajblr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have couple of questions w.r.t medicals for my australian PR.
> 
> ...


With respect to medicals, 3 things are looked at
i. is the condition of public health concern 
ii. How expensive is it to treat and manage the patient's condition in the next 5 yrs
iii. Are the resources required to treat / manage the condition in short supply in Australia.

I know i have not given a direct answer, but i hope this helps.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Guys do I see right? Someone has deleted all the data in the medicals referred spreadsheet!

That is so wrong!


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Medical Referred Sheet Updated*

Hi Guys

One of my colleagues whose medical was referred first week of January 2013 and cleared. He received VISA grant on 24th April 2013 (190 class) and we assumed that all Medical up to 1st week of January 2013 are cleared but this is not reflected in this excel sheet. Therefore, I am confused. 

May we know what is the last date of medical clear for 189 ? Who knows ?


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

tenten said:


> Guys do I see right? Someone has deleted all the data in the medicals referred spreadsheet!
> 
> That is so wrong!


The data is still there, just click on the Sheet 1 of the Excel Sheet


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

neelarao said:


> The data is still there, just click on the Sheet 1 of the Excel Sheet


so relieved. thanks.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> One of my colleagues whose medical was referred first week of January 2013 and cleared. He received VISA grant on 24th April 2013 (190 class) and we assumed that all Medical up to 1st week of January 2013 are cleared but this is not reflected in this excel sheet. Therefore, I am confused.
> 
> May we know what is the last date of medical clear for 189 ? Who knows ?


Clearing of medicals is a bit more complex because they do not take the same time to be cleared. Since the reasons for referral are different, the MOC will treat each case differently. 189 from as late as 18 Feb have been cleared whilst others from 31 Dec are not yet cleared. But roughly I would say they are finalising Jan referrals at the moment. Lets see how this week goes.


----------



## rajblr (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

So at the beginning of this week, I received a happy surprise in the morning mail. Dreams come true...... My eye not still to believe......I am very glad to confirm that I have received grant mail Exactly after 6 months.

I wish to thank you all for your invaluable support, friendship, transparency and “patience”.

Regards,


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So at the beginning of this week, I received a happy surprise in the morning mail. Dreams come true...... My eye not still to believe......I am very glad to confirm that I have received grant mail Exactly after 6 months.
> 
> ...


Congrats Sukhnav!


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So at the beginning of this week, I received a happy surprise in the morning mail. Dreams come true...... My eye not still to believe......I am very glad to confirm that I have received grant mail Exactly after 6 months.
> 
> ...




Congrats Sukhnav!!!


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So at the beginning of this week, I received a happy surprise in the morning mail. Dreams come true...... My eye not still to believe......I am very glad to confirm that I have received grant mail Exactly after 6 months.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Time to fly off...


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So at the beginning of this week, I received a happy surprise in the morning mail. Dreams come true...... My eye not still to believe......I am very glad to confirm that I have received grant mail Exactly after 6 months.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Enjoy the moment.

I'm happy to see movement of referred medicals.


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So at the beginning of this week, I received a happy surprise in the morning mail. Dreams come true...... My eye not still to believe......I am very glad to confirm that I have received grant mail Exactly after 6 months.
> 
> ...





Congratulations.....:clap2:


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So at the beginning of this week, I received a happy surprise in the morning mail. Dreams come true...... My eye not still to believe......I am very glad to confirm that I have received grant mail Exactly after 6 months.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy....


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations! Sukhnav

QUOTE=sukhnav;1146863]Hey guys,

So at the beginning of this week, I received a happy surprise in the morning mail. Dreams come true...... My eye not still to believe......I am very glad to confirm that I have received grant mail Exactly after 6 months.

I wish to thank you all for your invaluable support, friendship, transparency and “patience”.

Regards,[/QUOTE]


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Congratulations! Sukhnav
> 
> QUOTE=sukhnav;1146863]Hey guys,
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks and best of luck...


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Congrats Sukhnav!


Thanks dear..


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy the moment.
> 
> I'm happy to see movement of referred medicals.


Thanks Tenten,

Wish u all the best...


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy the moment.
> 
> I'm happy to see movement of referred medicals.





sach_1213 said:


> Congrats buddy....


Thanks Dear....


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

panesarkaran said:


> Congratulations.....:clap2:


Thanks and all the best


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Congrats. Time to fly off...


Thanks ... Yes flying soon


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

varuni said:


> Congrats Sukhnav!!!


Thanks dear wish u good luck too


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

*Waiting for medical clearance*

Hi,

Me and my wife applied for RSMS visa application (119 offshore) as DRC on June 27th 2012.

Co allocated:March 12 2013

Co asked only for wife's medicals as my medicals were already cleared since i did it before launching my application

Nomination Approved:March 12th 2013

Wife's Medicals :March 15th 2013


Co Grant:Waiting

After my wifes medicals we are not able to find the exact status of it as it is paper based application.We asked Co regarding the status and he just replied it is not cleared yet.We want to know if the medicals were refered and if yes when it was refered?

Is there a way to find out when it was refered by ourselves..

Your help on this would be highly appreciated


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Visa granted


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

ashish.kundan said:


> Visa granted


Congrats Anish...


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Visa granted


Congrats dear... welcome to the club...


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So at the beginning of this week, I received a happy surprise in the morning mail. Dreams come true...... My eye not still to believe......I am very glad to confirm that I have received grant mail Exactly after 6 months.
> 
> ...


congratulation... seems like u r the first this week...


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Visa granted


Gongratulation... you are the 2nd this week...

2 grant this week...


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Congratulations! Sukhnav
> 
> QUOTE=sukhnav;1146863]Hey guys,
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Congratulations.....:clap2:


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Visa granted


Congratulations . . . . . .:clap2:


----------



## Eng.Mario (Jun 12, 2012)

Many Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

udda said:


> Congrats Anish...


Thank you Udda!


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Eng.Mario said:


> Many Congratulations :clap2:


Thanks and next is yours


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Visa granted


Congrats


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So at the beginning of this week, I received a happy surprise in the morning mail. Dreams come true...... My eye not still to believe......I am very glad to confirm that I have received grant mail Exactly after 6 months.
> 
> ...


Congrats Sukhnav for your grant
All the best!


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

prashant manohara said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my wife applied for RSMS visa application (119 offshore) as DRC on June 27th 2012.
> 
> ...


The best person in this case is your CO only and you will have to pursue your case with him/her.
You may write to "[email protected]" with name, TRN, passport no DOB, but off-late they have stopped responding. Nevertheless, you may try your luck


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Visa granted


Congrats Anish! 

So the justice is delayed, not denied.


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> The best person in this case is your CO only and you will have to pursue your case with him/her.
> You may write to "[email protected]" with name, TRN, passport no DOB, but off-late they have stopped responding. Nevertheless, you may try your luck


Thanks Immiseek for your reply.

I have emailed CO and requested him to provide me the exact status of my spouse's medicals.I am waiting for his reply.

Meanwhile i am not sure if i can ask this question in this forum but please throw me some insight on this if anybody has come/heard about this situation 

My wife has come on visitor visa thrice to Australia till now.The last visit was when our PR was in processing (November 2102).They had granted a 3 month visit visa on the same.Going by the current situation looks like referred medicals takes minimum of 3 months on an average to get cleared.So I was thinking if my wife can apply for a tourist visa again .

Please advise me if it is feasible to apply for a tourist visa at this stage .


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

I mailed health.strategies around 15 days back, didn't get any reply. but I got a reply from my co that they have a backlog since December and my meds would take few more weeks.


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi Madrag,

Can you let me know when you had done your medicals ?? ..Was it referred?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

I did my meds on Apr10, the diagnostic center confirmed that they have uploaded on 15Apr. CO allocated on 15Apr. I mailed about my med status to my co on 18apr. got a reply on 22apr(see the quote below). till now the status on my application page did not change. 



> The online status will not change. Please note that the Medical Officers are currently assessing health assessments undertaken overseas in December therefore it may be some weeks before your results are processed.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Visa granted


Heartiest Congratulations!


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

tenten said:


> Heartiest Congratulations!


Thanks Tenten!


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Congrats Anish!
> 
> So the justice is delayed, not denied.


Thanks Dear!


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Visa granted


Congratulations...... :clap2:


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

madrag said:


> I did my meds on Apr10, the diagnostic center confirmed that they have uploaded on 15Apr. CO allocated on 15Apr. I mailed about my med status to my co on 18apr. got a reply on 22apr(see the quote below). till now the status on my application page did not change.




I had my medicals on 23rd January, 2012.... referred in last week January or first week of February.... And I am still waiting to hear anything about it...... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

madrag said:


> I mailed health.strategies around 15 days back, didn't get any reply. but I got a reply from my co that they have a backlog since December and my meds would take few more weeks.


Pls update your timelines in signatures....


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Congrats Ashish!


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi just an update with the medicals. Got a long email from my CO with regards to my missing medicals. CO has confirmed it's with the MOC and cautioned that at the moment MIC is still processing the Jan applications. Also mentions that no further communication till they get the results which they mention will " take some time". So they cannot process my application till they get the results and no other documents are pending. 
So at least I know that they have the medicals and will be done in due course.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

^so at this pace, it will take 4 more weeks...


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Sorry what pace is that? I'm confused. What's the average time taken to clear reffered cases?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

^well, my co on 22nd wrote to me that they were processing meds taken in December. now your co told you that they are processing jan reports. so I thought that they are taking around a weeks time to clear A months reports... well I am doing too much of math in my head these days :confused2::faint:

btw, my meds link did not disappear yet. what about yours?


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

madrag said:


> ^well, my co on 22nd wrote to me that they were processing meds taken in December. now your co told you that they are processing jan reports. so I thought that they are taking around a weeks time to clear A months reports... well I am doing too much of math in my head these days :confused2::faint:
> 
> btw, my meds link did not disappear yet. what about yours?



No need to worry about the pace at which they are processing the referred cases... because only they know about their pace..... sometime they say that they are processing January cases... sometimes they say that they are processing December cases..... Only God knows what exactly they are processing....


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Madrag mine still the same no change


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Well mine said it will take some time before I get results. So quite unsure what time frame is " sometime" even the CO doesn't know. All up to the MOC department.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

^my CO said it will take "some weeks".:shocked:


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Well mine said it will take some time before I get results. So quite unsure what time frame is " sometime" even the CO doesn't know. All up to the MOC department.


Current time frame is an average of 95 days from the date its referred.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Folks,


Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03. 


It was a sweet short journey and labour of 8 months which finally paid off.



All the best to all those awaiting their grant and also to those who are in the middle of the process.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> 
> Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03.
> ...


Now you have a bigger task.Job hunt.All the best


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

I know its frustrating to wait for the meds to clear.To ease the anxiety 1 average time frame is 8 or 12 weeks from the date the meds are refered.2 same for not yet finalised cases 3 email CO about the meds only after submitting all the documents,CO SLA is 7 days.email the CO again only after 7 days as a gentle followup.4 I know its not easy but we need to take ourminds off this and enjoy today.We will lose 90 days in anxiety . 5 Above all if you do not have major health problems meds will eventually get cleared.


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> 
> Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03.
> ...


Congrattsss..........:clap2:


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> 
> Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03.
> ...


Congrats Dear!


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Now you have a bigger task.Job hunt.All the best


Yup, but there is still some time for that since I won't land there before Jan'14


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Congrats Dear!


Thanks Ashish


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Badrika said:


> Congrattsss..........:clap2:


 Thanks Badrika


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Current time frame is an average of 95 days from the date its referred.


Thanks Megha.


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

Guys.. . can somebody shed some light on the below comments received frin CO.....

"Chest specialist (or chest clinic) investigation and report required for current status regarding tuberculosis. A recent chest x-ray showed Rul opacityPlease include the following information:-Clinical examination findings;- Old chest x-rays for comparison (if available)- Repeat PA image at the completion of cultures- Any previous reports regarding any treatment of tuberculosis;-Results of 3 current smears and cultures (sputum samples taken on 3 different mornings, or other appropriate specimens as clinically indicated) and cultures for Mycobacterium tuberculosis ((plus DST where available if cultures are positive).Please exclude other pathology that could cause the abnormal x-ray findings as described above."


----------



## Eng.Mario (Jun 12, 2012)

*Visa granted*

Just was Checking the VEVO Site .. as i do every morning since 4 months
Every time , 
it was saying " you don't have a Visa" :ranger:

BUT This morning .. 
Oh my Dear GOD 
VISA GRANTED 
i still can't believe my eyes .. 

My medicals were referred 31/12/2012
Brisbane Team 33 CO initials AM
Visa Granted 1/5/2013

Thank you all for your support
really hope for all to have the grant very very soon :clap2:


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Eng.Mario said:


> Just was Checking the VEVO Site .. as i do every morning since 4 months
> Every time ,
> it was saying " you don't have a Visa" :ranger:
> 
> ...


Hey Eng.Mario,

Thats a great news. I was expecting this in this week. Long wait is over. Enjoy Man...


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Eng.Mario said:


> Just was Checking the VEVO Site .. as i do every morning since 4 months
> Every time ,
> it was saying " you don't have a Visa" :ranger:
> 
> ...


congrats :clap2:


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Dear Expats,
Can you tell us the possibility of getting visa granted if the primary applicant is *positive for Hepatitis B* and rest all the medical reports are fine? Both me and my spouse are working in IT field. 

We completed the health check a week back and I declared upfront that I have Hep B positive in my body, but a carrier. Not taking any medication for that, just checking the LFT twice a year.

So the question is : Will this be a problem for getting the visa (189) as an IT professional with Hep B positive? Has anyone with the same scenario got the visa before? Please suggest.

Invitation: 04/02/2013
Lodged : 06/03/2013
CO : 18/04/2013
Health : 20/04/2013
Grant : ???

Thanks,
Vjf


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> 
> Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03.
> ...


Congrats buddy!!!

Good to hear that MOC is clearing medicals referred in March.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

outlander said:


> Congrats buddy!!!
> 
> Good to hear that MOC is clearing medicals referred in March.


Thanks outlander!

Looks like the meds with grade "A" which go directly to MOC without referral from CO, are taken on fast path.

All the best for your grant


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Eng.Mario said:


> Just was Checking the VEVO Site .. as i do every morning since 4 months
> Every time ,
> it was saying " you don't have a Visa" :ranger:
> 
> ...


Congratulation man... u r the 4th by this time...


----------



## cool (Aug 1, 2012)

*Visa Granted*

With an immense pleasure, I would like to share you that my Visa was granted this morning.

My medicals were referred on 17/1/2013
Adelaide Team 2 CO initials RL
Visa Granted 1/5/2013

Thanking each of you for providing your kind support in sharing information and guiding others.


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

cool said:


> With an immense pleasure, I would like to share you that my Visa was granted this morning.
> 
> My medicals were referred on 17/1/2013
> Adelaide Team 2 CO initials RL
> ...


Congratulation...

Is it possible for you to post your timeline...?


----------



## fighter (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Is it possible to find out whether medical has been referred or finalized by calling DIAC at +611300364613...Thanks


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Eng.Mario said:


> Just was Checking the VEVO Site .. as i do every morning since 4 months
> Every time ,
> it was saying " you don't have a Visa" :ranger:
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy.... Time to celebrate now


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

cool said:


> With an immense pleasure, I would like to share you that my Visa was granted this morning.
> 
> My medicals were referred on 17/1/2013
> Adelaide Team 2 CO initials RL
> ...


Congrats buddy


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear Forumates

Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.

The journey has been adventurous but my case was very simple as I have been in the same place and central govt. R&D job from the time I left college. Though an ex-NRI my international visits too were surprisingly less in the last ten years. And I wholeheartedly thank each and every one in this forum to have helped in the process by taking their time in sharing their experiences, situation, timelines and mostly the step by step guidance. Special thanks to Superm, VVV, Findraj, TENTEN, Shabana, Immiseek and others who i have missed.

Reason for delay has been that my Wife's Medicals were B graded and Had been referred to MOC I guess. I have never received any Correspondence from them as her X-Ray issue was not anything to worry about and neither was I told by CO requesting to take Medical undertaking. MOC is processing small not-so-serious pending medical cases immediately irrespective of the visa type 189 / 190. The processing time depends on the applicant profession and medical history or case. The Visa type considered is just for priority processing purpose. 

*Changes you notice is once your granted: *

1) Two auto generated mails from CO and SkillSelect. CO mail will have a PDF attachment with a 6 page grant letter. SkillSelect mail will contain reason for suspension. The same will be reflected in the online account. 

2) The status changes in the eVisa Account before the grant cannot be considered too seriously as for some there wont be any change and some will have proper status changes, may be depends on the CO if he/she wishes to update etc. while granting.

3) You will have a GRANT Letter link in pdf format in the Next Steps (eVisa Account) with status "Letter Created" and all the previous docs list with its status will disappear. The same will be seen for Main applicant and Secondary Applicant. 

Our (Main & Secondary applicant(s)) last date to validate the Grant is 05 January 2013. Have to prepare and start making our migration plan. My timelines are updated in the sheets 189 Aspirants & Medical Referred as well as my Signature.

My CONGRATULATIONS and BEST WISHES to all who share the good news with me today as well as other who are expecting the grant!!!! I am always available to render help and support to the forumates waiting for their Visa outcomes and wish to be in touch with everyone in future; be it in the forum or in Australia.

*Thanks & Warm Regards,

Zaki*


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Dear Forumates
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> ...


Congrats :clap2:
Its good to hear many people getting the g-mail.


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Dear Forumates
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> ...


Congrates on getting the grant of Visa


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrats zakisaleem!!!!

Very happy for you....my wife has also done her medicals in india around the same time (march 15th 2013).We are still waiting on her medicals to be granted.

Can you please let me know why health undertaking is needed ???.....do hospital authorities in india confirm that a patient is graded A or B after the medical exams ???..because when my wife checked with the hospital authorities on her grading they told that we wouldn't be able to provide that information.


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Congratulations....


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Dear Forumates
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> ...


Congrats Zaki...


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi TenTen

Thank you for your timely analysis and providing hope to many through your Medical Referred sheet and data collection. What I observed is that MOC is not looking at the visa type 189 /190 though there is a priority processing which is to separate both the cases to handle and process referred medicals better. In the last Month (April) they have been, I guess, are separating applicant cases within the individual visa type, by putting them under serious, medium serious and non serious categories, irrespective of the visa processing times mentioned. The data in the medical worksheet clearly gives a clue and of course there is a time line for MOC to wrap up the pending cases before 1st June or July which is the new cycle for the next year, with may be, modified rules. 

Mailing health strategies is a waste as they are third party contractors to handle ehealth online system and application related queries. Global health are technical people to answer to your health status but they are busy and discourage applicants to mail them directly. CO is the only point of contact. Some Cos go the extra mile to get info from MOC about applicant health status and some COs only respond to applicants if they have got an outcome from MOC. 

My suggestions to applicants is to keep in touch with the CO through mail and worst case phone as there is not point calling DIAC and wasting time and money.

I got a mail from Health strategies yesterday which i will share in my next thread for reference.

I wish to be in touch with you through this forum and also wish to meet you in Australia. Wish you my best for your speedy grant. Your meds are delayed mainly because of the profession as they would take extra time in processing the same irrespective of your grade.

Thanks Again

Zaki


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

prashant manohara said:


> Congrats zakisaleem!!!!
> 
> Very happy for you....my wife has also done her medicals in india around the same time (march 15th 2013).We are still waiting on her medicals to be granted.
> 
> Can you please let me know why health undertaking is needed ???.....do hospital authorities in india confirm that a patient is graded A or B after the medical exams ???..because when my wife checked with the hospital authorities on her grading they told that we wouldn't be able to provide that information.


Hi prashant

Thank you. My wifes meds were done on 23rd feb along with me. Her was uploaded by hospital on 11 th Mar and may be reffered to MOC on 22nd 0r 23rd as this is the time her med link disappeared from the eVisa account. 

I noticed that some hospitals are kind enough to give the grade and some are very strict. So that depends on the Hospital. Irrespective of the grade all meds does go to MOC and they finalize it or refer it depending on the occupation and seriousness of the medical report/case. Mainly they are irked by any small issue in the Chest Xray or Blood finding related to HIV or HEP B/C etc, Detectable Cancer with the limited test they do...

Once your meds are referred MOC will surely respond if they require anything from you say further tests related to the medical findings or medical undertaking. 

Medical undertaking is mainly for people who have had a history or under taking medication for a current med condition etc. Its a form where you declare that within 28 days of arrival at aussie land you will do your meds in Medibank and submit the report to the concerned. 

In my case MOC didnt contact, I dont even know when exactly it was referred or finalized but my CO directly gave me the grant after i guess 50 days of me being allocated to her.

Hope the above helps.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

cool said:


> With an immense pleasure, I would like to share you that my Visa was granted this morning.
> 
> My medicals were referred on 17/1/2013
> Adelaide Team 2 CO initials RL
> ...


Wow. Congrats!


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Eng.Mario said:


> Just was Checking the VEVO Site .. as i do every morning since 4 months
> Every time ,
> it was saying " you don't have a Visa" :ranger:
> 
> ...


Congratulation!


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks a ton....This information really helps.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi prashant
> 
> Thank you. My wifes meds were done on 23rd feb along with me. Her was uploaded by hospital on 11 th Mar and may be reffered to MOC on 22nd 0r 23rd as this is the time her med link disappeared from the eVisa account.
> 
> ...


Congratulation Zaki! Nice to see that so many people are getting grant.
Eventually everyone will get visa believe me. I understand the pain of waiting. My best wishes for all.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03.
> 
> ...


Great to know congrats and all the best


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Dear Forumates
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> ...


congrate and all the best or your future:clap2:


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

cool said:


> With an immense pleasure, I would like to share you that my Visa was granted this morning.
> 
> My medicals were referred on 17/1/2013
> Adelaide Team 2 CO initials RL
> ...


hi cool, now you are really cool right?? congrates and all the best..

I am also in Chennai, and waiting since 2 mnths after medicals in Feb..please wish me and others good luck too..


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Eng.Mario said:


> Just was Checking the VEVO Site .. as i do every morning since 4 months
> Every time ,
> it was saying " you don't have a Visa" :ranger:
> 
> ...


Like I said Eng.Mario, this is your week. Enjoy!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

panesarkaran said:


> Guys.. . can somebody shed some light on the below comments received frin CO.....
> 
> "Chest specialist (or chest clinic) investigation and report required for current status regarding tuberculosis. A recent chest x-ray showed Rul opacityPlease include the following information:-Clinical examination findings;- Old chest x-rays for comparison (if available)- Repeat PA image at the completion of cultures- Any previous reports regarding any treatment of tuberculosis;-Results of 3 current smears and cultures (sputum samples taken on 3 different mornings, or other appropriate specimens as clinically indicated) and cultures for Mycobacterium tuberculosis ((plus DST where available if cultures are positive).Please exclude other pathology that could cause the abnormal x-ray findings as described above."


Your Chest ray showed opacity, which could indicate past or current Tuberculosis. So you will need a specialist to investigate your situation further as directed by CO and submit results of their findings to CO. These investigations will include sputum smears and cultures to check for TB. Once you give the mail form CO to the specialist/panel doctor, they will know what to do.What I do not know is whether you choose any specialist of your choice or you must be directed by your panel doctor.

All the best.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

cool said:


> With an immense pleasure, I would like to share you that my Visa was granted this morning.
> 
> My medicals were referred on 17/1/2013
> Adelaide Team 2 CO initials RL
> ...


Congratulations cool.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi TenTen
> 
> Thank you for your timely analysis and providing hope to many through your Medical Referred sheet and data collection. What I observed is that MOC is not looking at the visa type 189 /190 though there is a priority processing which is to separate both the cases to handle and process referred medicals better. In the last Month (April) they have been, I guess, are separating applicant cases within the individual visa type, by putting them under serious, medium serious and non serious categories, irrespective of the visa processing times mentioned. The data in the medical worksheet clearly gives a clue and of course there is a time line for MOC to wrap up the pending cases before 1st June or July which is the new cycle for the next year, with may be, modified rules.
> 
> ...


Thanks Zaki.

Honestly, the medicals referred sheet is the work of lakshmi. I just bounced off ideas with him and he made the sheet. Al I have done is encourage members to use it and tweak it a bit here and there. Its the work of community members, but thanks for the acknowledgement.

You observations concerning 189/190 are on point. there is little, if any variation in referred medicals for these.

Concerning 1st July deadline. The anticipated rush may not be seen. I think applications that have CO allocated and already referred will not be affected by any policy changes. DIAC will issue a statement for any change with an implementation date and affected groups. (e.g all application received after 30th June 2013).

Will be patiently waiting for my meds and would definitely keep in touch with you. God willing, I too will get my grant and we will meet in the land of Cricket, Rugby and great coastlines.


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats to each and everyone who received their grant today!


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

tenten said:


> Thanks Zaki.
> 
> Honestly, the medicals referred sheet is the work of lakshmi. I just bounced off ideas with him and he made the sheet. Al I have done is encourage members to use it and tweak it a bit here and there. Its the work of community members, but thanks for the acknowledgement.
> 
> ...


Hi tenten

You would surely get the grant hopefully this month. Yes we can meet up in aussie land if god forbids. My well wishes to you. R u a single applicant or u hv dependents too.

Actually when i meant abt jul 1st deadline i meant that they would like to clear the back log for post july batches to be processed effectively. And of course ppl currently wit CO allocated and visa invite will not be affected by new rule changes. 

And thanks lakshmi for the sheet.

Regrds zaki

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

The response i got frm health strategies when i mailed them 15 days back querying about my wifes medicals...

Hope the below helps.

Regrds zaki

Dear Zaki

The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC.

Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations once they have been received by DIAC resides with the Global Health office in Sydney. However, they are currently experiencing a significant backlog of work. Please do not contact them directly regarding the status of health examinations- it is better that they focus their efforts on finalising outstanding medicals.

It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for the visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary.

A list of contacts for visa processing centres is available on the DIAC website: http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/visa-enquiries/

Regards, Gerry Williams Health Strategies and Coordination Section Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) Email: [email protected] Fax: +61 2 6264 1380

people our business

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

Dear All,
I am really happy to share a good news with you all guys. I got the golden mail today. I just open my inbox in early morning from my bed and just jumped!! 

My Med were referred on 30th January. You can view my timeline from my signature. 

CO: AM From Team 33

Thanks


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

loonq said:


> Dear All,
> I am really happy to share a good news with you all guys. I got the golden mail today. I just open my inbox in early morning from my bed and just jumped!!
> 
> My Med were referred on 30th January. You can view my timeline from my signature.
> ...


Congratulations man... 
based on your time line seems like it took 3 months... from the time your medical was refered...

I hope mine will also come next week as my mdeical was refered on 7th Feb...
Just praying...


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Just received a mail from health strategies 

_Chest specialist (or chest clinic) investigation and report required for current status regarding
tuberculosis. A recent chest x-ray showed RLL infiltrates Please include the following
information:- Clinical examination findings;- Old chest x-rays for comparison (if available)-
Repeat PA image at the completion of cultures- Any previous reports regarding any treatment
of tuberculosis;- Results of 3 current smears and cultures (sputum samples taken on 3 different
mornings, or other appropriate specimens as clinically indicated) and cultures for Mycobacterium
tuberculosis ((plus DST where available if cultures are positive).Please exclude other pathology
that could cause the abnormal x-ray findings as described above.Note past istory of treatment
for TB. Old films are in transit, not yet received at 2/5/2013 but would be very useful._​
Questions 
1. Will I be required sputum test? As I know, sputum test will take two months.
2. We have sent the old films in courier also in the medical clinic around February 20,. I am not sure how MOC has not received it (in transit)... How can I check if it is lost?
3. Has anybody here had the same experience/situation? What tests has been done?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Great Morning Friends,

Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.

Regards,

Tenten


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good news tenten...........

when r u planning to arrive AUS and where?.......

When is ur entry deadline to arrive?........


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> ...


Congratulation on the grant...


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> ...


Great morning it is... Congrats TenTen...


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> ...


Awesome news!! Congrats!


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats to all...I have a question.
Hi, one of my friend's son's results are sent for further medical reference. the kid is having "hyper active attention deficit" . it is more than 3 weeks and he is worried about the out come. What are his chances, and how long do they take to finalise the results. 
He is in Mainstream school. His IQ test revealed that he is like any other Kid. The psychiatrist who assessed the kid seems to have told my friend that he is alright and kid should not be any reason for trouble in getting visa. But the delay of three weeks since the medical reports uploaded is making him worried about the visa. Can somebody throw some light ? Will this be rejected.


----------



## Arjey (Feb 5, 2013)

Lots of forum mates on this thread seem to have got grants in last 2 weeks. Congratulations to all!!!! 

My case was referred around 8 March (not sure of the exact date). The reports were graded B due to past TB. TB that was diagnosed and cured around 15 years back. Among the cases that were finalized, were there any with history of TB? 
In our case the x-ray showed that there was no active TB. Will the MOC ask for more tests?


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> ...


Congrats Man


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Thanks for the good news tenten...........
> 
> when r u planning to arrive AUS and where?.......
> 
> When is ur entry deadline to arrive?........





mohitsharan said:


> Congratulation on the grant...





udda said:


> Great morning it is... Congrats TenTen...





AlmostinOz said:


> Awesome news!! Congrats!


Thank you my fellow friends. I thank you so much and am wishing you get grants very soon. This is the thread of the patient ones - sometimes forced to be patient. I salute you and wih you all the best.

I do not have concrete plans yet. I must enter by 7 Jan 2014 (12 months after PCC of the counry I currently reside). We will probably visit Aus for validation sometime in the second half of this year, then move next year.


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

We have completed my wife Urine Retest on 13 th April and still the organize your health examination link is there. So I mailed my case officer asking for the status. She replied Like "I have the result of you and your child but your spouse 's results are not yet attached." Is it means my wife case is referred ? 
Hospital Admin team confirm that reports already submitted ..


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi TenTen

Congrats Man...!!!! couldn't believe my well wishes to you came true... Amazing news... I too am planning to make a visit some where in Aug-Sept time frame... All the best and hope we can catch up.. Which place are you planning to head towards... I am planning to go to Sydney...

Anayways Enjoy, have a blast and not to forget HAIL MOC / DIAC for speeding up their process... Surely gives hopes to others...

Regards

Zaki


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats to all you have got the golden email...I have a question..I am new to this Forum
Hi, my son's results are sent for further medical reference. the kid is having "hyper active attention deficit" . it is more than 3 months and we are worried about the out come. What are his chances, and how long do they take to finalise the results. 
He is in Mainstream school. His IQ test revealed that he is like any other Kid. The psychiatrist who assessed the kid seems to have told my friend that he is alright and kid should not be any reason for trouble in getting visa. But the delay of three weeks since the medical reports uploaded is making him worried about the visa. Can somebody throw some light ? Will this be rejected.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> ...


This is the most awaited grant...... Congrats and best of luck for future.....

Regards,


----------



## ansh (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulation to all grant Holders.

I have one question, I took my Medicals on 19th Apr. And now medical link is gone on my evisa.

But does that mean, Mine and my Wife's Medicals have not been referred 

Regards


----------



## flyoz (May 2, 2013)

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## flyoz (May 2, 2013)

I'm new to this forum and would like to know what could be the reasons for meds being referred and I can see that some of the members with referral in Feb are still waiting whereas others from March have got them cleared, What could be their strategy?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> ...


Congrats.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

ansh said:


> Congratulation to all grant Holders.
> 
> I have one question, I took my Medicals on 19th Apr. And now medical link is gone on my evisa.
> 
> ...


No you can not assume that your medical was not referred with that. It is an indication of medical have uploaded by hospital.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Tenten.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

sriram.sv said:


> Congrats to all you have got the golden email...I have a question..I am new to this Forum
> Hi, my son's results are sent for further medical reference. the kid is having "hyper active attention deficit" . it is more than 3 months and we are worried about the out come. What are his chances, and how long do they take to finalise the results.
> He is in Mainstream school. His IQ test revealed that he is like any other Kid. The psychiatrist who assessed the kid seems to have told my friend that he is alright and kid should not be any reason for trouble in getting visa. But the delay of three weeks since the medical reports uploaded is making him worried about the visa. Can somebody throw some light ? Will this be rejected.


ADHD should not be a problem. Right now average turn around time for these cases is 90 days.you sgould get the grant within that.Did the CO ask you to do any additional tests?If yes once you submit them it should clear soon. They just want to make sure that everything is fine and no burden on Australian health care.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> ...


congrates tenten..all the best to enter into a bright new world with the best quality of life..in beautiful land of Australia..I just love this country, I have been twice and then decided to move there forever..


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Arjey said:


> Lots of forum mates on this thread seem to have got grants in last 2 weeks. Congratulations to all!!!!
> 
> My case was referred around 8 March (not sure of the exact date). The reports were graded B due to past TB. TB that was diagnosed and cured around 15 years back. Among the cases that were finalized, were there any with history of TB?
> In our case the x-ray showed that there was no active TB. Will the MOC ask for more tests?


Moc would ask for more tests if they find scarring on the lungs.since its cured now dont worry as eventually you will get the grant.current turnaround days are 90 days.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi TenTen
> 
> Congrats Man...!!!! couldn't believe my well wishes to you came true... Amazing news... I too am planning to make a visit some where in Aug-Sept time frame... All the best and hope we can catch up.. Which place are you planning to head towards... I am planning to go to Sydney...
> 
> ...


Zaki,

Wow, thanks man, still taking it in. Your wish did come true. Will probably be heading to Sydney as well. We should catch up when we get there. I will keep you posted of my travel plans and I am sure you will do the same.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you all for your warmest wishes. I have no idea what you guys look like , but a have had a glimpse of what your hearts hold. Thank you for helping me find my feet on this forum: yes a was a newbie at some point too. And thank you for all your inspiring posts, for your questions and your answers, your advice and your criticism. I am happy to be part of this forum.

I wish you all sucess in your endeavours: from skills assessment, Co allocation, grants and relocation to Aus. Of course I wish you all settle happily and gainfully in Australia.

My family will be visiting Australia later this year, probably just to validate the visas then we will relocate next year.

Tenten.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Moc would ask for more tests if they find scarring on the lungs.since its cured now dont worry as eventually you will get the grant.current turnaround days are 90 days.


I got email from MOC asking for additional test. See, if I did the test and clinic uploads it, I have to wait for another 90 days in the queue?

Thanks,


----------



## Haseeb.hasan (Mar 31, 2013)

hi Guys.... congrats firstly to all who got there grant...and no doubt this forum is a great help in all of the processes.....i want to know about medical.
i had appeared in IOM in my city on 29 apr....please tell me how much it will take them to upload the Medical also i am quite concerned about the results and i have never been to such extent of medical...how can i get the results also?


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

mabilasik said:


> I got email from MOC asking for additional test. See, if I did the test and clinic uploads it, I have to wait for another 90 days in the queue?
> 
> Thanks,


Yes.But looking at the grants on the forum the process is speeding up.


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> ...


Congratts....Welcome to the club...!!!:clap2:


----------



## zax (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello Everyone

I have done my medicals done through one of the clinics where eHealth facility is available. After few days when I checked with CO on status, he replied that medicals have been referred and he doesnt know why.

My assumption till now that it is CO who checks the medicals and refer to MOC if they see any abnormality. Isnt it the case ? Can someone please reply


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

zax said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I have done my medicals done through one of the clinics where eHealth facility is available. After few days when I checked with CO on status, he replied that medicals have been referred and he doesnt know why.
> 
> My assumption till now that it is CO who checks the medicals and refer to MOC if they see any abnormality. Isnt it the case ? Can someone please reply


Hi Zax,

As per my experience, CO will not tell you why it is referred eventhough he/she is aware of it. In my own case I called clinic and they told me what abnormalities they found in my test result.

Regards,


----------



## zax (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Ashish.

Sorry forgot to mention in the first post that I have also called clinic to verify the same. Panel doctor confirmed that everything was normal and they also mentioned that if they see any abnormalities they inform candidate also.

If CO doesnt know why then who will forward the reports to MOC ?


----------



## Siddiqui (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear Members 

I will really appreciate if anyone has anything to say about my case...

we (my self, my wife & our kids) appeared for the medicals on the same day however my and kids medicals were referred on the same date but my wife's medical were refferred after two days of our referral.

Now the status page says that mine and kids medicals are finalised on 24/4/13 however my wife's status is still referred ....

can anyone has any idea why ?

and by what time should i expect my wife's meds to be finalized?

should i write to my CO or wait patiently ?

Please advice


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Siddiqui said:


> Dear Members
> 
> I will really appreciate if anyone has anything to say about my case...
> 
> ...


Hi there! 

When was your wife's meds referred? 

Currently, referred meds take 3-4 months to clear according to my CO.


----------



## Siddiqui (Apr 28, 2013)

Our meds were referred on 2/4/13 and wife's were referred on 5/4/13


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

After a long wait,
My Co replied that she is able to see the medicals and the same has been referred to MOC. . This wait is killing. An other 3- 4 months of wait again. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

tenten said:


> Thank you all for your warmest wishes. I have no idea what you guys look like , but a have had a glimpse of what your hearts hold. Thank you for helping me find my feet on this forum: yes a was a newbie at some point too. And thank you for all your inspiring posts, for your questions and your answers, your advice and your criticism. I am happy to be part of this forum.
> 
> I wish you all sucess in your endeavours: from skills assessment, Co allocation, grants and relocation to Aus. Of course I wish you all settle happily and gainfully in Australia.
> 
> ...


Congrats TenTen.. Happy for you...:clap2:


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Siddiqui said:


> Our meds were referred on 2/4/13 and wife's were referred on 5/4/13


Sorry you'll have to be patient. There is currently a huge backlog in referred meds. They started processing February's referred meds now.


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning 
Thank you all for your support and help. 

For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
As per CO, they were referred sometime in last week of March (so I assumed that they were referred on 29th march).
so it took around 1 month for MOC to clear meds and the algorithm that MOC uses to process medicals still remains a mystery.

All the best for my forum mates who are waiting for their grant.
i'll be around in expatforum and happy to help if you have any questions to the best of my knowledge.
Thanks again and wish you all success.Expatforum rockzz


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

outlander said:


> I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning
> Thank you all for your support and help.
> 
> For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
> ...


Congrats Outlander....


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

outlander said:


> I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning
> Thank you all for your support and help.
> 
> For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
> ...


Congrats!! Great news!!


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

outlander said:


> I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning
> Thank you all for your support and help.
> 
> For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
> ...


Congrats. Which subclass u applied for?


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

reehan said:


> congrats. Which subclass u applied for?


189


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

udda said:


> Congrats Outlander....


Thanks for your wishes udda..

I wish you will get your grant soon


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear All

Sorry couldn't respond to all the congratulatory responses as I got held up reading the next steps for migration from booking tickets, taking leave, post landing plans, finances etc. To be frank I almost sank with the amount of information on the websites and kind off confused with the many plans. I know I can confidently rely on this forum for any doubts and is the best hub to share and gain experiences in this regard.

I wholeheartedly thank each and every one again for all the likes and well wishes. Also I wish all who, are granted and waiting for their grant for a fruitful journey during this complete process. Patience is the key and the long wait might lead us to a lot of permission regarding our pre and post visa process. This forum and its members are always there to depend on for any issues related to your case and surely raise your hopes. We are like one big online family.... 

Warmest Regards

Zaki


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

There are few January referrals still there until medical get finalized (According to spread sheet) .

pbuilder, emransaeed, new, biaraz1, panesarkaran are those applicants. 

If you all are observing this forum posts, can you all please confirm the status as still pending or can some one please update forum mates regarding their medical status for the benefit of all the members. 

Thanks.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

udda said:


> There are few January referrals still there until medical get finalized (According to spread sheet) .
> 
> pbuilder, emransaeed, new, biaraz1, panesarkaran are those applicants.
> 
> ...


I checked almost all of the names on the forum.couple of them gotthe grant but did notupdate the sheet.i have updated those.rest of them could not trace anything.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> I checked almost all of the names on the forum.couple of them gotthe grant but did notupdate the sheet.i have updated those.rest of them could not trace anything.


Thanks a lot Megha... I can not see the updated sheet yet. Can you please recheck.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

udda said:


> Thanks a lot Megha... I can not see the updated sheet yet. Can you please recheck.


hi udda, just now i added my details in sprd sht after you..
I think next wk should be for people from 8th to 13 feb refer cases, and hope following wk would be ours..


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> hi udda, just now i added my details in sprd sht after you..
> I think next wk should be for people from 8th to 13 feb refer cases, and hope following wk would be ours..


Hi lucky,

I also think you are correct in this matter. 

I have another idea as well. I think CO also have some role in this.. What I mean is, even though medicals are finalized, depending on the CO grant date might vary.


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi meha, 
Thanks for the response. Yes we did take the additional tests mentioned by MOC and the hospital uploaded the documents. It is 80 days now after the results are uploaded by the hospital.


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

Please let me know where i can have a view of the spreadsheet??


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

prashant manohara said:


> Please let me know where i can have a view of the spreadsheet??


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiScAgscUVOcdHBuNTJqdl9QWERDeDBMMXQ1cFhTVlE#gid=0


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

thankyou udda


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

udda said:


> There are few January referrals still there until medical get finalized (According to spread sheet) .
> 
> pbuilder, emransaeed, new, biaraz1, panesarkaran are those applicants.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I know many jan referrals including me still waiting  mine is 25th jan ... any idea wn is my turn???


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

biaraz1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know many jan referrals including me still waiting  mine is 25th jan ... any idea wn is my turn???


Hi Biaraz,

Dont worry my friend you can expect grant letter any time during next week, with the current trend of medical clearing.

Cheer Up...


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

congrats to all who got their grants...

plenty of us are waiting for quite some time.

mine...my spouse meds are referred from 3rd jan 2013..MOC requested further test and it was done and sent on 16th Jan...GH received it on 18th Jan and 15th April CO said they (GH) do not have any record of medicals for him. so she asked to send and scanned report which we did it on 17th April and yesterday, 2nd May she says she did not receive them emailed report however according to the clinic they say they have sent it. and today i asked the clinic to send another one which they did.

My CO responds to mails but she is sometimes late and she will give the reasons as why she couldnt mail me earlier and everytime its...I WAS ON LEAVE ....

We are so frustated with this delay....If the reports have gone today I dnt know how long it will take them to process...I even asked my CO to ask GH to priority process my case as we have been waiting since 18th Jan for meds to be cleared and then GH loosing our reports..
well ours its a paper based meds..

it so carelessness of them, being a professional institute in such a developed country this thing is happening...loosing medical reports ...both the paper based and e health reports being lost...


----------



## Dusty1234 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi
Im new to this, but registered in March. but I could not find the post (rather a question) I've done. any one can help?


----------



## Dusty1234 (Mar 18, 2013)

hi
My key question. 
I've been asked to do sputum test and said it'll take around 8 weeks to get the results. I want to know anyone else who's gone thru this and what are the status they are in or what were the answers they received. (In case it's diagnosed with an issue and in case when it has not issues)
Please let me know


----------



## Dusty1234 (Mar 18, 2013)

biaraz1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know many jan referrals including me still waiting  mine is 25th jan ... any idea wn is my turn???


Hi
Mine was refered around the same perios and I've got a reply. But not a good one, I was referred to further testing.
Hopefully you will get a reply soon.


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

udda said:


> Hi Biaraz,
> 
> Dont worry my friend you can expect grant letter any time during next week, with the current trend of medical clearing.
> 
> Cheer Up...


Thanks dude


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

I also have a question here...

I have been hearing from some people that additional tests are required....I want to know if applicants are asked for additional reports soon after the case is referred or does one have to wait 90 days average period for them to ask for additional reports in case it is needed for that applicant....

i understand that the timelines varies from case to case basis.Still want to get an idea on how things work after the referral period.

Please share your thoughts if any .


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

prashant manohara said:


> I also have a question here...
> 
> I have been hearing from some people that additional tests are required....I want to know if applicants are asked for additional reports soon after the case is referred or does one have to wait 90 days average period for them to ask for additional reports in case it is needed for that applicant....
> 
> ...


They normally ask for additional tests when the case is refered and get back to the results in about 90 days.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> They normally ask for additional tests when the case is refered and get back to the results in about 90 days.


In my case medical was referred after additional test.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> They normally ask for additional tests when the case is refered and get back to the results in about 90 days.


It's hard to predict when are how they go about finalizing each case. On another forum, a person got their meds referred in mid April and now got their grant already in less than a month. Perhaps the level of med severity and the country where the med was done are involved? We just speculate. Gathering information to get the general idea where they are at helps to an extent but it will not give us a clear picture on how they do this job. 

My case is that i was asked for more tests, which I did and the paper based docs were signed as received today. How about I keep you guys posted?


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> In my case medical was referred after additional test.


Are you saying 11 January from your signature was the date when your additional tests were referred? If you don't mind, when was your original tests?


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

> Are you saying 11 January from your signature was the date when your additional tests were referred? If you don't mind, when was your original tests?


First Medical test 28th Dec,
Additional test on 4th Jan
Appointment for additional test date 7th Jan
Referred on 11th Jan


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

prashant manohara said:


> I also have a question here...
> 
> I have been hearing from some people that additional tests are required....I want to know if applicants are asked for additional reports soon after the case is referred or does one have to wait 90 days average period for them to ask for additional reports in case it is needed for that applicant....
> 
> ...


Yes. It was slightly more than 3 months before I was told to go for more tests, but now the process seems to speed up, at that time, as we recall, the huge backlog of the so-called November case slowed other month cases down.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> First Medical test 28th Dec,
> Additional test on 4th Jan
> Appointment for additional test date 7th Jan
> Referred on 11th Jan


Let's see how my case goes.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

> Let's see how my case goes.


Don't worry. Definitely your visa will arrive. Its a matter of time.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Can anybody give a quick reply?
We got my husband's n our daughter's medicals done on 2nd of May. I asked the medical centre today, they said the medicals are clear n there was no problem in them and that they have uploaded the medicals.. So does that mean that the medicals wont be referred?


----------



## sss.shastry (Mar 15, 2013)

All,

Please share your experience thoughts on below questions:

1. In what cases, Meds are referred?
2. Does high BP numbers (130-140/80-90) attract chances of Meds being referred?

I've my Med Apt tomorrow and for last one week, my BP numbers are hovering around 130-140. Is it something to worry? should I postpone my Apt and work on bringing them down and then go for Medical test?

~Venkat


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> Can anybody give a quick reply?
> We got my husband's n our daughter's medicals done on 2nd of May. I asked the medical centre today, they said the medicals are clear n there was no problem in them and that they have uploaded the medicals.. So does that mean that the medicals wont be referred?


We never know, some cases where docs are given an A grade, still get refferred. You need to contact your CO after, i would say a few days or so, to see if they have recieved all the uploaded documents or otherwise referred some or all of your family. I saw a case where a guy's CO got all his other family members' but his and told him his med may be referred; however, after a few months they found out his documents got lost in the space. It is just sad ... You can read more about other people's cases, doing that will give you a better idea when is the right time to take action or stay put. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

sss.shastry said:


> All,
> 
> Please share your experience thoughts on below questions:
> 
> ...


You may have read other posts where high BP got referred. I wasnt sure how high but you can search for that on this particular thread. It is normal after receiving their grant, people go back to their usual business and may leave this forum for good; I am just saying. If you can bring yours down in a short period of time, why not? you may save yourself some time in the wait and stress.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

> We never know, some cases where docs are given an A grade, still get refferred. You need to contact your CO after, i would say a few days or so, to see if they have recieved all the uploaded documents or otherwise referred some or all of your family. I saw a case where a guy's CO got all his other family members' but his and told him his med may be referred; however, after a few months they found out his documents got lost in the space. It is just sad ... You can read more about other people's cases, doing that will give you a better idea when is the right time to take action or stay put.
> 
> Hope this helps.


thanks!! will ask the CO in the coming week. the links for my husband's and daughter's medicals have disappeared though.. fingers crossed!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Can anybody give a quick reply?
> We got my husband's n our daughter's medicals done on 2nd of May. I asked the medical centre today, they said the medicals are clear n there was no problem in them and that they have uploaded the medicals.. So does that mean that the medicals wont be referred?


Hi, no unfortunately the decision of referral lies with the health assessment team at the DIAC. Our Doctor said there was nothing to worry about, all was fine, but my husband's meds still got referred. The decision of referral does not lie with the clinic doctor, but with the DIAC.

Good luck. Hope it won't be referred!


----------



## Haseeb.hasan (Mar 31, 2013)

please anyone answer me....how to check the status of medical as i appeared in IOM clinic at 29Apr...but sill i can see the link "organize your health Examination"....also how can i see the reports


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Haseeb.hasan said:


> please anyone answer me....how to check the status of medical as i appeared in IOM clinic at 29Apr...but sill i can see the link "organize your health Examination"....also how can i see the reports


Dear Haseeb,

COs don't update site..If they need any thing they will contact you via mail.
So if you have not been asked for any further info you can assume that reports have been updated.
Mean while you also check with your clinic if they have uploaded the reports or not.
All the best.


----------



## Dusty1234 (Mar 18, 2013)

Haseeb.hasan said:


> please anyone answer me....how to check the status of medical as i appeared in IOM clinic at 29Apr...but sill i can see the link "organize your health Examination"....also how can i see the reports



Yes, online updating issues were there for mine as well. Best is to get it cleared with your case officer. otherwise they may make mistakes also. (I was also asked to resubmit , but I had a previous reference to proove that I have submitted). 
It's not an issue. but best is to get it clarfied with Case officer politely


----------



## Dusty1234 (Mar 18, 2013)

sss.shastry said:


> All,
> 
> Please share your experience thoughts on below questions:
> 
> ...



medicals are referred mainly on lung (TB suspect) and any other HIV , etc related issues. If you had any operations, heart conditions they may refer you as well (this is on what I have seen). There is a comprehensive medical detailing at migration site. I am not known for any who's refered because of BP. But others might know.. Anyone?


----------



## Dusty1234 (Mar 18, 2013)

Silly question from me.
How did you all get that timelines in your profiles (meaning the timeline of lodge to grant...)


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Dusty1234 said:


> Silly question from me.
> How did you all get that timelines in your profiles (meaning the timeline of lodge to grant...)


Hi there. Go to your user CP and then choose edit signature.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

AlmostinOz said:


> Hi, no unfortunately the decision of referral lies with the health assessment team at the DIAC. Our Doctor said there was nothing to worry about, all was fine, but my husband's meds still got referred. The decision of referral does not lie with the clinic doctor, but with the DIAC.
> 
> Good luck. Hope it won't be referred!


Hey.. Thanks for the info.. Lets hope they don't get referred..  Will ask the CO about the status next week..


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

Haseeb.hasan said:


> please anyone answer me....how to check the status of medical as i appeared in IOM clinic at 29Apr...but sill i can see the link "organize your health Examination"....also how can i see the reports


Call the clinic so you make sure they had your results uploaded.
Once you have your CO assigned he shall be able to give you more specific information.


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

The visa!


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

permutation said:


> The visa!



Cool! Congratulations.
BDW liked your profile name...


----------



## kaego (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey guys I got the golden mail today:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Thank you all. Pls see my signature for when my meds where referred


----------



## toozfromblr (May 4, 2013)

Congratulations I too received 2 weeks back ..


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

toozfromblr said:


> Congratulations I too received 2 weeks back ..


Your timeline pls???


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

hello forum mates,

can Jan referrals raise their hands here who hasn't got there grant yet .. as i am feeling so disappointed and lonely here ..seems like no one is left from Jan now except me  

HOW MANY YET..?


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

biaraz1 said:


> hello forum mates,
> 
> can Jan referrals raise their hands here who hasn't got there grant yet .. as i am feeling so disappointed and lonely here ..seems like no one is left from Jan now except me
> 
> HOW MANY YET..?


Hi ,
All those who are getting grant have either applied for 189/190. Which is in priority list.
176 is not part of priority list 3. Hence it takes time for that visa.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

kaego said:


> Hey guys I got the golden mail today:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Thank you all. Pls see my signature for when my meds where referred


Congratulations:clap2:


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

permutation said:


> The visa!


Congrats! That's great news. Although I am a bit surprised that there are grants on a Saturday?! Oh well, really happy for you!:clap2:


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Dusty1234 said:


> medicals are referred mainly on lung (TB suspect) and any other HIV , etc related issues. If you had any operations, heart conditions they may refer you as well (this is on what I have seen). There is a comprehensive medical detailing at migration site. I am not known for any who's refered because of BP. But others might know.. Anyone?


I came across a post where the applicant was asked to get a letter from a cardiologist regarding his high BP. I forgot how high. The post should be some where on this thread.


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hi ,
> All those who are getting grant have either applied for 189/190. Which is in priority list.
> 176 is not part of priority list 3. Hence it takes time for that visa.


176 is old 190 only diff of digits


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

biaraz1 said:


> 176 is old 190 only diff of digits



dont worry bro, next wk will be yours..


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Really hoping this will be our week ;-) Really excited that so many Feb referrals are getting grants.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

AlmostinOz said:


> Congrats! That's great news. Although I am a bit surprised that there are grants on a Saturday?! Oh well, really happy for you!:clap2:


Do they work on sat ?


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Do they work on sat ?


I didn't think so! But 2 applicants received visas today


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

^me too feeling happy that meds are moving fast. all the best to me and all the guys who are struck on meds.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

AlmostinOz said:


> Really hoping this will be our week ;-) Really excited that so many Feb referrals are getting grants.[/QUOTE
> 
> next wk i guess for 8 th to 13 feb.but m sure we are not too far now..mostly all feb cases should be cleared before may end in coming 3 wks i suppose..May god bless all of us...


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> AlmostinOz said:
> 
> 
> > Really hoping this will be our week ;-) Really excited that so many Feb referrals are getting grants.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

permutation said:


> The visa!


Congratulations permutation. Happy for you!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

kaego said:


> Hey guys I got the golden mail today:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Thank you all. Pls see my signature for when my meds where referred


Congratulations!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Definately gettinf faster. The last 10 grants for referred medicals show the trend. Now medicals are finalised in average of 78 days down from over 90 a week back. That said, there are still many applicants who have been waiting for over 80 days. We wish them all well. Hoping that this week will bring them much wanted relief and joy.


----------



## Siddiqui (Apr 28, 2013)

Got the grant yesterday ..

unable to find words to express the feeling ...

our medicals were reffered on 23/4/13 and we got the grant letter on May 3, 2013.

surprisngly they took only 10 days to finalize, whereas i have seen many on the forum with their meds referred for more than three months and still they are waiting for the grant.

My best wishes for all waiting for their goldent moment ....

Regards 

Siddiqui


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Siddiqui said:


> Got the grant yesterday ..
> 
> unable to find words to express the feeling ...
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi Senior members

Just needed expert advise 

My medicals have been referred though the clinic said it was grade A . I guess due to my profession being in child care education they had to refer it. So CO said January medicals are being processed and may take it and she can't process my application till he doesn't have the results of the medicals. But all this while since medicals done my med link was still active. Now since Saturday the link has disappeared. Do you think it's being looked at? And what does the CO mean she can't process the application? Does it mean investigating the documents? 
Could you shed some light to this?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

^someone whos meds were referred in late march got the grant. They have stepped up the speed.


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Can any one tell me is true that 176 n 175 visa are not getting grants untill they relodge the application as 190 n 189?? Pls any one clear this point?


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

biaraz1 said:


> Can any one tell me is true that 176 n 175 visa are not getting grants untill they relodge the application as 190 n 189?? Pls any one clear this point?


ohhkk after over night research i came to know the following..,
(http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gene...territory-nominated-visas-475-487-176-886.htm)

State and territory nominated skilled visa subclass 176 

When will my visa application be considered?

If you have an approved nomination Where a state or territory government nomination has been approved, your visa application will be given priority processing group 3 status and will be allocated to a visa processing officer. 

Your visa will be processed in line with the current priority processing direction and migration program planning levels.

You can expect your application to be allocated to a visa processing officer by 31 March 2013.


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hi ,
> All those who are getting grant have either applied for 189/190. Which is in priority list.
> 176 is not part of priority list 3. Hence it takes time for that visa.


Hello,

you were right dude i did over night research and got to know that 176 is not that priority list as 190 is but still in list 3 

{(Processing for subclasses 475, 487, 176 and 886 visa applications
Where a state or territory government nomination has been approved, your visa application will be given priority processing group 3 status and will be allocated to a visa processing officer. You can expect your application to be allocated to a visa processing officer by 31 March 2013. )}


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

biaraz1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> you were right dude i did over night research and got to know that 176 is not that priority list as 190 is but still in list 3
> 
> ...


please comment my forum mates on this post and let me know if i am mistaken in understanding?...  more over should i expect my visa grant soon in the light of above information????


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks like the meds are speeding up.All the best to all of us still waiting.


----------



## Eng.Mario (Jun 12, 2012)

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> ...


Congrats Tenten :clap2:


----------



## Eng.Mario (Jun 12, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone who got the Grant
wishing the Grant very soon to those who still waiting


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all,

My wife is a primary applicant and her medicals got cleared where as my medicals are referred to MOC. My wife is a pregnant now. What happens if we inform this to CO? Will Co asks for wife medicals again? Will the grant gets delayed for this reason? Any sort of information will be helpful.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife is a primary applicant and her medicals got cleared where as my medicals are referred to MOC. My wife is a pregnant now. What happens if we inform this to CO? Will Co asks for wife medicals again? Will the grant gets delayed for this reason? Any sort of information will be helpful.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Yes the whole process will stop until baby is born and has had his medicals complete, then only will you receive grant. What I would suggest is wait a few more weeks before letting the CO know, because if you get the grant before the CO knows, you can simply add the baby to your visa but only after he/she is born. So either way, you cannot leave for Australia until your baby is born.
Sorry if this is bad news. This is the info I have, hope I am correct. Can anyone confirm my info?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

AlmostinOz said:


> Yes the whole process will stop until baby is born and has had his medicals complete, then only will you receive grant. What I would suggest is wait a few more weeks before letting the CO know, because if you get the grant before the CO knows, you can simply add the baby to your visa but only after he/she is born. So either way, you cannot leave for Australia until your baby is born.
> Sorry if this is bad news. This is the info I have, hope I am correct. Can anyone confirm my info?


Thanks almostinoz. Is this applicable even co confirmed her medicals were cleared and pregnancy was not detected in medicals.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> Thanks almostinoz. Is this applicable even co confirmed her medicals were cleared and pregnancy was not detected in medicals.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Well the fact that she wasn't pregnant then is good news, because then I would suggest going over to Australia quite quickly after the visa grant because the baby can be born in Australia and he/she will be an australian citizen. It's much easier like that. But if you were only planning on going over in a few months time or even in a year, then you'll have to let the CO know of the pregnancy. Good luck which ever way you decide.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

AlmostinOz said:


> Well the fact that she wasn't pregnant then is good news, because then I would suggest going over to Australia quite quickly after the visa grant because the baby can be born in Australia and he/she will be an australian citizen. It's much easier like that. But if you were only planning on going over in a few months time or even in a year, then you'll have to let the CO know of the pregnancy. Good luck which ever way you decide.


We have plans to fly in midweek of July. Already resigned the job and last working day will be July 3rd. If v get grant any time before July 5th then will be fly by 10th of July. Thinking to let know about pregnancy in last week of June.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> We have plans to fly in midweek of July. Already resigned the job and last working day will be July 3rd. If v get grant any time before July 5th then will be fly by 10th of July. Thinking to let know about pregnancy in last week of June.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


This sounds good! Good luck!!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## redpelican2 (Mar 8, 2013)

30/06/2011 Application received - processing commenced 
30/06/2011 Application fee received 
10/04/2012 Application being processed further 
21/06/2012 e-Mail sent to you Message 
21/06/2012 e-Mail sent to you Message 


30/06/2011 Health requirements outstanding 
21/06/2012 e-Mail sent to you 
21/06/2012 e-Mail sent to you 
30/08/2012 e-Mail sent to you 
18/09/2012 Further medical results referred 
18/09/2012 Further medical results referred 
03/12/2012 Further medical results referred 
18/09/2012 HIV blood test referred 

Hello all,
I was referred september 2012 and in november 2012 i was asked for further medical test(further update to posteroanterior chest x ray) 
up till now i have heard nothing from MOC. My agents says Co has not received clearance from MOC. On this forum i have
seen people refered even in march and april getting grants. This is gives me a lot of concern. I applied for 175.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Any grant news today?.......


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Any grant news today?.......


No news I guess. I think you are in top of the waiting list. All the best


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

udda said:


> No news I guess. I think you are in top of the waiting list. All the best


Hi udda,

me becoming impatient. waiting is very hard job............


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Hi udda,
> 
> me becoming impatient. waiting is very hard job............


Me too! This waiting is now extra difficult because we know they are processing Feb meds. Good luck. Holding double thumbs it will be our turn soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Hi udda,
> 
> me becoming impatient. waiting is very hard job............


Don't worry... I think you are on of the top candidates for this week grants...


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

udda said:


> Don't worry... I think you are on of the top candidates for this week grants...





AlmostinOz said:


> Me too! This waiting is now extra difficult because we know they are processing Feb meds. Good luck. Holding double thumbs it will be our turn soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks udda & AlmostOz ......


----------



## Birlamedisoft (May 6, 2013)

Congrats Numair. Glad to hear that you and your wife got the visa.


----------



## ansh (Sep 9, 2012)

Dear Experts,

I am stuck in a problem.
I did my medicals on 19th apr for me, my wife and my kid.
CO says they have received the Meds for me and my wife but not for my child.
Hospital says they are not able to upload the reports for my child due to technical issue in the DIAC website.
CO told to contact Health strategies deptt, which i did, but no response as yet.

What should i do?

Regards


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Thanks udda & AlmostOz ......


Hey Guys,
I have applied for 190 act ss.
Submitted my additional doc required by CO on 2nd May.
is it too early to feel jittery?

You are so right about waiting time is killer.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

ansh said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I am stuck in a problem.
> I did my medicals on 19th apr for me, my wife and my kid.
> ...


Your doctor can directly send the reports to CO's email. best thing is to find a way to contact your CO and Doctor who did the medicals. I think you can visit the hospital and give a call to CO and ask the doctor to explain the situation. 

One of my friends did the same.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

*Visa Granted!!!*

Hi Guys...

After a long wait... Struggling to be patient while others getting their grants, FINALLY just now I received the grant letter. 

It was a wonderful journey with all the forum mates, you all were there during the hard times. I am not going to mention each one of your names, because if I miss at least one name it might heart that person. I thank all of you for the support given.

I would like to meet you all, or at least in contact with you all when I move to Australia. 

Wish you all, all the very best. 

Regards,
Udda  lane:


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

udda said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> After a long wait... Struggling to be patient while others getting their grants, FINALLY just now I received the grant letter.
> 
> ...


Congratulation Udda!!


----------



## ansh (Sep 9, 2012)

udda said:


> Your doctor can directly send the reports to CO's email. best thing is to find a way to contact your CO and Doctor who did the medicals. I think you can visit the hospital and give a call to CO and ask the doctor to explain the situation.
> 
> One of my friends did the same.


Thanks Udda and Congratulation.

I called Hospital and they say that they don't send the reports to emails.

Stuck .....


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

udda said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> After a long wait... Struggling to be patient while others getting their grants, FINALLY just now I received the grant letter.
> 
> ...


Congrats udda

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

:clap2:


udda said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> After a long wait... Struggling to be patient while others getting their grants, FINALLY just now I received the grant letter.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! Party time :clap2:


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

udda said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> After a long wait... Struggling to be patient while others getting their grants, FINALLY just now I received the grant letter.
> 
> ...


amazing... congrats man :clap2:


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

ansh said:


> Thanks Udda and Congratulation.
> 
> I called Hospital and they say that they don't send the reports to emails.
> 
> Stuck .....


then thats a problem. 

I think you can email health strategies and tell the about the situation. They normally help with the technical difficulties. 

I am not sure about the email address, but I think you can find it in this forum it self.

And thanks for your wishes.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

madrag said:


> amazing... congrats man :clap2:





australia.ind said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Congrats!!! Party time :clap2:





mandanapu said:


> Congrats udda
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting





Saroj2012 said:


> Congratulation Udda!!


Thanks guys for your wishes and wishing all the very best


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

udda said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> After a long wait... Struggling to be patient while others getting their grants, FINALLY just now I received the grant letter.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

udda said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> After a long wait... Struggling to be patient while others getting their grants, FINALLY just now I received the grant letter.
> 
> ...



OMG Udda, cant believe bro, just opened my laptop seeing ur news, heartly congrates to you and all the best...


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrats Udda!!!!


----------



## Shihabnsu (Sep 5, 2012)

Congratz to all who already got their grant letters.

My medical was referred on 31st January 2013.

Today, I checked my e-visa page and it is showing "Medical requirement finalized".

I have applied in 885 visa. 

Can anyone suggest, what is next? Is it the final stage of grant? Am I suppose to wait for a grant letter soon? Please, give me some information. I am dying in this long wait.

Thanks once again.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

you will get grant letter in day may be


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

After attaching all documents when I am clicking "Organise for Health" following message is appearing. Please suggest what needs to be done
*
"Warnimg
•Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later"*


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Almostinoz, fingers crossed...


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

udda said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> After a long wait... Struggling to be patient while others getting their grants, FINALLY just now I received the grant letter.
> 
> ...


Excellent news!! Congrats!!!


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

udda said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> After a long wait... Struggling to be patient while others getting their grants, FINALLY just now I received the grant letter.
> 
> ...


Congrats udda!


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> Almostinoz, fingers crossed...


Thanks!! It is almost our turn!! I can feel it!!


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

neelarao said:


> Congratulations!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:





prashant manohara said:


> Congrats Udda!!!!





AlmostinOz said:


> Excellent news!! Congrats!!!





biaraz1 said:


> Congrats udda!


Thank you guys... wishing you all speedy grant...


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> OMG Udda, cant believe bro, just opened my laptop seeing ur news, heartly congrates to you and all the best...


Lucky ma man... thanks a lot bro... you will receive the good news very soon.

All the best lucky


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

thnx udda, i really need some goood wishes..


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

udda said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> After a long wait... Struggling to be patient while others getting their grants, FINALLY just now I received the grant letter.
> 
> ...



Congrats Udda.. :clap2:


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> Arjey said:
> 
> 
> > My case was referred around 8 March (not sure of the exact date). The reports were graded B due to past TB. TB that was diagnosed and cured around 15 years back. Among the cases that were finalized, were there any with history of TB?
> ...


I am also on the same boat. *Five *years ago, I had bone TB due to which a small part of bone was removed (which is called *thoracic* surgery and I have long stitch marks too) and after that my health is perfectly fine.

I had got a chest *X-Ray PA View* privately which is same one which is required for Medical purposes. Now, the X-Ray report also confirmed that I am free from all diseases and there is no trace of TB (or any other disease) anywhere. And, the "missing part of rib" is visible too in the X-Ray.

I was going through this link, may be someone finds it useful. 

*
My question is that if TB has been cured now and the present X-Ray show no traces of TB then why the case are being referred back. 

Can we undergo few more medical tests in advance and prove that we are now disease free, so that our precious time is saved.
Does one needs to produce all historical records like past X-Rays, Medical prescriptions, Biopsy reports, blood tests, e.t.c ?
What is the process after medicals are referred ?
*
Has anyone faced the similar issue earlier ? Please help !!

Regards.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

udda said:


> Thank you guys... wishing you all speedy grant...


Congratulations udda! Wow - enjoy.


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

*Congrattss..!!*



udda said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> After a long wait... Struggling to be patient while others getting their grants, FINALLY just now I received the grant letter.
> 
> ...


Hi,

It's a great news I was looking every day.

Happy for you Machan...!!!

I saw your post late. I was out for the whole day..

Best of luck on your move..

BTW where are you hoping to move?:clap2::clap2:


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Samuel04 said:


> Congrats Udda.. :clap2:


Thank you samuel... All the best...


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

tenten said:


> Congratulations udda! Wow - enjoy.


Thank you tenten...


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Badrika said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's a great news I was looking every day.
> 
> ...


Hey Badri... Great news it is... Waiting time is over now. 

Not quite decided yet. I might move to Melbourne or Sydney. Even Perth depending on job situation. 

How about you?


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

udda said:


> Thank you guys... wishing you all speedy grant...


Congratulations


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Come on tomorrow! Be here already! Haha.. Who will be the lucky ones tomorrow?!


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Friends,
I live in Manila, Philippines,Have applied for 189 subclass.Hubby is the primary applicant.Im planning to visit India for 2 weeks.Will it have any impact on my Visa.Currently my visa is in Medical referred stage.
Regards
Meg


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

udda said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> After a long wait... Struggling to be patient while others getting their grants, FINALLY just now I received the grant letter.
> 
> ...


Congratulation Udda...


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks Megha...


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

mohitsharan said:


> Congratulation Udda...


thanks mohitsharan....


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I live in Manila, Philippines,Have applied for 189 subclass.Hubby is the primary applicant.Im planning to visit India for 2 weeks.Will it have any impact on my Visa.Currently my visa is in Medical referred stage.
> Regards
> Meg


I megha, my husband keeps on travelling overseas, and he was abroad twice after application and form 80, they says(DIAC) if your come back in a wks time you dont need to inform them, but if you are going for more days out of your country, you need to inform them, that's what my agent told my when i checked before my husband left for europe for business trip.so, do check with two people and then act.


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

GOT A GRANT few mints ago recvd agents call!!! Sooooo happyyy! Ih my GOd


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

biaraz1 said:


> GOT A GRANT few mints ago recvd agents call!!! Sooooo happyyy! Ih my GOd


congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks..


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

My spuse medicals were referred,not sure of date,Any idea how long it takes now to get cleared..(his bp was high,we undergone all test and everything was normal)


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

biaraz1 said:


> GOT A GRANT few mints ago recvd agents call!!! Sooooo happyyy! Ih my GOd


Congrats. Why your Medicals were referred which also took some time to clear?


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

biaraz1 said:


> GOT A GRANT few mints ago recvd agents call!!! Sooooo happyyy! Ih my GOd


Congrats biaraz...


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

How can I get the date when actually the medical was referred.My CO didn't sent us a date when it was actually referred


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Dont hv idea i think bcoz of i m from Hr country n normal tym is 3 to four month


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

udda said:


> Congrats biaraz...


Thanks udda  finally waiting tym is over


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

biaraz1 said:


> GOT A GRANT few mints ago recvd agents call!!! Sooooo happyyy! Ih my GOd


Congrats!!


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Guys... 

After a long long wait and killing stressing wait... Today i got the GOLDEN MAIL with the GRANT !!!!!!

I wish you all waiting the quickest grant....

Regards


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> I megha, my husband keeps on travelling overseas, and he was abroad twice after application and form 80, they says(DIAC) if your come back in a wks time you dont need to inform them, but if you are going for more days out of your country, you need to inform them, that's what my agent told my when i checked before my husband left for europe for business trip.so, do check with two people and then act.


 Thanks lucky. How are you dealing with this waiting game


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

softwareengineer said:


> Guys...
> 
> After a long long wait and killing stressing wait... Today i got the GOLDEN MAIL with the GRANT !!!!!!
> 
> ...


one more grant today. congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

softwareengineer said:


> Guys...
> 
> After a long long wait and killing stressing wait... Today i got the GOLDEN MAIL with the GRANT !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Cool... Congrates.


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

AlmostinOz said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

softwareengineer said:


> Guys...
> 
> After a long long wait and killing stressing wait... Today i got the GOLDEN MAIL with the GRANT !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

softwareengineer said:


> Guys...
> 
> After a long long wait and killing stressing wait... Today i got the GOLDEN MAIL with the GRANT !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!
Do you when ur medicals were exactly referred ?


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Congrats!!!!
> Do you when ur medicals were exactly referred ?


Hi australia.ind,

Updated my signature for that details. Sorry i did nt put that in there earlier.


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

softwareengineer said:


> Guys...
> 
> After a long long wait and killing stressing wait... Today i got the GOLDEN MAIL with the GRANT !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry guys... 

In a fit of joy i forgot to say heartfelt thanks  to all the people of this forum. I really learned a lot and got the patience and information from each and every member of this form. That helped me throughout the process of immigration.
To name a few will be partial for others as all helped someway 

This forum was like another Case Officer for me throughout the process, whatever information i needed if not CO then this forum gave me.

Again i wish a speedy grants to all who are waiting for it and i wish a happy moving for those who have got the grants and are about to move. And a BIG THANKS to those who moved already and still helped everyone in the process.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## vnm (Nov 8, 2012)

I recieved an email from my CO (Brisbane Team 31) that currently medicals referred on 15/01/13 are being assessed. My medicals were referred on 26/02/13. However, I have noticed that there are some lucky people whose medicals where refrred in March and April and they have recieved Grants! This makes me to be unsure of the criteria the MOCs are following in finalising referred medicals.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

biaraz1 said:


> GOT A GRANT few mints ago recvd agents call!!! Sooooo happyyy! Ih my GOd


Congrates..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Thanks lucky. How are you dealing with this waiting game


what say yar, tired now..really its been long time now..and cant travel anywhr for summer brk bcz of this waiting.. I also dont know exctly my refer date..just guessing feb end, as me n my daughter g v medicals on 14 th feb, n my hubby gv on 21st feb..n i am gusiing smwhr 26th or 28th feb..we wrtoe to co once but no repy, and we dont feel like bothering them..oftenly, so, wait n watch..


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

vnm said:


> I recieved an email from my CO (Brisbane Team 31) that currently medicals referred on 15/01/13 are being assessed. My medicals were referred on 26/02/13. However, I have noticed that there are some lucky people whose medicals where refrred in March and April and they have recieved Grants! This makes me to be unsure of the criteria the MOCs are following in finalising referred medicals.


My CO is from the same team too. I did my meds on 15Apr. when I mailed her on 22nd Apr about my med status, she told me that dec meds were being processed. she said it would take "some weeks"  I am not even sure if my meds are referred or not. I still see the link on my evisa page. and she told me that the status wont change.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

madrag said:


> My CO is from the same team too. I did my meds on 15Apr. when I mailed her on 22nd Apr about my med status, she told me that dec meds were being processed. she said it would take "some weeks"  I am not even sure if my meds are referred or not. I still see the link on my evisa page. and she told me that the status wont change.


Yes..Samthing happened for my spouse..Hospital uploaded docs on april 15th,we were waiting,waiting...Finally came to know it was referred,not sure whether today or even before..Not to be pessimistic ,but be open minded...


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Madrag mine from the same too said the same thing I am assuming that if the meds are at MOC it's being refered.nmy med link finally disappeared on the 2nd.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

shekky_27 said:


> I am also on the same boat. *Five *years ago, I had bone TB due to which a small part of bone was removed (which is called *thoracic* surgery and I have long stitch marks too) and after that my health is perfectly fine.
> 
> I had got a chest *X-Ray PA View* privately which is same one which is required for Medical purposes. Now, the X-Ray report also confirmed that I am free from all diseases and there is no trace of TB (or any other disease) anywhere. And, the "missing part of rib" is visible too in the X-Ray.
> 
> ...


hi shekky,
see , its not always medicals get referred in old tb cases, there is no surity why a particular medical is referred,as many A graded cases have gone into refer. Second thing, unless they ask, we cant do any extra test and give them to prove that we dont ahve anything now. About old medical results, yes we need to carry while going for medicals specially if we have old case like this,but that too depends on clinics.

what I saw in medicals, at clinic whr I went Apollo hospitals chennai, there was no radiologist in xray room, there were working staff who ask us to follow the procedure, and then it goes to radiologist for check n sign, I carried all my old reports, but why staff would check, n we couldnt mee the radiologist. I met only the physician, who checked and asked some questions..he was also busy lie anything and me and my daughter were out in less than 10 min.

All the best to you, we have to try our best for our better future and quality of life, but finally its all destiny................


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> hi shekky,
> see , its not always medicals get referred in old tb cases, there is no surity why a particular medical is referred,as many A graded cases have gone into refer. Second thing, unless they ask, we cant do any extra test and give them to prove that we dont ahve anything now. About old medical results, yes we need to carry while going for medicals specially if we have old case like this,but that too depends on clinics.
> 
> what I saw in medicals, at clinic whr I went Apollo hospitals chennai, there was no radiologist in xray room, there were working staff who ask us to follow the procedure, and then it goes to radiologist for check n sign, I carried all my old reports, but why staff would check, n we couldnt mee the radiologist. I met only the physician, who checked and asked some questions..he was also busy lie anything and me and my daughter were out in less than 10 min.
> ...


Many thanks lucky, this was very useful information.

Regards.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

shekky_27 said:


> I am also on the same boat. *Five *years ago, I had bone TB due to which a small part of bone was removed (which is called *thoracic* surgery and I have long stitch marks too) and after that my health is perfectly fine.
> 
> I had got a chest *X-Ray PA View* privately which is same one which is required for Medical purposes. Now, the X-Ray report also confirmed that I am free from all diseases and there is no trace of TB (or any other disease) anywhere. And, the "missing part of rib" is visible too in the X-Ray.
> 
> ...


ans in bold!


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> what say yar, tired now..really its been long time now..and cant travel anywhr for summer brk bcz of this waiting.. I also dont know exctly my refer date..just guessing feb end, as me n my daughter g v medicals on 14 th feb, n my hubby gv on 21st feb..n i am gusiing smwhr 26th or 28th feb..we wrtoe to co once but no repy, and we dont feel like bothering them..oftenly, so, wait n watch..


Things are looking good cos we are seeing many grants every day.looks like they are processing jan and feb.Dont worry you might be the next.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

superm said:


> ans in bold!


Many thanks superm. This was very very useful.

Regards.


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> dont worry bro, next wk will be yours..


Thanks ..btw it was you who wished me the good news for this week ..thanks again


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

udda said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiScAgscUVOcdHBuNTJqdl9QWERDeDBMMXQ1cFhTVlE#gid=0




I really dont understand now, how these people work. looking at the spreadsheet, udda got grant in 75 days whereas Biaraz had to wait for abt 100 days, n few people got medicals done in march 3rd wk got their grant, n a big lot is still waiting who hv done medicals in Jan and Feb..

Just crossing fingers and praying they should clear all jan feb cases before this may end.:ranger:

:ranger::ranger:


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> I really dont understand now, how these people work. looking at the spreadsheet, udda got grant in 75 days whereas Biaraz had to wait for abt 100 days, n few people got medicals done in march 3rd wk got their grant, n a big lot is still waiting who hv done medicals in Jan and Feb..
> 
> Just crossing fingers and praying they should clear all jan feb cases before this may end.:ranger:
> 
> :ranger::ranger:


Hi there. I must agree, I am struggling with my emotions as well, because I really want it to be my (and you too!) turn now. Every morning I check my emails like crazy hoping that that golden email will be in my inbox but alas nothing each morning. Each morning I feel so disappointed because there's nothing.

Then I just keep checking the forum to see what was the referral date of the applications who was granted there visa, to give me some hope that it will be my turn soon.

Good luck with the wait. This waiting game is not easy!


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

AlmostinOz said:


> Hi there. I must agree, I am struggling with my emotions as well, because I really want it to be my (and you too!) turn now. Every morning I check my emails like crazy hoping that that golden email will be in my inbox but alas nothing each morning. Each morning I feel so disappointed because there's nothing.
> 
> Then I just keep checking the forum to see what was the referral date of the applications who was granted there visa, to give me some hope that it will be my turn soon.
> 
> Good luck with the wait. This waiting game is not easy!


Same here..We used to get up early morning and check mails as most of the people are getting grants in the early morning Indian Time.

But finally came to know medicals referred ,not sure of the dates though..Its really killing...Only option is have to wait..Not even able to concentrate on work  
crazy  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Same here..We used to get up early morning and check mails as most of the people are getting grants in the early morning Indian Time.
> 
> But finally came to know medicals referred ,not sure of the dates though..Its really killing...Only option is have to wait..Not even able to concentrate on work
> crazy  :fingerscrossed:


Another one here.


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

madrag said:


> Another one here.


me also.....:ranger:


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Day end, No news for anyone today...surprised..so, today our line is still..not moved a bit even.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

It happened!!! Got my golden mail today! Still in shock! I wanted to thank you all here without whom this wait would have been unbearable. This forum has and is a wonderful support for everyone aspiring for the Australian visa. For all those waiting for their grant it will happen just believe! Thanks again expat experts for the encouragement empathy and wisdom.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> It happened!!! Got my golden mail today! Still in shock! I wanted to thank you all here without whom this wait would have been unbearable. This forum has and is a wonderful support for everyone aspiring for the Australian visa. For all those waiting for their grant it will happen just believe! Thanks again expat experts for the encouragement empathy and wisdom.



Congrates Anjali, all the best for ut future now..n please wish luck for rest of us


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> It happened!!! Got my golden mail today! Still in shock! I wanted to thank you all here without whom this wait would have been unbearable. This forum has and is a wonderful support for everyone aspiring for the Australian visa. For all those waiting for their grant it will happen just believe! Thanks again expat experts for the encouragement empathy and wisdom.


Congratulation...


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Anjalisham said:


> It happened!!! Got my golden mail today! Still in shock! I wanted to thank you all here without whom this wait would have been unbearable. This forum has and is a wonderful support for everyone aspiring for the Australian visa. For all those waiting for their grant it will happen just believe! Thanks again expat experts for the encouragement empathy and wisdom.


:clap2::clap2::clap2: many many congratulations... great news.


my faith in Team 31 is restored by a fraction.:tongue1:


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Don't worry hopefully you are not far behind!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> It happened!!! Got my golden mail today! Still in shock! I wanted to thank you all here without whom this wait would have been unbearable. This forum has and is a wonderful support for everyone aspiring for the Australian visa. For all those waiting for their grant it will happen just believe! Thanks again expat experts for the encouragement empathy and wisdom.


Congratulations!


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Anjalisham said:


> It happened!!! Got my golden mail today! Still in shock! I wanted to thank you all here without whom this wait would have been unbearable. This forum has and is a wonderful support for everyone aspiring for the Australian visa. For all those waiting for their grant it will happen just believe! Thanks again expat experts for the encouragement empathy and wisdom.


Great!!!! Congrats!! your medicals were cleared soo soon.....:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> It happened!!! Got my golden mail today! Still in shock! I wanted to thank you all here without whom this wait would have been unbearable. This forum has and is a wonderful support for everyone aspiring for the Australian visa. For all those waiting for their grant it will happen just believe! Thanks again expat experts for the encouragement empathy and wisdom.


Congrats anjali

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

*High BP*

Guys,

Is there asnyone here whose medicals were referred because of high Blood pressure?


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Guys,

Finally.. With god's grace 've received the grant mail. Wow what a feelin.... I came to Chennai from Hyderabad thinkin that it wud take some time for the grant since it was referred on March... And this news was somethin unexpected. I thank each and everyone in this forum for the ultimate support. I'll be available and continue to support. 
lane:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. I wish everyone a speedy grant. Thank you all


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally.. With god's grace 've received the grant mail. Wow what a feelin.... I came to Chennai from Hyderabad thinkin that it wud take some time for the grant since it was referred on March... And this news was somethin unexpected. I thank each and everyone in this forum for the ultimate support. I'll be available and continue to support.
> lane:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. I wish everyone a speedy grant. Thank you all


Wow. Congrats Samuel.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally.. With god's grace 've received the grant mail. Wow what a feelin.... I came to Chennai from Hyderabad thinkin that it wud take some time for the grant since it was referred on March... And this news was somethin unexpected. I thank each and everyone in this forum for the ultimate support. I'll be available and continue to support.
> lane:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. I wish everyone a speedy grant. Thank you all


congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Wow. Congrats Samuel.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Thanks Mandanapu


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

madrag said:


> congrats :clap2::clap2:


Thanks Madrag.. Wish you a speedy grant..


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally.. With god's grace 've received the grant mail. Wow what a feelin.... I came to Chennai from Hyderabad thinkin that it wud take some time for the grant since it was referred on March... And this news was somethin unexpected. I thank each and everyone in this forum for the ultimate support. I'll be available and continue to support.
> lane:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. I wish everyone a speedy grant. Thank you all


Congrats Man!!! Thats reallly a great news!!!


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> It happened!!! Got my golden mail today! Still in shock! I wanted to thank you all here without whom this wait would have been unbearable. This forum has and is a wonderful support for everyone aspiring for the Australian visa. For all those waiting for their grant it will happen just believe! Thanks again expat experts for the encouragement empathy and wisdom.


Congrates..Anjalisham...


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally.. With god's grace 've received the grant mail. Wow what a feelin.... I came to Chennai from Hyderabad thinkin that it wud take some time for the grant since it was referred on March... And this news was somethin unexpected. I thank each and everyone in this forum for the ultimate support. I'll be available and continue to support.
> lane:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. I wish everyone a speedy grant. Thank you all


Congrates...


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally.. With god's grace 've received the grant mail. Wow what a feelin.... I came to Chennai from Hyderabad thinkin that it wud take some time for the grant since it was referred on March... And this news was somethin unexpected. I thank each and everyone in this forum for the ultimate support. I'll be available and continue to support.
> lane:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. I wish everyone a speedy grant. Thank you all


congrates


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally.. With god's grace 've received the grant mail. Wow what a feelin.... I came to Chennai from Hyderabad thinkin that it wud take some time for the grant since it was referred on March... And this news was somethin unexpected. I thank each and everyone in this forum for the ultimate support. I'll be available and continue to support.
> lane:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. I wish everyone a speedy grant. Thank you all


Congratulations


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> It happened!!! Got my golden mail today! Still in shock! I wanted to thank you all here without whom this wait would have been unbearable. This forum has and is a wonderful support for everyone aspiring for the Australian visa. For all those waiting for their grant it will happen just believe! Thanks again expat experts for the encouragement empathy and wisdom.


Congratulations .How did you know that your Meds were referred?


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there asnyone here whose medicals were referred because of high Blood pressure?


Mine referred due to High BP. Don't worry you will get grant soon.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Ithanks! I had emailed the Co and she mentioned it was with the MOC. It went faster probably bec it grade A.


----------



## poonams (May 6, 2013)

*hello*

my one is also*Adelaide GSM Team 4....and i did my medical in 23/4/2013....i logged my visa in 14/3/2013 so guys how long i have to wait for my visa grant do anyone have any idea how fast is team 4 for process i am applying for 489 WA SS visa.......thanx..........i Reginae my work also hope i will grant till july i m in uk::ranger::fingerscrossed:


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi everyone whose medicals got referred and got grant, could anyone say, all of you had to go for any additional test or just received grant after refer fr few months?///

My question is who has been asked to go for addtional test after refer and which test? if suppose they ask to go for addtional test that would be immediately after refer or after waiting for 2-3 mnths in refer and then they ask for addtional test and again we need to wait..?could anyone throw a light please?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Arjey, did your co asked for any further test?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

ashish.kundan said:


> Mine referred due to High BP. Don't worry you will get grant soon.


Thanks Asish.But did they ask for additinal tests?? if so from the test how long it took for you to get it finalised?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> Hi everyone whose medicals got referred and got grant, could anyone say, all of you had to go for any additional test or just received grant after refer fr few months?///
> 
> My question is who has been asked to go for addtional test after refer and which test? if suppose they ask to go for addtional test that would be immediately after refer or after waiting for 2-3 mnths in refer and then they ask for addtional test and again we need to wait..?could anyone throw a light please?


for my spouse they asked to go for an additional test echo,ecg,24 hrs bp monitoring,creatinine...
everything came out normal


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Thanks Asish.But did they ask for additinal tests?? if so from the test how long it took for you to get it finalised?


Within a week they asked for addtional test and grant came after 105 days.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> for my spouse they asked to go for an additional test echo,ecg,24 hrs bp monitoring,creatinine...
> everything came out normal


thnx, ok, i am worried about if they ask otrther test after waiting for 2-3 mnths.I mmean its abt 70dys i hv been waiting after medicals, n they dint ask for 

any further test, nor the reason why referred not the date of refer and our grades..we know nothing..n so worry increases..:ranger:


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrates to everybody who has received the grants till now!!!!!

Really worried about my case.

I have been asking the co about the status no reply till now ....not sure if the medicals has been lost or referred....furthermore I wish and pray that they don't ask for additional tests after this long
wait....it's been 11 months since we applied for the visa hopefully we get our grants before June /July this year


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

prashant manohara said:


> Congrates to everybody who has received the grants till now!!!!!
> 
> Really worried about my case.
> 
> ...



whne did you give your medicals?


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

March 15th in chennai...have been asking since then about my status no idea if or when it is referred .....co seems not able to track the status of medicals.....


Helpless now.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

apollo hosp? I also did in chennai at apollo n me n my daughter did on 14th feb and my husband on 21st feb, n even we dont know the date of medicals refer. we asked our co but no reply so jsut guessign it may be 28th feb. medical link is disappeared, but no news..n we even dont know the status as hospitals said they wont tell us...

my visa class is 190, with south australia sp, n visa lodged in jan 1st wk this yr..


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes appollo hospital chennai....the hospital authorities generally don't tell if it is grade a or grade b......they are just sayn it is sent....co is sayn no information about medicals in system...

Visa 119 lodged June 2012


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh ok,ut your medical link is still there or gone?n what is this 119 visa?may be its not in priority


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Which team ur co is from? Mine is team 33 brisbane


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

119-regional sponsored migration scheme (rsms) 

It is paper based application medicals was done via ehealth.....


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

If your co is communicating with you, then you can request him in polite words saying since long you hv bn waiting, kindly check..
In my case we asked but no reply..so worried more now..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Megha09,almostinoz,lakshmi someone is playing with the spreadsheet and keeping on deleting the details of many of us..i dont understand whats happening???


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Megha09,almostinoz,lakshmi someone is playing with the spreadsheet and keeping on deleting the details of many of us..i dont understand whats happening???


I noticed the same. I wonder why?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi,

If medicals are cleared who will update our evisa page? Co or MOC? How will co get update about medicals? Why am I asking is, it seems my co don't look at evisa page. Because she never update my evisa page.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Members , anyone please dont play with the medicals referred spreadsheet..if we cant be creative then we shouldnt be destructive also..please i request to the person who is doing this from all rest of us..dont change data or play hide and sk with spreadsheet..please..be a good boy.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

tenten said:


> i noticed the same. I wonder why?


yes tenten, one hour before only i noticed and it came anonymous changed few seconds ago, then i corrected few details and again he changed..and 3 times deleted my detials..he put some wrong date in my line n have put all april medicals details first n then feb n march..


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

No Grant today ?


----------



## saajidh (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi,

I have attended to the medical checkup and completed the PCC; can you please tell me, what is the percentage of possibility to grating the Visa after the medical and PCC?

And after granting the visa within how may months I have to fly to Australia?

Thanks,
Saaji


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> Megha09,almostinoz,lakshmi someone is playing with the spreadsheet and keeping on deleting the details of many of us..i dont understand whats happening???


Oh no.. Please who ever it is, don't do it! This spreadsheet is very important!

Thanks for picking up on this lucky14! I haven't checked it today.


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> Which team ur co is from? Mine is team 33 brisbane


My Co is also from team 33 Brisbane. :fingerscrossed: Holding double thumbs for me and you to get our grants soon!!!!


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

AlmostinOz said:


> My Co is also from team 33 Brisbane. :fingerscrossed: Holding double thumbs for me and you to get our grants soon!!!!


today i saw a seperate thread of team 33, and most people hv go grant there so so fast..(whose medicals were done many days after us)


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> today i saw a seperate thread of team 33, and most people hv go grant there so so fast..(whose medicals were done many days after us)


Very sad indeed that we have to wait so long! Day 70 today


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

The day has almost ended any grants for today ???


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

nope...i think...may be tomorrow being last working day we can see some


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Megha09,almostinoz,lakshmi someone is playing with the spreadsheet and keeping on deleting the details of many of us..i dont understand whats happening???


Is there a way to track who is loging in?


----------



## Manvir (Sep 10, 2012)

Friends,


I got my medical done from clinic in Melbourne. After the medicals doctor told me that if there is any issue we will call you on phone within 2 weeks otherwise we will send your medicals to DIAC and to you by post. Now, as I didn't get any call from them so I think everything is fine and I know my medicals has been received by DIAC as well. Now, It will be a surprise if they gets referred. Is it possible that my medicals may still get referred.

On my online visa pplication, I still have 'Organise health examination' link and status of 'Health evidence' is still 'Recommended'. Does it mean mean my medicals are referred? Please note I do know that my medicals are received which I confirmed from DIAC.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Manvir said:


> Friends,
> 
> 
> I got my medical done from clinic in Melbourne. After the medicals doctor told me that if there is any issue we will call you on phone within 2 weeks otherwise we will send your medicals to DIAC and to you by post. Now, as I didn't get any call from them so I think everything is fine and I know my medicals has been received by DIAC as well. Now, It will be a surprise if they gets referred. Is it possible that my medicals may still get referred.
> ...


Dont worry much about it.Email your Case officer.He will be the best advisor.Organise health examination' link and status of 'Health evidence' is still 'Recommended on my application too however the E Visa page and its status are not most accurate.Current waitin perioid is around 90 days for referred cases.So Email CO and Relax.


----------



## poonams (May 6, 2013)

Hi guys,
I recently came to know that my agent has left the company and someone else is handling my case. Do I need to do anything else apart from just meeting with agent? 
Thanks


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Is there a way to track who is loging in?


i dont know megha but i believe that person mut be April applicant, and hv put all april data first and pushed ours last..wiered..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

salgozz, lakshmi, mohitsharan, svs...long wait..all the best, then almostinoz and me...god pls get us grant soon...


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> salgozz, lakshmi, mohitsharan, svs...long wait..all the best, then almostinoz and me...god pls get us grant soon...


Good luck today, hoping with you for slagozz, lakshmi and mohitsharan and then us!! This waiting really is not easy!! Everytime an email comes through I get excited and hope it's the grant letter.


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

Anxeity levels are increasing day by day.. Hoping for the best. 
:fingerscrossed:


AlmostinOz said:


> Good luck today, hoping with you for slagozz, lakshmi and mohitsharan and then us!! This waiting really is not easy!! Everytime an email comes through I get excited and hope it's the grant letter.


----------



## Manvir (Sep 10, 2012)

SuperM, I would advice you not to become 'IMMIGRATION EXPERT' if your not sure about something. In one of the other threads(see thread url below), you said that

"Only thing that you SHOULD see on eVisa portal is that 'organize your medical..' link should be removed if meds are uploaded! If that is not removed, then call up hospital again and ask them to patch you through the person who's actually responsible for uploading or who oversees this process." 

Thread url - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/151545-medical-check-status.html

*Its not true*, eVisa portal doesn't work perfectly for everyone with respect to the document's status and other links such 'organise your health examinations'. If this link is not active then it doesn't mean your medicals are not received or further referred to MOC. In eVisa portal, i have status of 'Health evidence' as 'recommended' and i still have 'organise your health examinations' ink active but my medicals have been RECEIVED AND CLEARED.


----------



## Manvir (Sep 10, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Dont worry much about it.Email your Case officer.He will be the best advisor.Organise health examination' link and status of 'Health evidence' is still 'Recommended on my application too however the E Visa page and its status are not most accurate.Current waitin perioid is around 90 days for referred cases.So Email CO and Relax.


Thanks Megha !! Indeed, evisa page status is not accurate.


----------



## poonams (May 6, 2013)

*wow*

is it good sign coz today my co ask me for VAC2 PAYMENT anyone know now how long i have to wait no to get visa ....::fingerscrossed::clap2::ranger:


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Manvir said:


> SuperM, I would advice you not to become 'IMMIGRATION EXPERT' if your not sure about something. In one of the other threads(see thread url below), you said that
> 
> "Only thing that you SHOULD see on eVisa portal is that 'organize your medical..' link should be removed if meds are uploaded! If that is not removed, then call up hospital again and ask them to patch you through the person who's actually responsible for uploading or who oversees this process."
> 
> ...


Manvir, 
While I agree with you that evisa document status page doesn't work for everyone. Some COs update and some doesn't, But I also agree with SuperM that if Organize the Medical link is active than medical are not fully uploaded. There are steps involved in sending medical report from Panel doctor to DIAC. First clerk upload results in eHealth system and the final submission must be done by Panel doctor. This is what I have been told by clinic where I did my medical. As my medical was hanging in the system pending submission. Hospital told me that result is upload but the active OML triggered me to check the clinic.
By the way nobody in this forum is a migration expert and all of us are acting on our personal experiences and are free to share our experience, SuperM and others are doing the same. Everyone at this forum are well educated adult and they should make their own personal judgement before deciding on any subject.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

The status depends completely on the CO. if he/she follow the process, they update the status. otherwise, you just get the grant letter in the mail directly. that's what I understood from my CO.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Manvir said:


> SuperM, I would advice you not to become 'IMMIGRATION EXPERT' if your not sure about something. In one of the other threads(see thread url below), you said that
> 
> "Only thing that you SHOULD see on eVisa portal is that 'organize your medical..' link should be removed if meds are uploaded! If that is not removed, then call up hospital again and ask them to patch you through the person who's actually responsible for uploading or who oversees this process."
> 
> ...


Sorry Manvir, if you are looking for migration experts you are at the wrong place. All you have here are fellow applicants sharing their opinions, experiences, worries, joys and dreams. Some of us prefer their company, together with their understandable lack of expertise, than that of money seeking agents.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

tenten said:


> Sorry Manvir, if you are looking for migration experts you are at the wrong place. All you have here are fellow applicants sharing their opinions, experiences, worries, joys and dreams. Some of us prefer their company, together with their understandable lack of expertise, than that of money seeking agents.


I completely agree, we work like hackers, share the experience of everyone and the try to come to a conclusion. if the circumstances change we improve that conclusion. 
its all about working in a group and share knowledge. :grouphug: and no one here claimed that they are experts and like we say in hindi "phokat ka advice hai, lena hai to lo nahi to nahi to nahi" :tongue1:


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> If your co is communicating with you, then you can request him in polite words saying since long you hv bn waiting, kindly check..
> In my case we asked but no reply..so worried more now..



We have been contacting co and I am hoping a positive reply should come our way soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manvir (Sep 10, 2012)

tenten said:


> Sorry Manvir, if you are looking for migration experts you are at the wrong place. All you have here are fellow applicants sharing their opinions, experiences, worries, joys and dreams. Some of us prefer their company, together with their understandable lack of expertise, than that of money seeking agents.


Dear Tenten,

I am not looking for migration expert here and I know no one else is. But my point is one should do sensible blogging. We should be careful that in an excitement or just to prove that I am the Mother Teressa of this forum (Just for self satisfaction), we shouldn't try to reply to every other question being asked in this forum. In doing that 'UNKNOWINGLY" we may be 'misguiding' other applicants. If we are not sure about something then there are words like 'in my opinion','i think','may be' etc rather than 'will be', 'SHOULD BE'. Please note 'should be' in caps lock is equivalent to 'must be'. I hope my point is clear and taken in a good spirit. In my opinion, real experts are those who are waiting for their grant from ages because they are the one who had gone thru many ups and downs.


----------



## Manvir (Sep 10, 2012)

madrag said:


> I completely agree, we work like hackers, share the experience of everyone and the try to come to a conclusion. if the circumstances change we improve that conclusion.
> its all about working in a group and share knowledge. :grouphug: and no one here claimed that they are experts and like we say in hindi "phokat ka advice hai, lena hai to lo nahi to nahi to nahi" :tongue1:


Hey Madrag,
Tell me where you improved your 'conclusion' that 'organise health examination' link not necessarily reflect the actual status of your medical examinations? BTW, don't say 'we', my reply was only for that particular blogger not for every other people in this forum.

In Hindi, 'Agar free main advice dey rahe ho to logon ko misguide karo?'

In English, 'If your giving free advice then should you misguide people'.

BTW, you were the first one who conveyed this to other applicants. Just check this link again here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/151545-medical-check-status.html


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Manvir said:


> Hey Madrag,
> Tell me where you improved your 'conclusion' that 'organise health examination' link not necessarily reflect the actual status of your medical examinations? BTW, don't say 'we', my reply was only for that particular blogger not for every other people in this forum.
> 
> In Hindi, 'Agar free main advice dey rahe ho to logon ko misguide karo?'
> ...


on my evisa page the link still appears and my co mailed me that the status wont change. for rupinder.jit the status didn't change too. but his co told him that his meds cleared. for anjalisham the link disappeared a week before she got the grant.
and maybe you should've read my other post too. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...erged-medicals-questions-344.html#post1147999

again, "that particular blogger" helped many people here, which you should keep in mind. And even if "that particular blogger" did misguide; it was not intentional, its just sharing experience; *that's what blogging is. sharing experience.* if you don't find it useful, maybe you shouldn't have read it or after reading it take it as gospel.


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

hey guys calm down please check this out will keep you busy

Australia Adds Four Times More Jobs Than Estimated: Video - Bloomberg


----------



## Manvir (Sep 10, 2012)

madrag said:


> on my evisa page the link still appears and my co mailed me that the status wont change. for rupinder.jit the status didn't change too. but his co told him that his meds cleared. for anjalisham the link disappeared a week before she got the grant.
> and maybe you should've read my other post too. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...erged-medicals-questions-344.html#post1147999
> 
> again, "that particular blogger" helped many people here, which you should keep in mind. And even if "that particular blogger" did misguide; it was not intentional, its just sharing experience; *that's what blogging is. sharing experience.* if you don't find it useful, maybe you shouldn't have read it or after reading it take it as gospel. maybe you should take your head out of your ass. :crazy:


Did I say he intensionally misguided? Didn't you read my other reply? Can't you see a word 'UNKNOWINGLY'. May be now I should put something in your ass to keep you silent. Happy now !!


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> salgozz, lakshmi, mohitsharan, svs...long wait..all the best, then almostinoz and me...god pls get us grant soon...


Thanks a lot guys really needs all the best wishes
Its more than 3 months and still waiting do not know when it is going to come?
Day by day I am loosing my patience...

but still hoping will get some day....
keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Manvir said:


> SuperM, I would advice you not to become 'IMMIGRATION EXPERT' if your not sure about something. In one of the other threads(see thread url below), you said that
> 
> "Only thing that you SHOULD see on eVisa portal is that 'organize your medical..' link should be removed if meds are uploaded! If that is not removed, then call up hospital again and ask them to patch you through the person who's actually responsible for uploading or who oversees this process."
> 
> ...


I would not go in details of this.. I would say
*OMG - I did a blunder. Do one thing. Take YOUR MONEY back from me!!*


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Manvir said:


> Did I say he intensionally misguided? Didn't you read my other reply? Can't you see a word 'UNKNOWINGLY'. May be now I should put something in your ass to keep you silent. Happy now !!


@Mods @Shel @Anj - Are we tolerating this kind of language here?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

mohitsharan said:


> Thanks a lot guys really needs all the best wishes
> Its more than 3 months and still waiting do not know when it is going to come?
> Day by day I am loosing my patience...
> 
> ...


Hi Mohitsharan,
have they asked you for any further test? or do your co communicate with you?
The tension increases when co doesnt reply and we even dont know the exact date of medicals refer..many people who did medicals in march got the grant..and so m worried more..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Almostinoz, which part of Au will you be moving? I hv got South Au state sponsorship..wau?


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> Almostinoz, which part of Au will you be moving? I hv got South Au state sponsorship..wau?


Hi. We will be moving to Perth, we have WA sponsorship. Where in SA will you be moving?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Adelaide, but as of now as PR comes frst we will go for 2wks to validate our visa, and may be will move next yr when hubby gets job in his field, he is industrial engineer but now G.M in a multinational co. wworking since past 20yrs..so, he will look for his desired job n then we will move..


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh my soul, oh my goodness!! Just received our grant!!!!!!! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
Lucky14 you MUST be next!!

Goodluck to each and every person still waiting!!!!!


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrats almost in oz ......this is indeed a very good news to you.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

AlmostinOz said:


> Oh my soul, oh my goodness!! Just received our grant!!!!!!! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> Lucky14 you MUST be next!!
> 
> Goodluck to each and every person still waiting!!!!!


congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> Adelaide, but as of now as PR comes frst we will go for 2wks to validate our visa, and may be will move next yr when hubby gets job in his field, he is industrial engineer but now G.M in a multinational co. wworking since past 20yrs..so, he will look for his desired job n then we will move..


Good luck with that and I wish you success in all your endeavours!!


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

almostinoz said:


> oh my soul, oh my goodness!! Just received our grant!!!!!!! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> Lucky14 you must be next!!
> 
> Goodluck to each and every person still waiting!!!!!



omg dear...i was just logging off n saw ur news..i am really happy for you by heart...

Wish me good luck.


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

AlmostinOz said:


> Oh my soul, oh my goodness!! Just received our grant!!!!!!! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> Lucky14 you MUST be next!!
> 
> Goodluck to each and every person still waiting!!!!!


Congratulation! 
Did you receive grant today- Saturday?


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Saroj2012 said:


> Congratulation!
> Did you receive grant today- Saturday?


Yes on a Saturday :-D

:clap2::tongue1:


----------



## Manvir (Sep 10, 2012)

AlmostinOz said:


> Oh my soul, oh my goodness!! Just received our grant!!!!!!! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> Lucky14 you MUST be next!!
> 
> Goodluck to each and every person still waiting!!!!!


Congrats man !!


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi,
I did my medicals yesterday . I have a question

Does the medicals get referred if the BP is high(130/80) not sure if this would be a concern.

Kindly clarify


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AlmostinOz said:


> Oh my soul, oh my goodness!! Just received our grant!!!!!!! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> Lucky14 you MUST be next!!
> 
> Goodluck to each and every person still waiting!!!!!


Congrats buddy!


----------



## AlmostinOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Feels so unreal to think that we have our visa! Good luck everyone still waiting!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

AlmostinOz said:


> Thanks everyone! Feels so unreal to think that we have our visa! Good luck everyone still waiting!


Congratulations neighbour! Wish you all the best.


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Hi Mohitsharan,
> have they asked you for any further test? or do your co communicate with you?
> The tension increases when co doesnt reply and we even dont know the exact date of medicals refer..many people who did medicals in march got the grant..and so m worried more..


Yup they asked further test, result was sent to then on 8th Feb'13 to MOC. 
Called 2 times CO and sent recent mail. Same reply 'Havent Heard from CO till now' will take time


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats AlmostinOz


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Thanks Dear!


Congratulations Asish. Hope you had a great party time 

What date they mentioned for your initial entry?

When do yoy plan to travel?

Cheers !

Mark001


----------



## mark001 (Apr 10, 2012)

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Hope planning for the trip is in progress.

Cheers!
Mark001


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

mark001 said:


> Congratulations Asish. Hope you had a great party time
> 
> What date they mentioned for your initial entry?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark001. We have to enter before 5th Dec, 2013. Not sure with any plan as of now. May be I will travel for a month to get some real picture.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello All Experts,

Can anyone tell me *"that how we can confirm the status (Referred OR Finalised) of our Medicals i mean whether from CO OR [email protected] address...?"*

Please comment...?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

^from CO


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

*Help*



shekky_27 said:


> *Five *years ago, I had bone TB due to which a small part of bone was removed (which is called *thoracic* surgery and I have long stitch marks too) and after that my health is perfectly fine.
> 
> I had got a chest *X-Ray PA View* privately which is same one which is required for Medical purposes. Now, the X-Ray report also confirmed that I am free from all diseases and there is no trace of TB (or any other disease) anywhere. And, the "missing part of rib" is visible too in the X-Ray.
> 
> ...





lucky14 said:


> hi shekky,
> see , its not always medicals get referred in old tb cases, there is no surity why a particular medical is referred,as many A graded cases have gone into refer. Second thing, unless they ask, we cant do any extra test and give them to prove that we dont ahve anything now. About old medical results, yes we need to carry while going for medicals specially if we have old case like this,but that too depends on clinics.
> 
> what I saw in medicals, at clinic whr I went Apollo hospitals chennai, there was no radiologist in xray room, there were working staff who ask us to follow the procedure, and then it goes to radiologist for check n sign, I carried all my old reports, but why staff would check, n we couldnt mee the radiologist. I met only the physician, who checked and asked some questions..he was also busy lie anything and me and my daughter were out in less than 10 min.
> ...





superm said:


> *
> My question is that if TB has been cured now and the present X-Ray show no traces of TB then why the case are being referred back.
> not if they are no trace found! But there are very normal cases referred too.
> 
> ...


Hi Superm/Lucky/All,

As per your advice and suggestions, I have managed to gather some old documents from hospital medical records. These are documents I have collected and planning it to upload these in the "*Other*" section of "*Health, Evidence of*".


Initial Diagnosis which shows that I was referred to a Thoracic Surgeon
Biopsy Report of the extracted part (bone) of the 9th rib confirming tuberculosis
Discharge Summary/Report post operation

I am free from TB and other diseases now. This is evident from below documents. I had also donated my blood platelets in Institute of Liver and Billiary Sciences, D-1, Vasant Kunj, New Delhi, India on 10-May-2013 and the hospital had tested my blood for various diseases (like HIV, Hepatitis B/C, Malaria, e.t.c.) and found me healthy enough for blood and platelets donation. 

Blood (Platelets) Donor Form and Donor Card
X-Ray Chest PA View and its report (everything is normal)
Letter on Letter Head of Chest Specialist that I am free from TB or any other disease now and everything is normal in X-Ray
Letter on Letter Head of the same doc who operated me 6 years ago that I am free from TB now as per X-Ray

I hope, I am on the right track :fingerscrossed:. 

The only thing which is worrying me as of now is that I do not have the medicines which were prescribed to me post surgery/operation. These are required as per panel-doctors-instructions. 
Are the old prescribed medicines very important ?

Please suggest.

Regards,
Shekky


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi shekky,

If you know the doctor he might be able to give you a priscription .worth a try.

Regrads
Meg


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

shekky_27 said:


> Hi Superm/Lucky/All,
> 
> As per your advice and suggestions, I have managed to gather some old documents from hospital medical records. These are documents I have collected and planning it to upload these in the "*Other*" section of "*Health, Evidence of*".
> 
> ...


Hi Shekky,
I think you hv collected enough reports to show as a proof, but may be here they wont ask for anything and may be if your case goes in refer then they may ask you to go for further tests to ensure that now you dont hv anything active..

Dont worry too much..I know its not easy but still..all the best.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> Hi Shekky,
> I think you hv collected enough reports to show as a proof, but may be here they wont ask for anything and may be if your case goes in refer then they may ask you to go for further tests to ensure that now you dont hv anything active..
> 
> Dont worry too much..I know its not easy but still..all the best.


Hi Lucky,

Thanks for the support. 

I have few doubts about process of Medicals too.

After clicking on "Organize your health examination" link, I need to fill in few details.

What happens after I submit those ? Do I get the list of hospitals (for me it should be Max and Sadhu Vaswani since I am based in Delhi) and I need to choose among them.

Do we also get the list of dates too ? Are these dates flexible ?

Do we also need to manually fill up forms (like Form 26, 160 and 1071i) or everything would be done electronically ?

I just wanted to have a clear picture before submitting the starting questions, as myself and my wife would have to apply leave well in advance in our respective offices.

Please suggest. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Shekky


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

hi shekky, you have get the printout of form 26 and 160 and fill in the details required to be filled by the applicants(all applicants including kids), but for adults form 26, n 160 n kids, only form26. And carry with you to the hospital, and give to the pannel doctor there, they will guide you for rest of the things. first you nd to book your medicals at the hospital by calling them and saying its for Australia immigration perpose, and ask them what time you should be there, and go there on tthat date n time, i mean you can select the date of your medicals as well the hospital out of the two options for delhi. After checkup doctor will only ask you to sign in front of him. Forms are very easy to fill, just the basic details, and we dont have to upload the forms, we need to submit them to the hospital, and after may be 2-3 days when the test results come, they will only update them online. But online in organise your helth u need to fill one online form which will give you a TRN no n you need to take our print n carry to hospital alongwith forms 26 and 160 for all the adult applicants, and form 26 for kids.

Do not delay your medicals, as you know, it takes about 10 wks for the finalize


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

I wa sjsut looking at the spreadsheet ans now only 2-3 left for grant for Jan medicals, and may be 6-7 from Feb, lakshmi, slagozz, mohitsharan, svs, migo83 and me..I dont know when we will get our grant..? :ranger:


I request to rest all who got their grants, PLEASE PRAY N WISH FOR REST OF US..I THINK GOD IS NOT LISTENING TO MY PRAYERS, MAY BE YOU ALLS WISH CAN GET ME SOMTHING POSITIVE..

ITS BECOMING TOO STRESSFUL NOW


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

MA had emailed CO in regards to my spouses medical exam.Co informed us that medicals have been received by MOC and currently awaiting assessment by MOC.

MOC is currently processing applications received march 1st week.

This is the reply we received from CO whereas i see people Jan/Feb people waiting for grants and few last week march applicants already received the grants.

On the other hand my medicals will expire next week ....perplexed!!!


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

prashant manohara said:


> Hi,
> 
> MA had emailed CO in regards to my spouses medical exam.Co informed us that medicals have been received by MOC and currently awaiting assessment by MOC.
> 
> ...


what are you saying? they said they are processing march? I am worried now really..
or may be we should get news this week, not just me but all jan-feb pending cases like me..and wht is medicla will expire? when did you give?


----------



## Khan_Oz (Mar 6, 2013)

prashant manohara said:


> Hi,
> 
> MA had emailed CO in regards to my spouses medical exam.Co informed us that medicals have been received by MOC and currently awaiting assessment by MOC.
> 
> ...


Hi,

For how many months are the medicals valid?


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> what are you saying? they said they are processing march? I am worried now really..
> or may be we should get news this week, not just me but all jan-feb pending cases like me..and wht is medicla will expire? when did you give?


This is the information which we received....I pray that you guys Jan/feb referrals get visa soon by next week don't worry I guess there is a time for everyone and it's not too far......


This news anyways make me wonder how they randomly clear medical files done march/April......

I have done my medicals last year may 2012 while applying for this visa medicals are valid for a year and it will expire this month...if we don't get decision by this time we Need to do medicals again I guess....

I have a feeling you guys should def get it this or next week maximum


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

Khan,

Hi it's 1 year


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

omg you did last yr? i cna understand ur stress level..All the best to u and to rest of us..

crossing the fingers..


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Hi,
> I did my medicals yesterday . I have a question
> 
> Does the medicals get referred if the BP is high(130/80) not sure if this would be a concern.
> ...


Hi...130/80 is not a high BP...who told you this.....this is a very good BP reading....


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> I wa sjsut looking at the spreadsheet ans now only 2-3 left for grant for Jan medicals, and may be 6-7 from Feb, lakshmi, slagozz, mohitsharan, svs, migo83 and me..I dont know when we will get our grant..? :ranger:
> 
> 
> I request to rest all who got their grants, PLEASE PRAY N WISH FOR REST OF US..I THINK GOD IS NOT LISTENING TO MY PRAYERS, MAY BE YOU ALLS WISH CAN GET ME SOMTHING POSITIVE..
> ...


Lucky you are almost there. Dont take too much stress.You should get it this week or at the max next week.Hold your Peace.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi experts.

My medicals were referred and were done in Jan but GH lost the reports (further test) and we sent an electronic copy to CO on 2/5/13 and she sent it to MOC and from 6/5/13 the link for organize your health examination disappeared. 

I even asked Co to ask GH to priority process mine as they were the one who lost the report..

Could this be possible?????seniors please

And if the link have disappeared by when can I get the grant.....

Tired of waiting.....


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

megha thnx a lot for ur concern..but yes i m too stressed nw


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

Any grants today??


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys

Can we call Global Health directly to check the status on our medicals??
Did anyone call them?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

The nurse who took my reading in the hospital was telling my bp is high and so i was worried


Nalpu said:


> Hi...130/80 is not a high BP...who told you this.....this is a very good BP reading....


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

PPbad said:


> The nurse who took my reading in the hospital was telling my bp is high and so i was worried


I saw somewhere 140/80 is a range which DIAC accepts..not sure..
But u r fine..no issues with ur BP...


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you, this relieves me . Now , i m fed up following up with the hospital has still to upload the file , they say that they do it weekly once only .

I dont know why one earth do they do like that .



australia.ind said:


> I saw somewhere 140/80 is a range which DIAC accepts..not sure..
> But u r fine..no issues with ur BP...


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> I really dont understand now, how these people work. looking at the spreadsheet, udda got grant in 75 days whereas Biaraz had to wait for abt 100 days, n few people got medicals done in march 3rd wk got their grant, n a big lot is still waiting who hv done medicals in Jan and Feb..
> 
> Just crossing fingers and praying they should clear all jan feb cases before this may end.:ranger:
> 
> :ranger::ranger:


I was just checking spreadheet, and there is one grant today for 489 visa.


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

What are those highlighted with yellow in the sheet?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

nothing, i dont know who did that...migo, why your medicals have taken so long to get clear?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> nothing, i dont know who did that...migo, why your medicals have taken so long to get clear?


where i can find the medicals spreadsheet?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> where i can find the medicals spreadsheet?


Medicals Referred Spreadsheet

Those highlighted in yellow have had their medicals finalised, but their visas are yet to be granted/finalised.


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> nothing, i dont know who did that...migo, why your medicals have taken so long to get clear?


It is my wife's and 3 months son medicals who got referred but I have no single idea why. Anyways, CO told me three months from the medical date and I am waiting to send him an email on 20/05


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

any more grants today?? it seems they are like lazy koala bear this week..


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

True....this week grants has been very slow till now...very less number of grants when compared to last week.....hopefully it should pick up from tomm....


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

> The Department of Immigration and Citizenship’s Health Operation Centre (HOC) in Sydney is currently experiencing a global backlog in the assessment of medical examinations. While the majority of visa medical reports uploaded electronically by the panel doctor are assessed within 2 weeks, some reports, including follow-up medical reports, are taking longer to finalise and the current processing times are between* 2 weeks to 4 months*. Please note that the delays in processing medical reports are impacting on all Australian visa applications across the globe and the Australian High Commission, New Delhi plays no part in the medical assessment process. Applicants are asked to note the current processing time frames, limit progress inquiries to a minimum, and to lodge applications requiring medical examinations well in advance of the intended date of travel.


Global delays in the processing of medical clearances for all Australian visas - Australian High Commission


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for posting this very valuable information . This might provide some respite to everyone.



madrag said:


> Global delays in the processing of medical clearances for all Australian visas - Australian High Commission


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

thnx madrag...for sharing this, as thsi will keep us a bit calm now..


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello mates,

Finally got the grant email. Thanks to everyone and all the best for those waiting. It was a surprise as I made up my mind for a 3 months wait time since my meds were referred in April.

Have a question for fellow forum members - I have 190 visa for NSW. I'm planning to make a visit in couple of months time for initial entry stamp along wit family and later come back alone for job search. Can I make initial entry in Melbourne than Sydney and land in Sydney later when I permanently move?


----------



## satyak (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I went to Medibank for VISA medicals on april 16 2013. Due to High BP they asked me to go to a GP. The GP cleared every thing except for High Cholestoral. When I called Medibank , they said the medicals are finalised and sent to DIAC. The CO is not responding to my mail or call from past 3 weeks. I am very much worried. I have submitted all docs but no reply


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

satyak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I went to Medibank for VISA medicals on april 16 2013. Due to High BP they asked me to go to a GP. The GP cleared every thing except for High Cholestoral. When I called Medibank , they said the medicals are finalised and sent to DIAC. The CO is not responding to my mail or call from past 3 weeks. I am very much worried. I have submitted all docs but no reply


Even for my husband it was referred of high bp..how you know ur medicals were finalised??


----------



## satyak (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes , When I called Medibank and DIAC they told me that the medicals are finalised and send to CO. Does it mean they are finalised completely or there will be any other thing now.. I cannot wait any more


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

satyak said:


> Yes , When I called Medibank and DIAC they told me that the medicals are finalised and send to CO. Does it mean they are finalised completely or there will be any other thing now.. I cannot wait any more


If DIAC says finalised,I hope it is finalized...


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi.

Got the grant mail today.....so excited....cant express feeling in words....

best of luck to those who are waiting

Thank you all who have supported me and others with responses and guidance.

Now need to resign from work and have to work for another 1 month....

for information to others....they required further test and we did it in Jan but the GH lost the report so my CO asked us to send another electronic copy to her and the clinic they did it...it was sent on 2nd may and today we got the visa...link for meds disappeared on 6/5/13...

The simple and most difficult rule is to WAIT.......have patience but I tell you...its worth waiting...

Cheers..


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Congratulations Nalpu! you did it man!!! be proud of yourself! All the best to the rest of your journey!




Nalpu said:


> Hi.
> 
> Got the grant mail today.....so excited....cant express feeling in words....
> 
> ...


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Jaik2012 said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Finally got the grant email. Thanks to everyone and all the best for those waiting. It was a surprise as I made up my mind for a 3 months wait time since my meds were referred in April.
> 
> Have a question for fellow forum members - I have 190 visa for NSW. I'm planning to make a visit in couple of months time for initial entry stamp along wit family and later come back alone for job search. Can I make initial entry in Melbourne than Sydney and land in Sydney later when I permanently move?


Congrats !!!!! did they ask you for any further test?????(medicals)


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Congrats !!!!! did they ask you for any further test?????(medicals)


Nope


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi All,

Pl help me. I have applied for 190 visa under ACT SS.
My husband's medical has been referred due to high BP. Some where around 3rd week of April.
All other docs have been provided to CO.
Just wanted to know,
1. When should I expect out come, as when I spoke to CO , he said currently Feb referred cases are being cleared. 
2. Can high BP be reason for visa rejection.

Any help will really be appreciated as me freaking out big time.

Regards,


----------



## junoon (May 15, 2013)

Hello dear friends and Australian migration seekers!

First of all, I am really amazed to see the number of people sharing their advice and thoughts helping newbies like me  

I have also applied for 189 PR visa and my process in undergoing. Just wanted to ask how critical is Hep C for Australian medical? The reason I am asking is that I have included my mother who had Hepatitis C sometimes in 2007, but it got cleared within a year. I have done medical for myself, my wife and my mother on 15 April, but apparently my mother's medicals have been referred! 

I will appreciate if anyone can shed light on my case!

Regards!


----------



## poonams (May 6, 2013)

after paying VAC2 payment what is next and how long i have to wait for visa.....pls anyone ans my que


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

hello members, sorry this is wrong thread, but as this information is usefull for those travelling Au from india, just for validating visa,

I got email from Cathey pacific, from 6 major indian cities to Austrlia, 40 kgs baggage alowance, one way or return..

their toll free no is 1800-209-1616.

I am writing this as i read that many PR holders are going just to validate their visa, and then move next yr, it will be helpful, they can carry more weight n keep with friends or family in au.


----------



## satyak (Apr 16, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pl help me. I have applied for 190 visa under ACT SS.
> My husband's medical has been referred due to high BP. Some where around 3rd week of April.
> ...



Is the Medical Officer referred you to go a GP ?


----------



## KVD (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi,

Refer to form 26 to see what all test results they look for. Critical tests are HIV, TB, Hepatitis B/C, VDRL (Syphillis) Serology. Talk to your doc who took the test and ask if the BP problem is something to be worried about from immigration point of view. I don't see that as an issue at all.

My kid's medical results were also referred and they took 4 months to clear the case. I can understand the uncertainty and anxiety you are experiencing at the moment since I also experienced the same. My sincere advise to you is don't think about ur PR now. You have done everything you could and now let them do their job. From my experience you should get your grant in next 6 to 9 weeks. Till then enjoy your life here as usual... 

Regards,
KVD


oorvee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pl help me. I have applied for 190 visa under ACT SS.
> My husband's medical has been referred due to high BP. Some where around 3rd week of April.
> ...


----------



## AKFZ (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi , I am a bit confused between "request for medicals" and "organize your health examination" . I applied visa 189 on may 3rd . After that i uploaded documents in 5 days . Few have received status,others have required status. Now i can see "organize your health link" bewlow each applicant. Should i consider it a request which i need to fulfill within 28 days ? or is CO going to request for medicals which will be due within next 28 days? I hope m making sense


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pl help me. I have applied for 190 visa under ACT SS.
> My husband's medical has been referred due to high BP. Some where around 3rd week of April.
> ...


Did they ask you to go for any additional tests?? same happened with my husband..we went for cardiologist and got his opinion..same here we completed all tests echo,ecg,serum creatinine,24 hrs bp monitoring.. arnd april 15th and came to know from my Co its referred...waiting  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Friends one question..

When we say high BP. How much they treat as high.. I mean they follow the trend of 120/80 or else they give some relaxation?

PK


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Friends one question..

When we say high BP. How much they treat as high.. I mean they follow the trend of 120/80 or else they give some relaxation?

PK


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Friends one question..

When we say high BP. How much they treat as high.. I mean they follow the trend of 120/80 or else they give some relaxation?

PK


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

pishu said:


> yes rks890 i am doing at CDC also. Did you provide them with it? How was your exp, are the docs and staff friendly and supportive, cant expect customer service grade but are they at least good to take the medicals.
> 
> Thanks!


Im about to do my and my wife's medicals next week at CDC, mumbai. Could you please share your experience at CDC. As in for females, do they ask to change clothes for physical examination. Which all documents do they need if i use ehealth?


----------



## satyak (Apr 16, 2013)

kapoorpuneet said:


> Friends one question..
> 
> When we say high BP. How much they treat as high.. I mean they follow the trend of 120/80 or else they give some relaxation?
> 
> PK


It will be a worry only if BP is too high , For Eg : 160. As in My case. I was advised to go a GP. After conducting several tests, GP said nothing and every thing is normal. I have uploaded all docs. But there is no progress . Still waiting for CO to comeback .


----------



## satyak (Apr 16, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Did they ask you to go for any additional tests?? same happened with my husband..we went for cardiologist and got his opinion..same here we completed all tests echo,ecg,serum creatinine,24 hrs bp monitoring.. arnd april 15th and came to know from my Co its referred...waiting  :fingerscrossed:




Is every thing normal in the medical tests? I want to know if they refer only when there is some issue with the tests.


----------



## persian90 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

I did mine Yesterday in Melbourne. the doctor was not very friendly. In the email they wanted record of recent tests that I did for check up. So I showed him because I have done a complete one and everything was completely ok except I had high ALT (one liver function) in which I tested again and it went back to normal +I did hepatitis check up 2-3 months ago to make sure and it was all negative. 

But he asked me why did you do all this and I said just to make sure everything is good. He asked for ultrasound and luckily I had it and gave it to him because that was also all normal. He said do you have any issue. I said no the ALT was high because I used to eat fast food and I had stomach reflux for while which was fixed. Although he seemed satisfied and I am sure I am health ( being 23 years old and have done recent check up), do you think this will make him to refer my medical? 

My friend said I should not have showed him anything because they are looking for excuse. I just wanted to be honest and show that I am perfectly fine , but now I am scared that he might ask for further tests. I don't mind doing this because I am healthy but it would waste more time. 

Do you think I made a mistake and I will be referred? should I/ Can I contact that person again?


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Did they ask you to go for any additional tests?? same happened with my husband..we went for cardiologist and got his opinion..same here we completed all tests echo,ecg,serum creatinine,24 hrs bp monitoring.. arnd april 15th and came to know from my Co its referred...waiting  :fingerscrossed:


Yes my medical center only asked for cardilogist report along with one more Creatinine test. We did and sent all report.
Now waiting to hear from CO. I shall kep updating my progress on forum.

All the best


----------



## persian90 (Oct 25, 2012)

I heard they refer you during the check up and if the doctor is fine and does not say anything it means no referring


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

persian90 said:


> I heard they refer you during the check up and if the doctor is fine and does not say anything it means no referring


Hi,
Slight disconnect here.
Usually CO / DIAC refers case, not the medical center. This is regarding off shore applicant. Not sure about on shore.


----------



## goldenage (Mar 12, 2013)

Friends..sharing good news with you today..we got our grant today..after so much of wait, anxiety and tense days..we got it..
Any words for expressing thanks wont be enough for everybody in this forum...superm,findraj, tantan..all provided very valuable information..
thanks guys..thanks...cheers


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Yes my medical center only asked for cardilogist report along with one more Creatinine test. We did and sent all report.
> Now waiting to hear from CO. I shall kep updating my progress on forum.
> 
> All the best


even for him all the tests are normal..but generally,i heard all the additional tests will be referred to MOC ..

not sure..


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

goldenage said:


> Friends..sharing good news with you today..we got our grant today..after so much of wait, anxiety and tense days..we got it..
> Any words for expressing thanks wont be enough for everybody in this forum...superm,findraj, tantan..all provided very valuable information..
> thanks guys..thanks...cheers


Congratulations :clap2::clap2:


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Require your help.

I have done my medical test couple of weeks back in Fortis Bangalore . However , they claim that they have uploaded the medical report , but the organize the health link page hasnt disappeared.

I have mailed the CO also , but no response.

Please tell me what i should be doing in this situation.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

goldenage said:


> Friends..sharing good news with you today..we got our grant today..after so much of wait, anxiety and tense days..we got it..
> Any words for expressing thanks wont be enough for everybody in this forum...superm,findraj, tantan..all provided very valuable information..
> thanks guys..thanks...cheers


congrats :clap2::clap2:

very few grants this week


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Require your help.
> 
> I have done my medical test couple of weeks back in Fortis Bangalore . However , they claim that they have uploaded the medical report , but the organize the health link page hasnt disappeared.
> 
> ...


I am facing the same situation. I took medical tests on 10,11,12 Apr. when I checked the status with the CMM Hyderabad, they informed me that they uploaded my meds on 15 itself.

I mailed the same thing to my CO on 18 Apr. She replied me on 22Apr informing me that:
1. The med status wont change.
2. The MOC is processing meds from Dec, and it would take "some weeks" for my meds to be processed.

Its already 4 weeks since my meds are uploaded and still there is no status change. anjalisham faced the same issue and her meds link disappeared just few days before she got the grant. so I am just :fingerscrossed:


----------



## poonams (May 6, 2013)

pls pls pls need help

our grant in 15/5/2013........i was thinking to take my daughter after 1 yrs so i didn't apply my daughter visa together with me and my husband now i want to apply for my 3 yrs daughter and want to take her together with us so if i apply her visa do i have to pay visa fee please anyone let me know i have already mention her name in EOI form.....and we have already don her medical also in 18 April 2013...now what i have to do to get her visa before we go to Perth can anyone help me with this problem pls 

my time line*(2012/11/16-vetassess pass.)(.2013/1/15-Express of intrest..)(2013/3/11_-invitation )(2013/3/14-489 SS*WA*visa logged.)(2013/412-police report)(2013/4/23-medical)(2013/5/10-VAC2 payment)(visa grant*2013/5/15*


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I need your help. I have been invited for subclass 190. I have following query regarding health requirement.

My spouse was HCV (Hepatitis C) victim. But she has cured from it now 

but when you test Anti HCV Screen blood test it will always show positive. But if we go for detail test e.g. HCV RNA (Qualitative and Quantitative) it says 'Not Detected' . 

1- Do i need to worry about it ? 

2- further Is high blood pressure any issue in dependent for visa grant ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Finally got the grant email. Thanks to everyone and all the best for those waiting. It was a surprise as I made up my mind for a 3 months wait time since my meds were referred in April.
> 
> Have a question for fellow forum members - I have 190 visa for NSW. I'm planning to make a visit in couple of months time for initial entry stamp along wit family and later come back alone for job search. Can I make initial entry in Melbourne than Sydney and land in Sydney later when I permanently move?


Congratulation Jay...


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Hi.
> 
> Got the grant mail today.....so excited....cant express feeling in words....
> 
> ...




Congratulation Nalpu. It took almost 6 mothns for you to get the grant...


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I need your help. I have been invited for subclass 190. I have following query regarding health requirement.
> 
> ...


When you disclose the issue, the doctor will do extra medical test and be confirmed as not detected.


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

goldenage said:


> Friends..sharing good news with you today..we got our grant today..after so much of wait, anxiety and tense days..we got it..
> Any words for expressing thanks wont be enough for everybody in this forum...superm,findraj, tantan..all provided very valuable information..
> thanks guys..thanks...cheers


Congratulations...


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> When you disclose the issue, the doctor will do extra medical test and be confirmed as not detected.


Thanks i need to know whether its critical or not. I hope visa ll be granted in my case 

Can you please tell me ?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Thanks i need to know whether its critical or not. I hope visa ll be granted in my case
> 
> Can you please tell me ?


AFAIK, TB and some medical conditions which will impose huge burden on Aus medical system will be denied for grant.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> AFAIK, TB and some medical conditions which will impose huge burden on Aus medical system will be denied for grant.


What is AFAIK ?

1- So you mean to say that no need to worry about Hepatist C and High blood pressure related ?

2- By the way could it take longer processes time if some one have such problem ?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

little.banter said:


> What is AFAIK ?
> 
> 1- So you mean to say that no need to worry about Hepatist C and High blood pressure related ?
> 
> 2- By the way could it take longer processes time if some one have such problem ?


As far as I Know (AFAIK)


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I need your help. I have been invited for subclass 190. I have following query regarding health requirement.
> 
> ...


Can anyone else comment on it please. Thanks for the responses so far. I believe many people are facing similar issue it will help them as well.

Thanks a lot


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi PPbad...

You need not worry. We too did our meds in Fortis Bangalore. They are good and cordial enough to approach for queries related to the same. They would surely upload the medicals in time. It takes about 3-23 days for the link to disappear. YOu just got to wait and see if its referred to MOC. Just check with the person in the reception if your medicals are all fine and she would be able to tell. Cause I got to know about my wife's result through her when I found that my med link disappeared and wifes was still appearing.

Regards

Zaki




PPbad said:


> Require your help.
> 
> I have done my medical test couple of weeks back in Fortis Bangalore . However , they claim that they have uploaded the medical report , but the organize the health link page hasnt disappeared.
> 
> ...


----------



## junoon (May 15, 2013)

Hello dear friends and Australian migration seekers!

First of all, I am really amazed to see the number of people sharing their advice and thoughts helping newbies like me 

I have also applied for 189 PR visa and my process in undergoing. Just wanted to ask how critical is Hep C for Australian medical? The reason I am asking is that I have included my mother who had Hepatitis C sometimes in 2007, but it got cleared within a year. I have done medical for myself, my wife and my mother on 15 April, but apparently my mother's medicals have been referred! 

I will appreciate if anyone can shed light on my case!

Regards!


----------



## junoon (May 15, 2013)

little.banter said:


> Thanks i need to know whether its critical or not. I hope visa ll be granted in my case
> 
> Can you please tell me ?


Which stage of the immigration process you are in?


----------



## AKFZ (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi , I am a bit confused between "request for medicals" and "organize your health examination" . I applied visa 189 on may 3rd . After that i uploaded documents in 5 days . Few have received status,others have required status. Now i can see "organize your health link" bewlow each applicant. Should i consider it a request which i need to fulfill within 28 days ? or is CO going to request for medicals which will be due within next 28 days? I hope m making sense


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

junoon said:


> Which stage of the immigration process you are in?


I hv invitation n i hv to apply in next month thats why i m curious


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

AKFZ said:


> Hi , I am a bit confused between "request for medicals" and "organize your health examination" . I applied visa 189 on may 3rd . After that i uploaded documents in 5 days . Few have received status,others have required status. Now i can see "organize your health link" bewlow each applicant. Should i consider it a request which i need to fulfill within 28 days ? or is CO going to request for medicals which will be due within next 28 days? I hope m making sense



Hi,
Same is my case, my health link is has gone but under my husband's name there organize your health examination".
As per me this means his medicals have been referred to MOC.
Not sure if he has to under go any additional test or not.
Lets see.... waiting for communication from CO


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

theonlyme said:


> Im about to do my and my wife's medicals next week at CDC, mumbai. Could you please share your experience at CDC. As in for females, do they ask to change clothes for physical examination. Which all documents do they need if i use ehealth?


Hi All,
Can anyone help me out with my questions?


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

theonlyme said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone help me out with my questions?


Hi,

I have done my medicals at CDC. They are cool and professional. Just be careful / reconfirm what co-ordinator tells you. Otherwise they are ok.

For x ray they will ask to change otherwise all ok.

Hope this was helpful


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Has anybody encountered a problem with missing health ID? We have done our medicals Tuesday this week and the clinic couldn't find my husbands e-file in the system because he had no health ID? Today I checked my e-visa and my link "organize medicals" is gone for me, but it is still active for my husband... I have already emailed the health strategies and my CO, but no reply so far...


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you so much for the details , i have been consistent touch with them, They just told me that my medicals are cleared by the doctor(However, i dont know what is meant). So she said now the system has changed , so the link will not disappear .

Really confused now 

I just noticed that the photo that was taken in the hospital is uploaded in the medical referral and medical history link , so does it mean that they have uploaded the file



zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi PPbad...
> 
> You need not worry. We too did our meds in Fortis Bangalore. They are good and cordial enough to approach for queries related to the same. They would surely upload the medicals in time. It takes about 3-23 days for the link to disappear. YOu just got to wait and see if its referred to MOC. Just check with the person in the reception if your medicals are all fine and she would be able to tell. Cause I got to know about my wife's result through her when I found that my med link disappeared and wifes was still appearing.
> 
> ...


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

oorvee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done my medicals at CDC. They are cool and professional. Just be careful / reconfirm what co-ordinator tells you. Otherwise they are ok.
> 
> ...



Thanks Oorvee...that helps a lot


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

AKFZ said:


> Hi , I am a bit confused between "request for medicals" and "organize your health examination" . I applied visa 189 on may 3rd . After that i uploaded documents in 5 days . Few have received status,others have required status. Now i can see "organize your health link" bewlow each applicant. Should i consider it a request which i need to fulfill within 28 days ? or is CO going to request for medicals which will be due within next 28 days? I hope m making sense


You may go ahead and get your medicals done. If you choose to wait, it is still OK - CO will ask you to have them done if you haven't done them by the time CO needs to have a look at them. Doing the medicals now *may* speed up the process. the key word is 'may'.


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Has anybody encountered a problem with missing health ID? We have done our medicals Tuesday this week and the clinic couldn't find my husbands e-file in the system because he had no health ID? Today I checked my e-visa and my link "organize medicals" is gone for me, but it is still active for my husband... I have already emailed the health strategies and my CO, but no reply so far...


Health strategies respond within a week or so, same for CO. I had similar problem but Health strategies solved it. You can also visit the clinic and ask them to email health strategies because that is their job.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

A change is required in the whole process.
The medical assessment should be done prior to lodging visa, just like we take IELTS and ACS assessment.

If medicals are not clear, person would not go ahed and lodge the visa.
Otherwise, there is a high risk of losing $3000 visa fee if visa is denied.

What do you people think ??


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

My Health report is also missing . thats what i came to know from the hospital today . I have also mailed the Co and not yet got a response. So hopefully i will update you if i get any reply from my CO. Could also do the same if you figure out something.:fingerscrossed:



JoannaAch said:


> Has anybody encountered a problem with missing health ID? We have done our medicals Tuesday this week and the clinic couldn't find my husbands e-file in the system because he had no health ID? Today I checked my e-visa and my link "organize medicals" is gone for me, but it is still active for my husband... I have already emailed the health strategies and my CO, but no reply so far...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

PPbad said:


> My Health report is also missing . thats what i came to know from the hospital today . I have also mailed the Co and not yet got a response. So hopefully i will update you if i get any reply from my CO. Could also do the same if you figure out something.:fingerscrossed:


I will call the health clinic today midday and ask if they got any reply from health strategies... I guess I will get the email from CO and health strategies in 7 days, but maybe the clinics get it quicker?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

goldenage said:


> Friends..sharing good news with you today..we got our grant today..after so much of wait, anxiety and tense days..we got it..
> Any words for expressing thanks wont be enough for everybody in this forum...superm,findraj, tantan..all provided very valuable information..
> thanks guys..thanks...cheers


Congrats buddy!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

anybody having the idea of Driver's license rules in SA ????

i have an international license from pakistan with a one year validity, can i drive in SA on that license ????


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

very very bad week...Its very difficult to be patience...feeling helpless now..very few grnts thi wk..


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> anybody having the idea of Driver's license rules in SA ????
> 
> i have an international license from pakistan with a one year validity, can i drive in SA on that license ????


You can even drive with your local license if it is translated and certified copy to english but only for 3 months
Note: the validity part you need to confirm whether it is 3 months or more


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

Patience is virtue, yes we can wait.....but should we


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

migo83 said:


> You can even drive with your local license if it is translated and certified copy to english but only for 3 months
> Note: the validity part you need to confirm whether it is 3 months or more


Thanks migo!!! but somebody has told me that your local license must be atleast three years old ............... not sure abt that................ any idea??? and the time 3 months you are rite!!!!


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Thanks migo!!! but somebody has told me that your local license must be atleast three years old ............... not sure abt that................ any idea??? and the time 3 months you are rite!!!!


Not sure about that 3 years old


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

junoon said:


> Hello dear friends and Australian migration seekers!
> 
> First of all, I am really amazed to see the number of people sharing their advice and thoughts helping newbies like me
> 
> ...


Did u get any upate so far ? Did u tell them about ur mother treatment ?


----------



## junoon (May 15, 2013)

little.banter said:


> Did u get any upate so far ? Did u tell them about ur mother treatment ?


Hi Little Banter,

Yes, I did mention while doing medicals that my mother was suffering from Hepatitis C in 2007 but within a year, it was cleared. They did Hep B, Hep C and LFT tests, and now my mom's medicals have been referred. I am really really nervous now!

The thing is you cannot lie that your dependent doesn't have an y medical history coz what if they do additional tests and find out? It will them come under the statement that you lied to DIAC which may eventually cancel your application. 

Do let me know about your case and your research on this issue!

All the best and pray that all of us get the speedy grant!

Regards,
Junoon...


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

junoon said:


> Hi Little Banter,
> 
> Yes, I did mention while doing medicals that my mother was suffering from Hepatitis C in 2007 but within a year, it was cleared. They did Hep B, Hep C and LFT tests, and now my mom's medicals have been referred. I am really really nervous now!
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy I was trying to send you message but unable to do so. Can you send me private message and give me your skype id i have few question.

Thanks a lot all the best to you as well


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Guys,

A fresh week started... Hope this week is going to give some good news...

All the best to every one...

Cheers,
-Mohit.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

mohitsharan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A fresh week started... Hope this week is going to give some good news...
> 
> ...


Oh ya, am badly waiting for my husband's medicals to get finalised. 

All the best.....


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Everyone is eagerly waiting... ;-)


----------



## Arjey (Feb 5, 2013)

Yaaahoooooooooooooooooo...........................We got our grant letter today. Thank you everyone for your help and contribution to this wonderful forum! It really helped us a lot.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Arjey said:


> Yaaahoooooooooooooooooo...........................We got our grant letter today. Thank you everyone for your help and contribution to this wonderful forum! It really helped us a lot.


Great!!!! Congrats!! Can you share your timelines pls?


----------



## Arjey (Feb 5, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Great!!!! Congrats!! Can you share your timelines pls?


Here are my timelines: 
ACS: 17th dec | Application: 30th December | PCC: IND, UK, Germany, Sweden: Feb | Medicals: Feb 20 | Med Ref: Mar 8th | Grant: 20th May

My medicals were graded B due to past TB history. No further/additional tests were requested.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

congrates arjey,

we hv hope now ..the starting of this new wk is good..hope to be more good with our grants..


----------



## prashant manohara (Apr 29, 2013)

Arjey said:


> Here are my timelines:
> ACS: 17th dec | Application: 30th December | PCC: IND, UK, Germany, Sweden: Feb | Medicals: Feb 20 | Med Ref: Mar 8th | Grant: 20th May
> 
> My medicals were graded B due to past TB history. No further/additional tests were requested.



Congrats arjey!!!

Please let me know if they asked for health undertaking before the grant?

This gives a lot of hopes to many people who had existing medical condition


----------



## Arjey (Feb 5, 2013)

No.. Health Undertaking was not requested.


----------



## Arjey (Feb 5, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> congrates arjey,
> 
> we hv hope now ..the starting of this new wk is good..hope to be more good with our grants..


Thank you and all the best... !! your grant is on the way!


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

which part of oz u will be? I am also from Bombay but living currently in Chennai from alst 18 mnths, hv applie dfor 190 with SA SS.


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> which part of oz u will be? I am also from Bombay but living currently in Chennai from alst 18 mnths, hv applie dfor 190 with SA SS.


Congratulations Ajayr...

Hay Lucky even I have applied for SA SS...

Hope this week we get good news...


----------



## bharatp (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Friends...Help me...I have a High BP for which all the necessray tests have been done. Now the case is referred to the MC for reference. Apart from BP which is 180/110, rest everything is normal. It is almost a month since I submitted the Medical and the PCC. Suggest as to how long will it take for grant to come through. is there any complications which may occur due to MC.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

bharatp said:


> Hi Friends...Help me...I have a High BP for which all the necessray tests have been done. Now the case is referred to the MC for reference. Apart from BP which is 180/110, rest everything is normal. It is almost a month since I submitted the Medical and the PCC. Suggest as to how long will it take for grant to come through. is there any complications which may occur due to MC.


Same happened for my husband..With MOC and waiting,his BP was 150/90
and all other things were normal..

Came to know from CO taht his medicals are with MOC on may 7th and we did all tests on april 11th.

when was urs referred


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

bharatp said:


> Hi Friends...Help me...I have a High BP for which all the necessray tests have been done. Now the case is referred to the MC for reference. Apart from BP which is 180/110, rest everything is normal. It is almost a month since I submitted the Medical and the PCC. Suggest as to how long will it take for grant to come through. is there any complications which may occur due to MC.


welcome to the waiting lounge...:ranger:


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

mohitsharan said:


> Congratulations Ajayr...
> 
> Hay Lucky even I have applied for SA SS...
> 
> Hope this week we get good news...


ok, I applied on 3rd Jan with DIAC, so we hv similar time.when you are planning to mv Adelaide?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Got PR today.............

My medical was referred on 1st Feb and was finalized on 7th May. Got PR on 21st May.....

Thanks to all you guys for continuous support.............


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> ok, I applied on 3rd Jan with DIAC, so we hv similar time.when you are planning to mv Adelaide?


I was thinking of for a vaction to Sydney in the month of June and move next year 1st quater... But it all depends when I will get the grant...


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Got PR today.............
> 
> My medical was referred on 1st Feb and was finalized on 7th May. Got PR on 21st May.....
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for continuous support.............


Congratulation slagozzz... Have a party time...


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

mohitsharan said:


> Congratulation slagozzz... Have a party time...


Thanks mate.............


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

I want to know if the medicals are delayed or referred more often for smokers than non smokers? Any experience regarding medicals by any smoker in this forum is appreciated.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Got PR today.............
> 
> My medical was referred on 1st Feb and was finalized on 7th May. Got PR on 21st May.....
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for continuous support.............


Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

madrag said:


> Congrats :clap2::clap2:


Thanks mate...........


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

mohitsharan said:


> I was thinking of for a vaction to Sydney in the month of June and move next year 1st quater... But it all depends when I will get the grant...


Hi Mohit,

What is the reason for delay in your case? Due to Medical referred or any other??

Regards,


----------



## akhhttar (Nov 22, 2011)

*When can I possibly get the visa based on current processing speed?*

Hi Everyone,

I am from Pakistan and I applied for 176 relative sponsorship visa. Our medicals were referred on 14th and 28th March ( Me and my daughter's were referred on 14th while my wife and son's were referred on 28th). Can someone please suggest when can I possibly get the Grant based on current medical processing speed?


Regards,
Akhtar


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

akhhttar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am from Pakistan and I applied for 176 relative sponsorship visa. Our medicals were referred on 14th and 28th March ( Me and my daughter's were referred on 14th while my wife and son's were referred on 28th). Can someone please suggest when can I possibly get the Grant based on current medical processing speed?
> 
> ...


It may take up to 4 months after medical been referred.........


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Thanks mate...........


COngratulations slaggozz!


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

tenten said:


> COngratulations slaggozz!


thanks tenten........

when r u flying..........

i have no plan till now, will start planning from tonight for the life in australia.......


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats... Have fun...
:clap2:lane:


slagozzz said:


> Got PR today.............
> 
> My medical was referred on 1st Feb and was finalized on 7th May. Got PR on 21st May.....
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for continuous support.............


----------



## bharatp (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey Frnds...Any Idea as to how long does the medical referred to CO gets cleared. It has been long waiting time. And that too the medical has been referred because of High BP. rest everything is normal.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

bharatp said:


> Hey Frnds...Any Idea as to how long does the medical referred to CO gets cleared. It has been long waiting time. And that too the medical has been referred because of High BP. rest everything is normal.


when was ur medical referred.............


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

bharatp said:


> Hey Frnds...Any Idea as to how long does the medical referred to CO gets cleared. It has been long waiting time. And that too the medical has been referred because of High BP. rest everything is normal.


check

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiScAgscUVOcdHBuNTJqdl9QWERDeDBMMXQ1cFhTVlE#gid=0


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hi Mohit,
> 
> What is the reason for delay in your case? Due to Medical referred or any other??
> 
> Regards,


Its due to Medical...


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Got PR today.............
> 
> My medical was referred on 1st Feb and was finalized on 7th May. Got PR on 21st May.....
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for continuous support.............


congrates salgozz..good to hear your news..so, this wk is definatly btr.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

mohitsharan said:


> I was thinking of for a vaction to Sydney in the month of June and move next year 1st quater... But it all depends when I will get the grant...


Hey same here,
we are also thinking the same way, like a small look see kind of trip to Adelaide and then move net yr but as you said all depends on visa.. we hv been to sydney n melbourne twice so this time hv plan to go to only Adellaide and explore for two wks to validate our visa.


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi There,

My wife had a c section, and it seems like our medicals are referred, is CSection something which affect the decision? and how long does these kind of referrals take to be cleared? 

And my CO said, due to medicals backlog it might take a couple of months to be cleared, is that a realistic estimate? anyone ever had that kind of situation?

thanks.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

there is no timet time gurentee as we all are waiting since Jan-Feb for different reasons..

I dont think c section should affect the decission, but any operative cases will go into refer for sure..

all the best bro, but not to worry..join our waiting club..


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

lol, the worst part of entire process is to waaaaaaaaaaaaait.....................


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

aftabnaveed said:


> Hi There,
> 
> My wife had a c section, and it seems like our medicals are referred, is CSection something which affect the decision? and how long does these kind of referrals take to be cleared?
> 
> ...


I had a C-section and my mdeicals went through(by husband's medicals were referred)..It was not referred..


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> I had a C-section and my mdeicals went through(by husband's medicals were referred)..It was not referred..


How did you know that? was it CO who informed you about the referral ? or was it updated somewhere in online application progress.

thanks.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just saw the spreadsheet, whoever has updated, JUST PERFACT..we can ge tthe clear picture of how many pending from NOV to FEB, I am the last one in FEB, and with me about 25 whose cases are yet to be finalised..

All the best to all of us..we all must get our grants before this MAY END.


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Just saw the spreadsheet, whoever has updated, JUST PERFACT..we can ge tthe clear picture of how many pending from NOV to FEB, I am the last one in FEB, and with me about 25 whose cases are yet to be finalised..
> 
> All the best to all of us..we all must get our grants before this MAY END.


All the best and touch wood we all should get by this monthend....
Too much of waiting is killing me... and loosing my patience....


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, how does one know if the medicals r referred??

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

you need to ask your case officer after few days o your medicals. Co will tell you the status of your medicals..


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> congrates salgozz..good to hear your news..so, this wk is definatly btr.


Thanks lucky14,

what is your status?...........


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Thanks lucky14,
> 
> what is your status?...........


Slagozzz: How did you manage DIAC for your closed company's issues raised by them?


----------



## junoon (May 15, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Got PR today.............
> 
> My medical was referred on 1st Feb and was finalized on 7th May. Got PR on 21st May.....
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for continuous support.............


Congrats slagozzz! 

Can you tell us which Team you got assigned with and the CO initials?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Slagozzz: How did you manage DIAC for your closed company's issues raised by them?


I have submitted the following documents:

1. Trade license, 
2. Tin certificate of that comapny, 
3. Bank statemen of that companyt, 
4. Bank certificate of that company, 
5. Memorandum document, 
6. Form xii, 
7. Revised letter from previous director mentioning that company was closed. 
8. An article from a website(where it was mentioned that the company was closed) 
9. Agreement of the office rental.

After submitting those documents I have got grant within 5 days.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

junoon said:


> Congrats slagozzz!
> 
> Can you tell us which Team you got assigned with and the CO initials?


Team 34 brisbane CO: NJ......
I have received email from team 33 and 31 address too. So it seems that this CO works for all three teams 34, 33 and 31..........


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> I have submitted the following documents:
> 
> 1. Trade license,
> 2. Tin certificate of that comapny,
> ...


So many documents...........


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> So many documents...........


Yeah, I was so scared that I have tried every possible source to find relevant documents.......


----------



## Abrar (Feb 1, 2013)

Congratulations...  ... After all these efforts, happy to see you got it.

Regards,
Abrar



slagozzz said:


> Yeah, I was so scared that I have tried every possible source to find relevant documents.......


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Thanks lucky14,
> 
> what is your status?...........


applied for 190 visa on 3r jan, n medicals 21st feb..after that no news,guessing refer on 28 may be/..as mostly after uploading, one wk later medicals go in refer..but no reply from my co..submitted all the documents by feb end..its hight of waiting now..3 mnths after medicals..n no news..today again gona mail co, let see..


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> applied for 190 visa on 3r jan, n medicals 21st feb..after that no news,guessing refer on 28 may be/..as mostly after uploading, one wk later medicals go in refer..but no reply from my co..submitted all the documents by feb end..its hight of waiting now..3 mnths after medicals..n no news..today again gona mail co, let see..


Yeah, mail your CO. who is your CO and from which team?........


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Team 34 brisbane CO: NJ......
> I have received email from team 33 and 31 address too. So it seems that this CO works for all three teams 34, 33 and 31..........


Can you also tell us why did your medical went to referred ?

Thanks


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Can you also tell us why did your medical went to referred ?
> 
> Thanks


All the medicals of the applicants from our country get referred, no specific reason......


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Yeah, mail your CO. who is your CO and from which team?........


team 33 Brisbane


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> team 33 Brisbane


mine was team 34 Brisbane and I got good response from them...........


----------



## bharatp (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey Guysss....Anyone who has got VISA having high blood pressure after being referred to the MOC. How long does it take for the MOC to clear the file and after that how long does the CO clear the file.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

bharatp said:


> Hey Guysss....Anyone who has got VISA having high blood pressure after being referred to the MOC. How long does it take for the MOC to clear the file and after that how long does the CO clear the file.


If medical is referred then it usually take 3-4 months to be cleared. When CO get the report from MOC they usually finalize the report instantly if there are no issues. And if there are issues then CO will ask for more tests and it will take more time. BP is not a serious issue and MOC do not give any negative report on that. So if you have high BP then it can be assured that MOC will finalize your report when it get the queue....


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have done my medicals on 4th May and results were uploaded by the hospital on 7th May. How do I know if my medicals are cleared or referred? How long does it usually take to make an assessment? Is this assessment done by CO? Or some other team?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

maverick27 said:


> I have done my medicals on 4th May and results were uploaded by the hospital on 7th May. How do I know if my medicals are cleared or referred? How long does it usually take to make an assessment? Is this assessment done by CO? Or some other team?



After the medical is uploaded then it usually transferred to GHO (GLobal health officer). They usually finalize the reports and sent the report to CO. If GHO find any confusion regarding medical then they send it to MOC (Medical officer of commonwealth). When medical sent to MOC then it usually queued as they check medicals thoroughly and it take time. MOC take usually 3-4 months to finalize the medical.


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Its been over a month since I sent my family medicals, they referred it, and CO said due to Medicals backlog it might take 2 months to clear that, I assume it takes almost 3 months to be cleared.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

aftabnaveed said:


> Its been over a month since I sent my family medicals, they referred it, and CO said due to Medicals backlog it might take 2 months to clear that, I assume it takes almost 3 months to be cleared.


Yeah, you are right. It might take 3 months to be cleared...........


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

Any Grants today, seems like the grants have gone down drastically for the past 2 weeks. 
Please see the trend I was able to pick up from the Medicals Referred Sheet. 

Apr 1st Week - 7
Apr 2nd Week - 6
Apr 3rd week - 12
Apr 4th week - 6
May 1st week - 13
May 2nd week - 11
May 3rd week - 7
This week - 2


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

sriram.sv said:


> Any Grants today, seems like the grants have gone down drastically for the past 2 weeks.
> Please see the trend I was able to pick up from the Medicals Referred Sheet.
> 
> Apr 1st Week - 7
> ...


There are thousand people who are not member of this forum. So looking at the sheet will not give you the exact idea. I have seen other forums and have the impression that number of grant these days are higher than any period.


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

yeah, that is correct, it drastically dropped, not sure what has happened.


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

slagozzz said:


> After the medical is uploaded then it usually transferred to GHO (GLobal health officer). They usually finalize the reports and sent the report to CO. If GHO find any confusion regarding medical then they send it to MOC (Medical officer of commonwealth). When medical sent to MOC then it usually queued as they check medicals thoroughly and it take time. MOC take usually 3-4 months to finalize the medical.


Thanks mate..how do I find out if my medicals are cleared/Referred by GHO?
Also, how long does the GHO take (approx) to make a decision on the results?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Has any one here used the post-lodging request.Got this link from the automated response from MY CO inbox.

So on a high level they have 15 request for which we could get a response , However not sure on the SLA for this.

Attached the link for your reference.
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Anyone has any info on this.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

PPbad said:


> Has any one here used the post-lodging request.Got this link from the automated response from MY CO inbox.
> 
> So on a high level they have 15 request for which we could get a response , However not sure on the SLA for this.
> 
> ...


I used it, but it only gives you general information... I asked for my application status and an answer came by email that I should ask my CO if I have one and if not - I should wait for one to be assigned
Anyway, I don't think you can get any valuable information from it...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

PPbad said:


> My Health report is also missing . thats what i came to know from the hospital today . I have also mailed the Co and not yet got a response. So hopefully i will update you if i get any reply from my CO. Could also do the same if you figure out something.:fingerscrossed:


The "organize your medicals" link is now gone for both me and my husband The CO has not replied, so I guess she is just processing my application and can't be bothered with answering emails... I was not able to reach hospital (not answering the phone) and have not hear back from health strategies. 
But as long as they are working on it I am happy! :fingerscrossed:
Have you noticed any changes on your e-visa page?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Even My link has disappeared . Anyhow i will have to wait and watch .

I have mailed my CO today . so lets see if she replies.




JoannaAch said:


> The "organize your medicals" link is now gone for both me and my husband The CO has not replied, so I guess she is just processing my application and can't be bothered with answering emails... I was not able to reach hospital (not answering the phone) and have not hear back from health strategies.
> But as long as they are working on it I am happy! :fingerscrossed:
> Have you noticed any changes on your e-visa page?


----------



## junoon (May 15, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> The "organize your medicals" link is now gone for both me and my husband The CO has not replied, so I guess she is just processing my application and can't be bothered with answering emails... I was not able to reach hospital (not answering the phone) and have not hear back from health strategies.
> But as long as they are working on it I am happy! :fingerscrossed:
> Have you noticed any changes on your e-visa page?


Hi,

The "Organize your medicals" link for me and all the secondary applicants have been removed also in my e-page. What does that mean? Does it mean that DIAC have received the medical reports? 

Appreciate if anyone can give expert opinion 

Regards!


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Got PR today.............
> 
> My medical was referred on 1st Feb and was finalized on 7th May. Got PR on 21st May.....
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for continuous support.............


hi, whn the medicals were referred, was the organize ur health link there all the time or did it disappear??

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

junoon said:


> Hi,
> 
> The "Organize your medicals" link for me and all the secondary applicants have been removed also in my e-page. What does that mean? Does it mean that DIAC have received the medical reports?
> 
> ...




I do not want to be a spoilsport here.... However, even my Organize Medicals link has disappeared today...!!!!

Since, this seems to have happened to many, I now fear if it is a system bug.. Anyway, all we can do is ..:fingerscrossed:

Note:
My medicals were uploaded in last week of March. My CO had replied that he is unable to find my Medicals and has checked with HOC. So I am not sure if it is referred or lost..


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

That means that they would received your medicals.

However , your status shows that yours and wife's medical is finalized, have you got it confirmed from the CO.



junoon said:


> Hi,
> 
> The "Organize your medicals" link for me and all the secondary applicants have been removed also in my e-page. What does that mean? Does it mean that DIAC have received the medical reports?
> 
> ...


----------



## junoon (May 15, 2013)

varuni said:


> I do not want to be a spoilsport here.... However, even my Organize Medicals link has disappeared today...!!!!
> 
> Since, this seems to have happened to many, I now fear if it is a system bug.. Anyway, all we can do is ..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


May be its a bug or they finally managed to clear pending medical cases! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

junoon said:


> May be its a bug or they finally managed to clear pending medical cases! :fingerscrossed:


then lets wait for tomm..may b someone gets a golden mail..all the best..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## junoon (May 15, 2013)

PPbad said:


> That means that they would received your medicals.
> 
> However , your status shows that yours and wife's medical is finalized, have you got it confirmed from the CO.


I actually called DIAC and inquired about the medical status last week. They confirmed that DIAC have received my and my wife's medicals. thats how I came to know that 2 medicals have been finalized and my mom's medicals were still to be finalized!!!


----------



## junoon (May 15, 2013)

roninquick said:


> then lets wait for tomm..may b someone gets a golden mail..all the best..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


I still have to pay for my mother's VAC2 payment! But any updates from CO within a couple of remaining days for this will make me little calm  All the best to you too


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

PPbad said:


> That means that they would received your medicals.
> 
> However , your status shows that yours and wife's medical is finalized, have you got it confirmed from the CO.


The status of my meds is still "requested" and I haven't received any reply from CO regarding the status of our medicals. Shouldn't it change to "received" at some point? And only then to "finalized" or "referred"?


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> The status of my meds is still "requested" and I haven't received any reply from CO regarding the status of our medicals. Shouldn't it change to "received" at some point? And only then to "finalized" or "referred"?




Some CO's update eVisa page. However, some do not. So relying on eVisa as Traffic light is not reliable. However, there is a consistent observation on the 'Organize Medicals Link' (Appearance/Disappearance) as the indication of Medicals being received by DIAC


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

junoon said:


> May be its a bug or they finally managed to clear pending medical cases! :fingerscrossed:


Received my link back 

So disappointing


----------



## junoon (May 15, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Received my link back
> 
> So disappointing


The Organize medical link is back again


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

junoon said:


> The Organize medical link is back again


Yep, it is also back for my husband I have to stop logging to that e-visa portal every hour, you can't trust it!
Now I will definitely call the hospital tomorrow and make sure that they have actually submitted the medicals


----------



## gwittles (May 8, 2013)

WOW so many people waiting here for visa's... need to get mine by august and now im worried that I won't. 
Did my medicals 18/4
What do you guys think, will I get it in time?


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

gwittles said:


> WOW so many people waiting here for visa's... need to get mine by august and now im worried that I won't.
> Did my medicals 18/4
> What do you guys think, will I get it in time?


do u still have the organize ur health link??

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Yep, it is also back for my husband I have to stop logging to that e-visa portal every hour, you can't trust it!
> Now I will definitely call the hospital tomorrow and make sure that they have actually submitted the medicals


touchwood..for me it is still not there..but then mine disappeared on monday..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## gwittles (May 8, 2013)

roninquick said:


> do u still have the organize ur health link??
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


I never had that link. Here we had requested and our doctor sends the paperwork with a courier...
Where do u guys see that orginize ur health link cause i never found it
Im on a 190 visa/


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

junoon said:


> I actually called DIAC and inquired about the medical status last week. They confirmed that DIAC have received my and my wife's medicals. thats how I came to know that 2 medicals have been finalized and my mom's medicals were still to be finalized!!!


Hi could you please share the numbe ron which you calld DIAC?

And did you call IAC or the HEALTH strategy DEPT ?

My case is pending since FEB, and twice emailed our CO but no reply..so now I will try and get to know atleast somthign from DIAC like you..Please give me the details.


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Hi could you please share the numbe ron which you calld DIAC?
> 
> And did you call IAC or the HEALTH strategy DEPT ?
> 
> My case is pending since FEB, and twice emailed our CO but no reply..so now I will try and get to know atleast somthign from DIAC like you..Please give me the details.


Whats your CO team and initials?


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

gwittles said:


> I never had that link. Here we had requested and our doctor sends the paperwork with a courier...
> Where do u guys see that orginize ur health link cause i never found it
> Im on a 190 visa/


its on the evisa website under the list of doc uploaded..u need to login with ur trn & password & it will take u straight to the page..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

migo83 said:


> Whats your CO team and initials?


Team 33 Brisbane, co JL


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Team 33 Brisbane, co JL


Mine is same team but co AM...we are very similar wife and son medicals referred 21/02 and CO told me it takes 3 months..now after waiting 3 months I sent him mail only 3 days ago but no reply guess I'll be waiting for 7 working days and I'll have to drop another one, man we should take an action against GH and raise a complaint, we paid a lot for this visa and not sticking to standard processing time makes me angry


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

they should hire more people at global health instead of whining about huge backlog and refusing to hire new immigrants in vacant jobs blaming lack of local experience


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

satyak said:


> Yes , When I called Medibank and DIAC they told me that the medicals are finalised and send to CO. Does it mean they are finalised completely or there will be any other thing now.. I cannot wait any more


Hi, can you tell me on which number you called DIAC for checking the status of your medicals?? I need to call them today only..as my co also not responding..and I am waiting since FEb


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

migo83 said:


> Mine is same team but co AM...we are very similar wife and son medicals referred 21/02 and CO told me it takes 3 months..now after waiting 3 months I sent him mail only 3 days ago but no reply guess I'll be waiting for 7 working days and I'll have to drop another one, man we should take an action against GH and raise a complaint, we paid a lot for this visa and not sticking to standard processing time makes me angry


even mine is AM from team 33..how do u know that meds were reffered on 21/2?

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## junoon (May 15, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> Hi could you please share the numbe ron which you calld DIAC?
> 
> And did you call IAC or the HEALTH strategy DEPT ?
> 
> My case is pending since FEB, and twice emailed our CO but no reply..so now I will try and get to know atleast somthign from DIAC like you..Please give me the details.


I actually called DIAC main line. The number is 00611300364613. Do let me know once you call them!


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

roninquick said:


> even mine is AM from team 33..how do u know that meds were reffered on 21/2?
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


CO told me in his last email in March


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Guys,
One quick help. I am done with my medicals and to my bad, my BP was 152\90 which infact I told the doctor.

I am worried, if my medicals would be referred or will they just ignore? ( Since I mentioned the same in my form 26, doctor just suggested me to get it reviewed again.

Will this be referred and if so, how many days, it would take for me to get my grant?

Any similar issues here?

ACS +ve: 08-Apr
EOI : 23-Apr
Visa Lodged online: 25-Apr
CO allocated: 13-May
PCC\Medicals done: 22-May
Grant: Pending


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

smiles said:


> Guys,
> One quick help. I am done with my medicals and to my bad, my BP was 152\90 which infact I told the doctor.
> 
> I am worried, if my medicals would be referred or will they just ignore? ( Since I mentioned the same in my form 26, doctor just suggested me to get it reviewed again.
> ...


Usually till 140/100 they clear, above that gets referred.

But as I said cant say for sure.
All the best.


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Usually till 140/100 they clear, above that gets referred.
> 
> But as I said cant say for sure.
> All the best.


Thanks for the reply mate.... So usually what happens when it gets referred? What would MOC do with my case and when would I get any update from MOC?

Any help appreciated?


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

smiles said:


> Thanks for the reply mate.... So usually what happens when it gets referred? What would MOC do with my case and when would I get any update from MOC?
> 
> Any help appreciated?


Hi,

Referral due to high BP only means more wait time and nothing else.

My husband's BP reading were 180/120, so of course it got referred on 20th April, till now I am waiting for grant.
From what here and also my CO told me that there is back log in medical finalisation, currently they are clearing Feb referred cases. So you can understand when should we expect out come.

But having said that, High BP is relatively low risk so should get cleared faster.

Happy Waiting!!


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

junoon said:


> I actually called DIAC main line. The number is 00611300364613. Do let me know once you call them!


thnx a lot, definalty i will let you know


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Referral due to high BP only means more wait time and nothing else.
> 
> ...


Thanks !! I will wait.. What else can I do now? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Junoon for the details.

I called up diac and they didnt give me the status on the medicals. However , they confirmed that they have received the medicals.



junoon said:


> I actually called DIAC main line. The number is 00611300364613. Do let me know once you call them!


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Thanks Junoon for the details.
> 
> I called up diac and they didnt give me the status on the medicals. However , they confirmed that they have received the medicals.


when was the medical submitted??

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## junoon (May 15, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Thanks Junoon for the details.
> 
> I called up diac and they didnt give me the status on the medicals. However , they confirmed that they have received the medicals.


Hi PPbad,

Its good that they have received your medicals! So the Organise medicals link have disappeared from your e-page?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

My medicals was done on 9 - may , however my spouses was uploaded on the same day .

But my link didnt disappear, After continuous follow up figured out that my form 160 was not uploaded and that's the reason it disappear. Then the hospital uploaded my report on 17 - may once again.



roninquick said:


> when was the medical submitted??
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes atleast i am satisfied that they have received it .



junoon said:


> Hi PPbad,
> 
> Its good that they have received your medicals! So the Organise medicals link have disappeared from your e-page?


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

PPbad said:


> My medicals was done on 9 - may , however my spouses was uploaded on the same day .
> 
> But my link didnt disappear, After continuous follow up figured out that my form 160 was not uploaded and that's the reason it disappear. Then the hospital uploaded my report on 17 - may once again.


whn did the link disappear??

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

PPbad said:


> Thanks Junoon for the details.
> 
> I called up diac and they didnt give me the status on the medicals. However , they confirmed that they have received the medicals.


I tried calling them too but they just closed. Guess I would have to wait till tomorrow and try again...


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

My link disappeared on 17 - may , My spouse disappeared on 9 - may .



roninquick said:


> whn did the link disappear??
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

PPbad said:


> My medicals was done on 9 - may , however my spouses was uploaded on the same day .
> 
> But my link didnt disappear, After continuous follow up figured out that my form 160 was not uploaded and that's the reason it disappear. Then the hospital uploaded my report on 17 - may once again.


I can't even reach the clinic I had my medicals at and make sure they have actually uploaded the results. No idea what to do now:/


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Joanna , what happened to your husband's medical link , is it still there?




JoannaAch said:


> I tried calling them too but they just closed. Guess I would have to wait till tomorrow and try again...


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

PPbad said:


> My link disappeared on 17 - may , My spouse disappeared on 9 - may .


who is the CO?? which team??

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

PPbad said:


> Joanna , what happened to your husband's medical link , is it still there?


Yeah, it is still there. I guess they have not received his results at all... It's been more than a week now and my link disappeared only 2 days after medicals. The clinic is not responding to emails, nor picking up their phones, the CO has not replied for 7 days now and also no email reply from health strategies. Honestly no idea what to do now(


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Call up DIAC, they were polite in answering the questions.

So i am sure you will have updates tomorrow.



JoannaAch said:


> Yeah, it is still there. I guess they have not received his results at all... It's been more than a week now and my link disappeared only 2 days after medicals. The clinic is not responding to emails, nor picking up their phones, the CO has not replied for 7 days now and also no email reply from health strategies. Honestly no idea what to do now(


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

MY CO is team31 initial E



roninquick said:


> who is the CO?? which team??
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

PPbad said:


> Call up DIAC, they were polite in answering the questions.
> 
> So i am sure you will have updates tomorrow.


I just talked with the medical clinic we did our examinations at and they told me that my medicals have been already uploaded, but they have not done anything with my husbands results...

They can not upload them as he still does not have his health ID and they have not tried contacting anybody yet to fix it. 

I feel that this will be the biggest struggle in the whole visa application


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure , if i am right but its worth a try till DIAC opens tomorrow morning . When you click on the organize the health link , for your husband. click on the refernce letter , see on the browser link if there is any UHID #.





JoannaAch said:


> I just talked with the medical clinic we did our examinations at and they told me that my medicals have been already uploaded, but they have not done anything with my husbands results...
> 
> They can not upload them as he still does not have his health ID and they have not tried contacting anybody yet to fix it.
> 
> I feel that this will be the biggest struggle in the whole visa application


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

PPbad said:


> Not sure , if i am right but its worth a try till DIAC opens tomorrow morning . When you click on the organize the health link , for your husband. click on the refernce letter , see on the browser link if there is any UHID #.


I still can only chose one clinic that is in Bulgaria:/ but after I just clicked submit with that strange clinic the referral letter was generated and it ha a HAP ID. I will call the clinic again and forward that number to them, hopefully they will be able to upload it now!


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow , thats great .



JoannaAch said:


> I still can only chose one clinic that is in Bulgaria:/ but after I just clicked submit with that strange clinic the referral letter was generated and it ha a HAP ID. I will call the clinic again and forward that number to them, hopefully they will be able to upload it now!


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

PPbad said:


> Wow , thats great .


It worked the clinic was able to locate my husbands file and upload his medicals results and now the link disappeared
Thanks so much for help!!


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

This is least i could do.

You would be able to sleep with peace 


JoannaAch said:


> It worked the clinic was able to locate my husbands file and upload his medicals results and now the link disappeared
> Thanks so much for help!!


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Dear All,
Will the physical defect in limbs for children will be accepted ?


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

Dear Forum Members,

I have a situation here regarding medicals. My wife and two sons had gone through their medical tests on 4/3/2013. CO confirmed me on 19/3/2013 that all have been referred. After waiting for two months i sent a status inquiry yesterday to which CO replied that he is still waiting for the finalization of medical results for one of my son and he has sent an e-mail to their health department and would get back to me as soon as he gets any response.
Today i received his mail that my son's medicals were not uploaded to e-health and i should contact my panel doctor to check although it looks from his e-mail of 19th march that all would have been received to get the referral afterwards.
I called up the doctor and he told me that he was not able to submit reports for both of my sons( 4 and 1 year old) due to the reason of HIV and X-ray tests requirement appearing against their names which were actually not required. He mailed health strategies to resolve this issue. Health strategies responded back with the removal of above tests for one son but tests requirement was still appearing against my younger son. He reminded health strategies again but got no response and so the medicals were not uploaded.
The Doctor never bothered to inform me about this situation until today neither CO until i asked status yesterday.
I conveyed all this to my CO and he told me that tests requirements were removed for my younger son as well. On the other hand doctor has still found those requirements not removed.
I have requested doctor to send me the screen shot of that page to send it to my CO.
I don't understand Who is actually responsible to resolve this IT related issue ?

Suggestion/comments required please.


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

paki_migrant said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I have a situation here regarding medicals. My wife and two sons had gone through their medical tests on 4/3/2013. CO confirmed me on 19/3/2013 that all have been referred. After waiting for two months i sent a status inquiry yesterday to which CO replied that he is still waiting for the finalization of medical results for one of my son and he has sent an e-mail to their health department and would get back to me as soon as he gets any response.
> Today i received his mail that my son's medicals were not uploaded to e-health and i should contact my panel doctor to check although it looks from his e-mail of 19th march that all would have been received to get the referral afterwards.
> ...


Send complaint against them all using this 

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/services/services-form.htm


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Guys..
I need a small help. I had an operation to remove a block inside uretor on my right kidney 10 years back. Should i need to mention in the e-medical form . Pls advise.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Any surgeries are to be declared and if I were you, I would. Your med will be referred but the peace of mind is priceless,,, for me. Lie may hunt you. 





jose2012 said:


> Guys..
> I need a small help. I had an operation to remove a block inside uretor on my right kidney 10 years back. Should i need to mention in the e-medical form . Pls advise.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

> Any surgeries are to be declared and if I were you, I would. Your med will be referred but the peace of mind is priceless,,, for me. Lie may hunt you.


Hi There,
I had undergone one major surgery 5 yrs back. Had blood transfusion also. I declared same during medical, I was asked to under go one test. Thats it.
My medicals were not referred. Very smooth.

All the best.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Friends,

I and my Family(spouse, kid) gone through for medical tests on March 25th,2013. Hospital has uploaded reports on 26thMarch,2013. On 30th April I was allocated CO. She requested me my Medicals only as she can view my spouse and kids medicals. But, I told that my medicals were uploaded and as a proof I got the Uploaded result page from concern Hospital and uploaded on 7th May. on 17th May I requested my CO about status in which she replied that she was waiting for the medical reports from external agency.. I dont know what is that.. are my medicals gettings referred ? or what ? any one has an idea ? or how much time it takes ? pls help


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

haryk said:


> Friends,
> 
> I and my Family(spouse, kid) gone through for medical tests on March 25th,2013. Hospital has uploaded reports on 26thMarch,2013. On 30th April I was allocated CO. She requested me my Medicals only as she can view my spouse and kids medicals. But, I told that my medicals were uploaded and as a proof I got the Uploaded result page from concern Hospital and uploaded on 7th May. on 17th May I requested my CO about status in which she replied that she was waiting for the medical reports from external agency.. I dont know what is that.. are my medicals gettings referred ? or what ? any one has an idea ? or how much time it takes ? pls help


Your medicals got referred. Don't worry. CO will get the result soon. Btw, do u have any medical condition?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Your medicals got referred. Don't worry. CO will get the result soon. Btw, do u have any medical condition?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks for the reply..No, I dont have any medical condition. I asked hospital and they said it was all perfect. How can you say that my medicals are not getting referred ? Is external agency is different from medicals that refer ? just out of interest i am asking.. pls dont mind


----------



## mnexpat (Apr 20, 2013)

roninquick said:


> its on the evisa website under the list of doc uploaded..u need to login with ur trn & password & it will take u straight to the page..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


Hi

Please let me know if it is in 'Document checklist' in 'Application progress' page?
Or the 'Providing Documents' page. 

Thanks


----------



## Manvir (Sep 10, 2012)

haryk said:


> Thanks for the reply..No, I dont have any medical condition. I asked hospital and they said it was all perfect. How can you say that my medicals are not getting referred ? Is external agency is different from medicals that refer ? just out of interest i am asking.. pls dont mind


Bro, if they said its all perfect then dont worry. No one can predict what she meant by external agency. Just click on link "organise your health...." in ur evisa page and if you see nothing then RELAX and if you see your photo then I guess they are referred.


----------



## Manvir (Sep 10, 2012)

Can I request all those who got CO from brissie Team 34 to update their details here. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0

There is also a thread "Brisbane TEam 34", if ur interested


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Manvir said:


> Bro, if they said its all perfect then dont worry. No one can predict what she meant by external agency. Just click on link "organise your health...." in ur evisa page and if you see nothing then RELAX and if you see your photo then I guess they are referred.


ohh I am able to see the link "organise your health...." and when I click I am ablt to see..My photo and details. So, it is getting referred u mean ?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

haryk said:


> Thanks for the reply..No, I dont have any medical condition. I asked hospital and they said it was all perfect. How can you say that my medicals are not getting referred ? Is external agency is different from medicals that refer ? just out of interest i am asking.. pls dont mind


No man, i said ur medical got referred. By external agency they mean MoC....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

junoon said:


> I actually called DIAC main line. The number is 00611300364613. Do let me know once you call them!


Hi, we tried yesterday many times to this no but it was just ringing


----------



## Manvir (Sep 10, 2012)

haryk said:


> ohh I am able to see the link "organise your health...." and when I click I am ablt to see..My photo and details. So, it is getting referred u mean ?


Sorry mate, MOST likely 'Yes'


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> No man, i said ur medical got referred. By external agency they mean MoC....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


okk got it... at this time what is the average time it is taking to get reffered ? any Idea mate ?


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Manvir said:


> Sorry mate, MOST likely 'Yes'


hmm hope for the best


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

haryk said:


> okk got it... at this time what is the average time it is taking to get reffered ? any Idea mate ?


It may 3 months from the date it referred....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> It may 3 months from the date it referred....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


ohh that's too much  lets see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Please try to call up before 11 am india time. they would be available.



lucky14 said:


> Hi, we tried yesterday many times to this no but it was just ringing


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Please try to call up before 11 am india time. they would be available.


What number shall be tried? to contact the health department. 

thanks.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Please try to call up before 11 am india time. they would be available.


yes I know, we called in the mornign only, and even called our co, but dint pick up..very strange


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

This week is gone..total waste..now its getting more and more difficult to keep patience.stress is also increasing..cant plan anything else..


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> This week is gone..total waste..now its getting more and more difficult to keep patience.stress is also increasing..cant plan anything else..


Don't worry mate. Next week is yours.....

Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Don't worry mate. Next week is yours.....
> 
> Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


Slagozzz: can you confirm that some people are discussing medical gets referred if organizing health link does no disappear after uploaded documents by the clinic?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Don't worry mate. Next week is yours.....
> 
> Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


Hi,

Do you have any idea whn your medical link disappeared?
Did you grant the directly or receive an intimation taht your medicals have been cleared and finalized??

Thanks


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Slagozzz: can you confirm that some people are discussing medical gets referred if organizing health link does no disappear after uploaded documents by the clinic?


Mine and spouse's link disappeared after the clinic uploaded them and they were referred, please don't take this link as a rule the only ones who can tell you are the CO and health strategies if the medicals have been uploaded or not


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

migo83 said:


> Mine and spouse's link disappeared after the clinic uploaded them and they were referred, please don't take this link as a rule the only ones who can tell you are the CO and health strategies if the medicals have been uploaded or not


Thnq so much


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Slagozzz: can you confirm that some people are discussing medical gets referred if organizing health link does no disappear after uploaded documents by the clinic?


Yes, i have read some posts containing those information. But in my case health link was disappeared the day we completed our medical. I have uploaded the receipt of medical to confirm that we have done our medical. Later CO confirmed me that our medical was referred and it was finalised after exactly 14 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Slagozzz: can you confirm that some people are discussing medical gets referred if organizing health link does no disappear after uploaded documents by the clinic?


Yeah, i have seen some posts. But in my case health link was disappeared. I came to know from my CO that our medical got referred. It was finalised after 14 weeks. Medical finalisation time has been reduced these days due to low number of applications.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Yes, i have read some posts containing those information. But in my case health link was disappeared the day we completed our medical. I have uploaded the receipt of medical to confirm that we have done our medical. Later CO confirmed me that our medical was referred and it was finalised after exactly 14 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks Migo and Slagozzz


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have any idea whn your medical link disappeared?
> Did you grant the directly or receive an intimation taht your medicals have been cleared and finalized??
> ...


Health link was disappeared The day i have done my medical as they have uploaded all the reports and photos. My CO told me that our medical got referred.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

I am happy for you that your med was not referred. I was then wrong to generalize that.  



oorvee said:


> Hi There,
> I had undergone one major surgery 5 yrs back. Had blood transfusion also. I declared same during medical, I was asked to under go one test. Thats it.
> My medicals were not referred. Very smooth.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Guys got my B'day gift in advance ...

Guys got my Grant 2 hours back. Surprised to see email from them on Saturday morning Singapore time...

Very much excited... 
Will migrate next year mid.
All the best to rest of the Guys...
Lucky check your mail... I wish you should have also got it....


----------



## Abrar (Feb 1, 2013)

Last week my CO informed me that my spouse medical is 'Sent to MOC for finalization'. Think it is nothing but 'Medical Referred to MOC'.

Her 'Organize your health examinations' link has not disappeared and when I click it, I don't see any photo. Rather whenever I click it, it gives message as 'Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.' 

Guess, can't do anything expect waiting.

Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Abrar said:


> Last week my CO informed me that my spouse medical is 'Sent to MOC for finalization'. Think it is nothing but 'Medical Referred to MOC'.
> 
> Her 'Organize your health examinations' link has not disappeared and when I click it, I don't see any photo. Rather whenever I click it, it gives message as 'Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.'
> 
> ...


When was the med referred? You may need to wait another 3 months since medical referral date for finalisation.


----------



## Abrar (Feb 1, 2013)

My CO didn't give me date when it was referred. 

I guess, may be couple of days after we went for our Medical. (I am taking it as 1st May). Because within couple of days, mine and my children's 'Organize your health examination' link disappeared. However, that link didn't disappear for my wife yet.

I-A, hoping for the best... 

Regards,
Abrar.



slagozzz said:


> When was the med referred? You may need to wait another 3 months since medical referral date for finalisation.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Abrar said:


> My CO didn't give me date when it was referred.
> 
> I guess, may be couple of days after we went for our Medical. (I am taking it as 1st May). Because within couple of days, mine and my children's 'Organize your health examination' link disappeared. However, that link didn't disappear for my wife yet.
> 
> ...


I-A all the things will be good best of luck.

Sloga...
Can u tell me is it good to go for medicals after lodging application or i should wait till the requests ?

I ll be lodging app on monday


----------



## IVES (Mar 14, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Yeah, i have seen some posts. But in my case health link was disappeared. I came to know from my CO that our medical got referred. It was finalised after 14 weeks. Medical finalisation time has been reduced these days due to low number of applications.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



hi slagozz,
may i ask how many days after you've uploaded your meds you found out about the referral? because in my case, my clinic has uploaded my meds in May 11, then i sent two emails to my CO about the status, until now i haven't received any response.
my eVisa link for organise health has disappeared few days after the upload. do you think its best to call the CO? thank you so much.

all the best with your new journey.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

little.banter said:


> I-A all the things will be good best of luck.
> 
> Sloga...
> Can u tell me is it good to go for medicals after lodging application or i should wait till the requests ?
> ...


It is good to go for medical rather than to wait. There are two reasons:

1. If u do ur medical and it been finalised by GHO then CO will get the finalised report at the time of allocation.

2. If ur medical is referred then it will be cleared early as you will save some time by not waiting for CO to ask u.

Hope this information will help.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

IVES said:


> hi slagozz,
> may i ask how many days after you've uploaded your meds you found out about the referral? because in my case, my clinic has uploaded my meds in May 11, then i sent two emails to my CO about the status, until now i haven't received any response.
> my eVisa link for organise health has disappeared few days after the upload. do you think its best to call the CO? thank you so much.
> 
> all the best with your new journey.


I have dome my medical just after lodgement of my application. It was referred the day after. CO was allocated after 25 days and she confirmed me through that my medical has been referred. 

You do not need to call CO. As they are working on your case they will inform you for any update changes or if they require any more documents.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## 100rab (Dec 1, 2012)

*ditto with me*



IVES said:


> hi slagozz,
> may i ask how many days after you've uploaded your meds you found out about the referral? because in my case, my clinic has uploaded my meds in May 11, then i sent two emails to my CO about the status, until now i haven't received any response.
> my eVisa link for organise health has disappeared few days after the upload. do you think its best to call the CO? thank you so much.
> 
> all the best with your new journey.


My Medicals have also been uploaded by the clinic on 7-May, and I haven't received any response yet. Please, keep me informed whatever happens of your case; I shall keep you posted too if I get any updates from CO.

Thanks !


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> It is good to go for medical rather than to wait. There are two reasons:
> 
> 1. If u do ur medical and it been finalised by GHO then CO will get the finalised report at the time of allocation.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply


----------



## nica0714 (May 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

I'm new here and may need support from others.

I have applied for a RSMS visa (Subclass 187) in Victoria as a Room Leader in a childcare centre.

My employer lodged the Nomination on February 26, 2013.
I lodged our application on March 9, 2013 and got a acknowledgement of valid application letter on March 11, 2013.
My family did the medicals on March 21, 2013.
Received letter from Medibank Health Solutions for referral of my husband's chest x-ray on March 25, 2013.
I was allocated a CO on April 24, 2013 and was asked for further documents.
Husband finally got an appointment for further examinations on May 20, 2013.

now waiting....

Which date will I consider "date on which medicals were referred"?
and when will I know it is finalized?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

nica0714 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new here and may need support from others.
> 
> ...


As you have done further test it will not considered as general referred case. It will be finalised as soon as the test report will be finalised without any queue.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nica0714 (May 25, 2013)

No tests were done. But the doctor did review his past and current x-rays and did not ask him to do anymore tests.

Would that be considered a referral?


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

If I may ask, how do you learn that if one is asked for further tests, their test report would not be in the queue? is it from someone else's experience or your own?

Thanks.



slagozzz said:


> As you have done further test it will not considered as general referred case. It will be finalised as soon as the test report will be finalised without any queue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

> If I may ask, how do you learn that if one is asked for further tests, their test report would not be in the queue? is it from someone else's experience or your own?
> 
> Thanks.


From some other posts I have seen that people having further tests got preferred cause they already fulfilled their queue. And only those people got call for further tests whose medical was already referred. So MOC do not delay further and take decision as soon as they receive reports of further tests whether it is positive or negative.

Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Thank you. I was asked for further tests and it has been about 15 days now the CO told me they got my test report. I hope that is the case, that I would not be placed in line all over again. 



slagozzz said:


> From some other posts I have seen that people having further tests got preferred cause they already fulfilled their queue. And only those people got call for further tests whose medical was already referred. So MOC do not delay further and take decision as soon as they receive reports of further tests whether it is positive or negative.
> 
> Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## POLITO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi All, 
From my experience of going through this unsure waiting period, I can assure you that if you have a finalised status, it means that your case officer has to upload and grant you the visa or some aspects of form 80 have been checked. Therefore, if you have nothing to worry about form 80, your grant will come anytime...Just be patient and have faith...

POLITI


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

mohitsharan said:


> Guys got my B'day gift in advance ...
> 
> Guys got my Grant 2 hours back. Surprised to see email from them on Saturday morning Singapore time...
> 
> ...


OH, Omg Mohitsharan,
congrats, I dint see forum since Friday ev, and jsut now mornign saw ur news..

wow, relieved right??

I hope next wk I get...all the best we will catch up in Adelaide..


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> OH, Omg Mohitsharan,
> congrats, I dint see forum since Friday ev, and jsut now mornign saw ur news..
> 
> wow, relieved right??
> ...


All the best mate... Sure you can contact me at mohit dot sharan at gmail dot com


----------



## IVES (Mar 14, 2013)

100rab said:


> My Medicals have also been uploaded by the clinic on 7-May, and I haven't received any response yet. Please, keep me informed whatever happens of your case; I shall keep you posted too if I get any updates from CO.
> 
> Thanks !


Yes, sure. I will post my updates here. No updates on my case as of this time.
Thanks!


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats Mohit.. Happy for you Mate...
lane:


mohitsharan said:


> All the best mate... Sure you can contact me at mohit dot sharan at gmail dot com


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

guys,

anyone medicals finalised..I don't see any update from guys whose medficals were referred...


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> guys,
> 
> anyone medicals finalised..I don't see any update from guys whose medficals were referred...


when was your medical referred?...........


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

no medicals finalised news today..but I saw one grant today in Poms in Adelaide forum, whose medicals was referred on 19 th Jan I think.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> when was your medical referred?...........


My husband's medicals were referred around april 20th ..I guess


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> when was your medical referred?...........


My husband's medicals were referred around april 20th ..I guess
But we get to know from may 7th..
But we completed medicals on march 24th...So not sure when it was referred.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> My husband's medicals were referred around april 20th ..I guess
> But we get to know from may 7th..
> But we completed medicals on march 24th...So not sure when it was referred.



I guess your CO did not give any date of medical referral. Anyway if you think that medical has been referred in April 20th then you need to wait for at least another 1 month. Be patient mate. Lucky is waiting since february..........


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

mohitsharan said:


> Guys got my B'day gift in advance ...
> 
> Guys got my Grant 2 hours back. Surprised to see email from them on Saturday morning Singapore time...
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy. Long wait has finally come to an end. Njoy!!


----------



## Manvir (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I asked health.strategies a while ago that I still see 'organise helath examination' link even though I got my medicals done and whether my medicals are referred or not. And this is what I got in reply from them. Can someone understand what does it mean?

[I confirm that your records are available for processing within eMedical. There is no further need to try to download your forms. 

Please present your TRN to the clinic to enable them to access your records. The clinic may request that you provide additional documentation, such as a referral letter. Please show them a copy of this email instead, as proof that DIAC authorises the clinic to proceed with your examination. 

If the clinic has any difficulty locating your health record, please ask them to contact me directly.]


----------



## Manvir (Sep 10, 2012)

Manvir said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I asked health.strategies a while ago that I still see 'organise helath examination' link even though I got my medicals done and whether my medicals are referred or not. And this is what I got in reply from them. Can someone understand what does it mean?
> 
> ...


Ignore this guys. Health strategies replied with this -

[Apologies- please disregard the below email. 

Most clients that click on "organise health examinations" link are attempting to arrange to undertake their health examinations electronically via eMedical. DIAC is aware there are some issues with this link, and the workaround is to provide the TRN for the client to take to the clinic. 

Upon a second check of our systems, no further action is required.
]


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey Guys ,
Quick update, had sent follow up email to my CO ( ML from Team 34), he said currently there is backlog in medical finalisation and might take time.
He also said if dept needs any further details , will contact you.

Lastly he mentioned that, HE WILL NOT UPDATE ME UNLESS THERE IS ANY CHANGE IN SITUATION.

Hope this gives any kind of solace. All we can do is wait, I think Feb lot is getting clear, in June they will clear March, July will be for April referred cases.
All the best and Happy Waiting...tic toc ...tic toc...


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

I am in a situation with no idea about a single thing, co doesnt reply to any of our mails, no communication, we even dont know the exact date fo medicals refer..we dont know if referred and if so, then why? we even dont know whose meicals referred in 3 of us..


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> I am in a situation with no idea about a single thing, co doesnt reply to any of our mails, no communication, we even dont know the exact date fo medicals refer..we dont know if referred and if so, then why? we even dont know whose meicals referred in 3 of us..


Hi, Pl check link below each applicant which says Organzie your medical... Where ever you can see ref letter with photo taken at Medical Center that applicant's medicals would have been referred to MOC.
Hope this helps


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

oorvee said:


> Hi, Pl check link below each applicant which says Organzie your medical... Where ever you can see ref letter with photo taken at Medical Center that applicant's medicals would have been referred to MOC.
> Hope this helps



I called up DIAC and spoke to my CO. He confirmed that mine/spouse's medicals are referred, however could not give the date of referral.

If I click on Organize Medicals link, I do not see ref letter or photo. 

Varuni


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

varuni said:


> I called up DIAC and spoke to my CO. He confirmed that mine/spouse's medicals are referred, however could not give the date of referral.
> 
> If I click on Organize Medicals link, I do not see ref letter or photo.
> 
> Varuni


Is there still the organise your health exam link under you both?


----------



## Abrar (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Varuni,

Don't bother about photo in Organize Health Link.

My CO confirmed that my spouse' medical is referred and I too don't find her photo in the link.

Your CO confirmed about Medical referred, and that is enough.

All the best. 

Regards,
Abrar.



varuni said:


> I called up DIAC and spoke to my CO. He confirmed that mine/spouse's medicals are referred, however could not give the date of referral.
> 
> If I click on Organize Medicals link, I do not see ref letter or photo.
> 
> Varuni


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Is there still the organise your health exam link under you both?



Yes. We have the link


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

Abrar said:


> Hi Varuni,
> 
> Don't bother about photo in Organize Health Link.
> 
> ...




Thanks Abrar! 

Good luck to you 2...
Varuni


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

I just got to know from my agent that my medicals have been referred to MOC for clearance. I did my meds on 19 April. Which month medicals are being cleared now?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

pearljam said:


> I just got to know from my agent that my medicals have been referred to MOC for clearance. I did my meds on 19 April. Which month medicals are being cleared now?


Hope you get visa grant soon

Your signature says med done on 17th May


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have booked in a medical on 30th of may. My concern is that my wife is pre-diabetic. she has recently been diagnosed with this last month and is taking medicine for this.

do i need to declare this or should i leave it as this is not diabeties but a pre diabetic condition. i am worried if my case would be referred to MOC and would take longer than usual to get cleared up.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

My husband did his medicals yesterday and his BP was 150/80 mmHg. And my daughter had a urinary tract infection. I wonder what will happen now? Any ideas on this????????


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Hope you get visa grant soon
> 
> Your signature says med done on 17th May


Hi Currently they are clearing feb cases....
So april might take another 45-60 days....as per me


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Hope you get visa grant soon
> 
> Your signature says med done on 17th May


Actually my meds were done on 19 April. The PCC was uploaded on 17 May.



oorvee said:


> Hi Currently they are clearing feb cases....
> So april might take another 45-60 days....as per me


So April takes 45-60 days. Thats fine with me. Atleast I will have peace of mind instead of waiting for that Golden email everyday.
I know this has been asked a billion times but why did the meds get referred? My BP was 140/90 something. I am also a smoker


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

sweethina99 said:


> I have booked in a medical on 30th of may. My concern is that my wife is pre-diabetic. she has recently been diagnosed with this last month and is taking medicine for this.
> 
> do i need to declare this or should i leave it as this is not diabeties but a pre diabetic condition. i am worried if my case would be referred to MOC and would take longer than usual to get cleared up.


While doing the medical please mention the issues to the doctor please.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*Link Disappeared - Bug or cleared?*

My and spouse's Organize Health Link has disappeared. Not sure if it is a bug again that we faced last week.

Anyone seeing the 'Organize Health Link'?

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

varuni said:


> My and spouse's Organize Health Link has disappeared. Not sure if it is a bug again that we faced last week.
> 
> Anyone seeing the 'Organize Health Link'?
> 
> ...


mate, don't worry about the link. it has nothing to do now......


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

varuni said:


> My and spouse's Organize Health Link has disappeared. Not sure if it is a bug again that we faced last week.
> 
> Anyone seeing the 'Organize Health Link'?
> 
> ...


Same issue today,last week bug


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Australia.Ind,

What is the reason for Medical reffered for your husband..


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

varuni said:


> Thanks Abrar!
> 
> Good luck to you 2...
> Varuni


When did you do ur medicals????


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Does any one's medical gets reffered for BP..


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

just wanted to check do they give some relaxation beyond 120/80 BP


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

kapoorpuneet said:


> Does any one's medical gets reffered for BP..


My husband's got referred of high BP..

I think oorvee also


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

may i ask hown much was the BP at the time of investigation., Is your husband taking some medication for the same.


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

What was the BP at the time of investigation.. Is your husband taking some medicines for BP..


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> My husband's got referred of high BP..
> 
> I think oorvee also


Yup my husband's BP was 180/120... so it got referred.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

varuni said:


> My and spouse's Organize Health Link has disappeared. Not sure if it is a bug again that we faced last week.
> 
> Anyone seeing the 'Organize Health Link'?
> 
> ...


I see it now,probably urs cleared 
Can you share ur timeline?


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> I see it now,probably urs cleared
> Can you share ur timeline?



My timeline is as below. My meds were done on Mar-20. Not sure when it was referred. I am assuming it will be sometime in Apr-1st week.

BTW.. Link is back for me now...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

australia.ind said:


> I see it now,probably urs cleared
> Can you share ur timeline?


My and my husbands links disappeared last week Thursday and the CO confirmed on Friday that she has received them, but she does not have the "final outcomes".
Hope the links won't return and the meds won't be referred for no reason...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abir1117 (May 28, 2013)

*whatt should i do??*

hey guys I am new here.Hoping to get some help from you guys.......

I have lodged my application subclass 476 on 14/12/2012
case officer got allocated on 12/03/2013.The first email my 
CO sent me by saying ..

Dear Sir/Madam

I am your case officer and currently the only outstanding document for your 476 visa is your medicals to be cleared. I am following this up with Global Health and once they are cleared I will be able to finalise your visa application and contact you via email.We appreciate your patience.

So i waited for a 15 days n i got an email on 02/04/2013 saying

Dear Sir/Madam

I have received correspondence from Global Health and they advised that you will need to follow up your medicals with your Panel Doctor and they have no finalised the upload into the e-Health system. Please have you Panel Doctor do this making sure the medicals are being put in for a temporary visa not permanent. 

Then i checked with my panel doctor n she told me that due global health techniqal problem they din recieve my HIV report...so she sent again...N the med was referred on 14/04/2013

this is more thhan a month now..now finally i got an email 20/05/2013 saying..
ear Sir/Madam

Thank you for your email.

We are still waiting on your medicals to be assessed. Global Health are currently up to processing those referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) on 15 January 2013. Your medicals were referred to the MOC on 14 April 2013, so it still may be sometime for the medicals to be cleared.

so i was wondering due to theeir technical issue i am being the sufferer.can anyone tell me how long it might take me?? where can i contact regarding this matter????


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

You have two options either you have to wait for MOC to clear your medicals or if you want to be positive send a negative feedbcak about all authorities involved in this mess and explaining your situation using this link Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

abir1117 said:


> hey guys I am new here.Hoping to get some help from you guys.......
> 
> I have lodged my application subclass 476 on 14/12/2012
> case officer got allocated on 12/03/2013.The first email my
> ...


You hv waited quite a long, but bad luck, and may be now you need to wait more because of this backlog..like many of us waiting since may be jan-feb..all the best..but dontmess up with DIAC at this point..wait n watch..till ur visa grant..dont take risk pls..All the best. And seeing your email from your co I dont see my feb last day 28, to be cleard for may be another 2 wks..strange is ths DIAC and Global Health..:clap2: :ranger: :ranger:


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

my medical was submitted on 15th of April, so I should not expect that before the end of June. 


wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwww


----------



## Khan_Oz (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi,


I had taken up the medicals on 25th. I had called the hospital and they confirmed that the reports have been uploaded. Is there any way to confirm the same. And when exactly does the link to oraganize your health examinations disappear.


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I had taken up the medicals on 25th. I had called the hospital and they confirmed that the reports have been uploaded. Is there any way to confirm the same. And when exactly does the link to oraganize your health examinations disappear.



welcome to our waiting club


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had taken up the medicals on 25th. I had called the hospital and they confirmed that the reports have been uploaded. Is there any way to confirm the same. And when exactly does the link to oraganize your health examinations disappear.


usually it takes about 4-5 days...keep following up with the hospital..the link will disappear the moment diac acknowledges the receipt of med reports..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

For your information: I was talking to my CO and then was told that ... They (Diac) really want to get as many applications as possible finalized but the obstacle is the backlog at MOC. However, if any applications are so ready to be finalized, only waiting for the med clearance, they will make sort of a priority list, requesting MOC to look at those meds of the people on that list. Maybe..my guess... that is why we can see some random grants for referred meds from various dates, even those of recent referrals. That is all I know and want to share with you guys since we are in the same frustrating boat.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

> For your information: I was talking to my CO and then was told that ... They (Diac) really want to get as many applications as possible finalized but the obstacle is the backlog at MOC. However, if any applications are so ready to be finalized, only waiting for the med clearance, they will make sort of a priority list, requesting MOC to look at those meds of the people on that list. Maybe..my guess... that is why we can see some random grants for referred meds from various dates, even those of recent referrals. That is all I know and want to share with you guys since we are in the same frustrating boat.


Thanks for the info. Also since DIAC have priority processing arrangement in place for all visa subclasses they should ask MOC to follow the priority processing order as well (which i dont think they are following atm)


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

I think my meds have been referred to MOC My CO replied today that my husbands results have been finalized but she is "now waiting on a final outcome for your case. I am not able to access progress information from the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) who is reviewing your health assessment results."

She also said that if I provide other requested documents (my husbands IELTS - results will be available on 08/06), she will be able to priorities my case... But without it she can not proceed any faster

I am really upset now as there was no reason what-so-ever for my meds to be referred (I have never even been in the hospital, except for being born in one), I guess just bad luck

Has anybody been able to get their case prioritized and get the meds finalized quicker?


----------



## gwittles (May 8, 2013)

So at 6 this morning I check my mail and nothing... nothing out of the ordinary... same as for the last month or so... I did my medicals on the 18-apr-2013... last week I found out that DIAC only got them on the 7-may by mail.
Then just before I leave for work I look again and BOOM my VISA is there!!!
Way to go N from team 31.
Time line is as follows.
16/10/2012- Vetassess submitted
21/02/2013 - Vetassess positive as Intensive Care Paramedic 
8/11/2012 IELTS - 8.5 score
27-2-2013 EOI for 190 submitted and South Australia SS requested
19/03/2013- SS granted
28/03/2013- IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received
4/4/2013- police clearance ordered
18/4/2013 medical done
29/05/2013 - VISA Granted


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

I was told by my CO that my case was on the priority list sent to MOC, so I will let you know if it really gets any faster, though he added it may take just weeks instead of months (again it is out of his hands so I understand his position of being unable to give me a clear timeframe or push any faster). Also I read, each CO team is responsible for a lot of applications, my guess again, so there may be quite many priority lists too sent from various CO teams. In addition, we are not sure how MOC goes about finalizing each case and on what basic they make a decision.  




JoannaAch said:


> I think my meds have been referred to MOC My CO replied today that my husbands results have been finalized but she is "now waiting on a final outcome for your case. I am not able to access progress information from the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) who is reviewing your health assessment results."
> 
> She also said that if I provide other requested documents (my husbands IELTS - results will be available on 08/06), she will be able to priorities my case... But without it she can not proceed any faster
> 
> ...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

> I was told by my CO that my case was on the priority list sent to MOC, so I will let you know if it really gets any faster, though he added it may take just weeks instead of months (again it is out of his hands so I understand his position of being unable to give me a clear timeframe or push any faster). Also I read, each CO team is responsible for a lot of applications, my guess again, so there may be quite many priority lists too sent from various CO teams. In addition, we are not sure how MOC goes about finalizing each case and on what basic they make a decision.


I would guess that when your case actually reaches an officer, then it takes 5min to finalized for grade A cases with no findings... It is not like they have to re-think or re-consider anything.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

I am not sure what you mean; I was talking about the cases stuck at MOC, not the ones going straight out to the CO upon receiving and getting a clear stamp from whatever agency that is, doing the med sorting. I agree once your med is clear and in the hand of your CO, the grant will be there, providing your CO is satisfied with the documents you have supplied without any further investigations. 



JoannaAch said:


> I would guess that when your case actually reaches an officer, then it takes 5min to finalized for grade A cases with no findings... It is not like they have to re-think or re-consider anything.


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

just curious, anyone has any idea, medicals from which month are being processed at MOC this week? last week they were processing mid February I believe.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

I am not sure if you meant to say that the medical process was the only thing left for the grant decision. If you may look at one of our friend cases: Sarank, his med was clear sometime in April but the grant is still on hold as some investigation is undergoing. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-referred-finalized-november-onwards-34.html




JoannaAch said:


> I would guess that when your case actually reaches an officer, then it takes 5min to finalized for grade A cases with no findings... It is not like they have to re-think or re-consider anything.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

> I am not sure what you mean; I was talking about the cases stuck at MOC, not the ones going straight out to the CO upon receiving and getting a clear stamp from whatever agency that is, doing the med sorting. I agree once your med is clear and in the hand of your CO, the grant will be there, providing your CO is satisfied with the documents you have supplied without any further investigations.


Yeah, but when the case is still referred to MOC for no good reason (medically relevant) it should be quickly finalized? I am not sure why sometimes CO won't make the decision him/herself but asks MOC for opinion... 
I think usually people from low-risk countries (as according to DIAC) do not undergo any further investigations...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

:fingerscrossed:


> I am not sure if you meant to say that the medical process was the only thing left for the grant decision. If you may look at one of our friend cases: Sarank, his med was clear sometime in April but the grant is still on hold as some investigation is undergoing.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-referred-finalized-november-onwards-34.html


Yes, I think that is what my CO meant when she said that when I submit IELTS for my spouse she will be able to prioritize my case as the only outstanding document will be my medicals. 
I do not think they will do any further investigations in my case, as I am not claiming any points for experience and I am from Germany (low-risk)...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abir1117 (May 28, 2013)

any has any idea that which month of medicals are on prrocess atm?? anyone applied subclass 476


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

You may find this helpful. Attached is the visualization how the med process works that I took from this thread. All med records are screened first before reaching COs. I agree with you regarding the further investigation among H/LR countries.  



JoannaAch said:


> Yeah, but when the case is still referred to MOC for no good reason (medically relevant) it should be quickly finalized? I am not sure why sometimes CO won't make the decision him/herself but asks MOC for opinion...
> I think usually people from low-risk countries (as according to DIAC) do not undergo any further investigations...


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

I came across several posts today stating different dates from different COs; some said late Feb cases and some early Mar cases.  



abir1117 said:


> any has any idea that which month of medicals are on prrocess atm?? anyone applied subclass 476


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

> You may find this helpful. Attached is the visualization how the med process works that I took from this thread. All med records are screened first before reaching COs. I agree with you regarding the further investigation among H/LR countries.


That document/graph is not 100% true every time, our medicals has been graded as A by the panel doctor, but are still referred, I believe they have a system which randomly picks and refer those, from Grade A of course, Grade B will automatically be referred anyway. I found that 50% of Grade A medicals do refer.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

I agree with you and am also aware that a lot of A graded meds have recently been referred. From the flowchart, the box for A grade medicals should have a better description, with something like (Confirmed A grades??? [NO - go to MOC] [YES - Recommendation sent to CO. takes anything from a few hours to a few days.]). Having said that, this diagram does reflect the overall med process from what we have observed. 



aftabnaveed said:


> That document/graph is not 100% true every time, our medicals has been graded as A by the panel doctor, but are still referred, I believe they have a system which randomly picks and refer those, from Grade A of course, Grade B will automatically be referred anyway. I found that 50% of Grade A medicals do refer.


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

> I agree with you and am also aware that a lot of A graded meds have recently been referred. From the flowchart, the box for A grade medicals should have a better description, with something like (Confirmed A grades??? [NO - go to MOC] [YES - Recommendation sent to CO. takes anything from a few hours to a few days.]). Having said that, this diagram does reflect the overall med process from what we have observed.



It should be the way we have observed  If Grade A send automatically to CO, otherwise refer to MOC for further checks, but unfortunately it is not the way we want it  :focus:


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

aftabnaveed said:


> That document/graph is not 100% true every time, our medicals has been graded as A by the panel doctor, but are still referred, I believe they have a system which randomly picks and refer those, from Grade A of course, Grade B will automatically be referred anyway. I found that 50% of Grade A medicals do refer.


I think being from HR/LR country also makes a difference for meds as well.


----------



## akhhttar (Nov 22, 2011)

Got grant email Yesterday 

Here are my timelines,

Visa Category: 176 - Relative Sponsor
Application lodged: May 2011
CO Allocated: Nov 2011
Medical asked: Nov 2012 - I requested to delay the medical due to some conditions
Medical done: 11 Mar 2013
Medical Reffered: 14 Mar and 28 Mar 2013 ( Me and My daughter's medicals were reffered on 14th while My wife and son's medicals were reffered on 28th)
Medical Finalised: 28th May 2013
Grant: 29 May 2013

An interesting thing is that I sent an inquiry to CO about medical status on 27th May and medicals were finalised on next day. I am not sure if it is a coincident or things were just pending on their end and they just took action after my email


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Congratulations!!! I am happy for you. You must have had such enormous patience as it took you about 2 years for the whole process. :clap2: Please enjoy the rest of your journey!!! 




akhhttar said:


> Got grant email Yesterday
> 
> Here are my timelines,
> 
> ...


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

akhhttar said:


> Got grant email Yesterday
> 
> Here are my timelines,
> 
> ...


Great... Congratulations...


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

I just call my co and luckily got her, I want to know about my condition of my case, as my daughter medical was reffered at 3 rd jan, till then i am wait.
My co inform me, As she know, In 2nd May Medical officer correspondent me about my daughter medical (may be for edical undertaken). But I still not get any response from any medical officer, so I said my co that, no i didn't got any correspondence from Madical officer.
Then she said, she again nock them about that issue. she also said some sentence but i am not clear understand, cause her accent not clear to me, as all know abt the aussie accent. 
Anyway, why Medical officer further correspondent me? have anyone any idea?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

pbuilder said:


> I just call my co and luckily got her, I want to know about my condition of my case, as my daughter medical was reffered at 3 rd jan, till then i am wait.
> My co inform me, As she know, In 2nd May Medical officer correspondent me about my daughter medical (may be for edical undertaken). But I still not get any response from any medical officer, so I said my co that, no i didn't got any correspondence from Madical officer.
> Then she said, she again nock them about that issue. she also said some sentence but i am not clear understand, cause her accent not clear to me, as all know abt the aussie accent.
> Anyway, why Medical officer further correspondent me? have anyone any idea?


Did your CO say that your daughter need further tests?......


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Did your CO say that your daughter need further tests?......


no not like that, she said an medical officer correspondence with me from MOC, may be for medical undertaken.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

pbuilder said:


> no not like that, she said an medical officer correspondence with me from MOC, may be for medical undertaken.


MOC will never communicate with you. After a valid visa application all communication will be done only by CO. I think you misunderstood something. Please email your CO to confirm the medical status. Do you know anything about your employment verification?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> MOC will never communicate with you. After a valid visa application all communication will be done only by CO. I think you misunderstood something. Please email your CO to confirm the medical status. Do you know anything about your employment verification?


Slagozzz: Is it confirm that DIAC will do employment verification even though having all required documents?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Slagozzz: Is it confirm that DIAC will do employment verification even though having all required documents?


Yes mate. As soon as CO assigned they transfer all the documents to third party specially for employment verification. The third party in Bangladesh will analyse the documents and will verify the documents through verbal or written communication.I some cases they verify the addresses physically what has been done to my case. Then they send reports and based on the report CO makes his/her decision.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Yes mate. As soon as CO assigned they transfer all the documents to third party specially for employment verification. The third party in Bangladesh will analyse the documents and will verify the documents through verbal or written communication.I some cases they verify the addresses physically what has been done to my case. Then they send reports and based on the report CO makes his/her decision.


But some of my friends who are already in Aus, never knew about the verification or never faced anything like happned with you


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> But some of my friends who are already in Aus, never knew about the verification or never faced anything like happned with you


They may got their visa before 2013. Due to some fraud cases they have changed their verification ayatem.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> They may got their visa before 2013. Due to some fraud cases they have changed their verification ayatem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yes my friends got visa in 2011-12. 

Could you pls provide the link or info about the new verification system and information about the fraud cases. This is for my curiosity only.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Yes my friends got visa in 2011-12.
> 
> Could you pls provide the link or info about the new verification system and information about the fraud cases. This is for my curiosity only.


My CO told me about that. My friends who have already applied in dec - jan this year all got employment verification.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> My CO told me about that. My friends who have already applied in dec - jan this year all got employment verification.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks for your info.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Medicals query*

I have done my medicals. How can i check the status of medicals?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

masud09 said:


> I have done my medicals. How can i check the status of medicals?


Now you have to sit back and relax for 3 months. Wait for your CO and ask him as many question you want.

Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## mnexpat (Apr 20, 2013)

Yipppeeee !!!!

Finally got the Grant today  

A Big Thanks to all of you. 
You all have been a great source of information and support to help us in being patient and waiting for this Day :clap2:

I wish All the Best to all who are still waiting..May u get the good news soon !!!


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

mnexpat said:


> Yipppeeee !!!!
> 
> Finally got the Grant today
> 
> ...


Congrats...Plz share your timeline


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

mnexpat said:


> Yipppeeee !!!!
> 
> Finally got the Grant today
> 
> ...


Can you please share ur timeline


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

mnexpat said:


> Yipppeeee !!!!
> 
> Finally got the Grant today
> 
> ...


congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Congrats !


----------



## mnexpat (Apr 20, 2013)

My Time lines

Visa:	175 File : 26-June-2012 CO allocated: 29-Aug-2012 Medical :18-Dec-2012 Medical of my Baby referred:14-Jan-2013 grant : 30 May 2013


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Guys can you all pl check evisa site? Does it have any tech issue. Medical link is not appearing... Am sure its system bug...Don't want to rejoice...


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Guys can you all pl check evisa site? Does it have any tech issue. Medical link is not appearing... Am sure its system bug...Don't want to rejoice...


Link is back....


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Watching the evisa web page is a nerve racking experience! My med link came on and off so don't read too much into it unless it remains stable and shows it consistently. I watched the evisa page from from the moment it was created everyday 3 times a week from January and guess what except the one day the visa was granted!!!


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

By communicating with your CO:

If you did it at an E-health facility, follow up with your CO in a few days to make sure He/She got every single health result of your family, and then ask if some or all of your family members were referred. If you did it at a non E-health facility, wait for, i would say, 15 to 30 days before you make your inquiry with your CO as the paper results would travel from one location to the next; that is my case. 

I came across quite several posts whose meds were lost in the system for months, so keep an eye on your meds and take action quickly. In the meantime, do read about others' experiences, you will get a better idea how the whole thing works. 




masud09 said:


> I have done my medicals. How can i check the status of medicals?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Finally spoke to My CO,he is from Team 4 Adelaide,JH(Initials)
Very cool person.Finally he confirmed that medicals were refered on Apr 22nd and I need to wait for maximum another 6 weeks...


Hope this wud help others calculate their waiting period


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

ANy guess what was the reason for Medicals reffered..


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi australia.ind,

how much was the bp due to which your medicals got referred. Although Orvee helpmed mew itht query for her case.. I am just asking to be more relaxed.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

At times there are no reasons why Medi get reffered. It could be because of your country may be in their list where Medi have to be refered or the profession. I applied as a pre primary teacher so even though I had a grade A medicals recommendation because of the profession it had to go through screening. But it was cleared in approx 3 weeks. Each case is different.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Guys any idea, March'13 med referred cases have started clearing or not?


----------



## padmav333 (May 28, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> No man, i said ur medical got referred. By external agency they mean MoC....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi slagozzz,

What is meant by Referred or MoC here?
Because for me and my hubby it is showing the Photos under medical history. For my kid the link disappears.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

padmav333 said:


> Hi slagozzz,
> 
> What is meant by Referred or MoC here?
> Because for me and my hubby it is showing the Photos under medical history. For my kid the link disappears.


Usually medical reports are sent to GHO (global health officer). But if GHO finds any confusion in medical report then they send the reports to MOC (medical officer of commonwealth). MOC have long queues of medical reports. So if medical is referred to MOC then it usually take more that 3 months to get a feedback from them. 

It is not possible to understand from the evisa page that your medical has been referred or not. Only CO can confirm it. Disappearing link or showing photos to the links are just software glitch and it does not represent anything. Ask your CO about medical status and he will be able to give you actual update. There are no other ways to find the updates...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

hi
did u get ur visa


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

Hi
I too had to go through remedicals i had done my medicals in April 2013 still waiting for the CO to confirm.


----------



## padmav333 (May 28, 2013)

Thank you very much for your quick reply. we logged visa application on 27thMay2013, We have uploaded all the necessary documents including PCC. Medicals done on 30thMay2013. CO is not yet allocated I guess. Do we get any mail if the CO is allocated?


----------



## padmav333 (May 28, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Usually medical reports are sent to GHO (global health officer). But if GHO finds any confusion in medical report then they send the reports to MOC (medical officer of commonwealth). MOC have long queues of medical reports. So if medical is referred to MOC then it usually take more that 3 months to get a feedback from them.
> 
> It is not possible to understand from the evisa page that your medical has been referred or not. Only CO can confirm it. Disappearing link or showing photos to the links are just software glitch and it does not represent anything. Ask your CO about medical status and he will be able to give you actual update. There are no other ways to find the updates...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi slagozzz ,
Thank you very much for your quick reply. we logged visa application on 27thMay2013, We have uploaded all the necessary documents including PCC. Medicals done on 30thMay2013. CO is not yet allocated I guess. Do we get any mail if the CO is allocated?


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

padmav333 said:


> Hi slagozzz ,
> Thank you very much for your quick reply. we logged visa application on 27thMay2013, We have uploaded all the necessary documents including PCC. Medicals done on 30thMay2013. CO is not yet allocated I guess. Do we get any mail if the CO is allocated?


hey,
Yes U do get mail once assigned, usually around 4 weeks from dt of application


----------



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Now you have to sit back and relax for 3 months. Wait for your CO and ask him as many question you want.
> 
> Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


brother first of all congrats for visa grant. my medical and pcc submission date is going to finish after 2 days. I have already arranged PCCs but one of the pcc is still in the process. I told my CO about it. I did my medical and my wife also but the problem is that they will send my wife medical by courier which will take. what can i do now . please i want your suggestion?


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

alhumrashid_chem said:


> brother first of all congrats for visa grant. my medical and pcc submission date is going to finish after 2 days. I have already arranged PCCs but one of the pcc is still in the process. I told my CO about it. I did my medical and my wife also but the problem is that they will send my wife medical by courier which will take. what can i do now . please i want your suggestion?


Communicate the same to your CO via email. I am sure s/he will give you an extension.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi All,

Am planning to send reminder mail today to my CO.

Lets see what happens. Its very frustrating waiting.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am planning to send reminder mail today to my CO.
> 
> Lets see what happens. Its very frustrating waiting.


I'm like going crazy each and every day..Don't have patience anymore...Even our medicals were referred on april 22nd..................................................
Not able to concentrate on work...


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> I'm like going crazy each and every day..Don't have patience anymore...Even our medicals were referred on april 22nd..................................................
> Not able to concentrate on work...



Mate, be patient, sit back and relax. It is still a long way for you. Just stop watching forums, emails. Concentrate on work so that you can pass another 2 months without anxiety. Then after 2 months when CO will mail you again then share with us your status. Don't be frustrated. *Just remember one thing, at the end you will get such a gift that will pacify all your agony....................*


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Mate, be patient, sit back and relax. It is still a long way for you. Just stop watching forums, emails. Concentrate on work so that you can pass another 2 months without anxiety. Then after 2 months when CO will mail you again then share with us your status. Don't be frustrated. *Just remember one thing, at the end you will get such a gift that will pacify all your agony....................*


Thanks Dude... Easier said than done though...


----------



## abir1117 (May 28, 2013)

This is what my case officer sent me yesterdaayyy

Dear Sir/Madam

Thank you for your email.

Unfortunately we are still waiting on your medicals to be cleared. I cannot speak for other people's cases as all are different. Your medical were referred to MOC as of 14 April 2013 and currently those referred to MOC as of 20 February 2013 are being processed. I understand this must be frustrating for you but legally I am unable to grant your visa until your medicals are cleared.

We appreciate your patience. 

Please refrain from contacting so often as there is nothing further I can do but wait till your medicals clear. Please only contact me monthly for status updates.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

abir1117 said:


> This is what my case officer sent me yesterdaayyy
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam
> 
> ...


Fair response I would say. Like CO says, best is to be patient and not to compare your case processing times to others. Just hang in there. All in good time your meds will be done.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

abir1117 said:


> This is what my case officer sent me yesterdaayyy
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam
> 
> ...


My CO never replies  ..


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> I'm like going crazy each and every day..Don't have patience anymore...Even our medicals were referred on april 22nd..................................................
> Not able to concentrate on work...


Been there. For those weeks / months of waiting it seems all other facets of your life (work, family, recreation) are on pause - waiting for the grant so that the play button is pressed.

Do try and find worthwhile distractions. Intentionally limit your access to emails. Get a larger workload at work - in effect, try and channel the anxiety elsewhere. I did notice a significant drop in my productivity at work at that time - and looking back at it, there are things I could have done to make it more bearable.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

tenten said:


> Been there. For those weeks / months of waiting it seems all other facets of your life (work, family, recreation) are on pause - waiting for the grant so that the play button is pressed.
> 
> Do try and find worthwhile distractions. Intentionally limit your access to emails. Get a larger workload at work - in effect, try and channel the anxiety elsewhere. I did notice a significant drop in my productivity at work at that time - and looking back at it, there are things I could have done to make it more bearable.
> 
> Wish you all the best.


Thank you so much....will try


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

Its strange that, My CO said to me that, MOC send me an email at 2nd May that she has record. But..I was not got any email that date. However, I am confused..Why Moc directly mailed me insted of via my CO. Its seemd strange. On the other hand I again check the clinic ehere my medical done that, were that they got any quarries, they answered me, no they not got any mail. 
I am confused..what it is? is that the mail they send me..lost in cyber space? Or, why my CO not know what they correspondence with me, just she know she has a record that MOC correspondence me by mail?
However, my co said to me, she again search the concerned authority and when she hear she know me. Any way, I again mail her..waiting for answer.
My concern, has anyone face that kind of issue? or can anyone advice me what is the issue?


----------



## Abrar (Feb 1, 2013)

*'Organize your health examination' link disappeared*

My spouse' medical was referred on 1st May and 'Organize your health examination' link was appearing till yesterday. However, the link disappeared since today morning.

Is it an indication that her medical file is cleared now ?

Hope the link doesn't appear again. 

Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

I was asked to do additional tests on March 18 and they were uploaded on 22 march.My co advised is in april 1st week that it will take 8-12 weeks for those cases to be finalised.He askd us to email him on May 22 to check progress.On May 22 he advised thata the MOH had recieved the medical reports earlier in the may.Hence ir will take about 8-12 weeks.What does reveived mean and does this mean we have to wait for additional 8-12 weeks lets say from May 1st week? Help is much appreciated.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> I was asked to do additional tests on March 18 and they were uploaded on 22 march.My co advised is in april 1st week that it will take 8-12 weeks for those cases to be finalised.He askd us to email him on May 22 to check progress.On May 22 he advised thata the MOH had recieved the medical reports earlier in the may.Hence ir will take about 8-12 weeks.What does reveived mean and does this mean we have to wait for additional 8-12 weeks lets say from May 1st week? Help is much appreciated.


It means another 3 months from may 1st week.

Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

When I was asked to have additional tests, the email was sent directly from the Global Health. Pls, check your spam box to see if it is there. If you still could not find it, politely ask your CO to forward that to you. 




pbuilder said:


> Its strange that, My CO said to me that, MOC send me an email at 2nd May that she has record. But..I was not got any email that date. However, I am confused..Why Moc directly mailed me insted of via my CO. Its seemd strange. On the other hand I again check the clinic ehere my medical done that, were that they got any quarries, they answered me, no they not got any mail.
> I am confused..what it is? is that the mail they send me..lost in cyber space? Or, why my CO not know what they correspondence with me, just she know she has a record that MOC correspondence me by mail?
> However, my co said to me, she again search the concerned authority and when she hear she know me. Any way, I again mail her..waiting for answer.
> My concern, has anyone face that kind of issue? or can anyone advice me what is the issue?


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> I was asked to do additional tests on March 18 and they were uploaded on 22 march.My co advised is in april 1st week that it will take 8-12 weeks for those cases to be finalised.He askd us to email him on May 22 to check progress.On May 22 he advised thata the MOH had recieved the medical reports earlier in the may.Hence ir will take about 8-12 weeks.What does reveived mean and does this mean we have to wait for additional 8-12 weeks lets say from May 1st week? Help is much appreciated.


Hi megha which subclass visa u applied and why ur medicals went to refer can u plz tell us thanks.


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi ..it's before your co allocation or after you got mail from global health. However I got reply from my co that, she again contacted concern authority and hear back to me soon.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

It was after my CO allocation; my case was allocated sometime in November, and it was my CO who requested for the medicals back then. 



pbuilder said:


> Hi ..it's before your co allocation or after you got mail from global health. However I got reply from my co that, she again contacted concern authority and hear back to me soon.


----------



## Abrar (Feb 1, 2013)

*'Organize your health examination' link disappeared*

My spouse' medical was referred on 1st May and 'Organize your health examination' link was appearing till evening of 3rd June. However, the link disappeared since yesterday morning.

Is it an indication that her medical file is cleared now ?

Hope the link doesn't appear again. 

Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

Abrar said:


> My spouse' medical was referred on 1st May and 'Organize your health examination' link was appearing till evening of 3rd June. However, the link disappeared since yesterday morning.
> 
> Is it an indication that her medical file is cleared now ?
> 
> ...


As far as I know from the forum, the link appearance or disappearance may not have anything to do with meds cleared. However, maybe its cleared for you. You can check with your CO. Good luck


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Abrar said:


> My spouse' medical was referred on 1st May and 'Organize your health examination' link was appearing till evening of 3rd June. However, the link disappeared since yesterday morning.
> 
> Is it an indication that her medical file is cleared now ?
> 
> ...



Pls chk in internet explorer once,chrome had some issue,if still not appearing ,congrats


----------



## Abrar (Feb 1, 2013)

I have checked it via Internet Explorer only from my office. Don't have chrome.

Regards,
Abrar.



australia.ind said:


> Pls chk in internet explorer once,chrome had some issue,if still not appearing ,congrats


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Abrar said:


> I have checked it via Internet Explorer only from my office. Don't have chrome.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Looks like site has an issue, as in morning my husband link had disappeared. Now it has come back


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Hi megha which subclass visa u applied and why ur medicals went to refer can u plz tell us thanks.


We applied for Subclass 189. Our daughters medicals are refered. They asked for additional eye test.Done it , Everything is normal and uploaded it on 22 march.


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi folks, 

It would be appreciated if someone might help me.

I am a silent user of this forum. Today first time since I applied my visa on 20th Jan my co has contacted me. Co is from team 31 and requested me to submit Indian pcc only as previous one has expired. When I check my status online it shows TRIM.

Please tell me what does this status mean and how long it takes to receive grant.

Thanks in advance. 
Cheers! !!


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

anyone whose medicals were referred in April or March has been granted visa?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

think_tomorrow said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> It would be appreciated if someone might help me.
> 
> ...


TRIM --> The Requirement Met  Hope u'll get the grant soon


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

think_tomorrow said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> It would be appreciated if someone might help me.
> 
> ...


TRIM --> The Requirement is Met  Hope u'll get the grant soon..Can you pls share ur timeline


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> TRIM --> The Requirement is Met  Hope u'll get the grant soon..Can you pls share ur timeline


Eoi:15/01/13
Application: 20Jan 13
Pcc(Indian): April 2012 for other visa
Pcc(Australia) : Feb 2013
Medical: 26th March 2013 and referred in April. 
Co contacted first time asked Indian pcc and status changed to TRIM: 5th June 2013.


----------



## vnm (Nov 8, 2012)

think_tomorrow said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> It would be appreciated if someone might help me.
> 
> ...



think_tomorrow,

How can one check their status online? Could you please advise me! Thanks.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

think_tomorrow said:


> Eoi:15/01/13
> Application: 20Jan 13
> Pcc(Indian): April 2012 for other visa
> Pcc(Australia) : Feb 2013
> ...


Thank you so much....even my husband's medicals were during april...Any specific reason why it was referred?


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Thank you so much....even my husband's medicals were during april...Any specific reason why it was referred?


Nope, never know why but I have heard that so much applications were referred. Mine was referred coz I have fatty lever and I m bit overweight but I had done many tests in my previous medical examination so this time they didn't ask anything. Even then they referred.


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Thank you so much....even my husband's medicals were during april...Any specific reason why it was referred?


It seems like any person moving with Family, its medicals are referred.


----------



## Pra-Rads (May 17, 2013)

aftabnaveed said:


> anyone whose medicals were referred in April or March has been granted visa?


Mine was uploaded on 22 April 2013. No update yet. I have not even contacted my case officer yet !!! Waiting for visa 309


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Pra-Rads said:


> Mine was uploaded on 22 April 2013. No update yet. I have not even contacted my case officer yet !!! Waiting for visa 309



welcome to our waiting club


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

Do u have agent .


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

jackturner said:


> Do u have agent .


If asking me, then yes I do have a MARA registered Agent, but he is not proactive


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

aftabnaveed said:


> If asking me, then yes I do have a MARA registered Agent, but he is not proactive


Mara agents know the nature of CO, that is why they are not proactive 

Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Mara agents know the nature of CO, that is why they are not proactive
> 
> Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


Very true


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

pearljam said:


> Very true


Hi Pearl,
Who is your CO? Our time lines are almost same.


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Your all doubts about the medical can be answered with the help of below link.

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Your all doubts about the medical can be answered with the help of below link.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf


Ya this is cool, have gone through this, but does not talk about time to clear referred cases.

So waiting...


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Ya this is cool, have gone through this, but does not talk about time to clear referred cases.
> 
> So waiting...


Same here, I appeared on 15th Of April............ and then on 10th of May for my daughter.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

oorvee said:


> Hi Pearl,
> Who is your CO? Our time lines are almost same.


Hi oorvee - JC from team 31. Yeah I hope we get grant soon.  although iam not expecting before August.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

pearljam said:


> Hi oorvee - JC from team 31. Yeah I hope we get grant soon.  although iam not expecting before August.


Even I'm on the same timeline medicals referred on 22nd april...

"AUGUST"  nooooooooooooooooooooo
Lets get it by june end or july 1st week...

Praying  for all


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

pearljam said:


> Hi oorvee - JC from team 31. Yeah I hope we get grant soon.  although iam not expecting before August.





australia.ind said:


> Even I'm on the same timeline medicals referred on 22nd april...
> 
> "AUGUST"  nooooooooooooooooooooo
> Lets get it by june end or july 1st week...
> ...


Team 31 is the greatest team of all. so they will take time.

btw, any update on the status of MOC. last time when I maild my co she said they were processing Jan results.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

madrag said:


> Team 31 is the greatest team of all. so they will take time.
> 
> btw, any update on the status of MOC. last time when I maild my co she said they were processing Jan results.


Ya still I think Feb lot is getting cleared. 
I am not expecting any thing before mid July...Earliest... Whole waiting thing sucks.
Cant work or concentrate on any thing ....


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

Relax take a chill pill GOD alone when prayers for all


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

*Any case -Medical Referred but got cleared sooner*

Any member of this forum who hv heard of any case where despite medicals being referred the visa grant was issued sooner... ( A few weeks/one months time) rather than 3-4 months time which is considered common for such cases... Or it is the minimum 3-4 months dat every individual whose case has been referred will hv to wait?


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

cutehailian said:


> Any member of this forum who hv heard of any case where despite medicals being referred the visa grant was issued sooner... ( A few weeks/one months time) rather than 3-4 months time which is considered common for such cases... Or it is the minimum 3-4 months dat every individual whose case has been referred will hv to wait?


I guess its normal now, people has to wait for almost 3 months for their medicals to get clear


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi Cutehalihan
My medicals was refered 3rd of April and got a grant 8th May and started the process of evisa application sometime beginning feb .


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Anjalisham said:


> Hi Cutehalihan
> My medicals was refered 3rd of April and got a grant 8th May and started the process of evisa application sometime beginning feb .


o wow that was really quick


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Team 31 . !


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

But it took me nearly 2 yrs to get my paperwork in order including assessments Victoria sponsorships etc


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Anjalisham said:


> Team 31 . !


I am not sure if CO can do any thing about medicals being referred, btw did you use any Agent?


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

I am also waiting for the passed 4 years .


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

I used an agent but really don't think it makes a difference. Wow 4 years!!! Hope this your last! Goodluck


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

With the medicals it's also depends if its a 190 visa or whatever is in the priorty list. Also if they maybe sorting medical with grade A may get priorty with assessment. There really doesn't seem to be any pattern. It's just pure luck I think. Some people from high risk countries at times don't even get their med referred!!!! Just pray and keep patience I guess not very comforting I know ESP when you ve waited as long as 4 yrs!


----------



## abir1117 (May 28, 2013)

Guys my medical was referred on 14/04/2013

its been finalised 06/06/2013

how long will it take for the grant?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

abir1117 said:


> Guys my medical was referred on 14/04/2013
> 
> its been finalised 06/06/2013
> 
> how long will it take for the grant?


You will get your grant as soon as your security check (if already applied) gets completed.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi All,

I had my medicals done on 1st of June. My wife's medical report was upload with A Grade as per the doctor and my was uploaded with B Grade.

My Blood pressure that day was around 145:85 and I also mentioned that I once suffered from Jaundice which is a type of hepatitis long 20-25 years back. 

Now I am a bit worried as I have gone through this forum and found that medicals with B Grade report are referred and the wait period is quite long. Please If anyone can give me some idea on this.


Thanks and Regards,

Abhishek Varma


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

Just got a mail that my visa is granted will post my details first I got to thank the lord jesus without him this was not possible


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

jackturner said:


> Just got a mail that my visa is granted will post my details first I got to thank the lord jesus without him this was not possible


Wow... Congratulations... Wish you all the very best for your future... :clap2:


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

jackturner said:


> Just got a mail that my visa is granted will post my details first I got to thank the lord jesus without him this was not possible


Congrates !!!


----------



## abir1117 (May 28, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> You will get your grant as soon as your security check (if already applied) gets completed.


but 3 months back they said the only outstanding document for my visa left was medical to be cleared?? does not that mean my security checkked already been donee??


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

jackturner said:


> Just got a mail that my visa is granted will post my details first I got to thank the lord jesus without him this was not possible


Hey great....Congrats!! can you pls share ur timeline??


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

abir1117 said:


> Guys my medical was referred on 14/04/2013
> 
> its been finalised 06/06/2013
> 
> how long will it take for the grant?


Good..your medicals were cleared so soon? did you get a mail from ur CO that ur medicals are cleared??

Any idea why t was refered??


----------



## abir1117 (May 28, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Good..your medicals were cleared so soon? did you get a mail from ur CO that ur medicals are cleared??
> 
> Any idea why t was refered??


she din seent me any email.....i saw online saying health requirement finallised


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

abir1117 said:


> she din seent me any email.....i saw online saying health requirement finallised


thanks..did they ask u any additional tests??


----------



## abir1117 (May 28, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> thanks..did they ask u any additional tests??


no..how long do u think it might take ffr the grant??


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

jackturner said:


> Just got a mail that my visa is granted will post my details first I got to thank the lord jesus without him this was not possible


Congrats


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi , 

WHere can you check in online if it's finalized or not.

Could you please tell me .

Thanks
Padma



abir1117 said:


> she din seent me any email.....i saw online saying health requirement finallised


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Hi ,
> 
> WHere can you check in online if it's finalized or not.
> 
> ...


Only CO can confirm that.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks slagozzz



slagozzz said:


> Only CO can confirm that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Thanks slagozzz


You are welcome mate....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## abir1117 (May 28, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Only CO can confirm that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


logon to evisa system....u wil see as i saw today


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Only CO can confirm that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hey Slagozzz,
Am thanking you on behalf of entire forum.
You have no reason to log in/ reply after getting your grant.
Good show Dude !!


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

oorvee said:


> Hey Slagozzz,
> Am thanking you on behalf of entire forum.
> You have no reason to log in/ reply after getting your grant.
> Good show Dude !!


Mate, here are many threads for people who are moving in. I am following those threads and in the mean time I am trying to helping you guys with my experience. After all few months back I was in the same boat as you.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi

Today my "organise your health" link has disappeared. Dunno whether it is a system glitch or my medicals are finalised. But no status changes in evisa page.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> Hi
> 
> Today my "organise your health" link has disappeared. Dunno whether it is a system glitch or my medicals are finalised. But no status changes in evisa page.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


looks like system bug my link has alsogone


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

oorvee said:


> looks like system bug my link has alsogone


Guys, do not rely on link appearing or disappearing. If medical is finalized by GHO or if it is referred to MOC then CO will confirm it.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

oorvee said:


> looks like system bug my link has alsogone


Hopefully, its not a system bug, My link also has gone...

My CO confirmed that only my health docs are pending...


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

oorvee said:


> looks like system bug my link has alsogone


hi oorvee,

Please update me if your link is appearing... hope this link will not come and we will get a long awaited grant in coming week.

I am getting a blank page after logging into Evisa.
Keep us updated.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> hi oorvee,
> 
> Please update me if your link is appearing... hope this link will not come and we will get a long awaited grant in coming week.
> 
> ...


Hey can u pls share ur timeline???


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> hi oorvee,
> 
> Please update me if your link is appearing... hope this link will not come and we will get a long awaited grant in coming week.
> 
> ...


still link has not come. Page looks ok though. But surely looks like system bug to me.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

oorvee said:


> still link has not come. Page looks ok though. But surely looks like system bug to me.


Oorve, as per standard timeline your medical should be still in queue to MOC unless your CO send request to MOC for you case to give priority. Usually MOC do not send request for 190 and 189 visa but they do for 175 and 176 visa as those visa application are from far back and waiting for long time. I think you may have to wait for another 3-4 weeks for your medical to be finalized.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Oorve, as per standard timeline your medical should be still in queue to MOC unless your CO send request to MOC for you case to give priority. Usually MOC do not send request for 190 and 189 visa but they do for 175 and 176 visa as those visa application are from far back and waiting for long time. I think you may have to wait for another 3-4 weeks for your medical to be finalized.


Agree.


----------



## Abrar (Feb 1, 2013)

*Received Golden Mail*

Received Golden Mail on 5-June!!!!!!!!!

My spouse medical was referred on 1st May so its a big surprise for me to receive grant letter early.

I am soooo much thankful to Almighty for giving me this happiness and would like to thank our forum mates for always being great companions in this journey. 

Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Abrar said:


> Received Golden Mail on 5-June!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My spouse medical was referred on 1st May so its a big surprise for me to receive grant letter early.
> 
> ...


congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Abrar said:


> Received Golden Mail on 5-June!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My spouse medical was referred on 1st May so its a big surprise for me to receive grant letter early.
> 
> ...


Congrats can u tell us which subclass was urs


----------



## Abrar (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you... Wish you too get the grant letter soon... 



madrag said:


> congrats :clap2::clap2:


Thanks!!! 189 Subclass.


little.banter said:


> Congrats can u tell us which subclass was urs


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello All,

I called DIAC and found out that my meds are referred, since I lodged my VISA through agent I asked him to contact CO regarding this case my CO replied the mail but he did not mentioned reason why was it referred and when was it referred. So my question is did anyone faced same issue, that their Meds were referred but CO did not mentioned reason and date when was it referred. 
In what cases generally CO will avoid saying reason behind medicals referred.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

oorvee said:


> still link has not come. Page looks ok though. But surely looks like system bug to me.


I could see the link in my page....probably urs cleared  NOt sure..Hope sooo...
Mine was also refered on april 22nd and as the same reason BP


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it correct to assume that meds are referred for anything that is not 100% clear? Anyone encountered whether thyroid problems are an issue?


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how can I find out whether my medical reports were uploaded and has been received by the CO? I got my medical done on 1st June and was told that it will be uploaded within 3 days.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

ashadi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I called DIAC and found out that my meds are referred, since I lodged my VISA through agent I asked him to contact CO regarding this case my CO replied the mail but he did not mentioned reason why was it referred and when was it referred. So my question is did anyone faced same issue, that their Meds were referred but CO did not mentioned reason and date when was it referred.
> In what cases generally CO will avoid saying reason behind medicals referred.


COs do not reveal reasons for Med Referrals AFAIK.

If MOC contacts you requesting further information or further tests, then you may know the reason for referral. Otherwise the case is finalised without you knowing. 

If your visa is refused on medical grounds, I assume you would also be notified of the medical findings in question.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

chptp said:


> Can anyone tell me how can I find out whether my medical reports were uploaded and has been received by the CO? I got my medical done on 1st June and was told that it will be uploaded within 3 days.


send a mail to your CO and ask for confirmation. thats the only way. if you have not been assigned a CO yet, you will have to wait till CO is assigned.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

ashadi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I called DIAC and found out that my meds are referred, since I lodged my VISA through agent I asked him to contact CO regarding this case my CO replied the mail but he did not mentioned reason why was it referred and when was it referred. So my question is did anyone faced same issue, that their Meds were referred but CO did not mentioned reason and date when was it referred.
> In what cases generally CO will avoid saying reason behind medicals referred.


Mine is the same case. I do not know why or when my meds were referred. just know it was referred.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

chptp said:


> Can anyone tell me how can I find out whether my medical reports were uploaded and has been received by the CO? I got my medical done on 1st June and was told that it will be uploaded within 3 days.


Usually medical reports are uploaded to GHO and they verify the reports. After verification if they are convinced that there is no issue with medical then they finalized the medical and notify the same to CO. You can get the information that your reports has been uploaded or not from your panel doctor. Please be sure that your med reports have been uploaded and then ask CO regarding your status.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

At last waiting is paid off. Got the GRANT LETTER this morning. Thanks to one and all for ur support. My medicals cleared on Saturday

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> At last waiting is paid off. Got the GRANT LETTER this morning. Thanks to one and all for ur support. My medicals cleared on Saturday
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting



Congrats mate!!! Good to know that all confusion w.r.t Elbit and other things are solved now. Enjoy your day!!!

Varuni


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

ashadi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I called DIAC and found out that my meds are referred, since I lodged my VISA through agent I asked him to contact CO regarding this case my CO replied the mail but he did not mentioned reason why was it referred and when was it referred. So my question is did anyone faced same issue, that their Meds were referred but CO did not mentioned reason and date when was it referred.
> In what cases generally CO will avoid saying reason behind medicals referred.




Hello Ashadi,

There is no specific reason like CO will avoid saying the reason behind Meds referrals etc. Even in my case, my meds were referred and CO at first told me that he is unable to find my meds in system and had indicated that he has sent an email to HOC.

After a month, when I called up my CO, he asked me if I contacted my clinic and then put me on hold, looked into something and told me that the meds were referred. However, he said he was unable to locate the date of referral.

So In my view, CO's mainly concentrate on requesting the docs, validating the provided docs and issuing the grant.

Varuni


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

varuni said:


> Congrats mate!!! Good to know that all confusion w.r.t Elbit and other things are solved now. Enjoy your day!!!
> 
> Varuni


Thanks a lot Varuni

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> Thanks a lot Varuni
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


great congrats!!!!! was ur medicals refered?? if so when??


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> great congrats!!!!! was ur medicals refered?? if so when??


Ya. My meds were referred. But not sure of the exact date. I think meds were referred in first week of April.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> Ya. My meds were referred. But not sure of the exact date. I think meds were referred in first week of April.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


Thanks....Party time


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

OMG....
I got grant letter. I just can't believe it. I am so exited.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::music::music:

THANKS YOU ALL. I MEAN IT FROM MY HEART.
All the best others, am sure your grant is also just round the corner....

Am gonna get drunk like fish tonight with my husband....


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

oorvee said:


> OMG....
> I got grant letter. I just can't believe it. I am so exited.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::music::music:
> 
> THANKS YOU ALL. I MEAN IT FROM MY HEART.
> ...


u shud gime party first


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> u shud gime party first


Oh yes... Relax ya , am sure yours also will get clear. Almost same time line. One more guy Pearljam also has same time line.


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Visa Granted*

Guys I have been granted the visa today, good luck to all of those waiting

My timeline in signature


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

migo83 said:


> Guys I have been granted the visa today, good luck to all of those waiting
> 
> My timeline in signature


Congratulations...... Happy for you... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

*Medicals Referred Cases--- Good News*

Dear Folks,
Alhamdolillah e Rabbil Alameen.... 
While I would like to thank Expatforum and wish all of you the best of Luck with your Visa Applications.

I have a good news to share for those whose medicals have been referred.

Stop worrying if your medicals have been referred... as it doesnt necessarily mean to wait for at least 2-3 months for the outcome.... 

My Medicals had been referred on 24th May.... the very next day when the results were up,loaded by the clinic.. this had been confirmed by my CO as well and today I got the visa grant for all four members of my family.......


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*Multiple family members referred in medicals*

Dear Forum members,

Mine and Spouse's medicals are referred from March end. I wanted to know in such cases, how will the referral be handled? As ONE case/file or INDIVIDUAL file for ME/SPOUSE?

Should I anticipate that both will be eventually cleared in same day/timeframe or can there be a delay? 

Anyone with prior experience, can you advice.

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, 

I have a simple question. I have the eMedical referral letter for me, my wife and my daughter. Do I need to wait for something else or can I just walk into one of the listed medical centers and get my medicals done.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

shaishav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a simple question. I have the eMedical referral letter for me, my wife and my daughter. Do I need to wait for something else or can I just walk into one of the listed medical centers and get my medicals done.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can walk in... take the necessary documents


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

Congratulations to all who have got grant letter today...................


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

*Meds cleared*

Congratulations to all who got grant today....I think nearly 5-6 ppl received their grant today....

Lets pray for the rest of us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

migo83 said:


> Guys I have been granted the visa today, good luck to all of those waiting





mandanapu said:


> At last waiting is paid off. Got the GRANT LETTER this morning. Thanks to one and all for ur support. My medicals cleared on Saturday
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting





oorvee said:


> OMG....
> I got grant letter. I just can't believe it. I am so exited.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::music::music:
> 
> THANKS YOU ALL. I MEAN IT FROM MY HEART.
> ...


@migo83, @mandanapu, @oorvee
heartiest congratulations to all of you. hope you guys are partying hard. @oorvee you should be relieved of your stress now. raise a mug of beer for me :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

madrag said:


> @migo83, @mandanapu, @oorvee
> heartiest congratulations to all of you. hope you guys are partying hard. @oorvee you should be relieved of your stress now. raise a mug of beer for me :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks a lot madrag. I wish u a speedy grant to u too

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Heyy....


Many congrats to all who have got the grant today..............


Regards
Puneet Kapoor


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi SSD14,

What about you? You informed that your Health link disappear on 8th June. Is it appear again? 

For the case of mandanapu & oorvee health link disappear on 8th June and got grant today.

Many Congrats again to all and let hope for others

Today my health link also disappear and i am not sure whether it is system bug. Please pray for me as i don't want to see this ling again..................

Please share experience if there is anybody whom link appear again after disappear from evisa page.


Thanks


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

kamrul said:


> Hi SSD14,
> 
> What about you? You informed that your Health link disappear on 8th June. Is it appear again?
> 
> ...


I don't think its a system issue...I have my links still sitting on the eVisa page...
Hope u get the grant soon


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

kapoorpuneet said:


> Heyy....
> 
> 
> Many congrats to all who have got the grant today..............
> ...


Any idea when was ur medicals refered?


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

cutehailian said:


> Dear Folks,
> Alhamdolillah e Rabbil Alameen....
> While I would like to thank Expatforum and wish all of you the best of Luck with your Visa Applications.
> 
> ...



Please share your time line


----------



## Pra-Rads (May 17, 2013)

oorvee said:


> OMG....
> I got grant letter. I just can't believe it. I am so exited.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::music::music:
> 
> THANKS YOU ALL. I MEAN IT FROM MY HEART.
> ...


Congrats Orvee. .wish u d very best
My medical was also referred in April. I hope my medical also gets cleared soon.


----------



## Pra-Rads (May 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am little confused and have a question!!

I think majority of the people active on this thread are waiting for visa subclass 190, 175 etc. I am waiting for partner visa 309 and my additional medical reports were submitted on 22 apr 2013. I see that repeat medicals for other visa subclass are cleared quicker. So I am starting to wonder if the medicals HOC Sydney are filed and cleared separately, according to the different category of subclass. Until now I thought meds of all subclasses are stacked together which is creating the "The great famous medical backlog"

Any idea about this ? 

Thanks


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Pra-Rads said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am little confused and have a question!!
> 
> ...


As per my knowledge, for medical clearance there is no priority list.
But again this is as per me. Other senior members, pl shed some light.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

oorvee said:


> OMG....
> I got grant letter. I just can't believe it. I am so exited.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::music::music:
> 
> THANKS YOU ALL. I MEAN IT FROM MY HEART.
> ...


congrats oorvee!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

Iam following the policy of not checking emails/internet during work since meds have been referred. So checked the forum when I got back home in the evening. Really happy to know so many people got the grant. Good luck with the move guys!


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

Congratulations!! :clap2::clap2:




oorvee said:


> OMG....
> I got grant letter. I just can't believe it. I am so exited.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::music::music:
> 
> THANKS YOU ALL. I MEAN IT FROM MY HEART.
> ...


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

how do we get to know that medical reports have been uploaded?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

pearljam said:


> Iam following the policy of not checking emails/internet during work since meds have been referred. So checked the forum when I got back home in the evening. Really happy to know so many people got the grant. Good luck with the move guys!


I'm trying hard to follow the same..but I couldn't


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

tenten said:


> COs do not reveal reasons for Med Referrals AFAIK.
> 
> If MOC contacts you requesting further information or further tests, then you may know the reason for referral. Otherwise the case is finalised without you knowing.
> 
> If your visa is refused on medical grounds, I assume you would also be notified of the medical findings in question.


Thank you so much tenten for your descriptive and accurate answer.


----------



## sudhakard2010 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all,
i was a silent reader of this forum. I got my visa grant today  here are my time lines..

DIAC applied on - 04 may 2013
CO assigned - 13 may 2013 (requested for PCC and medicals)
PCC done: 15 may 2013
Medical done: 14 may 2013.(my BP was a bit high 140/90)
Some more tests: 20 may 2013 
I Contacted CO: 28 may, he responded that its referred to MOC.
Grant : 10 June 2013

hope this info helps others also

all the best for all of you.
bye
akki


----------



## Odala (May 29, 2013)

sudhakard2010 said:


> Hi all,
> i was a silent reader of this forum. I got my visa grant today  here are my time lines..
> 
> DIAC applied on - 04 may 2013
> ...


Its great!! Congrats......

Could you tell me which team you belongs to?
I have applied on the same day but my medicals completed 21st May.....
Still waiting for the response.... My meds link disabled from past 8 days onwards.. Does this mean my medicals cleared? 
But my CO replied on 6th may that she is assessing my application.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

sudhakard2010 said:


> Hi all,
> i was a silent reader of this forum. I got my visa grant today  here are my time lines..
> 
> DIAC applied on - 04 may 2013
> ...


Congrats sudhakard2010!

Would you pls share your CO initials and team

Thanks


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Finally got the grant after long wait. 

Letter says last entry date of 14 November 2013, which is the date which I have first PCC. I am thinking of going for 2-3 days in July. Please kindly advise , what we have to do in order to validate the visa.

Any suggestion is much appreciated.

Thanks
Saroj


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

sudhakard2010 said:


> Hi all,
> i was a silent reader of this forum. I got my visa grant today  here are my time lines..
> 
> DIAC applied on - 04 may 2013
> ...


congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

congrats & all da best


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Here's my timelines:
ACS: +ve on 8-04-2013
EOI:25-04-2013 
189 VISA applied on - 25 Apr 2013
CO assigned - 13 May 2013 (requested for PCC and medicals)
PCC done: 20 may 2013
Medical done: 22 may 2013.(my BP was a bit high 150/92 however I did mention that in the form 26EH and she gave me an advise to get in touch with my local GP)
Note: Its not referred to MOC and +ve outcome with in 3 days to CO
Grant : 05 June 2013

Its sooper fast

My CO: JL
Team 33 Brisbane


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

First of all, Congrats to those who have recently received their PR grant. 

I just received mine several minutes ago. 

For those interested in my timelines: My meds were done back in December, then referred on Jan 22. Additional tests were asked on April 03, the results were received on May 10, and everything was just finalized today. :clap2:

Wish you guys who are waiting, the grant!!!


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats!!!!! great news!!! when was ur medicals cleared?? did ur CO communicate to you or link disappeared??


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

It was cleared one hour or so ago; my CO communicated with me, and BTW he is from team 7.  .. I think yours is next 



australia.ind said:


> Congrats!!!!! great news!!! when was ur medicals cleared?? did ur CO communicate to you or link disappeared??


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks..If so,i'll give a grant party....praying that shud happen...


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

the g mail came. got the grant. :first::first::first: Thanks everyone for support you guys 've been awesome. you guys have been awesome.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

madrag said:


> the g mail came. got the grant. :first::first::first: Thanks everyone for support you guys 've been awesome. you guys have been awesome.


Congrats buddy!!!! Awesome!!!! I could see lot of grant this week,especially for referred medicals...making me happy that I'll also get soon!!!!


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

madrag said:


> the g mail came. got the grant. :first::first::first: Thanks everyone for support you guys 've been awesome. you guys have been awesome.


Hey congrates.... Party time....


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Wow!! Super guys... All the best for the guys who are awaiting Grant.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

madrag said:


> the g mail came. got the grant. :first::first::first: Thanks everyone for support you guys 've been awesome. you guys have been awesome.


Congrats madrag

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats 

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

congrats to all who recieved grants yesterday..

U all deserved this..


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

I guess 3 - 4 people got grant today... Many congrats to every one.............


----------



## sabrez (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi All,

Today I got word from my CO that my medicals have been referred to MOC. However, she added that my "health details are placed on a priority processing list that gets sent to MOC weekly. Names on this list are receiving faster outcomes."

Anyone who's in the same boat as mine? Any idea how long do the words faster outcomes actually mean??

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

sabrez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got word from my CO that my medicals have been referred to MOC. However, she added that my "health details are placed on a priority processing list that gets sent to MOC weekly. Names on this list are receiving faster outcomes."
> 
> ...


Can you pls share ur timeline??


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

madrag said:


> the g mail came. got the grant. :first::first::first: Thanks everyone for support you guys 've been awesome. you guys have been awesome.


Awesome !!!!!!!!!!! congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Congrats buddy!!!! Awesome!!!! I could see lot of grant this week,especially for referred medicals...making me happy that I'll also get soon!!!!


Yes hope we get soon as well... looks like they are trying to clear meds faster now.. But I know I have been very unlucky for any approvals so I am expecting mine to take Till July. Also dont know when meds were referred


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

pearljam said:


> Yes hope we get soon as well... looks like they are trying to clear meds faster now.. But I know I have been very unlucky for any approvals so I am expecting mine to take Till July. Also dont know when meds were referred


Don't worry..I'm in the same boat...everything will get delayed for me.....Lets hope for the best...:clap2:


----------



## sabrez (Jun 7, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Can you pls share ur timeline??


Something as follows:

EOI applied: 25th Sep, 2012
Vic SS applied: 28th Sep, 2012

EOI/Vic SS invitation: Feb 4th, 2013
Visa applied: 8th Mar, 2013
CO assigned: 26th Apr, 2013

PCC/Meds: 4th June, 2013

Grant: ...waiting.....:ranger:


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

kapoorpuneet said:


> I guess 3 - 4 people got grant today... Many congrats to every one.............



Congratulations to all whom got grant letter today & yesterday.
From the last few days lots of referred medical has cleared and issued grant letter also. I think this is a good sign and create great hope for those whom medical referred and waiting for some good news. Hope for the best..............

Thanks god still now my health link not appear again......................


----------



## abir1117 (May 28, 2013)

hello guys

Alhamdulillah i just got my grant ....thanx for ur support in my frustrated time....n wish u all the best..u will also get ur grant soon...my time line is follows

visa subclass 476
lodge date 14/12/2012
co allocated 08/02/2013
medical done 14/12/2012
medical referred 14/04/2013
medical finalised 06/06/2013
grant date 11/06/2013


yayyy....thanx once again...


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

abir1117 said:


> hello guys
> 
> Alhamdulillah i just got my grant ....thanx for ur support in my frustrated time....n wish u all the best..u will also get ur grant soon...my time line is follows
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

abir1117 said:


> hello guys
> 
> Alhamdulillah i just got my grant ....thanx for ur support in my frustrated time....n wish u all the best..u will also get ur grant soon...my time line is follows
> 
> ...


Congratulations.... Happy for your success........ :clap2:


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

abir1117 said:


> hello guys
> 
> Alhamdulillah i just got my grant ....thanx for ur support in my frustrated time....n wish u all the best..u will also get ur grant soon...my time line is follows
> 
> ...



Wow! another great news.,,,
Congratulations


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

Hi are u state sponsored


----------



## acs.consultant (Nov 17, 2012)

hi experts ,
One of my friend have issue with his current medical condition as he has high blood pressure now. He got visa grant last month and plane to fly next month .So what should he do ?do he want to inform about his current medical condition or he can bring his medicine with him ?
Thanks


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations to all, who got grant letter today & yesterday.

I wish them a safe journey in future


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

*Medicals referred due to history of TB*

Dear All,

Six years ago, I had bone TB due to which a small part of bone was removed (which is called thoracic surgery and I have long stitch marks too) and after that my health is perfectly fine.

I had got a chest X-Ray PA View privately which is same one which is required for Medical purposes. Now, the X-Ray report also confirmed that I am free from all diseases and there is no trace of TB (or any other disease) anywhere. And, the "missing part of rib" is visible too in the X-Ray.

I got my and my spouse's medicals done in last of week of May and just came to know that mine has been referred to MOC.

I was going through this PDF. Though, in this it has written that if a history of TB is found, the doctor needs to collect all of my old medical records and history BUT the doctor never asked anything from me. 



> If a history of TB is elicited, full treatment records, including drug regimens, duration of and response to treatment, and ongoing follow-up, should be obtained.


What is the process now ?
Is role of my CO over now ?
Can I send my old documents to some email ID or upload it somewhere to speed up the process (I have already uploaded in the eVISA page).

Regards.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats on your grant!
So I guess your medicals were prioritized by your CO as it took less than a month to finalized... My CO said that she will request priority processing, but I haven't received any reply so far:/ Really frustrating!


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

My medical were also referred was asked to redo some test which were done on the 10
Of april got my visa grant on june 10


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

jackturner said:


> My medical were also referred was asked to redo some test which were done on the 10
> Of april got my visa grant on june 10


Congratulations............:clap2: Happy for you.. All the very best for the future...


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Thank you!

Yes. My CO told me so that I was one of those on the priority list he submitted to MOC and he added, it could still take a few more weeks for my files to be attended to. In my case, it was about two weeks after the conversation with my CO. Therefore, I would suggest you give it some time after your CO confirmed you are on that list, as Im sure other COs have their own list too. I guess it is like a priority list among other priority lists. 




JoannaAch said:


> Congrats on your grant!
> So I guess your medicals were prioritized by your CO as it took less than a month to finalized... My CO said that she will request priority processing, but I haven't received any reply so far:/ Really frustrating!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

jackturner said:


> My medical were also referred was asked to redo some test which were done on the 10
> Of april got my visa grant on june 10


Hi Jackturner,
How did you get the request to do the furthur medical tests? Did MOC contact you or was it the CO?


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

pearljam said:


> Hi Jackturner,
> How did you get the request to do the furthur medical tests? Did MOC contact you or was it the CO?


Hi There,
My husband had to undergo further medical test.... Our medical center only contacted us. Also one can see link ..organise medical...in evisa site.
That page will have ref letter, photo clicked at medical center and history of candidates.

Hope this was helpful


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

oorvee said:


> Hi There,
> My husband had to undergo further medical test.... Our medical center only contacted us. Also one can see link ..organise medical...in evisa site.
> That page will have ref letter, photo clicked at medical center and history of candidates.
> 
> Hope this was helpful


Thanks Oorvee. Ya i dont have access to the evisa system since my agent hasn't given me the login details. How did the medical center contact you? Email or by phone? Can I just call them to check if anything is requested? They should have the details if anything was requested right?


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

Alhamdulillah today i have got my grant letter.
Thanks to almighty, without Allah nothing can happen in this world. Thanks to all member of this forum for tremendous support during the whole process.

My medical was uploaded on 26th May and On 4th Jun My CO informed that our medical referred on MOC. Finally on 8th Jun our Health Link disappeared forever.

Thanks again and best of luck to all who are in the same boat...........


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

kamrul said:


> Alhamdulillah today i have got my grant letter.
> Thanks to almighty, without Allah nothing can happen in this world. Thanks to all member of this forum for tremendous support during the whole process.
> 
> My medical was uploaded on 26th May and On 4th Jun My CO informed that our medical referred on MOC. Finally on 8th Jun our Health Link disappeared forever.
> ...


Many Congraulations Kamrul and best wishes for your future steps!

Pls tell us your CO intials and team.


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Many Congraulations Kamrul and best wishes for your future steps!
> 
> Pls tell us your CO intials and team.



Thanks a lot
Adelaid Team-4 CO:JH

But i can't download my grant letter from evisa page which is showing unknown file type


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

> Thank you!
> 
> Yes. My CO told me so that I was one of those on the priority list he submitted to MOC and he added, it could still take a few more weeks for my files to be attended to. In my case, it was about two weeks after the conversation with my CO. Therefore, I would suggest you give it some time after your CO confirmed you are on that list, as Im sure other COs have their own list too. I guess it is like a priority list among other priority lists.


My CO is not really responsive and she usually waits for exactly 7 working days to answer my email, so I am not even sure that I she has put me on that priority list already... I am considering calling DIAC, but I am not sure they can tell me anything useful. 
My organize medicals links have disappeared long long ago and the medicals status is "requested" ever since the CO was assigned.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Hi All,

What is the criteria of coming in "priority list" ?

Regards.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

shekky_27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is the criteria of coming in "priority list" ?
> 
> Regards.


Having all the requested documents submitted and that your CO has finished assessing your case. That way the only outstanding document is your medicals and your case should be finalized quicker then for others that are still waiting for some documents. That's what my CO told me.
Although it's still not very clear for me, as I would guess that there are many applicants waiting only for medicals...


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> My CO is not really responsive and she usually waits for exactly 7 working days to answer my email, so I am not even sure that I she has put me on that priority list already... I am considering calling DIAC, but I am not sure they can tell me anything useful.
> My organize medicals links have disappeared long long ago and the medicals status is "requested" ever since the CO was assigned.


I think your medical has finalized and you will get your grant soon.Mine and my family's medical link also disappeared on 8th June and Medical status was in "Requested"on that time.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi all - finally submitted my app today and am ready for another long wait. I have looked at the medical forms and note that you have to list any prescriptions. Do you know if this leads to automatic referral if you have this? Thank you.


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

Is der any forum/yahoogroup etc of newly arrived migrants 190/189 in Australia to discuss their issues/questions/queries after the visa is granted? especially if there is any specific group for NSW State?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

kamrul said:


> I think your medical has finalized and you will get your grant soon.Mine and my family's medical link also disappeared on 8th June and Medical status was in "Requested"on that time.


Thanks for good words, I really hope you are right! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

kamrul said:


> Thanks a lot
> Adelaid Team-4 CO:JH
> 
> But i can't download my grant letter from evisa page which is showing unknown file type


Have you checked your status in vevo?


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Many congrats for your Visa...


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Have you checked your status in vevo?


Yes i've checked. All info related to visa is showing there


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Six years ago, I had bone TB due to which a small part of bone was removed (which is called thoracic surgery and I have long stitch marks too) and after that my health is perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


Please help me guys


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> Please help me guys


I think you should wait for CO to ask for more details if any...
If they need any clarification regarding medical condition of applicant, they (CO) have to communicate in writing.


----------



## nica0714 (May 25, 2013)

Need some enlightenment.

My family did our medical examination at Melbourne Medibank Health Solutions on *March 21*, 2013.

On *March 25* we received a letter that my husband needs to attend a chest clinic for further examination.

My son and my sealed envelop from Medibank arrived on *April 2*.

On *May 20* my husband had his appointment at the chest clinic and did not require him to do any further tests.

The chest clinic mailed his results back to Medibank Health Solutions (Melbourne) on *May 22*, 2013.

The "organise further health examination" link disappeared permanently on *June 8, 2013*.

My husband's sealed envelop arrived today, *June 14, 2013*.

Has anyone gone through a similar case? How long did it take before you got your grant?

Responses would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Organize health link disappeared again*

Hello All,

Like last Saturday, today also my health link has disappeared.
Seems on Saturday, reports are updated and then link goes.
Please update if anyone's link also has gone.

ACS : 28th March, Invite : 1st April, App lodged : 9th April, PCC : 17th May, Meds : 22may. Co confirmed that only my medical is pending. (Wife and child's health cleared on 25th May, Saturday)


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

SSD14 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Like last Saturday, today also my health link has disappeared.
> Seems on Saturday, reports are updated and then link goes.
> ...


Mine is gone. Might be a bug...


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine is gone too...Hope it's not a bug.



varuni said:


> Mine is gone. Might be a bug...


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

The links are back again..



shaishav said:


> Mine is gone too...Hope it's not a bug.


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Gone again..I guess I need to focus on something else for some days..Lol



shaishav said:


> The links are back again..


----------



## sabrez (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi All,

Anyone whose meds have been referred and have been placed on "priority processing list"? Any idea how long that takes?

Thanks,
Sabrez

------------------------------------------------------------
EOI: 25/9/12 | Vic SS: 28/9/12 | EOI/Vic SS invitation: 4/2/13|Visa applied: 8/3/13|CO: 26/4/13|PCC/Meds: 4/6/13|Grant: ...waiting.....


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

If you got such a confirmation you are on that list, it would take just a few weeks; in my case it was about 2 weeks before the grant. 





sabrez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone whose meds have been referred and have been placed on "priority processing list"? Any idea how long that takes?
> 
> ...


----------



## NewArrival (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine was refereed on 4/6/2013. Got finalised 16/6/2013! do they work on weekends? and how long does it take for visa to be granted. Student Visa if that helps...


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

NewArrival said:


> Mine was refereed on 4/6/2013. Got finalised 16/6/2013! do they work on weekends? and how long does it take for visa to be granted. Student Visa if that helps...


Wow that was finalized fast. Are you sure it was referred?


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

> If you got such a confirmation you are on that list, it would take just a few weeks; in my case it was about 2 weeks before the grant.


Hi 


Today we contacted CO to request if she can prioritise my medicals but she refused and said that she doesn't have any control over it and its with a medical department... Have you requested your CO to include you on priority list?


----------



## NewArrival (Jun 16, 2013)

Wooooow Thanks almighty... I got the grant.... 17 days 



pearljam said:


> Wow that was finalized fast. Are you sure it was referred?


yes it was....


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Hi SSD14, 

No, I did not make any request, but when contacting my CO, I was told I was on that list. I do not know exactly how these things work. If you look around the forum, you will see quite a few talking about the list; I read there was one member's CO talking about the weekly submission of that list from a CO to MoC. Therefore, if your CO said so, I have no comment on that. However, my CO said the only outstanding requirement for my case was med clearance and everything was ready to be finalized, so I am not sure if that is the case for you as well. Again, it is just my guess and I may be completely wrong. 




SSD14 said:


> Today we contacted CO to request if she can prioritise my medicals but she refused and said that she doesn't have any control over it and its with a medical department... Have you requested your CO to include you on priority list?


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

Last week Monday saw a lot of grants.. Nothing today?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

pearljam said:


> Last week Monday saw a lot of grants.. Nothing today?


I decided not to check forum for a while ,but cudn't ..medical links are still thr?

What abt u ,any update?


----------



## sabrez (Jun 7, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> I decided not to check forum for a while ,but cudn't ..medical links are still thr?
> 
> What abt u ,any update?


Just checked....my med link is gone. Is it a sign of progress, or just a bug???


Thanks,
Sabrez

------------------------------------------------------------
EOI: 25/9/12 | Vic SS: 28/9/12 | EOI/Vic SS invitation: 4/2/13|Visa applied: 8/3/13|CO: 26/4/13|PCC/Meds: 4/6/13|Grant: ...waiting.....


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> I decided not to check forum for a while ,but cudn't ..medical links are still thr?
> 
> What abt u ,any update?


No update yet. Also i cant check the status since my agent hasnt given me the login details.



sabrez said:


> Just checked....my med link is gone. Is it a sign of progress, or just a bug???
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez


Are your meds referred?


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

Yippeee Got a Golden mail today. My Meds were referred but not sure when but it went through. Thank you all for your support.

I pray everyone waiting for grants eagerly gets golden mail soon.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

That's exactly what my CO told me. She added my on the priority list last Monday, but no update so far:/ Maybe this week...........


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Yes. give it another week or two. 



JoannaAch said:


> That's exactly what my CO told me. She added my on the priority list last Monday, but no update so far:/ Maybe this week...........


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

ashadi said:


> Yippeee Got a Golden mail today. My Meds were referred but not sure when but it went through. Thank you all for your support.
> 
> I pray everyone waiting for grants eagerly gets golden mail soon.


Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sabrez (Jun 7, 2013)

pearljam said:


> No update yet. Also i cant check the status since my agent hasnt given me the login details.
> 
> 
> 
> Are your meds referred?


Yes, they were referred. But apparently on the "priority processing list" according to my CO.....

Thanks,
Sabrez


------------------------------------------------------------
EOI: 25/9/12 | Vic SS: 28/9/12 | EOI/Vic SS invitation: 4/2/13|Visa applied: 8/3/13|CO: 26/4/13|PCC/Meds: 4/6/13|Grant: ...waiting.....


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

ashadi said:


> Yippeee Got a Golden mail today. My Meds were referred but not sure when but it went through. Thank you all for your support.
> 
> I pray everyone waiting for grants eagerly gets golden mail soon.


congrats buddy:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

madrag said:


> congrats buddy:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thank you very much.


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi, how will I know the status/result of my medical exams?
I took it last May 25 and did further urine testing last May 30 because my sugar level is high.
I called the clinic and they said the results were submitted to DIAC last June 7.
I asked my CO if he got mymed results but no reply until now.
Do I just wait? I'm so worried it was referred


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Yes. Meanwhile your CO might be working on your other documents. I understand your worry as I was also asked for more tests after a long wait in the first queue and then another queue for a while before my CO put me on a priority list. My suggestion is, relax and give it some time for your files to be processed and surely you will be called upon when anything else is required. 




Alexamae said:


> Hi, how will I know the status/result of my medical exams?
> I took it last May 25 and did further urine testing last May 30 because my sugar level is high.
> I called the clinic and they said the results were submitted to DIAC last June 7.
> I asked my CO if he got mymed results but no reply until now.
> Do I just wait? I'm so worried it was referred


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

Hi all, I read couple threads but still could not get a clear idea how do I know if my medical check get referred ? I took E-health about a week ago and I have not been assigned CO yet. Should I contact DiAC as I have all document ready and the medical is on the way ?

Thanks all


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I checked with the clinic I went to give my medicals and they said my medicals would be uploaded tomorrow how long so you think it should take for that link to disappear


----------



## beesenior (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi all

Here is my timeline -
EOI - 1/4/13
Applied - 9/4/13
CO - 1/5/13
Medicals - 27/5/13
Medical referred - 10/6/13
Visa grant - 18/6/13

Thrilled


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

beesenior said:


> Hi all
> 
> Here is my timeline -
> EOI - 1/4/13
> ...


That was fast. Congratulations!


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

beesenior said:


> Hi all
> 
> Here is my timeline -
> EOI - 1/4/13
> ...




Hey.. That's a really good news. Congratulations.

Could you please confirm weather your were grade A or B and do you know why your meds were referred?


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Australia_Ind - got any news yet?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

pearljam said:


> Hi Australia_Ind - got any news yet?


No..nothing.otherwise i wud have posted


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> No..nothing.otherwise i wud have posted


This wait is killing me now.. They havent asked for anything from my side also. Dunno what to do. Tired of waiting. 
The MOC should speed things up. Any other organization with this kind of backlog and they would have got additional resources to clear the backlog.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Devang said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I checked with the clinic I went to give my medicals and they said my medicals would be uploaded tomorrow how long so you think it should take for that link to disappear - please advise


----------



## beesenior (Apr 30, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hey.. That's a really good news. Congratulations.
> 
> Could you please confirm weather your were grade A or B and do you know why your meds were referred?


All of the medicals were Grade A, one was referred however. No idea why! Thought we would wait months, so was very surprised to get the mail.

Good luck to all. Our adventure starts here


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

beesenior said:


> All of the medicals were Grade A, one was referred however. No idea why! Thought we would wait months, so was very surprised to get the mail.
> 
> Good luck to all. Our adventure starts here


Hi beese

whats the grade A and B ? I thought the medical report is confidential, how could you find out about that ?

Thanks


----------



## beesenior (Apr 30, 2013)

Jonathan1980 said:


> Hi beese
> 
> whats the grade A and B ? I thought the medical report is confidential, how could you find out about that ?
> 
> Thanks


My husband's link didn't disappear from the visa page, whereas mine and my kids did. Phoned the hospital where medicals were completed too ensure it had been uploaded ok. She told me then that there were no problems and they were all graded A.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

pearljam said:


> This wait is killing me now.. They havent asked for anything from my side also. Dunno what to do. Tired of waiting.
> The MOC should speed things up. Any other organization with this kind of backlog and they would have got additional resources to clear the backlog.


Don't worry everything will be fine soon..nNext is our turn,we are going to get before this month end..Hope,faith...will get it :clap2:


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Don't worry everything will be fine soon..nNext is our turn,we are going to get before this month end..Hope,faith...will get it :clap2:


Hey guys all the best... Honestly I am also kind of waiting for good news from both of you as, our times lines are almost same..


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey Guys, my agent got email from the CO he says my medicals are cleared but the application has been put on documentary checks. 

Here is the email 

The medicals have cleared though I am awaiting the outcome of some departmental checks in relation to this application.

Currently there is nothing further that I need from the applicants.

Regards,

Case Officer – Team 33




What are documentary checks? and how long does that take to be completed.


Thanks.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I got confirmation from clinic that my medicals are uploaded today..... How would I get confirmation from diac


----------



## sabrez (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi All,

Got the pretty golden mail today. Although my medicals were referred, it took just more than a week for the grant to come. Now starts the arduous task of looking for a job. 

I thank this forum and all its members for their support. I'll also continue to support you guys like you have done for me..

Thanks,
Sabrez

-----------------------------------------------------------
EOI/Vic SS invitation: 4/2/13|Visa applied: 8/3/13|CO:26/4/13|PCC/Meds: 4/6/13|Meds Referred: 10/6/13 Grant: 18/6/13


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Don't worry everything will be fine soon..nNext is our turn,we are going to get before this month end..Hope,faith...will get it :clap2:


Lets hope for the best.. 



oorvee said:


> Hey guys all the best... Honestly I am also kind of waiting for good news from both of you as, our times lines are almost same..


Thanks for the encouragement oorvee.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

Devang said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got confirmation from clinic that my medicals are uploaded today..... How would I get confirmation from diac


If you have a CO assigned, you can email and check with him/her.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

No co assigned yet at least mail from co yet hoping that they are working on my application..... Any other way


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey,

My medicals docs now show my pfc that was clicked at the clinic what does that mean


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

So today morning I was casually checking my mail and not expecting anything. I saw 1 unread email in the Browser tab. Got busy with some work and after 10 minutes when I opened the browser THERE IT WAS!!! The *GOLDEN MAIL *which I have been reading about since the time I joined this forum. So relieved to get it. After all the struggle and wait. It was worth it. I am officially an Australian Permanent Resident. 

I wish all the others waiting for their grant good luck. I know everyone will get it soon enough- just gotta be patient. Special thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped me and calmed me during troubled times. Special mention to Australia.Ind and oorvee. Thank you all.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

pearljam said:


> So today morning I was casually checking my mail and not expecting anything. I saw 1 unread email in the Browser tab. Got busy with some work and after 10 minutes when I opened the browser THERE IT WAS!!! The *GOLDEN MAIL *which I have been reading about since the time I joined this forum. So relieved to get it. After all the struggle and wait. It was worth it. I am officially an Australian Permanent Resident.
> 
> I wish all the others waiting for their grant good luck. I know everyone will get it soon enough- just gotta be patient. Special thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped me and calmed me during troubled times. Special mention to Australia.Ind and oorvee. Thank you all.


Congrats Pearljam!!! :clap2: :clap2:happy for you...so did the link disappeared for you??


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats Pearljam. Best of luck for your future



pearljam said:


> So today morning I was casually checking my mail and not expecting anything. I saw 1 unread email in the Browser tab. Got busy with some work and after 10 minutes when I opened the browser THERE IT WAS!!! The *GOLDEN MAIL *which I have been reading about since the time I joined this forum. So relieved to get it. After all the struggle and wait. It was worth it. I am officially an Australian Permanent Resident.
> 
> I wish all the others waiting for their grant good luck. I know everyone will get it soon enough- just gotta be patient. Special thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped me and calmed me during troubled times. Special mention to Australia.Ind and oorvee. Thank you all.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Congrats Pearljam!!! :clap2: :clap2:happy for you...so did the link disappeared for you??


No idea bro. i used an agent so I dont have login details. Although i am sure your is definitely on the way very soon...


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Congrats Pearljam. Best of luck for your future


Thank you


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

Many Congratulations! 



PPbad said:


> Congrats Pearljam. Best of luck for your future


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

pearljam said:


> So today morning I was casually checking my mail and not expecting anything. I saw 1 unread email in the Browser tab. Got busy with some work and after 10 minutes when I opened the browser THERE IT WAS!!! The *GOLDEN MAIL *which I have been reading about since the time I joined this forum. So relieved to get it. After all the struggle and wait. It was worth it. I am officially an Australian Permanent Resident.
> 
> I wish all the others waiting for their grant good luck. I know everyone will get it soon enough- just gotta be patient. Special thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped me and calmed me during troubled times. Special mention to Australia.Ind and oorvee. Thank you all.


Hey Dude,

So Happy to hear this good news... All the best.

Madam Australia.Ind.... now its your turn...


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

pearljam said:


> So today morning I was casually checking my mail and not expecting anything. I saw 1 unread email in the Browser tab. Got busy with some work and after 10 minutes when I opened the browser THERE IT WAS!!! The *GOLDEN MAIL *which I have been reading about since the time I joined this forum. So relieved to get it. After all the struggle and wait. It was worth it. I am officially an Australian Permanent Resident.
> 
> I wish all the others waiting for their grant good luck. I know everyone will get it soon enough- just gotta be patient. Special thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped me and calmed me during troubled times. Special mention to Australia.Ind and oorvee. Thank you all.


many congrats bud :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

oorvee said:


> Hey Dude,
> 
> So Happy to hear this good news... All the best.
> 
> Madam Australia.Ind.... now its your turn...


Congratulations can you please share your time lines


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey,

Organize your health link had disappeared for me and my spouse..... Yesterday it was showing our photograph on it.... What does that mean


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

Devang said:


> Hey,
> 
> Organize your health link had disappeared for me and my spouse..... Yesterday it was showing our photograph on it.... What does that mean


How long since you finished the med and are you assigned CO yet. In may case, my wife's link disappear while mine and my daughter's are still there. I also have no idea what does this mean ?


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

My medicals were uploaded yesterday and link for me and my spouse are disappeared today


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello friends, thanks for the great information you all share !!

Tired of waiting..... my medicals were referred on Feb2013, MOC asked for additional tests on 28/5/2013 after long wait. 
new results uploaded since 5/6/2013 and now I understand that 3 months should pass again until they reply.

my timeline

EAust: 12/12/2012 - App/Ack: 24/1/2013 - Medicals referred: 11/2/21013 - CO: 28/4/2013 - additional tests MOC: 28/5/2013 - Grant: ??????


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Many congrats to everyone who got the Grants in today and yesterday..


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

hI Rabee

What was the additional test? 



Rabee said:


> Hello friends, thanks for the great information you all share !!
> 
> Tired of waiting..... my medicals were referred on Feb2013, MOC asked for additional tests on 28/5/2013 after long wait.
> new results uploaded since 5/6/2013 and now I understand that 3 months should pass again until they reply.
> ...


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Hi, I have applied for 190, I am in Sydney and I have arranged my medicals with medibank health solutions already

My wife and kids live in Pakistan. When I click on the "Organise Health examinations" it shows the clinics from Japan, and not from Pakistan . I have filled all the details correctly in the application.

Also can someone tell me from where to get the health examination list or referral letter??? Greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

wifi said:


> Hi, I have applied for 190, I am in Sydney and I have arranged my medicals with medibank health solutions already
> 
> My wife and kids live in Pakistan. When I click on the "Organise Health examinations" it shows the clinics from Japan, and not from Pakistan . I have filled all the details correctly in the application.
> 
> Also can someone tell me from where to get the health examination list or referral letter??? Greatly appreciated. thanks


I think let your family in Pakistan have medicals, the medical center will access the case for uploading the results in case they aren't, you can email [email protected] about your problem and they will surely fix it. I hope this helps.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

*Medicals referred-how far would it affect*

Dear All,

I had emailed my CO (BH) requesting status on e-medicals since I had done it in May but the status had not changed on the eVisa page so far.
She gave me the below reply:

"_Your health outcomes are not yet available for me to view on e-health. I have followed this up and I can confirm that both your partner’s and your health assessment have been referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further investigation._"

During the medical tests I had confessed of having experienced High BP 2~3 years back but now Iam regularly taking medication and it has been under control since. Will that affect anywhere here?

And if anyone has idea how long does it take to get cleared, kindly let me know.
This issue has really got me down somewhat.


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

I am not able to login to Skill select now.Showing Network Error

A communication error occurred: ""
The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time.
The requested web page is currently unavailable - please try again after a short while.


Do anyone else facing such issues now?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

I am also getting the same problem. Wait for sometime and try again.



alfy1234 said:


> I am not able to login to Skill select now.Showing Network Error
> 
> A communication error occurred: ""
> The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time.
> ...


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had emailed my CO (BH) requesting status on e-medicals since I had done it in May but the status had not changed on the eVisa page so far.
> She gave me the below reply:
> ...


Hi,
If your BP readings are normal ( or even 100/140), medical should get cleared.
If higher than this then it might get referred. Referral means more waiting time.
All the best


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hi,
> If your BP readings are normal ( or even 100/140), medical should get cleared.
> If higher than this then it might get referred. Referral means more waiting time.
> All the best


Thank you oorvee for having taken the time to answer me.
It was a bit more than 100/140.
But since Iam taking regular medication, it remains under control.
And currently it is 70/110.
I also heard from the hospital that my wife has some blood cells in her excretion so I suppose that is why it remains referred.
The worst part is the waiting time.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> Thank you oorvee for having taken the time to answer me.
> It was a bit more than 100/140.
> But since Iam taking regular medication, it remains under control.
> And currently it is 70/110.
> ...


I can totally relate man. But dont worry. All the best...

I think June-July is time when they revised occu list and visa policy.
Hopefully they should clear back log fast.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Guys,

Need your urgent help help... I need to respond CO in 28 days

My CO requested me a Employment Contract & Pay Advise of my last two companies. 

Detail is
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience: companies names
Employment Contract, Pay Advice
Does she want a contract letter of employment of both companies plus a salary detail letter ?

I am bit confused because i think it will be tough to get these two things from the last company however i can get it from my current employee. 

Please respond guys do they asks it from every one or they just asked it from me thanks a lot. 

Further what should I provide CO related to it on the letters ?

Note: I had uploaded the reference letter of these two companies already before the CO allocation.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your urgent help help... I need to respond CO in 28 days
> 
> ...


You might need to contact your previous company.We were requested the same.
Provide offer letter and relieving letters, Pay slips or bank statements,and everything that that you can get your hands on.If you are unable to submit these explain to the CO the same and reasons. then the CO will make the decision based on what ever is available.Try contacting the HR of your Previous company.They should be able to help you.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, could any of y'all experienced with medicals with respect to 189 please comment/answer on questions in http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/159699-visas-rejected-obesity.html


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Referred meds*

Hello All,

Does anyone know which month meds are currently being processed by MOC.

I don't have a exact date but I guess mine got referred in the first week of June.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Dear All..

Kindly give me your advice on my case..I have received the positve ACS assessment letter and now I am going for IELTS..For ACS also there is a lot of confusion for which I have already posted on the correct threads but in parallel to that I need your advice on my medical issues...I was diagnosed for TB in my teens around 1995 and then I went through the TB treatment for one year and after that my doctor told me that now I am free of TB and there is no more danger of it...Now I am working in U.A.E and last time when my Visa was renewed by my company it was stopped on medical grounds with X ray showing old scars on my chest which is the result of old inactive TB and then I had to give a undertaking that I will go for quarterly xrays..is there any one on this forum who had the TB before and got the visa or what are the chances for people like me..If it is sure that I will not get visa then at least I can save my money to be wasted..


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

msaeed said:


> Dear All..
> 
> Kindly give me your advice on my case..I have received the positve ACS assessment letter and now I am going for IELTS..For ACS also there is a lot of confusion for which I have already posted on the correct threads but in parallel to that I need your advice on my medical issues...I was diagnosed for TB in my teens around 1995 and then I went through the TB treatment for one year and after that my doctor told me that now I am free of TB and there is no more danger of it...Now I am working in U.A.E and last time when my Visa was renewed by my company it was stopped on medical grounds with X ray showing old scars on my chest which is the result of old inactive TB and then I had to give a undertaking that I will go for quarterly xrays..is there any one on this forum who had the TB before and got the visa or what are the chances for people like me..If it is sure that I will not get visa then at least I can save my money to be wasted..


Hi,

I have few scars on my left upper lobe of lungs. When the scars were first discovered in 1997, I underwent a full course of ATT, but I do not have those papers nor the x-rays. But fortunately for me, I have been granted student visas twice before and at the first instance, I had to sign a health undertaking which means Australia now has a record of my x-rays. When I underwent a permanent visa medicals last year in Australia, the medical was referred to all the authorities who monitored my health and finally was cleared for a permanent visa...

So, there is hope for you if you can provide the necessary evidence (old and new x-rays, evidence of taking ATT etc)... Good luck.


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> hI Rabee
> 
> What was the additional test?


Hi Alfy, they've asked for urine analysis and microscopy urine analysis. blood % was high in my first test (10+). They have asked also for "culture analysis". I checked with my clinic and they said repeated tests are better.

from the website, i found that if blood% is greater than 10, they typically ask for additional tests as in my case to make sure the applicant has no "cancer" in kidney.

so guys if you do urine test, just drink lots of water from early morning till sample time!!


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi mates, 
after a long wait, today (Saturday??!?) my CO emailed me for the first time, and informed me that "our health section has received the results and they are currently referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further assessment as per normal process".

What does it means? According to the clinic, our medical results are completely fine. How long should I wait? What does it means "as per normal process"? My results have been uploaded by the clinic on May 14th...


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> Hi mates,
> after a long wait, today (Saturday??!?) my CO emailed me for the first time, and informed me that "our health section has received the results and they are currently referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further assessment as per normal process".
> 
> What does it means? According to the clinic, our medical results are completely fine. How long should I wait? What does it means "as per normal process"? My results have been uploaded by the clinic on May 14th...


MOC will examine the medical report and advise the CO about the result. CO cant read the technical report, they need some experts to say you are okie. Health Clinic is not supposed to tell you the result. Its confidential.


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello All,

Any updates on COs, Medicals, organize ur health links...

We all await progress and good news.


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

dejumotalks said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Any updates on COs, Medicals, organize ur health links...
> 
> We all await progress and good news.


Wow, you have CO assigned in 20 days.


----------



## Misti (Jun 21, 2013)

This is very helpful. Thank you for posting. I am obese and I have had diabetes for nearly 20 years. 

It hadn't dawned on me to be concerned that that would cause a problem with my immigration. However my diabetes is tightly controlled without medication or insulin, so perhaps it won't be a problem after all. My blood pressure and cholesterol are both fine.


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

Jonathan1980 said:


> Wow, you have CO assigned in 20 days.


Yeah, Jonathan1980
CO hardly communicates, so the wait continues...
Team 7, Adelaide


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*Medical Link*

Folks, 

My medical link has disappeared, is it a bug? Anyone else also seeing it disappear?

Can't help the curiosity to ask this question. My medicals were referred sometime in early April and my CO had replied last week saying that he is following up....

Varuni


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

varuni said:


> Folks,
> 
> My medical link has disappeared, is it a bug? Anyone else also seeing it disappear?
> 
> ...


I don't think it is a bug..Mine is still here..Referred on april


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Varun I it's possible that the medicals formality is done.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

varuni said:


> Folks,
> 
> My medical link has disappeared, is it a bug? Anyone else also seeing it disappear?
> 
> ...


I presume your medicals are cleared.
All the best for your grant soon~
(If you relogin and still find them missing then what I said above will prove true)


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> I presume your medicals are cleared.
> All the best for your grant soon~
> (If you relogin and still find them missing then what I said above will prove true)




Thanks for your replies...!!!! Let me see if there is some good news in store soon...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## karenSt (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi SSD14,
Mine also got referred in ard first week of June and waiting...pls keep posted if any progress on ur end..



SSD14 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Does anyone know which month meds are currently being processed by MOC.
> 
> I don't have a exact date but I guess mine got referred in the first week of June.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

varuni said:


> Thanks for your replies...!!!! Let me see if there is some good news in store soon...:fingerscrossed:


Any idea when was your medicals referred? any specifi reason.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Any idea when was your medicals referred? any specifi reason.




Hello Australia.ind: 

I did my medicals on 20th March and the results were uploaded sometime end of march as per the doctor. My CO was claiming till May-24 that he has not received the medicals and after a phone call, later confirmed that it is referred. I do not know the date of referral. My guess is first week of April.

I have BP and take regular medication to keep it in control. May be thats why it was referred. My spouse has no pre-conditions, not sure why it was referred for her...

Varuni


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

varuni said:


> Hello Australia.ind:
> 
> I did my medicals on 20th March and the results were uploaded sometime end of march as per the doctor. My CO was claiming till May-24 that he has not received the medicals and after a phone call, later confirmed that it is referred. I do not know the date of referral. My guess is first week of April.
> 
> ...


Hello Varuni,
Is ur health link still there?
I also noticed mine disappear, but its back.

The wait continues...

BR, 
Dej


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

dejumotalks said:


> Hello Varuni,
> Is ur health link still there?
> I also noticed mine disappear, but its back.
> 
> ...




Mine has disappeared for last 36 hours... hope it stays that way....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

varuni said:


> Hello Australia.ind:
> 
> I did my medicals on 20th March and the results were uploaded sometime end of march as per the doctor. My CO was claiming till May-24 that he has not received the medicals and after a phone call, later confirmed that it is referred. I do not know the date of referral. My guess is first week of April.
> 
> ...


Thanks,even for my spouse it was for bp,hope ours get cleaed soon..my team ur co belongs to,mine team 4,initials JH. hope U'll get ur grant in a day or two..all the best


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Had my medicals last May 25, did further testing last May 30.
Clinic said they uploaded my results last June 7.

How will I know if my meds are referred?
My CO wont answer my inquiry about it


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

How much time does it take to medical referred after uploading medical reports ??

As in my case I did medicals on 04 May, and my agent got a mail from CO on 13 Jun that my wife's medical got referred. So, I don't have exact date, on which medical referred.


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

@kaas
Ohh so it's like more than a month  sad so sad


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> Had my medicals last May 25, did further testing last May 30.
> Clinic said they uploaded my results last June 7.
> 
> How will I know if my meds are referred?
> My CO wont answer my inquiry about it


Hi,
If your meds are referred than you can see link " Organize Medical Examination" under applicant's name. If you click on that link you can see your pic clicked at clinic , also one can see applicant's medical history.

Hope this helps.
Regards


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please guide me thru the process of arranging medicals?
> 
> ...


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

kaas said:


> How much time does it take to medical referred after uploading medical reports ??
> 
> As in my case I did medicals on 04 May, and my agent got a mail from CO on 13 Jun that my wife's medical got referred. So, I don't have exact date, on which medical referred.



How much average-time does it take to medical referred after uploading medical reports ??


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

varuni said:


> Mine has disappeared for last 36 hours... hope it stays that way....:fingerscrossed:




Update: My CO has updated the eVisa page Health evidence with 'Received' status.
So disappearance of 'Organize Health Link' is definitely connected to Meds upload...
Not sure what stage the other document scrutiny is... whether done or CO is yet to work on them....

Unable to login to eVisa since morning India Time. 

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

varuni said:


> Update: My CO has updated the eVisa page Health evidence with 'Received' status.
> So disappearance of 'Organize Health Link' is definitely connected to Meds upload...
> Not sure what stage the other document scrutiny is... whether done or CO is yet to work on them....
> 
> ...


Cool... Grant is on its way!! Best of luck.
Cheers...


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

varuni said:


> Update: My CO has updated the eVisa page Health evidence with 'Received' status.
> So disappearance of 'Organize Health Link' is definitely connected to Meds upload...
> Not sure what stage the other document scrutiny is... whether done or CO is yet to work on them....
> 
> ...


If the CO finds all your other documents promising, nothing is going to stop him giving you the grant.
Have patience and you will get it~


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> If the CO finds all your other documents promising, nothing is going to stop him giving you the grant.
> Have patience and you will get it~





Patience has been all our 'Med referred group members' last names


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

varuni said:


> Patience has been all our 'Med referred group members' last names


Hi Varun,

My link disappeared too.Keeping my fingers crossed.We share the similar timeline. I'm unable to login too.My CO emailed last week that he should get the results by 26/6 .

Meg


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

varuni said:


> Mine has disappeared for last 36 hours... hope it stays that way....:fingerscrossed:


Good for you mate,
Ur grant would be very soon hopefully

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> My link disappeared too.Keeping my fingers crossed.We share the similar timeline. I'm unable to login too.My CO emailed last week that he should get the results by 26/6 .
> 
> Meg



Hello Megha,

We share the same CO too... I guess he has prepared a priority list and cleared the meds for his pending cases. 

Varuni


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Are there referred meds out there that got approved/finalised in less than 8 weeks?


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> My link disappeared too.Keeping my fingers crossed.We share the similar timeline. I'm unable to login too.My CO emailed last week that he should get the results by 26/6 .
> 
> Meg



eVisa is working now... However, when I login I have a shock...
My status of application has reverted from 'In Progress' to 'Application Received'....
I was expecting a 'Finalised'... 

It will be good if the system comes up soon...

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> Are there referred meds out there that got approved/finalised in less than 8 weeks?


Yup mine. See my time line.. referred 20th APril, finalised 6th June...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Alexamae said:


> Are there referred meds out there that got approved/finalised in less than 8 weeks?


Mine too. I got my visa 5 weeks after medicals (but they might have been finalized sooner as I only submitted the last document on 10.06 and got the grant on 20.06)


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

varuni said:


> Hello Megha,
> 
> We share the same CO too... I guess he has prepared a priority list and cleared the meds for his pending cases.
> 
> Varuni


Ya our CO emailed us last week that he was escalating our case.fingers crossed.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

varuni said:


> eVisa is working now... However, when I login I have a shock...
> My status of application has reverted from 'In Progress' to 'Application Received'....
> I was expecting a 'Finalised'...
> 
> ...


I checked a while ago.Mine also changed from in progress to Application received..May be its a bug.does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> I checked a while ago.Mine also changed from in progress to Application received..May be its a bug.does anyone else have this problem?


Its a bug...pl relax. Even I had faced same issue.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

oorvee said:


> Its a bug...pl relax. Even I had faced same issue.


Hey oorvee,

You are such a great help here.My daughters meds which were refered in March . Her Organise your Meds link disappeared and the status changed to received instead of Recommended .Also there is BF near her Medical status . Can i expect any good news soon?

Meg


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> Hey oorvee,
> 
> You are such a great help here.My daughters meds which were refered in March . Her Organise your Meds link disappeared and the status changed to received instead of Recommended .Also there is BF near her Medical status . Can i expect any good news soon?
> 
> Meg


Yes, BF means "Brought Forward" otherwise means Finalised.
So the good time is near.
Hold Tight!


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> Yes, BF means "Brought Forward" otherwise means Finalised.
> So the good time is near.
> Hold Tight!


Can you please explain more about bf


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

Devang said:


> Can you please explain more about bf


BF is the term used when the CO finds any document satisfactory and finalises them.
So when medical links disappeared as in the case of Megha09 for her daughter and BF is against her medical status, it indicates that the medical results which were referred to MOC have come out fine and the CO is authorised to finalise those.
But when all the other documents get finalized by CO, the visa is ready to be granted.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

For me and spouse med link is disappeared for more than a week now but nothing yet no news from co and no mail either not site what to do


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

Devang said:


> For me and spouse med link is disappeared for more than a week now but nothing yet no news from co and no mail either not site what to do


No worries about that.
The CO may be looking at the other documents.
Sometimes they can finalize everything at one go.
So you should be also hearing good news once you found the med links disappear.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> Hey oorvee,
> 
> You are such a great help here.My daughters meds which were refered in March . Her Organise your Meds link disappeared and the status changed to received instead of Recommended .Also there is BF near her Medical status . Can i expect any good news soon?
> 
> Meg


Oh yes... All the best..BTW which state you are going?


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*Visa Granted*

Dear Members,

By God's grace, We received our PR VISA (Subclass- 189) just now. I checked it through my eVisa Page as I am yet to receive the forwarded GOLDEN MAIL from my agent. The data is updated in VEVO.:clap2:

The whole process took exactly 1Year and 2Months from the time I stepped into an agent's office to get an idea of immigration process. This includes all possible delays right from Engineer's Australia Assessment time increasing from 10weeks to 16 weeks, passport application for my daughter and renewal for me, delayed PCC, and a 3 month wait time owing to referred medicals which included a 1 month medicals lost in cyber-space fear. :fingerscrossed:

I had a wonderful agent who had a logical approach to all Visa application related queries and absolutely no issues in sharing the password to the account.:clap2:

Without this forum members, the wait time would have been horrible. Will stick on to the forum and try to reply as much as possible. Feel free to PM me if I can be of any help. Thanks to all and prayers for who are in anticipation of the good news

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Finally got the mail*

Yippieee. Got the grant after long and excruciating wait.Thank you all you your inputs and keeping me going through out the waiting period.Thanks to Anj1976 , Superm , Orvee and Congrats Varuni you your grant on the same day.All the best.

Waiting is the key.Here are some of the things that kept my sanity while waiting
1) Finding a diversion - like work, travelling or anything.
2)Go as per what your CO says. he is the best person for all the answers.Every case is different.
3)Don't forget to live life.Do things that will make you happy. Dont put ur life on hold for the visa.
4)Keep preparing for the job,Network and get your linked in in place.
5)Finish your shopping so that as soon as you get the visa you can hop on a flight and go.

All the best
Meg


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

Many Many Congratulations!!!

I wish I join your group soon. :fingerscrossed:



varuni said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> By God's grace, We received our PR VISA (Subclass- 189) just now. I checked it through my eVisa Page as I am yet to receive the forwarded GOLDEN MAIL from my agent. The data is updated in VEVO.:clap2:
> 
> ...


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

oorvee said:


> Oh yes... All the best..BTW which state you are going?


Sydney. Planing to go in mid July.Which state are you going to and when?


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

*Congrats!!!*



varuni said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> By God's grace, We received our PR VISA (Subclass- 189) just now. I checked it through my eVisa Page as I am yet to receive the forwarded GOLDEN MAIL from my agent. The data is updated in VEVO.:clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats Varuni,
It's worth the wait afterall
Wish u the very best and a good Job in Oz.
BR,
Dej


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

*Congrats!!!*



Megha09 said:


> Yippieee. Got the grant after long and excruciating wait.Thank you all you your inputs and keeping me going through out the waiting period.Thanks to Anj1976 , Superm , Orvee and Congrats Varuni you your grant on the same day.All the best.
> 
> Waiting is the key.Here are some of the things that kept my sanity while waiting
> 1) Finding a diversion - like work, travelling or anything.
> ...


Congrats Meg,
At long last. I rejoice with you and your family.
Also pray you settle well in Oz and get a fantastic job.
BR,
Dej


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> Sydney. Planing to go in mid July.Which state are you going to and when?



Congrats Megha,
Is there any specific reason ur meds were referred?


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

dejumotalks said:


> Congrats Meg,
> At long last. I rejoice with you and your family.
> Also pray you settle well in Oz and get a fantastic job.
> BR,
> Dej


Thank you for your wishes Dej


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Congrats Megha,
> Is there any specific reason ur meds were referred?


Thank you australia.ind. No reason actually.My daughters meds were referred for an eye test which came out to be normal.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Megha09 and varuni, many congrats


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

dejumotalks said:


> Congrats Varuni,
> It's worth the wait afterall
> Wish u the very best and a good Job in Oz.
> BR,
> Dej




Thanks a lot Megha, Dejumotalks and australia.ind. My best wishes to you all and lets keep in touch to support each other on the move and settlement as well.

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

oorvee said:


> Hi,
> If your meds are referred than you can see link " Organize Medical Examination" under applicant's name. If you click on that link you can see your pic clicked at clinic , also one can see applicant's medical history.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Regards


dear oorvee, ur pic on 'organize ur medical' link has nothing to do with it being reffered..the pic gets updated once the hospital uploads the reports..but then at times the reports r incomplete & the link remains active..so if one needs to check if the meds r reffered, the co is the right person..
hope this clarifies...

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> Sydney. Planing to go in mid July.Which state are you going to and when?


I am moving to Canberra, ACT, in around Jan Feb


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Many Congrats Varuni....


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey Many congrats Megha


----------



## delhi (Jun 26, 2013)

*Medical refered to MOC*

Hi All,

Have been a guest visitor but posting for the first time...I am not even sure if this is the right thread for my issue but desperately seeking advice and help...My wife filed for spouse visa (for Australia) late last year and was requested for her medicals recently. She was previously diagnosed with tuberculosis and went full one year treatment however her recent X-ray was still clouded a bit....Her visa application was referred to MOC and they requested further tests. Unfortunately the results of culture test came positive and the panel doctor is about to send a detailed report to MOC. 

My question is what happens next ?? As per panel doctor MOC may defer the visa for another 6 months and continue treatment and wait for next set of test results after 6 months but wanted to know from this forum if someone can shed some light to it....We will highly appreciate any help or reference at this point of time and more than happy to share any more information if required.


----------



## Pra-Rads (May 17, 2013)

delhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have been a guest visitor but posting for the first time...I am not even sure if this is the right thread for my issue but desperately seeking advice and help...My wife filed for spouse visa (for Australia) late last year and was requested for her medicals recently. She was previously diagnosed with tuberculosis and went full one year treatment however her recent X-ray was still clouded a bit....Her visa application was referred to MOC and they requested further tests. Unfortunately the results of culture test came positive and the panel doctor is about to send a detailed report to MOC.
> 
> My question is what happens next ?? As per panel doctor MOC may defer the visa for another 6 months and continue treatment and wait for next set of test results after 6 months but wanted to know from this forum if someone can shed some light to it....We will highly appreciate any help or reference at this point of time and more than happy to share any more information if required.


Hi...

Very sad and sorry to hear this. I know how it feels. Though I don't TB but I have another problem in my chest ....I have a bone growth in my chest which created a doubt of TB. So I had to undergo all TB sputum test.

The MOC will ask her to undertake treatment for 6 months after they will repeat anti tb test again ......the sputum test which takes 2 months and then again after a month they will need a follow up xray.


----------



## Pra-Rads (May 17, 2013)

delhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have been a guest visitor but posting for the first time...I am not even sure if this is the right thread for my issue but desperately seeking advice and help...My wife filed for spouse visa (for Australia) late last year and was requested for her medicals recently. She was previously diagnosed with tuberculosis and went full one year treatment however her recent X-ray was still clouded a bit....Her visa application was referred to MOC and they requested further tests. Unfortunately the results of culture test came positive and the panel doctor is about to send a detailed report to MOC.
> 
> My question is what happens next ?? As per panel doctor MOC may defer the visa for another 6 months and continue treatment and wait for next set of test results after 6 months but wanted to know from this forum if someone can shed some light to it....We will highly appreciate any help or reference at this point of time and more than happy to share any more information if required.



read this thread ...the discussion is old here but read each one carefully you will get an idea

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/123404-not-getting-medical-clearance.html

I am also waiting for spouse visa 309.


----------



## delhi (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you so much...I'll go through the links and seek answers


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Can someone check the medical organize link to for the availability of Photo ? Till yesterday,my photo was there. Now it is not showing. Is it a system bug?


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats Megha09 & Varuni.. I was kind of away from the forum for abt 2 weeks.. I know it is really difficult to be on the waiting zone... 

Quick check. My kid's medical was referred and the additional tests results were uploaded on Mar 14 2013. It is abt 100 days and the medicals are still not cleared.. He is an ADHD Kid... and he is pretty much studying in a normal school but under medication... Will this be a show stopper for my VISA.. How long will they take to finalize... Kind of getting curious to understand...


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Can someone check the medical organize link to for the availability of Photo ? Till yesterday,my photo was there. Now it is not showing. Is it a system bug?


Even for me its not showing up..i'm thinking it cud be a bug since the system is behaving very weird in the last few days..

anyways let c..


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Even for me its not showing up..i'm thinking it cud be a bug since the system is behaving very weird in the last few days..
> 
> anyways let c..


Yes, even for me its not showing up.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

sriram.sv said:


> Congrats Megha09 & Varuni.. I was kind of away from the forum for abt 2 weeks.. I know it is really difficult to be on the waiting zone...
> 
> Quick check. My kid's medical was referred and the additional tests results were uploaded on Mar 14 2013. It is abt 100 days and the medicals are still not cleared.. He is an ADHD Kid... and he is pretty much studying in a normal school but under medication... Will this be a show stopper for my VISA.. How long will they take to finalize... Kind of getting curious to understand...


I would suggest you to email your CO and check the status of your medicals.Mostly it should clear any time.They are only worried about life threatening diseases that will be a burden on the Health department. Dont worry much. Eamil your CO and check with him.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Even for me its not showing up..i'm thinking it cud be a bug since the system is behaving very weird in the last few days..
> 
> anyways let c..


All the best.Its a good sign.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

*medicals*



Megha09 said:


> All the best.Its a good sign.


thx megha..but its not the link..its just the foto in the link


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

:fingerscrossed:Thanks Megha09... Hope for the best.... Waiting for the GOLDEN EMAIL...



Megha09 said:


> I would suggest you to email your CO and check the status of your medicals.Mostly it should clear any time.They are only worried about life threatening diseases that will be a burden on the Health department. Dont worry much. Eamil your CO and check with him.


ha


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

anyone here got referred because of high blood sugar in urine?
not an existing sickness but only found out during the medical exam. 
how many weeks did it take to get finalised? thanks!


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

@Alexamae

My wife medical is refered due to the protein traces in the urine.Already passed 10 weeks ,but not yet cleared


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Alexamae said:


> anyone here got referred because of high blood sugar in urine?
> not an existing sickness but only found out during the medical exam.
> how many weeks did it take to get finalised? thanks!


I've been referred "as per normal process" 
My CO told me, that the referring is a standard procedure for ALL medical tests conducted offshore. Anyone aware of such rule?


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

My wife was diagnosed with blood cells for her urine test.
But it was right from her birth and initial check up with doctors show that she is absolutely normal for her kidney functions and no problems would arise due to that.
I had hypertension for past 3-4 years but Iam under constant medication for the past one year thus it is also well under control.
Both our medicals are referred.
I think the meds were referred end of May so I just wonder how long should I wait?
I hear people who were referred in February and March are getting cleared right now.
So maybe I should wait for a couple of months more.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> My wife was diagnosed with blood cells for her urine test.
> But it was right from her birth and initial check up with doctors show that she is absolutely normal for her kidney functions and no problems would arise due to that.
> I had hypertension for past 3-4 years but Iam under constant medication for the past one year thus it is also well under control.
> Both our medicals are referred.
> ...




Mine was referred in 1st week of Apr and cleared last weekend. Give yourself another 45 days or so. A good practice can be to write to your CO and asking him politely if there are any further tests that need to be taken. 

If you send 2 such mails in 30 day interval there is a good chance to get into the priority list (depends on CO again). Thats what happened to me and my case was cleared in 80 days approximately from time of uploading.

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just now I received sealed medical post for my daughter which was referred on 31st May . Me n my wife also did our medicals on 31st May but were not referred so we received the sealed post on 3rd June. It gives me an idea about our medicals being cleared same day and daughter's medical referred and got cleared the day when my medicals links disappeared on 25th June.

Me not knowing what has happened to me n my family's medicals, just got to understand the whole process upon receiving today's mail . I hope it helps others as well.


----------



## fahad402 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have applied for visa 190 & did my medicals 2 months ago. About 2 weeks ago I was allocated CO. At that time she said that she didn't receive medical documents . Whereas medibank says that the medical documents are avilable online. 

I asked my CO yesterday again & her reply was the same. 

Anyone has any idea about this particular case ?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Today I cud see all the "organize health links"
and if i click on cud see the Information sheet,not the referral letter,can anyone pls check the application?


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Why don't you send her a copy of your receipt? @ fahad


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

@australia.ind

I can also all the applicant medical link with information sheet. In the information sheet,it is showing as the result submitted to the DIAC on 28th Jun for all the applicant.

Can you check the result submitted date?



australia.ind said:


> Today I cud see all the "organize health links"
> and if i click on cud see the Information sheet,not the referral letter,can anyone pls check the application?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> @australia.ind
> 
> I can also all the applicant medical link with information sheet. In the information sheet,it is showing as the result submitted to the DIAC on 28th Jun for all the applicant.
> 
> Can you check the result submitted date?



"This health case was submitted to DIAC on 28 Jun 2013"

I think some system issue


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> "This health case was submitted to DIAC on 28 Jun 2013"
> 
> I think some system issue


guys,any others pls chk


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> guys,any others pls chk


I got d grant on 10th June. But today I can see organise health links in my evisa page and the same thing it's showing to me medicals submitted to DIAC on 28 June 2013. I think it's a system bug. Don't worry. I think ur grant is not too far away hopefully u'l get in this week.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> I got d grant on 10th June. But today I can see organise health links in my evisa page and the same thing it's showing to me medicals submitted to DIAC on 28 June 2013. I think it's a system bug. Don't worry. I think ur grant is not too far away hopefully u'l get in this week.


Thanks Mandanpu


----------



## fahad402 (Dec 12, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Why don't you send her a copy of your receipt? @ fahad


yes i did, but she says that she hasn't received the outcome.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Today I cud see all the "organize health links"
> and if i click on cud see the Information sheet,not the referral letter,can anyone pls check the application?


----

Hello

For me also its showing that reports submitted on 28th June to DIAC.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Same for me.. All links came back


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

jose2012 said:


> Same for me.. All links came back


Hi Jose 

I hope that its not a system issue as my consent provided date is correct also its mentioning a correct clinic name.

Please check your consent provided date and confirm.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi 
What do u mean by consent provided-date. Could you please elaborate.

Sorry about the ignorance



SSD14 said:


> Hi Jose
> 
> I hope that its not a system issue as my consent provided date is correct also its mentioning a correct clinic name.
> 
> ...


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Hi
> What do u mean by consent provided-date. Could you please elaborate.
> 
> Sorry about the ignorance


----------------

If you open information sheet by clicking on print information sheet at the end of the information sheet you will find a Conset provided details and it will be a date on which clinic has uploaded your reports thr emedical.


check your details and confirm also let us know whats the Health Case status for you.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello All,

I just checked another forum and got to know that Abhijit is having a different status.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-189-invites-awaiting-co-959.html#post1225322

check this.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt 

Thanks to Almighty Allah.
I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer 

Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.

I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate. 

Yipeeeee


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> ...


Congrats!!! was ur medicals referred? any idea when was it cleared?


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks. brisbane team 34. my daughters were referred on 31st may and cleared on 25th May


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

sweethina99 said:


> Thanks. brisbane team 34. my daughters were referred on 31st may and cleared on 25th May


Do you mean June 25?
Congratulations.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

yes june 25. 
thanks alot


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Can any one check for the refereed applicant information sheet for the 501 and 502 test status? For mine it is showing Centre Medical Interentreprises (CMI) instead of my hospital name.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Can any one check for the refereed applicant information sheet for the 501 and 502 test status? For mine it is showing Centre Medical Interentreprises (CMI) instead of my hospital name.


May I know what you mean by "referred applicant information sheet"?
Is it for someone whose meds are referred to MOC?
If so, where can we get it?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Can any one check for the refereed applicant information sheet for the 501 and 502 test status? For mine it is showing Centre Medical Interentreprises (CMI) instead of my hospital name.


for us,my spouse,my daughter and mine ,its showing nothing


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> for us,my spouse,my daughter and mine ,its showing nothing



Hello

For me, spouse and my son its showing a correct clinic name where we took health exam.

My all reports are absolutely normal including chest x-ray but I was graded B as I had a history of treated lymph node TB, and I contacted DIAC helpline in early june but they said that they have not yet received my meds.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> May I know what you mean by "referred applicant information sheet"?
> Is it for someone whose meds are referred to MOC?
> If so, where can we get it?


-----------

its not a referred applicant sheet. you will get information sheet by clicking on organise your health examinations. In that sheet you will find all details.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hello
> 
> For me, spouse and my son its showing a correct clinic name where we took health exam.
> 
> My all reports are absolutely normal including chest x-ray but I was graded B as I had a history of treated lymph node TB, and I contacted DIAC helpline in early june but they said that they have not yet received my meds.



For us,except for chest x-ray and medical test,its showing the medical center name where we undergone examination..

did u call ur co,diac customer service??
I tried they said they dont have any update


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> -----------
> 
> its not a referred applicant sheet. you will get information sheet by clicking on organise your health examinations. In that sheet you will find all details.


Thanks mate.


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

What is the significance of Form 26 and is it mandatory to fill before the Medicals?


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

pallavishri said:


> What is the significance of Form 26 and is it mandatory to fill before the Medicals?


Pallavi, I suggest you do the e-Medical.
In your eVisa page, you click the "Organize your Health Examination" and print your referral letter and take an appointment in e-processing medical centers in Bangalore. (India - Panel Physicians)
Then you don't need to fill in any forms.
The tests you should undertake will be mentioned in the referral letter and the medical center will upload the results online.
Basically no paperwork.


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for your response.

Actually, if you see my signature, I am done with everything and just waiting for the CO and the grant.  :fingerscrossed: Thinking that I missed something and out of curiosity, I asked about the significance of Form 26, since I did not see the need to fill it while my medicals were on; but heard about it from someone in the forum today. When I looked at the form, it looked very much like the referral letter only, but still thought of checking with you guys once.



cprem79 said:


> Pallavi, I suggest you do the e-Medical.
> In your eVisa page, you click the "Organize your Health Examination" and print your referral letter and take an appointment in e-processing medical centers in Bangalore. (India - Panel Physicians)
> Then you don't need to fill in any forms.
> The tests you should undertake will be mentioned in the referral letter and the medical center will upload the results online.
> Basically no paperwork.


----------



## VenuKumar (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi cprem79,

Any update on the medical clearances, i have not seen anyone getting a grant in last 10 days whose medical were referred. Also i tried mailing BH , but no response.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

VenuKumar said:


> Hi cprem79,
> 
> Any update on the medical clearances, i have not seen anyone getting a grant in last 10 days whose medical were referred. Also i tried mailing BH , but no response.


Hi Venukumar,

No updates yet.
Iam in the same dilemma with you.
I mailed BH on 25th June to check on my medical status but no response from her till now.
Didn you see anyone getting grant through BH??


----------



## PraBhuwan (Mar 19, 2013)

our status changed from in progress to application received it is scaring me does any one else also had this issue


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

PraBhuwan said:


> our status changed from in progress to application received it is scaring me does any one else also had this issue


It might be a bug.
It occurs time to time for everyone.
So don't give much thought to that.


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
My medical was done on 20th April and the hospital uploaded on 2nd of May. As per CO, my medical was referred and I got a mail from CO on 10th June for additional test. I completed the additional medical test on 11th June and the hospital confirmed that they uploaded the reports on 13th June.

All these days I have NEVER seen "Organize Health" in my evisa page. However since yesterday (30th June), I see the following information in my e-visa page for myself and all my dependents:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Any idea what this message means? Does this message have any significance?

Thanks,
Vjf


----------



## VenuKumar (Feb 18, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> Hi Venukumar,
> 
> No updates yet.
> Iam in the same dilemma with you.
> ...



Yes, i have seen couple of people who got their grant from BH and got their grant in fairly quick time. Their feedback was that she is formal with mails but processes quickly. So the thing here i guess is for the medicals to be cleared. But i have not seen anyone's medical getting cleared past few days


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Many congrats...


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Quick question - if the clinic does not call you after the tests are you fine or could there still be something in the report that the CO would want to be referred?


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Quick question - if the clinic does not call you after the tests are you fine or could there still be something in the report that the CO would want to be referred?


The clinic will call you if they find any abnormality in their point of view.
But your case being referred, though your clinic didn't call you is purely at the discretion of the Global Health Office which receives the results.
Either it will get auto cleared or get referred to MOC.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Got it, thanks for the feedback. They said if we didn't hear from them in 2-3 days all ok, but from reading here there remains the possibility the GHO will refer it.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Got it, thanks for the feedback. They said if we didn't hear from them in 2-3 days all ok, but from reading here there remains the possibility the GHO will refer it.


Hi,
what it is showing in ur Medical status field?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Hi,
> what it is showing in ur Medical status field?


Not sure australia.ind; need to check with my agent.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Any grant today?????


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Any grant today?????


Hi,
Why dont you send reminder to CO. Its been long yaa
Best of luck


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Australia.ind,

I too see my medical, spouse and kids medicals in the e-VISA Page. 
And when I see the Print Information Sheet, it reads this message 
"This health case was submitted to DIAC on 28 Jun 2013." 
Not sure what is the significance of this. Did you get check with your Case Officer.
I did mail my CO today, let's see what they come up with. 




australia.ind said:


> Hi,
> what it is showing in ur Medical status field?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

sriram.sv said:


> Hi Australia.ind,
> 
> I too see my medical, spouse and kids medicals in the e-VISA Page.
> And when I see the Print Information Sheet, it reads this message
> ...


 
I called DIAC customer service,they were just asking me to wait..no clear info...
I called CO,someone else picked and said he is on leave 
going crazy,was ur meds referred


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes.. It was referred for my Kid.. Mine and wife cleared long time back. 
It's been an ugly wait for about 3 months. 



australia.ind said:


> I called DIAC customer service,they were just asking me to wait..no clear info...
> I called CO,someone else picked and said he is on leave
> going crazy,was ur meds referred


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

sriram.sv said:


> Yes.. It was referred for my Kid.. Mine and wife cleared long time back.
> It's been an ugly wait for about 3 months.


Seriously,my spouse meds were referred and its nearly 75 days,......
and worst thing is no one is thr to answer the query..we are feeling bad that we invested huge amt for this visa....

Mine and my daughters were cleared immly....Do u knw the exact date when it was referred...


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hi,
> Why dont you send reminder to CO. Its been long yaa
> Best of luck


Hi oorvee,how are u?? I'm tried fo waiting ..have sent 2-3 mails to CO ,no reply...


----------



## PraBhuwan (Mar 19, 2013)

My medicals were cleared and my husband's medical were referred. For him Organize your medical link disappeared. It came back again for both of us day before yesterday. When I click on print medical info, it shows this medical was completed on 7th June confused...... Can some one help me with this


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

It was referred on 12-Feb-2013 and the hospital goofed up the medical report upload and it was finally uploaded on 13-Mar-2013. It's been about 100 days..
which place r u from ? I am from Chennai and I will be migrating to Sydney... what`s ur profession...



australia.ind said:


> Seriously,my spouse meds were referred and its nearly 75 days,......
> and worst thing is no one is thr to answer the query..we are feeling bad that we invested huge amt for this visa....
> 
> Mine and my daughters were cleared immly....Do u knw the exact date when it was referred...


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

PraBhuwan said:


> My medicals were cleared and my husband's medical were referred. For him Organize your medical link disappeared. It came back again for both of us day before yesterday. When I click on print medical info, it shows this medical was completed on 7th June confused...... Can some one help me with this


Actually,no one has answer for this question..all are breaking our heads to figure out what it is,samething with me

*Health Case Status
This health case was submitted to DIAC on 28 Jun 2013.*

Can you check the health status field in ur sheet and also where in ur sheet it was mentioned as June 7th??? because for all of us by default its showing 28th june


----------



## PraBhuwan (Mar 19, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Actually,no one has answer for this question..all are breaking our heads to figure out what it is,samething with me
> 
> *Health Case Status
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on 28 Jun 2013.*
> ...


For me also it is showing 28th June submitted ( in health case status). In exam status it is showing completed. and the last line consent provided it is showing 7th June.

I further hear that there is an article in Times Of India stating Australia is going strict on visas. I hope we are not in this list


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

PraBhuwan said:


> For me also it is showing 28th June submitted ( in health case status). In exam status it is showing completed. and the last line consent provided it is showing 7th June.
> 
> I further hear that there is an article in Times Of India stating Australia is going strict on visas. I hope we are not in this list


Strict Australia visa rules for migrant workers - The Times of India


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

For me as well, it shows the date as 28 Jun 2013. Consent date shows the date on which I took the medical test...



australia.ind said:


> Actually,no one has answer for this question..all are breaking our heads to figure out what it is,samething with me
> 
> *Health Case Status
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on 28 Jun 2013.*
> ...


----------



## PraBhuwan (Mar 19, 2013)

sriram.sv said:


> For me as well, it shows the date as 28 Jun 2013. Consent date shows the date on which I took the medical test...


But did the link disappeared for you before this new Evisa change happened? Because I read some where tha in old Evisa if link disappears, your medical is supposed to be cleared.


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

It is good news for PR holders, as they are trying to kerb the 457 visas from other countries which is like sending people to Onsite from India...


australia.ind said:


> Strict Australia visa rules for migrant workers - The Times of India


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

PraBhuwan said:


> But did the link disappeared for you before this new Evisa change happened? Because I read some where tha in old Evisa if link disappears, your medical is supposed to be cleared.


Yes for me and my daughter it disappeared and for my spouse it was referred and the link was thr
Now it came for all of us


----------



## PraBhuwan (Mar 19, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Yes for me and my daughter it disappeared and for my spouse it was referred and the link was thr
> Now it came for all of us


It disappeared for my husband also after his case was referred. God knows what is happening but after looking at your and Sriram's case I feel even we have a long wait ahead.


----------



## phoenixAdept (Jun 22, 2013)

Do you know how long you have to submit the health check up after submitting the visa application? It seems that I can also get the health check up done before submitting the visa application itself, but I'm not sure where to get it done, what to get checked for and how to submit the results online (either in the visa application or after submitting the visa application).


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

phoenixAdept said:


> Do you know how long you have to submit the health check up after submitting the visa application? It seems that I can also get the health check up done before submitting the visa application itself, but I'm not sure where to get it done, what to get checked for and how to submit the results online (either in the visa application or after submitting the visa application).


You can do your medicals immediately after lodging the visa application.
Try for e-medicals if you find the electronic health processing centers near your place. You don't need to fill up any forms but just print out the referral letter in your eVisa page, book an appointment with the immigration panel physicians and all the tests are included in the referral letter itself. The medical center will send it to DIAC online.

If you don't find the electronic health processing centers near, fill up and take the forms 26, 107i, 160 and book an appointment with the immigration panel physicians and do your medicals.

You can locate the nearest panel physicians in the below link:

India - Panel Physicians


----------



## phoenixAdept (Jun 22, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> You can do your medicals immediately after lodging the visa application.
> Try for e-medicals if you find the electronic health processing centers near your place. You don't need to fill up any forms but just print out the referral letter in your eVisa page, book an appointment with the immigration panel physicians and all the tests are included in the referral letter itself. The medical center will send it to DIAC online.
> 
> If you don't find the electronic health processing centers near, fill up and take the forms 26, 107i, 160 and book an appointment with the immigration panel physicians and do your medicals.
> ...


Thanks for replying, cprem. 

Do I gain access to the eVisa page after submitting the application? And if I choose not to do the e-medicals, can I just print the forms 26, 107i and 160 and take them to my local health-check-up establishment? I assume that I must mail this to DIAC then?

I am about to submit my visa application but I just noticed a new question in the form asking me if I have already completed a medical in the past year. Do you know if I can do this via e-medical/regular forms before I submit my application?

Thanks again.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

phoenixAdept said:


> Thanks for replying, cprem.
> 
> Do I gain access to the eVisa page after submitting the application? And if I choose not to do the e-medicals, can I just print the forms 26, 107i and 160 and take them to my local health-check-up establishment? I assume that I must mail this to DIAC then?
> 
> ...


Yes once you apply for visa, you will be assigned a Transaction Reference Number (TRN) using which you can login to the eVisa page.
If you don't want to opt for e-Medicals, you can fill and print the forms but you can only visit the panel physicians mentioned in DIAC website (which I provided in the previous post).
About the question, if you had undergone any tests like Chest X-Ray, Blood Test, Urine Test, HIV test in the past one year, you can answer "YES". Those tests may not necessarily be having taken for the Visa application.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey All,

I checked evisa website for me and my spouse and it also says all test completed and submitted to diac on 28th june and also gives the date when we attempted our medicals and the name of the medical center


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

Devang said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I checked evisa website for me and my spouse and it also says all test completed and submitted to diac on 28th june and also gives the date when we attempted our medicals and the name of the medical center


This is the case with most of us also, Devang...
Exactly similar status.
For some people who completed medicals, the link had disappeared on the eVisa page.
But after the site upgradation, it has reappeared for them again with the same status what you mentioned.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> This is the case with most of us also, Devang...
> Exactly similar status.
> For some people who completed medicals, the link had disappeared on the eVisa page.
> But after the site upgradation, it has reappeared for them again with the same status what you mentioned.


Any update on what does it actually mean


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

Devang said:


> Any update on what does it actually mean


It still remains a mystery to everyone.
No clear information has been released on this forum as far as I know.
Iam now trying to clear that status with my CO since she informed me last month that my medicals are referred.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> This is the case with most of us also, Devang...
> Exactly similar status.
> For some people who completed medicals, the link had disappeared on the eVisa page.
> But after the site upgradation, it has reappeared for them again with the same status what you mentioned.


Any update on what does it actually mean


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> It still remains a mystery to everyone.
> No clear information has been released on this forum as far as I know.
> Iam now trying to clear that status with my CO since she informed me last month that my medicals are referred.


Cool keep us posted would be of great help


----------



## PraBhuwan (Mar 19, 2013)

Got the golden email from our case officer BH. Really happy it was a long wait...... but God has been kind. Thanks a lot to all my friends on this forum.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

PraBhuwan said:


> Got the golden email from our case officer BH. Really happy it was a long wait...... but God has been kind. Thanks a lot to all my friends on this forum.


Congrats PraBhuwan...
I also have the same CO and i too expect the same result


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

PraBhuwan said:


> Got the golden email from our case officer BH. Really happy it was a long wait...... but God has been kind. Thanks a lot to all my friends on this forum.


Wow...
That's a great news. Congratulations.

when you have done with your meds and was it referred?

Could you please login into Evisa and confirm whats the health status in information sheet...?

I contacted my CO but she was not aware about a health status which says health case submitted on 28th june.


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

Wow! Great News. Many Congratulations!




PraBhuwan said:


> Got the golden email from our case officer BH. Really happy it was a long wait...... but God has been kind. Thanks a lot to all my friends on this forum.


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

PraBhuwan said:


> Got the golden email from our case officer BH. Really happy it was a long wait...... but God has been kind. Thanks a lot to all my friends on this forum.


Congrats , another grant from BH. 

What are you doing Adelaide team, move ur ass pls


----------



## PraBhuwan (Mar 19, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Wow...
> That's a great news. Congratulations.
> 
> when you have done with your meds and was it referred?
> ...


Thanks , My husband's medical was referred on 14th June but my CO (BH) put it in priority processing. The organize medical link disappeared for him on 26th June so we thought that his medical was cleared but after latest upgrade on site the link for Organizing health exam reappeared for both of us and we were scared  , and you wont believe it is still there after getting grant letter. I m sure its a bug.


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

Yes PraBhuwan. Even I would like to know what is showing in ur medical links. This medical information sheet is driving all of us crazy. Did your CO contact you? What were your exact timelines?




PraBhuwan said:


> Got the golden email from our case officer BH. Really happy it was a long wait...... but God has been kind. Thanks a lot to all my friends on this forum.


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

How did u get to know that ur meds were referred? Did your CO inform you or you could make out from the links on e-visa page?





PraBhuwan said:


> Thanks , My husband's medical was referred on 14th June but my CO (BH) put it in priority processing. The organize medical link disappeared for him on 26th June so we thought that his medical was cleared but after latest upgrade on site the link for Organizing health exam reappeared for both of us and we were scared  , and you wont believe it is still there after getting grant letter. I m sure its a bug.


----------



## PraBhuwan (Mar 19, 2013)

pallavishri said:


> How did u get to know that ur meds were referred? Did your CO inform you or you could make out from the links on e-visa page?


Our CO was generous enough to let us know that my husband's medical has been referred and she put it on priority list. But thanks to god it got cleared pretty soon.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

PraBhuwan said:


> Got the golden email from our case officer BH. Really happy it was a long wait...... but God has been kind. Thanks a lot to all my friends on this forum.


Congratulations!!!! Can you please share your time lines


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

ok..thanks..




PraBhuwan said:


> Our CO was generous enough to let us know that my husband's medical has been referred and she put it on priority list. But thanks to god it got cleared pretty soon.


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

PraBhuwan said:


> Our CO was generous enough to let us know that my husband's medical has been referred and she put it on priority list. But thanks to god it got cleared pretty soon.


Can I also request my CO to put my referred meds on priority list?  hehe


----------



## PraBhuwan (Mar 19, 2013)

pallavishri said:


> Yes PraBhuwan. Even I would like to know what is showing in ur medical links. This medical information sheet is driving all of us crazy. Did your CO contact you? What were your exact timelines?


My link is showing me our "General Information Sheet", once l click on Print Information Sheet it shows the details of the applicant and Health Case status says : This health case was submitted to DIAC on 28 Jun 2013. 501 and other tests status is "Completed". It is same as I saw before grant, no change in this link and the details on the page.


----------



## PraBhuwan (Mar 19, 2013)

Devang said:


> Congratulations!!!! Can you please share your time lines


Its in my signature, are you looking for specific details?

All docs provided to CO on 9th june
Spouse Medical referred on 14th June ( In Priority List)
Medical link for Spouse disappeared on 27th june
Medical link for Spouse and me re appeared after the site upgrade on 1 July
Grant email on 3rd July.

My husbands medical was kept in priority because that was the only thing left before a decision can be made as per my CO.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

PraBhuwan said:


> Its in my signature, are you looking for specific details?
> 
> All docs provided to CO on 9th june
> Spouse Medical referred on 14th June ( In Priority List)
> ...




My meds are also referred I guess. CO doesn't have any information on my meds whether it is referred. Also she said that she cant do anything in finalizing meds.

You are lucky that your case was put on priority.


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Let us hope after tonight planned event every one extra medical link disappear.. So that atleast we come to know about our medical status.

Planned system maintenance

Wednesday 3 July 2013, from 9 pm until 10 pm AEST (GMT +10)

The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:

eLodgement (eVisa and Citizenship)
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
LEGENDcom.
Should you receive a 'Service Temporary Unavailable' error message during this time, you are encouraged to try again after 10 pm AEDT (GMT +10).


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

alfy1234 said:


> Let us hope after tonight planned event every one extra medical link disappear.. So that atleast we come to know about our medical status.
> 
> Planned system maintenance
> 
> ...


Lets hope for the best


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

Devang said:


> Lets hope for the best


I dont think so, I called them and they told me that these link is manually updated. Basically it will only disappear if CO check and clear it by herself. Other then that its system glitch.


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Many congrats.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

I am little bit confused that I am in the right thread to post my problem.

"Organise your health examinations" Links only shown for dependent Spouse. My child and mine links are not showing. Now E_visa page showing for My child and mine as follows:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

None of us has completed medical yet.

What to do? Do I complete medical for all three or only for spouse or wait for CO?


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Till yesterday, refereed applicant clink was showing as CMI and non refered case showing the clinic as the hospital where we done our medicals. But from today ,all applicant showing as Hospital name.

Do any one noticed this type of changes in the print information sheet?


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

alfy1234 said:


> Till yesterday, refereed applicant clink was showing as CMI and non refered case showing the clinic as the hospital where we done our medicals. But from today ,all applicant showing as Hospital name.
> 
> Do any one noticed this type of changes in the print information sheet?


----

In my case all applicant is still showing clinic name. No changes in information sheet.

Has anyone got the information about health case status...


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> ----
> 
> In my case all applicant is still showing clinic name. No changes in information sheet.
> 
> Has anyone got the information about health case status...


I called my CO today to check on the status of medicals for my spouse,ref on april 22nd..

Co told me thats still with MOC and the application chnages (link) cud b IT issue..
so we can't judge anything with the link..

Pls stay in touch with CO to get the correct info..

Any idea when was meds referred?


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mine refereed on 13th April as per CO.



australia.ind said:


> I called my CO today to check on the status of medicals for my spouse,ref on april 22nd..
> 
> Co told me thats still with MOC and the application chnages (link) cud b IT issue..
> so we can't judge anything with the link..
> ...


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> I called my CO today to check on the status of medicals for my spouse,ref on april 22nd..
> 
> Co told me thats still with MOC and the application chnages (link) cud b IT issue..
> so we can't judge anything with the link..
> ...


-------

I don't have any idea when my meds were referred. Neither CO nor DIAC operator has this information. 
And my CO always suggest me to have a patience.

Aussies are really very cool.


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi All,

At last by the grace of God.. the Golden Mail arrived today @ 10.38 am Indian Time.
All the agonising wait (for about 120 days) just vanished when we saw the grant. I would like to thanks Megha, AlmostinOZ, OORVEE and rest all for the inputs..


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

sriram.sv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last by the grace of God.. the Golden Mail arrived today @ 10.38 am Indian Time.
> All the agonising wait (for about 120 days) just vanished when we saw the grant. I would like to thanks Megha, AlmostinOZ, OORVEE and rest all for the inputs..


Hearty Congratulations~
Can you share your timeline?
Were your meds referred?


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

sriram.sv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last by the grace of God.. the Golden Mail arrived today @ 10.38 am Indian Time.
> All the agonising wait (for about 120 days) just vanished when we saw the grant. I would like to thanks Megha, AlmostinOZ, OORVEE and rest all for the inputs..


Congratulations


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

sriram.sv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last by the grace of God.. the Golden Mail arrived today @ 10.38 am Indian Time.
> All the agonising wait (for about 120 days) just vanished when we saw the grant. I would like to thanks Megha, AlmostinOZ, OORVEE and rest all for the inputs..


My Heartly Congratulations.
Finally it pays your hard work and time.

Cheerslane:


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

Many Congratulations Sriram. Please share your timelines.




sriram.sv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last by the grace of God.. the Golden Mail arrived today @ 10.38 am Indian Time.
> All the agonising wait (for about 120 days) just vanished when we saw the grant. I would like to thanks Megha, AlmostinOZ, OORVEE and rest all for the inputs..


----------



## sriram.sv (Sep 24, 2012)

ACS Rec+ :21-05-2012-ANZSCOAnalyst Programmer); NSW SS Approval Received: 29-Nov-2012: ; Medical Referred 13-Feb-2013, Additional Documents Uploaded 13-Mar-2013, Grant : 4-July-2013. Flying.. Soon.. No idea when...
lane:


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

sriram.sv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last by the grace of God.. the Golden Mail arrived today @ 10.38 am Indian Time.
> All the agonising wait (for about 120 days) just vanished when we saw the grant. I would like to thanks Megha, AlmostinOZ, OORVEE and rest all for the inputs..




Congratulations.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

sriram.sv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last by the grace of God.. the Golden Mail arrived today @ 10.38 am Indian Time.
> All the agonising wait (for about 120 days) just vanished when we saw the grant. I would like to thanks Megha, AlmostinOZ, OORVEE and rest all for the inputs..


Congratulations Dude!!

Cheers....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

ihots said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am done with my medicals for 175 subclass. Today when i checked the status online it says received for my wife but against my list it says it has been referred.
> 
> ...


Don't worry my friend. It shouldn't be a problem. These days, any deviation from your normal health condition is referred however it shouldn't take much time. Depending on the seriousness of the health condition, MOC might take from 2-3 days to months even. My case was a High BP, they just took 2 days to clear it.

All the best.. you will get PR very soon. Take Care


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

sriram.sv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last by the grace of God.. the Golden Mail arrived today @ 10.38 am Indian Time.
> All the agonising wait (for about 120 days) just vanished when we saw the grant. I would like to thanks Megha, AlmostinOZ, OORVEE and rest all for the inputs..


Congratulations


----------



## VenuKumar (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Haven't seen any medicals getting cleared from past few weeks, especially after the upgrade. No links dissapearing.. nothing..  whats happening with Global Health? anyone having any clue?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey guys, if it reads medicals received but no CO has been appointed does that mean we won't know if they are referred until a CO is appointed?


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Hey guys, if it reads medicals received but no CO has been appointed does that mean we won't know if they are referred until a CO is appointed?


Even if CO is allotted and medicals shows received, it can't be sure that your medicals are referred or not until you clarify with your CO.

In your case, you can call up DIAC and check whether CO is allotted for you and his/her name and email id.

Or you can even verify with DIAC if your meds are referred.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> Even if CO is allotted and medicals shows received, it can't be sure that your medicals are referred or not until you clarify with your CO.
> 
> In your case, you can call up DIAC and check whether CO is allotted for you and his/her name and email id.
> 
> Or you can even verify with DIAC if your meds are referred.


Thank you for your quick reply. I think given I only applied on June 13th no CO is assigned yet.

To email DIAC it would need to have the CO assigned to see if they are referred ifU understand correctly? If it is just sitting on the system then we don't know now right?


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. I think given I only applied on June 13th no CO is assigned yet.
> 
> To email DIAC it would need to have the CO assigned to see if they are referred ifU understand correctly? If it is just sitting on the system then we don't know now right?


Yes, you are right.
But to email the DIAC, it would be only after the CO allocation to know which team is handling your case.
But you can always call them on their enquiry.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Please advise experienced expats!

"Organise your health examinations" Links only shown for dependent Spouse. My child and mine links are not showing. Now E_visa page showing for My child and mine as follows:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

None of us has completed medical yet.

What to do? Do I complete medical for all three or only for spouse or wait for CO?


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Please advise experienced expats!
> 
> "Organise your health examinations" Links only shown for dependent Spouse. My child and mine links are not showing. Now E_visa page showing for My child and mine as follows:
> 
> ...


I suggest you better wait for CO.
The health links are mysterious to all and I think everyone are having the same doubts with you.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

guys,any grant today for the ones whose meds were ref?


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Can any one from the refereed case, check the print information sheet for additional test requested ? My wife sheet showing some additional test from today morning.But till now not received any mail communication from CO or MOC for doing the test.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Photo disappered*

Hello

In information sheet, my photo has disappeared, however dependants photo is still there. Dependants meds are cleared.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hello
> 
> In information sheet, my photo has disappeared, however dependants photo is still there. Dependants meds are cleared.


I cud see all the applicants foto in our application..only my spouse meds were referred


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> I cud see all the applicants foto in our application..only my spouse meds were referred


My photo is now showing again


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Can any one from the refereed case, check the print information sheet for additional test requested ? My wife sheet showing some additional test from today morning.But till now not received any mail communication from CO or MOC for doing the test.


Hi Alfy1234,

In my own case, I rcvd a letter from global health that wife's med was referred, however, when I checked the health link, I noticed mine also was referred but my daughter's link had cleared. So I went ahead to the clinic to re-do the medicals for my wife and I. Till now did not rcv any letter for mine, but when d clinic uploaded the results I can see all the conmpleted tests including the new ones done.

So my avdise is to print out the referral letter for all dose referred and go for your further tests. Bcos, after you upload medicals, u would be put on another queue to MOC, so the earlier the better.

I hope this helps.
BR,
Dej


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

dejumotalks said:


> Hi Alfy1234,
> 
> In my own case, I rcvd a letter from global health that wife's med was referred, however, when I checked the health link, I noticed mine also was referred but my daughter's link had cleared. So I went ahead to the clinic to re-do the medicals for my wife and I. Till now did not rcv any letter for mine, but when d clinic uploaded the results I can see all the conmpleted tests including the new ones done.
> 
> ...


hi Deju,
Did u redo the medicals again or just the new requested additional tests?


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

How do we know that medicals are referred? I was graded B in the medicals.


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> hi Deju,
> Did u redo the medicals again or just the new requested additional tests?


Hi Australia.ind,

The referral letter indicated I should redo xray and HIV test for my wife and I, so had to repeat those.

BR,
Dej


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> How do we know that medicals are referred? I was graded B in the medicals.


Hi,
You can know through Global health sending u a mail, through your CO (if u have one), or through the health link. 

BR,
Dej


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

dejumotalks said:


> Hi Australia.ind,
> 
> The referral letter indicated I should redo xray and HIV test for my wife and I, so had to repeat those.
> 
> ...


Thanks Deju..


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

today i got a mail from the global health asking me to do the 503. Chest X-ray Image.It was updated in the organise my health sheet before getting this mail from global Health.

My medical refeed on 13th April..Do i need to stand on the long queue again to complete my medical process ?


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Dejumotalks for the reply.

I am going do the test number 503 tomorrow itself to avoid the unnecessary delays.Do i need to stand on the Queue(3 month long) again for clearing my medical?



dejumotalks said:


> Hi Alfy1234,
> 
> In my own case, I rcvd a letter from global health that wife's med was referred, however, when I checked the health link, I noticed mine also was referred but my daughter's link had cleared. So I went ahead to the clinic to re-do the medicals for my wife and I. Till now did not rcv any letter for mine, but when d clinic uploaded the results I can see all the conmpleted tests including the new ones done.
> 
> ...


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

dejumotalks said:


> Hi,
> You can know through Global health sending u a mail, through your CO (if u have one), or through the health link.
> 
> BR,
> Dej


I will get an email from them or do I have to email to check with them. What's their contact


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Thanks Dejumotalks for the reply.
> 
> I am going do the test number 503 tomorrow itself to avoid the unnecessary delays.Do i need to stand on the Queue(3 month long) again for clearing my medical?


ok that would be good, as per the queue, it all depends on the officer handling your case as well as the workload of MOC.

All we can do is wait patiently, just make sure you do your own bit.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## raju15 (Jul 7, 2013)

*medical issues*

Dear Sir,

I applied for Higher Education Sector Visa and sent my medical report on 3rd june 2013 and till now there is no any progress. I mailed my case officer and he says that the medicals have not been cleared by the concerned department in Australia. I then went to panel doctors to check whether there is something wrong in my reports and they told me that there was no any problem. They also told me that there were other applicants also who had their medicals checked up around those days(26th of june to 10th of july). They referred me an email address of health strategies and I mailed them. Today, I got a reply from them telling that they(Global Health office in Sydney) are currently experiencing a significant backlog of work. 
My class is starting very soon (i.e.22nd july). What do you think I should do in this case??:fingerscrossed:
How much chance do I have to get my visa granted??? I don't have any medical problems.

awaithin your reply, thanks!!!!!


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> I will get an email from them or do I have to email to check with them. What's their contact


You are supposed to get a mail from them. However, keep checking the health link to see if referral letter is there. 

Br,
Dej


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Can someone shed some light on how hepatitis b is handled I am a healthy carrier and no treatment is required. I had declared in my meds and my liver function test came out normal I also attached a letter from my gastro


----------



## OrangeSkyFall (Jun 21, 2013)

You should be fine, though they may advise you to have an ultrasound on top of your liver function tests. Dont worry! if you are a healthy carrier, I can assure you will be fine. I can say this because I have a friend having quite serious Hep B and still got through it; it is just a matter of waiting in this process. 




killerbee82 said:


> Can someone shed some light on how hepatitis b is handled I am a healthy carrier and no treatment is required. I had declared in my meds and my liver function test came out normal I also attached a letter from my gastro


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

OrangeSkyFall said:


> You should be fine, though they may advise you to have an ultrasound on top of your liver function tests. Dont worry! if you are a healthy carrier, I can assure you will be fine. I can say this because I have a friend having quite serious Hep B and still got through it; it is just a matter of waiting in this process.


Oh great because I submitted my latest ultra sound report with it as we'll that I had done a week back


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

dejumotalks said:


> You are supposed to get a mail from them. However, keep checking the health link to see if referral letter is there.
> 
> Br,
> Dej


When I click the link, above the picture it says your e medical case had been submitted to diac and below where the Heath case status is it says your case was submitted to diac on 07 Jul 2013


So what does this mean?


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> When I click the link, above the picture it says your e medical case had been submitted to diac and below where the Heath case status is it says your case was submitted to diac on 07 Jul 2013
> 
> 
> So what does this mean?


Well, it means its on the queue with DIAC, however, is it also showing tests completed or outstanding? That would tell you if you need to keep waiting or to do further tests.

BR,
Dej


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

dejumotalks said:


> Well, it means its on the queue with DIAC, however, is it also showing tests completed or outstanding? That would tell you if you need to keep waiting or to do further tests.
> 
> BR,
> Dej


My tests before we're saying incomplete for 2 out of 3 tests but after the clinic uploaded on the 7th July it shows completed for all 3 tests


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> My tests before we're saying incomplete for 2 out of 3 tests but after the clinic uploaded on the 7th July it shows completed for all 3 tests


That's a good sign, next step is to wait very patiently.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

*MOC Processing*

Hello All,

Does anyone knows which month and week meds MOC is currently processing?

Also has anyone got recent communication from MOC?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Does anyone knows which month and week meds MOC is currently processing?
> 
> Also has anyone got recent communication from MOC?


I guess its april,for alfy they requested for additional tests,his meds were referred on 13th april


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> I guess its april,for alfy they requested for additional tests,his meds were referred on 13th april



Thanks for your reply.

It means you will get your grant soon... and I may have to wait further.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> It means you will get your grant soon... and I may have to wait further.


Hope so..tired of waiting


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

guys,anyone know what happned to lucky?? her meds were ref on feb,i don't see her arnd..
did she receive her grant


----------



## aussiemozz (Jul 10, 2013)

Its a very long thread. I have simple question : 
I am in the process of filling my documents. I have mild hypertension. Do you think I should mention in the health document ? Do they test for presence of medicine in the body ?
It is pretty stupid to prolong the grant by so longjust because someone is taking some pills to keep their blood pressure down. What do you guys suggets ?


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

aussiemozz said:


> Its a very long thread. I have simple question :
> I am in the process of filling my documents. I have mild hypertension. Do you think I should mention in the health document ? Do they test for presence of medicine in the body ?
> It is pretty stupid to prolong the grant by so longjust because someone is taking some pills to keep their blood pressure down. What do you guys suggets ?


It depends on the health system in your place.
It it is integrated, your medical records can be viewed at any place.
Then maybe your past treatment results can be verified when you go for the visa medical checkup.
There is no way to say "NO" for the question about your blood pressure.
The medical center will then indicate it in their report and for sure, your meds will be referred considering your hypertension (though you keep it in control through medication).


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi every one , i would like to know anyone with history
of Gouts , been rejected for medical


----------



## aussiemozz (Jul 10, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> It depends on the health system in your place.
> It it is integrated, your medical records can be viewed at any place.
> Then maybe your past treatment results can be verified when you go for the visa medical checkup.
> There is no way to say "NO" for the question about your blood pressure.
> The medical center will then indicate it in their report and for sure, your meds will be referred considering your hypertension (though you keep it in control through medication).


I had no problems when I was drinking the sweet Finnish waters. Been working in the USA for a while now and its fixed me in  
In USA I have Just annual physical check ups is what I have done here and have been prescribed a pill to be taken everyday. I dont wanna risk losing USD 3000+
So whats the best way to go about it ?


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

aussiemozz said:


> I had no problems when I was drinking the sweet Finnish waters. Been working in the USA for a while now and its fixed me in
> In USA I have Just annual physical check ups is what I have done here and have been prescribed a pill to be taken everyday. I dont wanna risk losing USD 3000+
> So whats the best way to go about it ?


It's better to be honest and confess your health condition.
It will not deter you from getting your visa.
Only thing is that, it will take a while to get it cleared from MOC.
The waiting time only matters, otherwise it is not a big deal.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Can someone share a screenshot of the medical information sheet that we get after clicking organize your Heath link shows that if your medicals are REFERRED

I don't know if mind are referred or cleared


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> Can someone share a screenshot of the medical information sheet that we get after clicking organize your Heath link shows that if your medicals are REFERRED
> 
> I don't know if mind are referred or cleared


You may need to check that with your CO only mate.
No other source to know.


----------



## aussiemozz (Jul 10, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> It's better to be honest and confess your health condition.
> It will not deter you from getting your visa.
> Only thing is that, it will take a while to get it cleared from MOC.
> The waiting time only matters, otherwise it is not a big deal.


It is also better to just get through and get the grant with such high monies at risk. 
Isn't it 
Nevertheless, so do I just enter the name of the pill in the drugs that I use everyday ?


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

I recently completed my medicals on the 21st of June before the CO was assigned with the eMedical form. Currently I am facing 2 problems

1) Before the upgrade of the evisa site the your eMedical referral letter only had your TRN and not HAP ID. My medicals were done with referral letters having only the TRN number and not the HAP ID. The Doctors office said this is not a problem ( I am not sure they have had many cases for AU visa Medicals in Chicago IL )

2) Even though the eMedical referral letter was used the clinic did not have the facility to upload the results electronically. Hence the report was couriered to Sydney. Even though the report has reached Sydney on the 8th of July, my visa application is not updated with the medical reports.

Here are my clarifications. Please help if anyone had similar situation.

1) Has anyone sent the medicals with TRN number only and not the HAP ID ? I am kind of confused what to do here, because it was a miss in the emedical referral letter that it did not have this information then.

2) How long does it take for the evisa to be updated that your medicals have arrived from the time the courier reaches Sydney ?

3) Should I be worried ? :-( 

Appreciate the help everyone. My CO assignment date is getting closer,, I saw users who applied on May 25th got CO today. 

Thanks 
JJT


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

josephjt said:


> I recently completed my medicals on the 21st of June before the CO was assigned with the eMedical form. Currently I am facing 2 problems
> 
> 1) Before the upgrade of the evisa site the your eMedical referral letter only had your TRN and not HAP ID. My medicals were done with referral letters having only the TRN number and not the HAP ID. The Doctors office said this is not a problem ( I am not sure they have had many cases for AU visa Medicals in Chicago IL )
> 
> ...


1) I did my medicals before CO allocation, so it was done only with my TRN. It was not a issue at all. After CO allocated, she couldn't locate my Health report (since it was referred to MOC) and she sent me the HAP id. But it had no use. Later she conveyed me the information that my medicals were referred. Only thing that concerns is, how your clinic couldn't upload it online? Was it not a e-Health processing center?

2) You CO is the only person who can answer that. So you may need to wait.

3) Depends on you. 
I would say, no need to worry.


----------



## aussiemozz (Jul 10, 2013)

aussiemozz said:


> It is also better to just get through and get the grant with such high monies at risk.
> Isn't it
> Nevertheless, so do I just enter the name of the pill in the drugs that I use everyday ?


468 pages of replies and only one person has a suggestion ? 

My question was to all people who are struggling after getting medicals referred. What is the best option for someone with mild hypertension ? To tell that in the form or to remain quiet ? It will be great to help.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

aussiemozz said:


> 468 pages of replies and only one person has a suggestion ?
> 
> My question was to all people who are struggling after getting medicals referred. What is the best option for someone with mild hypertension ? To tell that in the form or to remain quiet ? It will be great to help.


It's upto you actually..but if u disclose def u have to wait in a long queue,if its under control I don't think u need to...

we did our meds on mar25th ,still waiting


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> It's upto you actually..but if u disclose def u have to wait in a long queue,if its under control I don't think u need to...
> 
> we did our meds on mar25th ,still waiting


I agree.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Who on here did their meds after 1st July and referred?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> Who on here did their meds after 1st July and referred?


I think we wont know until we get a CO right?


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> I think we wont know until we get a CO right?


Yes that's what people have mentioned on here but some say the organize health link should have a referral letter. I just want to see if someone after the new system upgrade has got their meds referred


----------



## raju15 (Jul 7, 2013)

hi!

My class in the university is gonna start real soon, and there is still no any news about clearance of my medical report according to the CO assigned to me. Is there any possibility of my visa grant????


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi guys, need some help in regards to the information sheet that you can print off upon doing your Medicals. I got my medicals done on 9th July and today I was able to print off the information sheet. It still says that the results have not yet been submitted to the DIAC, which is understandable given the fact that it's only been 4 days.

However what worries me is that for 2 of the tests below that, it still says "required" and for one of them it says "referred". I don't get it! Is that normal? Shouldn't all tests either be "required" or "referred" - just one of the two? I hope I am making myself clear.

Any inputs?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Please advise me.

"Organise your health examinations" Links only shown for dependent Spouse. My child and mine links are not showing. Some of my friends told me that I have lodged the visa at the time of server maintenance. After one week or so E_visa page now showing for My child and mine as follows:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

I have contacted with Panel physician in my area about this . They told me that they could complete e-medical for spouse only. Mine and my child medical could be sent through courier service .

None of us has completed medical yet.

What to do? Do I complete medical for all three or only for spouse or wait for CO?


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

mindfreak said:


> Hi guys, need some help in regards to the information sheet that you can print off upon doing your Medicals. I got my medicals done on 9th July and today I was able to print off the information sheet. It still says that the results have not yet been submitted to the DIAC, which is understandable given the fact that it's only been 4 days.
> 
> However what worries me is that for 2 of the tests below that, it still says "required" and for one of them it says "referred". I don't get it! Is that normal? Shouldn't all tests either be "required" or "referred" - just one of the two? I hope I am making myself clear.
> 
> Any inputs?


Hi Mindfreak,

where in delhi did you get your medical done? i am to take an appointment and cant seem to choose between the two options listed on the DIAc site


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

pinkray said:


> Hi Mindfreak,
> 
> where in delhi did you get your medical done? i am to take an appointment and cant seem to choose between the two options listed on the DIAc site


i got mine done at the Max Medcentre, its in Hauz Khas. Make sure you get an appointment beforehand


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> i got mine done at the Max Medcentre, its in Hauz Khas. Make sure you get an appointment beforehand


Hi Mindfreak,

Did you already get your medical referred? I have my appointment on wednesday? They told me that it takes 3-4 hours for the three tests mentioned in the medical referral letter i printed from the eVisa application page. have your medicals been already referred? How long does that take? I think the medical center will upload the results in few days, dont they?

Expecting your help

Rocky B


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Mindfreak,
> 
> Did you already get your medical referred? I have my appointment on wednesday? They told me that it takes 3-4 hours for the three tests mentioned in the medical referral letter i printed from the eVisa application page. have your medicals been already referred? How long does that take? I think the medical center will upload the results in few days, dont they?
> 
> ...


My medical has not been submitted to the DIAC yet, I called them today and there seemed to be a technical issue at the medical centre's end which is why they havn't uploaded my results yet. One of the three test says "Completed", whereas the other 2 say "required" and "referred" - kinda weird! But, they have told me they shall be submitted by tomorrow, so I am hoping for that to happen.

Mine took about 1.5 hours for all the tests at the med centre. Yeah, they upload the results usually within a week but we can't see them. The only way to find out about the outcome of the results, is to wait for the CO to let one know from all the information that I've gathered. Hope this helps!

and good luck with ur meds!


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Please advise me.
> 
> "Organise your health examinations" Links only shown for dependent Spouse. My child and mine links are not showing. Some of my friends told me that I have lodged the visa at the time of server maintenance. After one week or so E_visa page now showing for My child and mine as follows:
> 
> ...


Hi, best would be to wait for CO to be assigned and then do medical. Doing medical is very simple and at the Wahab's medical they also upload it within 1 day. I have done mine on 13th July and they sent it DIAC the following day. Also the link will show up once you get a CO.


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

I completed my visa medicals and my documents were sent to Sydney and was received by them on the 8th of July.

When i check my referral letter I can see the status of the Examinations required for this Visa application is mentioned as complete.

501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed

However, just below that I see that I have not provided consent for the below.

Consent provided
You have not yet provided online consent for eMedical to process your health examinations.

Medical History Information
You have not yet confirmed that your recorded Medical History is true and correct.


I cant find a link any where to provide the consent as well. Does any one else face the same problem ? I think I had provided all the necessary consents while filling out the medical history form.

thanks and regards
jjt


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

josephjt said:


> I completed my visa medicals and my documents were sent to Sydney and was received by them on the 8th of July.
> 
> When i check my referral letter I can see the status of the Examinations required for this Visa application is mentioned as complete.
> 
> ...


Going by what you've posted, the only reason as to why that message shows up is perhaps because you did your meds at a place where they didn't have the option of eMedical available - which goes on to explain why your results were mailed to Sydney.

Dont worry about it, the consent is only required if you got your meds done at a place where eMedical was being offered. I hope than answers your query 

Good luck!


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

josephjt said:


> I completed my visa medicals and my documents were sent to Sydney and was received by them on the 8th of July.
> 
> When i check my referral letter I can see the status of the Examinations required for this Visa application is mentioned as complete.
> 
> ...


Going by what you've posted, the only reason as to why that message shows up is perhaps because you did your meds at a place where they didn't have the option of eMedical available - which goes on to explain why your results were mailed to Sydney.

Dont worry about it, the consent is only required if you got your meds done at a place where eMedical was being offered. Same goes for your medical history, since you never entered/confirmed it online. I hope than answers your query 

Good luck!


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

mindfreak said:


> Going by what you've posted, the only reason as to why that message shows up is perhaps because you did your meds at a place where they didn't have the option of eMedical available - which goes on to explain why your results were mailed to Sydney.
> 
> Dont worry about it, the consent is only required if you got your meds done at a place where eMedical was being offered. I hope than answers your query
> 
> Good luck!


Sounds about right, I did it at a place which didn't have eMedicals, but accepted the eMedical referral letter to sent the report to Sydney.

Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

no worries buddy! sorry about the duplicate post guys, i could not delete it


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> My medical has not been submitted to the DIAC yet, I called them today and there seemed to be a technical issue at the medical centre's end which is why they havn't uploaded my results yet. One of the three test says "Completed", whereas the other 2 say "required" and "referred" - kinda weird! But, they have told me they shall be submitted by tomorrow, so I am hoping for that to happen.
> 
> Mine took about 1.5 hours for all the tests at the med centre. Yeah, they upload the results usually within a week but we can't see them. The only way to find out about the outcome of the results, is to wait for the CO to let one know from all the information that I've gathered. Hope this helps!
> 
> and good luck with ur meds!


THanks a bunch mate!


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"

Party time..Got our grant finally..

Meds were cleared on 8th of July ...lane:lane:lane: asap

Thanks for all the forummate,esp OOrvee,Vishang,Haryk,Venukumar


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

*Congrats*



australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> ...


Congrats!! You wait has paid off. Wish you all the best


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> ...



-----

Wow, Congratulations and wish you the best luck for your future.

meds were cleared on 8th july still it took 1 week to get a grant... and from where you got to know that it were cleared on 8th. Is any information updated in Information sheet.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> -----
> 
> Wow, Congratulations and wish you the best luck for your future.
> 
> meds were cleared on 8th july still it took 1 week to get a grant... and from where you got to know that it were cleared on 8th. Is any information updated in Information sheet.


No I called diac customer desk..they gave me this info and i sent a reminder mail to my CO yday


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> No I called diac customer desk..they gave me this info and i sent a reminder mail to my CO yday


Hey Congratulations! Wish you good life in Australia. Can you please share the number to contact DIAC customer desk?

Thanks,
Vjf


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> No I called diac customer desk..they gave me this info and i sent a reminder mail to my CO yday [/QUOTE
> 
> Okay... that's great. I will also call them to get to know the status.. I guess my meds will be cleared in the august. Hope all April meds should have completed by now.


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> ...


Congrats Australia.ind,
Indeed long awaited, now there's hope for us all waiting after meds referred.

Enjoy the mo.
BR,
Dej


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Many Congrats..


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Hey Congratulations! Wish you good life in Australia. Can you please share the number to contact DIAC customer desk?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vjf


Telephone: 00611300 364 613


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations australia.ind,

May i know what are the information DIAC help desk told you? 

HOw to know that the medical has been cleared by them?

Im still gonna comeback to the medical clinic next week for the 2nd month result of sputul culture results and xray... With this (assuming there are no more findings).

Anyone who has gone through similar experience, please shed some light.

Thank you very much,


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> ...


Wowwwww... Awesome .... Super Duper congratulations ya.

All the best for next moves.
)


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Thx all for ur wishes  DIAC gave me the date on which meds were sent from MOC to my CO


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Wowwwww... Awesome .... Super Duper congratulations ya.
> 
> All the best for next moves.
> )


Thx OOrvee..when are u flying and where?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I have a query regarding medicals.
I was detected for adolescent crisis during a major traumatic incident during my initial university years when i was 19 and since then i have been receiving small doses of anti-psychotic called seroquel. According to my doctor it is not really necessary for me to still consume medicines however he said that he rather prescribes me as a supplement for mind.I am 28 now extremely fit and fine working as an engineer.

Any thoughts if these might cause any issues during medical or how i should represent this to panel of docs.?
I am also thinking to discuss the same with my doc.

Any advices are appreciated.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

*MOC current processing*

Hello Everyone...

Does anyone know which month, weeks MOC is processing meds.

also is there anyone who did meds in may and got their grant?


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Thx OOrvee..when are u flying and where?


Canberra... Mid Feb... 
How about you...


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Does anyone know which month, weeks MOC is processing meds.
> 
> also is there anyone who did meds in may and got their grant?


I believe April end or May beginning...


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a query regarding medicals.
> I was detected for adolescent crisis during a major traumatic incident during my initial university years when i was 19 and since then i have been receiving small doses of anti-psychotic called seroquel. According to my doctor it is not really necessary for me to still consume medicines however he said that he rather prescribes me as a supplement for mind.I am 28 now extremely fit and fine working as an engineer.
> 
> ...


any clues??


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

Need Help on this. Organize your health exam link disappear long ago but came back after 1st July. Before yesterday they were showing warning message that your request can not be processed for all of mu family.but today when i click the link for my son,it opes a cosent letter followed by refferal letter with following while for rest still showing the same warning.

Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status 
501 Medical Examination Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
503 Chest x-ray image Completed

My son is under 12 and has completed medicals for 190 in Nov,12. What does it mean? Do i need to redo or resubmit? i am confused. No email from CO or GH about this. Any advise. Thanx


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> ...


Applied on 16th, CO assigned on 16th and Grant on 16th!!! Lucky no. 16


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a query regarding medicals.
> I was detected for adolescent crisis during a major traumatic incident during my initial university years when i was 19 and since then i have been receiving small doses of anti-psychotic called seroquel. According to my doctor it is not really necessary for me to still consume medicines however he said that he rather prescribes me as a supplement for mind.I am 28 now extremely fit and fine working as an engineer.
> 
> ...


If the doctor has prescribed you to take it, then take it as a supplement. Take his prescription letter and show this to the panel physician. Simple!!


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> If the doctor has prescribed you to take it, then take it as a supplement. Take his prescription letter and show this to the panel physician. Simple!!


Hi Mr.Rocky,
Congrats for your approval

So i suppose i need to take the documentation with me.

Thanks for your comments.

Anyone else with similar experience?

Cheers


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

GulPak said:


> Need Help on this. Organize your health exam link disappear long ago but came back after 1st July. Before yesterday they were showing warning message that your request can not be processed for all of mu family.but today when i click the link for my son,it opes a cosent letter followed by refferal letter with following while for rest still showing the same warning.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status
> 501 Medical Examination Required
> ...


Did you get your son's X-ray examination done in November? If not, that maybe the reason, as for everyone who is above 11 years, X-ray has to be taken.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

GulPak said:


> Need Help on this. Organize your health exam link disappear long ago but came back after 1st July. Before yesterday they were showing warning message that your request can not be processed for all of mu family.but today when i click the link for my son,it opes a cosent letter followed by refferal letter with following while for rest still showing the same warning.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status
> 501 Medical Examination Required
> ...


Just wait and let the CO come back to you! Simple rule


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

*Meds finalized?*

Just now I checked my online status. "Organise Health ..." link is disappeared for both of us (me and my wife) and I noticed the following status changes (see attachment).

Does that mean our medicals are finalized without being referred? We did our meds on 10 June 2013 and the status was "Required" till this morning.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

msvayani said:


> Just now I checked my online status. "Organise Health ..." link is disappeared for both of us (me and my wife) and I noticed the following status changes (see attachment).
> 
> Does that mean our medicals are finalized without being referred? We did our meds on 10 June 2013 and the status was "Required" till this morning.


Looks like yes finalized 

Where do u exactly see this message in e visa site


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

msvayani said:


> Just now I checked my online status. "Organise Health ..." link is disappeared for both of us (me and my wife) and I noticed the following status changes (see attachment).
> 
> Does that mean our medicals are finalized without being referred? We did our meds on 10 June 2013 and the status was "Required" till this morning.


Yupppp. Congrates....:clap2::clap2:


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Yupppp. Congrates....:clap2::clap2:





msvayani said:


> Just now I checked my online status. "Organise Health ..." link is disappeared for both of us (me and my wife) and I noticed the following status changes (see attachment).
> 
> Does that mean our medicals are finalized without being referred? We did our meds on 10 June 2013 and the status was "Required" till this morning.


Hi Msvayani,

Seems your meds are finalized.
Where you asked to do any further test on June 19 as it indicated on your page, since you said you did ur medicals on June 10.

Dej


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

I was not asked for any further meds but thing was, when I went for meds on June 10, our TRN was not active for eMedical at that time. 

Our clinic took the meds and requested DIAC for eMedical activation. This process took a few days and then our meds were uploaded online on 19 June.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

killerbee82 said:


> Looks like yes finalized
> 
> Where do u exactly see this message in e visa site


This screen is for those applicants who applied before EOI was implemented. 

Since you have applied after July 1 2012, you don't have access to this status page.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder how do people find out if their meds are finalized m


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder how people who applied recently in June 2013 find out if their medicals are finalized and don't have a CO


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Yupppp. Congrates....:clap2::clap2:


i wud like to know more abt the visa,i have some queries,cud u email me at [email protected]

i stay in sydney now


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

Nurse said:


> Did you get your son's X-ray examination done in November? If not, that maybe the reason, as for everyone who is above 11 years, X-ray has to be taken.


Thanks for reply. Yes Xray was taken and it is showing completed.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

_shel said:


> It really depends on if she has medical history. In my case MOC spent 7 months with my file but I have medical history, epilepsy, it took them that long to make a decision.


Hi shel, need your help, after reading your old post its seems very valuable to me to discuss my concern with you. My wife is also having epilepsy since 1998. How doctors can find out if we don't mention them she had this issue. Can this epileptic can create any issue to my case.

saj


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Any Grant?*

Hello Everyone...

has anyone received grant today whose meds were referred?


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

hurryyyy !!!!!!!!
Received my most awaited GRANT LETTER.... Feeling this as my daughters Birthday Gift 
No words to say...... which is worth waiting......

Thanks all the forum members for sharing your valuable thoughts when required..... especially Superm,VVV,australia.ind,vishsang....

Wish all the forum members for there speedy grants


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

haryk said:


> hurryyyy !!!!!!!!
> Received my most awaited GRANT LETTER.... Feeling this as my daughters Birthday Gift
> No words to say...... which is worth waiting......
> 
> ...


congratulations,i really happy for u,this wait was tough and excruciating...cud i know how many points did u claim,was emp verification done for u,if u dont mind cud u email me at [email protected]


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Guys, I did my medical on 13th July and have a silly question to ask.

After doing the medical, are we supposed to upload anything such as the medical payment receipt under the 'health evidence link' to prove that I have done my medical? Thanks.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Guys, I did my medical on 13th July and have a silly question to ask.
> 
> After doing the medical, are we supposed to upload anything such as the medical payment receipt under the 'health evidence link' to prove that I have done my medical? Thanks.


No, your organise your health link will show as tests completed after they are uploaded


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> No, your organise your health link will show as tests completed after they are uploaded


THanks Killerbee. Yes my 'organize your health link' shows medicals as completed. But doesn't the link above 'evidence of health' requires something aswell as it looks very empty and pale up there.....lol


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> THanks Killerbee. Yes my 'organize your health link' shows medicals as completed. But doesn't the link above 'evidence of health' requires something aswell as it looks very empty and pale up there.....lol


No you don't need to just fill up stuff as far as I know there is also a limit to the attachments that can be uploaded might as well upload important docs


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Many Congrats!!


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

kapoorpuneet said:


> Many Congrats!!


Medical done or not?


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Done Ma'am....


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

kapoorpuneet said:


> Done Ma'am....


Great... then grant is just round the corner... All the best.
Let me know when are you planning to fly...


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Great... then grant is just round the corner... All the best.
> Let me know when are you planning to fly...


Any way to find out that meds are referred or cleared before co is allocated?


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

haryk said:


> hurryyyy !!!!!!!!
> Received my most awaited GRANT LETTER.... Feeling this as my daughters Birthday Gift
> No words to say...... which is worth waiting......
> 
> ...



Congratulations.. indeed long wait.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Great... then grant is just round the corner... All the best.
> Let me know when are you planning to fly...




hi congrats for ur grant,i wud like to know more abt this processing,were ur meds referred,if u dont mind cud u email me at [email protected]
im in sydney now


----------



## sachindev (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Friends,

My medical were referred to MOC, checked with my CO ,he said MOC currently reviewing medicals of April 2013 First week..

Any idea how long they will take to reach June ?


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

sachindev said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My medical were referred to MOC, checked with my CO ,he said MOC currently reviewing medicals of April 2013 First week..
> 
> Any idea how long they will take to reach June ?




Oh no... I thought April 2013 are completed... and MOC might be processing May meds...

Hopefully they fasten their process.


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

*Who Refers the Meds to MOC ?*

I had a question as to who refers the meds to MOC ? I front loaded my meds before CO is assigned. Does this mean, once the CO is assigned, he will refer it to MOC, or when my medicals were received they directly refer it if they see any problems ?

The reason i ask is to understand how long i might have to wait for decision after the CO is assigned ? If he has to refer it to MOC, then it is going to take a while, but if it automatically gets referred then i can anticipate a decision faster.


----------



## raju15 (Jul 7, 2013)

Got My Long Awaited Visa Grant Yesterday!!!

Thanks to all who took kind consideration towards all my queries!!!


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

raju15 said:


> Got My Long Awaited Visa Grant Yesterday!!!
> 
> Thanks to all who took kind consideration towards all my queries!!!


Congratulations Raju. You did it man. Now revel... cheers


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

happybuddha said:


> Congratulations Raju. You did it man. Now revel... cheers


Whats your time line by the way ?


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

josephjt said:


> I had a question as to who refers the meds to MOC ? I front loaded my meds before CO is assigned. Does this mean, once the CO is assigned, he will refer it to MOC, or when my medicals were received they directly refer it if they see any problems ?
> 
> The reason i ask is to understand how long i might have to wait for decision after the CO is assigned ? If he has to refer it to MOC, then it is going to take a while, but if it automatically gets referred then i can anticipate a decision faster.


Once your medical results are uploaded and sent by your medical center, they are received by the Global Health Office.
They have a system which will auto clear your results in case everything seems within the normal line.
If not, your results will be sent to Medical Officer of Commonwealth (MOC) for further investigation as to whether you may need further tests or would it be just fine to clear your results. This process is what they say "Your medicals are referred". It may take a while depending on the pending offshore referrals the MOC is handling.
This information will be given to your CO who inturn will intimate you. The CO has no part in your medical results, he can clear your case only when he receives the positive results from MOC. He will be your contact point for any source of information.
There are no clear timelines for any case. So please be patient until you receive the grant. This would be my sincere advice.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Oh no... I thought April 2013 are completed... and MOC might be processing May meds...
> 
> Hopefully they fasten their process.


My spouse meds were referred on 22nd april and cleared on July 8th...So i think MOC might be processing may month


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Have a question :

My medicals were referred in the first week of May. I was asked to do an additional test on June second week and I have completed that very next day.

The question is - Will I be considered as *May referral* case or *June referral *case?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Have a question :
> 
> ...


I guess june,not sure though...bcoz for my spouse we did meds on march23rd..again additional tests on april 12 th I guess..Hospital uploaded arnd 18-20 and referred on 22nd april...

Thats what happened in our case..but not sure...pls chk with others as well


----------



## amumtaz (Jul 18, 2013)

*waiting for medical clearance*

Hi...we applied for post graduate higher study paper visa on 22nd may..Got our HAP id on 15th june and completed our medicals on 19th june...when we contacted CO abt our medicals he informed us that dependants medicals r cleared only main applicant( my husband) 's medicals r pending..As a doctor he was asked for Hepatitis B and Hepatitis C test. our flight was on 24th july..We took an extenion from university for 1month ( i.e 2nd sep) Had called AHC yest they said that my husband's medicals r still at HOC sydney. I asked whether his medicals r refered to MOC but he denied.. Really tensed. Anybody in same situation. Is it because of his extra test it's taking time


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Any grant*

Has anyone received any grant today from May month?


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> My spouse meds were referred on 22nd april and cleared on July 8th...So i think MOC might be processing may month


Yeah...

I don't even have a details of meds like when it was referred, since I was graded B, I guess it was automatically referred to MOC. CO or DIAC don't have information when it was referred.


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Many Congrats..


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Any grant*

New week started...

Has anyone received grant today?


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> New week started...
> 
> Has anyone received grant today?


Saw two grants in 190 thread...
Robertmurray and Smartbenny...


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

I emailed global health asking about the status of my medicals I got the below reply Meds done on 30 June uploaded 7 July 

-------------- 
be advised that your medicals have been received and are currently awaiting the assessment by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth. 

-------------- 

Does this mean referred?


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> I emailed global health asking about the status of my medicals I got the below reply Meds done on 30 June uploaded 7 July
> 
> --------------
> be advised that your medicals have been received and are currently awaiting the assessment by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth.
> ...


Yes it is. BTW, what is the email id used to write to global health?


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Yes it is.


What it your status vjf


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> What it your status vjf


Still waiting... I dont see any movement at all. What is the email ID that you used to contact global health?


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> [email protected]


what are the details one shud provide to know his medicals status,how long did it take for global health to reply to ur email? wat abt this id [email protected] can we email this id to know status


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> what are the details one shud provide to know his medicals status,how long did it take for global health to reply to ur email? wat abt this id [email protected] can we email this id to know status


Name 
Trn
Hap I'd
Dob

I emailed health strategies but no reply


----------



## usman936 (May 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

When I have printed referral letter from e.visa page it came with following

"501 Medical Examination Required"

and in consent provided

"You have not yet provided online consent for eMedical to process your health examinations."

and in medical history Information

"You have not yet confirmed that your recorded Medical History is true and correct."

Alternatively when I see my dependents referral form they have following;

"501 Medical Examination Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination Required
707 HIV test Required

On 22 JUL 2013 you consented online to using eMedical to process your health examinations where available.

On 22 JUL 2013 you provided the following medical history information to DIAC online. Your panel physician will discuss this
information with you as part of the medical examination process and provide any additional information to DIAC if required."

Can some one please explain why above things are missing from my referral form and how I can correct it. (I will visit to eMedical center for the test).

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

*hi*



killerbee82 said:


> Name
> Trn
> Hap I'd
> Dob
> ...


how long it took for global health to respond to ur email


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> how long it took for global health to respond to ur email


2 weeks


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

What month or week preferably is MOC processing? For those whose meds are referred?


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> What month or week preferably is MOC processing? For those whose meds are referred?


Anyone???!!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

*Health Case Status*

This health case was submitted to DIAC on 19 Jul 2013.

Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination CompletedExaminations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
707 HIV test Completed 

Norvic International Hospital Consent provided
On 19 JUL 2013 you consented online to using eMedical to process your health examinations where available

However, i had provided them with my old passport number while I lodged my eVisa. When I went for the medicals, I already had new passport issued which I showed them. They didnt update the new passport in the referral letter. Should I inform this when I get Co allocated?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the CO means by this:

The medicals for yourself and xxxxxxxx, xxxxx (30/11/2011,F) have been finalised and received. The medicals for your spouse, xxxx, xxxxx (31/01/1988,F), have been received but still waiting to be finalised.

My husband is the main applicant. So his n our daughter's medicals are clear. Are my medicals deferred? Should I worry?


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone got grant this week whose meds were referred?


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is this thread so quiet???


Any one got grant?


----------



## VenuKumar (Feb 18, 2013)

@Killerbee..

I think they took my medicals and put it in deep freeze.. lol


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

VenuKumar said:


> @Killerbee..
> 
> I think they took my medicals and put it in deep freeze.. lol


Haha and probably all the members too along with your meds. 

Are you 189 or 190 visa applicant


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Yes it is. BTW, what is the email id used to write to global health?


I emailed to Health strategies and got the following reply:

_The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC. Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations once they have been received by DIAC resides with the Global Health office in Sydney. However, they are currently experiencing a significant backlog of work. Please do not contact them directly regarding the status of health examinations- it is better that they focus their efforts on finalising outstanding medicals. It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for the visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary._ 

I also emailed to Global Health and got the following reply:

_Thank you for contacting Global Health. This is an auto response; please do not respond to this email. If you are seeking an update on your health assessment or a health assessment on behalf of someone else, please direct this enquiry to your allocated Case Officer or relevant Business Area. If you are unsure of either of these please contact the Service Centre on 131 881 (call only if you are in Australia). If you are outside Australia and are unsure who your allocated Case Officer or relevant Business Area is please contact the relevant Australian Immigration office overseas. See: http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/overseas/If you are enquiring about medicals that were conducted onshore with Medibank Health Solutions please direct your enquiry to their office. Medibank Health Solutions can be contacted on 1300 361 046. If you are seeking an urgent assessment of your medicals please direct these enquiries to your allocated Case Officer or relevant Business Area as Global Health cannot accept urgent assessment requests from applicants or their authorised contacts.If you, your dependants or your clients have completed medical assessments before lodging a visa application, please advise your case officer upon visa lodgement so they can obtain these results._

Neither gave me any result on my referred medicals when it will be cleared.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> I emailed to Health strategies and got the following reply:
> 
> _The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC. Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations once they have been received by DIAC resides with the Global Health office in Sydney. However, they are currently experiencing a significant backlog of work. Please do not contact them directly regarding the status of health examinations- it is better that they focus their efforts on finalising outstanding medicals. It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for the visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary._
> 
> ...


No point in contacting global health or health strategies.


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> I emailed to Health strategies and got the following reply:
> 
> _The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC. Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations once they have been received by DIAC resides with the Global Health office in Sydney. However, they are currently experiencing a significant backlog of work. Please do not contact them directly regarding the status of health examinations- it is better that they focus their efforts on finalising outstanding medicals. It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for the visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary._
> 
> ...


Nowhere to go!


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Any 189 visa applicant with medical referred got their visa granted recently? Looks like they are prioritizing 190. I just sense this looking at the grant frequency for 190s.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

My advice is to hang in there, it's matter of time patience is the only option


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi All, 

Anyone got grant who's medicals where referred in June???
Please update here...

Best wishes to all 189&190 applicants who's meds where referred.

The wait continues...


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello Dejumotalks

how do you got to know that your meds referred on 17th June. 
When u had taken meds.

Were you graded A or B?


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

vjferny said:


> Any 189 visa applicant with medical referred got their visa granted recently? Looks like they are prioritizing 190. I just sense this looking at the grant frequency for 190s.


May be... as State sponsorship has a higher priority than 189. so MOC might be giving priority to 190 and student visa as classes will get started in Sept.


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hello Dejumotalks
> 
> how do you got to know that your meds referred on 17th June.
> When u had taken meds.
> ...


Hello SSD14,

I got a mail from Global Health and also saw a referral letter when i clicked on the health link.

As per being graded A or B, to be honest I don't know how that works at all.
I have no medical history for concern and same goes for my wife and baby.
The further test was for x-ray image and to repeat the HIV test - I can't reason it out why I was told to do these tests.

Hope this answers your query.

Best Wishes,
Dej


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

dejumotalks said:


> Hello SSD14,
> 
> I got a mail from Global Health and also saw a referral letter when i clicked on the health link.
> 
> ...


Hello Dej,


Thanks for the information,
Could you tell us when you have done your initial meds and when repeat tests.

Just for the information, yet global health have not contacted me also there is no such referred date on referral letter.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

SSD14 said:


> Hello Dej,
> 
> Thanks for the information,
> Could you tell us when you have done your initial meds and when repeat tests.
> ...


Same is the case with me. Did medicals in May n CO told us a few days ago that my medicals have been referred. I don't understand whether they are referred now or when they were uploaded in May. Any idea?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

i just checked and this is what i found in the referral letter:

Health Case Status:
This health case was submitted to DIAC on 28 Jun 2013.

Examinations required Exam Status Clinic
501 Medical Examination Completed Dr Stephen Reznek Clinic
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed Dr Stephen Reznek Clinic
707 HIV test Completed Aziz Medical Center

i did medicals in May in Aziz Medical Center. Now i think they were referred on 28th June to Dr Stephen Reznek Clinic somewhere.. this info wasnt in this referral letter previously.
Does anyone have any idea that would this mean that my medicals are cleared now?


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

After clicking on health link, it gives error message that The system is currently unavailable.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> After clicking on health link, it gives error message that The system is currently unavailable.


The website issue or try in other browsers and check.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Beee said:


> i just checked and this is what i found in the referral letter:
> 
> Health Case Status:
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on 28 Jun 2013.
> ...


Good luck!!!!
I guess someone looking into ur case,it wud have been finalized..samething happened to HARYK and his meds were finalised


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Good luck!!!!
> I guess someone looking into ur case,it wud have been finalized..samething happened to HARYK and his meds were finalised



If it is so then MOC might be processing Mid may applicants.
hopefully my turn will come soon.

Beee : I am still getting a same error message that system is unavailable after clicking on health link... how about you?


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Am also getting the error message that The system is currently unavailable .

May be due to planned activity of tonight..

Planned system maintenance

Friday 26 July 2013, from 9 pm until 8 am Saturday 27 July 2013 AEST (GMT +10).


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

australia.ind said:


> Good luck!!!!
> I guess someone looking into ur case,it wud have been finalized..samething happened to HARYK and his meds were finalised


I hope so.. We did our newborn daughter's medicals yesterday n I can sew her referral letter with pic now.. I just hope it's not actually referred to MOC.. There's just one test (medical examination) n it's status is "completed"


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

SSD14 said:


> If it is so then MOC might be processing Mid may applicants.
> hopefully my turn will come soon.
> 
> Beee : I am still getting a same error message that system is unavailable after clicking on health link... how about you?


Yes, that was the system error n all medicals (referred or cleared) were unavailable.. 
N although I did my medicals on 17th May but the date on the letter is 28th June. I assume that is the date when they were referred. When were your medicals referred?


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Maybe this is a better thread to seek advice on what i am facing as its specific to medicals 

Dear All need help on below situation

1) I do not have a CO yet
2)I called the panel hospital to get an appointment
3) They asked for the referral letter to be carried with the HAP ID
4)I Completed the declaration/ medical history under organize your medical test link and it gave me an option to get the referral letter
5) When I saw the letter generated it had wrong gender ( female < instead of male> ) for myself where as it is fine for my wife
6) I checked the PDF of the application which is available on the webpage it shows male correctly
7)Called the hospital they need it fixed before the test and have no access to change anything

Advise desperately requested Phew .....


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hello Dej,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information,
> ...


did initial medicals on the 23rd may, uploaded further test on 20 june.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ojhaa said:


> Maybe this is a better thread to seek advice on what i am facing as its specific to medicals
> 
> Dear All need help on below situation
> 
> ...


You can either wait for ur CO and tell her/him about the problem n they will tell u what to do. Or you can call DIAC and ask them. They will tell u whom to mail.


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Hi guys, am a 190 applicant, got email from my case officer saying my wife's medical has been referred to MOC... So a long wait now


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Hi, best would be to wait for CO to be assigned and then do medical. Doing medical is very simple and at the Wahab's medical they also upload it within 1 day. I have done mine on 13th July and they sent it DIAC the following day. Also the link will show up once you get a CO.


My problem has cleared by the Health Strategies day after assigned CO. I am going to the Wahab's medical today. Thanks mate!


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

*No health examinations are required ...*

Dear All,

I just checked my eVISA link, below is written against myself and my spouse's records.

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

What does this mean ?

FYI, our VISAs were referred in first week of June. We have not undertaken medical tests again. Importantly, our medicals were referred (as per my thinking) due to my 7 years old cured TB and my wife's urine sample had some blood due to menstruation cycles, she repeated the tests a week later and everything was fine. I am also, perfectly healthy (except for the past cured TB).

Please suggest.

Regards.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Not sure this seems unusual status


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Same status is in our e-visa page for my husband and 2 daughters. According to CO their medicals are finalized. The link is still available for me n CO says my medicals are referred. So maybe your medicals got cleared.. This is just an rom our scenario..


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

shekky_27 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just checked my eVISA link, below is written against myself and my spouse's records.
> 
> ...


Hi shekky_27

I checked my Evisa page and it shows the same status as yours. 

I have done my med on feb, 2013. It was refered because of scar on lungs.
On may, 2013 did the sputuum collection, on July 19, 2013 result for culture test is negative. Clinic already uploaded results.

Does this mean my medical is cleared or completed? 

Has anyone encountered this?

I hope the VISA grant will be next.

Thank you


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

In my medicals I see different statues...

Required, Incomplete, complete, referred.

What does this mean? Does "referred" means it is referred for further examinations or panel doctor has submitted to results. Does "required" means I have to go again for medicals?

Thanks


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

In my medicals Status, it says all three tests and completed and the results have been submitted to DIAC. hope it doesn't get referred to MOC for quality assurance and hope there are not medical abnormalities...


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> In my medicals Status, it says all three tests and completed and the results have been submitted to DIAC. hope it doesn't get referred to MOC for quality assurance and hope there are not medical abnormalities...


In my case it is not submitted to DIAC yet. I think it is still processed at the medical center. I wanted to know the different statuses and its meaning and sequence.

How long does it take to process at the medical center? I was told by the doctor that it will take 5 to 10 days, but I have read somewhere that it should not take that long.

If there is any complication, would the medical center call for further tests or as it is submitted to DIAC and it is up to MOC to decide?


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Hi shekky_27
> 
> I checked my Evisa page and it shows the same status as yours.
> 
> ...


I also hope the same 

I have also sent an email to my CO for this.


Regards.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

shekky_27 said:


> I also hope the same
> 
> I have also sent an email to my CO for this.
> 
> ...


Yup, I have done the same.. please post the response of your CO so we can have an update. I'll also post if my CO replies


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Yup, I have done the same.. please post the response of your CO so we can have an update. I'll also post if my CO replies


Sure, I will do that.

Regards.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

BBC News - South African chef 'too fat' to live in New Zealand

Obese people might get visa refusal.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

My photo has disappeared from the medical referral page 

And it doesn't say that paragraph where your meds will be auto cleared ... Bla bla 

Now it says your meds has been sent to diac if there are further tests required you will be notified by diac once the medical officer has considered your case


What does this mean?


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> My photo has disappeared from the medical referral page
> 
> And it doesn't say that paragraph where your meds will be auto cleared ... Bla bla
> 
> ...


Hello,

Well sorry to say, but this clearly states that your medicals are referred to DIAC and you will be either requested to again take your medicals tests or do as advised. 

Still, to double check I would recommend to email your CO.

Regards.


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi everyone
Im wondering why everyone is suddenly talking about meds getting referred? 
Is there anybody who got auto cleared for meds in recent times? Lets say june n july 2013?
Plz share your experience if we have one in the forum


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I am little bit confused that I am in the right thread to post my problem.
> 
> "Organise your health examinations" Links only shown for dependent Spouse. My child and mine links are not showing. Now E_visa page showing for My child and mine as follows:
> 
> ...


hi,i completed my meds on 30may ,and after these many weeks i get the above message which u got in my evisa,any idea what is this about


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> hi,i completed my meds on 30may ,and after these many weeks i get the above message which u got in my evisa,any idea what is this about


Server glitch. Nothing else! Don't worry!


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Server glitch. Nothing else! Don't worry!


i dont even know whether or not meds have been referred,i applied thru agent,im planning to call diac tomorow to know the status.did that message for u disappear


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

saintkamy said:


> Hi everyone
> Im wondering why everyone is suddenly talking about meds getting referred?
> Is there anybody who got auto cleared for meds in recent times? Lets say june n july 2013?
> Plz share your experience if we have one in the forum


I know one person (read somewhere) who had uploaded all docs, got medicals done and completed PCC. He got an auto approval without a CO.

Regards.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> i dont even know whether or not meds have been referred,i applied thru agent,im planning to call diac tomorow to know the status.did that message for u disappear


No, it was not disappeared. Day after CO contacted for Health evidence, it was corrected by Health Strategies on request of my e-mail.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> No, it was not disappeared. Day after CO contacted for Health evidence, it was corrected by Health Strategies on request of my e-mail.


i dint get u,u mean 2 say health strategies didnt send ur health evidence to CO


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

shekky_27 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just checked my eVISA link, below is written against myself and my spouse's records.
> 
> ...



Hello shekky,

That's a great sign. Seems your grant is on the corner. In my case for my spouse and son link got disappeared and it says no health examination required....

For me its still showing.

It means your meds are finalised.

Could you confirm few things just for my information?

When you took your meds? and when it got referred?
Are you a 189 or 190 visa applicant?
When you had a TB?

Keep posted about the progress of your application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Who's medicals print sheet has the following message on the organize your health link

-------------------
Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the
immigration health examinations that you have completed.
If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered
your case.

------------------


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> i dint get u,u mean 2 say health strategies didnt send ur health evidence to CO


Health Strategies corrected and I got " Organise your Health requirements" earlier which was not showing for me and my child.

Hope u got it now, as you quote my earlier post.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

killerbee82 said:


> Who's medicals print sheet has the following message on the organize your health link
> 
> -------------------
> Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the
> ...


For me its having a same information.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

SSD14 said:


> For me its having a same information.


also my photo has been disappeared from the information sheet.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> also my photo has been disappeared from the information sheet.


Yes no photo for me either

Sign of relief I m not the only one with this message


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hello shekky,
> 
> That's a great sign. Seems your grant is on the corner. In my case for my spouse and son link got disappeared and it says no health examination required....
> 
> ...


Here you go. These are my exact dates. I had taken a note of them, so that I could share here. 



> ACS Online App 11-Aug-11
> Docs Recvd by ACS - 22-Aug-11
> +ve ACS - 28-Sep-11
> 
> ...


I had bone TB 7 years ago, which got cured after a minor operation. Post that I have issues at all, and I am perfectly healthy. 

Regards.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> Who's medicals print sheet has the following message on the organize your health link
> 
> -------------------
> Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the
> ...


I have the same message..whats your point? why are you asking all this?

However, my photo has disappeared from the report..strange.


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> I have the same message..whats your point? why are you asking all this?
> 
> However, my photo has disappeared from the report..strange.


My report is not with DIAC yet. I called up medical center and they told me that it will take upto 10 days to finish processing and uploading all reports.

Regarding photos disappearing, it has happened in my case also. But I have seen the photo appearing back and disappearing again. So this should be the issue with the system, not anything do to with the case.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Morever, my status has changed from "IN PROGRESS" to "RECEIVED" is this technical glitch.?


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello shekky_27,

Thanks for the information and sharing your timelines.

I also share the same timelines, hopefully mine will also get cleared in the next week. 

Thanks


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hello shekky_27,
> 
> Thanks for the information and sharing your timelines.
> 
> ...


Yeah, lets keep our fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:

Hope we will get a reason to celebrate in the coming week.

Regards.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hello shekky_27,
> 
> Thanks for the information and sharing your timelines.
> 
> ...


What visa are you applying for?


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> what visa are you applying for?


190 visa


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Morever, my status has changed from "IN PROGRESS" to "RECEIVED" is this technical glitch.?


Yes


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Any Update on server Glitch showing mesg for most of us as :

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Just Curious if it really means my meds were finalize and Grant is a week away


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Any Update on server Glitch showing mesg for most of us as :
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> Just Curious if it really means my meds were finalize and Grant is a week away


WE are on same boat... "No Health Examinations Are REquired"

Im really hoping this means MEDS are finalised and GRANT is on its way.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> WE are on same boat... "No Health Examinations Are REquired"
> 
> Im really hoping this means MEDS are finalised and GRANT is on its way.


cud i know why did u do further medical tests on 2nd may
The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for

what does this message mean any idea?


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

rahul897 said:


> cud i know why did u do further medical tests on 2nd may
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for
> 
> what does this message mean any idea?



Further medical test required because of XRAY result with scar in lungs... Sputuum test was required and it took 2 months for the result... 

1st week February: Did Medicals
AFTER 3 MONTHS, we receive email for ADDITIONAL TEST requirements
May 2: required Sputuum culture test and XRAY repeat
3rd week May: sputuum test
3rd week June: Sputuum 1st result: negative
3rd week July: Sputuum 2nd result: negative and XRAY repeat.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

mabilasik said:


> WE are on same boat... "No Health Examinations Are REquired"
> 
> Im really hoping this means MEDS are finalised and GRANT is on its way.


In our case, my husband's and both daughters' medicals are cleared and they have this status as yours. Whereas mine are referred n hence the health link is still there for me. 
So I don't think its a glitch. I think your medicals must be cleared.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hi guys, am a 190 applicant, got email from my case officer saying my wife's medical has been referred to MOC... So a long wait now


Yes, you will have to wait from anywhere between 1-4 months. Just be vigilant on the Visa page. Also be in touch with your doctor, since he might call you for further tests.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Beee said:


> In our case, my husband's and both daughters' medicals are cleared and they have this status as yours. Whereas mine are referred n hence the health link is still there for me.
> So I don't think its a glitch. I think your medicals must be cleared.


I am hoping the same, this shouldn't be a technical glitch.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

shekky_27 said:


> I am hoping the same, this shouldn't be a technical glitch.


as confirmed by CO, it is not yet cleared... They are still waiting for the medical outcome... even though I have that "No Health Examinations Are REquired".

Has anyone received confirmation email from CO?

Thanks,


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Any Grant*

Hello All
any grant today?

Shekky, have you got a confirmation from CO that your meds are finalised.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Three GRANTS today..Check The Thread. Cprem79, Bjtamuli and Venkat

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...22549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-860.html


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Three GRANTS today..Check The Thread. Cprem79, Bjtamuli and Venkat
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...22549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-860.html



Yes.. I am interested in grants of referred applicants. As every referred one waits eagerly.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hello All
> any grant today?
> 
> Shekky, have you got a confirmation from CO that your meds are finalised.


Not yet, as per my CO's signature, she works from Tue to Fri. So, I am expecting a response tomorrow. 

Will keep you/everyone posted.

Regards.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Yes.. I am interested in grants of referred applicants. As every referred one waits eagerly.


cprem79 was a referred applicant. Got grant today.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

When was he referred ?


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> When was he referred ?


Last week of may or beg of june


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

I also got the following message from yesterday (28th July) on my eVisa page in place of the "Organize Health" link. (also for my wife)

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

I also heard a lot of other people getting the similar status.
I contacted my CO on Tuesday (23rd July) last for my status and she responded the same day that she is still awaiting results of my referred meds from MOC.
Inspite of that, I emailed her today asking about the change in the medical status.
She generously notified me with the grant letter.

This information is, for people who have been waiting since April or May, that if your meds were referred, please email your CO and check your status.
Who knows, maybe when the CO looks up into your file based on your request, she may be likely to send your grant as well if everything is cleared.
June applicants may also check their status with their respective CO.
Those who were not contacted by CO are requested to wait to know the status.


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> I also got the following message from yesterday (28th July) on my eVisa page in place of the "Organize Health" link. (also for my wife)
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> ...


Congratulations cprem79. Wish you great life on Oz. Its a good news from 189 perspective.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi all,

Do you think taking pills for cholesterol could get the medicals referred?

I am doing my medicals on Wednesday.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

earldro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do you think taking pills for cholesterol could get the medicals referred?
> 
> ...


Never heard before " taking pills for cholesterol could get the medicals referred".
Cheers Mate.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello All,

My meds were not referred and my spouse and sons were cleared.

now I am seeing a below status for everyone...


The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

Guys, Could you please check and confirm if everyone is having the same status.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> I also got the following message from yesterday (28th July) on my eVisa page in place of the "Organize Health" link. (also for my wife)
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> ...



Hello Cprem,

Congratulations on your grant...

Thanks for sharing this info. Could you please log into your evisa and check the status.

once again Congrats.


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi

My status changed from

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

To

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Can any one check whats the status in page?


----------



## balajism (Apr 14, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Hi
> 
> My status changed from
> 
> ...


Guys we need to relax and not panic!!
It's just a system glitch. Check other threads and you'll see almost everyone has the same status on their pages.
Just chill, log out and check after a while!


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

So in the pills that you take daily, are you supposed to give generic name or tablet name or what ? Should one include how many mg tablet it is ? If one is prescribed vitamins, should that also be entered ?


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Hi
> 
> My status changed from
> 
> ...



same case with me as well


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Hi
> 
> My status changed from
> 
> ...


Well this is sad. The earlier status gave us happiness though shortlived 

I am trying to see my status, but the page isn't opening well.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

alfy1234 said:


> Hi
> 
> My status changed from
> 
> ...



Same status for me... I guess we just have to wait for the golden mail and not rely on the status/glitch of the system.. too sad....


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Shekky...

Have you received any communication from CO about your meds?

Any grant today?


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hi Shekky...
> 
> Have you received any communication from CO about your meds?
> 
> Any grant today?


Not yet :fingerscrossed:

I am glued to my mailbox :ranger: and my eVISA page. Be rest assured, will keep you/everyone posted.

Regards.


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Peeps!!!

Any news, updates, GRANTS .....
someone make me happy


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

About that odd message for health assessment. I called DIAC up and they told my medicals have been cleared.

So it did mean that my meds were cleared.


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

josephjt said:


> About that odd message for health assessment. I called DIAC up and they told my medicals have been cleared.
> 
> So it did mean that my meds were cleared.


That's good news, am yet to receive an update from my CO about the new development on evisa, I hope my medicals are cleared also...

BR,
Dej


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

earldro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do you think taking pills for cholesterol could get the medicals referred?
> 
> ...


*Hello earldro,*

In my opinion, *No*

But you should check if the pills you are taking have potential side effects, which may result changes to normal parameters wrt to Blood/Urine/Blood-Pressure tests.

While completing Form26 or during your medical examination, you are also required to truthfully disclose your medical history and details of all prescription and over-the-counter medicines and supplements (herbal and nutritional) that you are currently taking.

Even mildly abnormal test results can lead to your Medical Reports being refereed to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further scrutiny.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

icriding said:


> Hello earldro,
> 
> In my opinion, No
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.. was helpful indeed.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

hope we will have a more grants in August.

Seems none has been granted a visa today....


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> hope we will have a more grants in August.
> 
> Seems none has been granted a visa today....


hopefully, august would be flooded with GRANTS:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

josephjt said:


> About that odd message for health assessment. I called DIAC up and they told my medicals have been cleared.
> 
> So it did mean that my meds were cleared.


Hi josephjt,

I have that "No medicals are required" message in my evosa, and i have asked my CO, he emailed me that they are still waiting for health outcome. I think that medicals are cleared in DIAC, but has not been forwarded to CO, we hope the CO would look it up in DIAc so maybe we could get a grant today... Thinking positive


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Hi josephjt,
> 
> I have that "No medicals are required" message in my evosa, and i have asked my CO, he emailed me that they are still waiting for health outcome. I think that medicals are cleared in DIAC, but has not been forwarded to CO, we hope the CO would look it up in DIAc so maybe we could get a grant today... Thinking positive


Wish you good luck Mate. :fingerscrossed: But this "No medicals are required" is a system glitch.
Good luck again Mate.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Wish you good luck Mate. :fingerscrossed: But this "No medicals are required" is a system glitch.
> Good luck again Mate.


Yes, i was beginning to think that... Best way i see is just wait for tthe CO confirmation.. Good luck too, lets hope we get that golden mail soon...

Thank you mithu93ku,


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

josephjt said:


> About that odd message for health assessment. I called DIAC up and they told my medicals have been cleared.
> 
> So it did mean that my meds were cleared.


What messages is/was there on your eVISA page regarding Medicals ?

Regards.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

dejumotalks said:


> hopefully, august would be flooded with GRANTS:fingerscrossed:


Thats the spirit!


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

happybuddha said:


> So in the pills that you take daily, are you supposed to give generic name or tablet name or what ? Should one include how many mg tablet it is ? If one is prescribed vitamins, should that also be entered ?


anyone ?


----------



## sachindev (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello Friends,

Anyone have idea, what date/month MOC is checking the referred medicals and any means we can communicate to them ? I tried to send them mail 02 weeks back but no response .

Regards/Sachindev


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

sachindev said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Anyone have idea, what date/month MOC is checking the referred medicals and any means we can communicate to them ? I tried to send them mail 02 weeks back but no response .
> 
> Regards/Sachindev


Did you tried calling DIAC?


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

shekky_27 said:


> Did you tried calling DIAC?




Shekky,


Is there any news on your meds?

Is it cleared...?


----------



## sachindev (Apr 11, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> Did you tried calling DIAC?


Yes, i called 02 weeks back, Opertator conf'ed me to my CO.. As per CO , that time MOC was reviewing cases of April last week..

Anyone have idea which week/month MOC is on now ?


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Shekky,
> 
> 
> Is there any news on your meds?
> ...


No brother.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

First day of august,

Hoping more cleared meds and VISA grants today....


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah.....


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi floks

I got my Grant letter today...
Thanks all for sharing informations and time lines


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Hi floks
> 
> I got my Grant letter today...
> Thanks all for sharing informations and time lines


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

alfy1234 said:


> Hi floks
> 
> I got my Grant letter today...
> Thanks all for sharing informations and time lines


Congratulations! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Hoping to hear more grants for all of us waiting...


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Hi floks
> 
> I got my Grant letter today...
> Thanks all for sharing informations and time lines


Congrats Alfy


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Hi floks
> 
> I got my Grant letter today...
> Thanks all for sharing informations and time lines


Congrats Alfy,

can you please breakdown your points? can you please guide me, a cousin of mine wants to apply for 489 visa for NT..he has 6 each band IELTS (no points for english competency), less than 3 years working experience no work points, 25 years of age and completed Bachelor in Business Administration. her sister works in darwin. Is it possible?


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Shekky,
> 
> Is there any news on your meds?
> 
> Is it cleared...?


Hello SSD, 

Did your CO responded? 

I'm still waiting for my CO to respond. 

Regards.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

shekky_27 said:


> Hello SSD,
> 
> Did your CO responded?
> 
> ...


Yeah...


My CO responded yesterday to have a patience like always.
She has not yet received any update from MOC.

You should at least call DIAC to get the update as your are seeing different medical status on evisa.

And once you get the confirmation then you can directly send email to CO that my meds have been finalised, please let me know if any other thing is still required.


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

alfy1234 said:


> Hi floks
> 
> I got my Grant letter today...
> Thanks all for sharing informations and time lines


Congrats Alfi,

u are the 1st to get this month on the forum.

Hopefully there would be "August Rush" of grants....


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> 
> My CO responded yesterday to have a patience like always.
> ...


Hello SSD,

So what is ur current health link status saying now. Thanks to respond


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

Dej,

My current status is health case status submitted to DIAC on 28th June 2013.

Don't know when it will be processed.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

SSD14 said:


> Dej,
> 
> My current status is health case status submitted to DIAC on 28th June 2013.
> 
> Don't know when it will be processed.


Meaning to say, after your medicals have been referred on May, you have gone back to the clinic for additional test, and the clinic uploaded your results on June 28, 2013? 

If it has not been processed yet by DIAC, then I am afraid for my case, my meds have been just uploaded last week


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

no.. I havn't done any additional tests.. 
don't have exact date when it is referred to MOC,


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Dej,
> 
> My current status is health case status submitted to DIAC on 28th June 2013.
> 
> Don't know when it will be processed.


Thanks for the response,

was there ever a time you saw the link dissapear


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

SSD14 said:


> no.. I havn't done any additional tests..
> don't have exact date when it is referred to MOC,


THank you,

Can someone help me.. I took my meds on last week of Feb, 2013. Got additional test required on 1st week of May, 2013 (3 months waiting) then took additional test (sputum) and result on 3rd week July, 2013(3 months waiting). Clinic says meds were uploaded to DIAC on 26th July, 2013. 

Has someone with experience DIAC prioritize reading/processing this case? Or should I wait for the long queue again for DIAC to process/read my meds.

Thank you.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

SSD14 said:


> Dej,
> 
> My current status is health case status submitted to DIAC on 28th June 2013.
> 
> Don't know when it will be processed.


Same is written inmy referral letter. And San89 also said that same date is given in her letter. What does this mean? I did medicals on May 17th.


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats Alfy


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

Beee said:


> Same is written inmy referral letter. And San89 also said that same date is given in her letter. What does this mean? I did medicals on May 17th.


At some point, most people's status read that after a system upgrade in June, however from my own case, the link would dissapear and another message would be updated.

Don't worry, it would be updated soon

After a while you can drop your CO a mail if u have one or call up DIAC

BR,
DEJ


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

mabilasik said:


> THank you,
> 
> Can someone help me.. I took my meds on last week of Feb, 2013. Got additional test required on 1st week of May, 2013 (3 months waiting) then took additional test (sputum) and result on 3rd week July, 2013(3 months waiting). Clinic says meds were uploaded to DIAC on 26th July, 2013.
> 
> ...


Hello Dear,

Additional test result uploaded on 4th June and got mail from CO on 23rd July for health undertaking. Submitted same day and still waiting. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Good Luck ray: to God


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> THank you,
> 
> Can someone help me.. I took my meds on last week of Feb, 2013. Got additional test required on 1st week of May, 2013 (3 months waiting) then took additional test (sputum) and result on 3rd week July, 2013(3 months waiting). Clinic says meds were uploaded to DIAC on 26th July, 2013.
> 
> ...


All u can do is to wait Mate,
Its CO that actually determines if case would be prioritized.

Hopefully ur meds should be auto cleared soon
Best Wishes,
Dej


----------



## amumtaz (Jul 18, 2013)

*waiting for 574 visa*

Hi
we applied for our 574 visa(paper) on 22nd may. Got our medicals done on 19th of june. When inquired abt the medicals the CO informed tht the medicals of dependents r cleared only main applicant (my husband)'s is pending. We inquired whether it's referred to MOC bt evrytime we were told tht it's still at HOC sydney. ON monday AHC delhi said tht it takes around 6-12 weeks for clearance..
any idea abt medical clearance at HOC sydney?


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Hi,
i & my spouse went for medical examination today. When i opened the evisa page, information in the medicals link section for both of us is displayed as

_The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for._

what does it mean? are the meds referred. 
thanks much.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

terminatar1 said:


> Hi,
> i & my spouse went for medical examination today. When i opened the evisa page, information in the medicals link section for both of us is displayed as
> 
> _The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for._
> ...



Yet clinic has not uploaded your results. once it is uploaded you will see a different status.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

dejumotalks said:


> All u can do is to wait Mate,
> Its CO that actually determines if case would be prioritized.
> 
> Hopefully ur meds should be auto cleared soon
> ...


Thank you so much... I hope we can all hear the good news soon.


----------



## sachindev (Apr 11, 2013)

Beee said:


> Same is written inmy referral letter. And San89 also said that same date is given in her letter. What does this mean? I did medicals on May 17th.




Looks like systsm glitch ?? My medicals were referred on 20 June as per CO , but i am also getting same messages.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

dejumotalks said:


> All u can do is to wait Mate,
> Its CO that actually determines if case would be prioritized.
> 
> Hopefully ur meds should be auto cleared soon
> ...



Hi Dejumotalks,


I saw you got your ACS result on 2013-april-23? So does your acs result letter has statement like 'the following employment after yyyy-mm-dd as considered as skilled and relevant...'.

Would like to know if you had claimed full work experiences or you claimed the work experience only after that ACS mentioned date???

Hope kindly share, cause if we claim after ACS mentioned date, seems the working experience would be reduced. and point lost.

Thank you
harish


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Dejumotalks,
> 
> 
> I saw you got your ACS result on 2013-april-23? So does your acs result letter has statement like 'the following employment after yyyy-mm-dd as considered as skilled and relevant...'.
> ...


Hello Harish,
Normally you should claim points u can prove especially from ACS/ assessing authority, in my case am still working for Same coy, so when filling EOI one can put till date of filling the EOI, however I just left it till d ACS date, cos I would still get invited anyways.

So its up to you, just makE sure uv got all pay slips and bank statements to prove if ur still in d same coy.

Hope its helpful.
BR,
Dej


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

GulPak said:


> Hello Dear,
> 
> Additional test result uploaded on 4th June and got mail from CO on 23rd July for health undertaking. Submitted same day and still waiting. Lets hope for the best.


In your case, 4 June-uploaded, then CO sent health undertaking 23 July, until now, no response..

It took nearly two months now.... Hope we get the good news soon..


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

*Now I know why they call it a Golden Email !!!!!!*

By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am. 

I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration. 

Also all members and owner of this forum without whom it would have been much tougher. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

I started out my journey for Australian Immigration in 2009 May when I first planned to do my ACS assessment. It took me around 8 month to went thru all pre-required stuff and finally able to file my subclass 175 Visa on 28th Jan 2010 (Since then I was following and sharing on this forum  ) Somewhere by end of 2010 I realized that my application has been given lower priority and falls under cat-5 and might take ages consulted migration agent and he told us you have no option to wait (but we was kind a like misleading us since there was an option which I figure out myself in May 2012.

Finally last year 2012 in July I decided to re-do my ACS and IELTS and get NSW SS so that I can convert my 175 application to 176 application and move to higher priority and very soon figure out that this is not possible after new visa categories been introduced now it can only be 189 or 190. So I decided to go for new application for subclass 190 and let 175 stay there forever. So below are my timeline for this application. (Will still have to withdraw my 175 application with DIAC so will start working on it soon)

NSW SS/ACK/Approval: 7/1/13-4/4/13-9/5/13 

EOI Inv/lodge: 10/5/13-21/5/13 

CO: 4/6/2013 (MD – Team 2 Adelaide)

Med/PCC: 12/6/13 (CO told me they got referred on same date) :boxing:

Grant: 8/2 (6:11 am Pakistan Standard Time – Need to make first entry by 17th June 2014):clap2::clap2:

Travel Plan: Not sure still need to figure out with my wife and Family (most probably in Sept/Nov 2013) lane:


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Topgun - congratulations


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello Topgun,

Congratulations on your grant...

Do you know why your meds were referred, were you graded A or B.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

190 referred applicants are getting prioritised than 189.

Is there any 189 applicant seeing no health examination required message on evisa...?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Top gun congrats


----------



## amumtaz (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi
got my grant letter just now...


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

amumtaz said:


> Hi
> got my grant letter just now...


hohho no kidding!!!! GREAT man/woman?? Excellent..

Congratulaitons..enjoy. have a blast today..

pleaes share your timeline in detail


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats amumtaz.....


----------



## amumtaz (Jul 18, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> hohho no kidding!!!! GREAT man/woman?? Excellent..
> 
> Congratulaitons..enjoy. have a blast today..
> 
> pleaes share your timeline in detail



Thanx a lot
574 visa sub class
file received by AHC delhi :22nd may
HAP ID received : 15th june
Medicals done :19th june
grant letter :2nd aug.
Dependents medicals were cleared with in 4days only main applicant (my husband) 's medicals were pending.


----------



## amumtaz (Jul 18, 2013)

kapoorpuneet said:


> Congrats amumtaz.....


 Thanx ......


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

amumtaz said:


> Hi
> got my grant letter just now...


Congrats! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

amumtaz said:


> Hi
> got my grant letter just now...


Congrazz.....


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Topgun,

Could you please confirm if your link has disappeared and below message displayed.

*
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.*

Thanks


----------



## amumtaz (Jul 18, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Congrazz.....


thanxxxxxx


----------



## amumtaz (Jul 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats! :clap2::clap2::clap2:




Thank you...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

amumtaz said:


> Thanx a lot
> 574 visa sub class
> file received by AHC delhi :22nd may
> HAP ID received : 15th june
> ...


So does that mean June end medicals are being cleared now?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

By the way, congratulations amumtaz!!!


----------



## amumtaz (Jul 18, 2013)

Beee said:


> So does that mean June end medicals are being cleared now?


Thanx......
actually my spouse's medicals were pending at HOC sydney. They were not referred. As a doctor he had to give extra test of Hep B & C. That might have been the reason of delay. Even the panel doc had mentioned in his medicals, as he is a doc the possibility of contact with TB cannot be ruled out.


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

amumtaz said:


> Thanx......
> actually my spouse's medicals were pending at HOC sydney. They were not referred. As a doctor he had to give extra test of Hep B & C. That might have been the reason of delay. Even the panel doc had mentioned in his medicals, as he is a doc the possibility of contact with TB cannot be ruled out.


Congrats Amumtaz,

Please what is the status for you and your spouse health link showing?

Thanks to share.

BR,
Dej


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Beee said:


> So does that mean June end medicals are being cleared now?


 I was done with my medicals in last week of May and were referred in first week of June.

I am getting the same status that no other medicals are required.... Still waiting for the golden letter.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

shekky_27 said:


> I was done with my medicals in last week of May and were referred in first week of June.
> 
> I am getting the same status that no other medicals are required.... Still waiting for the golden letter.


Hey Shekky, I did my medicals on 17th of May n I dunno when they were referred, CO isn't telling us the exact date..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

amumtaz said:


> Thanx......
> actually my spouse's medicals were pending at HOC sydney. They were not referred. As a doctor he had to give extra test of Hep B & C. That might have been the reason of delay. Even the panel doc had mentioned in his medicals, as he is a doc the possibility of contact with TB cannot be ruled out.


Glad that you guys made it!


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Beee said:


> Hey Shekky, I did my medicals on 17th of May n I dunno when they were referred, CO isn't telling us the exact date..


Even I don't know the exact date, he just told me in first week of June when I had inquired about it.

Regards.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

amumtaz said:


> Thanx a lot
> 574 visa sub class
> file received by AHC delhi :22nd may
> HAP ID received : 15th june
> ...


is 574 a permanent visa subclass?


----------



## amumtaz (Jul 18, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> is 574 a permanent visa subclass?


 No, it's a temporary visa...


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

earldro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I completed my medicals on Wednesday (31st July) my "Organize your medicals" link shows an information sheet to print, the information sheet says:
> Medical examination: Incomplete
> ...


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

HI All,

I have applied for subclass 189 on november 22, 2012. CO required different papers from me by time to time and I provided all of them. Now recently I took my medical and PCC and upload it. My PCC status is "Received" But when I click on my medical it shows warning.

"Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later."

I dont know why it is showing me this message. I took my medical on July 29, 2013. Can any one tell me why I am seeing the warning.....


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

How can I understand My medicals are cleared by DIAC?

I have completed my medicals July 27, 2013.
My "organise your health" link showing as tests completed after my clinic uploaded it July 28, 2013.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> How can I understand My medicals are cleared by DIAC?
> 
> I have completed my medicals July 27, 2013.
> My "organise your health" link showing as tests completed after my clinic uploaded it July 28, 2013.


Did you contacted your CO ?
or probably you can call DIAC.

Regards.


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi members

Do we have to go to clinic with empty stomach on the day of medical ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

kaurrajbir said:


> Hi members
> 
> Do we have to go to clinic with empty stomach on the day of medical ?


Don't need to go with empty stomach. Rather take a heavy meal as you don't know when the medical examinations will complete. In my case it was around 4 hours as there was long que in my clinic. Make sure , you have child foods with you for your toddlers!

Cheers!


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Don't need to go with empty stomach. Rather take a heavy meal as you don't know when the medical examinations will complete. In my case it was around 4 hours as there was long que in my clinic. Make sure , you have child foods with you for your toddlers!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks mithu


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

kaurrajbir said:


> Hi members
> 
> Do we have to go to clinic with empty stomach on the day of medical ?


If you have any female members also going along with you, make sure her menstruation cycles are not going on. Blood could be found in her urine test, which will degrade her medical status from A to B.

Regards.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

And don't forget to take a water bottle so you can collect your urine samples easily by drinking enough water during the breaks you have between various tests.


----------



## tonton (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi mates 

I have know that medical validity is six months for the people who have medical condition.Can anybody clarify me whether it is from the date of medical done or from the date of medical clearance.

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

tonton said:


> Hi mates
> 
> I have know that medical validity is six months for the people who have medical condition.Can anybody clarify me whether it is from the date of medical done or from the date of medical clearance.
> 
> Thanks


From the date of medicals done......


----------



## tonton (Apr 16, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> From the date of medicals done......


Thant means, If it takes more than six months to get the visa result after medical then he has to do the medical again.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

tonton said:


> Thant means, If it takes more than six months to get the visa result after medical then he has to do the medical again.


yes.....CO will ask you to undergo medicals again.........If the validity lapses


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Dear Mates,

If medical is referred to the MOC, how much time does it usually take to get response from MOC, especially under current circumstances?

Thanks.


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> If medical is referred to the MOC, how much time does it usually take to get response from MOC, especially under current circumstances?
> 
> Thanks.


Here is my case,

MEDS: 1st week february
MOC Additional Test required: 1st week may (email received from MOC)
Additional Test done: 3rd week may
Additional Test result uploaded: 4th week july

This is a very long waiting time... I dont know other timelines.

Thanks,


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> From the date of medicals done......




Is the validity for cases where there is a specific medical conditions found or for all medical test it is 6 months I guess right now they are going really slow ....


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Help Required*

Dear All, 

Need a suggestion from all of you. 

My wife had Brest Cancer 6 yrs back and was treated for it by a surgery followed by Chemo and a round of radiation. She has been free of cancer for the past 5.5 yrs has been going for work and has no issues since which has been proved by regular checkups by her oncologist. 

Will her previous medical condition become an impediment in our medicals going ahead. 

Need your help on this.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Only the medical tests will determine your case. It will definitely get referred to MOC and you can expect processing delays upto 8 weeks, your wife will have to go for further tests, if there is no sign of cancer at all, i dont think your visa will be refused. However, your case will take time to resolve.

Go to the medical center with full medical history of your wife


----------



## tonton (Apr 16, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Here is my case,
> 
> MEDS: 1st week february
> MOC Additional Test required: 1st week may (email received from MOC)
> ...



Hi mabilasik,

Your received additional test requirements in 1st week of may and the result uploaded 4th week of July. Is there any special reason for that three months delay or you did it intentionally.

Regards


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

tonton said:


> Hi mabilasik,
> 
> Your received additional test requirements in 1st week of may and the result uploaded 4th week of July. Is there any special reason for that three months delay or you did it intentionally.
> 
> Regards


its sputuum test and additional xray due to scar in lungs.. usually it requires more than two months for the result of sputuum test.. Thanks God, results were negative, and was uploaded by the Medical Clinic


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

My medicals were submitted today and in place of the link the below message appears.

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

What does it mean?

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need a suggestion from all of you.
> 
> ...


As per MOC handbook of cancer is in remission for more than 5 years you will be graded A which might very well be auto cleared


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hello Mates, 
While waiting for grant CO replied my email with Medical referred news! 

Me and my spouse has been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) on 28/07/2013. There is delay of 3 – 4 months for cases with the MOC.

There were no complex medical histories of us.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

earldro said:


> My medicals were submitted today and in place of the link the below message appears.
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> ...


Your medicals are cleared and Grant is round the corner. Hope tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Your medicals are cleared and Grant is round the corner. Hope tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:


Hopefully mithu93ku... What does yours say?

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

hi mithu93ku


Hello, was it stated in the email that there is delay of 3 to 4 months?

Thanks,


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> hi mithu93ku
> 
> 
> Hello, was it stated in the email that there is delay of 3 to 4 months?
> ...


Yess mabilasik.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

Is there any grant today?

Its already been 2 months my meds are referred...


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

Got reply from CO today

"Please be advised that your Health Undertaking Form has been received and attached to your file. There is nothing else required from you.
I am just waiting for some internal processing to clear and then I will be ready to make a decision."

Any Comments


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

GulPak said:


> Got reply from CO today
> 
> "Please be advised that your Health Undertaking Form has been received and attached to your file. There is nothing else required from you.
> I am just waiting for some internal processing to clear and then I will be ready to make a decision."
> ...


Cngratulations... Your grant is near.. Same ing happend to my friend


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello GulPak,

When you have done your meds, when it got referred?

if you don't mind could you please tell why it was referred.

Wish you a good luck


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi 

My meds have this message 
All my tests says completed 
But in the top paragraph I have this message 

------- 
If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has consideredyour case 
------- 
501 Medical Examination Completed 
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed 
707 HIV test Completed
------- 
Does anyone have the same message???


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

killerbee82 said:


> Hi
> 
> My meds have this message
> All my tests says completed
> ...


Yes, same is the case with me.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> hi mithu93ku
> 
> 
> Hello, was it stated in the email that there is delay of 3 to 4 months?
> ...


My medical has also been referred. 
CO wrote regarding referred medical "*Unfortunately there is currently a very long delay (probably many months) with that process and I am unable to provide you with a definite timeframe regarding when your case will be finalised*.".


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> My medical has also been referred.
> CO wrote regarding referred medical "*Unfortunately there is currently a very long delay (probably many months) with that process and I am unable to provide you with a definite timeframe regarding when your case will be finalised*.".


My medical has also been referred. 

CO wrote regarding referred medical *"The medicals for you and your spouse have been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) on 28/07/2013. There is delay of 3 – 4 months for cases with the MOC.

This is the only items outstanding."*


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

raminbdjp said:


> My medical has also been referred.
> CO wrote regarding referred medical "*Unfortunately there is currently a very long delay (probably many months) with that process and I am unable to provide you with a definite timeframe regarding when your case will be finalised*.".


Therefore, with this info from the CO, we have to wait a little longer.... :ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> My medical has also been referred.
> 
> CO wrote regarding referred medical *"The medicals for you and your spouse have been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) on 28/07/2013. There is delay of 3 – 4 months for cases with the MOC.
> 
> This is the only items outstanding."*


I've been with that similar situation...

In my case, fter waiting that 3 - 4 months of referral to MOC, MOC requested sputum and xray test, which will take 2 months. I have got the result of sputum and xray and uploaded last week July... I hope MOC will spend less than 1 month to read my FOLLOW-UP uploaded, as I have just completed their additional test requirements ...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> Hi
> 
> My meds have this message
> All my tests says completed
> ...


same with me..uploaded on 19th july.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

killerbee82 said:


> As per MOC handbook of cancer is in remission for more than 5 years you will be graded A which might very well be auto cleared


Hi, 

Thanks for the update. Can you pls tell me where i can get this MOC Booklet. Cant find it on Net.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> I've been with that similar situation...
> 
> In my case, fter waiting that 3 - 4 months of referral to MOC, MOC requested sputum and xray test, which will take 2 months. I have got the result of sputum and xray and uploaded last week July... I hope MOC will spend less than 1 month to read my FOLLOW-UP uploaded, as I have just completed their additional test requirements ...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


So I can go for a deep hibernation for several month regarding my visa process! :clock::clock:


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> So I can go for a deep hibernation for several month regarding my visa process! :clock::clock:


I had my meds in 1st week february, 2013..
completed additional test and til now, no update... 

Lets hope for the better


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> I had my meds in 1st week february, 2013..
> completed additional test and til now, no update...
> 
> Lets hope for the better



Australian visa processing is very quick, where as MOC takes very long time just to see the referred medical examination results and give decision. 

I think for a Doctor it needs only ------- minutes to make a decision by reading the test results. Probably this long delay is a message (???) for applicants who have or had medical condition.


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

SSD14 said:


> Hello GulPak,
> 
> When you have done your meds, when it got referred?
> 
> ...


Hello Dear 
its a long story but i believe ALLAH will do the best for us.

Medicals done (Me and My Family) *29th NOV,12*
uploaded *4th DEC *but due to technical problem mine uploaded on *4th JAN*
Mine medicals refered to MOC (don't know when)
then after a long wait Additional test asked by MOC on *15th April* (Due to scar in XRAy )
Results of additional test submitted on 4th JUNE.
again after a wait of almost 1.5 month, CO asked for Health undertaking on *23rd JULY.*
Submitted same Day
and still waiting for final decision.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

GulPak said:


> Hello Dear
> its a long story but i believe ALLAH will do the best for us.
> 
> Medicals done (Me and My Family) 29th NOV,12
> ...


You will get the grant soon that's the last step to clear Ur meds good luck


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes *GULPAK* your end is nearing soon... hope you get grant soon


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

i would appreciate if someone can tell me about the health examination results. 
i & my spouse went for the medical examination on last thursday. Today when i opened the application, the message _organize your medical_ has been replaced by _No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship_ for both of us.

i want to confirm with you guys whether the medicals have been auto-cleared? or it may be the case or may not be? Will any further tests be required based on the recommendations from CO? 

Thanks much.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> i would appreciate if someone can tell me about the health examination results.
> i & my spouse went for the medical examination on last thursday. Today when i opened the application, the message organize your medical has been replaced by No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship for both of us.
> 
> i want to confirm with you guys whether the medicals have been auto-cleared? or it may be the case or may not be? Will any further tests be required based on the recommendations from CO?
> ...


Cleared


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi

Blundered while filing the visa application. Did not provide the HAP id for the health declaration question although had one. Can anybody plz let me know how to inform DIAC. Or do we need to do the medical test again. We have already done it and the entire cost was around Rs. 8400. Do not want to pay the medical cost again. Please help


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello members

I live in Chandigarh. I am planning to go for medicals. 
There are three clinics for medicals. 
Would anybody recommend/ not recommend a particular clinic based on the good/bad they might have had ?

I would appreciate if anyone could recommend a clinic to me to go to, that is more client friendly and do not create issue of minor problems


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

one is Kansal Clinic kothi 4 phase 2 Mohali 

2nd is National Medical and Dialysis Centre
516, Sector 10-D
(opposite Hotel Mountview)

Third
Max super speciality hospital 
Phase 6 
Mohali

Please give feedback, if anyone visited them for medicals


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

kaurrajbir said:


> one is Kansal Clinic kothi 4 phase 2 Mohali
> 
> 2nd is National Medical and Dialysis Centre
> 516, Sector 10-D
> ...


my vote goes to Max...i got mine done from there..it was smooth & u have people assigned to u for support..would suggest to take an appointment..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

3 -4 months are really a long wait.

Is there any may applicant got a medical clearance.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> 3 -4 months are really a long wait.
> 
> Is there any may applicant got a medical clearance.


How could I understand ,which part of my medicals referred? I mean 

501 Medical Examination 
502 Chest X-ray Examination 
707 HIV test 

Is there any indications of referral in your e-medicals page?

Regards
Mithu


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

roninquick said:


> my vote goes to Max...i got mine done from there..it was smooth & u have people assigned to u for support..would suggest to take an appointment..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


Thanks ronin
Could you please let me know how much time did it take and the hours you visited there ?


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

kaurrajbir said:


> Thanks ronin
> Could you please let me know how much time did it take and the hours you visited there ?


i was there around 11:30 & got free by 3..me & wife got free by 1:30.. delayed for son, becuase the paidiatrician was on a long lunch..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Need help please. 

Wrote to CO a week ago, she didn't reply so my husband sent her a mail yesterday n today got a reply from someone from the administrative support of Team 8. This is what it said:

"Notes on your file show that the medical results for your spouse have been received today, however the case officer is yet to review them.

Once the case officer has reviewed your file, along with the medical results, she may contact you if additional information is required to continue processing your application."

I checked now n the link of medical examination is gone n it has the same message as my husband's n daughters' (their medicals are cleared).

So, are my medicals cleared??


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

Beee said:


> Need help please.
> 
> Wrote to CO a week ago, she didn't reply so my husband sent her a mail yesterday n today got a reply from someone from the administrative support of Team 8. This is what it said:
> 
> ...


As you said that your link has been gone also admin from team 8 replied that meds are received. It means your meds are now cleared.

Don't worry.. And your CO must be on long leave that's why you have received email from Admin.

so just be relaxed and wait for your grant now.

Could you confirmed when your med was referred and why?

also are you a 189 or 190 applicant?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

SSD14 said:


> As you said that your link has been gone also admin from team 8 replied that meds are received. It means your meds are now cleared.
> 
> Don't worry.. And your CO must be on long leave that's why you have received email from Admin.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I really hope that is the case..
We applied for 489-Family Sponsored. My medicals were uploaded on 20th May 2013 but I don't know when they were referred. CO didn't tell us any date. I think the reason for referral would be that I did my other tests n x-ray on different days [the former in last month of pregnancy (2nd May) n the latter after baby was born(17th May)].


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> How could I understand ,which part of my medicals referred? I mean
> 
> 501 Medical Examination
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination
> ...


I don't have any idea as in my info sheet all tests are in completed status.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Dear All

Can a few folks who have got the medicals cleared , Grants help me out here I am trying to figure out how the status changes in various stages for the organise your medicals link

1)I know initially before the tests you can click and print a referral letter

2) What happens once the clinic uploads the results ( does the link go away)
3) What happens when the meds are cleared ( does recommended change to received ?)
4) Is there any indication of meds being reffered on the e Visa page etc ?
5)How do e know its been cleared

I know this is mentioned some where in parts on all the threads sorry to ask again as I have got myself in circles a bit : Thank You


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Dear All
> 
> Can a few folks who have got the medicals cleared , Grants help me out here I am trying to figure out how the status changes in various stages for the organise your medicals link
> 
> ...


eVISA site does NOT shows the right thing all the time. Trust your email conversations with CO.

Regards.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

*Form 815*

Dear All,

Around six years ago, I had bone TB due to which a small part of bone was removed (which is called thoracic surgery and I have long stitch marks too) and after that my health is perfectly fine.

Due to this reason my medicals were referred in the first week of June and today I got an email from my CO to submit (or attach on the eVISA site) Form 815.

Does anyone know does this means that my medicals are finalized and they just want a declaration from me ? 
Though the form says so, but still I wanted to have a confirmation from someone who has faced such situation earlier, just wanted to double check if there is a catch in the words. 

Regards.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Around six years ago, I had bone TB due to which a small part of bone was removed (which is called thoracic surgery and I have long stitch marks too) and after that my health is perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


Yes you are good to go meds cleared


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> Yes you are good to go meds cleared


Many many thanks for these awesome words.  I love you for this :kiss:

I have just one doubt in mind, in *Point no. 4* in Form 815, they are looking to have my permanent address there, but I would be a living in a rented accommodation or may be with one my friends over there, I am not sure about it as of now.
What should be filled out there ?

Regards.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> Many many thanks for these awesome words.  I love you for this :kiss:
> 
> I have just one doubt in mind, in *Point no. 4* in Form 815, they are looking to have my permanent address there, but I would be a living in a rented accommodation or may be with one my friends over there, I am not sure about it as of now.
> What should be filled out there ?
> ...


Well, we can also write any of you friend/colleague address over there. I have mentioned the address of my friend.

Regards.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> Yes you are good to go meds cleared


I have also filled the below sheets (Medical Referred Sheets), just in case someone is following these.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiScAgscUVOcdHBuNTJqdl9QWERDeDBMMXQ1cFhTVlE#gid=0
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1

Regards.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> eVISA site does NOT shows the right thing all the time. Trust your email conversations with CO.
> 
> Regards.


Well I finished my Meds last week the hospital said they will upload it by today ( got the same in my signature) but haven't divulged anything about the reports except saying yes its fine so just trying to figure out a way to conclude wether Or When this has been uploaded and by when can i expect clearance

I know CO is the best way but don't have one allocated yet so trying to figure out some additional mode to get info hope some of the more experienced folks on the process have some ideas


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Well I finished my Meds last week the hospital said they will upload it by today ( got the same in my signature) but haven't divulged anything about the reports except saying yes its fine so just trying to figure out a way to conclude wether Or When this has been uploaded and by when can i expect clearance
> 
> I know CO is the best way but don't have one allocated yet so trying to figure out some additional mode to get info hope some of the more experienced folks on the process have some ideas


Well, I would suggest you to wait for your CO. Since, you have already done with your medicals, you would obviously be processed faster.

I know the wait is killing, but keep your fingers crossed. 

btw, are you done with PCC ?

Regards.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> Well, I would suggest you to wait for your CO. Since, you have already done with your medicals, you would obviously be processed faster.
> 
> I know the wait is killing, but keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Yes PCC done too


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Yes PCC done too


That's great. Now, if your medicals does not gets referred (just pray it doesn't), you might get grant within a month or may be sooner.

Regards.


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> 3 -4 months are really a long wait.
> 
> Is there any may applicant got a medical clearance.


Applied and did medicals May too, and still expecting


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

today CO contacted me asking for Evidence of Health, is this usual? I completed the MEDS on July 7th a month ago?

Is this usual for the people whose meds are probably referred, People with referred meds please advise. Or does the CO only knows that meds are after we provide evidence that we have already undergone the meds?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

It is little unusual, the medical center uploads the results and they are submitted to DIAC online, why would they ask again? tell this to your CO.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello All,

Good news to share with you all that we have been granted a 189 PR visa yesterday.

Link was replaced with the messaged that no health examinations are required...

After seeing this message we contacted CO and she confirmed that meds are finalised and in 15 minutes she issued a grant letter.

Thank you all. And wishing you a speedy grant.

Please suggest which forum to join now for VISA grant process and moving to Australia.


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Good news to share with you all that we have been granted a 189 PR visa yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congrats SSD14,
I rejoice with you and hope my grant comes soon aswel
BR,
Dej


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi All,
I have done my PCC and uploaded on Aug 01, 2013 and in the evening its status was received. I done my medical on 29 July and hospital upload it on Aug 07. Should I attach my medical report in documents? My Link is still "Organize your health examinations" .... please guide me what should I do further?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

nothing..just wait for your CO to contact you.


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Many Congrats for getting a Grant


----------



## leo83 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dear all,
I, my wife, and our new born baby had our medicals today.
First, our new born was three weeks premature and spent sometime in nursery.
He is doing fine now, as we are having his regular checkups with Pediatrician.
Visa medical Doctor after examining our baby said his weight and height are not meeting the standards.
She has given us a letter to got to Pediatrician and ask him to provide a background and progress of baby.
Secondly, my wife's urine sample wasn't clear. Due to recent birth she had all of her tests taken at hospital and they were OK.
Visa medical doctor after second try with her urine has again given us a letter to go to GP and do the same tests they are: isolated haematuria 1+ on urinal.
Should I be worried???? any advice !!!!!!
Thanks....


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Hi guys
Who is waiting for the clearance of referred medicals? Lets have a quick idea of our timelines please. Medicals done 10th july and CO told me on 26 th july that they are referred.


----------



## sachindev (Apr 11, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hi guys
> Who is waiting for the clearance of referred medicals? Lets have a quick idea of our timelines please. Medicals done 10th july and CO told me on 26 th july that they are referred.


i My medicals also referred.. I contacted CO and got info MOC is processing cases submitted to them on May 12th..

Lets hope quick action


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi Folks,
In e-visa page:
*Main Applicant , me: *
" Organize your health examinations " Link
501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed
*Secondary Applicant , Spouse:* 
" Organize your health examinations " Link
501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed
*Secondary Applicant , Child:*
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Final outcome: 
Medicals referred for me and my spouse
CO informed me via email.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Good news to share with you all that we have been granted a 189 PR visa yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congratulations SSD!!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Good news to share with you all that we have been granted a 189 PR visa yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> today CO contacted me asking for Evidence of Health, is this usual? I completed the MEDS on July 7th a month ago?
> 
> Is this usual for the people whose meds are probably referred, People with referred meds please advise. Or does the CO only knows that meds are after we provide evidence that we have already undergone the meds?


Is CO asking for Form 815?


----------



## Rahul143 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Guys
My wife medical report reefer to MOC. my case officer told me when MOC finalize the report she will do further process. my wife had no medical history in the past after she did medical in oversize all reports was good. i need go oversize due to some issue. is any one can help me how much time MOC take to finalize its already more then a weeks. or how can i contract to them. please help me.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> Is CO asking for Form 815?


No he just said please complete meds even tho I m done with them


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hi guys
> Who is waiting for the clearance of referred medicals? Lets have a quick idea of our timelines please. Medicals done 10th july and CO told me on 26 th july that they are referred.


Hello wifi,
After one week of meds upload, I generously asked CO about my visa and meds status. Then he told me that my child meds ok but referred for me and my wife to MOC. He told that MOC may required 3-4 months to clear our meds.

I then called my clinic what's wrong with our meds. The clinic clearly told me that there are nothing wrong with three of our meds. Now I am confused. I can't give the reference of the clinic to CO.
So frustrating !


----------



## Rahul143 (Aug 10, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> No he just said please complete meds even tho I m done with them


Nothing she just told my migration agent my wife medical report referred to MOC to be finalized. after finalized by MOC she will process my file.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello wifi,
> After one week of meds upload, I generously asked CO about my visa and meds status. Then he told me that my child meds ok but referred for me and my wife to MOC. He told that MOC may required 3-4 months to clear our meds.
> 
> I then called my clinic what's wrong with our meds. The clinic clearly told me that there are nothing wrong with three of our meds. Now I am confused. I can't give the reference of the clinic to CO.
> So frustrating !


Medicals are usually referred even if they are hundred percent clear. It's not the fault of the people at the clinic.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Rahul143 said:


> Nothing she just told my migration agent my wife medical report referred to MOC to be finalized. after finalized by MOC she will process my file.


Don't worry Rahul, if everything is fine your medicals fill be finalized by MOC, though it would take some time (3-4 months). Waiting is the hard part


----------



## Rahul143 (Aug 10, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> Don't worry Rahul, if everything is fine your medicals fill be finalized by MOC, though it would take some time (3-4 months). Waiting is the hard part



Are you sure that they will take that much time. is any one have the same issue? please help me. if this take this much time then i will go for holiday.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Rahul143 said:


> Are you sure that they will take that much time. is any one have the same issue? please help me. if this take this much time then i will go for holiday.


See these sheets, you will get an idea.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiScAgscUVOcdHBuNTJqdl9QWERDeDBMMXQ1cFhTVlE#gid=0
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1

Regards.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*Is there any light for this Child (Medical problem)?*

I am posting this thread on behalf of one of my Friend.
His visa ( 190 ) is about to refuse for not meeting the health requirements of his 6 years child.

*My friend Says*
My daughter is 6 years old and she is little bit hyperactive, may be very mild level autism, however..she now going mainstream school and developed her condition day by day.The doctor and psychologist who examine her for medical, they report she is good and normal as they said. and they said me that its may not be a problem for getting her visa.
*CO’s Opinion:* 
Adverse information received
The department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not support your application.
The results of your dependant child's medical examination undertaken on 30 December 2012, have been evaluated by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) and they have been assessed as not meeting the health requirement for the grant of a Skilled 

Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

As the MOC’ s assessment states that your dependant migrating child fails to satisfy the health criteria, this may result in this application being refused.

You are entitled to comment on the report by the MOC. Any comments you make can be considered in making a decision on your application.

*MOC Opinion: *
FORM 884: OPINION OF A MEDICAL OFFICER OF THE COMMONWEALTH
THE APPLICANT DOES NOT MEET THE HEAL TH REQUIREMENT

The applicant has been assessed against Public Interest Criterion (PIC) 4005 for the period of a permanent stay in Australia.

The applicant does not satisfy sub-subparagraph PIC 4005(1)(c)(ii)(A) in Schedule 4 to the Migration Regulations.

The applicant is a 6 year old person with:
- Mild-To-Moderate intellectual impairment.
-This condition is likely to be Permanent.

I consider that a hypothetical person with this disease or condition, at the same severity as the applicant, would be likely to require health care or community services during the period specified above.

These services would be likely to include:
-Early intervention services
-Special education services
Provision of these health care and/or community services would be likely to result in a significant cost to the Australian community in the areas of health care and/or community services.

Can anyone bring some light on this frustrated family?


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I am posting this thread on behalf of one of my Friend.
> His visa ( 190 ) is about to refuse for not meeting the health requirements of his 6 years child.
> 
> *My friend Says*
> ...



Consult the Agent called George Lombard. He specializes in med complications.


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

my health requirement status in the evisa page just changed to:
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

I hope my grant is near!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> my health requirement status in the evisa page just changed to:
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> I hope my grant is near!


Yess mate! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:Could you share your timeline here.?


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Yess mate! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:Could you share your timeline here.?


November 4, 2012 : ACS Assessment Systems Administrator - 262113
December 08, 2012 : Both take IELTS
December 18, 2012 : ACS Result Positive
December 21, 2012 : IELTS Result
January 10, 2013 : NSW SS Application
January 10, 2013 : TRA Assessment ICT Customer Support Officer - 313112 (partner's skills)
March 21, 2013 : TRA Result Positive
March 22, 2013 : NSW SS acknowledgement email received
May 16, 2013 : NSW SS Approved
May 16, 2013 : EOI invite for 190 Visa
May 24, 2013 : Lodged 190 Visa
May 25, 2013 : Both Medicals Done (Drs Horne & Chin)
June 4, 2013 : CO allocated Adelaide GSM Team 7
June 8, 2013 : Meds Referred to MOC
June 9, 2013 : Upload forms 80 and 1022
June 17, 2013 : Upload both NBI Clearances
June 28, 2013 : Upload both SG PCC


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> November 4, 2012 : ACS Assessment Systems Administrator - 262113
> December 08, 2012 : Both take IELTS
> December 18, 2012 : ACS Result Positive
> December 21, 2012 : IELTS Result
> ...


Thanks for Sharing. Your waiting pain is over mate . Congratulation in advance. Don't forget to inform your CO via e-mail about your medical status changes. 
Pray for us.


----------



## elitebook (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello everyone,
Last Friday i did my Health Check and today i logged on eVisa found the status as following:

Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
501 Medical Examination *Incomplete*
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed 
707 HIV test * Referred*

I am worried now..what does 'Referred' means??
Thanks!!!


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you @mithu93ku I have emailed my CO about this change.
May I know who updates the evisa page? Is it DIAC?

I will pray for all of our visa processes to speed up


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> Thank you @mithu93ku I have emailed my CO about this change.
> May I know who updates the evisa page? Is it DIAC?
> 
> I will pray for all of our visa processes to speed up


Yes DIAC.


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Yes DIAC.


Wow I'm getting excited hahaha


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Forum Members,
I have a query regarding non migrating dependent(Mother)

-Is it necessary to add a non migrating dependent to his/her visa application (yes/No) ??

-if mentioned in EOI of non migrating dependent than is it a must(yes/no)??

-Documents chklist for non migrating dependent includes:
1)PCC
2) Medicals
3) ??

-If medical of non migrating dependent is deemed unsuitable, does visa gets rejected for primary applicant as well(yes/no) ??

Advice/suggestions/recommendations highly sought!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> my health requirement status in the evisa page just changed to:
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> I hope my grant is near!


Congrats on clearing the meds


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> Wow I'm getting excited hahaha


:bump2: your good times are coming near


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> :bump2: your good times are coming near





killerbee82 said:


> Congrats on clearing the meds



Thank you guys!
I'm still worried because the progress of Health, Evidence of - Medical Clearance is still Requested.

I emailed my CO about this earlier this day but still no reply.
My heart is skipping beats haha!


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> Thank you guys!
> I'm still worried because the progress of Health, Evidence of - Medical Clearance is still Requested.
> 
> I emailed my CO about this earlier this day but still no reply.
> My heart is skipping beats haha!


Woo saa breathe in breathe out


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

*Got the grant *

Hello Everyone,

I have just got the grant letter :israel: Thank you God :dance:

A big THANK YOU to everyone who supported me in harsh times, solved my queries, e.t.c.

Special thanks to Superm for his wonderful blog and AnneChristina for her quick replies.

My timelines are in my signature. Wishing everyone a very speedy grant!!

Regards.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have just got the grant letter :israel: Thank you God :dance:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have just got the grant letter :israel: Thank you God :dance:
> 
> ...


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have just got the grant letter :israel: Thank you God :dance:
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sachindev (Apr 11, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> November 4, 2012 : ACS Assessment Systems Administrator - 262113
> December 08, 2012 : Both take IELTS
> December 18, 2012 : ACS Result Positive
> December 21, 2012 : IELTS Result
> ...



Many Congrats eace:

Looks like MOC is now accessing medical referred on/after 08 June 2013..

Thanks,

Sachindev


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have just got the grant letter :israel: Thank you God :dance:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!:tea:


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

Guys,
Quick question here.Are medicals referred for past conditions?

Hernia surgery (2009)
Laproscopy for cyst removal for wife (2011)

Thanks


----------



## tonton (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi mates,

My health case status on evisa is showing "This health case was submitted to DIAC on 28 Jul 2013". Does this mean that my medical was referred on 28th July?

Regards-


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tonton said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> My health case status on evisa is showing "This health case was submitted to DIAC on 28 Jul 2013". Does this mean that my medical was referred on 28th July?
> 
> Regards-


No mate. That means your clinic uploaded the result to DIAC on 28 Jul 2013.


----------



## nicromonicon (Nov 16, 2012)

elitebook said:


> Hello everyone,
> Last Friday i did my Health Check and today i logged on eVisa found the status as following:
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
> ...


It means your test has been sent to MOC for further auditing
When exactly was your case submitted? it should say under *Health Case Status*
_This health case was submitted to DIAC on_...


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I need your help. Its been almost 20 days that I have done my medicals when i contacted my CO, my CO said that my families health results have been referred to MOC for further assessment. I contacted the IMO center where i did the medicals they told me that every thing is fine.

My question is that if every this is why our med went to referred & how much time it would take them to be clear ?

Further info is that all other members medical links are appearing there but my child medical link is disappeared. I am so much confused. P


Thanks in advance.


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

kratos said:


> Guys,
> Quick question here.Are medicals referred for past conditions?
> 
> Hernia surgery (2009)
> ...


Guys,
Any clue on the above query?


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
There is no specific logic behind medical referrals. Apparently, medicals of the applicants with some medical history should be referred, however sometimes they are just referred without any reason at all. 

My medicals were referred on 26th July, and havent heard anything from case officer yet. I read in a forum that MOC is analysing cases of early June. So for me, I guess, I still have to wait at least one more month as the medical date was 10th July.

Best of luck to all, and please share any update for the referred medicals. thanks


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> No he just said please complete meds even tho I m done with them


Hey, just saw your signature, we both have the same CO. Have you got any updates regarding your medicals


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello wifi,
> After one week of meds upload, I generously asked CO about my visa and meds status. Then he told me that my child meds ok but referred for me and my wife to MOC. He told that MOC may required 3-4 months to clear our meds.
> 
> I then called my clinic what's wrong with our meds. The clinic clearly told me that there are nothing wrong with three of our meds. Now I am confused. I can't give the reference of the clinic to CO.
> So frustrating !


Hey Mithu, I think we will get our grants almost at the same time, i did the medicals on 10th July, CO emailed me on 26th telling me that the medicals are referred. So lets see, I think we have one more month to wait. Good luck:flock:


----------



## elitebook (Aug 11, 2013)

nicromonicon said:


> It means your test has been sent to MOC for further auditing
> When exactly was your case submitted? it should say under *Health Case Status*
> _This health case was submitted to DIAC on_...



Hi Nicromonicon,
Thank you for the reply. I am offshore and done the Med on 9th-Aug. Just now i checked eVisa and found the 'organize ur health chk' link has gone, following text displayed instead:


> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.



Thanks


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

elitebook said:


> Hi Nicromonicon,
> Thank you for the reply. I am offshore and done the Med on 9th-Aug. Just now i checked eVisa and found the 'organize ur health chk' link has gone, following text displayed instead:
> 
> 
> ...


Your med is auto-cleared!


----------



## elitebook (Aug 11, 2013)

joejohn said:


> Your med is auto-cleared!


Thank you very much :tea:


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

expatdude said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your help. Its been almost 20 days that I have done my medicals when i contacted my CO, my CO said that my families health results have been referred to MOC for further assessment. I contacted the IMO center where i did the medicals they told me that every thing is fine.
> 
> ...


It's normal for medicals to get referred without any reason.
The clinic where u did ur medicals is not responsible.
It takes a week to 3 months if there isn't any serious medical condition.
If your child's medical link has disappeared that means his/her medicals got cleared.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey guys what is the email address where one could ask questions about the health exams?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hey Mithu, I think we will get our grants almost at the same time, i did the medicals on 10th July, CO emailed me on 26th telling me that the medicals are referred. So lets see, I think we have one more month to wait. Good luck:flock:


yes Wifi, I think you are little bit ahead of me as your medicals date. Please keep in touch. Good luck.:thumb:


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

happybuddha said:


> Hey guys what is the email address where one could ask questions about the health exams?


Try this.
[email protected]

Good luck.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Hi, 

I am in the process of filling Form-160 and Form-26 for me and my family members. I have a query:

Question 10 - Have you loged a visa pplication? 
If yes, At which office? 

Now, how would I know at which office I lodged my application? My visa subclass is 190 - Skilled - Nominated. 

For my migrating dependents, what do I mention for these questions:

01. Intended occupation/activity in Australia 
02. What is the visa subclass number and the name of the visa you are applying

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tihor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of filling Form-160 and Form-26 for me and my family members. I have a query:
> 
> ...


At which office? *Department of Immigration and Citizenship*
01. *Permanently live in Australia*
02. *subclass 190 (Skilled - Nominated (SN 190))*


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your reply. It gave me hope otherwise i was afraid why it went to MOC as IMO center told me that every thing was fine.



Beee said:


> It's normal for medicals to get referred without any reason.
> The clinic where u did ur medicals is not responsible.
> It takes a week to 3 months if there isn't any serious medical condition.
> If your child's medical link has disappeared that means his/her medicals got cleared.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Hey guys what is the email address where one could ask questions about the health exams?


This is it *[email protected]*

Don't forget to mention


> TRN:
> NAME:
> DOB:
> PASSPORT:


Please note there would be no acknowledgement email, but they will reply in 4-5 days (however not true in all cases).

Regards.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Nurse said:


> Try this.
> [email protected]
> 
> Good luck.


What sort of inquiries are we able to make by sending an email to Health Department? Is sending an email of any productivity?


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I did my medical on July 29 but clinic upload it on July 07. I called my clinic they said your medical is clear. But my status is still organise your health examinations


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Dont worry i had my results submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July, however my medical link is still active..CO will let you know later on about clearance/referral.


----------



## taw (Sep 16, 2011)

showib49 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I did my medical on July 29 but clinic upload it on July 07. I called my clinic they said your medical is clear. But my status is still organise your health examinations



Nothing to worry. That's normal. My wife's status shows finalized but the organize link is still there.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> What sort of inquiries are we able to make by sending an email to Health Department? Is sending an email of any productivity?


Probably not for you if you have done the medicals electronically. I did a paper based one and they told me that they could not locate my medicals initially. But when it was cleared from MOC, they told me that it is in the system and to contact my CO. And my CO confirmed that the medicals were cleared.


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

taw said:


> Nothing to worry. That's normal. My wife's status shows finalized but the organize link is still there.



Thanks Dear


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> What sort of inquiries are we able to make by sending an email to Health Department? Is sending an email of any productivity?


Have you sent any email and it was not productive ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

What dates medical referred is assessing by MOC now? Is there any idea folks?
My meds referred on 28 July.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hey, just saw your signature, we both have the same CO. Have you got any updates regarding your medicals


Not really he asked me to do meds but I had already done a month ago so I sent him a copy of my receipt n the med Info Sheet no reply yet


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I did my medical on July 29 but clinic upload it on July 07. I called my clinic they said your medical is clear. But my status is still organise your health examinations


Try contacting your CO. He should be having some details. 

Regards.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have applied for 190 Nsw SS and done my medical on 3rd Aug after getting medical/PCC request from my CO. Since then, I do not get any updates from CO. when I asked with my agent he told me that there is no way to find out the status of your medical except your CO, and he has already mailed CO and informed him that my Medical is done and uploded on 5th Aug. But still CO has not yet replied. Just wanted to know if this delay is normal and is there any way to findout medical status other than sending mail to CO.

Regards


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

sajid021 said:


> I have applied for 190 Nsw SS and done my medical on 3rd Aug after getting medical/PCC request from my CO. Since then, I do not get any updates from CO. when I asked with my agent he told me that there is no way to find out the status of your medical except your CO, and he has already mailed CO and informed him that my Medical is done and uploded on 5th Aug. But still CO has not yet replied. Just wanted to know if this delay is normal and is there any way to findout medical status other than sending mail to CO.
> 
> Regards


It has just been 10 days. *Patience *is the key word here. It is good for you that CO has not told you anything about medicals which should bother you.

Regards.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

shekky_27 said:


> It has just been 10 days. Patience is the key word here. It is good for you that CO has not told you anything about medicals which should bother you.
> 
> Regards.


Gr8 then, how much time usually it takes to finalise after the medical


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

sajid021 said:


> Gr8 then, how much time usually it takes to finalise after the medical


See these links, though they are for meds referred, but still you can get an idea.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiScAgscUVOcdHBuNTJqdl9QWERDeDBMMXQ1cFhTVlE#gid=0
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Dont worry i had my results submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July, however my medical link is still active..CO will let you know later on about clearance/referral.


Thanks dear


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

any one knows which referred cases are being processed by MOC ?


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> any one knows which referred cases are being processed by MOC ?


I have a rough idea (based on my exp), about 2nd week of June.

Regards.


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been asked to do sputum test which takes 8 weeks to get the results. I want to know anyone else who's gone thru this and what is the status they are in or what were the answers they received. (In case it's diagnosed with an issue and in case when it has not issues). Anyone who got grant with this test?

Please let me know...


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Who asked you to do this test ? did clinic asked or your CO or MOC ?



kaas said:


> I've been asked to do sputum test which takes 8 weeks to get the results. I want to know anyone else who's gone thru this and what is the status they are in or what were the answers they received. (In case it's diagnosed with an issue and in case when it has not issues). Anyone who got grant with this test?
> 
> Please let me know...


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Who asked you to do this test ? did clinic asked or your CO or MOC ?



I got mail from Global Health


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

kaas said:


> I got mail from Global Health


When did you do your meds


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> When did you do your meds


Last week...


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

kaas said:


> Last week...


Do the test as soon as possible and wait very patiently


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

I did not understand is that Global health comes under IMO or your medical were referred ?





kaas said:


> Last week...


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I did not understand is that Global health comes under IMO or your medical were referred ?



yes medical was referred


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

kaas said:


> yes medical was referred


Can you share your timeline


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Were you diagnosed any medical condition in the clinic ?



kaas said:


> yes medical was referred


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Health assessment processing time

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship’s Health Operation Centre (HOC) in Sydney is currently experiencing a global backlog in the assessment of medical examinations. While the majority of visa medical reports uploaded electronically by the panel doctor are assessed within 2 weeks, some reports, including follow-up medical reports, are taking longer to finalise and the current processing times are between 2 weeks to 4 months. Please note that the delays in processing medical reports are impacting on all Australian visa applications across the globe and the Australian High Commission, New Delhi plays no part in the medical assessment process. Applicants are asked to note the current processing time frames, limit progress inquiries to a minimum, and to lodge applications requiring medical examinations well in advance of the intended date of travel.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Health assessment processing time
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Citizenship’s Health Operation Centre (HOC) in Sydney is currently experiencing a global backlog in the assessment of medical examinations. While the majority of visa medical reports uploaded electronically by the panel doctor are assessed within 2 weeks, some reports, including follow-up medical reports, are taking longer to finalise and the current processing times are between 2 weeks to 4 months. Please note that the delays in processing medical reports are impacting on all Australian visa applications across the globe and the Australian High Commission, New Delhi plays no part in the medical assessment process. Applicants are asked to note the current processing time frames, limit progress inquiries to a minimum, and to lodge applications requiring medical examinations well in advance of the intended date of travel.


Where did u get this info?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Where did u get this info?


Check AHC...New delhi site...........


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Kaas,

did/do you have TB condition ? after searching on net i found that sputum relates to TB. 





kaas said:


> yes medical was referred


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes its in new delhi site but on AHC Pakistan its not there strange.





JP Mosa said:


> Check AHC...New delhi site...........


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Hi Kaas,
> 
> did/do you have TB condition ? after searching on net i found that sputum relates to TB.



No, I was never suffered with such diseases...


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Then you do not need to be worry however its really surprising to me that why did they ask you to do the test. Were you medical ok when you performed the medicals, normally they tell you status after few days.



kaas said:


> No, I was never suffered with such diseases...


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Health assessment processing time
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Citizenship’s Health Operation Centre (HOC) in Sydney is currently experiencing a global backlog in the assessment of medical examinations. While the majority of visa medical reports uploaded electronically by the panel doctor are assessed within 2 weeks, some reports, including follow-up medical reports, are taking longer to finalise and the current processing times are between 2 weeks to 4 months. Please note that the delays in processing medical reports are impacting on all Australian visa applications across the globe and the Australian High Commission, New Delhi plays no part in the medical assessment process. Applicants are asked to note the current processing time frames, limit progress inquiries to a minimum, and to lodge applications requiring medical examinations well in advance of the intended date of travel.


I think* JpMosa* you are correct, my health results were submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July. In response to the enquiry I made day before yesterday, I got the following reply. 

_Dear XXXX,
Your health exams is awaiting to be determined by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth. Please contact your case officer for any further information or progress on the status of your health exams

Regards,
Gerry Williams
Health Strategies and Coordination Section
Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
PH: 08 9415 9382
Email: [email protected] Fax: +61 2 6264 1380_


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> I think* JpMosa* you are correct, my health results were submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July. In response to the enquiry I made day before yesterday, I got the following reply.
> 
> _Dear XXXX,
> Your health exams is awaiting to be determined by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth. Please contact your case officer for any further information or progress on the status of your health exams
> ...


Dear Rocky

Australia imposed a very strict rule now to refer most of the cases to MOC....
If one calls DIAC for CO allocation or for Medicals ..... They give very simple answers.....when you are confident abt your health condition...,,nothing to worry.....am sure you will be getting your grant soon 😃

Besides, DIAC follow strict time frames for visas..... If one calls in the mean time they do not consider...... But call will be recorded


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks man, does it mean my results are referred to MOC.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Thanks man, does it mean my results are referred to MOC.


I am not sure but most probably because almost every one's are being ...


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

*Changes on E Medical Page*

Dear All

There has been some movement on my Medicals finally ..

Two days ago under the organise your medical examinations link .... The Print Referral letter changed to print information sheet , for both me and my wife , the information PDF had our photographs and showed complete for the XRAY the other two were incomplete with the name of the hospital updated 

Today the link has gone and it says

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Though on the page where it lists the NEXT STEPS

Health, Evidence of stays Recommended and has a lik for Attach document	



Sorry I may be asking again but the medical thing has been a little confusing for me from the begining, any thoughts suggestion if this indicates anything hopefully positive


Thank you


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Dear All
> 
> There has been some movement on my Medicals finally ..
> 
> ...


This is normal link disappearing could be due to system error.

Our all family results uploaded with photographs and all test r marked completed bt still our meds r referrrd.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Dear All
> 
> There has been some movement on my Medicals finally ..
> 
> ...


Your meds are cleared


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

How are you so sure that his medical are cleared ?

My medical links are still there but on other things are same even all test i.e. X-RAY, Medical Examination and HIV test are marked completed.



killerbee82 said:


> Your meds are cleared


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

expatdude said:


> How are you so sure that his medical are cleared ?
> 
> My medical links are still there but on other things are same even all test i.e. X-RAY, Medical Examination and HIV test are marked completed.


If your visa application still have medical links active, your medicals are not finalized. 

My medical link disappeared exactly after medical center confirmed that they finished uploading the results. It took 10 working days for them to upload all results after processing and I was closely following up with the clinic on that. The link never appeared again and the message clearly says that based on the information no further test is required. This should mean that the medicals are cleared.

Is there anyone who has this message "No health examinations are required..." but still medicals referred?


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Mates,

Recd notification from CO to fill form 815. Any idea how long will this take now to grant visa?

Thanks,
Vjf


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Mates,
> 
> Recd notification from CO to fill form 815. Any idea how long will this take now to grant visa?
> 
> ...


When did you receive the email


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Mates,
> 
> Recd notification from CO to fill form 815. Any idea how long will this take now to grant visa?
> 
> ...


This coming week most likely many congrats


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> When did you receive the email


On Friday 16th.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

joejohn said:


> If your visa application still have medical links active, your medicals are not finalized.
> .......
> 
> Is there anyone who has this message "No health examinations are required..." but still medicals referred?


.......


Well I was too eager to find out if the link dissapearence meant " Medicals Being Cleared.." and decided to write a note to the health startegies ID's

Heres what I got back ...

RESPONSE 1

'''''''''''''''
'''''''''''''''
''''''''''''''
Could you please first confirm if you have been in touch with your visa processing centre/officer in relation to your query below. They should be your first point of contact.


'''''''''''''''
'''''''''''''''
''''''''''''''
I wrote back saying I do not have a CO , so wanted to check If there is anything required from my end

RESPONSE 2
Please note our role at this helpdesk is to resolve system issues relating to health examinations and not provide clients and visa applicants with a status update on their health examinations..........

'''''''''''''''
'''''''''''''''
''''''''''''''
Advising me to contact the clinic to get a print of the information sheet


'''''''''''''''
'''''''''''''''
''''''''''''''
I note your comment that you have not been allocated to a case officer yet, however, most visa processing centres are resourced to provide you with information in relation to your visa application even prior to visa case-officer allocation.


'''''''''''''''
'''''''''''''''
''''''''''''''
I ended the conversation understanding that I will not get back any certain information so just a sent thank you note back which was acknowledged

Bottom Line , have to wait for CO


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks XXX,

This helpdesk is unable to assist you any further in relation to the below as we are only able to assist with matters relating to system-issues.

If you would like to follow up on the progress of your health examination, please contact your visa processing centre or visa case officer.

If there are system issues, the panel clinic or visa processing officer will email us directly seeking further assistance.

Kind regards
JJ

I also got the similar message. Surprisingly they replied my message today SUNDAY.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Thanks XXX,
> 
> This helpdesk is unable to assist you any further in relation to the below as we are only able to assist with matters relating to system-issues.
> 
> ...


Yes I got it on a Sunday too ......


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Got this message from my CO


Does it mean meds referred

-----
I am still waiting for the medicals to be cleared by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). I have been advised there is a backlog at present due to a large volume of checks being conducted recently.

I will continue to follow up on the results however must wait until the MOC has provided me with a decision before I can proceed.

Your continued patience in this matter is appreciated.

No other documents are required at this stage.
-----


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> Got this message from my CO
> 
> 
> Does it mean meds referred
> ...


Yes it is. Your CO is awaiting clearance from MOC.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Yes it is. Your CO is awaiting clearance from MOC.


After how long when we complete our meds do the meds get referred


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> After how long when we complete our meds do the meds get referred


May be within a week or two. If marked as B, it may be auto referral.


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,

health undertaking submitted on 23rd July. Almost 4 week but still waiting. How much i have to wait more? Any idea

Regards


----------



## tijujoyse (Mar 10, 2013)

hey guys i have a question, i did my medical test today and the clinic here in dxb informed me that i have some 3+ blood in urine..so i need to take some additional test like creatinine and urine culture.....
am really worried as i have had no history of medical conditions and its worrying me....will there be rejection chances cause of this..if those test come out negative..?


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

*Golden mail!!!*

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Hello Friends,

At long last the GOLDEN MAIL arrived safely this morning, after a long wait, sleepless night, prayers....

Indeed it’s a sigh of relief when you behold the GRANT Letter.

The whole process started in December when I submitted 1st ACS, reviewed ACS in April and in a week got positive assessment - Thanks to the forum, Superm and UdayBasis. My timeline says the rest.

NB: My medicals were referred for no reason as my dependants and I had no adverse medical condition or history. This was the longest wait ever as I kept guessing what was happening to our meds.

I called DIAC on the 12/08/13 and was told medicals where not outstanding and has been finalised, as I had seen on my e-visa page that:
"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

However, when I emailed CO previously, he said he had not received any updates.
I then emailed him again the day I had the conversation with DIAC helpdesk. One week later, which is TODAY he replied with the GOLDEN MAIL.

Thanks to GOD for his mercies endures forever, to my ever lovely and supportive wife and to ALL forum members.

I wish you ALL the best in your application.

I am definitely still active on the forum.

Moving to Oz before the end of the year. lane::second:

Best Regards,
Dej.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

your medicals got refferd on the 17th of june and off you go in 2 months you got a grant..thats a very good news...congrats mate..


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> your medicals got refferd on the 17th of june and off you go in 2 months you got a grant..thats a very good news...congrats mate..


Thanks Mate,
you are next in line


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

dejumotalks said:


> Thanks Mate,
> you are next in line


Congratulations!!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

dejumotalks said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

How do you know that they are processing 23rd July submitted cases ???



GulPak said:


> Hi,
> 
> health undertaking submitted on 23rd July. Almost 4 week but still waiting. How much i have to wait more? Any idea
> 
> Regards


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

My wife received ACT SS and Nomination and we have started the visa lodging process. We want the health examinations done prior to lodging the application and have already signed up and received e-referral letter and scheduled appointment this week.

On the visa application page-3, there is a question stating "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian Visa in the last 12 months?". 

Question: Should I say YES and and write HAP ID? Should we wait to have the health exam done prior to lodging the application?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

I do not understand. Once you lodge your application after that you will be able to print the referral letter.

& medical referral letter are quite easy you just need to give some questions answers and check the term & condition then submit. After that you will be printing the letter/.

But first of all just lodge application.



DesiTadka said:


> My wife received ACT SS and Nomination and we have started the visa lodging process. We want the health examinations done prior to lodging the application and have already signed up and received e-referral letter and scheduled appointment this week.
> 
> On the visa application page-3, there is a question stating "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian Visa in the last 12 months?".
> 
> Question: Should I say YES and and write HAP ID? Should we wait to have the health exam done prior to lodging the application?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I already signed up using my health declaration and received e-health referral letter. I don't think one needs to lodge an application prior to getting medicals done.



expatdude said:


> I do not understand. Once you lodge your application after that you will be able to print the referral letter.
> 
> & medical referral letter are quite easy you just need to give some questions answers and check the term & condition then submit. After that you will be printing the letter/.
> 
> But first of all just lodge application.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

I am unaware of it. As many of us did medical after lodging application.

Because without TRN/HepID you won't be able to get an appointment with doctor.

I do not know this option you are talking about. If there is a such option that is great every one then should go for medicals and get cleared then he/she should submit 3060AUD why to submit it before 



great finding please share your experience with others if that option is available.



DesiTadka said:


> I already signed up using my health declaration and received e-health referral letter. I don't think one needs to lodge an application prior to getting medicals done.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

We already got an appointment on Wednesday and they do give appointments based on HAP ID/TRN. As I said, I already signed up using 'my health declaration'...

Here's the link if anyone wishes to use it.
Meeting the Health Requirement

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/_pdf/client-no-visa.pdf



expatdude said:


> I am unaware of it. As many of us did medical after lodging application.
> 
> Because without TRN/HepID you won't be able to get an appointment with doctor.
> 
> ...


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome, i never know this option however that is great thing.

How much cost does it require ? any additional or same ?



DesiTadka said:


> We already got an appointment on Wednesday and they do give appointments based on HAP ID/TRN. As I said, I already signed up using 'my health declaration'...
> 
> Here's the link if anyone wishes to use it.
> Meeting the Health Requirement
> ...


----------



## nicromonicon (Nov 16, 2012)

DesiTadka said:


> My wife received ACT SS and Nomination and we have started the visa lodging process. We want the health examinations done prior to lodging the application and have already signed up and received e-referral letter and scheduled appointment this week.
> 
> On the visa application page-3, there is a question stating "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian Visa in the last 12 months?".
> 
> Question: Should I say YES and and write HAP ID? Should we wait to have the health exam done prior to lodging the application?


Yes, just write the HAP ID

you CAN take the examination before lodging.
HOWEVER, you will not be notified of the result until AFTER you have lodged your visa application.


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats Mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2::drum::drum::drum:


Thanks Thanks Thanks

All the very best


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Then what will the benefit before lodging ?



nicromonicon said:


> Yes, just write the HAP ID
> 
> you CAN take the examination before lodging.
> HOWEVER, you will not be notified of the result until AFTER you have lodged your visa application.


----------



## Alizx5 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I hope someone can assist me here.

309 visa application was launched by my wife in Oct2012. My wife was undertaking TB treatment at that time and till now its been 11 months. Treatment was completed a month ago (she is perfectly fine now)

Case officer requested to undertake medicals on 30Mar2013, Although X-Ray and all test reports were cleared and was told by the clinic however my wife mentioned in form she is undertaking TB treatment. therefore in early May2013 Case Officer requested her to provide comprehensive report of the TB treatment which Global health requested.

This comprehensive report was taken and uploaded in mid May2013, After waiting for 3months and 1 week, Health strategies email her official letter which was sent by MOC on 15Aug.

This letter says "MEDICAL CASE IS REFEREED AND APPLICANT HAS TO REPEAT CHEST X-RAY AND PROVIDE FINAL COMPLETION REPORT AFTER TB TREATMENT"

Can anyone shed some light how long will it take to process at this stage?

When comprehensive reports were sent, it already took 3month and 1 week. Not sure how long will have to wait again? Any feedback will be appreciated greatly.
Thanks


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Alizx5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope someone can assist me here.
> 
> ...


Well sad to know this. But, I think after repeating your tests you would have to wait for few more weeks (should not be months this time).

Regards.


----------



## Anama085 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Emedical*

Hi everyone,

Has anyone had any problems with the emedical portal? I keep getting a "The service is currently unavailable" message,so I couldn't upload my info and I have my appointment this week.

any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## kronecker (Mar 11, 2013)

dejumotalks said:


> Thanks Mate,
> you are next in line


May I know who your CO is? My CO is Tania from Team 7 Adelaide but she didn't reply my email for a while. I am worried if she is not my CO anymore. If that is true, i might have to wait for another 3 months.


----------



## tijujoyse (Mar 10, 2013)

sorry for posting a second time...but can someone please give me an insight on this..

i did my medical test yesterday and the clinic informed me that i have some 3+ rbc in urine..so i need to take some additional test like creatinine and urine culture.....

am really worried as i have had no history of medical conditions and its worrying me....will there be rejection chances cause of this..if those test come out negative..?


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

tijujoyse said:


> sorry for posting a second time...but can someone please give me an insight on this..
> 
> i did my medical test yesterday and the clinic informed me that i have some 3+ rbc in urine..so i need to take some additional test like creatinine and urine culture.....
> 
> am really worried as i have had no history of medical conditions and its worrying me....will there be rejection chances cause of this..if those test come out negative..?


We can't tell you that you have to consult a doc if its serious or not


----------



## kronecker (Mar 11, 2013)

Alizx5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope someone can assist me here.
> 
> ...


For my case, it took me another three months and my CO does not update me while I just saw the 'No health examinations are needed...' appeared on my application page. Hope it will go faster with your case.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

kronecker said:


> For my case, it took me another three months and my CO does not update me while I just saw the 'No health examinations are needed...' appeared on my application page. Hope it will go faster with your case.


YOUR MEDICALS are CLEARED.

when did it get referred?


----------



## Alizx5 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know. I hope this time they do it quick as 12 months time is approaching fast..


----------



## rockerwin (Jul 8, 2013)

dejumotalks said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> ...


How did you came to know that medical's got referred on 17th June, as this will help us understanding where the medical queue stands currently ?


----------



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

*Under weight issue*

Hi Guys,

Firstly let me admit that this is a great forum for getting useful information regarding the entire Australian immigration process and I have been following this since some time now as a silent participant. 

Have got an issue and will be extremely grateful of any advice from experts here based on my scenario below.

I have applied for the Australian 190 PR visa with my family. I have undertaken medical with my family few days back and my younger son (7 months old) having weight of 6.3 kg is diagnosed as "weight below 3rd percentile" and we were asked to submit asessment Report from pediatrician which we did. 

The doctor has issued report in sealed envelop which we have submitted to the IOM. The assessment is extremely positive and suggests feedback on feeding practices. Furthermore, as per the assessment, my son has acheived all his developmental milestones (and his developmental parameters are according to his age) and is extremely active & playful and perfectly fine.

Doctor has consuled my wife regarding the feeding practices and have suggested few syrups and Pedicure (milk) for increasing the weight & height. He has also suggested for regular followups anywhere in the world in case the weight and height doesn't increase as per the required parameters.

As per my evisa page, since the medical link still active, it seems like the medical is referred to MOC for which I am concerned about any possible issues in visa (God forbid). Also please suggest any past similar cases (as per your experience) and were they issued visa?

Thanks and lot and will be extremely appreciative of your expert advice.

Best Regards


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

I think your meds has been referred

By the when you did your medicals ?



aamirrehman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Firstly let me admit that this is a great forum for getting useful information regarding the entire Australian immigration process and I have been following this since some time now as a silent participant.
> 
> ...


----------



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks. I did my medicals on 1st Aug 2013.

Will appreciate response on the below specific query (based on the scenario described),

As per my evisa page, since the medical link still active, it seems like the medical is referred to MOC for which I am concerned about any possible issues in visa (God forbid). Also please suggest any past similar cases (as per your experience) and were they issued visa?

Thanks and lot and will be extremely appreciative of your expert advice.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

For the referred meds see the below sheet you will get an idea when you can expect for finalizing your meds.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...1cFhTVlE#gid=0
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...vbElGU0E#gid=1



Hence i do not have such experience but as per my understanding & knowledge the issue with the medical i believe it should not be an issue i have seen people on the forums whom medical have sever condition even then they got granted a visa. For your case its the matter of the the weight of your child I believe you should not to be very worry. 

I suggest you to search with similar cases & wait for other advises. 

Further you can also post your question on this forum as well

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis-383.html



aamirrehman said:


> Thanks. I did my medicals on 1st Aug 2013.
> 
> Will appreciate response on the below specific query (based on the scenario described),
> 
> ...


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

aamirrehman said:


> Thanks. I did my medicals on 1st Aug 2013.
> 
> Will appreciate response on the below specific query (based on the scenario described),
> 
> ...


Mate,
Having the link active is nothing to do with medical referred or not. I have never had health link showing up ever since I lodged my visa and mine was referred.

Only two guys who know whether your medical has been referred or not are your CO and God and both may sometime prefer to keep quiet.

Medical referral is a common thing in the immigration process and people with normal medical results find their health getting referred. So no worries. 

I would suggest to wait for your CO allocation and confirm with your CO whether the medical has been referred or not. 

Thanks,
vj


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Mate,
> Having the link active is nothing to do with medical referred or not. I have never had health link showing up ever since I lodged my visa and mine was referred.
> 
> Only two guys who know whether your medical has been referred or not are your *CO and God and both may sometime prefer to keep quiet.*
> ...


yeah..my link is been active since one month and my CO is silent..God also doesnt seem to answer my prayers.:Cry:


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Quick question, I did my medicals recently and status against one specific test - Serum Creatinine shows the status as "Referred". I checked the values in the report and it is in normal range. Any idea what "Referred" status means here?


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

hi all can any answer to my question please rep me (The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.)what does it mean now


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I had done my Medicals from Medibank here in Melbourne and it seems there is no eMedical here yet. So I got my medical results 2 days back. Should I send the Medical Result to the Global Health Address as below via Australia Post. The sealed envelope says Do Not Open.

Global Health
Address:
Level 3, 26 Lee Street
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia.

Please advise.


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

earlier from two days it was showing no healther exam is required for this person provided by the info given to diac now i ve just logged in and saw thsi new statement kindly help me out i ll b grateful


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

san89 said:


> earlier from two days it was showing no healther exam is required for this person provided by the info given to diac now i ve just logged in and saw thsi new statement kindly help me out i ll b grateful


Hi Brother,

Today my link also showing the same message as you are seeing. Any one had this message?


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi All,

Today my link for Organise you health examinations changed to the following message.
Any one have idea whats the issue is? 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

san89 said:


> hi all can any answer to my question please rep me (The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.)what does it mean now


Don't worry. Lots of applicants are facing same system glitch . As you have done your meds, no problem at all for you


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my link for Organise you health examinations changed to the following message.
> Any one have idea whats the issue is?
> ...


System glitch and will disappear soon! When system goes under maintenance, we get these types of messages. :drum::drum:


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my link for Organise you health examinations changed to the following message.
> Any one have idea whats the issue is?
> ...


It is this way only for me right from the day I lodged my visa... prior
People tell me that since I hold another visa for which I did x Ray during the month of may, this would be the case itseems. it has been nearly 3 weeks... Waiting for CO allocation...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

divyap said:


> It is this way only for me right from the day I lodged my visa... prior
> People tell me that since I hold another visa for which I did x Ray during the month of may, this would be the case itseems. it has been nearly 3 weeks... Waiting for CO allocation...


your case is same as me.


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

just an update i ve called diac just now to know abt the change in status thy said that they have received my final medicals from moc on 19 august and dun worry u all if there is any change in ur status their system is under maintainance thy confirmed it best of luck every one for ur grants


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

san89 said:


> just an update i ve called diac just now to know abt the change in status thy said that they have received my final medicals from moc on 19 august and dun worry u all if there is any change in ur status their system is under maintainance thy confirmed it best of luck every one for ur grants


What number do you call DIAC on


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

san89 said:


> just an update i ve called diac just now to know abt the change in status thy said that they have received my final medicals from moc on 19 august and dun worry u all if there is any change in ur status their system is under maintainance thy confirmed it best of luck every one for ur grants


Hi there, when were your medicals referred to MOC? Just want to get an idea that wheres MOC now in terms of processing the referd medicals. Thanks


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello expats, please help me
on August 13 i went for my medicals, now when i check the Organise your health examinations link it shows

501 Medical Examination complete
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed 
707 HIV test Incomplete 

is this normal? how come some test are complete and others are not ?


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

hi wifi,

i ve done my medicals on 20th june n the results were uploaded on 24th june and they were reffered to moc on 28th june so i think thy r processing the medicals that are reffered in end of june just an assumption


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> Hello expats, please help me
> on August 13 i went for my medicals, now when i check the Organise your health examinations link it shows
> 
> 501 Medical Examination complete
> ...


You should check with your medical center mate..did they not take your blood sample?


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

san89 said:


> hi wifi,
> 
> i ve done my medicals on 20th june n the results were uploaded on 24th june and they were reffered to moc on 28th june so i think thy r processing the medicals that are reffered in end of june just an assumption


Thanks for the reply


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> You should check with your medical center mate..did they not take your blood sample?


idk immigration drives people crazy and they are so pathetic!!!


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

prazol687 said:


> Hello expats, please help me
> on August 13 i went for my medicals, now when i check the Organise your health examinations link it shows
> 
> 501 Medical Examination complete
> ...


Well its normal. Dont need to worry about it. Call your medical center and it will be fine in a day.


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Well its normal. Dont need to worry about it. Call your medical center and it will be fine in a day.


Thanks mate I will call them today and let's see whats their excuse...


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

What address do we put for health undertaking if we don't know any one


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> What address do we put for health undertaking if we don't know any one


You can mention as unknown. Did they ask for 815 from u?


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

vjferny said:


> You can mention as unknown. Did they ask for 815 from u?


Yes they did so just put as unknown ??


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm back on this forum, my meds have been referred


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> Yes they did so just put as unknown ??


whats 815?


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> Yes they did so just put as unknown ??


Thats what I have done since I dont know anyone there. Check with others too. Btw, congrates you may get the good news soon.


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> whats 815?


Health undertaking form


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> whats 815?


It's an undertaking form to contact health people after arrival


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Can someone advise if we don't have any address for the form 815 health undertaking looking for people advise with visa granted


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

vjferny said:


> Thats what I have done since I dont know anyone there. Check with others too. Btw, congrates you may get the good news soon.


Hi ,

i have been asked to sign health undertaking. I have mentioned contact address of one far family friend living in Sydney on 23rd July. Got the following message from CO on 5th August,

"Please be advised that your Health Undertaking Form has been received and attached to your file. There is nothing else required from you.
I am just waiting for some internal processing to clear and then I will be ready to make a decision".

till date no reply,just waiting


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Thats what I have done since I dont know anyone there. Check with others too. Btw, congrates you may get the good news soon.


Did the co accept it?


----------



## rockerwin (Jul 8, 2013)

Today I checked the status of my application, *health link disappears* for two people with the text showing 

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

For others print information is shown once clicked on the medical. In print information, it shows the test status as completed for the applicants.

The health status is shown as *requested* for all the applicants. 

My CO has informed me that medicals has been referred for all family members.

Any one please guide me what's going on.


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

rockerwin said:


> Today I checked the status of my application, *health link disappears* for two people with the text showing
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> ...


i think two are cleared and rest referred. Requested means not seen by CO yet. if he or she will review it will be changed to RECEIVED


----------



## nicromonicon (Nov 16, 2012)

guys I have uploaded my PCC last week, just today the status turned from *Recommended *to *Received*.

I have not been contacted by CO yet (my application was lodged 1 August, so I think its too early for CO to be assigned)

so can this happen even if there is no CO yet? 
Or there is a CO ? (I mean, reviewing of documents cant be an automated process)
if so, how can i contact him/her ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

nicromonicon said:


> guys I have uploaded my PCC last week, just today the status turned from *Recommended *to *Received*.
> 
> I have not been contacted by CO yet (my application was lodged 1 August, so I think its too early for CO to be assigned)
> 
> ...


Nowadays, it is auto received.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

only way to contact your CO is to wait for him to contact you first.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Health Undertaking*

Dear all,

I will really appreciate if someone who has signed a health undertaking can help.

I dont know any one in australia so what do I put as contact details in the Form 815, as it could be a friend or relative. Can I leave it blank or put "Unknown" will it be ok or cause a problem

Appreciate a prompt reply


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I will really appreciate if someone who has signed a health undertaking can help.
> 
> ...


I have just read the form 815. In my opinion, dont leave it blank, give details of your friend, relative or watever, its a formality but i am pretty sure it has to be filled. Read the first page of the form and you will know the importance of address


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Hi guys
Getting mixed news on the processing of MOC. in some cases it seems they are processing the medicals referred at the end of June. 

In few cases, people who have their medicals referred to MOC a month ago are getting cleared. if Killerbee's medicals were referred on 25 July, than it has been just a month. Check the link

referred meds took just over a month


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hi guys
> Getting mixed news on the processing of MOC. in some cases it seems they are processing the medicals referred at the end of June.
> 
> In few cases, people who have their medicals referred to MOC a month ago are getting cleared. if Killerbee's medicals were referred on 25 July, than it has been just a month. Check the link
> ...


Mine were auto referred on July 07 the day they were uploaded


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hi guys
> Getting mixed news on the processing of MOC. in some cases it seems they are processing the medicals referred at the end of June.
> 
> In few cases, people who have their medicals referred to MOC a month ago are getting cleared. if Killerbee's medicals were referred on 25 July, than it has been just a month. Check the link
> ...


Thanx Wifi for sharing! Mine and my wife's medicals were auto referred to MOC on 28 July. As per your link MOC is clearing third week of meds referred. My question is .... is this person onshore or offshore?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

do meds get cleared by the date the visa was applied or the date the meds were submitted? Logically i think it should be the latter.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> do meds get cleared by the date the visa was applied or the date the meds were submitted? Logically i think it should be the latter.


You are right. :drum:


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You are right. :drum:


Thanks mate, and how do we know if meds auto referred or not?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Thanks mate, and how do we know if meds auto referred or not?


As my meds uploaded and referred date are same as per CO's email. And more importantly that was sunday.  28th July.


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I had done my Medicals from Medibank here in Melbourne and it seems there is no eMedical here yet. So I got my medical results few days back via AusPost. Should I send the Medical Result to the Global Health Address as below via Australia Post. The sealed envelope says Do Not Open.

Global Health
Address:
Level 3, 26 Lee Street
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia.

Please advise.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

regenade said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had done my Medicals from Medibank here in Melbourne and it seems there is no eMedical here yet. So I got my medical results few days back via AusPost. Should I send the Medical Result to the Global Health Address as below via Australia Post. The sealed envelope says Do Not Open.
> 
> ...


If you receive the results in a sealed envelope it means that Global Health will not receive the results electronically and you have to send them the envelope unopened.


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Mithu. But I have seen lots of posts here advising not to send personally to Global Health as results are only accepted if sent by Medibank.

This result is only in case when CO is not able to access results in eVISA and then we might need to send.

Anyone who have completed Medicals from Medibank in Melbourne CBD please confirm?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

regenade said:


> Thanks for your reply Mithu. But I have seen lots of posts here advising not to send personally to Global Health as results are only accepted if sent by Medibank.
> 
> This result is only in case when CO is not able to access results in eVISA and then we might need to send.
> 
> Anyone who have completed Medicals from Medibank in Melbourne CBD please confirm?


But keep in mind...... don't open the sealed envelop. And if you cant open it, what is the use of this sealed envelop? Better to send it.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

yes check with medibank where to send it or wait until ur CO is assigned. You have not lodged your visa so should not worry now.


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

guys how do you know your medicals are referred???
My status shows 

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

guys how do you know your medicals are referred???
My status shows 
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> guys how do you know your medicals are referred???
> My status shows
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> Thanks guys!!!


You are cleared


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> You are cleared


Sorry mithu, but that dos not mean that the medicals are cleared cauz the same status is being displayed on my evisa page and my medicals are referred!! So that status being shown on visa portal doesn't mean that medicals are cleared!

I recd email from my CO on last friday that my medical is being assessed by the medical officer of commonwealth and on that day itself my medical link disappeared and it showed the status as "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mjt said:


> Sorry mithu, but that dos not mean that the medicals are cleared cauz the same status is being displayed on my evisa page and my medicals are referred!! So that status being shown on visa portal doesn't mean that medicals are cleared!
> 
> I recd email from my CO on last friday that my medical is being assessed by the medical officer of commonwealth and on that day itself my medical link disappeared and it showed the status as "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"


oh really that really scared me as i thought if "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" shows i thought medical should be cleared...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mjt said:


> Sorry mithu, but that dos not mean that the medicals are cleared cauz the same status is being displayed on my evisa page and my medicals are referred!! So that status being shown on visa portal doesn't mean that medicals are cleared!
> 
> I recd email from my CO on last friday that my medical is being assessed by the medical officer of commonwealth and on that day itself my medical link disappeared and it showed the status as "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"


Have you contacted your CO's after that about the changes in e-medicals? If not, please contact CO ASAP. 
So far to the best of my knowledge, it means meds cleared. :thumb::thumb::drum::drum:


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> oh really that really scared me as i thought if "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" shows i thought medical should be cleared...



No need to be scared because you are right. 

If e-visa page shows "No health examinations are required for this person-----", it certainly means medical is cleared. 
This is normal, but if other thing happens, there must be some mistake.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

MOC verifies the referred medical as per received date. 
Has MOC stated to verify the medicals referred in July? 
Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

can any one tell me that how much time does it take to get a grant letter after ur medicals ve been finalized my medicals were finalized in 19 august and this is confirmed by diac now how much more time i ve to wait ur advice ll b appriciated thank u


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

san89 said:


> can any one tell me that how much time does it take to get a grant letter after ur medicals ve been finalized my medicals were finalized in 19 august and this is confirmed by diac now how much more time i ve to wait ur advice ll b appriciated thank u



What is your timeline?

Are these referred medicals? If yes, you should tell inform your CO about medical status. I think you will get grant in this month.

For normally finalized medicals, it depends on other iformation and documents.


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

i ve lodged my 489 subsequent entrant application on 4th feb i got co on 4th june medical was done on 20th june refferd on 28 june and pcc was uploaded on 11 june my all other documentation is complete m co said that he was only waiting for the medicals to b finalized by moc on 19 aug he has received my final medicals from moc how much more wait is required


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

once medicals have been cleared by the MOC, does everyone have to sign a health undertaking? or that is case by case basis?


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> once medicals have been cleared by the MOC, does everyone have to sign a health undertaking? or that is case by case basis?


Its case by case basis. Normally they ask for undertaking when the health of an individual needs to be monitored continuously even after arriving Oz.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Its case by case basis. Normally they ask for undertaking when the health of an individual needs to be monitored continuously even after arriving Oz.


That makes sense. 

Also whats the point in referring medicals for a person who has virtually non-existent medical history and no signs of TB, Hep B or C, and HIV negative?

Aside from "quality assurance" of course.


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> Also whats the point in referring medicals for a person who has virtually non-existent medical history and no signs of TB, Hep B or C, and HIV negative?
> 
> Aside from "quality assurance" of course.


Normally "B graded" are auto referred. I think they also randomly pick certain cases for referral, you can only term them as UNLUCKY.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Normally "B graded" are auto referred. I think they also randomly pick certain cases for referral, you can only term them as UNLUCKY.


yeh I definitely fall in that category haha. Thanks vjferny for the prompt responses.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> once medicals have been cleared by the MOC, does everyone have to sign a health undertaking? or that is case by case basis?


Yes, that is case by case. I have also signed it.


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> But keep in mind...... don't open the sealed envelop. And if you cant open it, what is the use of this sealed envelop? Better to send it.


Can anyone who has done Medicals from Medibank in Melbourne please confirm.
Usually a copy is sent to Immigration Office directly by Medibank (in my case to Adelaide Office) and one copy is also sent to me. This is to be kept with you and not opened unless the Case Officer advises so.

The whole concept of e-Medicals not being there in Melbourne and there in almost any big city in India is so paradoxical. Its a shame actually to have the results uploaded. I am into my 5th week next week of my 190 VISA and hope CO would be allocated next week and can update me on this.

Also another query regarding VISA Medicals, my wife Medicals needs to be completed, but we have submitted her passport for Indian PCC which might take another 3-4 weeks. Is there a way to complete the Medicals without PCC ?
In her eVISA page, Organize Medicals is not active and shows will be advised after CO is assigned.

Please let me know your thoughts people


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone,I am a prospective applicant.I had an episode of adolescent crisis several years before during which i was prescribed with mild tranquilizer seroquel 25 mg for about an year.Later my practitioner told me that i dont need any meidications as such.However,just as a supplement he had advised me that i should take 12.5mg of same medication just to boost my perfomance.I had graduated from university in top class grade.Since then i had been working in Japan and still taking 12.5 mg as a supplement.I consulted my doc about the immigration and he simply said i don't need to mention anything during the medical exam as nothing will be detected either in the blood or urine test.However,i have suggested him that it will be fraud and i need to provide with the report.could someone please advise what kind of report is needed and what would be best way to present my case.I am very confused and frustrated.Thank you very much in advance


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I lodged my application in subclass 189 on November 22, 2012 with 60 points. got acknowledgement on 26 November after ward CO required some documents on December 23 then some information in Feb 2013 after providing all these info they didn't contact me anymore. I submitted my PCC on August 01, 2013 and Medical was submitted to DIAC on August 07, 2013. My team is 04 Adelaide. There isn't any activity going on in my application. it seems they have forget it. 

What should I do? Status of my medical is still Recommended But PCC was Received on same date as I submit it. wait is really frustrating now......


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Can someone care to explain what is different statuses (Such as Referred, Received, Met, TRIM, Requested etc) and also "A Graded", "B Graded" and its meanings, of Medical as its being complex or unclear for many of us to understand. 

I am sure it will help all of us. Senior expats, please throw light who have already gone through all these processes.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Can someone care to explain what is different statuses (Such as Referred, Received, Met, TRIM, Requested etc) and also "A Graded", "B Graded" and its meanings, of Medical as its being complex or unclear for many of us to understand.
> 
> I am sure it will help all of us. Senior expats, please throw light who have already gone through all these processes.
> 
> ...


This PDF document that i found contains tons of information in regards to one's medical results etc and the duties/responsibilities of the panel physicians. Moreover it also contains info on how one's results are graded A or B, etc.

Check it out:

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pane...structions.pdf


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Can someone care to explain what is different statuses (Such as Referred, Received, Met, TRIM, Requested etc) and also "A Graded", "B Graded" and its meanings, of Medical as its being complex or unclear for many of us to understand.
> 
> I am sure it will help all of us. Senior expats, please throw light who have already gone through all these processes.
> 
> ...


Documents and its various status that appear :
*Recommended*- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
*Required*- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
*Received*- When the uploaded document is auto updated and marked as received. After CO allocation date changes beside "received" (does not mean finalized)
*Met *- Means Documents are finalized.
*BF* (Brought Forward) Means Documents are Finalized by CO.
*TRIM* (The Requirement Is Mandatory) - Means Documents are mandatory to submit as instructed by CO. [ I have changed my stance in this point. Earlier I was taught "The Requirement Is Met" ...- Means Documents are Finalized]

*Medical Grading A or B*
*A-Grade:* Applicants without significant conditions or findings
*B-Grade:* Applicants with significant conditions or findings.

*‘A’ Gradings*
‘A’ should be written when all the criteria below are met:
• No significant conditions or findings are noted.
• Physical findings are completely normal, including a blood pressure at or below the recommended levels, no significant cardiac murmur, no albumin, glucose or blood in the urine, and a visual acuity, corrected if necessary, of no worse than 6/12 in the better eye.
• No medical or surgical condition is present which would require further investigation or treatment currently or in the foreseeable future (10 years).
• The applicant is independent with the activities of daily living without family or other assistance. Nursing or institutional care is not required now or in the near future (in the next 10 years, or three years in people 75 or more years of age 
• The results of the x-ray examination is completely normal.
Where any condition is identified as stable and of no clinical significance, ‘A’ is the appropriate grade. 

*‘B’ Gradings*
‘B’ should always be written when any of the above conditions are not met, when conditions or findings are present, or if the panel physician has reservations about an applicant’s fitness. 
Notwithstanding the absence of abnormal findings, physicians should note that the grading does not determine that a visa will be granted. Further, a ‘B’ grading does not mean that an applicant will not meet the health criteria. The grading is simply a means of processing forms efficiently.
* B1*Significant history or abnormal findings present but Panel Physician do not consider that the applicant has a disease or condition that is, or may result in the applicant being, a threat to public health in Australia or a danger to the Australian community.
*B2* 
Significant history or abnormal findings present that may indicate that the applicant has a disease or condition that is, or may result in the applicant being, a threat to public health in Australia or a danger to the Australian community.
*Note: *Any relevant results and reports should be referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for opinion .

Hope this helps! :drum::drum:


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Documents and its various status that appear :
> *Recommended*- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
> *Required*- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
> Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
> ...


do meds graded 'A' also get referred? quality assurance/unlucky category perhaps?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> do meds graded 'A' also get referred? quality assurance/unlucky category perhaps?


I am not sure! Me and my spouse meds were auto referred and my child meds was auto cleared. Im using auto as per the referred date confirmed by CO ... 28th JUly... That is Sunday.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> This PDF document that i found contains tons of information in regards to one's medical results etc and the duties/responsibilities of the panel physicians. Moreover it also contains info on how one's results are graded A or B, etc.
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pane...structions.pdf


Thanks for sharing that, page not found exception though. But I think, the PDF you are trying to refer, I do have. Around 49 pages I guess, quite complex, didn't have the glossary of things Mithu just explained.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Documents and its various status that appear :
> *Recommended*- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
> *Required*- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
> Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
> ...


Hello mithu93ku,

Thank you so much for sharing this, it will help everyone.

Just wondering if someone knows the difference between MET and BF (Brought Forward).

Also, what is "referred" or "auto referred" in this context ? 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Thanks for sharing that, page not found exception though. But I think, the PDF you are trying to refer, I do have. Around 49 pages I guess, quite complex, didn't have the glossary of things Mithu just explained.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


That's right, the 49 page document

click here


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Have you contacted your CO's after that about the changes in e-medicals? If not, please contact CO ASAP.
> So far to the best of my knowledge, it means meds cleared. :thumb::thumb::drum::drum:


No, i haven't contacted my CO then cauz i thot it must b a technical glitch! But the same status appeared for this whole week too!! Dint know wats the matter...
My husband's status shows that "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Confused whose medicals are referred- mine or my huanand's!! As the CO dint mention in the mail whose meds got referred.
Also there is no change in the status and the date besides health evidence on my eVisa page.


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I lodged my application in subclass 189 on November 22, 2012 with 60 points. got acknowledgement on 26 November after ward CO required some documents on December 23 then some information in Feb 2013 after providing all these info they didn't contact me anymore. I submitted my PCC on August 01, 2013 and Medical was submitted to DIAC on August 07, 2013. My team is 04 Adelaide. There isn't any activity going on in my application. it seems they have forget it.

What should I do? Status of my medical is still Recommended But PCC was Received on same date as I submit it. wait is really frustrating now......


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Mjt said:


> No, i haven't contacted my CO then cauz i thot it must b a technical glitch! But the same status appeared for this whole week too!! Dint know wats the matter...
> My husband's status shows that "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Confused whose medicals are referred- mine or my huanand's!! As the CO dint mention in the mail whose meds got referred.
> Also there is no change in the status and the date besides health evidence on my eVisa page.


when were ur meds conducted? and what date does it show they were submitted?


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

guys how do you know your medicals are cleared or not??? Do you get some kind of message in your evisa page???


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mjt said:


> No, i haven't contacted my CO then cauz i thot it must b a technical glitch! But the same status appeared for this whole week too!! Dint know wats the matter...
> My husband's status shows that "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Confused whose medicals are referred- mine or my huanand's!! As the CO dint mention in the mail whose meds got referred.
> Also there is no change in the status and the date besides health evidence on my eVisa page.


Hello Mjt ,
Some query about your medicals,
01. Date of medicals and date of uploaded?
02. Have you ever seen medicals links in e-visa page and "completed" in print information ?like for both...
501 Medical Examination ..... completed
 502 Chest X-ray Examination... Completed
707 HIV Test ... Completed

03. Date of e-mail from CO's about Medicals referred and What was the information from CO?
04. From which date you observe for you " No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."?
05. From which date you observe for your husband " "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."?

Please share.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello mithu93ku,
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this, it will help everyone.
> 
> ...


It seems to me,
MET.......... Decided by CO
BF............ Decided by Others authority ( like MOC) and CO just informed the finalizations.

Correct me , if I am wrong.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> guys how do you know your medicals are cleared or not??? Do you get some kind of message in your evisa page???


Only your CO can confirm your medicals referred or not ?
Some times we could assume from e-visa page that medicals is cleared when we see medicals link disappear and "" No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> That's right, the 49 page document
> 
> click here


Hello mindfreak,

This link is perfect. Thank you.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> It seems to me,
> MET.......... Decided by CO
> BF............ Decided by Others authority ( like MOC) and CO just informed the finalizations.
> 
> Correct me , if I am wrong.


Hello mithu93ku,

Thank you. Maybe you are right, I do not know exactly what it means though. Hardly matters for us though.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## rockerwin (Jul 8, 2013)

Is there any tracker for referred medicals, this will help us all to find out the date on which our medicals will be processed by MOC.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

rockerwin said:


> Is there any tracker for referred medicals, this will help us all to find out the date on which our medicals will be processed by MOC.


I would go with the date they were submitted to the DIAC - the date they would get referred would pretty much be around that.


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> when were ur meds conducted? and what date does it show they were submitted?


I did my meds on 27th June. But due to change in my application name i had to explain them vd valid reason which delayed the submission of my reports. The information sheet shows that they were submitted to DIAC on 22nd July.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Mjt said:


> I did my meds on 27th June. But due to change in my application name i has to explain them vd valid reason which delayed the submission of my reports. The information sheet shows that they were submitted to DIAC on 22nd July.


oh fair enough, I am guessing they would be cleared in the next 2-3 weeks hopefully. Or perhaps even before that if we're lucky!


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Mjt ,
> Some query about your medicals,
> 01. Date of medicals and date of uploaded?
> 02. Have you ever seen medicals links in e-visa page and "completed" in print information ?like for both...
> ...


Have sent PM to you. Please check and reply. Thanks a lot...


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> oh fair enough, I am guessing they would be cleared in the next 2-3 weeks hopefully. Or perhaps even before that if we're lucky!


Hope so!! All d best to you


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mjt said:


> Have sent PM to you. Please check and reply. Thanks a lot...


Sent reply . Don't worry . As *mindfreak* said, you are not far from the golden mail. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Sent reply . Don't worry . As *mindfreak* said, you are not far from the golden mail. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks mithu... Please reply to my PM. Have sent one more PM as m bit confused.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mjt said:


> Thanks mithu... Please reply to my PM. Have sent one more PM as m bit confused.


Replied again . Feel free to ask anything. We should share our query and move forward as we all are on same boat.


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Replied again . Feel free to ask anything. We should share our query and move forward as we all are on same boat.


Thank you so much mate


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I lodged my application in subclass 189 on November 22, 2012 with 60 points. got acknowledgement on 26 November after ward CO required some documents on December 23 then some information in Feb 2013 after providing all these info they didn't contact me anymore. I submitted my PCC on August 01, 2013 and Medical was submitted to DIAC on August 07, 2013. My team is 04 Adelaide. There isn't any activity going on in my application. it seems they have forget it. 

What should I do? Status of my medical is still Recommended But PCC was Received on same date as I submit it. wait is really frustrating now......


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can Any one confirm how many days DIAC take to decide rather medical is finalized? I uploaded my medical of July 07 but still not received any mail from CO.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my application in subclass 189 on November 22, 2012 with 60 points. got acknowledgement on 26 November after ward CO required some documents on December 23 then some information in Feb 2013 after providing all these info they didn't contact me anymore. I submitted my PCC on August 01, 2013 and Medical was submitted to DIAC on August 07, 2013. My team is 04 Adelaide. There isn't any activity going on in my application. it seems they have forget it.
> 
> What should I do? Status of my medical is still Recommended But PCC was Received on same date as I submit it. wait is really frustrating now......


Why did you do your meds and submit your PCC so late? You should send an email to your CO asking for any updates on your application. When were your meds submitted to the DIAC?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my application in subclass 189 on November 22, 2012 with 60 points. got acknowledgement on 26 November after ward CO required some documents on December 23 then some information in Feb 2013 after providing all these info they didn't contact me anymore. I submitted my PCC on August 01, 2013 and Medical was submitted to DIAC on August 07, 2013. My team is 04 Adelaide. There isn't any activity going on in my application. it seems they have forget it.
> 
> What should I do? Status of my medical is still Recommended But PCC was Received on same date as I submit it. wait is really frustrating now......


Contact your Case Officer. Could have overlooked into your case.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Can Any one confirm how many days DIAC take to decide rather medical is finalized? I uploaded my medical of July 07 but still not received any mail from CO.


Only CO will be able to tell you regarding this..contact him.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Can Any one confirm how many days DIAC take to decide rather medical is finalized? I uploaded my medical of July 07 but still not received any mail from CO.


I was wondering why aren't you calling your CO ?
Could you please share your visa details here?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Can Any one confirm how many days DIAC take to decide rather medical is finalized? I uploaded my medical of July 07 but still not received any mail from CO.


Till friday last week, they were clearing meds conducted till the end of June. So the whole july meds are left, and then August. I guess you might have to wait a few weeks before your meds are cleared (given your meds are submitted to DIAC on 7th Aug)


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Till friday last week, they were clearing meds conducted till the end of June. So the whole july meds are left, and then August. I guess you might have to wait a few weeks before your meds are cleared (given your meds are submitted to DIAC on 7th Aug)


Oh thats a positive news for us *Mindfreak* that they have started clearing June medical referrals. So you have a good chance of getting it cleared in early September..Mine , if it gets referred, was submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July. When should i expect to get it clearded? September end or Early October..


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Can Any one confirm how many days DIAC take to decide rather medical is finalized? I uploaded my medical of July 07 but still not received any mail from CO.


First of all u should contact ur CO if ur feeling that ur waiting so long n there is no activity, believe me there is no harm un asking ur case officer but obviously the asking should hv some meaning.

For medical finalizing u can see that the july referred cases r still in queue hopefully they ll clear july cases in couple of weeks.

Thanks


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

expatdude said:


> First of all u should contact ur CO if ur feeling that ur waiting so long n there is no activity, believe me there is no harm un asking ur case officer but obviously the asking should hv some meaning.
> 
> For medical finalizing u can see that the july referred cases r still in queue hopefully they ll clear july cases in couple of weeks.
> 
> Thanks


Oh thats sweet if they are clearing the July referred cases soon...I have a gut feeling mine got auto-referred. My health results were submitted on the 19th of July. My medical link still active, shows all tests are completed. I have not got the confirmation from CO. that pretty much means referred, right? anyways, since i do not have had any complications in the past, i guess it might be auto-referral. I hope i am able to get in cleared in September. Why was yours referred btw?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Oh thats a positive news for us Mindfreak that they have started clearing June medical referrals. So you have a good chance of getting it cleared in early September..Mine , if it gets referred, was submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July. When should i expect to get it clearded? September end or Early October..


Every day I check email login into app in hope that meds should be clear bt do nt get email.

So bro lets hope n pray that they should get thing start fast so that our july cases get clear in a couple ov week


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Lets "*Hope for the best. Prepare for the Worst*"


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Oh thats a positive news for us *Mindfreak* that they have started clearing June medical referrals. So you have a good chance of getting it cleared in early September..Mine , if it gets referred, was submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July. When should i expect to get it clearded? September end or Early October..


yeah mate mine were submitted to the DIAC on 16th July, so pretty much expecting them to be cleared in the next two weeks - if before that, even better! Yours would pretty much clear around the same time mine are cleared. We'll keep each other informed


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

mindfreak said:


> Till friday last week, they were clearing meds conducted till the end of June. So the whole july meds are left, and then August. I guess you might have to wait a few weeks before your meds are cleared (given your meds are submitted to DIAC on 7th Aug)


Ohh thanks mindfreak for your response


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

expatdude said:


> First of all u should contact ur CO if ur feeling that ur waiting so long n there is no activity, believe me there is no harm un asking ur case officer but obviously the asking should hv some meaning.
> 
> For medical finalizing u can see that the july referred cases r still in queue hopefully they ll clear july cases in couple of weeks.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks mate


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

my medicals were reffered on 28 og june and they ve got finalized on 19 of august confirmed by diac that thy ve got my finalized medicals up till today i vent been contacted by co to day i tried to call my co bt the receptionist at diac said me that u cant contact ur co u ve to wait for him to contact u on 12 august i ve talked to my co he said every thing is fine only he is waiting for the medicals to get finalized and on 19 aug medicals got finalized bt no grant letter till today and he also assured me on 12 august that when he ll receive the final medicals after that it wont take long to get grant letter m so frustrated ans tense now


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

san89 said:


> my medicals were reffered on 28 og june and they ve got finalized on 19 of august confirmed by diac that thy ve got my finalized medicals up till today i vent been contacted by co to day i tried to call my co bt the receptionist at diac said me that u cant contact ur co u ve to wait for him to contact u on 12 august i ve talked to my co he said every thing is fine only he is waiting for the medicals to get finalized and on 19 aug medicals got finalized bt no grant letter till today and he also assured me on 12 august that when he ll receive the final medicals after that it wont take long to get grant letter m so frustrated ans tense now


Just e-mail your CO about medicals finalization from DIAC and ask about the visa status. No need to call him.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

ok i ll try it today thanks mate for ur sugestion


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

san89 said:


> ok i ll try it today thanks mate for ur sugestion


If you get any updates , please share here.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

san89 said:


> my medicals were reffered on 28 og june and they ve got finalized on 19 of august confirmed by diac that thy ve got my finalized medicals up till today i vent been contacted by co to day i tried to call my co bt the receptionist at diac said me that u cant contact ur co u ve to wait for him to contact u on 12 august i ve talked to my co he said every thing is fine only he is waiting for the medicals to get finalized and on 19 aug medicals got finalized bt no grant letter till today and he also assured me on 12 august that when he ll receive the final medicals after that it wont take long to get grant letter m so frustrated ans tense now


Meds Referred on June 28 and Cleared on 19th August..WOW..i am getting excited..even if mine gets referred, i have strong chance of getting it cleared in mid-september or by the end of september..you will get your grant soon mate dont worry


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

san89 said:


> ok i ll try it today thanks mate for ur sugestion


We r in the same position. I got a mail saying my meds are clear on August 7th but CO hasn't contacted us. Did u write to ur CO?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what does internal checks mean?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Beee said:


> Can anyone tell me what does internal checks mean?


all the procedures that need to be undertaken towards an application before the final grant is provided.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

mindfreak said:


> all the procedures that need to be undertaken towards an application before the final grant is provided.


So does it take long? Any estimate?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Beee said:


> So does it take long? Any estimate?


no idea, depends on case by case basis. Also depends on how many applications your CO is handling, and where u stand in his/her pile.


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

no bee i ll email him todayy i hope he ll reply


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks mind freak but i am getting impatient now becz he said me earlier every thing is complete now i couldn get what is the hurdle for him in giving me grant


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Submitted health undertaking form 815 on 22 aug still no response yet


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> Submitted health undertaking form 815 on 22 aug still no response yet


ur grant is coming this week!


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

san89 said:


> thanks mind freak but i am getting impatient now becz he said me earlier every thing is complete now i couldn get what is the hurdle for him in giving me grant


perhaps just remind him by sending an email asking for any updates on the application. Sometimes they tend to forget.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> Submitted health undertaking form 815 on 22 aug still no response yet


Mr. killerbee82,

When did MOC clear your medical? 
Your medical was uploaded on 07/7, mine was 16/7. 

So, just want to get an idea.

Thanks.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Mr. killerbee82,
> 
> When did MOC clear your medical?
> Your medical was uploaded on 07/7, mine was 16/7.
> ...


Mine were auto referred and my e visa status changed last week more or less 6 weeks from 7 July


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Mr. killerbee82,
> 
> When did MOC clear your medical?
> Your medical was uploaded on 07/7, mine was 16/7.
> ...


Mine was also 16/7, so hopefully ours shall clear at the same time - expecting it to be cleared by the end of next week


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Mine was also 16/7, so hopefully ours shall clear at the same time - expecting it to be cleared by the end of next week


Keep an eye on your org your health link if it disappears and is replaced With a message no health examination is required then you are cleared

Good luck To us all


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> Keep an eye on your org your health link if it disappears and is replaced With a message no health examination is required then you are cleared
> 
> Good luck To us all


im already on it!


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Mine was also 16/7, so hopefully ours shall clear at the same time - expecting it to be cleared by the end of next week


You did medical on 09/7 and medical was referred on 16/7.

In my case I did medical on 11/7 and upladed 16/7. 

On 31/7 my CO informed about my referred medical. I did not ask him anything about this. So, dont know when it was referred.

How did you know the date?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> You did medical on 09/7 and medical was referred on 16/7.
> 
> In my case I did medical on 11/7 and upladed 16/7.
> 
> ...


I am going by the date it was submitted to the DIAC which was 16/7, so ideally would have been referred around then.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> I am going by the date it was submitted to the DIAC which was 16/7, so ideally would have been referred around then.


Did you have any past medical history or just has been referred from suspicion?

I had medical history. So, confused.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Did you have any past medical history or just has been referred from suspicion?
> 
> I had medical history. So, confused.


I have no medical history whatsoever, the only major surgery I have ever undergone was LASIK back in 2011


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi All,

Just i checked my cholesterol last month and identified that it is bit high. However I am going to do my medical test next week.

so should i mentioned in the declaration form that i have high cholesterol ?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Sanje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just i checked my cholesterol last month and identified that it is bit high. However I am going to do my medical test next week.
> 
> so should i mentioned in the declaration form that i have high cholesterol ?


The medical history is if you are facing issue and getting treatment or planning treatment. If your cholesterol is not an issue to you than no need in my understanding perhaps wait for others answers as well.


----------



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> Mine were auto referred and my e visa status changed last week more or less 6 weeks from 7 July


Hi Killerbee,

I am also relatively new at this forum and have been a silent reviewer. Have applied for 190 in June 2013 and had medicals with family on 1st Aug 2013. I also have same case officer as yours being JH.

Some days ago, I posted a query regarding issue with my younger son's medical where he was underweight and was possibly rated with medical grade B (not sure). Thanks to God, his medical seems to have cleared last week on Friday with link disappearing and replaced with statement "No Health.......". I understand that possibly B grade medicals are reviewed earlier by MOC. This is just a gut feeling as my and my wife's medical links are still appearing and we are also referred as per the case officer.

To have an idea, will appreciate if you can respond to the following queries,

*Query 1 * You mentioned some days ago, about a mail from the case officer confirming that your medicals are referred and that there was a huge backlog at MOC. I also received similar mail from the same case officer. If this is the case, how come your medicals were reviewed so early last week by MOC and required undertaking from you?

* Query 2* You in your recent post mentioned that your medical link got disappeared last week and you seem to have submitted undertaking on last thurs. Did your link disappear and was replaced with "No Health..." before actually submitting the undertaking? If so, this indicates that the decision by case officer / MOC to ask for undertaking means actually *medical cleared*. Not sure if my son may also require undertaking by myself at a later stage and I may also get contacted by the case officer to submit the undertaking.

Will be extremely appreciative of your response.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

aamirrehman said:


> Hi Killerbee,
> 
> I am also relatively new at this forum and have been a silent reviewer. Have applied for 190 in June 2013 and had medicals with family on 1st Aug 2013. I also have same case officer as yours being JH.
> 
> ...


1) I don't know why it was cleared so fast thanks to God

2) my link changed before he sent a med undertaking form


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Friends, any idea on the permissible BP and sugar levels?

Thanks....


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

divyap said:


> Friends, any idea on the permissible BP and sugar levels?
> 
> Thanks....


"the Panel Member Instructions give the most in-depth overview what you can expect at the medicals and how certain conditions (diabetes, overweight, etc.) will be evaluated. It is the official guide provided to the panel doctors. "Quoted from* espresso *'s post.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Beee said:


> We r in the same position. I got a mail saying my meds are clear on August 7th but CO hasn't contacted us. Did u write to ur CO?


Hi Bee ,

You said you received an email on meds being cleared?so I assume your co mailed u right ?


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

divyap said:


> Friends, any idea on the permissible BP and sugar levels?
> 
> Thanks....


hi,any updates on ur case


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi Bee ,
> 
> You said you received an email on meds being cleared?so I assume your co mailed u right ?


No, it was from someone from the administration of Team 8. My CO is from team 8 Adelaide. I dunno whats up with my CO...


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

hi shreya,i am in the same situation my medicals got cleared on 19 august and i m still waiting for the co to contact me i dunno whats the prob earlier he said me on 12th uagust that only he is waiting for the medicals other all requirements are complete this is very frustrating


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

divyap said:


> Friends, any idea on the permissible BP and sugar levels?
> 
> Thanks....


are u suffering with high sugar ? will you mention in the declaration form ?


----------



## tonton (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi mates,

MOC is currently processing 10th July referred cases.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

tonton said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> MOC is currently processing 10th July referred cases.



Not bad ...my husbands reports were submitted to DOAC on 15 august and we think it might get referred ,no major medical problems ,but he was I guess graded B ,due to repeat test.

So we are close enough I guess


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tonton said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> MOC is currently processing 10th July referred cases.


How you informed mate? Share the source. Good news for all!


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

tonton said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> MOC is currently processing 10th July referred cases.


Oh thats a very positive news mate..my results were submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July..I have not heard from my CO..however, my medical links has not disappeared and it still shows "Organize your healt..." and all tests completed..

Does that mean referred? Even if is auto-referred, if it actually did, as i do not have any illness of serious concern in the past, nor major surgeries, i might hope to get it cleared next week, most likely.


----------



## tonton (Apr 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> How you informed mate? Share the source. Good news for all!




From my CO


----------



## tonton (Apr 16, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Oh thats a very positive news mate..my results were submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July..I have not heard from my CO..however, my medical links has not disappeared and it still shows "Organize your healt..." and all tests completed..
> 
> Does that mean referred? Even if is auto-referred, if it actually did, as i do not have any illness of serious concern in the past, nor major surgeries, i might hope to get it cleared next week, most likely.



Yes it was referred. You are in front of the queue.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi Bee ,
> 
> You said you received an email on meds being cleared?so I assume your co mailed u right ?


Yes he emailed me with an undertaking form


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Sanje said:


> are u suffering with high sugar ? will you mention in the declaration form ?


No.. I only have hypertension.. Dono if I should declare it. Plz advise


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> hi,any updates on ur case


No updates. Yet to get link.. Waiting for CO allocation..hope it resolves all probs


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

divyap said:


> No.. I only have hypertension.. Dono if I should declare it. Plz advise


well i advice that it would be a good idea to declare it if you're taking prescription meds for it


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

divyap said:


> No.. I only have hypertension.. Dono if I should declare it. Plz advise


I mean. I take medicines and my BP wil be normal if I take medicines. So should I still declare. During the examination, the level wil be normal... 
Plz advise


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

divyap said:


> I mean. I take medicines and my BP wil be normal if I take medicines. So should I still declare. During the examination, the level wil be normal...
> Plz advise


I think you should, no harm in informing them. Hypertension is a common disorder, and that won't stop u from getting your grant. Because they do blood tests, etc they might know that you're taking medication. And if you don't tell them that, it might have a negative effect on your application.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

divyap said:


> I mean. I take medicines and my BP wil be normal if I take medicines. So should I still declare. During the examination, the level wil be normal...
> Plz advise





Right now..........there is nothing to declare or inform until CO is assigned and asks you to do so..........BP....Migrane....cynus..........are common among some .........................Besides........as you already submitted your old chest x-ray........If am not wrong............wait for he instructions.................


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> I think you should, no harm in informing them. Hypertension is a common disorder, and that won't stop u from getting your grant. Because they do blood tests, etc they might know that you're taking medication. And if you don't tell them that, it might have a negative effect on your application.


Thanks mindfreak. 

About last two months i got medicine for cholesterol and now i have stopped that.

at that point, Do i need to declare that ?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Sanje said:


> Thanks mindfreak.
> 
> About last two months i got medicine for cholesterol and now i have stopped that.
> 
> at that point, Do i need to declare that ?


no need to if you've stopped it (i think)


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

so you just recently have stopped that the medicine..It would be wise to tell the doc before he starts his inspection on you. As they may find out from various tests, if its Ok you do not have to go through further tests


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

The problem with declaring hypertension is the associated need for heart checkup.. Which I ve already done and came out clean. This is purely work related stress thats causing hypertension as per my previous doctor.. But the panel doc might want further examine and might refer my case. 
This is the only worry..


:-(


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

I need an advise i confirmed from IOM center they told me that ours medicals are graded 'A'. 

should i ask CO about my medical clearance as on the day after medical my CO told me that ours medical has been referred.

Thanks


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

divyap said:


> The problem with declaring hypertension is the associated need for heart checkup.. Which I ve already done and came out clean. This is purely work related stress thats causing hypertension as per my previous doctor.. But the panel doc might want further examine and might refer my case.
> This is the only worry..
> 
> 
> :-(


Dont worry mate just go for routine check up, if they want any further tests etc they will do it. Shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I need an advise i confirmed from IOM center they told me that ours medicals are graded 'A'.
> 
> should i ask CO about my medical clearance as on the day after medical my CO told me that ours medical has been referred.
> 
> Thanks


nup, it may go negative impact to your Clinic. Just wait few weeks. You will get medicals cleared. :drum::drum:


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I need an advise i confirmed from IOM center they told me that ours medicals are graded 'A'.
> 
> should i ask CO about my medical clearance as on the day after medical my CO told me that ours medical has been referred.
> 
> Thanks


Hi ,

there is no strict guideline for medicals to get referred as such .even with A grade applicants from HR/or otherwise countries might get referred.I guess jus wait ,it wud be cleared soon


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> nup, it may go negative impact to your Clinic. Just wait few weeks. You will get medicals cleared. :drum::drum:


Thank you mate mithu93ku and shreya10. Will wait...


What if i just ask about the update of medical clearance???


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Thank you mate mithu93ku and shreya10. Will wait...
> 
> 
> What if i just ask about the update of medical clearance???


You would get updates from your e-visa page.
When your medicals link will disappear and get this message " No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship", your medicals are cleared.:fingerscrossed:
Rather, you might update your CO then.


----------



## brizi (Jul 26, 2013)

*Medical link disappeared*

Hi all,
We did our medicals on 22 august and on 26 the link disappeared and shows no health requirement for this person for this visa sub class.does it mean our medicals are not referred and they are cleared .secondly how would we know when a CO is assigned to us as we didnt recieve any email either.also i have seen on threads people mentioning there CO from Adelaide or Brisbane team.how do we know about it?any expertise pls share ur experience.

Thanks
Brizi


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

brizi said:


> Hi all,
> We did our medicals on 22 august and on 26 the link disappeared and shows no health requirement for this person for this visa sub class.does it mean our medicals are not referred and they are cleared .secondly how would we know when a CO is assigned to us as we didnt recieve any email either.also i have seen on threads people mentioning there CO from Adelaide or Brisbane team.how do we know about it?any expertise pls share ur experience.
> 
> Thanks
> Brizi


That means your meds have cleared, so no need to worry.

When a CO i assigned, he/she shall email you asking for further documents etc and that email shall have his team information on it as well.

Good luck!


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

*Adelaide Team 4 )):*

Hi,

My eMedical case was submitted to DIAC on 01/08/13.

Last week 23/08/13, my case officer informed me "I will look to finalise you visa application when I receive your health results".... Today 28/08/13, almost 2 weeks waiting.

eVisa: medical clearance status: 19/08/2013 "Required"...... Also, 19/08/13 the date I have allocated a case officer.

Please give me idea? Is Adelaide Team 4 so slow?

Please check my signature.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Onshore applicants get first priority..Good luck..i am running on 9th week. no CO yet


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Onshore applicants get first priority..Good luck..i am running on 9th week. no CO yet


I think mine is 489, they have prioritised my application... ( wish to get granted ... But now waiting for medical clearance... Already 2 weeks )):


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

*Hey guys*

What does it mean?

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

I got the checklist on 25th July and I submitted all the documents including medicals on Aug 03 2013. In the checklist, I was asked to take medicals for my wife and kid, but after submitting, I could see that health check is not required for them. However, All this while, my health status was showing as requested, but today when I checked it changed to 'not determined...". I am not sure how long its going to take further.. 

Can anyone share how long it took for you to get the visa after submitting medicals?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Can you please share your time lines ?

Your grant is next to your door. You can email to your CO for updates 



Sreejith_ said:


> I got the checklist on 25th July and I submitted all the documents including medicals on Aug 03 2013. In the checklist, I was asked to take medicals for my wife and kid, but after submitting, I could see that health check is not required for them. However, All this while, my health status was showing as requested, but today when I checked it changed to 'not determined...". I am not sure how long its going to take further..
> 
> Can anyone share how long it took for you to get the visa after submitting medicals?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> What does it mean?
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


That's just a system error, ignore it.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

guys any updates? Anyone whose meds have cleared recently? Please keep the forum updated as it helps the other members. Thanks


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Can you please share your time lines ?
> 
> Your grant is next to your door. You can email to your CO for updates



Hello,

thanks for your response..

My current Time line :

ACS: April-2013 | NSW SS: May-2013 | Visa Invitation: May-2013 | Visa Applied : June-2013 | CO: July-2013 | Med&PCC: 03-August-2013 | Grant : ??? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> guys any updates? Anyone whose meds have cleared recently? Please keep the forum updated as it helps the other members. Thanks


Hi mindfreak ,

My medicals have been cleared ,my husband had to do some repeat test and though the panel members said no issues ,but because of the repeat test thy were auto B referred.His link is still thr ,the results were submitted to DIAC on 15 aug.Does this means its referred ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

when were your medicals referred? also on 15th..they are cleared quite faast..


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> when were your medicals referred? also on 15th..they are cleared quite faast..


Hi ,

I dun knw if they are referred.All i know it was B graded and have been uploaded to DIAC on 15th august.And the link on evisa is still thr ?

So how do i find out if thy are referred or not ?any idea?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't you have a CO yet? wait for his mail...my medical link active for 40 days..i guess they are referred but no Co to contact..can only wait for his mail at the moment


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Our timelines are almost same 



Sreejith_ said:


> Hello,
> 
> thanks for your response..
> 
> ...


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys,

Wait is killing me...


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> Wait is killing me...


hang in there mate!


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi mindfreak ,
> 
> My medicals have been cleared ,my husband had to do some repeat test and though the panel members said no issues ,but because of the repeat test thy were auto B referred.His link is still thr ,the results were submitted to DIAC on 15 aug.Does this means its referred ?


More than likely the meds for your husband might be referred if a repeat test was conducted. Since they would want an MOC to look at the new results before clearing it. Don't worry, his meds will clear soon too. Keep us updated!


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> More than likely the meds for your husband might be referred if a repeat test was conducted. Since they would want an MOC to look at the new results before clearing it. Don't worry, his meds will clear soon too. Keep us updated!


Thanks mindfreak.I hope so ..will keep all posted and all the best to you as well.


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

My case is more complicated, by reading all comments.. I have done my medical on middle of May. On mid-July CO replied last saying medical is in a queue in Global Health and currently GH is looking into medical report done on april. Today is about end of Aug, still no update..just waiting. However, I rarely log on to my evisa and found "Organize your health exam" link is gone, instead "No health exam. is required ................" appears.. I dont know from when this change was made. can anyone give me some ideas, please ?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> My case is more complicated, by reading all comments.. I have done my medical on middle of May. On mid-July CO replied last saying medical is in a queue in Global Health and currently GH is looking into medical report done on april. Today is about end of Aug, still no update..just waiting. However, I rarely log on to my evisa and found "Organize your health exam" link is gone, instead "No health exam. is required ................" appears.. I dont know from when this change was made. can anyone give me some ideas, please ?


That means your meds have cleared. Send an email to your CO about this and ask him to advice you in regards to the matter - that way telling him that your meds have cleared and he should go ahead with the necessary proceedings in order to give you the grant.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Good it is assumed that your medical has been clear. That could be a system glitch as well but its normally considered that when medical link are disappeared medical are cleared because due to the analysis members have done.

So i assume that your medical are cleared now you can also check with your CO by email him/her.

Can you please share your time line as well so that other can get the idea



LionheartBD said:


> My case is more complicated, by reading all comments.. I have done my medical on middle of May. On mid-July CO replied last saying medical is in a queue in Global Health and currently GH is looking into medical report done on april. Today is about end of Aug, still no update..just waiting. However, I rarely log on to my evisa and found "Organize your health exam" link is gone, instead "No health exam. is required ................" appears.. I dont know from when this change was made. can anyone give me some ideas, please ?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

I am on the same boat as you guys (mindfreak, mithu and rocky) but i m at the end of that boat so hopping that our medical will be cleared soon. 





mindfreak said:


> hang in there mate!


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot,, dear friends Mindfreak & Expatdude... for your suggestions. I want to email to my CO but hesitating a bit, in case they think I am impatient  .... anyways, My timeline is :

ACS: Jun 2012 || NSW SS applied - 15 Nov 2012. received 20 March 2013. || Visa applied - 27 April. || CO: 30 April || Med - 16 May || Last reply from CO: 12 July || waiting . . .


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> Thanks a lot,, dear friends Mindfreak & Expatdude... for your suggestions. I want to email to my CO but hesitating a bit, in case they think I am impatient  .... anyways, My timeline is :
> 
> ACS: Jun 2012 || NSW SS applied - 15 Nov 2012. received 20 March 2013. || Visa applied - 27 April. || CO: 30 April || Med - 16 May || Last reply from CO: 12 July || waiting . . .


dont worry mate, send him an email. It's human behavior to forget about things - a reminder might go a long way


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> dont worry mate, send him an email. It's human behavior to forget about things - a reminder might go a long way


Ok,,, as you r encouraging.. I will send an email tomorrow.. and will let u know after getting any reply..


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Hi guys, my CO replied me today, saying it might take another two to three weeks for the medicals to be processed. check my timeline and have an idea about your case


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hi guys, my CO replied me today, saying it might take another two to three weeks for the medicals to be processed. check my timeline and have an idea about your case


that sounds about right.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

It means 2-3 weeks means in the mid of September :yell:



wifi said:


> Hi guys, my CO replied me today, saying it might take another two to three weeks for the medicals to be processed. check my timeline and have an idea about your case


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hi guys, my CO replied me today, saying it might take another two to three weeks for the medicals to be processed. check my timeline and have an idea about your case


Hello wifi,
When your medicals were uploaded? 
My status : see signature.


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello wifi,
> When your medicals were uploaded?
> My status : see signature.


 Medicals were uploaded on 11 th July, not sure if they were auto referred or not?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

I request every one if you guys (who have not yet) please put your time lines in signatures. It will give every one idea where the MOC has been reached.

Thanks


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hi guys, my CO replied me today, saying it might take another two to three weeks for the medicals to be processed. check my timeline and have an idea about your case


mine submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July. I guess they are auto-referred, still waiting for co mail


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Updated my signature ..


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

All offshore applicants ,
So wats the average time for clearing referred medicals ?2-4 weeks ?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> All offshore applicants ,
> So wats the average time for clearing referred medicals ?2-4 weeks ?


as of yesterday, they were clearing meds uploaded ~10th July


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> as of yesterday, they were clearing meds uploaded ~10th July


What about today and what will be tomorrow's status of MOC

Any idea ?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

expatdude said:


> What about today and what will be tomorrow's status of MOC
> 
> Any idea ?


No idea mate, will keep you guys updated as soon as my meds are cleared (they were submitted on 16th July, so perhaps late this week or early next week hopefully)


----------



## carolina_r (Jul 28, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> All offshore applicants ,
> So wats the average time for clearing referred medicals ?2-4 weeks ?


My medicals where referred on July 3 and I don't have news about it.
Be patient.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

carolina_r said:


> My medicals where referred on July 3 and I don't have news about it.
> Be patient.


are you able to tell us what message comes up on your eVisa app login? 

Is the "organise your...." link still active?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> No idea mate, will keep you guys updated as soon as my meds are cleared (they were submitted on 16th July, so perhaps late this week or early next week hopefully)


Dear mindfreak,
Tighten your seat belt and get ready for next week! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear mindfreak,
> Tighten your seat belt and get ready for next week! :fingerscrossed:


can't wait mate


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> can't wait mate


Simply understandable. Waiting killing me too.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear mindfreak,
Vijay 24 is the president and you should take the secretary for reunion at Perth.


----------



## carolina_r (Jul 28, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> are you able to tell us what message comes up on your eVisa app login?
> 
> Is the "organise your...." link still active?


Where can I see this message?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

carolina_r said:


> Where can I see this message?


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Login on this website with your TRN and password. What do u see below the document checklist?

Where it used to say "Organise your health examinations" - the link that used to be active.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear mindfreak,
> Vijay 24 is the president and you should take the secretary for reunion at Perth.


haha yeah mate i'm down for that! Would be good to see you guys in person.


----------



## carolina_r (Jul 28, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> Login on this website with your TRN and password. What do u see below the document checklist?
> 
> Where it used to say "Organise your health examinations" - the link that used to be active.


Mine say, for ALL applicants:
"Next steps
Not all evidence listed below may be required. Check the attachment checklist for guidance."

And:

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

carolina_r said:


> Mine say, for ALL applicants:
> "Next steps
> Not all evidence listed below may be required. Check the attachment checklist for guidance."
> 
> ...


That means your meds have cleared!!


----------



## carolina_r (Jul 28, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> That means your meds have cleared!!


☺Are you 100% sure??????


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

carolina_r said:


> ☺Are you 100% sure??????


Absolutely! You should send an email to your CO just to get a confirmation from his end as well


----------



## carolina_r (Jul 28, 2013)

carolina_r said:


> ☺Are you 100% sure??????


I will ask to my agent to contact the CO. I hope to have news about my visa!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

carolina_r said:


> I will ask to my agent to contact the CO. I hope to have news about my visa!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!


You're welcome. I hope u get great news about your visa from your agent. Good luck! and keep us all updated


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> No idea mate, will keep you guys updated as soon as my meds are cleared (they were submitted on 16th July, so perhaps late this week or early next week hopefully)


All the best mate. I hope we all get meds clear asap. Hoping ur ll clear in this week


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

expatdude said:


> All the best mate. I hope we all get meds clear asap. Hoping ur ll clear in this week


thanks mate i would be very happy if that happens, atleast i will be able to get better sleep once that happens haha


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

any news for today's medicals ?


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

expatdude said:


> any news for today's medicals ?


Nothing for me


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Mates,

Got my grant today after a long wait and twists in the tales. Thanks for all your support and wishes and wish you all a speedy grant.

My timelines are at my signature. 

Regards,
vjf


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Mates,
> 
> Got my grant today after a long wait and twists in the tales. Thanks for all your support and wishes and wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> ...


Congrats vjferny!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:

Could you share when your medicals were cleared? Then we might get the scenario of dates MOC clearance of medicals!


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Next week I will be running on the 10th week..Calling DIAC tomorrow...

Hope meds get cleared next weekend.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Mates,
> 
> Got my grant today after a long wait and twists in the tales. Thanks for all your support and wishes and wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and have a nice life ahead..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Next week I will be running on the 10th week..Calling DIAC tomorrow...
> 
> Hope meds get cleared next weekend.


You must call ! This is just unfair! 
At Least you have the right to know your CO.


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats vjferny!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> Could you share when your medicals were cleared? Then we might get the scenario of dates MOC clearance of medicals!


Thank you! I dont know when was that cleared, but they asked me for form 815 on 16th of Aug. That implies that the MOC gave green signal. I did my additional test on 11th June. Its 11th June medicals on 16th of Aug.


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

vjferny said:


> Thank you! I dont know when was that cleared, but they asked me for form 815 on 16th of Aug. That implies that the MOC gave green signal. I did my additional test on 11th June. Its 11th June medicals on 16th of Aug.


Congrats vjferny.

i have submitted health undertaking on 23rd July but still waiting.Have you claimed point for work experience? Thanks


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

GulPak said:


> Congrats vjferny.
> 
> i have submitted health undertaking on 23rd July but still waiting.Have you claimed point for work experience? Thanks


Yes I do. You may want to talk to the CO or DIAC to understand what is holding them in finalizing their decision.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You must call ! This is just unfair!
> At Least you have the right to know your CO.


maybe they :closed_2: my file foreverainkiller:


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Many many congrats dear...



vjferny said:


> Mates,
> 
> Got my grant today after a long wait and twists in the tales. Thanks for all your support and wishes and wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi mindfreak and mithu... Have sent PM to you... Plz reply... Need your suggestion...
TIA
Mjt


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mjt said:


> Hi mindfreak and mithu... Have sent PM to you... Plz reply... Need your suggestion...
> TIA
> Mjt


Replied!


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Replied as well.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> maybe they :closed_2: my file foreverainkiller:


I am quite sure u have a CO by now, its a good idea to call them tomorrow. Let us know what they tell you, and also ask them about your meds.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

no updates on my end sadly, the "organize your..." link it still active on my account. I will be ecstatic if i clears up tomorrow  atleast i can chill out during the weekend.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> I am quite sure u have a CO by now, its a good idea to call them tomorrow. Let us know what they tell you, and also ask them about your meds.


Dear *mindfreak* and *Rocky Balboa*,
If you get medicals status cleared, then we might get the date of MOC clearance. Keep posting on this .


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Replied!


Hi mithu... Thanks for reply... Hve sent another PM... Plz reply...

Thanks
Mjt


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mjt said:


> Hi mithu... Thanks for reply... Hve sent another PM... Plz reply...
> 
> Thanks
> Mjt


Replied again!


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey mindfreak and mithu.... So sorry to ask you again... Have sent PM to both again... Plz reply...

TIA
MJT


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Replied as well.


Please reply again...
TIA
Mjt


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *mindfreak* and *Rocky Balboa*,
> If you get medicals status cleared, then we might get the date of MOC clearance. Keep posting on this .


I surely would mate


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> dont worry mate, send him an email. It's human behavior to forget about things - a reminder might go a long way


Dear Mindfreak,

Last night I sent an email to my CO thinking their weekend is ahead so, they will be in a holiday mood  and my email may come with a quick reply. and yes it is  ....I woke up and check my email and found my desired email.... MEDICALS ALL CLEARED. One more step now,,to pay 2nd installment for my mom...

many thanks guys.... and Mindfreak thanks especially to you for encouraging me to remind them, they really r human and forget things like us 

Wishing all the best for all and thanks again to them who always keep us up to date with valuable suggestions. this is a great site, I must say...


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> Dear Mindfreak,
> 
> Last night I sent an email to my CO thinking their weekend is ahead so, they will be in a holiday mood  and my email may come with a quick reply. and yes it is  ....I woke up and check my email and found my desired email.... MEDICALS ALL CLEARED. One more step now,,to pay 2nd installment for my mom...
> 
> ...


I did email my CO as u did... But she ignore me )):

Evisa: medical clearance 19/07/13 required and oganise health... Is still active... 

Is 19/8/13 the date referred to moc?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> Dear Mindfreak,
> 
> Last night I sent an email to my CO thinking their weekend is ahead so, they will be in a holiday mood  and my email may come with a quick reply. and yes it is  ....I woke up and check my email and found my desired email.... MEDICALS ALL CLEARED. One more step now,,to pay 2nd installment for my mom...
> 
> ...


BRAVO!!! I am so glad I could help, one more hurdle out of the way. Grant anytime soon for you now. Keep us in the loop


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> I did email my CO as u did... But she ignore me )):
> 
> Evisa: medical clearance 19/07/13 required and oganise health... Is still active...
> 
> Is 19/8/13 the date referred to moc?


what's the date your meds were submitted to the DIAC?


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> what's the date your meds were submitted to the DIAC?


My eMedical case was submitted to DIAC on 1/8/13. I have done the physically medical examinations on 26/7/13.

Do we count from the date submitting to DIAC?
My CO states "we are waiting for the health results"


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> My eMedical case was submitted to DIAC on 1/8/13. I have done the physically medical examinations on 26/7/13.
> 
> Do we count from the date submitting to DIAC?
> My CO states "we are waiting for the health results"


Well most likely your results might have auto-referred as well, so its a good idea to take the date the meds were submitted to the DIAC as a good basis to forecast as to when you can expect to get your meds cleared.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Well most likely your results might have auto-referred as well, so its a good idea to take the date the meds were submitted to the DIAC as a good basis to forecast as to when you can expect to get your meds cleared.


So, as we can see, most people will get med clearance within a month.

Today 30/8... I am already waiting for 30 days )):


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Well most likely your results might have auto-referred as well, so its a good idea to take the date the meds were submitted to the DIAC as a good basis to forecast as to when you can expect to get your meds cleared.


What do you think about my med clearance whilst my meds were submitted to DIAC on 1/8/13?

I mean when I will have it cleared since 1/8/13


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> So, as we can see, most people will get med clearance within a month.
> 
> Today 30/8... I am already waiting for 30 days )):


well its not a rule of thumb to assume that it will take 30 days to clear - it may or it may not based on the number of meds that get submitted to the DIAC and how many of them get referred...Couple of days ago, they were processing meds submitted to the DIAC ~10th July (as informed by a member of this forum)


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

LionheartBD said:


> Dear Mindfreak,
> 
> Last night I sent an email to my CO thinking their weekend is ahead so, they will be in a holiday mood  and my email may come with a quick reply. and yes it is  ....I woke up and check my email and found my desired email.... MEDICALS ALL CLEARED. One more step now,,to pay 2nd installment for my mom...
> 
> ...


Congratulations LionHeartBD, 

May we know your timeline? Were your meds referred date or cleared date?

Thanks,


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> Dear Mindfreak,
> 
> Last night I sent an email to my CO thinking their weekend is ahead so, they will be in a holiday mood  and my email may come with a quick reply. and yes it is  ....I woke up and check my email and found my desired email.... MEDICALS ALL CLEARED. One more step now,,to pay 2nd installment for my mom...
> 
> ...


Could you share your timeline here?


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Could you share your timeline here?


My Timeline : 

ACS: Jun 2012 || NSW SS applied - 15 Nov 2012. received 20 March 2013. || Visa applied - 27 April. || CO: 30 April || Med - 16 May || Last reply from CO: 12 July || CO replied again today: Medicals are Cleared || 2nd Installment to be paid now .... and then hoping


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> BRAVO!!! I am so glad I could help, one more hurdle out of the way. Grant anytime soon for you now. Keep us in the loop


Thanks dude... will keep u update for the rest :thumb:


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Congratulations LionHeartBD,
> 
> May we know your timeline? Were your meds referred date or cleared date?
> 
> Thanks,


My medical was with Global Health so far I know. I did my medical only once and that was in 16th May. My CO on 12 July, said that medical is in a Queue to be processed and currently Global health is (was) processing 14-April medicals ... after that today got the confirmation email.

My Timeline:

ACS: Jun 2012 || NSW SS applied - 15 Nov 2012 || NSW SS received 20 March 2013. || Visa applied - 27 April. || CO: 30 April || Med - 16 May || Last reply from CO: 12 July || CO replied again today: Medicals are Cleared || 2nd Installment to be paid now .... and then hoping lane: insha Allah...


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

LionheartBD said:


> My medical was with Global Health so far I know. I did my medical only once and that was in 16th May. My CO on 12 July, said that medical is in a Queue to be processed and currently Global health is (was) processing 14-April medicals ... after that today got the confirmation email.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> ACS: Jun 2012 || NSW SS applied - 15 Nov 2012 || NSW SS received 20 March 2013. || Visa applied - 27 April. || CO: 30 April || Med - 16 May || Last reply from CO: 12 July || CO replied again today: Medicals are Cleared || 2nd Installment to be paid now .... and then hoping lane: insha Allah...


Thank you very much... HOpe more meds to be cleared next week.. 

Does anyone know what week/month DIAC/MOC is processing meds now?

Thanks,


----------



## brizi (Jul 26, 2013)

*Medical refered or not*

Hi all,
W did our medicas on 20 aug and on 22 organise your medical link disappeared for my 2 kids and on 26 aug diac recieved medical for us as well and same day link disappeared for my wife and mine aswell.today when i checked mt evisa page this is what it was showing.
The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

W have not been alloted a CO yet.any ideas what can be assumed for this referred,cleared or anything else.pls sharev ur experiences.
PSrganise your medical link is not active anymore for any of the member and this status shows for 4 of us.

Thanks
Brizi


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

brizi said:


> Hi all,
> W did our medicas on 20 aug and on 22 organise your medical link disappeared for my 2 kids and on 26 aug diac recieved medical for us as well and same day link disappeared for my wife and mine aswell.today when i checked mt evisa page this is what it was showing.
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> ...


It is a system glitch and will disappear soon! :drum::drum:
Don't worry! Your medicals are cleared!


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats bro. I have similar case as you have once our medical got clear I will also need to pay second installment. Please keep me posting about how did they ask you and how did you paid second installment.




LionheartBD said:


> My Timeline :
> 
> ACS: Jun 2012 || NSW SS applied - 15 Nov 2012. received 20 March 2013. || Visa applied - 27 April. || CO: 30 April || Med - 16 May || Last reply from CO: 12 July || CO replied again today: Medicals are Cleared || 2nd Installment to be paid now .... and then hoping


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

hi guys,

can i urge all the people on this forum to send a courteous email to their COs to find out what date are the MOC processing their meds currently? So hopefully, we'll have a few replies by earlier next week, and it shall give us a good idea on when to expect ours to get cleared. 

I have sent an email to my CO today asking him the same, and it would be nice to get other COs' opinions as well. Hope u guys like the idea  Will share what my CO replies as soon as I hear from him.


----------



## brizi (Jul 26, 2013)

hi mithu,
thanks for the spontanious reply.you are right its seems a system glitch.it has come back to previous message no medical required for this visa subclass.would you mind me asking you how could you be so sure that its a sign or cleared medical.
seems everybody is more concerned of there visa status but i pray u get your grant very soon.tk care and thanks once again for the reply

brizi


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

brizi said:


> hi mithu,
> thanks for the spontanious reply.you are right its seems a system glitch.it has come back to previous message no medical required for this visa subclass.would you mind me asking you how could you be so sure that its a sign or cleared medical.
> seems everybody is more concerned of there visa status but i pray u get your grant very soon.tk care and thanks once again for the reply
> 
> brizi


Hello *brizi*,
Thanks for your sweet words! 
I am observing the forum and also my friends since last six months. From this experience, I told you your medicals are cleared. And YES it is.:drum::drum:


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

is there any one else on this forum who has lodged 489 subsequent entrant application or regional 489 visa please reply me thanx


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi all ,

So i got contact by the CO asked for -
Birth Certificate and Marriage Certificate for both
Work Evidence -Payslips,Bank statements and Tax docs for me.
Health Evidence for hubby.

He has already done his medicals and uploaded to diac on 15th August ,so have sent CO the medical receipts .
I have asked the agent to request the CO status on hubby medicals as in if thy are referred and if yes how long will it take?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> So i got contact by the CO asked for -
> Birth Certificate and Marriage Certificate for both
> ...


same happened in my case where my CO asked me to get my meds done even though my meds were completed. I was later informed that my meds were referred, could be the same case with your husband as well unfortunately.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> same happened in my case where my CO asked me to get my meds done even though my meds were completed. I was later informed that my meds were referred, could be the same case with your husband as well unfortunately.


Bro no update for ur med?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Bro no update for ur med?


no mate, the link still active on my eVisa application. Hoping to be cleared next week.


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

mindfreak said:


> hi guys,
> 
> can i urge all the people on this forum to send a courteous email to their COs to find out what date are the MOC processing their meds currently? So hopefully, we'll have a few replies by earlier next week, and it shall give us a good idea on when to expect ours to get cleared.
> 
> I have sent an email to my CO today asking him the same, and it would be nice to get other COs' opinions as well. Hope u guys like the idea  Will share what my CO replies as soon as I hear from him.


Great Idea . I am going to mail it today and request to all expats members to do the same


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

mindfreak said:


> hi guys,
> 
> can i urge all the people on this forum to send a courteous email to their COs to find out what date are the MOC processing their meds currently? So hopefully, we'll have a few replies by earlier next week, and it shall give us a good idea on when to expect ours to get cleared.
> 
> I have sent an email to my CO today asking him the same, and it would be nice to get other COs' opinions as well. Hope u guys like the idea  Will share what my CO replies as soon as I hear from him.


Great Idea . I am going to mail it today and request to all expats members to do the same


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

My medical was uploaded on Aug 07 but not yet received any email from CO and my status is still "Organize your health examinations". Any one can tell me how would I know rather medical is clear or referred to MOC?:frusty:


----------



## carolina_r (Jul 28, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> no mate, the link still active on my eVisa application. Hoping to be cleared next week.


What do you mean with active?

Thanks!!


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

carolina_r said:


> What do you mean with active?
> 
> Thanks!!


By active, I mean it still appears on my account.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> no mate, the link still active on my eVisa application. Hoping to be cleared next week.


I think u should email ur co for meds update


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

showib49 said:


> My medical was uploaded on Aug 07 but not yet received any email from CO and my status is still "Organize your health examinations". Any one can tell me how would I know rather medical is clear or referred to MOC?:frusty:


Wait n be patience if referred u ll need to wait. Currently they r processing july cases


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

*Waiting and impatience*

Guys, 

My eMed case was submitted to Diac on 1/8/13 (auto-referred).

CO says she is waiting for my health results then finalise my 489 application.

Once meds are cleared, visa is granted.

CO emailed me: please be patient whilst we are waiting for the results.

Diac seems to ignore us... They may limit the number of visa grants per months.... )):


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I think u should email ur co for meds update


I've already done that yesterday.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

san89 said:


> hi RNAauusie
> 
> can u kindly tell me that u ve applied 489 regional sponsorship visa or family sponsored 489 i ve done my med and thy r finalized on 19 aug and m waiting for grant m a 489 subsequent entrant applicant


Hi,

I have applied for 489 NSW state sponsorship. See my below timeline please.

My CO informed that "I will look to finalise your application when I receive your health results" 

Other emails "please be patient whilst we are waiting for the results" and "do not need to email everyday for an update" )):


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

san89 said:


> yup this is what my co told me aswell now he has got my finalized medical results on 19th august and i m waiting for grant but from 2 weeks no update u said that they may limit the number of grants per month i couldnt get that point can thy hold our grant m worried when everything is finalized at the end if thy say no wait for the next year to get visa is it possible really worried


1/ Please share me your timeline... 
2/ what is ur current visa subclass?
And 3/ where is ur location now? (in or outside Oz)


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

i ve applied for 489 subsequent entrant visa on 4th feb 2013 got co on 4 june medicals done on 20th june reffred on 28th june and got cleared from moc on 19th august my husband is in austrailia on 475 regional visa m a subsequent entrant n m outside austrailia


----------



## san89 (Jul 8, 2013)

489 subsequent entrant is my current visa class now

regards


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

san89 said:


> i ve applied for 489 subsequent entrant visa on 4th feb 2013 got co on 4 june medicals done on 20th june reffred on 28th june and got cleared from moc on 19th august my husband is in austrailia on 475 regional visa m a subsequent entrant n m outside austrailia


Dont worry about the gossip regarding maximum 489 visa grant.

DIAC has prioritised RSMS, then employer sponsored visa, state sponsored visa, then other skilled visa (u r the case here) and other...

They are still inviting people every months up to 100 applicants for 489 visa... It means there is no limitation of 489 grant. They just slow down your application due to u r not on the prioritising lists, buddy... 

Calm down...


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

san89 said:


> i hope so i ll call my co on monday and ll tell u about the updates thank u soo much for ur help


Look at my case...

I have CO within 4 weeks (state sponsored visa on priority list GROUP 3, allocation will be within 3 weeks)

CO sent me email saying: my PCC expired in 2012... Then i sent to clarify it, she says oh, it will expire next year 2014...

U see, CO will be confused too because of high volume of applications and pressure.

Nah, u r just not on their priority process... Calm down and ask CO who will tell u to wait again... 

MY CASE is awaiting the health clearance, if it is cleared, 489 visa will be granted.

My NSW state sponsorship will expire on 25/9/13.... Not 1/9, there is 24 days for my CO to grant my visa if my meds are cleared. My grant is DUE by 25/9/13


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

san89 said:


> btw if u r already in aus then y u need to apply for 489 visa u ve wrote ur location aus???????????


I was on student visa.

Now I am applying for 489 ( 

If I have 5 more weeks working experience as a registered nurse in Australia, i will qualify 190 visa (


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

san89 said:


> i ve completed every documentation even i ve got my medicals cleared last time i ve called co on 12 aug he said that dun worry everything is fine just waiting for ur medicals to get final now its been two weeks med are finalized bt no contact from co for grant


Your CO will consider the number of 489 grants. Also, he will need DIAC grant list and priority.

For example, today max 489 grant is 10, tomorrow is 5, other is 20... We are all in the queue as long as we have met their visa requirements.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

You said that your NSW is expiring on 25/9/13. Did NSW wrote in their letter. As far as I am on 190 subclass once i have lodged my case/application there is no concern of the state sponsorship expiration it is only concerned till the application's lodge.

Afraid about your 489 if it will expire on the mentioned date then diac will definitely have to reach some conclusion.



RNAussie said:


> Look at my case...
> 
> I have CO within 4 weeks (state sponsored visa on priority list GROUP 3, allocation will be within 3 weeks)
> 
> ...


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> I've already done that yesterday.


I am sure your CO will reply with the meds clearance note .


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> You said that your NSW is expiring on 25/9/13. Did NSW wrote in their letter. As far as I am on 190 subclass once i have lodged my case/application there is no concern of the state sponsorship expiration it is only concerned till the application's lodge.
> 
> Afraid about your 489 if it will expire on the mentioned date then diac will definitely have to reach some conclusion.


Look at my timeline and the case.

when I have received my NSW 489 sponsorship letter that indicates the sponsorship is valid until 25 Sep 2013.

How long did they put there in ur approval letter of nsw sponsorship?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I am sure your CO will reply with the meds clearance note .


hopefully


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> hopefully


I hope so.

Do u receive the letter indicating the same: "the sponsorship in valid until xx/xx/xxxx"?

Please share and see the attached


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> I hope so.
> 
> Do u receive the letter indicating the same: "the sponsorship in valid until xx/xx/xxxx"?
> 
> Please share and see the attached


was that aimed at me?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi all ,

Can one with an agent mail the CO directly?I guess no.
anybody with AD Team 8 ?

Also ,cant we zip and send all docs.I have been asked alot of documents majorly salary slips and all .My agent plans to send multiple emails with various atatchments ,as cant send all in one email .

Thanks ,
Sharayu


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Can one with an agent mail the CO directly?I guess no.
> anybody with AD Team 8 ?
> ...


I sent in multiple emails pdf n scan images. I did not send in zip because co might not bother to use winzip or winrar so I preferred to send without zip. So it fine if u send document in multiple email.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just applied for 190 application and wanted to get ready to organise my medical. So filled up my emedical request online. But the reference it generated, showing my previous passport details in stead of the current one. Any one has faced similar kind of problem???? Or have any idea how can I rectify it, as I don't want to wait for my co to assign and then do it. Please share. Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just applied for 190 application and wanted to get ready to organise my medical. So filled up my emedical request online. But the reference it generated, showing my previous passport details in stead of the current one. Any one has faced similar kind of problem???? Or have any idea how can I rectify it, as I don't want to wait for my co to assign and then do it. Please share. Thanks.


Yes you can complete your medicals and you should carry both passport there.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

new week tomorrow, so excited  hopefully meds are cleared this week. Good luck guys.


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Hey guys
I just checked the status of medicals, its saying No Health exam required bla bla...strange thing is the status changed on either saturday or sunday, do you guys think it is a system glitch or should i mail my CO about it...status change on weekends seems a bit weird


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hey guys
> I just checked the status of medicals, its saying No Health exam required bla bla...strange thing is the status changed on either saturday or sunday, do you guys think it is a system glitch or should i mail my CO about it...status change on weekends seems a bit weird


when were ur meds submitted to the DIAC wifi? I dont think it's a system glitch. Perhaps your meds were cleared on friday, and it started reflecting on your account during the weekend - could happen i suppose.


----------



## EngrMalik (Sep 1, 2013)

*Medicals for 176 Visa*

Dear friends,

Would you please help me and provide some info on the medical examination through eHealth system. I am from Pakistan. My case officer gave me Health Examination List containing HAP IDs of me and my family. However panel physicians are unable to log on to my details and the 28 days deadline given by DIAC is going to over sooner. Panel physician says I should consult my case officer but case officer says panel physician can log in through HAP IDs provided by my case officer.

I don't know what to do now. Would you guys please guide me.

Thanks and regards,

Malik


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

EngrMalik said:


> *Medicals for 176 Visa*
> 
> Dear friends,
> 
> ...


Perhaps get your CO to generate a referral letter for you that you can show at the panel clinic. Moreover, just check again if you're giving them the right HAP ID. You may also provide your TRN number as well. Hopefully, that shall do it. Good luck!


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Perhaps get your CO to generate a referral letter for you that you can show at the panel clinic. Moreover, just check again if you're giving them the right HAP ID. You may also provide your TRN number as well. Hopefully, that shall do it. Good luck!


When were u emedicals submitted to diac?

Mine is 1/8/13, awaiting med clearance... So impatient


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Guys here's an update: 

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

Absolutely ecstatic to see this, the DIAC is clearing up meds really really quickly now. Hoping for a grant real soon


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Guys here's an update:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> Absolutely ecstatic to see this, the DIAC is clearing up meds really really quickly now. Hoping for a grant real soon


I am happy and envy you

Hope to see mine too


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> I am happy and envy you
> 
> Hope to see mine too


you will get it by next week  or even earlier


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Guys here's an update:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> Absolutely ecstatic to see this, the DIAC is clearing up meds really really quickly now. Hoping for a grant real soon


Great news mate. Just informed CO by an e-mail about the change. I think CO would not take anytime to give grant!
For this reason I was looking for you.
From now on Go to sleep early till your grant!


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Great news mate. Just informed CO by an e-mail about the change. I think CO would not take anytime to give grant!
> For this reason I was looking for you.
> From now on Go to sleep early till your grant!


haha thanks mithu, its so hard going early to bed these days. Will surely try it tonight, but it would be incredible if i get a grant before 12 noon today


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Guys here's an update:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> Absolutely ecstatic to see this, the DIAC is clearing up meds really really quickly now. Hoping for a grant real soon


I hope you will grant this week. Advance congragulations.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Great news mate. Just informed CO by an e-mail about the change. I think CO would not take anytime to give grant!
> For this reason I was looking for you.
> From now on Go to sleep early till your grant!


Mithu93ku

Were you meds submitted to diac on 28/7 (referred)?

Today 2/9 u have received "no health exam... link" ?

Wow thats quick...

So, did medical clearance status move from "required" to "received"???

Mine was submitted on 1/8 )):


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> haha thanks mithu, its so hard going early to bed these days. Will surely try it tonight, but it would be incredible if i get a grant before 12 noon today


Lets us see what happen and keep posting here!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Mithu93ku
> 
> Were you meds submitted to diac on 28/7 (referred)?
> 
> ...


It is not mine Mate. It is mindfreak's good news! I was just wishing mindfreak and some error you may find as trying to post fast here.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> It is not mine Mate. It is mindfreak's good news! I was just wishing mindfreak and some error you may find as trying to post fast here.


Hahah ( i thought urs as u posted: just informED CO.... in previous post ( hahaah

I hate the waiting games of medical clearance

... My CO says: she will finalise my application when receiving med results... But it seems long time to get clearance and grants )):


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Guys here's an update:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> Absolutely ecstatic to see this, the DIAC is clearing up meds really really quickly now. Hoping for a grant real soon


Mindfreak,

Did the med clearance status in eVisa changing from required to received when I have seen No Health Exam....


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Mindfreak,
> 
> Did the med clearance status in eVisa changing from required to received when I have seen No Health Exam....


it's been "received" since earlier last week coz that's when i uploaded my medical information sheet with my HAP ID details etc - I don't worry about that one too much.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> it's been "received" since earlier last week coz that's when i uploaded my medical information sheet with my HAP ID details etc - I don't worry about that one too much.


Actually i think the CO updated our "no health exam... link on eVisa. So they are aware and we need to remind by email to get granted asap ( haha tell us ur stories and success after granting


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Actually i think the CO updated our "no health exam... link on eVisa. So they are aware and we need to remind by email to get granted asap ( haha tell us ur stories and success after granting


I don't think it's the CO who does that, i think it gets reflected on one's account automatically once the MOC clears the results on their end.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi guys, 
i completed meds couple of days ago and clinic submitted the data on the same day. Organize health link still appears and as i check the link and click the button print fact sheet another pdf opens and bellow details appear 
*
Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.
If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered your case.
*
does it mean my case has been referred??

thanks in advance!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> I don't think it's the CO who does that, i think it gets reflected on one's account automatically once the MOC clears the results on their end.


You are right mindfreak. One query.... your medicals date is July 09..... referred date is july 16....... what is your medicals uploaded date?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You are right mindfreak. One query.... your medicals date is July 09..... referred date is july 16....... what is your medicals uploaded date?


16th July is when it was submitted to the DIAC (so i assumed that's when it may have been referred)


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

rahu said:


> Hi guys,
> i completed meds couple of days ago and clinic submitted the data on the same day. Organize health link still appears and as i check the link and click the button print fact sheet another pdf opens and bellow details appear
> *
> Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.
> ...


give it a week or so before you jump to any conclusions, it takes a few days for these changes to come into effect on your eVisa application.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rahu said:


> Hi guys,
> i completed meds couple of days ago and clinic submitted the data on the same day. Organize health link still appears and as i check the link and click the button print fact sheet another pdf opens and bellow details appear
> *
> Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.
> ...


Sorry to say, Yes medicals have been referred to MOC.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy molly! I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> 16th July is when it was submitted to the DIAC (so i assumed that's when it may have been referred)


Dear Mindfreak,

As per our converse in PM, we wished each other to get the medical to be cleared on the same day since our medicals had been uploaded on the same date. 

I had past medical history. So, I was highly worried my medical would not be cleared fully, but have to sign form 815.

Happy to inform that just now my e-visa page is showing:

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy molly! I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.



Dear friend,

Tons of Congratulations!!!


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy molly! I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


congrats yo!!!!!!:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Dear Mates,

Today my referred medical has been cleared.
I uploaded PCC and additional documents several days ago ( please see signature), but these are still showing TRIM in evisa page. After uploading I sent mail to my CO, but did not receive reply.

Will I write CO informing clearance of my medical?

Please advise regarding this.


----------



## carolina_r (Jul 28, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy molly! I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mindfreak,
> 
> As per our converse in PM, we wished each other to get the medical to be cleared on the same day since our medicals had been uploaded on the same date.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate, a grant is on your way now!!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy molly! I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


Congratulation mate again! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:
Hope, will see you at Perth.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Today my referred medical has been cleared.
> I uploaded PCC and additional documents several days ago ( please see signature), but these are still showing TRIM in evisa page. After uploading I sent mail to my CO, but did not receive reply.
> ...


Don't waste time mate! Follow mindfreak and get your grant today!


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy molly! I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


Woww ..congrats ..so on an average i wud say i and a half month waith for referred medicals ..

Btw whats AU FPC in ur timeline ?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Woww ..congrats ..so on an average i wud say i and a half month waith for referred medicals ..
> 
> Btw whats AU FPC in ur timeline ?


I had to submit an Australian Federal Police Clearance (since I've stayed in Australia for 5 years)


----------



## soumyo11 (Aug 21, 2013)

One quick question guys on medicals ..

Did my medicals on 24th Aug from Fortis Bangalore. Hospital tells me that they cleared mine & wife's & uploaded it on 30th for me & 31st for the kids.

Today I see on the evisa page that for me & wife it says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" Does this mean that my meds are cleared or CO will check and then only mark it as clear ?

Also, for my kids, it still shows up the organize your health link....May be it'll take a day more....

Thoughts ???

God give me patience ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Sorry to say, Yes medicals have been referred to MOC.


May not be completely true. My son's health information sheet had exactly same line after he completed his medicals. In about 2-3 days, his "Organize health.." link disappeared. I am assuming that his medical was auto cleared. 

I think the only way to find out if your medicals have been referred is by asking CO.


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy molly! I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.



Congrats mate  Finally you are lane:


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Don't waste time mate! Follow mindfreak and get your grant today!


Hi Mithu93ku ,So I guess u are the nxt in row to get ur medicals cleared.
My hubby did on 15 August ..still link thr so assuming auto referred.


----------



## carolina_r (Jul 28, 2013)

I Just want to share with you that I got granted!!! I can't believe it!!

Please don't give up!! Your granted can be the next one!!!! 

Thank you for sharing your experiences, since I served as a guide in this process.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

carolina_r said:


> I Just want to share with you that I got granted!!! I can't believe it!!
> 
> Please don't give up!! Your granted can be the next one!!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences, since I served as a guide in this process.


Congrats Carolina..ur timeline pls?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tihor said:


> May not be completely true. My son's health information sheet had exactly same line after he completed his medicals. In about 2-3 days, his "Organize health.." link disappeared. I am assuming that his medical was auto cleared.
> 
> I think the only way to find out if your medicals have been referred is by asking CO.


You are absolutely right to ask CO about medicals status confirmation. We can just guess about medicals status by getting experience from thread members. I am not confirming anybody's medical status, just sharing opinion.
Don't want to hurt anybody!


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You are absolutely right to ask CO about medicals status confirmation. We can just guess about medicals status by getting experience from thread members. I am not confirming anybody's medical status, just sharing opinion.
> Don't want to hurt anybody!


I completely understand. No problemo! We are here to help each other..


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

carolina_r said:


> I Just want to share with you that I got granted!!! I can't believe it!!
> 
> Please don't give up!! Your granted can be the next one!!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences, since I served as a guide in this process.


Congratulations Carolina, wish you a great future!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

carolina_r said:


> I Just want to share with you that I got granted!!! I can't believe it!!
> 
> Please don't give up!! Your granted can be the next one!!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences, since I served as a guide in this process.


Congrats Mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi Mithu93ku ,So I guess u are the nxt in row to get ur medicals cleared.
> My hubby did on 15 August ..still link thr so assuming auto referred.


Today, MOC is clearing 16th july medicals as informed from *mindfreak* and *raminbdjp*. I am 12 days behind!


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

carolina_r said:


> I Just want to share with you that I got granted!!! I can't believe it!!
> 
> Please don't give up!! Your granted can be the next one!!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences, since I served as a guide in this process.


Congratz mate... May we know your timeline? meds referred, cleared, uploaded? 

Thanks.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Today, MOC is clearing 16th july medicals as informed from *mindfreak* and *raminbdjp*. I am 12 days behind!


I am 15 days behind )


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> I am 15 days behind )


Timeframe is very close for both of us!:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome yaar very happy to see that you atleast got direct grant instead of medical clearance note.

Many many congrats... Now its our turn .... wait it killing....

If you do not mind can you PM me your skype or gmail ? wishing to see you in AUS



mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy molly! I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome and congrats to you, Another great news can you please share you time line ?



carolina_r said:


> I Just want to share with you that I got granted!!! I can't believe it!!
> 
> Please don't give up!! Your granted can be the next one!!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences, since I served as a guide in this process.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Mithu tighten your seat belt now turn is our... 



mithu93ku said:


> Timeframe is very close for both of us!:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Timeframe is very close for both of us!:hug::hug::hug:


MOC is very fast now. So, next week you will get both medical clearance and grant.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

I am planning to send an email about medical clearance to my CO in this week.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I am planning to send an email about medical clearance to my CO in this week.


No. Your medicals will clear next week highest. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Then in e-visa page you will see "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." :drum::drum:

After then you could e-mail your CO. Don't disturb our dearest COs unnecessarily.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> No. Your medicals will clear next week highest. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Then in e-visa page you will see "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." :drum::drum:
> 
> After then you could e-mail your CO. Don't disturb our dearest COs unnecessarily.



Haha...


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Haha...


Count me in to ..15 Aug medicals uploaded ..Today going to send a bunch of documents and 1221 form requested by CO .

Will check the status of Medicals as well ?Fingers crossed.


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Hey mindfreak, congrats bro, you did it, cheers and have fun


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> No. Your medicals will clear next week highest. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Then in e-visa page you will see "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." :drum::drum:
> 
> After then you could e-mail your CO. Don't disturb our dearest COs unnecessarily.


Hi mithu
No medical required.... Showing on my evisa, i ve sent email to my CO. mine were referred on 26th, so yours r not too far as well. Good luck


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Count me in to ..15 Aug medicals uploaded ..Today going to send a bunch of documents and 1221 form requested by CO .
> 
> Will check the status of Medicals as well ?Fingers crossed.


We all needs prays...


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh my GOD. Congrats your making our hope so near  



wifi said:


> Hi mithu
> No medical required.... Showing on my evisa, i ve sent email to my CO. mine were referred on 26th, so yours r not too far as well. Good luck


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hi mithu
> No medical required.... Showing on my evisa, i ve sent email to my CO. mine were referred on 26th, so yours r not too far as well. Good luck


Are you an onshore applicant or offshore (Pakistan). Please keep in touch we all gona need each other in AUS


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Mithu what you suggest i think we also should email to our COs in the end of the this week. Hopefully our medical also be cleared.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats *mindfreak *and *carolina_r*


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hi mithu
> No medical required.... Showing on my evisa, i ve sent email to my CO. mine were referred on 26th, so yours r not too far as well. Good luck


Hello wifi,
What is your medicals uploaded date?
Please answer.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Mithu what you suggest i think we also should email to our COs in the end of the this week. Hopefully our medical also be cleared.


When we could see in e-visa page "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.", immediately we should inform our CO about the change. Otherwise they might keep our grant in deep fridge! 

Toady *mindfreak* exactly do the same thing . At morning he saw this message in e-visa and wrote an e-mail to his CO. Within 2 hours he got his Grant. That was a sweet waiting moment. I am feeling proud that I had share this moment with *mindfreak*.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

I think mindfreak sent email on Friday...  



mithu93ku said:


> When we could see in e-visa page "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.", immediately we should inform our CO about the change. Otherwise they might keep our grant in deep fridge!
> 
> Toady *mindfreak* exactly do the same thing . At morning he saw this message in e-visa and wrote an e-mail to his CO. Within 2 hours he got his Grant. That was a sweet waiting moment. I am feeling proud that I had share this moment with *mindfreak*.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I think mindfreak sent email on Friday...


Just observed this page number on this thread *Page 1232* 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1232.html

See post by *mindfreak* at 09:33 AM.:croc::croc:


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

My message to my CO this morning

"Dear ABC,

Upon logging into my eVisa application this morning, I saw "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." instead of "Organize your health examination". I've got a feeling that my medicals have been cleared based on this, are you please able to advice and confirm? Would really appreciate it.

Kind Regards,
XYZ"

An hour later, the grant mail came in! :scared:


----------



## carolina_r (Jul 28, 2013)

carolina_r said:


> I Just want to share with you that I got granted!!! I can't believe it!!
> 
> Please don't give up!! Your granted can be the next one!!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences, since I served as a guide in this process.


My timeline:
WA 312111
EOI - 7 Jan. 2013
SS approval - 12 Feb. 
Lodged 190 visa - 20 Feb. 2013
CO - 19 Mar. 2013
PCC - 25 Feb. 2013
Medical -1 july 2013
Medicals referred - 3 July 2013
*Granted - 2 Sep. 2013*


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

carolina_r said:


> My timeline:
> WA 312111
> EOI - 7 Jan. 2013
> SS approval - 12 Feb.
> ...


Grant was long due for you ! Your waiting is finally paid-off!


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hi mithu
> No medical required.... Showing on my evisa, i ve sent email to my CO. mine were referred on 26th, so yours r not too far as well. Good luck


What do you mean about your medicals referral?

Were your medicals submitted to DIAC on 26/07/13?

Mine was submitted to DIAC on 01/08/13 and my CO says she will finalise when receiving my health results.

Thanks for your advanced response


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

I got the grant


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

killerbee82 said:


> I got the grant


Congrats mate according to your time i think MOC is processing 7 of july submitted cases.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Congrats mate according to your time i think MOC is processing 7 of july submitted cases.


Hi expatdude ,

Have u submitted all additional requested docs to your CO ?Is your CO waiting for ur medicals to be cleared?

My agent mailed CO yesterday all requested docs and asked status of my hubbys medicals?No reply yet


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi expatdude ,
> 
> Have u submitted all additional requested docs to your CO ?Is your CO waiting for ur medicals to be cleared?
> 
> My agent mailed CO yesterday all requested docs and asked status of my hubbys medicals?No reply yet


Yes my CO is only waiting for my medical to be cleared from MOC.

Please share the reply whenever you get


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Congrats mate according to your time i think MOC is processing 7 of july submitted cases.


My meds cleared 22 aug


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

killerbee82 said:


> My meds cleared 22 aug


Hi Killerbee,

DId the CO told you that your meds were cleared on Aug 22? Or is it just the link in med status has changed.

Thanks,


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Yes my CO is only waiting for my medical to be cleared from MOC.
> 
> Please share the reply whenever you get


Sure ..are u using an agent or doing on own ?


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

My guess is correct eventually. My CO is not in work.

Today another CO from same team has replied my email on behalf of my CO.
He has requested me to submit form 815. I have sent already.

Yesterday my e-visa page showed “No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship”.

Thus, I thought form 815 would not be necessary.

Now again confused weather another CO can issue grant or not.

Does anyone have any idea about similar situation?

Thanks


----------



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Yes my CO is only waiting for my medical to be cleared from MOC.
> 
> Please share the reply whenever you get


Hi expatdude,

As you are suggesting that your CO is only waiting for the medicals to be cleared (thats great news), just wanted to ask couple of queries to have an idea about my scenario,

*Query 1 * : Considering that SC for Pakistanis for 190 (compared to other visa types) comparatively takes lesser time , any idea when your SC got started and when it got completed? As per your timelines, it looks like it would have started somewhere around June (when the CO got assigned) and PCC, Form 80 would have been requested as the part of SC process? If so, it would have taken approx. 2-3 months assuming this is cleared just now as per your suggestion earlier that only medical is pending now. Please suggest your feedback?

*Query 2 * : Continuing further, were you specifically asked for PCC by CO, coz in my case i had already uploaded PCC on evisa page, then even he asked for PCC for both self and wife, and my agent emailed to the CO . *As we we didn't reupload it and just emailed, do you think this is the right approach?*

My assumption is that asking for PCC may be the start of the SC process? Can you kindly suggest based on your experience?

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Sure ..are u using an agent or doing on own ?


No agent.

Only I, myself & me  & of-course this forum for help


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Dear please do not loss hope now the grant is next to the door. You just need to open the door 

Another CO will definitely issue a grant;



raminbdjp said:


> My guess is correct eventually. My CO is not in work.
> 
> Today another CO from same team has replied my email on behalf of my CO.
> He has requested me to submit form 815. I have sent already.
> ...


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

aamirrehman said:


> Hi expatdude,
> 
> As you are suggesting that your CO is only waiting for the medicals to be cleared (thats great news), just wanted to ask couple of queries to have an idea about my scenario,
> 
> ...


Answers

Query 1 : I was informed by the CO that she is waiting for my medical to be cleared for second installment of my mom. I do not know when were my SC started and completed even i do not know were they started or not.

Query 2: Yes CO asked me to provide the PCC and medicals. If you have already email the PCC to CO its fine. Yes normally CO ask it if you have uploaded before . No tension.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Dear please do not loss hope now the grant is next to the door. You just need to open the door
> 
> Another CO will definitely issue a grant;


Lots of thanks for your wishing.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

expatdude said:


> No agent.
> 
> Only I, myself & me  & of-course this forum for help


 Thats nice ..usually how soon a CO replies.My agent has sent the docs yesterday...no reply yet


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Hi mithu
Medicals were uploaded on 11 th July


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Thats nice ..usually how soon a CO replies.My agent has sent the docs yesterday...no reply yet


Their normal standard reply time is 7 days.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> My guess is correct eventually. My CO is not in work.
> 
> Today another CO from same team has replied my email on behalf of my CO.
> He has requested me to submit form 815. I have sent already.
> ...


I was also in the same situation. Got the grant in 4-5 days after submitting Form 815.

Regards.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> I was also in the same situation. Got the grant in 4-5 days after submitting Form 815.
> 
> Regards.


Thanks for sharing information.


----------



## regenade (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi All,

Any idea if Medibank Melbourne has transformed into e-Medicals/electronic processing (with HAP ID) from end of Aug ? I did my medicals in 1st week of Aug and it was still the old way of filling Form 160 and 26. Anyone did Medicals from Medibank Melbourne recently ?


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> I was also in the same situation. Got the grant in 4-5 days after submitting Form 815.
> 
> Regards.



Dear Mate,

I have an enquiry.

Who issued your grant, your CO or another CO from the same team?

Thanks.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mate,
> 
> I have an enquiry.
> 
> ...


Your co


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi All

There is a new thread Aug 2013 189 & 190 visa applicants

Request all those who have lodged their visa in the month of Aug to post their proceedings in that thread.


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello Expats,

I had a question regarding medicals - 

I'm planning to do it from the medibank centre in Melbourne. I filled up the eMedical form and received the referral letter with HAP is. Should I just carry the referral letter with passport for the medicals? I heard that if you have HAP ID, you don't need to carry Form 26 & 160? Is this true?

Do I need to carry and photographs? Can anyone who did their medicals from Melbourne centrer throw some light on this matter? 

Thanks



~~~


----------



## rockerwin (Jul 8, 2013)

It seems that July Medical Referral cases are now being processed, CO's are giving grants or requesting 815 form for them. Good News....


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Chembata said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I had a question regarding medicals -
> 
> ...


Hello Chembata,

Even I had to report to HUS with HAP ID. I couldn't find any clear instructions, but there is no harm in carrying all the documents IMHO.

Regards.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

*What are we up to?*

Guys, I have recently observed this thread.

eMedical clearance processing is up to 16/7/13 (date submitted to DIAC) and some people stated they had med clearance on 26/7/13.

Great news for people who have eMedicals submitting to DIAC at the end of July and beginnig of August.

My eMedicals case was submitted to DIAC on 1/8/13...


Please share your eMedical clearance date.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

rockerwin said:


> It seems that July Medical Referral cases are now being processed, CO's are giving grants or requesting 815 form for them. Good News....


Yes looks like.Btw rockerwin how were u informed ur medicals have been referred.By your CO .My husbands medicals weere uploaded on 15/8,still the link is active,so we are assuming auto referred.

I am being assigned a CO who asked for lot of docs.I have sent those and also requested the status of my husbands medicals.No reply yet,


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Guys, I have recently observed this thread.
> 
> eMedical clearance processing is up to 16/7/13 (date submitted to DIAC) and some people stated they had med clearance on 26/7/13.
> 
> ...


Same is our submitted to DIAC one applicant submitted to DIAC on 1/8 and others on 31/7


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Yes looks like.Btw rockerwin how were u informed ur medicals have been referred.By your CO .My husbands medicals weere uploaded on 15/8,still the link is active,so we are assuming auto referred.
> 
> I am being assigned a CO who asked for lot of docs.I have sent those and also requested the status of my husbands medicals.No reply yet,


Shreya10 why are you asking about your husband medical only ? ask if you have to ask for every ones


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Shreya10 why are you asking about your husband medical only ? ask if you have to ask for every ones


Hi expatdude..i did on 8 july and mine are cleared.Probbaly never referred.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Same is our submitted to DIAC one applicant submitted to DIAC on 1/8 and others on 31/7


Expatidude,

Do you have any ideas about medical clearance processing? I mean as I know, they are clearing up to 16/7 for sure, but some had 26/7 medical clearance. We are so close but we hope it cleared this week... ( 

I have done a job interview over the phone today in a regional NSW. It seems I will get the position (


----------



## Pra-Rads (May 17, 2013)

*Pleaseeee Helpppp !!!*

I was asked to undertake TB test in Feb 2013. In april my report was uploaded which showed that I dont have TB but have an increased bone in my lungs. On June 12, I was asked to a repeat chest Xray.
There is some problem with my online e-medical records and the doctor sent my report to Sydney on 14 june via email instead of uploading it.

I am feeling very scared if MOC have received my report in June.......
I am waiting for medical clearance since lat 10 months. 

Has anybody's report been sent via email to MOC ????? Please throw some light on my matter.

I have been waiting for spouse visa 309 since last 15 months !!!


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Expatidude,
> 
> Do you have any ideas about medical clearance processing? I mean as I know, they are clearing up to 16/7 for sure, but some had 26/7 medical clearance. We are so close but we hope it cleared this week... (
> 
> I have done a job interview over the phone today in a regional NSW. It seems I will get the position (


Well i do not see that our will be clear in this week. The best will be the next week and the worst could be the next to next week .

Awesome which occupation are you in ?


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Well i do not see that our will be clear in this week. The best will be the next week and the worst could be the next to next week .
> 
> Awesome which occupation are you in ?


Registered nurse.

I have done my studies in Oz for 5.5 years and worked as a registered nurse for 11 months.

I am recently eligible for 489 only.

Once I work as a nurse 1 more month experience. I will be eligible for 190 (!!!

Only 1 month (


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys ,

anbody ever called the CO ?I mean instead of emailing..i am jus getting too restless.Have mailed CO on Monday ,but havent heard till now .


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> anbody ever called the CO ?I mean instead of emailing..i am jus getting too restless.Have mailed CO on Monday ,but havent heard till now .


Yes you can call the CO if you feel but be a little patience.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Registered nurse.
> 
> I have done my studies in Oz for 5.5 years and worked as a registered nurse for 11 months.
> 
> ...



Great so you are in AUS right now ?


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> anbody ever called the CO ?I mean instead of emailing..i am jus getting too restless.Have mailed CO on Monday ,but havent heard till now .


Hey, my CO team 4 ade,

She says she will contact me when receiving my health results and finalisation. Nothing my CO can do at all... )):


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Great so you are in AUS right now ?


My work visa expired last month. I am in my country now )): thats why i have 11months experience... )): i need to show diac exact 12 month work experience.


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi 

My medical result are uploaded today with status *completed *.My question is when would the link"Organise your health " get disappear? And is there any chance for medical would be referred? if yes , then how i will come to know ?

I would appreciate your fruitful response..


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Yes you can call the CO if you feel but be a little patience.


Yeah u right expatdude ..i think will wait and if no reply call early next week ..


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Welocme to the forum,

You should send an email to your CO about your medical that you have done your medicals. This will be an intimation to your CO. He/she will reply back either saying that your medical are received and cleared/referred.

Cheers



jamie_jam said:


> Hi
> 
> My medical result are uploaded today with status *completed *.My question is when would the link"Organise your health " get disappear? And is there any chance for medical would be referred? if yes , then how i will come to know ?
> 
> I would appreciate your fruitful response..


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> My work visa expired last month. I am in my country now )): thats why i have 11months experience... )): i need to show diac exact 12 month work experience.


Best ov luck RN for 12 months experience.

& best of luck to all of us for medical clearance


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Best ov luck RN for 12 months experience.
> 
> & best of luck to all of us for medical clearance


I expect to have medicals cleared this week instead of next week (

So just waiting and wasting time...

Impatience !!!


----------



## BGMate (Aug 14, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Hi Killerbee,
> 
> DId the CO told you that your meds were cleared on Aug 22? Or is it just the link in med status has changed.
> 
> Thanks,


Dear Mabilasik
May I ask you why you are waiting for so long for the medicals to be cleared?
Sorry to be so direct but we are worried … 
My husband has a very rare disease on lungs (Sarcoidosis) which is autoimmune and it might be healed by itself and never appear again but at this very moment it is visible on the X-ray and his medicals will be referred. We just can’t find any clue about this disease how serious Australians would take it. Usually there is no treatment or sometimes the doctors prescribe prednisone (corticosteroids) which are very cheap. This disease doesn’t affect my husband life at all. 
Still, our doctor said that DIAC/MOC might ask for new medicals and test in 2-3 months. Physically my husband is feeling great but the granulomas are visible and on the other hand the enlarged lymph nodes are getting into normal very slowly. 
Do you think this might be a problem?
Thanks a lot for this support!


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> I expect to have medicals cleared this week instead of next week (
> 
> So just waiting and wasting time...
> 
> Impatience !!!


There is great chance to be cleared your medical on tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## BGMate (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to ask you something about the statuses of the health examinations. Hope someone can help ...

Our doctor uploaded (or said she has uploaded) our medicals on 30th August (eMedical). Today I can see that still the links under my husband's and mine sections are active: organize your health examinations.
Under the section of our son the link has disparaged and the new text is: No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

On the other hand we still can see that for all 3 of us the status of Health, Evidence of is still: Recommended.

What is that mean. Do you think that the medicals have not been uploaded yet and because our son is only 3 years old his medicals are anyway cleared ... or this shows that someone is working on our case.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey All,

I hope to do my medical on next week.

Anyone know what the tests they are doing in details (like Lipid profile, Lever profile,)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

BGMate said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask you something about the statuses of the health examinations. Hope someone can help ...
> 
> ...


I think medicals of you and your husband have been referred to MOC and that of your son has been cleared.

If you click on "organize your health---" link, you can see information regarding medical examination. 

Evidence of health--- recommended is not important if medical is once uploaded by your panel physician.

Your case officer will also inform you if medicals are referred.

What is your timeline?


----------



## BGMate (Aug 14, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> I think medicals of you and your husband have been referred to MOC and that of your son has been cleared.
> 
> If you click on "organize your health---" link, you can see information regarding medical examination.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying.
I read somewhere that if medicals are uploaded you should be able tosee from the eVisa what has been uploaded.

Here is my timeline - in the signature


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

I just had replied yesterday to my CO in response to Form 884 MOC's opinion Adverse information about primary applicant further comments regarding "Med not met....PIC 4005 1 C (ii) A Significant Cost" for Hepatitis B in 189 Skilled Independent Visa (No Review and Health Waiver Applies).

I knew already and declared my Medical Condition diagnosed in 2009, Treated by Viral therapy ENTECAVIR 0.5 mg / day and HBV DNA Non-Dectective by PCR Test 2011,2012,2013. HbsAg is still +ve as Serconversion in patients with HbAeg -ve is negligible and optimal treatment endpoint is VIRUS CONTROL.

In my medicals in Feb 2013 mentioned under Medication by Gastroentrologist specialist report as he had evidence of 2011 & 2012 only.
*
In response to your e‐mail dated August 12, 2013 I have reviewed your reports both on xxx Hospital laboratory portal and few scanned reports mailed by you. I have also reviewed your hospital file at xxx Hospital. After thorough study of your case I have two important points to highlight as under:

1. After starting the treatment for chronic hepatitis B, your HBV DNA is persistently negative for last three years. . According to all national as well as international liver organization’s guidelines if HBV DNA is negative persistently for one and half year after the medical therapy, the treatment should be stopped.
I advise you to stop your treatment because you have achieved complete cure from Hepatitis B infection. In your case treatment may have been stopped earlier if you would have done your investigations on time. You just need to do some follow up investigations every six months.

Your other tests like prothrombin time and serum albumin showing the synthetic function of liver are absolutely normal.

You should stop your tablet for hepatitis B and report me after six months with serum ALT and HBV DNA Qualitative.*

*I had shown eagerness to sign...."Health Undertaking" provided the chance/option.
*
Significant cost threashhold has been raised to A$ 35,000 and "Net Benefit Approach-agreed in principal but not a part of Law yet" I had highlighted a few COST OFFSET points in likely contributions.

*Expected Outcome:*
A1. MOC may change his opinion (revised Significant Cost calculations without medication).
A2. Further medical assessment/test
B. Further letter from CO "Intend to refuse Visa" further comments
C. Health Undertaking and "Medicals Met with undertaking" condition
D. Visa Refusal - Final Decision with any comments

What else...???????

I would humbly request all seniors to share your EXPERIENCE, KNOWN CASES, IDEAS/COMMENTS to give me further FOOD FOR THOUGHT.


----------



## BGMate (Aug 14, 2013)

does anyone know what is the current time for clearing referred medicals?

Thanks


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

BGMate said:


> Dear Mabilasik
> May I ask you why you are waiting for so long for the medicals to be cleared?
> Sorry to be so direct but we are worried …
> My husband has a very rare disease on lungs (Sarcoidosis) which is autoimmune and it might be healed by itself and never appear again but at this very moment it is visible on the X-ray and his medicals will be referred. We just can’t find any clue about this disease how serious Australians would take it. Usually there is no treatment or sometimes the doctors prescribe prednisone (corticosteroids) which are very cheap. This disease doesn’t affect my husband life at all.
> ...


Can you get everything that you have stated in the form of a medical certificate from a govt/national hospital/doc in your country and also can you get it certified by a medical body?

If you can do this, then you can easily win your case.
You need to submit this certificate in the E-visa portal again "health, evidence of" field. 

All the best,
Divya.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

*Current Medical clearance*

Guys, 

Are there any news about current medical clearance processing?

Last update: 16/7 some people had medical clearance. (observed in this thread)

Please keep posting date of you medical clearance...


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Wait is killing........................,................


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Wait is killing........................,................


Already 4 days I havent been contacting by CO )): (now really really wanna ring/email her urgently)

But I know as long as I dont have the link if No Medical Exam required..." my CO will say: I have to wait for it... 

Just waiting.... So keeping telling myself waiting... Waiting


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Already 4 days I havent been contacting by CO )): (now really really wanna ring/email her urgently)
> 
> But I know as long as I dont have the link if No Medical Exam required..." my CO will say: I have to wait for it...
> 
> Just waiting.... So keeping telling myself waiting... Waiting


Its 6:30 am here I looged in to see the status imagine what the hell is this wait is.....


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Its 6:30 am here I looged in to see the status imagine what the hell is this wait is.....


Haha I keep logging in eVisa, and praying to see "no medicals required..." link (

It is not there yet... Very very disappointed at all


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Haha I keep logging in eVisa, and praying to see "no medicals required..." link (
> 
> It is not there yet... Very very disappointed at all


Same here ..i keep on looking at the evisa 100 a imes everyday 
I am more frustrated bec my CO aint replying ..i knw its being jus 3 days I sent him the docs and requested the medical status ..but still ..

What am I supposed to do ..the week is coming to an end ..


----------



## rockerwin (Jul 8, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Yes looks like.Btw rockerwin how were u informed ur medicals have been referred.By your CO .My husbands medicals weere uploaded on 15/8,still the link is active,so we are assuming auto referred.
> 
> I am being assigned a CO who asked for lot of docs.I have sent those and also requested the status of my husbands medicals.No reply yet,


my CO told me my medicals are referred and that she is waiting for medicals to finalize my case.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

rockerwin said:


> my CO told me my medicals are referred and that she is waiting for medicals to finalize my case.


We are all the same... CO says waiting for health results to finalise the application... )):


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Haha I keep logging in eVisa, and praying to see "no medicals required..." link (
> 
> It is not there yet... Very very disappointed at all


me too!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Same here ..i keep on looking at the evisa 100 a imes everyday
> I am more frustrated bec my CO aint replying ..i knw its being jus 3 days I sent him the docs and requested the medical status ..but still ..
> 
> What am I supposed to do ..the week is coming to an end ..


You are crazy I see...... 100 times a day?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You are crazy I see...... 100 times a day?


Ha ha ,,yes this visas made me crazy .. not 100 actually maybe 110  
btw ..how soon did u hear from ur CO aftre submitting additional requested docs?


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

My medical was uploaded on Aug 07 and I didnt receive any mail from CO for info about my medical. Rather it is referred or it normal routine wait?


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My medical was uploaded on Aug 07 and I didnt receive any mail from CO for info about my medical. Rather it is referred or it normal routine wait?


Showib49
I observed the 16/7 meds were cleared...

Just waiting someone updating their meds clearance date...

How come you lodged your visa last Nov, until they dont grant you visa.... Processing time for skiled visa is 6 months


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You are crazy I see...... 100 times a day?


I also check it plenty of times and wish to see "no medicals required..." link.

My meds were submitted to diac on 1/8/13.... We are so close too...

Your meds were submitted to diac on 28/7/13??? 

Write me soon here when u get it cleared


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Ha ha ,,yes this visas made me crazy .. not 100 actually maybe 110
> btw ..how soon did u hear from ur CO aftre submitting additional requested docs?


Kabhi 100...Kabhi 110.... OMG ainkiller:ainkiller:
After submitting additional docs I asked my CO about Medical status and Visa status.
He replied within an hour with the news of medicals referral which he wrote may take 3-4 months and this is the only outstanding from my side! :croc:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> I also check it plenty of times and wish to see "no medicals required..." link.
> 
> My meds were submitted to diac on 1/8/13.... We are so close too...
> 
> ...


Sure I will post here! :tea:


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Kabhi 100...Kabhi 110.... OMG ainkiller:ainkiller:
> After submitting additional docs I asked my CO about Medical status and Visa status.
> He replied within an hour with the news of medicals referral which he wrote may take 3-4 months and this is the only outstanding from my side! :croc:


Lucky u ...my Co aint replying ..bad of him ..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Lucky u ...my Co aint replying ..bad of him ..


He may be in leave!


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Lucky u ...my Co aint replying ..bad of him ..


I would say CO is quite rude and they dont respect applicants... We paid them money... Gov doesnt pay them.... We paid more than $3000 and other fees...

That is not acceptable to ignore our worrying question... CO should respect us...

Write complaint to diac if we can...


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> He may be in leave!


Nooo ..he cant be before he grants the visa ..he better do his job first


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> I would say CO is quite rude and they dont respect applicants... We paid them money... Gov doesnt pay them.... We paid more than $3000 and other fees...
> 
> That is not acceptable to ignore our worrying question... CO should respect us...
> 
> Write complaint to diac if we can...


I agree with you ..I mean jus a courtesy mail ..saying received ur docs and will be assessing .atlst something ..we keep on worrying if the CO has received the docs or not ,did i miss sumtin etc...nehow ..


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You are crazy I see...... 100 times a day?


Btw u using a agent ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Btw u using a agent ?


I am doing myself!


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

....................................................*FOR COs*...................................

Loose Control
Loose Control
One More Time
Loose Loose Loose Control
Loose Control
I Am Rebel (2)
Na Koi Padhne Wala Na Koi Sikhne Wala - 2
Apni Toh Paathshala Masti Ki Paathshala - 2
Loose Control
Chehare Ki Kitaabein Hain Ham Woh Padhne Aate Hai
Yeh Surat Teri Meri Mobile Library
Yaaron Ki Equation Hain Love Multiplication Hain
Jisne Dil Ko Jeeta Hain
Woh Alpha Hain Deeta Hain � 3
Loose Control Loose Control
One More Time
Loose Loose Loose Control
Loose Control
I Am Rebel

Talli Hoke Girne Se Samjhi Hamne Gravity
Ishq Ka Practical Kiya Tab Aayi Clearity
Na Koi Padhne Wala Na Koi Sikhne Wala
Naata Yeh Sannata Hai Dekho Lambu Shor Hain
Har Dil Mein Bud Bud Karta H2so4 Hain
Na Koi Padhne Wala Na Koi Sikhnewala
Apni Toh Paathshala Masti Ki Paathshala � 2
Apni Toh Paathsahala Masti Ki Paathshala � 2
I Am Rebel
Loose Control


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> I agree with you ..I mean jus a courtesy mail ..saying received ur docs and will be assessing .atlst something ..we keep on worrying if the CO has received the docs or not ,did i miss sumtin etc...nehow ..


Hello Shreya10,
In my case,
1) CO appeared with some docs requested
2) I uploaded them to e-visa page and was not getting any reply around one week
3) Then I wrote him that I uploaded the docs to e-visa. He replied that he is unable to see online and I would attach them in email. 
4) I sent email attaching requested docs and no reply another one day
5) Then I sent him an email asking my medical status and visa status.
6) He replied within one hour with medical referral news 

If you missed any stage , contact CO.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Shreya10,
> In my case,
> 1) CO appeared with some docs requested
> 2) I uploaded them to e-visa page and was not getting any reply around one week
> ...


Thanks alot.
I am using an agent.Agent has mailed all docs to CO .
So I would ask my agent to mail CO asking about medical and visa status next week ,incase we dont hear from him .


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Shreya10,
> In my case,
> 1) CO appeared with some docs requested
> 2) I uploaded them to e-visa page and was not getting any reply around one week
> ...


have u arrived in sydney


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

MOC is currently Clearing 21 July Medicals referral as I have informed from *Tanvir 360*


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> MOC is currently Clearing 21 July Medicals referral as I have informed from *Tanvir 360*


Mithu93ku ..u are closer and we are close


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> have u arrived in sydney


Waiting for 190 visa grant and still at Dhaka.You may looking for another* mithu*


----------



## feeder1980 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Help with medical math conversion problem?*

well, im a senior in high school and an aspiring veterinarian, but i am also considering becoming a doctor. anyway, since i want to become a vet or doctor, ive been on this kick lately looking for medical math word problems like drug dosage, IV drip rates, etc, etc... Ive been successful on some, but for the most part suck at it!! it sucks too because ill be in AP Calculus this year, and im having trouble with these basic conversions. it seems like stoichiometry which i remember learning in in chemistry, but i still have difficulty setting up the problem. Is this normal?? because i feel SO stupid being able to do higher level math and then getting stuck on problems like this that should be simple. any insight into my issue lol?? anyway, i also have a word problem that i found and CANT SET IT UP!!! well, here goes:

A 50 ml piggyback IV is to infuse over 15 min. the set calibration is 15gtt/ml. After 5 minutes the IV contains 40 ml. calculate the flow rate to deliver the volume on time.
a) 20 gtts/min b) 45 gtts/ min c) 60 gtts/min d) 100 gtts/min
this is one of many problems i have had trouble with. thanks everyone and advice and insight is much appreciated. oh! and are there any college classes that focus on this kind of math because i clearly need it lol

thank you


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

feeder1980 said:


> well, im a senior in high school and an aspiring veterinarian, but i am also considering becoming a doctor. anyway, since i want to become a vet or doctor, ive been on this kick lately looking for medical math word problems like drug dosage, IV drip rates, etc, etc... Ive been successful on some, but for the most part suck at it!! it sucks too because ill be in AP Calculus this year, and im having trouble with these basic conversions. it seems like stoichiometry which i remember learning in in chemistry, but i still have difficulty setting up the problem. Is this normal?? because i feel SO stupid being able to do higher level math and then getting stuck on problems like this that should be simple. any insight into my issue lol?? anyway, i also have a word problem that i found and CANT SET IT UP!!! well, here goes:
> 
> A 50 ml piggyback IV is to infuse over 15 min. the set calibration is 15gtt/ml. After 5 minutes the IV contains 40 ml. calculate the flow rate to deliver the volume on time.
> a) 20 gtts/min b) 45 gtts/ min c) 60 gtts/min d) 100 gtts/min
> ...


What is your query and what is the matter feeder??:mad2::mad2:


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

RNAussie said:


> Showib49
> I observed the 16/7 meds were cleared...
> 
> Just waiting someone updating their meds clearance date...
> ...


Processing time for 189 is 12 months and for 190 its 06 months


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Hi guys, still waiting for CO reply, I got "No health Exam..." link on 2nd Sep, and I emailed my CO the same day. Do you guys think i should wait or should i call him?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hi guys, still waiting for CO reply, I got "No health Exam..." link on 2nd Sep, and I emailed my CO the same day. Do you guys think i should wait or should i call him?


Better Call him! I think Your CO is now in leave as of *raminbdjp*.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hi guys, still waiting for CO reply, I got "No health Exam..." link on 2nd Sep, and I emailed my CO the same day. Do you guys think i should wait or should i call him?


Wifi, when did your medicals submit to diac?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

wifi said:


> Hi guys, still waiting for CO reply, I got "No health Exam..." link on 2nd Sep, and I emailed my CO the same day. Do you guys think i should wait or should i call him?


Hello mate,
You have not updated your status on Google Spread Sheet yet.


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

thanks for the suggestion, my medicals were uploaded on 11th July. ok i ll give it a try tomorrow, and call my case officer. Where should i call, to the DIAC's number, or to the number which is written in CO's contact details?


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

wifi said:


> thanks for the suggestion, my medicals were uploaded on 11th July. ok i ll give it a try tomorrow, and call my case officer. Where should i call, to the DIAC's number, or to the number which is written in CO's contact details?


Its better to call CO's contact details. Good luck


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

*News???*

Does anyone have medical clearance today???


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> MOC is currently Clearing 21 July Medicals referral as I have informed from *Tanvir 360*


*Tanvir 360* got the *Grant* Today!


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *Tanvir 360* got the *Grant* Today!


Congrats mithu93ku

can i get your contact plz


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Congrats mithu93ku
> 
> can i get your contact plz


I have not got *Grant *yet! Are you searching *Tanvir360 *Contact details?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I have not got *Grant *yet! Are you searching *Tanvir360 *Contact details?


yes plzz


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> yes plzz


*tanvir360* PM him.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Will need to wait for whole next week. Every day of that week is going to be tough utill no sign of clearance


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Will need to wait for whole next week. Every day of that week is going to be tough utill no sign of clearance


Expatdude,

Your meds were submitted to DIAC on 31/7... Mine is 1/8... Good luck for both of us and everybody who is waiting for med clearance at this stage too...

Hey, it is not fair that I observed some people had medical clearance issued really quick, 1 or 2 weeks after their med submission. )): Perhaps they are not on the high risk of TB or diseases... )):

So we need to be assessed carefully before visa is granted... )):

Please update your current meds clearance if u get it cleared (

Our future here


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

*News news news*

Guys,

I have observed another current update from other thread.

Adnan063 had medical clearance on 06/9/13 and he informed he had done his medicals on 26/7/13 (

Hope our meds are cleared well soon....


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey guys the CO has asked for my medicals today. I have two options. One clinic is 3 hours away and does not have eHealth - They say they will send the reports to Australian Embassy here in the US. 
The other clinic is 8 hours away (is cheaper by a few dollars) but has eHealth - they can process online. Which one you suggest I take ?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Hey guys the CO has asked for my medicals today. I have two options. One clinic is 3 hours away and does not have eHealth - They say they will send the reports to Australian Embassy here in the US.
> The other clinic is 8 hours away (is cheaper by a few dollars) but has eHealth - they can process online. Which one you suggest I take ?


Go fo eHealth one it has benefits over simple ur resuls ll be uploaded early n ur co ll be able to them quickly


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Hey guys the CO has asked for my medicals today. I have two options. One clinic is 3 hours away and does not have eHealth - They say they will send the reports to Australian Embassy here in the US.
> The other clinic is 8 hours away (is cheaper by a few dollars) but has eHealth - they can process online. Which one you suggest I take ?


Obviously one which is facilitated with eHealth. :hat:


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Hey guys the CO has asked for my medicals today. I have two options. One clinic is 3 hours away and does not have eHealth - They say they will send the reports to Australian Embassy here in the US.
> The other clinic is 8 hours away (is cheaper by a few dollars) but has eHealth - they can process online. Which one you suggest I take ?


The preference is for e-health facility.. 
But 8 hours? 
Then this decision has to be made with utmost care and considerations. 

So much travel before medicals is sad... But see if such travel would affect your health like BP, other such factors before medicals.. 

Where in US are you staying?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

divyap said:


> The preference is for e-health facility..
> But 8 hours?
> Then this decision has to be made with utmost care and considerations.
> 
> ...


Exactly the thing in my mind. More over, if God forbid there are more tests.. then again I have to repeat this exercise  
I live around Birmingham in Alabama
The non eHealth clinic said that they will send the results to the embassy in US and not to Australia. Does the embassy then electronically update my results ? I called the embassy but was not able to reach anyone so left a voice mail.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Medicals auto referred and auto cleared??

Dear Folks ,

Today I observed in my e-visa page that my medicals got cleared. Message shows all three of us,
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Last evening I observed it too and medicals link was there. Today is saturday and holiday in all over Australia. So MOC is not working today. Thats means my medicals got Auto cleared. 

Same Thing happened when my medicals got referred. The date was 28th July sunday as per my CO. So, medicals got referred Auto.

What a funny!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*MOC is Clearing Medicals of 28th July referrals. * :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> MOC is Clearing Medicals of 28th July referrals. :drum::drum::drum:




May we know who's medicals were cleared from july 28? My meds were uploaded on july 26, "no health examination" has always been in my status and CO says waiting for mMOC decision.

Thanks,


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Medicals auto referred and auto cleared??
> 
> Dear Folks ,
> 
> ...



Congrats Mithu


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> *MOC is Clearing Medicals of 28th July referrals. * :drum::drum::drum:



Hope we'll have our luck week next week . Did you email to CO for information? Hopefully you'll get the golden mail on Monday. :typing:


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> May we know who's medicals were cleared from july 28? My meds were uploaded on july 26, "no health examination" has always been in my status and CO says waiting for mMOC decision.
> 
> Thanks,


That's really strange were ur submitted on 26th of july or u did medical on 26th of july


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> May we know who's medicals were cleared from july 28? My meds were uploaded on july 26, "no health examination" has always been in my status and CO says waiting for mMOC decision.
> 
> Thanks,


My medicals *mabilasik*!:hat:


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

expatdude said:


> That's really strange were ur submitted on 26th of july or u did medical on 26th of july


Medicals uploaded on 26 july...these was the follow up test reports


But even before that, i have the no health status.......


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> That's really strange were ur submitted on 26th of july or u did medical on 26th of july


Wow... Mithu has medical clearance...

Now... RNaussie, expatdude and showib, our turn will come and go through well... All the best for us and everybody


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Medicals uploaded on 26 july...these was the follow up test reports
> 
> But even before that, i have the no health status.......


Follow up report could be the reason for delay. Just email ur co after few days n try to contact ur clinic if they can tell u abt ur med results they uploaded either were fine or there was any prblm hope ur ll b fine as well. The clinic guy might not tell u just ask in that way that u did not get any intimation u r worried that's y asking.....


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

expatdude said:


> Follow up report could be the reason for delay. Just email ur co after few days n try to contact ur clinic if they can tell u abt ur med results they uploaded either were fine or there was any prblm hope ur ll b fine as well. The clinic guy might not tell u just ask in that way that u did not get any intimation u r worried that's y asking.....



Thank you very much.. Yup, i have contact the clinic, and they told me that results were all fine... Now i hope MOC will give clearance next week. By the way, my CO has been on leave, another CO from different team is replying to my queries. Is it possible that other CO will give the grant while my original CO is on leave?


Thanks


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Thank you very much.. Yup, i have contact the clinic, and they told me that results were all fine... Now i hope MOC will give clearance next week. By the way, my CO has been on leave, another CO from different team is replying to my queries. Is it possible that other CO will give the grant while my original CO is on leave?
> 
> Thanks


No idea dude if co went for long holidays then might be otherwise .... I reckon the Dynamic do not know exact usr name have similar case of 2nd CO ask him


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

expatdude said:


> No idea dude if co went for long holidays then might be otherwise .... I reckon the Dynamic do not know exact usr name have similar case of 2nd CO ask him


Sorry his name is ramin..jp


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Sorry his name is ramin..jp


Corrected name is raminbdjp.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Please clarify my below doubt which is bugging me for a long time...but I am unable to find an answer -

I am going to apply for my PR visa with my mother as a dependent. She has diabetes for the last 15 years, but there is no problem with any of the organs though she is having insulin supplements.

Can you please let me know if any of you or your dependent are in a similar boat.

Is there any risk of her getting rejected, or is there a chance that the medical approval may take considerable amount of time to decide this...Thanks Very Much in advance for your answers...


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Sorry his name is ramin..jp


Yes, I am here. 
Probably my CO is not at work because another CO from same team responded to my mail on behalf of my CO. Besides, my CO did not response to my mail for last 3 weeks.

My medical was cleared on Sep 02, but grant has been hanged.
After finalization of everything, it is really awful to wait for grant.


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi All,

Tomorrow i am going to have the medical test and below are thing hope to bring.please let me know if i have missed something here....

1. Passport
2. Passport size photograph - 2
3. Photo copy of passport - 3
4. Form 160
5. Form 26


*please confirm my check list please....*


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

is there any one who have an Australian qualification and applying from overseas.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> is there any one who have an Australian qualification and applying from overseas.


For bdtomas, Yes i am...

For guys,

I dont understand why some people had their medicals clearance within a week or 2 weeks after doing their medicals.

Pls answer


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Tomorrow i am going to have the medical test and below are thing hope to bring.please let me know if i have missed something here....
> 
> ...


In my case, two forms 160 & 26 are not necessary since the clinic will fill-in your information in their system and upload to e-health.

Passport photo is not necessary too, because you will be taken photo in the clinic.

Anyway, if you have prepared the forms and photos, please bring along in case requested.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> For bdtomas, Yes i am...
> 
> For guys,
> 
> ...


I m also curious abt med clearance knowing in a week so.

Why r we waiting


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> In my case, two forms 160 & 26 are not necessary since the clinic will fill-in your information in their system and upload to e-health.
> 
> Passport photo is not necessary too, because you will be taken photo in the clinic.
> 
> Anyway, if you have prepared the forms and photos, please bring along in case requested.


Same was the case with me.


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> In my case, two forms 160 & 26 are not necessary since the clinic will fill-in your information in their system and upload to e-health.
> 
> Passport photo is not necessary too, because you will be taken photo in the clinic.
> 
> Anyway, if you have prepared the forms and photos, please bring along in case requested.


Thanks *Vinhnguyenvan19781983 ,whizzard *and *shekky_27 *

Good luck.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I m also curious abt med clearance knowing in a week so.
> 
> Why r we waiting


Haiz,
Do u have any update regarding current processing medical clearance?

I think that the last update was Mithu's case that the meds were cleared on 7/9 while the meds were submitted to diac on 28/7.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Tomorrow i am going to have the medical test and below are thing hope to bring.please let me know if i have missed something here....
> 
> ...


Sorry I forgot, you also need to print out and bring along the 'referral letter' to show the clinic.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Tomorrow i am going to have the medical test and below are thing hope to bring.please let me know if i have missed something here....
> 
> ...


We were required to submit three photo in India. So u might carry 1 additional.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Haiz,
> Do u have any update regarding current processing medical clearance?
> 
> I think that the last update was Mithu's case that the meds were cleared on 7/9 while the meds were submitted to diac on 28/7.


Every mate should update their medicals clearance, so that others could track their date as it is a painful waiting game!


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Mithu and others ,

I need some advice .Its been a weeks now and I haven't received an reply from CO .Do you think I should call if I do not hear next week as well ?and if yes what no do I call?

Anybody with Team 8 Adelaide???


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi Mithu and others ,
> 
> I need some advice .Its been a weeks now and I haven't received an reply from CO .Do you think I should call if I do not hear next week as well ?and if yes what no do I call?
> 
> Anybody with Team 8 Adelaide???


Hello Shreya10,
I think you should call next week. The number you have already received from your CO in his/her introductory e-mail of Team 8 Adelaide.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Please clarify my below doubt which is bugging me for a long time...but I am unable to find an answer -

I am going to apply for my PR visa with my mother as a dependent. She has diabetes for the last 15 years, but there is no problem with any of the organs though she is having insulin supplements.

Can you please let me know if any of you or your dependent are in a similar boat.

Is there any risk of her getting rejected, or is there a chance that the medical approval may take considerable amount of time to decide this...Thanks Very Much in advance for your answers...


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi mithu ,the mail has 131 881 as the number .But I guess this is only if u are calling from australia.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi mithu ,the mail has 131 881 as the number .But I guess this is only if u are calling from australia.


No! Add country and local code . Dial : 00 61 8 131 881


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Please clarify my below doubt which is bugging me for a long time...but I am unable to find an answer -
> 
> ...


Hello,

Even I had the same case. My mother is diabetic since last 6-7 years. I was advised by an immigration agent not to include her in VISA since chances of getting rejected are very high, because the rule is like 'one fail all fail'.

I have been granted PR without her as a dependent. Now, I am still to decide how to bring her to Australia, tourist VISA or Contributory Parent Visa (which is quicker but considerably more expensive). But make sure, you have all proofs that her sugar is controlled after taking medicines.

Even I need to explore more options (not sure if there are any). I would meet some immigration agents in some hope.

Regards.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

569 pages to read, and I am only on page 16... Someone should have made an audiobook of all the posts, I could have had a more active social life 

I spend so much time reading and conversing on this forum, from wake up to sleeping time that I feel my housemates see me as an anti-social, shut off from the world.

Please reassure me and tell me I am not the only one!!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> 569 pages to read, and I am only on page 16... Someone should have made an audiobook of all the posts, I could have had a more active social life
> 
> I spend so much time reading and conversing on this forum, from wake up to sleeping time that I feel my housemates see me as an anti-social, shut off from the world.
> 
> Please reassure me and tell me I am not the only one!!!


You can add me without any hesitation!


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You can add me without any hesitation!


Thanks Mithu, I am still human then, pfew!:rockon:

Looks like we're both gonna need social re-hab once we get our grant :mod::mod::mod:


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys ...wat does PN in CO's email stand for ?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I m also curious abt med clearance knowing in a week so.
> 
> Why r we waiting


No dear I also know abt mithu update only


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

expatdude said:


> No dear I also know abt mithu update only


Your medicals will get clearance this week for sure and you are not so far from your Grant!

BTW...... are you talking yourself?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi All.

health examinations link is appearing under my kids (they r 5 n 3) also... 
Medical is required for them as well?
Thanks


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> No dear I also know abt mithu update only


Expatdude,

Yours was submitted to diac on 2/8 is cleared soon this week and mine was submitted to diac on 1/8 is cleared soon as well...

Fingerscrossed and praying ours are cleared and granted tues or wednesday!!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*Hello Mates,
Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO. 
At last the waiting game is over!
I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
Wish me as I love you all! *


My time line is .........
*ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


Congratulations.... Hoping more grants for all of us... Snce my lodgement fee., i am now waiting for over 8 mo ths now


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


Congrats...

I wish mine and expatdude's will have received the speedy grants like yours when I receive our medical clearance too...

All the best...


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


Congratulations Mithu I must say you have been really inspiring and helpful to everyone through the journey many congratulations & Good Luck


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


Congrats Mithu and wish you all the best. Many thanks for your great contribution to the forum.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


Wow ..massive congratulations!!!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Congrats Mithu and wish you all the best. Many thanks for your great contribution to the forum.


Thanks mate! I have to continue posting here as I have received a lot from this forum!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Wow ..massive congratulations!!!!


Thanks *Shreya10*.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Congratulations.... Hoping more grants for all of us... Snce my lodgement fee., i am now waiting for over 8 mo ths now


Praying for you mate! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Congrats...
> 
> I wish mine and expatdude's will have received the speedy grants like yours when I receive our medical clearance too...
> 
> All the best...


Thanks *RNAussie*. Hope and pray for the grant for both of you and *expatdude*.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by RNAussie View Post
> Congrats...
> 
> ...





Mithu,

First of All many many congrats for your Golden email and wish you happy life in Australia moreover please keep in touch with us.


Thanks for the wish buddy I think my medical are cleared now when i logged i found the following message instead of organize link. Can you please tell me does it mean the medical clearance if yes then i can email to my CO

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


RNAussie,

Thanks for the wishes too hopefully your will also be clear in a day or two


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys as confirmed from other thread its a system glitch, and yes that was the system glitch, when i re logged in same organize health appeared again 

So again waiting for medical clearance.



expatdude said:


> Mithu,
> 
> First of All many many congrats for your Golden email and wish you happy life in Australia moreover please keep in touch with us.
> 
> ...


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello Friends

I wanted to know how to interpret the following emedical msg:

Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed. If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered your case.

The status for Examinations required for this visa application is showing COMPLETED with the health case submitted to DIAC on 12 Aug on 3 Aug consent to eMedical.

The msg is same for all 3 of us (me,wife and son).

I know many of the guys who have already got the grant have received the above msg but I am unable to confirm the medical status even after searching the forum.

Please help me to know whether medicals are referred for all 3 of us. CO is yet to be assigned


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Guys as confirmed from other thread its a system glitch, and yes that was the system glitch, when i re logged in same organize health appeared again
> 
> So again waiting for medical clearance.


Hi expatdude,even I saw this message in the morning ,but it went away .Waiting...


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks mate! I have to continue posting here as I have received a lot from this forum!


Congratulation Mithu... your are a one of generous person in this forum.So you should get Grant... early... However finally u got it  
Good luck..

Party time :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> Congratulation Mithu... your are a one of generous person in this forum.So you should get Grant... early... However finally u got it
> Good luck..
> 
> Party time :fingerscrossed:


Thanks *Simple99*! :yo:


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Guys as confirmed from other thread its a system glitch, and yes that was the system glitch, when i re logged in same organize health appeared again
> 
> So again waiting for medical clearance.


Dear expatdude,

Don't worry. We will have the medical clearance with the message: "No health examination required..." link soon.

This message means medical clearance signal. I will have to email CO and wait for our grant letter...!!!

I am sticking to the forum until yours and mine are cleared... ( and update for other members regarding medical clearance processing.


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Please Reply*

Dear Friends

Amidst so much of GRANT celebration I am anxiously waiting for a reply for my query 



AUS14 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I wanted to know how to interpret the following emedical msg:
> 
> ...


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Many Many Congrats buddy wish a happy life in Aus. Please keep in touch & send me your gmail id

Thanks 
ExpatDude



mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

AUS14 said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Amidst so much of GRANT celebration I am anxiously waiting for a reply for my query



Hi AUS14,

Is it you seeing when you click on print information sheet after clicking organize health link. 

If yes You do not need to worry about it and just email to your CO to inform him that you have done your medicals. He will further guide you either your medical are cleared or referred ( in most cases medicals are referred, then you have to wait 1-1/2 month for further processing ).

Please let me know if you have any other query. Sorry for the late reply i was driving i saw your message at home but i had to leave for office.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes dear count to Wednesday we will have cleared it I am sure.



RNAussie said:


> Dear expatdude,
> 
> Don't worry. We will have the medical clearance with the message: "No health examination required..." link soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Yes dear count to Wednesday we will have cleared it I am sure.


Our meds were submitted to diac on 1st and 2nd Aug will be cleared soon (


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Our meds were submitted to diac on 1st and 2nd Aug will be cleared soon (


Yes i am saying this Wednesday they will be cleared.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Yes i am saying this Wednesday they will be cleared.


Expatdude... Today there are more than 4 grants,.... That makes me feeling excited and we actually check eVisa regularly ( God blesses us for grants


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Expatdude... Today there are more than 4 grants,.... That makes me feeling excited and we actually check eVisa regularly ( God blesses us for grants


I may get grant later than you but i would have my medical cleared with you. The grant late could be because i ll have to pay second installment of fee for my MOM


----------



## BGMate (Aug 14, 2013)

Deep Congrats to everyone who got their visas already 

Does anyone know how long now it takes to clear the medicals once they are referred?

Thanks!


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I may get grant later than you but i would have my medical cleared with you. The grant late could be because i ll have to pay second installment of fee for my MOM


I have applied for 489 visa. I hope that everything will be fine to get it granted asap.

I expect to get 5 more weeks of Australian work experience as a nurse, I will then qualify 190 requirements (

We keep in touch... We will have a meeting one day guys around Oz, new house....


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

Hi,
Seniors please help me with this issue.
I have applied for 189 visa on 29th august. We already completed our medicals for 457 in june. I have some doubts regarding medicals
1) Should I wait for CO to determine whether I need XRAY again or not?
2)If so I have to wait almost 7weeks and at that time we will be in India for a period of 3 months to attend my post graduation exams. Will there be any problem if we apply onshore and do medicals from India. 
Thank you in advance
Ammu


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I may get grant later than you but i would have my medical cleared with you. The grant late could be because i ll have to pay second installment of fee for my MOM


Hi expatdude,

i also going to do the 2nd installment for my spouse. Today i did my medical.

So when we have to pay the 2nd installment ? is it after finalized all docs and medical or before that ?

Good luck


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> Seniors please help me with this issue.
> I have applied for 189 visa on 29th august. We already completed our medicals for 457 in june. I have some doubts regarding medicals
> 1) Should I wait for CO to determine whether I need XRAY again or not?
> ...


1. without knowing any issues, why are you going to do xray again ?
2. better to ask from CO (i guess it is not a problem. )

Good luck


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> Hi expatdude,
> 
> i also going to do the 2nd installment for my spouse. Today i did my medical.
> 
> ...



Yes after medical finalization and all other requirements meeting. So you do not worry you have plenty of time I ll guide you once i do this


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Yes after medical finalization and all other requirements meeting. So you do not worry you have plenty of time I ll guide you once i do this


Thanks expatdude.

i was afraid as i will lost all money (including 2 installment) if they ask that amount before finalization and then they may reject my application.(wish they don't reject my apps)

Good luck Buddyy


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> Thanks expatdude.
> 
> i was afraid as i will lost all money (including 2 installment) if they ask that amount before finalization and then they may reject my application.(wish they don't reject my apps)
> 
> Good luck Buddyy


Nope. They demand 2nd installment after every thing is finalize.

Cheers


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> Seniors please help me with this issue.
> I have applied for 189 visa on 29th august. We already completed our medicals for 457 in june. I have some doubts regarding medicals
> 1) Should I wait for CO to determine whether I need XRAY again or not?
> ...


Please check your referral letter whether you need to do X-ray or not. As my experience, If you are above 18 years old, you definitely need to take X-ray. If you have done it, ask your clinic to upload to e-health.


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Nope. They demand 2nd installment after every thing is finalize.
> 
> Cheers


Ohh what a relief. 

Thanks you sir.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> thanks *simple99*! :yo:


congrats mithu


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> 1. without knowing any issues, why are you going to do xray again ?
> 2. better to ask from CO (i guess it is not a problem. )
> 
> Good luck


Hi,
I have to do blood test and medical examination if co is ok with my xray. For that i have to wait for 2 months. At that time i will be in india. Will that be a problem if i do my medicals from india. Now i am in australia.
Thanks


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Please check your referral letter whether you need to do X-ray or not. As my experience, If you are above 18 years old, you definitely need to take X-ray. If you have done it, ask your clinic to upload to e-health.


Hi,
I have done my xray for 457 in june and i got that visa without any problem. Now for 189 i have to do blood test and medical examination, if CO is ok with xray. My problem is that i will be in india at that time. Will it be an issue?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Does anyone know what all is tested in blood test ?


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Does anyone know what all is tested in blood test ?


Hey Buddy,

Just i did my medical test today. I was also suffering with the tests they are going to be.

However they checked only HIV in my case.

i did ,
HIV
X RAY
URINe - UFR (Urine full report)
Physical examination (eye,mouth,ears, etc)

Good luck


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Does anyone know what all is tested in blood test ?



As far as skilled visas its HIV test, but you do not exactly what test they can perform as per my information they only takes HIV


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Just i did my medical test today. I was also suffering with the tests they are going to be.
> 
> ...


What you mean by you were suffering with tests ??????


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

expatdude said:


> What you mean by you were suffering with tests ??????


i have high cholesterol and that why i was suffering  
. But seems like they didn't check cholesterol with blood test


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Rabee said:


> Hi Alfy, they've asked for urine analysis and microscopy urine analysis. blood % was high in my first test (10+). They have asked also for "culture analysis". I checked with my clinic and they said repeated tests are better.
> 
> from the website, i found that if blood% is greater than 10, they typically ask for additional tests as in my case to make sure the applicant has no "cancer" in kidney.
> 
> so guys if you do urine test, just drink lots of water from early morning till sample time!!


Hi Rabee what was the final outcome? Have you got the grant?


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> ...


YAY!!! congrats buddy, am sure u must be very happy. Good luck for the rest,, and pray for me, am still waiting


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Simple99 said:


> i have high cholesterol and that why i was suffering
> . But seems like they didn't check cholesterol with blood test


Thank you so much for replying. I am currently having some cough and wheezing, which increases the value of WBC (eosinophils) in urine. It is just that my body is fighting the cough. Since am a smoker I am well aware of this. Dont want this to tarnish my results. So just wanted to make sure of what all they test. Its good they didnt test the cholesterol. But I guess you cant be sure of what they tested till your medicals are cleared. Or did the doctors office share the report with you ?


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Thank you so much for replying. I am currently having some cough and wheezing, which increases the value of WBC (eosinophils) in urine. It is just that my body is fighting the cough. Since am a smoker I am well aware of this. Dont want this to tarnish my results. So just wanted to make sure of what all they test. Its good they didnt test the cholesterol. But I guess you cant be sure of what they tested till your medicals are cleared. Or did the doctors office share the report with you ?


Be carefull with the smoking , Im a smoker too affects BP as well so no smokes on the day of the day of the test


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Guys .. any idea about what is the max permissible amount of RBC cells found in urine sample? I read it sometime that 10 cells per high field is acceptable, is it true .? My urine sample had 2 to 3 rbc per unit sample and later the doctor said it could be due to exercise.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

ojhaa said:


> Be carefull with the smoking , Im a smoker too affects BP as well so no smokes on the day of the day of the test


I agree. But am surprised how Simple99 was not tested for anything else. So many people used to report that after the medical test for Australia they were told of their existing diabetes or high cholesterol.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> I agree. But am surprised how Simple99 was not tested for anything else. So many people used to report that after the medical test for Australia they were told of their existing diabetes or high cholesterol.


Am a smoker too mate.....but undergone medicals once last year......

Now I have to do as per my CO, following tests.... 
Chest X-ray Examination
HIV
Medical Examination 


Cheers


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

whizzard said:


> Guys .. any idea about what is the max permissible amount of RBC cells found in urine sample? I read it sometime that 10 cells per high field is acceptable, is it true .? My urine sample had 2 to 3 rbc per unit sample and later the doctor said it could be due to exercise.


My friend had the same. When he told the same (may be due to exercise as he is an athlete) to his annual physical examiner (unrelated to aus) the doc said who knows if the prostate is blown ?  Although I hope your meds dont get referred, but you should be prepared for getting referred. RBC in urine means blood in urine. Whatever the reason.



JP Mosa said:


> Am a smoker too mate.....but undergone medicals once last year......
> 
> Now I have to do as per my CO, following tests....
> Chest X-ray Examination
> ...


So medical examination means blood test right ? 

I dont know how the panel physicians will measure cholesterol as the test is not taken while fasting. Recently one of my dependents cholesterol was on border line high. Am worried if this will create any problems if they go for medical test now.


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any Medical Clearance today?


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

I had my Meds today in Australia. The tests were:


Chest X-Ray
Nurse Screening – Height, Weight, Vision, BP, Urine Sample.
Blood test – HIV
Doctor Examination – Medical Questionnaire, Full body physical examination, BP re-test (only for me and not my spouse as my BP is borderline high).

After these rounds, the physician informed that the results will be directly uploaded to DIAC and we were OK in urinalysis, BP and physical examinations. If there are any abnormalities in X-Ray and Blood test, DIAC will contact us. 



How much time does it usually take to upload the medicals if done from eMedical centre?
How can we find out if Meds are uploaded/cleared? I understand that the ‘organise your meds’ link will disappear. But will there be any change for ‘Health, evidence of’ status from recommended to something else?



~~~


----------



## Dusty1234 (Mar 18, 2013)

They generally, do it ASAP. You can check with them. 
Also you can ask from your Aus rep. But dont ask too much they warn you that you have to wait. 
After 1st test it'll be too much time (for me it's 3 months). But dont worry, after that it'll speed up
Good Luck


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> My friend had the same. When he told the same (may be due to exercise as he is an athlete) to his annual physical examiner (unrelated to aus) the doc said who knows if the prostate is blown ?  Although I hope your meds dont get referred, but you should be prepared for getting referred. RBC in urine means blood in urine. Whatever the reason.
> 
> So medical examination means blood test right ?
> 
> I dont know how the panel physicians will measure cholesterol as the test is not taken while fasting. Recently one of my dependents cholesterol was on border line high. Am worried if this will create any problems if they go for medical test now.


But I had provided them with the reports of further tests and even CT scan that everything else was just fine no stone no prostate issues... should it be ok in this situation?


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Thank you so much for replying. I am currently having some cough and wheezing, which increases the value of WBC (eosinophils) in urine. It is just that my body is fighting the cough. Since am a smoker I am well aware of this. Dont want this to tarnish my results. So just wanted to make sure of what all they test. Its good they didnt test the cholesterol. But I guess you cant be sure of what they tested till your medicals are cleared. Or did the doctors office share the report with you ?


They didn't share reports with myself. Sure i will confirm that with talk to them.



happybuddha said:


> So medical examination means blood test right ?
> 
> I dont know how the panel physicians will measure cholesterol as the test is not taken while fasting. Recently one of my dependents cholesterol was on border line high. Am worried if this will create any problems if they go for medical test now.


mecical examination is just physical exam as my knowledge.
vision,hearing, hieght,weight, etc....

There is way to check cholesterol fasting. it is call serum cholesterol. it is all kind of test which can used to test the cholesterol level.


Anyway please stop smoking at least one week before go to medical test.

Good luck


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> They didn't share reports with myself. Sure i will confirm that with talk to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a chain smoker too but haven't stopped it rather took two stick while in a long que of medicals!


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Guys, we did our medicals on 16 Aug (family of four). My eldest son's medical was auto cleared in few days but the links were still active for rest of us including my younger son who is 2 years old. But today when I logged into evisa site, I see that his link also disappeared. I assume it was cleared after it got referred. 

Now, my question is who can change this link? I have not been contacted by CO yet..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tihor said:


> Guys, we did our medicals on 16 Aug (family of four). My eldest son's medical was auto cleared in few days but the links were still active for rest of us including my younger son who is 2 years old. But today when I logged into evisa site, I see that his link also disappeared. I assume it was cleared after it got referred.
> 
> Now, my question is who can change this link? I have not been contacted by CO yet..


Inform your CO about this change by e-mail. What message are there?


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Inform your CO about this change by e-mail. What message are there?


Hi Mithu, 

I don't have CO yet. I front uploaded all my docs and also did my medicals. 

The link shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


----------



## rockerwin (Jul 8, 2013)

Guys any idea, about the date MOC is processing medical cases referred to them. Last I heard was mithu93Ku, he did his medical on 28th July.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tihor said:


> Hi Mithu,
> 
> I don't have CO yet. I front uploaded all my docs and also did my medicals.
> 
> The link shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


Your meds cleared and will get direct grant any moment. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

MOC is now Clearing August 16, 2013 Medicals as informed from *tihor*


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> MOC is now Clearing August 16, 2013 Medicals as informed from *tihor*


BTW, just to clear, only my son's medicals were cleared today. I am still waiting for my spouse and mine to clear. Don't want to get anybody hopes up 

Sorry!


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

*News*

I have received the message at 3pm Oz time: No health examinations required for this person... instead of organise your health examinations.

I have sent an email immediately to my case officer.

I am waiting for magic golden email regarding the visa grant. 

Please see my timeline for current medical clearance processing.

Fingerscrosed to Expatdude and others


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> I have received the message at 3pm Oz time: No health examinations required for this person... instead of organise your health examinations.
> 
> I have sent an email immediately to my case officer.
> 
> ...


Waiting for Good news from you *RNAussie*.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

MOC is now Clearing August 19, 2013 Medicals as informed from *RNAussie*


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> MOC is now Clearing August 19, 2013 Medicals as informed from *RNAussie*


Naah Mithu its hopefully Aug 01 cleareance as per RNAussie's signature. Even I am waiting for my med cleareance. Done med on 3rd Aug and was submitted to DIAC on 12th Aug


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> MOC is now Clearing August 19, 2013 Medicals as informed from *RNAussie*


Mithu.... If i am not mistaken RNaussie did his medicals on 1st August na?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mjt said:


> Mithu.... If i am not mistaken RNaussie did his medicals on 1st August na?


Sorry to the thread member for this unintentional mistake. hwell:hwell::tape::tape::doh::doh:


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi friends, need help from u guys...
I would like to know if the status besides the HEALTH EVIDENCE changes to "CLEARED" or something else from "REQUESTED" status with the date on which the medicals get clear...? Or its just the change in the medical link to "No health examinations are required......"

Please reply friends....


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Sorry to the thread member for this unintentional mistake. hwell:hwell::tape::tape::doh::doh:


That's fine mithu.... No issues. Just to confirm as m eagerly waiting for my meds to get clear...


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Sorry to the thread member for this unintentional mistake. hwell:hwell::tape::tape::doh::doh:


Yeah, my meds to DIAC on 1/8/13.
Today 10/9/13 they just changed to NO MEDICAL EXAM... for my eVisa.

After sending an email to CO, meds changed to Received.

Now all is Received!!!

Just waiting for grant.

Guys. Do u know what business working time is for Adelaide processing center? 9am to 4pm or ...


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats to you. 

I am still seeing the organize health message on my spouse as her med was sent to DIAC on 1/8. Mine & others are cleared now which was submitted to DIAC on 31/07

Strange that i am still seeing organize health for my spouse as her results also sent to DIAC on 1/08. Waiting waiting....



RNAussie said:


> I have received the message at 3pm Oz time: No health examinations required for this person... instead of organise your health examinations.
> 
> I have sent an email immediately to my case officer.
> 
> ...


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Congrats to you.
> 
> I am still seeing the organize health message on my spouse as her med was sent to DIAC on 1/8. Mine & others are cleared now which was submitted to DIAC on 31/07
> 
> Strange that i am still seeing organize health for my spouse as her results also sent to DIAC on 1/08. Waiting waiting....


Yay... It will be coming soon... Fingerscrossed

Are COs working until 4pm Oz local time?

If it is, so I wish to have grated the visa tomorrow.


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Yeah, my meds to DIAC on 1/8/13.
> Today 10/9/13 they just changed to NO MEDICAL EXAM... for my eVisa.
> 
> After sending an email to CO, meds changed to Received.
> ...


Thanks mate for information....
Actually in my case the medical link disappeared since last 4 weeks and its showing "No health examinations are required for this person........" But the status besides Health evidence is still showing "REQUESTED" and the date column is blank!! That is the reason i wanted to know whether health evidence status changes too or not so that i can email my CO once i see the change in the status besides Health evidence.

And ya, the working hours in Adelaide are from 8:30am to 4:30pm.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Yay... It will be coming soon... Fingerscrossed
> 
> Are COs working until 4pm Oz local time?
> 
> If it is, so I wish to have grated the visa tomorrow.



I wish they work till 4 pm Oz local time. I am waiting now anxiously


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Mjt said:


> Thanks mate for information....
> Actually in my case the medical link disappeared since last 4 weeks and its showing "No health examinations are required for this person........" But the status besides Health evidence is still showing "REQUESTED" and the date column is blank!! That is the reason i wanted to know whether health evidence status changes too or not so that i can email my CO once i see the change in the status besides Health evidence.
> 
> And ya, the working hours in Adelaide are from 8:30am to 4:30pm.



Mjt,

Your medical are cleared now go a head and email to you CO. If you see no health required message it means that they have been cleared. Now you need to awake your CO he/she might be busy in other cases as well.

Good luck


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Mjt said:


> Thanks mate for information....
> Actually in my case the medical link disappeared since last 4 weeks and its showing "No health examinations are required for this person........" But the status besides Health evidence is still showing "REQUESTED" and the date column is blank!! That is the reason i wanted to know whether health evidence status changes too or not so that i can email my CO once i see the change in the status besides Health evidence.
> 
> And ya, the working hours in Adelaide are from 8:30am to 4:30pm.


My CO informed: required/requested changes to received when she receives my health results.

Look at my case: No health exam... link appears, but it was "required", after sending an email, CO updated to received!!!


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys ,I need some help ..I have been asked for super annuation statement ?What is this .I have money send to PF but no super annuation ..


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> MOC is now Clearing August 16, 2013 Medicals as informed from *tihor*


Hi Mithu ,My husbands meds were submitted to DIAC on 15th August ,but still arent cleared .

Btw jus a question ,who informs on what date cases is MOC processing ?


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Mjt,
> 
> Your medical are cleared now go a head and email to you CO. If you see no health required message it means that they have been cleared. Now you need to awake your CO he/she might be busy in other cases as well.
> 
> Good luck


I have already informed my CO about the change before 10 days but unfortunately his reply was that my medicals are being assessed by the MOC  that's why I am bit worried hw to ask my CO about my medical status...


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> MOC is now Clearing August 19, 2013 Medicals as informed from *RNAussie*



Hi Mithu,

My medical was uploaded on Aug 07 but my link is still active and I didnt receive any email from CO. What should I do to confirm about my status.:smash:


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Mjt said:


> I have already informed my CO about the change before 10 days but unfortunately his reply was that my medicals are being assessed by the MOC  that's why I am bit worried hw to ask my CO about my medical status...


Ask him politely by saying that you have got the feeling that your medical are cleared by seeing the no health message.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Ask him politely by saying that you have got the feeling that your medical are cleared by seeing the no health message.


Ask the co politely.

My co didnt reply my email. However, when I sent her an email ti let her know medicals were cleared. Immediately she updated from required to received.

Guys, if we have "no health examinations...", will they ask for further test possibly? Or No health exam... means cleared and no further test?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Are you still afraid  your grant is on the way ....




RNAussie said:


> Ask the co politely.
> 
> My co didnt reply my email. However, when I sent her an email ti let her know medicals were cleared. Immediately she updated from required to received.
> 
> Guys, if we have "no health examinations...", will they ask for further test possibly? Or No health exam... means cleared and no further test?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Are you still afraid  your grant is on the way ....


Hey ,I have one question my husbands meds were uploaded on 15 Aug ..he was given a B so I assume auto referred.So shud I assume I am close to getting meds cleared.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hey ,I have one question my husbands meds were uploaded on 15 Aug ..he was given a B so I assume auto referred.So shud I assume I am close to getting meds cleared.


Yes wait for another 14 days currently they are processing 1st August according to RNAussie time lines.


My spouse results were also submitted on 1st August but her status did not change yet


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Yes wait for another 14 days currently they are processing 1st August according to RNAussie time lines.
> 
> 
> My spouse results were also submitted on 1st August but her status did not change yet


Oh ..lets hope they get cleared soon for all of us.

I was again contacted by CO ,who asked me superannuation document(if posb) and mentioned my husbands meds are not yet finalized.

I am happy just because she replied.

So looks like all is well othr thn the meds


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Ask the co politely.
> 
> My co didnt reply my email. However, when I sent her an email ti let her know medicals were cleared. Immediately she updated from required to received.
> 
> Guys, if we have "no health examinations...", will they ask for further test possibly? Or No health exam... means cleared and no further test?


Hmmm.... Thanx mate!! I'm bit worried to send email again to CO in two weeks... The CO may assume that may be I'm eager... Bt actually im worried!!


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Shreya10 said:


> Hey ,I have one question my husbands meds were uploaded on 15 Aug ..he was given a B so I assume auto referred.So shud I assume I am close to getting meds cleared.


How you know that he was given a B ? Dont mean it to be personal but just out of curiosity, any medical issues with your husband ?


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Is there any link , we can check uploaded documents relevant to medical tests and their status ?


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hey ,I have one question my husbands meds were uploaded on 15 Aug ..he was given a B so I assume auto referred.So shud I assume I am close to getting meds cleared.


Shreya .. it seems that your husband and I both are in the same situation but could you tell me how did you know he has been given a B ?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

whizzard said:


> But I had provided them with the reports of further tests and even CT scan that everything else was just fine no stone no prostate issues... should it be ok in this situation?


I hope so bro. I am not sure as I just told what I heard.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Shreya .. it seems that your husband and I both are in the same situation but could you tell me how did you know he has been given a B ?


no medical issues..he was asked a repeat urine test followed by blood creatinine test whihch came out normal..since thr was a repeat test the doc said the system auto took it as B and there are no issues with hubby.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> no medical issues..he was asked a repeat urine test followed by blood creatinine test whihch came out normal..since thr was a repeat test the doc said the system auto took it as B and there are no issues with hubby.


Great. So u guys got the grant ?


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Guys ,I need some help ..I have been asked for super annuation statement ?What is this .I have money send to PF but no super annuation ..


Superannuation is essentially same as PF. They call it super in Australia. You can submit your PF statement for this. 


~~~


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Great. So u guys got the grant ?


Not yet..since my hubby was out of india for a tour ,he did it quite late on 15 aug ..so i am assuming it will be done in nxt 3-4 weeks.

Co has contacted has and looks like all she needs is submitted by us ...she is jus waiting for medicals.


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

anybody having CO JH from Adelaide Team 4, is he on holidays, i sent him email 11 days ago but no reply yet, called him twice but noone piks da phone, any idea


----------



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

wifi said:


> anybody having CO JH from Adelaide Team 4, is he on holidays, i sent him email 11 days ago but no reply yet, called him twice but noone piks da phone, any idea


Hi Wifi,

I have the same CO. How do you know that he is no leave? I guess since Killerbee got grant last to last week or last week (don't exactly remember) and he also had the same CO, he was presumably around that time. Not sure after that.


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

aamirrehman said:


> Hi Wifi,
> 
> I have the same CO. How do you know that he is no leave? I guess since Killerbee got grant last to last week or last week (don't exactly remember) and he also had the same CO, he was presumably around that time. Not sure after that.


I dont know if he is on leave, but its been two weeks,no sign of him in my case, and he is not picking the phone that he provided in the contact details, i left a message once as well but no reply


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

wifi said:


> I dont know if he is on leave, but its been two weeks,no sign of him in my case, and he is not picking the phone that he provided in the contact details, i left a message once as well but no reply


Adelaide T4 is very lazy and slow. My last CO's email received was 10days ago.

My meds were cleared. CO did not update the application.

Emailed twice but no response.

How slow and lazy are they?


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I did our medical last Monday (2013-09-09) for my kids and myself.
Today i can see below messages under each person.

*kid* : No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

*Myself :* Organize Health link still there..

can someone tell me what is the meaning of that. Seems like kid's medical was cleared and my was referred .

is that correct ?


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I did our medical last Monday (2013-09-09) for my kids and myself.
> Today i can see below messages under each person.
> ...


Yes it is.
Ur meds were autoreferred. Just wait for clearance.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Please see my comments in red



Simple99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I did our medical last Monday (2013-09-09) for my kids and myself.
> Today i can see below messages under each person.
> ...


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Please see my comments in red


Hi expatdude ,

Jus asking out of curiosity ,where u asked any repeat test ,etc ?

I mean why were urs and spouses referred?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi expatdude ,
> 
> Jus asking out of curiosity ,where u asked any repeat test ,etc ?
> 
> I mean why were urs and spouses referred?


No dear they normally auto refer our medical due to HR country.

*The good news is that I am seeing No Health require now for my spouse as well. So MOC is processing 1/8/13 cases as her results were submitted to DIAC on 1/8/13.*


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

expatdude said:


> No dear they normally auto refer our medical due to HR country.
> 
> *The good news is that I am seeing No Health require now for my spouse as well. So MOC is processing 1/8/13 cases as her results were submitted to DIAC on 1/8/13.*



Congrats expat dude ..so now urs are pending right ?


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Yes it is.
> Ur meds were autoreferred. Just wait for clearance.


Thanks you *RNAussie *, *expatdude *and all....


my meds was also automatically cleared..... 

Just noww it showsssss....

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based ...."" show for both of myseld and kid.

Good luckk allllll


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Congrats expat dude ..so now urs are pending right ?


Mine also cleared. Now grant is pending


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

Congratulations for those who already got the Grant... I am yet to see any progress in the status even after submitting my medicals/PCC on 3rd Aug. The CO was assigned in July. I do not see any progress in my case as I still see my health status as "requested" - However the status for my wife and kid are shows as "NO health checkup required".

Any idea, why this delay?


ACS: April-2013 | NSW SS: May-2013 | Visa Invitation: May-2013 | Visa Applied : June-2013 | CO: July-2013 | Med&PCC: 03-August-2013 |...


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Mine also cleared


Congrats guys,

Now I am waiting for direct grant. But it seems not to have it. )): still waiting for grant... )):


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> Thanks you RNAussie , expatdude and all....
> 
> my meds was also automatically cleared.....
> 
> ...


Awesome no referred it means


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> Thanks you *RNAussie *, *expatdude *and all....
> 
> 
> my meds was also automatically cleared.....
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> Congratulations for those who already got the Grant... I am yet to see any progress in the status even after submitting my medicals/PCC on 3rd Aug. The CO was assigned in July. I do not see any progress in my case as I still see my health status as "requested" - However the status for my wife and kid are shown as "NO health checkup required".
> 
> Any idea, why this delay?
> 
> ...


I just got to see that my health status has changed to "No health checkup required..." (all 3 of us have this status now)- However the progress on health evidence is still shown as "Requested" - I am confused now ..


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> I just got to see that my health status has changed to "No health checkup required..." (all 3 of us have this status now)- However the progress on health evidence is still shown as "Requested" - I am confused now ..


Yesterday, i had the same ur "requested". Just email CO and say seeing No Health... Then I got "received"


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> I just got to see that my health status has changed to "No health checkup required..." (all 3 of us have this status now)- However the progress on health evidence is still shown as "Requested" - I am confused now ..


Same is my case.... I'm seeing this thing since last 4 weeks!! M really very confused...


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Mine also cleared. Now grant is pending


Expat dude ,I have a Q ,in my case as I mentioned my husband had to do a repeat test ,no medical history or issues .But the repeat test followed by a normal creatinine test was done.Doctors said no issues but as it was a repeat test ,he was auto B referred.

Do you think his also will be processed in the current timelines?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Expat dude ,I have a Q ,in my case as I mentioned my husband had to do a repeat test ,no medical history or issues .But the repeat test followed by a normal creatinine test was done.Doctors said no issues but as it was a repeat test ,he was auto B referred.
> 
> Do you think his also will be processed in the current timelines?


No idea abt repeat however u need to see the timeline according to result submission to diac.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

expatdude said:


> No idea abt repeat however u need to see the timeline according to result submission to diac.


Yeah ..results were submitted on 15 Aug ..so I hope results are out soon ..


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

All ,

anybody whose meds were referred mid august and waiting for clearance?


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> All ,
> 
> anybody whose meds were referred mid august and waiting for clearance?


meee

were you told that meds have been referred or did you just assume as your links as still active ??


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vic2013 said:


> meee
> 
> were you told that meds have been referred or did you just assume as your links as still active ??


Yes my CO told me ..how abt u ?


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Yes my CO told me ..how abt u ?


My CO did not indicate any such thing. 

just sent a request for additional documents - which was basically one document i.e. the PCC.

no other communication since then.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats to you guys whose meds are cleared. I am attending this Friday. Hope for the best


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

I this MOC is clearing medical of *Aug 02* . Hope I will be treated next week. Any one else has medical clearance today?


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Congrats to you guys whose meds are cleared. I am attending this Friday. Hope for the best


Good luck happybuddha..

As i told you early, they checked HIV only with my blood.My meds was cleared automatically. If they check cholesterol, Sure my case already in referred list .
Thanks gods.

wish all the referred medicals come to cleared asap


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello Everybody

Time for party :second::cheer2:izza::violin::tea:eace::drum:

GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST

Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...

Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party :second::cheer2:izza::violin::tea:eace::drum:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!! Hope to see you there in near future.. I am still waiting for my Grant!!! Fingers crossed.
One question, how long did it take you get the grant after the change of your health status?? (My medical status changed to "No health examinations required" 2 days ago (but the health status is still shows as "requested") - Hope to get it cleared soon.



Thanks, Sreejith
ACS: April-2013 | NSW SS: May-2013 | Visa Invitation: May-2013 | Visa Applied : June-2013 | CO: July-2013 | Med&PCC: 03-August-2013 |...


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> Congratulations!!!! Hope to see you there in near future.. I am still waiting for my Grant!!! Fingers crossed.
> One question, how long did it take you get the grant after the change of your health status?? (My medical status changed to "No health examinations required" 2 days ago (but the health status is still shows as "requested") - Hope to get it cleared soon.
> 
> 
> ...


That's the big question mark...it never changed...even after grant its 'Organise your Health'. I made a blunder while doing my medical...done my medical before visa lodgment and forgot to mark the question 'whether you have done medicals within 12 months' as YES and thereby have not provided the HAP id. Thank GOD its all done now...did my medical on 3rd Aug and report submitted to DIAC on 12th Aug.


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party :second::cheer2:izza::violin::tea:eace::drum:
> 
> ...


Congrats mate :clap2:


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dear All,

I mailed my CO to confirm about my status of application and medical and today I got reply from CO that is as under.

"*I have not requested you to undertake the medicals yet as the case is not ready. I can see the medicals you have completed are referred to the MOC, however I will let you know when the case is almost ready for completion. The process is usually around 17 months from assessment.*"

My team is Adelaide Team4. I am so much confused as I submit my application on November 2012 and now CO is saying that process is usually around 17 months. 

What should I do its really frustrated to see this kind of harsh reply from CO.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party :second::cheer2:izza::violin::tea:eace::drum:
> 
> ...


Many many congrats dear its a quick grant i am seeing


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like the visa Grant time may change depends on the Visa type you applied for.. I have applied for 190. Not sure, how many friends I got here


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Simple99 said:


> Good luck happybuddha..
> 
> As i told you early, they checked HIV only with my blood.My meds was cleared automatically. If they check cholesterol, Sure my case already in referred list .
> Thanks gods.
> ...


Thanks buddy. Your post gives me some peace of mind. :xmassnow:
Did you get a copy of your medical test results by any chance ?


----------



## shaukat (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I need a suggestion from senior expats.
I am going to apply for 190 SS. My EA assessment is going on and hope to get a result by end of this month. I am going to include my spouse and 7yrs old son.
But my son has a urological surgery 3 years back at Singapore because of some obstruction at uretor for which he has a dilated unilateral dilated kidney. He is under no medication since his surgery, only things we do, is a Urine Routine in every 3 months and Ultrasound in every 6 months. So far no infection in his urological system is recorded during this period. As kidney is also related to this issue we also regularly check his sreum creatinin, filtration rate (eGFR) and BP, which are also very normal.
No my question is should i consult this issue with the panel doctor before applying visa and get their opinion whether this condition is accepted by DIAC or not.
Regards.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shaukat said:


> Hello everyone,
> I need a suggestion from senior expats.
> I am going to apply for 190 SS. My EA assessment is going on and hope to get a result by end of this month. I am going to include my spouse and 7yrs old son.
> But my son has a urological surgery 3 years back at Singapore because of some obstruction at uretor for which he has a dilated unilateral dilated kidney. He is under no medication since his surgery, only things we do, is a Urine Routine in every 3 months and Ultrasound in every 6 months. So far no infection in his urological system is recorded during this period. As kidney is also related to this issue we also regularly check his sreum creatinin, filtration rate (eGFR) and BP, which are also very normal.
> ...


Dear shaukat,
I would recommend to take suggestion from _shel  . She is one of the moderator too and I think _shel can give you right directions! 
You can make a brand new thread for this query and take suggestions from others experienced members like espresso (Monika).
Good luck


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I mailed my CO to confirm about my status of application and medical and today I got reply from CO that is as under.
> 
> ...


Hahaha Ade T4 is very slow and does not respect applicants... No matter how many times you send them emails... U must wait... )): I am also waiting and waiting....


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Guys i got my grant today, thanks all for your help, wish you all good luck


----------



## sonie (Oct 25, 2012)

Dear Expats,

I have a query, I am in process of filing EOI for 190 visa for South Australia state. But I am 3 months pregnant. My worry is that if I receive state approval and I wont be able to take X-ray scan. Is it possible in this scenario that by the time I am able to provide my X-ray reports after delivery and my occupation is removed from the list then I won't get the visa grant?

Please guys help!


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

wifi said:


> Guys i got my grant today, thanks all for your help, wish you all good luck


Congratulations mate


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

wifi said:


> Guys i got my grant today, thanks all for your help, wish you all good luck


Congrats *wifi*! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I mailed my CO to confirm about my status of application and medical and today I got reply from CO that is as under.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, can u please share the initials of your CO as my CO too belongs to Adelaide team4.

Thanks
Mjt


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

wifi said:


> Guys i got my grant today, thanks all for your help, wish you all good luck


Congrats mate


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mjt said:


> Hi mate, can u please share the initials of your CO as my CO too belongs to Adelaide team4.
> 
> Thanks
> Mjt


Hay Thanks for your response. I got some information from other expats and they said that your application might be in the security checks so that's why getting delay in your processing...............ray: CO initial is LW


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

sonie said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I have a query, I am in process of filing EOI for 190 visa for South Australia state. But I am 3 months pregnant. My worry is that if I receive state approval and I wont be able to take X-ray scan. Is it possible in this scenario that by the time I am able to provide my X-ray reports after delivery and my occupation is removed from the list then I won't get the visa grant?
> 
> Please guys help!



Hi,

I can't actually answer your query but hopefully someone with more experience can and will be along soon. I just wanted to say that I am in similar situation, but baby is due in 6 weeks. I have done a fair amount of research and decided that I will go ahead with X-ray if its needed before the birth rather then delay visa. Obviously it is a very personal choice but I've decided that the levels used are minimal and much care is taken when x-raying pregnant ladies. Might be worth you looking into. And congratulations on your pregnancy!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

wifi said:


> Guys i got my grant today, thanks all for your help, wish you all good luck


Hi Wifi,

Heartiest Congratulations to you on getting the grant.

So this means that JH is not on holidays. Do you know why the delay of approx. 10 days after your medical clearance (on 2nd sept)?


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Hay Thanks for your response. I got some information from other expats and they said that your application might be in the security checks so that's why getting delay in your processing...............ray: CO initial is LW


Ahh k... I think my occupation is in CSOL dts y its getting delayed!!


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

aamirrehman said:


> Hi Wifi,
> 
> Heartiest Congratulations to you on getting the grant.
> 
> So this means that JH is not on holidays. Do you know why the delay of approx. 10 days after your medical clearance (on 2nd sept)?


Thanks all for your wishes, thanks heaps. No idea what took him so long. Even he didnt reply me today, just got the grant email. Good luck


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mjt said:


> Ahh k... I think my occupation is in CSOL dts y its getting delayed!!


Yes I check CSOL it is in the list.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I had a few clarifications. Please help me with the answers...Thanks...

1. Do most of the medicals gets referred. Based on the big document which i read that is provided in DIAC website, i see that the tests are very simple and it would be only when a rare condition is seen in the reports that someone will get referred.

2. Whoever gets referred, do most of them get approved from MOC or do they ask for re-test or further tests on most of the referred medicals

3. Do you know anyone who ever got rejected for the visa because of medicals especially someone with diabetes

4. My mother has diabetes and i have to decide whether to have her in the PR application. If not, can you please suggest some good alternate options. 

Thanks Very Much in advance for all your inputs...Waiting eagerly to read them...Thanks Again!!!


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> Thanks you *RNAussie *, *expatdude *and all....
> 
> 
> my meds was also automatically cleared.....
> ...


Hi,

I have gone for medicals on 01 sep and yesterday when I logged in shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based ... " for myself and wife. 

Does that mean that our medicals have been cleared and it will not be referred further. I still have not been assigned CO, so how it can be cleared automatically.

Thanks


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Today, when I just logged in now it shows "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for." for both of us. 

Wht does that mean ?


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

sahil772 said:


> Today, when I just logged in now it shows "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for." for both of us.
> 
> Wht does that mean ?


Same as mine.. My meds uploaded 26 july.. Still no news or updates... This game of waiting is sad


----------



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

*MOC processing date*

Dear All,

Any update on the date for which MOC is currently processing referred medicals for? My spouse's medicals were uploaded on 7th Aug and were auto referred. Have not cleared until now as I can see the "Organise....." link.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

aamirrehman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Any update on the date for which MOC is currently processing referred medicals for? My spouse's medicals were uploaded on 7th Aug and were auto referred. Have not cleared until now as I can see the "Organise....." link.



My husbands were uploaded on 15th ...still the link is thr and CO said its yet not finalised...Hopefully in nxt 2 weeks ..


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

Any one with Team 2 of Adelaide?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

sahil772 said:


> Today, when I just logged in now it shows "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for." for both of us.
> 
> Wht does that mean ?


This is system glitch only


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi All,

Today my health examination link changed to 

"*No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship*"

But yesterday I received email from my CO and he said the following words to me.

"*I have not requested you to undertake the medicals yet as the case is not ready. I can see the medicals you have completed are referred to the MOC, however I will let you know when the case is almost ready for completion. The process is usually around 17 months from assessment*."

Senior expats kindly advise me what should I do now? Should I mail to my CO to let him know about medical? Or I should wait and see what he will do with my case.


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

patience.... CO will tell you each step to do



showib49 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my health examination link changed to
> 
> ...


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I had a few clarifications. Please help me with the answers...Thanks...
> 
> ...


When any of you get a couple of minutes, can you please help me with your thoughts on the above please...Thanks Very Much


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

ricky ponting fan said:


> When any of you get a couple of minutes, can you please help me with your thoughts on the above please...Thanks Very Much


Dear,

In my case, I added my mom who is a diabetes patient. Also had an operation (sub dural haematauma). By the bless of Allah, today we all family got the GRANT.....

Thanks all for giving suggestions and this site is a great help for this migration community... :second::drum:eace::bump2:lane:


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

LionheartBD said:


> Dear,
> 
> In my case, I added my mom who is a diabetes patient. Also had an operation (sub dural haematauma). By the bless of Allah, today we all family got the GRANT.....
> 
> Thanks all for giving suggestions and this site is a great help for this migration community... :second::drum:eace::bump2:lane:


Congratulations.... Happy for you..... eace::drum:eace::drum:


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> Dear,
> 
> In my case, I added my mom who is a diabetes patient. Also had an operation (sub dural haematauma). By the bless of Allah, today we all family got the GRANT.....
> 
> Thanks all for giving suggestions and this site is a great help for this migration community... :second::drum:eace::bump2:lane:


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> Dear,
> 
> In my case, I added my mom who is a diabetes patient. Also had an operation (sub dural haematauma). By the bless of Allah, today we all family got the GRANT.....
> 
> Thanks all for giving suggestions and this site is a great help for this migration community... :second::drum:eace::bump2:lane:


do you mind sharing your timeline buddy?

Was it 189 or 190 visa?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> Dear,
> 
> In my case, I added my mom who is a diabetes patient. Also had an operation (sub dural haematauma). By the bless of Allah, today we all family got the GRANT.....
> 
> Thanks all for giving suggestions and this site is a great help for this migration community... :second::drum:eace::bump2:lane:


Many many congratulation buddy on your grant especially with your mom


----------



## vj118 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello Friends,
I have been following this thread for sometime now. I have completed my medicals on 24 Aug and the results were sent to DIAC witjin 2-3 days. I have called up the clinic n they have confirmed that it graded as A. How much time will it take to be finalized? kindly help.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> Dear,
> 
> In my case, I added my mom who is a diabetes patient. Also had an operation (sub dural haematauma). By the bless of Allah, today we all family got the GRANT.....
> 
> Thanks all for giving suggestions and this site is a great help for this migration community... :second::drum:eace::bump2:lane:


Congratulations Buddy...Good News for me as well...All the very best to you...!!!


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

vj118 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have been following this thread for sometime now. I have completed my medicals on 24 Aug and the results were sent to DIAC witjin 2-3 days. I have called up the clinic n they have confirmed that it graded as A. How much time will it take to be finalized? kindly help.


See my time line in my signature


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello guys, I'm glad to share with u all that i have received grant today morning at 5:05 AM IST.
I'm very thankful to all the members of the forum for all your support... U all are just awesome.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> Dear,
> 
> In my case, I added my mom who is a diabetes patient. Also had an operation (sub dural haematauma). By the bless of Allah, today we all family got the GRANT.....
> 
> Thanks all for giving suggestions and this site is a great help for this migration community... :second::drum:eace::bump2:lane:


Hello LionheartBD,

Many congrats for the feat !!

My mom is also a diabetic patient also had her gall bladder removed. Please let me what reports or additional tests your mother had to undergo.

Regards.


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

vj118 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have been following this thread for sometime now. I have completed my medicals on 24 Aug and the results were sent to DIAC witjin 2-3 days. I have called up the clinic n they have confirmed that it graded as A. How much time will it take to be finalized? kindly help.


Hay my Medical was uploaded to DIAC on Aug 07 and it got cleared on Sep 14 so it usually takes 4-6 weeks. You will be cleared in the end September


----------



## shaukat (Sep 8, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> Dear,
> 
> In my case, I added my mom who is a diabetes patient. Also had an operation (sub dural haematauma). By the bless of Allah, today we all family got the GRANT.....
> 
> Thanks all for giving suggestions and this site is a great help for this migration community... :second::drum:eace::bump2:lane:


Hi lion heart,
Congratulation.
I have few question to you. 
1. Where did you do the medical in Dhaka?
2. What kind of docs you have to submit for your mother for her operation?
3. Did you inform the history in your application i mean in the form at the time of application.

with regards.


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> Hello LionheartBD,
> 
> Many congrats for the feat !!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.. 

As long as diseases that doesnt cause any harm to others, there a positive outcome for visa is expected. Now a days, many person has diabetes and also lot of people undergo surgery. There is nothing wrong with matters. However, some infectious diseases such as TB which can be very dangerous for people around the patient may require more attention. Besides, mental illness and physical disability are other issues that might be harder to get visa for those. 

Gall Bladder operation is just nothing  you dont have to be worried.. just for your mental satisfaction, ask your panel physician how they have evaluated your mom's case.. I just went to the panel dr. and showed them the operation history and the medicine she is taking for diabetes. thats all.. Dr. said all is well  but I had to wait and pray thats it...3+ months later got positive result after the medical was done.

Oh.. look at that ... i wrote an essay :smash:


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Many many congratulation buddy on your grant especially with your mom


:tea:


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> do you mind sharing your timeline buddy?
> 
> Was it 189 or 190 visa?


It was 190.

Timeline 

ACS +ve Assessment: 2010 | revalidate: Jun 2012 | NSW SS applied: 15 NOV 2012 | NSW SS received: 20 March 2013 | Visa Applied: 27 April 2013 | PCC & Medical: 15 May 2013 | Medical cleared: end of August 20-25 | Grant 13 Sep 2013


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Mjt said:


> Hello guys, I'm glad to share with u all that i have received grant today morning at 5:05 AM IST.
> I'm very thankful to all the members of the forum for all your support... U all are just awesome.


So finally you have become the expat keep in touch I am too NSW SS, sooner i ll be getting grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi All , 

I went for my Medicals today & one strange thing happened .

In my e-referral letter it only showed test 501 to be done . Below were the test :

1) Urine Test 
2) General Health Checkup from Doctor.
3) Height - Weight
4) BP 
5) Eye Checkup

Now the issue is NO blood sample was taken nor X Ray was done .

They told me under my HAP Id its only showing 501 & not 502 / 771 etc . So they cant take any further test & advised me to contact my CO. For my Wife & Kid same is the case under their HAP id . 

Has this happened to anyone else ? Or my case is rare / system glitch... I really don't think Australia will give me PR without HIV & TB test ... ? 

What should be done from my end .. Please advise ?

Dragoman


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I went for my Medicals today & one strange thing happened .
> 
> ...


Don't worry. Just wait for further instruction from CO.


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

expatdude said:


> So finally you have become the expat keep in touch I am too NSW SS, sooner i ll be getting grant :fingerscrossed:


Yes for sure... Vl b in touch and cya in sydney...


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Don't worry. Just wait for further instruction from CO.


I m not worried .. but wat shall i do ? .. contact CO or not ?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry, I did not know you was assigned CO. Then, shoot him an email and check with him whether you need to do blood test and Xray.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> Thanks mate..
> 
> As long as diseases that doesnt cause any harm to others, there a positive outcome for visa is expected. Now a days, many person has diabetes and also lot of people undergo surgery. There is nothing wrong with matters. However, some infectious diseases such as TB which can be very dangerous for people around the patient may require more attention. Besides, mental illness and physical disability are other issues that might be harder to get visa for those.
> 
> ...


Thanks :yo:


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Sorry, I did not know you was assigned CO. Then, shoot him an email and check with him whether you need to do blood test and Xray.


Ya me thinking the same .. as i really dnt think they can give me pr without hiv & tb test .. so better get it tested earliest.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I went for my Medicals today & one strange thing happened .
> 
> ...


Blood test and X-ray is must for you and your wife for sure. There might some system glitch in your case . And clinic is bound to follow HAP id instructions. Near future you would get instructions for these due tests.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> Dear,
> 
> In my case, I added my mom who is a diabetes patient. Also had an operation (sub dural haematauma). By the bless of Allah, today we all family got the GRANT.....
> 
> Thanks all for giving suggestions and this site is a great help for this migration community... :second::drum:eace::bump2:lane:


Congrats *LionheartBD*. ( though belated) 

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Ya me thinking the same .. as i really dnt think they can give me pr without hiv & tb test .. so better get it tested earliest.


Dear *dragoman*,
CO could not deal with health related queries.
Better ask Health Strategies about your situation. 
Email address : [email protected]
Please send your query here as soon as possible.

Good Luck.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Blood test and X-ray is must for you and your wife for sure. There might some system glitch in your case . And clinic is bound to follow HAP id instructions. Near future you would get instructions for these due tests.


Ya thats wat i kept telling at clinic .. but they were not ready to listen .. although they were only following rules ..


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear dragoman,
> CO could not deal with health related queries.
> Better ask Health Strategies about your situation.
> Email address : [email protected]
> ...


Thanks will check with them as well ..


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

How many days to grant after submission of form 815 health undertakingg?


Thanks


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> How many days to grant after submission of form 815 health undertakingg?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Will you please share for which medical condition you submitted Health Undertaking.

What procedure you under went prior to undertaking request.....I mean additional documents, tests or explanation from CO or MOC???


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Thanks will check with them as well ..


Hi All , 

I sent the mail today to both my CO & Health.Strategies regarding my case .

But just a quick question , for everybody else what was displayed under Medical test ? 

501 or 502 or some other number ?

Regards,

Dragoman


----------



## cosmin1611 (Sep 16, 2013)

*medicals*

Hello everyone!

I have noticed the status "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." instead of "Organize health examinations" in our saved online visa application for both applicants.

The results were sent to DIAC on 8th of August and it seems that today they were cleared


----------



## cosmin1611 (Sep 16, 2013)

The medicals are still "requested", probably the status is not always updated (maybe helpful)


----------



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

cosmin1611 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have noticed the status "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." instead of "Organize health examinations" in our saved online visa application for both applicants.
> 
> The results were sent to DIAC on 8th of August and it seems that today they were cleared


Hi cosmin1611,

Congratulations for medicals clearance. By God's grace, I have also got my spouse's medicals cleared with the same message. Just wanted to ask, whether you can see "Character assessment..." link immediately below the medical status? When this message goes off?


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> How many days to grant after submission of form 815 health undertakingg?
> 
> 
> Thanks


see my signature


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

*Granted*

FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED :cheer2: at 15:40pm Adelaide time (

Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...

Party time...:cheer2:


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED :cheer2: at 15:40pm Adelaide time (
> 
> Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...
> 
> Party time...:cheer2:



Many many congrats to u ....


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED :cheer2: at 15:40pm Adelaide time (
> 
> Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...
> 
> Party time...:cheer2:


Congratulations!!!! Go ahead and fulfill your dreams!!!


----------



## cosmin1611 (Sep 16, 2013)

I can still see the organize.... link


----------



## cosmin1611 (Sep 16, 2013)

aamirrehman said:


> Hi cosmin1611,
> 
> Congratulations for medicals clearance. By God's grace, I have also got my spouse's medicals cleared with the same message. Just wanted to ask, whether you can see "Character assessment..." link immediately below the medical status? When this message goes off?


Yes I can stii see it


----------



## cosmin1611 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Grant!! *

I've just received my GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flypig::flypig:

God Bless Australia!!!!!

Skill Select: 26 June
CO: 01 August
Medicals: 6 August
Medicals sent to diac: 8 August
Medicals referred: unknown
Medicals cleared: 16 September
Visa Grant: 16 September

Good luck everyone and thank you all for posting


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Yes after medical finalization and all other requirements meeting. So you do not worry you have plenty of time I ll guide you once i do this


Hi expatdude,

Today CO asked me to do 2nd payment instead of my wife english requirement. HE has sent a invoice and it is AUD 4250.

So Did u pay that 2nd installement already ? so how ?


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

cosmin1611 said:


> I've just received my GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flypig::flypig:
> 
> God Bless Australia!!!!!
> 
> ...


Good Luck you and all who got Grant....


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> Hi expatdude,
> 
> Today CO asked me to do 2nd payment instead of my wife english requirement. HE has sent a invoice and it is AUD 4250.
> 
> So Did u pay that 2nd installement already ? so how ?


Yes I do not remember exactly what was the name of the site but it must be mention there in the end of that invoice she sent u (it ll likely postpay.com.au) . Pay from that site online very simple. It will ask u to give u bill code n reference no given on invoice after that u click show biller info button then u give credit card info and proceed. After that it ll generate receipt n its number. Take its screen shot n send it to ur co. That's all cheers I hv made my promise


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Yes I do not remember exactly what was the name of the site but it must be mention there in the end of that invoice she sent u (it ll likely postpay.com.au) . Pay from that site online very simple. It will ask u to give u bill code n reference no given on invoice after that u click show biller info button then u give credit card info and proceed. After that it ll generate receipt n its number. Take its screen shot n send it to ur co. That's all cheers I hv made my promise


Yes. as you mentioned, everything is there. site is Australia Post : POSTbillpay - Home Page

I will do it tomorrow. Yes yes yes as you said early u made you promise.

Good luck buddyy


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by expatdude View Post
> Yes I do not remember exactly what was the name of the site but it must be mention there in the end of that invoice she sent u (it ll likely postpay.com.au) . Pay from that site online very simple. It will ask u to give u bill code n reference no given on invoice after that u click show biller info button then u give credit card info and proceed. After that it ll generate receipt n its number. Take its screen shot n send it to ur co. That's all cheers I hv made my promise


when did you pay this 2nd instalment? i though they will give grant once we pay this 2nd instalment.That mean they are asking money while processing the application NOT after finalization.

God luck.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> Yes. as you mentioned, everything is there. site is Australia Post : POSTbillpay - Home Page
> 
> I will do it tomorrow. Yes yes yes as you said early u made you promise.
> 
> Good luck buddyy


I need here prays as my case went into external security checks as per my CO today after VAC2 payment


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

Today the "Organize Health" link on my eVisa page changed to the following message: (also for my wife)

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

Does this mean the Meds are cleared? Can this be CONFIRMED?


~~~


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like it is cleared!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

chembata said:


> today the "organize health" link on my evisa page changed to the following message: (also for my wife)
> 
> "no health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department of immigration and citizenship."
> 
> ...


confirmed. :d


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Chembata said:


> Today the "Organize Health" link on my eVisa page changed to the following message: (also for my wife)
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> ...


have you done any medical test during the last 12 months?


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Fnally, the golden mail has been received...


Thank you all for the support and answers


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Fnally, the golden mail has been received...
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the support and answers


Congratulations!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Fnally, the golden mail has been received...
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the support and answers


Congrats *mabilasik*! :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mabilasik said:


> Fnally, the golden mail has been received...
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the support and answers


What is your last entry date mabilasik?


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> What is your last entry date mabilasik?


I have to be at australia before 27 Dec 2013.

I have updated my timeline


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

I thought there will be at least 6 months time to enter Australia!! In his case, its only 3 months!


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

mabilasik said:


> Fnally, the golden mail has been received...
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the support and answers


CONGRATS and good luck for future

Regards


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

GulPak said:


> CONGRATS and good luck for future
> 
> Regards



Hoping and praying for a speedy grant for all... Hold on.. Your grant will be next

Thank you so much,


----------



## Pokie (Sep 17, 2013)

*Medical problem*

Hi, I just want to ask if someone here have the same problem with me. I am currently on my state sponsorship stage for PR visa and my husband has a medical problem. His liver is not functioning well, so he needs to undergo dialysis in order to preserve his liver while taking medicine for his lump on his head. He is currently undergoing dialysis once a week. Once he's finished with the medicine then that's when the time that dialysis will stop. Do you guys think that we can still be able to have a visa despite of his medical problem.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Guys ,anybody whose medicals were referred around mid august got them cleared ?


----------



## Alizx5 (Aug 16, 2013)

My wife medicals were uploaded for MOC to review on 27Aug


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi Guys ,anybody whose medicals were referred around mid august got them cleared ?


Hay my medical was submitted to DIAC on Aug 07 and on Sep 13 It got cleared


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Hay my medical was submitted to DIAC on Aug 07 and on Sep 13 It got cleared


Thanjs showib49.Btw so were u given a B recommendation or any idea thy got auto referred.

I hope my hubby's will get cleared soon looking at ur timeline.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Alizx5 said:


> My wife medicals were uploaded for MOC to review on 27Aug


Hi Alizx5 ,so are thy referred ?Did CO inform u ?Our timeline is close ,hope we get thm cleared soon


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Pokie said:


> Hi, I just want to ask if someone here have the same problem with me. I am currently on my state sponsorship stage for PR visa and my husband has a medical problem. His liver is not functioning well, so he needs to undergo dialysis in order to preserve his liver while taking medicine for his lump on his head. He is currently undergoing dialysis once a week. Once he's finished with the medicine then that's when the time that dialysis will stop. Do you guys think that we can still be able to have a visa despite of his medical problem.


Hello *Pokie*,
It is difficult to say and depends on how much care, health care and support your husband would be entitled to in Australia with such conditions.

You should follow this thread and ask here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/130916-disabled-migrant-changes-3.html


----------



## Pokie (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi mithu93ku, Well he is improving now. and no sign of his medical problem in physical check-up. What if my husband gets better when the time for medical comes and he's not going to declare the problem in his health history. Let's say that they didn't find anything in his medical check up. Would there be any problem in the future with the visa if they found out that we hid something on his health after they grant the visa?


----------



## Alizx5 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks, yes CO informed us through email..


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Alizx5 said:


> Thanks, yes CO informed us through email..


Thanks Alizx5 ...KEEP ME posted ,we are close with the medicals referred date


----------



## vj118 (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone done medicals after 24August n got them cleared??


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

vj118 said:


> Anyone done medicals after 24August n got them cleared??


I dun think so ..we did on 15 aug and still waiting ?
Are urs too referred?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Pokie said:


> Hi mithu93ku, Well he is improving now. and no sign of his medical problem in physical check-up. What if my husband gets better when the time for medical comes and he's not going to declare the problem in his health history. Let's say that they didn't find anything in his medical check up. Would there be any problem in the future with the visa if they found out that we hid something on his health after they grant the visa?


You must declare the conditions whatever he gets better or not at the time of medicals! Otherwise you will be charged with "adverse information received" to hide important information and DIAC would reject your application only for this though your husband may get cleared form MOC.


----------



## vj118 (Apr 7, 2013)

No idea...shreya10......how do u cm to know.....??


----------



## Pokie (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Mithu93ku. I hope that we can still be able to migrate despite of his condition.


----------



## rockerwin (Jul 8, 2013)

Today my medical link disappear with the text 

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

I informed my CO about this, 


and got the Diamond, Platinum, and Golden email with an hour.


Thanks to Al Mighty ALLAH for all his blessings


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

rockerwin said:


> Today my medical link disappear with the text
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> ...



*
Congrats bro!! God bless!*


----------



## Alizx5 (Aug 16, 2013)

Many congrats Rockerwin. 
Seems MOC is processing 15thAug cases...


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi All,

I have my medicals and PCC submitted on Aug 3rd. and on 10th of Sep my "Organise your health.." link is vanished (I hope this means my medicals are cleared). However, I am yet to get the Grant. I am not sure why it is delayed this long. Only thing I can think of is that the priority could be changed to low as my skill has been removed from SOL from July this year.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have my medicals and PCC submitted on Aug 3rd. and on 10th of Sep my "Organise your health.." link is vanished (I hope this means my medicals are cleared). However, I am yet to get the Grant. I am not sure why it is delayed this long. Only thing I can think of is that the priority could be changed to low as my skill has been removed from SOL from July this year.
> 
> Any thoughts?


have you contacted your CO about this medical status changes?
After my medicals cleared I informed my CO about this and he gave me the Grant. :hat:


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> have you contacted your CO about this medical status changes?
> After my medicals cleared I informed my CO about this and he gave me the Grant. :hat:


Oh is that so? I just sent an email to the CO. Will update you on the response as soon as I get it. (I do not see any real productivity from them - everything we will have to push and remind - Very lazy!!!)


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> Oh is that so? I just sent an email to the CO. Will update you on the response as soon as I get it. (I do not see any real productivity from them - everything we will have to push and remind - Very lazy!!!)


Yes . CO's are also human being and forget to check the changes! 
Update me what outcome you get!


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Yes . CO's are also human being and forget to check the changes!
> Update me what outcome you get!


Sure. I know, they will be overloaded with lots of applications and that is why I did not bother them with any reminders yet. But now, since its more than 45 days since I submitted my medicals, I think, I need to send them a reminder mail.


----------



## tonton (Apr 16, 2013)

Can anybody tell me how much time it is taking to review additional medicals tests by MOC in recent days? I have done additional medical tests on 10th sep but no update till then.


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Waoo Congrats Bro.

Are you onshore? 



rockerwin said:


> Today my medical link disappear with the text
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> ...


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hay All,

I mailed to my CO for confirming about my status of application and medical. He replied and said that he didn't ask for medical as my application is under process and it may take around 17 months from the assessment. 

1- Whats does it mean? This assessment is ACS or some thing else?
2- Now my medical is cleared on Sep 13, 2013 but my "Health, Evidence of" is still recommended. Should I mail to CO for confirming medical is cleared?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

showib49 said:


> Hay All,
> 
> I mailed to my CO for confirming about my status of application and medical. He replied and said that he didn't ask for medical as my application is under process and it may take around 17 months from the assessment.
> 
> ...


I think your application is under external checks this is my assumption i can not say any thing. Did not your CO asked you for Medical then why did you do the medicals ?


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I think your application is under external checks this is my assumption i can not say any thing. Did not your CO asked you for Medical then why did you do the medicals ?


Hi expatdude,

i did the VAC2 today as you told  . Do i need to do anything after that?

How abt ur status ? anything from CO ?

Good luck Buddy


----------



## nicromonicon (Nov 16, 2012)

Guys my medicals were uploaded on 3 August, still the "Organize.." link is there,
I see people here who uploaded theirs after me got cleared.

I haven't been contacted by a CO yet, who can I call or ask about my situation ??


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Simple99 said:


> Hi expatdude,
> 
> i did the VAC2 today as you told  . Do i need to do anything after that?
> 
> ...



Just inform your CO that you have paid the VAC2 and attach your screen shot of the receipt of payment.


- No update from my CO waiting waiting waiting :rant:


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

What is the meaning of VAC2? Can somebody please explain?

Thanks in advance


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> What is the meaning of VAC2? Can somebody please explain?
> 
> Thanks in advance


its 2nd visa application charges for functional English. It is required for English Education Charges....


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

expatdude said:


> its 2nd visa application charges for functional English. It is required for English Education Charges....


Thanks a lot expatdude...


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

hey guys is there any way to check what is the status of medicals ? Other than waiting for the Organize your health link to change ?


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys . My husbands medicals were cleared yesterday .Mailed CO ..now THE GRANT


----------



## vj118 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Shreya, both of you did medicals on 15th Aug, rite?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

My friend lodged visa application on 30th august and expecting a CO on October at earliest.

His wife's expected delivery date is First week of November. Should my friend and wife proceed ahead with medicals now or after the baby is born? What do you guys reckon...

Help appreciated


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> My friend lodged visa application on 30th august and expecting a CO on October at earliest.
> 
> His wife's expected delivery date is First week of November. Should my friend and wife proceed ahead with medicals now or after the baby is born? What do you guys reckon...
> 
> Help appreciated


Just wait for the birth of the baby!


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> My friend lodged visa application on 30th august and expecting a CO on October at earliest.
> 
> His wife's expected delivery date is First week of November. Should my friend and wife proceed ahead with medicals now or after the baby is born? What do you guys reckon...
> 
> Help appreciated


I'm due end of October and wondered the same, I'm hoping for a decision on ACT SS same week as my due date if not before. I don't think I will have time to get medicals done before baby arrives, but am concerned that they may be referred if completed after the birth due to post-delivery bleeding (sorry if too much information!). Does anyone know if this will be a problem? I don't really want to wait 6-8 weeks after the birth if I don't have too.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Guys . My husbands medicals were cleared yesterday .Mailed CO ..now THE GRANT


Advance Congratulations *Shreya10*.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Advance Congratulations *Shreya10*.


Thanks Mithu98ku ,now waiting for the GRANT ..hope i get soon ..


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

happybuddha said:


> hey guys is there any way to check what is the status of medicals ? Other than waiting for the Organize your health link to change ?


Anyone ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Anyone ?


To the best of my knowledge, e-visa page is the only way to know the status of the medicals.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rebecca-j-green said:


> I'm due end of October and wondered the same, I'm hoping for a decision on ACT SS same week as my due date if not before. I don't think I will have time to get medicals done before baby arrives, but am concerned that they may be referred if completed after the birth due to post-delivery bleeding (sorry if too much information!). Does anyone know if this will be a problem? I don't really want to wait 6-8 weeks after the birth if I don't have too.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Hello *rebecca-j-green* ,
I think you have already got the answer that you have not to wait 6-8 weeks after the birth as some folks did it within 12 days . :drum:


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone has any experience in what happens for centers which are not eHealth enabled ?
What is the process they follow and how many days it takes after you give your assessment in such a center ?


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello rebecca-j-green ,
> I think you have already got the answer that you have not to wait 6-8 weeks after the birth as some folks did it within 12 days . :drum:


Thanks for your reply, but I still have this query as the lady in question may have been one of the lucky few that did not bleed long post delivery. I have heard mixed reports on having problems when a lady takes medicals during her regular period, so wondered if its the same in this situation.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rebecca-j-green said:


> Thanks for your reply, but I still have this query as the lady in question may have been one of the lucky few that did not bleed long post delivery. I have heard mixed reports on having problems when a lady takes medicals during her regular period, so wondered if its the same in this situation.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


The more you read the posts from this forum , the more you know about your query. 
I would suggest you to start a brand new thread about your query.
espresso (Monika) and _shel  may able to answer your query perfectly in your new thread!


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> The more you read the posts from this forum , the more you know about your query.
> I would suggest you to start a brand new thread about your query.
> espresso (Monika) and _shel  may able to answer your query perfectly in your new thread!


Will do, thank you

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Guys, my wife's medicals were cleared today. Her medicals were uploaded to DIAC on 19/08. So 3 out of 4 family medicals cleared. Mine is still pending. It was submitted to DIAC on 23/08 and I am assuming it would get cleared next week.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tihor said:


> Guys, my wife's medicals were cleared today. Her medicals were uploaded to DIAC on 19/08. So 3 out of 4 family medicals cleared. Mine is still pending. It was submitted to DIAC on 23/08 and I am assuming it would get cleared next week.


Update the forum whenever your medicals would be cleared!


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Update the forum whenever your medicals would be cleared!


Will do sir. 

I am glad to see you help others even after you got your grant. Thanks a lot!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tihor said:


> Will do sir.
> 
> I am glad to see you help others even after you got your grant. Thanks a lot!


Ha ha ha ! I am enjoying all of your company !


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

rebecca-j-green said:


> Will do, thank you
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


I am quoting from *Panel Doctors instruction*........ 
Pregnant women and x-ray examinations
The Australian Government does not recommend the taking of screening chest x-rays during pregnancy. Consequently, women should be advised that they have the option of:
• deferring their chest x-ray, and therefore the finalisation of their visa application, until after the birth, or
• following counselling, if they so choose to proceed with the x-ray examination with appropriate abdominal shielding after the first trimester

*Note:* In lower-medium risk TB countries the department has removed the need for chest x-ray of pregnant women but in these situations applicant should be B graded so that Global Health can place the applicant on a health undertaking for follow up for TB screening in Australia after pregnancy. 

A full explanation of the risks must be provided by the panel physician or the pregnant woman’s treating physician before the applicant makes a decision as to whether to proceed.

If, after a full explanation of the risks, a pregnant woman elects to undergo a chest x-ray, the following guidelines followed:
• the field size must be strictly limited to include the chest only (that is. not the abdomen or head)
• the radiology clinic must confirm on the paper x-ray examination report (Form 160) or in eHealth that 
informed consent has been obtained
• double wrap around abdominal and pelvic shielding must be used.

For applicants who choose to delay the x-ray till after childbirth, reference should be made on the paper medical examination report (Form 26) or in eHealth, to the presence, or absence, of any history or clinical evidence of TB and the countries in which the applicant has lived in the past five years.

All women of reproductive age should be asked about the date of their last menstrual period.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

hi, I hope someone can help me.
Mistakenly I applied for HAP ID using the “My Health Declarations” which is for applicants who are yet to lodge their visa instead of using the link provided in “Logon to eVisa”.

Now when I click on the link it displays a warning message: “Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later” and I have tried this for several days thinking it is a server problem which I am pretty sure is not the case.

What do I do now?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Zolter said:


> hi, I hope someone can help me.
> Mistakenly I applied for HAP ID using the &#147;My Health Declarations&#148; which is for applicants who are yet to lodge their visa instead of using the link provided in &#147;Logon to eVisa&#148;.
> 
> Now when I click on the link it displays a warning message: &#147;Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later&#148; and I have tried this for several days thinking it is a server problem which I am pretty sure is not the case.
> ...


Contact ur CO


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Contact ur CO


Should I contact by mail or telephone.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Should I contact by mail or telephone.


through email


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Zolter said:


> hi, I hope someone can help me.
> Mistakenly I applied for HAP ID using the “My Health Declarations” which is for applicants who are yet to lodge their visa instead of using the link provided in “Logon to eVisa”.
> 
> Now when I click on the link it displays a warning message: “Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later” and I have tried this for several days thinking it is a server problem which I am pretty sure is not the case.
> ...


Hello *Zolter*,
Your CO can't help you about health evidence and your medicals. Only Health Strategies can solve your problem. Write an e-mail to Health Strategies mentioning your TRN number and Full name in subject and give details of your problems in body para.

Health Strategies <[email protected]>
Don't worry.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi expatdude ,u mentioned ur application is gone in external security checks ?wat does this mean ?we already submit PCC's ,then why is this needed?

Do all applications go thru it ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi expatdude ,u mentioned ur application is gone in external security checks ?wat does this mean ?we already submit PCC's ,then why is this needed?
> 
> Do all applications go thru it ?


You are from a fortunate country and are excluded from external security check!


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi expatdude ,u mentioned ur application is gone in external security checks ?wat does this mean ?we already submit PCC's ,then why is this needed?
> 
> Do all applications go thru it ?


I was about to get the grant on the very moment when my CO realized that she could not proceed actually the system did not let her to proceed, then she got that my application is under SC.

To be very honest this not like that your fortune country however i have seen that your country applicant did not face long wait. In our country i have seen also applicant who did not wait long. But majority of the applicant faced long wait for our country.

Every applicant go through these checks in fact there is no freedom from them but in some case the wait got long and some cases wait got short. Indian application wait is short their checks got clear early.

Any way good luck i believe that your checks won't be stuck and you will receive grant early.


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I was about to get the grant on the very moment when my CO realized that she could not proceed actually the system did not let her to proceed, then she got that my application is under SC.
> 
> To be very honest this not like that your fortune country however i have seen that your country applicant did not face long wait. In our country i have seen also applicant who did not wait long. But majority of the applicant faced long wait for our country.
> 
> ...


hi team, is there a list of countries where external checks is required. can you pls send me the link? also do you know id mauritius is exempted from these checks? thks a lot


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

People from High-Risk countries are usually performed these kind of checks.


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

By the Grace of ALLAH i have received Grant notification at 7:00 am PST.

Its been a long journey but alhamdulillah got it. Thanks to this forum which keep hopes alive all the time. I wish best of luck to all of you.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

*Congrats* Gulpak. Share your timeline in detail..I think you have waited a lonnnng time...

When do you plan to make the move now?


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> *Congrats* Gulpak. Share your timeline in detail..I think you have waited a lonnnng time...
> 
> When do you plan to make the move now?


well its a long story if you are interested to read

Journey begins in NOV, 2011 when sent documents to Vetassess.
Received positive outcome in MAY,2012 (usual time is 3 months)
then i came to know that Cap of my occupation has reached and i have to wait for July,2012 for new list
thanks god occupation came back on list and i apply for SA nomination in July,2012 and apply EOI as well
for nomination i have to wait 3 months and got sponsorship on 16th OCT
apply visa on 26th OCT,2012
CO 23rd Nov,2012 and ASK PCC and MEdicals
Medicals done on 29th NOv
ooops my medicals can not be uploaded by IOM. they post my son's picture on my medical page. Again a twist which took one month to rectify and my medicals uploaded on 7th JAN,2013
then a long queue at MOC
on 14th April MOC asked for additional medical test as he was not satisfied with my Xray.
additional test done on 16th April and result submitted on 4th June 
then once again in the queue at MOC for medical clearance
on 23rd july CO contacted and asked to sign health undertaking
submitted on same day
this is not the end as CO told me on 5th August and on 11 Sep that she is waiting for internal clearance to make a final decision.
And Today my wait is over and by the Grace of ALLAH i have received my Grant.
I have strong faith in ALLAH that he will do the best for me and at the right time.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

GulPak said:


> By the Grace of ALLAH i have received Grant notification at 7:00 am PST.
> 
> Its been a long journey but alhamdulillah got it. Thanks to this forum which keep hopes alive all the time. I wish best of luck to all of you.


Congrats *GulPak*. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:
You are top of the Google spread sheet of 190 visa. 
Please update it.
What is the initial last entry date?
Good luck.


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

gulpak said:


> by the grace of allah i have received grant notification at 7:00 am pst.
> 
> Its been a long journey but alhamdulillah got it. Thanks to this forum which keep hopes alive all the time. I wish best of luck to all of you.


congrats!!!!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

GulPak said:


> well its a long story if you are interested to read
> 
> Journey begins in NOV, 2011 when sent documents to Vetassess.
> Received positive outcome in MAY,2012 (usual time is 3 months)
> ...




Congrazz Gulpak........Appreciate your patience.........

God be with you......


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi a query - when meds get finalized do we need to inform our case officer? If so what should be the content of the email in case everything is front loaded?

I actually want to know if my case is in SC or not :S


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Guys, my medicals which were submitted to DIAC on 23/08 were cleared today. I now see "No health examinations are required..." for all of my family members. I front uploaded all my docs and CO hasn't contacted me yet. 

Is it time for a direct grant? Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

tihor said:


> Guys, my medicals which were submitted to DIAC on 23/08 were cleared today. I now see "No health examinations are required..." for all of my family members. I front uploaded all my docs and CO hasn't contacted me yet.
> 
> Is it time for a direct grant? Keeping my fingers crossed!



Hi Rohit,

For me too the medical link got cleared 2 weeks ago, but there was no response from the CO. I sent him an emails last week but no response. Still waiting :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tihor said:


> Guys, my medicals which were submitted to DIAC on 23/08 were cleared today. I now see "No health examinations are required..." for all of my family members. I front uploaded all my docs and CO hasn't contacted me yet.
> 
> Is it time for a direct grant? Keeping my fingers crossed!


Haven't yet informed your CO by sending e-mail? 
Just do it and get your grant today!


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Haven't yet informed your CO by sending e-mail?
> Just do it and get your grant today!


The sad part, I don't know who my CO is. I am still waiting for him/her.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tihor said:


> The sad part is, I don't know who my CO is. I am still waiting for him/her.


Then just wait for Direct Grant!


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Then just wait for Direct Grant!


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Then just wait for Direct Grant!


I am sad, Confused and tired of this waiting - I sent another mail to the CO today stating my medical link is gone since last 2 weeks. Still no response!!!


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> I am sad, Confused and tired of this waiting - I sent another mail to the CO today stating my medical link is gone since last 2 weeks. Still no response!!!


It is most likely that CO hasn't really made his/her decision yet. Perhaps they are running some background checks. Just wait for good news - it is long due! 

Good luck.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> I am sad, Confused and tired of this waiting - I sent another mail to the CO today stating my medical link is gone since last 2 weeks. Still no response!!!


Don't worry *Sreejith_*. I know waiting just killing you. Patience is the key. See *GulPak* and realise what is waiting. I don't think you should wait like him. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks guys for the prayers and support.. Hope everything will be fine soon for everyone!


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> Thanks guys for the prayers and support.. Hope everything will be fine soon for everyone!


I have almost same time line as yours. I suspect that NSW SS go into clearance of SC i am not sure but this is my suspect, hope it won't be in your case. Good luck


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> Thanks guys for the prayers and support.. Hope everything will be fine soon for everyone!


Can you tell me which team is yours and CO's intials


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Can you tell me which team is yours and CO's intials


Team 2. (simon)


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> Team 2. (simon)


He was also my CO and always got prompt response! Good CO and your are lucky enough!


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

*GULPAK IS THE EPITOME OF PATIENCE. WE MUST LEARN A GREAT DEAL FROM HIM.*

Sreejith, Team 2 means GSM ADL team 2?? I also have the same team..
DOnt worry I applied also almost 3 months ago, but no CO my meds cleared 3 weeks ago. Just wait like GulPAk


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

gulpak said:


> well its a long story if you are interested to read
> 
> journey begins in nov, 2011 when sent documents to vetassess.
> Received positive outcome in may,2012 (usual time is 3 months)
> ...


*Gulpak is the epitome of patience. We must learn a great deal from him. Congrats MANNN*


----------



## GulPak (Nov 27, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> *Gulpak is the epitome of patience. We must learn a great deal from him. Congrats MANNN*


Thanks Dear, i wrote the whole story just for you as i know that you are bit disappointed. Hang on there, the day will come sooner or later. Don't loose heart. Good Luck


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

GulPak said:


> Thanks Dear, i wrote the whole story just for you as i know that you are bit disappointed. Hang on there, the day will come sooner or later. Don't loose heart. Good Luck


Congrats GulPak....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Impatient22 (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats GulPak..! 
You and few other grants today are a morale booster for waiting applicants like me. 

All the best for your big move !


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Gulpak is the epitome of patience. We must learn a great deal from him. Congrats MANNN


Rocky did u tried ringing diac. I see its long time u did not get co


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Rocky did u tried ringing diac. I see its long time u did not get co


I called DIAC last week. they said GSM ADL T2 is handling my file and nothing is required from my side. They gave their email address to contact them. I sent them an email last week. No response yet. NO CO assigned yet.


----------



## vj118 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Any idea which date medicals is moc processing? Anyone done medicals after 24 aug n gt them cleared??


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> I called DIAC last week. they said GSM ADL T2 is handling my file and nothing is required from my side. They gave their email address to contact them. I sent them an email last week. No response yet. NO CO assigned yet.


You should have also asked about the progress of your application ...


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

Dear All,

With God's blessing, I got my Grant today!!! Totally relieved and Happy!!! Thank you everyone for all the help and support. I wish you all very best and good luck with your visa.. Hope everyone gets it soon...
:rockon::rockon::rockon:
Note: When my Medicals got cleared, I sent an email to the CO (15 days ago) - but I just mentioned about submitting my medicals and everything on 3rd Aug forgot to mention about the medical link got disappeared. There was no response from the CO. But yesterday, I sent another mail in which I mentioned about the link and guess what, this morning I got the email from CO.) So make sure, once your medical link disappears email the CO mentioning about it.

:rockon:good luck all!!  :rockon:

Thanks, Sree


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With God's blessing, I got my Grant today!!! Totally relieved and Happy!!! Thank you everyone for all the help and support. I wish you all very best and good luck with your visa.. Hope everyone gets it soon...
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> ...


Congrats mates.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With God's blessing, I got my Grant today!!! Totally relieved and Happy!!! Thank you everyone for all the help and support. I wish you all very best and good luck with your visa.. Hope everyone gets it soon...
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

*Congrats*



sreejith_ said:


> dear all,
> 
> with god's blessing, i got my grant today!!! Totally relieved and happy!!! Thank you everyone for all the help and support. I wish you all very best and good luck with your visa.. Hope everyone gets it soon...
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> ...


congrats ______________


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> congrats ______________


Hello ojhaa, just a quick question maybe a silly one. Can you please tell me if PCC need to be certified?


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> Hello ojhaa, just a quick question maybe a silly one. Can you please tell me if PCC need to be certified?


Not required.


----------



## BGMate (Aug 14, 2013)

Guys,

We have just received our golden email!
The feeling is amazing .... unbelievable!!!!!

I wish you all who are waiting to have their grands today!
The CO has never contacted us - the medicals were referred to MOC and in almost a month we have received the grand letter. See my signature!

We are so happy!!!!


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With God's blessing, I got my Grant today!!! Totally relieved and Happy!!! Thank you everyone for all the help and support. I wish you all very best and good luck with your visa.. Hope everyone gets it soon...
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> ...


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With God's blessing, I got my Grant today!!! Totally relieved and Happy!!! Thank you everyone for all the help and support. I wish you all very best and good luck with your visa.. Hope everyone gets it soon...
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> ...


Congrats :tea:


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> Hello ojhaa, just a quick question maybe a silly one. Can you please tell me if PCC need to be certified?


Nope no need


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

*Congrats*



BGMate said:


> Guys,
> 
> We have just received our golden email!
> The feeling is amazing .... unbelievable!!!!!
> ...


Congrats Mate


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

BGMate said:


> Guys,
> 
> We have just received our golden email!
> The feeling is amazing .... unbelievable!!!!!
> ...


Congrats *BGMate*. :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

BGMate said:


> Guys,
> 
> We have just received our golden email!
> The feeling is amazing .... unbelievable!!!!!
> ...


Congrats BGmate...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With God's blessing, I got my Grant today!!! Totally relieved and Happy!!! Thank you everyone for all the help and support. I wish you all very best and good luck with your visa.. Hope everyone gets it soon...
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> ...


Congrats *Sreejith_*. :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Sreejith_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With God's blessing, I got my Grant today!!! Totally relieved and Happy!!! Thank you everyone for all the help and support. I wish you all very best and good luck with your visa.. Hope everyone gets it soon...
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> ...


Congratulations dude... Happy for you.....:flypig::flypig: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## BGMate (Aug 14, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Sreejith_ said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All,
> ...


----------



## BGMate (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all, I need your help.
I would like to ask you something. My husband has to fill in form 815 - Health Undertaking and send it back immediately. However we don’t know where to send it.
For the grand we received an automatic email and it specifies to not reply to that email but we also don’t have the email of our CO. What should we do? How and where we should send the Health Undertaking.
Thanks!


----------



## BGMate (Aug 14, 2013)

and ... one more thing:
Does anyone have the same CO: Team 6, JH.
If yes, could you, please give us his email address and/or phone number?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

BGMate said:


> Hi all, I need your help.
> I would like to ask you something. My husband has to fill in form 815 - Health Undertaking and send it back immediately. However we don’t know where to send it.
> For the grand we received an automatic email and it specifies to not reply to that email but we also don’t have the email of our CO. What should we do? How and where we should send the Health Undertaking.
> Thanks!


Hello *BGMate*,

So far I know that "form 815 - Health Undertaking" would request by CO and Send before the Grant! After Grant ,I think you don't have to send it. 

Experienced mates, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## BGMate (Aug 14, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *BGMate*,
> 
> So far I know that "form 815 - Health Undertaking" would request by CO and Send before the Grant! After Grant ,I think you don't have to send it.
> 
> Experienced mates, correct me if I am wrong.


Maybe ...
But they send it to us alongside the Grand email and in that email they request it to send it back immediately. At the same time in bold they specify to not reply to the email as it is automatic.
What should we do?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

BGMate said:


> Maybe ...
> But they send it to us alongside the Grand email and in that email they request it to send it back immediately. At the same time in bold they specify to not reply to the email as it is automatic.
> What should we do?


Difficult question for me to answer! 
May be _shel / Dolly or any other moderator and experienced mates like Monika could answer your query.

For this you have to introduce a brand new thread mentioning your Grant letter and Health Undertaking request came at the same time.


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello friends

I am going to lodge visa in few days.
My triglyceride level is 200 where as its normal limit is 150.

Should i take medicine before going for medicals?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I am going to lodge visa in few days.
> My triglyceride level is 200 where as its normal limit is 150.
> ...


I see no problem as my TG was more than two hundred! :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I see no problem as my TG was more than two hundred! :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Thank you dear.
Have a sound sleep


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Lodged and paid my visa application yesterday. Uploaded all required docs exluding medicals.

- Should I now sit and wait my CO allocation and his/her furhter instructions ? Or should I just print out form 26 and go to Panel Physician and go through medical examinations?

- What does this phrase mean: Medicals cleared? 

Thanks


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Timur said:


> Lodged and paid my visa application yesterday. Uploaded all required docs exluding medicals.
> 
> - Should I now sit and wait my CO allocation and his/her furhter instructions ? Or should I just print out form 26 and go to Panel Physician and go through medical examinations?


You can go ahead with your medicals in advance so that CO does not have to wait for your medicals.



Timur said:


> - What does this phrase mean: Medicals cleared?


This is a golden word , means that a person is found to be medically fit for Australian Immigration.

Regards.


----------



## move2nsw (Sep 12, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Congrats mates.


Congrats...


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

Timur said:


> Lodged and paid my visa application yesterday. Uploaded all required docs exluding medicals.
> 
> - Should I now sit and wait my CO allocation and his/her furhter instructions ? Or should I just print out form 26 and go to Panel Physician and go through medical examinations?
> 
> ...


How to pay visa fee.
Do not have credit card.
All denied to issue forex card due to change of RBI policy


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You are from a fortunate country and are excluded from external security check!


Reallyyyyyyyy...Thank god.INDIA saved me ...
But I am still waiting .....


----------



## Sreejith_ (Aug 28, 2013)

BGMate said:


> and ... one more thing:
> Does anyone have the same CO: Team 6, JH.
> If yes, could you, please give us his email address and/or phone number?


As far as I know, you can send the documents to the email ID (<loc>.gsm. team,x. (at) immi.gov. com ) from which you got your grant. But do not reply to that email, send a fresh one. Make sure you mention your file number and the TR number with your full name in the subject line and also address the email to the CO's name who was handling your case.

I used to send the pending documents to the respective team ID as per their request.

Thanks, Sree


----------



## BGMate (Aug 14, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Difficult question for me to answer!
> May be _shel / Dolly or any other moderator and experienced mates like Monika could answer your query.
> 
> For this you have to introduce a brand new thread mentioning your Grant letter and Health Undertaking request came at the same time.


Thanks once again


----------



## BGMate (Aug 14, 2013)

Sreejith_ said:


> As far as I know, you can send the documents to the email ID (<loc>.gsm. team,x. (at) immi.gov. com ) from which you got your grant. But do not reply to that email, send a fresh one. Make sure you mention your file number and the TR number with your full name in the subject line and also address the email to the CO's name who was handling your case.
> 
> I used to send the pending documents to the respective team ID as per their request.
> 
> Thanks, Sree


Thanks a lot.


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

Finally got my grant letter today!!!!
I was never contacted by my CO and i did call immigration today to check my visa status today and they said CO was allocated on 18th sep 2013...
And after 2 hrs they granted my visa...
I would like to thank all the exparts for helping me for the long awated process and hope everyone grant is coming soon!!!
ITs party time and everyone is invited to my house at ROCKDALE Sydney.... party time guys!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> Finally got my grant letter today!!!!
> I was never contacted by my CO and i did call immigration today to check my visa status today and they said CO was allocated on 18th sep 2013...
> And after 2 hrs they granted my visa...
> I would like to thank all the exparts for helping me for the long awated process and hope everyone grant is coming soon!!!
> ITs party time and everyone is invited to my house at ROCKDALE Sydney.... party time guys!!!!!!!


Congrats mate...Enjoy


----------



## EngrMalik (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks mindfreak....

I contacted my CO and then "Health Strategies". They activated my HAP IDs and then panel physician took medical examination.

I am worried about my glucose level in Urine may be positive. If so, will it have any effect on my medical. Although I'm trying to reduce it by exercise and healthy eating habbits. Can I check my medical outcome? How??

How long I have to wait for final grant.

Regards


----------



## vj118 (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys,
I have done my medicals on 24 Aug....any idea how long will it take to clear....the clinic said it was graded as A.....anyone done it during the same tym and gt it cleared?


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *dragoman*,
> CO could not deal with health related queries.
> Better ask Health Strategies about your situation.
> Email address : [email protected]
> ...


Mithu / All , 

If you recall there was an issue with my E-medical only showing 501 for the Medicals . So only Urine test & general medical test were taken , & no Blood test or X ray was done . 

I wrote to [email protected] & my Co regarding this on 16th September & even after 10 days waiting for reply . 

On E-Login I can see for my kid the Medical link has disappeared but for me & wife its still active . It opens a Print Information Sheet & when I open it , the message 501 test completed & submitted to DIAC .

I have submitted all other docs & whatever test as per E-Medical Referral Letter . I don't understand what to do now ?? 

There is no communication either from my CO or Health Strategies . What Can i do apart from waiting ? 

Dragoman


----------



## Shanez (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi @ Mindfreak,

I am new to this blog, actually even I had persued Master degree in Australia, in Accounting, due to Short or .5,in one of the Ielts module couldn't apply for Pr, and had to return Back to India.
Can guide me if at all i can apply offshore.
Any consultant, or can be done own my own.

Thanks


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Dear Mates,

I got grant on 11th September. I signed form 815 (health undertaking). I want to go Australia once for very short time (about 1 week). 

As per rule, I have to contact health undertaking service (HUS) within 28 days after first entry.

My friend in Australia contacted with HUS. Operator informed him there is long waiting and medical check arrangement might take long time(several weeks/few months).

I am highly confused to reserve my air ticket for this embarrassing situation. 
Does anyone have any idea regarding this?


----------



## lotustss (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi

I submitted 189 visa application on 31 july 2013 ( for me, hubby and 2 kids). got co allocated (brisbance gsm team 33) on 20 Sep. Co had asked us some documents and requested for "Evidence of health".

In our visa login page, I could find HAP ID only for my ypunger one. For others, we do not find HAP ID. We had requested HAP ID for us to our CO on 23 Sep. No reply from our CO .

Based on the forum, we went today for meds with TRN. but the test centre took meds only for my younger kid who has HAP ID. we have to wait until we get HAP ID?

Anybody, could let me know, whom to contact for HAP ID?


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Mithu / All ,
> 
> If you recall there was an issue with my E-medical only showing 501 for the Medicals . So only Urine test & general medical test were taken , & no Blood test or X ray was done .
> 
> ...


Any help for my issue please ?


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Any help for my issue please ?


It means your meds were referred to a MOC


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

h3rdna said:


> It means your meds were referred to a MOC


Any idea how long it can take now ? Atleast they can ask to get extra test done ...


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Any idea how long it can take now ? Atleast they can ask to get extra test done ...


My CO said up to 12 weeks. Mine cleared in 8, my wife is now on 4 weeks


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

h3rdna said:


> My CO said up to 12 weeks. Mine cleared in 8, my wife is now on 4 weeks


The issue with my case is not all test were conducted as my hap id only mentioned 501 .. so this wait is unnecesary ..


----------



## itisme (Apr 29, 2013)

*Preferences for Medicals in Mumbai*



vj118 said:


> Guys,
> I have done my medicals on 24 Aug....any idea how long will it take to clear....the clinic said it was graded as A.....anyone done it during the same tym and gt it cleared?


Did you get your medicals done from Mumbai? Can any one suggest which clinic is better for Medicals in Mumbai? We have Lilavathi, Rele and CDC as options in Mumbai. 
Please suggest if any one has preferences among these.


----------



## itisme (Apr 29, 2013)

*Preferences for Medicals in Mumbai*



vj118 said:


> Guys,
> I have done my medicals on 24 Aug....any idea how long will it take to clear....the clinic said it was graded as A.....anyone done it during the same tym and gt it cleared?


Did you get your medicals done from Mumbai? Can any one suggest which clinic is better for Medicals in Mumbai? We have Lilavathi, Rele and CDC as options in Mumbai. 
Please suggest if any one has preferences among these.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Mithu / All ,
> 
> If you recall there was an issue with my E-medical only showing 501 for the Medicals . So only Urine test & general medical test were taken , & no Blood test or X ray was done .
> 
> ...


Hello *Dragoman*,
Don't worry man! Patience is the key! 
Your Child's medicals are cleared. Now wait for you and your wife's medical.
Everything will be fine within one months from now! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Shanez said:


> Hi @ Mindfreak,
> 
> I am new to this blog, actually even I had persued Master degree in Australia, in Accounting, due to Short or .5,in one of the Ielts module couldn't apply for Pr, and had to return Back to India.
> Can guide me if at all i can apply offshore.
> ...


First of all, Welcome to the expat forum! 
You should do your visa application job yourself.
Try to increase IELTS score and you are fine with your offshore application.
This forum is ready and happy to guide you!


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

*Australlian Visa Medical - Eye Vision Problem !!!! Please help*

Dear Friends,

I am going to do my visa medical. I am worried about my eye vision. My one eye has 6/6 vision (full vision) and another has no vision. Is there any eye vision requirement for PR?

Is there any problem for issuing 190 visa? My Occupation is software engineer. please help?


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello guys,

I need an advice.

I'm going to apply online for my streamlined study visa 573. I don't need to undergo the medical examination but my wife does. She is from an high risk country. Some people say it's better to undergo earlier with the healthy examination. My plan is the following:

1. 13th of November apply for my student visa
2. 15th of November wife's healthy examination and write on the FORM 160 and 26 my application ID
3. The medical examination they don't have eHealthy and they told me that they will send the results to the Australia embassy Berlin. 

If I'm looking at the Australia embassy's website they wrote the following:
Please note: 
_All online visas are processed onshore. No processing is done in Berlin. We do not have any information about your online visa application. For assistance regarding your online student visa application, please contact the student visa helpdesk._

If the healthy examination centre will send the results to the embassy in Berlin how they know what do to with the results?


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

lotustss said:


> Hi
> 
> I submitted 189 visa application on 31 july 2013 ( for me, hubby and 2 kids). got co allocated (brisbance gsm team 33) on 20 Sep. Co had asked us some documents and requested for "Evidence of health".
> 
> ...


Don't worry, your CO will provide the remaining HAP IDs, because he/she has not updated the system yet so even TRN number will reflect only the younger one to the doctor. After the system update, doctor will find all of you even with the TRN number but then you will receive the HAP IDs as well so it won't be an issue.


----------



## Anama085 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Medicals 485 and 189*

Hi Everyone,

I'm currently applying for visas 485 (skilled graduate) and 189. The 485 applciation was lodge in february but it has not been granted yet. So, I ended up with both processes at the same time.

I undertook my medical assessment about a month ago as requested by my 485 CO. In order to avoid a second medical exam I had a complete assessment including blood test which is the only different requirement for both visas and I was told at medibank that it was ok to have them done at the same time.

Today I was assigned a CO for 189 and she is requesting health examination again. She says: "Your temporary health examination cannot be use for this visa". 

Does anyone know what I can do now to avoid paying for the examination again? 

Thanks!!!

EOI (60): 1-Aug Invite: 19- Aug 189 Lodge: 25-aug CO: 1-Oct


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Any idea how long it can take now ? Atleast they can ask to get extra test done ...


See these links to get an idea of referred medicals.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiScAgscUVOcdHBuNTJqdl9QWERDeDBMMXQ1cFhTVlE#gid=0
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1

Regards.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> See these links to get an idea of referred medicals.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiScAgscUVOcdHBuNTJqdl9QWERDeDBMMXQ1cFhTVlE#gid=0
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1
> ...


Hi Shekky, 

Since your medicals were also referred, did the link on the evisa site disappear after your medicals were cleared/finalized or did they disappear before itself?

In my case, in 4 weeks after my medicals were done, the link disappeared with "No health... ". I am still under confusion if my medicals were cleared or still with MOC. 

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

tihor said:


> Hi Shekky,
> 
> Since your medicals were also referred, did the link on the evisa site disappear after your medicals were cleared/finalized or did they disappear before itself?
> 
> ...


I had below text on my eVISA page after my medicals were finalized.



> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


You can ask your CO for your medicals status.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys,

I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah. 

*Today is my my day I have received Grant.*

I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.

I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:

In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.

:drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> I had below text on my eVISA page after my medicals were finalized.
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask your CO for your medicals status.


Thanks. I see the same message for all my family members. 

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

I will assume, they are cleared 

I haven't been contacted by CO yet. I got my CO assignment date by calling DIAC.


----------



## Rikki15 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi All,
Information "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" is appearing for me, wife and kid on eVisa page. I am seeing this since 2 weeks, but i could not infer anything out of it. now i am confused, as my CO has not contacted me yet and medicals result is also not reflecting on page. And my medicals were done on 19th August 2013, till i am playing waiting game.

Could anybody tell that how long this process will take.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

expatdude said:


> guys,
> 
> i can not believe but allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to allah.
> 
> ...


congrats bro.....


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> ...


Congrats expatdude.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> ...


Many congrats !!!!

What is VAC2 and SC btw ?


----------



## Raveen (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi All,

I have question regarding medical examination. We went through medical examination in Medibank Melbourne on 01-Oct-13, till today HIV test was in status "Incomplete", now it has changed to "Complete", but now status of Medical examination is changed to "Awaiting Recommendation". 

Is change of status of Medical examination to "Awaiting Recommendation", is correct or it is due to some system issue. 

Also, how many days Medibank takes to finally upload the results to DIAC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

hello team,

Can someone tell me to which address my clinic must send my Medical results? In Mauritius we don't have ehealth system.


----------



## abby0910 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I had done my medicals on 3rd October. Till yesterday I could see Organise your medical link. But today I can see it has been replaced by "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

Does this mean that medicals are cleared?

Please confirm.


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> ...


Great news!! like miracle..!! yes, Allah can give anything whom he wants to.. ... This is such a rare case solved so easily. happy for you :drum::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: alright now we want a party


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Raveen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have question regarding medical examination. We went through medical examination in Medibank Melbourne on 01-Oct-13, till today HIV test was in status "Incomplete", now it has changed to "Complete", but now status of Medical examination is changed to "Awaiting Recommendation".
> 
> ...


Where are you able to see this ? Can you tell step by step how to get to this screen ?


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello friends,

I am getting following in my online status page in place of "organise your health examination".

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

please suggest what does this mean.

Thanks.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am getting following in my online status page in place of "organise your health examination".
> 
> ...


It means ur meds r cleared enjoy


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> Great news!! like miracle..!! yes, Allah can give anything whom he wants to.. ... This is such a rare case solved so easily. happy for you :drum::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: alright now we want a party


Sure buddy anytime


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

abby0910 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had done my medicals on 3rd October. Till yesterday I could see Organise your medical link. But today I can see it has been replaced by "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> ...


Yes it means they r cleared


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> hello team,
> 
> Can someone tell me to which address my clinic must send my Medical results? In Mauritius we don't have ehealth system.


Global Health
Address:
Level 3, 26 Lee Street
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia.

Where to Send Paper Health Examination Results for Australian Visas


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rikki15 said:


> Hi All,
> Information "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" is appearing for me, wife and kid on eVisa page. I am seeing this since 2 weeks, but i could not infer anything out of it. now i am confused, as my CO has not contacted me yet and medicals result is also not reflecting on page. And my medicals were done on 19th August 2013, till i am playing waiting game.
> 
> Could anybody tell that how long this process will take.


You have to wait for sometimes man!
And you have not provided your timeline . That is why, it is difficult to predict the time required.


----------



## Raveen (Aug 4, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Where are you able to see this ? Can you tell step by step how to get to this screen ?


Click on “Organise your health examination” link
This will open another page, there click on button “Print Information Sheet”, this will either open the authorization letter or downloads it, in the last of the letter it shows the status of individual tests.


----------



## strikerjax (Feb 8, 2013)

I went for my medical check and it came out with high BP (150/90). Wondering how bad this is.
Doc suggested createne test. Did that. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## abby0910 (Jul 25, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Yes it means they r cleared


Thanks expatdude and Congrats on Grant:rockon: enjoy


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Raveen said:


> Click on “Organise your health examination” link
> This will open another page, there click on button “Print Information Sheet”, this will either open the authorization letter or downloads it, in the last of the letter it shows the status of individual tests.


For me it just shows required for all three.


----------



## amitw (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi All,
What kind of tests are done for one year old babies?


----------



## Impatient22 (Jun 6, 2013)

amitw said:


> Hi All,
> What kind of tests are done for one year old babies?


physical checkup... 
height, weight, head circumference. thats it.


----------



## Michaelalou (Oct 6, 2013)

I had my medicals last week and Manchester clinic just uploaded my results yesterday. Today the organise health checks has gone, and it just says next to bloods crazy ect that they've been received. What should I expect next?


----------



## Rikki15 (Mar 2, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You have to wait for sometimes man!
> And you have not provided your timeline . That is why, it is difficult to predict the time required.


EOI Invitation : 03/07/2013
Visa logged : 09/07/2013
PCC - 15/07/2013
CO Allocated - 12/08/2013
Medicals - 19/08/2013
Sent all the requested Documents on 05/09/2013.

This is the chronology of activities. till date nothing heard from CO, even no replies for remainder mails. Is this same with other people who are in the pool of Team 8.


----------



## Raveen (Aug 4, 2013)

We have uploaded all the document and CO had only asked for medicals, which we have also completed and now it is showing for all of us

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

but in documents it is still showing evidence of health still requested.

Guys, please share from your experience, are there any status changes going to happen in medical document status and how many days approximately takes for grant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

Dear All,

I lodged my application for 189 on 9 Oct. I am primary applicant and my wife is secondary applicant.

After lodgment I saw "Organize your medical" link for me but Not for my wife.

This is what mentioned there: 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken."

This might be because of one question where system asks whether applicant has taken any visa medical in last 12 months. My wife has undertaken medical for 457 visa, so I selected yes. 
Is there anyway I can get HAP ID ? Is medical possible without referral letter (by mentioning TRN)? 

Thanks


----------



## Rikki15 (Mar 2, 2013)

Goin2Oz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I lodged my application for 189 on 9 Oct. I am primary applicant and my wife is secondary applicant.
> 
> ...


With TRN, it is possible to get your medicals done, HAP ID is not mandatory.


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

Rikki15 said:


> With TRN, it is possible to get your medicals done, HAP ID is not mandatory.


Thanks Rikki,

So Is it OK to book appointment without referral letter even after lodgment? Does medical representative check eMedical system to validate TRN / HAP ID before confirming ? 

Sorry for asking too many questions. I am asking because I want to avoid the situation where I complete medical but details are not uploaded or can not be located by CO.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Goin2Oz,

as far as I know the CO first has to look at the 457 medicals (and their validity) and then request your wife to undergo a set of new tests (if required). You can also try to book both your medicals now. It is true that passport number and TRN should be sufficient to find her eHealth account. But if no account has been automatically generated for her in the eHealth system the clinic won't be able to upload the results. You could send them via the old paper forms but I would not recommend it. We did that and it took around 1.5 months until somebody at Global Health found the time to manually enter our results in the system. Better wait for the CO...

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## Cadstaad (Sep 19, 2013)

Guys, 

I need your advice in my case. I've lodged visa for subclass 190 and I've been requested to do the medical test for me and my wife. In fact, my wife is pregnant and she won't to do the chest x-ray.
I've check the DIAC website and I found there is a form 1392 "Pregnancy health undertaking" that allow her to postpone the x-ray after delivery. In this case is it possible to get the visa and move to Australia, and once my wife delivered, she'll do the x-ray?

Appreciate your swift reply in this regard


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Goin2Oz,
> 
> as far as I know the CO first has to look at the 457 medicals (and their validity) and then request your wife to undergo a set of new tests (if required). You can also try to book both your medicals now. It is true that passport number and TRN should be sufficient to find her eHealth account. But if no account has been automatically generated for her in the eHealth system the clinic won't be able to upload the results. You could send them via the old paper forms but I would not recommend it. We did that and it took around 1.5 months until somebody at Global Health found the time to manually enter our results in the system. Better wait for the CO...
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika,

As you mentioned (and I also think ) that there may not be any eHealth account for her so waiting for CO is better. But its bit hard to wait  we just lodged the application on 9th Oct so even if paper forms take 1.5 months it may be OK as CO will not be assigned till Dec. This way there could be saving of 2 weeks.

Did someone try to get HAP ID by calling DIBP? 

Thanks again


----------



## EngrMalik (Sep 1, 2013)

EngrMalik said:


> *Medicals for 176 Visa*
> 
> Dear friends,
> 
> ...


Hi guys!

My medical examination was conducted by panel physician after my CO unlocked my HAP ID through 'Health Strategies'. Now After 18 days of medicals, I have been granted visa. Thanks to Almighty Allah. 

Regards,
Malik


----------



## AmitKumar02 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi All,
Could anyone plz share the email id for checking on medical status.My agent is not telling me if my medicals got cleared.


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

hello friends
i am confused my medicals.

My doctor said everything is normal but my blood pressure was 130/84. Medicals of my wife and daughter are cleared but mine is still showing organise your medicals.

What is this?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> hello friends
> i am confused my medicals.
> 
> My doctor said everything is normal but my blood pressure was 130/84. Medicals of my wife and daughter are cleared but mine is still showing organise your medicals.
> ...


I do not think so it would be due to such little high pressure. Hv u done medical on the same day?


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I do not think so it would be due to such little high pressure. Hv u done medical on the same day?


Yes same day. Its on 14/10/2013.
Medical for my daughter was uploaded on the same day and cleared immeditely.
For me and wife they uploaded on 16/10/13 and cleared for my wife but not for me.
My status still shows organise your health examinations.
So i am tense about it


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Guys, 

Please help me to understand the following:

In my e-medicals Information Sheet it says that 

"X-ray, Med examination and HIV test exam status completed. The medical case was submitted to DIAC 14-10-13."

Why has it not yet cleared? Did they find any health issue? (I dont have CO allocated yet)


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Timur said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please help me to understand the following:
> 
> ...


Dont worry about this. After few days, the link "No health examination...." will appear then it means that the medical is cleared.

Normally, medical will be cleared before you are assigned CO.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Yes same day. Its on 14/10/2013.
> Medical for my daughter was uploaded on the same day and cleared immeditely.
> For me and wife they uploaded on 16/10/13 and cleared for my wife but not for me.
> My status still shows organise your health examinations.
> So i am tense about it


Do not worry about it. Medicals gets auto referred and auto cleared , see my status through signature for it.


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

i was very tensed yesterday as medical of my wife was cleared and my status was showing organise your health examinations.
so i sent a email to health strategies to know the status of my medical.
today i got reply from them that my medicals are finalised and the outcome is linked to my visa application for my case officer to view. Then i checked the status online and it shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> i was very tensed yesterday as medical of my wife was cleared and my status was showing organise your health examinations.
> so i sent a email to health strategies to know the status of my medical.
> today i got reply from them that my medicals are finalised and the outcome is linked to my visa application for my case officer to view. Then i checked the status online and it shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".


Cheers. Just remember never upset there is further delay situations ahead


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> i was very tensed yesterday as medical of my wife was cleared and my status was showing organise your health examinations.
> so i sent a email to health strategies to know the status of my medical.
> today i got reply from them that my medicals are finalised and the outcome is linked to my visa application for my case officer to view. Then i checked the status online and it shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".


Can you please advise the email you sent your enquiry? My medicals is still not cleared (((


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

Timur said:


> Can you please advise the email you sent your enquiry? My medicals is still not cleared (((




Respected Sir/Madam,

I am ................. and my TRN no is .....................and My HAP id is ...........................
I have gone through medicals on 14/10/2013 and it is still showing organise your health examinations. I want to know the status of my medicals. It is my humble and kind request to your good office that please provide me information on the above said matter.
I shall be thankful to you

With due regards

xyz


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Respected Sir/Madam,
> 
> I am ................. and my TRN no is .....................and My HAP id is ...........................
> I have gone through medicals on 14/10/2013 and it is still showing organise your health examinations. I want to know the status of my medicals. It is my humble and kind request to your good office that please provide me information on the above said matter.
> ...



Thanks Sylvia,

but what i meant was email account where to send the request )))


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

Timur said:


> Thanks Sylvia,
> 
> but what i meant was email account where to send the request )))


[email protected]


----------



## kishore.aus.2013 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi ,

We have undergone medical tests on 02 Oct 2013 at Parramatta Medibank .

We are three people . Mine and my wife reports were submitted to DIAC as per the status .

But my babies tests were still ' awaiting recommendation' status . It was showing the same status from day 1 . Not sure whats going on . 

Where can we check when they will be uploading or completing them .

Kishore.


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Timur said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please help me to understand the following:
> 
> ...



OK, now it is getting even worse 

Instead of the link "organise your medical examinations" now the following appeared:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Please advise what it means (I dont have CO allocated yet)


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

Guys can any one tell me how do we know that our meds are cleared?Can we base only on the link disappearing on the e-visa page?


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

srikar said:


> Guys can any one tell me how do we know that our meds are cleared?Can we base only on the link disappearing on the e-visa page?


Once its cleared the link will be replaced by the phrase "No medical examination required...."


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

Timur said:


> Once its cleared the link will be replaced by the phrase "No medical examination required...."


Hi,

i have uploaded form 80 couple of days back. but still the link to upload character requirement is still active... any information on this?

Thanks:

Shiv


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

shivkaundal said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have uploaded form 80 couple of days back. but still the link to upload character requirement is still active... any information on this?
> 
> ...


Dont worry about it ,It will be present all the time.
I have uploaded for 80 6 weeks back,the character link is still active form me


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

That's correct. The link will last until you can not access to skillselect anymore. You're granted.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how much is the waiting time for getting the referred medicals cleared?
Before it used to be 3 months.


----------



## kishore.aus.2013 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi,

Our medicals were uploaded to DIAC on '08 Oct 2013'.

Still the link 'Organize Health examination' is showing up in eVisa . When will the link get updated with correct status. 

We have logged ENS 186 Visa on '15th Oct 2013' . As part of the process first we need to go through medicals and then lodge the application . So obviously our case doesn't have a case officer as of now .

Is it the case officer who will update the status in evisa . Do we need to wait till a case officer assigned to update the status of medicals ?

Regards,
Kishore.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how much is the waiting time for getting the referred medicals cleared?
Before it used to be 3 months.


----------



## kishore.aus.2013 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi ,

We have undergone medical tests on 02 Oct 2013 at Parramatta Medibank .

We are three people . Mine and my wife reports were submitted to DIAC as per the status .

But my babies tests were still ' awaiting recommendation' status . It was showing the same status from day 1 . Not sure whats going on . 

Where can we check when they will be uploading or completing them .

Kishore.


----------



## kishore.aus.2013 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi,

Our medicals were uploaded to DIAC on '08 Oct 2013'.

Still the link 'Organize Health examination' is showing up in eVisa . When will the link get updated with correct status. 

We have logged ENS 186 Visa on '15th Oct 2013' . As part of the process first we need to go through medicals and then lodge the application . So obviously our case doesn't have a case officer as of now .

Is it the case officer who will update the status in evisa . Do we need to wait till a case officer assigned to update the status of medicals ?

Regards,
Kishore.


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

kishore.aus.2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our medicals were uploaded to DIAC on '08 Oct 2013'.
> 
> ...


May be your medicals are refered. Mine were cleared a day after submitted by the doctor. For my daughter and wife medicals were cleared as soon as the doctor uploaded


----------



## kishore.aus.2013 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks sylvia_australia.

But I have one question here , I dont have my CO allocated yet . Hospital submitted reports to DIAC . Is it the person CO who will clear or refer medicals ?

Mine are still in 'Organize Health Requirements' . Do I need to wait till CO allocated to clear them .
Any experts in the forum , could you please respond . 

Regards,
Kishore.


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

kishore.aus.2013 said:


> Thanks sylvia_australia.
> 
> But I have one question here , I dont have my CO allocated yet . Hospital submitted reports to DIAC . Is it the person CO who will clear or refer medicals ?
> 
> ...


Sometimes they are auto refered and some time by co


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Timur said:


> OK, now it is getting even worse
> 
> Instead of the link "organise your medical examinations" now the following appeared:
> 
> ...


Finally, today on my evisa this f...g link Organise your medicals has disappeared and has been replaced by No health exam required... FYI: it was submitted by the clinic to DIAC on 14-10-13. 

This whole evisa thing is just nerve and health wrecking experience. So much stressful waiting agony and who knows what else is coming from ahead to bump me severely... :fish:


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

drfaria said:


> finally got the grant letter! WoW! still cant believe it happened!


Could u please share ur timeline here?

Cheers


----------



## RedDevil19 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I have a doubt regarding medicals. 

My agent is not allowing me to go for medicals and asked me to wait till HAP ID is generated. I called authorized clinic here in Mumbai and they asked me if I have a TRN no. They didn't ask for HAP ID. 

Now I am confused what to do. Shud I complete my medicals with TRN no???

Thanks,

RedDevil


----------



## sober_sandy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I've completed my medicals on 19/10/2013 at delhi's Max (Panchsheel). It was for me, spouse and 2 kids. For kids it was cleared on the next day as the link 'Organize your health examinations' has disappeared but for me and my wife its still there.

Could anyone pls tell me how long hospital take to upload the docs to DIAC.


Thanks.


----------



## itisme (Apr 29, 2013)

I have few questions on medicals...
1. How long will entire process of medical take per person (How many hours)?
2. Do we have to go to medical test on empty stomach?
3. What all tests do they do in the entire process (both for Adults and 3 Year old kid)?
4. I was about to schedule appointment with CDC Mumbai and both myself and my wife got attacked with Viral fever.  Do you suggest us to wait until we are back to normal or it doesn't matter even if we go ahead with medical tests?
Your quick response is highly appreciated.


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

itisme said:


> I have few questions on medicals...
> 1. How long will entire process of medical take per person (How many hours)?
> 2. Do we have to go to medical test on empty stomach?
> 3. What all tests do they do in the entire process (both for Adults and 3 Year old kid)?
> ...


1. 1-2 hours (depends if you have ques in the hospital)
2. No
3 Adults - physical exam, HIV, X-ray, urine. Kids - physical exam
4. Wait until recovery


----------



## itisme (Apr 29, 2013)

Timur said:


> 1. 1-2 hours (depends if you have ques in the hospital)
> 2. No
> 3 Adults - physical exam, HIV, X-ray, urine. Kids - physical exam
> 4. Wait until recovery


Thank you very much Timur!


----------



## RedDevil19 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,

A doubt with question: *Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?*

My wife had a C-section delivery and was admitted in hospital for a week. Do we have to say "Yes" and mention about the delivery or is it for other general purpose.

Thanks


----------



## wikimee (Feb 7, 2013)

Does anybody have a clue approximately on which period MOC is currently assessing referred medical assessments?


----------



## indahindah (Nov 1, 2013)

*indah*

what type of blood test medical examination do?


----------



## Shanez (Sep 24, 2013)

*Thank you*



mithu93ku said:


> First of all, Welcome to the expat forum!
> You should do your visa application job yourself.
> Try to increase IELTS score and you are fine with your offshore application.
> This forum is ready and happy to guide you!


Thank you Mithu93ku, thanks for the advice.
Can u guide any consultant if you know one.


----------



## Shanez (Sep 24, 2013)

*Points for my situation*



mithu93ku said:


> First of all, Welcome to the expat forum!
> You should do your visa application job yourself.
> Try to increase IELTS score and you are fine with your offshore application.
> This forum is ready and happy to guide you!


Hi again Mithu93ku
Looking at my credentials can u calculate points which I can claim.

Age: 34
Qualification: Masters in professional Accounting( melbourne)
IELTS: 7R,7w,7s,6L

Married(spouse having Bachelors Degree)
Experiance:2 yrs
Can u let me know if I may be eligible for Any State sponsorship visa .
Thank you 
Waiting for you speedy reply


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Shanez said:


> Hi again Mithu93ku
> Looking at my credentials can u calculate points which I can claim.
> 
> Age: 34
> ...


Calculation is like .....

Age.............25
Qualification.......20
Job experience how many years??? 

Ielts...............0

Important notice: I do not suggest any Agent personally rather encourage people to do visa application job by his/her self.


----------



## Shanez (Sep 24, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Calculation is like .....
> 
> Age.............25
> Qualification.......20
> ...


Thanks for the reply Mithu93ku.

I do agree with your suggestion, about agent.
So If I had to start on my own, it's from Assesment am I correct.
Then after apply for State Sponsership.
Let me know if I am wrong. 

Thank you again


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Shanez said:


> Thanks for the reply Mithu93ku.
> 
> I do agree with your suggestion, about agent.
> So If I had to start on my own, it's from Assesment am I correct.
> ...


Job experience how many years???


----------



## Shanez (Sep 24, 2013)

*Experiance*



mithu93ku said:


> Job experience how many years???


I came back from Australia in 2011 jan so from then , I have 1.1/2 yrs exp..


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

i underwent medicalson 31st octber...two of my kids got no medical required in a week but me hubby and 1 child still shows recommended and link is active.....looks like it will take 5 more weeks


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm onshore 190 applicant. I just did medical check last week and got it referred due to the abnormal x-ray result (i got TB scar -10 years ago and fully treated). I'm waiting to be contacted for further required chest clinic follow-up. Does anybody have any idea how long it's gonna take in this particular case to get the medical cleared. 
Please advise. Thank you

Best,
Vincent


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

VincentDo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm onshore 190 applicant. I just did medical check last week and got it referred due to the abnormal x-ray result (i got TB scar -10 years ago and fully treated). I'm waiting to be contacted for further required chest clinic follow-up. Does anybody have any idea how long it's gonna take in this particular case to get the medical cleared.
> Please advise. Thank you
> ...


how does one know that his medicals r referred.....
my links r still active but two of the children replaced by no medicals required....
does it mean mine have been referrred???
they were uploaded on 4thnov


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

khanash said:


> how does one know that his medicals r referred.....
> my links r still active but two of the children replaced by no medicals required....
> does it mean mine have been referrred???
> they were uploaded on 4thnov


May be your medicals got referred but to be sure wait couple of days.


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> May be your medicals got referred but to be sure wait couple of days.


how do we know they r referred...
does it show in the status??/
or we just assume it wenthe links dont dissapear


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

khanash said:


> how do we know they r referred...
> does it show in the status??/
> or we just assume it wenthe links dont dissapear


Just assumption mate . If medicals link does not disappear for long, we assume it. For confirmation please e-mail your CO.


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Just assumption mate . If medicals link does not disappear for long, we assume it. For confirmation please e-mail your CO.


thanx for promptly replying
i dont have a CO allocated yet....
do u know the dates that r being cleared nowadays???


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

khanash said:


> thanx for promptly replying
> i dont have a CO allocated yet....
> do u know the dates that r being cleared nowadays???


Within 40-42 days after medicals uploaded.


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi, 

i have a medical test to 6-Nov(offshore) and test was submitted on 11-Nov to DIBP as per online visa page information. after 3 days medical for my both kids are cleared by for my and my spouse medical link is still appearing on e-visa page, is thats means medicals are reffered?
if yes, then how much days normally it took to clear , there was no abnormal on test.

Regards,


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

Wasee said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have a medical test to 6-Nov(offshore) and test was submitted on 11-Nov to DIBP as per online visa page information. after 3 days medical for my both kids are cleared by for my and my spouse medical link is still appearing on e-visa page, is thats means medicals are reffered?
> if yes, then how much days normally it took to clear , there was no abnormal on test.
> ...


hi wasee
your timeline is similar to mine...
i applied on 25th october and frontloaded all docs...
i also did medicals on 31 oct and they were uploaded by clinic on 4th nov....my kids link r gone but me and hubby and a kid link are there...they seem to have been referred and might take a month or two to clear out...
Hey your CO is asigned within 4 weeks it is early as compared to others...how did you getto know you had a CO assigned and did he request any documents??like form80 etc


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

Wasee said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have a medical test to 6-Nov(offshore) and test was submitted on 11-Nov to DIBP as per online visa page information. after 3 days medical for my both kids are cleared by for my and my spouse medical link is still appearing on e-visa page, is thats means medicals are reffered?
> if yes, then how much days normally it took to clear , there was no abnormal on test.
> ...


do share when your medicals get cleared


----------



## NeoWilson (Nov 14, 2013)

so apparently we can't make medical appointment without HAP ID ... zzz now i have to wait for a CO to be allocated T_T


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

khanash said:


> do share when your medicals get cleared


good to see someone which same timelines and same CO Team , i have CO with initial JH and still medical is not clear for me and my wife.. CO requested for PCC, degree, functional English certificate . only PCC is pending and will let you know once medical will cleared, i wish these to be clear soon 

regards,


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

NeoWilson said:


> so apparently we can't make medical appointment without HAP ID ... zzz now i have to wait for a CO to be allocated T_T


you can have HAP ID withuot CO , click on health organize link . and if you have hired a agent then wait for CO 

regards,


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

Wasee said:


> good to see someone which same timelines and same CO Team , i have CO with initial JH and still medical is not clear for me and my wife.. CO requested for PCC, degree, functional English certificate . only PCC is pending and will let you know once medical will cleared, i wish these to be clear soon
> 
> regards,


i dont have a case officer assigned yet
i got my medicals cleared today as the links are gone....uploaded by clinic on 4th nov and cleared on 18th nov...
did you frontload form80 or submitted upon CO request


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

khanash said:


> i dont have a case officer assigned yet
> i got my medicals cleared today as the links are gone....uploaded by clinic on 4th nov and cleared on 18th nov...
> did you frontload form80 or submitted upon CO request


no , i didnt upload form 80 till now , CO requested for that. iam waiting for my PCC and will upload all requested documents in single go.

my medical was uploaded on 11-NOV , i hope that will be clear by next if following your timelines.

regards,


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

khanash said:


> hi wasee
> your timeline is similar to mine...
> i applied on 25th october and frontloaded all docs...
> i also did medicals on 31 oct and they were uploaded by clinic on 4th nov....my kids link r gone but me and hubby and a kid link are there...they seem to have been referred and might take a month or two to clear out...
> Hey your CO is asigned within 4 weeks it is early as compared to others...how did you getto know you had a CO assigned and did he request any documents??like form80 etc


i get to know about CO on mail , and i recommend to upfront form 80 for you and your hubby too , upfront all documents may lead to direct grant


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

Wasee said:


> good to see someone which same timelines and same CO Team , i have CO with initial JH and still medical is not clear for me and my wife.. CO requested for PCC, degree, functional English certificate . only PCC is pending and will let you know once medical will cleared, i wish these to be clear soon
> 
> regards,


I have the same CO team 4


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

Abrar warriach said:


> I have the same CO team 4


CO initial ?


regards,


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

Wasee said:


> CO initial ?
> 
> 
> regards,


co initial JH team 4


----------



## NeoWilson (Nov 14, 2013)

Wasee said:


> you can have HAP ID withuot CO , click on health organize link . and if you have hired a agent then wait for CO
> 
> regards,


Where's such option in the application page?
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app


----------



## NeoWilson (Nov 14, 2013)

Nevermind, saw it  Thanks mate


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

Abrar warriach said:


> co initial JH team 4


same as me  , keep in touch for any update. i will try to to upload all documents by this week.

you have done with medical , PCC ?


regards,


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

Wasee said:


> same as me  , keep in touch for any update. i will try to to upload all documents by this week.
> 
> you have done with medical , PCC ?
> 
> ...


yes med requested on 24 october , finilized on 19- november .. pcc already upload on 7 november


----------



## Rider (Oct 31, 2012)

*Will cleared medicals still reffered by CO?*

One quick question to experts.

I went for medicals on 18 Nov 2013 (Myself, Wife, Kid), and the organize medicals link has got disappeared today (21 Nov 2013). Here is my question, does anyone seen a case, where medicals is cleared, and CO still refer it later with MOC?

I am asking this question just for my knowledge


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rider said:


> One quick question to experts.
> 
> I went for medicals on 18 Nov 2013 (Myself, Wife, Kid), and the organize medicals link has got disappeared today (21 Nov 2013). Here is my question, does anyone seen a case, where medicals is cleared, and CO still refer it later with MOC?
> 
> I am asking this question just for my knowledge


No. CO has nothing to do with your medicals. S/he would update your health evidence only.


----------



## Rider (Oct 31, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> No. CO has nothing to do with your medicals. S/he would update your health evidence only.


Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

could anyone please tell me how to do medicals or guide me to the location where i can find information for doing medicals after lodging 189 visa?

I read in some forum that normally a link will appear after lodging the visa. I lodged my visa on 21 Nov with my wife as Secondary applicant. but I couldn't see any links to arrange for my medicals and same for my wife. 

Also I dont have any option to upload documents for my wife. Only thing I could see is both of our names, option to upload documents only for primary applicant.

Thanks in advance 

regards

sathish


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> could anyone please tell me how to do medicals or guide me to the location where i can find information for doing medicals after lodging 189 visa?
> 
> ...


U do not have te upload anything. The link will appear and then you have to click on that link to print letter for medical test and then visit the medical center. When your medical will be done the medical center wikk upload at thier end and the l8nk will chbsge to "no further medical test needed........................"


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

sathish#nsw; said:


> Originally Posted by sathish#nsw View Post
> Hi guys,
> 
> could anyone please tell me how to do medicals or guide me to the location where i can find information for doing medicals after lodging 189 visa?
> ...






shivkaundal said:


> U do not have te upload anything. The link will appear and then you have to click on that link to print letter for medical test and then visit the medical center. When your medical will be done the medical center wikk upload at thier end and the l8nk will chbsge to "no further medical test needed........................"



Thanks Shivkaundal. I thought it will normally appear immediately after we lodge the visa so that we can do the medicals before the CO gets allocated. 

but it looks like i need to wait for CO.. 

regards,
sathish


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

sathish#nsw said:


> Thanks Shivkaundal. I thought it will normally appear immediately after we lodge the visa so that we can do the medicals before the CO gets allocated.
> 
> but it looks like i need to wait for CO..
> 
> ...


The link will appear before co allocation. In my case i got the link after 4 days of visa lodging.

Thanks
Shiv


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

shivkaundal said:


> The link will appear before co allocation. In my case i got the link after 4 days of visa lodging.
> 
> Thanks
> Shiv



Thanks Shiv.


----------



## NeoWilson (Nov 14, 2013)

how do we know if our med has been cleared? Is this indicated on the emedical website ?


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

NeoWilson said:


> how do we know if our med has been cleared? Is this indicated on the emedical website ?


The link in your login page will show no further medical required as per the information available with department


----------



## friction (Jun 24, 2010)

*Medical test before Visa Application*

I've received an invitation to apply for the visa last week and 'm currently filling the online application form. I've also sorted out the HAP ID. I would like to arrange the medical test ASAP before I apply for the visa (this is sort of high priority as we intend to try for a baby). Is it still an accepted way of arranging a medical or shall I wait for the CO request?


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

Medicals are clear now  , it takes 14 days and i have seen three other applicants having exact 14 days to clear their medicals, if nothing reported on test day.


regards,


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Wasee said:


> Medicals are clear now  , it takes 14 days and i have seen three other applicants having exact 14 days to clear their medicals, if nothing reported on test day.
> 
> 
> regards,


Was your medicals referred or not?


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> Was your medicals referred or not?


i think medical were referred, but as i have no confirmation about that so i cannot confirm. iam saying about referred because medical for my kids are clear after 3 days of result uploading but it takes 14 days for myself and for my partner.


regards,


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

friction said:


> I've received an invitation to apply for the visa last week and 'm currently filling the online application form. I've also sorted out the HAP ID. I would like to arrange the medical test ASAP before I apply for the visa (this is sort of high priority as we intend to try for a baby). Is it still an accepted way of arranging a medical or shall I wait for the CO request?


Dear friction,
You could arrange your medicals just after lodge your visa application or before you lodge and in both case you have not to wait for CO's request. Hope you can understand what I mean here.
Best luck for your intend to try for a baby.

Regards,
Mithu


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Wasee said:


> i think medical were referred, but as i have no confirmation about that so i cannot confirm. iam saying about referred because medical for my kids are clear after 3 days of result uploading but it takes 14 days for myself and for my partner.
> 
> 
> regards,


Wow...thanks for this info...

Just like 2 months ago referrals took on average 40 days to bi finalized...so this is a great news...maybe they are trying to reduce the waiting queue before the holidays as then the queue will increase again...


----------



## OZBOY83 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Medicals for PR*

Hi,

Can anyone please tell me what are types of tests conducted during Medicals(PR)? ..and the costs involved..Thanks!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

You may go through the thread, should give you a lot more info: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/104286-merged-medicals-questions.html


----------



## ammarkhalid (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi, 
Normally there are three kind of examinations involved:

1- Physical Examination
2- Chest X-Ray
3- HIV 

Cost here in PK is 5600 PKR per applicant.


----------



## OZBOY83 (Nov 25, 2013)

Can anyone here tell me what kind tests that would be undertaken in medical in India for 189 visa?..and what will be the cost of these medicals??...thanks!


----------



## OZBOY83 (Nov 25, 2013)

ammarkhalid said:


> Hi,
> Normally there are three kind of examinations involved:
> 
> 1- Physical Examination
> ...



What kind of physical examimation?:lock1:


----------



## OZBOY83 (Nov 25, 2013)

anyone here, who are done with their medicals :noidea:?..
I would appreciate if you can respond to my queries ..
thanks in advance


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

OZBOY83 said:


> What kind of physical examimation?:lock1:


As in eye check with passport (And they ask if you wear any spectacles, how much power), BP, blood test, urine test, weight, they will ask you if you have any medication or long illness etc.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

jre05 said:


> As in eye check with passport (And they ask if you wear any spectacles, how much power), BP, blood test, urine test, weight, they will ask you if you have any medication or long illness etc.



what about TB,HIV etc..?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

bravokal said:


> what about TB,HIV etc..?


That is what Ammar has mentioned as Chest Xray(That will catch :clock: you if you have TB or not  ) And HIV - Blood test.:amen:


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

jre05 said:


> That is what Ammar has mentioned as Chest Xray(That will catch you if you have TB or not :clock: ) And HIV - Blood test.:amen:



Hey jre05,

k thanks..i guess you are from india like me ..can you tell me how much these medical tests would cost now?..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

bravokal said:


> Hey jre05,
> 
> k thanks..i guess you are from india like me ..can you tell me how much these medical tests would cost now?..


When I did last time, it was around Rs 2,100 only I paid. Those idiots will ask you Rs 5000. You must negotiate. Actual is Rs 2100 only per head. You should clearly tell them that, you are not going for paper work (Because for paper work, they need to consider courier charges to Australia which itself would be around Rs 2000). It's all online now since 3 years. Doctor would send your report within a week online. You should politely request the doctor to send it ASAP. However, they will yell at you as they face this with every applicant and their ears bleed hearing this all through 

Perhaps, the cost would be Rs 3000 (+/-100 Rs). Don't pay more. Tell them that, its for PR visa and just Chest Exray, Physical and Basic HIV. They will understand. But fix appointment. They give only 1 week appointment as the rush will be BIG all the time (Students, parents, migrants for many countries ). It will all happen quick  You should pay to doctor the fee and few hundreds in reception I think, don't remember correctly. I am yet to do again for this PR.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

jre05 said:


> When I did last time, it was around Rs 2,100 only I paid. Those idiots will ask you Rs 5000. You must negotiate. Actual is Rs 2100 only per head. You should clearly tell them that, you are not going for paper work (Because for paper work, they need to consider courier charges to Australia which itself would be around Rs 2000). It's all online now since 3 years. Doctor would send your report within a week online. You should politely request the doctor to send it ASAP. However, they will yell at you as they face this with every applicant and their ears bleed hearing this all through
> 
> Perhaps, the cost would be Rs 3000 (+/-100 Rs). Don't pay more. Tell them that, its for PR visa and just Chest Exray, Physical and Basic HIV. They will understand. But fix appointment. They give only 1 week appointment as the rush will be BIG all the time (Students, parents, migrants for many countries ). It will all happen quick  You should pay to doctor the fee and few hundreds in reception I think, don't remember correctly. I am yet to do again for this PR.


when did you last had your medicals done?..
anyways thanks for the info., you have been really helpful..cheers!!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

bravokal said:


> when did you last had your medicals done?..
> anyways thanks for the info., you have been really helpful..cheers!!


I have done 1.5 years back when I went on Work Permit. One more thing, they may ask you to go with empty stomach. Please check with them while you book appointment.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

jre05 said:


> I have done 1.5 years back when I went on Work Permit. One more thing, they may ask you to go with empty stomach. Please check with them while you book appointment.


Ok sure..thanks again!!


----------



## itisme (Apr 29, 2013)

OZBOY83 said:


> Can anyone here tell me what kind tests that would be undertaken in medical in India for 189 visa?..and what will be the cost of these medicals??...thanks!


1. Physical Tests - Urine test, eye sight verification, BCG vaccination mark and any other surgery marks on body (if any)
2. HIV test - Blood sample
3. Chest X-Ray

Costs 2250 in Mumbai.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

The most comprehensive description of the medical exam is given here:

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

Note however, that doctors don't follow every single guideline in a very detail....


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

My wife went thru a surgery almost 2 years back. It was due to some blockage in kidney, and it was by birth. Its been resolved after the surgery. 

Will that effect the medicals ??


----------



## NeoWilson (Nov 14, 2013)

almost 7 days and med is still not cleared :|


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

NeoWilson said:


> almost 7 days and med is still not cleared :|


Maybe it is referred bro...


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

NeoWilson said:


> almost 7 days and med is still not cleared :|


mine got cleared in 14 days....so wait another week


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi All

Where in Bangalore, India we can go for Medical Tests required for visa ? 

Also, what type of medical test is required ? What all things should be covered in tests?

Thanks
Ratnesh


----------



## praskr (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi All,
I have done medicals along with my wife and son for 189 VISA last Thursday .The "Organise your health examinations" link for my wife and son disappeared in a day but my link is still present and shows all medicals status as completed .

Any idea what that meant ?

Thanks


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear friends, 
one quick question...please enlight..
I have been unwell (normal fever, cough, cold) last week and i have had medicines until yesterday, but I am pretty fine yesterday...I have the medical test appointment for tomorrow and i am just thinking whether to go for it or not...I see that the chest x ray, HIV test and the physical examination will not have any issues....

But, just wanted to be sure if the medication i had for last 3-4 days will have any bearing on my urine test? any advise...please...That is, if i go ahead and attend the medicals, and my urinalysis has some unacceptable readings, will my visa get rejected or will i be asked for going for a test again? Thanks Very Much....


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Dear friends,
> one quick question...please enlight..
> I have been unwell (normal fever, cough, cold) last week and i have had medicines until yesterday, but I am pretty fine yesterday...I have the medical test appointment for tomorrow and i am just thinking whether to go for it or not...I see that the chest x ray, HIV test and the physical examination will not have any issues....
> 
> But, just wanted to be sure if the medication i had for last 3-4 days will have any bearing on my urine test? any advise...please...That is, if i go ahead and attend the medicals, and my urinalysis has some unacceptable readings, will my visa get rejected or will i be asked for going for a test again? Thanks Very Much....



Urine test consist of 3 things: Albumin, Sugar/Glucose, Blood in urine
If Albumin is positive then they also test Creatinine.

Ask 2 different local doctors whether medications you took or illness you had could have any impact on the above tests...if no...then you are safe to go.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi All

I have filled a "My Health Declarations Form" and received a TRN also. Created a account on Immi.gov.au website and imported the Health declaration form.

What is the next step to get meds done before lodging visa application ? Please guide.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Do i need to carry my spectacles? I use contact lenses now.. do i need to remove them during eye testing?
Do i need to carry the prescription of power of my glasses? I dont have the prescription of the glasses?

Any advice?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

2013 said:


> Do i need to carry my spectacles? I use contact lenses now.. do i need to remove them during eye testing?
> Do i need to carry the prescription of power of my glasses? I dont have the prescription of the glasses?
> 
> Any advice?


 Yes take them & use them for your eye test. Whichever are best for you. You do not need the prescription. Vision is not an issue unless you were blind or had vision problems as a result of glaucoma or similar.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes take them & use them for your eye test. Whichever are best for you. You do not need the prescription. Vision is not an issue unless you were blind or had vision problems as a result of glaucoma or similar.


Will contact lenses work instead or specs. ?

Or do i need to remove my lenses during the test?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

2013 said:


> Will contact lenses work instead or specs. ?
> 
> Or do i need to remove my lenses during the test?


 No the eye test is with lenses and contacts or spectacles, whichever you normally wear and most comfortable with.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi _shel

I have filled a "My Health Declarations Form" and received a TRN also. Created a account on Immi.gov.au website and imported the Health declaration form.

What is the next step to get meds done before lodging visa application ? Please guide.


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

Guys need your help..my wife is expecting and her expected date is in Jan'14. I have already informed my CO in June'13 regarding this. During the 2nd trimester Doctor asked for Hepatitis tests. Hep B Surface Antibody came out to be REACTIVE and then Doctor referred few more tests i.e. Hep B Surface Antigen and Hep B Core Antibody-Igm; result of both tests came NON-REACTIVE.
My question is whether the 1st test that came reactive can make any issue during the medical test at IOM once after the baby is born or it may be because of pregnancy and would become normal after the pregnancy is over?
One of the other Doctor I consulted said that it might have reactive in case if the patient have had Hep B vaccine in childhood. And the other tests confirms (Non-Reactive ones) that it is nothing to worry about. Can that be the case?
Plz answer if anyone has faced this problem or have any knowledge about this.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear *Avatar82*,
*_shel* could help you in this regard. Send a VM to her.


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

VM???


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Avatar82 said:


> Guys need your help..my wife is expecting and her expected date is in Jan'14. I have already informed my CO in June'13 regarding this. During the 2nd trimester Doctor asked for Hepatitis tests. Hep B Surface Antibody came out to be REACTIVE and then Doctor referred few more tests i.e. Hep B Surface Antigen and Hep B Core Antibody-Igm; result of both tests came NON-REACTIVE.
> My question is whether the 1st test that came reactive can make any issue during the medical test at IOM once after the baby is born or it may be because of pregnancy and would become normal after the pregnancy is over?
> One of the other Doctor I consulted said that it might have reactive in case if the patient have had Hep B vaccine in childhood. And the other tests confirms (Non-Reactive ones) that it is nothing to worry about. Can that be the case?
> Plz answer if anyone has faced this problem or have any knowledge about this.


 Nothing to worry about. Test is negative, obviously an error with the first test hence the need for the second. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot _shel!


----------



## rajemailid (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello Folks,
I'm a new member in expatforum. I've few question for which I need some help to move forward.. I tried to search for answer in the forum and could not get what I expected.
1. Do i need to do medical only on my residence city and any other city as well? Because I'll be traveling a lot for my work and like to take in any city where I get a day off.

2. its a basic question on visa.. How do I get stamp on my passport as DIAC accepts only online visa application/grant? Do I need to submit my passport to Australian Embassy to get stamping?

thanks in advance,

Regards,
Raj


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

You can do your medical anywhere in the world as long as it is at a DIBP approved centre. 

No stamp needed. Its all held electronically and linked to your passport number.


----------



## rajemailid (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Shel. That was helpful.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

I have medicals tomorrow. I exercise almost daily. Can anyone advice me if its a good idea to go to the gym in the morning tomorrow. Would it, by any chance, skew my results?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Shouldnt matter in the slightest unless you have a dodgy heart or are prone to high blood pressure after exercising. Most probably not if you do it regular anyway.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

_shel said:


> Shouldnt matter in the slightest unless you have a dodgy heart or are prone to high blood pressure after exercising. Most probably not if you do it regular anyway.


I guess if one have a dodgy heart, he/she would anyway get exposed irrespective of exercising or not. Nevertheless, I have been trying to research things on the internet for a couple of hours now and found that its better to avoid intense physical activities for 24 hours before medicals as it may show high levels of protein in your urine. Don't know what that means though 


Anyways, hope things go on fine tomorrow. Just a bit nervous...not sure why:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi, just wondering if anyone can tell me how long it takes to clear medical after the medical centre uploaded the medical exam result online. Using HAP id & others, I can see medical centre uploaded docs on 6th dec but my evisa page still showing requested and there is still has the link for organise medical.


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone can tell me how long it takes to clear medical after the medical centre uploaded the medical exam result online. Using HAP id & others, I can see medical centre uploaded docs on 6th dec but my evisa page still showing requested and there is still has the link for organise medical.




I think 14 days from bd. Mine was uploaded 28th Nov, still not cleared. Hope by 12th Dec.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi

I am in process of applying for 190 visa. I have approval from Victoria and EOI.

I wanted to do medical before lodging the visa application to have all docs ready upfront. 

I have created an account on immi.gov.au website and imported "My health Declarations" Form. 

What should I do to arrange the medical examination ?

Please help here.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Any info on how long is currently taking for referred medicals to be cleared?


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

raso said:


> I think 14 days from bd. Mine was uploaded 28th Nov, still not cleared. Hope by 12th Dec.


Please let us know when they get cleared...


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

Just seen to my e-visa page

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

raso said:


> Just seen to my e-visa page
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


It looks like your medicals are getting cleared. Advance congrats for that...


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Dear folks,

Request one help in knowing what to expect in my case:

My medicals were done on 30-Nov-2013 and were uploaded by the center on 05-Dec-2014. Now, for my wife and kid, the message is clear that "no more medicals needed". Whereas for me, I am seeing a link "Organise your health examinations" and upon clicking this, I can see a page having a button named "Print Information SHeet". Once I click on this, I can see a page with all tests completed by me and my photo and nothing new OR pending to be done.

My penal clinic dr says that my tests were all clear and there was nothing wrong.

Queries: 1) does this mean that case it with medical officer and refered?
2) If yes, how much is the lead time now a days for assigning the medical officer and taking a decision on my case?

People who have been in similar situation OR have some more info, kindly help.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all .. im planning to take up the medical test for me,wife and children.

My wife had undergone a hernia surgery 1.5yrs back. She is totally fine now. Will this have any impact?

For kids what kind of tests are required? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

*eMedicals Status -Incomplete*

Hi,

I have applied for 189(3 Applicants in evisa application) and went for medicals on 7 Dec 2013.

The medical status for me and my kid is auto cleared.

For my spouse the Organize Health Examinations link disappeared and the below lines are displayed in my eVisa Application

*The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.*

When i checked the status in emedical client by printing Information Sheet button the below info is given.

Health Case Status
*This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below.*

Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
*501 Medical Examination Incomplete Apollo Heart Centre
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed Apollo Heart Centre
707 HIV test Completed Apollo Heart Centre*

I contacted the panel clinic where we underwent medicals and they said the doctors have graded for my spouse but due to system issue it is not yet submitted to DIBP.

I am in confused state now.Does the above status in evisa mean my spouse's medicals are referred?

Regards,
Murali.R


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Dear seniors, please help with my query!




chdboy said:


> Dear folks,
> 
> Request one help in knowing what to expect in my case:
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all .. im planning to take up the medical test for me,wife and children.
> 
> My wife had undergone a hernia surgery 1.5yrs back. She is totally fine now. Will this have any impact?
> 
> ...


 Shouldn't be an issue as its treated.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

_shel said:


> Shouldn't be an issue as its treated.


Thanks shel.. one more query. For kids what kind of tests will happen?


----------



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Experts,
Please advice if the medical link is available immediately after applying for visa 189 or will it only appear once CO is assigned .
Thanks in advance!


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

murali2706 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189(3 Applicants in evisa application) and went for medicals on 7 Dec 2013.
> 
> ...


This seems to be a system glitche.meds are cleared now for all applicants


----------



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

magneto said:


> Hi Experts, Please advice if the medical link is available immediately after applying for visa 189 or will it only appear once CO is assigned . Thanks in advance!


My agent said that I can only go for medical only after CO is assigned, please advice.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

magneto said:


> My agent said that I can only go for medical only after CO is assigned, please advice.


You can go even before CO is assigned. Medicals and PCC determine the date of your initial entry. 

Pre-empting all documents is a great to expediting your grant. However, if you want your Initial Entry Date to be as late as possible, go for your medicals after CO is assigned and asks you to do it.


----------



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> You can go even before CO is assigned. Medicals and PCC determine the date of your initial entry. Pre-empting all documents is a great to expediting your grant. However, if you want your Initial Entry Date to be as late as possible, go for your medicals after CO is assigned and asks you to do it.


Since I am already in Australia, I guess I should go ASAP to expedite grant... Thanks for your reply.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

What's the current wait period for Referred medical cases? I read somewhere that it can take 2 months.. but anyone with latest updates?


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

It looks like current time is 2 weeks...but not sure...can anyone confirm it???

P.S. It will soon increase because of Australian holidays...


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

2 weeks or 2 months.. anyone?


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

raso said:


> I think 14 days from bd. Mine was uploaded 28th Nov, still not cleared. Hope by 12th Dec.



Hi tanbd & raso,

I finished my medicals on 29th Nov and the Organize your Health link still appears... I cald medibank on 13th Dec and they said my medicals hasn't been finalised yet.. this waiting is pissing me off.. 

Please update here if your medicals gets cleared... thanks!


regards,

sathish


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi tanbd & raso,
> 
> I finished my medicals on 29th Nov and the Organize your Health link still appears... I cald medibank on 13th Dec and they said my medicals hasn't been finalised yet.. this waiting is pissing me off..
> 
> ...




Mine cleared on 12th dec. Though it showed not decided yet first time. But after few minutes i got i t cleared. Please check the link "Organize your Health" whether they submitted or not?


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi tanbd & raso,
> 
> I finished my medicals on 29th Nov and the Organize your Health link still appears... I cald medibank on 13th Dec and they said my medicals hasn't been finalised yet.. this waiting is pissing me off..
> 
> ...


Hi Sathish, mate, mine is just like you. I can see the medical centre I've conducted my tests uploaded the result on 6th Dec but e-visa page still showing Heath examination requested status & the link is still there. Call medical centre & got informed they already uploaded everything. Don't know what's going on DIBP's side and this whole waiting game pissing me off too.


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi Sathish, mate, mine is just like you. I can see the medical centre I've conducted my tests uploaded the result on 6th Dec but e-visa page still showing Heath examination requested status & the link is still there. Call medical centre & got informed they already uploaded everything. Don't know what's going on DIBP's side and this whole waiting game pissing me off too.



Dear Tanbd, 

I think your medical will be cleared on 20th Dec.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

2013 said:


> 2 weeks or 2 months.. anyone?


Anyone??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi tanbd & raso,
> 
> I finished my medicals on 29th Nov and the Organize your Health link still appears... I cald medibank on 13th Dec and they said my medicals hasn't been finalised yet.. this waiting is pissing me off..
> 
> ...


What number did you call my friend?
Aren't we supposed to call Global Health regarding this?


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> What number did you call my friend?
> Aren't we supposed to call Global Health regarding this?


Hi Ali33,

I called 1300 361 046 number to contact medibank in australia..

regards,

sathish


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi,

We had our medicals yest and my wife had a past history of surgery related to kidney. She had obstruction by birth and was operated 3 yrs back (PUJ obstruction). Doctor who took our medicals told her to go for some extra tests. Will her medical get cleared or referred by CO to medical authorities in Australia?

Any help in this regards will be useful.

Thanks


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We had our medicals yest and my wife had a past history of surgery related to kidney. She had obstruction by birth and was operated 3 yrs back (PUJ obstruction). Doctor who took our medicals told her to go for some extra tests. Will her medical get cleared or referred by CO to medical authorities in Australia?
> 
> ...


It might get reffered but eventually it will get clear if all the test result is good and it has no harm to Australian community. Best of Luck:clock:


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Guys,

I went for my medicals yesterday and today I saw this in my information sheet /referral letter:

501 Medical Examination Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed Apollo Heart Centre
707 HIV test Referred Apollo Heart Centre

Can anyone tell me what this means? I know I'm not HIV +ve since 2 weeks ago I had my blood test done for other reasons and it had HIV negative. Then why did it get referred?

I'm begin to worry now! Any insights?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I went for my medicals yesterday and today I saw this in my information sheet /referral letter:
> 
> ...


Peanut, you would also notice that the referral letter would state your case is yet to be submitted to dibp on top of this status.

Basically your clinic have not yet uploaded your results and are awaiting blood test results from the lab. Just call up the clinic and confirm if they are yet to submit your results or not.

Nothing to worry, this will change to completed as soon as the hospital submits your results to dibp.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

snarayan said:


> Peanut, you would also notice that the referral letter would state your case is yet to be submitted to dibp on top of this status.
> 
> Basically your clinic have not yet uploaded your results and are awaiting blood test results from the lab. Just call up the clinic and confirm if they are yet to submit your results or not.
> 
> Nothing to worry, this will change to completed as soon as the hospital submits your results to dibp.


Yes that's right, it does say that. They did tell me 2 working days so I was a lil surprised to see this. Thanks snarayan.


----------



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

Please correct if my understanding is right.

1) Once I hit the Apply visa on Skill Select, will generate TRN id after Visa payment
2) Can i do the PCC or Medicals at this stage
3) Need to create id in immi account for uploading of documents- Colour scanning of documents or notary 
documents only for relevant occupation right? 
4)once all documents are submitted, this stage is freeze or can i upload any missing documents.
5) CO will be assigned - Approval etc. ..ends with Visa Grant


----------



## talk4good (Dec 11, 2013)

Dear friends, 

I have applied for PR for my family including my father (widower). I am at a stage where case office is assigned and he has reviewed all my documents and requested for PCC and Medicals for all of us.

Now my father has glucoma from last 2 years. Does this medical condition affect visa grant for him? I am anxious, please let me know.

regards,


----------



## keerthi5 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Paper based health examination*

Hello All,

My paper based medical reports has been received @ sydney on 26-Nov. The status against medicals says "Recommended" I also see the below message right above the list of my attached documents list

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

This means that my medicals have not been cleared yet, Am I right ? Its already about a month since they received my medicals, Any idea on how long it will take for DIBP to clear my medicals (paper based)?


----------



## suva10 (Nov 13, 2013)

Dear forum members,
We did medicals for my husband on 16 Dec. Here, they send the documents to sydney on same day 3 pm. But when i log on to emedicals site, it still shows the document which says " please take this to do your medicals" . It doesnt show your emedicals has been submitted. How long does it take to update that our medicals has been done? Or do i have to go to the hospital again to enquire?
Please help
Regs
suva10


----------



## srmalik (Oct 29, 2013)

hello everyone,

I underwent my medicals on the 12th of december and on the 18th my CO informed me that my medicals have been referred and it could take upto 3 months to clear.

From experiences of the forum members, why do you think they refer the medical ? is it because they see something serious? and exactly how long does it take to clear the medicals??


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

My meds were finally uploaded by the clinic today! Now it says completed in the emedical client information sheet. But no change in immi account, so I guess I have to wait now for the CO!!!

Or will there be any other changes? Anyway, now its Christmas & NY season....so I'm not gonna bother about it...gonna party hard with my friends and family since god willing & immi.gov.au willing next year I'll be back in Australia!!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> My meds were finally uploaded by the clinic today! Now it says completed in the emedical client information sheet. But no change in immi account, so I guess I have to wait now for the CO!!!
> 
> Or will there be any other changes? Anyway, now its Christmas & NY season....so I'm not gonna bother about it...gonna party hard with my friends and family since god willing & immi.gov.au willing next year I'll be back in Australia!!


Medicals are normally auto cleared within minutes after the clinic uploads the results. Some files are randomly selected for manual processing and some get referred to MOC in case if any significant findings.

One way of finding out whether your medicals are cleared (not fool proof though) is by looking for a message stating "no health checks are required....."

As long as the clinic haven't told you anything about any findings, you should be absolutely fine. I infact asked for a copy of the x ray and blood results and the clinic sent that across to me. You could ask the clinc for the same and see what they say.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Somewhat same issue with me... !!

Hospital says that they have uploaded the docs yesterday, but I don't see any changes in my account. 

PS: My document's were uploaded long back, due to previous medical conditions for my wife they delayed the uploading. I'm able to check my status on portal, but not for my wife. Does it takes sometime for uploading and reflecting on the portal?

Or status is only visible when its cleared?


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

snarayan said:


> Medicals are normally auto cleared within minutes after the clinic uploads the results. Some files are randomly selected for manual processing and some get referred to MOC in case if any significant findings.
> 
> One way of finding out whether your medicals are cleared (not fool proof though) is by looking for a message stating "no health checks are required....."
> 
> As long as the clinic haven't told you anything about any findings, you should be absolutely fine. I infact asked for a copy of the x ray and blood results and the clinic sent that across to me. You could ask the clinc for the same and see what they say.


Thanks snarayan!

It still shows the following for me:

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

No change. Maybe it will take time to reflect. I'm pretty confident my results will be cleared coz 2 weeks earlier I had the same tests done and they were all good. Also I don't think Apollo in Chennai gives out results coz I had asked them and they declined.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Thanks snarayan!
> 
> It still shows the following for me:
> 
> ...


Ok, then I think it's just a matter of time before it shows up as cleared. Also as you've used the MHD, the process might be slightly different.

I think it's time to forget about visa, medicals, co etc for the next one week and enjoy our Christmas vacation.

Wish you a Merry Christmas and a happy new year.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Aha!! I think I may have made a blunder in my medicals!!

As per immi.gov.au:

Once your eMedical health examinations have been submitted electronically to the department for processing, you should lodge your visa application. Make sure that you indicate on your application form that you have already completed your health examinations and provide your HAP ID. This will facilitate the processing of your visa application.

Now, I did not wait for the electronic submission before lodging my visa. But I did provide my HAP ID in my application form.

Hahahaha...I think I may have bungled this up a bit....but hopefully the CO won't get upset and solve it!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Aha!! I think I may have made a blunder in my medicals!!
> 
> As per immi.gov.au:
> 
> ...



Here I am confused  How come its only after we complete medicals we should lodge? Its only if we pay the visa fee and lodge, then we get "Medical" link and Hap ID gets generated and the referral letter too.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> My meds were finally uploaded by the clinic today! Now it says completed in the emedical client information sheet. But no change in immi account, so I guess I have to wait now for the CO!!!
> 
> Or will there be any other changes? Anyway, now its Christmas & NY season....so I'm not gonna bother about it...gonna party hard with my friends and family since god willing & immi.gov.au willing next year I'll be back in Australia!!



:help: eep: why you submitted form 1221


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

jre05 said:


> Here I am confused  How come its only after we complete medicals we should lodge? Its only if we pay the visa fee and lodge, then we get "Medical" link and Hap ID gets generated and the referral letter too.


Now there are two ways to do the medicals, before visa & after visa lodged.

If you have lodged your visa, then you don't need to be confused.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

jre05 said:


> :help: eep: why you submitted form 1221


simply! I filled form 80, form 1221 is the child of form 80. Sometimes CO ask for it and I prefer to keep every thing ready for CO for a Direct Grant!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Update on my medicals. I had written to health strategies (HS) on 24 Dec after hours, and received a reply today (on a holiday!).

The kind person at HS linked my application to my medicals manually. And now in my application I get the following:

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

So that means medicals is cleared right?

Now I'm only waiting for CO for a Direct Grant!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Update on my medicals. I had written to health strategies (HS) on 24 Dec after hours, and received a reply today (on a holiday!).
> 
> The kind person at HS linked my application to my medicals manually. And now in my application I get the following:
> 
> ...


Almost done. Prepare to celebrate.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Almost done. Prepare to celebrate.


Thank you. Now I have to wait for CO, coz it's only been 9 days since I lodged my visa plus there have been many holidays in between. I guess I have to wait another month atleast! :clock:


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Update on my medicals. I had written to health strategies (HS) on 24 Dec after hours, and received a reply today (on a holiday!).
> 
> The kind person at HS linked my application to my medicals manually. And now in my application I get the following:
> 
> ...


Congrats peanut.. grant is not very far..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Thank you. Now I have to wait for CO, coz it's only been 9 days since I lodged my visa plus there have been many holidays in between. I guess I have to wait another month atleast! :clock:


Peanut is so fast and well organized, I think peanut is a manager, usually managers are like this 

Peanut submitted form 1221, also wrote to HS, and main thing is, know all processes in tact  and last but not least, couragious too ....

Tia gets grant gift soon:...........

Best regards, 
JR


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi.. 
My child is having cold and cough and is taking medicines for it.. 

Can i take him for the medicals or wait for some days? Will blood test be done for the child?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

jre05 said:


> Peanut is so fast and well organized, I think peanut is a manager, usually managers are like this
> 
> Peanut submitted form 1221, also wrote to HS, and main thing is, know all processes in tact  and last but not least, couragious too ....
> 
> ...


Hahahaha...thanks JR!! Yes I was a manager before now I run my own business...So it kinda is in my nature to be organised and do things quickly. Also I spent a lot of time reading everything I could about the process to be sure I don't make mistakes.

Thanks in Advance (TIA) for your wishes buddy and same to you!! :hug:


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi..
> My child is having cold and cough and is taking medicines for it..
> 
> Can i take him for the medicals or wait for some days? Will blood test be done for the child?
> ...


I don't know if they do blood test for kids but it's best to go once he's better so he won't have to suffer while waiting for the tests.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> I don't know if they do blood test for kids but it's best to go once he's better so he won't have to suffer while waiting for the tests.


Thanks peanut.. will take the appointment a week later. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

What does Received status means for medicals? They are just received on the system or haven been certified okay by the back-end office team? 

Also, if its received then are there any chances that they'll be referred?


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

2013 said:


> What does Received status means for medicals? They are just received on the system or haven been certified okay by the back-end office team?
> 
> Also, if its received then are there any chances that they'll be referred?


Hi

Where do you see this received status for your medicals?

I don't have any such thing. In my emedical client it just shows as completed and in my visa app it shows no health exam is required.

I'm trying to figure out where this status comes up.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hahahaha...thanks JR!! Yes I was a manager before now I run my own business...So it kinda is in my nature to be organised and do things quickly. Also I spent a lot of time reading everything I could about the process to be sure I don't make mistakes.
> 
> Thanks in Advance (TIA) for your wishes buddy and same to you!! :hug:


 I thought its Tia  

 Ok yes, I am little like you in keeping things organized, but certainly not to your level. You are super organized, oh you had been a Manager long back itself. I am still soo young  I like management though :\

You an entrepreneur, that's so great, inspiring. Also you submitted all documents so that, they can't ask you anything else but to give ONLY grant  :juggle:

I want to do my medicals in 2 weeks time  

Super dooper.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

I have done my chest x-ray for 457 visa. Can I use the same for PR medical report?


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

misguided said:


> I have done my chest x-ray for 457 visa. Can I use the same for PR medical report?


No, they will not count your report valid. They have appointed special doctors in few hospitals, only those are entitled for Australian VISA checkups.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> No, they will not count your report valid. They have appointed special doctors in few hospitals, only those are entitled for Australian VISA checkups.


Hi Mate , the 457(Australian work permit) chest x-day will be done by one of the centres you have mentioned above.


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

It might sound silly but just wanna know that Medicals done for non migrating dependents and migrating dependents are different???

1) I am gonna perform medicals tomorrow for my wife and baby but they are included as non migrating dependents, however i will including them in my application as migrating dependents next week. hence i wanna know that is there any difference between the two???

2) Also the referral letter does not have their passport details when printed from evisa website by clicking on "organize your health examinations link".......is that ok?????

thank you friends


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

radubey84 said:


> It might sound silly but just wanna know that Medicals done for non migrating dependents and migrating dependents are different???
> 
> 1) I am gonna perform medicals tomorrow for my wife and baby but they are included as non migrating dependents, however i will including them in my application as migrating dependents next week. hence i wanna know that is there any difference between the two???
> 
> ...


As per my understanding, if you have declared them as dependents in your VISA application, you will have to get their medicals done.


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

jyotikhtr said:


> As per my understanding, if you have declared them as dependents in your VISA application, you will have to get their medicals done.


Thanks for your reply....

I also understand that medicals is compulsory but wanna know that is there any difference in the way they perform the medicals for Non Migrating and Migrating dependents???

Also do they take blood sample for 4 month old baby????


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Medical Query*

Friends please revert on below query

I also understand that medicals is compulsory but wanna know that is there any difference in the way they perform the medicals for Non Migrating and Migrating dependents???

Also do they take blood sample for 4 months old baby????

Coz i just called the hospital and they said no need for blood sample............I m worried that CO might ask for re medicals.....


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

What if some one have diabetes ? would they refuse visa?


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

radubey84 said:


> Thanks for your reply....
> 
> I also understand that medicals is compulsory but wanna know that is there any difference in the way they perform the medicals for Non Migrating and Migrating dependents???
> 
> Also do they take blood sample for 4 month old baby????


I am sorry, I do not have info about the baby.

And there is no diff. between the Non Migrating and Migrating dependents with respect to medicals. All are counted alike.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

No blood or xray for children. Other adults have the same medical migrating or non migrating.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Waqarali20005 said:


> What if some one have diabetes ? would they refuse visa?


No, they do not. In fact they do not reject anyone who's disease is NOT communicable (like TB, AIDS, etc).

But, what I have heard is that for diabetic patients one might have to produce proofs (HBA1C reports) that his diabetes is controlled.

Regards.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

jyotikhtr said:


> No, they do not. In fact they do not reject anyone who's disease is NOT communicable (like TB, AIDS, etc).
> 
> But, what I have heard is that for diabetic patients one might have to produce proofs (HBA1C reports) that his diabetes is controlled.
> 
> Regards.


Thanks!


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Do i need to take appointment with medibank at prescribed hospital for medical tests. any form need to be filled in before i take the tests. anyone please elaborate the procedure


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Do i need to take appointment with medibank at prescribed hospital for medical tests. any form need to be filled in before i take the tests. anyone please elaborate the procedure


Depends on the hospital but obviously appointment would be required.....you need to take a printout of the referral letter from evisa site and carry the same along with your passport.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks for infor. i havent paid the visa fees yey, so probably once i pay, i would get the referral letter . is anyway without referral letter they encourage. 



radubey84 said:


> Depends on the hospital but obviously appointment would be required.....you need to take a printout of the referral letter from evisa site and carry the same along with your passport.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

jyotikhtr said:


> No, they do not. In fact they do not reject anyone who's disease is NOT communicable (like TB, AIDS, etc).
> 
> But, what I have heard is that for diabetic patients one might have to produce proofs (HBA1C reports) that his diabetes is controlled.
> 
> Regards.


 Whilst people with diabetes and other such conditions are not routinely rejected it can happen if the condition is not well managed or causing other problems. 

The reason for rejection is the projected cost to the Australian Government in treating, managing, welfare payments and educational needs of people with disabilities and health problems. 

If you can show their will be minimal cost you can get a visa with a communicable illness and not get visa with non communicable if costs will be high such as children with learning disabilities. 

It is all in the way you oresent it and the evidence you provide with your application.


----------



## suva10 (Nov 13, 2013)

Dear forum members,
We got an email from Medicals dept stating that our panel physician has not completed a question in our form and thus we have to go back to same physician and get it completed. However we have just back to india for holidays from abroad and wont be back until the next 2 months. I am given only 28 days to complete this , otherwise i have to email them. 
Can i ask to get the medicals repeated again in India? Has anyone faced the same situation. please advice

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

If you can not go back to the panel doctor you can book new medical where ever you are but it will mean paying for a new medical. Just do it within time or at least show the CO you have made a booking. 

I would be raising a complaint with the doctor you went to previously and with DIBP as they authorise these panel doctors.


----------



## suva10 (Nov 13, 2013)

I do agree that I will have to repay again. Unfortunately, i do not see a quicker way and trying to contact the hospital from here will be useless. they also seem to not have sent the x-ray reports .. I will definitely be raising an complaint about this..


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

No totally not fair that you pay again but if you can not grt back to the same doctor I dont see any other way. Each clinic is an independent business acting as a contractor to DIBP so the new clinic wont feel any responsibility to fix the mistakes of someone else. 

Have you contacted the clinic to find out what they are playing at? 

Like i said kick up a stink with the original clinic, cc DIBP complaints, case officer and medical team and request a refund as they did not fulfil their role with you as you paid them to.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

*Medical Status Query*

Hi All

I am done with my medicals on 26dec as they were requested by CO. I can see over e-medicals that my reports are uploaded to DIBP by clinic on 29dec. But, the status on my immi account still displays as"Organise your health examinations". I suppose it should have changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa blah blah". One of my friend has done his medicals from same clinic and his reports were uploaded on 30dec and his status has also changed to "No health examinations required".

I am worried about this as i heard that in this case it is possible that my case has been referred for further examinations can anybody please confirm is it so? and do they really take 3 to 4 months in that scenario.?


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nothing to worry Mate. Sooner or later the status will be updated...

Regards,
MG


----------



## talk4good (Dec 11, 2013)

*clarification on medicals with Glucoma*



_shel said:


> Yes take them & use them for your eye test. Whichever are best for you. You do not need the prescription. Vision is not an issue unless you were blind or had vision problems as a result of glaucoma or similar.


Hello friends,

I am done with my medicals for my family members (189 visa). My father has glucoma and left eye is badly affected and right eye is fine. he has no vision problems and reads new papers, watches tv etc like anyone else. However yes, there is certainly a loss of vision due to glucoma..

will this be an issue with PR to australia for my father? during medicals, doctor did a thorough assessment and was advised that he is fine. but I am little anxious if glucoma can cause challenges in getting PR to my father? please let me know.

Rony.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

Possibly. It will need review by the medical officers and it will depend on how it effects him, what treatments he may need in the future, specifically how much they will cost. Also if he could work or if it would attract disability benefits once the 2 years us up.


----------



## talk4good (Dec 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> Possibly. It will need review by the medical officers and it will depend on how it effects him, what treatments he may need in the future, specifically how much they will cost. Also if he could work or if it would attract disability benefits once the 2 years us up.


Hi Shel, thank you. medical officer in india did the test with spectacles and vision was mentioned as 6/9 left and 6/12 right. does it still attract retest from Australia officer? I was told that although surgery is done for both eyes in order to prevent further degradation of vision loss...he is able to read write well enough.

what else needs to be prove that he can be independent? please give some pointers if you know...

Rony.


----------



## suva10 (Nov 13, 2013)

Dear Shel,
Do i just book an appt and redo the medicals or wait to hear from the medicals team from immigration. I am not sure if doing without their approval and go ahead will pose a problem. please advice.. also do i have to email my case officer and ask her what to do - who decides this - case officer or medicals team? 
thnx for all ur valuable guidances  





_shel said:


> No totally not fair that you pay again but if you can not grt back to the same doctor I dont see any other way. Each clinic is an independent business acting as a contractor to DIBP so the new clinic wont feel any responsibility to fix the mistakes of someone else.
> 
> Have you contacted the clinic to find out what they are playing at?
> 
> Like i said kick up a stink with the original clinic, cc DIBP complaints, case officer and medical team and request a refund as they did not fulfil their role with you as you paid them to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

Who was it who informed you the medical was not complete? Did they give any specific instructions? If not do below. 

Just email your co tell them what the issue is and tell them you will book a new medical as you can not get back to the previous place. Request referral so it can be sent electronically.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Today my medicals status from "no health examinations required...." changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Does this mean my medicals has been referred? Does it mean I have a CO now? Document status still required not received.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Same happened with me I just checked, but I have a CO from team 2. May be CO is working in background....


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Today my medicals status from "no health examinations required...." changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Does this mean my medicals has been referred? Does it mean I have a CO now? Document status still required not received.


it means status "No health examinations required" doesnot mean that medicals are cleared. There are people on this forum who start congratulating others on this status change. However , this is not the case. Even after that status the medicals can go for further investigation


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

mohit2903 said:


> Same happened with me I just checked, but I have a CO from team 2. May be CO is working in background....


Hello mohit..

Mine CO is also from Team 2 and my medical status is "organise your medicals" even after completing my medicals.It has not changed like others. so i am expecting that mine is also referred like you guys. Rest is upto my CO


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Today my medicals status from "no health examinations required...." changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Does this mean my medicals has been referred? Does it mean I have a CO now? Document status still required not received.


Yes...seems like medicals are referred. ..sad...when did you attend hospital for medicals?

Is this message showing at immi account or e medical client? Check the messgae at e medical client also...you may have more description there.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Just checked my status is changed back to "no health examination required"...it seems a system glitch or something


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

mohit2903 said:


> Just checked my status is changed back to "no health examination required"...it seems a system glitch or something


Same here!! Phew..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mohit2903 said:


> Just checked my status is changed back to "no health examination required"...it seems a system glitch or something


It is not a system glitch. Your medicals are cleared now!


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> It is not a system glitch. Your medicals are cleared now!


Any idea about mine mithu??

My medicals were uploaded by clinic on 29dec2013 but the link on my immi account says"organise your medicals". No cummunications from my CO
what does that mean? any idea?


----------



## kangroosman (Jan 6, 2014)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Any idea about mine mithu??
> 
> My medicals were uploaded by clinic on 29dec2013 but the link on my immi account says"organise your medicals". No cummunications from my CO
> what does that mean? any idea?



Mine were done on December 31 and status changed to FURTHER MEDICAL RESULTS RECEIVED since Jan 3 and nothing changed after that...wonder what this means


----------



## kangroosman (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi 2013

Any change in your medical status from RECEIVED???

Thanks



2013 said:


> What does Received status means for medicals? They are just received on the system or haven been certified okay by the back-end office team?
> 
> Also, if its received then are there any chances that they'll be referred?


----------



## Mn01 (Jul 31, 2013)

Dear Expat Members, 

Need your input to understand what my medical status mean, I have completed my Medical around three weeks back as requested by my CO, and the status was changed after a week to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." and in the list under Next Step it is still showing as requested. I could see same status for my Wife and my Daughter (4 Years). Does this mean our medicals are referred or is Cleared.

Thanks!


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Im planning to do medicals before making visa payment as waiting for travel card, can i do so. if i can, then, how do the hospital upload my documents to my account . please advise.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Im planning to do medicals before making visa payment as waiting for travel card, can i do so. if i can, then, how do the hospital upload my documents to my account . please advise.


Hi,
Yes you can do it. You need to do it through my health declaration. You have to fill the details generate the trn and hap id. Print the referral letter. Go to the hospital.finish your medicals. The hospital will upload the result to your trn. Then you need to file visa pay the fees using the same trn and mention the hap id you used.

Peanut will be able to give you more details as he has done this successfully. Cross check with peanut and proceed.

Travel card will take a day or 2.. why don't you wait?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## friction (Jun 24, 2010)

I've applied for the 190 Visa on 16'th December. Documents showed received like everyone else reported here, however emedical status not been changed. I've done the medicals on 15'th December. My Health Case Status says "This health case was submitted to DIBP on 17 Dec 2013". What does this imply? Since I've done the medicals before I lodged the application, I had to import my health declaration TRN from the ImmiAccount home page. I wonder whether any linking issues would have happened here! Can I contact them via email?


----------



## suva10 (Nov 13, 2013)

Dear Shel,
We redid the medical tests yesterday and informed the case officer. but the hospital has come back saying they r unable to submit information online, as the hap id has already been used in fiji. i am not able to regenerate a form with new hap id, as it gives me the same hap id.

now i am stuck , what do i do. pls help






_shel said:


> No totally not fair that you pay again but if you can not grt back to the same doctor I dont see any other way. Each clinic is an independent business acting as a contractor to DIBP so the new clinic wont feel any responsibility to fix the mistakes of someone else.
> 
> Have you contacted the clinic to find out what they are playing at?
> 
> Like i said kick up a stink with the original clinic, cc DIBP complaints, case officer and medical team and request a refund as they did not fulfil their role with you as you paid them to.


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

is there any issue if I apply medicals before allocating CO?


----------



## allzwell (Jan 9, 2014)

can any1 suggest me how to check medical status...its been 45 days i had done with my panel doctors....plz help me


----------



## Mn01 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mn01 said:


> Dear Expat Members,
> 
> Need your input to understand what my medical status mean, I have completed my Medical around three weeks back as requested by my CO, and the status was changed after a week to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." and in the list under Next Step it is still showing as requested. I could see same status for my Wife and my Daughter (4 Years). Does this mean our medicals are referred or is Cleared.
> 
> Thanks!


Dear Members,

Could any one please respond to my above query..Thanks!


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Mn01 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Could any one please respond to my above query..Thanks!


Hi most likely your medicals got cleared and dont worry abt the status....I have same status except it says recommend....

Cheers!


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

imrukhan81 said:


> is there any issue if I apply medicals before allocating CO?


Hi imrukhan81,

No issues, you can go ahead for medical before case officer. This will speed-up your visa processing.

Regards,
maq


----------



## Mn01 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Mohit


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello Guys,
We did our medicals a couple of days back.
Neither of us have any family history of hypertension but since we had to climb few stairs before taking the test may have spiked our BP.

The blood pressure was on higher side 140/90 for both me & my wife.The doctor did not bothered to calm us down or to retake it as there was lot of rush.He noted down the same readings

Are medicals referred in this case or is it ok?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Folks,

My wife has Hypo Thyroid and she takes prescribed medication on daily basis. While submitting declaration for to organise Health Exam shall i mention details in for following question - 

Are you taking any prescribed pills or medication (excluding oral contraceptives, over-the counter medication and natural supplements)? If yes, please list these.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My wife has Hypo Thyroid and she takes prescribed medication on daily basis. While submitting declaration for to organise Health Exam shall i mention details in for following question -
> 
> Are you taking any prescribed pills or medication (excluding oral contraceptives, over-the counter medication and natural supplements)? If yes, please list these.


 You are asking if you should lie? Because the answer you should give is pretty obvious even to the biggest idiot.


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

I had submitted Form-815 at the time of Visa grant, now I am going to Australia for a short trip. I am trying to call on 1800 811 334 from India to get an appointment for a follow-up health examination at Health Undertaking Service (HUS), but not getting any response on that.

Would anyone help me on that, how would I get an appointment in Health Undertaking Service (HUS) from India?

Regards,


----------



## bravehart (Aug 22, 2013)

*Meds*

Hi,

I am new to this forum and wanted to know if i can get the Meds done before applying for visa ? or is it necessary that i need to apply for visa first?

Also does high BP(140/80) plays as a refusal reason for 189 ?


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

bravehart said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and wanted to know if i can get the Meds done before applying for visa ? or is it necessary that i need to apply for visa first?
> 
> Also does high BP(140/80) plays as a refusal reason for 189 ?


You need to lodge visa first then only you'll get Hap id for medicals.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

bravehart said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and wanted to know if i can get the Meds done before applying for visa ? or is it necessary that i need to apply for visa first?
> 
> Also does high BP(140/80) plays as a refusal reason for 189 ?


You need to lodge visa first then only you'll get Hap id for medicals.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

*co allocated*

Hi All,

just an update.

CO allocated from Brisbane Team 33. requested for additional information.
1. functional english proof for wife
2. medical for 3 of us.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

bravehart said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and wanted to know if i can get the Meds done before applying for visa ? or is it necessary that i need to apply for visa first?
> 
> Also does high BP(140/80) plays as a refusal reason for 189 ?


You can get medicals done before lodging visa. Check "Who should use My Health Declaration" here - My Health Declarations

Important thing is complete the meds before you lodge visa. In my case I raised MHD application but did not completed tests and lodged visa. It resulted into duplicate HAP Ids and had to email MHD support to delete older HAP id.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

When are the medicals referred, ie on CO allocation or after sometime ? Asking this question because my wife had certain medical history, but all results were fine during medicals as the problem was corrected after surgery. 

Just got CO allocated and he asked for few docs and medical's status is now received. By any chance will CO refer them? As per my understanding, once CO is allocated he refers the medicals, if they are okay no actions Is taken. Also, if he refers them later on then it'll waste time. 

Any inputs on this will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jeez (Sep 4, 2013)

My medicals were uploaded on 14 Jan.When can I expect the status change?
Checked with the hospital,they said all was ok.

Thanks


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

I have a question and would appreciate if anyone can answer. One of my friend had cancer at the age of 17 (year was 2002) and he has completely recovered in 9 months treatment and now living a normal life and married this year.
If he apply for OZ immig would he be cleared in meds?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

2013 said:


> When are the medicals referred, ie on CO allocation or after sometime ? Asking this question because my wife had certain medical history, but all results were fine during medicals as the problem was corrected after surgery.
> 
> Just got CO allocated and he asked for few docs and medical's status is now received. By any chance will CO refer them? As per my understanding, once CO is allocated he refers the medicals, if they are okay no actions Is taken. Also, if he refers them later on then it'll waste time.
> 
> Any inputs on this will be appreciated. Thanks.


 Yes they may refer them. I had surgery quite a few years befire I applied and they were referred but it was just a matter of waiting. The docs had to look over them just to make sure but unless the problem is still there it wont be an issue.


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Shel!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

Avatar82 said:


> I have a question and would appreciate if anyone can answer. One of my friend had cancer at the age of 17 (year was 2002) and he has completely recovered in 9 months treatment and now living a normal life and married this year.
> If he apply for OZ immig would he be cleared in meds?


 Quite probably yes. He should gather as many old medical reports that he can or go back to his consultant and get a letter explaining what he had, how it was treated and how long he has been clear. The medical will be referred but no reason why he would not get his visa if he can show he has been clear for that long.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes they may refer them. I had surgery quite a few years befire I applied and they were referred but it was just a matter of waiting. The docs had to look over them just to make sure but unless the problem is still there it wont be an issue.


When is it referred ? I thought. .once CO is allocated he checks the medicals and refer them if required. ..else the status will be recieved. ..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, there is nobody else to refer. CO looks at them then sends them on to medical seevices if needed. 

Personally I'd ignore the status. Its not always changed and even if it is it probably wont coincide with when it is actually carried out. Received and required are a computer update, everything else requires a stupid human to update it.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi

I lodged visa application on 18-12-2013. Today, hospital submitted my medical reports to DIBP. Shall I upload info letter download from eMedical client to my visa application now ? Will it affect my application ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

The more clear information the CO and medical team have the quicker and easier it is for them to assess. They then wont be able to jump to the wrong conclusion assuming the worst the condition can be if the facts are in front of them.


----------



## AusLover2013 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shel /Moderators, 

Can you please tell me what it means ,

My status is "Recommended" with the following message

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

What does this mean ? 

p.s : It was paper based medicals sent to Sydney, they had received it on 26-Nov.


----------



## Jeez (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeez said:


> My medicals were uploaded on 14 Jan.When can I expect the status change?
> Checked with the hospital,they said all was ok.
> 
> Thanks


Guys any idea on the above?
Geeting a little anxious as CO said only medical is pending for decision making.
Thanks


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Jeez said:


> Guys any idea on the above?
> Geeting a little anxious as CO said only medical is pending for decision making.
> Thanks


dont worry about that.. Mine were uploaded by clinic n29th dec and yesterday the status has changed to received. Though the link which says"organise your medicals" is still there. so wait for sometime. The only thing you should see is whether the reports are uploaded or not. if your clinic has uploaded that ,then leave it to your CO. he might be typing your golden mail


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

AusLover2013 said:


> Shel /Moderators,
> 
> Can you please tell me what it means ,
> 
> ...



It seems like like your medicals are referred for further checks.. The link on immi account "organise your medicals" should be changed to "no health examinations are required for this person blah blah" if medicals are clear. 

seniors please confirm..


----------



## Jeez (Sep 4, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> dont worry about that.. Mine were uploaded by clinic n29th dec and yesterday the status has changed to received. Though the link which says"organise your medicals" is still there. so wait for sometime. The only thing you should see is whether the reports are uploaded or not. if your clinic has uploaded that ,then leave it to your CO. he might be typing your golden mail


Hi Thanks for responding.
Clinic confirmed they uploaded the results on 14th itself & were graded A.
Going by your timeline,it would take around 15 days meaning Jan end to clear right?

Thanks


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Jeez said:


> Hi Thanks for responding.
> Clinic confirmed they uploaded the results on 14th itself & were graded A.
> Going by your timeline,it would take around 15 days meaning Jan end to clear right?
> 
> Thanks


not necessary bro.. there are people whose status has changed in few days.. just look for that link on your immi account which should be changed to "no health examinations required for this person etc etc". As per other user if you have this link there your medicals are cleared most of the time. However few unlucky guys got it referred even after that


----------



## AusLover2013 (Dec 23, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> It seems like like your medicals are referred for further checks.. The link on immi account "organise your medicals" should be changed to "no health examinations are required for this person blah blah" if medicals are clear.
> 
> seniors please confirm..


OMG, How long does it take to get cleared if it is referred ? Im really upset to hear that my case is refered :-( though I never had any medical history and the clinic also said that all my results were normal.

I have applied through an agent and it was not e-medicals, I have created an immi account for myself and imported the application using my TRN. I can only see that status shows "recommended" with message stated in my previous post. 

Will I be able to see organize medicals link though my login as well??? If so, where??? 

Friends, please shed some light ....


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

AusLover2013 said:


> OMG, How long does it take to get cleared if it is referred ? Im really upset to hear that my case is refered :-( though I never had any medical history and the clinic also said that all my results were normal.
> 
> I have applied through an agent and it was not e-medicals, I have created an immi account for myself and imported the application using my TRN. I can only see that status shows "recommended" with message stated in my previous post.
> 
> ...


I did call dibp yesterday and they confirmed that there is no way one can determines whether medicals are referred or not unless the case officer confirms the same.

So if you have not heard anything from your co, just relax.

Everything else is speculation.


----------



## AusLover2013 (Dec 23, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I did call dibp yesterday and they confirmed that there is no way one can determines whether medicals are referred or not unless the case officer confirms the same.
> 
> So if you have not heard anything from your co, just relax.
> 
> Everything else is speculation.


Thank you, that brings a little peace to me. "Idle mind becomes devils workshop", the saying is working on me now :-(

Not having heard from DIBP since the date of application is eating up my brains now


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

AusLover2013 said:


> Thank you, that brings a little peace to me. "Idle mind becomes devils workshop", the saying is working on me now :-(
> 
> Not having heard from DIBP since the date of application is eating up my brains now


I called them yesterday as I too was worried due to not being contacted at all after the application.

The operator was very kind and confirmed that COs only contact if they need something from you, else they prefer working silently and making a decision on applications as soon as possible.

They also confirmed that a CO is currently working on my case and at this point they don't need any documents or information regarding my application.

She also said dibp has received my medicals. When asked whether they have been finalised or not, she said that can only be confirmed by the case officer.

If you've not called them yet, just give them a call to find out what the status of your application is.


----------



## AusLover2013 (Dec 23, 2013)

Even after pushing my agent hard, he refused to call DIBP but finally he agreed that I can call DIBP on my own to check status. I called DIBP on 14-Jan, the operator dint give me much information, for any question I had he said, if there is anything required CO will contact. I only got to know that my application is with team 34, he dint even tell me if I have a CO assigned 





snarayan said:


> I called them yesterday as I too was worried due to not being contacted at all after the application.
> 
> The operator was very kind and confirmed that COs only contact if they need something from you, else they prefer working silently and making a decision on applications as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

AusLover2013 said:


> OMG, How long does it take to get cleared if it is referred ? Im really upset to hear that my case is refered :-( though I never had any medical history and the clinic also said that all my results were normal.
> 
> I have applied through an agent and it was not e-medicals, I have created an immi account for myself and imported the application using my TRN. I can only see that status shows "recommended" with message stated in my previous post.
> 
> ...


Hi mate..
M sry i didnot mean to horrify you. I said whatever i found on this forum . I read that this message means its been referred. However, i agree that you should wait for your CO to confirm. Even in my case link "Organize your medicals" in immi account has not disappeared and for most of the users it goes in a day. There is possibilty that mine also got referred but m not bothering about that as my CO has not confirmed anything. And even it got referred, we cannot do anything.. So what to worry for... Chill and relax..

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## amnaap (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi Can anyone please confirm the cost for medicals in India for 190 visa?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

amnaap said:


> Hi Can anyone please confirm the cost for medicals in India for 190 visa?


Depends on the city, where you are taking medicals. In Fortis, bangalore, I paid 3.5k per person.

Best thing is hospital uploaded the results in 48 hours (as they said) and now my medicals in immi account has been cleared.


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

*Help needed..!!*

Hi All,

we done some mistake while recording medical history.
there is question regarding any surgery or major operation done in past..

I did not realise that c-section pregnancy would fall into that category.. and we answered "No"

how can we re-record medical history or correct that answer ?

experts please advice...


----------



## Jeez (Sep 4, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Depends on the city, where you are taking medicals. In Fortis, bangalore, I paid 3.5k per person.
> 
> Best thing is hospital uploaded the results in 48 hours (as they said) and now my medicals in immi account has been cleared.


WHen did you appeared for your medicals & what is the current status it shows?

Mine were uploaded by hospital on 15th & still the status is organize your medicals.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeez said:


> WHen did you appeared for your medicals & what is the current status it shows?
> 
> Mine were uploaded by hospital on 15th & still the status is organize your medicals.


I appeared for medicals on 14th Jan and medicals were cleared on 16th Jan.


----------



## SMShoaib (May 7, 2012)

Help Needed

I belong to High Risk country and most of our cases goes to Lengthy Security Checks before finalization. 
Few days ago i decided to Front load my medicals. I didn't have HAP ID at that time. I email to Health Strategies and they gave me HAP Ids . Few days back I had my medicals based on HAP IDs provided by Health Strategies. After medicals when I returned home and checked my e-mail. It was a pleasant surprise to see that my CO sent me medical and Police Clearance e-mail earlier on the same day.
When I checked the Hapid provided to me by the CO, it is different than the Hap ids provided me by health strategies. Although e-medical status shows me that medical has submitted to DIBP but i am a bit concern whether this difference in HAP IDs will create any problem?


----------



## Jeez (Sep 4, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I appeared for medicals on 14th Jan and medicals were cleared on 16th Jan.


What is the status which you see now? Just wanted to understand wrt my application


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeez said:


> What is the status which you see now? Just wanted to understand wrt my application


My immi account say "No Health Examination is required for this application on basis of information provided to Department of Immigration and Border Protection" ..


----------



## bravehart (Aug 22, 2013)

2013 said:


> You need to lodge visa first then only you'll get Hap id for medicals.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum



Thanks 2013


----------



## bravehart (Aug 22, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You can get medicals done before lodging visa. Check "Who should use My Health Declaration" here -
> Important thing is complete the meds before you lodge visa. In my case I raised MHD application but did not completed tests and lodged visa. It resulted into duplicate HAP Ids and had to email MHD support to delete older HAP id.



Thanks Ratnesh !


----------



## Zaxter (Jun 29, 2012)

I had a query. Incase your medicals have been completed and uploaded by the hospital, will it automatically reflect in the emedical client?

I along with my family had completed the medicals on Saturday. My son's health link has disappeared though for both of us its still there. The emedical page still reflects the page for taking the health check up. Confused !!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Zaxter said:


> I had a query. Incase your medicals have been completed and uploaded by the hospital, will it automatically reflect in the emedical client?
> 
> I along with my family had completed the medicals on Saturday. My son's health link has disappeared though for both of us its still there. The emedical page still reflects the page for taking the health check up. Confused !!!


yes, once the hospital uploads the result, link will disappear.


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi, 

I did my medicals on 23/01/2014 and my immi account still says for medical status as requested.

Also I emailed my PCC on 27/01/2014 to the CO (I didn't upload on immi account as CO clearly stated in his email that he will prefer me sending the required documents by replying too email). The immi account still says status for character evidence as requested.

Can anyone please explain the reason? 

Thanks


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

micalparkz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did my medicals on 23/01/2014 and my immi account still says for medical status as requested.
> 
> ...


Can you check what it shows on eMedical client.

If it says Medicals are incomplete, check with hospital if they have uploaded the results or not.


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Can you check what it shows on eMedical client.
> 
> If it says Medicals are incomplete, check with hospital if they have uploaded the results or not.


Thanks for your reply.

I am not sure what an emedical client is. Can you please explain how can I access it?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

micalparkz said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I am not sure what an emedical client is. Can you please explain how can I access it?


Sent you a PM with link.

Somehow not able to post link in thread ..


----------



## Kkkk (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello all

I got one questionregarding medicals. Next week iam applying for 457 visa. 

Somewhere i read that after application is lodged you get TRN number with that you can giveyou medicals and can be submittedas well 

As far as i know medicals are done with HAP ID and when CO asked for it . 


My question if yes---- can we submit application with trn number so as to save time .
Is it safe to do so ..?
Is it worth and wise idea to submit medicals like this . 

I just want to mak sure about the possibilities 


Would appreciate everybody help


----------



## Kkkk (Feb 9, 2014)

Is there anybody. Who can advise.. 


Thanks


----------



## saggy84 (Oct 2, 2013)

hi,

ME and my spouse done our medical on 24th jan. nxt day it was showing no further health reuirement is there. But on 10th feb i got a mail from GLOBAL HEALTH to go for sputum test to confirm the current TB status. Though i never had this, but little worried as the report will come out in 8 weeks. PLS inform anyone with same cases.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi, is this https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical ?
I think this is meant for hospital's to upload the reports. What's the username and password you are using to access the same?


ratnesh.nagori said:


> Sent you a PM with link.
> 
> Somehow not able to post link in thread ..


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Can I go through the medical without issues while having fever ? Or ro rephrase it will having fever have any adverse impact on the medical result ?


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

*Form 815 Query*

Hi

We have signed form 815 with the communication address mentioned as Melbourne(A Friend's Address).

However we are travelling to Sydney and would like to report to Heath Undertaking Services in there.

In Form 815 under client Undertaking there is a clause which reads as below

*(for applicants outside Australia) to inform the Australian Visa Office 
where I lodged my application if, before my departure, I change my 
proposed address in Australia or travelling times.*

So In my case is it sufficient for me to fill form 1022(1022 Notification of changes in circumstances) and send it to the Team which handled our case (or) should we inform DIBP with the changes.

Any fellow expats who have encountered similar situations and how you handled it, please throw some light on this?

Regards,
Murali2706


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Hi, is this https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical ?
> I think this is meant for hospital's to upload the reports. What's the username and password you are using to access the same?



Ths is the link we need to use to check our emed status

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Murali, but this shows only the general information sheet.
Where do you see the status of medical tests?


murali2706 said:


> Ths is the link we need to use to check our emed status
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Thanks Murali, but this shows only the general information sheet.
> Where do you see the status of medical tests?


You need to click on the Print Information Sheet and it opens a PDF which contains the status of the medicals.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Got it!!... Thanks a ton...


murali2706 said:


> You need to click on the Print Information Sheet and it opens a PDF which contains the status of the medicals.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Guys... in my medical report, it's showing "awaiting grading".. any idea what does this mean?


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Guys... in my medical report, it's showing "awaiting grading".. any idea what does this mean?


The Panel clinic will be grading our medicals and submit it to DIBP.If you are Graded A then the case will be auto cleared. Grade B requires manual clearance.Your CO will look into the report and decide whether to clear the report or refer it to MOC when someone is graded as B.

Regards,
Murali2706


----------



## saggy84 (Oct 2, 2013)

My son's medical is showing received but form 409 incomplete. What o hv to do?


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

How long does medical test take to be cleared , prvided they are not referred to MOC. I just finished my medicals in Medibank , Melbourne. Anyone has any idea about the timeframes?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

misguided said:


> How long does medical test take to be cleared , prvided they are not referred to MOC. I just finished my medicals in Medibank , Melbourne. Anyone has any idea about the timeframes?


Hospital should upload results in 48-72 hours after tests are done. Medical link will disappear once hospital uploads all results.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hospital should upload results in 48-72 hours after tests are done. Medical link will disappear once hospital uploads all results.


Hi Mate , I am going through agent , so do not have access to the application. Can I check the same though any other means? eMedical possibly ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

misguided said:


> Hi Mate , I am going through agent , so do not have access to the application. Can I check the same though any other means? eMedical possibly ?


Definitely. You can enter all details in eMedical. Once you login, page will have a button to generate Information letter. Click on that. This will open another window with your eMedical referral letter, on bottom there will be a list of tests which you have done & their status. Once status of all medicals are "Completed", it means hospital has uploaded the results. Also, on top of letter it will show as "You medical results are sent to DIBP bla bla"


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Definitely. You can enter all details in eMedical. Once you login, page will have a button to generate Information letter. Click on that. This will open another window with your eMedical referral letter, on bottom there will be a list of tests which you have done & their status. Once status of all medicals are "Completed", it means hospital has uploaded the results. Also, on top of letter it will show as "You medical results are sent to DIBP bla bla"


Thanks mate . That was very helpful 2-3 days it is then . WIll check again tomorrow. 

I was actually hoping if anyone who has done his medicals in Melbourne can share his/her exp about the timeframe


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

misguided said:


> Thanks mate . That was very helpful 2-3 days it is then . WIll check again tomorrow.
> 
> I was actually hoping if anyone who has done his medicals in Melbourne can share his/her exp about the timeframe


Hi, I got my health check done on 12 Feb in Melb medibank solution. However, the blood test is still incomplete. I called them and they said it will take up to 10 working days (exclude the weekend)


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Guys , 

I have couple of quick questions , I am sure lot of people can help with them as all of you here have gone through medicals.

What all things Doc will check during physical examination ? I mean apart from weight and height. 

Do they conduct an ENT ( Eyes , Nose and Throat ) Check as well ?

Are you required to take your shirt off , do they check for skin conditions?

What exactly happens during the physical examination ?

When they only conduct HIV test then how come they get to know about Hep A B or C 

Please suggest

Regards 
PD


----------



## Oz_KS (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi All,

Can someone tell me how to organize the medicals through immi account?

Many thanks 
KS


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have couple of quick questions , I am sure lot of people can help with them as all of you here have gone through medicals.
> 
> ...


Nobody willing to share their experience during medicals?

Regards 
PD


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Here you go:
Majorly, urine and blood test, chest x-ray and Medical examination.

Adding to it, Physical examination - Ht ,wt, Eye test, Pressure level, enquire about past history of any illness. 

Physical medical examination depends on centre to centre- sometimes they check the body - they do ask to remove the shirt. 

Regarding i know HIV test would be taken but not sure of B or C

Hope this helps..



prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have couple of quick questions , I am sure lot of people can help with them as all of you here have gone through medicals.
> 
> ...


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Once you enter Immi account and move to the attach documents page, in the same page, scroll down you will find the link Organise the medicals. You just need to fill up the questionnaire and submit it. once submitted you will get the Emedical referral letter which contains HAP id details . You can undergo medical examination with this letter



Oz_KS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone tell me how to organize the medicals through immi account?
> 
> ...


----------



## surikolluru (Jan 31, 2012)

*Is it ok to organize medicals before CO asks you to do so?*

My Health Declarations

Above link says, 

if you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.
See: Arranging a health examination

Can someone help me understand this? Do we need to wait for CO call or can proceed with HAP ID generated after lodging application before CO allocation?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Here you go:
> Majorly, urine and blood test, chest x-ray and Medical examination.
> 
> Adding to it, Physical examination - Ht ,wt, Eye test, Pressure level, enquire about past history of any illness.
> ...


Thanks Nectar , That was very help . I really appreciate it .

Regards 
PD


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Guys , 

I will be filing my Visa in first week of March and collecting documents for same . After paying the fees I intend to go for the medicals . 

I am based in Dubai , I will be traveling to India in March first week to see my parents . 
Can I get my medicals done from India during that visit ?

Is it OK if you get medicals done from outside your "Country of Residence" ?

I am in Dubai from last 2 years , will CO get suspicious about me getting medicals done from India and not from Dubai where I live and work?

How soon can you get the medicals done once you pay the visa fees?

The reason to get medicals done from India is , everything is expensive in Dubai . Here I got a quote of AED 980 (Almost 17000 INR ) per person and in Delhi they will charge INR 4000 for it . So if I get it done from India I will be saving INR 25000 (for Me & Wife)

Please suggest 

Regards 
PD


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

I need your feedback guys.

Our health exam got submitted on Feb 13. The immiaccount status shows 'requested' against evidence of health... but a statement also appears below under the documents lists submitted that "no health examinations required ...." . Why is it still showing 'requested'? Appreciate a response from those who have gone through this situation.

Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Guys, I have not lodged a visa application? do you recommend me to go ahead and conduct medical examinations by using my health declaration form? or should i follow the normal route?


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

Our medical status showed 'requested' despite another message saying 'medicals not required', after we did our medicals. Contacted the CO who responded that immiAccount status may not reliable due to technical issues and only the CO is the correct source of status of application. So this puts to rest all the speculation on the forum regarding the status changes in immiAccount. 

The CO informed me that my application is under process and she will get back to me with an outcome or for further info requirements. Makes me think, perhaps they are doing security checks because what else is pending given that we assume that once medical requests come this means other aspects of the application have been finalisede.


Just wanted to share with you the above as a way to contribute , as the forum has been really helpful even though my direct participation has been minimum. 

Cheers.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi, 

We went for our medicals on 24th of Feb, Today when I inquired about it. Then told me that they have uploaded the file yesterday. But i can still see the "organize health examination" link in my immiaccount. 

Please let me know how can I validate this?

Thanks
Mohit


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Hi,
> 
> We went for our medicals on 24th of Feb, Today when I inquired about it. Then told me that they have uploaded the file yesterday. But i can still see the "organize health examination" link in my immiaccount.
> 
> ...




Email your CO.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Guys please help.

I am really confused what is going on with my medicals, I have a history of TB and I mentioned this while going for medicals, after one week panel doctor called me and told me that he is referring me to a pulmonologist for further examinations and once pulmonologist hands over his report only then they can proceed further, does this mean that my meds were referred to MOC and MOC requested for further tests, I sent an email to CO yesterday and she replied that..

" Understandably, with more complex medical history and investigation, your health assessment will be referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). This will happen after your specialist pulmonologist conducts their tests/reports.

The MOC will consider all reports before them before proceeding with a health clearance decision. This can take some time and the original 28 day request for health that I issued, does not apply in your situation. I will simply place your application on hold and await an outcome. MOC will update your health outcome electronically through our e-health system for me to view. In the interim, if you have any changes to your circumstances, please update me."

From above it means that once pulmonologist sends his report than my meds will be referred to MOC, then why I see the notification of refereed in my medical status now, how long MOC takes for assessing my meds, is there any kind of backlog going on now a days as before, is this whole procedure normal or is there any link missing.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Gandhara said:


> Email your CO.


 Don't have any case office assigned.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

My Hospital has uploaded the medical results. Now when I click on Organise your health examinations on my Immiaccount it shows that. Print Information letter.

But when i click on it. It shows the status as follows:
For Me:

501 Medical Examination --- Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination---- Required
707 HIV test -----Referred 

For my Wife:
501 Medical Examination --- Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination---- Incomplete 
707 HIV test -----Referred 

For my child:
501 Medical Examination --- Required

I am not sure we have completed our medicals on 24th of feb and hospital confirmed that results are fine. :-(


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi,

Me Medicals are referred to MOC by the CO. Anyone having the idea on the current waiting time for their assessment?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

askmohit said:


> My Hospital has uploaded the medical results. Now when I click on Organise your health examinations on my Immiaccount it shows that. Print Information letter.
> 
> But when i click on it. It shows the status as follows:
> For Me:
> ...


I followed what you said and it shows Completed for all persons for all the tests. Hope that's how it's supposed to be and it's ok.


----------



## bharathp (Oct 22, 2013)

Completed my medicals yesterday. Got a call from hospital that blood counts is seen in urine tests. 
Have to appear for further tests.
Never had any history of medical issues.

Really tensed


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I will be filing my Visa in first week of March and collecting documents for same . After paying the fees I intend to go for the medicals .
> 
> ...


In qatar also same fees 958 QR

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

bharathp said:


> Completed my medicals yesterday. Got a call from hospital that blood counts is seen in urine tests.
> Have to appear for further tests.
> Never had any history of medical issues.
> 
> Really tensed


Hi Buddy! Keep us posted with your progress will you? All the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

HI,

Completed medical yesterday. They said they will call within 3 days if further test required. If all well then they will upload after 3 days and call me to collect rerceipt.

Chest X-Ray
Urine Test
Blood test
Hight 
Weight
Blood Pressure


Maq


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Today I received a call from hospital, they said i have to go for further examination (sputum test). My question is if they ask for further test do we need to pay again?

As i have already paid 950 qr($280) now they said i have to pay1900qr(around $500)

Anyone have same expereince??

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Unfortunately maq_qatar Yes.
Although I have not reached your stage but I have seen multiple example here where people had to reappear for this "sputum test"
Search this sputum in this forum and may be u can send a PM to other guys who took this test


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

mainak said:


> Unfortunately maq_qatar Yes.
> Although I have not reached your stage but I have seen multiple example here where people had to reappear for this "sputum test"
> Search this sputum in this forum and may be u can send a PM to other guys who took this test


Thanks maniak for your prompt reply,

I don't have any option i have to pay this so i m on the way to hospital. I asked them about insrnc card but they are not accepting for this prpse.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Thanks maniak for your prompt reply,
> 
> I don't have any option i have to pay this so i m on the way to hospital. I asked them about insrnc card but they are not accepting for this prpse.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Do you have a history of TB ? Best of luck


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Do you have a history of TB ? Best of luck


Thanks prseeker,

Yes I had 5 year before as per qatar govt, but I never had any symptom or anything. When I come Qatar they took chest x-ray and they said chest x-ray not clear so they did sputum test and it was negative. so they gave me some medicine for 6 month and provide me one FIT certificate with all details. Even that time I went to other private clinic they said nothing and chest x-ray was ok even I my family do not have any history.

Even when they did my chest x-ray I asked technician he said all well no problem. Today I spoke to hospital they said they are doing this as precautionary step as "you have some history so CO will ask for further test and that time it will take again 2 month so better to make it now but its up to you". They also said "If you want they will attach the current result and let’s wait for them to ask for further test."

I also feel this is best and easy to earn money for hospital. As far as I know sputum test should be taken only in morning but they said I can come any time, again my doubt ++++++++++. They also gave me a copy of medical report and they mentioned same as my earlier report, whereas they are 6 points and 5 points are clear and one is same as before.

Maq


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Thanks prseeker,
> 
> Yes I had 5 year before as per qatar govt, but I never had any symptom or anything. When I come Qatar they took chest x-ray and they said chest x-ray not clear so they did sputum test and it was negative. so they gave me some medicine for 6 month and provide me one FIT certificate with all details. Even that time I went to other private clinic they said nothing and chest x-ray was ok even I my family do not have any history.
> 
> ...


I also feel that it sounds like money making technique . Did they tell you that you have "scar" in your lung . Watever it is , I hope you get out of it soon . Keep us updated .

Regards


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Thanks prseeker,
> 
> Yes I had 5 year before as per qatar govt, but I never had any symptom or anything. When I come Qatar they took chest x-ray and they said chest x-ray not clear so they did sputum test and it was negative. so they gave me some medicine for 6 month and provide me one FIT certificate with all details. Even that time I went to other private clinic they said nothing and chest x-ray was ok even I my family do not have any history.
> 
> ...


I was in same situation, I got TB 16 years ago but I was cured from it back then by by going through 6 month course, now problem is that every time I do chest Xray there are some scars which suggest I had TB before, due to this I was also asked to go for Sputum tests and meat a pulmonoslgist on my own expense, I will advice you to follow what hospital is saying as your Medicals can get refereed and in the end you would be asked by MOC to do the sputum tests, I am still waiting for the results as it takes 8 weeks for the TB culture result to come out and then clinic will upload my medical to DIBP..


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

This Sputum test is really a pain in the arse!


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

in3deep said:


> This Sputum test is really a pain in the arse!


True, I coughed almost my lungs out, got even tears in my eyes because I coughed to hard to just get some thing out of me, it was damn difficult, what is the status of your medical now, did clinic uploaded your sputum results, whats next for you..


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> Hi, Me Medicals are referred to MOC by the CO. Anyone having the idea on the current waiting time for their assessment? Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


This wait is killing me... Referred around 20th March. Anyone having an idea?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

prseeker said:


> I also feel that it sounds like money making technique . Did they tell you that you have "scar" in your lung . Watever it is , I hope you get out of it soon . Keep us updated .
> 
> Regards


Thanks PR, as per medical result yes but I never had any symptom.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I was in same situation, I got TB 16 years ago but I was cured from it back then by by going through 6 month course, now problem is that every time I do chest Xray there are some scars which suggest I had TB before, due to this I was also asked to go for Sputum tests and meat a pulmonoslgist on my own expense, I will advice you to follow what hospital is saying as your Medicals can get refereed and in the end you would be asked by MOC to do the sputum tests, I am still waiting for the results as it takes 8 weeks for the TB culture result to come out and then clinic will upload my medical to DIBP..


only becasue I can not affoard any delay so I did it as I already waited long for invitation. I have also consulted a doctor he said scars will remains all life even cured completly.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

msaeed said:


> True, I coughed almost my lungs out, got even tears in my eyes because I coughed to hard to just get some thing out of me, it was damn difficult, what is the status of your medical now, did clinic uploaded your sputum results, whats next for you..


Did they asked you this test in morning or anytime?

for me they said anytime and they also gave me 3 container to take it home and bring everyday and they did not advice me anythin.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

In my health declarations, i mistakenly selected no to the question of taking regular prescription, while i take Glucophage for Diabetes. Any way of amending the health declaration form? i dont c any way of doing that


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Did they asked you this test in morning or anytime?
> 
> for me they said anytime and they also gave me 3 container to take it home and bring everyday and they did not advice me anythin.


No for me they specifically told me to give the sputum samples early morning before eating any thing, yes they require three sputum samples from three consecutive days..


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

msaeed said:


> No for me they specifically told me to give the sputum samples early morning before eating any thing, yes they require three sputum samples from three consecutive days..


I did 3 days now waiting 6 to 8 week.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> In my health declarations, i mistakenly selected no to the question of taking regular prescription, while i take Glucophage for Diabetes. Any way of amending the health declaration form? i dont c any way of doing that


I think you should inform your panel physician for this mistake and get advice.

Same time you can also go through below page, hope you will found some useful information there

My Health Declarations


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

On Form 26 (Medical examination for an Australian visa) 

Part A, Question 12

Have you lodged a visa application?

Yes => At which office?

How can we find out which office?


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Googled around... I think its "Adelaide"


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Mack1982 said:


> On Form 26 (Medical examination for an Australian visa) Part A, Question 12 Have you lodged a visa application? Yes => At which office? How can we find out which office?


I just put online application, since it was lodged via immiaccount.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Guys , 

I have a quick question , I have completed my meds and results are updated as all the 3 tests show status as completed in emedical site. I tried asking the hospital staff about the test result and they simply and very firmly denied to provide me any information on it !! Is it normal ? Anybody of you tried asking for test results and has been denied for it ?

CO is not assigned to my case yet , so when do I get to know if my medicals are cleared or not . 

Regards 
PD


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have a quick question , I have completed my meds and results are updated as all the 3 tests show status as completed in emedical site. I tried asking the hospital staff about the test result and they simply and very firmly denied to provide me any information on it !! Is it normal ? Anybody of you tried asking for test results and has been denied for it ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

In my case hospital gave me copies of all test and a copy of submitted document( its the same document that i printed from organise medical link)

But i know there are many cases where they are just giving a copy of submitted receipt for reference.

Wait for 1 or 2 days and check immi site, link for organise your helth examination will disappear.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my case hospital gave me copies of all test and a copy of submitted document( its the same document that i printed from organise medical link)
> 
> ...


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my case hospital gave me copies of all test and a copy of submitted document( its the same document that i printed from organise medical link)
> 
> ...


Copies of all tests ??? Goodness gracious me.....I hear this first time.

PD, We can't be this lucky mate. I know for sure in Dubai.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my case hospital gave me copies of all test and a copy of submitted document( its the same document that i printed from organise medical link)
> 
> ...


Hey Maq, 

Link for organize your health exam already disappeared as soon as my medicals were uploaded on the site .

Regards 
PD


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hey Maq,
> 
> Link for organize your health exam already disappeared as soon as my medicals were uploaded on the site .
> 
> ...


Thats great means you are clear

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Copies of all tests ??? Goodness gracious me.....I hear this first time.
> 
> PD, We can't be this lucky mate. I know for sure in Dubai.
> 
> ...


but still waiting for sputum test result and thts killing me

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Seriously I also heard it for the first time . Wallah habibi , Dr's in Qatar are very kind habibi 


battulas78 said:


> Copies of all tests ??? Goodness gracious me.....I hear this first time.
> 
> PD, We can't be this lucky mate. I know for sure in Dubai.
> 
> ...





maq_qatar said:


> Thats great means you are clear
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Naah not necessarily , you can not be sure till a CO is assigned


----------



## arvindramana (Jul 30, 2013)

*Status queries*

Hi Guys,
Checked with my clinic and they have uploaded my medicals three days earlier. 
But my emedicals status still says 

"This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below." 

It shows X-Ray is uploaded , but HIV incomplete and medical examination - required. 

What does it mean ?


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello Guys, 

I completed my medical test on 28th April and few minutes ago received a phone call from the hospital. I was told that my medical reports have been submitted to DIBP. Then I checked my Immi Account and found that my "organize health assessment" disappeared and the following message is showing:

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

Does that mean anything or it usually appears when medical reports are uploaded by the hospital???


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

shishir said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I completed my medical test on 28th April and few minutes ago received a phone call from the hospital. I was told that my medical reports have been submitted to DIBP. Then I checked my Immi Account and found that my "organize health assessment" disappeared and the following message is showing:
> 
> ...


It's OK, thats the general text after upload.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

arvindramana said:


> Hi Guys,
> Checked with my clinic and they have uploaded my medicals three days earlier.
> But my emedicals status still says
> 
> ...


Did you check with hospital?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Guys please assist me if you know any thing related to this..

Due to the previous history of TB my medicals were referred and I under went further tests with pulmonologist..now every thing is clear and I have submitted all the results and reports to panel physicians, who would have eventually uploaded it through e medicals, but now my medical status is showing as below, what does awaiting grading means, it was showing completed till yesterday..

501 Medical Examination
Awaiting Grading

502 Chest X-ray Examination
Completed

603 Chest clinic investigation on current state of tuberculosis
Completed

707 HIV test
Completed


----------



## Aus189visa (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a query on Visa Medicals. I have given a wrong information while updating in emedical and now i could not edit it. Is there any way i can edit it or can i create new HAP ID ? if so how do i link the new HAP ID to my visa application ?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Aus189visa said:


> I have a query on Visa Medicals. I have given a wrong information while updating in emedical and now i could not edit it. Is there any way i can edit it or can i create new HAP ID ? if so how do i link the new HAP ID to my visa application ?


As far as i know hap id can not be generated twice, you have to use the same.

I think you should inform your panel physician for this mistake and get advice.

Same time you can also go through below page, hope you will found some useful information there

My Health Declarations

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Aus189visa (Mar 25, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> As far as i know hap id can not be generated twice, you have to use the same.
> 
> I think you should inform your panel physician for this mistake and get advice.
> 
> ...


Thank you amq_qatar


----------



## jier (Oct 4, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> As far as i know hap id can not be generated twice, you have to use the same.
> 
> I think you should inform your panel physician for this mistake and get advice.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am in the same situation. A mistake in my declaration (#$%$#) and I cannot modify it. I sent an email to Health Strategies and they suggested me to create a new "My Health Declaration". I am little confused because according to the webpage, I only have to use this option if I have not submitted My Visa Application and I already did it.

I am in the process to upload documents and probably it is better to wait the CO allocation. What do you think guys?. 

My error was to declare that my wife does not take any medication and actually the takes something for the Thyroid.

Another suggestion is to go for the exams and clarify this situation with the doctor. What can I do????.


----------



## Leo_ (Oct 20, 2013)

Dear all,

What is the current time line for completion of referred medicals? Is it still 2-3 months ?

Regards,
Leo


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Guys, I'm going for medicals for 189.. So for the question - How long do you intend staying in Australia. 

The answer should be Permanent or Temporary ?

Thanks..


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

greeniearun said:


> hi guys, i'm going for medicals for 189.. So for the question - how long do you intend staying in australia.
> 
> The answer should be permanent or temporary ?
> 
> Thanks..


permanently


----------



## NurseManny (May 5, 2014)

Hi, 

I have questions about Visa medicals, I am currently on a visitor visa and is in Australia right now. I had my medicals for this visa(visa 600) last August 2013, would I still be required to undergo medicals again if I get lodge a new visa? Thanks.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

NurseManny said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have questions about Visa medicals, I am currently on a visitor visa and is in Australia right now. I had my medicals for this visa(visa 600) last August 2013, would I still be required to undergo medicals again if I get lodge a new visa? Thanks.


Afaik, medicals are valid for one year.


----------



## Bangali_Oz (Apr 25, 2014)

Is there anyone who recently faced a referred Medical? My wife's Meds have been referred to MOC (conformed by CO) on 22-April although from the examining clinic it was confirmed that everything looked good on her report. I'm kind of concerned and wondering what is the current timeline for them to respond, can someone please throw some light with their recent experience.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Bangali_Oz said:


> Is there anyone who recently faced a referred Medical? My wife's Meds have been referred to MOC (conformed by CO) on 22-April although from the examining clinic it was confirmed that everything looked good on her report. I'm kind of concerned and wondering what is the current timeline for them to respond, can someone please throw some light with their recent experience.


Hi,

I also have the same situation, everything was ok in hospital report for my wife but when I received a mail from CO stating that "Result referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for further assessment - awaiting outcome".

But I have read somewhare at forum that this is Normal as generally CO does not understand medical terms so he asked advise from MOC. 

I would also want to that is it really normal? 

Hope someone will reply who have similer situation.

Regards,
Maq


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, I am having some questions related to the medical process - 

1. The form or the questions that appear in the form after HAP ID is generated. Are they same as the ones in Form 26?

2. I am currently in Singapore (originally from India). Can I get the medicals for my mom (dependent) and myself in Singapore?

3. Can I initiate the medicals as soon as (and if) I receive the invite?

4. I know that passport and request letter (generated after the electronic health declarations) for both primary and dependent applicant are required at the time of medical. Are there any other documents required to be brought at the time of med?

5. If I mention the names of any family members (but who are not migrating) anywhere in any of the forms, will they also be asked to undergo a medical and PCC? 
(Here, I am referring to my sister who is married and has a family of her own)


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

rockyrambo said:


> Hi, I am having some questions related to the medical process -
> 
> 1. The form or the questions that appear in the form after HAP ID is generated. Are they same as the ones in Form 26?
> 
> ...


Another question - 

Can one get a medical done before lodging the visa application (which means before paying the visa fee). Is that possible?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

You should get Medicals done either BEFORE lodging visa or ONLY after CO gets allocated and generates the HAP ID for you, according to the immi.gov.au website.

Arranging a Health Examination

So, actually you HAVE to get the medicals done BEFORE lodging your visa if you want to speed up the process, else you can wait for the CO to ask you for it if you are in no hurry. Because most often, the first-australia-entry-date for your PR is 1 year from the date of your Medicals or PCC, whichever is earliest.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> You should get Medicals done either BEFORE lodging visa or ONLY after CO gets allocated and generates the HAP ID for you, according to the immi.gov.au website.
> 
> Arranging a Health Examination
> 
> So, actually you HAVE to get the medicals done BEFORE lodging your visa if you want to speed up the process, else you can wait for the CO to ask you for it if you are in no hurry. Because most often, the first-australia-entry-date for your PR is 1 year from the date of your Medicals or PCC, whichever is earliest.


Thanks for the reply buddy! 
Also, How long can I delay paying the visa fee? Will a CO be assigned to my case only when I pay the visa fee? Which means, if I pay on 28th June (if i get the invite in May but i will apply before 1st July), the CO will be assigned only after that, right?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks for the reply buddy!
> Also, How long can I delay paying the visa fee? Will a CO be assigned to my case only when I pay the visa fee? Which means, if I pay on 28th June (if i get the invite in May but i will apply before 1st July), the CO will be assigned only after that, right?


 You have only applied when you pay the fees. Your application wont be looked at by anyone until you have fully applied and paid any fees.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> You have only applied when you pay the fees. Your application wont be looked at by anyone until you have fully applied and paid any fees.


Great! however, I can still get the medicals done (w/o paying the fees for the PR but of course, paying the medical fee) through the health declarations - HAP id, etc? Essentially, what I want to ask is whether it is possible to get the meds done before I go ahead and pay the PR fee?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes you can get the medicals done but you will not get any answer as to if the medicals pass and meet the requirements. Only DIBP make that decision after you have paid for and applied and they begin assessing your application. 

My Health Declarations


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes you can get the medicals done but you will not get any answer as to if the medicals pass and meet the requirements. Only DIBP make that decision after you have paid for and applied and they begin assessing your application.
> 
> My Health Declarations


Thanks _Shel, so I can get them initiated before hand but to know even a little status (whether they have been completed/referred/more tests required, etc.) about them, I will have to pay the visa fee..right?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks _Shel, so I can get them initiated before hand but to know even a little status (whether they have been completed/referred/more tests required, etc.) about them, I will have to pay the visa fee..right?


 Nope, all you will know is if they are classed as A or B *IF* the panel doctor tells you and not all will *but* this will not indicate they are referred because only a case officer does that. Not all B Medicals will be referred. Many are classed as B unless you are in perfect health, no historic illness or surgery etc and they do not get referred.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> Nope, all you will know is if they are classed as A or B *IF* the panel doctor tells you and not all will *but* this will not indicate they are referred because only a case officer does that. Not all B Medicals will be referred. Many are classed as B unless you are in perfect health, no historic illness or surgery etc and they do not get referred.


Thanks _shel, you rock !! and i got the invite tonight..Woohooo!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks _shel, you rock !! and i got the invite tonight..Woohooo!!


 How cool, congratulations  

Is it your mums medicals you are worried about? How is her health now? You probably have nothing to worry about unless it is quite serious and costly to manage and care for.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> How cool, congratulations
> 
> Is it your mums medicals you are worried about? How is her health now? You probably have nothing to worry about unless it is quite serious and costly to manage and care for.


Well, yeah about her meds only..oh! She is hail and hearty..There's nothing to worry per se as far as her health is concerned..The disease has been extirpated but yes , it is a costly disease, however, since we have finished the entire course of treatment before hand, I don't think so they should raise questions.. I am not sure, how many non-Indians know this but as a matter of fact, a lot of patients from overseas fly to India these days to get their treatment done..The cost here is less and the quality good as well..So, no burden on AU govt whatsoever.. ..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Then that is all you have to worry about and make your case saying that from the start instead of waiting for them to request it.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> Then that is all you have to worry about and make your case saying that from the start instead of waiting for them to request it.


oh yes yes!! obviously, i will be front loading everything.. it will show that the due diligence has been performed and will save time for both the parties..

P.S. Not to digress but you chose to go back to England instead? Just being curious so excuse me...


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

rockyrambo said:


> oh yes yes!! obviously, i will be front loading everything.. it will show that the due diligence has been performed and will save time for both the parties..
> 
> P.S. Not to digress but you chose to go back to England instead? Just being curious so excuse me...



Wasn't really much option at the time. We planned badly, couldnt find work quickly which left us stuck in the :evil: mother in laws :argue: :frusty:

Will be back with better planning when we have saved again!


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> Wasn't really much option at the time. We planned badly, couldnt find work quickly which left us stuck in the :evil: mother in laws :argue: :frusty:
> 
> Will be back with better planning when we have saved again!


haha..!! holy mother (in laws) of god !! wish you all the best then


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Guys a quick query,

What additional is being tested in blood examination apart from HIV ?

Secondly, do they conduct Urine exam also ?


----------



## Aus189visa (Mar 25, 2014)

sumy08 said:


> Guys a quick query,
> 
> What additional is being tested in blood examination apart from HIV ?
> 
> Secondly, do they conduct Urine exam also ?


I think they check all aspects like glucose etc.

Yes they do urine test as well.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Aus189visa said:


> I think they check all aspects like glucose etc.
> 
> Yes they do urine test as well.


Thank you, actually needed to know exactly what they are testing, I found that Urine would be routine & microscopic examination.

Not sure about which things included in Blood test apart from HIV antibodies,


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

sumy08 said:


> Thank you, actually needed to know exactly what they are testing, I found that Urine would be routine & microscopic examination.
> 
> Not sure about which things included in Blood test apart from HIV antibodies,


Instructions for Panel Physicians

Hepatitis A, B & C
HIV
Blood Sugar

They can also test for anything else depending on clinical presentation.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

_shel said:


> Instructions for Panel Physicians
> 
> Hepatitis A, B & C
> HIV
> ...


Thanks a lot.. Shel


----------



## neelima (May 12, 2014)

Hi,

I'm going to start the process soon. Was just concerned about medical things.I'm overweight-BMI is 26 due to hormonal issues (PCOD).But do not have any other problems due to obesity.Have myopia too. Will that cause a problem in getting visa?


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

neelima said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to start the process soon. Was just concerned about medical things.I'm overweight-BMI is 26 due to hormonal issues (PCOD).But do not have any other problems due to obesity.Have myopia too. Will that cause a problem in getting visa?


Hi Neelima,

I don't think that's gonna be a problem for you.. You can sail through smoothly..


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I completed medicals recently and I am wondering how to know if my medicals are referred or finalized? Should I check in eMedicals page or in Immi Account? This is how it currently reads for me.

Health Case Status in eMedicals: This health case was submitted to DIBP on 06 May 2014.

ImmiAccount: "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." is shown in the place of "Organize your health examinations" link.

Generally how many days will it take to know if the medicals are referred or not?

Regards,
rka123


----------



## Bangali_Oz (Apr 25, 2014)

rka123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I completed medicals recently and I am wondering how to know if my medicals are referred or finalized? Should I check in eMedicals page or in Immi Account? This is how it currently reads for me.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately we cannot make out the real status of Meds from both the places you mentioned. These are the only places visible to us but once the Meds are submitted the reality is known to CO only.

As an instance, both my Immiaccount and eMedicals show the exact same status as of yours. However, I got to know from the CO, that my wife's Meds are referred !! Currently this seems to be a nightmare since after hunting several blogs also I'm not getting much of helpful update on current timeline of referred Meds from anyone. The relevant dates for me are - 

Meds submitted - 18-Apr
Meds Referred (As per CO) - 22-Apr

Now coming back to your case, considering the fact that your CO was assigned prior to your Medicals following are the possibilities based on my understanding - 

1) Since your case was submitted, it was auto cleared by the system immediately (this happens for lot of cases per DIBP website). In this case your health requirements are met already and CO is waiting for some other documents from you (you should be aware of that)

2) One or more of the health cases submitted by you are referred and CO is waiting to hear from MOC (This is undoubtedly the most intimating possibility). You should ask CO directly at this stage about the status of your Meds and get that info.

Now, if the second one regrettably comes true, then based on couple of data points I collected from the forum, seems like the wait time for MOC to perform the first cut screening only is about 7 weeks now. No one knows about their process, so how they take up the cases after that is not at all transparent. *Once again, please DO NOT consider this as a concrete information.*

I'm sorry if that frustrates you but I would be happiest person if someone shows up with a better timelines and updates the forum !!


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Bangali_Oz said:


> Unfortunately we cannot make out the real status of Meds from both the places you mentioned. These are the only places visible to us but once the Meds are submitted the reality is known to CO only.
> 
> As an instance, both my Immiaccount and eMedicals show the exact same status as of yours. However, I got to know from the CO, that my wife's Meds are referred !! Currently this seems to be a nightmare since after hunting several blogs also I'm not getting much of helpful update on current timeline of referred Meds from anyone. The relevant dates for me are -
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply , that was quite helpful 

Since you have done significant research on this , allow me to ask you a quick question .

In my friends case , No CO was allocated (No sure about this but nobody contacted him so he assumed that CO was not allocated ) but to expedite things , he went for medicals and his results were submitted to DIBP on April 24th .

He got a mail from CO on 12th May and the lady asked him for his PCC . Since she didn't mention anything about meds , does that means that they have been finalized ? 

Have u witnessed any case in which after initial contact CO told the applicant that meds have been referred .

I am feeling groggy right now , but I hope I phrased my question in understandable manner .

Regards


----------



## Bangali_Oz (Apr 25, 2014)

prseeker said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply , that was quite helpful
> 
> Since you have done significant research on this , allow me to ask you a quick question .
> 
> ...


I believe it depends on the CO. However, it is almost certain that CO only contacts applicant pro-actively when they need something from applicant's end (document/info). Referred Meds is an 'FYI' to applicant and that will most likely not come in the initial contact.

If CO has ever contacted you, you will know the first email from CO is a formal kind of email with tons of terms/Conditions/Contact info etc. shared in multiple PDFs. When I replied that email to CO and asked about Meds status, she sent me an email which was marked as Unclassified in which the Meds status was discussed.

So, based on these I do not think CO will contact anyone pro-actively if their grant is only hold off by Referred Meds since applicant has no action items on that. In other words, Meds referred is most likely to be disclosed if applicant asks for Meds status.

In case of no CO contact (which for sure does *not* mean no CO allocated after certain time), if the applicant approaches DIBP then they will know allocated CO team details. I'm 100% sure emailing the correct CO team will reveal exact Meds status and answer other questions. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks Bangaliz_Oz. This was most useful! I really appreciate it. I searched the forum but couldn't find any relevant information regarding this and your reply has answered most of my questions. 

My spouse's Meds are still pending. All the other documents are uploaded. I will send an email to CO few days after she completes her Meds. I read in the Forum that the CO don't like to be contacted frequently or too soon. How many days do you think I should wait before dropping an email to CO?

Regards,
rka123


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bangali_Oz said:


> I believe it depends on the CO. However, it is almost certain that CO only contacts applicant pro-actively when they need something from applicant's end (document/info). Referred Meds is an 'FYI' to applicant and that will most likely not come in the initial contact.
> 
> If CO has ever contacted you, you will know the first email from CO is a formal kind of email with tons of terms/Conditions/Contact info etc. shared in multiple PDFs. When I replied that email to CO and asked about Meds status, she sent me an email which was marked as Unclassified in which the Meds status was discussed.
> 
> ...


Quite exhaustive and clarifies lots of doubts.

Thanks mate.

Santhosh


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Bangali_Oz said:


> I believe it depends on the CO. However, it is almost certain that CO only contacts applicant pro-actively when they need something from applicant's end (document/info). Referred Meds is an 'FYI' to applicant and that will most likely not come in the initial contact.
> 
> If CO has ever contacted you, you will know the first email from CO is a formal kind of email with tons of terms/Conditions/Contact info etc. shared in multiple PDFs. When I replied that email to CO and asked about Meds status, she sent me an email which was marked as Unclassified in which the Meds status was discussed.
> 
> ...


Yes that was quite helpful , I will ask my friend to check with CO for medical status . 
I really appreciate your gesture of replying in such a detailed manner .

Best of luck with your grant


----------



## Bangali_Oz (Apr 25, 2014)

rka123 said:


> Thanks Bangaliz_Oz. This was most useful! I really appreciate it. I searched the forum but couldn't find any relevant information regarding this and your reply has answered most of my questions.
> 
> My spouse's Meds are still pending. All the other documents are uploaded. I will send an email to CO few days after she completes her Meds. I read in the Forum that the CO don't like to be contacted frequently or too soon. How many days do you think I should wait before dropping an email to CO?
> 
> ...


Your case as mentioned - All other docs uploaded, one Med is pending. Med status is unknown for all applicants.

What I would suggest is - 

1) Go to the clinic and complete the Med. Check the Status in eMedical untill it shows 'Submitted' for all test segments (X-Ray, HIV etc.)

2) Once everything is 'Submitted' , wait for 5-7 working days. Reason being - As per DIBP website link I pasted below, most health cases are either auto cleared or Processed within 48 hours. In case it is not auto cleared they might manually clear it or refer to MOC. 

Online Health (eHealth)

the 5-7 working day should be a buffer to cover for that and also it allows your CO to take a look back at your case upon meds complete and organise everything.

3) You might receive your grant within this time frame (yes GRANT since you met all other docs). This does not apply if CO comes back asking for something further.

4) Lastly, after all these if there are still no communications from CO/DIBP, then send and email to CO asking innocently whether they have received all the Meds under your application and whether or not can share with you the latest status. Also ask if CO needs any further docs for anything else (other than Meds).

One generic suggestion to your point from my tiny experience - I have seen COs and DIBP as a whole does not like FOLLOWUPS. So in case we need to do that repeatedly (which is possible for anxious applicants like us over delayed Meds) then somehow try to justify each time why you are following up. Being in software industry I am used to send Followups like - "Send me the status by EOD" which certainly will not work here 

I have followed up twice, once I mentioned about my Immiaccount health link being disappeared and wanted to double check whether it was really referred. 

The second time I was forwarding the college letter of my wife (functional English proof) and took that opportunity to follow-up again.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dggger (Oct 26, 2013)

*Acne Scars on Chest*

Hi Friends,

I have an important question on medical test. I have multiple acne scars in my shoulders and chest, will this be a problem? I never had TB or any other serious disease. 

Can I do a medical test, before applying for the visa?

Regards,
Raj


----------



## Bangali_Oz (Apr 25, 2014)

dggger said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have an important question on medical test. I have multiple acne scars in my shoulders and chest, will this be a problem? I never had TB or any other serious disease.
> 
> ...


Not a Problem Raj. Refer to the following Doc (Page 48 attachment 5)

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

Now smile big, and don't forget me


----------



## dggger (Oct 26, 2013)

Bangali_Oz said:


> Not a Problem Raj. Refer to the following Doc (Page 48 attachment 5)
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf
> 
> Now smile big, and don't forget me


Thanks, I already saw it. They are asking for specialist opinion if there is even a lymph on the below section:

32 Question 12: Skin and lymph nodes (including genitalia)

In my case, I have multiple scars, not sure its a problem or not.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Dear All,

kindly give your inputs on my case, its been really frustrating now..I have a history of old healed TB which I got around 16 years ago and I got successfully cured from it at that time and now some scars are always visible in my Xrays indicating old TB..

I lodges my Visa on 16th December and uploaded all the docs except PCC, Med and Form 80.
CO was assigned on 5th Feb and she specifically requested for PCC, MEDS and FORM 80 in the first email.
I did my medical on 16th Feb and sent an email to CO with uploaded PCC, FORM 80 and MEDS receipts on 19th Feb.

My Wife's and kid's medicals got cleared after one week but the link for "health statement needed" was still visible under my name.

After one week on 26th Feb I received a call from panel physician that I have to undergo more tests i.e Sputum smears, TB culture and Xray before and after the Sputum tests, she referred me to a Pulmonologist,

Pulmonologist did all the required tests and Xrays and after two months of wait all the tests were negative and Xray also did not show any signs of active TB, pulmonologist prepared its report and mentioned that it is a case of old healed TB and mentioned all the tests he did.

I submitted all the test results and Pulmonologist report to my Panel physician on 24th April and on 1st May the link of "health assessment needed" from immi account disappeared and also in the e medical client It is visible that my medicals were sent to DIBP on 1st of May..

Now since then I have sent two emails to CO about the status of my Meds but she did not replied, is there any way to contact MOC and request for the status of my Meds..


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

what if i have a history of uncontrolled diabetes ? would the visa be rejected?


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Is there a way to contact MOC and inquire about the status of the Medicals as CO is not replying to my emails and my medicals were referred to MOC on 1st of May, is there any phone number to call.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> what if i have a history of uncontrolled diabetes ? would the visa be rejected?


Waqar

How are you my friend, Not seen post NSW approval. Whats your status now? I lodged Visa on 22nd March.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Is there a way to contact MOC and inquire about the status of the Medicals as CO is not replying to my emails and my medicals were referred to MOC on 1st of May, is there any phone number to call.


Try emailing [email protected]. I understand your desperation but try not to bug the CO much. :deadhorse: They will get back to you.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> what if i have a history of uncontrolled diabetes ? would the visa be rejected?


@Waqarali20005: You know that by now that we can't say anything about such situation. But I haven't seen anyone being rejected on Diabetes since we are all here on the forum.

Does your situation demand more expensive medicare ?


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Try emailing [email protected]. I understand your desperation but try not to bug the CO much. :deadhorse: They will get back to you.


Thanks for your reply, this email does not work as they reply that they can provide any update on the Med status, yes you are correct its not a good thing to send several emails to CO for the same issue, I have just sent only one email and waiting..


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Thanks for your reply, this email does not work as they reply that they can provide any update on the Med status, yes you are correct its not a good thing to send several emails to CO for the same issue, I have just sent only one email and waiting..


Sorry. I didn't understand what you mean by 'email does not work'. Can you explain ?


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Sorry. I didn't understand what you mean by 'email does not work'. Can you explain ?


Apologies for the typo, the reply I got from this email address was that they can not provide any update on the status of the medicals.

Enquiries relating to the status of your health examinations will not be replied to – please utilise eMedical Client (https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient) or contact your case officer for assistance.


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bangali_Oz said:


> Your case as mentioned - All other docs uploaded, one Med is pending. Med status is unknown for all applicants.
> 
> What I would suggest is -
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Bangali Oz. It is really nice to see everyone sharing their experience here. 

My spouse completed Meds 2 days before and the "Organize your health examinations" has disappeared. It reads "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." for all of us now. So I guess the waiting game begins. I will send an email to CO next week and I will ensure to follow your strategy while following up with CO. Thanks again for sharing tips on how to follow up with CO.

You had posted link to Online Health (eHealth). This link mentions that most of the cases are cleared in few minutes and rest are processed in 48 hours

To quote from link:

Importantly, 75 per cent of eHealth cases are then able to be auto-cleared with no manual intervention. Furthermore, the remaining 25 per cent are processed within 48 hours by the department's Global Health processing centre – with the majority processed and finalised in minutes.

So, what does a referred case actually mean? Do they ask us to do more tests or is the application evaluated by specialists?

I know I am already sounding anxious. 

I wish you all the very best with your application.

Regards,
rka123


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> @Waqarali20005: You know that by now that we can't say anything about such situation. But I haven't seen anyone being rejected on Diabetes since we are all here on the forum.
> 
> Does your situation demand more expensive medicare ?


actually diabetes may lead to some complications which may lead to expensive medicare. so its kind of very remote/... my diabetes is controlled some what but still u never know...


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Dear All,
> 
> kindly give your inputs on my case, its been really frustrating now..I have a history of old healed TB which I got around 16 years ago and I got successfully cured from it at that time and now some scars are always visible in my Xrays indicating old TB..
> 
> ...


Hi msaeed,

I can understand your situation but I would suggest you that just be patient as after your submission of medical nothing is in your hand. As your all medical report is cleared so hopefully you will directly receive your grant email.

All the best.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> actually diabetes may lead to some complications which may lead to expensive medicare. so its kind of very remote/... my diabetes is controlled some what but still u never know...


i would like to know Shel's thoughts on this matter!


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

I went for my medicals here in Melbourne yesterday and something weird happened. During the basic height/weight/BP check up by the nurse, my BP turned out to be high. At the time of the physical exam with the doctor, she told me that my BP was high and she'll check it again. The second time around she told me it was normal. 
Now can anyone suggest if this is going to cause any problems or there's nothing to worry about (in terms of my medicals being referred)?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

TV Buff said:


> I went for my medicals here in Melbourne yesterday and something weird happened. During the basic height/weight/BP check up by the nurse, my BP turned out to be high. At the time of the physical exam with the doctor, she told me that my BP was high and she'll check it again. The second time around she told me it was normal.
> Now can anyone suggest if this is going to cause any problems or there's nothing to worry about (in terms of my medicals being referred)?


I don't think this will cause an issue.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Waqar
> 
> How are you my friend, Not seen post NSW approval. Whats your status now? I lodged Visa on 22nd March.
> 
> ...


I am good, what about you, i lodged mine on 7th April and currently awaiting CO allocation. ANy news about CO from your side?


----------



## Bangali_Oz (Apr 25, 2014)

rka123 said:


> Thank you very much Bangali Oz. It is really nice to see everyone sharing their experience here.
> 
> My spouse completed Meds 2 days before and the "Organize your health examinations" has disappeared. It reads "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." for all of us now. So I guess the waiting game begins. I will send an email to CO next week and I will ensure to follow your strategy while following up with CO. Thanks again for sharing tips on how to follow up with CO.
> 
> ...


It basically means when - 

1) Meds submitted through eMedical is not cleared automatically

2) Global Health Center is unsure to take a decision (next 48 hours)

3) They send it to the MOC queue (where the wait time begins, since it always has backlog)

4) MOC may take a look and clear it or might ask for some further tests. My ASSUMPTION is the cases where the examining clinic has intimated applicants 'everything ok' and still Meds gets referred, those are regulation 'check and go' for MOC. Thus they should only include initial wait time. However, for the ones MOC advice further tests are obviously bigger pain, coz after the test report submission by the applicants there could be another wait time (Per another forum I read this is shorter, but still persists).

Hope this helps.


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bangali_Oz said:


> It basically means when -
> 
> 1) Meds submitted through eMedical is not cleared automatically
> 
> ...


Thanks Bangali Oz!


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Hi,

Need some information on medical check-up.

I need to get meds done for me, wife, 1.5 yr daughter, mom.

Please let me know what all tests are performed when we go for check-up.

Thanks.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Chest X-ray, blood, urine, general check for adults, only visual check for child


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bangali_Oz said:


> It basically means when -
> 
> 1) Meds submitted through eMedical is not cleared automatically
> 
> ...


Congrats on the grant Bangali_Oz!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2014)

Hi,

Medical reports (Me and wife) have been uploaded by hospital yesterday and the link has disappeared from immi account. The status under "Evidence of Health" is showing as "Recommended". CO has not been assigned to our case.

I would like to know - whether this status would change to "Received" automatically or it will only happen after a CO has been assigned.

If medicals are referred, when will i come to know. 

I didnt get any related information in forum so posting this query.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

The "Received" Status for Meds will not change, as Meds are not uploaded by you. Do not panic!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> The "Received" Status for Meds will not change, as Meds are not uploaded by you. Do not panic!


Received status? I think u didnt get my question.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Bangalore guys, any suggestions on which center to go to? Any suggestions? Which time and day is the best to book an appointment (i am talking about the crowd etc).


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Received status? I think u didnt get my question.


I meant "recommended"


----------



## Bangali_Oz (Apr 25, 2014)

rka123 said:


> Congrats on the grant Bangali_Oz!


Thank you so much .... wish you are pretty close too ...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

:drama:


cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Medical reports (Me and wife) have been uploaded by hospital yesterday and the link has disappeared from immi account. The status under "Evidence of Health" is showing as "Recommended". CO has not been assigned to our case.
> 
> ...



Any thoughts?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> :drama:
> 
> Any thoughts?


It will change to 'received' automatically after 2 days. once co is assigned and if he reffer your medical to moc thn again it will change to 'requested'.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

bond_bhai said:


> Bangalore guys, any suggestions on which center to go to? Any suggestions? Which time and day is the best to book an appointment (i am talking about the crowd etc).


Any suggestions guys? Elbit v/s Fortis?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> Any suggestions guys? Elbit v/s Fortis?


I heard fortis is better.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> I heard fortis is better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


I had medicals done on 25/7/13, it was cleared on 10/09/13 and I held 489 regional visa.

I am in Australia now, seeking 190 visa nomination. Medicals are valid 12 months. However, should immi consider the date medicals performed or the date medicals cleared?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Done with medical examination today, just praying that things turn out to be normal... Ameen


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Done with medical examination today, just praying that things turn out to be normal... Ameen


Good luck buddy


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

I have just received medical request and just a week back my wife had undergone a major surgery of liver tumour (non-malignant), any idea when I should do my medicals and if her surgery will affect the outcome of the examination?


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Zolter said:


> I have just received medical request and just a week back my wife had undergone a major surgery of liver tumour (non-malignant), any idea when I should do my medicals and if her surgery will affect the outcome of the examination?


I think you would need to get a certificate from her surgeon that the surgery is success & it would not require any further consideration/treatement (after a certain course of time)

Rest seniors can guide better


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

LRTI - Lower Respiratory Tract Infection - How bad is this treated as? Any idea? Will this be referred the Ministry or somebody?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

after conducting medicals it says _*"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."*_ in my immiaccount. I think this does not mean anything, as only CO will determine whether anymore tests are required or not and my CO is still lost .....i mean not allocated.... any thoughts???


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I completed my medical on 28th April and two days later I received a phone call from the hospital and heard that my medical report was uploaded. On the very next day when I logged into my ImmiAccount I saw that the following was showing:

*"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."*

Until yesterday I didn't notice any changes, but suddenly today I found that the status has been changed and now it's showing:

*"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."*

Do you guys please tell me what should I understand about the status of my medical test report????


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

shishir said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I completed my medical on 28th April and two days later I received a phone call from the hospital and heard that my medical report was uploaded. On the very next day when I logged into my ImmiAccount I saw that the following was showing:
> 
> ...


Try checking now , 45 minutes back I logged into my ImmiAccount to check something . And 
"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for"
was being displayed 

After 6 cigarettes and 2 cans of Redbull I logged in again and its back to normal now . 
Please check and report .


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Try checking now , 45 minutes back I logged into my ImmiAccount to check something . And
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for"
> was being displayed
> 
> ...


Already 2 cigarettes are done from my part, hope it will be ok


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

shishir said:


> Already 2 cigarettes are done from my part, hope it will be ok


If its still not back to original one , I will strongly suggest you to go for 4 more cigarettes


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

prseeker said:


> If its still not back to original one , I will strongly suggest you to go for 4 more cigarettes


Yup, I also think so. Nothing has happened yet


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

shishir said:


> Yup, I also think so. Nothing has happened yet


Mine also changed to 

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

prseeker said:


> If its still not back to original one , I will strongly suggest you to go for 4 more cigarettes


Hey PRseeker, now it has gone back to it's original status and fortunately/unfortunately I had to have 4 cigarettes in total  

Anyway, thanks buddy.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

shishir said:


> Hey PRseeker, now it has gone back to it's original status and fortunately/unfortunately I had to have 4 cigarettes in total
> 
> Anyway, thanks buddy.... :fingerscrossed:


Mine is still same 

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Mine is still same
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


Since there is no CO allocations and no Grants, I guess DIBP is keeping us active by making this silly change after every few minutes. lol...............


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

So which brand of cigarette shishir are you smoking, may be PRSEEKER has to try the same..


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Ooops, it shows the same status on my page, but I don't smoke guys..what would i do..


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Ooops, it shows the same status on my page, but I don't smoke guys..what would i do..


Be a passive smoker atleast....lol


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

what about couple of glasses of home made orange juice , will that do something for me..


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Santhosh , msaeed , shishir and myself , all of us are based in UAE


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Santhosh , msaeed , shishir and myself , all of us are based in UAE


I have to check mine too...then i think i have to start smoking because my medical was uploaded yesterday

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> I have to check mine too...then i think i have to start smoking because my medical was uploaded yesterday
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


there is new link today in my account which says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" but I already submitted 2 days before.

It seems they need more IT person to support them or they don't have any work so they just keep clicking any or they also want us to scratch our head in something


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> there is new link today in my account which says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" but I already submitted 2 days before.
> 
> It seems they need more IT person to support them or they don't have any work so they just keep clicking any or they also want us to scratch our head in something


lol , I agree . They will be getting a lot of IT persons post July


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Santhosh , msaeed , shishir and myself , all of us are based in UAE


Hi, 

Me too based in UAE. Got invite today for 189.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Santhosh , msaeed , shishir and myself , all of us are based in UAE


Yes quite a coincident..


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Sarav said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me too based in UAE. Got invite today for 189.


Best of luck bro ....


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Same here as well...


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> after conducting medicals it says _*"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."*_ in my immiaccount. I think this does not mean anything, as only CO will determine whether anymore tests are required or not and my CO is still lost .....i mean not allocated.... any thoughts???


its still the same, thanks god i didn't smoke any cigarettes or any redbull


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

My medicals were referred to MOC on 1st May, until now no update, no idea what is going on and how long will it take..


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

msaeed said:


> My medicals were referred to MOC on 1st May, until now no update, no idea what is going on and how long will it take..


Hang on tight bro , they will be cleared soon . There is lot of waiting going on for cases referred to MOC . Do u have a history of TB ? What was the reason for case being referred to MOC


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hang on tight bro , they will be cleared soon . There is lot of waiting going on for cases referred to MOC . Do u have a history of TB ? What was the reason for case being referred to MOC


Yes I have a history of TB which I got around 16 years ago but now I have no issues, My meds were done on 16th Feb just imagine since then I am waiting for any news on my case, first they told me to go and do extra tests like three sputum tests for TB culture and xrays, all tests are negative and now on 1st May my meds were uploaded by Panel physician after getting pulmonologist report and test results, since then again waiting..


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Yes I have a history of TB which I got around 16 years ago but now I have no issues, My meds were done on 16th Feb just imagine since then I am waiting for any news on my case, first they told me to go and do extra tests like three sputum tests for TB culture and xrays, all tests are negative and now on 1st May my meds were uploaded by Panel physician after getting pulmonologist report and test results, since then again waiting..


Saeed

Hang on buddy....your grant is not very far.....good luck


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Yes I have a history of TB which I got around 16 years ago but now I have no issues, My meds were done on 16th Feb just imagine since then I am waiting for any news on my case, first they told me to go and do extra tests like three sputum tests for TB culture and xrays, all tests are negative and now on 1st May my meds were uploaded by Panel physician after getting pulmonologist report and test results, since then again waiting..


Can you share your CO initial and team name?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, I am really unlucky that I missed such interesting conversations. However, if you have noticed that your medical status has been changed without any reason just take 4-6 B&H brand cigarettes and your status would go back to its original version   

If you are a non-smoker, you could only take 2 Red Bulls, but don't take both the cigarettes and Red Bulls like PRseeker coz that is over dozed and might not work ound:ound:


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys we just created a whatsapp group for Dubai Expats , PM me your numbers if you wish to be part of it


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all,

I would like to know that *"Does being overweight of spouse results in failure to pass her health examinations assesment for skilled independent Visa 189 catagory or it is not that much significant factor which can contribute to failure to pass health examinations" 
*
Please share your valuable opinion over it....?

Regards,


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to know that *"Does being overweight of spouse results in failure to pass her health examinations assesment for skilled independent Visa 189 catagory or it is not that much significant factor which can contribute to failure to pass health examinations"
> *
> ...


Being just "overweight" should not create a problem unless you are in the "obese" category. However even that should not be an issue since its not just the weight that they will look at. They will want to see if it may cause additional health issues such as diabetes, heart,joint problems etc.

Your meds will be at risk if they think you will cost the Oz health system a lot of money in the first few years before you have contributed to it. I guess don't worry about it too much.


----------



## fasi1980 (May 31, 2014)

askmohit said:


> My Hospital has uploaded the medical results. Now when I click on Organise your health examinations on my Immiaccount it shows that. Print Information letter.
> 
> But when i click on it. It shows the status as follows:
> For Me:
> ...


Dear what happen with your case was it solved the Referred issue?


----------



## fasi1980 (May 31, 2014)

Could any one help me what happen in this case, that Referred part is bit confusing for me.


501 Medical Examination --- Incomplete
502 Chest X-ray Examination---- Completed
707 HIV test -----Referred


----------



## techie_blr (Oct 5, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> It will change to 'received' automatically after 2 days. once co is assigned and if he reffer your medical to moc thn again it will change to 'requested'.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Dear Maq_Qatar, 

I know this question is asked/answered several time in the forum to find if getting medical examination done before CO asks for it is better or not? I could see a link in IMMI account "Organize your health examinations", where I have submitted health declaration and downloaded Examination referral letter. I observed that many people are going for this examination after CO asks for it as you have also done the same I guess. What if I do it right away before CO asks? 

Regards
Techie_blr


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Zolter said:


> I have just received medical request and just a week back my wife had undergone a major surgery of liver tumour (non-malignant), any idea when I should do my medicals and if her surgery will affect the outcome of the examination?


Zolter,
I understand your anxiety. However, you have to be in touch with the surgeon (his opinion on the surgery is very important to MOCs decision making).
My wife also is undergoing treatment for her liver. We have gone for medicals and it has been referred (the link in immiaccount changed back to "requested").
Now is the long wait (with prayers).


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

techie_blr said:


> Dear Maq_Qatar,
> 
> I know this question is asked/answered several time in the forum to find if getting medical examination done before CO asks for it is better or not? I could see a link in IMMI account "Organize your health examinations", where I have submitted health declaration and downloaded Examination referral letter. I observed that many people are going for this examination after CO asks for it as you have also done the same I guess. What if I do it right away before CO asks?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Everyone have their own opinion and experience. I would suggest you to go for medical before CO as you don't know if further your case referred due to any circumstance.

In my case I had my medical just after lodging my Visa and hospital advised me for further test due to history of medical and result was out after 7 week. So if it was after case office then you can think of that. Look at my time line you will have an idea. 

Go ahead with your medical before CO, this will speed up your process.

Good luck :fingerscrossed:.

Regards,
Maq


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> It will change to 'received' automatically after 2 days. once co is assigned and if he reffer your medical to moc thn again it will change to 'requested'.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Are you referring to 'Health, Evidence of' link? For me this has been always in requested state since CO asked us to complete our Meds. We completed our Meds on 16th May. I haven't seen this link flip to Received and then Requested. What does this imply. Does it mean that all our medicals have been referred?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rka123 said:


> Are you referring to 'Health, Evidence of' link? For me this has been always in requested state since CO asked us to complete our Meds. We completed our Meds on 16th May. I haven't seen this link flip to Received and then Requested. What does this imply. Does it mean that all our medicals have been referred?


In my case it was changed as 'received' after 2 days but after CO assigned he referred my medical and its become 'requested'

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> In my case it was changed as 'received' after 2 days but after CO assigned he referred my medical and its become 'requested'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Same happened in my case. Though, I didn't go for medical until CO contacted me. After medicals, the status was "received" for 2 days or so..then it changed to "required".


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Same happened in my case. Though, I didn't go for medical until CO contacted me. After medicals, the status was "received" for 2 days or so..then it changed to "required".


When u submitted your medical?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

fasi1980 said:


> Could any one help me what happen in this case, that Referred part is bit confusing for me.
> 
> 
> 501 Medical Examination --- Incomplete
> ...


No worries fasi1980, Your clinic have not completed uploading of your e-medicals yet. :fingerscrossed:
When have you examined your medicals?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> When u submitted your medical?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


I did medicals on 27-05-14. I noticed the change in status on 30-05-14.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> I did medicals on 27-05-14. I noticed the change in status on 30-05-14.


Hope all well and you will receive your grant soon

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

In my case I have been checking the status at least few times a day for the past one month. I haven't seen the state flip back and forth. I haven't received any contact from CO during this period. 

Can you please confirm if your CO had emailed you about the Meds referral?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

rka123 said:


> In my case I have been checking the status at least few times a day for the past one month. I haven't seen the state flip back and forth. I haven't received any contact from CO during this period.
> 
> Can you please confirm if your CO had emailed you about the Meds referral?


Honestly, CO has not mailed me after medicals. And I can't confirm that my medicals has been referred. I saw that inference on this same thread....and that's where I drew my conclusions from.


----------



## jr16 (May 6, 2014)

I did my medical about 3 weeks prior to lodging my 189 visa application. The status always read the health exams required have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This will not occur until a case officer has been assigned in line with published processing time.

Just today, it has changed to no health exams are required based on the info provided to DIBP.

Does this mean that a case officer has started working on my application and that my medical has been cleared? I apologise if this has already been covered in this thread, I did try searching but came up short. I'm aware that statuses such as this seem to change frequently and shouldn't be relied upon and that I should wait for the CO to make contact and confirm. But can any seniors shed some light on this? Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

jr16 said:


> I did my medical about 3 weeks prior to lodging my 189 visa application. The status always read the health exams required have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This will not occur until a case officer has been assigned in line with published processing time.
> 
> Just today, it has changed to no health exams are required based on the info provided to DIBP.
> 
> Does this mean that a case officer has started working on my application and that my medical has been cleared? I apologise if this has already been covered in this thread, I did try searching but came up short. I'm aware that statuses such as this seem to change frequently and shouldn't be relied upon and that I should wait for the CO to make contact and confirm. But can any seniors shed some light on this? Thanks


when your medicals are uploaded and are accessible to DIBP the status changes to _"no health exams are required based on the info provided to DIBP"_.

it does not mean a case officer has been allocated or medicals are cleared..

emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient you can log in here and see the status of your medicals, it should be completed...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Honestly, CO has not mailed me after medicals. And I can't confirm that my medicals has been referred. I saw that inference on this same thread....and that's where I drew my conclusions from.


What could you see in your e-visa page about your medicals now?
Hope your clinic have uploaded all the tests by this time.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys, One silly question -

I am asked to carry Forms 26 and 160 for the Meds. While filling up the forms, i see the Residential address, should it be same as in Passport or the current address? The reason why i ask is, my current address is different from the passport and my same is the case for my wife as well. Her address is different from the one in the passport and different from my address!!

Any thought/suggestions/help here guys?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> What could you see in your e-visa page about your medicals now?
> Hope your clinic have uploaded all the tests by this time.


On the e-visa page, I see the message "no health exams are required based on the info provided to DIBP"....also every other item shows received but evidence of health shows "required"

Cheers.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> On the e-visa page, I see the message "no health exams are required based on the info provided to DIBP"....also every other item shows received but evidence of health shows "required"
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats, your medicals have been finalized.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan (Mar 31, 2013)

hi
my medical was front-loaded with visa application in last April and is still valid...my co asked me last month that as my medical is valid so tell her if i can enter Australia before 15july2014 and asked for medical of my wife n son......then i provided the medical of my wife n son (non migrants) ...today my co told me that my wife medical is referred to MOC...what will be its effect now..do they ask me to again re-do my medical or will try to clear an grant visa before 15


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> On the e-visa page, I see the message "no health exams are required based on the info provided to DIBP"....also every other item shows received but evidence of health shows "required"
> 
> Cheers.


Same message and status for me but I received email from CO that my medical has been referred to MOC.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> Guys, One silly question -
> 
> I am asked to carry Forms 26 and 160 for the Meds. While filling up the forms, i see the Residential address, should it be same as in Passport or the current address? The reason why i ask is, my current address is different from the passport and my same is the case for my wife as well. Her address is different from the one in the passport and different from my address!!
> 
> Any thought/suggestions/help here guys?


My individual opinion is follow the address which is mentioned in your passport or the one you mentioned all the place while filling visa application, as per my understanding these forms related to medical history so address should not be major concern but still follow one address all the places.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi guys, my wife is on her 6th month of pregnancy and our CO is asking for medicals for both of us. I have sent email to our CO stating that she is pregnant and we would like to defer the chest Xray after our first born is delivered. I have attached form 1122 together with medical certificate of her pregnancy. My CO haven't replied yet though. My question is, does my wife need to do the other medical exams for form26 or she will need to do the medicals together after delivery? I need your thoughts guys. Thanks.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi guys, my wife is on her 6th month of pregnancy and our CO is asking for medicals for both of us. I have sent email to our CO stating that she is pregnant and we would like to defer the chest Xray after our first born is delivered. I have attached form 1122 together with medical certificate of her pregnancy. My CO haven't replied yet though. My question is, does my wife need to do the other medical exams for form26 or she will need to do the medicals together after delivery? I need your thoughts guys. Thanks.


Normally they do reply in 7 days working days. When you informed him?


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Normally they do reply in 7 days working days. When you informed him?


I informed my CO 3 days ago. By the way, should I go ahead and take my medicals or should I wait for CO to reply regarding my wife's pregnancy?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rowell said:


> I informed my CO 3 days ago. By the way, should I go ahead and take my medicals or should I wait for CO to reply regarding my wife's pregnancy?


You should wait buddy. He will advise you appropriately.

Congrats on soon to be father.

Good luck.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> You should wait buddy. He will advise you appropriately.
> 
> Congrats on soon to be father.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi guys, my wife is on her 6th month of pregnancy and our CO is asking for medicals for both of us. I have sent email to our CO stating that she is pregnant and we would like to defer the chest Xray after our first born is delivered. I have attached form 1122 together with medical certificate of her pregnancy. My CO haven't replied yet though. My question is, does my wife need to do the other medical exams for form26 or she will need to do the medicals together after delivery? I need your thoughts guys. Thanks.


chest x-rays are only dangerous if your wife is in first three months of pregnancy. in current stage you can go ahead with medicals..... they will put a protective sheet on you wife...


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi guys, my wife is on her 6th month of pregnancy and our CO is asking for medicals for both of us. I have sent email to our CO stating that she is pregnant and we would like to defer the chest Xray after our first born is delivered. I have attached form 1122 together with medical certificate of her pregnancy. My CO haven't replied yet though. My question is, does my wife need to do the other medical exams for form26 or she will need to do the medicals together after delivery? I need your thoughts guys. Thanks.


congrats on the good news by the way....


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi friends.
Will be applying for Visa in 2 days & then book Medicals.
Can any1 help in giving an idea what exactly or type of tests are conducted .
Also I was reading the posts , do they actually bring you down in Birth suits.
Please reply. Thanks


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

I had to undergo sputum test and chest specialist examination

Results have been loaded

CO asked me to fill up 815 health underlying form today

Does this mean that the MOC has already cleared my medicals or is the CO just front loading the 815 form?

:s11:


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

in3deep said:


> I had to undergo sputum test and chest specialist examination
> 
> Results have been loaded
> 
> ...


Ohh..first time i heard about form 815.

When you have submitted your sputum result?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

in3deep said:


> I had to undergo sputum test and chest specialist examination
> 
> Results have been loaded
> 
> ...


Form 815 is the Health Undertaking form.
You are most likely going to get your grant a day after submitting the form 815.
Congratulations.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

The " organise your health " link has diss appeared and message is diplayed,No health examination is required....... After a week of my Medicals.
Does this mean my Medicals have been uploaded and all is fine

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Form 815 is the Health Undertaking form.
> You are most likely going to get your grant a day after submitting the form 815.
> Congratulations.





The clinic only uploaded my chest medical results on tuesday evening

The MOC doctors are so efficient now?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> The " organise your health " link has diss appeared and message is diplayed,No health examination is required....... After a week of my Medicals.
> Does this mean my Medicals have been uploaded and all is fine
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


No, this means hospital has uploaded ur medical reports to emedical only, now co will verify ur reports and he can also frwrd to moc in case of any doubt.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> The " organise your health " link has diss appeared and message is diplayed,No health examination is required....... After a week of my Medicals.
> Does this mean my Medicals have been uploaded and all is fine
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


Yes your medicals are finalized, congrats mate!


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

in3deep said:


> The clinic only uploaded my chest medical results on tuesday evening
> 
> The MOC doctors are so efficient now?


You have to remember that your case was already in progress. The chest medicals was not your medicals so you wont join the normal waiting queue.
Anyway, fill the form 815, submit it and share the goodnews of your GRANT with us.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi friends.
> Will be applying for Visa in 2 days & then book Medicals.
> Can any1 help in giving an idea what exactly or type of tests are conducted .
> Also I was reading the posts , do they actually bring you down in Birth suits.
> Please reply. Thanks


They will perform below exams

Blood test
Urine test
Chest xray
Physical examination like height, weight, Eye, BP, throat, skin marks if any.

Yes be ready to be in your birth day suite


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

I have just received email from CO that my medical has been returned as meets with undertaking, so I think good news in near but still till now CO has not requested the Proof of functional English for my wife, I think that will be the indication that my Grant is just around the corner..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I have just received email from CO that my medical has been returned as meets with undertaking, so I think good news in near but still till now CO has not requested the Proof of functional English for my wife, I think that will be the indication that my Grant is just around the corner..


 CO would ask the Proof of functional English for your wife, when your visa application will have finalized.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I have just received email from CO that my medical has been returned as meets with undertaking, so I think good news in near but still till now CO has not requested the Proof of functional English for my wife, I think that will be the indication that my Grant is just around the corner..


He may ask for form 815.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> He may ask for form 815.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Yes she did asked for the health undertaking and I have already sent it, but waiting for her to request for Proof of functional English for wife as that will be the indication of Grant for sure..


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Yes she did asked for the health undertaking and I have already sent it, but waiting for her to request for Proof of functional English for wife as that will be the indication of Grant for sure..


That means you are very near to your grant. Are you planned to pay fees for secondary applicant(EEC)?

When u submitted form 815?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> That means you are very near to your grant. Are you planned to pay fees for secondary applicant(EEC)?
> 
> When u submitted form 815?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


I submitted it today, no first I will go through the route of School and college letters mentioning the medium of education as English and if not accepted then I have no other choice but to pay as I have two small kids and my Wife can not prepare herself for IELTS,


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I submitted it today, no first I will go through the route of School and college letters mentioning the medium of education as English and if not accepted then I have no other choice but to pay as I have two small kids and my Wife can not prepare herself for IELTS,


If you have college or school certificate as medium of education in english that will be accepted.

In my case I have to pay EEC and my CO said once my medical is clear he will send me an invoice for EEC.

Hope you will receive your grand very soon, good luck and keep us updated.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Overweight and High Cholestoral*

Can someone please help me clarify my doubts. 

My spouse is overweight (not obese) and also has high cholesterol (as per his blood tests). Will that cause a problem with his meds? Something that we need to worry about? Or do they just check BMI and not HDL/LDL levels? His BP is normal

Our medicals is scheduled for next friday. Hope it's not something that will get our application refused.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Can someone please help me clarify my doubts.
> 
> My spouse is overweight (not obese) and also has high cholesterol (as per his blood tests). Will that cause a problem with his meds? Something that we need to worry about? Or do they just check BMI and not HDL/LDL levels? His BP is normal
> 
> Our medicals is scheduled for next friday. Hope it's not something that will get our application refused.


Does your spouse need expensive medication? 

Sorry answer.. If not you don't have to worry.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Does your spouse need expensive medication?
> 
> Sorry answer.. If not you don't have to worry.


Nope...not under any medication at all. Has no medical history as such.

Sorry for not being clear in my earlier post. Overweight by 7 kilos for his height and LDL cholesterol is 163.8.

But my question is do they even check cholesterol levels or just BMI? His BMI shows he is overweight but not obese.

Hope someone can help me clear my doubts....


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

rashe_12 said:


> Nope...not under any medication at all. Has no medical history as such.
> 
> Sorry for not being clear in my earlier post. Overweight by 7 kilos for his height and LDL cholesterol is 163.8.
> 
> ...


It depends. If the meds indicate something "not normal", there might be a few more tests which might be requested. What the Aussie guys look at it how much your health condition might burden their system - thats all. LDL Cholesterol 163 is high, but not "very high". So, my guess, not a problem but all depends on the CO/MOC.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

rashe_12 said:


> Nope...not under any medication at all. Has no medical history as such. Sorry for not being clear in my earlier post. Overweight by 7 kilos for his height and LDL cholesterol is 163.8. But my question is do they even check cholesterol levels or just BMI? His BMI shows he is overweight but not obese. Hope someone can help me clear my doubts....


Just completed my Meds with similiar levels.So far CO has not indicated any issues.Have cut down on the Biryanis and sweets at present😀

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> It depends. If the meds indicate something "not normal", there might be a few more tests which might be requested. What the Aussie guys look at it how much your health condition might burden their system - thats all. LDL Cholesterol 163 is high, but not "very high". So, my guess, not a problem but all depends on the CO/MOC.





jaideepf1407 said:


> Just completed my Meds with similiar levels.So far CO has not indicated any issues.Have cut down on the Biryanis and sweets at present😀
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


Thanks for clarifying.....hope all goes well!!!


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Thanks for clarifying.....hope all goes well!!!


Good Luck


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Do DIBP guys work on Sundays also, I had uploaded the form 815 for Health undertaking on Friday evening and today (Sunday) the status got changed from required to received in the immi portal, that's really strange and surprising.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

msaeed said:


> Hello Everyone, Do DIBP guys work on Sundays also, I had uploaded the form 815 for Health undertaking on Friday evening and today (Sunday) the status got changed from required to received in the immi portal, that's really strange and surprising.


Are you serious.Any docs uploaded normally change to Recieved in 48 hours.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

msaeed said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Do DIBP guys work on Sundays also, I had uploaded the form 815 for Health undertaking on Friday evening and today (Sunday) the status got changed from required to received in the immi portal, that's really strange and surprising.


Hehehe...so we will soon share msaeed's grant good news.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Hehehe...so we will soon share msaeed's grant good news.


Waiting for that day man..


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

Gave my 815 via email last Thursday 

Still no grant


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

in3deep said:


> Gave my 815 via email last Thursday Still no grant


You most likely will get it tomorrow . Since it is the long weekend it is common that many ppl either take off or work only till noon on Friday.


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

chennaiguy said:


> You most likely will get it tomorrow . Since it is the long weekend it is common that many ppl either take off or work only till noon on Friday.


Ooo dun realise today was a public holiday 

By the way is the visa issued in Australia or they contact the embassy in your home country to issue?


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

How long does it usually take for the clinic to upload the results? I called my clinic where i got the meds done and they say they would upload it after 5 days, usually on the 6th day! Is this how it was for you guys as well?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> How long does it usually take for the clinic to upload the results? I called my clinic where i got the meds done and they say they would upload it after 5 days, usually on the 6th day! Is this how it was for you guys as well?


Honestly bond_bhai,
The upload time differs from clinic to clinic and country to country.
I will advice that you should just take their word for it. 5 days might seem long but it will be here before you know it.

All the Best.


----------



## nsoni (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi surikolluru,

I'm hoping to lodge my application soon and I have a similar query like yours. Do I need to wait for the CO to get the meds done? Or shall I proceed with it before the CO is allocated? The HAP ID will be system-generated anyway. Please advise.





surikolluru said:


> My Health Declarations
> 
> Above link says,
> 
> ...


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

nsoni said:


> Hi surikolluru,
> 
> I'm hoping to lodge my application soon and I have a similar query like yours. Do I need to wait for the CO to get the meds done? Or shall I proceed with it before the CO is allocated? The HAP ID will be system-generated anyway. Please advise.


You should go ahead with medical before CO, this will speed up your process and front loading documents always an advantage with case.


----------



## nsoni (Jan 20, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> You should go ahead with medical before CO, this will speed up your process and front loading documents always an advantage with case.


Thanks for your reply. However, when I was browsing through the MHD link, I came across the following:

_If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application._

Do you still believe I should proceed with the med before the CO is assigned? Please advise.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

nsoni said:


> Thanks for your reply. However, when I was browsing through the MHD link, I came across the following:
> 
> If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.
> 
> Do you still believe I should proceed with the med before the CO is assigned? Please advise.


In your case, just go to the appointed clinic with your TRN and necessary ID's and docs. The clinic will do medicals for you with TRN alone. At the clinic you still get to fill 2 forms which basically collect your medical history.
Best of luck.


----------



## shruti123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everybody,

3 years back I had pleural effusion, which was caused due to Tuberculosis bacteria. I took the medication for 8 months and was completely treated. There are no scars in my pleural effusion, only the cp angle is slightly blunt on one side in the xray. I did not hide any facts and stated in my medical form.

I underwent the test on 20 April and my meds were uploaded on 25th April saying that no further tests are required and the link for medical went off.

But still CO has not contacted me, is it possible that my meds are referred? From my account everything looks normal, "no health checks required....blah blah blah" the health document status is "received".

Please suggest from your experience.

Thanks in anticipation...


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

shruti123 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> 3 years back I had pleural effusion, which was caused due to Tuberculosis bacteria. I took the medication for 8 months and was completely treated. There are no scars in my pleural effusion, only the cp angle is slightly blunt on one side in the xray. I did not hide any facts and stated in my medical form.
> 
> ...


Its been 6weeks since your medicals was uploaded.
It sounds like a referred medical. Welcome to the "referred medical club" mate. It is not an easy wait but we have to wait all the same.
Cheers.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

shruti123 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> 3 years back I had pleural effusion, which was caused due to Tuberculosis bacteria. I took the medication for 8 months and was completely treated. There are no scars in my pleural effusion, only the cp angle is slightly blunt on one side in the xray. I did not hide any facts and stated in my medical form.
> 
> ...



If CO is already assigned to your case then you can email her and request for the status of the medical, only CO can inform you if your medical has been referred or not..


----------



## shruti123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Seema and Msaeed for the reply. I hope all gets well in the end.

Msaeed- No, I have not been assigned CO yet. Is there any indication in your account when a case is referred?

Can a case be referred before coming of CO?


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

semaaustralia said:


> Honestly bond_bhai,
> The upload time differs from clinic to clinic and country to country.
> I will advice that you should just take their word for it. 5 days might seem long but it will be here before you know it.
> 
> All the Best.


Thanks semaaustralia! I guess i don't have a choice other than wait  I had called them up again and they mentioned it might be uploaded in a "day or two"! So, nothing to do other than wait!


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Meds Status?*

How do we know if our meds have been finalised or referred? Is there a way to know for sure if its finalised or not?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> How do we know if our meds have been finalised or referred? Is there a way to know for sure if its finalised or not?


msaeed already said it. The easiest way to know is to mail your CO (if you have one assigned already).


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> msaeed already said it. The easiest way to know is to mail your CO (if you have one assigned already).


When your CO inform your medicals status and it is finalized, you might get your immi grant notifications as of me. 

Best way to assume that your medicals are finalized to observe the medicals link disappear and " No medicals required for this person ....."


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Seniors

I read a few posts in this thread.

can anyone guide me whats the proceedings of medical testing for Subclass 189. 

I visited the approved clinic for Australia Medicals.. They asked me for HAP id. As per my understanding HAP id is given once CO is assigned.

my question here is : can we get our medicals done before lodging the visa or can be done immediately after applying eVisa from immiaccount. I have also read for "eMedical referral letter". 

Also i think form 26 and 160 are mandatory to be carried during medical tests, weather the cliniic can ask for those documents.

I am confused with plenty of information here. Can anyone point me towards right direction please. My end objective here is not to delay things with respect to medicals.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

nsoni said:


> Thanks for your reply. However, when I was browsing through the MHD link, I came across the following:
> 
> _If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application._
> 
> Do you still believe I should proceed with the med before the CO is assigned? Please advise.


Hi nsoni,

Yes I still believe you should go for medical before CO but again it’s depending on your choice. Do you want to receive your grant soon or delay the process? 

Once CO assigned then you will take appointment and result will be uploaded in 3 to 5 days and if in case it referred again add few month (depend case to case)

In my case I did my medical(before CO) in last week of march but hospital suggested for further few test and result came 25may so at least I saved 1 month before CO.

This is my individual suggestion, make your choice.

All the best


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

prgeek001 said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> I read a few posts in this thread.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can complete your medical before or after lodging the visa, please go through the below link which will you better understnding. Hope this will answer your all queries

Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> Thanks semaaustralia! I guess i don't have a choice other than wait  I had called them up again and they mentioned it might be uploaded in a "day or two"! So, nothing to do other than wait!


Well said you don't have any option other thn wait.

wait increases my 4 kg actual weight


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

shruti123 said:


> Thanks Seema and Msaeed for the reply. I hope all gets well in the end.
> 
> Msaeed- No, I have not been assigned CO yet. Is there any indication in your account when a case is referred?
> 
> Can a case be referred before coming of CO?


No :nono: case can not be referred before CO.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

shruti123 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> 3 years back I had pleural effusion, which was caused due to Tuberculosis bacteria. I took the medication for 8 months and was completely treated. There are no scars in my pleural effusion, only the cp angle is slightly blunt on one side in the xray. I did not hide any facts and stated in my medical form.
> 
> ...


from my experience if medical referred document status change to 'Requested'. As you said CO not assigned to your case so might be its same the day you uploaded.


----------



## shruti123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Maq-qatar, for pin pointed replies. Really appreciate the way you are helping people out here. All the best...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

shruti123 said:


> Thanks Maq-qatar, for pin pointed replies. Really appreciate the way you are helping people out here. All the best...


Shruti how are you doing? How's your medicals going?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Does anyone know what this message means ? 

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


It shows the same message since March 30th, I lodged my visa on 3rd April. Does it mean no one is looking at it. Other applicants after me have the message 'No Further medical required....'. Is this something to be worried about?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Does anyone know what this message means ?
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> ...


As you have front loaded all documents , you could not ask your CO about your medicals.
I assume, Your medicals got referred to MOC. Your medicals are taking times to finalize. Wait patiently, you would get your grant soon. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> As you have front loaded all documents , you could not ask your CO about your medicals.
> I assume, Your medicals got referred to MOC. Your medicals are taking times to finalize. Wait patiently, you would get your grant soon. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


What is MOC ? Is this something I need to worry about health-wise ? Or is this a part of the routine process ?

I or my family has no medical condition whatsoever, know to us.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> What is MOC ? Is this something I need to worry about health-wise ? Or is this a part of the routine process ?
> 
> I or my family has no medical condition whatsoever, know to us.


Hi Dear,

MOC is Medical Officer of Commonwealth, sometimes medicals do get reffered, don't worry if no previous medical history, you will sail through smoothly.

All the best.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> MOC is Medical Officer of Commonwealth, sometimes medicals do get reffered, don't worry if no previous medical history, you will sail through smoothly.
> 
> All the best.


Thank you sumy08. But does anyone know of a hard situation where medicals get referred ? Or is it random ?

Any rough estimate how long it might take ?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Thank you sumy08. But does anyone know of a hard situation where medicals get referred ? Or is it random ?
> 
> Any rough estimate how long it might take ?


If a case is referred to MOC, if you look back old posts say 1.5 year back, people were troubled for minimum 2-3 months and it could extend upto or more than 12 months depending on cases. There is an email ID health or something it has, you need to email them and check your status if it was referred to MOC. You look back old posts for email ID.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Same with me as well.just got an email with the statement below.
Looks like I got my meds referred,Wonder if it was due to my BP which was 140/90.wonder how long it will take .
Anyone faced anything similar and how long should I expect now for the grant.

"I am just waiting on the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth to clear your medicals and then that will be the last requirement."

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Thank you sumy08. But does anyone know of a hard situation where medicals get referred ? Or is it random ?
> 
> Any rough estimate how long it might take ?


Hi Again,

Global Health is where Medical Officers of the Commonwealth (MOC)review medical examination forms and results where a panel physician has identified an issue or as required.
MOCs determine whether visa applicants meet Australia’s immigration health requirement, based on reports provided by panel members and specialists. 

Although panel members may directly refer applicants to specialists, the only condition for which such referrals are routinely required is suspected active TB. In general, conditions which are not public health risks and which do not require acute medical care do not
require initiation of specialist referral by the panel physician. In such cases, the medical file should be forwarded to the department for MOC advice regards additional assessment. The advent of electronic medical processing
means that the turnaround time for such advice to be provided to clients is relatively brief.

Pls go through the following for more details & again I would say relax mate, everything is gonna be fine.

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Same with me as well.just got an email with the statement below.
> Looks like I got my meds referred,Wonder if it was due to my BP which was 140/90.wonder how long it will take .
> Anyone faced anything similar and how long should I expect now for the grant.
> 
> ...


Hi 

In your immiaccount what msg does it read for the medicals?


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

My medical was referred to MOC on 1st May and I received an email from CO on 5th June that they are cleared, but keep in mind that my case was of Old Healed TB, and before I my case got referred to MOC it was with my panel clinic until they finished all other tests as per the procedure..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

*@LOVESTMACK*

_I remember typing half and left for an immediate meeting with boss, and when I came back and sawnow , session expired and copy pasted below:_
If a case is referred to MOC, if you look back old posts say 1.5 year back, people were troubled for minimum 2-3 months and it could extend upto or more than 12 months depending on cases. There is an email ID health or something it has, you need to email them and check your status if it was referred to MOC. You look back old posts for email ID. (I have seen many cases from 9-12 months delay too in the forum and if I remember, in the same thread).

No, it is not random cases, but cases where they identify abnormalities! Certainly not random cases. (Not scaring you by the term abnormalities, sometime, it could be something that they do not know whether to pass or fail, maybe due to some drugs or medication you take etc. Or, if they find any early findings of TB/some cells or any such clues, there is possibility that it will be referred, and the cases where one get cleared quickly from MOC is, they identify and say it is not significant and so they get cleared quickly. It doesn't mean every cases are quick, however, seeing people's experience here in this thread some 1.5 year back, 90% cases were deferred so much. But, most cases, outcome, they will be advised to do some more tests if required and or do some cure for any findings they provide and again take medical and then go for visa, but they will not reject unless it is HIV and or TB very active in body which may not be immediately curable or say won't be cured at all).

Random cases are the term for "Job verification against the claims made by applicant" and not for Medicals.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Hi In your immiaccount what msg does it read for the medicals?


 No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


So, I guess the message shown does not have anything related to the referral of the medicals.... since, your medicals are referred but it read 'No health exams reqd...'.???


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


Hello jaideepf1407,
Why dont you edit your signature properly. I think its neater that way.
I mean put your timeline into your signature.
The wait for medicals continues.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Hello jaideepf1407, Why dont you edit your signature properly. I think its neater that way. I mean put your timeline into your signature. The wait for medicals continues.


There's no sign option in the Expat Forum IOS app,only position option and it looks like I type it out every time.😊

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> There's no sign option in the Expat Forum IOS app,only position option and it looks like I type it out every time.😊
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


That explains it then.
I edited mine on the web browser.

Cheers mate.


----------



## GoodFella (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

My meds got referred on 16th May-2014. 

As per my CO there is a backlog. Do you have any idea MOC's are assessing cases of which date currently?


----------



## saggy84 (Oct 2, 2013)

hi,

My medical was refered for sputum test on 10th feb,14. Then I submitted my test report on 25th april. Got a mail from co to keep patience as it is waiting for moc clearance. Now it is 6th week still waiting. anyone have any idea about waiting period.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

GoodFella said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> My meds got referred on 16th May-2014.
> 
> As per my CO there is a backlog. Do you have any idea MOC's are assessing cases of which date currently?


COs always tell that it may takes 3-4 months. However, medicals are cleared around 45 days.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

saggy84 said:


> hi,
> 
> My medical was refered for sputum test on 10th feb,14. Then I submitted my test report on 25th april. Got a mail from co to keep patience as it is waiting for moc clearance. Now it is 6th week still waiting. anyone have any idea about waiting period.


as 10th feb it was referred for sputum test, when you have submitted your medical first time?

You can drop an email to your CO asking for the status of your medical as its already 6 week but if you have already sent email you don't have any option other thn wait.

Hope your medical get clear soon .


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> COs always tell that it may takes 3-4 months. However, medicals are cleared around 45 days.


Hi mithu,

as i can see from your timeline your medical referred on 28 july and cleared in sep. have you been asked for any further test during this time span?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Hi mithu,
> 
> as i can see from your timeline your medical referred on 28 july and cleared in sep. have you been asked for any further test during this time span?


Thanks maq_qatar, no , they did not ask for further test.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Can we get our medical's done without HAP id generated by CO. If yes, then how it can be done.

thanks


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

prgeek001 said:


> Can we get our medical's done without HAP id generated by CO. If yes, then how it can be done.
> 
> thanks


You can complete your medical before or after lodging the visa, please go through the below link which will give you better understnding. Hope this will answer your all queries

Arranging a Health Examination

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> You can complete your medical before or after lodging the visa, please go through the below link which will give you better understnding. Hope this will answer your all queries
> 
> Arranging a Health Examination
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks for the link. 

I have completed "My Health Decelerations" online form and got the HAP id. Just to confirm once again. Is it advisable to get medicals done before lodging visa application

Thanks for confirming.:help:


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

prgeek001 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I have completed "My Health Decelerations" online form and got the HAP id. Just to confirm once again. Is it advisable to get medicals done before lodging visa application
> 
> Thanks for confirming.:help:


It’s your choice mate but still I can see you haven't lodge your visa. I would suggest you first concentrate on visa and other documents. Once you lodge Visa it will take 4 to 8 week to assign CO so you can finish all PCC and medical in that period.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

question for those who were referred. How soon did you know you were referred, and how did you know (received an email for instance) ?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> question for those who were referred. How soon did you know you were referred, and how did you know (received an email for instance) ?


Got a mail within a weeks time.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Got a mail within a weeks time.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


so if the last person of all applicants on my application had their medicals uploaded on May 28th, it means we're all clear?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> so if the last person of all applicants on my application had their medicals uploaded on May 28th, it means we're all clear?


No, some time they did not inform either you have to write them or call them for your medical status.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> so if the last person of all applicants on my application had their medicals uploaded on May 28th, it means we're all clear?


You may have to Query your CO

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## saggy84 (Oct 2, 2013)

my initial medical was done around 25th of jan,14. then I got a mail from Global Health for further testing. CO did not sent me any mail. Then after further tests I have submitted the reports on 18th april and updated in medilink on 25th april.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> Hey guys.. what diseases' detection the x-ray is used for in medicals? Also, what do they check through blood and urine apart from sugar?


Xray for detecting TB (Tuberculosis) in lungs.

Blood test/urine - HIV +ve detection.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Xray for detecting TB (Tuberculosis) in lungs.
> 
> Blood test/urine - HIV +ve detection.


urine is for albumin, pus, sugar .....etc.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> Hey guys.. what diseases' detection the x-ray is used for in medicals? Also, what do they check through blood and urine apart from sugar?


Also, hepatitis from blood sample.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

saggy84 said:


> my initial medical was done around 25th of jan,14. then I got a mail from Global Health for further testing. CO did not sent me any mail. Then after further tests I have submitted the reports on 18th april and updated in medilink on 25th april.


Thanks saggy for replying with your details.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> Do they care about muscular related issues like backache etc? I don't know in Aus PR's case if x-rays are used to detect those things. Generally I have heard that they are concerned about more serious ailments only.
> 
> Just wondering.. if there's an ailment found, do they give a chance to the applicant by asking to follow some medication or do they reject the PR visa right away? Any idea?


They do not reject visa unless HIV+ve and or TB is highly active.

Otherwise, if it is all detected little or so, I think they give sometime for medication.
*
ExPatriate* - please correct me if I am wrong or missing something.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

jre05 said:


> They do not reject visa unless HIV+ve and or TB is highly active.
> 
> Otherwise, if it is all detected little or so, I think they give sometime for medication.
> *
> ExPatriate* - please correct me if I am wrong or missing something.


Medical is a gray area however as long as you do not have - besides the major diseases - something serious affecting ADL (activities of daily life) you're fine.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> Do they care about muscular related issues like backache etc? I don't know in Aus PR's case if x-rays are used to detect those things. Generally I have heard that they are concerned about more serious ailments only.
> 
> Just wondering.. if there's an ailment found, do they give a chance to the applicant by asking to follow some medication or do they reject the PR visa right away? Any idea?


Hi,

Jre05 and TheExpatriate is correct

Please go through the below link, this will answer your all queries 

Assessment of Health Examination Results

Good Luck


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

My brother's medicals were done on the 16th June and results were completed and submitted to DIBP on the 17th ( according to eMedical portal). 

The eportal status still says " requested " next to Health. How do we know if his meds are finalized or referred? If not referred, what's the current processing time for meds to get finalized upon submission to DIBP? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My brother's medicals were done on the 16th June and results were completed and submitted to DIBP on the 17th ( according to eMedical portal).
> 
> ...


Status will change after day or two. Just wait for 2 days.

By that status you will never know if medical referred. If co is allocated then you can write an email after 10 or 15 day for status.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Status will change after day or two. Just wait for 2 days.
> 
> By that status you will never know if medical referred. If co is allocated then you can write an email after 10 or 15 day for status.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


thanks for the response. btw, i noticed that the organize health.. link has disappeared on his evisa page. Does this mean meds are cleared or does it mean nothing?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My brother's medicals were done on the 16th June and results were completed and submitted to DIBP on the 17th ( according to eMedical portal).
> 
> ...


Forget about requested. Did the "arrange medical checks" link disappear?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

AbbasHosseini said:


> thanks for the response. btw, i noticed that the organize health.. link has disappeared on his evisa page. Does this mean meds are cleared or does it mean nothing?


This means medical has been submitted by hospital

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## AbbasHosseini (Oct 9, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Forget about requested. Did the "arrange medical checks" link disappear?


Yeah it has disappeared and there is now a statement saying No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on ... etc


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

AbbasHosseini said:


> Yeah it has disappeared and there is now a statement saying No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on ... etc


then it's uploaded ..... now one of the following will happen

1- CO will OK them

OR

2- CO will refer them to MOC, in such case

2.a MOC will OK them
2.b MOC will ask for further checks and decide accordingly


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> then it's uploaded ..... now one of the following will happen 1- CO will OK them OR 2- CO will refer them to MOC, in such case 2.a MOC will OK them 2.b MOC will ask for further checks and decide accordingly


Acopeding to CO ,they are waiting for MOC to clear my meds.Anyone has present waiting times for MOC processing.
It's been a couple of weeks since my meds were refferred.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Acopeding to CO ,they are waiting for MOC to clear my meds.Anyone has present waiting times for MOC processing.
> It's been a couple of weeks since my meds were refferred.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


could take up to 6 months


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> could take up to 6 months


Don't think so.CO mentioned that they usually process quickly but they may be experiencing a backlog at the present.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Don't think so.CO mentioned that they usually process quickly but they may be experiencing a backlog at the present.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


I read somewhere they are backlogged at the time being


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

numair_fadlullah said:


> Hi
> 
> I had applied for 175 visa...My wife went through the health assessment and I submitted the results online. Now the online inquiry page says 'Further medical results referred' agnst her medicals.  I am worried about what it means  Have any of you had this phase during your assessment? How long does it take to finalise the medical after this phase? Any idea? anyone?
> 
> Numair


Hi,

I have completed my medicals yesterday, but not yet lodged my visa. The doctor told me my infant kid might be referred (almost sure) for some scans related to his heart (a tiny VSD in heart).
Now the question is, will the Australian Authorities keep my medical file in "Inactive or Suspended" state till I lodge my visa (basically till the time I pay the fee  ) and only then they will "Resume" 
my medical file and then "refer" if need arises.

I am asking this question with the assumption, that, why would any authority start working on my case (be it processing related to medicals or be it processing related to visa, or whatever) till the time I pay the visa fee.
If my understanding of the above statement is wrong, then will the "referral of medicals" is a parallel and independent activity? Logically speaking, if an applicant just files for medicals and gets the service from the 
medical authorities and do not pay the visa fee and for somereason backouts from filing the visa application, dont you think it is a waste of time for the authorities.

I am only trying to understand how the whole process work. What is the flow involved? How are the medicals processing and visa processing connected?

Thanks for bearing with me. Please excuse me if I am sounding too dumb.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sandeepsastry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have completed my medicals yesterday, but not yet lodged my visa. The doctor told me my infant kid might be referred (almost sure) for some scans related to his heart (a tiny VSD in heart).
> Now the question is, will the Australian Authorities keep my medical file in "Inactive or Suspended" state till I lodge my visa (basically till the time I pay the fee  ) and only then they will "Resume"
> ...




As simple as that : No decision re your medicals will be done until your CO is allocated.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

sandeepsastry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have completed my medicals yesterday, but not yet lodged my visa. The doctor told me my infant kid might be referred (almost sure) for some scans related to his heart (a tiny VSD in heart).
> Now the question is, will the Australian Authorities keep my medical file in "Inactive or Suspended" state till I lodge my visa (basically till the time I pay the fee  ) and only then they will "Resume"
> ...


please read the below link for your query

Arranging a Health Examination

it has mentioned there

*You will not be advised of your results until after you have lodged a visa application. If a significant health condition is identified by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth as part of the immigration health assessment process, a final opinion on your case will also not be provided until you have lodged a visa application.*


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> I read somewhere they are backlogged at the time being


I received an email from my co for backlog


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine got referred on May 1st and were cleared on June 5..


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

msaeed said:


> Mine got referred on May 1st and were cleared on June 5..


Did you get to know the reason why your meds got referred .
Am still not sure why.Did MOC contact you for further meds.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> How and when did you come to know after uploading medicals that they have been referred?


Was informed by CO.Nothing in my emedical status.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Was informed by CO.Nothing in my emedical status.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


How long after your medical were you informed by CO?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Zolter said:


> How long after your medical were you informed by CO?


In a few days.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

*Should emedical informaton sheet be uploaded in the application*

Hi Guys,

I have got my medicals done on 16th June. Now on the evisa site the link for organising medicals has disappeared. Instead, it says: *"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."*

Now I checked the URL:https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient 

and downloaded e-medical information sheet. It says that my emedical case has been submitted to DIBP.
It also says: "If you have not yet lodged a visa application, you must provide the health identifier on the top of this letter (i.e.
HAP ID) to DIBP. *It is recommended that you also submit this letter together with your application form when it is
lodged. Please make sure that you attach this letter to your visa application before submitting the form to DIBP. This will
facilitate processing of your visa application."*

Now I have already paid the* fees (my understanding is that visa lodging means paying the fees). There is a 'Attach Document'* link active against *'Health, Evidence of'*. *So should I upload this e-medical information sheet under the dropdown* *'Letter statement Hospital'*


----------



## vkaushal (Jun 24, 2014)

hi folks,
can someone suggest having a heart trouble can create a problem in medicals?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

vkaushal said:


> hi folks,
> can someone suggest having a heart trouble can create a problem in medicals?


what kind of heart trouble?


----------



## vkaushal (Jun 24, 2014)

engioplasty/stunt in heart


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

vkaushal said:


> engioplasty/stunt in heart


No idea vkaushal, hope other folk enlighten you


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Bhasker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my medicals done on 16th June. Now on the evisa site the link for organising medicals has disappeared. Instead, it says: *"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."*
> 
> ...


Hi Bhasker, 

If you have already lodged visa no need to worry as these status not accurrate but same time upload same in 'Health, Evidence of' and once CO assigned send him/her by email.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

I got my Grant on 19th June after my medicals got cleared from MOC on 5th June..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

vkaushal said:


> hi folks,
> can someone suggest having a heart trouble can create a problem in medicals?


If there is any Symptomatic or evidence of cardiac failure, your panel doctors would send you for Cardiology opinion and your echocardiography is required.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I got my Grant on 19th June after my medicals got cleared from MOC on 5th June..


Great...i am very happy for you msaeed...heartly congrats to you and your family and wish you all the best for future life.

Keep in touch

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## alb (Feb 27, 2012)

hi guys,

can someone please tell me how to get a HAP ID *after* application is lodged ? Or must I wait for CO to give it to me


----------



## vkaushal (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry my mistake....


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Has anyone cleared their medicals after being referred to the MOC recently.Just trying to get an approximate waiting period .

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Has anyone cleared their medicals after being referred to the MOC recently.Just trying to get an approximate waiting period . Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


My signature tells the story.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

chennaiguy said:


> My signature tells the story.


Thanks Mate .Btw did your medical status reflect that your meds were referred or did the CO inform you.
Did you get to know why it was referred?
I'm not too sure why my meds have been referred.Did your CO update you with any information about your Medicals.
Appreciate your inputs

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

alb said:


> hi guys,
> 
> can someone please tell me how to get a HAP ID *after* application is lodged ? Or must I wait for CO to give it to me


You must have button called 'organise your health exam' in you evisa login. Just click there and answer few queries related to your health and submit, system would generate your hap id and print it. Look for the panel dr. from immi site and go for medical exam with hap id letter.

document frontloading is always preferable for speedy grant


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Thanks Mate .Btw did your medical status reflect that your meds were referred or did the CO inform you.
> Did you get to know why it was referred?
> I'm not too sure why my meds have been referred.Did your CO update you with any information about your Medicals.
> Appreciate your inputs
> ...


by looking at your medical status in evisa you will never know if your medical is referred until your CO inform you or you call them for medical status.

medical can be referred without ny reason as some of the CO not aware of medical term used in medical reports and I heard some hospital clearly mention regarding medical test result with medical terms and some used medical terms only.

Don't worry, if you do not hve ny history you will be through


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> by looking at your medical status in evisa you will never know if your medical is referred until your CO inform you or you call them for medical status. medical can be referred without ny reason as some of the CO not aware of medical term used in medical reports and I heard some hospital clearly mention regarding medical test result with medical terms and some used medical terms only. Don't worry, if you do not hve ny history you will be through


Thanks Maq.
Was wondering why my Meds got refferred.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Guys, a question is making me wonder. 

As I know medical is graded by panel doctor after you medical is done. And if my medical is graded as B and uploaded before CO allocation, does my medical get referred or it has to wait till CO comes in?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Guys, a question is making me wonder.
> 
> As I know medical is graded by panel doctor after you medical is done. And if my medical is graded as B and uploaded before CO allocation, does my medical get referred or it has to wait till CO comes in?


There is nothing in hand of CO about your Medicals. So, if your medicals graded B, it would be referred to MOC automatically after uploaded by panel doctor / Clinic.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Thanks Maq.
> Was wondering why my Meds got refferred.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


My medicals were Auto referred and after 45 days Auto cleared. I am using term "Auto " as both date were Australian week-end dates.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Makes sense.Thanks for the inputs .Will wait for a couple of weeks and confirm with CO once again.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## khansahab (Jun 15, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> by looking at your medical status in evisa you will never know if your medical is referred until your CO inform you or you call them for medical status.
> 
> medical can be referred without ny reason as some of the CO not aware of medical term used in medical reports and I heard some hospital clearly mention regarding medical test result with medical terms and some used medical terms only.
> 
> Don't worry, if you do not hve ny history you will be through


Maq_qatar, can you please tell me what date did u underwent your medicals? and then what date were they referred or what date did your CO send you the mail that the medicals have been referred?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

khansahab said:


> Maq_qatar, can you please tell me what date did u underwent your medicals? and then what date were they referred or what date did your CO send you the mail that the medicals have been referred?


Normally it is referred within a few days (Maybe 2days) of your medicals. Actually it should be immediately it gets into the system (for B graded medical). But the time taken by clinics to upload the medical report differs from clinic to clinic. So, Maq_qatar's time might not be helpful for your case except you are using the same clinic and the results are uploaded at the same time it took for Maq_qatar.
Simply put, all cases are different. You can only have a rough idea.

HTH.


----------



## khansahab (Jun 15, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Normally it is referred within a few days (Maybe 2days) of your medicals. Actually it should be immediately it gets into the system (for B graded medical). But the time taken by clinics to upload the medical report differs from clinic to clinic. So, Maq_qatar's time might not be helpful for your case except you are using the same clinic and the results are uploaded at the same time it took for Maq_qatar.
> Simply put, all cases are different. You can only have a rough idea.
> 
> HTH.


Hmm. My meds were uploaded (sent to DIBP) on the 9th but my CO emailed me on 23rd that the meds have been referred. I was wondering when exactly were they referred and what took them so long to take a decision as to whether to refer them or not?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@semaaustralia: Can you point to a link or webpage where it is explained in detail about the grading of medicals ? I am struggling to understand how to know if my medicals were referred. Any links or pointers would be very helpful.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> @semaaustralia: Can you point to a link or webpage where it is explained in detail about the grading of medicals ? I am struggling to understand how to know if my medicals were referred. Any links or pointers would be very helpful.



Hello lovetosmack,
Read this long book carefully. 
http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@mithu93ku: Sorry dude. I thought you'd have slept by now. What is keeping you awake at this time ? Isn't it too late for you ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> @mithu93ku: Sorry dude. I thought you'd have slept by now. What is keeping you awake at this time ? Isn't it too late for you ?


ha ha ha. Football world-cup is going on!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome.. How's your life ? You are one of the very few members who still lingers around here. Especially the form80 & medical questions. I really appreciate it. Great work. How's your new life there ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Awesome.. How's your life ? You are one of the very few members who still lingers around here. Especially the form80 & medical questions. I really appreciate it. Great work. How's your new life there ?


I have just complete my initial entry and now here in Dhaka.


----------



## monte1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Queries regarding MOC*

Hi all,

I guess this forum answers to all medical related queries which even COs can refer to. Thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences.

Though I got answers to all my questions somewhere or the other, but some answers left me confused. It would be great if you guys can help me with my below queries.

1. Are all Graded 'B' medicals automatically referred to MOC, even before a CO is assigned?

2. How much time MOC take, (from the day they receive the referred medical) to ask applicant to carry out more medical tests, if required.

I have been waiting for two months and not even the CO is assigned, I was trying to speculate what could be the reasons and how much time it might take if my case is referred to MOC.

Thanks
Monte


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

monte1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I guess this forum answers to all medical related queries which even COs can refer to. Thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences.
> 
> ...


How'd you know your medicals were referred even before a CO was assigned ?


----------



## monte1 (Apr 8, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> How'd you know your medicals were referred even before a CO was assigned ?


No, I don't know if my medicals have been referred or not. 

Since its been two months and not been contacted by anybody after the lodgement, I was guessing, that what if my case has been graded and 'B' and gone straightaway to MOC. 

So I asked, if graded 'B' medicals directly go to MOC?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> There is nothing in hand of CO about your Medicals. So, if your medicals graded B, it would be referred to MOC automatically after uploaded by panel doctor / Clinic.


This is a good news then. 

Further question: if it is auto referred to MOC even before CO allocation, who gonna reach out to you for further test if there is any required? Would the panel doctor share the report of your medicals with you?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> This is a good news then.
> 
> Further question: if it is auto referred to MOC even before CO allocation, who gonna reach out to you for further test if there is any required? Would the panel doctor share the report of your medicals with you?


Aa far as I know MOC will contact you. Normally hospitals are not allowed to share medical reports but some hospital/doctors can share medical result, its depend.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

monte1 said:


> No, I don't know if my medicals have been referred or not.
> 
> Since its been two months and not been contacted by anybody after the lodgement, I was guessing, that what if my case has been graded and 'B' and gone straightaway to MOC.
> 
> So I asked, if graded 'B' medicals directly go to MOC?



If two month is over I would suggest you contact them for update.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Aa far as I know MOC will contact you. Normally hospitals are not allowed to share medical reports but some hospital/doctors can share medical result, its depend.


Thnx for the response. I thought my medical referral would be dealt only after the allocation of CO.

I think I should now speed up my medical test and hopefully gets cleared before CO allocation thus saving a lot of time. Thank you guys for your response.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi,

My medical cleared today(30-Jun-14) which was referred on 25-May-14, I hope my grant is around the corner.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Hi, My medical cleared today(30-Jun-14) which was referred on 25-May-14, I hope my grant is around the corner.


189 or 190


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> 189 or 190


189

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> 189 Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


I would say by the end of July given the 190 backlog having higher priority at the moment


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> 189 Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


On another thought, since they asked you for sec vac pay, you will get it in a day or two from paying


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> On another thought, since they asked you for sec vac pay, you will get it in a day or two from paying



I m also expecting the same..lets hope for the best.

Thanks bro

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Hi, My medical cleared today(30-Jun-14) which was referred on 25-May-14, I hope my grant is around the corner.


Hi Maq,Did CO contact you about the meds or did you get a mail from MOC.Just curious.waiting for mine to clear as well

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Maq,Did CO contact you about the meds or did you get a mail from MOC.Just curious.waiting for mine to clear as well
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


I did not receive anything from MOC, my medical was auto referred as it was graded B due to medical history and inform by my CO

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> I did not receive anything from MOC, my medical was auto referred as it was graded B due to medical history and inform by my CO Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi Maq,
I think mine got Auto referred for the same reason.Hopefully will get an answer by next week.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Maq,
> I think mine got Auto referred for the same reason.Hopefully will get an answer by next week.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


Hope your medical clear soon

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## monte1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*CO contact*

Hi maq,

Thanks for sharing your details.

Can you please tell that how many times your CO contacted you. The first time was on 1st May then you said that CO told you that your meds are referred, when did he contact you for that?

Any other time he contacted you, or gave a reply to your query?

I know I am asking too much, but it would be of great help in understanding the process.

Thanks


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

One query.

I completed my medical for entire family.

Today I noticed that 'Organize your helth examinations' link disappeared for 2 family members.
However, still visible for my spouse.

*What does this disappearance of link mean ?? Cleared by system ??*

*I believe meds not uploaded for my spouse hence can still see the link.*


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

monte1 said:


> Hi maq,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your details.
> 
> ...



You are more than welcome for any query and i would be happy if i can help you in any regards,

I was asked to submit medical on 1-May-2014. I submitted my medical on 25-May and my CO replied on 28-May that he is waiting for my medical to be cleared from MOC. 

I received email on 30-Jun-14 for medical clearence.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> One query.
> 
> I completed my medical for entire family.
> 
> ...


If this link disappered means medical result have been uploaded by hospital to your account. 

You can check with your hospital regardiing your spouse medical.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> If this link disappered means medical result have been uploaded by hospital to your account.
> 
> You can check with your hospital regardiing your spouse medical.


*Ok. Then where can you see if medical got referred ??*


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

My medicals have been uploaded on 3rd June, the link organize your medicals has disappeared but since the CO was assigned the 'Health, Evidence of - Medical Clearance' is under 'Required' status (since 19 June). What does this mean? Does this mean the MO has not yet confirmed the clearance or is it just related with the system update and there is nothing to worry about?

Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> *Ok. Then where can you see if medical got referred ??*


you can not know about referred medical by looking at immi account until your CO inform you


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

enida said:


> My medicals have been uploaded on 3rd June, the link organize your medicals has disappeared but since the CO was assigned the 'Health, Evidence of - Medical Clearance' is under 'Required' status (since 19 June). What does this mean? Does this mean the MO has not yet confirmed the clearance or is it just related with the system update and there is nothing to worry about?
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.


Nothing to worry enida, in my case after clearence of medical still link says 'Requested'


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Nothing to worry enida, in my case after clearence of medical still link says 'Requested'


Thank you maq_qatar. I wish you get a speedy 'Golden e-mail'. 
Good luck,


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> you can not know about referred medical by looking at immi account until your CO inform you


Thanks!!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> My medical cleared today(30-Jun-14) which was referred on 25-May-14, I hope my grant is around the corner.


Yeah, I see it is coming soon. 

Btw, did your CO ask for pay slips, tax returns as a part of employment proof?


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Has anyone history of Tuberculosis? I have but i am totally recovered now. 
I am little worried about my medical


----------



## monte1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Thanks*

I was asked to submit medical on 1-May-2014. I submitted my medical on 25-May and my CO replied on 28-May that he is waiting for my medical to be cleared from MOC. 

I received email on 30-Jun-14 for medical clearence.[/QUOTE]

Thanks maq,

for taking your time out 

All the wishes ...

Regards


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

enida said:


> My medicals have been uploaded on 3rd June, the link organize your medicals has disappeared but since the CO was assigned the 'Health, Evidence of - Medical Clearance' is under 'Required' status (since 19 June). What does this mean? Does this mean the MO has not yet confirmed the clearance or is it just related with the system update and there is nothing to worry about?
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.


I have read in many a posts about the status of medical being "Required" and "Received" which from my personal experience I came to know is of no significance.

I had not front loaded my medicals like many of the forum member and waited patiently for the CO to request for my medicals. And when I received the medical request, a month prior to that my wife had undergone a surgery, so when I was asked for medicals I was scared and was skeptical if it would pass.

During the medical examination I showed the doctor her discharge summary which stated that she was fit and the doctor wrote on the medical form that she had the surgery and was discharged "fit".

I waited for a few days for the clinic to upload the medicals and when I checked my immi account, I noticed that "No health......" was stated in all our medical links but the status was "Required". I waited for the status to change to "received", however it did not. A few days later, I mailed my CO regarding the status of my application. I did not receive any reply from her for two days, on the third day I saw my grant mail.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

monte1 said:


> I was asked to submit medical on 1-May-2014. I submitted my medical on 25-May and my CO replied on 28-May that he is waiting for my medical to be cleared from MOC.
> 
> I received email on 30-Jun-14 for medical clearence.


Thanks maq,

for taking your time out 

All the wishes ...

Regards[/QUOTE]

@monte_1: Any suggestions for speeding up medical referrals ? I guess mine have been automatically referred. For everyone else in the forum, it says 'No health exam required'.

But for mine till today it reads


> 'The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.'




Any ideas ?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

monte1 said:


> I was asked to submit medical on 1-May-2014. I submitted my medical on 25-May and my CO replied on 28-May that he is waiting for my medical to be cleared from MOC. I received email on 30-Jun-14 for medical clearence.


 Thanks maq, for taking your time out  All the wishes ... Regards[/QUOTE]
Hi Monte thanks for sharing the Info.
Looks like the MOC processing time is approximately a month once the Meds have been referred .

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Thanks maq,
> 
> for taking your time out
> 
> ...


Any suggestions for speeding up medical referrals ? I guess mine have been automatically referred. For everyone else in the forum, it says 'No health exam required'.

But for mine till today it reads 


> 'The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.'


Anyone ?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Yeah, I see it is coming soon.
> 
> Btw, did your CO ask for pay slips, tax returns as a part of employment proof?


No, my CO ask for only Medical/PCC/ELC


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Any suggestions for speeding up medical referrals ? I guess mine have been automatically referred. For everyone else in the forum, it says 'No health exam required'.
> 
> But for mine till today it reads
> 
> ...


Hi lovetosmack,

evisa a/c status is useless, don't follow that. Even I received email from my CO that my medical is cleared by MOC and my all requirement met he is only waiting for ELC payement but still medical is requested and form 80 link appeared *Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant * which i had submitted more thn month before.

As per my analysis and forum feedback medical suppose to be clear in minimum 45 days(if further test not required).once your medical referred you don't have any choice other thn wait.

Good luck


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Hi lovetosmack,
> 
> evisa a/c status is useless, don't follow that. Even I received email from my CO that my medical is cleared by MOC and my all requirement met he is only waiting for ELC payement but still medical is requested and form 80 link appeared *Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant * which i had submitted more thn month before.
> 
> ...


Same thing with me too. I uploaded form80 long ago, still the link doesn't disappear. Also, similar situation for both of us in medicals.

I'll wait until CO allocation & take it up with him/her. Thanks for your support.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Same thing with me too. I uploaded form80 long ago, still the link doesn't disappear. Also, similar situation for both of us in medicals.
> 
> I'll wait until CO allocation & take it up with him/her. Thanks for your support.


btw I was in impression that you already got the grant long time before, I think I was confuse between two forum members. anyways hope soon you will receive your grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

Zolter said:


> I have read in many a posts about the status of medical being "Required" and "Received" which from my personal experience I came to know is of no significance.
> 
> I had not front loaded my medicals like many of the forum member and waited patiently for the CO to request for my medicals. And when I received the medical request, a month prior to that my wife had undergone a surgery, so when I was asked for medicals I was scared and was skeptical if it would pass.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> No, my CO ask for only Medical/PCC/ELC


So, what emplyment related documents did you upload then?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> So, what emplyment related documents did you upload then?


I uploaded all possible document exp letter, appraisal letter, tax proof, salary certificate, pay slip, service certificate, relieving letter


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

***GRANT***

Most awaiting email received in my inbox and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks and good luck to everyone

*

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Any suggestions for speeding up medical referrals ? I guess mine have been automatically referred. For everyone else in the forum, it says 'No health exam required'.
> 
> But for mine till today it reads
> 
> ...


Lovestock, not sure if ur signature is up to date. It seems like you do not have CO allocated yet but medical already referred automatically. I hope I could do medicals next week.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> ***GRANT***
> 
> Most awaiting email received in my inbox and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks and good luck to everyone
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy.
All the best in OZ.
Please update your signature.

Cheers.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> ***GRANT***
> 
> Most awaiting email received in my inbox and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks and good luck to everyone
> 
> ...


*Congrats Maq_Qatar !
Please share the details on ELC VAC2 payment, you had said you would provide the updates. Thanks.*


----------



## monte1 (Apr 8, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> ***GRANT***
> 
> Most awaiting email received in my inbox and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks and good luck to everyone
> 
> ...


Congrats maq, you have earned it. Thanks for being around and helping so much.

I saw your grant post first and then the question you asked. I guess now you are not looking for an answer.

Enjoy your grant and party hard.

Best wishes for your future...


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

maq_qatar said:


> ***GRANT***
> 
> Most awaiting email received in my inbox and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks and good luck to everyone
> 
> ...


Dear maq, Congrats! All the best and thanks for all the help you are offering around in this forum. Hope you continue to hang around helping the newbies


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> *Congrats Maq_Qatar !
> Please share the details on ELC VAC2 payment, you had said you would provide the updates. Thanks.*


Thanks dear,

Yes this is the update, after payment I received the grant.

I paid in one shot by credit card using the same wesite postbillpay.com.au and sent receipt to my CO. I was not asked anything after that.

Good Luck


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

monte1 said:


> Congrats maq, you have earned it. Thanks for being around and helping so much.
> 
> I saw your grant post first and then the question you asked. I guess now you are not looking for an answer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your wishes mate.

Hope will be blessed with grant soon.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> Dear maq, Congrats! All the best and thanks for all the help you are offering around in this forum. Hope you continue to hang around helping the newbies


Thanks bhai,

Sure I will be continue with forum queries and may be i will come up with many queries after visa grant suggession. 

This forum played a major role in my success :whoo:.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Congrats buddy.
> All the best in OZ.
> Please update your signature.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks Dear, I hope your grant is on the way :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

It's been over a month now tab my Meds were referred.So far no contact from MOC and neither have they cleared my meds as per CO.
Was wondering if they will ask me to go for further Medicals or will the just directly clear my Meds .
Has anyone had the MOC contacting them soon after Meds were referred for further tests?

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> It's been over a month now tab my Meds were referred.So far no contact from MOC and neither have they cleared my meds as per CO.
> Was wondering if they will ask me to go for further Medicals or will the just directly clear my Meds .
> Has anyone had the MOC contacting them soon after Meds were referred for further tests?
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


Hi Jaideep, if you don't mind sharing why your meds were referred? Did your CO tell you that your meds have been referred or your physician told you that it's graded B?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

rashe_12 said:


> Hi Jaideep, if you don't mind sharing why your meds were referred? Did your CO tell you that your meds have been referred or your physician told you that it's graded B?


6th of June.I was informed by CO that only my meds were remaining to be cleared by MOC.

I'm not sure why my Meds were referred and neither has my CO given any reason.Am planning to drop a mail by next week .

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> 6th of June.I was informed by CO that only my meds were remaining to be cleared by MOC.
> 
> I'm not sure why my Meds were referred and neither has my CO given any reason.Am planning to drop a mail by next week .
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


Soon you will receive from co about your grant

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi guys,
Need your help regarding medicals.
1. 20 years back I had TB. Last week I consulted a doctor to check if there is any mark left in my lungs. After XRay doctor told me that my XRay is clear and he couldn't see any scar, but while doing medical they take bigger XRay. On asking if I say no to the question "do u ever had TB...?" He said that I must not hide anything. What should I do? I fear that saying yes will elongate the process or will lower my chances to get visa.
2. I take whey protein which has creatine monohydrate. Although I have stopped taking that for the past week. Do u think that will interfere with the blood/urine results?

Thanks in advance


----------



## willtran (Jul 12, 2014)

don't worry so much. Everything will be alright


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

gsingh said:


> Hi guys,
> Need your help regarding medicals.
> 1. 20 years back I had TB. Last week I consulted a doctor to check if there is any mark left in my lungs. After XRay doctor told me that my XRay is clear and he couldn't see any scar, but while doing medical they take bigger XRay. On asking if I say no to the question "do u ever had TB...?" He said that I must not hide anything. What should I do? I fear that saying yes will elongate the process or will lower my chances to get visa.
> 2. I take whey protein which has creatine monohydrate. Although I have stopped taking that for the past week. Do u think that will interfere with the blood/urine results?
> ...


It is advisable that you should declare your medicals histories and issues to panel doctors/ clinic without any hesitations. Otherwise, you may face critical situations sooner or later for breaching Visa conditions as described in DIBP websites. Hope you would understand What I am trying to say you.


----------



## ayesha85 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi,

I have done my medicals on 5th july. Today morning the link "Organize your health" disappeared.
"No health examination required" is written there.
Does it means my medicals are clear?

Regards,
Ayesha


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

ayesha85 said:


> Hi, I have done my medicals on 5th july. Today morning the link "Organize your health" disappeared. "No health examination required" is written there. Does it means my medicals are clear? Regards, Ayesha


No .it just means that the clinic has uploaded your results .If there is any issue with your meds then CO will contact you shortly .

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ayesha85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done my medicals on 5th july. Today morning the link "Organize your health" disappeared.
> "No health examination required" is written there.
> ...


Yes !


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

gsingh said:


> Hi guys,
> Need your help regarding medicals.
> 1. 20 years back I had TB. Last week I consulted a doctor to check if there is any mark left in my lungs. After XRay doctor told me that my XRay is clear and he couldn't see any scar, but while doing medical they take bigger XRay. On asking if I say no to the question "do u ever had TB...?" He said that I must not hide anything. What should I do? I fear that saying yes will elongate the process or will lower my chances to get visa.
> 2. I take whey protein which has creatine monohydrate. Although I have stopped taking that for the past week. Do u think that will interfere with the blood/urine results?
> ...


My advice is to clearly declare that you had TB 20 years ago and now you are cured and without disease, never ever think of hiding your TB history because if some how they see the symptoms like scars then they will deduce that it is an active one as you have not declared it in your medical forms..


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

gsingh said:


> Hi guys,
> Need your help regarding medicals.
> 1. 20 years back I had TB. Last week I consulted a doctor to check if there is any mark left in my lungs. After XRay doctor told me that my XRay is clear and he couldn't see any scar, but while doing medical they take bigger XRay. On asking if I say no to the question "do u ever had TB...?" He said that I must not hide anything. What should I do? I fear that saying yes will elongate the process or will lower my chances to get visa.
> 2. I take whey protein which has creatine monohydrate. Although I have stopped taking that for the past week. Do u think that will interfere with the blood/urine results?
> ...


I would also suggest the same as other folks, do not hide anything. Declare your history of TB is always better because they will treat as inactive TB.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Yes !


Hi Mithu,
Just notice your meds were referred .Was it automatically referred? Did you have to carry out any further tests.
Just waiting for mine to clear.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Soon you will receive from co about your grant Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks Maq

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks friends for your advice. I'll go ahead with declaring that in my declaration form.


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Guys, 


What is the process of getting the HAP ID. My agent is saying until CO is assigned we cannot get it. Also, my husband is having diabates will it create any problem? He is not under medication and is just in the initial stage.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

pappu123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> What is the process of getting the HAP ID. My agent is saying until CO is assigned we cannot get it. Also, my husband is having diabates will it create any problem? He is not under medication and is just in the initial stage.


Yes you can get it. After lodging your visa, in your immiaccount there's a link that says 'Organize your health examinations', you need to enter your passport details and then get your HAP ID printed. Regarding diabetes, I don't think it will create any problem as long as it's controlled and your hubby is in the initial stage.


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

enida said:


> Yes you can get it. After lodging your visa, in your immiaccount there's a link that says 'Organize your health examinations', you need to enter your passport details and then get your HAP ID printed. Regarding diabetes, I don't think it will create any problem as long as it's controlled and your hubby is in the initial stage.


Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

pappu123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What is the process of getting the HAP ID. My agent is saying until CO is assigned we cannot get it. Also, my husband is having diabates will it create any problem? He is not under medication and is just in the initial stage.


Hi,

You can generate hap id as suggested by enida.

You can go for medical even without lodging visa. Hope below link will help you to understand the process

Arranging a Health Examination

For your husband there will not be any issue but they may ask few test just to be sure.

I would suggest you go for medical before CO allocation this will speed up your visa process.

Good luck.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can generate hap id as suggested by enida.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Thanks for your response. I asked my agent to do the same. 

He sent me some declarations form to fill for self, husband and kid. What is that decration form? Do we need to provide any? Do we need to provide this for getting the HAP ID? Please let me know.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I asked my agent to do the same.
> 
> He sent me some declarations form to fill for self, husband and kid. What is that decration form? Do we need to provide any? Do we need to provide this for getting the HAP ID? Please let me know.


This is the form for health declaration and once you submit this form hap id will be generated, you have to answer few question regarding your health history before submitting this form.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Dear all,

Any idea, what all tests are done in Meds, is ECG a standard part of it? Please opine, its urgent,

Thanks,


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Any idea, what all tests are done in Meds, is ECG a standard part of it? Please opine, its urgent,
> 
> Thanks,


I replied your query on other thread.

No ECG.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone been to Max Hospitals, Panchsheel park for Medicals ?

What is the approx cost per person & also for an 1 month old infant ?


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

_shel said:


> It really depends on if she has medical history. In my case MOC spent 7 months with my file but I have medical history, epilepsy, it took them that long to make a decision.


May I know what was the decision please? I hope it was a grant.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Mithu,
> Just notice your meds were referred .Was it automatically referred? Did you have to carry out any further tests.
> Just waiting for mine to clear.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


No further tests were asked. After around 45 days it was auto cleared . Eventually I got my grant.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> May I know what was the decision please? I hope it was a grant.


yes _shel got her Grant.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> yes _shel got her Grant.


Her? I don't know why I always thought _shel was a "he" ...... lol 

Sorry @_shel ... no offence ........


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Her? I don't know why I always thought _shel was a "he" ...... lol
> 
> Sorry @_shel ... no offence ........


You are still a newbie in this forum I see!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> You are still a newbie in this forum I see!!


don't blame me ... There is no gender field .... lol


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> don't blame me ... There is no gender field .... lol


kidding, not blaming . lol


----------



## Auzz (Jul 19, 2014)

*Hello All,*

I am in the middle of migration program. I was in the view that only contagious diseases could result in visa rejections at 'Medicals' phase, but few posts pushed me to seek your advice.

I had Acute Pancreatitis _(inflammation of Pancreas)_ in 2010 which was treated and cured in a month’s time, after which there were no following episodes. But it resulted in diabetes, which is controlled by insulin and digestion tablets from then. I do related health checks periodically and everything looks healthy since 4 years. Is there a chance for rejection in medicals' context _(I take medicines regularly)_?

I am looking forward to hearing your valuable advice.

*Thank you,*
Auzz


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Auzz said:


> Hello All, I am in the middle of migration program. I was in the view that only contagious diseases could result in visa rejections at 'Medicals' phase, but few posts pushed me to seek your advice. I had Acute Pancreatitis (inflammation of Pancreas) in 2010 which was treated and cured in a month&#146;s time, after which there were no following episodes. But it resulted in diabetes, which is controlled by insulin and digestion tablets from then. I do related health checks periodically and everything looks healthy since 4 years. Is there a chance for rejection in medicals' context (I take medicines regularly)? I am looking forward to hearing your valuable advice. Thank you, Auzz


Hi Auzz,
Go thru the link below.It explains how the Medicals are graded.
http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## Auzz (Jul 19, 2014)

*Thank you, jaideepf1407!*



jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Auzz,
> Go thru the link below.It explains how the Medicals are graded.


*Hi jaideepf1407,*

Thank you for the information!


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

*Dear seniors*,

Does anyone know what is upper limit for the Blood pressure before which the case is not 'referred' for further tests? Personal or other's experience. 

Mine hovers around 128-136/76-85 most of the times without any medication whatsoever.

*Kindly help me* out here cause I am anxious and don't want my meds to get referred because this stupid BP, and this anxiety isn't helping in the BP too.

My vitals, Height 5'7". Wt. 77.4 Kg., gym regular (5 times/week), Ethnicity Indian,

*Many Thanks*,
Ritz


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Dear seniors, Does anyone know what is upper limit for the Blood pressure before which the case is not 'referred' for further tests? Personal or other's experience. Mine hovers around 128-136/76-85 most of the times without any medication whatsoever. Kindly help me out here cause I am anxious and don't want my meds to get referred because this stupid BP, and this anxiety isn't helping in the BP too. My vitals, Height 5'7". Wt. 77.4 Kg., gym regular (5 times/week), Ethnicity Indian, Many Thanks, Ritz


Hi Ritz,
My BP was around140/90 and am on the rounder side 😉 .My meds were referred but most probably due to a case of Jaundice I had many years back.
It takes around 1 month for the meds to clear if referred.So MOC processing cases quickly at the moment.
Got my grant today.The meds cleared last week.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

*What tests in referred med?*



jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Ritz,
> My BP was around140/90 and am on the rounder side 😉 .My meds were referred but most probably due to a case of Jaundice I had many years back.
> It takes around 1 month for the meds to clear if referred.So MOC processing cases quickly at the moment.
> Got my grant today.The meds cleared last week.
> ...


Many Congratulation Jaideep, you must be on seventh heaven after getting your grant 

Could you please elaborate what tests were conducted when you got referred, stomach related, ECG etc or some other,

Many Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Ritz,
> My BP was around140/90 and am on the rounder side ?de09 .My meds were referred but most probably due to a case of Jaundice I had many years back.
> It takes around 1 month for the meds to clear if referred.So MOC processing cases quickly at the moment.
> Got my grant today.The meds cleared last week.
> ...


Congrats jaideep, finally you are in grant list. Your patience paid off.

Good luck for oz life.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> Anyone been to Max Hospitals, Panchsheel park for Medicals ?
> 
> What is the approx cost per person & also for an 1 month old infant ?


Rs 3600 per adult. Can't advise you on the infant's fee.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Ritz,
> My BP was around140/90 and am on the rounder side 😉 .My meds were referred but most probably due to a case of Jaundice I had many years back.
> It takes around 1 month for the meds to clear if referred.So MOC processing cases quickly at the moment.
> Got my grant today.The meds cleared last week.
> ...


Congrats Jaideep!!!


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Many Congratulation Jaideep, you must be on seventh heaven after getting your grant  Could you please elaborate what tests were conducted when you got referred, stomach related, ECG etc or some other, Many Thanks, Ritz


No additional tests were carried .Most probably they were Auto-Referred and cleared by MOC in 35 days

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Congrats jaideep, finally you are in grant list. Your patience paid off. Good luck for oz life. Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks Maq. Your replies gave me some hope when my case was referred.Thanks mate .

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

rashe_12 said:


> Congrats Jaideep!!!


Thanks Rashe.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Guys, just back from hospital. I have Hep B medical condition. My blood report is out. ALT and AST which are considered main items to look into when it comes to liver function. They are both within normal range. However, Total Bilirubin and Conjugated Bilirubin readings are little higher than the normal range. I am not sure if these two would cause any trouble. Doctor has prescribed a medicine for two weeks and he is quite confident that the medicine will fix the problem but I do not wanna wait for two more weeks. 

Please share if you have any experience around Bilirubin item in medical.

Also, is there any thing in the form for the medical to declare about current medication? As I am taking some. Would it concern the MOC? Or should I simply say NO to it? I am more inclined towards being honest.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> No additional tests were carried .Most probably they were Auto-Referred and cleared by MOC in 35 days
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


Thanks Jaideep,


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Guys, just back from hospital. I have Hep B medical condition. My blood report is out. ALT and AST which are considered main items to look into when it comes to liver function. They are both within normal range. However, Total Bilirubin and Conjugated Bilirubin readings are little higher than the normal range. I am not sure if these two would cause any trouble. Doctor has prescribed a medicine for two weeks and he is quite confident that the medicine will fix the problem but I do not wanna wait for two more weeks.
> 
> Please share if you have any experience around Bilirubin item in medical.
> 
> Also, is there any thing in the form for the medical to declare about current medication? As I am taking some. Would it concern the MOC? Or should I simply say NO to it? I am more inclined towards being honest.


Did the Doctor check your HDVDNA level? ALT is not the most important indicator for Hep B condition. It is the HBVDNA quantification and also e-Antigen. Try to get those values.
My wife is in the same both. Its been a very long road so far..waiting for reply from MOC at the moment.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


>


Many Congratulations


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Congrats

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


----------



## adrbec (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi, I am a British citizen and my wife is the lead on our application as she is a nurse and although I am a teacher it is further education so not on the sol list. My worry is the medical. I am quite a large man with a post 40 bmi. I am not on any medication and work full time with virtually no sick in years (single days) but although I am dieting I know I won't make a huge dent before the medical itself so


----------



## adrbec (Jul 22, 2014)

adrbec said:


> Hi, I am a British citizen and my wife is the lead on our application as she is a nurse and although I am a teacher it is further education so not on the sol list. My worry is the medical. I am quite a large man with a post 40 bmi. I am not on any medication and work full time with virtually no sick in years (single days) but although I am dieting I know I won't make a huge dent before the medical itself sow hat are the chances I fail it? Just really want this new life for the family down under.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

adrbec said:


> Hi, I am a British citizen and my wife is the lead on our application as she is a nurse and although I am a teacher it is further education so not on the sol list. My worry is the medical. I am quite a large man with a post 40 bmi. I am not on any medication and work full time with virtually no sick in years (single days) but although I am dieting I know I won't make a huge dent before the medical itself so


Hi Mate,
If you have no medical issues then there is no problem.Go through the Link attached.Will give you a clearer picture.
http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Many congrats dear...welcome to grant club..wish you good luck for future oz life

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi All,

How much time does it take to get HAP ID generated for additional applicant post visa lodge ?

I have recently added my daughter and I am waiting for her HAP ID to go ahead with medicals.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Did the Doctor check your HDVDNA level? ALT is not the most important indicator for Hep B condition. It is the HBVDNA quantification and also e-Antigen. Try to get those values.
> My wife is in the same both. Its been a very long road so far..waiting for reply from MOC at the moment.


Just got back from Immi Clinic, my report is out. HBV-DNA level is undetectable which is good. To my surprise, the report says HBsAg is negative which means I do not have Heb B condition. As per the doctor, it is possible but a rare case where positive turns to be negative. But just a month ago, I did the same test at a different hospital and it was positive.

The story does not end here, ALT and AST both are much higher than the normal range while both were well within the range when I did it just last week but at different hospital. I am just confused with these blood reports. I insisted to do ALT and AST again. The report would be due by tomorrow afternoon. Will see then.

Btw, as per your timeline, you did your medical on May 27 and additional medical on July 11. What additional test did they ask you to do for the Additional Medical part? Please share that would be helpful as your wife's case is exactly same as mine and I believe I would ride the same bumpy road. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Guys, just back from hospital. I have Hep B medical condition. My blood report is out. ALT and AST which are considered main items to look into when it comes to liver function. They are both within normal range. However, Total Bilirubin and Conjugated Bilirubin readings are little higher than the normal range. I am not sure if these two would cause any trouble. Doctor has prescribed a medicine for two weeks and he is quite confident that the medicine will fix the problem but I do not wanna wait for two more weeks.
> 
> Please share if you have any experience around Bilirubin item in medical.
> 
> Also, is there any thing in the form for the medical to declare about current medication? As I am taking some. Would it concern the MOC? Or should I simply say NO to it? I am more inclined towards being honest.


Replying to my own question, I hope it might others who might get in similar situation. 

Total Bilirubin and Conjugated Bilirubin are not tested as regard to your liver function test. It is only ALT and AST.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

how do we know if our medicals are ok ? or if they have been referred ?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Seniors, who does grade your medical? Is it panel doctor? I read a medical menual quite before with all the details about grading the medical results but i could not find it any more.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

austrailadream said:


> Seniors, who does grade your medical? Is it panel doctor? I read a medical menual quite before with all the details about grading the medical results but i could not find it any more.


Panel doctor


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

grading done at test center, either A or B

B would mean your medicals would mean your medicals would most likely be refereed for further test for specific items i.e hep b etc


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

gkvithia said:


> grading done at test center, either A or B
> 
> B would mean your medicals would mean your medicals would most likely be refereed for further test for specific items i.e hep b etc


That would be great then. I would ask my panel doctor how he would grade mine.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> That would be great then. I would ask my panel doctor how he would grade mine.


Your Panel doctor will never disclose your grade as instructed from DIBP.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

If anyone have recently completed TB treatment would they still be doing sputum tests ?


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi, I am from Bangladesh and I have a question. I went through the DIBP website and found the below instruction for PCC. In order to be granted a visa for entry to Australia you must meet the character test. You must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively.

My wife stayed more than 1 year in total in India for Medical Treatment purpose. Now, I want to know, whether she need to submit a PCC for India or not. Hope to listen from you soon.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

gkvithia said:


> grading done at test center, either A or B
> 
> B would mean your medicals would mean your medicals would most likely be refereed for further test for specific items i.e hep b etc


See ......


> ‘B’ should always be written when any of the above conditions are not met, when conditions or findings are present, or if the panel physician has reservations about an applicant’s fitness.
> Notwithstanding the absence of abnormal findings, physicians should note that the grading does not determine that a visa will be granted. Further, a ‘B’ grading does not mean that an applicant will not meet the health criteria. The grading is simply a means of processing forms efficiently.
> * B1*Significant history or abnormal findings present but Panel Physician do not consider that the applicant has a disease or condition that is, or may result in the applicant being, a threat to public health in Australia or a danger to the Australian community.
> *B2*
> ...


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

msdaus said:


> Hi, I am from Bangladesh and I have a question. I went through the DIBP website and found the below instruction for PCC. In order to be granted a visa for entry to Australia you must meet the character test. You must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively.
> 
> My wife stayed more than 1 year in total in India for Medical Treatment purpose. Now, I want to know, whether she need to submit a PCC for India or not. Hope to listen from you soon.


if its in the past 10 years , yes she has to


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

msdaus said:


> Hi, I am from Bangladesh and I have a question. I went through the DIBP website and found the below instruction for PCC. In order to be granted a visa for entry to Australia you must meet the character test. You must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively.
> 
> My wife stayed more than 1 year in total in India for Medical Treatment purpose. Now, I want to know, whether she need to submit a PCC for India or not. Hope to listen from you soon.


Yes your wife have to get PCC from India. 


> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> See ......


Hi Mithu,

Could you please refer me to the source of the B1 & B2 categorisation you have described,

Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

www.immi.gov.au/gateways/panel_doct...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

fyi


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Is is mandatory to fill health details through e client of I can simply print form 26 & 160 for all applicant and fill it offiline ?

Actually my agent have only sent me these 2 forms and asked me to fill offline and take along.

Also Max hospital is asking some letter for medical, what exactly it is as I only have HAP ID numbers sent to me by my agent.

Kindly let me know.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

gkvithia said:


> www.immi.gov.au/gateways/panel_doct...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf
> 
> fyi


Thanks gkvithia, I have studied this doc earlier too however it only describes, Cat, A or B. Nowhere it mentions about B1 & B2. The scerpt Mithu shared must be from some other document.

Ritz


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Thanks gkvithia, I have studied this doc earlier too however it only describes, Cat, A or B. Nowhere it mentions about B1 & B2. The scerpt Mithu shared must be from some other document.
> 
> Ritz


See Form 26  and go to part D and follow number 25.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Your Panel doctor will never disclose your grade as instructed from DIBP.


I got a call from my panel doctor and told me that mine was graded as "B" since I declared my medical condition of Hep B, system automatically graded "B". The another round of long wait has now thus begun. 

As I have read here, I would not know if my medical has been referred unless my CO tells me but I have not got a CO yet, and my medical is looked into by MOC regardless of allocation of CO to my application. Let's see if it is true, I will wait for next 4-5 weeks to see if anyone from MOC contacts me in this regard. I really hope that is going to happen. 

Question, the link called " Organize your health examination" has disappeared and now says " No health examinations are required for this person...". It is the same for my wife and daughter as well. Is it displayed like that even my medical is graded as B and referred? Mithu, can you hear? I know yours was also referred once so, I believe you are the right person for the answer.

Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> I got a call from my panel doctor and told me that mine was graded as "B" since I declared my medical condition of Hep B, system automatically graded "B". The another round of long wait has now thus begun.
> 
> As I have read here, I would not know if my medical has been referred unless my CO tells me but I have not got a CO yet, and my medical is looked into by MOC regardless of allocation of CO to my application. Let's see if it is true, I will wait for next 4-5 weeks to see if anyone from MOC contacts me in this regard. I really hope that is going to happen.
> 
> ...


Yah! I hear your voice mate. 
It is confusing that your linked disappeared and shows " No health examinations are required for this person...". However, I had seen some applicants with this scenario got referred though this is rare. 
You would wait for medicals clearance ( If it is graded B) around 45 days as mine .
Regards,
Mithu


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Yah! I hear your voice mate.
> It is confusing that your linked disappeared and shows " No health examinations are required for this person...". However, I had seen some applicants with this scenario got referred though this is rare.
> You would wait for medicals clearance ( If it is graded B) around 45 days as mine .
> Regards,
> Mithu


45 days gonna drive me crazy. If they ask for more test then another round of 45 days will come in again. 90 days i.e. 3 months. God, that is just too crazy.

Anyway, what in your case did happen with the link after it was referred?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> 45 days gonna drive me crazy. If they ask for more test then another round of 45 days will come in again. 90 days i.e. 3 months. God, that is just too crazy.
> 
> Anyway, what in your case did happen with the link after it was referred?


In my case it was just auto cleared! 
I think your case would be same!


----------



## sidat (Aug 1, 2014)

*603-Chest investigation*

Hi,

Can someone please tell me, once 603-chest investigation is completed and all the report uploaded, how much time it takes for VISA decision?
medical report again goes in the queue of MOC or as soon as reports are uploaded, decision is made?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> In my case it was just auto cleared!
> I think your case would be same!


How did you know it was auto-cleared? Did the link disappeared by itself or showed similar to what it is for my case which says " No health examination required for this person...blah blah"


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Has anyone with Thalassemia undergone the medical exam and gotten PR without complications?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> How did you know it was auto-cleared? Did the link disappeared by itself or showed similar to what it is for my case which says " No health examination required for this person...blah blah"


Mithu, I hope you are listening.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> How did you know it was auto-cleared? Did the link disappeared by itself or showed similar to what it is for my case which says " No health examination required for this person...blah blah"


The link disappeared and e-visa page shows " No health examination required for this person... for both me and my wife ( both of us were referred to MOC ; my little dancer was not referred. ) 

If you observe the date of my Medicals clearance , you would see it was a Saturday. DIAC or MOC was not working in satudays to be sure. That is why I termed it "Auto".


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> The link disappeared and e-visa page shows " No health examination required for this person... for both me and my wife ( both of us were referred to MOC ; my little dancer was not referred. )
> 
> If you observe the date of my Medicals clearance , you would see it was a Saturday. DIAC or MOC was not working in satudays to be sure. That is why I termed it "Auto".


I see. Another question, what did it show after referral and before clearane then? Was it " organise your health examination" ? 

Thanks for your patience in responding my queries. I already owe a cup of coffee.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> I see. Another question, what did it show after referral and before clearane then? Was it " organise your health examination" ?
> 
> Thanks for your patience in responding my queries. I already owe a cup of coffee.


Hmm.
It was there " organize your health examination".


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Hmm.
> It was there " organize your health examination".


It is quite encouraging. Thanks. I will wait for a month then write an email to MOC if my medical was referred. Or by that time CO might come in picture already, hopefully. 

Just to check if it was the same as yours for others whose medicals got referred, I would check with them as well.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> It is quite encouraging. Thanks. I will wait for a month then write an email to MOC if my medical was referred. Or by that time CO might come in picture already, hopefully.
> 
> Just to check if it was the same as yours for others whose medicals got referred, I would check with them as well.


Feel free to ask me anything or PM. :hat:


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

gsingh said:


> Hi guys,
> Need your help regarding medicals.
> 1. 20 years back I had TB. Last week I consulted a doctor to check if there is any mark left in my lungs. After XRay doctor told me that my XRay is clear and he couldn't see any scar, but while doing medical they take bigger XRay. On asking if I say no to the question "do u ever had TB...?" He said that I must not hide anything. What should I do? I fear that saying yes will elongate the process or will lower my chances to get visa.
> 2. I take whey protein which has creatine monohydrate. Although I have stopped taking that for the past week. Do u think that will interfere with the blood/urine results?
> ...


Hi Friends,
I had undergone medicals 2 weeks back and I had declared about past TB to my doctor as well as in declaration form. My X-Ray was all clear with no evidence of past TB.
Now I see my status changed to "No health examination required for this person based on .......".
Does that mean I have cleared medical examination?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

gsingh said:


> Hi Friends,
> I had undergone medicals 2 weeks back and I had declared about past TB to my doctor as well as in declaration form. My X-Ray was all clear with no evidence of past TB.
> Now I see my status changed to "No health examination required for this person based on .......".
> Does that mean I have cleared medical examination?


It seems to me that your Medicals are cleared!


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

How much time it takes for hospital to upload the reports ?

I have done my med on 2nd & the status for me & my wife is like required, incomplete & reffered but it is completed for my 1.5 months old daughter & link have disappeared for her.

Any suggestion on our case ?


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> How much time it takes for hospital to upload the reports ?
> 
> I have done my med on 2nd & the status for me & my wife is like required, incomplete & reffered but it is completed for my 1.5 months old daughter & link have disappeared for her.
> 
> Any suggestion on our case ?


Takes about 5-6 days for the hospital to upload and submit results to DIBP. Where did you get your medicals done?


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> Takes about 5-6 days for the hospital to upload and submit results to DIBP. Where did you get your medicals done?


Hi, Thanks

I got it done from Max Hospital Panchsheel Park New Delhi. I guess I have to wait for a few more days.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

gsingh said:


> Hi Friends,
> I had undergone medicals 2 weeks back and I had declared about past TB to my doctor as well as in declaration form. My X-Ray was all clear with no evidence of past TB.
> Now I see my status changed to "No health examination required for this person based on .......".
> Does that mean I have cleared medical examination?


If you declared past tb, your medical will be graded as B and auto refer to MOC but at the end you will be clear.

If there is no evidence in chest x-ray i hope you will not be ask for further test

Good luck.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

*Medical and CO questions*



mithu93ku said:


> Your Panel doctor will never disclose your grade as instructed from DIBP.


Hi,

I have completed the medical tests for self, wife and kid.
Below is the status on e-medical client:
self - submitted on july 27th 2014
wife - submitted on july 22nd 2014
kid - submitted on july 22nd 2014

I have submitted my visa application for 189 on 21 June 2014.
And rougly in 7 to 8 days I had uploaded all the documents EXCET PCC, Form 80, Form 1221.
Till now no mail from CO or Medical Officer.

Having said that I have few questions below:

1) When can I roughly expect a CO to be assigned? What does the subject line look like of the mail, when the CO is first assigned? (Asking this question, to make sure, I wont miss the mail)
2) Who (CO or Medical Officer?) and how (mail or status on immi account?) will any one notify me about my medical results. There are chances that my kid's application to be referred.
3) If my medicals are referred, what will the subject line look like?
4) If my medicals are cleared, what will the subject line look like?
5) I have completed form 80 but yet to upload. Do I also need to upload 1221? Or 1221 needs to be uploaded only on request from CO?
6) Important question: I downloded pdfs form e-Medical client for each of us, which has following information: what medical tests we have completed, when it was completed, and when it was uploded to DIBP. Do I need to upload this as well?
Or I just need not do this as clinic has already upoaded to DIBP. What I mean is, do I need to communicate EXPLICITLY that, Clinic has uploaded the medicals or is it understood?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

sandeepsastry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have completed the medical tests for self, wife and kid.
> Below is the status on e-medical client:
> ...


upload the form 80 for both you and spouse dont wait.


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

gkvithia said:


> upload the form 80 for both you and spouse dont wait.


Now I am hell scared. Did I delay too much in not uploading form 80? I submited my visa application on 21 June 2014 and today in August 5th? So am I in danger zone?
Did I go past the deadline of uploading documents? What is the deadline number of days by the way?


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

sandeepsastry said:


> Now I am hell scared. Did I delay too much in not uploading form 80? I submited my visa application on 21 June 2014 and today in August 5th? So am I in danger zone?
> Did I go past the deadline of uploading documents? What is the deadline number of days by the way?


there is no deadline per se, but best to upload if you want a " direct grant", it will take longer if CO were to ask for it. Either way the form 80 is a must.

Although they say use form 1221 for spouse, sometimes they come back and request form 80 for spouse also so best is get it out of the way ASAP.


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

gkvithia said:


> upload the form 80 for both you and spouse dont wait.


Another silly question..Though I guess I know the answer, I wanted to double check.
In form 80, while answering some questions, there are thing like "If NO got to part K, etc", so if I answer "NO", do I need to skip all the further questions in current section, that is in "J" and go directly to part "K".?


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

sandeepsastry said:


> Another silly question..Though I guess I know the answer, I wanted to double check.
> In form 80, while answering some questions, there are thing like "If NO got to part K, etc", so if I answer "NO", do I need to skip all the further questions in current section, that is in "J" and go directly to part "K".?


yes, but pls check and re heck and when your sure, re check again !


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

How long does it take for medicals to be submitted to DIBP by the hospital? I took my meds @ Elbit Diagnostics on the July 28th and I currently see the status as not submitted and the individual tests showing HIV - Completed , Chest X-Ray - Completed but Medical examinations- Incomplete. 

The hospital says they take 5-6 working days to upload results. I think today is the 6th working day as 29th was a holiday. Is that the norm?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How long does it take for medicals to be submitted to DIBP by the hospital? I took my meds @ Elbit Diagnostics on the July 28th and I currently see the status as not submitted and the individual tests showing HIV - Completed , Chest X-Ray - Completed but Medical examinations- Incomplete.
> 
> The hospital says they take 5-6 working days to upload results. I think today is the 6th working day as 29th was a holiday. Is that the norm?


Normally it take 3 to 7 days. Wait for 2 more days if same contact panel doctor.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## The_Boss (Jul 10, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How long does it take for medicals to be submitted to DIBP by the hospital? I took my meds @ Elbit Diagnostics on the July 28th and I currently see the status as not submitted and the individual tests showing HIV - Completed , Chest X-Ray - Completed but Medical examinations- Incomplete.
> 
> The hospital says they take 5-6 working days to upload results. I think today is the 6th working day as 29th was a holiday. Is that the norm?


Elbit is a slouch.....happened with me too. Called them twice only then they updated the records online.

If it's still not updated today call them after 4PM and remind them to upload your results. They will update it...


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

The_Boss said:


> Elbit is a slouch.....happened with me too. Called them twice only then they updated the records online.
> 
> If it's still not updated today call them after 4PM and remind them to upload your results. They will update it...


Thanks! I believe my meds are cleared. I no longer see the Organize Health Examination links for me , my wife and kid. The results have been submitted to DIBP on 6 Aug.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Max guys at PanchSheel Park are too slow as well, I have been calling them from last 3 days to upload but my results are no yet uploaded. Only X-Ray shows as completed, rest is incomplte and reffered.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> Max guys at PanchSheel Park are too slow as well, I have been calling them from last 3 days to upload but my results are no yet uploaded. Only X-Ray shows as completed, rest is incomplte and reffered.


When did you complete your med tests?


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> When did you complete your med tests?


I took it on 2nd August, Saturday.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> I took it on 2nd August, Saturday.


Wait for another day and contact the panel doc directly. It should get done. Mine got submitted on the morning of the 6th day.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> Wait for another day and contact the panel doc directly. It should get done. Mine got submitted on the morning of the 6th day.


You mean the doc who did our Medical Examination & how can I get in touch with Panel doc directly ?

I am calling theie general helpline and guys are making all sort of excuses.

BTW, did you took at same clinic as well ?


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> You mean the doc who did our Medical Examination & how can I get in touch with Panel doc directly ?
> 
> I am calling theie general helpline and guys are making all sort of excuses.
> 
> BTW, did you took at same clinic as well ?


I did mine in Bangalore @ Elbit. I think they should connect you to the panel doc on your request if he/she is avbl. If not, just wait for one more day and walkin.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys,

I have 501 (Medical Examination), 502 (Chest X-Ray Examination), 707 (HIV Test) and 708 (Hepatitis B Test) exams status as COMPLETED. 

Could anyone clarify what does it mean please.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have 501 (Medical Examination), 502 (Chest X-Ray Examination), 707 (HIV Test) and 708 (Hepatitis B Test) exams status as COMPLETED.
> 
> Could anyone clarify what does it mean please.


Means hospital has uploaded all your medical result and once CO allocated to your case he would go through your reports.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Means hospital has uploaded all your medical result and once CO allocated to your case he would go through your reports.


And what if I was assigned CO first and after that I went through health test?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> And what if I was assigned CO first and after that I went through health test?


Same answer CO will go through your reports

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Hi Maq & friends,

Just came back home after my meds at Sadhu Vaswani Medical center, Shantiniketan, Delhi. They say it'll be uploaded in 48 hours. Tomorrow and day after is holiday, so I hope it'll be done by 20th Aug.
I need your wishes, please keep me in your prayers so that all goes well. 
Thanks
Ritz


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Maq & friends,
> 
> Just came back home after my meds at Sadhu Vaswani Medical center, Shantiniketan, Delhi. They say it'll be uploaded in 48 hours. Tomorrow and day after is holiday, so I hope it'll be done by 20th Aug.
> I need your wishes, please keep me in your prayers so that all goes well.
> ...


Good luck to you mate...I hope all will be good and wish u speedy grant.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Maq & friends,
> 
> Just came back home after my meds at Sadhu Vaswani Medical center, Shantiniketan, Delhi. They say it'll be uploaded in 48 hours. Tomorrow and day after is holiday, so I hope it'll be done by 20th Aug.
> I need your wishes, please keep me in your prayers so that all goes well.
> ...


Good luck


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Does anybody know what is the official maximum time frame DIBP medical team process health test result? I underwent health test on 19th June and results were uploaded on 21st June but still no decision.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Does anybody know what is the official maximum time frame DIBP medical team process health test result? I underwent health test on 19th June and results were uploaded on 21st June but still no decision.


Did your CO informed you about your medical status like waiting for MOC feedback? Or its not because of medical something else.

Normally it takes 45 days to clear referred medical but your case seems more something diff.

Did you call them for status?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

tomato_juice, you are a 190 applicant or 189 ??
Just curious as you lodged in May and May 189 applications have been almost cleared. Good luck.



tomato_juice said:


> Does anybody know what is the official maximum time frame DIBP medical team process health test result? I underwent health test on 19th June and results were uploaded on 21st June but still no decision.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Did your CO informed you about your medical status like waiting for MOC feedback? Or its not because of medical something else.
> 
> Normally it takes 45 days to clear referred medical but your case seems more something diff.
> 
> Did you call them for status?


Actually it is my agent who deals with my case and I don't contact with CO directly. Therefore I have no idea about my medical status. 

Does "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." mean that there are no issues with health test?

Probably I could ask my agent to check this info.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Actually it is my agent who deals with my case and I don't contact with CO directly. Therefore I have no idea about my medical status.
> 
> Does "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." mean that there are no issues with health test?
> 
> Probably I could ask my agent to check this info.


This only means hospital has submitted your medical and its reached to dibp. My medical was referred but status was same as your.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

maq_qatar said:


> Did your CO informed you about your medical status like waiting for MOC feedback? Or its not because of medical something else.
> 
> Normally it takes 45 days to clear referred medical but your case seems more something diff.
> 
> ...



Hi Jaq_quatar - When you say 45 days to clear, is that it is the average time MOC takes? or it is mandatory that they should clear it by 45 days? and I also see a term autoclear, what is that? by 45 days if MOC has not cleared, medicals will automatically cleared (setting as Met) ?


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Did your CO informed you about your medical status like waiting for MOC feedback? Or its not because of medical something else.
> 
> Normally it takes 45 days to clear referred medical but your case seems more something diff.


Is there a link where it is officially declared? Would be genuinely grateful if you provide one. 



Expat2013 said:


> tomato_juice, you are a 190 applicant or 189 ??
> Just curious as you lodged in May and May 189 applications have been almost cleared. Good luck.


I'm 89 applicant. I hope August will be the last month to wait. :fingerscrossed:ray2:

BTW where did you get thsi info regarding May 189 applications have been almost cleared?


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Good luck to you mate...I hope all will be good and wish u speedy grant.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


thanks bro


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

auzee_bujji said:


> Hi Jaq_quatar - When you say 45 days to clear, is that it is the average time MOC takes? or it is mandatory that they should clear it by 45 days? and I also see a term autoclear, what is that? by 45 days if MOC has not cleared, medicals will automatically cleared (setting as Met) ?


Thanks for giving me new name Jaq_qautar. 

45 days is an average time what I got from this forum. For auto clear you read some old post by mithu you will get it.

auto clear does't mean without MOC update


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have 501 (Medical Examination), 502 (Chest X-Ray Examination), 707 (HIV Test) and 708 (Hepatitis B Test) exams status as COMPLETED.
> 
> Could anyone clarify what does it mean please.


uploaded by the clinic to DIBP pending your CO to either clear it or refer it to MOC


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> uploaded by the clinic to DIBP pending your CO to either clear it or refer it to MOC


How long does it take CO to refer it to MOC in case of some issues with health test?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Is there a link where it is officially declared? Would be genuinely grateful if you provide one.


I don't know if it's mentioned somewhere or not, this is as per my forum analysis as I was also on same situation when my medical was referred. 

Hope mithu can enlighten more on this.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> How long does it take CO to refer it to MOC in case of some issues with health test?


is your CO assigned?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> How long does it take CO to refer it to MOC in case of some issues with health test?


Do you have any medical history or you declared any option as yes before generating hap id?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> is your CO assigned?


Yes. I was assigned CO in June.



maq_qatar said:


> Do you have any medical history or you declared any option as yes before generating hap id?


Could you clarify what do you mean under "option" please.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Yes. I was assigned CO in June.
> 
> Could you clarify what do you mean under "option" please.


By Option he means to say old disease related questions you answered online in order to generate HAP Id.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Yes. I was assigned CO in June.
> 
> 
> Could you clarify what do you mean under "option" please.


tomato, Having CO assigned, I think the best thing for you to do is ask him/her directly or via your agent. Only your CO is in the best position to tell you the status on your medical. Folks on this forum are most of time telling you based on their experience and guess work, and things really differ case by case, CO by CO.

So, my humble advice to you is cut the long way to a short one which should go straight to your CO. Whatever your CO says is the genuine and correct!!

Good luck and report back please. :amen:


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Do you have any medical history or you declared any option as yes before generating hap id?


Yes I had to specify that I'm Hep B carrier which was reflected in eMedical reference. 



austrailadream said:


> tomato, Having CO assigned, I think the best thing for you to do is ask him/her directly or via your agent. Only your CO is in the best position to tell you the status on your medical. Folks on this forum are most of time telling you based on their experience and guess work, and things really differ case by case, CO by CO.
> 
> So, my humble advice to you is cut the long way to a short one which should go straight to your CO. Whatever your CO says is the genuine and correct!!
> 
> Good luck and report back please. :amen:


My agent told me that DIBP has three month since the day eMedical results were uploaded to make the decision.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Yes I had to specify that I'm Hep B carrier which was reflected in eMedical reference.
> 
> My agent told me that DIBP has three month since the day eMedical results were uploaded to make the decision.


When you declare any previous history medical graded as B and auto referred to MOC.

You can write an email to your CO asking for medical status.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> If you declared past tb, your medical will be graded as B and auto refer to MOC but at the end you will be clear.
> 
> If there is no evidence in chest x-ray i hope you will not be ask for further test
> 
> ...


Hi maq_qatar, any idea how long the MOC takes to clear those cases referred these days? 

Is there any other way to know if the medical has been referred other than asking the CO? What if the CO does not reply the email? 

Thanks...


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> When you declare any previous history medical graded as B and auto referred to MOC.
> 
> You can write an email to your CO asking for medical status.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


That is the whole point I made earlier.  

An email with a few lines would work.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

It may sound stupid, but where i can find list of tests performed for health clearances?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

atiredperson said:


> Hi maq_qatar, any idea how long the MOC takes to clear those cases referred these days?
> 
> Is there any other way to know if the medical has been referred other than asking the CO? What if the CO does not reply the email?
> 
> Thanks...


Check previous page you will get answer for first question.

No other way only your CO can update you and most of the cases they are not replying.

So in case of referred medical just be patience, you don't have any option other than wait.

Good luck

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

maq_qatar said:


> Thanks for giving me new name Jaq_qautar.
> 
> 45 days is an average time what I got from this forum. For auto clear you read some old post by mithu you will get it.
> 
> auto clear does't mean without MOC update


Hi maq_qatar - Sorry for misspelling your name


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Medicals for my child has been referred to MOC on July 20th, anybody around who has medicals referred during the same time line and got cleared?


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

NirajK said:


> It may sound stupid, but where i can find list of tests performed for health clearances?


Here you go https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.immi.gov.au%2Fgateways%2Fpanel_doctors%2Fconducting_medicals%2Finstructions%2Fpanel-doctors-instructions.pdf&ei=V8ryU_HlGMim0QWIgoEY&usg=AFQjCNFFvwsewGaXbxuTc5vrf9RW6ktAcQ&bvm=bv.73231344,d.d2k


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

auzee_bujji said:


> Medicals for my child has been referred to MOC on July 20th, anybody around who has medicals referred during the same time line and got cleared?


Did your CO tell you that your meds have been referred? If you are going by the online status you ignore that. 

The only way to know that your meds have been referred is through your CO.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

rashe_12 said:


> Did your CO tell you that your meds have been referred? If you are going by the online status you ignore that.
> 
> The only way to know that your meds have been referred is through your CO.


Yes CO confirmed that meds has been referred on the specific date.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

auzee_bujji said:


> Yes CO confirmed that meds has been referred on the specific date.


Any previous medical history?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

My "organize your health assessment" link disappeared and now there shows ""No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

However, Health Evidence link of immi account is still "Recommended" stage. Now I have a question, do I need to upload the "eMedical Information Sheet" as attachment?

If yes, then which documents type should I select from the drop down menu?

Example: Form 160 Radio-logical report.......
From 160EH Radiological.....
From 26 Medical Examination for an Australian VISA
...............Medical Clearance 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

msdaus said:


> My "organize your health assessment" link disappeared and now there shows ""No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> However, Health Evidence link of immi account is still "Recommended" stage. Now I have a question, do I need to upload the "eMedical Information Sheet" as attachment?
> 
> ...


Not required. I did not uploaded any documents related to medical.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Not required. I did not uploaded any documents related to medical.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot dear.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

auzee_bujji said:


> Medicals for my child has been referred to MOC on July 20th, anybody around who has medicals referred during the same time line and got cleared?


What does the link on your ImmiAccount say? Referred or..?


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

msdaus said:


> My "organize your health assessment" link disappeared and now there shows ""No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> However, Health Evidence link of immi account is still "Recommended" stage. Now I have a question, do I need to upload the "eMedical Information Sheet" as attachment?
> 
> ...


Hey MSdaus, in our case too the "Organise your health assessment" link made a disappearing act, and like your case, it now shows the following for the three of us, "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." 

That means we've cleared meds right?
:llama:


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> Hey MSdaus, in our case too the "Organise your health assessment" link made a disappearing act, and like your case, it now shows the following for the three of us, "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> That means we've cleared meds right?
> :llama:


it means your meds have been received by DIBP.. massage on immiaccount does not reflect whether they are cleared or referred, only you co can tell you this


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Hey MSdaus, in our case too the "Organise your health assessment" link made a disappearing act, and like your case, it now shows the following for the three of us, "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> That means we've cleared meds right?
> :llama:


It has 2 possible answers. 1. It is 100% sure that all the results has been uploaded by the panel doctor. 2. Please check the earlier posts of Mithuku93 bhai, in his case "Organise you health assessment" did not disappeared as his case was refer to MOC. And it disappeared after MOC cleared his case. Hence, it can be assumed that our cases also cleared.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

what do the medical clinics examine in a newly born baby's medical?


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> what do the medical clinics examine in a newly born baby's medical?


Only general physical examination, weight check n height n checking of reflexes.

You would b free in less than 5 mins..


----------



## Paddy_cool (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi...I am due to go through the medicals... But had some apprehensions about medical history of my wife.

She had a minimal TB around 5 years back.....which had got cured after 6 months of medication....

Should we disclose it with the panel doctor or not ? 

Have got her fresh X-ray done on my own from my nearby diagnostic center yesterday and it very much clear and there is no sign of TB now

Is there any chance by which Panel doctor or MOC could come to know about this we dont disclose it with them?


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Paddy_cool said:


> Hi...I am due to go through the medicals... But had some apprehensions about medical history of my wife.
> 
> She had a minimal TB around 5 years back.....which had got cured after 6 months of medication....
> 
> ...


Go ahead and disclose it please. Nothing to worry. There have been people on this forum with similar situation as yours and have got the visa grant


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

if you don't disclose it and then they find out, you are doomed. 

if you disclose it, it means a few more examinations and a referral to the MOC, which will get cleared at the end since she's cured now


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Paddy_cool said:


> Hi...I am due to go through the medicals... But had some apprehensions about medical history of my wife.
> 
> She had a minimal TB around 5 years back.....which had got cured after 6 months of medication....
> 
> ...


Dont think even an additional second , go ahead and disclose it. 0% risk in disclosing, It may take couple of months more for you to get your grant, they will not deny visa grant if medical condition is already cured.

Waiting few more months is better than providing misleading declaration and losing peace of mind.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Paddy_cool said:


> Hi...I am due to go through the medicals... But had some apprehensions about medical history of my wife.
> 
> She had a minimal TB around 5 years back.....which had got cured after 6 months of medication....
> 
> ...


I would suggest you same as other folks. Declare your wife medical history.

If you want to save your time you can ask panel hospital for sputum test with other test to avoid delay in medical and attach one time. This will atleast save your 1month time.

I was also in same situation and did the same and granted visa without asking any further test.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

auzee_bujji said:


> Dont think even an additional second , go ahead and disclose it. 0% risk in disclosing, It may take couple of months more for you to get your grant, they will not deny visa grant if medical condition is already cured.
> 
> Waiting few more months is better than providing misleading declaration and losing peace of mind.


Totally agree. For this reason I disclosed my Hep B infection even though at the moment of filling immi form my viral load was negative.


----------



## Paddy_cool (Jul 14, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> I would suggest you same as other folks. Declare your wife medical history.
> 
> If you want to save your time you can ask panel hospital for sputum test with other test to avoid delay in medical and attach one time. This will atleast save your 1month time.
> 
> ...


Thanks all for your kind suggestions and guidance.....


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

I rarely used to use my spectacles and didn't even need it during my medical and also I have my grant. In the past 2 months my eyesight has become poor and a recent test confirmed it and even got new prescription glasses. Should I update DIBP about this for Medicare?


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> I rarely used to use my spectacles and didn't even need it during my medical and also I have my grant. In the past 2 months my eyesight has become poor and a recent test confirmed it and even got new prescription glasses. Should I update DIBP about this for Medicare?


I think there is no reason for that. If I'm not mistaken minor problems with eyesight is not an issue to be worried of and inform DIBP.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> I think there is no reason for that. If I'm not mistaken minor problems with eyesight is not an issue to be worried of and inform DIBP.


If Medicare is covering spectacles to a certain extent thought it's better to add


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Changes to the statements related to health examination. Its a mere statement re-write to reduced contacts to health strategies team. 

Old Version
++++++++++++
The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

New Version
+++++++++++++
This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


Old Version
++++++++++++
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship

New Version
+++++++++++++
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Changes to the statements related to health examination. Its a mere statement re-write to reduced contacts to health strategies team.
> 
> Old Version
> ++++++++++++
> ...



Thanks a lot for the clarification. My one also changed to "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys is it true that in case of any health related issues DIBP or CO have legal right to process a case for up to three months since health test results were uploaded?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Changes to the statements related to health examination. Its a mere statement re-write to reduced contacts to health strategies team.
> 
> Old Version
> ++++++++++++
> ...


Please be advised that the following lines do not mean that the medical has been cleared. "Finalised" here points to the reports being uploaded by the clinic. That is it. I understand the lines below are somewhat confusing.

*Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.*


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys is it true that in case of any health related issues DIBP or CO have legal right to process a case for up to three months since health test results were uploaded?


not sure about legal terms but i think the case is forwarded to their medicsl team for further analysis.

As per my knowledge they judge how you would be reliant on their medical facilities and if you would be able to earn that much or not.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> not sure about legal terms but i think the case is forwarded to their medicsl team for further analysis.
> 
> As per my knowledge they judge how you would be reliant on their medical facilities and if you would be able to earn that much or not.


Yes I know that my health tests were forwarded to medical team for further analysis. But is there an official timeline for processing further health test analysis.  And if YES then what is this timeline.


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,

My 3 year old son was diagnosed with speech delay last year so his medicals was referred to MOC last Aug. 5

Does anyone have an idea on how long it takes for MOC to finalise applications?

Is anyone on the same boat as I am?

Thanks.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

jamuu04 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My 3 year old son was diagnosed with speech delay last year so his medicals was referred to MOC last Aug. 5
> 
> ...


I was told that in case of any health related issues Medical Team has legal right to process the case for up to three months since health test results were uploaded. However, I'm not sure whether this timeline is update after additional health examination.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys, I've notice that those who had some health related issues were required for additional medical tests approximately after a month from the moment med docs were uploaded. My health test results were uploaded on June 21 2014 and I absolutely sure that my results were forwarded to medical team because of Hep B. Since that day two months have passed but I still wasn't required to take additional health tests or provide additional health results. 

Any idea what does it mean or could mean?


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys, I've notice that those who had some health related issues were required for additional medical tests approximately after a month from the moment med docs were uploaded. My health test results were uploaded on June 21 2014 and I absolutely sure that my results were forwarded to medical team because of Hep B. Since that day two months have passed but I still wasn't required to take additional health tests or provide additional health results.
> 
> Any idea what does it mean or could mean?


It might mean, you are about to receive your grant anytime now,


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> It might mean, you are about to receive your grant anytime now,


Honestly it makes me more nervous rather than optimistic about the final decision.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't worry mate.. It will be all good.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

jamuu04 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My 3 year old son was diagnosed with speech delay last year so his medicals was referred to MOC last Aug. 5
> 
> ...


Did you declare yourself or this was an observation made by medical team where you went for your son's medicals?

P.S.- I asked this just out of curiosity, it is not related to your question though.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Honestly it makes me more nervous rather than optimistic about the final decision.


I have read and heard about people who have got grant even after brain surgeries, don't worry. Even I get jitters, just be thinking of grant. I can make out how you must be feeling. Stay positive and keep on posting on the forum.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

ashish1137, I sincerely grateful for such a warm words.


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> I was told that in case of any health related issues Medical Team has legal right to process the case for up to three months since health test results were uploaded. However, I'm not sure whether this timeline is update after additional health examination.


3 months huh? Where's a time machine when you need one?  Oh well. The waiting game continues.



ashish1137 said:


> Did you declare yourself or this was an observation made by medical team where you went for your son's medicals?
> 
> P.S.- I asked this just out of curiosity, it is not related to your question though.


I kind of declared it because the panel physician was trying to make my son to speak but he wouldn't because I think that he didn't feel like it. You know how kids are with doctors right? At the time I felt that if I didn't declare his speech delay that it might cause more problems for us so I blurted it out.

He is just 11 months delayed in speech and could say a few words and can speak his mind but not as much as some kids.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys, I re-use my medical clearance which is valid and still within 12 months.

ImmiAccount systems advise me to "organise your medical examination". I clicked on the link, ot has shown all my tests "completed".

Should I ring Immi and ask them to clear it and change to "No further examinations required..."? (Medical providers advised me to ring them to clear it as all tests showing "completed")


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

RNAussie said:


> Guys, I re-use my medical clearance which is valid and still within 12 months.
> 
> ImmiAccount systems advise me to "organise your medical examination". I clicked on the link, ot has shown all my tests "completed".
> 
> Should I ring Immi and ask them to clear it and change to "No further examinations required..."? (Medical providers advised me to ring them to clear it as all tests showing "completed")


I think it will be cleared automatically. In our case (myself and my wife), the link was disappear after all our tests result uploaded (you can check it by log in eMedical link https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient). If you log in immiAccount then the following message will be shown.

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys, I've notice that those who had some health related issues were required for additional medical tests approximately after a month from the moment med docs were uploaded. My health test results were uploaded on June 21 2014 and I absolutely sure that my results were forwarded to medical team because of Hep B. Since that day two months have passed but I still wasn't required to take additional health tests or provide additional health results.
> 
> Any idea what does it mean or could mean?


tomato, since you already have CO, so the best way is to ask him/her about your medical and overall application status.

What is the message shown on your ImmiAccount regarding your medical? 

Also, can you share the specific date of your lodgement? Just saying May is very vague it could be early May or late May which indeed are of big difference. 

Good luck!! I am riding the same boat buddy.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> tomato, since you already have CO, so the best way is to ask him/her about your medical and overall application status.
> 
> What is the message shown on your ImmiAccount regarding your medical?
> 
> ...


I don't have access to my immiaccount as my case is handled by agent. For the same reason I can't request CO for any information. The only thing I can do at now is be patient until September 23.

I lodged visa application on May 16.


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

guys

i had to go thru 3 sputum test and get a chest report from specialist when i was applying for my student visa.. This was very costly... and furthermore, my medical was considered only for temp visa (did not include blood test)

Now i wish to apply for perm visa so i would to do medicals all over again since my temp visa medical is not valid for a perm visa.. 

Is there anyway for me to reuse just the chest examination results from my student visa? i really do not wish to redo 3 sputum test and get another chest specialist memo... these thing easily coast an additional 500 bucks


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys,

What do they mean "received" and "recommended" on ImmiAccount?


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

jamuu04 said:


> 3 months huh? Where's a time machine when you need one?  Oh well. The waiting game continues.
> 
> I kind of declared it because the panel physician was trying to make my son to speak but he wouldn't because I think that he didn't feel like it. You know how kids are with doctors right? At the time I felt that if I didn't declare his speech delay that it might cause more problems for us so I blurted it out.
> 
> He is just 11 months delayed in speech and could say a few words and can speak his mind but not as much as some kids.


Well I understand. But never compare your kid with other kids. Specially girls who even start forming sentences at the age of 2 
:-D

My son was a bit delayed in his speech as well but now he is able to form sentences by himself. he is 3 years and 8 months now. he also started around 3 only. I think it was because we were in India until he was 1.5 years, then in UK until he was 2.25 years and then back and all the time he was in day care so he might got confused in languages. :-D

I hope the best for your son as well. When he starts to speak, you will really love that.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> What do they mean "received" and "recommended" on ImmiAccount?


recommended means you should or should not upload (based on your respective scenarios)

received means you uploaded some document under this category.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

in3deep said:


> guys
> 
> i had to go thru 3 sputum test and get a chest report from specialist when i was applying for my student visa.. This was very costly... and furthermore, my medical was considered only for temp visa (did not include blood test)
> 
> ...


For a skilled visa, we only go for a chest x-ray but no sputum test. Was there any specific reason you went for sputum test. Some family background or anything?


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> For a skilled visa, we only go for a chest x-ray but no sputum test. Was there any specific reason you went for sputum test. Some family background or anything?


caus they saw some scarring in my xray whihc even i was not aware off

but when i went to dog up my old xrays from my employers, it seems the scars was there all along


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

in3deep said:


> caus they saw some scarring in my xray whihc even i was not aware off
> 
> but when i went to dog up my old xrays from my employers, it seems the scars was there all along


You will get grant for sure but you have to be patience.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

RNAussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> What do they mean "received" and "recommended" on ImmiAccount?


'Recommended' is given by default against all generic document heads.
It changes to 'Required' as soon as you upload first file against that head.
It automatically changes to "Received" after a couple of days when it is received in its central server repository.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

in3deep said:


> caus they saw some scarring in my xray whihc even i was not aware off
> 
> but when i went to dog up my old xrays from my employers, it seems the scars was there all along


Hmmm, sorry to say but in such cases, you need to undergo adfitional tests. You can give reference of previous tests. That might or might not help. These countries are very strict when it comes to health issues. And this is good because their motive is to prevent such diseases from spreading.


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> Hmmm, sorry to say but in such cases, you need to undergo adfitional tests. You can give reference of previous tests. That might or might not help. These countries are very strict when it comes to health issues. And this is good because their motive is to prevent such diseases from spreading.


I know

That's why I was saying, I already underwent all the additional test for my Australian student visa 4 months back and got approved by MOC. However this was a medical for temp visa

M asking if I can reuse the test results for my 189 visa application since it's costly doing the test all over again


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

in3deep said:


> I know
> 
> That's why I was saying, I already underwent all the additional test for my Australian student visa 4 months back and got approved by MOC. However this was a medical for temp visa
> 
> M asking if I can reuse the test results for my 189 visa application since it's costly doing the test all over again


You can avoid meficals if you have already gone for the same in past 12 months. So in you case, yes.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

in3deep said:


> I know
> 
> That's why I was saying, I already underwent all the additional test for my Australian student visa 4 months back and got approved by MOC. However this was a medical for temp visa
> 
> M asking if I can reuse the test results for my 189 visa application since it's costly doing the test all over again


You can use same medical, no issues.

medical results are valid for 12 month.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> You can avoid meficals if you have already gone for the same in past 12 months. So in you case, yes.





maq_qatar said:


> You can use same medical, no issues.
> 
> medical results are valid for 12 month.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


but my original medicals were for a temp visa (did not include blood test)

so i have to redo medicals right for a perm visa?


----------



## Mike147 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey guys,

I had my medicals done yesterday (29/08/2014). 
My panel doctor said he will have the results uploaded to eMedical by Wednesday latest next week. 

How long does it take for the medicals to be cleared by the department and how will I know they get cleared?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

in3deep said:


> but my original medicals were for a temp visa (did not include blood test)
> 
> so i have to redo medicals right for a perm visa?


I think you can go to same hospital and check with them or try to call dibp.

Or anyone with same exp can help you. Try to post your query to other threads

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Mike147 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I had my medicals done yesterday (29/08/2014).
> My panel doctor said he will have the results uploaded to eMedical by Wednesday latest next week.
> ...


Hospital takes 3 to 5 days to upload.

You can only know whether hospital has uploaded your reports or not.

Once you receive your grant thn only you will know about medical clearence or if your co email you about medical.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mike147 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I had my medicals done yesterday (29/08/2014).
> My panel doctor said he will have the results uploaded to eMedical by Wednesday latest next week.
> ...


You can check the status of your medical here - https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

I'm told only your CO can tell you if your medical has been referred unless the panel doc mentioned the grading... How long, it's anyone guess, there doesn't seem to be any pattern, could be a few days to 3 months!


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys recently I had a word with MARA solicitor regarding diseases in general and Hepatitis in particular and I got the following response:


> In the past asymptomatic (no symptoms) Hep-B carriers were often allowed through the health criteria process, however recently that appears to have changed. Problem is, if DIBP can predict within certain parameters that a condition will exist for a person's lifetime, they can use the predicted lifetime costs of treatment, rather than the anticipated costs for the first 5 years of permanent residency in Australia, which changes the situation in a huge way and often results in failure of the health criteria. The same predictability factors affect all diseases - it is not specific to Hep-B


Has anybody heard about such changes?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys recently I had a word with MARA solicitor regarding diseases in general and Hepatitis in particular and I got the following response:
> 
> Has anybody heard about such changes?


can you ask your solicitor to quote a reference?


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> can you ask your solicitor to quote a reference?


I suspect that he relies more on his personal observations rather then official facts. 

My question:


> Could you clarify how long ago the situation regarding DIBP treatment to predicted cost has changed and is this situation the same for other disease?


His answer: 


> I dont' know that it was any specific date - it has been more of a gradual change over time as science has been able to more accurately predict the trajectory or course of different diseases
> 
> It's not a new policy, but there seems to be from what I can tell more of a focus on the lifetime vs shorter periods of time in some cases. Here's the specific PAM3 policy guidance on how many years' of costs, etc should be considered for permanent visa applicants:
> 
> ...


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi, I need someone's expert view, my dependent medical referred to MOC because my kid has speech delay , will that be any problem? 
Also even it was referred to MOC but her online medical status after one week changed to "Finalized" then I query to Case officer about this new status change and asked him if there is anything pending, case officer said yes it is still being assessed by MOC. Can someone help me if this kind case happened before also when you have online status finalized but your case is still being assessed and what does that mean?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys recently I had a word with MARA solicitor regarding diseases in general and Hepatitis in particular and I got the following response:
> 
> In the past asymptomatic (no symptoms) Hep-B carriers were often allowed through the health criteria process, however recently that appears to have changed. Problem is, if DIBP can predict within certain parameters that a condition will exist for a person's lifetime, they can use the predicted lifetime costs of treatment, rather than the anticipated costs for the first 5 years of permanent residency in Australia, which changes the situation in a huge way and often results in failure of the health criteria. The same predictability factors affect all diseases - it is not specific to Hep-B
> 
> Has anybody heard about such changes?


Oh no. Please do not frighten me with this. If that is the case there should be a clear statement about it on their website so that people like me wont even bother to apply for the visa thus saving time and money,...most importantly would be out of frustration and tension. I am scared to death now. I hope it is not true.


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

leo128 said:


> Hi, I need someone's expert view, my dependent medical referred to MOC because my kid has speech delay , will that be any problem?
> Also even it was referred to MOC but her online medical status after one week changed to "Finalized" then I query to Case officer about this new status change and asked him if there is anything pending, case officer said yes it is still being assessed by MOC. Can someone help me if this kind case happened before also when you have online status finalized but your case is still being assessed and what does that mean?


We're on the same boat man. My 3 y/o child's medicals was referred to MOC as well because of speech delay. According to my agent, as far as she knows, there should be no negative effects in the visa application but definitely a delay in the visa grant.

HTH.


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Jamuu,

Agreed its exactly same case and mine kid is also 3 years, speech delay is due to bilingual at home. All reports and milestones are perfect by specialists. lets see how it goes. Keep in touch.


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Just want to check if there any other friend who had exactly same case previously and granted visa with speech delay of kid?

Appreciate to know this to get a relief and heads up , can PM me also.

Many Thanks


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys any chance I will be required to undergo additional health test or my visa application will be rejected due to health related issues after I have this status in immiaccount? 


> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys any chance I will be required to undergo additional health test or my visa application will be rejected due to health related issues after I have this status in immiaccount?


Quite possible. This statement is quite confusing though. Mine shows the same on ImmiAccount but it has been referred and waiting for MOC's assessment report. And they outcome could be anything from approval to rejection or asking for further test. I called DIBP and they said my medical is on MOC's hands and they should be looking into it. Will be calling them again if they have received any feedback yet from MOC in two weeks. 

Did you call DIBP? if not please do it. You will get some info from them/


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have a question. I have applied 190 visa on 6th Aug. Medicals were done on 20th Aug. There are 3 more applicant with me. Spouse, Kid and my Mother. Have checked with the panel doctor, there were no issues with medicas of me, spouse and Kid. However my mother was Rated as " B" because of scarring on her lungs. Have some questions. Guess u can help me 

1) Can I go for Sputum test for my mother before case officer allocation, just to save time and also my mother as travel plans to Australia on Visitor Visa.(She already has Australia visitor Visa- Flying 15th Sep)

2) If my mother's case is referred to MOC then would the Grant for all other applicants gets delayed??


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

ashwani.jagota said:


> However my mother was Rated as " B" because of scarring on her lungs.


Hi.

Could you clarify how did you know that your mother was rated as "B" category please.


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Hi.
> 
> Could you clarify how did you know that your mother was rated as "B" category please.



She had some scarring on her lungs which means that she might have had TB some time earlier in her life. Till now my mother does not have any symtoms of TB and has no problems at all. I asked our panel doctor and post referring to her chest X-Ray he said that DIBP might refer my mother for further tests based on TB suspision.


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

ashwani.jagota said:


> She had some scarring on her lungs which means that she might have had TB some time earlier in her life. Till now my mother does not have any symtoms of TB and has no problems at all. I asked our panel doctor and post referring to her chest X-Ray he said that DIBP might refer my mother for further tests based on TB suspision.


Si I have assumed post having discussion with the panel doctor that she might have rated as "B"


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Guys
Would it be advisable to go fr Sputum test from the panel doctor only before CO advises me to do so. This will save 2 months


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys any chance I will be required to undergo additional health test or my visa application will be rejected due to health related issues after I have this status in immiaccount?


this is normal tomato. Dont get too excited here. Relax and I hope everything goes positive for you.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

ashwani.jagota said:


> Hi Guys
> Would it be advisable to go fr Sputum test from the panel doctor only before CO advises me to do so. This will save 2 months


No. it is not. Why would you go ahead and get tests which are not recommended and spend money on such tests.


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Ashish

Do we get to know medicals are cleared or not only after CO allocation??

If that is the case I am in limbo up till November as I am a Aug applicant


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

ashwani.jagota said:


> Hi Ashish
> 
> Do we get to know medicals are cleared or not only after CO allocation??
> 
> If that is the case I am in limbo up till November as I am a Aug applicant


Yes. Only CO can tell you if your medical is cleared.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Yes. Only CO can tell you if your medical is cleared.


What is HEALTH UNDERTAKING FORM 815?


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

What tests are conduced for new born (say around 1.5 month old)?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Zolter said:


> What is HEALTH UNDERTAKING FORM 815?


Did you receive a Form 815 Health Undertaking form?

Health Undertakings

I received the same form 815 for my wife's health (Hep B). I filled it and uploaded online and sent a copy to CO.
Normally, GRANT is given shortly after submitting Health Undertaking. But I dont know how long it will take before the GRANT.
Maybe msaeed, srinee and others that have filled health undertaking before their grant can shed more light on the timing.

Cheers.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

NirajK said:


> What tests are conduced for new born (say around 1.5 month old)?


Physical examination only, no blood or urine tests....


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Zolter said:


> What is HEALTH UNDERTAKING FORM 815?



You are close to the grant. It is for the people who have medical condition and need to follow government guideline after moving to OZ and t his is for screening purpose only.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

ashwani.jagota said:


> She had some scarring on her lungs which means that she might have had TB some time earlier in her life. Till now my mother does not have any symtoms of TB and has no problems at all. I asked our panel doctor and post referring to her chest X-Ray he said that DIBP might refer my mother for further tests based on TB suspision.


Hi i would suggest you to for further test i know this will cost you but you will save your time which is more important and i as per my understanding if they have any small doubt as you said scars are there in chest xray your case more likly to be refer to MOC for further investigation.

There is no risk but only delay.

I did the same and saved atleast 1 month.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Zolter said:


> What is HEALTH UNDERTAKING FORM 815?


One of my friend got grant after 18 days of submission of 815

Good luck

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

ashwani.jagota said:


> Si I have assumed post having discussion with the panel doctor that she might have rated as "B"


You can check with hospital for grading(if they can share with you) becoz once they upload they receive a paper for their referrence which mention your grade.

I took a copy of that report from my panel hospital.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

Just one question.. If I go through Sputum test fr my mother from panel doctor without CO asking me to do so.. Would DIBP consider the test reports??


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

ashwani.jagota said:


> Just one question.. If I go through Sputum test fr my mother from panel doctor without CO asking me to do so.. Would DIBP consider the test reports??


Yes but you need to go through same hospital.

Thats what i wrote i did the same and submitted all report together and saved my time and got grant too.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> One of my friend got grant after 18 days of submission of 815
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


18 days? It could be that there were other pending things on the case..like in msaeed's case, the second instalment payment to meet spouse's English language eligibility caused the delay....
In all, we have been waiting for long....more patience won't hurt.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

NirajK said:


> What tests are conduced for new born (say around 1.5 month old)?


Only physical examination which will take not more than a minute or so. 
Chill


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> 18 days? It could be that there were other pending things on the case..like in msaeed's case, the second instalment payment to meet spouse's English language eligibility caused the delay....
> In all, we have been waiting for long....more patience won't hurt.


I understand but i just shared my friend case where after submission of form 815 nothing was pending.

So you can expect your grant any time after a week of submission. This is my individual openion.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> I understand but i just shared my friend case where after submission of form 815 nothing was pending.
> 
> So you can expect your grant any time after a week of submission. This is my individual openion.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


I understand completely mate.
The COs are unpredictable in their timing sometimes....


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

semaaustralia, do you have this status for your wife in your immiaccount?


> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> semaaustralia, do you have this status for your wife in your immiaccount?


Yes, I have that status for all 3 of us. That status means nothing when a case is referred to MOC. The only way to know the current status of a referred Medical is to contact the C.O.
Cheers


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Did you receive a Form 815 Health Undertaking form?
> 
> Health Undertakings
> 
> ...









austrailadream said:


> You are close to the grant. It is for the people who have medical condition and need to follow government guideline after moving to OZ and t his is for screening purpose only.






maq_qatar said:


> One of my friend got grant after 18 days of submission of 815
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum




Actually I hadn't received any Form 815 before my grant, I was not aware of it that's the reason I wanted to get the clarification.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Zolter, did you have/declared any health related issues?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Zolter, did you have/declared any health related issues?


Actually, my wife had a major operation just 15 days before my med examination and since then I had been following this thread. However, her case was NOT referred to MOC and we got grant within 14 days after examination.


Edit: We did declare about her surgery and gave the clinic her discharge summary.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Zolter said:


> Actually, my wife had a major operation just 15 days before my med examination and since then I had been following this thread. However, her case was NOT referred to MOC and we got grant within 14 days after examination.
> 
> Edit: We did declare about her surgery and gave the clinic her discharge summary.


Great one. Cheers mate.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

NirajK said:


> What tests are conduced for new born (say around 1.5 month old)?


Just a physical checkup. hieght, weight, etc.


----------



## rps7654 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I had anxiety problem as my mother is a dialysis patient and I hate going to clinics and hospitals as it brings in some sought of anxiety in me.

I went for medicals and they said that I have high BP = 150/90, I knew this is because of anxiety and at home I keep my diet controlled and keep tab on my BP.
2 years back I took BP medicine for 2 weeks and from then its normal without any pills n my doc said u need to exercise, and eat healthy and I have no issues. I mentioned NO to every query on e-medical form.

I told this to Panel doc n she said that at this time ur BP is high and asked what medicine u took and she wrote it down in the form.

Now I am worried what will happen to my Application. is it the end of the road 

a bit worried now, n any idea when will be a CO get alloted, I applied for VISA on 8/8/2014.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

rps7654 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had anxiety problem as my mother is a dialysis patient and I hate going to clinics and hospitals as it brings in some sought of anxiety in me.
> 
> ...


You would not have any problem as long as the information you gave on the form is true and correct. High BP in itself is not a cause for concern. 
We have had people that had major issues (Epilepsy, triple bypass, etc) and still got their Grant. The key thing is that your condition should not be of public health concern, should not need any community resources in short supply and should not require a an continuous expensive treatment.

Your medicals might probably be graded B. That will lead to it being referred for MOC to assess. It will mean you will wait longer before getting cleared. But you will be fine.
Cheer Up and all the best.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

For CO allocation, 6weeks is a common timeline, however, nothing is written in stone. It could take much more longer. Just be patient and wait for your turn.
HTH.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

I have status *REQUESTED* in front of *Evidence of Health* in my immiaccount. What does it mean?


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> I have status REQUESTED in front of Evidence of Health in my immiaccount. What does it mean?


It means CO has requested for your medicals.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> It means CO has requested for your medicals.


My medicals have been uploaded on 23 June this year and now I have:



> Meeting the health requirement
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> My medicals have been uploaded on 23 June this year and now I have:


May be you need to take additional medical tests. Have you received any correspondence from your CO? Check your email or immi account correspondence.


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Tomato_juice,

Don't go with only online status , best way is to verify with CO.
Some time online status is not correct.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Guys,
Please stop giving WRONG information. Status "Requested" in front of Evidence of Health means the applicant's medical has been referred to MOC. Simple.
Also, give little credence to the immiaccount status....ONLY CO can give accurate information on status of application.

HTH.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Guys,
> Please stop giving WRONG information. Status "Requested" in front of Evidence of Health means the applicant's medical has been referred to MOC. Simple.
> Also, give little credence to the immiaccount status....ONLY CO can give accurate information on status of application.
> 
> HTH.


Sorry but can you point me to any literature on the immi site which says requested means referred to MOC? 

No one wishes to provide WRONG BUT info its all based on exp of each applicant.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> Sorry but can you point me to any literature on the immi site which says requested means referred to MOC?
> 
> No one wishes to provide WRONG BUT info its all based on exp of each applicant.


Sorry, no Literature on immi site points to that...but it is the truth. When "Evidence of Health" shows status "Requested", it means it has been referred to MOC.
Please I cant say more than this. It is from my own observation and the experience of others on the forum.

Cheers.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Sorry, no Literature on immi site points to that...but it is the truth. When "Evidence of Health" shows status "Requested", it means it has been referred to MOC.
> Please I cant say more than this. It is from my own observation and the experience of others on the forum.
> 
> Cheers.


Is there any connection between status "Health for this person has been finalised ..." and CO received conclusion from MOC after health test were referred? I mean is there any possibility that medical conclusion has been received from MOC by CO but status Evidence of Health is still as REQUESTED?


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Sorry, no Literature on immi site points to that...but it is the truth. When "Evidence of Health" shows status "Requested", it means it has been referred to MOC.
> Please I cant say more than this. It is from my own observation and the experience of others on the forum.
> 
> Cheers.


Exactly!! So, you are speaking from your experience and I'm from mine. So, lets call it even mate. When there is no definitive info from DIBP on what the status means we can only speculate, right? 

Everyone here is trying to help each other. So, lets refrain from making broad statements like "stop giving WRONG information". 

Peace :israel:


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

how much time does a Co take after submission of medicals of a newborn baby for granting of visa?? any idea?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Is there any connection between status "Health for this person has been finalised ..." and CO received conclusion from MOC after health test were referred? I mean is there any possibility that medical conclusion has been received from MOC by CO but status Evidence of Health is still as REQUESTED?


Required, Received, recommended and requested.. these statuses does not necessarily show the actual and current status of the documents... for me , i submitted documents of my baby on 2/9 but still they are in 'required' status. In my opinion it mostly depends on your own circumstances and your can better judge yourself.So, moral of the story: make your best guess and stay calm, relax and chill out.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Sorry, no Literature on immi site points to that...but it is the truth. When "Evidence of Health" shows status "Requested", it means it has been referred to MOC.
> Please I cant say more than this. It is from my own observation and the experience of others on the forum.
> 
> Cheers.


Dear, your status worries me to the hilt. You lodged in early April and still being held on..however, it seems you've almost sailed to the coast. Undertaking means everything all set for the grant.

So, the question is, is it it the medical that kept you on hold for this many months?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

*QUESTION OF THE DAY:

IN CASE OF MEDICAL REFERRAL, DO THE COs WAIT FOR THE MEDICAL CLEARANCE BEFORE THEY REALLY START PROCESSING THE APPLICATION? OR THEY PROCESS REGARDLESS OF MEDICAL STATUS? 
*
I feel like they keep the applications on hold till the medical is cleared. I am f***** unfortunate being in a medical condition. It sucks to the hilt.*
*


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Pathetic, they have again requested for Polio certificates which have already been attached to immiaccount and emailed to them almost more than a month ago.... just forwarded them the same email by adding.

"the requested documents have already been sent to you vide below email. However, i have attached them again for your reference". 

I was hoping for a visa grant email as its getting near to 06 months for me now...:flame:


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Dear, your status worries me to the hilt. You lodged in early April and still being held on..however, it seems you've almost sailed to the coast. Undertaking means everything all set for the grant.
> 
> So, the question is, is it it the medical that kept you on hold for this many months?


Yes, medicals kept me this long. My wife had to do medicals twice (the second one on the request of the MOC from Global Health office). The first medical waited on the MOC queue for 47 days while the second medical joined the queue for an additional 53days.
But thank God my wife was asked to sign the health Undertaking and the Medical is out of the way now.
Just waiting for the GRANT.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Pathetic, they have again requested for Polio certificates which have already been attached to immiaccount and emailed to them almost more than a month ago.... just forwarded them the same email by adding.
> 
> "the requested documents have already been sent to you vide below email. However, i have attached them again for your reference".
> 
> I was hoping for a visa grant email as its getting near to 06 months for me now...:flame:


This is funny. Though the team has not requested for the Polio certificate again, I also resent them 2 days ago. And I also mentioned that I had both uploaded it online and sent it to their emails a while back.
I was only trying to avoid a scenario where they will ask again....lo and behold, it happened to you.
Just keep calm mate, we are almost there.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Yes, medicals kept me this long. My wife had to do medicals twice (the second one on the request of the MOC from Global Health office). The first medical waited on the MOC queue for 47 days while the second medical joined the queue for an additional 53days.
> But thank God my wife was asked to sign the health Undertaking and the Medical is out of the way now.
> Just waiting for the GRANT.


That is what my guess was. What medical condition does she have, if you donot mind sharing? 

I am Hep B carrier and it has become more complex right now since I declared it during my medical but the clinic said I had no Hep B anymore. This would certainly confuse the folks sitting in the house of MOC. I am not sure how they gonna assess my medical in this situation. But one thing to be sure is that my medical is with MOC folks and I know these nongs have no hurry in assessing the medicals. They always take their time.

May God bless me!!


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> That is what my guess was. What medical condition does she have, if you donot mind sharing?
> 
> I am Hep B carrier and it has become more complex right now since I declared it during my medical but the clinic said I had no Hep B anymore. This would certainly confuse the folks sitting in the house of MOC. I am not sure how they gonna assess my medical in this situation. But one thing to be sure is that my medical is with MOC folks and I know these nongs have no hurry in assessing the medicals. They always take their time.
> 
> May God bless me!!


My wife's case is Hep B as well.
I hope you provided all the tests (HBVDNA, HBeAg, Liver Function Test, Alfa Feto Protein test, Liver Ultrasound or Fibroscan) during the medicals. The MOC will request for additional medicals if you did not provide all those test (ofcos at your own cost).

Also, are you on medication? 
1. If No (I want to assume that the Liver specialist having considered your Test results declared you inactive carrier), MOC will request that you should sign the Form 815 before you can meet the medical criteria.

2. If Yes, then how long have you been on medication? Your Liver Specialist's prognosis and opinion on the stage and severity of the hep B matters alot. If the Liver Specialist (after considering all clinical evidence) declares that you dont need medication anymore, he only needs to write a letter of how he arrived at that conclusion and show proof with the test results. Then MOC will use that to decide to ask you to sign Form 815 Health Undertaking.

In my wife's case, We PRAYED ALOT. 
There isn't enough information about how MOC assesses Hep B cases. There are just too many variables (Cost of treatment, HBVDNA Level, proof of effectiveness of ongoing treatment, age, ability of the applicant to work normally, LFT, Alfa Feto Protein, Liver Ultrasound Scan).

HTH.
I will eventually have to do a detailed outline of how our own case went from beginning of the application to the end (To provide information for other Hep B applicants on the forum).


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> This is funny. Though the team has not requested for the Polio certificate again, I also resent them 2 days ago. And I also mentioned that I had both uploaded it online and sent it to their emails a while back.
> I was only trying to avoid a scenario where they will ask again....lo and behold, it happened to you.
> Just keep calm mate, we are almost there.


we lodged on the same date :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

austrailadream, just interseting what is your status in front of Evidence of Health in immiaccount?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> we lodged on the same date :fingerscrossed:


I just noticed that now.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> My wife's case is Hep B as well.
> I hope you provided all the tests (HBVDNA, HBeAg, Liver Function Test, Alfa Feto Protein test, Liver Ultrasound or Fibroscan) during the medicals. The MOC will request for additional medicals if you did not provide all those test (ofcos at your own cost).
> 
> Also, are you on medication?
> ...


Thanks for your share. I submitted exactly those reports except letter from my doctor. Your case made me more optimistic now. I was worried if any change in policy around Hep B would cause rejection. Now there is a hope for me as well.

It is just too ridiculous to take this long to make a decision. 

Another question: what was the ask for additional medical for your wife while you had submitted all the relevent reports to them already?

I really wish to see your grant news in couple days. Good luck!!!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> austrailadream, just interseting what is your status in front of Evidence of Health in immiaccount?


It shows as finalised which is not correct since my medical has been referred.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

I have an important question about emedical questions. Should I answer all questions with (No) ?

I take steroids ocassionally and I also have OCD obsessive compulsive disorder. Should I answer yes to these ? I can't imagine that telling them I am on steroids will help my case.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Thanks for your share. I submitted exactly those reports except letter from my doctor. Your case made me more optimistic now. I was worried if any change in policy around Hep B would cause rejection. Now there is a hope for me as well.
> 
> It is just too ridiculous to take this long to make a decision.
> 
> ...


I didnt submit everything in the first medical (I was advised by srinee to just mention in my wife's medicals that she had hepatitis and I also mentioned the medication she was using).
After 47 days the MOC from Global health office contacted me that my wife needs to go for further tests (HBVDNA, HBeAg, and LFT). Srinee again asked me to include Alfa Feto Protein test and Ultrasound.
So we went back to the panel clinic, and we did the following tests: 
1. HBVDNA (it was very low <45IU/ml)
2. HBeAg (-ve)
3. LFT (ALT = 52, AST = 25)
4. Alfa Feto Protein (Normal)
5. Liver Ultrasound (Liver was normal and no injury)
6. Hepatitis C Virus (-ve)

Then the Liver Specialist wrote a letter explaining the results and the medication being used.
Finally, my wife and I wrote a Statutory Declaration to further explain her condition, that she was normal and without any liver damage by clinical evidence. We showed willingness to sign health undertaking if given the opportunity. _shel (one of the moderators on the forum) perused the SD for us. 
The clinic uploaded the test results and the doctor's letter while we uploaded the SD ourselves (mailed a copy to CO).
53 days later, CO asked us to sign Health Undertaking Form 815.
That's the story so far.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

getmeoutplz said:


> I have an important question about emedical questions. Should I answer all questions with (No) ?
> 
> I take steroids ocassionally and I also have OCD obsessive compulsive disorder. Should I answer yes to these ? I can't imagine that telling them I am on steroids will help my case.


You have to tell them your condition as it is. At the panel clinic, you will have the opportunity to explain in details to the doctor who will in turn advice MOC in his report.
Cheers.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> I didnt submit everything in the first medical (I was advised by srinee to just mention in my wife's medicals that she had hepatitis and I also mentioned the medication she was using).
> After 47 days the MOC from Global health office contacted me that my wife needs to go for further tests (HBVDNA, HBeAg, and LFT). Srinee again asked me to include Alfa Feto Protein test and Ultrasound.
> So we went back to the panel clinic, and we did the following tests:
> 1. HBVDNA (it was very low <45IU/ml)
> ...


I see. Mine was HBsAg not HBeAg. I went for it as the penal doctor advised. To my surprise it came out to be -ve which means I have cleared the Hep B.  But the LFT readings were little bit higher and maybe it was due to some other reasons such as I did not have good rest before the test etc. 

Who is Srinee? your CO? 

From your timeline it seems like you got your CO well ahead of medical was done. Did your CO ask for any other documents during your medical referral period? I am asking this just to understand if CO does wait for medical clearance before he/she goes ahead with further processing of application, in other words, nothing happens with your application unless you clear your medical.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> I see. Mine was HBsAg not HBeAg. I went for it as the penal doctor advised. To my surprise it came out to be -ve which means I have cleared the Hep B.  But the LFT readings were little bit higher and maybe it was due to some other reasons such as I did not have good rest before the test etc.
> 
> Who is Srinee? your CO?
> 
> From your timeline it seems like you got your CO well ahead of medical was done. Did your CO ask for any other documents during your medical referral period? I am asking this just to understand if CO does wait for medical clearance before he/she goes ahead with further processing of application, in other words, nothing happens with your application unless you clear your medical.


HBsAg -ve means you are not even a Hep B Carrier ....


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> HBsAg -ve means you are not even a Hep B Carrier ....


Right. It was a surprise to me when the panel doctor told me the news i.e. my immune system has cleared the HBV virus. But I have declared myself as Hep B carrier and this might confuse the MOC that is what worries me which might make me go for another round of medical and that means wait game of more than a month. On top of that, my liver function test at the panel clinic shows not within normal range..those readings are little higher. But the test reports at another private hospital that I underwent for LFT showed perfectly within range.

So, my medical case has become more complex than it was supposed to be. I wished to see HBsAg as positive and LFT within normal range. My DNA level is not detectable and liver scan is normal. 

My medical was uploaded on 31 July, as per other forum members' cases, I think MOC should be reaching out to me if there is any further test required (almost 45 days).

XX.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

semaaustralia, one more question, sorry for being impatience. 

As you said you were reached out by MOC for further test. Is it possible for you to share the e-mail address of MOC? I would like to drop an email to them asking for an update on my medical status. 

thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Right. It was a surprise to me when the panel doctor told me the news i.e. my immune system has cleared the HBV virus. But I have declared myself as Hep B carrier and this might confuse the MOC that is what worries me which might make me go for another round of medical and that means wait game of more than a month. On top of that, my liver function test at the panel clinic shows not within normal range..those readings are little higher. But the test reports at another private hospital that I underwent for LFT showed perfectly within range.
> 
> So, my medical case has become more complex than it was supposed to be. I wished to see HBsAg as positive and LFT within normal range. My DNA level is not detectable and liver scan is normal.
> 
> ...


Little higher could be because of food (fatty food) or medicine (even Panadol raises liver enzymes) .....


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> HBsAg -ve means you are not even a Hep B Carrier ....


Did you test HBsAg +ve before? And did you undergo treatment? If yes, it means you have been able to achieve HBsAg loss..

If you tested HBsAg +ve before but did not undergo any treatment and yet you became HBsAg -ve , it means what you had was Acute Hepatitis B which is not an issue at all.

In any case, once your present status is HBsAg -ve, then you have no issue at all. In fact, you shouldn't be bothering yourself.
HTH.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Did you test HBsAg +ve before? And did you undergo treatment? If yes, it means you have been able to achieve HBsAg loss..
> 
> If you tested HBsAg +ve before but did not undergo any treatment and yet you became HBsAg -ve , it means what you had was Acute Hepatitis B which is not an issue at all.
> 
> ...


No I never had Hep B, I am actually immunized against it because my country has the highest Hep B and Hep C infection rate in the world, so I did not want to catch it.....

But I agree with you, HBsAg +ve seroconverting to HBsAg -ve (either by treatment or natural immunity) means you had Hep B and cleared it and - unless it inflected some serious liver damage in the process - you are fine as good as the guy who never had Hep B.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> semaaustralia, one more question, sorry for being impatience.
> 
> As you said you were reached out by MOC for further test. Is it possible for you to share the e-mail address of MOC? I would like to drop an email to them asking for an update on my medical status.
> 
> thanks a bunch!!!


If you ask for my opinion, I will say don't bother contacting MOC...
LFT cannot be used in isolation to assess Hep. B. So don't bother about it.
Just wait for them to contact you...


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> No I never had Hep B, I am actually immunized against it because my country has the highest Hep B and Hep C infection rate in the world, so I did not want to catch it.....
> 
> But I agree with you, HBsAg +ve seroconverting to HBsAg -ve (either by treatment or natural immunity) means you had Hep B and cleared it and - unless it inflected some serious liver damage in the process - you are fine as good as the guy who never had Hep B.


TheExpatriate, I know you don't have it. The reply was actually meant for australiadream.
Thanks for helping around the forum.


----------



## Paddy_cool (Jul 14, 2014)

*Can someone tell me what all questions are asked by the panel doctor during the medical examination at center..?

Does kids immunization card require to be carried for panel doctor to refer?*


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

can any one share how much time it takes to complete Medical checks at Ruby hall Pune on a Saturday? The admin staff was discouraging me from getting medicals done on Sat saying it takes 6+ hours ? Can you please share your experiences at Ruby Hall Pune ?
Also how soon do they upload medicals in the eMedical system ?
Anything I should be vigilant about ?

thanks
Nish 

any tips will help me.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nish89 said:


> can any one share how much time it takes to complete Medical checks at Ruby hall Pune on a Saturday? The admin staff was discouraging me from getting medicals done on Sat saying it takes 6+ hours ? Can you please share your experiences at Ruby Hall Pune ?
> Also how soon do they upload medicals in the eMedical system ?
> Anything I should be vigilant about ?
> 
> ...


If you're going on a weekend, you'll stay their for at least 6-8 hours... the process for Aus starts at 10AM even if you reach by 9 nothing will happen. There are queues for each and every test.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

And they do upload the medicals in 2-3 days.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Did you test HBsAg +ve before? And did you undergo treatment? If yes, it means you have been able to achieve HBsAg loss..
> 
> If you tested HBsAg +ve before but did not undergo any treatment and yet you became HBsAg -ve , it means what you had was Acute Hepatitis B which is not an issue at all.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was +ve when it was tested even two months before I went for the medical. I plan to do it again at the hospital that I did before just to make sure if it is really negative as the panel clinic found. It has been positive since I first discovered it in 1999. I am not sure if it is because of my health condition. I have been doing usual excercise for months and I myself feel quite energetic. And last quantitative report on HBsAg was 0.32 against the normal range of 0-0.005. Not that far from the range though. It was 113 two years ago I did the same test.

The panel doctor told me that not many people get the virus cleared but it happens to some...and he said I was one of those few. I am not convinced though. Planning to do the same test in couple weeks at my former hospital and see what the report gonna look like. But I really I wish to see it as the -ve, of course. 

Due to this medical status of mine, I am totally in dark and hoping to hear something either from MOC or CO himself/herself in couple weeks. I am counting the days since it got referred on 31 July.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> If you ask for my opinion, I will say don't bother contacting MOC...
> LFT cannot be used in isolation to assess Hep. B. So don't bother about it.
> Just wait for them to contact you...


Thanks for your honest advice. I would take it. 

I am being that impatience these days because this visa stuff is holding my future plans especially the job stuff. I am not into my current work any more and feel like wastage of time just to kill time and wait for salary every month. I have never visited a forum like this with such an intense frequency. Please keep us updated as your application makes any progress.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Thanks for your honest advice. I would take it.
> 
> I am being that impatience these days because this visa stuff is holding my future plans especially the job stuff. I am not into my current work any more and feel like wastage of time just to kill time and wait for salary every month. I have never visited a forum like this with such an intense frequency. Please keep us updated as your application makes any progress.


You want to know the truth? Its the same for most people. 
The wait, the suspense in planning.....You will be wondering...should you take the job offer that is coming your way or focus on planning for Australia....The passion for your job will take a hit because your mind is always on the PR.

For me, I can only wait.....and Pray.


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> You want to know the truth? Its the same for most people.
> The wait, the suspense in planning.....You will be wondering...should you take the job offer that is coming your way or focus on planning for Australia....The passion for your job will take a hit because your mind is always on the PR.
> 
> For me, I can only wait.....and Pray.


.......and when you eventually get it, you will be wondering whether to leave the life and job you are very comfortable with to leaping in the dark.....


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Zolter said:


> .......and when you eventually get it, you will be wondering whether to leave the life and job you are very comfortable with to leaping in the dark.....


I agree with your above statement zolter...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Paddy_cool said:


> *Can someone tell me what all questions are asked by the panel doctor during the medical examination at center..?
> 
> Does kids immunization card require to be carried for panel doctor to refer?*


In my own case, we did not go with kids immunization card and it didn't matter.

The questions asked (for adults) are mostly questions on the medical referral letter (which is basically to confirm your medical history). Panel doctor will test your eyesight, check you BP, Calculate your BMI, examine your mouth, and also examine your body while you lie on your back and on your tummy.

You will do: Blood Test (HIV, and maybe Hep.B) , Urine Test and Chest Xray.
Cheers.


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

2013 said:


> If you're going on a weekend, you'll stay their for at least 6-8 hours... the process for Aus starts at 10AM even if you reach by 9 nothing will happen. There are queues for each and every test.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thank you ! I was told by admin to come only after noon (12pm)..


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi folks,

I'm expecting my medicals to be referred as I have a medical history of TB, 9 years ago.

From what I have been reading, I'll be required to do Sputum Test at the suggested medical center, which will be cultured for 8 weeks before the actual outcome.

Has anyone in the forum gone through this off late?

Thanks


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm expecting my medicals to be referred as I have a medical history of TB, 9 years ago.
> 
> ...


Yes you will be asked for sputum test. I would suggest you go for sputum test without asking them this will save your time.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Yes you will be asked for sputum test. I would suggest you go for sputum test without asking them this will save your time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Is it possible to do that?

Should I approach the panel doctor directly, with the HAP ID, without the receipt of correspondence from CO?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> Is it possible to do that?
> 
> Should I approach the panel doctor directly, with the HAP ID, without the receipt of correspondence from CO?


Yes, i did the same and submitted my medical with all together.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Yes, i did the same and submitted my medical with all together.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


You have just made my day, maq_qatar!

I was feeling low, thinking about the wait for the CO and then another 2 months wait for the medicals etc.

Thanks a lot ! I'll call the medical center right away and make an appointment.


----------



## Paddy_cool (Jul 14, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> In my own case, we did not go with kids immunization card and it didn't matter.
> 
> The questions asked (for adults) are mostly questions on the medical referral letter (which is basically to confirm your medical history). Panel doctor will test your eyesight, check you BP, Calculate your BMI, examine your mouth, and also examine your body while you lie on your back and on your tummy.
> 
> ...


*Thanks Mate!!

I gone through the medical tests yesterday....and you are completely right about each n every info provided by you about the process the there...

Have 2 questions now..

1. BMI- how critical the BMI is ? as I am bit overweight...height - 170 Cm and Weight-82 kg

2. Eyes test - Doctor asked me to read the bottom 3 lines of eyes testing characters chart...but I could not read the bottom 2 lines as the characters very small and unclear...I do not use glasses and have no problem with sight.. but still it happened.

Just want to know how critical these 2 things are?....can this lead to a MOC referral?....

Thanks*


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> You have just made my day, maq_qatar!
> 
> I was feeling low, thinking about the wait for the CO and then another 2 months wait for the medicals etc.
> 
> Thanks a lot ! I'll call the medical center right away and make an appointment.


This will - however - shorten your FED notice.



Paddy_cool said:


> *Thanks Mate!!
> 
> I gone through the medical tests yesterday....and you are completely right about each n every info provided by you about the process the there...
> 
> ...



1- 170/82 is BMI 28.4, this is fine, mine was higher .... don't worry

2- Still fine ..... I could not read the last line .. you are not going for a vision test for flying a plane


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> You want to know the truth? Its the same for most people.
> The wait, the suspense in planning.....You will be wondering...should you take the job offer that is coming your way or focus on planning for Australia....The passion for your job will take a hit because your mind is always on the PR.
> 
> For me, I can only wait.....and Pray.


Semaaustralia, good news for me is that I got response from DIBp this afternoon. I have to submit health undertaking form. The medical hurdle has thus cleared. I was just too much worried about my medical. Only remaining document is my wife's PCC. I hope to get things done once PCC is submitted. Good luck guys


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> I have to submit health undertaking form.


If I'm not mistaken it's form 815, isn't it? And another one question. What status in your immiaccount in front of Evidence of Health? Is it still REQUESTED?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Semaaustralia, good news for me is that I got response from DIBp this afternoon. I have to submit health undertaking form. The medical hurdle has thus cleared. I was just too much worried about my medical. Only remaining document is my wife's PCC. I hope to get things done once PCC is submitted. Good luck guys


Wow! Wow!! Wow!!!
Congrats on scaling the medical hurdle. Form 815 is goodnews.
Please sign the form immediately without delay.
Why is your wife's PCC taking so long?

I had expected that I will be singing the GRANT song by now....but I have not heard back from my CO since 04/09/2014.

I plan to call them next week if I dont hear anything from them.
Again, congrats.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> If I'm not mistaken it's form 815, isn't it? And another one question. What status in your immiaccount in front of Evidence of Health? Is it still REQUESTED?


In my case, even after I had submitted form 815, Evidence of health still shows REQUESTED.
Even the Form 815 that was uploaded is still showing REQUIRED, 8 days after it was uploaded. 
I have mailed them to complain this...but no reply from them....Phone call will be the next...


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi semaaustralia, 

Thanks for response. Please be kind to clarify whether form 815 request is displayed in immiaccount or not?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Hi semaaustralia,
> 
> Thanks for response. Please be kind to clarify whether form 815 request is displayed in immiaccount or not?


Yes...You will see a new link "Health, Evidence of - Form 815 Health undertaking" in immiAccount. And you will be able to attach the signed Form 815 to that link like every other evidence.
Tomato_juice, dont worry, your form 815 will surely come.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Yes...You will see a new link "Health, Evidence of - Form 815 Health undertaking" in immiAccount. And you will be able to attach the signed Form 815 to that link like every other evidence.
> Tomato_juice, dont worry, your form 815 will surely come.


Sure semaaustralia. Nothing I can do at the moment but wait and pray. :fingerscrossed:ray2:


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> I understand but i just shared my friend case where after submission of form 815 nothing was pending.
> 
> So you can expect your grant any time after a week of submission. This is my individual openion.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


I have to admit, maq_qatar, that you are very correct with this opinion afterall.


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

Do a person get referred if he/she is overweight(with no other complications like high bp or anything else) and has myopia(specs)?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> You have just made my day, maq_qatar!
> 
> I was feeling low, thinking about the wait for the CO and then another 2 months wait for the medicals etc.
> 
> Thanks a lot ! I'll call the medical center right away and make an appointment.


Thanks dear but remember your case still will be reffered to MOC for clearence so do it fast you can save 6 to 8 week time.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> I have to admit, maq_qatar, that you are very correct with this opinion afterall.


Hope you will post grant line very soon


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

dimpy01 said:


> Do a person get referred if he/she is overweight(with no other complications like high bp or anything else) and has myopia(specs)?


check below forum pages

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/104286-merged-medicals-questions-656.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/143388-overweight-problem-medicals.html


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dimpy01 said:


> Do a person get referred if he/she is overweight(with no other complications like high bp or anything else) and has myopia(specs)?


Overweight with no other complications is not referred. Obese is sometimes referred. 

Specs and you can see 6/6 with the specs on is graded A, so no referral as well.



maq_qatar said:


> Thanks dear but remember your case still will be reffered to MOC for clearence so do it fast you can save 6 to 8 week time.


WRONG. Cases are not processed/referred until the CO is assigned, so front loading will NOT save any time in such case, bar for the week you save by not waiting for an appointment and waiting for your results to be uploaded by the panel doctor to DIBP


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Overweight with no other complications is not referred. Obese is sometimes referred.
> 
> Specs and you can see 6/6 with the specs on is graded A, so no referral as well.
> 
> WRONG. Cases are not processed/referred until the CO is assigned, so front loading will NOT save any time in such case, bar for the week you save by not waiting for an appointment and waiting for your results to be uploaded by the panel doctor to DIBP


B Graded medicals are automatically referred to MOC. No need for CO assignment for B graded medicals to be referred to MOC....that's what I have noticed....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> B Graded medicals are automatically referred to MOC. No need for CO assignment for B graded medicals to be referred to MOC....that's what I have noticed....


they are B Graded, but MOC won't even entertain anything without a referral from the CO. I read that somewhere on DIBP website (but can't remember where) ..... this is to avoid people trying to process medicals without paying the visa fees ...


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Overweight with no other complications is not referred. Obese is sometimes referred.
> 
> Specs and you can see 6/6 with the specs on is graded A, so no referral as well.
> 
> WRONG. Cases are not processed/referred until the CO is assigned, so front loading will NOT save any time in such case, bar for the week you save by not waiting for an appointment and waiting for your results to be uploaded by the panel doctor to DIBP


I appreciate your knowledge about medical.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> they are B Graded, but MOC won't even entertain anything without a referral from the CO. I read that somewhere on DIBP website (but can't remember where) ..... this is to avoid people trying to process medicals without paying the visa fees ...


What I read about that case (on DIBP website) is for people who use MHD to do medicals ahead of time. It states that the results of the findings will not be made known to the applicant until they have applied.....I dont see any mention of CO assignment there...rather it further indicates that cases will go to MOC for assessment but MOC's findings won't be passed to the applicant until they apply.....
I might be wrong though....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> What I read about that case (on DIBP website) is for people who use MHD to do medicals ahead of time. It states that the results of the findings will not be made known to the applicant until they have applied.....I dont see any mention of CO assignment there...rather it further indicates that cases will go to MOC for assessment but MOC's findings won't be passed to the applicant until they apply.....
> I might be wrong though....


I could be wrong. Can you share that link please?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> I could be wrong. Can you share that link please?


I on my mobile...quite difficult to share link while on mobile app....but here is an excerpt from the MHD link on DIBP...


How do I find out if I will meet the health requirement before applying?

My Health Declarations*is not designed for you to get an opinion from us about whether you meet the health requirement before lodging a visa application. You must not attempt to use this service in order to get a pre-visa health assessment.

If a significant health condition is identified by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth as part of the immigration health assessment process, a final opinion on your case will not be provided until after you have lodged a visa application.
See:*Assessment of Health Examination Results
Important:*You will*not*be advised of your results until after you have lodged a visa application.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> I on my mobile...quite difficult to share link while on mobile app....but here is an excerpt from the MHD link on DIBP...
> 
> How do I find out if I will meet the health requirement before applying?
> 
> ...


Now, you will see clearly from the above that the medical will surely go to MOC even if the person has not applied at all (and ofcos no CO assigned yet)....
So B graded medicals are auto-referred to MOC even without CO allocation.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Wow! Wow!! Wow!!!
> Congrats on scaling the medical hurdle. Form 815 is goodnews.
> Please sign the form immediately without delay.
> Why is your wife's PCC taking so long?
> ...


Thanks. Yes, call them please. It has always been effective for me. I receive email right after every call. 

I submitted one for my wife but they are asking for one from different orgnization. I am expecting to get it done in couple days and submit along with 815. 

I hope to see the grant news not long time after submission of said documents. Good luck!!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> In my case, even after I had submitted form 815, Evidence of health still shows REQUESTED.
> Even the Form 815 that was uploaded is still showing REQUIRED, 8 days after it was uploaded.
> I have mailed them to complain this...but no reply from them....Phone call will be the next...


Yupe, it is 815. Is shows requested for me since I have not yet uploaded the form.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> B Graded medicals are automatically referred to MOC. No need for CO assignment for B graded medicals to be referred to MOC....that's what I have noticed....


Hi Semaaustralia, Expatriate, maq_qatar and other senior members

This thread is very helpful for someone with complex medicals.

Kudos to you guys!


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> I could be wrong. Can you share that link please?


If you are not sure you should not say others to 'WRONG'.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi guys

I went through medicals for four of us (Self,wife,kid&mother) on 20th Aug. My mother was graded B as her x-ray had some scarring on her lungs.

Panel doctor told me that in the comments they have mentioned that my mother does not have active TB. Would appreciate if you could help me with following questions

A) When does case gets referred to MOC
B) Is it certain that my mother has to go through SPUTUM test even though panel doctor has mentioned that her TB is inactive.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

ashwani.jagota said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I went through medicals for four of us (Self,wife,kid&mother) on 20th Aug. My mother was graded B as her x-ray had some scarring on her lungs.
> 
> ...


AFAIK, all 'A' graded cases are auto cleared "within minutes" after upload to DIBP against your visa application by the medical center. can't comment abt when B grades are referred to MOC.

All B grades are referred to MOC, who manually goes through the reports and it is his/her discretion to ask for any further tests, in most cases further tests are not required if the estimated expenditure for the potential costs of the treatment at OZ does not exceed a certain sum of AUD (its $25000 or $35000 ). However OZ is very sensitive about certain communicable diseases and TB is one of them, so Sputum test is a likelihood, but you dont need to worry as it would certainly come clear if there isn't any active disease.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Ritz for your reply. However all four of us have the same message since 20th Aug " Health requirement for this person has been finalized...."

So my query is when will my mother's case will get referred to MOC..


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

If "A" graded cases are cleared in minutes than why all of us have same message in our e-visa..

Its been a month now since we have done with our medicals and is making me real curious nw...


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

ashwani.jagota said:


> If "A" graded cases are cleared in minutes than why all of us have same message in our e-visa..
> 
> Its been a month now since we have done with our medicals and is making me real curious nw...


Relax mate.
Status messages (especially for health) in immiaccount are not always reliable. If a case is referred to MOC, they will get back to you in about 35-45 days. 
So wait some days then send an email to your team. They will respond with status.
Cheers..


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

Actually have applied through an agent. I don't know if my case has been allocated to a team. Is there anyway in which I can check. My agent is actually good fr nothing. Tried calling +61131881,call does not get through


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

ashwani.jagota said:


> Actually have applied through an agent. I don't know if my case has been allocated to a team. Is there anyway in which I can check. My agent is actually good fr nothing. Tried calling +61131881,call does not get through


Hi,

I can understand your worries. Don't follow the online status those are add ins in your worries.

You will keep searching for answers and find nothing till CO update you. 

This will take time but u will get it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

ashwani.jagota said:


> Actually have applied through an agent. I don't know if my case has been allocated to a team. Is there anyway in which I can check. My agent is actually good fr nothing. Tried calling +61131881,call does not get through


Call exactly at 830 am AUS time.. you will get through in 1 ring. I tried that last Tuesday, was patched exactly in 1 go.
I am calling them again for my medicals again monday morning to check again.


Cheers


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

±61131881 number doesnt work. Call drops after two beeps. Tried from 3-4 cell phones. Do you have any other number


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> If you are not sure you should not say others to 'WRONG'.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


According to what I read before I said that, but then when someone said they had evidence I could be wrong, I took it back and said that I could be wrong. I did not insist on my wrong opinion.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

ashwani.jagota said:


> ±61131881 number doesnt work. Call drops after two beeps. Tried from 3-4 cell phones. Do you have any other number


Try Calling from skype. 


Cheers


----------



## amhalabi (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm type 1 diabetic and just lodged my visa application. Medicals are now required. Do you think T1 diabetes could lead to visa being rejected. Has anyone with T1diabetes been granted or rejected?

Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

amhalabi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm type 1 diabetic and just lodged my visa application. Medicals are now required. Do you think T1 diabetes could lead to visa being rejected. Has anyone with T1diabetes been granted or rejected?
> 
> Appreciate your feedback.


AFAIK, diabetes in itself should not lead to rejection. The things to note are:

1) Do you require expensive treatment? (No, in your case)

2) Do you have other complications as a result of your condition?

3) Is your condition preventing you from working?

4) Does your condition require health/community services in short supply? 

From this, you can see that you are good to go. It might take longer than usual...but not rejection.

Cheers.


----------



## amhalabi (Aug 29, 2014)

thanks for the reply. 

I just checked the "instruction for medical and radiological examination" and i'm listing below my findings in case anyone need to know:

There's especially for Diabets, similar can go to different disease:
A-Grade: If stable with no evidence of end-organ damage. 
B-Grade: End-organ complications known or suspected, especially renal impairment. 
Provide relevant investigation results. Specialist report not required unless requested.

both grades dosn't mean rejection of visa. If B, further investigation is needed.


----------



## Paddy_cool (Jul 14, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> This will - however - shorten your FED notice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks mate... U r really doing a good job by guiding and helping others with your knowledge nd experiences.

Kindly clerify this 1 fr me...

Health link in my immi account has now been replaced by below mentioned statement
Wht does tht mean? .... Have the medicals been fr been graded -A?*

_*Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.*_


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Paddy_cool said:


> *Thanks mate... U r really doing a good job by guiding and helping others with your knowledge nd experiences.
> 
> Kindly clerify this 1 fr me...
> 
> ...


That message is common to almost everybody. Just like the message says, if there is any further thing needed for your health requirement, you will be contacted by CO. But for now, look forward to your GRANT.
BTW, that message is not tantamount to CLEARED MEDICAL.
Cheers.


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

Seniors,

I had a word with my pane doctor. He said that MoC referral has nothing to do with CO.He said if any one of us is referred then he will notify us for further tests. My mother's health was rated as "B". But since 20th Aug immi account status is showing as " Health has been finalized for this person...blah blah.."

So my questions are..

1) Is my case allocated to some team yet? If yes can I call s'where and chk the status. I applied for visa on 6th Aug.
2) should I consider my doctor for further notifications.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

ashwani.jagota said:


> Seniors,
> 
> I had a word with my pane doctor. He said that MoC referral has nothing to do with CO.He said if any one of us is referred then he will notify us for further tests. My mother's health was rated as "B". But since 20th Aug immi account status is showing as " Health has been finalized for this person...blah blah.."
> 
> ...


I'm in a similar situation! Mine and my mother's medicals are graded 'B'. We completed preliminary examination on Aug 9, 2014.

Still awaiting medical referral...!


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

ashwani.jagota said:


> Seniors,
> 
> I had a word with my pane doctor. He said that MoC referral has nothing to do with CO.He said if any one of us is referred then he will notify us for further tests. My mother's health was rated as "B". But since 20th Aug immi account status is showing as " Health has been finalized for this person...blah blah.."
> 
> ...


1) No will never know about co assignment by looking at online status untill your CO email you or you can dibp.
2) CO officers are depend on MOC clearence if medical graded as B. If further medical test required CO or MOC will contact you.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> That message is common to almost everybody. Just like the message says, if there is any further thing needed for your health requirement, you will be contacted by CO. But for now, look forward to your GRANT.
> BTW, that message is not tantamount to CLEARED MEDICAL.
> Cheers.


Mate, any update? I wish I could read the grant news from you soon on this forum. You are using an agent, right?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Mate, any update? I wish I could read the grant news from you soon on this forum. You are using an agent, right?


I am not using an agent. I am doing everything on my own with the help from the forum.
I have not heard from the team, 12 days after uploading and mailing Form815 to them.
Did you get acknowledgement when you mailed Form815 to them? I didn't get acknowledgement when I sent it.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello guys. Recently I got an e-mail from my agent. He asks me to sign 815 form. I don't know should I be happy or be sad. What does it mean? 

semaaustralia and australiadream, if my memory isn't failing me also are supposed to sign this 815 form. What would you say guys?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> I am not using an agent. I am doing everything on my own with the help from the forum.
> I have not heard from the team, 12 days after uploading and mailing Form815 to them.
> Did you get acknowledgement when you mailed Form815 to them? I didn't get acknowledgement when I sent it.


have you uploaded the undertaking on your immiaccount? trying sending it again at [email protected]

i would have sent them this email



> "dear sir,
> 
> this is with reference to your below mail wherein you required me to send a health declaration.e form 815. Please note that i have sent you the said form on September 04, 2014 (email attached). However, for your reference i am sending the form 815 again for your reference."


I hope this email will serve your purpose. Please include your file ref. no, DOB, Full name and caption of the enquiry that was origially made.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Hello guys. Recently I got an e-mail from my agent. He asks me to sign 815 form. I don't know should I be happy or be sad. What does it mean?
> 
> semaaustralia and australiadream, if my memory isn't failing me also are supposed to sign this 815 form. What would you say guys?


tomato_juice, I told you sometimes back that you will get your Form 815...and now you have gotten it. Request to sign Form 815 is a breakthrough in meeting the Medical requirement for for you. I am happy for you. Please complete and sign the form and send to them.
Then you wait as your case gets finalised. I hope our COs attend to us early.
Cheers mate.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tomato_juice, this means your medicals will be cleared but probably you will have to go to a clinic after landing in Australia and have regular checks. 

Moreover, as long as the CO is asking for new stuff, this is positive, they usually do not ask for something more if they are rejecting you


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> have you uploaded the undertaking on your immiaccount? trying sending it again at [email protected]
> 
> i would have sent them this email
> 
> ...


I did that already.
Immediately after uploading the form on immiAccount, I mailed [email protected] and informed them about the uploaded form and also attached a copy for their reference.
Immediately after that, I mailed [email protected] with the same message and attached a copy of the form.
However, I noticed I didnt get auto-reply in the two cases. So I mailed the two email addresses again, this time informing them of the lack of acknowledgement and I also attached a Copy of Certificate of Polio Vaccination (which they required from applicants from Israel, Cameroun, Nigeria, Afghanistan etc) which was already uploaded on immiAccount. Still, no acknowledgement.
Finally, when a week passed by, I mailed them the Documents again and I mentioned that the documents have been uploaded online but the system has not processed them as they are still showing "required"...Still no acknowledgement.

I called DIBP (not the adelaide team) on 15th Sept (yesterday) and the lady on the phone said that the documents are not showing on her own side. She said this means the team has not uploaded it ...(whatever that means)....She couldnt say more and I had to drop...

So, you see mate, I have tried all I can at the moment...


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> I did that already.
> Immediately after uploading the form on immiAccount, I mailed [email protected] and informed them about the uploaded form and also attached a copy for their reference.
> Immediately after that, I mailed [email protected] with the same message and attached a copy of the form.
> However, I noticed I didnt get auto-reply in the two cases. So I mailed the two email addresses again, this time informing them of the lack of acknowledgement and I also attached a Copy of Certificate of Polio Vaccination (which they required from applicants from Israel, Cameroun, Nigeria, Afghanistan etc) which was already uploaded on immiAccount. Still, no acknowledgement.
> ...


There are two more members who uploaded the final documents on Sep 04 and got their grants today.. I hope you will also get your grant in a day or so.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> There are two more members who uploaded the final documents on Sep 04 and got their grants today.. I hope you will also get your grant in a day or so.


I am hopeful mate.


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

Hope all get clearence soon


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> I am not using an agent. I am doing everything on my own with the help from the forum.
> I have not heard from the team, 12 days after uploading and mailing Form815 to them.
> Did you get acknowledgement when you mailed Form815 to them? I didn't get acknowledgement when I sent it.


I uploaded it yesterday but not yet emailed it. I would do it tomorrow along with my PCC which is reasdy now. Will wait for a day and call them to get an update. Next thing for me is to pay English course fee for my wife which should be the final rung on the ladder to the grant. 

But your 12 days waiting seems to worry me and making me think that if the DIBP's processing speed has slowed down again. Please call again which might most probably speed up your application. Good luck!!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Hello guys. Recently I got an e-mail from my agent. He asks me to sign 815 form. I don't know should I be happy or be sad. What does it mean?
> 
> semaaustralia and australiadream, if my memory isn't failing me also are supposed to sign this 815 form. What would you say guys?


Your memory is serving right. 

As for the 815 form, as semaaustralia has said it is definitely a major breakthrough for your application and a big step closer to the grant. Yes, your medical has been cleared and you are required to follow up with the desiganated hospital after you land there but within 4 weeks. Good luck!


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Your memory is serving right.
> 
> As for the 815 form, as semaaustralia has said it is definitely a major breakthrough for your application and a big step closer to the grant. Yes, your medical has been cleared and you are required to follow up with the desiganated hospital after you land there but within 4 weeks. Good luck!


Yep. For now, you, semaustralia and I are in the same "form 815" boat.  Sincerely happy that immi process goes well for all of us. 

One question regarding form 815 obligations. According to form 815 I am obliged to undergo health check in Australia. the question is whether it is one-time procedure and I will be allowed to return to my home country or it is periodical procedure which will made me to stay in Australia for a long time?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Yep. For now, you, semaustralia and I are in the same "form 815" boat.  Sincerely happy that immi process goes well for all of us.
> 
> One question regarding form 815 obligations. According to form 815 I am obliged to undergo health check in Australia. the question is whether it is one-time procedure and I will be allowed to return to my home country or it is periodical procedure which will made me to stay in Australia for a long time?


They will take your convenience into consideration...


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> I uploaded it yesterday but not yet emailed it. I would do it tomorrow along with my PCC which is reasdy now. Will wait for a day and call them to get an update. Next thing for me is to pay English course fee for my wife which should be the final rung on the ladder to the grant.
> 
> But your 12 days waiting seems to worry me and making me think that if the DIBP's processing speed has slowed down again. Please call again which might most probably speed up your application. Good luck!!


I would have called again but I don't have a number that will direct me to the team in Adelaide. The Brisbane number seems to be more effective....


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

*2 Months completed after refferred to MOC*

Just completed 2 months after my childs medical referred to MOC, no updates yet. Anybody there waiting for more than 2 months?


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

auzee_bujji said:


> Just completed 2 months after my childs medical referred to MOC, no updates yet. Anybody there waiting for more than 2 months?


2 month is OK if health tests were referred to MOC.


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

I recently give sputum test for 190 visa. How much it will delay my case?


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Immigrant_2907 said:


> I recently give sputum test for 190 visa. How much it will delay my case?


By additional request?


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes. I had TB in past which i also mentioned in form 26.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Immigrant_2907 said:


> I recently give sputum test for 190 visa. How much it will delay my case?


Sputum test result itshelf take 6 to 8 week.
So consider minimum 3 month.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

the docter wrote something like nvrb after stesthiscope test and checked if i smoke ? ...has it happened with anyone else


----------



## Francis Moore (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello everyone does anybody know the best way to contact global health for someone who hasn't got a case officer yet.Email ID or direct phone number will be appreciated.Thanks!


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Francis Moore said:


> Hello everyone does anybody know the best way to contact global health for someone who hasn't got a case officer yet.Email ID or direct phone number will be appreciated.Thanks!


[email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Francis Moore said:


> Hello everyone does anybody know the best way to contact global health for someone who hasn't got a case officer yet.Email ID or direct phone number will be appreciated.Thanks!


Global Health communicated with me through: 
[email protected]

Cheers.


----------



## Francis Moore (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you maq_qatar and semaaustralia, seems there are two conflicting emails here but I will try and give the two a shot. I just hope I will get a reply because I've actually sent an email to one of those in the past without a reply.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Francis Moore said:


> Thank you maq_qatar and semaaustralia, seems there are two conflicting emails here but I will try and give the two a shot. I just hope I will get a reply because I've actually sent an email to one of those in the past without a reply.


Please let us know once you receive reply from any of email address. So this will help others.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I had my medicals today and when I looked up at the status later in the evening , under "502 Chest X-ray Examination" it says "Incomplete" and under "HIV" it says "referred" Is it normal?

The examination doctor sat with me and went through the x-ray. He explained me what they look for to see if its abnormal and all. So, I am pretty sure that my xray was completed. Not sure why the status is still "Incomplete"

Any thoughts?


----------



## Zolter (Sep 17, 2013)

Francis Moore said:


> Thank you maq_qatar and semaaustralia, seems there are two conflicting emails here but I will try and give the two a shot. I just hope I will get a reply because I've actually sent an email to one of those in the past without a reply.


I inquired using [email protected] and got my response from [email protected]. In my opinion both are valid email ids.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Your clinic has not completed uploading your medicals yet. Wait one or two days. 



radical said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I had my medicals today and when I looked up at the status later in the evening , under "502 Chest X-ray Examination" it says "Incomplete" and under "HIV" it says "referred" Is it normal?
> 
> ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

radical said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I had my medicals today and when I looked up at the status later in the evening , under "502 Chest X-ray Examination" it says "Incomplete" and under "HIV" it says "referred" Is it normal?
> 
> ...


Transient state. Do not worry


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

tomato_juice said:


> 2 month is OK if health tests were referred to MOC.


Hi tomato_juice - Are you saying that 2 months is normal waiting period? Max when can we expect for MOC clearance or atleast request for any further documents?

Surprised that no clearance from MOC or request for further test/documents.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

auzee_bujji said:


> Hi tomato_juice - Are you saying that 2 months is normal waiting period? Max when can we expect for MOC clearance or atleast request for any further documents?
> 
> Surprised that no clearance from MOC or request for further test/documents.


I'm not sure about max period it takes MOC to finish health tests checking but in my case it took almost 3 month without any requests to undergo additional tests or provide additional docs. My observations have revealed that further test/documents are usually required within a month.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Please let us know once you receive reply from any of email address. So this will help others.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi

I have emailed [email protected], couple of weeks ago.

However, I got a reply from [email protected] within 5 days.

My query was not resolved but I did get a response.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

auzee_bujji said:


> Hi tomato_juice - Are you saying that 2 months is normal waiting period? Max when can we expect for MOC clearance or atleast request for any further documents?
> 
> Surprised that no clearance from MOC or request for further test/documents.


Hi Auzee_bujji

I was in the same dilemma a week ago, and I called up DIBP (after 1.5 months of my medicals) to check if my health was finalised.

The guy on the phone said he will get back to me. He obliged with a medical referral letter in the next two hours.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> I'm not sure about max period it takes MOC to finish health tests checking but in my case it took almost 3 month without any requests to undergo additional tests or provide additional docs. My observations have revealed that further test/documents are usually required within a month.


I have the link: "Health has been finalised...." on 23/09/201" (I rang immigration, the lady said it means cleared but my case has not been allocated CO yet... )): She said the allocationcan be checked on immi website (May 2014) ))))))))):

Last year, I got the grant notification 4 days later after medicals were cleared. )): this time.... I dont know....


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Your clinic has not completed uploading your medicals yet. Wait one or two days.
> 
> Sub-Class: 190
> 133111 -Construction Project Manager
> ...


Mithu, what do you mean by PR Activated in your timeline? I guess you meant to say you did your first entry on that day, right?


----------



## Francis Moore (Dec 21, 2012)

My experience on this forum suggests to me that the issues of medical referrals are very unpredictable and dicey. The duration of the health finalization is usually dictated by the severity of the medical condition that necessitated the referrals ab-initio.

I wouldn't worry much even if my case is referred as long as I do not have a serious medical condition.

Cheers to everyone.


----------



## Paddy_cool (Jul 14, 2014)

*Dear mates....pls. help in understanding this...

Below mentioned massage had been coming till yesterday since I underwent for medicals on 11 Sept.

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department.

But TODAY I see this massage coming for me....all other my dependents having the same massage as above...it's changed for me only.. 

This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.

Kindly help in understanding this guys....Is it an indication for me to undergo further medicals? 
*


----------



## Paddy_cool (Jul 14, 2014)

*Dear mates....pls. help in understanding this...

Below mentioned massage had been coming till yesterday since I underwent for medicals on 11 Sept.

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department.

But TODAY I see this massage coming for me....all other my dependents having the same massage as above...it's changed for me only.. 

This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.

Kindly help in understanding this guys....Is it an indication for me to undergo further medicals? *


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Paddy_cool said:


> *Dear mates....pls. help in understanding this...
> 
> Below mentioned massage had been coming till yesterday since I underwent for medicals on 11 Sept.
> 
> ...


If you are to undergo further medicals...CO or Global Health will contact you...not immiaccount...
Take a chill pill and wait for CO assignment.
Cheers.


----------



## Paddy_cool (Jul 14, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> If you are to undergo further medicals...CO or Global Health will contact you...not immiaccount...
> Take a chill pill and wait for CO assignment.
> Cheers.


*Thanks mate for the reply*!


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Seniors,
As I was


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

Dear Seniors,

As I mentioned in my earlier posts, I have applied for 190 for me, wife,son &Mother on 6th Aug. My mothers medicals were graded as B as per my panel physician. Called DIBP day before and the gentleman on other side told me that my mother does not have to go for further tests and her medicals are cleared, though she will have to sign. An undertaking. He also told me that case officer has not been allocated yet and advised me to wait for further communication.

What is this medical undertaking.. Help me guys


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

ashwani.jagota said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> As I mentioned in my earlier posts, I have applied for 190 for me, wife,son &Mother on 6th Aug. My mothers medicals were graded as B as per my panel physician. Called DIBP day before and the gentleman on other side told me that my mother does not have to go for further tests and her medicals are cleared, though she will have to sign. An undertaking. He also told me that case officer has not been allocated yet and advised me to wait for further communication.
> 
> What is this medical undertaking.. Help me guys


hi hope it helps. Please refer to the link after this post. Forum did not allow me to post link as I only posted 4 posts


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

here it is https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/health-undertakings.htm


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

ashwani.jagota said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> As I mentioned in my earlier posts, I have applied for 190 for me, wife,son &Mother on 6th Aug. My mothers medicals were graded as B as per my panel physician. Called DIBP day before and the gentleman on other side told me that my mother does not have to go for further tests and her medicals are cleared, though she will have to sign. An undertaking. He also told me that case officer has not been allocated yet and advised me to wait for further communication.
> 
> What is this medical undertaking.. Help me guys


Simply put, Health undertaking is a commitment on your part (your mother in this case) to undergo further medical examination when she enters Australia. It doesn't limit her in anyway...and the first follow-up treatment (if necessary) is paid for by the government.

Cheers.


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi guys

Our medicals have been referred. Does anyone know how the criteria the MOC use to access a medical problem and come to a decision? 

I understand they calculate if you are going to cost them more than $35,000 over a 5 year term it's a no but what factors would they take into account, do they purely look at the medical side only or look at your whole application and take into account your work profile too?

We were referred around 29 days ago. Hopefully not much longer!


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

pilotg2 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Our medicals have been referred. Does anyone know how the criteria the MOC use to access a medical problem and come to a decision?
> 
> ...


The thing is the real criteria for assessing the case is not made public by GH. Though there is a handbook of Oncology or something like that.
Just be hopeful and pray. Sometimes, it depends on the particular MOC assessing the case.
I wish you good news from them. It should take around 35 days or so.
cheers.


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi semaaustralia,
I follow this thread and saw your message related to MOC referred it give relief to know that probably there is backlog of 35 days as you said may get response in 35 days??

Questions
1. These 35 days refer to working days or including weekends?
2. Any idea if MOC checked cases in sequences or any other criteria?
3. My kid case is refferred to MOC if I count weekend the it's more then 35 days already but if I don't consider weekends then 35 days are yet to be completed.
But one of my friend has already more then 35 days either we include weekends or not but he also didn't get any response??

Any one has any reference where your panel doc may have wrong analysis or how to give feedback about panel doc because panel doc not necessary is all the time correct he or she could be biased also in some situations which can effect on your case?

Thanks a lot in advance for reading my reply and another thanks for response of given.

Cheers


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

leo128 said:


> Hi semaaustralia,
> I follow this thread and saw your message related to MOC referred it give relief to know that probably there is backlog of 35 days as you said may get response in 35 days??
> 
> Questions
> ...


My wife's case went to MOC twice. First time it took 40days to get response from MOC.
Second time, it took 53 days for DIBP to contact me (it is possible that DIBP already got feedback from MOC before the 53 days but didn't contact me on time).
And it is weekend inclusive. You can call DIBP to get status about medicals, they will tell you honestly.


----------



## Francis Moore (Dec 21, 2012)

pilotg2 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Our medicals have been referred. Does anyone know how the criteria the MOC use to access a medical problem and come to a decision?
> 
> ...


How did you get to know your case was referred? Why was it referred , if it is not something serious then there is no reason to panic.


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Francis Moore said:


> How did you get to know your case was referred? Why was it referred , if it is not something serious then there is no reason to panic.


A CO replied to our email and informed us our medical had been referred. It's quite unusual but does not require any meds or further treatment so we should/hope to be OK... Anything unusual is referred I believe. I've even read of people being referred when given an A grading.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I have one question please kindly help me clarify it.

Last week when i check my medial status, it only required me to do HIV text, medial examination and X-ray check. I went to the Radiology clinic to perform the X-ray test and wen to the panel clinic to the medial examination and HIV test (there was no Hep B and C required at that time so the doctor in charge told me that it was not necessary. Hep B and Hep C tests are only required for migrants who are working in medial fields, which I am not.. After 2 days there were two additional requirements which are hepatitis B and C tests and this makes me confused. Now the status is showing as below

501 Medical Examination Required
502 Chest X-Ray Examination Completed ==> Radlink Diagnosing Imaging Pte ltd
707 HIV Test Incomplete ==> Pathology and Clinical Laboratory Pte ltd
708 Hepatitis B Referred ==> Pathology and Clinical Laboratory Pte Ltd
709 Hepatitis C Referred ==> Pathology and Clinical Laboratory Pte Ltd

The status "Incomplete" and "Referred" are linked to the "Pathology an Clinical Laboratory Pte Ltd" clinic

May you kindly advise what should I do now? Does it mean I should to go that clinic above to do the additional Hep B and Hep C test? And why my HIV test is incomplete now?. Guess that the clinic I went for the medical check up has not completely uploaded all the documents yet. But I am really confused about the Hep B and C test requirement? Should I go to the original clinic or should I go to the clinic they are showing in the status to perform the test? I thought originally Hep B and Hep C were not required for me as I am not working in the medial field. 

Please kindly advise. Thank you very much


----------



## sonu008 (Apr 10, 2014)

Sorry penguin911, i dont have any answer to your question. Instead a question back to you.

You said "Last week when i check my medial status, it only required ....."

Where and How did you check the medical status?
I have not seen any link that can give me any such information.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

sonu008 said:


> Sorry penguin911, i dont have any answer to your question. Instead a question back to you.
> 
> You said "Last week when i check my medial status, it only required ....."
> 
> ...


Hi,

I click on the "eReferral Letter" link under the "Organizing Health Examination" . The status updated there


----------



## Francis Moore (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello Sonu008 and Penguin you can use the eMedical client to check the actual status of your medicals.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Francis Moore said:


> Hello Sonu008 and Penguin you can use the eMedical client to check the actual status of your medicals.


Hi Francis,
Thanks a lot for your advice. May you kindly show me how to use eMedical thing?


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Francis Moore said:


> Hello Sonu008 and Penguin you can use the eMedical client to check the actual status of your medicals.


Hi Francis,

I think both way leads to the same results. I search eMedical Client, it shows this link https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

I use my HAP ID, and key in my particulars (family name and dob), it also leads me to the same eReferral Letter which shows same result

Not quite sure if you refer to another link. Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

penguin911 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one question please kindly help me clarify it.
> 
> ...


The easiest thing to do is to go back to the Panel Clinic.
Actually, DIBP reserves the right to perform Hep B and Hep C test when they deem it fit.
Some Clinics do Hep B test for everybody (irrespective of medical occupation) while some others do only for applicants in Medical Filed. I think these latter clinics try to save money on Hep B test (They charge standard cost which includes all the necessary test and skip the Hep B. test). Trying to be smart on the customers if you ask me...

So mate, walk into the clinic and quickly get the Hep tests done without delay to avoid your medicals staying too long with MOC.
For the Incomplete HIV test...try to confirm from the clinic if they have uploaded everything.
And ofcourse, share your findings on the thread so other applicants (present or future) in similar situation can learn.

Cheer up.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> The easiest thing to do is to go back to the Panel Clinic.
> Actually, DIBP reserves the right to perform Hep B and Hep C test when they deem it fit.
> Some Clinics do Hep B test for everybody (irrespective of medical occupation) while some others do only for applicants in Medical Filed. I think these latter clinics try to save money on Hep B test (They charge standard cost which includes all the necessary test and skip the Hep B. test). Trying to be smart on the customers if you ask me...
> 
> ...



Hi Sema,

Thanks a lot for the advice. Immediately I saw the additional Hep B and Hep C requirements, I walk in to the original clinic which called Point Medical Center to ask for this. They still insisted that it is not required. They even blamed me for changing information. Apparently I could not anyhow change information provided in the visa application lodged. I told them I did not. But they still asked me to go home as the final report for HIV and Medical Examination have not been ready yet. They were very sure that Hep B and Hep C are not required for my case. That was on Saturday.

And now it is Monday time in Singapore. I check the status and hep B and Hep C status changed from "Required" to " Referred". And the clinic they "referred" to is the Pathology and Clinical Laboratory Pte Ltd, which was not the Point Medical Center I went to last week. 

I will surely call the panel clinic and ask them again this issue tomorrow. However, may I ask if it is fine for me to change panel clinic? I mean for example for Hep B and Hep C test could I go to another panel clinic to perform this? I do not like the current panel clinic's service. When I ask anything, they keep saying that I am wrong without listening my reasoning. And keep asking me to go home. Can I change my panel clinic?

Thanks again for taking your time hearing me out. Surely if I find something, I will post and share here.


----------



## sonu008 (Apr 10, 2014)

penguin911 said:


> Hi Francis,
> 
> I think both way leads to the same results. I search eMedical Client, it shows this link https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help buddy..Cheers


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

penguin911 said:


> Hi Sema,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the advice. Immediately I saw the additional Hep B and Hep C requirements, I walk in to the original clinic which called Point Medical Center to ask for this. They still insisted that it is not required. They even blamed me for changing information. Apparently I could not anyhow change information provided in the visa application lodged. I told them I did not. But they still asked me to go home as the final report for HIV and Medical Examination have not been ready yet. They were very sure that Hep B and Hep C are not required for my case. That was on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Yes...You can change panel clinic. You are not tied to one panel clinic.
The results are uploaded under your HAP ID...So everything is still consolidated..

Take care.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Yes...You can change panel clinic. You are not tied to one panel clinic.
> The results are uploaded under your HAP ID...So everything is still consolidated..
> 
> Take care.


In the panel instructions it says you need to stay with the same clinic for al further tests


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Read here :

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/26.pdf



> Your responsibilities
> You must truthfully disclose your medical history and details of any known medical conditions.
> *If outside Australia you must attend the same panel physician during the course of your health examinations*


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> In the panel instructions it says you need to stay with the same clinic for al further tests


Sorry, but I can tell you TENTATIVELY that even Global Health when instructing my wife to go for further medicals said she could approach another Panel Physician.
Here is the excerpt from the email from Global Health:

"It is therefore necessary for you to undergo a further medical examination. Please attend the panel clinic where your initial medical examination was performed. If it is not possible for you to do so, *an alternative panel clinic may be approached for this follow-up request*."

So, you CAN use a different panel physician....Though this is from my experience though.
Cheers.


----------



## cute.tulip (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi penguin911,

I can understand your feelings and frustration you are going through. I guess Singapore medical clinics as expected being "First world country" are not up to standards.

I also regret when i choose to do medical tests from here in Singapore, i found "Sataa Commonhealth" from approved panel list and go with them and got appointment. The way doctor treated there you will feel like you are in some where 3rd world country...

Please be wise when you choose medical centre for your further medical tests. Atlteast don't choose "Sataa Commonhealth" as your alternate, i got band experience from them already.
During my medical tests i also got advice to get further tests but because HAP ID locked by this institute and its doctor so only they can upload all further tests that was the advised i got when i tried to approach any other medical centre.

I couldn't find any way to convey my feedback to Australian GH or CO about the quality of services medical centre are providing here in Singapore because i really want to shout out if this medical centre or its doctor effect my medical results due to their comments etc...

Any one has any idea if we got treated not good by panel doctor or institute then what is procedure to report that to Australia DIBP and GH? i guess that may be required by many of bros and sis also.....?

thanks


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Sema, i guess expatriata and cute.tulip are also right and you are also right.

Once HAP ID is open by a medical clinic then its locked by the same doctor who is consulting until it completed the case what it is working on. 
There could be no new HAP ID generated , but yes only if case is referred to MOC then GH can advice to get reports from another approved panel for two purpose to get further reports and also to get 2nd opinion.

That is my idea, i observe how it works, may be i could be wrong until any senior mate confirm it.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes of course. I wasn't aware of the ability of doctors to lock HAP ID to their clinics.
I was talking based on the experience of "Further Medicals" that I had.
It seems in this case, we can't classify it as "Further Medicals".... which means TheExpatriate is right and I am wrong.

But if it was the case of Further Medicals...I would have been right.

@Penguin, I really hope you will be able to sort it out with the Panel Clinic.
Like I said earlier, pls share your findings here so that we can be better informed in this thread.
Cheers.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all,

Thank you very much for the advice. Guess I still have to stick to my current one then.... 
One more question is my husband got TB 15 years ago. As I read all the experience shared on this forum, I know that he will need to do some sputum test to make sure TB inactive. Can we just go to his respiratory specialist to perform the sputum test first and then after 12 weeks submit the results to our current panel clinic? This will help us save time rather than waiting for them to have instruction. That is an advise from one member in the TB thread last year and I am not sure if it works. Guess it would fall under "further medical tests" as semantic suggested. Is that correct? 

Seems like we still have a long way to go....

Thanks a lot for all your kind advice


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

cute.tulip said:


> Hi penguin911,
> 
> I can understand your feelings and frustration you are going through. I guess Singapore medical clinics as expected being "First world country" are not up to standards.
> 
> ...



Wow I intend to switch to Sata ha ha. I thought they are for community and would not act high classy like my current one lol. Do you still remember what your panel clinic was? I am following Point Medical Center in Paragon, Orchard. Thought that they would be more service committed as they locates in Orchard.


----------



## cute.tulip (Sep 7, 2014)

Sata is same in all centres because doctors are on roaster, you will have later problem also in case anything referred to get more results then you have to find where doctor is posted to followup your reports upload etc..
They more care of their doctor instead of you as their customer so once your case is assigned to one of their doctor doest matter what ever you do they will refer you to to the same doctor and that doctor you need to trace where currently posted in between their all centres and then ask for appointments etc.. and by chance you submitted reports to their one centre where you got appointment initially and doctor is not in that centre then your reports will stuck to that centre and doctor will be somewhere else. you have to go up and down between their centres to trace out your reports and to follow up with doctor to upload those reports. 

It will be another headache and time consuming for you. All this above is other than doctor treatment if you are lucky and got good doctor then ok but if you got doctor like you have experience before arrogant etc... then "You are cooked".

my suggestion is try another other then sata and orchard , you may find options.

Cheers


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

cute.tulip said:


> Sata is same in all centres because doctors are on roaster, you will have later problem also in case anything referred to get more results then you have to find where doctor is posted to followup your reports upload etc..
> They more care of their doctor instead of you as their customer so once your case is assigned to one of their doctor doest matter what ever you do they will refer you to to the same doctor and that doctor you need to trace where currently posted in between their all centres and then ask for appointments etc.. and by chance you submitted reports to their one centre where you got appointment initially and doctor is not in that centre then your reports will stuck to that centre and doctor will be somewhere else. you have to go up and down between their centres to trace out your reports and to follow up with doctor to upload those reports.
> 
> It will be another headache and time consuming for you. All this above is other than doctor treatment if you are lucky and got good doctor then ok but if you got doctor like you have experience before arrogant etc... then "You are cooked".
> ...


Hi Cute tulip,

There are only 3 panel clinics: 2 Sata branches which have radiology system. Other 2 are Fullerton and Point Medical. Not sure if Fullterton is better. Thanks a lot for the advice. Luckily you are here as I booked my husband and my children under SAta. My husband only can take leave this week so I did mine first in Orchard . Now only left with Fullerton


----------



## cute.tulip (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Penguin911,

I would say try Fullerton, worst case scenario you have no choice then go to Sata but i do advise you that be careful when you choose the centre and keep follow up closely your case with them.

Good Luck!


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

penguin911 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you very much for the advice. Guess I still have to stick to my current one then....
> One more question is my husband got TB 15 years ago. As I read all the experience shared on this forum, I know that he will need to do some sputum test to make sure TB inactive. Can we just go to his respiratory specialist to perform the sputum test first and then after 12 weeks submit the results to our current panel clinic? This will help us save time rather than waiting for them to have instruction. That is an advise from one member in the TB thread last year and I am not sure if it works. Guess it would fall under "further medical tests" as semantic suggested. Is that correct?
> ...


Hi

Your understanding is correct, in most cases, if one has a TB history, they ask us to undergo Sputum test which is cultured for 8 weeks.

I did the same as I had TB 9 years ago. I was cured and submitted my old reports, yet they referred my medicals and requested TB Investigations.

It might be a good idea to visit a physician on the panel and voluntarily complete the sputum test. This would save time you would wait from Visa Lodgement to Referral of Medicals (which ranges from 1 month to 3 months). 

Make sure you only visit a panel physician for the tests required.
Good luck.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi
> 
> Your understanding is correct, in most cases, if one has a TB history, they ask us to undergo Sputum test which is cultured for 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi cancerian,

Thanks a lot for your kind reply. It helps a lot

Our current panel clinic does not want to do everything in advance (sputum test) for my husband. They said that we should wait for further instruction from the immigration. Means they will do step by step. 

Hence this morning he did go to his respiratory specialist to request for the sputum test and his specialist will also help us prepare the result report as well as the progress of his sputum test too. The only concern is if we are able to use this report and submit to the panel clinic so that the panel clinic will submit to the Global Health immediately? Would they accept the result or would they watn to perform the sputum test all over again under their monitoring and control?

Please kindly share your experience. Thank you very much.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Sorry, but I can tell you TENTATIVELY that even Global Health when instructing my wife to go for further medicals said she could approach another Panel Physician.
> Here is the excerpt from the email from Global Health:
> 
> "It is therefore necessary for you to undergo a further medical examination. Please attend the panel clinic where your initial medical examination was performed. If it is not possible for you to do so, *an alternative panel clinic may be approached for this follow-up request*."
> ...




Hi ALL,

I would like to update my finding here.

I called the panel clinic. They checked and they told me that because I made the declaration that I would work in medial fields in the declaration form when I went for X-ray examination at Radiology Clinic, the Hep B and Hep C were added . Apparently I did not make that declaration as I remember vividly I asked them what it means if I stick "YES". Anyway, the panel clinic asked me to call my Radiology Clinic to have them email to GLobal Health to remove that items, which they then did so in the early morning after my call. The Radiology Clinic will forward me result once they have reply from Global Health. So I guess what I can do now is waiting. Do you know how long should I wait?


There is another stupid question coming up in my mind now. Sorry for my silliness. 

1. would like to confirm that if related to medical issues, we should directly only contact Global Health such as referral issues, further medical issues? Or should we contact our panel clinic first? I am not quite sure about this point. May you kindly advise the wise approach here?

2. Do DIBP and Global Health contact and update status to each other? How do they work and process? The reason I am asking this because I have not been assigned to any CO yet, and the biggest hurdle in my case is my husband's TB. So I am not quite sure to whom I should contact directly in terms of medical matters? These days there are so many cases that took 3 months to get CO assigned while I feel that the status of medical issues are updated continuously through eMedical Client. So I am kind of confused what should be the point of contact here


Thanks a lot for taking your time sharing with me.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

penguin911 said:


> Hi cancerian,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your kind reply. It helps a lot
> 
> ...


In my personal opinion, I don't think they will consider the tests done at a specialist who is NOT on the panel. My panel physician was kind enough to agree to do the test voluntarily and I booked an appointment for the sputum with him. Prior to attending the appointment, I called up DIBP to check the status of my medicals on the same morning (after 5.5 weeks of completing my preliminary medicals) . Fortunately, I got a response from my CO for additional medical check up in the next two hours. On the next working day, I also got an email from Global Health detailing the same requirements as the one from the CO.

It appears that CO has been empowered to liaise with the MOC and GH. I think MOC reviews the medicals and Finalises/Refers them in due course, and the same is waiting to be attended by a CO or a GH Officer. 

Whosoever picks it up early CO or GH Officer, gets in touch with the applicant. This is my interpretation of the process.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

penguin911 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> 1. would like to confirm that if related to medical issues, we should directly only contact Global Health such as referral issues, further medical issues? Or should we contact our panel clinic first? I am not quite sure about this point. May you kindly advise the wise approach here?
> 
> ...


Answers in red.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> In my personal opinion, I don't think they will consider the tests done at a specialist who is NOT on the panel. My panel physician was kind enough to agree to do the test voluntarily and I booked an appointment for the sputum with him. Prior to attending the appointment, I called up DIBP to check the status of my medicals on the same morning (after 5.5 weeks of completing my preliminary medicals) . Fortunately, I got a response from my CO for additional medical check up in the next two hours. On the next working day, I also got an email from Global Health detailing the same requirements as the one from the CO.
> 
> It appears that CO has been empowered to liaise with the MOC and GH. I think MOC reviews the medicals and Finalises/Refers them in due course, and the same is waiting to be attended by a CO or a GH Officer.
> 
> Whosoever picks it up early CO or GH Officer, gets in touch with the applicant. This is my interpretation of the process.


oh. That means we are paying for 200 SGD for sputum test for nothing. I have not been assigned any CO yet. So sometimes like this issue I am not sure how to ask them directly (such as sputum test validity from non-panel specialist)

Can you show me which number you are calling DIBP?


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Answers in red.


one more time thank you very much for your kindly report Cancerian


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi cancerian,

May I ask at the first time you emailed to Global Health and got reply from them saying that you should contact to your CO, had you been assigned a CO? How long did it take for your case to have CO assigned?

And for the second time when you call DIBP, at this point did you have the CO assigned to you? Sorry for asking too much but I am just trying to guess out the whole process how they work. 

Thanks a lot for the kind answers


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

penguin911 said:


> one more time thank you very much for your kindly report Cancerian


No issues.

Could you please update your timeline in the signature? This will help someone to understand you status better, also other forum members will find it helpful too.

Go to Quick Links, Edit Signature, to update the same.

DIBP number I called was 131881. Ideal time to call is 8:30 AM AEST.

Good luck


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

penguin911 said:


> Hi cancerian,
> 
> May I ask at the first time you emailed to Global Health and got reply from them saying that you should contact to your CO, had you been assigned a CO? How long did it take for your case to have CO assigned?
> 
> ...


Answers in red.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Answers in red.


Thank you very much. Gues I need to wait for 2 more weeks to call to DIBP. 

I updated my signature. Testing here too


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Answers in red.


Hi cancerian,

Did you submit the sputum results on 24/9/2014? And now the status is still referred? 
Thanks a lot for sharing all the experience. I will wait for 2 more weeks to call to DIBP. Hope that they would assign me a CO at that time too


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

penguin911 said:


> Hi cancerian,
> 
> Did you submit the sputum results on 24/9/2014? And now the status is still referred?
> Thanks a lot for sharing all the experience. I will wait for 2 more weeks to call to DIBP. Hope that they would assign me a CO at that time too


I completed my 3 consecutive days of sputum sampling on 24/09/14. The results will come out after 8 weeks. Only once the results are uploaded, the eMedical status will say completed until then it will say 'Initial TB Investigations: Required'.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

I wanted to know if medical examinations of private parts is also required ? I read it one of the websites that for men genitalia is covered ? Can someone please confirm ?


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

mahesh2013 said:


> I wanted to know if medical examinations of private parts is also required ? I read it one of the websites that for men genitalia is covered ? Can someone please confirm ?


I think no. I think they would not ask you to take off your pants to do the examination. They will only ask some questions if you have ever had any special medical history like diabetes, TB, or STD...


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

hi all,

I would like to update my issue here

Today early morning, I got the email from the guy from the Radiology clinic, who helped me contact directly to Global Heath. The errors have been removed. Hep B and Hep C tests are required in my letter now

It seems that panel clinic somehow are very powerful in contacting with Global Health. Less than a day, the errors were corrected and the status were updated 

Below is my current status

Medical Examination ===> required
HIV ===> Incomplete ==> guess the Panel Clinic has not uploaded all the documents yet
X-Ray Chest Examination ==> Completed


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi All,

Me again. I just checked my health status. My case has been submited to DIBP today. May I ask if you know approximately how long does it take for DIBP to look into our health profile and proceed with next step (cleared, or referred)?

Will they look applicant by applicant or health case by health case? The thing is only tomorrow my husband and my children will go for the health examination while my health case is submited to DIBP today. Will they consider all in once or they just randomly pick up what have been sent to them?

Anyone knows about this?


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi,
As per my knowledge its individual case checked , I think process to refer to MOC is automatic because if your panel doc mark you grade B it will definitely refer to MOC, in some cases I saw some post even grade A also got refer to MOC.
They won't be waiting for your family reports, to look your case.
When you can know the actual status that is only your CO can tell you , after few days you can drop a email to CO and he dedfonitely will tell u actual status , don't rely on online status it couldn't be accurate all the time.

Cheers


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

leo128 said:


> Hi, As per my knowledge its individual case checked , I think process to refer to MOC is automatic because if your panel doc mark you grade B it will definitely refer to MOC, in some cases I saw some post even grade A also got refer to MOC. They won't be waiting for your family reports, to look your case. When you can know the actual status that is only your CO can tell you , after few days you can drop a email to CO and he dedfonitely will tell u actual status , don't rely on online status it couldn't be accurate all the time. Cheers


Thank you very much. May I ask what is MOC? Is it Global Health? And is there anyway if we can know what grade the panel doc marked? I have not had any CO assigned yet. So still trying to figure out all by myself.

Once again, thanks a lot for the sharing


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

penguin911 said:


> Thank you very much. May I ask what is MOC? Is it Global Health? And is there anyway if we can know what grade the panel doc marked? I have not had any CO assigned yet. So still trying to figure out all by myself.
> 
> Once again, thanks a lot for the sharing


Medical Officer Commonwealth.


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Guys
I hope I would get some useful information from experienced users from here.
My wife who is primary applicant on 457 went on to ens 186 in july 2014..we did our medicals upfront overseas.when we returnd back to australia we came to know from panel clinic that she has to undergo repeat urine test as she had some puls cell in that but since were back to australia we went to medibank for repeat urine test. But medibank said since all other medicals are handled by global health they cant take her urine test.
So we thought lets wait for the case officer allocation then will go ahead with extra tests.
But then after 45 days we got mail from DIAC that our case has been referred to MOC and they require additional tests which is updated on the electronic system of panel clinic but then again same story bupa refused it as they say that they cant merge medical with global health. So we again left on untill CO gets allocated and tell us what to do.
But me and my wife are having sleepless nights becasue in that letter from moc they had asked us additional information beside additional tests..it was
Please provide what would be your occupation, also please advice your employer to that they would not allow to Exposure to Prone Procedure. 
Now my wife is crying cos we searched that what was exposure to prone proceudre and to our shock its for health workers who are exppsed to hiv, hepC, hep B...and they normally decalers that they wont do exposure to prone procedure. 
We our going nuts now as we yet dont have CO neither we know how to contat5 MOC..even if we do I read a lot they reply the results of your tests. 

Please guys share your thaughts and experience.hope all goes well otherwise we will be broken in pieces. .


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Harry11 said:


> Hi Guys
> I hope I would get some useful information from experienced users from here.
> My wife who is primary applicant on 457 went on to ens 186 in july 2014..we did our medicals upfront overseas.when we returnd back to australia we came to know from panel clinic that she has to undergo repeat urine test as she had some puls cell in that but since were back to australia we went to medibank for repeat urine test. But medibank said since all other medicals are handled by global health they cant take her urine test.
> So we thought lets wait for the case officer allocation then will go ahead with extra tests.
> ...



Hi Harry,

Sorry to hear the story. Sorry I do not know much about these stuffs such as Prone Procedure. Just want to wish you good luck. Hope somebody can give you advice

My suggestion is you and your wife may try to sit down and analyze why they ask that? Do you know what is the reason behind? When did they ask for this information? If your wife had lodge visa in July and now still do not have CO, I think you could try Cancerian's advice, i,e try to call DIBP directly and hopefully can get one CO assigned in few hours

Just my two cents. Wish you and your wife all the best. Sorry could not help much.


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi penguin
Thanks for the reply..yea we launched application on 9th july but did e-medicals on 19th june..can understand CO taking time to get allocated..but we really dont the reason behind that letter we got from global health..anyways we had replied to that letter that she is not working in exposure prone proceudre but donr knkw why they asked us and its been 14 weeks we dont even know what additional test we askes as bupa is not helpful as they can not open global health links...I think we are in big time trouble..ð


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Harry11 said:


> Hi Guys
> I hope I would get some useful information from experienced users from here.
> My wife who is primary applicant on 457 went on to ens 186 in july 2014..we did our medicals upfront overseas.when we returnd back to australia we came to know from panel clinic that she has to undergo repeat urine test as she had some puls cell in that but since were back to australia we went to medibank for repeat urine test. But medibank said since all other medicals are handled by global health they cant take her urine test.
> So we thought lets wait for the case officer allocation then will go ahead with extra tests.
> ...



pus in urine especially for females is very commonplace, and - even if she has an infection - a week or two of antibiotics will clear it.

Wanna be dead sure? visit a urologist, tell him/her about the condition and previous test result, ask for a re-test, and a urine culture, and worst case she'll need to swallow some antibiotics for a week or two.


Relaaaaaaaaaaax


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks Expatriate for the reply..that was our first step and we stright went to GP and did her urine test and came ok..what bothering us is why MOC askd us the occupation and and advice from employer that my wife not to work in exposure prone procedure..that was out of blue moon which was out of context..now its like secret as we dont know what additionl tests they have updated into the electronic system as Bupa says they simply cant open it as iys been conducted overseas snd global health looks after it..and on top we have sent numerous emaila5 to global health but of no use..no reply at all..the only reply we got was that letter from global health saying moc wants additonal tests and additionl information about exposure prone procedure which we sent 8 weeka5 back..its so hard we dont know what to do..as we dont even have CO..tried calling DIBP they said wait for CO..hope its not serious if something comes out in her blood cos even I am not having that strength to have her conduct the blood test to know if everything us allrite with her blood..if sometimes comes out I think they will refuse our visa..our whole hard work will be destroyed of last 5 yearsÃ°ÂŸÂ˜Â*


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Harry11 said:


> Thanks Expatriate for the reply..that was our first step and we stright went to GP and did her urine test and came ok..what bothering us is why MOC askd us the occupation and and advice from employer that my wife not to work in exposure prone procedure..that was out of blue moon which was out of context..now its like secret as we dont know what additionl tests they have updated into the electronic system as Bupa says they simply cant open it as iys been conducted overseas snd global health looks after it..and on top we have sent numerous emaila5 to global health but of no use..no reply at all..the only reply we got was that letter from global health saying moc wants additonal tests and additionl information about exposure prone procedure which we sent 8 weeka5 back..its so hard we dont know what to do..as we dont even have CO..tried calling DIBP they said wait for CO..hope its not serious if something comes out in her blood cos even I am not having that strength to have her conduct the blood test to know if everything us allrite with her blood..if sometimes comes out I think they will refuse our visa..our whole hard work will be destroyed of last 5 yearsÃ°ÂŸÂ˜Â*



Hi HARRY,

so please correct me if I am wrong. Does it mean that 

1/ you and your wife had submitted all the documents they asked regarding prone exposure procedure (advice from employer?)

2/you submitted for 8 weeks and now still do not know what are other addtional tests they required because they do not tell you?

3/you tried different means of contacting them to figure out additional tests as well as to get CO assigned but failed?

I think be calm. If your wife's health is fine, there is nothing can prevent you from entering visa. It is just a matter of time. These days I heard that for some cases it took them 3 months to have CO assigned. You lodged visa application in July, so it is almost 3 months. May be try 0i wait for few more weeks to have the CO first. 

Secondly, regarding the health issue, I think you'd better advice your wife to do the blood test. In the end she has to do it right and ultimately health is more important. Is that correct? So if something is abnormal, it is better for us to take care of our health first. Visa at that point is not important anymore... Sorry it sounds theoretical but I feel it is the reality and we need to face it.

Just want to tell that I understand the feeling. Now I am also very worried about my husband's health case issue too. So totally understand the feeling here. I am also trying to figure out and extract all the information as much as I can just to shorten the period of waiting. Waiting is painful and waiting without knowing what is happening is even worse. 

Maybe you try to wait for 2 more weeks to see if CO assigned to you and try to call again. I think they only refuse visa if it is related to HIV and cancer. 

Again sorry not helping much.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Dear Expatriate,

may I ask if you know how long does it take DIBP to look into our health case once the panel clinic submited it and get the next step?


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

CO will usually review medicals within a few days of submission. If they referred to the MOC it's currently taking around 30 days to clear.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

pilotg2 said:


> CO will usually review medicals within a few days of submission. If they referred to the MOC it's currently taking around 30 days to clear.


may you kindly elaborate more about this part " If they referred to the MOC it's currently taking around 30 days to clear" 30 days is the period the panel clinic will know what to do for us or 30days are the time the MOC will look into our issue and instruct us what we should do? 

Thanks again for the advice


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi penguin. .yea we have no option left untill case officer gets allocated. .thaks for the answer..


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

penguin911 said:


> may you kindly elaborate more about this part " If they referred to the MOC it's currently taking around 30 days to clear" 30 days is the period the panel clinic will know what to do for us or 30days are the time the MOC will look into our issue and instruct us what we should do?
> 
> Thanks again for the advice


Turn around time of MOC is around 30 days currently, perhaps even slightly quicker...


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

hi Pilotg2,

How to know turn around time is 30 days? I am also waiting for my kid's medical from MOC its more than 40 days and one of my friend on this forum i know he is waiting almost 3 months soon. 

MOC goes for cases in sequences , any idea?


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

leo128 said:


> hi Pilotg2,
> 
> How to know turn around time is 30 days? I am also waiting for my kid's medical from MOC its more than 40 days and one of my friend on this forum i know he is waiting almost 3 months soon.
> 
> MOC goes for cases in sequences , any idea?


The 30 days is purely a guide line for how long the MOC took to clear our medicals. Three of us were referred with different existing conditions.

We came to know out medicals were referred about 30 days ago and due to reading on the forum of someone with similar timeline to us and after he called receiving his grant. We called this morning and received our grant.

Others on the forum have said medicals are usually taking 30 - 50 days. Maybe give them a call for an update. See the 190 subclass thread for the number. The best one ends in 7000.

I'm not keen on encouraging people to call but if 3 months have passed since date of lodgement i think it's fair to call or email for a status update.

Good luck


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

CONGRATS for grant. 
thanks for your brief reply. That mean MOC may not going through cases in sequences. Just one question call them mean call to DIBP or call to Global Health / MOC? can share the number please.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

pilotg2 said:


> The 30 days is purely a guide line for how long the MOC took to clear our medicals. Three of us were referred with different existing conditions.
> 
> We came to know out medicals were referred about 30 days ago and due to reading on the forum of someone with similar timeline to us and after he called receiving his grant. We called this morning and received our grant.
> 
> ...


may you kindly share why 3 of you got referred? So this means after the status showing referred, it took around 30-40 days for the MOC look into our case and decide further step. Is that correct?


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Not sure if you received my reply the number for DIBP is 0061731367000


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Tried that number. ..no use...they said to me try to contact global health as they dont have full access to the result..only case officer can help


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Try calling again. We called 3 times in total and twice got very unhelpful CO. That said, it sounds like your case is still with the MOC and I would hope they can give you some sort of time line.

When you call what you want to hear is everything's complete and finalised and you should hear something in a week or two. That means your result is a matter of minutes or days away.

Also just so you are aware I am convinced that the person you speak to is a CO even though they may say they are only a processing officer or can see only part of your application. I believe they can see your whole application and choose what to tell you.

PS 
don't argue with them given the above info


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Piglotg2
Thanks for the information i will call them again..
just a quick question is the MOC and global health are same thing..even after getting CO i dont know how long i have to wait untill MOC comes back with some reply..any idea?


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi All,

Sigh. Seems there are still a lot of issues for us, though we just started the medical step

Yesterday my husband went to the check up. The X-ray report saying like this "*Faint nodule opacity in the right lower zone, measuring 1.1cm. It does not correspond to the nipple marker. It is indeterminate and possibly represents post-imflamatory change. Comparison with prior CXR or follow-up CXR should be considered to assess for stability. Altarnatively, low-dose CT Lung screen examination can be obtained for correlation*"

==> we were quite worried as they did not show there is a scar in the lung. Instead there is indeterminate nodule in the lung, and it is still fresh. So that is why the Radiology clinic suggest to do comparison.... We are sure that based on his health condition now, he does not have TB. He just finished his sputum test yesterday too. His chest specialist read the report and ordered the CT Scan for him today. 

But I am still worried. Does it means beside the TB part, now we still need to confirm if that nodule is benign or cancerous? I know it is too early to say anything and only the specialist can advice if it is dangerous. However, in term of the visa side, will this delay our visa furthermore? 

Anyone has experience on this before? Thanks a lot for the advice.


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks Pilotg2,

Its really help to call them some time if you have a luck, after call within 3 hours i got grant as well. Good Luck to all who is in waiting.

Take care


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

leo128 said:


> Thanks Pilotg2,
> 
> Its really help to call them some time if you have a luck, after call within 3 hours i got grant as well. Good Luck to all who is in waiting.
> 
> Take care


Congrats Bro, Hopefully mine is just right around the corner.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

leo128 said:


> Thanks Pilotg2,
> 
> Its really help to call them some time if you have a luck, after call within 3 hours i got grant as well. Good Luck to all who is in waiting.
> 
> Take care


congratulation to you!!!! though I just started, still can feel the joy.


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks penguin911,

Good luck to you. Dont worry it looks messy but you can go through all this. Only you need to be on top of the things wherever you can specially when it comes to medical and specially when its from Singapore (as i saw many posts here that medical panels in Singapore not very up to the marks).


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

jamuu04,

You are right its around the corner hopefully.

Thumbs up for your wait. soon will hear good news from you.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

penguin911 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sigh. Seems there are still a lot of issues for us, though we just started the medical step
> 
> ...




Most probably you will need to do another X-Ray using contrast (injected dye)

Don't worry .... it will be nothing


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Most probably you will need to do another X-Ray using contrast (injected dye)
> 
> Don't worry .... it will be nothing


thanks a lot Expatriate

We got the CT report 2 hours ago. Turned out that nodule appears in the X-RAy report is his old TB scar. According to the CT Scan report, there was also another area of scarring with small calcified nodules in another area too. Since they are scars and calcified, we do not need to care about this anymore

However, also in the CT report, *"there were also at least six tiny pulmonary nodules (size<0.5cm) demonstrated in the right and left lungs which have nonspecific features*" ==> that is the point makes us worried. Nonspecific features means they cannot determine what they are, if they are cancerous in the CT scan

and here the conclusion "*the finds are nonspecific and may be post infective in origin*" (what kind of infection is this)." *However, in view of the presence of the prominent plaque-like soft tissue density in the lateral basal segment of the right lower lobe, follow-up studies are suggested. There is no CT Evidence of mediastinal of hilar masses for lymhadenotpathy. There is no pleural effusion seen"
*

==> our specialist looked at the report before we read it and he said there is nothing to worried about. Everything is fine. After that when we left his clinic, we read again the CT report and feel very confused and worried too. Not quite sure how about the "6 unspecific lung nodules" found in the CT scan. Even though they are very small now, but as out we understand, they are still very fresh and have not calcified yet. My husband also worried about his health because if these nodules are maligned, they would grow in size quite fast in 4 months. Secondly now, on the visa side, we are worried if the DIBP will delay our visa application even longer until they can determine if all the nodules are really cancerous. My husband also very worried if the appearance of tiny nodules are the also the sign of active TB too? We are very confused and anxious. Why out of the sudden there were so many small nodules appear in his lung like this

May you kindly advise on this matter? What should be the best way to proceed? Would these nodules are the sign of TB? My husband just completed his last day of sputum test and submitted yesterday. Now we are quite confused and worried here and there. ANy other way to figure out what all the nodules are?

Thank you very much


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Team, 

I would really like to know about the medicals outcome

+ Myself along with my family underwent medical test and the link no longer appears in my profile but it states that "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

Does it mean that my medicals are cleared ? as per website it states that " Your health case may be cleared within minutes by the system or referred for manual processing" 

How we can come to the conclusion that my medicals has been cleared ? 

Reference - https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm

Expats, Requesting your help in this regard. 

Shan.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

hi All,

Please help. I am kind of panic now

I just check the status online. Obviously only my daughter's heath case is clear with the status "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

However, for my son, my husband and I they are still showing as completed and there are still the link "ogranize your health examination". I am quite worried and could not sleep back now. My daughter's health case just submitted at the same time with my husband and my son, which were on Friday. And now only she got cleared while my health case was submited to DIBP even before the 3 of them (husband, son and daughter) went for medical check ups and the status still shows Completed. 

Why is it like that? Does it mean all 3 of us (I, my husband and my son) our health have some issue??? For my husband it is not a surprise, but for myself and my son, it make me dead worried

Is there any way to check on this? The status still shows "Completed" with the link "Organizing your Health examination". It is not referred at all.

Please please help

Thank you very much


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Penguin911,
Nothing to be panic while looking at online status, I went through sort of same situation where I was looking at online status daily and was panic. Online status not reflect some time as it should be, but CO or DIBP knows the real status only.
My advise is if you have CO then drop a line to CO and check the status and if you don't have CO then call DIBP and request for status.
Take care


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Friends,

I am going to submit my eVisa application by tomorrow. Is it recommended to use "My Health Declaration" before logging eVisa or i should wait till links appear in immiaccount.

which one is faster? 

Note: Its mentioned on their website that "My Health declaration" should not be used after submitting the visa as it may slow down the application.

Please suggest

BR//
Amar


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

amar_gahir said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am going to submit my eVisa application by tomorrow. Is it recommended to use "My Health Declaration" before logging eVisa or i should wait till links appear in immiaccount.
> 
> ...


I heard that using "My Health Declaration" taking longer time to proceed. I think it is better for you to lodge the visa application first. Then after 1 day of visa lodging, they will grant you the HAPID automatically from your online immi account


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Best way is to lodge application and then go for medical with HAP IDs.
Agreed with penguin911.


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Friends!!


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Guys,

My wife delivered our baby via Caesarean section operation.

1. Do we need to declare in her medical declaration under:

Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?


2. Which Hospital is recommended in Delhi for Medicals:

A. Max Multi Speciality Centre
N-110 Panchsheel Park
New Delhi

B. Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre
4/27, Shantiniketan
New Delhi 110 021

Please suggest and share your experience.

BR
Amar


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

amar_gahir said:


> Guys, My wife delivered our baby via Caesarean section operation. Do we need to declare in her medical declaration under: Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)? Please suggest.


I think no. I did not declare that though I had 2 C section too. I think this declaration is more related to history diseases in the past that required treatment. Giving birth naturally also has to stay hospitalized right? . And giving birth is natural. Anyway, when your wife go for the medical check up, I think the doctor will ask "any surgery before?" Then just said "yes giving birth by C section".


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

penguin911 said:


> I think no. I did not declare that though I had 2 C section too. I think this declaration is more related to history diseases in the past that required treatment. Giving birth naturally also has to stay hospitalized right? . And giving birth is natural. Anyway, when your wife go for the medical check up, I think the doctor will ask "any surgery before?" Then just said "yes giving birth by C section".


Thanks Penguin911.

but it falls under major surgery. hence not sure if we need to declare it or not. Although its for good cause. 

BR//
Amar


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

penguin911 said:


> hi All,
> 
> Please help. I am kind of panic now
> 
> ...


Dear Madam

Don't worry. All you need to do is to contact the panel physician where your medical was conducted and told them that link for organizing medical is still in online status. All its mean is that your panel doctor still have not submitted your health reports online. For few of my friends it was the same issue which resolved after calling them they told we have already done this but actually they have not. So after call in a day it was solved link gone

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Friends,

Which Hospital is recommended in Delhi for Medicals:

A. Max Multi Speciality Centre
N-110 Panchsheel Park
New Delhi

B. Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre
4/27, Shantiniketan
New Delhi 110 021

Please suggest and share your experience.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

amar_gahir said:


> Thanks Penguin911. but it falls under major surgery. hence not sure if we need to declare it or not. Although its for good cause.  BR// Amar


I think it is not harmful if you want to declare. As the panel doctor will not examine our body too. And it is not related to any medical issues in the past, so whether you declare or not will not be a big issue here. Just follow what you feel more comfortable.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Awan's opinion said:


> Dear Madam Don't worry. All you need to do is to contact the panel physician where your medical was conducted and told them that link for organizing medical is still in online status. All its mean is that your panel doctor still have not submitted your health reports online. For few of my friends it was the same issue which resolved after calling them they told we have already done this but actually they have not. So after call in a day it was solved link gone Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot for the advice. I think they have submitted all documents as all the medical requirements' statuses are showing "Completed". And there is sentence "this health case has been submitted to DIBP on 1st October 2014"

Is there any cases that though they are showing like that, yet there are still reports have not submitted by panel clinics?


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

If you follow e medical link and check the status and if its stated "submitted to DIBP xxxxxx date", then there is no way that it is not submitted, your medical case open to the doctor and locked for anyone, so doctor must have to upload document to close your e medical file if any document not submitted.

"Submitted to DIBP" will only appear once all reports and documents uploaded by doctor.


----------



## cute.tulip (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Penguin,
how is your case, i was following your post for your case, one of my friend has similar case so i thought i may can give her better advice.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

cute.tulip said:


> Hi Penguin,
> how is your case, i was following your post for your case, one of my friend has similar case so i thought i may can give her better advice.



Hi Tulip,

what issues you would like to ask about? I have two issues now

1/ my husband's TB in the past. Obviously they will ask for further additional tests. Now the status is still showing completed in the eMedical Client system. No change in the status yet. I wish it could be changed to "Referred" or something haha

2/now only my daughter's health case is cleared in the system. Myself and my son's ones are still showing "organizing health examination". It means it have not been cleared yet though I went for medical check up and submitted even before my daughter. Everything is still showing "Completed" now Since it is still too early, I think I just wait for now 

May you kindly share your friend's case so that we can share and learn to each other? Is she also from Singapore? Yes it will be a lot better if I know somebody from the same country which has same issue with me now 

Sorry could not help much.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi All,

Small update from me here: all our health cases are cleared now, except for my husband case as expected. So I guess the number 2 issue is resolved

anyone know how long does it take DIBP to look into my husband's case and then refer to MOC? His online health status is still showing "COMPLETED"

Thank you very much


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Penguin911,
First of all congrats for half way achievement , you are almost there.

Just to be sure , can I confirm how u know all other family members' Medicals are cleared?

2nd thing as DIBP is working in teams 
So your team would not take more then one week time or couple of days to process the documents and if necessary then refer to MOC.

Good luck


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

leo128 said:


> Hi Penguin911, First of all congrats for half way achievement , you are almost there. Just to be sure , can I confirm how u know all other family members' Medicals are cleared? 2nd thing as DIBP is working in teams So your team would not take more then one week time or couple of days to process the documents and if necessary then refer to MOC. Good luck


hi Leo,
Thank you very much for the information

I checked in my immi account, the links "organizing health examination" under mine, my daughter and my son disappeared. Instead there is the sentence "this heath case has been finalized..". So it means currently now there is no requirements for three of us in term of health check up. Is that correct?

Under my husband section, there is still the link "organizing your health examination". When I click on that link, there is the pop up showing that all the medical requirements are Completed. However I think as expected, it is not cleared since DIBP saw grade B. But the status is still not changed to anything else except "Completed" I hope my assumption is correct


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Penguin911,
Please don't rely only on immiaccount status , it is not reflected actual situation many times specially when it's about Health documents. Give a call to DIBP early next week and verify the actual status of each applicants, that will give u a relief because that will be the authenticate and real status.
Good luck


----------



## netrav (Feb 3, 2014)

We r family of 3 applied for 189 visa
We r from hyd India
We r pending medicals and PCC
Do we need to pay for our medicals or is it included in our Visa fees??


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi,
Medical is separate , you must hve to go to approved medical centre and convenience for you to see nearest one which you can check from immig website.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

netrav said:


> We r family of 3 applied for 189 visa
> We r from hyd India
> We r pending medicals and PCC
> Do we need to pay for our medicals or is it included in our Visa fees??


You pay for your medicals mate.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi All

Me again. I would like to update my status here. My husband got the referral letter from Global Health to ask for the further check up due to his past TB 15 years ago. Below are all the requirements

_Chest specialist (or chest clinic) investigation and report required for current status regarding tuberculosis. A recent chest x-ray showed right
LZ fibro-nodular lesion with history of TB. Please include the following information:- Clinical examination findings;- Old chest x-rays for comparison
(if available)- Repeat PA image at the completion of cultures- Any previous reports regarding any treatment of tuberculosis;- Results of 3 current
smears and cultures (sputum samples taken on 3 different mornings, or other appropriate specimens as clinically indicated) and cultures for
Mycobacterium tuberculosis (plus DST where available if cultures are positive).Please exclude other pathology that could cause the abnormal x-ray
findings as described above_


P_rocessing requirements provide a time limit of *28 days *for you to provide reports to this office. If we have not received the additional information or the case officer has not heard from you by that time, the case officer may proceed to decide this application on the basis of the available information. (Please note: some testing and treatment, such as those for tuberculosis, may take longer than 90 days)_


I have few questions I would like to ask. Please kindly help me

1/ they asked for the past report of TB treatment. It was 15 years ago and he did the treatment in Vietnam. Is it compulsory to have it?

2/they ask that "Processing requirements provide a time limit of 28 days for you to provide reports to this office". But the culture results is only available after 2 months. Is it okie?

Thank you very much for the advise


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

penguin911 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Me again. I would like to update my status here. My husband got the referral letter from Global Health to ask for the further check up due to his past TB 15 years ago. Below are all the requirements
> 
> ...


1- if don't have any history docs just write in email in detail. I am sure its not compulsory.

2- 28 days time is for you to respond his email, not to submit reports which take longer time. you can drop a line to co and attach receipt of sputum test. No issue if you can provide a proof for delay he will be ok.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> 1- if don't have any history docs just write in email in detail. I am sure its not compulsory.
> 
> 2- 28 days time is for you to respond his email, not to submit reports which take longer time. you can drop a line to co and attach receipt of sputum test. No issue if you can provide a proof for delay he will be ok.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


hi Maq

thanks a lot for your kind reply. May I ask if I do not have CO assigned yet, how to let them know that I am in the progress of preparing the required reports? I got a email directly from Global Health, not from DIBP. Should I reply back and say i am working on them?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

penguin911 said:


> hi Maq
> 
> thanks a lot for your kind reply. May I ask if I do not have CO assigned yet, how to let them know that I am in the progress of preparing the required reports? I got a email directly from Global Health, not from DIBP. Should I reply back and say i am working on them?


Reply back to both of them with receipt of Further Medicals. That will be ok..


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

penguin911 said:


> hi Maq
> 
> thanks a lot for your kind reply. May I ask if I do not have CO assigned yet, how to let them know that I am in the progress of preparing the required reports? I got a email directly from Global Health, not from DIBP. Should I reply back and say i am working on them?


Reply on the same email with hospital receipt.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi,
Treatment history is difficult to get then you can let them know, i guess in that case they will rely on latest tests only.
2. You can send receipt of appointment to global health , reply to same email you have received for further tests, and let them know when results can be available and how much time you need. They will be fine until they can see you are serious and actively following your case and their requests. Also they know this kind tests and results difficult to have within 28 days.
3rd don't panic , it is normal procedure they will follow , you can get through it.
Good luck


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Reply back to both of them with receipt of Further Medicals. That will be ok..


 may i ask what do you mean by "replying back to both"? Does it mean both Global Health and DIBP? Thank you


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

Another thing is: instead of sending the receipt, can I send the report from clinic saying that the sputum tests are done and waiting for the results?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

penguin911 said:


> Another thing is: instead of sending the receipt, can I send the report from clinic saying that the sputum tests are done and waiting for the results?


Yes ofcourse. Attach both in email. 
Don't panic its usual process.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi guys I just askef my MA to give me update on my medical as we were reffered to MOC as still we haven't go CO yet ..this is whats coming on immi account. .

Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matterâ

What does it mean ..we are not very stressed


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry I mean we are very stressed. .cant type on phone..ð£


----------



## rajk1983 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi all, one quick question .How long is it taking these days to get medical cleared by MOC.
There was a small scar in my chest xray .I completed a treatment for inactive TB in Australia in 2012 .Applied for PR and now my case officer says medicals referred to Moc on 15th aug.

Wondering how long will it take.


Thanks in advance


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rajk1983 said:


> Hi all, one quick question .How long is it taking these days to get medical cleared by MOC.
> There was a small scar in my chest xray .I completed a treatment for inactive TB in Australia in 2012 .Applied for PR and now my case officer says medicals referred to Moc on 15th aug.
> 
> Wondering how long will it take.
> ...


Generally it is taking 45 days to here from them but seems your case taking bit longer. I hope you will here soon from moc.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Harry11 said:


> Hi guys I just askef my MA to give me update on my medical as we were reffered to MOC as still we haven't go CO yet ..this is whats coming on immi account. .
> 
> Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matterÃ¢ÂÂ
> 
> What does it mean ..we are not very stressed


Sometime online status for medical showing wired messge so you can not predict your case status by looking at immi a/c. Please ignore that and wait for co to update you.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajk1983 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks a lot .My mistake the date of referral is 15th oct Yesterday .What you say with my med history will it be fine .

Thanks


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rajk1983 said:


> Thanks a lot .My mistake the date of referral is 15th oct Yesterday .What you say with my med history will it be fine .
> 
> Thanks


Ohhh...thn i would ask you how do you know that your case referred?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajk1983 (Jun 16, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Ohhh...thn i would ask you how do you know that your case referred?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Yup..In my online login it says medical finalized. But i call my CO she told me its referred.Is that the way or is there any other way in which i can check its referred or not.


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks maq
we allready been referred to MOC asking for additional information which we submitted since 15th Aug..after that no
updates from MOC..


----------



## rajk1983 (Jun 16, 2014)

Harry11 said:


> Thanks maq
> we allready been referred to MOC asking for additional information which we submitted since 15th Aug..after that no
> updates from MOC..


Hi Harry , can you please let me know ,when your case was referred and on which date MOC contacted you . R u in Australia right now .


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Raj
my MA gave me moc reffered letter on 13 Aug
I submitted the additional information on 14 aug..after that no update. .they also asked to additional tests which are updated onto the panel doctor system..but then I had done my medicals in india which are handled by Global health..and over here now Bupa says they can not access my medicals from there system..so I have no option left untill CO gets allocated


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rajk1983 said:


> Yup..In my online login it says medical finalized. But i call my CO she told me its referred.Is that the way or is there any other way in which i can check its referred or not.


If your case referred on 15oct thn you should expexct minimum 45 days to here from them. Do you have any medical history? If yes then expect for more delay as they might ask you for further test.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Harry11 said:


> Thanks maq
> we allready been referred to MOC asking for additional information which we submitted since 15th Aug..after that no
> updates from MOC..


Ohh... so its more than 2 month now. I think you will here soon from them may be week or 2. I can understand this pain of referred medical only Good luck and be patient things will change for better.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajk1983 (Jun 16, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> If your case referred on 15oct thn you should expexct minimum 45 days to here from them. Do you have any medical history? If yes then expect for more delay as they might ask you for further test.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks Maq ..I do have taken a treatment over here in Australia for inactive TB.What i believe they should have all my records because i am in Australia from last 3 years .I had completed full treatment in april 2013 .


----------



## rajk1983 (Jun 16, 2014)

Harry11 said:


> Hi Raj
> my MA gave me moc reffered letter on 13 Aug
> I submitted the additional information on 14 aug..after that no update. .they also asked to additional tests which are updated onto the panel doctor system..but then I had done my medicals in india which are handled by Global health..and over here now Bupa says they can not access my medicals from there system..so I have no option left untill CO gets allocated


Ya man Bupa don't have rights here in australia to access indian medicals. But you will be fine once you get CO


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Ohh... so its more than 2 month now. I think you will here soon from them may be week or 2. I can understand this pain of referred medical only Good luck and be patience things will change for better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rajk1983 said:


> Thanks Maq ..I do have taken a treatment over here in Australia for inactive TB.What i believe they should have all my records because i am in Australia from last 3 years .I had completed full treatment in april 2013 .


Thn its just a matter of patience.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajk1983 (Jun 16, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Thn its just a matter of patience.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks Mate..Is there anyway to check whether medicals are refereed to MOC or the best person CO , because in my case my online login say finalized but CO says Referred :juggle:


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rajk1983 said:


> Thanks Mate..Is there anyway to check whether medicals are refereed to MOC or the best person CO , because in my case my online login say finalized but CO says Referred :juggle:


Don't consider online status, what co has updated to you thats the real update. 

You can contact MOC using mail id [email protected] or [email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajk1983 (Jun 16, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Don't consider online status, what co has updated to you thats the real update.
> 
> You can contact MOC using mail id [email protected] or [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi Maq ..will it be fine to contact them first or should I wait for them to contact me . bit confused


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rajk1983 said:


> Hi Maq ..will it be fine to contact them first or should I wait for them to contact me . bit confused


Its only 2 days you contacted your co so better to wait.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi, rajk1983 

Give a one week time before you contact them.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

*Medicals referred to MOC 3 months back*

Hi,

Medicals for my kid has been referred to MOC by 20th of July. Now it is more than 3 months. I havent got any reply from CO or any request for additional tests from MOC.

Is this normal? Is there any max wait period for Medical clearance?


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi auzee,

Answer to your question is "Yes" it's common now but ofcourse it can't be consider as "normal" for the process.
Anyway my suggestion is you must give them a call and ask about it, they will help you to find out the actual status.
Good luck


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

auzee_bujji said:


> Hi,
> 
> Medicals for my kid has been referred to MOC by 20th of July. Now it is more than 3 months. I havent got any reply from CO or any request for additional tests from MOC.
> 
> Is this normal? Is there any max wait period for Medical clearance?


Better to call them for update and send email to MOC for medical status.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Guys
I just got CO yesterday and I knew before he got allocated that my medical as referred. .but on 13 june moc requested some information which we provided. .now as we got CO after 3 months he has asked the same information which MOC asked in june..it just just a letter from employer..but we are very much stressed now as the CO sent us letter saying your Health Assessment have ben DEFERRED. ..so we yet dont know if you meet health requirment or not...whats the differ3nce between Referred and Deferred. ..we called panel clinic overseas where we did medicals and they said all the results where fine except urine test of my wife as it had some plus cells in urine..are we in serious Trouble...I will go to Bupa and ask them if on there system some additional tests have recommended. .Please share your experience guys..as I cant find on internet anything. .


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Help.....regarding the post above..please


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Harry11 said:


> Hi Guys
> I just got CO yesterday and I knew before he got allocated that my medical as referred. .but on 13 june moc requested some information which we provided. .now as we got CO after 3 months he has asked the same information which MOC asked in june..it just just a letter from employer..but we are very much stressed now as the CO sent us letter saying your Health Assessment have ben DEFERRED. ..so we yet dont know if you meet health requirment or not...whats the differ3nce between Referred and Deferred. ..we called panel clinic overseas where we did medicals and they said all the results where fine except urine test of my wife as it had some plus cells in urine..are we in serious Trouble...I will go to Bupa and ask them if on there system some additional tests have recommended. .Please share your experience guys..as I cant find on internet anything. .


Hi Harry

Your health assessment is Deferred means, you are required to undergo additional tests! The letter from the CO would generally mention the required test!

If you have already completed the same, you should provide the receipts as well as E-Medical letter, showing that the tests requested have been completed!

What does you E-medical status say?


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Case officer just said additional information required and additional tests..we provided the information but did not mentioned what tests needs to be done..went to bupa and rhry5 said they can open my medicals as it was done overseas and handed by global health...even In my hap id when I open it says medicals submitted. .dont know what additional tests they need..


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Harry11 said:


> Case officer just said additional information required and additional tests..we provided the information but did not mentioned what tests needs to be done..went to bupa and rhry5 said they can open my medicals as it was done overseas and handed by global health...even In my hap id when I open it says medicals submitted. .dont know what additional tests they need..


Have you hired an agent?

Generally CO only communicates such things by email, and the email has attachments which describe the medical examination required.


----------



## icedrop9 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi,

What happens if there is a health issue ( not major) for one of the applicants? Will the visa be rejected or does it depend on the complexity of the health problem? Basically I am down ( applicant's spouse) with a fungal infection ( gynecology related) since 2 +months and it is taking time to be completely cured. We lodged our visa on August 12th and have been postponing medicals, finally got an appointment for Nov 15th , there has been no contact from any CO yet. However, we are very worried about the infection causing visa refusal? It is supposedly minor, if somebody can throw light on how the decision is made it will help reduce our anxiety..plssssssssssssss helpppppppppppppp ..


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

icedrop9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What happens if there is a health issue ( not major) for one of the applicants? Will the visa be rejected or does it depend on the complexity of the health problem? Basically I am down ( applicant's spouse) with a fungal infection ( gynecology related) since 2 +months and it is taking time to be completely cured. We lodged our visa on August 12th and have been postponing medicals, finally got an appointment for Nov 15th , there has been no contact from any CO yet. However, we are very worried about the infection causing visa refusal? It is supposedly minor, if somebody can throw light on how the decision is made it will help reduce our anxiety..plssssssssssssss helpppppppppppppp ..


If there is any health issue they will ask you some more test which can cause delay but there is no visa refusal for any minor issue, even they issue a visa for certain case where applicant have to report once he is available australia.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## icedrop9 (Aug 20, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> If there is any health issue they will ask you some more test which can cause delay but there is no visa refusal for any minor issue, even they issue a visa for certain case where applicant have to report once he is available australia.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Ok great to hear that... what are the tests that are done in the medical examination I am aware of the checklist but wanted to recheck ..Just a scenario In case I get my tests done elsewhere before medicals and my tests are normal ( infection not reflecting in the tests done ) can I abstain from telling them about the infection/ medication that I am taking? What happens in such a case? Can they find medicine traces in the tests as well?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

icedrop9 said:


> Ok great to hear that... what are the tests that are done in the medical examination I am aware of the checklist but wanted to recheck ..Just a scenario In case I get my tests done elsewhere before medicals and my tests are normal ( infection not reflecting in the tests done ) can I abstain from telling them about the infection/ medication that I am taking? What happens in such a case? Can they find medicine traces in the tests as well?


Generally they perform below

Blood test(major like HIV)
Urine test
Chest X ray
Physical examination( like weight,hight,BP, skin desease)

I would suggest you not to hide anything, tell your panel dr. about this coz if later they find that you will be in trouble and that can lead you visa refusal.

Don't worry, its normal..everyone have something.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

How long nowdays MOC takes to finalise the results..any idea..for me its been 3 months..case officer says we have to wzit patiently for there reply..its so frustrating. .I keep on thinking what if they ask for more tests and all..medicals iz the only thing which has kept this long on getting visa. .


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Whtas the address to contact MOC as my MA agent says they dont reply with update...


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi, does clinic grade B if your BP is slightly higher than 120/80 eg 128/82? Or they do further tests? Will it be referred?

Also, how can I know whether my medical has been referred or not?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Harry11 said:


> How long nowdays MOC takes to finalise the results..any idea..for me its been 3 months..case officer says we have to wzit patiently for there reply..its so frustrating. .I keep on thinking what if they ask for more tests and all..medicals iz the only thing which has kept this long on getting visa. .


Refer medical is a big pain, 3 month is enogh time but you can't do anything otherthan wait.

You can write an email to [email protected] fot medical status. Hope they will reply.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## netrav (Feb 3, 2014)

hello all
I have lodged 189 visa a month back along with my family members spouse and 3yr kid
we have underwent medicals 2 weeks back and I see that in the immi account, 2 of our results are updated, where as under wife name its not updated
I contact hospital authorities and they said they forwarded all the 3 applications and also confirmed no issues w.r.t medical tests for all
do I need to mail them my concern??
if yes whom should I mail??
CO is not allocated yet..
Im yet to apply for PCC
TIA


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

netrav said:


> hello all
> I have lodged 189 visa a month back along with my family members spouse and 3yr kid
> we have underwent medicals 2 weeks back and I see that in the immi account, 2 of our results are updated, where as under wife name its not updated
> I contact hospital authorities and they said they forwarded all the 3 applications and also confirmed no issues w.r.t medical tests for all
> ...


Don't panic. Most of the time online status not relevant.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

I have 5 to 6 lipomas in my both the hands and 2 in my left leg thigh region.
Wolud it be an issue for medicals in final visa.
Kindly help me out if u heard any of such case. My agent told me that it is not a problem. Is it true?
Plssss help


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi netrav,

It is normal that online status is not update, however you can send an email to DIBP and check your latest status because as you mentioned you are not yet allocated CO, or alternate you can give them a call and check your application status. No need to be panic this whole process need a lot of patience.

However you can check individual medical result if its completed and uploaded by hospital or not from the same medical link which you received from DIBP when they allocated you HAPID numbers.


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi dimpy01,

Panel clinic doctor will mark medical test to B grade if its not normal, they follow the book, you will definitely know if its referred or not how?

1. If they mark your medical result grace B, immediately they will get response from online system to refer you to medical specialist and extra tests, which may include BP monitoring for 24 hour (they will attach the device with you and let you go home and spend normal routine for 24 hour and then come back) you cant read anything from that device but it will record BP reading with different timings. This above is frequently happened when BP is higher.

2. They consider this to check hyper tension of a person. Furthermore test may be advised but all depend on specialist and condition person to person.

If these above not happened and they didn't ask you more reports the there are chances that your case is not marked Cat B. 

Another possibility Global Health can come back and asked you to go through some kind of same tests as well that will be the sigh of referred case as well.

Now for you,
You should go back to same medical link which they send with HAPID number and go online and check the status in your HAPID letter if its marked all tests completed and submitted or anything outstanding if outstanding then you need to go back to your hospital and ask them what is outstanding.

If its completed but not reflected on your online account then you need to contact DIBP or your CO and ask for actual status.

Good LUCk.


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi cgsaipradeep,

Yes it is right, there will be no problem for your case due to this. Just remember Australian health care is more concern of any decision which affect and harm public, secondly which can be burden on their system financially.

You are read online what are those diseases which mostly concerned for immigration.

Good LUck.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> I have 5 to 6 lipomas in my both the hands and 2 in my left leg thigh region.
> Wolud it be an issue for medicals in final visa.
> Kindly help me out if u heard any of such case. My agent told me that it is not a problem. Is it true?
> Plssss help


Any one pls respond to my question.....


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Has anyone heard of grade A medicals being referred?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

BossLadyMo said:


> Has anyone heard of grade A medicals being referred?


Yes my wife medical was graded A and i got to know co about refer status.

Actually some co do not understand medical term used in report by hosiptal or depend on report format use by panel dr.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Was it referred immediately it was submitted?

How long did it take to clear?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

BossLadyMo said:


> Was it referred immediately it was submitted?
> 
> How long did it take to clear?


No it was referred by co and took 45 days to clear.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow! For no reason!

In my case, the medicals were submitted on the 4th. I called on the 6th, and was told it has been referred. Does ot mean the CO already assessed it within the short time? 

Also, the lady I spoke to mentioned that it usually clears in a week. Or could she have msde a mistake?

I'm just confused.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

BossLadyMo said:


> Wow! For no reason!
> 
> In my case, the medicals were submitted on the 4th. I called on the 6th, and was told it has been referred. Does ot mean the CO already assessed it within the short time?
> 
> ...


Whom you called DIBP or hospital?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Dibp


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

BossLadyMo said:


> Dibp


Strange, one week is like bullet. Please update if your medical cleared in a week time.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Strange, one week is like bullet. Please update if your medical cleared in a week time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hahaha! I sure will!


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Guy
can CO contact to MOC about the status of the medicals.its more then 3 months in total. ..first in August they asked for more information and we sent on same email where we were asked for as there was no CO yet..and after CO got allocated he asked us the same information which MOC asked in August..the letter contains th3 same date back of August which MOC asked for..I dont know how this system work..do I have wait another 3 months for MOCs reply from information I sent through MA to CO..or do you think MOC keeps processing untill they com3 to conclusion. .I dont know how to ask my MA to contact MOC and atleast ask for the update.the letter is so confusing. .it ask you to do additional test and/or more information. .when I go to panel clinic they says nothing on there system. .and said the CO will specifically inform you what further tests needs to be done. .or maybe they just more information. .dont know what's gona happen to our results. .when I asked panel clinic if something problem wirh our results they everything is fine ..but still it was graded as B..


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Harry11 said:


> Hi Guy
> can CO contact to MOC about the status of the medicals.its more then 3 months in total. ..first in August they asked for more information and we sent on same email where we were asked for as there was no CO yet..and after CO got allocated he asked us the same information which MOC asked in August..the letter contains th3 same date back of August which MOC asked for..I dont know how this system work..do I have wait another 3 months for MOCs reply from information I sent through MA to CO..or do you think MOC keeps processing untill they com3 to conclusion. .I dont know how to ask my MA to contact MOC and atleast ask for the update.the letter is so confusing. .it ask you to do additional test and/or more information. .when I go to panel clinic they says nothing on there system. .and said the CO will specifically inform you what further tests needs to be done. .or maybe they just more information. .dont know what's gona happen to our results. .when I asked panel clinic if something problem wirh our results they everything is fine ..but still it was graded as B..


If its graded be means there is something in hospital report or you have mention some ans as yes while filling emedical form. If both not the case why don't you call DIBP.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Maq
you think the hospital messed up the report??
And what you mean medical form..the health declaration? ??
My wife had to repeat urine t3st buy we couldnt do it as we had left for Austrlia. .but then the hospital said they will send the medicals as it is and we thaught we can do urine test later over when asked by CO..but all went wrong...the medicals go Deferred and asked for more information which we sent..but then nothing coming up from CO as well.
can I call call DIBP even though I have MA..as my MA simply says wait for MOC response. .but its like more then 3 months now..this is the 15th week..


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Harry11 said:


> Hi Maq
> you think the hospital messed up the report??
> And what you mean medical form..the health declaration? ??
> My wife had to repeat urine t3st buy we couldnt do it as we had left for Austrlia. .but then the hospital said they will send the medicals as it is and we thaught we can do urine test later over when asked by CO..but all went wrong...the medicals go Deferred and asked for more information which we sent..but then nothing coming up from CO as well.
> can I call call DIBP even though I have MA..as my MA simply says wait for MOC response. .but its like more then 3 months now..this is the 15th week..


You can call dibp and also can write an email to MOC.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

No use sent and email to MOC and it said all status update can be done via CO...CO says its upto MOC to decide when to finalise it..
dont know what they looking in if uts DEFERRED. .hope we are not screwed. .


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Friends,

We underwent medical on 05 Nov and the status in the application changed to below message on 06 Nov for all the applicants. How would I know the exact status of my medical examination ? Though clinic staff informed us that all is good.

"Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

Thanks in advance


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

Hi Guys,

My wife and me underwent our medical examination in Pune on Nov 10th. There has been no update in the immi account or in the emedical client login. How long does it usually take for the CO to receive the medicals? Also, does the clinic upload the results or courier them?
Any idea when we will get a response?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

axl84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife and me underwent our medical examination in Pune on Nov 10th. There has been no update in the immi account or in the emedical client login. How long does it usually take for the CO to receive the medicals? Also, does the clinic upload the results or courier them?
> Any idea when we will get a response?


Wait for atleast a week or 7 working days. It online upload, hospital will upload results online thn if co assigned he go through report.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Sputum Test is Positive*

Hi everyone,

I applied for 190 South Aus visa. I had tuberculosis in the past. However my sputum test is negative by the grace of God. Can anyone tell how long it would take to grant me visa from now onward?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Immigrant_2907 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for 190 South Aus visa. I had tuberculosis in the past. However my sputum test is negative by the grace of God. Can anyone tell how long it would take to grant me visa from now onward?


Nowadays referred medical waiting time is 2 to 3 month as per this forum. Hope you are lucky and soon you will get golden email.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

@axl84,
If you want to check that you're medical is submitted or not your can use same medical link which you received along with HAPID and after filling up your information you can see the status if medical submitted already or not.
It will be submitted online by panel clinic.


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Finally my medical status changed to 'Completed' for all tests. Should I download this information and email it to the CO stating that my medicals or completed? Or should I just wait for him to take a look. Also, does 'Completed' mean that my tests are cleared?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

axl84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally my medical status changed to 'Completed' for all tests. Should I download this information and email it to the CO stating that my medicals or completed? Or should I just wait for him to take a look. Also, does 'Completed' mean that my tests are cleared?


Sent an email to co that your medical were uploaded by panel hospital and you can also attach that letter. No completed means only uploaded by hospital, now co will look at that report and decide, if all ok no issues otherwise co will refer to MOC for advise.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rujutaraval (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi, 

My health case status is showing this message:

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

What does that mean?


----------



## rujutaraval (Aug 24, 2013)

When will I get to know whether medicals are cleared or referred?


rujutaraval said:


> Hi,
> 
> My health case status is showing this message:
> 
> ...


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Your medicals cleared. .dont worry


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

rujutaraval said:


> When will I get to know whether medicals are cleared or referred?


Have you disclosed any past medical problem?


----------



## rujutaraval (Aug 24, 2013)

No,I don't have any medical history so I didn't tell anything


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

@rujutaraval,

Online medical status can't be accurate all the time, you can ask your CO and refer to same info "that online you can see this status, is that mean everything is cleared?"

Only CO or incase you don't have CO then only DIBP can tell you the actual status, don't simply reply on online status.

Good Luck.


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

I just got my grant!!!

Guess our meds really did clear in a week!!!


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

BossLadyMo said:


> I just got my grant!!!
> 
> Guess our meds really did clear in a week!!!


Congratulations!! Glad things worked out without much delay.


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi cancerian 
I can see from your timeline that your medicals also been referred like mine...may I know when u did your second medical did CO or MOC said what specific additional medicals you need to do..cos with me been referred more then 3 months just asked for additional health information from employer which we did provided on same day and nothing about what additional medicals we need to do..We asked to CO and she said its still under process with moc and she doesn't has any information about if need to further medicals or not...bit strange. .as our medicals are in Deferred state. .may I know what additional tests they made you do...


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

Hey,

It just means that your medical reports have been submitted by the panel clinic. It does not mean that they have been approved or cleared!


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

If you had typhoid in childhood, is it problematic? Does your medical get referred due to that?


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

dimpy01 said:


> If you had typhoid in childhood, is it problematic? Does your medical get referred due to that?


No, typhoid is not contagious so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

???&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Harry11 said:


> Hi cancerian
> I can see from your timeline that your medicals also been referred like mine...may I know when u did your second medical did CO or MOC said what specific additional medicals you need to do..cos with me been referred more then 3 months just asked for additional health information from employer which we did provided on same day and nothing about what additional medicals we need to do..We asked to CO and she said its still under process with moc and she doesn't has any information about if need to further medicals or not...bit strange. .as our medicals are in Deferred state. .may I know what additional tests they made you do...


Hi Harry

Sorry I didn't realise your post was directed to me. I need a coffee I guess!

Yes, I got an email from CO detailing the tests required by me. This is because I had disclosed my history of Tuberculosis in 2005 (I was fully cured then). I was contacted by CO on 19/09/14 and I completed the additional medicals on 24/09/14. The outcome of this test takes 2 months. 

I am not sure why they are taking so long. 

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks cancerian. .my case is complete different. .dont know what they are looking in our medicals..Neither getting back to us..worried about the bombshell. .


----------



## coolguyme (Aug 10, 2014)

I just completed my medical test.. blood pressure is a bit high - 150/88. May be I experienced anxiety. Is this a cause for concern (in terms of visa processing)? Will I get referred?


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

coolguyme said:


> I just completed my medical test.. blood pressure is a bit high - 150/88. May be I experienced anxiety. Is this a cause for concern (in terms of visa processing)? Will I get referred?


Dude screw the Aussie and take care of your health. 150 is high.


----------



## coolguyme (Aug 10, 2014)

axl84 said:


> Dude screw the Aussie and take care of your health. 150 is high.


Of course. Thank you. That's one side of the story and I will talk to my doctor about it .

That's why my question is specific, and asked about visa processing. Just because I start taking care of my health, does not mean, I am going to leave all my hard work so far on the application.


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Guys
I know many people has asked this same question but when it came on me i am getting confuse as well ...though i am follwinf this thred since past 5 months..
cut in short as my medicals were Deferred on 13 Aug and they had asked for additional information regarding health assessment from employer that i wont be engaged in exposure prone procedures..god knows they asked...we gave letter on same day to MOC but then kept on thinking that we also need to do additional tests but then nothing was coming from MOC regarding additonal tests untill this morning i saw the heallth meeting requirment changed to 
'Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.;

does this means i am done with my medicals as since last 4 months the status was like the applicant needs to go for further health assessment bla bla bla..
i have seen people over here saying when it says health is been finalised for this person.....it doesnt mean its accurate untill CO confirms you about this.
i asked my MA to ask our CO regarding medical status and she has come back to me now your application is complete please give time to CO to finalize your application....
what does it means....how do i get to know i am done with medicals....i am having sleepless nights last 4 months now...

Maq qatar what you think about this...??


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Harry11 said:


> Hi Guys
> I know many people has asked this same question but when it came on me i am getting confuse as well ...though i am follwinf this thred since past 5 months..
> cut in short as my medicals were Deferred on 13 Aug and they had asked for additional information regarding health assessment from employer that i wont be engaged in exposure prone procedures..god knows they asked...we gave letter on same day to MOC but then kept on thinking that we also need to do additional tests but then nothing was coming from MOC regarding additonal tests untill this morning i saw the heallth meeting requirment changed to
> 'Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.;
> ...


Hello,
You need to call DIBP to get the accurate information about your Health status. That is the best thing to do.


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes, it means there are no issues. Expect your grant soon!


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Congrats semaaustralia


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Friends, 

my wife and 4 yrs daughter has some cold/cough. is it recommended to go for Medical at this stage or i should delay it further by few days until they recover. 

Change of weather/winter may cause generic problems like running nose/throat/cough. will these impact the medicals ? any problems because of these? 

plz suggest
Br
Amar


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

amar_gahir said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> my wife and 4 yrs daughter has some cold/cough. is it recommended to go for Medical at this stage or i should delay it further by few days until they recover.
> 
> ...


Honestly,
It won't affect anything as long as you let the Panel Physician know.
But if you ask me, I will say you should wait till all is well.

Cheers.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

BossLadyMo said:


> Congrats semaaustralia


BossLadyMo,
Thanks.
How is the "Expat Baby" doing?

Cheers.


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Lol @ expat baby. She is doing good...how's the fam? When are you moving?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

BossLadyMo said:


> Lol @ expat baby. She is doing good...how's the fam? When are you moving?


Family is fine.
I should be moving early 2015.
I will PM you.


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Okiess...expecting


----------



## supertoblerone (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello All,

I actually did my medicals last 1st November and been waiting for this organise your health examinations to be gone in my immiaccount but still can see the link "Organise your health examinations". I checked the clinic and called them twice and told me that I have no problem with my medical as all were "Normal".

Appreciate if you can give me feedback about this.

Thanks.


----------



## Annsiya (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi all,
I need a help please..
I lodged 190 visa application on12/09/14 with my husband as non migrating dependent.But when I was contacted by CO on 13/11/14 for medicals for MY husband,I requested for adding to migrating dependent.He forwarded all forms and same day and completed and uploaded on next day itself.Meanwhile,my husbands medicals was done on 17/11/14 and reached DIBP on 19/11/14.Since then on immipage ,the health was finalised until 24/11/14.However,When I got email fromCO saying adding my husband to the application,the health statement was changed to requested again ( This person need to undergo health examination for this visa...) .I am worried now and I wonder,I s there any issue with his medicals or referred to MOC?Or it just seem to be a techinal issue?I havnt received any email for rewuesting futher tests for him..
Please answer my query if anyone knows about this..
Thanks in advance,,
Kind Regards,
Annsiya..


----------



## Harry11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Annsiya
Your husbands medicals is not Referred to MOC..the links in the attachment always shows as required or requested untill CO again see the file and assess the things. .just dont rely in the status over there..the last you can do Is just email CO and ask him about the correct status of medicals


----------



## Annsiya (Sep 17, 2014)

Harry11 said:


> Hi Annsiya
> Your husbands medicals is not Referred to MOC..the links in the attachment always shows as required or requested untill CO again see the file and assess the things. .just dont rely in the status over there..the last you can do Is just email CO and ask him about the correct status of medicals


Hi Harry,
Thank you for your kind information..I am bit relieved now..I have emailed to CO asking for the same..He didnt respond yet..

Cheers,
Annsiya


----------



## WhichWayIsNorth (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi All.

My MA applied for my 402 Visa on the 24th of October, on the 5th of November i was requested to complete a medical exam which was done on the 17th. Almost immediately after being uploaded by the clinic the exam status on the emedical website changed to "completed".

Its 2 weeks later and i havent heard anything further, does this status change if medicals have been referred to the MOC?


----------



## hgan_16 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

Today I saw an additional test report request on the emedical site. The additional report requested for was '104 Cardiologists Report'. I have some medical heart history which I disclosed during the medicals and had already gone through the 'Cardio Consult' and the doctor gave me a fit to fly report/certificate. So, today I called up the hospital from where I got my medicals done and they told that they uploaded the cardiologists report earlier and today uploaded the same on the new link request.
Does this mean my Medicals have been referred or is it the CO who requested for additional reports? 
I have asked my agent if he has received any email from the CO regarding this but I'm still awaiting his response.

Any idea on what is going on?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hgan_16 (Feb 26, 2014)

hgan_16 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Today I saw an additional test report request on the emedical site. The additional report requested for was '104 Cardiologists Report'. I have some medical heart history which I disclosed during the medicals and had already gone through the 'Cardio Consult' and the doctor gave me a fit to fly report/certificate. So, today I called up the hospital from where I got my medicals done and they told that they uploaded the cardiologists report earlier and today uploaded the same on the new link request.
> Does this mean my Medicals have been referred or is it the CO who requested for additional reports?
> ...


Anyone??


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

hgan_16 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Today I saw an additional test report request on the emedical site. The additional report requested for was '104 Cardiologists Report'. I have some medical heart history which I disclosed during the medicals and had already gone through the 'Cardio Consult' and the doctor gave me a fit to fly report/certificate. So, today I called up the hospital from where I got my medicals done and they told that they uploaded the cardiologists report earlier and today uploaded the same on the new link request.
> Does this mean my Medicals have been referred or is it the CO who requested for additional reports?
> ...


Seems like your medical must have graded B and referred automatically but as you had already submitted further doc thy might not ask for further but you have to wait for outcome from MOC.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

WhichWayIsNorth said:


> Hi All.
> 
> My MA applied for my 402 Visa on the 24th of October, on the 5th of November i was requested to complete a medical exam which was done on the 17th. Almost immediately after being uploaded by the clinic the exam status on the emedical website changed to "completed".
> 
> Its 2 weeks later and i havent heard anything further, does this status change if medicals have been referred to the MOC?


If it says completed no need to worry, if any required they will contact you. You will not know about referred medical untill your co inform you or MOC.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## hgan_16 (Feb 26, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Seems like your medical must have graded B and referred automatically but as you had already submitted further doc thy might not ask for further but you have to wait for outcome from MOC.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


I checked with hospital and they said they haven't graded it as B. Anyways, I don't think that there's any other option than to wait.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

hgan_16 said:


> I checked with hospital and they said they haven't graded it as B. Anyways, I don't think that there's any other option than to wait.


As far as i know hospital can not grade ur medical but if any medical history declared online system automatically grade your medical. 

Yes , you don't have other option than wait.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## netrav (Feb 3, 2014)

URGENT HELP
I got a CO assigned(team adelaide) to me requesting for additional documents
in that my spouse was issued FORM 815 undertaking although she dont have any health issues, just as a precautionary
Now I have uploaded all the requested documents except FORM 815, just got doubt where do we need to upload it, shall I attach the document as a mail and reply to them
as the documents upload link doesnt have any specific to FORM 815.. 
kindly help me out


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

netrav said:


> URGENT HELP
> I got a CO assigned(team adelaide) to me requesting for additional documents
> in that my spouse was issued FORM 815 undertaking although she dont have any health issues, just as a precautionary
> Now I have uploaded all the requested documents except FORM 815, just got doubt where do we need to upload it, shall I attach the document as a mail and reply to them
> ...


You can find attach document link on top right corner and upload in any closed name. You can also reply to same email with all attachment.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys, my son who is 10 months old had his medical test on 1 st dec and reports were uploaded on 2nd dec ...but still the status on immi does not finzlized shows for both of us and my daughters

Docter who checked by baby said eveything is fine...so I am just thinking why is it taking so much time ? any guesses


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Guys, my son who is 10 months old had his medical test on 1 st dec and reports were uploaded on 2nd dec ...but still the status on immi does not finzlized shows for both of us and my daughters
> 
> Docter who checked by baby said eveything is fine...so I am just thinking why is it taking so much time ? any guesses


Exercise some patience.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

netrav said:


> URGENT HELP
> I got a CO assigned(team adelaide) to me requesting for additional documents
> in that my spouse was issued FORM 815 undertaking although she dont have any health issues, just as a precautionary
> Now I have uploaded all the requested documents except FORM 815, just got doubt where do we need to upload it, shall I attach the document as a mail and reply to them
> ...


In my own case, I attached in immiaccount and also attached it to an email to the team that contacted me.
Cheers.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

semaaustralia said:


> Exercise some patience.


i know ...i need to be  i so want this process to be complete fast ...but i was wondering why is it taking so long for a 10 month old kid when my daughters status was finalized the second day...


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

noobrex,
from my experience...after the whole process is completed, you will find you were worried about a non-issue.
I understand your frustration and agitation.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi friends,

I have just given my medicals an hour back, the agency said they will update the meds result on the immigration account. I am somehow worried with something unknown, how will the result be, how will we know if the medicals are well accepted or not. If everything is fine or not.

HOW WILL WE KNOW IF THE MEDICALS ARE ACCEPTED OR NOT?

PLEASE GUIDE ME.

Thanks all!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

noobrex said:


> i know ...i need to be  i so want this process to be complete fast ...but i was wondering why is it taking so long for a 10 month old kid when my daughters status was finalized the second day...



Hi, how did you know your results were accepted by DIBP. Will it show us a status FINALIZED??

Please help noobrex.


----------



## Saddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi VRS, what msg can you see under health req section? Like is it still showing organize health?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi saddy, it shows health is finalised for the applicant. What does it mean?


----------



## Saddy (Nov 16, 2013)

*meds*

Mate, people here are saying it means your clinic has uploaded meds and ehealth has has done some processing on it. Now if you don't receive any communication from your clinic or DIBP in a month or so usually it means meds have no major issue.
But still ur meds can get refered randomly. In that case you should not worry much cos it is not refered for any serious issue but rather just to check if the clinics around the world are doing their job or not


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Saddy said:


> Mate, people here are saying it means your clinic has uploaded meds and ehealth has has done some processing on it. Now if you don't receive any communication from your clinic or DIBP in a month or so usually it means meds have no major issue.
> But still ur meds can get refered randomly. In that case you should not worry much cos it is not refered for any serious issue but rather just to check if the clinics around the world are doing their job or not


Thank you saddy for the positive words!! great!


----------



## Saddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all,
Does the clinic call you back if they find a major issue? For example as per your best knowledge you don't have TB/HIV but let's say they find it. Do they simply upload the result and keep quite? Or for serious issues they will contact you soon and ask for a confirmation test?


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello 

Can a applicant undergone laproscopy in last one month face any problems in his/her medical clearance??

Thanks

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Saddy said:


> Hi all,
> Does the clinic call you back if they find a major issue? For example as per your best knowledge you don't have TB/HIV but let's say they find it. Do they simply upload the result and keep quite? Or for serious issues they will contact you soon and ask for a confirmation test?


The clinic will contact you for a recheck, but will not tell you why, if the same things are repeated they will simply upload the result. they will not inform you anything. But you can make friends with them tactically... some help some never help.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Need some thoughts on the issue I got with my wife's medicals..

During her X-ray, she filled up a form and accidentally ticked "Yes" on the question regarding about having the intention to work as a nurse/health practitioner. The clinic gave us a call that since she ticked "yes", she needs to undergo further blood test for hepB/C. I told the clinic that it was only a typo error and asked them to change it to "No". They can change it to "No" but may take some time since the results were already submitted to Australia.

Does my wife need to complete the further blood tests for Hepatitis B/C? or Do I need to wait for the error to be changed by the clinic?

My wife have no issue to continue further blood tests but it will cause some delays since the results would only be available after 2-3 days. 

What's your advice guys? Anything would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hii

Is there any option to choose date,time and location of medical appointment or the system choose itself??

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> Hii
> 
> Is there any option to choose date,time and location of medical appointment or the system choose itself??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


You can choose any date, time or location for medical exams. The system will not chose for you. The system will just give you the referral letter on what specific medical exams you need to take. After that, you can call any credited clinic at your convenience to take your medicals.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Hii
> 
> Is there any option to choose date,time and location of medical appointment or the system choose itself??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


you can choose your appointment.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

rowell said:


> You can choose any date, time or location for medical exams. The system will not chose for you. The system will just give you the referral letter on what specific medical exams you need to take. After that, you can call any credited clinic at your convenience to take your medicals.


Is the appointment easily available in the next 2 3 days of booking or one should apply 10-15 days earlier for medicals??
I am planning to get it done from chandigarh.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

VRS said:


> you can choose your appointment.



Is the appointment easily available in the next 2 3 days of booking or one should apply 10-15 days earlier for medicals??
I am planning to get it done from chandigarh.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Is the appointment easily available in the next 2 3 days of booking or one should apply 10-15 days earlier for medicals??
> I am planning to get it done from chandigarh.
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


Hi, please apply for meds once after paying the fees. it would be beneficial. CO will be appointed about 40 days after payment, no need to do it before you pay the fees.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

VRS said:


> Hi, please apply for meds once after paying the fees. it would be beneficial. CO will be appointed about 40 days after payment, no need to do it before you pay the fees.


I have already paid the fees.
I have not planned my travel thats why i want to know whether medical appoitment will easily available for the next 2 3 days after i make a travel plan or i have to book it 10 15 days in advance??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Medicals for a 3 year old*

Hi all,

I had a doubt regarding Medicals of my 3 year old son. 

For both me and my wife, I am able to see the "Organize your health examinations" link in my immi account. However, for my 3 year old son, there's no such link and the status updated against his record is "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

Does this mean that my son wouldn't be required to undergo health examination?

Please let me know your inputs on the same since its definitely confusing me...


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had a doubt regarding Medicals of my 3 year old son.
> 
> ...


Even 3 yr old has to do medical (no x-ray, no HIV), there could be some system issue.. Or have you (or your son) done any medical for any other visa such as 457 during last 12 month?


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

podigeo said:


> Even 3 yr old has to do medical (no x-ray, no HIV), there could be some system issue.. Or have you (or your son) done any medical for any other visa such as 457 during last 12 month?


Thanks for your reply podigeo... Yup, you are correct... We had undergone medical tests for 457... I had also provided our then HAP IDs during the PR lodge process...

Is it possible that this might be the reason for the current status of my son's health examinations?


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Is the appointment for medicals easily available for next 2-3 days at the time booking or we have to book it 10-15 days earlier??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Is the appointment for medicals easily available for next 2-3 days at the time booking or we have to book it 10-15 days earlier??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


U can get it 1 day before.
Where r u based at


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> U can get it 1 day before.
> Where r u based at


Thanx
Planning to do it at chandigarh.
Frm Whr u hav done it??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Thanx
> Planning to do it at chandigarh.
> Frm Whr u hav done it??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


Do check with all the designated hospital or clinics in ur area. Big names charge more and take more time for examination


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Which is a good hospital for medicals in chandigarh??
Anyone??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> Which is a good hospital for medicals in chandigarh??
> Anyone??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


Hi Sandeep,

There is nothing like good or bad. Chandigarh has just one center in sec 10. you plan ti call them at least a week before preferably Monday of the starting week around 9 - 10 AM.

You can also try in Mohali if in hurry. They arrange appointments in 2 - 3 days.

The charges are 3300 per adult and 1400 per child. This stat is about 4-5 months old.

Regards


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> There is nothing like good or bad. Chandigarh has just one center in sec 10. you plan ti call them at least a week before preferably Monday of the starting week around 9 - 10 AM.
> 
> ...


Thanx ashish

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi 
Needs some info from the Bangalore guys. For medicals which is a better choice ELBIT OR FORTIS.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

All are same. there will be no bad services.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Raviinc said:


> Hi
> Needs some info from the Bangalore guys. For medicals which is a better choice ELBIT OR FORTIS.


All are same. Difference will be of fees and time taken for tests


----------



## Deepstudent (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi 
Please I need help from this forum. I applied for student visa subclass 574 (full scholarship from the university) and had a telephone interview from my CO. He later sent me a medical referral letter to undergo medicals and of which i have done and the results submitted about two days ago. eMedical status shows " completed". My only concern is that my BP was 136/69 but my doctor didnt say anything. Please advise


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

Once the medicals are loaded by the hospital how do we know every thing is ok, does it appear on our immi page or we need to wait for the co to know the result.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Deepstudent said:


> Hi
> Please I need help from this forum. I applied for student visa subclass 574 (full scholarship from the university) and had a telephone interview from my CO. He later sent me a medical referral letter to undergo medicals and of which i have done and the results submitted about two days ago. eMedical status shows " completed". My only concern is that my BP was 136/69 but my doctor didnt say anything. Please advise


Nothing to worry mate..Good Luck


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Raviinc said:


> Once the medicals are loaded by the hospital how do we know every thing is ok, does it appear on our immi page or we need to wait for the co to know the result.


Immi updates are not accurate, you can check emedical for status.


----------



## Deepstudent (Jan 10, 2015)

maq_qatar said:


> Nothing to worry mate..Good Luck


I am now getting worried. my eMedical status still reads "completed" for the past one week but i haven't heard from my CO. I try to contact him but no reply. I have less than 10 days to be in the school. please advise


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Deepstudent said:


> I am now getting worried. my eMedical status still reads "completed" for the past one week but i haven't heard from my CO. I try to contact him but no reply. I have less than 10 days to be in the school. please advise


PLease email them or call them urgently.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Immi updates are not accurate, you can check emedical for status.


What will emedical tell us, it will definitely not say if its OKAY or NO.


----------



## Deepstudent (Jan 10, 2015)

VRS said:


> PLease email them or call them urgently.


Yes I have sent many emails but no reply. When I call too i get no answer


----------



## Deepstudent (Jan 10, 2015)

Deepstudent said:


> Yes I have sent many emails but no reply. When I call too i get no answer


Visa Granted today. Thanks guys for your support and advice..Cheers


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Deepstudent said:


> Visa Granted today. Thanks guys for your support and advice..Cheers


Congratulations


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey guys. I underwent my Medicals yesterday and my BP was 140/66. I never had previous blood pressure issues but went to Medicals with only 5 hours sleep since i had a gathering which forced me to stay up for long (and consumed alcohol and cigarettes). I asked doctor if my bp was ok and she said it's "fine don't worry about it". 

What do you guys think? The nurse only took my BP once and didn't mention anythingn either. 

P.s
I am fit and go gym at least 3-5 times a week. I'm only 25 too and took my BP this morning and it was normal.


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

*Anxity Disorder does it cause any problems in medicals?*

I have had anxiety disorder and have specific phobia. I take medication for it regularly.

My behavior and working capability is absolutely normal and I have been working for 15 years with companies just as an average person would. I have infact been promoted through jobs as an average person would. I am currently a manager. I am applying for migration under an ICT role.
I wanted to know if there is any risk involved with the medicals by mentioning this medical condition?


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi All,

Am about to fill the medical declaration for my Mother. She had a surgery for tuberculosis about 29 - 29 years back. However, i have submitted mine and selected 'No' for the question "Have you ever been in contact with the person at work or home who is known to have tuberculosis" instead of "Yes".

Can i submit form 1023 for providing incorrect details here? Is it accepted for mistake in the medical declaration? 

Earliest replies will be appreciated!! thanks.


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi,

I have missed to submit some reports for my medical. 
Can i submit it now? should i upload it directly to IMMI account or there is any specific contact to the medical assessment team?

appreciate a short reply. 

Regards,


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Friends

Under which sub category (under medicals) e- medical information sheet(containing photograph of applicant, downloaded from e-medical) needs to be uploaded in Immiaccount. I saw options like Form 26, Form 26EH, chest ex ray, doctor statement etc.

Please note that my medicals have already been uploaded by panel clinic, do I actually need to upload this sheet.


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

Probably answered a million times but does "Health has been finalised" mean the requirement has been met?


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Cubiscus said:


> Probably answered a million times but does "Health has been finalised" mean the requirement has been met?


Not necessarily !!!

Some people whose medicals are referred also get the same message in their account. But if you dont have any significant condition or any thing suspicious, your medicals will be cleared soon.

Regards


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

How do you know when they're cleared?


----------



## syedmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi,

I had my medicals completed on 10th March...in the emedical site, the medicals were completed on 22nd march....but in my immi account, I still get the message of "organise your health"....am I missing something here...

I even called the clinic and they have confirmed that the doc is uploaded on the website...could anybody respond what I seem to be missing


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello All

Quick question regarding medicals. My medicals and done show completed on emdecial client but is there a way we can find out if the medicals were graded A or B ? or Does it mean medicals all OK if status is completed.

I am little paranoid as the receptionist at the hospital first said there are some issues and later said there's nothing to worry. Don't want to get into any further delays being so near to the finish line


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> Hello All
> 
> Quick question regarding medicals. My medicals and done show completed on emdecial client but is there a way we can find out if the medicals were graded A or B ? or Does it mean medicals all OK if status is completed.
> 
> I am little paranoid as the receptionist at the hospital first said there are some issues and later said there's nothing to worry. Don't want to get into any further delays being so near to the finish line


Hi rameshkd,

If you have an online account with immigration you can check your medical status online . I think it would say something like completed if I remember it correctly. If you have appointed an agent then you also create your own immigration account and you both can monitor the process. 

If any further tests required they would have contacted you by now and as far as I know either A or B it doesn't effect much unless they found drastic abnormalities. 

Just wait for the golden email. 
Good luck.
😊


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone with eye problem, it might decrease my chances of getting an approved visa..?? Im worried with my left eye amblyopia. It involves decreased vision in an eye that otherwise appears normal.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys, does a panel doctor inform an applicant if something serious is found during medical tests?


----------



## jay singh (Feb 16, 2015)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys, does a panel doctor inform an applicant if something serious is found during medical tests?


No they dont


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Dears

First post in this medical thread !

I am about to submit question to get the HAP ID.

My question

1. My wife had C-section 2 times so do I need to say "yes" under "treated for major surgery/operation" ..if so will it be referred ?

2. I had yellow skin jaundice some 8 years ago, so will my case be also referred causing delay to my application ?


Thanks in advanced


Regards,


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello. My wifes medicsl result as follows. Im confused since she called in about the results(HIV, chest xray, urine and my wifes hep b abd c) and the clinic said all are negative. My wife is a nurse bdway. But then two kids and me got medical clearance but hers are as follows. Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

please help............

I completed my medicals 1 week back. results I can see on emedical... how do I know if the report is referred...what exactly is referred


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

Please help....................

I gave my medicals on 7-may-2015.

today in immiaccount when I click health button it shows message as below for all 4 members of family

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime

when I login to emedical it shows "Completed" under each test.

what does this mean... how do I know if these tests were successful or not....really tensed...please guide....


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

rkr1978 said:


> Please help....................
> 
> I gave my medicals on 7-may-2015.
> 
> ...


There is no direct way other than the CO telling you . 
But if you have some major issue the E Health Centers tend to call the respective person and would ask him/her to undergo more tests. 
If you dont get the call this means that you dont have any threatening issues but this doesnt mean that your case is clear as CO might refer you case to CW doc if he is not able to judge the case.


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

Guys, I do need your help to fill out the form 815.

1/ There is a section on the top right corner which says " Office Use Only", under which, there is entry fields for HAP ID and ICSE Client ID. Do I need to fill anything on those fields or just leave them blank.

2/ I do not have Australia Address nor friend or relative there. What can I put in the contact details section 4 of the form?

Thank you very much.


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

Could anyone please help.


----------



## wiseman_eagle (May 30, 2015)

They will ask for further tests. It happens for all other visas. If you get through those further tests you should be fine


----------



## kris299 (Jan 24, 2011)

Since this thread is all about medicals, I am posting this question here. 

1.Few days back I got an email confirming my baby name was included in my application.
Right now we(myself, husband and baby) are waiting for medicals. The HAP ID for our baby is yet to be received. 
They are yet to generate HAP ID for my baby and send it to us to do the medicals together. How long does it take to Generate HAP ID For baby ?? 

2.Also, I and my husband have got HAP ID but I have a question on this. Both HAP ID we received has our Old 
Passport no. Our passport(Mine and wife) numbers have changed. Do we need to get new HAP ID for new Passport? 
Or can we do medicals with Old HAP ID itself. Does anyone know this ?

Experts >>>>> Please reply. Eagerly waiting for Answers / Suggestions !!


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

kris299 said:


> Since this thread is all about medicals, I am posting this question here.
> 
> 1.Few days back I got an email confirming my baby name was included in my application.
> Right now we(myself, husband and baby) are waiting for medicals. The HAP ID for our baby is yet to be received.
> ...


Check this out Incorrect passport number of Dependent in HAP

Even I am waiting CO to be assigned so that my form 1023 will be processed and changes will reflect in new HAP ID letter. 

Regards


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Guys,

My visa was granted in March 2015. I am yet to travel to Australia. My wife, who is one of the dependent applicant has been recently diagnosed with a Gall Bladder stone, after grant of Visa. We are getting the same treated in India before moving to Australia. 

Though this is a very minor medical condition, however I have sent a mail to the CO as an intimation for the same. Do you think this is in order?

Regards


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

hello folks,

i may get my VISA invitation next month...want some information on medicals.

my 18 month old son has "doctor/hospital phobia". he wont let any one near him if he gets slightest hint that we are at hospital. he cries and it will be impossible to handle him.


i am just curious what are the tests a kid need(of 2yrs age)? if it is just blood sample i think i can manage.. i am seriously concerned about this.(i know it may sound silly or stupid.)


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

For 2 yr kids it just simple examination..very routine...no blood test...no syringes ....it will be ok


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

rkr1978 said:


> For 2 yr kids it just simple examination..very routine...no blood test...no syringes ....it will be ok


ohh..thanks for reply man. its a great relief. at 12 months age, he met with a minor indoor accident and underwent minor surgery. since then, he just freaks out when ever he sees hospital like environment.


Thanks again for reply.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

How log does it take for medicals referred to MOC to get cleared these days?

Sigh!!

Got to know that my spouse's medicals got referred (likely because we declared a jaundice 10 years ago, i don't know for sure).


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

prforoz said:


> How log does it take for medicals referred to MOC to get cleared these days?
> 
> Sigh!!
> 
> Got to know that my spouse's medicals got referred (likely because we declared a jaundice 10 years ago, i don't know for sure).


This is all the information available.

_When is a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth opinion required
Where a significant health condition has been identified, or you completed your health examinations in certain countries, your health examination reports will be referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for assessment. A MOC will then provide one of the following opinions:

The applicant meets the health requirement
The applicant meets the health requirement on the condition that they sign a Health Undertaking
The applicant does not meet the health requirement.
Note: The visa application will be refused unless a health waiver is available and is exercised.
The visa processing officer must take all lawful MOC opinions as correct.
The MOC might ask you to provide additional information and/or complete additional health examinations before giving an opinion.
If a significant condition is identified, a MOC opinion will not be provided until your visa application has been lodged, and all information available has been considered.
Note: Clients found to have active tuberculosis will also be given a deferred outcome while they undergo treatment._


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> This is all the information available.
> 
> _When is a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth opinion required
> Where a significant health condition has been identified, or you completed your health examinations in certain countries, your health examination reports will be referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for assessment. A MOC will then provide one of the following opinions:
> ...


Thanks Ramesh. I just wished to know the timelines probably experienced by other forum members in such cases where it got referred.


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

gsingh said:


> Hi Friends,
> I had undergone medicals 2 weeks back and I had declared about past TB to my doctor as well as in declaration form. My X-Ray was all clear with no evidence of past TB.
> Now I see my status changed to "No health examination required for this person based on .......".
> Does that mean I have cleared medical examination?


Hi There!!,,

When did you encounter TB?.. Asking this because I was diagnosed with TB in 2012 in Jan and now I have also declared that I had TB but forgot to ask doctor if there are any scars still visible?

Thanks,


----------



## FIMR (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi all, i went for my medicals last week, now status against my health requirement is " health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
Supporting documents provided" , 
but for my husband it is "xaminations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment".....
Can anybody explain difference between the two?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
this would mean that for you the system has provided health clearance straightaway and no further action required from your end.

But for your husbands case the medicals have been referred to the BUPA medical services for further check. Maybe there is some issue in his report which needs to be clarified by experts.
this usually happens if there is some health issue in the report or the applicant had some prior health issues reported at the time of checkup.
Did your husband have any prior health issues like any major surgery or any previous cases of TB which you informed to the clinic.
or did he have high reading of BP or problems related to diabetes or high BMI>

Don't worry , usually when it is referred to BUPA it gets cleared within a few days after some expert looks at the report and finds nothing wrong with the applicants health. check in a few days and everything should be fine.



FIMR said:


> Hi all, i went for my medicals last week, now status against my health requirement is " health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> Supporting documents provided" ,
> but for my husband it is "xaminations ready for assessment – no action required
> ...


----------



## FIMR (Jul 25, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hi,
> this would mean that for you the system has provided health clearance straightaway and no further action required from your end.
> 
> But for your husbands case the medicals have been referred to the BUPA medical services for further check. Maybe there is some issue in his report which needs to be clarified by experts.
> ...


Strange! I had two c-sec in past 4 years and a surgery of benign tumor in 2003, still my reports have nothing alarming in it and for my husband it is being referred to BUPA, who has had no health issue of any kind.
But yes, he was rash to panel physician during physical examination of our son.possibly a grudge :confused2:
I hope bupa finds no problem in my husband reports.

Thanks a lot for ur reply.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello members,

I have question related to medical.

I have previous medical history which i was explained to panel physician and also they scanned my old reports which were 4 years old.When they uploaded all the reports in system then it was"reports are ready for assessment" after 1 day it turned into "Health clearance provided--No action required".

Now my question is after this clearance also, does CO ask for additional test to clarify my previous medical history?


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

where can i check my medical status? they are approved or not.


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

*309 medical*

Hi Guys

I have a query regarding the medicals i have done on 3/08/2015 in Dubai London clinic as per CO request and the clinic submitted my medicals on 06/08/2015. Since then the Organize Health link has disappeared and there is no link related to health till date. Is it something i should worry about ? How can i get to know if i am referred to MOC ? Since its almost a month after medicals i am bit nervous and worried. 

FYI- I dont have any previous medical History.


Thanks

Vin


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello guys. Could anybody clarify why it is not recommended to undergo health examination until a CO appears?


----------



## Aus4me (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello Experts,

I have one eye surgery about 10 years back and having eye glasses, does that create any issue with medical approval ?

One more silly question, for example, by any means after medical examination if our application gets rejected then our visa fee is lost ?:confused2:


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

Does anyone know if you can adjust your health declaration form? To get the hap Id's it first has a yes no answer sheet. I filled it in and submitted thinking it was for me when I had mistakenly scrolled down to my spouses name.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Ryansta said:


> Does anyone know if you can adjust your health declaration form? To get the hap Id's it first has a yes no answer sheet. I filled it in and submitted thinking it was for me when I had mistakenly scrolled down to my spouses name.


Fill in the form which can be used if you filled the incorrect answers! I also did this mistake while filling up and took this course of action and was accepted!

All the very best,
Cheers.


----------



## Ryansta (Sep 20, 2015)

skksundar said:


> Fill in the form which can be used if you filled the incorrect answers! I also did this mistake while filling up and took this course of action and was accepted!
> 
> All the very best,
> Cheers.


Thanks, where can I get this form and where do I send it?


----------



## yashi (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Guys!
Kindly assist me 
in my medical report, it's showing "awaiting grading" any idea what does this mean?
Health case status:

Examinations required for this visa application:

501 Medical Examination Awaiting/Grading
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed 
707 HIV test Completed
Regards,


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Dear All,

I went through Medical checkup by panal clinic physician. All tests XRAY, Blood and urine completed and later dcotor did general medical checks and asked some questions which I replied accordingly.

After medical i come to know that we have to report all previous medical history. I had one small surgury year back. I forget to inform doctor as stitch mark was below knee and also doctor did not inquire any mark. But it was minor surgury removal benign tissue. 

What should I do now? It has any future problem ? and mandatory to inform?


Expert opinion required 


Regards,


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

samage said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I went through Medical checkup by panal clinic physician. All tests XRAY, Blood and urine completed and later dcotor did general medical checks and asked some questions which I replied accordingly.
> 
> ...


There will not be an issue. Generally they bother to know about if you have or had any transferable disease(TB,HIV etc). If surgery like stone or minor surgery which will not transfer by person contact will not create any issue.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

When I click "Get health details" for me and my wife, this status appears:

"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

Does it mean we both clear meds? Or we still need to wait for CO to tell if we need to undergo further test?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

hungvn89 said:


> When I click "Get health details" for me and my wife, this status appears:
> 
> "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> ...


Yes, it means clearance has been given by clinic and medical center...... If there is no past history then CO shall give ok on this status


----------



## maplefive (Jul 20, 2015)

I just want to ask anyone who can help me to bring some information regarding the medical check up result grade A. 

If the Medical center forward the result to Department of Immigration and finalized it one day after the date of medical check up appointment. It's mean there is nothing to worry about regarding medical check up result and therefore it must be medical check up result grade a ?


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

yashi said:


> Hi Guys!
> Kindly assist me
> in my medical report, it's showing "awaiting grading" any idea what does this mean?
> Health case status:
> ...


Probably the Dr who did your general checkups has not submitted report yet. If 5 working days have passed then you might ring the hospital about the status.


----------



## Jagmohan40 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi all

I went for medicals yesterday and was asked to give sample twice as they found blood in my urine...later today morning i went for test and got same result ..its RBC 1-2 HPF ...is it normal for PR purpose.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Me and my wife went for medicals my reports has been uploaded but my wife's is still pending. Today when i called hospital they said your wife need to go for SPUTUM test. We are very much worried. If this test has been asked by doctor or CO? Could anyone update me like is it normal? how much time sputum test takes and if the test came positive what will be the after effects for our visa application? My wife never been diagnosed with TB and currently no symptoms of TB. But we are not sure why they asked for sputum test. Please help.


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> Me and my wife went for medicals my reports has been uploaded but my wife's is still pending. Today when i called hospital they said your wife need to go for SPUTUM test. We are very much worried. If this test has been asked by doctor or CO? Could anyone update me like is it normal? how much time sputum test takes and if the test came positive what will be the after effects for our visa application? My wife never been diagnosed with TB and currently no symptoms of TB. But we are not sure why they asked for sputum test. Please help.


Any updates on your case? We just had the same situation wherein my wife was asked by MOC to undergo sputum test. She don't have any TB history or symptoms. Do we have to wait for CO's advice or the MOC's advice is good enough to proceed with the test?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> Any updates on your case? We just had the same situation wherein my wife was asked by MOC to undergo sputum test. She don't have any TB history or symptoms. Do we have to wait for CO's advice or the MOC's advice is good enough to proceed with the test?


I will try to answer both of you together.
First, TB infection doesn't lead to grant refusal though it will delay the process.
Sometimes, when people go for medicals, the X-ray result which is uploaded by Hospital might be distorted or might not be clear, and when the MOC looks at it, he has no option than to ask for a sputum test to confirm what's wrong. 
In some cases there was indeed scar due to inactive TB infection or previous exposure to TB. In this case as well, MOC will need sputum test to investigate further.
The end result of all these is: 
1). There was error in initial X-ray uploaded and extra time and money wasted on sputum test...You get your grant afterwards
2). There is inactive TB infection or previous exposure...You get your grant afterwards.
3) There is indeed active TB infection, you are required by specialist to get treated and then repeat sputum test. This will take months.. And of course, it delays your grant. However, you have to sign a health undertaking form before CO will give you your grant.
So, which ever way, just be patient.
Cheers.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> Any updates on your case? We just had the same situation wherein my wife was asked by MOC to undergo sputum test. She don't have any TB history or symptoms. Do we have to wait for CO's advice or the MOC's advice is good enough to proceed with the test?


Hi to both of you! To answer your question, if you have been asked to go for your sputum test, just proceed with it. I know how painful it is to wait because I have been going through this myself. My wife was diagnosed of TB about three months ago and is on her medication. We were told my the medical case officer that she needs to complete the treatment and repeat the X-ray. I can only hope that once the treatment is done, they do not make us do the culture again. Since we are being cured in Australia itself, I hope the medical certificate will suffice.

So yes, unfortunately, culture takes about 6-8 weeks to finalize. Unless you do not have TB, they will make you take your medication for both active as well as latent one. With latent TB, I have heard that you can clear this by signing a health undertaking form. Never ever in my life has anything come easy to me and this is no different. Just remain patient and hope for the best! Hope this helps.


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Friends

Can someone help with below Query

I have completed Medicals for Myself and my wife in April 2015 toward VISA 457 Extension, These includes Chest X Ray and Doctor Consultation.
Now i am planning to apply Visa for 189 which will be sometime in 1st Week of Jan 2016.
Do i need to do my all medical tests again?
Or can i Use my earlier X ray Test Results? for 189 Visa as well.


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

semaaustralia said:


> I will try to answer both of you together.
> First, TB infection doesn't lead to grant refusal though it will delay the process.
> Sometimes, when people go for medicals, the X-ray result which is uploaded by Hospital might be distorted or might not be clear, and when the MOC looks at it, he has no option than to ask for a sputum test to confirm what's wrong.
> In some cases there was indeed scar due to inactive TB infection or previous exposure to TB. In this case as well, MOC will need sputum test to investigate further.
> ...





stamang said:


> Hi to both of you! To answer your question, if you have been asked to go for your sputum test, just proceed with it. I know how painful it is to wait because I have been going through this myself. My wife was diagnosed of TB about three months ago and is on her medication. We were told my the medical case officer that she needs to complete the treatment and repeat the X-ray. I can only hope that once the treatment is done, they do not make us do the culture again. Since we are being cured in Australia itself, I hope the medical certificate will suffice.
> 
> So yes, unfortunately, culture takes about 6-8 weeks to finalize. Unless you do not have TB, they will make you take your medication for both active as well as latent one. With latent TB, I have heard that you can clear this by signing a health undertaking form. Never ever in my life has anything come easy to me and this is no different. Just remain patient and hope for the best! Hope this helps.



Thanks to both of you. Looks like we just have to deal with the 2-3 months delay.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Can someone help with below Query
> 
> ...


When you lodge your visa application, the system will automatically reuse your chest x-ray. The medical examination can't be used. So, you are paying for your HIV and medical examination. Since your is a 457 which is not a temporary visa like a student visa, you may be able to just skip everything and just get your HIV. On your Immi Account, underneath "View Health Assessment", you can generate a HAP ID letter to take to the panel clinic where the letter will say "Reused" next to the chest x-ray part. Now, unless you don't have any previous issues such as TB, any surgeries or anything else that needs a yes when you fill those preliminary questions before generating your HAP Id, there should not be any issues at all.


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

stamang said:


> When you lodge your visa application, the system will automatically reuse your chest x-ray. The medical examination can't be used. So, you are paying for your HIV and medical examination. Since your is a 457 which is not a temporary visa like a student visa, you may be able to just skip everything and just get your HIV. On your Immi Account, underneath "View Health Assessment", you can generate a HAP ID letter to take to the panel clinic where the letter will say "Reused" next to the chest x-ray part. Now, unless you don't have any previous issues such as TB, any surgeries or anything else that needs a yes when you fill those preliminary questions before generating your HAP Id, there should not be any issues at all.


I haven't submitted my VISA yet...
Do you recommend me to create new application in Immi Account for HIV and Medical Examination??
I can already see two existing application in my Immi Account (one for myself & one for wife) these were created for 457 VISA.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

amarjagadish said:


> I haven't submitted my VISA yet...
> Do you recommend me to create new application in Immi Account for HIV and Medical Examination??
> I can already see two existing application in my Immi Account (one for myself & one for wife) these were created for 457 VISA.


I am sorry but I did not quite understand what you mean here. By not submitting, do you mean you have not lodged your visa? Once you lodge your application, there should be the "View Health Assessment" link. Now, your 457 can be re-used and it should be. However, unless you lodge, the system does not tell you whats waived until you generate a new HAP ID for 189 itself. You can go for your "Health Declaration" and re-do your medical but I don't know how that works since I can only tell you about what happens when you lodge. Hope this helps.


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

So I am getting "Health clearance provided – no action required" in my immiaccount. When i went to eMedical and downloaded the summary i got a information sheet with my HAP ID and other details of tests. There is one note in this sheet as below:



> If you have not yet lodged a visa application, you must provide the health identifier on the top of this letter (i.e. HAP ID) to DIBP. It is recommended that you also submit this letter together with your application form when it is lodged.


My question is where do i upload this information sheet? Will i get some place to upload this once i pay the fees and submit my application??

Thanks,


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

stamang said:


> I am sorry but I did not quite understand what you mean here. By not submitting, do you mean you have not lodged your visa? Once you lodge your application, there should be the "View Health Assessment" link. Now, your 457 can be re-used and it should be. However, unless you lodge, the system does not tell you whats waived until you generate a new HAP ID for 189 itself. You can go for your "Health Declaration" and re-do your medical but I don't know how that works since I can only tell you about what happens when you lodge. Hope this helps.


Thanks Mate.
That correct.... I haven't lodged VISA yet...Getting the documents ready.
Once i lodge VISA....Will do the above steps.


----------



## dvarchetta (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi guys,
I'd like to apply for a 189 Visa. My wife is affected by Loeys Dietz Syndrome, a rare disease that can provoke aneurysms. Last year she got an heart surgery but now she is fine. Do you think this will be a problem for the Visa process?


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi guys
Last week my co asked me to sign 815 form and I did I have 2 questions 
1- I checked with my dr and I don't have any medical problem thanks god but I don't understand why they requested this from me
2-when do you think from your experience the co will contact me again after submitting this form


----------



## dvarchetta (Dec 19, 2015)

dvarchetta said:


> Hi guys,
> I'd like to apply for a 189 Visa. My wife is affected by Loeys Dietz Syndrome, a rare disease that can provoke aneurysms. Last year she got an heart surgery but now she is fine. Do you think this will be a problem for the Visa process?


Is there anyone who can help me?


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

dvarchetta said:


> Is there anyone who can help me?


The Australian authorities are primarily concerned about contagious diseases or diseases which will burden have a social or economic burden. I'm not a medical expert but if your wife has already been treated and is stable/doesn't require any special care then you should be good. Heart medicines are not very expensive if she is on some sort of medication. You can check PMS, centrelink etc. to get an idea of the price of any medication if she is taking.

The cost of treatment if any required should not be more than AUD 35000 over 5 years.

Get a prognosis from the heart specialist who treated her, what was wrong, how was she treated, how's she doing now, what is the future prognosis. 

Keep faith and you should be good. 

My wife also has a heart condition,we took the letter from her specialist during the medicals. The physician went through the letter and referred her to the Max heart specialist. He wrote his own prognosis after a few tests. The medicals were referred to BUPA and were cleared.

I'm still waiting for the grant, rest is upto the Almighty.

I have a format in which you can get the report from the doctor, PM me if you need it.


----------



## dvarchetta (Dec 19, 2015)

Gaus, thank for the answer and the encouragement


----------



## dvarchetta (Dec 19, 2015)

gaus said:


> I have a format in which you can get the report from the doctor, PM me if you need it.


I've tried to send you a PM but I can't. How does it work? Do I need to be enabled to PM? If you can, send me the me the format in a PM. Thanks again.


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Friends.... 
I have lodged VISA... however i have given Passport Expiry date Incorrectly for my Dependent Applicant (i.e my wife)

Correct Year:2025
Given:2020

Please suggest me will this cause any problem??
Can i Edit this?

Kindly Help


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Can someone tell me what are the tests done as part of 501 medical examination.

I am onshore application and going to Bupa Clinic, 
Are there any pre-requisites before i attend Medical Examinations.


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi All,
My husband is the Primary Applicant.We are about to lodge the Visa Application 189.My husband is suffering from Palpitation (increased heart rate due to Hyperthyroidism).We don't want to hide the medical condition suffered. 

Can anyone Please let me know if there could be a visa refusal due to this medical condition?
Seniors please help 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anhhoang (Oct 23, 2015)

please help.
I did my full PR medical check up last Feb for my TR. for my PR now, they wanted me to do medical check-up again because it was expired. when I came to Bupa, the person there told me that I didn't have to do chest X-ray again as it was done on 2/3/2015 and still valid. I did ask them if at the time of assessment, my chest x-ray is expired, will that be problem? they just said the nurse will duel with that. after 1 week of medical check up now, I haven't heard anything from DIBP for Bupa but in my immi account showed this "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment." 
does that mean I have to call and arrange chest X-ray done or was there something wrong with my medical report, like some health problems, that may affect my application? 
I'm very worried about it, please anyone has had experience with this issue before can help me...


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

anhhoang said:


> please help.
> I did my full PR medical check up last Feb for my TR. for my PR now, they wanted me to do medical check-up again because it was expired. when I came to Bupa, the person there told me that I didn't have to do chest X-ray again as it was done on 2/3/2015 and still valid. I did ask them if at the time of assessment, my chest x-ray is expired, will that be problem? they just said the nurse will duel with that. after 1 week of medical check up now, I haven't heard anything from DIBP for Bupa but in my immi account showed this "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> does that mean I have to call and arrange chest X-ray done or was there something wrong with my medical report, like some health problems, that may affect my application?
> I'm very worried about it, please anyone has had experience with this issue before can help me...


Hi anhhoang,

Any update on the same as i also received the same context.

fingers crossed


----------



## 2aussieR (Aug 9, 2014)

*Health assessment*

CO has been allocated for my application and he has given me hapid in a pdf asking me to complete certain tests.

My question is do i have to click on organise health examinations and do something or i can directly call up the clinic and go there with this document.?


----------



## holamanola (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi guys, does anyone know what kind of health insurance I will need for 457 visa? Is it just hospital cover or also medical cover (like GP?)

Thanks


----------



## rahulsquirk (Feb 11, 2016)

2aussieR said:


> CO has been allocated for my application and he has given me hapid in a pdf asking me to complete certain tests.
> 
> My question is do i have to click on organise health examinations and do something or i can directly call up the clinic and go there with this document.?


Yes you have to click on organize health examination, then asnwer the questions on the form online ( bunch of yes/no radio buttons ) , then submit it - they will allow you to download a pdf form which is nothing but the hap id referral letter + the answers you had given few min back - take couple of print outs..


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

*Error in e-medical personal details*

Hi,

I created a HAP Id from immi account. But in the referral letter two fields are coming wrong
1. nationality : empty
2. gender : unknown

How can I get this corrected as the details is system generated and i dint add any of my personal details. Could some one please help.


----------



## Jack21 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi

Need advice from seniors here.......Submitted visa(190) on 20.05.2016, medicals (me & wife)-27.05.2019.

Received mail from DIBP for further chest X-ray for wife as they (DIBP) see a scar on x-ray.
Panel doctor confirmed that it is a scar from old infection not a tb, still DIBP wants sputum & culture test reports.

Consulted another specialist and he said the same. Do we still need to go for tests? It may take 2-3 more months?

Please advice.


----------



## M.Asif (May 25, 2016)

Hi,

Did you declare old tb infection in your health declaration (online form)? 

I had the similar problem. After my panel doctor submitted my test results, I received a letter (Form 884) asking for additional health assessments. It mentioned everything like sputum/culture/Xray after 3 months etc and a report from Respiratory specialists. 

I contacted my panel doctors again and they referred me to a specialist within same hospital. I setup an appointment with specialist and showed him my treatment records (8 yrs ago) and two X-rays from past 4 years (I was lucky that I had all this information with me). Doctor was kind enough and considered all of my past medical records. He wrote a letter to panel doctor saying that these are scars from past TB and there is no need for any additional assessment. Panel doctor uploaded that on my eMedical and next day I received my health clearance. 

My specialist did mention to me that sometimes Aussie doctors don't accept his conclusion and still ask for further tests. So I would recommend you to request your specialist to write a letter to your panel doctors with his/her conclusion. Panel doctors will then uploaded that on emedical and then it is upto Aussie doctors to decide. If they still ask for additional tests then unfortunately you can't do much about it. 

I hope this will help. 




Jack21 said:


> Hi
> 
> Need advice from seniors here.......Submitted visa(190) on 20.05.2016, medicals (me & wife)-27.05.2019.
> 
> ...


----------



## morgdewdrop (Feb 25, 2016)

*kid has slight speaking issues*

Hi,

My kid has slight speaking issues. He doesn't talk much. He is also scared of fan. He has some other sensory issues too. He is 3 yrs 11 months. If anybody can help, could you please tell me how the doctors check the kid? We are from Bangalore. Do they ask questions to the kids? How do they asses the milestones? 

Really appreciate the answers.


----------



## eddycabrera (Jun 23, 2016)

*300 visa after medical test*

Hi guys, I submitted my medical on may 30th. after receiving the letter from my CO.. How much time is the usual approval time?? I have tried to find out to organize myself but there is almost no information anywhere... A friend told me her case took only 4 weeks after medicals, but that's the only reference I have. Do you have any idea?? I would like to hear.. cheers to you all


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

eddycabrera said:


> Hi guys, I submitted my medical on may 30th. after receiving the letter from my CO.. How much time is the usual approval time?? I have tried to find out to organize myself but there is almost no information anywhere... A friend told me her case took only 4 weeks after medicals, but that's the only reference I have. Do you have any idea?? I would like to hear.. cheers to you all


Hello Eddy,

I hope you got your medical approved. 

As per process it is just matter of seconds after submission by your panel clinic if no issue found. if there is an issue, panel clinic will contact you regarding further test or suggestions


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

morgdewdrop said:


> Hi,
> 
> My kid has slight speaking issues. He doesn't talk much. He is also scared of fan. He has some other sensory issues too. He is 3 yrs 11 months. If anybody can help, could you please tell me how the doctors check the kid? We are from Bangalore. Do they ask questions to the kids? How do they asses the milestones?
> 
> Really appreciate the answers.



Hi,

It is general test, they just ask about name and just ask some alphabets to check eyesight. nothing more than that. Dont worry, clinic people familiar about all these....


----------



## patkylie (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi, my son has a cleft palate and cleft lip. Do you think it would prevent him to have a VISA due to his medical problem?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

patkylie said:


> Hi, my son has a cleft palate and cleft lip. Do you think it would prevent him to have a VISA due to his medical problem?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hi,

Do not worry, that will not create any issue in VISA clearance.


----------



## patkylie (Sep 13, 2016)

arun05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do not worry, that will not create any issue in VISA clearance.


really? May be I need to clarify that he is few months old only and he definitely need SURGERIES in the near future. I worry that the "medical burden" will be an issue.
thx.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Can I do the medicals before lodging the visa application


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

morgdewdrop said:


> Hi,
> 
> My kid has slight speaking issues. He doesn't talk much. He is also scared of fan. He has some other sensory issues too. He is 3 yrs 11 months. If anybody can help, could you please tell me how the doctors check the kid? We are from Bangalore. Do they ask questions to the kids? How do they asses the milestones?
> 
> Really appreciate the answers.


Hi morgdewdrop, May I ask you how did your medical examination go? And what stage you are at your immigration process? 
Kind regards


----------



## pratik.itworld (Aug 6, 2016)

cocomart said:


> Hello. My wifes medicsl result as follows. Im confused since she called in about the results(HIV, chest xray, urine and my wifes hep b abd c) and the clinic said all are negative. My wife is a nurse bdway. But then two kids and me got medical clearance but hers are as follows. Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment


Hello,
Same has happened with me. My wife has got the same message. Can you tell me what happened later with your case.


----------



## lqs_aus (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi,
Will someone having Hyperthyroidism and Thyroid nodule ( Goiter) be able to clear medicals for 189?
Any one having similar experience?


----------



## siddhant.dc (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi,

my wife was hospitalized for around 5 days when pregnant.But no surgery. Should we mark question "have ever been hospitalized for prolonged illness?" as Yes or no.?


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

siddhant.dc said:


> Hi,
> 
> my wife was hospitalized for around 5 days when pregnant.But no surgery. Should we mark question "have ever been hospitalized for prolonged illness?" as Yes or no.?


I think that will not come under prolonged illness...lets see what others say..


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi everybody,

Is there any one having medical test for baby under 6 month born in Australia? 

In my case, bupa medical service do not do the medical exam for baby under 6 month and my case officer asked his health report from my GP/Pediatric doctor which i have already send my email as well as upload on immi account and its been over 28 days too but still showing "organize his health checkup". I am so confusion about baby health check up processing. So, please let me know who have face this experience.

Thank you
manoh


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi all,

What does following health assessment status means.

Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.

Should I be worried since I have chronic asthma and doctor at the time assessment said I have minor lines on my chest xray but she also said they might be due to asthma.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, 

This means your report is ready and will check by experts for any comments. If they found something then definitely they ask you for more medical tests and might also ask you to sign health declaration in case of any doubt.

Medical only could reject in case of any vulnerability or expose to other persons.

All the best 



UmarSid said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What does following health assessment status means.
> 
> ...


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

Can someone please update me on how to handle this query about my daughter's health assessment?
Myself, wife and our 4.5 year old daughter completed our health checkups few days back. For me and wife, the status on the immi portal now says "Health clearance provided – no action required". 
But for my daughter it says "Examinations assessed but further information required". On the emedical portal, i saw that one additional test is now listed for her "124 Paediatrician's report and school report (ifapplicable)".
Now can someone tell me what does 124 Paediatrician's report mean? Does she need to undergo further series of tests/evaluations?
What does the "School's report mean? Is there a standard format for the same?


----------



## Romanius (Sep 12, 2016)

I have a very strange "Request for information" from case officer, he asked my wife to undergo medical examination despite the fact that she did it month ago and already received clearance. Her medical status was "Health clearance provided - no further actions required" until this request.
Furthermore, "Information Provided" button appeared, but status of my case still remain as "Assessment in progress", not "Additional information requested".
Hope it's some bug!
Did enyone experienced something like i described?


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

hello,
one query regarding medicals for my kid. I noticed on 6th Nov that my kid's health status shows "Examinations assessed but further information required". I checked the status on e-medicals and the HAP letter shows a new report is required- 124 Paediatricians report and school report. So far we didnot recieve any e-mail communication from the department asking for additional document. But i started working on arranging this from Nov 6.

I approached the paediatrician at the panel clinic. The paediatrician directed us to another agency who specialises in child assessment. We then approached that agency and did a comprehensive development assessment done for her. They will be providing the report only by 8th December. 

Now my query- Does someone know in how many days do I need to submit this additional document? I think it will be more than a month(Nov 6 - Dec 9) by the time I arrange this document.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

yamaha5225 said:


> hello,
> one query regarding medicals for my kid. I noticed on 6th Nov that my kid's health status shows "Examinations assessed but further information required". I checked the status on e-medicals and the HAP letter shows a new report is required- 124 Paediatricians report and school report. So far we didnot recieve any e-mail communication from the department asking for additional document. But i started working on arranging this from Nov 6.
> 
> I approached the paediatrician at the panel clinic. The paediatrician directed us to another agency who specialises in child assessment. We then approached that agency and did a comprehensive development assessment done for her. They will be providing the report only by 8th December.
> ...


DIBP will contact you for those reports sooner or later. You can keep those arranged. If you can't arrange with given timelines then you can write back to DIBP explaining the case and request for extension


----------



## target8 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi there,

My husband and I finished our medical checks two business days earlier. My health status is 'clearance-no action required'. But my husband's status is still 'examinations in progress'. I called Bupa and they told me the examination was not available yet. His blood test showed 'referred'. What does that mean? I heard that the blood test is not tested in Bupa service centre but some other centre. Could anyone help me with that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

target8 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband and I finished our medical checks two business days earlier. My health status is 'clearance-no action required'. But my husband's status is still 'examinations in progress'. I called Bupa and they told me the examination was not available yet. His blood test showed 'referred'. What does that mean? I heard that the blood test is not tested in Bupa service centre but some other centre. Could anyone help me with that? Thanks in advance.


YOurs is cleared.

Your spouse is still in progress. "Referred" is a term during processing. Dont panic.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

*health query -need help*

Hi,

Can any one can share their experience or advice on the below scenario:

My wife was diagnosed with "Pleural Effusion" 3 years back & she got the treatment for it which in India is the same as given to tuberculosis patients. During her medical, we had shown the reports to the doctor & the panel took copies of few of our reports too.

The current status of health assessment shows as below:

"Examinations assessed but further information required".
A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


Can anyone suggest next steps/process?

Thanks!


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

baruazone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one can share their experience or advice on the below scenario:
> 
> ...


They may require sputum test or an additional x ray or both check from medical center .


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Fakhar said:


> They may require sputum test or an additional x ray or both check from medical center .


Thanks Fakhar.


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

My sputum test and investigation is cleared how long it takes to view clear status on e medical or immiaccount?


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Fakhar said:


> My sputum test and investigation is cleared how long it takes to view clear status on e medical or immiaccount?


Hi Fakhar, Did you get any update on your medical status?


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes they update the status like no action required hope so in couple of days status will be improved for cleared medical


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Dear Experts,
I had the medical checkup done and in my wife's case following is what I see on the Health Declarations page.
_Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment._
I have not yet applied for the visa.
What does the above statement mean?
Should I wait for any status change or can I proceed with visa application?


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi to all,

I suffered from tb in 2013 and recobed and lodged view sa in June 2017 now all medical test including Cray and sputum cleared and health requirement status cleared my question is that will they demand health undertaking 815 from me or not? Or should I say my agent to upload in advance ? Guidance required please as they have not also add my baby still after about 70 days??


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi Fakhar/All,

Guys can you please let me know what the below statement mean?

Statement: "If available please provide a chest x-ray that was performed 6 to 12 months previously ie after treatment for tuberculous effusion. if unavailable, PA examination report and image required on or after 8 February 2018."

My clinic said that they need an x ray just after treatment & also 12 months from now. Does this mean so?

Thanks!


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

baruazone said:


> Hi Fakhar/All,
> 
> Guys can you please let me know what the below statement mean?
> 
> ...


Yes this means you have to provide 12 to 18 months previous x ray if u have


----------



## rakeshdaniel (Jan 7, 2018)

hi all can anyone please guide , is ther any other clinic besides london clinic in dubai for conducting medicals for aus ? there charge is way too higher than expected.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rakeshdaniel said:


> hi all can anyone please guide , is ther any other clinic besides london clinic in dubai for conducting medicals for aus ? there charge is way too higher than expected.


No other hospital is authorised 

You have no option but to pay the charges

Cheers


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi guys

My wife is Hep B positive and we declared during application lodgement for 190.

She is required to do Hep B/C (708/716) and liver function tests (715) and we have it done at Bupa Australia.

Now the status in my Immi account is "Examinations assessed but further information required"

In her eMedical account, the information sheet indicates "950 Other - Required", all other tests are shown as "completed"

However, I have been searching and found no results about 950. Any one knows what is "950 test" and where to do it?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My wife is Hep B positive and we declared during application lodgement for 190.
> 
> ...


Maybe BUPA can help you out
They are the agency to which all medical cases are referred in case of doubts

Cheers


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Maybe BUPA can help you out
> They are the agency to which all medical cases are referred in case of doubts
> 
> Cheers


Yup, I sent an email earlier while writing the post and also plan to call Bupa in the morning to find out.

Just trying to get some information from here in case if somebody has been in a similar situation :tea:


----------



## beardguy (Jan 17, 2018)

Just pray to God. It will be fine my dear brother!


----------



## Kemayu (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi baruazone/Fakhar,

After how many days one can expect a grant after medical clearance of TB history's additional tests( Sputum smear and culture) Do they ask for form 815?. And how many months/days are in between grant and IED in such cases?.. If you can share your experience it will be helpful!


Thanks!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tonhudung said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My wife is Hep B positive and we declared during application lodgement for 190.
> 
> ...


discuss with the center where you have done the additional tests, they may have seen such situation


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kemayu said:


> Hi baruazone/Fakhar,
> 
> After how many days one can expect a grant after medical clearance of TB history's additional tests( Sputum smear and culture) Do they ask for form 815?. And how many months/days are in between grant and IED in such cases?.. If you can share your experience it will be helpful!
> 
> ...


In many similar cases, form 815 was asked by DIBP 

processing time vary a lot even in cases involving 815 which should not be the case ideally


----------



## Kemayu (Feb 22, 2018)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## happycyb (Sep 7, 2017)

I did health examination on 25/10/17 and result is ok, but 04/04/18 co asked for form 815... how long will it take to get my visa granted? thanks.


----------



## Kemayu (Feb 22, 2018)

Generally what is the trend,does CO look into your application/documents after signing form 815? If the form has already been submitted and health clearance provided does it mean CO has already looked into your other documents required for case processing?..How the process goes, any expert insights?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Kemayu said:


> Generally what is the trend,does CO look into your application/documents after signing form 815? If the form has already been submitted and health clearance provided does it mean CO has already looked into your other documents required for case processing?..How the process goes, any expert insights?


yes, you are correct. CO only checks requested documents. If 815 requested it means everything else is fine and only 815 is require.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

happycyb said:


> I did health examination on 25/10/17 and result is ok, but 04/04/18 co asked for form 815... how long will it take to get my visa granted? thanks.


it should be quick for cases involving 815, but expect at least 4-6 weeks before case officer reviews your application, it will be granted if all other verification are complete


----------



## Kemayu (Feb 22, 2018)

arun05 said:


> Kemayu said:
> 
> 
> > Generally what is the trend,does CO look into your application/documents after signing form 815? If the form has already been submitted and health clearance provided does it mean CO has already looked into your other documents required for case processing?..How the process goes, any expert insights?
> ...


Thank you for clarification!


Thank


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

*regarding address field in Form 815*

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if the address field in FORM 815 can be kept blank as I do not have any such address in Australia?
Had anyone submitted this form with address field blank & approved by CO (got a grant)?

Thanks!


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

can someone please reply for my below query?

Thanks!



baruazone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the address field in FORM 815 can be kept blank as I do not have any such address in Australia?
> Had anyone submitted this form with address field blank & approved by CO (got a grant)?
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

baruazone said:


> can someone please reply for my below query?
> 
> Thanks!


i think you should leave it blank if you arent staying in Australia as of now


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

baruazone said:


> can someone please reply for my below query?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, you leave it blank, but you have to send a mail to BUPA with address after getting there in Australia so that BUPA could arrange medical examination for you in nearby approved hospital.

Thanks,
Arun


----------



## Amrutha (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi All,

My sister has applied for dependent PR (her husband already holds a PR). she is planning to take medicals by generating the HAP ID, and we have couple of questions here:

1. Is it recommended to go for medicals even before the CO asks?

2.As she will initially be granted with a TR, under which of the below categories she should undergo medicals.
TR visa or PR Visa ??

Please help

Regards
Amrutha


----------



## syzuhair (Jan 4, 2017)

Rocky Balboa said:


> *Health Case Status*
> 
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on 19 Jul 2013.
> 
> ...


Hey I am having the same case. The medical examination for my son has to be done again with new passport however the letter i received contains old passport details. I am confused how did you handle the situation?


----------



## Kemayu (Feb 22, 2018)

baruazone said:


> can someone please reply for my below query?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Hello,

Did your medical status got updated after 815 submission?.. If yes could you please share in how many days and did you receive any further notification from DIBP after that?

Thanks!


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi All,

I completed the medicals for me and my family on 31st March 2018 using 'My Health Declaration', and subsequently lodged 189 visa on 16th April 2018 using the respective HAP ids.
However I am having conflicting statuses on the immiaccount pages as shown below.

My Health Declaraion page - Health Assessment tab:
Me : *Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required*
Spouse: Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
Son : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required

Main Visa Application page - Health Assesment tab:
Me : *Required examinations not yet determined*
Spouse: Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
Son : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required

Although I am aware that I need to wait until a CO is assigned, I am interested to know if anyone else has come across a similar scenario in the past or if this is some known technical issue with the immiaccount.

Many thanks.


----------



## Mandy24 (Dec 9, 2017)

*form 815*

Hi,
I got CO contact for form 815 submission. Is it mandatory to fill Australian address column? I do not have any relative and friend there. 
Please guide. Thanks.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

not required if you do not have any and didn't mentioned any in past.



Mandy24 said:


> Hi,
> I got CO contact for form 815 submission. Is it mandatory to fill Australian address column? I do not have any relative and friend there.
> Please guide. Thanks.


----------



## Kemayu (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello fellow members,

Once you submit form 815 and health clearance is provided, then DIBP starts other verification for your application or do they complete other verifications before health clearance is provided?..

Thanks!


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

anyone can't comment on this as this totally depends upon their internal process & CO's working style however in general other things should have done. as seen in most cases.



Kemayu said:


> Hello fellow members,
> 
> Once you submit form 815 and health clearance is provided, then DIBP starts other verification for your application or do they complete other verifications before health clearance is provided?..
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## DHunter (Jan 13, 2016)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I completed the medicals for me and my family on 31st March 2018 using 'My Health Declaration', and subsequently lodged 189 visa on 16th April 2018 using the respective HAP ids.
> However I am having conflicting statuses on the immiaccount pages as shown below.
> ...


Hi, we are facing kind of the same problem. We generated HAP ID and went for Health examinations. In this HAP ID application, it was cleared for all family's members but in the 189 Visa application, my daughter is still being asked to arrange another examination (different HAP ID).

Details are:
HAP ID application:

Me : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
Spouse: Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
*Kid1: Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
*Kid2: Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required

Visa 189 application:

Me : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
Spouse: Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required
*Kid1: Arrange Health Examination
*Kid2: Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required

I guess it is a compluter glitch but let's wait until CO's first contact.


----------



## Kemayu (Feb 22, 2018)

baruazone said:


> anyone can't comment on this as this totally depends upon their internal process & CO's working style however in general other things should have done. as seen in most cases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for reply baruazone. We submitted our 815 on 1st June and my spouse's medical clearance provided on 6th June, now waiting for whats next?..

Lets see as it seems its totally depends on CO...


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi experts,

I was diagnosed with jaundice 2 years back which lasted for 3 weeks.
Should i declare it as yes in my medical form? (In Liver condition, yellow of skin question)

Will it hamper my medical result if i select yes?

And what will hapen if i dont declare it?


----------



## amarsandhu (Feb 1, 2018)

Asked to many, but still havent got some concrete answer


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I completed the medicals for me and my family on 31st March 2018 using 'My Health Declaration', and subsequently lodged 189 visa on 16th April 2018 using the respective HAP ids.
> However I am having conflicting statuses on the immiaccount pages as shown below.
> ...


Hi Deepak,
I have the exact same problem. Can you kindly help me understand what was the problem and how did you resolve it??


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

I have a question regarding medical exam for 189 visa.

Visitor Visa Grant Dec 2017 (3mos per entry, multiple entry)
Agreed to do Health Undertaking as per visa requirements
Initial Entry to Australia: January 2018
Called Health Undertaking, told them that I will be staying for 3 months in Australia 
for a short course. They told me that due to high number of persons booked for the undertaking,
they will not be able to book me for an appointment for the next 3 months. Hence, they just marked
my health undertaking as being compliant since I was able to contact them after arriving.

Exit Australia April 2018
2nd entry: Sept 2018 (expecting an ITA for 189 this coming Oct 11 and planning to lodge onshore)
Called Health Undertaking, they scheduled me an appointment and did a chest xray and sputum AFB x3, which the results
would take about 8 weeks for the sputum

Now the question is; Should I book an appointment for the medical (189 requirement) now while waiting 
for the invitation? or just wait for the invite first and CO contact? Aiming for a direct grant

Any advise is much appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Vigrad (Mar 28, 2018)

*Sputum test negative*

Hi all,

I gave sputum for test on Nov 29, 30 and Dec 1st and awaiting results. Panel physician informed that the results will be available next week. If the results are negative,

1. Will my case be considered like normal cases or will they take more time to process my visa application?
2. Should I submit form 815 even the results are negative.
3. Will they give least priority for the applications with medical issues?

Anzsco code:261312
points : 75 (PTE: 20 Edu: 15 Age: 30 Exp:10)
Invite : 11 Oct 2018
Visa Lodged: 18 Nov 2018
Medical submitted : 23 Nov 2018
Asked for further tests: 27 Nov 2018


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

Guys,

I have question regarding Medicals, Hope someone here can clear it.

My infant son's and my health clearance have been provided but my spouse's case was referred to BUPA due to some findings in her chest xray (She doesn't have any history). This happened last Monday when her status was set to 'Examinations assessed but further information required'

After 1 week the status has been changed back to 'Examinations in progress'. So can i assume that BUPA have reverted back the case to local medical center ? or is there something that I'm missing.

How do I interpret this turn of events?


----------



## Vigrad (Mar 28, 2018)

Navathej said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have question regarding Medicals, Hope someone here can clear it.
> 
> ...


Hi Navathej,

The same happened to me too. You should contact your panel physician and check if any further tests needed.


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

Vigrad said:


> Hi Navathej,
> 
> The same happened to me too. You should contact your panel physician and check if any further tests needed.


Thanks for the reply ! 
Are there any additional tests that were prescribed in your case? if yes may i know what are they? and how much time more for the results 

I will try to contact the panel tomorrow as it is EOD today.


----------



## Vigrad (Mar 28, 2018)

Navathej said:


> Thanks for the reply !
> Are there any additional tests that were prescribed in your case? if yes may i know what are they? and how much time more for the results
> 
> I will try to contact the panel tomorrow as it is EOD today.



Since there were abnormalities in the X ray, they suspected TB in my case and they asked me to go for three consecutive sputum tests and a repeat x ray after 90 days of first X ray. This may vary from case to case. So don't come to any conclusions before checking with your panel physician.


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

Vigrad said:


> Since there were abnormalities in the X ray, they suspected TB in my case and they asked me to go for three consecutive sputum tests and a repeat x ray after 90 days of first X ray. This may vary from case to case. So don't come to any conclusions before checking with your panel physician.



Hopefully it is a minor test, My wife is already bummed about her case being referred without any previous history. Now I will have to find ways to convince her this is just a minor blip in the journey 

Thanks for your clarification.


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

Today I called up CMM (Local panel) about my wife's case and what BUPA suggested as further tests.
First time they actually cut the call without providing any information and the second time around they said you will be receiving a mail from BUPA regarding further process and didn't even listen to my response that I didn't get any communication whatsoever from BUPA before the status change.

Third time lucky they actually listened to my query and told me that sputum test was recommended for my wife and said they will mail me the details on how and when. please note neither me nor my agent have receive any mail/communication from BUPA.

Now the question is I have been getting multiple feedback about Sputum test results and timelines. My Family physician says sputum test results will be available in 2 days time but on these forums I see that the Local Panel physician takes about 90 days to provide the sputum test results and subsequent Xrays.

Can someone clear the air on this?


----------



## Vigrad (Mar 28, 2018)

Navathej said:


> Today I called up CMM (Local panel) about my wife's case and what BUPA suggested as further tests.
> First time they actually cut the call without providing any information and the second time around they said you will be receiving a mail from BUPA regarding further process and didn't even listen to my response that I didn't get any communication whatsoever from BUPA before the status change.
> 
> Third time lucky they actually listened to my query and told me that sputum test was recommended for my wife and said they will mail me the details on how and when. please note neither me nor my agent have receive any mail/communication from BUPA.
> ...


Hi,

You will receive an email from BUPA in 4 to 5 working days usually. And on Sputum test result timeline: For tuberculosis sputum test, it will take 6 to 8 weeks to get the result and you have to wait till 90 days from the first X ray for the repeat X ray. Moreover, DIBP medical panel will accept only 6 to 8 weeks sputum test result. The same happened to me as well. I am still waiting for repeat X ray to be taken on Feb 25th.


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

Vigrad said:


> Hi,
> 
> You will receive an email from BUPA in 4 to 5 working days usually. And on Sputum test result timeline: For tuberculosis sputum test, it will take 6 to 8 weeks to get the result and you have to wait till 90 days from the first X ray for the repeat X ray. Moreover, DIBP medical panel will accept only 6 to 8 weeks sputum test result. The same happened to me as well. I am still waiting for repeat X ray to be taken on Feb 25th.


Well that is an unnecessary delay of 3 months for no reason 
Anyway if it is the process we don't have any other go. 

So I was thinking if we can go for a sputum test with a 2 days result turn around time outside, get the report and then go to the medical panel. Does it help or worsen the scenario in any way ? or no matter what we just have to follow what the local medical panel says? 

i hope you have received your sputum test results and are just waiting for the 90 days to pass before going for the xray again? or the medical panel doesn't provide any information on the results till the xray is done again ?


----------



## Vigrad (Mar 28, 2018)

Navathej said:


> Well that is an unnecessary delay of 3 months for no reason
> Anyway if it is the process we don't have any other go.
> 
> So I was thinking if we can go for a sputum test with a 2 days result turn around time outside, get the report and then go to the medical panel. Does it help or worsen the scenario in any way ? or no matter what we just have to follow what the local medical panel says?
> ...


Yes. It is an unnecessary wait. DIBP will only accept the results from panel physician. I got my sputum result (Panel physician didnt inform. I called them to check on my results). But the results will be uploaded to DIBP only after repeat X ray.


----------



## Navathej (Jan 8, 2019)

Vigrad said:


> Yes. It is an unnecessary wait. DIBP will only accept the results from panel physician. I got my sputum result (Panel physician didnt inform. I called them to check on my results). But the results will be uploaded to DIBP only after repeat X ray.


Thank you, Hope everything clears out for you post FEB 25th.
I suppose you have to upload one more document/declaration 815 or something like that after this xray.


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

*Medical for 18 month old*

Hi,

I got my 189 invite and we recently (last week) submitted the medicals for my family.
My kid is 18 months old and i was told that TB test is not required for him since he is under 2 years.
But the facility told me that if we travel to Australia after he turns 2, we will need to get the TB test done. 
Can any of you in the forum shed more light on this specifically 2 scenarios below:
1> I get my grant before he turns 2, will we need to travel before he turns 2 or as per the IED date which i assume will be Feb 2020?
2> If i do not get the grant before he turns 2, will the CO ask us to resubmit his medicals especially for TB


----------



## sridharsahu08 (Jan 25, 2019)

*Question on Medicals when to do*

Hi Folks,

I should receive my PCC end of February from embassy and my last date to apply for 189 visa is march 10, 2019. 

I have all documents ready except PCC so I will apply as soon as i get it. Post application I need to get medicals done based on HAP ID. I called the medical centre and they said that the best available date would be 15th March, 2019. 

So my question is, is there a problem with getting my medicals done post last date of visa appplication date ( I having paid the visa application fees and submitted the necessary docs ? )

Please assist on this query as I am nearing my ITA end date.

Regards
Sridhar


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sridharsahu08 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No issue with getting your medicals done after you have lodged your visa. Some applicants wait for a CO to get in touch and request them formally too.


----------



## sujoyahmed (May 27, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My wife is Hep B positive and we declared during application lodgement for 190.
> 
> ...


Brother what is 950 other required? could you please tell me


----------

